# FastPass+ Basic Info, Attraction List, and Suggested Priorities--Part I



## mesaboy2

*PLEASE NOTE:  This thread will be locked once it reaches the 250-page forum limit.  I have started a new thread here:  FastPass+ Basic Info, Attraction List, and Suggested Prioirities--Part II to continue the discussion.  Please consider the information presented in this post as out-of-date in favor of the information in the first post of the Part II thread.*

*My Disney Experience (MDX) Requirements*

Before your first FastPass can be scheduled, two basic requirements must be met:


A guest must have an account created in MDX using a valid email address, and
A guest must have valid ticket media linked to this account.  In most situations, ticket vouchers (including Annual Passes) can be linked as well as tickets from third-party resellers such as Undercover Tourist.

*FastPass+ General Usage Notes*

All points in this section are subject to change, but are current as of July 2014.


When their respective prebooking windows open, guests are able to select up to 3 FP+ per day, but all must be in a single park.  A single additional FP+ can be selected once the 3 prebooked ones are used.  Once that first day-of (or 4th total) FP+ is used, another single FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).

These additional day-of FP+s can *only be scheduled at the in-park kiosks* and not using the MDX app or website.  This is a temporary situation as Disney has announced that this functionality will be added to MDX in the future (no date announced).  Only one person in a party is necessary at the kiosks to schedule additional FP+s for the entire party.

All 3 prebooked FP+ must be in the same park.  However, the additional day-of FP+s *can be scheduled in a different park* only if the ticket associated via MDX has the hopper option added.  To use FP+ in a different park, all 3 existing FP+s must expire once one is used.  In-park kiosks can only schedule FP+ for an attraction in the same park, therefore it will be necessary to travel to the other park before scheduling a day-of FP+.  You may be able to convince iPad-equipped CMs to do this for you from another park.

Each of the 3 FP+ for the day must be for 3 different attractions.  After using an FP+ for one, you cannot edit a remaining FP+ to the same attraction.  Additional day-of FP+s can be chosen to repeat FP+ attractions.

Unless tiering (or "grouping" in official Disney parlance) is in effect for a park (see below), any 3 attractions are selectable for FP+.  Tiering is explained fully in the section immediately after the priority list below.  Additional day-of FP+s are not subject to tiering limitations.

FP+ is included free with admission.

The prebooking window for most attractions is 60 days prior to the first day of an onsite stay.  For these onsite guests, the 60-day window will not activate until you are at the 60-day mark.  *Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days.* Certain attractions--namely Main Street Electrical Parade and Wishes--do *not* often appear at the 60-day window and sometimes aren't selectable until just days before the event.  The number of days for these attractions do not follow a pattern and are not predictable.

The prebooking window opens at midnight Eastern time*.  *There are numerous recent reports of this window not opening until 1:00a ET.  No reason or pattern is known.  Except for the super-popular Anna & Elsa M&G, there are no indications that FP+s for the other most popular attractions disappear within the first few hours.

Each FP+ return window is 60 minutes long.  There is an apparent grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but guests are advised against relying on the grace period.  (I have personally used a FP+ 5 minutes early several times and have always been admitted.  I have not tested the 15 minutes late window.)

FP+ cannot be scheduled during EMHs.

FP+ cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket party events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Night of Joy, or Villains Unleashed.  However, most guests report success using their party tickets for scheduling FP+ during the typical 3-hour "grace period" from 4:00p to 7:00p associated with these events.

The FP+ return windows cannot overlap.

Once FP+ attractions are selected, they can be edited for each individual to different times and/or attractions.

If a return window has already passed without being used, that return window can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability).

All guests entering an attraction's FP+ queue must have a valid FP+ for that attraction, including all character-based attractions such as Meet and Greets (M&Gs).

Onsite guests, now including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay.  *In other words, at 60 days before your check-in date you can make FP selections for your entire trip (up to 10 days).*  This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website.  FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to their linked ticket.

AP holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is greater.  As with above, FP selections can be made for the entire length of stay.

AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days.  Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.  This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website, and can be done with AP vouchers as well.

All other guests can prebook FP+ attractions up to 30 days in advance, for the number of days on their linked ticket in MDE/MDX, and can use either the MDE/MDX app or website to do so.  *With the exceptions of the Anna & Elsa M&G and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, most people report no trouble getting FP+ for any attractions at this 30-day mark.*

All guests may opt to use FP+ kiosks located in each park.  The kiosks can be used to schedule FP+ only for attractions in that same park.  Return windows can be noted by taking a picture of the selections on the kiosk's screen or making pen-and-ink notes.

Onsite guests are also eligible for the Be Our Guest FastPass+, but it is accessed via a separate URL (https://beourguestlunch.disney.go.com) and does not count against the 3 FP+ per park.  As such, I am leaving it out of this discussion for now since prioritizing it against other attractions is not necessary.  This FP+ option has so far not been available more than 60 days in advance of an onsite stay.

FP+ works the same way as Legacy FP did with regard to child swap/rider swap/rider switch policies.

Children under 3yo do not get (and do not need) FP+, but if named on an onsite reservation will receive a MagicBand.

As of January 23, 2014, all Legacy FP kiosks in all four WDW parks are covered and FP+ is the only system available.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*FastPass+ Attraction Priorities*

My take, for what it's worth, on priorities for those attractions that offer FP+.  Generally speaking, it is rare for any FP wait at any normally-operating attraction to exceed 15-20 minutes.  This includes the currently super-popular ones such as the Anna & Elsa M&G and the Seven Dwarves Mine Train.

These rankings are based on my experience with all WDW attractions and familiarity with each one's popularity and capacity.  These rankings are only meant to be an objective list of which FP+ selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions.  They do not reflect my own preferences with regard to "favorites", and do not attempt to reconcile all the different preferences any particular guest may have.

*How I Recommend Using This List*


Determine your own "must-do" and what I call "maybe-do" list of attractions for your group.  Prioritize them accordingly.
Take that list and compare it against the one below.
Assuming any "must-do" attractions are in the *A* (or *A+*) or *B* categories below, consider these first in choosing which FP attractions to preselect for each day.  Obviously I recommend *A* attractions over *B* attractions.  *Except for shows with fixed times (including especially fireworks and parades)*, *B* and *C* attractions are much more likely to have availability later in the day and beyond your initial 3 preselected FPs.
Where tiering is involved, split any "must-do" attractions in Group 1 across multiple days when preselecting FPs.  This works best for longer stays.

*A+/A/B/C Ranking System*

*A+* - Using FP+ here is the closest thing to a "no-brainer" at WDW.  Temporary category only until waits for Anna and Elsa normalize.
*A* - Using FP+ here will usually *save the most time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
*B* - Using FP+ here will usually *save some time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
*C* - Using FP+ here will usually *save little time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.

_Attractions listed within the same priority class are in alphabetical order and not meant to suggest priority within the class._



> *FastPass+ Attraction List With Suggested Priorities*
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM*
> *A+*- Meet Anna and Elsa at Princess Fairytale Hall **See special note below*
> *A* - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> *A* - Enchanted Tales With Belle
> *A* - Peter Pan's Flight
> *A* - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> *A* - Space Mountain
> *A* - Splash Mountain
> *B* - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
> *B* - Festival of Fantasy Parade *_Reserved Area (interior Hub across from Castle)_ Not always available at 60 days prior
> *B* - Haunted Mansion
> *B* - Jungle Cruise
> *B* - Main Street Electrical Parade *_Reserved Area (interior Hub across from Castle)_ Not always available at 60 days prior
> *B* - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
> *B* - Meet Cinderella and Rapunzel at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B* - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> *B* - Meet Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
> *B* - Pirates of the Caribbean
> *B* - The Barnstormer
> *B* - The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh
> *B* - Tomorrowland Speedway
> *B* - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
> *C* - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> *C* - it's a small world
> *C* - Mad Tea Party
> *C* - Mickey's PhilharMagic
> *C* - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> *C* - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> *C* - Wishes *_Reserved Area (Rose Garden, off-center but uncrowded, pics @ Post #2755 Page 184)_ Not always available at 60 days prior
> 
> *EPCOT* (*Tiering*)
> *A* - *Soarin'*
> *A* - *Test Track* _(Single Rider also available)_
> *B* - Maelstrom
> *B* - Mission: Space
> *B* - Spaceship Earth
> *B* - Turtle Talk With Crush
> *C* - Captain EO
> *C* - *IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth* *_Reserved Area (World Showcase Plaza)_
> *C* - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> *C* - *Living with the Land*
> *C* - Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
> *C* - The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> 
> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS* (*Tiering*)
> 
> *A* - *Rock 'n' Roller Coaster* _(Single Rider also available)_
> *A* - *Toy Story Midway Mania*
> *A* - Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> *B* - For the First Time in Forever: A "Frozen" Sing-Along Celebration _(available September 2-28 only)_
> *B* - Star Tours
> *B* - *The Great Movie Ride*
> *C* - *Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage* *_Reserved Area_
> *C* - Disney Junior - Live on Stage *_Reserved Area (center-front section, poor viewing, pic @ Post #459 Page 31)_
> *C* - *Fantasmic* *_Reserved Area (left-front section)_
> *C* - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular *_Priority Access_
> *C* - Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show *_Priority Access_
> *C* - Muppet Vision 3D
> *C* - Voyage of the Little Mermaid *_Priority Access_
> 
> *ANIMAL KINGDOM*
> *A* - Expedition Everest _(Single Rider also available)_
> *A* - Kali River Rapids
> *A* - Kilimanjaro Safaris
> *B* - DINOSAUR
> *B* - Festival of the Lion King *_Priority Access_
> *B* - Finding Nemo *_Priority Access_
> *B* - Primeval Whirl
> *C* - It's Tough to be a Bug
> *C* - Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost



*Parks With FP+ Tiering*

In these parks (currently Epcot and Hollywood Studios), FP+ attractions are divided into two groups.  Guests are able to make 1 selection from Group 1, and 2 selections from Group 2.  This is ostensibly to spread crowds more evenly among all FP+ attractions.  The list above uses the following scheme (applying to the attraction's name) to identify FP+ attractions in Group 1 and Group 2:

*Attraction X* - indicates a Group 1 attraction.
Attraction Y - indicates a Group 2 attraction.

*Attractions With Scheduled Times*

_Reserved Area_ - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP+.  This type of FP+ has moderate value in terms of saving time while securing preferred viewing.
_Priority Access_ - Indicates guests with FP+ are allowed into the general show area before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests.  This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing.

--------------------------------------------------------------
*FastPass+ Kiosk Locations*

(From *JimmyV*'s thread Definitive List of FP+ Kiosk Locations:



> *Magic Kingdom*
> At Guest Relations at City Hall on Main Street
> In the Town Square Theater on Main Street
> Near The Diamond Horseshoe Saloon in Liberty Square-reported to be in the breezeway to Adventureland.
> A poster reports: the one in Liberty Square is next to Hall of Presidents. It took over Heritage House.
> Outside Mickeys PhilharMagic in Fantasyland
> At the Storybook Circus FASTPASS machines, across from The Barnstormer in Fantasyland
> At Splash Mountain's FASTPASS machines, in Frontierland
> In Tomorrowland by Stitch's Great Escape
> 
> *Epcot*
> At the Mission: SPACE FASTPASS kiosks
> At the Soarin' FASTPASS kiosks, downstairs at The Land pavilion
> At Guest Relations in Future World
> At the digital "tip board" in the middle of Future World Plaza (behind Spaceship Earth and the Future World fountain)
> At the International Gateway entrance to the park
> In the Future World West walkway, on the way to The Land pavilion
> 
> *Hollywood Studios*
> At the FastPass+ service center, immediately to the left once you get past the entrance turnstiles
> At the "wait times" board on the corner of Hollywood and Sunset boulevards
> Outside Voyage of The Little Mermaid, in Animation Courtyard
> Outside the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, near its FastPass machines
> Reported by a poster-near Muppet Vision 3D
> At Guest Relations outside the park
> 
> *Animal Kingdom*
> Expedition Everest
> Kali River Rapids
> Primeval Whirl
> In front of the Disney Outfitters store on Discovery Island
> In front of the FastPass+ Service Center near Creature Comforts on Discovery Island
> Dinosaur
> Kilimanjaro Safari -according to Kathy Werling's blog


--------------------------------------------------------------
*General Strategies* -- Updates

- FP+ will generally save more time when crowds are heavier.  Therefore, it makes the most sense to choose FP+ windows in the afternoon and early evening--when crowds are at their daily peak.  *However, given new rules that additional FP+ can be chosen only once essentially all three existing FP+ windows have passed, this approach will limit the quantity of FP+ that can be acquired on any given day.*  It is up to each individual which approach fits their touring style best.

- For the same reason, when park-hopping the best strategy is often to make FP+ selections in the second (or third) park each day.  *However, given new rules that additional FP+ can be chosen only once essentially all three existing FP+ windows have passed, this approach will limit the quantity of FP+ that can be acquired on any given day.*  It is up to each individual which approach fits their touring style best.

*- For obvious reasons, the value of FP+ for nighttime shows such as MSEP, Wishes, IllumiNations, and Fantasmic decreases greatly if more than 3 FP+ are desired on any given day. Other than perhaps MSEP (and Fantasmic in its early implementation), I have not given much value to these types of FP+ anyway.*

*Special Note for Anna and Elsa M&G Only*

I am elevating this M&G to an unprecedented *A+* until waits normalize.  The enormously popular Frozen duo saw routine standby waits of 240 minutes or more while appearing in Epcot's Norway pavilion.  Early reports of standby waits since moving to PFH are improved, but still well beyond all other *A*-ranked attractions.  So for the time being, A&E are getting rarified air as the obvious FP+ choice for those interested in seeing them.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Special thanks to poster *Vertical* for the original list this one was based on.  This list can be seen here:  FP+ Attraction List.


----------



## ghtx

Good list mesaboy.

My suggested amendments:
Upgrade Pooh to an "A"
Upgrade VotLM to a "B"
Did you omit the Mexico boat ride on purpose?  Won't that have FP+?
Downgrade Splash Mtn and Kali Rapids to a "B" when it's cold outside


----------



## WillAustin

Great list!


----------



## mesaboy2

ghtx said:


> Good list mesaboy.
> 
> My suggested amendments:
> 1.  Upgrade Pooh to an "A"
> 2.  Upgrade VotLM to a "B"
> 3.  Did you omit the Mexico boat ride on purpose?  Won't that have FP+?
> 4.  Downgrade Splash Mtn and Kali Rapids to a "B" when it's cold outside



1.  It's probably the highest-priority B, but I think it's still a B.
2.  Nah, still think it's a C.  You have to try harder if you want me to budge.
3.  Wasn't on the referenced list.  I honestly don't know, but it wouldn't surprise me.
4.  Now you're complicating things.


----------



## Robo

ghtx said:


> Downgrade Splash Mtn and Kali Rapids to a "B" when it's cold outside



I'd agree about Kali, not so for Splash.

Entirely different "wetness levels" and popularity quotients.


But the REAL problem is, knowing the weather/temps 60 days out.
45 days out.
30 days out.
15 days out.
Heck, 2 days out.


----------



## mesaboy2

Robo said:


> I'd agree about Kali, not so for Splash.
> 
> Entirely different "wetness levels" and popularity quotients.
> 
> 
> But the REAL problem is, knowing the weather/temps 60 days out.
> 45 days out.
> 30 days out.
> 15 days out.
> Heck, 2 days out.



Nah, Florida weather is entirely on a schedule.


----------



## ghtx

mesaboy2 said:


> Nah, Florida weather is entirely on a schedule.



Up to 3 thunderstorms per day can be pre-booked 60 days in advance (but only in one theme park).


----------



## Robo

ghtx said:


> Up to 3 thunderstorms per day can be pre-booked 60 days in advance (but only in one theme park).



But only one can be a "Category E" storm.

The other two will be lesser squalls.


----------



## mesaboy2

ghtx said:


> Up to 3 thunderstorms per day can be pre-booked 60 days in advance (but only in one theme park).



Don't forget the fourth "surprise" thunderstorm.


----------



## flortlebap

Nice list!

I didn't realise FP+ was available for non FP rides - maybe that will help the FP queues on the headliners?


----------



## Robo

flortlebap said:


> I didn't realise FP+ was available for non FP rides - maybe that will help the FP queues on the headliners?



From the motion picture, "Well, DUH!!" coming soon to theme parks near you.


----------



## GhostLady

ghtx said:


> Up to 3 thunderstorms per day can be pre-booked 60 days in advance (but only in one theme park).





Robo said:


> But only one can be a "Category E" storm.
> 
> The other two will be lesser squalls.


----------



## wookiebeck

Excellent list!  Thank you so much for typing all that out.

Then, shalt thou count to three, no more, no less.  Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three.  Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three.


----------



## Shock13

Am I just not seeing it or is Buzz missing from the MK list?


----------



## mesaboy2

Shock13 said:


> Am I just not seeing it or is Buzz missing from the MK list?



Hmm, will fix that soon.  Thanks!


----------



## bauer1168

You missed off 

A - Stitch's Great Escape


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Awesome list, really great for me, since I have DL down like the back of my hand, but wdw confounds me... 45 minute waits for pooh?!


----------



## Robo

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Awesome list, really great for me, since I have DL down like the back of my hand, but wdw confounds me... 45 minute waits for pooh?!



Pooh is a better ride at WDW than the lesser version at DL.


----------



## mesaboy2

bauer1168 said:


> You missed off
> 
> A - Stitch's Great Escape



I actually thought that was one of the few that didn't rate FP+.  Is it really supposed to make the cut?  If so, I will have to add a fourth rank.


----------



## canoeingmonkey

What will the FP+ for Fantasmic! do?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Robo said:


> Pooh is a better ride at WDW than the lesser version at DL.



It can't be that much better... We love the DL ride...but having it hidden by splash means no lines most of the time.


----------



## Robo

canoeingmonkey said:


> What will the FP+ for Fantasmic! do?



Get you a seat with less waiting.


----------



## Robo

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> It can't be that much better...



OK, then.

Sorry to have disturbed you.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Robo said:


> OK, then.
> 
> Sorry to have disturbed you.



Lol


----------



## owensamo

I'm kind of surprised you didn't use the old ticket-style ranking system. Shouldn't all the E-Tickets be As? Or the As be Es?


----------



## mesaboy2

owensamo said:


> I'm kind of surprised you didn't use the old ticket-style ranking system. Shouldn't all the E-Tickets be As? Or the As be Es?



In my opinion, that reference system is too old to be terribly useful.  Too much has changed in the interim.


----------



## Robo

owensamo said:


> I'm kind of surprised you didn't use the old ticket-style ranking system. Shouldn't all the E-Tickets be As? Or the As be Es?



I think there's a definite distinction from the designation of an attraction vs. the NEED for a FP.

For instance, PotC I consider to be an "E Ticket Ride" but a FP is not necessarily a priority.


----------



## mesaboy2

Robo said:


> I think there's a definite distinction from the kind attraction and the NEED for FP.
> 
> For instance, PotC I consider to be an "E Ticket Ride" but a FP is not necessarily a priority.



And there's that.  

Those old ratings don't figure in things like capacity or in some cases demand.  My list does, based on my own qualitative judgment.


----------



## Berlioz70

I might recommend knocking Epcot C Spot down to a B (or even a C). Since it reopened in June I've never seen the wait more than 10 minutes, and that's stretching it. I've literally WALKED IN to a empty room at least 3 times. Maybe with time it'll have a higher demand?

Once the other new Character Greetings are added it might make things interesting.


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:


> I might recommend knocking Epcot C Spot down to a B (or even a C). Since it reopened in June I've never seen the wait more than 10 minutes, and that's stretching it. I've literally WALKED IN to a empty room at least 3 times. Maybe with time it'll have a higher demand?
> 
> Once the other new Character Greetings are added it might make things interesting.



Will do.  I trust your insight without question.


----------



## Berlioz70

mesaboy2 said:


> Will do.  I trust your insight without question.



How do I get my DH to do that?


----------



## mesaboy2

Berlioz70 said:


> How do I get my DH to do that?



I should have said Disney insight.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Great list! FYI, when I was making my August FP+ selections at MK, MSEP and Share a Dream Come True Parade also came up, but not for every day. Additionally, Ariel's Grotto can be seen on the attractions page as an option, but I couldn't select it because it will be "under refurbishment." (I'm assuming the "refurbishment" really means that it won't have FP+ up and running, but it looks like that will be an option eventually.)

Oops, missed Ariel on your list!


----------



## mesaboy2

MermaidMommy said:


> Great list! FYI, when I was making my August FP+ selections at MK, MSEP and Share a Dream Come True Parade also came up, but not for every day. Additionally, Ariel's Grotto can be seen on the attractions page as an option, but I couldn't select it because it will be "under refurbishment." (I'm assuming the "refurbishment" really means that it won't have FP+ up and running, but it looks like that will be an option eventually.)
> 
> Oops, missed Ariel on your list!



I expect MSEP will be a choice before long, I probably should include that as a safe bet.  Celebrate a Dream Come True is not long for this world, but at some point next year something else will be in its place.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDoc5

very helpful, awesome list!  Thanks so much!

One question that I have failed to discern from the LONG threads....when given the opportunity to select, you are given 'groups' to choose from, yes?  In those 'groups', is there for example the option to choose say 3 of your 'A' choices....for example a BTMRR, Space, and Splash? 

 I am sure this has been answered so forgive my ignorance, it's just been a few days since I have had a chance to do my study of FP+ threads and I have fallen behind!  This is all just a disaster, and so poorly communicated and implemented by Disney, they get a D- from me!


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyDoc5 said:


> very helpful, awesome list!  Thanks so much!
> 
> One question that I have failed to discern from the LONG threads....when given the opportunity to select, *you are given 'groups' to choose from, yes?  In those 'groups', is there for example the option to choose say 3 of your 'A' choices....for example a BTMRR, Space, and Splash?*
> 
> I am sure this has been answered so forgive my ignorance, it's just been a few days since I have had a chance to do my study of FP+ threads and I have fallen behind!  This is all just a disaster, and so poorly communicated and implemented by Disney, they get a D- from me!



Not in the recent test nor in the current selection process.  That may or may not be a thing of the past.  Any three attractions can be chosen, as long as they are in a single park each day.


----------



## thornton0511

Now that we all kind of know what types of things are included on the FP+ choices it would be interesting to know what the time restrictions are (if any) on a given day. Especially for nights and evenings for park touring. A great touring plan with park hopping would be to start the day off at MK for EMH in the morning and then hop over to HS in the evening and have FP+ times reserved for TSM, TOT, and RnRC. Anyone with info on time restrictions?


----------



## DisneyDoc5

thanks MesaBoy, I knew I could count on you to answer! 

So, this would seem to me like a problem in a way (even though it's how I would prefer it), because depending on the percentage given to FP+, the most popular ressies will be taken up on day 60 of the reservation window.  Bummer if you plan a last minute trip!  (is it going to be like dining, 60 + 10 days, then you may even find unavailable FP's if choosing on your 60th day..ugh, this is giving me a headache)


----------



## mesaboy2

thornton0511 said:


> Now that we all kind of know what types of things are included on the FP+ choices it would be interesting to know what the time restrictions are (if any) on a given day. Especially for nights and evenings for park touring. *A great touring plan with park hopping would be to start the day off at MK for EMH in the morning and then hop over to HS in the evening and have FP+ times reserved for TSM, TOT, and RnRC.* Anyone with info on time restrictions?



This is a common idea among those who have considered the best way to use FP+ given the limitations and restrictions.  Which suggests getting late-day FPs for top-tier attractions may be a challenge.


----------



## mom2rtk

thornton0511 said:


> Now that we all kind of know what types of things are included on the FP+ choices it would be interesting to know what the time restrictions are (if any) on a given day. Especially for nights and evenings for park touring. A great touring plan with park hopping would be to start the day off at MK for EMH in the morning and then hop over to HS in the evening and have FP+ times reserved for TSM, TOT, and RnRC. Anyone with info on time restrictions?



Some have said that they were told that during the upcoming test, they would be able to add more FP slots once they have used their reserved slots. I'll be curious to see if that happens when it rolls out for real, would people be less inclined to want to go with the evening times.


----------



## jenji124

Thanks for the list!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Saw this photo on twitter this evening:
http://instagram.com/p/b7HV2RsQEG/

I guess that definitely confirms The Magic Carpets. Any other signs up - that we know of?


----------



## Vertical

FYI, my original list did not include the Electrical Parade, but it does show up now (maybe it was there previously but I missed it, but either way I didn't add it to my initial list that was posted here).

FYI, I wouldn't necessarily put Wishes! and Electrical Parade as "Chump" choices. There is a hidden, un-advertised 'bonus' of choosing 2 non-Ride FP+ choices...


----------



## bcrook

Vertical said:


> FYI, my original list did not include the Electrical Parade, but it does show up now (maybe it was there previously but I missed it, but either way I didn't add it to my initial list that was posted here).
> 
> FYI, I wouldn't necessarily put Wishes! and Electrical Parade as "Chump" choices. There is a hidden, un-advertised 'bonus' of choosing 2 non-Ride FP+ choices...



You are enjoying this aren't you!  

You know more cheat codes!


----------



## mesaboy2

Vertical said:


> FYI, my original list did not include the Electrical Parade, but it does show up now (maybe it was there previously but I missed it, but either way I didn't add it to my initial list that was posted here).
> 
> FYI, I wouldn't necessarily put Wishes! and Electrical Parade as "Chump" choices. *There is a hidden, un-advertised 'bonus' of choosing 2 non-Ride FP+ choices...*



I infer that this is how you get the 4th FP, but I don't think the ranking system should factor in weird little Easter egg cheat codes that could come and go.  If enough of these pop up over time though and they are consistent and predictable, I could add a section or note that mentions them.  

Based on another couple of posts, I added CADCT to the list for now--I had already done so with MSEP.


----------



## Aljo

Great list Mesa!  I have some tweaking to do.


----------



## rt2dz

I would agree that Pooh should be an 'A'. That line is pretty long most of the time and there is no way I'd sit in it!  We either need to hit just right (rare) or have a FP. FP is all about wait and minimizing it. Now, with a limit of only 3 or 4, I probably wouldn't pick it, but I do think it needs to be moved up a category.  The only other one I'm questioning might be Buzz. Of course, probably not worth pre-scheduling with such big limitations, but there are many times that line is horribly long. Maybe a B+...?

Great list otherwise!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

rt2dz said:


> I would agree that Pooh should be an 'A'. That line is pretty long most of the time and there is no way I'd sit in it!  We either need to hit just right (rare) or have a FP. FP is all about wait and minimizing it. Now, with a limit of only 3 or 4, I probably wouldn't pick it, but I do think it needs to be moved up a limit.  The only other one I'm questioning might be Buzz. Of course, probably not worth pre-scheduling with such big limitations, but there are many times that line is horribly long. Maybe a B+...?
> 
> Great list otherwise!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I struggled with Pooh briefly (that sounds bad ), but I thought back to all my answers over the years about what to do first in MK, and it always pretty much is the Mountains and Pan, with ETWB a new addition.  I agree Pooh is the highest B (and I'd rank JC second) but it just isn't quite in the same company as the As in my mind.  Buzz is an omnimover with a steadily-moving line and a solid B in that regard.  There's probably some value in adding additional ranks like B+, but I want to keep the list simple.

Thanks for the input though!


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> I struggled with Pooh briefly (that sounds bad ), but I thought back to all my answers over the years about what to do first in MK, and it always pretty much is the Mountains and Pan, with ETWB a new addition.  I agree Pooh is the highest B (and I'd rank JC second) but it just isn't quite in the same company as the As in my mind.  Buzz is an omnimover with a steadily-moving line and a solid B in that regard.  There's probably some value in adding additional ranks like B+, but I want to keep the list simple.
> 
> Thanks for the input though!



I think that makes a lot of sense. My daughter is 12 now and we haven't done Pooh in several trips. We do PP every time. So I think some people age out of the Pooh ride, but nobody seems to age out of PP.


----------



## rt2dz

mesaboy2 said:


> I struggled with Pooh briefly (that sounds bad ), but I thought back to all my answers over the years about what to do first in MK, and it always pretty much is the Mountains and Pan, with ETWB a new addition.  I agree Pooh is the highest B (and I'd rank JC second) but it just isn't quite in the same company as the As in my mind.  Buzz is an omnimover with a steadily-moving line and a solid B in that regard.  There's probably some value in adding additional ranks like B+, but I want to keep the list simple.
> 
> Thanks for the input though!



Ah, but that's just it!  Those doing Pooh probably aren't running for the mountains. Many of those people have littler kids and are doing Pan, Pooh, Dumbo, etc. for people like me with a large family and age differences, we go to Pan, hit Splash & BTMRR, then grab a FP for Pooh and go check into SM/Buzz.   Pooh rivals Pan in lines quite frequently. This isn't about headliners, but lines. Or so I thought...

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ghtx

rt2dz said:


> Ah, but that's just it!  Those doing Pooh probably aren't running for the mountains. Many of those people have littler kids and are doing Pan, Pooh, Dumbo, etc. for people like me with a large family and age differences, we go to Pan, hit Splash & BTMRR, then grab a FP for Pooh and go check into SM/Buzz.   Pooh rivals Pan in lines quite frequently. This isn't about headliners, but lines. Or so I thought...



There is definitely a distinction in the MK priority list between families with young children (Pooh, PP, ETwB, Dumbo top their list) and families with older kids or without kids (the Mountains top their list).


----------



## mesaboy2

rt2dz said:


> Ah, but that's just it!  *Those doing Pooh probably aren't running for the mountains.* Many of those people have littler kids and are doing Pan, Pooh, Dumbo, etc. for people like me with a large family and age differences, we go to Pan, hit Splash & BTMRR, then grab a FP for Pooh and go check into SM/Buzz.   Pooh rivals Pan in lines quite frequently. This isn't about headliners, but lines. Or so I thought...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Then they will quickly be considering B attractions.  This list is not perfect, it's based on my opinion.  And you make good points that I respect.  This may be blasphemy, but I don't consider Pan a headliner either.  Anyone who refers to this list and cares enough will see early on from the ensuing discussion that Pooh is a high B (in my opinion) and will hopefully take that into consideration.  That still achieves the goal while not complicating the list.


----------



## Vertical

mesaboy2 said:


> I infer that this is how you get the 4th FP, but I don't think the ranking system should factor in weird little Easter egg cheat codes that could come and go.  If enough of these pop up over time though and they are consistent and predictable, I could add a section or note that mentions them.
> 
> Based on another couple of posts, I added CADCT to the list for now--I had already done so with MSEP.



I don't think that's the ONLY way to get it to pop up, but I was able to consistantly repeat the process and have the 4th FP+ pop up by choosing Wishes and Electrical Parade.


----------



## mesaboy2

Vertical said:


> I don't think that's the ONLY way to get it to pop up, but I was able to consistantly repeat the process and have the 4th FP+ pop up by choosing Wishes and Electrical Parade.



Cool, I'll note that and see what patterns develop over time.  There's certainly a potential to add this type of info to the OP, but I'm sure you'll agree that too much is in flux right now.  I've pretty much bowed out of all the FP+ test/implementation threads because of that.


----------



## Vertical

mesaboy2 said:


> Cool, I'll note that and see what patterns develop over time.  There's certainly a potential to add this type of info to the OP, but I'm sure you'll agree that too much is in flux right now.  I've pretty much bowed out of all the FP+ test/implementation threads because of that.



Oh, absolutely. Things seem to be changing daily, and I'm sure that will be the case for a while.


----------



## mesaboy2

Vertical said:


> Oh, absolutely. Things seem to be changing daily, and I'm sure that will be the case for a while.



It's frustrating for many, including myself.  I'm there in about six weeks, but don't apparently qualify for it.  No biggie, but I'll be curious to see how this stuff will impact my park days.


----------



## Alby

Great list, thanks a lot! 

I have a couple of questions:

Are you sure that Living with the Land is a C? (while Crush is a B) I have seen quite long lines there... but I have never stood in one, so it's possibl ethey move quite fast.

And, I don't think Beauty and the Beast in DHS is a C: it has happened to me twice (in May 2012 and 2013) to be turned away because the theatre was full.


----------



## mesaboy2

Alby said:


> Great list, thanks a lot!
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> Are you sure that Living with the Land is a C? (while Crush is a B) I have seen quite long lines there... but I have never stood in one, so it's possibl ethey move quite fast.
> 
> And, I don't think Beauty and the Beast in DHS is a C: it has happened to me twice (in May 2012 and 2013) to be turned away because the theatre was full.



I thought about making LWtL a B, but I think the wait is no more than 15-20 minutes the vast majority of the time.  That pushed it to a C in my opinion.  Still one of my favorites at Epcot though.

Same kind of logic for BatB.  It is pretty rare for the theater to be full if you show up 15-20 minutes before.  Also a good show my family enjoys.

Bottom line, I think if the FP is going to save you only that much time most days of the year, then it's a chump.  Not the attraction itself mind you, just the FP for it.


----------



## kay1864

Based on what we know so far on FP+, can I pick 3 of the "A" attractions for my MK day, or does FP+ force me to pick "lesser" attractions?


----------



## Vertical

kay1864 said:


> Based on what we know so far on FP+, can I pick 3 of the "A" attractions for my MK day, or does FP+ force me to pick "lesser" attractions?



You can pick whatever you want. But not more than one of the same ride.


----------



## rt2dz

mesaboy2 said:


> Then they will quickly be considering B attractions.  This list is not perfect, it's based on my opinion.  And you make good points that I respect.  This may be blasphemy, but I don't consider Pan a headliner either.  Anyone who refers to this list and cares enough will see early on from the ensuing discussion that Pooh is a high B (in my opinion) and will hopefully take that into consideration.  That still achieves the goal while not complicating the list.



Fair enough. I can live with that.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DWillowBay

Then, shalt thou count to three, no more, no less.  Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three.  Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Wookiebeck....your interpretation makes FP+ seem somehow biblical and even, yes, commanded.   This makes FP+ good and mysteriously acceptable.


----------



## DummbGiRL

I apologize if this has already been asked, but I seemed to have missed it if it has - I read somewhere that there is a two park limit for FP+ meaning you could have 3 in MK in the morning and 3 in HS studios in the evening.  Do I understand this correctly?  Because I have also read that we will be limited to one park (as I seem to infer from the post about the similar situation above of getting to MK at drop to get the rides out of the way without FP and then using the 3/day one park FP at HS).  I will not be heading to WDW until Oct 2014 and I'm sure it will be ironed out quite a bit by the beginning of August next year, however, I'm really trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to complete all the parks and adult attractions in 4 days (including around the world festivities and ADRs of sorts), or if I'll need a 5th day.  I'll be making my hotel reservations come this November.


----------



## mesaboy2

DummbGiRL said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but I seemed to have missed it if it has - I read somewhere that there is a two park limit for FP+ meaning you could have 3 in MK in the morning and 3 in HS studios in the evening.  Do I understand this correctly?  Because I have also read that we will be limited to one park (as I seem to infer from the post about the similar situation above of getting to MK at drop to get the rides out of the way without FP and then using the 3/day one park FP at HS).  I will not be heading to WDW until Oct 2014 and I'm sure it will be ironed out quite a bit by the beginning of August next year, however, I'm really trying to figure out if I'm going to be able to complete all the parks and adult attractions in 4 days (including around the world festivities and ADRs of sorts), or if I'll need a 5th day.  I'll be making my hotel reservations come this November.



At the moment, all indications are that FP+ can be selected in only one park per day.  This is expected to last for at least the near- to mid-term.  You may be hearing that testers can choose FP+ in one park and then FP in another.  There is sooooo much confusing out there right now, it's difficult to see what the reality is.  I think you (and all of us) will have to be patient while this gets sorted out in the coming months.  It is frustrating for many.


----------



## Robo

mesaboy2 said:


> I think you (and all of us) will have to be patient while this gets sorted out in the coming months.  It is frustrating for many.



Why don't we all just say, "No, thank you" when asked if we'd like a fresh slice of FP+?


----------



## DummbGiRL

Robo said:


> Why don't we all just say, "No, thank you" when asked if we'd like a fresh slice of FP+?


The concept of FP+ is kind of a relaxing idea to me, just the newness is not.  I LIKE the idea that it is limited to 3 FP+, I just wish it will be 3 in at least 2 parks each.  Then again, there is something to be said about "waiting in line", but there are plenty of other rides that I'll be in line for.... especially if I want to ride twice I guess.  But this is all assuming that one gets to pick whatever rides they want and are not limited to one or multiples from a group.  If I find out I can't have all three mountains in MK for example, I may avoid FP+ all together and go with FP.

But mesaboy2 is right, I just need to be patient.


----------



## mom2rtk

DummbGiRL said:


> If I find out I can't have all three mountains in MK for example, I may avoid FP+ all together and go with FP.



You might get that option while they are in the process of rolling this out, but once it's done rolling out, old FP will go away.


----------



## Missyrose

DummbGiRL said:


> The concept of FP+ is kind of a relaxing idea to me, just the newness is not.  I LIKE the idea that it is limited to 3 FP+, I just wish it will be 3 in at least 2 parks each.  Then again, there is something to be said about "waiting in line", but there are plenty of other rides that I'll be in line for.... especially if I want to ride twice I guess.  But this is all assuming that one gets to pick whatever rides they want and are not limited to one or multiples from a group.  If I find out I can't have all three mountains in MK for example, I may avoid FP+ all together and go with FP.
> 
> But mesaboy2 is right, I just need to be patient.



And it's something that's been mentioned before, but it's worth repeating. There is no indication the regular FP will continue to have any real priority availability once FP+ rolls out. So people can keep saying "I'll just stick to FP" but Disney wants you to use its new system. And the only way to get that to happen is to make FP+ more attractive and FP less attractive. The capacity of the attractions won't increase and those FP+ reservations have to come from somewhere.


----------



## mesaboy2

First post updated to add Illuminations.  I found where this is a possible option.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Robo said:


> Why don't we all just say, "No, thank you" when asked if we'd like a fresh slice of FP+?



Not us!!

I'll have Robo's!!


----------



## nkereina

Great list. I apologize if this has already been asked and answered, but when talks of this first came out (aka the last time I followed this closely ) there were talks of each park offering "tiers" of FP+ attractions - you could choose 2 attractions from Tier 1 and three from tier 2, for example. Tier 1 rides would be like Splash, Space, Big Thunder, etc. while Tier 2 would be like Haunted Mansion, Pirates, etc. Has this been how it's worked in testing? Any indication this is how it will be when it goes live? I am going in November and want to be prepared for FP+ selections if/when I need to make them! How many FP+ selections per park has testing allowed? Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

nkereina said:


> Great list. I apologize if this has already been asked and answered, but when talks of this first came out (aka the last time I followed this closely ) there were talks of each park offering "tiers" of FP+ attractions - you could choose 2 attractions from Tier 1 and three from tier 2, for example. Tier 1 rides would be like Splash, Space, Big Thunder, etc. while Tier 2 would be like Haunted Mansion, Pirates, etc. *Has this been how it's worked in testing?* Any indication this is how it will be when it goes live? I am going in November and want to be prepared for FP+ selections if/when I need to make them! How many FP+ selections per park has testing allowed? Thanks!



Attraction tiering has not been in place for any of the tests this summer--you could pick any FP+s you wanted.  That concept appears to have thankfully dropped by the wayside, and hopefully it stays there.  Recent tests have allowed 3 FP+ selections (all in a single park) per day, with reports of a "bonus" FP+ sometimes thrown in under certain circumstances.


----------



## SharonLowe

mesaboy2 said:


> Cool, I'll note that and see what patterns develop over time.  There's certainly a potential to add this type of info to the OP, but I'm sure you'll agree that too much is in flux right now.  I've pretty much bowed out of all the FP+ test/implementation threads because of that.



At least for the August test, once you make your three MK selections, the system then automatically gives you a 4th pick and it is POTC. You can then change that to anything you want. The change system is very clunky right now but hopefully people will comment and Disney will fix it.

Also, the standard reply when you comment that more FP+ are needed is that the average guest only uses 2 FP.  However, that logic is flawed.  They need to look at how many fast passes does the average FP user use.  That will be a much higher number.  The more people who comment that more FP+ are needed, the more likely it will change.

I will report more information about the test phase after tomorrow when e have outlast day of testing from YC.


----------



## tessab

SharonLowe said:


> At least for the August test, once you make your three MK selections, the system then automatically gives you a 4th pick and it is POTC. You can then change that to anything you want. The change system is very clunky right now but hopefully people will comment and Disney will fix it.
> 
> Also, the standard reply when you comment that more FP+ are needed is that the average guest only uses 2 FP.  However, that logic is flawed.  They need to look at how many fast passes does the average FP user use.  That will be a much higher number.  The more people who comment that more FP+ are needed, the more likely it will change.
> 
> I will report more information about the test phase after tomorrow when e have outlast day of testing from YC.




After my 3 MK picks, the automatic bonus 4th pick was HM, but as in your case, I could then change that to whatever I wanted.  Should note that my first 3 picks were the mountains, so it didn't seem that you needed any lesser picks or parade/ride combo to get the 4th pick.


----------



## Kalea

I don't have anything useful to add, but I wanted to say thank you.

This list is really helpful to organization and planning. And the extra information and suggestions are fantastic.


----------



## Dan Murphy

A reasonable, well thought out list.


----------



## Becca0711

mesaboy2 said:


> My take, for what it's worth, on priorities for those attractions that now offer FP/FP+.  Original list reflects reported current options only and is courtesy poster *Vertical*:  FP+ Attraction List
> 
> Ranking System:
> *A* - A must-get or risk waits of an hour or more.
> *B* - Take it or leave it.  Might make sense, depending on circumstances.
> *C* - Chump.  Rarely makes sense to get, but can also depend on circumstances.
> 
> *_Attractions listed within the same priority group are in alphabetical order and not meant to suggest priority within the group._
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM*
> A - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> A - Enchanted Tales With Belle
> A - Peter Pan's Flight
> A - Space Mountain
> A - Splash Mountain
> B - Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
> B - Haunted Mansion
> B - Jungle Cruise
> B - Main Street Electrical Parade *_Does not always appear as an option_
> B - Meet Ariel at her Grotto
> B - Meet the Disney Princesses at Town Square Theater
> B - Pirates of the Caribbean
> B - The Barnstormer
> B - The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh
> B - Tomorrowland Speedway
> B - Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
> C - Celebrate a Dream Come True Parade *_Does not always appear as an option_
> C - Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> C - Mad Tea Party
> C - Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> C - Mickey's PhilharMagic
> C - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> C - The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> C - Wishes *_Does not always appear as an option_
> 
> *EPCOT*
> A - Soarin
> A - Test Track
> B - Maelstrom
> B - Mission: Space
> B - Turtle Talk With Crush
> C - Captain EO
> C - Illuminations: Reflections of Earth *_Does not always appear as an option_
> C - Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> C - Living with the Land
> C - Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
> C - Spaceship Earth
> C - The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> 
> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS*
> A - Fantasmic *_Does not always appear as an option_
> A - Rock 'n' Roller Coaster
> A - The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> A - Toy Story Midway Mania
> B - Star Tours
> B - The Great Movie Ride
> C - American Idol
> C - Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage
> C - Disney Junior - Live on Stage
> C - Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular
> C - Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show
> C - Muppet Vision 3D
> C - Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> *ANIMAL KINGDOM*
> A - Expedition Everest
> A - Kali River Rapids
> A - Kilimanjaro Safaris
> B - DINOSAUR
> B - Festival of the Lion King
> B - Finding Nemo
> B - Primeval Whirl
> C - It's Tough to be a Bug
> C - Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost



Awesome! Thank you for sharing your opinion--it made selecting my FP+ much easier!


----------



## surferdave

Well done Mesaboy, that's a great list. Anybody should be able to start with that and tweak it to their preferences.

The first thing I'm tempted to do with it is tweak some of the rides/attractions with interactive queues down the list. People are making a case for moving Pooh up, but if the newer queue has stuff that entertains my daughter in line I would definitely keep it lower than rides that just have you twisting between the iron bars over and over.


----------



## mesaboy2

surferdave said:


> Well done Mesaboy, that's a great list. *Anybody should be able to start with that and tweak it to their preferences.*
> 
> The first thing I'm tempted to do with it is tweak some of the rides/attractions with interactive queues down the list. People are making a case for moving Pooh up, but if the newer queue has stuff that entertains my daughter in line I would definitely keep it lower than rides that just have you twisting between the iron bars over and over.



That's exactly my intent.  Thanks!


----------



## Kalea

It may not be important at this early stage, but during FP+ selection for Oct 19-26, there was no option to meet the princesses at Town Square Theatre. Mickey was listed, but no princesses.


----------



## fflmaster

I have seen some mixed reviews.

Would most agree that FP+ for Wishes at the rose garden is a C "chump" use?

I want to make sure before I select something else.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kalea said:


> It may not be important at this early stage, but during FP+ selection for Oct 19-26, there was no option to meet the princesses at Town Square Theatre. Mickey was listed, but no princesses.



Some selections seem to come and go.  The princess M&G is expected to be an FP+ option, so I'll leave it there.



fflmaster said:


> I have seen some mixed reviews.
> 
> Would most agree that FP+ for Wishes at the rose garden is a C "chump" use?
> 
> I want to make sure before I select something else.



This list is a guideline.  I rated Wishes a C because there are plenty of excellent spots all over the Hub that you can find just minutes before it starts.  If Wishes is important to you, and there are not others higher up the list you care about, then go for it.


----------



## JenniferH

Where are you seeing bonus FP+ selections?  I just entered 4 of my 7 days and don't see any.


----------



## TheNotSoGreatGonzo

JenniferH said:


> Where are you seeing bonus FP+ selections?  I just entered 4 of my 7 days and don't see any.



I had a MK bonus FP+ each day I booked MK during the week of 9/14-9/21 (3 different days).  It was always the Under the Sea ride, fyi - you don't get to pick it (similar to how FP- would sometimes spit out a random fast pass that you didn't get to select).


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Pop Oct 19th-

I never got the bonus FP+ for MK on any of my MK days.  Tried fast picks, going back in and canceling redoing etc, nope. Nothing.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I have both weekend and weekday MK FP+ days.


----------



## JPorter044

TheNotSoGreatGonzo said:


> I had a MK bonus FP+ each day I booked MK during the week of 9/14-9/21 (3 different days).  It was always the Under the Sea ride, fyi - you don't get to pick it (similar to how FP- would sometimes spit out a random fast pass that you didn't get to select).



You can go back and change the bonus pick to something you like better. I did it for both of my MK days.


----------



## Tarheel girl 1975

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Pop Oct 19th-
> 
> I never got the bonus FP+ for MK on any of my MK days.  Tried fast picks, going back in and canceling redoing etc, nope. Nothing.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I have both weekend and weekday MK FP+ days.



I never got one either. We are there 9/27-10/6. Would love to know if others going that time have had success.


----------



## Barbara C

Thanks for putting this list together - it is very, very helpful.  

I think It's a Small World is a FP+ option at MK.  At least I see it for me.

Thanks.


----------



## DisneyAllyC

If I do it when I'm there, I will break it down like this.

MK-The three mountains.
HS Tower of Terror, Toy Story Mania and Fantasmic
Epcot-Soarin and Test Track. Not sure of my third option.
AK-Everest, Kali River Rapids, Kilimanjaro Safaris


----------



## steff45

Thanks for the list!


----------



## mesaboy2

Bumping for awareness, as there are updates to the princess M&Gs at MK.



Barbara C said:


> Thanks for putting this list together - it is very, very helpful.
> 
> I think It's a Small World is a FP+ option at MK.  At least I see it for me.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for pointing this out, sorry I missed your post earlier.  I've added it in as a C since waits longer than 30 minutes here are unusual on any but the most crowded of days.


----------



## Tekneek

A lot of those on the lists are not even available on FP+ for us. If it doesn't currently have FP in the parks, it doesn't show up as an option for me to reserve in FP+.


----------



## mesaboy2

Tekneek said:


> A lot of those on the lists are not even available on FP+ for us. If it doesn't currently have FP in the parks, it doesn't show up as an option for me to reserve in FP+.



Lots of people have reported that various choices show up for them, and other various choices for others.  Why these seem to come and go is anyone's guess.  But all of these at some point or another have been available.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Is the first post in this thread kept up to date with current FP+ selections?


----------



## mesaboy2

LSUfan4444 said:


> Is the first post in this thread kept up to date with current FP+ selections?



That is my intent.  Let me know if you see any additional options on the FP+ list that I may have missed.


----------



## jimmysmom74

You have really done a nice job on this list.  I think the ranks are spot on if your intent is to show the attractions that FP+ will give you the most bang for your buck.  I totally agree the B +,- should be individual preference. But this a great guide for those that want to save time in the lines.  If you have no intention of riding any of the A list attractions, then your B list becomes your A list. This just shows you where the longest standby lines will be. 

One note might be to suggest the best time to use FP+ will be in the afternoon and early evening hours when standby lines are at peak waits. If you plan to be in the park at that time.


----------



## LSUfan4444

mesaboy2 said:


> That is my intent.  Let me know if you see any additional options on the FP+ list that I may have missed.



Great thanks...I am going in a few weeks with just the wife (off grounds, no FP+, no MB), but we plan on doing a "scouting report" for our 8 day january trip.


----------



## jimmysmom74

Seems like a good time to BUMP this!!! It's a great list to help people see where their FP+ will be best utilized.  Thanks, Mesa!!!!


----------



## BeastsFlower

So helpful!!  Thank you.

One question.  When we went a few years ago, Dumbo was a super long wait in October near Halloween.  Is that no longer the case?


----------



## mesaboy2

BeastsFlower said:


> So helpful!!  Thank you.
> 
> One question.  When we went a few years ago, Dumbo was a super long wait in October near Halloween.  *Is that no longer the case?*



Nope.  It has doubled its capacity with two spinners and moved to a less-visible location.  Standby waits rarely exceed 20 minutes or so, and even in standby the kids have the opportunity to play in an indoor playground during the wait.  My family has been known to prefer standby to FP for this reason--kids let off steam, parents rest in air-conditioning.


----------



## gwmort

Overall I like the list as it pertains to the rides, and I believe it to be accurate and useful.

I notice you put all of the parade and firework options in category C.  Is that because of a personal bias against these (i.e. you don't normally wait in lines for them now) or is it based on an actual assessment of whether the viewing locations are as good or better than the ones some people spend significant amounts of time waiting for now (i.e. will someone who generally waits an hour for a prime parade spot  save that hour by using fp+ and get near equivalent or improved viewing)?

IMO if it will save that person significant time, based on the grading criteria you provided they should be moved up.


----------



## mom2rtk

gwmort said:


> Overall I like the list as it pertains to the rides, and I believe it to be accurate and useful.
> 
> I notice you put all of the parade and firework options in category C.  Is that because of a personal bias against these (i.e. you don't normally wait in lines for them now) or is it based on an actual assessment of whether the viewing locations are as good or better than the ones some people spend significant amounts of time waiting for now (i.e. will someone who generally waits an hour for a prime parade spot  save that hour by using fp+ and get near equivalent or improved viewing)?
> 
> IMO if it will save that person significant time, based on the grading criteria you provided they should be moved up.



The problem I see with parade spots is that the sort of person who will wait an hour for a spot is the sort of person who wants a curbside spot. With FP+ I have seen reports of the viewing area being 3 deep 45 minutes out. That really would defeat the purpose for me.

The parade viewing is in a nice area, but the view is off to the side, so some will like this, some won't.


----------



## jimmysmom74

gwmort said:


> Overall I like the list as it pertains to the rides, and I believe it to be accurate and useful.
> 
> I notice you put all of the parade and firework options in category C.  Is that because of a personal bias against these (i.e. you don't normally wait in lines for them now) or is it based on an actual assessment of whether the viewing locations are as good or better than the ones some people spend significant amounts of time waiting for now (i.e. will someone who generally waits an hour for a prime parade spot  save that hour by using fp+ and get near equivalent or improved viewing)?
> 
> IMO if it will save that person significant time, based on the grading criteria you provided they should be moved up.



The list is to show the best use of FP+ for time saving.  Parades and Fireworks can be viewed as nice locations.  It doesn't seem to save you much, if any, time if you want to be in the front, near curb.  Mesa is giving you a great look at where the lines will be the deepest.  If the A list isn't of interest, than his B list becomes your A list. And so on.


----------



## mesaboy2

gwmort said:


> Overall I like the list as it pertains to the rides, and I believe it to be accurate and useful.
> 
> *I notice you put all of the parade and firework options in category C.*  Is that because of a personal bias against these (i.e. you don't normally wait in lines for them now) or is it based on an actual assessment of whether the viewing locations are as good or better than the ones some people spend significant amounts of time waiting for now (i.e. will someone who generally waits an hour for a prime parade spot  save that hour by using fp+ and get near equivalent or improved viewing)?
> 
> IMO if it will save that person significant time, based on the grading criteria you provided they should be moved up.



Your premise is incorrect.  Neither MSEP or Fantasmic are Cs--Fantasmic is an A in fact.

Wishes, Illuminations, and CADCT are all Cs because in my experience none of them require you to arrive more than, say, 20 minutes or so before to find a good spot.  Of course we may have different perceptions of what "good" means exactly, but that is normal.


----------



## tofubeast

Is the wait for Turtle Talk really longer than the wait for Character Spot at EPCOT?  For some reason, this is the only thing that surprises me on your awesome list.


----------



## mesaboy2

tofubeast said:


> Is the wait for Turtle Talk really longer than the wait for Character Spot at EPCOT?  For some reason, this is the only thing that surprises me on your awesome list.



All reports are that ECS is not much of a wait at all since the refurb a few months back.


----------



## gwmort

mesaboy2 said:


> Your premise is incorrect.  Neither MSEP or Fantasmic are Cs--Fantasmic is an A in fact.
> 
> Wishes, Illuminations, and CADCT are all Cs because in my experience none of them require you to arrive more than, say, 20 minutes or so before to find a good spot.  Of course we may have different perceptions of what "good" means exactly, but that is normal.



Sorry I missed MSEP, I am not really counting Fantasmic in this category.

My question was really whether the fp+ saves time for people who traditionally wait for parade spots (I'm not one of them), it seems you think it saves some time for MSEP but not much for the others, that is fine.

I just couldn't tell from what was posted whether it was a time consideration on their score or a judgment call on the value of these attractions over rides.  Thank you for the response.

Good job on the list.


----------



## mesaboy2

gwmort said:


> Sorry I missed MSEP, I am not really counting Fantasmic in this category.
> 
> My question was really whether the fp+ saves time for people who traditionally wait for parade spots (I'm not one of them), it seems you think it saves some time for MSEP but not much for the others, that is fine.
> 
> I just couldn't tell from what was posted whether it was a time consideration on their score or a judgment call on the value of these attractions over rides.  Thank you for the response.
> 
> Good job on the list.



It is a prioritized from a time consideration perspective above all.  Coincidentally, earlier today (and before your post) I edited the OP to make the time consideration aspect more clear.

If someone believes they must see CADCT on Main Street and get a front-row spot, then FP+ for it will make sense for them.  But in reality--a reality based on my experience and reading lots of others experiences--a front-row spot can often be found at other points on the parade route (e.g. Frontierland) shortly before it starts.  I can't consider everyone's personal preferences and bake those into the list without making it far more complicated than it is.

Fantasmic is a bit of a hybrid between a nighttime spectacular and a traditional show.  The finite number of seats is what makes this a higher priority, whereas something like Wishes or Illuminations is pretty easy to see because all you have to do is stand anywhere near the Hub or WS Lagoon and basically look up.  There really is no "front row" for either.  

, and thanks!


----------



## troyseyfert

Great list!  

2 things to consider:

1). Little mermaids ride should now be an A.  We went to the world on Sept. 6th-11th.  The Little Mermaid ride had a longer wait than space mountain and big thunder...and this is during slow season!!  Eventually the newness will wear off but right now, this ride has one of the longest waits without a fast pass.

2) I don't see anything about "be our guest" on here.  They offered us a fast pass + through email...and this saved a lot of time waiting in line.  Maybe there is a reason for that and I didn't find it in this thread, but I didn't look at every page so sorry if this has already been addressed.

Thanks again! I'm sure people who are not that experienced appreciate it!


----------



## mesaboy2

troyseyfert said:


> Great list!
> 
> 2 things to consider:
> 
> 1). Little mermaids ride should now be an A.  We went to the world on Sept. 6th-11th.  The Little Mermaid ride had a longer wait than space mountain and big thunder...and this is during slow season!!  Eventually the newness will wear off but right now, this ride has one of the longest waits without a fast pass.
> 
> 2) I don't see anything about "be our guest" on here.  They offered us a fast pass + through email...and this saved a lot of time waiting in line.  Maybe there is a reason for that and I didn't find it in this thread, but I didn't look at every page so sorry if this has already been addressed.
> 
> Thanks again! I'm sure people who are not that experienced appreciate it!



For Ariel, the posted wait time is commonly observed to be quite a bit more than actual.  That, together with the fact that it is an omnimover with stupid-high capacity, keeps it a B in my eyes.  I was there just a few days before you and in the height of the day the posted wait I don't think ever exceeded 45 minutes.

As for BOG, I believe it is currently scheduled for FP+ via a different method (a separate URL) and is not counted as part of the 3-4 MK limit.  So it's "free" in a sense.  That means it doesn't have to be prioritized as an either/or like the others do.  When it does eventually appear as an option that comes from the same pool as the rest, I'll consider what I know about it and pop it in the list somewhere.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## rachellm

How are the FP+ currently set up?  Can you use all 3 for anything you want?  Or are you restricted to 1 "headliner" and the others are less popular attractions.

Do we know yet how it will work once it goes live?


----------



## mesaboy2

rachellm said:


> How are the FP+ currently set up?  Can you use all 3 for anything you want?  Or are you restricted to 1 "headliner" and the others are less popular attractions.
> 
> Do we know yet how it will work once it goes live?



You can use all of them on headliner attractions.  The only restrictions during this period are that the 3 FP+s must be all in the same park and cannot be used on the same attraction more than once.  We do not yet know what the final product will look like.


----------



## LisaTC

mesaboy2 said:


> My take, for what it's worth, on priorities for those attractions that now offer FP/FP+.  Original list is courtesy poster *Vertical*:  FP+ Attraction List, but has been modified to reflect changes since.
> 
> These rankings are based on my experience with all WDW attractions and familiarity with each one's popularity and capacity.  These rankings are only meant to be an objective list of which FP+ selections have the potential to save the most guests the most time under most conditions.  They do not reflect my own preferences with regard to "favorites", and do not attempt to reconcile all the different preferences any particular guest may have.
> 
> Ranking System:
> *A* - A must-get or risk waits of an hour or more.  Using FP+ here will usually *save the most time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *B* - Take it or leave it.  Using FP+ here will usually *save some time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> *C* - Chump.  Using FP+ here will usually *save little time* as compared to the attraction's average standby wait.
> 
> *_Attractions listed within the same priority group are in alphabetical order and not meant to suggest priority within the group._
> 
> *MAGIC KINGDOM*
> *A *- Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> *A *- Enchanted Tales With Belle
> *A *- Peter Pan's Flight
> *A *- Space Mountain
> *A *- Splash Mountain
> *B *- Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin
> *B *- Haunted Mansion
> *B *- Jungle Cruise
> *B *- Main Street Electrical Parade *_Does not always appear as an option_
> *B *- Meet Ariel at her Grotto
> *B *- Meet Cinderella and a Princess Friend at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B *- Meet Rapunzel and a Princess Friend at Princess Fairytale Hall
> *B *- Pirates of the Caribbean
> *B *- The Barnstormer
> *B *- The Many Adventures of Winnie The Pooh
> *B *- Tomorrowland Speedway
> *B *- Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid
> *C *- Celebrate a Dream Come True Parade *_Does not always appear as an option_
> *C *- Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> *C *- It's a Small World
> *C *- Mad Tea Party
> *C *- Meet Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> *C *- Mickey's PhilharMagic
> *C *- Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> *C *- The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> *C *- Wishes *_Does not always appear as an option_
> 
> *EPCOT*
> *A *- Soarin
> *A *- Test Track
> *B *- Maelstrom
> *B *- Mission: Space
> *B *- Turtle Talk With Crush
> *C *- Captain EO
> *C *- Illuminations: Reflections of Earth *_Does not always appear as an option_
> *C *- Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> *C *- Living with the Land
> *C *- Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot
> *C *- Spaceship Earth
> *C *- The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> 
> *HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS*
> *A *- Fantasmic *_Does not always appear as an option_
> *A *- Rock 'n' Roller Coaster
> *A *- The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> *A *- Toy Story Midway Mania
> *B *- Star Tours
> *B *- The Great Movie Ride
> *C *- American Idol
> *C *- Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage
> *C *- Disney Junior - Live on Stage
> *C *- Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular
> *C *- Lights, Motors, Action! Extreme Stunt Show
> *C *- Muppet Vision 3D
> *C *- Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> 
> *ANIMAL KINGDOM*
> *A *- Expedition Everest
> *A *- Kali River Rapids
> *A *- Kilimanjaro Safaris
> *B *- DINOSAUR
> *B *- Festival of the Lion King
> *B *- Finding Nemo
> *B *- Primeval Whirl
> *C *- It's Tough to be a Bug
> *C *- Meet Favorite Disney Pals at Adventurers Outpost
> 
> *Additional Notes*
> - FP+ will generally save more time when crowds are heavier.  Therefore, it makes the most sense to choose FP+ windows in the afternoon and early evening--when crowds are at their daily peak.
> - For the same reason, when park-hopping the best strategy is often to make FP+ selections in the second (or third) park each day.  (The FP+ system currently allows selections in a single park only on any one day.)



*Great and awesome list.  It would nearly duplicate what I would've stated for even doing FP the old fashioned way (aka, paper tickets to soon be defunct) based on our wait times for these attractions prior, which was always our reason for using FP.  Interesting!  I agree with parades.  We've always gotten great spots minutes prior...even at Christmas!  I wouldn't use a FP+ for those, but that's just me.  Glad the tiers are no longer on the table at this point.  Bad idea. Looking at your sig, you've been so many times, wow!*



Robo said:


> I'd agree about Kali, not so for Splash.
> 
> Entirely different "wetness levels" and popularity quotients.
> 
> 
> But the REAL problem is, knowing the weather/temps 60 days out.
> 45 days out.
> 30 days out.
> 15 days out.
> Heck, 2 days out.



*Exactly -- love Kali, not in love with Splash (last hill kills me)  Get really wet on Kali, not to much on Splash!  Weather in Florida like Ohio...wait 5 minutes and it will change.*



Robo said:


> Why don't we all just say, "No, thank you" when asked if we'd like a fresh slice of FP+?



*I've been waiting this year out after going last 2 in a row.  Don't quite know what to make of this because it's too much defined planning.  We were generally rope-droppers (didn't need FP much in the am - could save for later)  Could change our park day if we wanted, that seems less likely now.  I'm waiting and seeing, but really impressed with this thread.  Very informative!  Kudos!*


----------



## DisneyDoc5

your list rocks, spot on!  Just sent you a PM with a quick question, when you have time, thanks!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> It can't be that much better... We love the DL ride...but having it hidden by splash means no lines most of the time.



It's the same ride - I think people who wait a long time either don't know any better or they are die hard Pooh fans!


----------



## sjhanksaz

great information here


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

I just want to make sure, I noticed you rated Disney Jr Live on Stage a C. I assume that means you do not get any special seating or anything by having the FP+? Otherwise, yes, it does seem like a waste.


----------



## alidunne

fantastic thread! thank you so much for the work you put into this -- it's going to certainly help with my prioritizing in the next few days as we plan our testing for Oct! we're going with three kids under three though, so our strategy was going to be a little different no matter what the FP / FP+ landscape looked like! lol


----------



## mesaboy2

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I just want to make sure, I noticed you rated Disney Jr Live on Stage a C. I assume that means you do not get any special seating or anything by having the FP+? Otherwise, yes, it does seem like a waste.



It means that standby waits aren't usually very long for this attraction and therefore using FP+ doesn't get you much.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

mesaboy2 said:


> It means that standby waits aren't usually very long for this attraction and therefore using FP+ doesn't get you much.



So no special seating then?


----------



## mesaboy2

CaraMiaBelle said:


> So no special seating then?



I don't know, haven't heard one way or the other.  My suspicion is it works like BatB, or Nemo or Lion King at AK--you're just let in earlier than everyone else.  You wouldn't want to be too close to this stage anyway.

The list doesn't figure in seating, only potential time saved.


----------



## souris

I was told by past guests that there is a section in the front for FP+ at Disney Junior.  Given the limited options for little ones at DHS and AK we will try out some of the shows in November.


----------



## mesaboy2

souris said:


> I was told by past guests that there is a section in the front for FP+ at Disney Junior.  Given the limited options for little ones at DHS and AK we will try out some of the shows in November.



Ah, okay--thanks.  Be aware that sitting too close to the DJr stage may make it difficult to see the characters.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

souris said:


> I was told by past guests that there is a section in the front for FP+ at Disney Junior.  Given the limited options for little ones at DHS and AK we will try out some of the shows in November.



Thanks. I think we'll try this then. Hopefully it is not too close to the stage, I hadn't thought of that, but we'll give it a try.


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

mesaboy2 said:


> Ah, okay--thanks.  Be aware that sitting too close to the DJr stage may make it difficult to see the characters.



Right. We used FP+ for this (don't ask me why), and we were seated in the floor right in front of the stage. Neither of my boys could see a thing, and I could barely see the tops of the characters heads. Then DS1 cried because no gold doubloons or streamers fell on us. Fun times..

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

amber_cntrygrl said:


> Right. We used FP+ for this (don't ask me why), and we were seated in the floor right in front of the stage. Neither of my boys could see a thing, and I could barely see the tops of the characters heads. Then DS1 cried because no gold doubloons or streamers fell on us. Fun times..



Thanks for reporting your experience.    Sorry your little one was unhappy!

Sounds like one that will remain firmly planted in C territory.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks for reporting your experience.    Sorry your little one was unhappy!
> 
> Sounds like one that will remain firmly planted in C territory.



OK, right, this definitely changes things. I'll be changing that fast selection!


----------



## souris

amber_cntrygrl said:


> Right. We used FP+ for this (don't ask me why), and we were seated in the floor right in front of the stage. Neither of my boys could see a thing, and I could barely see the tops of the characters heads. Then DS1 cried because no gold doubloons or streamers fell on us. Fun times..  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you for the feedback!  I think I might change my FP+ option for Disney Junior! There seems to be no advantages for it..  Only drawbacks!


----------



## mggeary

Anyone have any experience with FP+ at Lion King show.  Allowed in earlier? Reserved section? Worth it?


----------



## scard192

amber_cntrygrl said:


> Right. We used FP+ for this (don't ask me why), and we were seated in the floor right in front of the stage. Neither of my boys could see a thing, and I could barely see the tops of the characters heads. Then DS1 cried because no gold doubloons or streamers fell on us. Fun times..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



that stinks. was going to do this with the little ones while the other are on ToT. wonder if Beauty and the Beast would be better. We are already doing ETWB and have an ADR for Akershus. Don't want to "over Belle".


----------



## Runnergal

I needed this! Thanks!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Seeking additional input, specifically from those who have used FP+ (or are otherwise in the know) for the following attractions at DHS:

- American Idol
- Indiana Jones
- Lights Motors Action!

Do these attractions have reserved seating areas or are FP+ holders just let in before standby guests?  I cannot remember seeing any reports either way....

Thanks!


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

mesaboy2 said:


> Seeking additional input, specifically from those who have used FP+ (or are otherwise in the know) for the following attractions at DHS:
> 
> - American Idol
> - Indiana Jones
> - Lights Motors Action!
> 
> Do these attractions have reserved seating areas or are FP+ holders just let in before standby guests?  I cannot remember seeing any reports either way....
> 
> Thanks!



I second this question.


----------



## souris

mesaboy2 said:


> Seeking additional input, specifically from those who have used FP+ (or are otherwise in the know) for the following attractions at DHS:  - American Idol - Indiana Jones - Lights Motors Action!  Do these attractions have reserved seating areas or are FP+ holders just let in before standby guests?  I cannot remember seeing any reports either way....  Thanks!



Would also like to know


----------



## dmband

Can someone explain to me how fp+ "works"
My mom just got back and she said it was a total waste
She said every ride selected had a less then 5 minute wait (except sourin, 15)
In the mean time some other rides had 15/20 min waits
This is exactly why I originally thought it was a stupid idea
Seems to me like figuring out what rides actually have a longer wait and using our fp on them is a much better idea then guessing in advance

What am I not understanding about this new process?
Tia


----------



## mesaboy2

dmband said:


> Can someone explain to me how fp+ "works" My mom just got back and she said it was a total waste She said every ride selected had a less then 5 minute wait (except sourin, 15) In the mean time some other rides had 15/20 min waits This is exactly why I originally thought it was a stupid idea Seems to me like figuring out what rides actually have a longer wait and using our fp on them is a much better idea then guessing in advance  What am I not understanding about this new process? Tia



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3177863


----------



## dmband

mesaboy2 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3177863



Thanks


----------



## disney2mom

Hi All! I'm SO confused!!! Trying to read all posts as I will be traveling in Dec and feel overwhelmed! Am I reading correctly....people are buying their park tickets separately to be able to use FP+? I have purchased my room/tickets/dining as a package, will I be able to link my tickets before check-in in MDE? And will I be able to make my FP+ selections at the 60 day mark?? Any feedback is SO appreciated!!!


----------



## souris

disney2mom said:


> Hi All! I'm SO confused!!! Trying to read all posts as I will be traveling in Dec and feel overwhelmed! Am I reading correctly....people are buying their park tickets separately to be able to use FP+? I have purchased my room/tickets/dining as a package, will I be able to link my tickets before check-in in MDE? And will I be able to make my FP+ selections at the 60 day mark?? Any feedback is SO appreciated!!!



You do not need to book tickets separately.  All should be linked to MDE.  You should be able to make FP selections at 60 days.


----------



## disney2mom

Thank you so much, this makes me feel better


----------



## mesaboy2

Can anyone with access to MDE FP+ attraction choices post the latest options for each park?  (I don't rate.)  

Looks like the Pooh and Tigger M&G at Epcot UK are now an option and I'm looking for other new ones....

Thanks!


----------



## sargenca

mesaboy2 said:


> Can anyone with access to MDE FP+ attraction choices post the latest options for each park?  (I don't rate.)
> 
> Looks like the Pooh and Tigger M&G at Epcot UK are now an option and I'm looking for other new ones....
> 
> Thanks!


I looked at the list of Epcot selections (on app and online) and didn't see Pooh & Tigger at Epcot UK. Maelstrom and illuminations (standby) were my only World Showcase options. I glanced at the other parks but since I don't do FP+ for characters and shows I am not sure if there were any new ones, but nothing stood out to me. 

I check-out Saturday so maybe the P&T greet isn't a available to me before Sat.


----------



## mesaboy2

sargenca said:


> I looked at the list of Epcot selections (on app and online) and didn't see Pooh & Tigger at Epcot UK. Maelstrom and illuminations (standby) were my only World Showcase options. I glanced at the other parks but since I don't do FP+ for characters and shows I am not sure if there were any new ones, but nothing stood out to me.  I check-out Saturday so maybe the P&T greet isn't a available to me before Sat.



I've seen pictures this morning of the FP+ setup there, manned by a CM and guests in line.  Some FP+ options have been notoriously rare or glitchy-- this may be one of them.

Thanks for checking!  : goodvibes


----------



## OneBadApple

sargenca said:


> I looked at the list of Epcot selections (on app and online) and didn't see Pooh & Tigger at Epcot UK. Maelstrom and illuminations (standby) were my only World Showcase options. I glanced at the other parks but since I don't do FP+ for characters and shows I am not sure if there were any new ones, but nothing stood out to me.
> 
> I check-out Saturday so maybe the P&T greet isn't a available to me before Sat.



I just checked for 11/25 and I didn't see the M&G either.  When I have time later, I will check other dates.


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> Seeking additional input, specifically from those who have used FP+ (or are otherwise in the know) for the following attractions at DHS:
> 
> - American Idol
> - Indiana Jones
> - Lights Motors Action!
> 
> Do these attractions have reserved seating areas or are FP+ holders just let in before standby guests?  I cannot remember seeing any reports either way....
> 
> Thanks!



Ever increasing numbers are using MBs and FPs, but still no one has used one for any of the above?


----------



## disneymath

mesaboy2 said:


> Ever increasing numbers are using MBs and FPs, but still no one has used one for any of the above?



Indiana Jones did not seem to have specific seats when we used it with FP+ on Fri. Oct. 11th.  We came in close to show time and ended up to the left side of the stage just over half way down.  Theatre seemed quite full and these were good seats, but they weren't designated for FP+, at least not that I noticed ... Then again not sure if they were still taking standby at that point.  (We hadn't planned on using fp+ for IJ, switched our Star Tours one since we basically walked on to that.).

We used our other fp+s for TSMM around suppertime (standby well over 60 min) and for F! (worth it as we ran late due to trying ToT for the first time and they were announcing standing room only for F!, yet we still got good seats in the reserved section even though we arrived just at the end of our return time window (7:35ish).


----------



## mesaboy2

Thanks, *disneymath*!


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

disneymath said:


> Indiana Jones did not seem to have specific seats when we used it with FP+ on Fri. Oct. 11th.  We came in close to show time and ended up to the left side of the stage just over half way down.  Theatre seemed quite full and these were good seats, but they weren't designated for FP+, at least not that I noticed ... Then again not sure if they were still taking standby at that point.  (We hadn't planned on using fp+ for IJ, switched our Star Tours one since we basically walked on to that.).
> 
> We used our other fp+s for TSMM around suppertime (standby well over 60 min) and for F! (worth it as we ran late due to trying ToT for the first time and they were announcing standing room only for F!, yet we still got good seats in the reserved section even though we arrived just at the end of our return time window (7:35ish).



Thanks for the info!


----------



## disneymath

Glad to help!


----------



## AliceandAriel

All areas that list a priority seating or a reserved section, where are the reserved sections? Is the view for say, Fantasmic, good for the reserved location? Last thing I'd want to do is waste a FP+ on something like that, and it not be worth it.


----------



## mesaboy2

AliceandAriel said:


> All areas that list a priority seating or a reserved section, where are the reserved sections? Is the view for say, Fantasmic, good for the reserved location? Last thing I'd want to do is waste a FP+ on something like that, and it not be worth it.



Fantasmic seating is excellent.  I've read mixed reviews at best about the areas for Illuminations and Disney Junior Live On Stage.  Wishes in my opinion is only so-so (due to the off-center location), but plenty seem to like it--seems relatively uncrowded is a popular reason cited.


----------



## PEC

AliceandAriel said:


> All areas that list a priority seating or a reserved section, where are the reserved sections? Is the view for say, Fantasmic, good for the reserved location? Last thing I'd want to do is waste a FP+ on something like that, and it not be worth it.



I would recommend a FP+ for F!. Many times you have to stand in line for an hour+ just to get in regular. I think for FP+ you have to arrive 30 minutes early so it saves you time.  I like Wishes and Illuminations but keep in mind that yes there maybe better or worse places to see them, you can see them from lots of places and not have to stand in line just to see it at all. I dare at busy times F! probably hit max some of the time if you try to just walk up.


----------



## mesaboy2

PEC said:


> I would recommend a FP+ for F!. Many times you have to stand in line for an hour+ just to get in regular. I think for FP+ you have to arrive 30 minutes early so *it saves you time*.  I like Wishes and Illuminations but keep in mind that yes there maybe better or worse places to see them, *you can see them from lots of places and not have to stand in line* just to see it at all. I dare at busy times F! probably hit max some of the time if you try to just walk up.



I agree completely.


----------



## buckeev

Robo said:


> I'd agree about Kali, not so for Splash.
> 
> Entirely different "wetness levels" and popularity quotients.
> 
> 
> But the REAL problem is, knowing the weather/temps 60 days out.
> 45 days out.
> 30 days out.
> 15 days out.
> Heck, 2 days out.




LOL...ESPECIALLY in ORLANDO during the Christmas-New Years Holidays!!!
In the past 3 holiday visits, we've had 90-something days...AND 20-something days...total range of crazy temps!


----------



## Ride Junkie

We pretty much went by your "A-list" attractions for our FP+ selections, and it worked out really well.  Those were the attractions with the longest wait times.  If you have little ones, definitely get one for Enchanted Tales With Belle.  It is a very tiny theater that doesn't hold many people, which is probably why it always has such a long wait.  My 4-year-old DD loved it, and even got chosen to play the Beast.

We didn't use FP+ for any shows (such as Fantasmic), so I'm curious to know how those have been working out for people.

For those of you who haven't used the FP+ system yet, the cast members were very accommodating.  We had issues trying to change FP+ times on the MDE app due to problems with their system (esp. at MK), and when we approached the CMs at the FP entrances and explained our situation, they always let us in.


----------



## mesaboy2

Ride Junkie said:


> We pretty much went by your "A-list" attractions for our FP+ selections, and it worked out really well.  Those were the attractions with the longest wait times.  If you have little ones, definitely get one for Enchanted Tales With Belle.  It is a very tiny theater that doesn't hold many people, which is probably why it always has such a long wait.  My 4-year-old DD loved it, and even got chosen to play the Beast.
> 
> We didn't use FP+ for any shows (such as Fantasmic), so I'm curious to know how those have been working out for people.
> 
> For those of you who haven't used the FP+ system yet, the cast members were very accommodating.  We had issues trying to change FP+ times on the MDE app due to problems with their system (esp. at MK), and when we approached the CMs at the FP entrances and explained our situation, they always let us in.



Happy to hear that it worked well for you.  Thanks!


----------



## jina

FYI another thread started a few days ago which says the f! fp+ is no longer reserved seating and the fp+ entry is more like a shorter version of the regular line. I already gave up my f! dining package adr for the fp+ and I'm very disappointed- we probably won't make it to f! on our trip w/ our 4yo as it's not worth the time and stress if we have to go early and fight for seats with everyone else. I am hoping disney is still testing out the f! options and will put the reserved seating back by 11/10 when we were planning to go.


----------



## mesaboy2

jina said:


> FYI another thread started a few days ago which says the f! fp+ is no longer reserved seating and the fp+ entry is more like a shorter version of the regular line. I already gave up my f! dining package adr for the fp+ and I'm very disappointed- we probably won't make it to f! on our trip w/ our 4yo as it's not worth the time and stress if we have to go early and fight for seats with everyone else. I am hoping disney is still testing out the f! options and will put the reserved seating back by 11/10 when we were planning to go.



Thanks for the heads-up.  Yes, I am monitoring the reports of Fantasmic seating and may change my notes on it in the future.  But I'm going to wait a little longer and see what shakes out in the next few weeks first.  I'd drive myself crazy if I kept changing that post to reflect WDW's changing ops.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

First, I appreciate the list.  Very helpful in prioritizing for a family that will have only one day in MK, doesn't want to ride mountains, and has no interest in ETWB or meet and greets. The kids love PP, so that goes first on our list. 

To demand even more help, among the B attractions, in what order would the following rank:

Haunted Mansion (a super must-do for my older child who can't handle too much motion and loves this ride)
Winnie the Pooh
Little Mermaid ride (a must-do only because it's new)
Barnstormer (a must-do for my little coaster fan)
Jungle Cruise 

Opinions???


----------



## g-dad66

KatieCharlotte said:


> First, I appreciate the list.  Very helpful in prioritizing for a family that will have only one day in MK, doesn't want to ride mountains, and has no interest in ETWB or meet and greets. The kids love PP, so that goes first on our list.
> 
> To demand even more help, among the B attractions, in what order would the following rank:
> 
> Haunted Mansion (a super must-do for my older child who can't handle too much motion and loves this ride)
> Winnie the Pooh
> Little Mermaid ride (a must-do only because it's new)
> Barnstormer (a must-do for my little coaster fan)
> Jungle Cruise
> 
> Opinions???




Hard to say for sure, since attractions that didn't have regular Fast Pass (like Haunted Mansion) now have FP+.  Standby for these could be worse than they used to be.

I think Winnie the Pooh typically has the longest lines of this group even though it had regular Fast Pass.

But if you go at park opening and hit Fantasyland first, you could do Peter Pan, Pooh, Barnstormer, and Little Mermaid without much wait at that time.

Then if you had FP+ for Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise later in the morning/afternoon, you wouldn't need to hurry to get over to the other side of the park.


----------



## mesaboy2

g-dad66 said:


> Hard to say for sure, since attractions that didn't have regular Fast Pass (like Haunted Mansion) now have FP+.  Standby for these could be worse than they used to be.
> 
> I think Winnie the Pooh typically has the longest lines of this group even though it had regular Fast Pass.
> 
> But if you go at park opening and hit Fantasyland first, you could do Peter Pan, Pooh, Barnstormer, and Little Mermaid without much wait at that time.
> 
> Then if you had FP+ for Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise later in the morning/afternoon, you wouldn't need to hurry to get over to the other side of the park.



I agree that's a good strategy.

Pooh is probably the best choice of this group (in terms of potentially saving the most time).  Maybe JC and Mermaid next, followed by HM and Barnstormer.  Tough to call some of these, since wait times are fairly similar most of the time.


----------



## Disneyfn420

I'm trying to find a list of all the attractions that offer fast pass + which I thought this was, however I thought I read someplace that you could also use it for BOG lunch. Is that true? I'm going in Dec and just got the magic band offer. I'm trying to decide if I want to do it or not. I'll be hopping alot so if the old FP isn't useable by then, I might be better off not getting the bands or using FP+
Is there a complete list someplace of everything you can reserve for FP+?


----------



## PEC

Disneyfn420 said:


> I'm trying to find a list of all the attractions that offer fast pass + which I thought this was, however I thought I read someplace that you could also use it for BOG lunch. Is that true? I'm going in Dec and just got the magic band offer. I'm trying to decide if I want to do it or not. I'll be hopping alot so if the old FP isn't useable by then, I might be better off not getting the bands or using FP+
> Is there a complete list someplace of everything you can reserve for FP+?



The gist I get is BOG lunch is kind of an extra FP+ that is offered to a limited amount of individuals. It is not counted against your 3 FP+. I believe some people here have discovered a way to get it even when not given the invitation.


----------



## Disneyfn420

Ok thanks! Now I'm trying to find out if I'll be able to use the old fast pass system as well as the new. I'm staying at the VGF in December so I'm thinking since it's one of the last resorts to test the bands they will still be issuing KTTW cards in case there are problems. I do hate that there are so many conflicting reports on what the policy is and will be. 



PEC said:


> The gist I get is BOG lunch is kind of an extra FP+ that is offered to a limited amount of individuals. It is not counted against your 3 FP+. I believe some people here have discovered a way to get it even when not given the invitation.


----------



## PEC

mesaboy2 said:


> I agree that's a good strategy.
> 
> Pooh is probably the best choice of this group (in terms of potentially saving the most time).  Maybe JC and Mermaid next, followed by HM and Barnstormer.  Tough to call some of these, since wait times are fairly similar most of the time.



Correct. Also what time of day that you arrive could change it around. Pooh in the afternoon can often times almost be an "A" for FP but before noon it is not a problem. Jungle Cruise and Mermaid can be similar. With planning I could probably do all of these without a FP.


----------



## KatieCharlotte

PEC said:


> Correct. Also what time of day that you arrive could change it around. Pooh in the afternoon can often times almost be an "A" for FP but before noon it is not a problem. Jungle Cruise and Mermaid can be similar. With planning I could probably do all of these without a FP.



We'll be there at rope drop, but our family tradition is Dumbo and Speedway first, and then PP (with a second time on PP with a FP in the afternoon).  I'm a little more nervous because we'll be there in April, and I'm used to the old days of collecting six or seven FP/day and not having to decide ahead of time.  And I'm uncertain how FP+ will affect lines at DS's favorite ride, HM.

Fortunately, most of the rides we have fastpassed in the past are low on my kids' priority list this time thanks to motion sickness issues, although I had a nightmare last night that we arrived at MK and everyone was mad because I hadn't booked a FP+ for BTMRR.


----------



## mesaboy2

jina said:


> FYI another thread started a few days ago which says the f! fp+ is no longer reserved seating and the fp+ entry is more like a shorter version of the regular line. I already gave up my f! dining package adr for the fp+ and I'm very disappointed- we probably won't make it to f! on our trip w/ our 4yo as it's not worth the time and stress if we have to go early and fight for seats with everyone else. I am hoping disney is still testing out the f! options and will put the reserved seating back by 11/10 when we were planning to go.





mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.  Yes, I am monitoring the reports of Fantasmic seating and may change my notes on it in the future.  But I'm going to wait a little longer and see what shakes out in the next few weeks first.  I'd drive myself crazy if I kept changing that post to reflect WDW's changing ops.



Okay, I've relented.    Edited the original post to reflect recent changes in Fantasmic operations.  I will keep it an A in the short-term, until it becomes clear this change away from reserved seating is permanent.  I will downgrade it to B if things stay status quo for long.

Also added locations for those FP+ shows that still offer reserved areas.


----------



## Sundancer UK

So would you recommend a F! dining package over the FP+ now?


----------



## mesaboy2

Sundancer UK said:


> So would you recommend a F! dining package over the FP+ now?



Yes, but that's easy for me to say since it's not my money.  

(I personally wouldn't do a dining package, but that's because I've seen the show before and live relatively nearby.  If you're from the UK for instance and presumably don't get the opportunity to go that often, then I would seriously consider a dining package.)

Hope those nasty storms have passed you by, by the way.  And I'm sorry for the poor Jaguars game the other day too.


----------



## Niewoe

Thanks so much for starting this thread and making some very well educated lists.


----------



## mesaboy2

Downgraded Fantasmic to B.  Also added distinction for FP+ only attractions.


----------



## katmg

Parades and reserved seating at fireworks weren't available when I made my FP+ reservations for January. Are they hidden somewhere??


----------



## mesaboy2

katmg said:


> Parades and reserved seating at fireworks weren't available when I made my FP+ reservations for January. Are they hidden somewhere??



A bit early for those to appear for January I think.


----------



## bcrook

On a very heavy crowd night in Magic Kingdom,  most of the wait times dropped significantly during the evening parade leading up to the fireworks.  

Little Mermaid ride was completely empty at 8:00 pm, along with most of fantasyland and adventureland.  

I did have terrible time making my way to the priority seating for wishes.  It was a madhouse in the hub, and 10 different CMs gave me ten different locations to go for the check in. 

Anyway, my point is... I wouldn't waste a fastpass during the evening times a little before and during the parade/fireworks.   After Wishes, wait times soar!!!


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

I saw of a report of someone saying they had *preferred seating *for F! with their FP+ last night. Has anyone else seen that or there that can confirm? I am so hoping they've switched this back!


----------



## bcrook

I can't wait to see how all this works for the week before New Years.


----------



## mom2rtk

bcrook said:


> I can't wait to see how all this works for the week before New Years.


----------



## Eastern

bcrook said:


> I can't wait to see how all this works for the week before New Years.



It's got to be good if you've at least got a FP+, right? I only remember riding Spaceship Earth and maybe Ellen's Energy Adventure on NYE. It was just so packed. I think we waited an hour for SE. (We did not arrive at rope drop)


----------



## mesaboy2

Eastern said:


> It's got to be good if you've at least got a FP+, right? I only remember riding Spaceship Earth and maybe Ellen's Energy Adventure on NYE. It was just so packed. I think we waited an hour for SE. (We did not arrive at rope drop)



Assuming the system can handle the stress of that many people, yes.  But what if you don't have FP+?  Many locals, offsite guests, and AP holders will not.

It will be an interesting week.


----------



## bcrook

mesaboy2 said:


> Assuming the system can handle the stress of that many people, yes.  But what if you don't have FP+?  Many locals, offsite guests, and AP holders will not.
> 
> It will be an interesting week.



We will get a better idea at how fast those fastpasses will be booked up too.  We are in the 60 day window, it will be interesting to see how the availability reports for advanced reservations turn out in the next 45 days.


----------



## wisblue

Obviously, what FP+ reservations someone should choose at the MK depends a lot on the nature and preferences of your group. But, after being at the MK on Wednesday evening and Thursday morning (at opening for AM EMH), I would recommend that someone seriously consider FP+ reservations for the Princess Fairytale Hall meet and greets if you have anyone who really wants to do them.

By 8:30 AM on Thursday, the wait times for both Cinderella and Rapunzel were 15 minutes. By comparison, Thunder Mountain and Splash Mountain were still both walk-ons at 10 AM, an hour after that part of the park opened.

On Wednesday evening, the standby wait for Rapunzel was still 25 minutes at 8 PM (Cinderella was 10 minutes) while the waits for all rides, including the mountains, were under 10 minutes.

Because the princess meetings are slow because the princesses take time to talk with the young guests, the lines seem to build up quickly, like at many of the other character meetings. If you are able to get to the park at opening, I think you can cover a lot more of the popular rides with short waits in the first hour or two (picking up paper FPs if they are still available to FP+ users) and then using the FP+ for the character greetings in the middle of the day when the lines for the popular lines get longer.

IMHO, going right to a character greeting will cause you to use up some valuable early time when you could otherwise do multiple popular rides.

Just something to think about. Because we don't have young children with us these days, FPs for those greetings are not an issue for us.


----------



## mesaboy2

There are certain to be exceptions to the general rules I laid out in the OP.  But until I see many consistent reports of PFH waits near those of the Mountains, for instance, I think B is the right priority for it.


----------



## CanadianPaco

Thanks for starting and maintaining this list!! Great idea!


----------



## HIGHWIND

This list is very helpful!  Thanks!!!


----------



## bcrook

This thread is best on page one.


----------



## mesaboy2

Alright, I'm calling it.  Time of death:  9:59p ET.  Fantasmic is now a C.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

mesaboy2 said:


> Alright, I'm calling it.  Time of death:  9:59p ET.  Fantasmic is now a C.



I assume we have not heard any reports of preferred seating then and the one report I read (not on DISboards) was just someone who got lucky. I never did get him to confirm if it truly was preferred seating. sigh.


----------



## Abbey Family

We will be interested in seeing how the changes to the FastPass system affects our trip.  We have gotten pretty good at having a runner over the years and racking up several FastPasses.  That will all change.


----------



## buzznina

As a mainly non-rope drop family, the FP+ worked great for us. We got on 3 rides that normally in the past we would either get a FP for real late in the day or all FP's were gone. I would not recommend watching wishes from the reserved FP+ area. There really is only one good area to view wishes and that is right by where you enter the reserved area. The rest of the areas has the big Oak treee blocking the lower part of the castle so you only get a good view of the fireworks and not much of the castle changes.


----------



## fabulousfive

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I assume we have not heard any reports of preferred seating then and the one report I read (not on DISboards) was just someone who got lucky. I never did get him to confirm if it truly was preferred seating. sigh.



I'm still hanging on to my FP+. I haven't been able to call it just yet.


----------



## jina

11/10 there was a special viewing area for dining package only. Fortunately I got an ADR a few days before.


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated first post to integrate tiering info.  This is getting complicated.


----------



## rebbyparker

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to integrate tiering info.  This is getting complicated.



But you're doing such an excellent job and we really do appreciate it.  I refer people to your signature all the time.


----------



## WillAustin

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to integrate tiering info.  This is getting complicated.



Nice.  Let me know how well the strategies work.


----------



## ses1230

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to integrate tiering info.  This is getting complicated.



Thanks for maintaining this list, it is very helpful!


----------



## bcrook

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to integrate tiering info.  This is getting complicated.



I like the changes.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

jina said:


> 11/10 there was a special viewing area for dining package only. Fortunately I got an ADR a few days before.



Bah! Not sure what to do. No package ADR,Ove been checking,  and I'd really rather do Boma for breakfast that morning anyway. I kinda got used the the plan I had I guess.


----------



## sweetnjmom

Quick post from WDW ... been here all week and IMO the BEST FP+ was for the MSEP (used tonight). Honestly.  My 4-year-old son would not have been able to wait for an hour or more... it was fabulous walking up at 7:30 (for 7:40 entrace to the area) and getting that front row spot in front of the castle. Priceless.

Other reviews... we wasted FP+ at AK since my DS doesn't go on rides and I used the single rider line for EE.  FP+ for princesses... if you have little ones who love them, do it!  A total waste for Mickey at MK (he didn't talk when we went). And of course a MUST for TSMM.

Oh, and for us, the Disney Junior FP+ sucked. No reserved section.  But at least we got in.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks for the update Mesaboy2.  It is indeed getting more complicated.


----------



## jimmysmom74

Question for you mesa...If you already have FP+ at the tiered parks, will you be able to make changes to the FP+ such as time or experience(assuming availability)?  Or will options be blocked?  TIA, Tina


----------



## mesaboy2

jimmysmom74 said:


> Question for you mesa...If you already have FP+ at the tiered parks, will you be able to make changes to the FP+ such as time or experience(assuming availability)?  Or will options be blocked?  TIA, Tina



I've not run into this myself, so I can't help you here I'm afraid.  Sorry!

Hopefully someone who has done this can chime in.


----------



## GoofEeyore26

jimmysmom74 said:


> Question for you mesa...If you already have FP+ at the tiered parks, will you be able to make changes to the FP+ such as time or experience(assuming availability)?  Or will options be blocked?  TIA, Tina



Just tested this. It looks like changing the time is ok, not sure about experience .


----------



## cmcgospurs

I am seeing lots of recommendations to use FP+ on the MSEP but we aren't getting that option, and never have seen it even since the very first day we could book. We will be there the night of Dec 4, which is a Wednesday. Other parades aren't available either.  Are they only giving FP+ options on certain nights?  This is a not a Mickey Party night.


----------



## bcrook

This is fun read and gives another perspective at easywdw.

Article about Tiers at Disney Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Disneyfn420

Why wasn't Mickey talking? We are going in 2 weeks and really want Mickey to talk to my nephew on his birthday!



sweetnjmom said:


> Quick post from WDW ... been here all week and IMO the BEST FP+ was for the MSEP (used tonight). Honestly.  My 4-year-old son would not have been able to wait for an hour or more... it was fabulous walking up at 7:30 (for 7:40 entrace to the area) and getting that front row spot in front of the castle. Priceless.
> 
> Other reviews... we wasted FP+ at AK since my DS doesn't go on rides and I used the single rider line for EE.  FP+ for princesses... if you have little ones who love them, do it!  A total waste for Mickey at MK (he didn't talk when we went). And of course a MUST for TSMM.
> 
> Oh, and for us, the Disney Junior FP+ sucked. No reserved section.  But at least we got in.


----------



## mesaboy2

Disneyfn420 said:


> Why wasn't Mickey talking? We are going in 2 weeks and really want Mickey to talk to my nephew on his birthday!



Sometimes it's just not possible--he's a very complicated mouse.  Odds are pretty strong he will talk, but it's not a lock.


----------



## briand1023

great list, thanks


----------



## lugnut33

I've been playing around with the Touring Plans website and creating various touring plans when we are there over Thanksgiving.  Interestingly, at no time does it say we should use our FastPass+ on the major attractions at 3 of the 4 parks.  It recommends getting there early and knocking off the headliners right away.  On Thanksgiving day (planned MK in morning) it says we should only use one FP+, and that would be on Haunted Mansion.  Otherwise it's get there early and use FP-.


----------



## buzznina

Disneyfn420 said:


> Why wasn't Mickey talking? We are going in 2 weeks and really want Mickey to talk to my nephew on his birthday!


We have been going for 9 years now and we never heard Mickey or really any non-human characters talk. They pretty much do everything like a mime. I cannot imagine how you would have every person that puts on the Mickey costume to sound like Mickey or Minnie.


----------



## Itinkso

buzznina said:


> We have been going for 9 years now and we never heard Mickey or really any non-human characters talk. They pretty much do everything like a mime. I cannot imagine how you would have every person that puts on the Mickey costume to sound like Mickey or Minnie.



Here is a video of Talking Mickey in Town Square Theater in MK:

http://youtu.be/a_3VHwCH6hc


----------



## sweetnjmom

mesaboy2 said:


> Sometimes it's just not possible--he's a very complicated mouse.  Odds are pretty strong he will talk, but it's not a lock.



The cast member told me that Mickey lost his voice (so code for the system wasn't working, I think).  C'est la vie.  It wasn't the end of the world. Though I now wish I had used the FP+ to meet Cinderella.  DS LOVED meeting Rapunzel two days later.

See! 2nd best FP+ of that day.


----------



## ses1230

buzznina said:


> We have been going for 9 years now and we never heard Mickey or really any non-human characters talk. They pretty much do everything like a mime. I cannot imagine how you would have every person that puts on the Mickey costume to sound like Mickey or Minnie.



Mickey at TST talks. (or is supposed to.)

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2013/...n-conversations-daily-in-town-square-theater/


----------



## Disneyfn420

It's a new feature that just started a few weeks ago. He is talking in Town Square Theater. 



buzznina said:


> We have been going for 9 years now and we never heard Mickey or really any non-human characters talk. They pretty much do everything like a mime. I cannot imagine how you would have every person that puts on the Mickey costume to sound like Mickey or Minnie.


----------



## sweetnjmom

Disneyfn420 said:


> It's a new feature that just started a few weeks ago. He is talking in Town Square Theater.



Except for when I went. LOL


----------



## mariethecat

cmcgospurs said:


> I am seeing lots of recommendations to use FP+ on the MSEP but we aren't getting that option, and never have seen it even since the very first day we could book. We will be there the night of Dec 4, which is a Wednesday. Other parades aren't available either.  Are they only giving FP+ options on certain nights?  This is a not a Mickey Party night.


It isn't available anymore according to the person I called yesterday. It is not on our list for January and I was told FP+ is not being offered anymore. Has anyone else been told that. We really wanted the MSEP.


----------



## disrev

Being here this week Rapunzel and Ariel meet and greet have been the longest waits and great fp+ options. Splash has been a walk on.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

disrev said:


> Being here this week Rapunzel and Ariel meet and greet have been the longest waits and great fp+ options. Splash has been a walk on.



I am doing these with FP+ today. So excited to pass those  lines. Our kids don't really do headliners so there really wasn't anything else with much of a line besides Buzz. And Tink, but sadly no FP+ available for her.


----------



## Robo

mariethecat said:


> It isn't available anymore according to the person I called yesterday. It is not on our list for January and I was told FP+ is not being offered anymore. Has anyone else been told that. We really wanted the MSEP.



MSEP FP+ does not become available until very near the actual date of the show in question.
(Figure the Jan. MSEP FP+ options won't become available until on or about Jan. 1, 2014.)


----------



## cmcgospurs

mariethecat said:


> It isn't available anymore according to the person I called yesterday. It is not on our list for January and I was told FP+ is not being offered anymore. Has anyone else been told that. We really wanted the MSEP.


thanks for the info.


----------



## lugnut33

Robo said:


> MSEP FP+ does not become available until very near the actual date of the show in question.
> (Figure the Jan. MSEP FP+ options won't become available until on or about Jan. 1, 2014.)



The option showed up for our Thanksgiving day trip a couple of weeks ago, but I was unable to take advantage of it because we won't be in the MK at night.  No other days have shown up.


----------



## cmcgospurs

lugnut33 said:


> The option showed up for our Thanksgiving day trip a couple of weeks ago, but I was unable to take advantage of it because we won't be in the MK at night.  No other days have shown up.


it finally just showed up today for our dates in December.


----------



## buzznina

Itinkso said:


> Here is a video of Talking Mickey in Town Square Theater in MK:
> 
> http://youtu.be/a_3VHwCH6hc



Wow that is great! I read that it is still in the testing phase, hopefully they keep it.


----------



## Itinkso

buzznina said:


> Wow that is great! I read that it is still in the testing phase, hopefully they keep it.



Talking Mickey is beyond the testing stage and is scheduled at TST on a daily basis. If all components are working smoothly, there is a high probability of meeting him. Because there is no guarantee of Mickey talking when you visit, there is the chance of meeting classic Mickey.


----------



## buzznina

I watched a few youtubes of him and see that it looks pre-recorded because I saw where some folks asked questions and he nodded and then talked about something else. Still very good. I showed my DD's and they loved seeing Mickey talking


----------



## fabulousfive

cmcgospurs said:


> it finally just showed up today for our dates in December.



It showed up for my date too, but wasn't allowing me to choose it. Any reason why? Is this a tiering issue?


----------



## fabulousfive

cmcgospurs said:


> it finally just showed up today for our dates in December.



It showed up for my date too, but wasn't allowing me to choose it. Any reason why? Is this a tiering issue?


----------



## fabulousfive

fabulousfive said:


> It showed up for my date too, but wasn't allowing me to choose it. Any reason why? Is this a tiering issue?



It only allowed me to choose it on the actual site, not the app.


----------



## disneybliss2

Very helpful thread!


----------



## RaySharpton

I am having an absolutely wonderful time at the Disney Swan Resort.   The weather is beautiful, the room is beautiful, the service is wonderful, the food is wonderful, and all of the staff...every single staff person that I have come in contact with has shown me above excellent service and help at both the Swan and Dolphin Resorts.



Here is the pdf file from my room internet connection at the Swan Resort detailing information about the Fast Pass and maps of the staff location below.



www.swandolphin.com/res_email/fastpass.pdf







.


.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Thanks, Ray, very helpful.

Hope you are having (or had) a great time.


----------



## RaySharpton

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks, Ray, very helpful.
> 
> Hope you are having (or had) a great time.




 I am Dan.   I love my room in 592.   I moved the sofa so that I can see the Dolphin, lake, and causeway while watching Football.

 I am resting my leg today.


----------



## Brer Brett

Thanks Mesa - very helpful list.  

Our 60 day window opens up in two days.  What have folks' experiences been so far at the 60 day open?  Do you have a fairly good selection or can you tell there's been a mad dash for FP+ reservations like ADRs?


----------



## g-dad66

Brer Brett said:


> Thanks Mesa - very helpful list.
> 
> Our 60 day window opens up in two days.  What have folks' experiences been so far at the 60 day open?  Do you have a fairly good selection or can you tell there's been a mad dash for FP+ reservations like ADRs?




I don't think there has been any shortage of available times for all attractions.  However, the parades and fireworks aren't usually entered into the system until much later than 60-days out.


----------



## LiveToTravelNicely

We are going Jan 25 and sixty days was back in november.  I made initial selections on first day avail, but continue to change and add delete without any issues of non-availability.


----------



## courtneydisney

I've had some issues with availability of times for the headliners at Epcot, I wanted to change our Soarin' tume to later 8n the afternoon on 1/28, but there's nothing available.


----------



## Totallytrue

Virtually kissing your feet - thank you!!


----------



## mesaboy2




----------



## bksomody

I was wondering,  if using FP+ on TT can you still customize a car?   I know regular fp you skipped customizing your car.


----------



## mesaboy2

bksomody said:


> I was wondering,  if using FP+ on TT can you still customize a car?   I know regular fp you skipped customizing your car.



FP and FP+ both utilize the same queue, so there shouldn't be any difference in customizing.  The options of customizing for the various queues (standby, FP/FP+, and single-rider) have changed a number of times over the last six months or so.


----------



## GovieMom

I'm making my FP+ selections today (of all days), and didn't see an option for Be Our Guest restaurant.  Am I missing something??


----------



## Robo

GovieMom said:


> I'm making my FP+ selections today (of all days), and didn't see an option for Be Our Guest restaurant.  Am I missing something??



It's not in the *attractions* FP+ selections.

Go Here:  https://beourguestlunch.disney.go.com/


----------



## GovieMom

Thanks, Robo.  I used the link you provided, but it won't accept my resort confirmation number.  It says my name and the number don't match (maybe because a TA booked my trip and it won't recognize the number?).  Anyhow, thanks for the prompt response, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## binkblum

GovieMom said:


> I'm making my FP+ selections today (of all days), and didn't see an option for Be Our Guest restaurant.  Am I missing something??



You have to go to this website for BOG lunch,https://beourguestlunch.disney.go.com.

Good luck!


----------



## gometros

Robo said:
			
		

> It's not in the attractions FP+ selections.
> 
> Go Here:  https://beourguestlunch.disney.go.com/



I was told that is not official. We used it for our September trip and when we showed up for lunch, we were not on any list. A manager was kind enough to Straighten it out for us, but he informed me that this was not an official site and you could only get them through invitation only.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DISBoards


----------



## kristainohio

It is official...we used it this week and were on the list. You do have to be "invited" or at least selected because I could book it and my mom could not under her res. they let my mom go with us at our FP time.


----------



## gometros

kristainohio said:
			
		

> It is official...we used it this week and were on the list. You do have to be "invited" or at least selected because I could book it and my mom could not under her res. they let my mom go with us at our FP time.



I should have been clearer. Not anybody can go to that link and use it. You have to be invited.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DISBoards


----------



## AliceandAriel

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> B - Meet Cinderella and a Princess Friend at Princess Fairytale Hall
> B - Meet Rapunzel and a Princess Friend at Princess Fairytale Hall



Personal perspective only, but I'd seriously consider upping these both to A categories. Our recent visit saw waits only as low as 45-55 minutes, and as high as 75+ minutes. Absolutely insane waits for a few photos.


----------



## mesaboy2

AliceandAriel said:


> Personal perspective only, but I'd seriously consider upping these both to A categories. Our recent visit saw waits only as low as 45-55 minutes, and as high as 75+ minutes. Absolutely insane waits for a few photos.



What dates may I ask?  And also, did you happen to notice the waits at the Mountains at the same time you saw these long ones for the princess M&Gs?


----------



## briand1023

If anyone is interested, let me know or I will cancel at 12:00 EST today


----------



## tinkerbell615

Okay everyone, I usually pick up on things like this pretty quickly, but I am still a little confused. Can you schedule your FP+ and then also get regular FPs when you arrive at the park if they are available? I am trying to understand as much as possible, so I can relay the info to my family for our visit this coming summer.

Thanks!


----------



## Robo

tinkerbell615 said:


> Okay everyone, I usually pick up on things like this pretty quickly, but I am still a little confused.
> 
> 1- Can you schedule your FP+ and then also get regular FPs when you arrive at the park if they are available?
> 
> I am trying to understand as much as possible,
> 
> 2- so I can relay the info to my family for our visit this coming summer.
> 
> Thanks!



1- As of today, that is possible for some guests but not others.
(I could go on, but by the time I finished typing it up, Disney will likely
have changed things again.)  

2- Nobody knows what will be happening this summer.
I'd say less than 50-50 of being able to get "regular" FP by this summer.


----------



## tinkerbell615

Robo said:


> 1- As of today, that is possible for some guests but not others.
> (I could go on, but by the time I finished typing it up, Disney will likely
> have changed things again.)
> 
> 2- Nobody knows what will be happening this summer.
> I'd say less than 50-50 of being able to get "regular" FP by this summer.



Thanks for the super quick response! I guess I will keep watching and reading everyone's posts.


----------



## Bonacker

For what it's worth, and I could certainly be proven wrong, but many people on here report that the Be Our Guest FastPass+ lunch-reservation thing is working for them without an invitation. Have you checked out the December and January 2014 threads devoted to this topic? A few dozen testimonials indicate that it's usually fine to use that web link without an invitation.  I wasn't invited, but I've made a FastPass+ reservation for late January, with preselected meals; the consensus says you can just print out the screen showing the confirmation, bring that with you --- and it does seem to be working in general, for the general public...


----------



## skater

The amount of time I am investing in trying to understand all of this is crazy!  And this is with a great base of "Disney knowledge."  How in the world does the average guest understand any of this .  My AP is linked to my friend's MDE since we took a Fall trip together.  Now I'm trying to plan a Feb. trip with my sister.  Talked to someone at Disney who tried to explain what I needed to do - and I still don't get it!  I think its a problem that its this difficult.


----------



## crostorfer

What is the point, or advantage, or using your FP+ for Wishes or Illuminations? Is there some advantage to it, other than maybe feeling special that you are standing behind a rope? That seems like a huge waste of a FP, unless there is something I'm missing there.

Similar with Fantasmic, I don't see a point unless the special viewing area is in the center aisle. I never sit anywhere except for the back 2 rows, near the exit, anyway because trying to leave the park after Fantasmic, let alone the theatre area, is a custard fudge of epic proportions.


----------



## mesaboy2

crostorfer said:


> What is the point, or advantage, or using your FP+ for Wishes or Illuminations? Is there some advantage to it, other than maybe feeling special that you are standing behind a rope? That seems like a huge waste of a FP, unless there is something I'm missing there.
> 
> Similar with Fantasmic, I don't see a point unless the special viewing area is in the center aisle. I never sit anywhere except for the back 2 rows, near the exit, anyway because trying to leave the park after Fantasmic, let alone the theatre area, is a custard fudge of epic proportions.



Agreed, I think I have them all as Cs.  For Wishes and Illuminations, it just isn't that hard to get a good spot only 15 minutes before the show.  Fantasmic was an A until they removed the reserved seating area, then it became virtually worthless.


----------



## souris

crostorfer said:


> What is the point, or advantage, or using your FP+ for Wishes or Illuminations? Is there some advantage to it, other than maybe feeling special that you are standing behind a rope? That seems like a huge waste of a FP, unless there is something I'm missing there.



Last trip we were travelling with a toddler and a baby.  FP+ for Wishes allowed us to sit down on the grass, have a snack while letting the little ones stretch out and move around a bit.  I think it is very valuable for families with small children.  There is no way my squirmy toddler would have stayed in a stroller or our arms for the duration of the fireworks.


----------



## matt1979

Is rating Meeting Mickey at Town Square Theater rated 'C' because it just doesn't draw the large crowds that the princesses do? I would rather save the FP+ for something else...but what kind of wait can we expect midday or early afternoon? It's a top priority for my wife, so I don't wanna cancel the FP+ only to find a long wait. 

As for Star Tours...how quickly does the wait build? We're planning TSM when the park opens at 9...is it reasonable to expect we could get both TSM and Star Tours knocked off before 10:45? If we can...I might change my morning Star Tours FP+ for the afternoon so the kids can ride a second time without much wait if they enjoy it.

We're going 1/30-2/2 FYI.


----------



## mesaboy2

matt1979 said:


> *Is rating Meeting Mickey at Town Square Theater rated 'C' because it just doesn't draw the large crowds that the princesses do?* I would rather save the FP+ for something else...but what kind of wait can we expect midday or early afternoon? It's a top priority for my wife, so I don't wanna cancel the FP+ only to find a long wait.
> 
> As for Star Tours...how quickly does the wait build? We're planning TSM when the park opens at 9...is it reasonable to expect we could get both TSM and Star Tours knocked off before 10:45? If we can...I might change my morning Star Tours FP+ for the afternoon so the kids can ride a second time without much wait if they enjoy it.
> 
> We're going 1/30-2/2 FYI.



Funny you ask this--I just now promoted Mickey to a B due to his newly-talking nature.  Since he started talking, lines have gotten longer and I think he could use the promotion.  Star Tours is rarely a long wait, due to it's large capacity.  I wouldn't expect to wait more than 30 minutes or so for either on your dates without an FP, but your mileage may vary.  (But yes, you should have no trouble doing TSM and ST before 10:45a as long as you arrive early for TSM.)  Afternoon FP selections almost always make more sense than morning ones.

Also modified the original list to remove the MK afternoon parade Celebrate a Dream Come True--last show is tomorrow.


----------



## Kate and Family

WOW!  Thanks so much mesaboy2.  This is an awesome list.  Much appreciated.


----------



## bcrook

souris said:


> Last trip we were travelling with a toddler and a baby.  FP+ for Wishes allowed us to sit down on the grass, have a snack while letting the little ones stretch out and move around a bit.  I think it is very valuable for families with small children.  There is no way my squirmy toddler would have stayed in a stroller or our arms for the duration of the fireworks.



I was very comfortable in that spot watching Wishes too.   If I only get three FP+ in the future, I will have to give that luxury up.  I am thinking I will be online at the 60 day mark to grab the seven dwarf mine train ride and grabbing a Peter Pan and Splash.  If tiers show up, I could be nudged that way.  

But with a toddler the dynamics change.  I don't even know what they can ride.  

If the littles can ride rides, I don't know if I could handle a rope drop with a toddler and then stick around for close, so those evening ride passes would be important.  

My kids are grown...no grand kids yet.


----------



## jennynyholm

I'm not seeing Wishes as one of my fast pass options on the app ...


----------



## mesaboy2

jennynyholm said:


> I'm not seeing Wishes as one of my fast pass options on the app ...



Wishes (and MSEP) show up later, as mentioned in the OP.  What date are you researching?


----------



## jennynyholm

mesaboy2 said:


> Wishes (and MSEP) show up later, as mentioned in the OP.  What date are you researching?



February 6th. Sorry I tried to look through the past pages but I must have missed this.


----------



## mesaboy2

jennynyholm said:


> February 6th. Sorry I tried to look through the past pages but I must have missed this.



No worries, that's a fairly recent edit to the original post.  Yeah, you'll need to keep checking back in the coming days and weeks before Wishes should show up.


----------



## jennynyholm

mesaboy2 said:


> No worries, that's a fairly recent edit to the original post.  Yeah, you'll need to keep checking back in the coming days and weeks before Wishes should show up.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

bcrook said:


> I was very comfortable in that spot watching Wishes too.   If I only get three FP+ in the future, I will have to give that luxury up.  I am thinking I will be online at the 60 day mark to grab the seven dwarf mine train ride and grabbing a Peter Pan and Splash.  If tiers show up, I could be nudged that way.
> 
> But with a toddler the dynamics change.  I don't even know what they can ride.
> 
> If the littles can ride rides, I don't know if I could handle a rope drop with a toddler and then stick around for close, so those evening ride passes would be important.
> 
> My kids are grown...no grand kids yet.



We went with small grandchildren this Summer, and it def does change your touring style 

We went for RD but by mid-afternoon, with heat and rain everyone was ready to call it a day most days.  My plan was to leave after lunch for a swim and nap and then come back later, but it didn't work out that way.  

In looking at the new FP+ plans, with littles I would hit RD but schedule a couple of mid-morning to mid-day rides, and then see what happened after that.  The thing that bothers me most about this is the unpredictability of the rain, or should I say it's predictable that it will rain hard every afternoon in the Summer -  and the unpredictability of the moods of toddlers.  It will be really difficult for families with littles to plan around these two big road bumps.


----------



## gometros

mesaboy2 said:


> Wishes (and MSEP) show up later, as mentioned in the OP.  What date are you researching?



How much before your travel date do they typically show up? I'm traveling in 17 days and was looking for MSEP and still don't see it.


----------



## Cobern

gometros said:


> How much before your travel date do they typically show up? I'm traveling in 17 days and was looking for MSEP and still don't see it.



It should be there. Check the date though because it is not offed every night. I know I have it for the 25 of January but I had to delete all my fp+ to get it figured out, but I was extremely preoccupied due to children running around me


----------



## gometros

Cobern said:


> It should be there. Check the date though because it is not offed every night. I know I have it for the 25 of January but I had to delete all my fp+ to get it figured out, but I was extremely preoccupied due to children running around me



Thanks. I just found that out. You had to replace the whole day's itinerary. Of course, wouldn't you know it, the day we wanted, it's doesn't seem to be running (the 24th). Can't do it the 25th, since we have to get over to EPCOT for ADRs at Chefs de France. Don't feel like changing now.


----------



## Delaney21

I have a room-only reservation Pop, so I have the option to get the FP+, but I'm thinking about switching to the wyndham bonnet creek. If i cancel my hotel reservation, but I've already picked my FPs and linked my tickets, will my bracelet no longer work. I'm thinking Yes, but I wanted to verify. I just don't want to go through the FP+ selections and then have it be for nothing, but I don't want to wait to pick either in case I keep Pop.


----------



## shefrn1

saw the posts about FP+ and BOG.....are there characters at BOG or is it just a place to eat??

TIA


----------



## fabulousfive

shefrn1 said:


> saw the posts about FP+ and BOG.....are there characters at BOG or is it just a place to eat??
> 
> TIA



At lunch there are no characters. At dinner you can see the beast in the study.


----------



## shefrn1

Ty


----------



## wed100105

This will be our fifth trip since 2011, and I have to say that this system is really driving me nuts. DH doesn't want to wear a wrist band and we have been utilizing many FP each day while park hopping. We are going March 22-29.

I have a couple of questions...

1. We are staying at BLT and using military tickets, DH's base doesn't sell the vouchers; we will have to buy them at WDW the day we arrive. Does that mean that I will select our FP+ the night we arrive? 

2. Will there be an option to just use the old system?


----------



## Robo

wed100105 said:


> This will be our fifth trip since 2011, and I have to say that this system is really driving me nuts. DH doesn't want to wear a wrist band and we have been utilizing many FP each day while park hopping. We are going March 22-29.
> 
> I have a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. We are staying at BLT and using military tickets, DH's base doesn't sell the vouchers; we will have to buy them at WDW the day we arrive. Does that mean that I will select our FP+ the night we arrive?
> 
> 2. Will there be an option to just use the old system?



1. Maybe. (Likely.)

2. Unlikely. (Very unlikely.)


----------



## jrsharp21

Booked our FP+ today for our March trip. In my opinion the tiering at Epcot is garbage. I understand Test Track and Soarin in the first level, but Maelstrom? After Test Track and Soarin, I really don't see any other rides that I really had to have a FP past for. I just chose filler for the other two FP+ at Epcot. I won't mind if we don't use those last two FP+.


----------



## Kate and Family

Last time I was there, the FP for Mickey Mouse at Town Square , was not tied to other FP.  

Is this no longer the case?


----------



## mom2rtk

Kate and Family said:


> Last time I was there, the FP for Mickey Mouse at Town Square , was not tied to other FP.
> 
> Is this no longer the case?



It won't be when the FP machines are all covered starting Tuesday.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kate and Family said:


> Last time I was there, the FP for Mickey Mouse at Town Square , was not tied to other FP.  Is this no longer the case?



Still the case.



mom2rtk said:


> It won't be when the FP machines are all covered starting Tuesday.



Until Tuesday.


----------



## Mad Hattered

I've also read on another site that construction walls will be up around Buzz Lightyear's FP- machines in order to take them out permanently.  I say that qualifies this as being past the "test" stage.


----------



## JosieMouse

Thanks to OP for the list and to the vets for your post. This will help me out a lot. Could we get this as a sticky please?


----------



## tmfranlk

Just a head's up that for mid-March (spring break time) I'm getting Voyage of the Little Mermaid as an option.


----------



## mesaboy2

tmfranlk said:


> Just a head's up that for mid-March (spring break time) I'm getting Voyage of the Little Mermaid as an option.



Thanks!  I've edited the OP.


----------



## eeyoreland

Okay, have a question and will admit I did not read all 19 pages. I'm sorry, but hopefully someone is willing to help. We have been to WDW many times. There are many rides we skip (no young children) and many rides we ride several times utilizing rope drop and FP. I'm at a loss as to where to start with my FP+ selections. Do I simply accept the fact that we will not be able to ride those rides several times? Schedule our top three in each park and wing it with the rest? We would still get there at RD, but do I use that time to ride the less popular rides or still rush to the popular rides, ride what we can, and then use FP+ later in the day to ride some again? Hopefully I'm making sense. For whatever it's worth it's DH and I, and we will be there the last week of February. If there is one, feel free to point me to the thread or post.


----------



## steves1019

eeyoreland said:


> Okay, have a question and will admit I did not read all 19 pages. I'm sorry, but hopefully someone is willing to help. We have been to WDW many times. There are many rides we skip (no young children) and many rides we ride several times utilizing rope drop and FP. I'm at a loss as to where to start with my FP+ selections. Do I simply accept the fact that we will not be able to ride those rides several times? Schedule our top three in each park and wing it with the rest? We would still get there at RD, but do I use that time to ride the less popular rides or still rush to the popular rides, ride what we can, and then use FP+ later in the day to ride some again? Hopefully I'm making sense. For whatever it's worth it's DH and I, and we will be there the last week of February. If there is one, feel free to point me to the thread or post.


Me and the wife just returned from a kid free trip. We did something similar though with doing the run we didn't do rope drop, I needed the sleep. We FP what we absolutely wanted to do, that was worth FP, ie no People mover, lol  we set all our FP for the afternoon. Did what had the least waits in the AM. Then hit our FPs, then did what we could before we left. It actually worked out well and this was the most crowded it was for us since we started coming as adults in 2008. It was nice not spending all that extra energy traversing for more FPs. I wish we could get more than 3, but this system definitely saved me a lot of "extra" walking and energy. You should still have some sort of plan to start with I think but adjust based on wait times and proximity.


----------



## Coach81

Nice job!


----------



## nan1217

This list of FP+ kiosk locations at Animal Kingdom seems to vary. There are 5 listed by the OP (and on many websites) but sometimes there are 7, like in this hand out.

http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab118/Sheppardlisa1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps73ce882b.jpg

Any sense for what it will be on a permanent basis?


----------



## mesaboy2

nan1217 said:


> This list of FP+ kiosk locations at Animal Kingdom seems to vary. There are 5 listed by the OP (and on many websites) but sometimes there are 7, like in this hand out.
> 
> http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab118/Sheppardlisa1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps73ce882b.jpg
> 
> *Any sense for what it will be on a permanent basis?*



No, not from me anyway.  I would expect the number of kiosk locations to increase over time as demand grows.


----------



## AliceandAriel

mesaboy2 said:


> What dates may I ask?  And also, did you happen to notice the waits at the Mountains at the same time you saw these long ones for the princess M&Gs?



October 27- November 1st. Unfortunately, I didn't catch the times on the Mountains- I think we saw a wait on Space Mountain that was a little up there, but it wasn't more than 40 minutes, either. I'm not 100% sure on it, though.


----------



## bcrook

Excellent additions on the first post!


----------



## SRUAlmn

What will be interesting to see is if the priorities change at all now that the old FP system is gone.  For example, we planned on hitting Little Mermaid, Pooh, and Peter Pan in the early morning when the lines are short and then using our FP+s later in the day, however, now that the old FP system is gone, will those rides still have short lines in the morning, or will our assumptions about which SB lines aren't bad not hold true anymore?  Another example, we LOVE spaceship earth and even when we go (during the busy summer months) it's almost always a walk on.  Now, with it being offered as a FP+ option, will that change?  Should we not rely on the assumption that we don't need to worry about getting a FP because it will be a walk on?


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> What will be interesting to see is if the priorities change at all now that the old FP system is gone.  For example, we planned on hitting Little Mermaid, Pooh, and Peter Pan in the early morning when the lines are short and then using our FP+s later in the day, however, now that the old FP system is gone, will those rides still have short lines in the morning, or will our assumptions about which SB lines aren't bad not hold true anymore?  Another example, we LOVE spaceship earth and even when we go (during the busy summer months) it's almost always a walk on.  Now, with it being offered as a FP+ option, will that change?  Should we not rely on the assumption that we don't need to worry about getting a FP because it will be a walk on?



I think the biggest factors that determine a ride's average wait is demand and capacity.  FP/FP+ can only affect demand, and I don't think--no matter how hard Disney tries--that offering FP+ for IaSW is going to increase demand for it.  Sooooo, I don't think much will change.  Time will tell!


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> I think the biggest factors that determine a ride's average wait is demand and capacity.  FP/FP+ can only affect demand, and I don't think--no matter how hard Disney tries--that offering FP+ for IaSW is going to increase demand for it.  Sooooo, I don't think much will change.  Time will tell!



That's my thought/hope too!  Luckily, we don't have to make our FP+ ressies until May, so there's plenty of time throughout the next few months with just the new system in effect to see how things go


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Thanks for this thread, Mesaboy! I have very happily been away from FP+ threads (and the DIS in general) for a while, and this thread helped me catch up on a couple of details that I wasn't aware of.  Thanks!!


----------



## bcrook

SRUAlmn said:


> What will be interesting to see is if the priorities change at all now that the old FP system is gone.  For example, we planned on hitting Little Mermaid, Pooh, and Peter Pan in the early morning when the lines are short and then using our FP+s later in the day, however, now that the old FP system is gone, will those rides still have short lines in the morning, or will our assumptions about which SB lines aren't bad not hold true anymore?  Another example, we LOVE spaceship earth and even when we go (during the busy summer months) it's almost always a walk on.  Now, with it being offered as a FP+ option, will that change?  Should we not rely on the assumption that we don't need to worry about getting a FP because it will be a walk on?



Time of day will still be a factor for things like Spaceship Earth and Little Mermaid.  I really don't think those rides will ever book up all their FP slots.  I often see Spaceship Earth with a 30 minute wait at 1:00, but then on the same day - walk on at 5:30.  

BUT, will scheduled FP+ for rides like Peter Pan and Little Mermaid change the dynamics first thing in the morning?  I am curious to see how that dynamic plays out.


----------



## mesaboy2

Bumping for awareness.  Updated OP to remove references to legacy FP, various cosmetic changes and cleanup.


----------



## bluecastle

Thank you mesaboy for such a helpful thread and for keeping it updated. I apologize if this has already been answered, but I have a question about the 60 day window. Can you make your FP+ reservations for your entire stay on that date or do you have to reserve them for each day on its own 60 day date?
Hope that made sense. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

bluecastle said:


> Thank you mesaboy for such a helpful thread and for keeping it updated. I apologize if this has already been answered, but I have a question about the 60 day window. Can you make your FP+ reservations for your entire stay on that date or do you have to reserve them for each day on its own 60 day date? Hope that made sense. Thanks!



I believe you can make FP reservations for your entire trip, or maybe the first 7 days of it, as soon as the first day of your trip is 60 days out.  Others know the answer to this better than me.


----------



## supergoofy

Let me see if I have this.

In MK I can book Space, Splash and BTMR for 1 day as there is no tiers. I could also do the same at AK.

Now at HS I could do Toy Story Mania, TOT and Mermaid?



Also I am offsite so I will need to do this in the parks. Can I pick my hours to do these rides? Or are they done based on relative time like say you have to pick one pre lunch, lunch and after lunch.


----------



## mesaboy2

supergoofy said:


> Let me see if I have this.
> 
> In MK I can book Space, Splash and BTMR for 1 day as there is no tiers. I could also do the same at AK.
> 
> Now at HS I could do Toy Story Mania, TOT and Mermaid?
> 
> Also I am offsite so I will need to do this in the parks. Can I pick my hours to do these rides? Or are they done based on relative time like say you have to pick one pre lunch, lunch and after lunch.



You can do those combos of rides, assuming they are available when you select them.  I do not know how the FP+ system determines the return windows for each ride, but there are definitely others around here who understand that aspect better than I.


----------



## wendy3

Just popping in to say Thank You for this thread! and for keeping it updated for the last 7 months (dang!)


----------



## mesaboy2

wendy3 said:


> Just popping in to say Thank You for this thread! and for keeping it updated for the last 7 months (dang!)



I am (or should be) committed.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> I am (or should be) committed.



4 out of 5 DISers surveyed would agree.
















OK..... kidding.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> 4 out of 5 DISers surveyed would agree.
> 
> 
> OK..... kidding.



Nah, I believe that.


----------



## nicki.momof3

Interesting


----------



## Steve BWV'99

Thank you mesaboy for putting this together, this will help with our trip planning in June!


----------



## James65

Thanks mesaboy2 for all of this great info!

Is it possible to know the show times at Hollywood Studios for early March? I want to make sure I dont schedule my FP times during Lights, Motor, Action! (and dont think I need to use one of my FPs for that show).


----------



## mesaboy2

James65 said:


> Thanks mesaboy2 for all of this great info!
> 
> Is it possible to know the show times at Hollywood Studios for early March? I want to make sure I don&#146;t schedule my FP times during Lights, Motor, Action! (and don&#146;t think I need to use one of my FPs for that show).



Probably not this early.  You can get a general idea from http://wdwent.com/st/st.htm, which gives you exact times for all shows for the current week.


----------



## g-dad66

mesaboy2 said:


> Probably not this early.  You can get a general idea from http://wdwent.com/st/st.htm, which gives you exact times for all shows for the current week.





And Lights Motors Action has one of the most consistent show time schedules:  (first show at 1:30, 1:20, or 1:10, and second show at 4:10, 4:20, or 4:30; on peak-peak days there may also be a third show in the morning).


----------



## James65

Thanks for the info mesaboy2 and g-dad66. This will definitely help me out.


----------



## bluecastle

Again, I apologize if this info is in this thread somewhere, but I was wondering if the FP+ times are like the legacy FP ones, for an hour. Does the MB reader reject you if you are early or late? Can you get overlapping times? I was thinking that Soarin, for ex., is such a short ride and if you got a time like 5-6 pm, would you be unable to get Turtle Talk with Crush for 5:30-6:30? Now that I am starting to plan, more questions keep popping into my head! Thanks for your help.


----------



## PixiePrincesses

If you need to do rider swap for, say Space Mountain, does everyone who's riding need fp+ scheduled or just the 1st group of riders? I can't find a straight answer anywhere and would hate to only schedule half my group for any fp+ where we're using rider swap if we all need to have it scheduled... Does that make sense?


----------



## mesaboy2

bluecastle said:


> Again, I apologize if this info is in this thread somewhere, but I was wondering if the FP+ times are like the legacy FP ones, for an hour. Does the MB reader reject you if you are early or late? Can you get overlapping times? I was thinking that Soarin, for ex., is such a short ride and if you got a time like 5-6 pm, would you be unable to get Turtle Talk with Crush for 5:30-6:30? Now that I am starting to plan, more questions keep popping into my head! Thanks for your help.



They are an hour long, and will not allow you to overlap them.  The grace period is up to 5 minutes early and up to 15 minutes late, but I would avoid relying on the GP if at all possible.



PixiePrincesses said:


> If you need to do rider swap for, say Space Mountain, does everyone who's riding need fp+ scheduled or just the 1st group of riders? I can't find a straight answer anywhere and would hate to only schedule half my group for any fp+ where we're using rider swap if we all need to have it scheduled... Does that make sense?



I'm sorry I don't know, my only understanding is that rider swap works the same way with FP+ as it did with FP.


----------



## mesaboy2

Added many of the current and basic operational aspects of FP+ to first post.


----------



## Cfam5

I am going in April, so my Fastpass+ window begins next week.  I have had three different answers from Disney on the phone this week.  Does it start at midnight or 6:00 the next morning?  

Thanks & sorry if this has already been addressed. I looked back and didn't see it.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cfam5 said:


> I am going in April, so my Fastpass+ window begins next week.  I have had three different answers from Disney on the phone this week.  Does it start at midnight or 6:00 the next morning?
> 
> Thanks & sorry if this has already been addressed. I looked back and didn't see it.



I've read on other threads that it begins at midnight, presumably ET.  That said, I don't think there's much risk of TSM or Soarin' running out of FPs within hours (or even days) of the time they become available.


----------



## Best Aunt

Cfam5 said:


> I am going in April, so my Fastpass+ window begins next week.  I have had three different answers from Disney on the phone this week.  Does it start at midnight or 6:00 the next morning?
> 
> Thanks & sorry if this has already been addressed. I looked back and didn't see it.



Definitely earlier than 6:00 am, because I got on at 5:35 am (Disney World time).

Don't know about midnight because I was still asleep!


----------



## Best Aunt

bluecastle said:


> Thank you mesaboy for such a helpful thread and for keeping it updated. I apologize if this has already been answered, but I have a question about the 60 day window. Can you make your FP+ reservations for your entire stay on that date or do you have to reserve them for each day on its own 60 day date?
> Hope that made sense. Thanks!



At the 60 day point for my arrival day, I was able to make FP + reservations for each day of my trip.  But my trip is only 5 days long.  If I were staying for 2 weeks, for example,  don't know if I could have made FP+ for all 2 weeks at the 60 day point for my arrival day.


----------



## Disfamplan

Not sure if this should be a resort post or here, but does Shades of Green qualify for the wristbands for FP+? I know they get extra magic hours.


----------



## mesaboy2

Disfamplan said:


> Not sure if this should be a resort post or here, but *does Shades of Green qualify for the wristbands* for FP+? I know they get extra magic hours.



Not yet, unknown when they will.


----------



## nan1217

Disfamplan said:


> Not sure if this should be a resort post or here, but does Shades of Green qualify for the wristbands for FP+? I know they get extra magic hours.



I believe that people using the Military Salute tickets and staying at an on-site resort have no issues getting MagicBands and being able to book FP+ ahead of time but it seems Shades of Green is still being treated as an off-site resort. 

Here's info on that topic from the Military Disney Tips site - http://www.militarydisneytips.com/blog/walt-disney-world/disney-fast-pass-plus-magic-bands-and-military-tickets/


----------



## Disco Stu

Will an offsite AP holder book be able to book advance FP+ for everyone in their Disney experience group if the others in the group are offsite 7 day guests?


----------



## mesaboy2

Disco Stu said:


> Will an offsite AP holder book be able to book advance FP+ for everyone in their Disney experience group if the others in the group are offsite 7 day guests?



I do not believe so, at least not at the moment.


----------



## Disco Stu

mesaboy2 said:


> I do not believe so, at least not at the moment.



Ok, thanks. We'll be there the second week of March and feel like we have no idea what we're doing this time.

Well, actually that's probably just me... everyone else assumes I have it under control. 

Is it safe to assume only one person has to be at the kiosk for FP+? And won't need everyone's tickets like we did with the old system?


----------



## mesaboy2

Disco Stu said:


> Ok, thanks. We'll be there the second week of March and feel like we have no idea what we're doing this time.
> 
> Well, actually that's probably just me... everyone else assumes I have it under control.
> 
> 1.  Is it safe to assume only one person has to be at the kiosk for FP+?
> 
> 2.  And won't need everyone's tickets like we did with the old system?



1.  Yes.

2.  I don't know.  I don't think an offsite guest's MDE profile is much help at a kiosk, so you may still need everyone's tickets to schedule FP+.  Hopefully someone will be along to answer this for you.


----------



## BrittyRo

Was Maelstrom always tiered with TT and Soarin?!


----------



## steves1019

BrittyRo said:


> Was Maelstrom always tiered with TT and Soarin?!


Since tie ring was started, yes


----------



## BrittyRo

steves1019 said:


> Since tie ring was started, yes



Oh man that stinks! Thank you!! I was trying to book my FP+ and I was like WHAT?!


----------



## rt2dz

> Originally Posted by bluecastle
> Thank you mesaboy for such a helpful thread and for keeping it updated. I apologize if this has already been answered, but I have a question about the 60 day window. Can you make your FP+ reservations for your entire stay on that date or do you have to reserve them for each day on its own 60 day date?
> Hope that made sense. Thanks!






Best Aunt said:


> At the 60 day point for my arrival day, I was able to make FP + reservations for each day of my trip.  But my trip is only 5 days long.  If I were staying for 2 weeks, for example,  don't know if I could have made FP+ for all 2 weeks at the 60 day point for my arrival day.



Guests staying onsite will be able to make their FP+ reservations 60 +10 days in advance of check-in, but only for the amount of days on their ticket. For example, we were there 7 days, 6 at the parks, but we only had 5 day tickets we were upgrading. At 60 days at check-in, I was able to make any 5 days of FP+ reservations for my trip and the remaining days of our trip after I did the upgrade. 

Those with APs for the "testing" going on now, are limited to 7 days of FP+ reservations at a time. I'm not sure about those that have bands from previous resort stays (haven't tried it), but I'm assuming it's also a 7 day limit. Not sure if it is extended if staying onsite.


----------



## sdkuhn77

Cfam5 said:


> I am going in April, so my Fastpass+ window begins next week.  I have had three different answers from Disney on the phone this week.  Does it start at midnight or 6:00 the next morning?
> 
> Thanks & sorry if this has already been addressed. I looked back and didn't see it.



I was able to log on last night at midnight to select mine.  Of course I fell asleep at 11:30 and woke up at 2 am realizing I could go online.  I had no problem getting whatever I wanted and when I wanted it.  I am very pleased with my times and only had to change one dinner to a lunch to make the flow of walking through Epcot make sense with two small kids.  

So if I was able to get my rides at 2 am, I am sure you can get them at midnight.  Good Luck!


----------



## kbuck

sdkuhn77 said:


> I was able to log on last night at midnight to select mine.  Of course I fell asleep at 11:30 and woke up at 2 am realizing I could go online.  I had no problem getting whatever I wanted and when I wanted it.  I am very pleased with my times and only had to change one dinner to a lunch to make the flow of walking through Epcot make sense with two small kids.  So if I was able to get my rides at 2 am, I am sure you can get them at midnight.  Good Luck!



How does fp times work around ADRs?  Are you blocked from getting them so many hours prior to and following ADRs?


----------



## sdkuhn77

kbuck said:


> How does fp times work around ADRs?  Are you blocked from getting them so many hours prior to and following ADRs?



You aren't blocked, it just says something along the lines of "time overlap".   My suggested fast passes were an hour apart from each other leading up to my restaurant reservation.  Then after the meal I had an hour and half before the first fp selection after a reservation time.  Hope that helps! You pick the options they provide and then can individually change fast pass times.  It was pretty straight forward and not as bad as I have read on previous posts.


----------



## kbuck

sdkuhn77 said:


> You aren't blocked, it just says something along the lines of "time overlap".   My suggested fast passes were an hour apart from each other leading up to my restaurant reservation.  Then after the meal I had an hour and half before the first fp selection after a reservation time.  Hope that helps! You pick the options they provide and then can individually change fast pass times.  It was pretty straight forward and not as bad as I have read on previous posts.



Thank you so much!  In ten days I can make my selections.


----------



## andyman8

Looks like I've got some competition.


----------



## bluecastle

I just want to thank mesaboy and everyone who has contributed to this thread. Both the questions and the answers have been very helpful. Most of all, I really appreciate the lack of personal debating on the pros and cons of the new system that I have seen in other threads. It doesn't matter whether we like the change or not, what matters is learning how to plan in a new way based on peoples' experiences and knowledge. Mesaboy, I hope you will keep this thread going. It is the only one on this subject that I have subscribed to and I am looking forward to learning more as my FP+ time gets closer. I will happily share my experiences with all of this, once I have some!


----------



## bluecastle

andyman8 said:


> Looks like I've got some competition.



Now I have 2 subscriptions on this topic.  Thanks for posting here so I could find your thread.  ( old and new)  Since my ADR date is coming up soon, I am especially interested in the discussion about ADRs blocking out FP+ times. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

andyman8 said:


> Looks like I've got some competition.



Eh, I just realized I didn't put anything about the very basics of the system (3 FP max, one park, you know the rest) into a short list of bullets.  Then I changed the title to reflect it.  Like Ginger and Maryann, there's room for both in my world.  



bluecastle said:


> I just want to thank mesaboy and everyone who has contributed to this thread. Both the questions and the answers have been very helpful. Most of all, I really appreciate the lack of personal debating on the pros and cons of the new system that I have seen in other threads. It doesn't matter whether we like the change or not, what matters is learning how to plan in a new way based on peoples' experiences and knowledge. Mesaboy, *I hope you will keep this thread going.* It is the only one on this subject that I have subscribed to and I am looking forward to learning more as my FP+ time gets closer. I will happily share my experiences with all of this, once I have some!



You're welcome, i certainly intend to keep this up to date as the situation warrants.


----------



## SRUAlmn

So what are the current tiered groupings for DHS and EPCOT? I saw in the first post where it mentions tiering but I didn't see it listed which rides were in which tiers and how many FP+ you can select from each tier. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> So what are the current tiered groupings for DHS and EPCOT? I saw in the first post where it mentions tiering but I didn't see it listed which rides were in which tiers and how many FP+ you can select from each tier. Thanks!



See the section on tiering in the first post.  Hint, it has to do with *bolding*.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> See the section on tiering in the first post.  Hint, it has to do with bolding.



Thank you! I saw the tiering section but I didn't crack the secret code  So the bolded rides are the ones you can only get one of per day? Thanks again!!


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> Thank you! I saw the tiering section but I didn't crack the secret code  *So the bolded rides are the ones you can only get one of per day?* Thanks again!!



Yes.

I have them together like that because I didn't want to split the list into the two tiers.  (The list predates the tiers.)  I thought if I split them into groups, my priority value would get lost a bit.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Makes perfect sense! Thank you again so much for all your hard work on this thread!!


----------



## kenshinelite

i have been looking at wait times and very good list. But i sometimes see the little mermaid ride at mk have a 20+ min wait why is it so low on your list? or would you attribute the longer waits to a special day like EMH. bc looking right now under the sea is 20 min but btm is 5. Maybe cause its been colder lately?


----------



## mesaboy2

kenshinelite said:


> i have been looking at wait times and very good list. But i sometimes see the little mermaid ride at mk have a 20+ min wait why is it so low on your list? or would you attribute the longer waits to a special day like EMH. bc looking right now under the sea is 20 min but btm is 5. Maybe cause its been colder lately?



Almost by definition, attractions with 20-minute waits are the ones that FP+ will save the least time on.  It also helps that Mermaid is an omnimover and a people-eater.  I can certainly understand the upside down wait times for BTMRR on a cold day like today.  In short, those two wait times--relative to each other--are very unusual.


----------



## kenshinelite

mesaboy2 said:


> Almost by definition, attractions with 20-minute waits are the ones that FP+ will save the least time on.  It also helps that Mermaid is an omnimover and a people-eater.  I can certainly understand the upside down wait times for BTMRR on a cold day like today.  In short, those two wait times--relative to each other--are very unusual.



Ok cool yeah i was worried i messed up fast passes for a second. thanks!


----------



## cnpsnana

I have tried to read this entire thread but still don't understand everything.  I am booking a vacation tomorrow (as soon as my daughter gets the green light from work) for March 22 thru March 29.  Family of 5 in 2 rooms at Allstar Sports.  Do I need to make fastpass selections immediately?  Will there be any left if we wait until we arrive at the parks?


----------



## mesaboy2

cnpsnana said:


> I have tried to read this entire thread but still don't understand everything.  I am booking a vacation tomorrow (as soon as my daughter gets the green light from work) for March 22 thru March 29.  Family of 5 in 2 rooms at Allstar Sports.  *Do I need to make fastpass selections immediately?*  Will there be any left if we wait until we arrive at the parks?



No, but the earlier you do it the better chances you have of getting your favorites.  One of the current perks of staying onsite is the ability to choose before you get there.


----------



## cnpsnana

So, if I wait I may not be able to get a fastpass for TSM? and I will not be able to get fastpasses for TSM, ToT,  AND  RRC?  only 1 of the 3?


----------



## MermaidMommy

cnpsnana said:


> So, if I wait I may not be able to get a fastpass for TSM? and I will not be able to get fastpasses for TSM, ToT,  AND  RRC?  only 1 of the 3?


You will have to chose either TSM or RRC - you can't have both. ToT is tier two, so you can choose that along with one of the other tier one options.


----------



## jaz0308

I apologize if this has been asked before...how does the time read if you get FP+ for the parade at MK?  Is it 3-4?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## Robo

jaz0308 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before...how does the time read if you get FP+ for the parade at MK?  Is it 3-4?  Thanks for any info!



Currently (and for the next several months) there is no (major) afternoon parade at MK.
(A new afternoon parade is coming to MK.)

We are not yet sure at what time of day the new MK afternoon parade will run when it does begin.


----------



## jaz0308

Robo said:


> Currently (and for the next several months) there is no (major) afternoon parade at MK.
> (A new afternoon parade is coming to MK.)
> 
> We are not yet sure at what time of day the new MK afternoon parade will run when it does begin.



Oh Yes, I forgot about that!  LOL!  I guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## jneally

Hi, Why is MESP only a B? Doesn't it save you an hour or more staking out a spot for the Parade? I know you can go to Frontier land but it seems to me if you want the better spots with the best atmosphere it would be with FP+. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

jneally said:


> Hi, Why is MESP only a B? Doesn't it save you an hour or more staking out a spot for the Parade? I know you can go to Frontier land but it seems to me if you want the better spots with the best atmosphere it would be with FP+. Thanks!



The jist of FP to me has always been about saving time, and not necessarily having the "best" location--which is a subjective determination.  I know most nights of the year I can find a first- or second-row spot (what I subjectively define as a "good spot") all over Frontierland just 20-30 minutes before parade time.  In terms of saving time, that is not in the same class as the Mountains, Pan, or Belle--all of whom command at least 45-60 minute standby waits on a typical day.

Reasonable people can disagree.


----------



## msaseifert

So....am I correct that each day you only get 3 fast passes....you reserve from home (if you want) but can no longer get another fastpass while in the park?  And....if you use your 3 fastpasses at one park in the morning you cannot go to another park in the afternoon and get 3 more?  They were still testing when we were there in Oct so we were able to get 3 fastpasses but also get fastpasses while in the park.  Is this correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

msaseifert said:


> So....am I correct that each day you only get 3 fast passes....you reserve from home (if you want) but can no longer get another fastpass while in the park?  And....if you use your 3 fastpasses at one park in the morning you cannot go to another park in the afternoon and get 3 more?  They were still testing when we were there in Oct so we were able to get 3 fastpasses but also get fastpasses while in the park.  Is this correct?



The max for FP+ has pretty much always been 3, save for a few isolated cases of a "pixie-dust" fourth in MK only early in testing.

I'd be willing to bet your other FPs in October came from legacy FP, which has gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## bluecastle

I hope someone can help me with this question. I have a group of 5 people staying in a villa this summer, 4 of us have unused 8 day park hoppers bought through Disney 2 years ago and I am fairly certain that when I type those numbers into MDX I will be able to order our MBs and then at 60 days do our FP +. The problem is that the 5th member of our group bought his ticket through a 3rd party ticket seller. workingadvantage. Will I be able to get him a MB and FP+ reservations? His name is on our resort reservation. What if I can't get his MB and FP+ at the same time as the rest of us? How am I supposed to plan? OK. Deep breath. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Disbug

I would give it a try and if you have problems call the Disney IT dept which is dedicated to solving Magic Band issues. Those guys are wizards!
FYI I will be having a similar problem this March... I have an AP but my 5 guests will not have tickets until March. So I have made FP+ reservations for myself and hopefully will be able to add them all in when they have ticket media numbers. I will also be planning on calling the IT dept!


----------



## rt2dz

bluecastle said:


> I hope someone can help me with this question. I have a group of 5 people staying in a villa this summer, 4 of us have unused 8 day park hoppers bought through Disney 2 years ago and I am fairly certain that when I type those numbers into MDX I will be able to order our MBs and then at 60 days do our FP +. The problem is that the 5th member of our group bought his ticket through a 3rd party ticket seller. workingadvantage. Will I be able to get him a MB and FP+ reservations? His name is on our resort reservation. What if I can't get his MB and FP+ at the same time as the rest of us? How am I supposed to plan? OK. Deep breath. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!




If staying onsite, on the resevation, no issues whatsoever on getting a Magic Band--tickets have absolutely zero to do with Magic bands. Link the ticket to the Magic Band, where it comes from absolutely does not matter.  If you can't link it, call IT and see if they can. Once the ticket is linked, you can make FP+ reservations.  FP+ have to do with the ticket. You get to make 3 in one park per day (as things stand today) for each day on your ticket. You just access your FP+ through your magic Band


----------



## bluecastle

Disbug said:


> I would give it a try and if you have problems call the Disney IT dept which is dedicated to solving Magic Band issues. Those guys are wizards!
> FYI I will be having a similar problem this March... I have an AP but my 5 guests will not have tickets until March. So I have made FP+ reservations for myself and hopefully will be able to add them all in when they have ticket media numbers. I will also be planning on calling the IT dept!



I am feeling a bit better about this today.   Here is a reply I got on another thread:
"If it's not a Disney will call confirmation number, you probably won't be able to link his admission until he exchanges for the actual ticket at WDW. Once he does that, there is an 'Copy' option in the FP+ booking process that can copy the selections from one individual to another."

I will still be trying it and then calling IT when it doesn't work, but I thought this "copy" function was good to know. I can't imagine them not doing something like this. It didn't seem logical that when you travel with a group, you would be prohibited from making FP+ plans that could be shared. Hopefully this will ease your worries also! Would you mind posting your experience when the time comes? I will be keeping up with this thread for a long time!


----------



## bluecastle

rt2dz said:


> If staying onsite, on the resevation, no issues whatsoever on getting a Magic Band--tickets have absolutely zero to do with Magic bands. Link the ticket to the Magic Band, where it comes from absolutely does not matter.  If you can't link it, call IT and see if they can. Once the ticket is linked, you can make FP+ reservations.  FP+ have to do with the ticket. You get to make 3 in one park per day (as things stand today) for each day on your ticket. You just access your FP+ through your magic Band



Thanks for your help! I realize now that getting the MBs ahead of time is tied to our resort reservation, so no worries there. I will be prepared to call Disney IT when the certificate number is not accepted by the system. 
Does anyone know the phone number?


----------



## hhill

If I already made a ADR that includes the Fantasmic! Package do I lose it because it's now a FP+ option?


----------



## hhill

hhill said:


> If I already made a ADR that includes the Fantasmic! Package do I lose it because it's NOW a FP+ option?



I meant do I lose it because it's NOW a FP+ option?


----------



## mesaboy2

hhill said:


> If I already made a ADR that includes the Fantasmic! Package do I lose it because it's now a FP+ option?





hhill said:


> I meant do I lose it because it's NOW a FP+ option?



No, can't imagine why.  Fantasmic ADRs aren't going away.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Mesaboy2 - thanks for the hard work in creating and maintaining this information!  This is extremely helpful and will make our upcoming trip in August that much more enjoyable.  I wasn't aware of all that was involved in the FastPass+ system and you've made it very easy to understand, thanks!

This will be our first vacation sharing a room with some close friends and this will help us tremendously in making the most of our park visits.

For those who have used the FastPass+ for Wishes and the Main Street Electrical Parade, how was the experience?  We're the family that likes to view the parade and fireworks from Main Street and were thinking that using the FastPass+ for these events would save us the time normally spent getting a good viewing spot.  Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences and have a magical day.


----------



## redrosesix

hope somebody know the answer...

I get that offsite guests just book at the kiosks, don't need MDE etc.  But can they book FP+ for attractions in a park they are not currently in ie. for the park they are going to hop to?


----------



## jdcthree

redrosesix said:


> hope somebody know the answer...
> 
> I get that offsite guests just book at the kiosks, don't need MDE etc.  But can they book FP+ for attractions in a park they are not currently in ie. for the park they are going to hop to?



No, you can only book for the park you are in.


----------



## redrosesix

jdcthree said:


> No, you can only book for the park you are in.



thanks for the help 

I think it's going to be hard to coordinate with the other members of our team that are staying offsite, but it was their choice to stay in a house to save money.  Half of us are onsite, as always.


----------



## DCDisney

We found the FP+ very helpful for MSEP.  The area is straight across from the castle and is big.  We walked up 10 mins before MSEP and had no problem getting a spot at the rope.  We stayed there for the magical memories laser show thing and wishes (they take the ropes down after MSEP).  It's not a great spot for Wishes but totally acceptable.  We easily saved an hour not having to wait for our parade spot.  I personally wouldn't get the FP+ for wishes because we are happy watching it just about anywhere.


----------



## jcarwash

DCDisney said:


> We found the FP+ very helpful for MSEP.  The area is straight across from the castle and is big.  We walked up 10 mins before MSEP and had no problem getting a spot at the rope.  We stayed there for the magical memories laser show thing and wishes (they take the ropes down after MSEP).  It's not a great spot for Wishes but totally acceptable.  We easily saved an hour not having to wait for our parade spot.  I personally wouldn't get the FP+ for wishes because we are happy watching it just about anywhere.



Excellent report, thank you!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

DCDisney said:


> We found the FP+ very helpful for MSEP.  The area is straight across from the castle and is big.  We walked up 10 mins before MSEP and had no problem getting a spot at the rope.  We stayed there for the magical memories laser show thing and wishes (they take the ropes down after MSEP).  It's not a great spot for Wishes but totally acceptable.  We easily saved an hour not having to wait for our parade spot.  I personally wouldn't get the FP+ for wishes because we are happy watching it just about anywhere.



Thanks for the information, this is most helpful!  I agree that you'd save at least an hour if not more by taking advantage of FP+ for MSEP.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Buckeye Bob said:


> Thanks for the information, this is most helpful!  I agree that *you'd save at least an hour if not more by taking advantage of FP+ for MSEP.*  Thanks!



For that particular primo spot, very possibly.  For much of the route however, more like 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Pugrpooh

I haven't been able to figure this out yet. We're a party of 6 and I've been trying to make FP+ selections. We're not all going to want to do the same rides. When I try to choose just one FP+, it asks me if I want to continue because I've only chosen one. When I press continue, three rides are automatically chosen for me. How can I only choose one at a time?


----------



## travelinggnomes

What kind of discount should I expect on a 5 day MYW ticket at undercovertourist, using the mousesaver.com code?  I just signed up for their newsletters, and am trying to decide if I am going to wait until the next letter comes out (Feb 15???) to purchase my tickets.  What do you all think?


----------



## g-dad66

Pugrpooh said:


> I haven't been able to figure this out yet. We're a party of 6 and I've been trying to make FP+ selections. We're not all going to want to do the same rides. When I try to choose just one FP+, it asks me if I want to continue because I've only chosen one. When I press continue, three rides are automatically chosen for me. How can I only choose one at a time?




Just accept the three that it picks for you, then go in and change the 2 that you don't want to something else.


----------



## mesaboy2

andyman8 said:


> Looks like I've got some competition.



Only got #2 thread of the month for January.  You're still safe.


----------



## G8r4evr

Thanks so much for the info!!

Next to Illuminations and the Electrical Parade, it says, not available at 60 days.  We leave on 3/7....Illuminations is currently showing as an option for us, but not the Electrical Parade.  Do you think there is still hope, or is it more than likely full for that night?

For Disney JR Live.....is the reserved viewing area really that bad?


----------



## hhill

How can I get a FP+ for me and my husband for one attraction and a different attraction for other members of my family? 

My husband and I want to ride Tower of Terror but my little girls won't do this one.


----------



## mesaboy2

G8r4evr said:


> Thanks so much for the info!!
> 
> Next to Illuminations and the Electrical Parade, it says, not available at 60 days.  We leave on 3/7....Illuminations is currently showing as an option for us, but not the Electrical Parade.
> 
> 1.  Do you think there is still hope, or is it more than likely full for that night?
> 
> 2.  For Disney JR Live.....is the reserved viewing area really that bad?



1.  Yes, I believe there is still hope and it is more likely that MSEP hasn't been released yet for March than it is that MSEP spots are gone.

2.  It really is that bad.  The stage is elevated to accommodate the puppets, yet everyone sits on the floor.  With the reserved area front-and-center, it means you are too close to the stage to see much but the tops of the puppets' heads, and even less if you're little--the show's target audience.  You may or may not be able to request a spot outside this section--I've read mixed results.



hhill said:


> How can I get a FP+ for me and my husband for one attraction and a different attraction for other members of my family?
> 
> My husband and I want to ride Tower of Terror but my little girls won't do this one.



Once selections have been made for the group, you should be able to modify each person's choices individually.  Keep in mind everyone who wants to enter the FP queue needs an FP.


----------



## ks-man

How should I do FP+ and Rider swap?  My son will be too young to ride Splash Mountain but my daughter loves it.  If my daughter and I both have FP+ for Splash Mountain I'd imagine my wife would need a FP+ as well but my daughter could go with her for the second trip, is that correct? 

Also, is it generally recommended to make all of you FP+ at the 60 day mark even if you haven't planned out the full itinerary just to get the busy rides booked and make any changes as things are firmed up?


----------



## jcarwash

G8r4evr said:


> Next to Illuminations and the Electrical Parade, it says, not available at 60 days.  We leave on 3/7....Illuminations is currently showing as an option for us, but not the Electrical Parade.  Do you think there is still hope, or is it more than likely full for that night?



MSEP FP+ for March is not available yet. MSEP for February dates became available on January 30th. So, keep an eye out for late in February. There may also be a "March Wishes/MSEP FP+ Watch Thread" here on the forums as there is for February.



ks-man said:


> Also, is it generally recommended to make all of you FP+ at the 60 day mark even if you haven't planned out the full itinerary just to get the busy rides booked and make any changes as things are firmed up?



My experience was that although I did FP+ reservations right as 60 days opened up, I've been able to rework and redo all my FP+ reservations multiple times, with no issue, ever since that point. So, there's no reason not to jump right on at 60 days, but I don't think it's critical based on what I'm seeing.


----------



## ougrad86

Hi!  Just wondering what the hours are for Disney IT?  Is there anyone who can answer questions/problems 24/7 ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Retro Magic

I regret not keeping some of my old FastPasses as souvenirs now. Would have been great for my scrapbook


----------



## jplee3

Is it typically best to employ the following strategy if planning to visit two parks in a day:

At the first park, immediately upon the rope-drop rush to a FP+ kiosk and get your 3 FPs for the second park attractions. 

??


----------



## mesaboy2

jplee3 said:


> Is it typically best to employ the following strategy if planning to visit two parks in a day:
> 
> At the first park, immediately upon the rope-drop rush to a FP+ kiosk and get your 3 FPs for the second park attractions.
> 
> ??



It would be a good strategy, though I don't think the in-park kiosks can schedule attractions at a different park--at least not yet.  Contrary experiences welcome.


----------



## ampc3

jplee3 said:


> Is it typically best to employ the following strategy if planning to visit two parks in a day:
> 
> At the first park, immediately upon the rope-drop rush to a FP+ kiosk and get your 3 FPs for the second park attractions.
> 
> ??



I could be wrong, but at this time,  I do not believe you can book your FP+ in one park for the other...


----------



## jplee3

ampc3 said:


> I could be wrong, but at this time,  I do not believe you can book your FP+ in one park for the other...



Ahhh, thanks. So I guess the only real way to do this would be to either go to that park *first* and get your FPs. Then go back to the first park you were intending to visit. Either that or just wait till you actually go to the second park and get your FPs right away.

Do FPs ever sell out though? I they definitely do for Cars Land at California Adventure. Of course, this is on the original FP system.


----------



## Avery&Todd

ugh...I really, really tried to understand and not post a question, but something in the translation/undertanding is getting stuck in my head and I am just not getting it..



(and don't tell me DH b/c he'll just )...

so, I get that I get only 3 FP+ per person, per ticket day...so lets say that Im parking hopping (yes, I get that I cant split my FP+s per park or get tickets for MK while in Epcot) but what Im confused about is, if I want to spend my morning in HS, and my afternoon in Epcot, and want to use my 3 FP+ in Epcot, there is really NO way for me to get any kind of a fastpass for Toy Story or any other ride in HS that morning?

Will our group have to run and charge down the sidewalk (well, walking at a brisk pace behind the CMs) and then stand in line to ride Toy Story right then and there?  

We used to rush and get FPs and then hop in the line and be able to ride it twice in the morning...perhaps those days are long gone??

thanks for clearing up my confusion!! 

I'll go ahead and post my....


----------



## g-dad66

jplee3 said:


> Ahhh, thanks. So I guess the only real way to do this would be to either go to that park *first* and get your FPs. Then go back to the first park you were intending to visit. Either that or just wait till you actually go to the second park and get your FPs right away.
> 
> Do FPs ever sell out though? I they definitely do for Cars Land at California Adventure. Of course, this is on the original FP system.



Yes, some FP sell out.  The two that this will be especially true for will be Toy Story Mania at Hollywood Studios and Soarin' at Epcot.





Avery&Todd said:


> ugh...I really, really tried to understand and not post a question, but something in the translation/undertanding is getting stuck in my head and I am just not getting it..
> 
> 
> 
> (and don't tell me DH b/c he'll just )...
> 
> so, I get that I get only 3 FP+ per person, per ticket day...so lets say that Im parking hopping (yes, I get that I cant split my FP+s per park or get tickets for MK while in Epcot) but what Im confused about is, if I want to spend my morning in HS, and my afternoon in Epcot, and want to use my 3 FP+ in Epcot, there is really NO way for me to get any kind of a fastpass for Toy Story or any other ride in HS that morning?
> 
> Will our group have to run and charge down the sidewalk (well, walking at a brisk pace behind the CMs) and then stand in line to ride Toy Story right then and there?
> 
> We used to rush and get FPs and then hop in the line and be able to ride it twice in the morning...perhaps those days are long gone??
> 
> thanks for clearing up my confusion!!
> 
> I'll go ahead and post my....




Yes, if you schedule FP+ for Epcot, you can't get any FP for Toy Story Mania.  BUT...you won't have much of a wait if you go to TSM right at Rope Drop.  Actually, there is no Rope Drop any more.  Once you get through the turnstiles, you are on your way, and there is no longer a crowd of people speedwalking together, because the turnstiles function keep the flow of people to a trickle rather than a flood.


----------



## mesaboy2

jplee3 said:


> Ahhh, thanks. So I guess the only real way to do this would be to either go to that park *first* and get your FPs. Then go back to the first park you were intending to visit. Either that or just wait till you actually go to the second park and get your FPs right away.
> 
> *Do FPs ever sell out though?* I they definitely do for Cars Land at California Adventure. Of course, this is on the original FP system.



Oh, yeah.  The most famous repeat offenders in the legacy FP days were Toy Story Mania and Soarin'.  TSM usually ran out by 11:00a and Soarin' by 12:00p--depending on time-of-year and crowds of course.



Avery&Todd said:


> ugh...I really, really tried to understand and not post a question, but something in the translation/undertanding is getting stuck in my head and I am just not getting it..
> 
> 
> 
> (and don't tell me DH b/c he'll just )...
> 
> so, I get that I get only 3 FP+ per person, per ticket day...so lets say that Im parking hopping (yes, I get that I cant split my FP+s per park or get tickets for MK while in Epcot) but what Im confused about is,
> 
> 1.  if I want to spend my morning in HS, and my afternoon in Epcot, and want to use my 3 FP+ in Epcot, *there is really NO way for me to get any kind of a fastpass for Toy Story or any other ride in HS that morning*?
> 
> 2.  Will our group have to run and charge down the sidewalk (well, walking at a brisk pace behind the CMs) and then stand in line to ride Toy Story right then and there?
> 
> 3.  We used to rush and get FPs and then hop in the line and be able to ride it twice in the morning...perhaps those days are long gone??
> 
> thanks for clearing up my confusion!!
> 
> I'll go ahead and post my....



1.  No way, sorry.  All FPs must be in one park according to the current system structure.

2.  If your FPs are in Epcot, yes standby is your only option.

3.  You can still ride twice in the morning, but now it will likely take longer.

ETA:  I see *g-dad66* answered as well.


----------



## jplee3

g-dad66 said:


> Yes, some FP sell out.  The two that this will be especially true for will be Toy Story Mania at Hollywood Studios and Soarin' at Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you schedule FP+ for Epcot, you can't get any FP for Toy Story Mania.  BUT...you won't have much of a wait if you go to TSM right at Rope Drop.  Actually, there is no Rope Drop any more.  Once you get through the turnstiles, you are on your way, and there is no longer a crowd of people speedwalking together, because the turnstiles function keep the flow of people to a trickle rather than a flood.




So what's the likelihood that these rides will sell out say after lunch and with the new FP+ system in place?


----------



## mesaboy2

jplee3 said:


> So what's the likelihood that these rides will sell out say after lunch and with the new FP+ system in place?



I think the system is too new to give a decent answer.


----------



## g-dad66

jplee3 said:


> Ahhh, thanks. So I guess the only real way to do this would be to either go to that park *first* and get your FPs. Then go back to the first park you were intending to visit.



This is an interesting idea for offsite guests (go to Park A and reserve FP+ at kiosks for the evening, then go to Park B and ride things Standby, and return to Park A in the evening).

The problem is that by the time you get to Park B, the prime "no-wait time" (9-10 am) will be gone, and the popular attractions (esp. TSM and Soarin') will probably have long waits.

BUT...there are currently some rumblings that maybe offsite guests will soon get to make FP+ reservations in advance.  Keep an eye on this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3233353


----------



## jplee3

mesaboy2 said:


> I think the system is too new to give a decent answer.



Did most of the sell-outs occur due to sheer quantity of people grabbing FPs? Or could it be attributed to people who went back and grabbed more FPs for the same ride?

If we can answer that question, then it may give us a hint of how well the new FP+ system may or may not mitigate the sell-out problem.


----------



## mesaboy2

jplee3 said:


> Did most of the sell-outs occur due to sheer quantity of people grabbing FPs? Or could it be attributed to people who went back and grabbed more FPs for the same ride?
> 
> If we can answer that question, then it may give us a hint of how well the new FP+ system may or may not mitigate the sell-out problem.



I think the number of people on any given day who were able to grab multiple FPs for either TSM or Soarin' was really small.


----------



## jplee3

g-dad66 said:


> This is an interesting idea for offsite guests (go to Park A and reserve FP+ at kiosks for the evening, then go to Park B and ride things Standby, and return to Park A in the evening).
> 
> The problem is that by the time you get to Park B, the prime "no-wait time" (9-10 am) will be gone, and the popular attractions (esp. TSM and Soarin') will probably have long waits.
> 
> BUT...there are currently some rumblings that maybe offsite guests will soon get to make FP+ reservations in advance.  Keep an eye on this thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3233353



Yes, as I started reading more into this, I came across one or two people mentioning [today] that "tomorrow is the day" where offsite guests will be allowed to reserve... I guess we'll find out.


----------



## jplee3

mesaboy2 said:


> I think the number of people on any given day who were able to grab multiple FPs for either TSM or Soarin' was really small.



I know at the Radiator Springs Racetrack, FPs will easily sell out the first half of the day. It's pretty ridiculous. If that's the same case for TSM or Soarin, that's really going to stink if we're wanting to take advantage of EMH which only happens to be at AK and MK, respectively, on the two days we're going. So by the time we get to HS, it's quite possible that the FPs will all be sold out if it's as bad as Radiators is.


----------



## mesaboy2

jplee3 said:


> I know at the Radiator Springs Racetrack, FPs will easily sell out the first half of the day. It's pretty ridiculous. If that's the same case for TSM or Soarin, that's really going to stink if we're wanting to take advantage of EMH which only happens to be at AK and MK, respectively, on the two days we're going. So by the time we get to HS, it's quite possible that the FPs will all be sold out if it's as bad as Radiators is.



Toy Story Mania at DHS is definitely the closest analogue to Radiator Springs Racers at DCA in terms of popularity.


----------



## Avery&Todd

g-dad66 said:


> Yes, if you schedule FP+ for Epcot, you can't get any FP for Toy Story Mania.  BUT...you won't have much of a wait if you go to TSM right at Rope Drop.  Actually, there is no Rope Drop any more.  Once you get through the turnstiles, you are on your way, and there is no longer a crowd of people speedwalking together, because the turnstiles function keep the flow of people to a trickle rather than a flood.



OK, that totally stinks, but if its what it is now, then we'll make it work!!

We are planners...I have spreadsheets and there is a plan, so we will make it work..

THANK YOU for clearing up my confusion!!


----------



## LindaLou

We have AP's, but have not stayed onsite, in years. I did however, link our AP's and ADR's for our trip in April on MDX. When I signed in today it says I can chose Fast Pass + reservations in one day.  Can this be true? Has anyone else been able to take advantage of FP+ without having stayed onsite, or being invited to "test" magic bands? Trying not to get my hopes up while reading all I can about which to choose.

PS Thanks for the wonderful thread!


----------



## mesaboy2

LindaLou said:


> We have AP's, but have not stayed onsite, in years. I did however, link our AP's and ADR's for our trip in April on MDX. When I signed in today it says I can chose Fast Pass + reservations in one day.  Can this be true? Has anyone else been able to take advantage of FP+ without having stayed onsite, or being invited to "test" magic bands? Trying not to get my hopes up while reading all I can about which to choose.
> 
> PS Thanks for the wonderful thread!



Let us know tomorrow.  

There are rumblings that this is coming soon--maybe even tomorrow--but I don't think anyone's actually been able to do this yet.


----------



## Mazzy

Avery&Todd said:


> OK, that totally stinks, but if its what it is now, then we'll make it work!!
> 
> We are planners...I have spreadsheets and there is a plan, so we will make it work..
> 
> THANK YOU for clearing up my confusion!!



I admire your positive attitude.  We are planners too, and I also am determined to make it work for us.


----------



## MrsMud

Hi Fellow DISers!  Been a long time since I was on these boards.  Last trip to the World was...2010 I think?  Anyway, a lot has changed! I was one who always knew how to work the Fastpass system perfectly, so learning about the new FP+, I'm more than a little discouraged.  Especially since this trip will likely be the most crowded time we've ever been to WDW.
We are going in May, the weekend before Memorial weekend, which I have now learned is a SWW!!! Oy!  We are splitting the trip between WDW and Universal for my daughter's graduation present, so only 2 days at Disney this time.  She has chosen AK and MK.  So for the FP+, Animal Kingdom is pretty easy.  We will get Everest, Kali and the Safari.  Magic Kingdom, OTOH is more difficult.  There are so many rides that we love!  I'm guessing we should get the 3 mountains and just hope we get to enjoy some other rides without long waits.  On our other trips to MK we have usually ridden Space and Splash numerous times with little to no waits. I fear it won't be possible this time around.  Does anyone know or think they will be instituting a tiering system at MK?  Oh man, I hope not!!!

Anyway, I called WDW reservations the other day (had to change our trip by one day), and had the nicest CM on the phone.  She was telling me about FP+ and I said yes, I had heard about it and knew that a lot of people didn't like it.  We talked about that for awhile and she said she completely understands.  She said this is really still in the testing phase and Disney is always interested in  the guest's happiness (which means more money for them, lol).  She said when you stay at the resort make sure you fill out the survey and voice your displeasure with the system if you feel that way.  She said the powers that be DO take these into consideration.  So, everybody:  *Let your voice be heard!!!*


----------



## LindaLou

LindaLou said:


> We have AP's, but have not stayed onsite, in years. I did however, link our AP's and ADR's for our trip in April on MDX. When I signed in today it says I can chose Fast Pass + reservations in one day.  Can this be true? Has anyone else been able to take advantage of FP+ without having stayed onsite, or being invited to "test" magic bands? Trying not to get my hopes up while reading all I can about which to choose.
> 
> PS Thanks for the wonderful thread!




Alas, it was too good to be true. When I logged on after midnight to MDX it changed the date that I will be able to make Fast Pass + reservations  from Feb 11th to April 17th.  That is the day before we come home.  Back to plan "B".


----------



## Robo

LindaLou said:


> Alas, it was too good to be true. When I logged on after midnight to MDX it changed the date that I will be able to make Fast Pass + reservations  from Feb 11th to April 17th.  That is the day before we come home.  Back to plan "B".



How can anyone be sure if this info is accurate or if is it just another glitch?

You might want to call and ask.
You could ask which info, posted just two days apart by the same source, is the info to believe.

Call WDW Ticketing at
(407) 566-4985 (option 5) or 

Call the WDW IT Dept. at
(407) 939-3471 or 
(407) 939-7849 or 
(407) 939-4357 or
(407) 939-7765 (option #2)

If you are in the UK, call-
0800 16 90 749


----------



## LindaLou

Robo said:


> How can anyone be sure if this info is accurate or if is it just another glitch?
> 
> You might want to call and ask.
> You could ask which info, posted just two days apart by the same source, is the info to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I did call first thing this morning. The CM was very polite and apologetic, but he had no idea why this happened. According to him, since I do not have a magic band I am unable to book FP+ in advance. "Although new opportunities come out every day, and you could check back on a regular basis to see if this changes." So no real answer. I may call again later. Maybe a new person will have a new answer, that I will like better.


----------



## ckelly14

There are a number of reports of this exact same thing happening.  Off-site and AP's not quite ready without a prior on-site stay, it seems.  Hopefully this changes soon!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

With the disappearance of tiers in DHS, I am considering changing my Star Tours to Rockin' Rollercoaster. Would this be a good idea? We are going Sunday March 23rd. We had previously just thought we would ride Rockin' in the single rider line, but it would be nice to ride it together. However, if the Star Tours line will be long, it might be better to keep that FP+. Thoughts?


----------



## mesaboy2

theworldneedscolor said:


> With the disappearance of tiers in DHS, I am considering changing my Star Tours to Rockin' Rollercoaster. Would this be a good idea? We are going Sunday March 23rd. We had previously just thought we would ride Rockin' in the single rider line, but it would be nice to ride it together. However, if the Star Tours line will be long, it might be better to keep that FP+. Thoughts?



Definitely switch to RnRC if the tiers will let you.  Star Tours has monster capacity so it rarely sees waits in the neighborhood of RnRC.


----------



## eeyoreland

No more tiers at DHS? When did this happen?


----------



## ougrad86

eeyoreland said:


> No more tiers at DHS? When did this happen?



There was a glitch yesterday which allowed some users to bypass the tiers. I heard it was back to normal late yesterday. I was able to make the changes I wanted, and they haven't gone anywhere. Haven't heard anything more about it.


----------



## eeyoreland

ougrad86 said:


> There was a glitch yesterday which allowed some users to bypass the tiers. I heard it was back to normal late yesterday. I was able to make the changes I wanted, and they haven't gone anywhere. Haven't heard anything more about it.



Ahhh, thank you. I was half terrified at the idea of redoing everything.


----------



## Joey04

Hi Mesaboy,

Thanks so much for putting together the list! We intend to use it as we plan for our trip in August. Without having been to the park in a year and a half, I would like to know how you rated  "Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot" as a C.

From our previous visits, this was one of the longest and slowest lines in Disney. But the photos were so important to my DW, so my DW would wait for 2 to 2.5 hours in that line while me and the kids would hang out around Future World until she would call us and let us know she was close (which has always been a norm for this line that one parent would wait while the rest of the family would be doing things, my DW treasures the pictures.) 

The kids are older, I am not sure she would want to do that again, but I saw Undercover Tourist does actually put it in there top 3.  (Or maybe it was because we went in September that this line was among the longest with all of the little kids?)

So can anyone following forum comment if this is a worthwhile FP+ to family's that get these pictures, or will it save us no time?

Thanks!!!

Joey


----------



## mesaboy2

Joey04 said:


> Hi Mesaboy,
> 
> Thanks so much for putting together the list! We intend to use it as we plan for our trip in August. Without having been to the park in a year and a half, I would like to know how you rated  "Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot" as a C.
> 
> From our previous visits, this was one of the longest and slowest lines in Disney. But the photos were so important to my DW, so my DW would wait for 2 to 2.5 hours in that line while me and the kids would hang out around Future World until she would call us and let us know she was close (which has always been a norm for this line that one parent would wait while the rest of the family would be doing things, my DW treasures the pictures.)
> 
> The kids are older, I am not sure she would want to do that again, but I saw Undercover Tourist does actually put it in there top 3.  (Or maybe it was because we went in September that this line was among the longest with all of the little kids?)
> 
> So can anyone following forum comment if this is a worthwhile FP+ to family's that get these pictures, or will it save us no time?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Joey



ECS has changed a bit since you were last here.  Remember you used to be able to see 5 characters, plus it was highly visible through windows from a high-traffic area.  This naturally led to long wait times.

The new location has reduced the number of characters to 3, has doubled its capacity thanks to what I will only refer to as "Disney magic", and is no longer in a highly-visible location.  All of this translates to much shorter waits than before.

In my original priority list, I had it as a "B", but one or two knowledgeable character sources here have advised me since that waits are rarely longer than 15-20 minutes or so anymore--so shortly after I downgraded it to a "C".  I've not see enough contrary reports since to change it again.

Also, with ECS being a Group 1 attraction along with Soarin' and Test Track, it is highly unlikely that sacrificing a FP for one of those--with waits easily exceeding 60 minutes most times of most days--for ECS is a good decision.

I hope that helps in your decision.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Joey04 said:


> Hi Mesaboy,  Thanks so much for putting together the list! We intend to use it as we plan for our trip in August. Without having been to the park in a year and a half, I would like to know how you rated  "Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot" as a C.  From our previous visits, this was one of the longest and slowest lines in Disney. But the photos were so important to my DW, so my DW would wait for 2 to 2.5 hours in that line while me and the kids would hang out around Future World until she would call us and let us know she was close (which has always been a norm for this line that one parent would wait while the rest of the family would be doing things, my DW treasures the pictures.)  The kids are older, I am not sure she would want to do that again, but I saw Undercover Tourist does actually put it in there top 3.  (Or maybe it was because we went in September that this line was among the longest with all of the little kids?)  So can anyone following forum comment if this is a worthwhile FP+ to family's that get these pictures, or will it save us no time?  Thanks!!!  Joey



Hi. We did this in October and it totally was worth it in my view. I could never do this before as I am disabled and just couldn't wait in line. We approached. Swiped our bands, walked passed all the others in stand by line waiting and went straight in. It was such a nice 'spend' of a FP+ experience. Would def recommend.


----------



## DCDisney

The line at ECS was never longer than 20 mins and usually 5-10 so unless you don't want to ride Soarin or TT it's not worth it.  We did use a FP+ for the character spot at AK bc we had 1 to waste and it saved us 5 mins


----------



## Joey04

Thanks both of you for the fast replies. I think we will skip this one for FP+, and will just see what the lines are like when we are there. This entire fp+ where we only get to pick 3 passes per day could also only be described as "Disney Magic"...  I actually look forward to seeing a CM with a clipboard for this trip!


----------



## rcarman213

How much does this add to the cost of a ticket?


----------



## Joey04

rcarman213 said:


> How much does this add to the cost of a ticket?



It doesn't cost cash. It just costs against every guest's allotment of 3 FP+ per day, or one premium FP+ per day at Epcot. So this sounds like it would only be a good FP+ for a group that does not ride soarin or test track.


----------



## mesaboy2

rcarman213 said:


> How much does this add to the cost of a ticket?



Nothing.

I was about to say look at the green link in my signature and then realized where I was!  And that I don't have that answer there.  I slay me.


----------



## wendy3

Rats!! So the tiers didn't actually go away from DS? Only a glitch? I was all excited thinking maybe the tiers went away and would go away at Epcot as well.  Back to plan A


----------



## jaz0308

mesaboy2 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I was about to say look at the green link in my signature and then realized where I was!  And that I don't have that answer there.  I slay me.


----------



## k1koala

So, I have read just about all of these pages.....but, I am a bit thrown off about the 3 FP+'s.  I thought I had it down where you could only have 3 FP+'s per day, however someplace in here you can choose more than 1 of the non-bolded rides? How does that work if you can only have 3?  Am I missing something? 
Also can you get any more than 3 for the day if you attend am or pm EMH??

Thanks so much! Get to book this week


----------



## mesaboy2

k1koala said:


> So, I have read just about all of these pages.....but, I am a bit thrown off about the 3 FP+'s.  I thought I had it down where you could only have 3 FP+'s per day, however someplace in here you can choose more than 1 of the non-bolded rides? How does that work if you can only have 3?  Am I missing something?
> Also can you get any more than 3 for the day if you attend am or pm EMH??
> 
> Thanks so much! Get to book this week



For Epcot and DHS, you can choose one bolded and two non-bolded attractions--that's it.  For MK and AK, you can choose any three attractions.

No more than three FP per day, period.  There are no FPs offered during EMH.


----------



## Lorrained

Hi there, 
Forgive me if is has been asked but I'm not sure where to start looking so hoping someone can give me a few details.

I always loved the old FASTPASS  system and made good use of it, but am aware of a new system. 

I have read bits and bobs but can't find anywhere with the full explanation. I have read you get 3 fast passes per day (is that PER PARK or PER DAY so if you park hope you have to select fast passes with the different parks in your head? What if you change your mind? You planned on Epcot but changed your mind to go to animal kingdom instead???)
How do you select your fast passes? Is there something at the front of the park which you have to do when you get in? So is there big crowds of people selecting their passes? Or do you have to do it online? What if you don't have internet access??

Just wondering how it works? How have people found it?

Tbh I always thought disneys FASTPASS was excellent and really frowned upon the express plus passes at universal, but tbh with what I am hearing, it looks like universals version is going to suddenly be the more appealing of the 2 which is such a shame because I thought disneys pass set them above universal because of it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyrano

Lorrained said:


> Hi there,
> Forgive me if is has been asked but I'm not sure where to start looking so hoping someone can give me a few details.
> 
> I always loved the old FASTPASS  system and made good use of it, but am aware of a new system.
> 
> I have read bits and bobs but can't find anywhere with the full explanation. I have read you get 3 fast passes per day (is that PER PARK or PER DAY so if you park hope you have to select fast passes with the different parks in your head? What if you change your mind? You planned on Epcot but changed your mind to go to animal kingdom instead???)
> How do you select your fast passes? Is there something at the front of the park which you have to do when you get in? So is there big crowds of people selecting their passes? Or do you have to do it online? What if you don't have internet access??
> 
> Just wondering how it works? How have people found it?
> 
> Tbh I always thought disneys FASTPASS was excellent and really frowned upon the express plus passes at universal, but tbh with what I am hearing, it looks like universals version is going to suddenly be the more appealing of the 2 which is such a shame because I thought disneys pass set them above universal because of it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have merged your post. Lots of useful info on this thread


----------



## Lorrained

Ok, so I read the first thread explaining the new FASTPASS and I have to say my initial thoughts are not good. I can see our "we will only ever visit Orlando for a holiday destination" coming to an end once my family encounters this in August OR my family will now opt to stay at the universal end and bid a sad farewell to disney, unless I have misunderstood. I'm hoping I've got he wrong end of the stick. I just can't understand why Disney would mess win something that worked so well 

I have 2 questions:

1. Is his FP+ on top of the old FP? I.e. Do you still have the option of the normal FP if available? Or is is literally it? 3 FPs per day.

2. Following on from that have I read it right, the passes must be from the same park? So if we park hop then it's tough? Basically if we decide to visit HS in the morning our passes must be from there so it would be RnR, ToT and would have to select another HS ride and not use the 3rd for Everest?

So, I'm ploughing through the messages and I get to the mention of FP so, I'm guessing that he old FP system is still in place, but this FP+ is a different option to maybe share out things a little different? If that's the case that makes me feel a little easier and maybe I'm just confused, it's just hard to plough through 28 pages of messages lol.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Lorrained said:


> Ok, so I read the first thread explaining the new FASTPASS and I have to say my initial thoughts are not good. I can see our "we will only ever visit Orlando for a holiday destination" coming to an end once my family encounters this in August OR my family will now opt to stay at the universal end and bid a sad farewell to disney, unless I have misunderstood. I'm hoping I've got he wrong end of the stick. I just can't understand why Disney would mess win something that worked so well
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is his FP+ on top of the old FP? I.e. Do you still have the option of the normal FP if available? Or is is literally it? 3 FPs per day.
> 
> 2. Following on from that have I read it right, the passes must be from the same park? So if we park hop then it's tough? Basically if we decide to visit HS in the morning our passes must be from there so it would be RnR, ToT and would have to select another HS ride and not use the 3rd for Everest?



1. All legacy FPs are now discontinued and it is FP+ only

2. Most people who plan to park hop have booked their FP+ choices in the second park. Obviously those staying off site would only be able to do this on arrival in the second park.

We will also be there in August - I'm hopeful we can still make it work


----------



## Lorrained

mesaboy2 said:


> At the moment, all indications are that FP+ can be selected in only one park per day.  This is expected to last for at least the near- to mid-term.  You may be hearing that testers can choose FP+ in one park and then FP in another.  There is sooooo much confusing out there right now, it's difficult to see what the reality is.  I think you (and all of us) will have to be patient while this gets sorted out in the coming months.  It is frustrating for many.




See I read a couple of messages like this which indicates that there is the FP+ and then the original FP.....so is hat not the case now?

We are there for 3 weeks in August and booked for next August too, but I'll be honest my gut feeling is if it's how it's appearing to me, my family will totally go off disney and opt for universal end of orlando, I hate the express pass and totally disagree with having to pay for it on top of your park tickets, but at least you get a FP for every ride and can use both parks, not just limited to 3 FPs in total and only in 1 park....I'm stunned.


----------



## msmileyface

Your best bet is to go to one park in the morning, and get there for rope drop.  You want to ride the most popular rides first.  By getting there early, you shouldn't need fastpass for them.  

Then, you have your fastpasses scheduled for your second park later in the day.  You walk into the crowded park and get right on whatever you scheduled.  

I have not experienced it firsthand yet, but don't let it ruin your trip. I'm sure it will work out fine.


----------



## Lorrained

msmileyface said:


> Your best bet is to go to one park in the morning, and get there for rope drop.  You want to ride the most popular rides first.  By getting there early, you shouldn't need fastpass for them.
> 
> Then, you have your fastpasses scheduled for your second park later in the day.  You walk into the crowded park and get right on whatever you scheduled.
> 
> I have not experienced it firsthand yet, but don't let it ruin your trip. I'm sure it will work out fine.





Thanks. Thing is, we normally go at Easter, as this is the only time aside of the summer that there is 2 weeks off school, but we couldn't get Easter, so we ended up booking August and therefore booking 3 weeks as schools are closed for 6 weeks. On our last visit my hubby started having doubts as locals were talking about how busy and how humid it was in August, so I was sort of dreading getting there and him regretting the trip due to big crowds and struggling to get on rides and also it being too hot. So the idea of this FP has just sent me into meltdown.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Lorrained said:


> See I read a couple of messages like this which indicates that there is the FP+ and then the original FP.....so is hat not the case now?  We are there for 3 weeks in August and booked for next August too, but I'll be honest my gut feeling is if it's how it's appearing to me, my family will totally go off disney and opt for universal end of orlando, I hate the express pass and totally disagree with having to pay for it on top of your park tickets, but at least you get a FP for every ride and can use both parks, not just limited to 3 FPs in total and only in 1 park....I'm stunned.


The old, "legacy," paper Fastpass unequivocally does not exist any more. They are in the process of removing the old FP machines, and the ones that are still there are covered up. FP+ is the only kind of FP now. 

The confusion lies in the fact that the system is still in flux. We can tell you how it's working now, but there's no way to know if it will be working the same way when your vacation rolls around. There are hints that Disney might allow FP+ reservations at more than one park in the future, but no one know if or when that might happen. Similarly, there have been reports lately that Disney might eventually allow us to book additional FP's after we've used up our three, but again, that's speculation right now. Your best bet is to learn how the system works now, and then stay informed of any changes between now and your trip. The DIS will keep you up to date!


----------



## mwerner2

msmileyface said:


> Your best bet is to go to one park in the morning, and get there for rope drop.  You want to ride the most popular rides first.  By getting there early, you shouldn't need fastpass for them.
> 
> Then, you have your fastpasses scheduled for your second park later in the day.  You walk into the crowded park and get right on whatever you scheduled.
> 
> I have not experienced it firsthand yet, but don't let it ruin your trip. I'm sure it will work out fine.



Thanks for this thread!  It's answering a lot of my questions. Sorry if the answers to my questions below have already been answered, I must have missed them.

The above scenario would only work if you were staying on-site or had an "activated" AP, right?  A guest that rates pre-scheduling.

As an off-site, second-class citizen (you'll be able to tell it's me, because I won't have one of those hand-cuffs, ahem, wristbands) I would only be able to get FP's from the park I am currently in.   

*1st question*:In other words, if I go to MK at rope drop, and go to a kiosk, I can't get FP's for Epcot? 

If so, my only option if I want to park hop, is to RD at MK for an hour or so, and then proceed directly to a kiosk at Epcot to get my 3 FP's for later in the day.  This is assuming there are any left.  

*2nd question*: is there an on-line way for second-class citizens to find out what FP's are still available?

*3rd question*: how does a group get FP's at the same time?  Do you scan all the tickets or handcuffs in, and then choose the FP schedule for them all?

*4th question*: (just food for thought) WWWD - what would Walt do? What would he think of dividing all his guests into first and second class citizens?  It's been going on for a while, staring with Extra Magic Hour.  This is just a further manifestation.


----------



## mesaboy2

Lorrained said:


> Ok, so I read the first thread explaining the new FASTPASS and I have to say my initial thoughts are not good. I can see our "we will only ever visit Orlando for a holiday destination" coming to an end once my family encounters this in August OR my family will now opt to stay at the universal end and bid a sad farewell to disney, unless I have misunderstood. I'm hoping I've got he wrong end of the stick. I just can't understand why Disney would mess win something that worked so well
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is his FP+ on top of the old FP? I.e. Do you still have the option of the normal FP if available? Or is is literally it? 3 FPs per day.
> 
> 2. Following on from that have I read it right, the passes must be from the same park? So if we park hop then it's tough? Basically if we decide to visit HS in the morning our passes must be from there so it would be RnR, ToT and would have to select another HS ride and not use the 3rd for Everest?
> 
> So, I'm ploughing through the messages and I get to the mention of FP so, I'm guessing that he old FP system is still in place, but this FP+ is a different option to maybe share out things a little different? If that's the case that makes me feel a little easier and maybe I'm just confused, it's just hard to plough through 28 pages of messages lol.





Lorrained said:


> See I read a couple of messages like this which indicates that there is the FP+ and then the original FP.....so is hat not the case now?
> 
> We are there for 3 weeks in August and booked for next August too, but I'll be honest my gut feeling is if it's how it's appearing to me, my family will totally go off disney and opt for universal end of orlando, I hate the express pass and totally disagree with having to pay for it on top of your park tickets, but at least you get a FP for every ride and can use both parks, not just limited to 3 FPs in total and only in 1 park....I'm stunned.



Even though the original post was written back in July, I keep it updated with relevant changes.  I usually have some tweak to it weekly if not more.  A fair amount has changed in the interim, and more is probably coming.  What this means is that the OP, while oldest, has the most up-to-date information on FP+ and should be considered correct before any of the conversational posts that occur after it (the rest of the thread).



mwerner2 said:


> Thanks for this thread!  It's answering a lot of my questions. Sorry if the answers to my questions below have already been answered, I must have missed them.
> 
> *0st question*The above scenario would only work if you were staying on-site or had an "activated" AP, right?  A guest that rates pre-scheduling.
> 
> As an off-site, second-class citizen (you'll be able to tell it's me, because I won't have one of those hand-cuffs, ahem, wristbands) I would only be able to get FP's from the park I am currently in.
> 
> *1st question*:In other words, if I go to MK at rope drop, and go to a kiosk, I can't get FP's for Epcot?
> 
> If so, my only option if I want to park hop, is to RD at MK for an hour or so, and then proceed directly to a kiosk at Epcot to get my 3 FP's for later in the day.  This is assuming there are any left.
> 
> *2nd question*: is there an on-line way for second-class citizens to find out what FP's are still available?
> 
> *3rd question*: how does a group get FP's at the same time?  Do you scan all the tickets or handcuffs in, and then choose the FP schedule for them all?
> 
> *4th question*: (just food for thought) WWWD - what would Walt do? What would he think of dividing all his guests into first and second class citizens?  It's been going on for a while, staring with Extra Magic Hour.  This is just a further manifestation.



0.  Yes.

1.  Correct on all counts.

2.  No, sorry.  Onsite guests aren't privy to all available info either though.

3.  I think one at a time.  I would assume a nearby iPad-armed CM could ease this process.

4.  I will only say that prebooking is likely to come for offsiters as well and that the current system setup is temporary.  I think there will always be some kind of incentive for guests to choose onsite.


----------



## Soupermom

I didn't see this covered in the first few posts, so I'm hoping someone can answer and maybe add it to the guidelines?

If I start my day at MK and don't use any FP+ at that park, can I use a MK kiosk to reserve my 3 FP+ for Epcot and hop there later, or do I have to use the Epcot kiosk for the Epcot FP+s?  Does that make sense?


----------



## mesaboy2

Soupermom said:


> I didn't see this covered in the first few posts, so I'm hoping someone can answer and maybe add it to the guidelines?
> 
> If I start my day at MK and don't use any FP+ at that park, can I use a MK kiosk to reserve my 3 FP+ for Epcot and hop there later, or do I have to use the Epcot kiosk for the Epcot FP+s?  Does that make sense?



At the moment, an MK kiosk can only schedule FP for MK attractions--at least for offsite guests.  Not entirely sure about onsites.

(I answered this in the other thread you asked it in.)  

ETA: Modified #12 in OP to capture this info.. Thanks!


----------



## Stefecatzz

I made a FP+ for Fantasmic but then I read that there is no longer reserved seating for it.  Can someone confirm this, please?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Stefecatzz said:


> I made a FP+ for Fantasmic but then I read that there is no longer reserved seating for it.  Can someone confirm this, please?
> 
> Thanks!



Confirmed many times over by many different posters.  Hasn't consistently offered reserved seating since October.

The Fantasmic FP was an A with reserved, and is a C without it.


----------



## valuablememories

Can Annual Passholders without resort reservation book BOG lunch?


----------



## Lorrained

mesaboy2 said:


> Even though the original post was written back in July, I keep it updated with relevant changes.  I usually have some tweak to it weekly if not more.  A fair amount has changed in the interim, and more is probably coming.  What this means is that the OP, while oldest, has the most up-to-date information on FP+ and should be considered correct before any of the conversational posts that occur after it (the rest of the thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 0.  Yes.
> 
> 1.  Correct on all counts.
> 
> 2.  No, sorry.  Onsite guests aren't privy to all available info either though.
> 
> 3.  I think one at a time.  I would assume a nearby iPad-armed CM could ease this process.
> 
> 4.  I will only say that prebooking is likely to come for offsiters as well and that the current system setup is temporary.  I think there will always be some kind of incentive for guests to choose onsite.




I read your original message and have looked at SOME following, but the first few pages seemed to be people agreeing or disagreeing with your rating of the rides, so I sort of plowed through those as personally I might rate rides totally different - there are 4 of us in my family and at each park we would all have a different 1, 2, 3 so.....that's personal preference and so I skipped a lot there and tried to find other snippets . 

Just the one thing re staying ON SITE, I do think that's a little unfair, personally we choose NOT to stay on site, much as I love all things Disney, we like that when we go back to our hotel it's not. We like the choice, we never drive and so the location of hotel is important to us that it's flexible for us to get easily to all of the parks - disney, seaworld, Busch, universal, and also the shopping outlets and a variety of shops and eating places. That's our choice, and so people might say "well if you don't get the perks then that's your own fault for not staying in disney property" but what about people who can't afford to stay on site? Some people may have to choose a non disney property.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Thanks, Mesa!


----------



## mesaboy2

valuablememories said:


> Can Annual Passholders without resort reservation book BOG lunch?



I think the URL requires an onsite reservation confirmation number to set up, so I don't think so.



Lorrained said:


> I read your original message and have looked at SOME following, but the first few pages seemed to be people agreeing or disagreeing with your rating of the rides, so I sort of plowed through those as personally I might rate rides totally different - there are 4 of us in my family and at each park we would all have a different 1, 2, 3 so.....that's personal preference and so I skipped a lot there and tried to find other snippets .
> 
> Just the one thing re staying ON SITE, I do think that's a little unfair, personally we choose NOT to stay on site, much as I love all things Disney, we like that when we go back to our hotel it's not. We like the choice, we never drive and so the location of hotel is important to us that it's flexible for us to get easily to all of the parks - disney, seaworld, Busch, universal, and also the shopping outlets and a variety of shops and eating places. That's our choice, and so people might say "well if you don't get the perks then that's your own fault for not staying in disney property" but what about people who can't afford to stay on site? Some people may have to choose a non disney property.



I agree the current system is less than ideal, particularly for offsite guests.

The original thread focused exclusively on prioritizing attractions, which is why you see the discussion.  Notice that the priority is not based on a "rating of the rides", but on a FP's potential to save time.  This is a much more objective characteristic to rate on.  I love many of the rides that are Cs, and not the biggest fan of some As--but that is not what the priority list is about.  I tried to make that clear in the OP.



Stefecatzz said:


> Thanks, Mesa!



You're welcome.


----------



## jenninaustin

thanks very much for posting this info


----------



## Lorrained

mesaboy2 said:


> I think the URL requires an onsite reservation confirmation number to set up, so I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the current system is less than ideal, particularly for offsite guests.
> 
> The original thread focused exclusively on prioritizing attractions, which is why you see the discussion.  Notice that the priority is not based on a "rating of the rides", but on a FP's potential to save time.  This is a much more objective characteristic to rate on.  I love many of the rides that are Cs, and not the biggest fan of some As--but that is not what the priority list is about.  I tried to make that clear in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.





Ahhhhh I thought it was like a rating the rides, and then the following posts I thought they were people discussing their own preferences, n like you say, I possibly rate one ride a C which you might rate an A (I had my contact lenses in when I looked and can't read properly with them in )

Thanks for your help and the info, I've just started to flap a little basically my hubby books the holiday but then I keep up to speed with the park info etc.


----------



## mesaboy2

Lorrained said:


> Ahhhhh I thought it was like a rating the rides, and then the following posts I thought they were people discussing their own preferences, n like you say, I possibly rate one ride a C which you might rate an A (I had my contact lenses in when I looked and can't read properly with them in )
> 
> Thanks for your help and the info, I've just started to flap a little basically my hubby books the holiday but then I keep up to speed with the park info etc.



Case in point.  I love, love, love Mickey's PhilharMagic.  Simple, beautiful Disney at its best.  It's a solid C on my list because you almost never have to wait more than 10-15 minutes for it without FP.  Space Mountain?  Rough as all get out, gets worse as I get older.  Solid A because a sub-45-minute wait is relatively unusual.


----------



## EMode

Hi, I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me. I am sorry if it has been asked before.

I am in the process of planning a Spring Break trip to US but I would love to spend one day at MK. I can't imagine being so close and not visiting!
If we plan on going later in the day is it possible for just me to go to rope drop at MK in the morning and use one of the Kiosks to schedule FP+ for my entire family or will they all have to enter the park with their tickets in order to activate them and schedule FP+'s? Thank you so much.


----------



## mesaboy2

EMode said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me. I am sorry if it has been asked before.
> 
> I am in the process of planning a Spring Break trip to US but I would love to spend one day at MK. I can't imagine being so close and not visiting!
> If we plan on going later in the day is it possible for just me to go to rope drop at MK in the morning and use one of the Kiosks to schedule FP+ for my entire family or will they all have to enter the park with their tickets in order to activate them and schedule FP+'s? Thank you so much.



As before, the ticket must be activated at park entry to be used to schedule FP.


----------



## EMode

mesaboy2 said:


> As before, the ticket must be activated at park entry to be used to schedule FP.



Thank you, that is what I figured. We have always stayed onsite so it wasn't an issue but I was hoping I could run over in the morning without dragging everyone with me


----------



## Soupermom

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Hawk

Hi Folks:

How about this one.  AP staying offsite.  Can I make a dining reservation, then get FP+ based on the reservation date?  If so, how big is my FP+ window?  Also, how do I cancel the reservation online, without being charged?  Once I cancel the reservation will my FP+ disappear?  So would it be beneficial to make the dining reservation late in the vacation?

Sorry if this has already been discussed.  

Tim/Hawk


----------



## mesaboy2

Hawk said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> How about this one.  AP staying offsite.  Can I make a dining reservation, then get FP+ based on the reservation date?  If so, how big is my FP+ window?  Also, how do I cancel the reservation online, without being charged?  Once I cancel the reservation will my FP+ disappear?  So would it be beneficial to make the dining reservation late in the vacation?
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed.
> 
> Tim/Hawk



I still have yet to see anyone claim a successful prebooking of FP+ without a *resort* reservation, either current or past.  Contrary experiences welcome.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

AP holders with a DVC resort ressie for May 15th-19th.  Already have MBs (with our APs linked in MDE) from our Oct. stay.  Our APs expire May 16th, _so_

Can we make our FP+ selections at 60 days out for the entire stay before renewing APs and linking them?         *OR*

Will we only be able to make FP+ selections through the 16th (AP exp. date)with the current APs and the selections for the remaining days (17th-18th) will have to wait until the APs are renewed and linked?

  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

I wish I knew, CB.  Bumping in hopes someone else can help.


----------



## TinyDancer

Thank you so much for this amazing, insightful thread!!


----------



## megs193

Quick FP+ question. If I book disney junior live on stage at 10:30 as one of my FP+ Selections what time frame will I be able to book my next FP+?  TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

megs193 said:


> Quick FP+ question. If I book disney junior live on stage at 10:30 as one of my FP+ Selections what time frame will I be able to book my next FP+?  TIA



You can book all three FPs at once and for any time of day, as long as the three return windows don't overlap.

Be advised, the reserved area for DJR is in a very poor location for viewing.  There are far better FP choices.


----------



## megs193

mesaboy2 said:


> You can book all three FPs at once and for any time of day, as long as the three return windows don't overlap.
> 
> Be advised, the reserved area for DJR is in a very poor location for viewing.  There are far better FP choices.



If we don't use FP+ for disney junior what time do you think we need to be in line for the 9:40 show. My kids are 1 and 4 and are obsessed with jake so I don't want to screw it up. TIA

ETA this will be during the first week of May.


----------



## mesaboy2

megs193 said:


> If we don't use FP+ for disney junior what time do you think we need to be in line for the 9:40 show. My kids are 1 and 4 and are obsessed with jake so I don't want to screw it up. TIA
> 
> ETA this will be during the first week of May.



That early in the day, there shouldn't be much demand.  I'd get in line about 9:20p, and you could probably get away with later than that.

The problem with the reserved area, by the way, is that it's *too* close to the stage.  It is elevated a couple of feet at least, and guests sit on the floor right in front of it.  Everyone has to strain just to see the tops of the puppets, especially toddlers.

ETA:  This picture, from WDWtourguide.com, mostly shows the problem.  There are a few kids up there that can't see squat.


----------



## megs193

mesaboy2 said:


> That early in the day, there shouldn't be much demand.  I'd get in line about 9:20p, and you could probably get away with later than that.
> 
> The problem with the reserved area, by the way, is that it's *too* close to the stage.  It is elevated a couple of feet at least, and guests sit on the floor right in front of it.  Everyone has to strain just to see the tops of the puppets, especially toddlers.



Thanks!


----------



## db57me

My apologies if this has been covered anywhere in this thread. This is all new to me, so I'm just checking to make sure I understand the FP+ system. We will be at WDW the last week of June. I've prepared My D Experience for everything I can for now. As I understand it, I'll be able to schedule FP+ attractions 60 days prior to arriving - 3 per day. Do these need to be at the same park? We have the hopper, so can I schedule 2 say at AK in the morning and 1 at MK in the evening? Thanks everyone.


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> My apologies if this has been covered anywhere in this thread. This is all new to me, so I'm just checking to make sure I understand the FP+ system. We will be at WDW the last week of June. I've prepared My D Experience for everything I can for now. As I understand it, I'll be able to schedule FP+ attractions 60 days prior to arriving - 3 per day. *Do these need to be at the same park?* We have the hopper, so can I schedule 2 say at AK in the morning and 1 at MK in the evening? Thanks everyone.



Yes.

All these types of questions are answered in the first part of the first post.  I keep it updated so that you don't have to read through the entire thread for answers.


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.  All these types of questions are answered in the first part of the first post.  I keep it updated so that you don't have to read through the entire thread for answers.



Thank you. I should have started there before posting. Forgive the newbie.


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> Thank you. I should have started there before posting. Forgive the newbie.



LOL.  It's all good.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

CarolinaBlue said:


> AP holders with a DVC resort ressie for May 15th-19th.  Already have MBs (with our APs linked in MDE) from our Oct. stay.  Our APs expire May 16th, _so_
> 
> Can we make our FP+ selections at 60 days out for the entire stay before renewing APs and linking them?         *OR*
> 
> Will we only be able to make FP+ selections through the 16th (AP exp. date)with the current APs and the selections for the remaining days (17th-18th) will have to wait until the APs are renewed and linked?
> 
> Thanks!





mesaboy2 said:


> I wish I knew, CB.  Bumping in hopes someone else can help.



In the meantime, I'll keep searching.


----------



## aripantaloon

I have a couple of questions regarding those with magic bands who are too short for the ride as well as rider swap.

I have one who will just barely make the 40" cut off.  Maybe.  Another who is in bare feet a hair under the 48" cut off, and a third who is good to go on all rides.  In the past with the old FP system, if we wanted, say space mountain, we would pull FP for all who had tickets, including those too short to ride.  We would end up with 4.  Then a parent and the tall kid would go on and get a rider swap.  (using 2 FP tickets).  Then other parent and tall kid would go on again using rider swap ticket.  Then we would repeat with the other 2 FP tickets so the kid rode 4 times and each parent rode twice.  Now with the magic bands, we could schedule a FP for all 5 of us, but only 4 of us can ride it.  Is there any way to take advantage of the 5th person's FP on the magic band?  Can one parent take her band and ride and ask for a rider swap ticket and then use it to have the 2 older kids and a parent ride again?  

I know we can still use rider swap as we did in the past.  Do they still give you a ticket that can be used for more than 2 people?  So can I go on with my 2 taller kids and then DH take the same 2 on again?  What if there is a ride (like tower of terror) that the shortie is tall enough for (if she is over 40" it's going to be just barely since she was 38.5" as of September) but there is no way I think she's ready to ride?  Can we still use rider swap if they eye her up and decide to measure her and ok her to ride?  Would they ever do that if you ask for a rider swap and it's clear that she's a little one?  She'll be turning 4 a week after our trip.


----------



## mike the canuck

Thanks for the list


----------



## mike the canuck

I'm just trying to figure out a game plan for getting Fastpasses for my Honeymoon in July. Any critiques or suggestions would be appreciated. 
This is what I'm planning and thinking so far:
(I'll include the ADRs I have booked already)

June 30 - Magic Kingdom 
Afternoon:
BTM
SPLSHM
SPACEM or Under the Sea?
(ADR at Bog for 5:30pm)

July 1 
Afternoon:
Soarin
Maelstrom 
SE
(ADR at Le Cellier 5:30pm)

July 2 - DHS -
Afternoon:
RRC
Star Tours
Fantasmic
(ADR at Brown Derby 5:30pm)

July 3 - AK 
( Tusker House lunch 12:35pm )
Afternoon:
KS
EE
DINO
Head to MK after for Fireworks

July 4 - Epcot for Biergarten 
Afternoon
TT
MS
Illuminations 
(Biergarten 6:10pm)

July 10 
Late afternoon
TSM
ST
Fantasmic
(Adr at Scifi at 5:30pm)

July 11 - Ak - 
Afternoon :
EE
KS
KRR
(Dinner at Hoop de do 6:15pm)
MK after

July 13 - Epcot 
Soarin
Maelstrom 
SE
San angel inn 5:15pm 

July 14 - 
Keys to the Kingdom 8:15am
 Tonys town square 2:35pm
After 3pm
SPACEM
SPLSHM
BTM
Wishes dessert party 9pm

What do you think?


----------



## mesaboy2

mike the canuck said:


> I'm just trying to figure out a game plan for getting Fastpasses for my Honeymoon in July. Any critiques or suggestions would be appreciated.
> This is what I'm planning and thinking so far:
> (I'll include the ADRs I have booked already)
> 
> June 30 - Magic Kingdom
> Afternoon:
> BTM
> SPLSHM
> SPACEM or Under the Sea?
> (ADR at Bog for 5:30pm)
> 
> July 1
> Afternoon:
> Soarin
> Maelstrom
> SE
> (ADR at Le Cellier 5:30pm)
> 
> July 2 - DHS -
> Afternoon:
> RRC
> Star Tours
> Fantasmic
> (ADR at Brown Derby 5:30pm)
> 
> July 3 - AK
> ( Tusker House lunch 12:35pm )
> Afternoon:
> KS
> EE
> DINO
> Head to MK after for Fireworks
> 
> July 4 - Epcot for Biergarten
> Afternoon
> TT
> MS
> Illuminations
> (Biergarten 6:10pm)
> 
> July 10
> Late afternoon
> TSM
> ST
> Fantasmic
> (Adr at Scifi at 5:30pm)
> 
> July 11 - Ak -
> Afternoon :
> EE
> KS
> KRR
> (Dinner at Hoop de do 6:15pm)
> MK after
> 
> July 13 - Epcot
> Soarin
> Maelstrom
> SE
> San angel inn 5:15pm
> 
> July 14 -
> Keys to the Kingdom 8:15am
> Tonys town square 2:35pm
> After 3pm
> SPACEM
> SPLSHM
> BTM
> Wishes dessert party 9pm
> 
> What do you think?



Looks mostly good to me except for two things.  One, you're using FPs on Fantasmic twice (widely regarded to be a near-total waste)--but that's your call of course.  Two, you have TT and IllumiNations FPs on the same day--tiering prevents that.  I'd drop the IllumiNations.

ETA:  duh, Fantasmic also can't be selected with either RnRC or TSM.  Dump Fantasmic as an FP.


----------



## MermaidMommy

You also have Soarin' and Maelstrom on the same day. Tiering will prevent that as well.


----------



## mike the canuck

mesaboy2 said:


> Looks mostly good to me except for two things.  One, you're using FPs on Fantasmic twice (widely regarded to be a near-total waste)--but that's your call of course.  Two, you have TT and IllumiNations FPs on the same day--tiering prevents that.  I'd drop the IllumiNations.
> 
> ETA:  duh, Fantasmic also can't be selected with either RnRC or TSM.  Dump Fantasmic as an FP.



Ok thanks. Ill redo my list. Is there a list on the front page of which rides are on which tier? I cant find it



MermaidMommy said:


> You also have Soarin' and Maelstrom on the same day. Tiering will prevent that as well.


Crap. Ok. I'll change that. Thank you


----------



## mesaboy2

mike the canuck said:


> Ok thanks. Ill redo my list. Is there a list on the front page of which rides are on which tier? I cant find it



It's integrated into the main list.  Attractions in *bold* are in Group 1, all others are in Group 2.


----------



## mike the canuck

mesaboy2 said:


> It's integrated into the main list.  Attractions in *bold* are in Group 1, all others are in Group 2.



Ok thank you.


----------



## Shaden

Can I nominate you for something mesa !?!?!? 

Its pretty clear that you are not a fan of this system, but you are still doing so bloody much to help complete strangers make the most of it ... impressive good sir, impressive.


----------



## mesaboy2

Shaden said:


> Can I nominate you for something mesa !?!?!?
> 
> Its pretty clear that you are not a fan of this system, but you are still doing so bloody much to help complete strangers make the most of it ... impressive good sir, impressive.



We're all in this together, and I want *everyone* to be able to make the most of it.


----------



## mike the canuck

Ok. How about this?

June 30 - Magic Kingdom 
Afternoon:
BTM
SPLSHM
SPACEM or Under the Sea?
(ADR at Bog for 5:30pm)

July 1 
Afternoon:
Soarin
Turtle Talk With Crush
SE
(ADR at Le Cellier 5:30pm)

July 2 - DHS -
Afternoon:
RRC
Star Tours
Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
(ADR at Brown Derby 5:30pm)

July 3 - AK 
( Tusker House lunch 12:35pm )
Afternoon:
KS
EE
DINO
Head to MK after for Fireworks

July 4 - Epcot for Biergarten 
Afternoon
TT
MS
Illuminations 
(Biergarten 6:10pm)

July 10 
Late afternoon
TSM
ST
Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular
(Adr at Scifi at 5:30pm)

July 11 - Ak - 
Afternoon :
EE
KS
KRR
(Dinner at Hoop de do 6:15pm)
MK after

July 13 - Epcot 
Soarin
Journey Into Imagination With Figment
SE
San angel inn 5:15pm 

July 14 - 
Keys to the Kingdom 8:15am
Tonys town square 2:35pm
After 3pm
SPACEM
SPLSHM
BTM
Wishes dessert party 9pm

What do you think?


----------



## mesaboy2

mike the canuck said:


> Ok. How about this?
> 
> June 30 - Magic Kingdom
> Afternoon:
> BTM
> SPLSHM
> SPACEM or Under the Sea?
> (ADR at Bog for 5:30pm)
> 
> July 1
> Afternoon:
> Soarin
> Turtle Talk With Crush
> SE
> (ADR at Le Cellier 5:30pm)
> 
> July 2 - DHS -
> Afternoon:
> RRC
> Star Tours
> Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> (ADR at Brown Derby 5:30pm)
> 
> July 3 - AK
> ( Tusker House lunch 12:35pm )
> Afternoon:
> KS
> EE
> DINO
> Head to MK after for Fireworks
> 
> July 4 - Epcot for Biergarten
> Afternoon
> TT
> MS
> Illuminations
> (Biergarten 6:10pm)
> 
> July 10
> Late afternoon
> TSM
> ST
> Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular
> (Adr at Scifi at 5:30pm)
> 
> July 11 - Ak -
> Afternoon :
> EE
> KS
> KRR
> (Dinner at Hoop de do 6:15pm)
> MK after
> 
> July 13 - Epcot
> Soarin
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> SE
> San angel inn 5:15pm
> 
> July 14 -
> Keys to the Kingdom 8:15am
> Tonys town square 2:35pm
> After 3pm
> SPACEM
> SPLSHM
> BTM
> Wishes dessert party 9pm
> 
> What do you think?



Better, but you still can't do TT and Illuminations with FPs on same day.    And Figment may be the absolute worst FP selection at WDW in terms of saving you time.  But if that's what you want, go for it.  

I'd choose Space over Under the Sea on Day 1, by the way.


----------



## mike the canuck

mesaboy2 said:


> Better, but you still can't do TT and Illuminations with FPs on same day.    And Figment may be the absolute worst FP selection at WDW in terms of saving you time.  But if that's what you want, go for it.    I'd choose Space over Under the Sea on Day 1, by the way.



Crap. I forgot to change the illuminations. Thanks. What should I choose instead of Figment. I just picked something.


----------



## mesaboy2

mike the canuck said:


> Crap. I forgot to change the illuminations. Thanks. What should I choose instead of Figment. I just picked something.



Maybe Living With the Land or The Seas.  But really, none of these need FP 95% of the time.  Choose what you want.


----------



## bama belle

I'm curious how the FP+ works at Its Tough To Be A Bug. Since this is a show, do you get priority seating or access? Is it worth it at all?


----------



## Kislaklan

bama belle said:


> I'm curious how the FP+ works at Its Tough To Be A Bug. Since this is a show, do you get priority seating or access? Is it worth it at all?



We were fortunate enough to test fast pass + in August.  If u use the fast pass for Tough to be a bug  u don't have to walk the long path all the way to the theatre and you get in the theatre 1st but I still don't think it's worth using on that show. We used it on lion king and it was so worth it we had reserved seats right in front.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Kislaklan said:


> We were fortunate enough to test fast pass + in August.  If u use the fast pass for Tough to be a bug  u don't have to walk the long path all the way to the theatre and you get in the theatre 1st but I still don't think it's worth using on that show. We used it on lion king and it was so worth it we had reserved seats right in front.



Was the Lion King area marked as the FP+ area? I ask because of an experience we had a couple years ago. We found a lost child in AK and the CM we turned him in to insisted on giving us VIP seating to the LK show. Well, the VIP seats are in the front row in front of the rows for wheelchairs. I am 5'9" and my husband is 6'5" and we sat there and listened to these people behind us complain loudly, yell at us, and go complain to CMs that they couldn't see over us and it wasn't fair that they should have the best seats if they're with someone in a wheelchair and it just made me so sad. We were gifted for helping someone only to have to sit through all that. I mean it was literally throughout the entire show.  If the areas aren't going to be clearly marked so people know why you're in the front, I won't be wasting a FP+ on it for sure!


----------



## Kislaklan

SRUAlmn said:


> Was the Lion King area marked as the FP+ area? I ask because of an experience we had a couple years ago. We found a lost child in AK and the CM we turned him in to insisted on giving us VIP seating to the LK show. Well, the VIP seats are in the front row in front of the rows for wheelchairs. I am 5'9" and my husband is 6'5" and we sat there and listened to these people behind us complain loudly, yell at us, and go complain to CMs that they couldn't see over us and it wasn't fair that they should have the best seats if they're with someone in a wheelchair and it just made me so sad. We were gifted for helping someone only to have to sit through all that. I mean it was literally throughout the entire show.  If the areas aren't going to be clearly marked so people know why you're in the front, I won't be wasting a FP+ on it for sure!



No they weren't marked at that time - they were just reserved seating and my kids even questioned why there was a handicap sign on the bench.  I think they are building a new area for lion king so maybe when that opens they will have a fast pass plus section.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Kislaklan said:


> No they weren't marked at that time - they were just reserved seating and my kids even questioned why there was a handicap sign on the bench.  I think they are building a new area for lion king so maybe when that opens they will have a fast pass plus section.



Oh, true! I bet they will!


----------



## bama belle

Kislaklan said:


> We were fortunate enough to test fast pass + in August.  If u use the fast pass for Tough to be a bug  u don't have to walk the long path all the way to the theatre and you get in the theatre 1st but I still don't think it's worth using on that show. We used it on lion king and it was so worth it we had reserved seats right in front.


Thank you! Do you still get to walk by the area that has the carved animals in the TOL? I don't mind the winding path, but I hate the waiting area- packed like sardines!


----------



## mike the canuck

mesaboy2 said:


> Maybe Living With the Land or The Seas.  But really, none of these need FP 95% of the time.  Choose what you want.



Cool. Sounds good. Thanks for your help. I assume the crowds will be heavy in July so I want to make the most of our FP+.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mike the canuck said:


> Cool. Sounds good. Thanks for your help. I assume the crowds will be heavy in July so I want to make the most of our FP+.



They will be!! If you try to stick to the suggested parks for the day they can be a little less daunting, and obviously at the more spread out parks it doesn't seem as bad.  We've always gone in June and July, aren't really rope drop people, haven't ever stood in a line for more than 20-30 minutes (and that was on rare occasion) and have always felt like we had a full trip and rode everything we wanted to!


----------



## mike the canuck

SRUAlmn said:


> They will be!! If you try to stick to the suggested parks for the day they can be a little less daunting, and obviously at the more spread out parks it doesn't seem as bad.  We've always gone in June and July, aren't really rope drop people, haven't ever stood in a line for more than 20-30 minutes (and that was on rare occasion) and have always felt like we had a full trip and rode everything we wanted to!



Awesome. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Kislaklan

bama belle said:


> Thank you! Do you still get to walk by the area that has the carved animals in the TOL? I don't mind the winding path, but I hate the waiting area- packed like sardines!



Yes you still pass the TOL but u have a separate waiting area- not squished in


----------



## horse11

I am almost 3 weeks out of setting up our FP+ choices and wanted to see if I understand this. Can I change my FP+ choices after choosing them? If so can I change them when I get to the park and see that line is pretty short. I am assuming that if I can do this choosing another option would be whether or not they have avilablity for my choice correct? As far as Wishes, IllumiNations: Reflections of the Earth, and Main Street Electrical Parade are concerned since you can not make them until a few days out and you want them to be one of your choices do can you only choose two other FP+ or can I choose 3 at the 60 day mark and then when Wishes, Illuminations, or the Main Street Parade come avilable can I switch out one of my 3 FP+ for one of these options? Also with the reserved seating for the three about choices how far in advance do you need to arrive at this areas? One last question. Last fall I read that people were getting Haunted Mansion as a bonus FP+ is this not the case any more? Thank you in advance to anyone who can clear this up for me.


----------



## mesaboy2

Yes, you can edit any choice to something else, assuming there is availability.  I haven't heard of bonus MK FPs since last summer.


----------



## db57me

SRUAlmn said:


> We've always gone in June and July, aren't really rope drop people, haven't ever stood in a line for more than 20-30 minutes (and that was on rare occasion) and have always felt like we had a full trip and rode everything we wanted to!



Newbie question: What does the term "rope drop people" refer to in this post? I've seen others use it. My guess is that these are the people who wait in line for a park or ride to open, for the 'rope' to drop so they can be one of the first in the park, on the ride. 

It's good to hear that someone has not had to deal with long waits in June.


----------



## SRUAlmn

db57me said:


> Newbie question: What does the term "rope drop people" refer to in this post? I've seen others use it. My guess is that these are the people who wait in line for a park or ride to open, for the 'rope' to drop so they can be one of the first in the park, on the ride.
> 
> It's good to hear that someone has not had to deal with long waits in June.



Yes, that's exactly what it means. Basically, you're there right at the park opening 

Don't get me wrong, there are definitely crowds and lines in June, but if you plan and prepare properly you can avoid them most of the time and still get to do most or all of what you want.


----------



## MermaidMommy

horse11 said:


> I am almost 3 weeks out of setting up our FP+ choices and wanted to see if I understand this. Can I change my FP+ choices after choosing them? If so can I change them when I get to the park and see that line is pretty short. I am assuming that if I can do this choosing another option would be whether or not they have avilablity for my choice correct? As far as Wishes, IllumiNations: Reflections of the Earth, and Main Street Electrical Parade are concerned since you can not make them until a few days out and you want them to be one of your choices do can you only choose two other FP+ or can I choose 3 at the 60 day mark and then when Wishes, Illuminations, or the Main Street Parade come avilable can I switch out one of my 3 FP+ for one of these options? Also with the reserved seating for the three about choices how far in advance do you need to arrive at this areas? One last question. Last fall I read that people were getting Haunted Mansion as a bonus FP+ is this not the case any more? Thank you in advance to anyone who can clear this up for me.


Illuminations isn't like MSEP or Wishes - it's available to choose any time. It's not released later like the other two.


----------



## ciera321

_I haven't seen this addressed, so I apologize if it has....We are going in May and have a 10 day ticket. We are staying 10 nights/11 days and one of those days will be a water park, so we won't be going to any other park that day. My question is, I want FP+ for arrival day AND departure day, skipping the day in the middle for the water park. Will I be allowed to make FP+ reservations for our departure day, or because it's day 11, will I not be allowed to do that? If not, when would I be able to? Thanks mesaboy2, for providing all this information!  _


----------



## mesaboy2

MermaidMommy said:


> Illuminations isn't like MSEP or Wishes - it's available to choose any time. It's not released later like the other two.



Ooh, I did not know that--thanks!

Can I get a couple others to confirm this, then I'll remove that note on the OP?



ciera321 said:


> _I haven't seen this addressed, so I apologize if it has....We are going in May and have a 10 day ticket. We are staying 10 nights/11 days and one of those days will be a water park, so we won't be going to any other park that day. My question is, I want FP+ for arrival day AND departure day, skipping the day in the middle for the water park. *Will I be allowed to make FP+ reservations for our departure day, or because it's day 11, will I not be allowed to do that?* If not, when would I be able to? Thanks mesaboy2, for providing all this information!  _



I'm pretty sure you'd be okay here.  I don't think your FP reservations need to be on consecutive days, only that the days you're booked on don't exceed the number of days on your tickets.  Since many people taking longer stays break up their WDW days with rest days or water park days, I can't imagine WDW set the system up to be that restrictive.


----------



## ciera321

_Thanks so much! I feel better now..._


----------



## pixie dust 112

Woo Hoo!!!! Thanks for the heads up on the fast pass for Be Our Guest at lunch time!  I have been there but went to MK twice with people who have never been to Be our guest and the lines were crazy.  Just made fast pass reservations for my visit with my daughter who has not yet seen Belle's castle! You made my day!!!


----------



## horse11

Mesaboy2 what are tier 1 rides for each park? I saw how you ranked the rides ABC but did not see the tier ranking. Sorry if it was there and I just did not see it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> Mesaboy2 what are tier 1 rides for each park? I saw how you ranked the rides ABC but did not see the tier ranking. Sorry if it was there and I just did not see it. Thanks for your help.



Group 1/Tier 1 rides are the ones that are bolded.  Explained in the red tiering section below the list.


----------



## mesaboy2

I see the DIS TPTB linked this thread on their Facebook feed this afternoon.  Gettin' some serious run.

Thanks to all for keeping this thread a source of info and not one of drama.


----------



## hhill

mesaboy why do you say she doesn't need FP+ for illuminations? is it not worth it?


----------



## Mouse13

I'm traveling with a group next week and am trying to change a FastPass for one member of our party. The group has picked Rockin' Roller Coaster but one member would prefer to ride a different attraction. I know how to make the change and have tried every available time for that day but the only options it gives me to switch to are Beauty and the Beast or Fantasmic. I'm not sure why my options are so limited and would love some expert insight. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

hhill said:


> mesaboy why do you say she doesn't need FP+ for illuminations? is it not worth it?



IMO, it is not worth it for two reasons.  One, it is not difficult to find what I would call a "good" or "decent" spot just 15-20 minutes before the show.  Two, it is grouped with two far better choices for FP:  Test Track and Soarin'.  Using FP at either of these usually saves an hour or more of waiting.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mouse13 said:


> I'm traveling with a group next week and am trying to change a FastPass for one member of our party. The group has picked Rockin' Roller Coaster but one member would prefer to ride a different attraction. I know how to make the change and have tried every available time for that day but the only options it gives me to switch to are Beauty and the Beast or Fantasmic. I'm not sure why my options are so limited and would love some expert insight. Thanks!



My guess is that tiering is the problem.  It sounds as if you aren't offered any Group 2 attractions in exchange for a Group 1, even though the general consensus is that Group 2s aren't as desirable as 1s.  You would think the system would allow this, but apparently not.


----------



## db57me

pixie dust 112 said:


> Woo Hoo!!!! Thanks for the heads up on the fast pass for Be Our Guest at lunch time!  I have been there but went to MK twice with people who have never been to Be our guest and the lines were crazy.  Just made fast pass reservations for my visit with my daughter who has not yet seen Belle's castle! You made my day!!!



We made reservations for dinner at BOG. This is is probably a stupid question, will need to worry about lines or using FP if we have a reservation? We were lucky to the reservation we made, it was the only dinner available (at this point) for the entire week we will be there.


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> We made reservations for dinner at BOG. This is is probably a stupid question, *will need to worry about lines or using FP if we have a reservation*? We were lucky to the reservation we made, it was the only dinner available (at this point) for the entire week we will be there.



No, not at all.  FP for BOG only applies to lunch.


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> No, not at all.  FP for BOG only applies to lunch.



 Thanks!


----------



## MindyDis

SRUAlmn said:


> They will be!! If you try to stick to the suggested parks for the day they can be a little less daunting, and obviously at the more spread out parks it doesn't seem as bad.  We've always gone in June and July, aren't really rope drop people, haven't ever stood in a line for more than 20-30 minutes (and that was on rare occasion) and have always felt like we had a full trip and rode everything we wanted to!


When you say "suggested parks", where do you find these recommendations? I've seen lots of sites that do them, but wonder who you think is most reliable. Thanks!


----------



## SRUAlmn

MindyDis said:


> When you say "suggested parks", where do you find these recommendations? I've seen lots of sites that do them, but wonder who you think is most reliable. Thanks!



I asked this before as we'll since there are so many different sites. The consensus was Josh at Easy WDW was the most user friendly and reliable, but those are just the opinions I was given  We followed his suggestions on our last trip and did pretty well


----------



## jcarwash

mesaboy2 said:


> Ooh, I did not know that--thanks!
> 
> Can I get a couple others to confirm this, then I'll remove that note on the OP?



Confirming that I booked Illuminations at 60 days out.


----------



## iheartbuffy

mesaboy2 said:


> Ooh, I did not know that--thanks!
> 
> Can I get a couple others to confirm this, then I'll remove that note on the OP?



Illuminations was an option for me at 60 days as well.


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> Group 1/Tier 1 rides are the ones that are bolded.  Explained in the red tiering section below the list.



Oh I see thanks? What do you think about wishes or the eletrical parade at MK for a FP+ option? I will have young kids and a cranky husand who after waiting in line all day will not be as willing to get to a spot to wait and hour in a half for either event. actually more the husband then the kids LOL! Also we will have my parents who are in there upper 60's and standing for long periods will be hard on them after doing it most of the day. how do they work these particular FP options? Thanks once again for your help with this issue.


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> IMO, it is not worth it for two reasons.  One, it is not difficult to find what I would call a "good" or "decent" spot just 15-20 minutes before the show.  Two, it is grouped with two far better choices for FP:  Test Track and Soarin'.  Using FP at either of these usually saves an hour or more of waiting.



Where do you think is the best spot to see the show 15-20 minutes before?


----------



## mesaboy2

jcarwash said:


> Confirming that I booked Illuminations at 60 days out.





iheartbuffy said:


> Illuminations was an option for me at 60 days as well.



Thanks to you both for backing up the PP.  I will edit the OP.



horse11 said:


> Oh I see thanks? What do you think about wishes or the eletrical parade at MK for a FP+ option? I will have young kids and a cranky husand who after waiting in line all day will not be as willing to get to a spot to wait and hour in a half for either event. actually more the husband then the kids LOL! Also we will have my parents who are in there upper 60's and standing for long periods will be hard on them after doing it most of the day. how do they work these particular FP options? Thanks once again for your help with this issue.



Sounds to me like both MSEP and Wishes make sense for your group.  Both have reserved areas where you stand or sit on the ground.  For Wishes, it's a grassy area and relatively uncrowded.



horse11 said:


> Where do you think is the best spot to see the show 15-20 minutes before?



No particular spot, I'd just make sure you are not downwind of the lagoon.


----------



## Aliceacc

horse11 said:


> Oh I see thanks? What do you think about wishes or the eletrical parade at MK for a FP+ option? I will have young kids and a cranky husand who after waiting in line all day will not be as willing to get to a spot to wait and hour in a half for either event. actually more the husband then the kids LOL! Also we will have my parents who are in there upper 60's and standing for long periods will be hard on them after doing it most of the day. how do they work these particular FP options? Thanks once again for your help with this issue.



I am SO NOT an expert, so take this for what it's worth.
Personally, if there's still a way to do it, I would book the dessert party instead of spending a FP+ on Wishes.

That was our Christmas present to my brother in law in his family, and my sister in law and her husband, all of whom will be joining us in WDW. If you can book it, you could call it a combo Mother's Day/ Father's Day gift for the cranky husband and the tired grandparents.

Not only does everyone get to enjoy the fabulous desserts, but you get a SEAT --with a cup of coffee if you choose-- for Wishes. (And, as a bonus, there's a Photopass photographer there-- you can get some amazing family shots with the castle as a backdrop.) 

It's certainly an option to consider if you can swing the finances-- and it doesn't use up one of those valuable FP's.

You can book it at 180+10.


----------



## db57me

SRUAlmn said:


> I asked this before as we'll since there are so many different sites. The consensus was Josh at Easy WDW was the most user friendly and reliable, but those are just the opinions I was given  We followed his suggestions on our last trip and did pretty well



As a first time vacationer to WDW, I have found easyWDW.com to be user friendly, thorough, and VERY informative. He gives you day-by-day recommendations for parks and rides.


----------



## DisneyAllyC

I'm praying Fast pass+ won't give us any problems while we're down there. I know its not perfect and I'm trying to prepare myself in case something goes wrong but I don't want to stress my out over it.


----------



## horse11

Aliceacc said:


> I am SO NOT an expert, so take this for what it's worth.
> Personally, if there's still a way to do it, I would book the dessert party instead of spending a FP+ on Wishes.
> 
> That was our Christmas present to my brother in law in his family, and my sister in law and her husband, all of whom will be joining us in WDW. If you can book it, you could call it a combo Mother's Day/ Father's Day gift for the cranky husband and the tired grandparents.
> 
> Not only does everyone get to enjoy the fabulous desserts, but you get a SEAT --with a cup of coffee if you choose-- for Wishes. (And, as a bonus, there's a Photopass photographer there-- you can get some amazing family shots with the castle as a backdrop.)
> 
> It's certainly an option to consider if you can swing the finances-- and it doesn't use up one of those valuable FP's.
> 
> You can book it at 180+10.



Ah you are so right. We actually have the desert party booked as well as Pirate Pals which is a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not sure which one to keep at this point. We are going to MK twice. The first day we leave early to go to the Poly for their dinner show. I was considering doing either the parade and or Wishes as a FP+ option after the dinner show. Our second day at MK we will get to the park late morning due to doing the Character breakfast at Ohana's. The boys have an appointment to be made up as pirates so we thought it would be fun to do Pirate Pals that night but have Desert Party booked in case that would be a better option and avoid the running around. Since we will be doing one of those options for sure we most likely will not choose Wishes as one of our FP+. Oh my I swear I am going to drive myself crazy. Ops to late LOL!!!!


----------



## horse11

How late can you get to the reserved spot for the electrical parade as a FP+ option? do they give you a time in which you need to report to the reserved spot?


----------



## mesaboy2

horse11 said:


> How late can you get to the reserved spot for the electrical parade as a FP+ option? do they give you a time in which you need to report to the reserved spot?



There is a return window yes, but as with anything the earlier you get there the better chance at a front-row spot.  It's just you generally don't have to be as early with FP as you would otherwise.


----------



## Aliceacc

horse11 said:


> Ah you are so right. We actually have the desert party booked as well as Pirate Pals which is a boat ride to see the fireworks. I am not sure which one to keep at this point. We are going to MK twice. The first day we leave early to go to the Poly for their dinner show. I was considering doing either the parade and or Wishes as a FP+ option after the dinner show. Our second day at MK we will get to the park late morning due to doing the Character breakfast at Ohana's. The boys have an appointment to be made up as pirates so we thought it would be fun to do Pirate Pals that night but have Desert Party booked in case that would be a better option and avoid the running around. Since we will be doing one of those options for sure we most likely will not choose Wishes as one of our FP+. Oh my I swear I am going to drive myself crazy. Ops to late LOL!!!!



I've never done the luau. But if it ends before Wishes, you can watch Wishes from the Poly beach. The boys can relax and play on the beach, the adults can enjoy the fireworks, and you don't deal with the craziness of leaving the Magic Kingdom... just walk to the TTC from the Poly and get onto the right bus. 


The boys don't even have to know that there's such a thing as the pirates cruise... you can save that for the next trip.

And know that, ultimately, whatever you decide on will be just right. You'll have a great time no matter what.  And you can't possibly do it all, so it's OK to leave some things for the next trip, or the one after that.

So enjoy the planning, but don't let it make you crazy.


----------



## horse11

Aliceacc said:


> I've never done the luau. But if it ends before Wishes, you can watch Wishes from the Poly beach. The boys can relax and play on the beach, the adults can enjoy the fireworks, and you don't deal with the craziness of leaving the Magic Kingdom... just walk to the TTC from the Poly and get onto the right bus.
> 
> 
> The boys don't even have to know that there's such a thing as the pirates cruise... you can save that for the next trip.
> 
> And know that, ultimately, whatever you decide on will be just right. You'll have a great time no matter what.  And you can't possibly do it all, so it's OK to leave some things for the next trip, or the one after that.
> 
> So enjoy the planning, but don't let it make you crazy.



Your so right! Thanks for the advice. I love planning it is almost as much fun as the trip itself. Thanks!


----------



## conniehar90

Great thread - thanks Mesaboy!

Is there anywhere that shows the best FP+ kiosks to use?  I have been reading that some are more crowded than others but having that info all in one spot would be great.  

Especially, at rope drop.   We are offsiters and visiting at the end of March so it looks like there will be no opportunity for us to reserve ahead of time.  Just stressing about what to do first (ride or hit kiosk) and where would be the best kiosk to hit.

Thanks for all you do for these boards!


----------



## horse11

mesaboy2 said:


> There is a return window yes, but as with anything the earlier you get there the better chance at a front-row spot.  It's just you generally don't have to be as early with FP as you would otherwise.



That is understandable. Do you happen to know when those window times usually start ( how long before the parade)?


----------



## siskaren

conniehar90 said:


> Great thread - thanks Mesaboy!
> 
> Is there anywhere that shows the best FP+ kiosks to use?  I have been reading that some are more crowded than others but having that info all in one spot would be great.
> 
> Especially, at rope drop.   We are offsiters and visiting at the end of March so it looks like there will be no opportunity for us to reserve ahead of time.  Just stressing about what to do first (ride or hit kiosk) and where would be the best kiosk to hit.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for these boards!



I don't have any personal experience, but I've read that you should avoid the first kiosk you encounter when you enter the park, which makes sense because most people who enter will most likely be hitting the first one they see.


----------



## mesaboy2

conniehar90 said:


> Great thread - thanks Mesaboy!
> 
> *Is there anywhere that shows the best FP+ kiosks to use?  I have been reading that some are more crowded than others but having that info all in one spot would be great.*
> 
> Especially, at rope drop.   We are offsiters and visiting at the end of March so it looks like there will be no opportunity for us to reserve ahead of time.  Just stressing about what to do first (ride or hit kiosk) and where would be the best kiosk to hit.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for these boards!



I haven't seen much yet.  I think it's still too early to see much in the way of patterns, but I do plan of folding that info into this OP eventually.



horse11 said:


> That is understandable. Do you happen to know when those window times usually start ( how long before the parade)?



I do not, sorry.  



siskaren said:


> I don't have any personal experience, but I've read that you should avoid the first kiosk you encounter when you enter the park, which makes sense because most people who enter will most likely be hitting the first one they see.



This is the best advice I've seen so far, but it's not foolproof..


----------



## mommaodie

A "BIG" Thank You!! This info is really detailed and easy to understand!


----------



## Lorrained

Been trying to explain this to my family today, but then hit a wall. Please can I ask a question mesaboy2.....

I asked about park hopping, and someone suggested (not sure who and the thread is very long) to visit the first park, but just use standby lines for that park and book FP+ for the second park we intend to visit! but I have just read your first post and number 12. Indicates that you can only book passes for the park you are in, so that means say if we decide to visit HS in the morning and use standby lines for Tot and RnR and save our. FP+ for the afternoon at Epcot for say Test track, mission space and soaring, we can't actually book those passes in the morning at HS, we have to wait until we get over to Epcot and book them there, by which time will there actually be FPs left? 

A I understanding that right?


----------



## mesaboy2

Lorrained said:


> Been trying to explain this to my family today, but then hit a wall. Please can I ask a question mesaboy2.....  I asked about park hopping, and someone suggested (not sure who and the thread is very long) to visit the first park, but just use standby lines for that park and book FP+ for the second park we intend to visit! but I have just read your first post and number 12. Indicates that you can only book passes for the park you are in, so that means say if we decide to visit HS in the morning and use standby lines for Tot and RnR and save our. FP+ for the afternoon at Epcot for say Test track, mission space and soaring, we can't actually book those passes in the morning at HS, we have to wait until we get over to Epcot and book them there, by which time will there actually be FPs left?  A I understanding that right?



You got it.  Unfortunately at the moment, waiting to book FPs at your second park is very risky for offsite guests, since they can only use kiosks day-of and the kiosks only book them for the same park they are in.

I'm afraid chances are high that FPs for desirable rides will be few and far between, if any are available at all, in cases like yours where you can't book them until afternoon when you arrive at that park.  Hopefully it won't be too much longer before offsites can prebook--that would solve your problem and many others.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you for this thread, Mesaboy2!


----------



## MermaidMommy

For those looking for information on the kiosks, Josh has a rundown of the them from least to most busy in every park. Go to to the section entitled "Cheat Sheets" at easyWDW.com. (It's free.)


----------



## mesaboy2

MermaidMommy said:


> For those looking for information on the kiosks, Josh has a rundown of the them from least to most busy in every park. Go to to the section entitled "Cheat Sheets" at easyWDW.com. (It's free.)



Certainly helpful, but I look at that as a single snapshot in time and may or may not be all that accurate.   Only time will tell which ones are consistently less crowded.


----------



## SRUAlmn

I still can't understand why Disney didn't organize FP+ the way the dining plan is organized.  Say you have 4 people in your travel party and you're staying 7 nights.  Couldn't they say you have 28 FP+ to use throughout your stay in whatever fashion you'd like.  They could still prohibit park hopping, they could still have tiering, but that would be SO much more flexible for the varieties of families/ages/ride styles, don't you think?  

I guess it's probably because there might be a HUGE swing of FP+ used depending on the day since people could use 6 one day and 3 another day, or perhaps lines in the MK would be WAY longer since there are more options to use FP+ so people would use more of theirs for MK?


----------



## MermaidMommy

Absolutely. I agree it's too early to know whether or not those kiosks will remain the least crowded, but for those planning a trip soon, it can't hurt to take a look at Josh's recommendations.


----------



## db57me

So, we will be there the last week of June. I will be able make FP+ beginning 60 days out. Should I? We have a clear plan for which park on which day, and we have our dinner reservations made. We will be able to change, even on the fly, so does it make sense to schedule attractions that early so we know we have at least one choice for each key attraction we want in each park?


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> I still can't understand why Disney didn't organize FP+ the way the dining plan is organized.  Say you have 4 people in your travel party and you're staying 7 nights.  Couldn't they say you have 28 FP+ to use throughout your stay in whatever fashion you'd like.  They could still prohibit park hopping, they could still have tiering, but that would be SO much more flexible for the varieties of families/ages/ride styles, don't you think?
> 
> I guess it's probably because there might be a HUGE swing of FP+ used depending on the day since people could use 6 one day and 3 another day, or perhaps lines in the MK would be WAY longer since there are more options to use FP+ so people would use more of theirs for MK?



I think Disney wants to maintain control and keep things evenly spread.  Consider someone's weeklong vacation around 4oJ or NYE.  What are the odds, with your proposal, that savvy guests would save a pantload of FPs to be used on a crazy-busy holiday?  I think pretty high.



MermaidMommy said:


> Absolutely. I agree it's too early to know whether or not those kiosks will remain the least crowded, but for those planning a trip soon, it can't hurt to take a look at Josh's recommendations.



Yep.


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> So, we will be there the last week of June. I will be able make FP+ beginning 60 days out. Should I? We have a clear plan for which park on which day, and we have our dinner reservations made. We will be able to change, even on the fly, so does it make sense to schedule attractions that early so we know we have at least one choice for each key attraction we want in each park?



I don't see the harm, sure...go for it!


----------



## eangel12

Our strategy in August is to get to the park early, do stand-by for the rides we want to ride and then head to closest kiosk to pull FP+ for later in the evening, head to lunch and then leave the park for swimming and resting. 

Are we able to select times for our FP+ in the afternoon or is it "whatever they have left" type of thing?? 

Our kids are 4 and 2 so earlier times are better than say 9:00pm. My preference would be 6-8pm FP+ times. We would be out of the park at that point for sleep.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ckelly14

eangel12 said:


> Our strategy in August is to get to the park early, do stand-by for the rides we want to ride and then head to closest kiosk to pull FP+ for later in the evening, head to lunch and then leave the park for swimming and resting.  Are we able to select times for our FP+ in the afternoon or is it "whatever they have left" type of thing??  Our kids are 4 and 2 so earlier times are better than say 9:00pm. My preference would be 6-8pm FP+ times. We would be out of the park at that point for sleep.  Thanks in advance for the help!



Yes, it will be subject to availability.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Do they regulate the number of FP+ available for a certain time frame, and is it the same number throughout the day?  I was just thinking....if many of us are saying the plan will be to go early and ride standby and then use our FP+ for later in the day, doesn't that make it seem like the FP lines later in the day would be much longer because more people will be utilizing them later in the day?  If Disney only allows a certain number per hour and it's consistent throughout the day then we should be ok


----------



## mom2rtk

SRUAlmn said:


> Do they regulate the number of FP+ available for a certain time frame, and is it the same number throughout the day?  I was just thinking....if many of us are saying the plan will be to go early and ride standby and then use our FP+ for later in the day, doesn't that make it seem like the FP lines later in the day would be much longer because more people will be utilizing them later in the day?  If Disney only allows a certain number per hour and it's consistent throughout the day then we should be ok



FP lines won't be longer later in the day. Those spots would just book up first.


----------



## Lorrained

mesaboy2 said:


> You got it.  Unfortunately at the moment, waiting to book FPs at your second park is very risky for offsite guests, since they can only use kiosks day-of and the kiosks only book them for the same park they are in.
> 
> I'm afraid chances are high that FPs for desirable rides will be few and far between, if any are available at all, in cases like yours where you can't book them until afternoon when you arrive at that park.  Hopefully it won't be too much longer before offsites can prebook--that would solve your problem and many others.



Thanks. Mesaboy2 and sorry for the questions, which no doubt have already been answered. I just find it a little hard to navigate and for some reason I can't find threads I've commented on or anything, so I find myself struggling to find info. 

I'm really trying not to dread it. Thing is you plan so far ahead and save up so I suppose you don't want any dampners. 

Do we know why Disney have done this? Their FP system worked so well, it just seems odd to suddenly change it, sort of "why fix it if it ain't broke? "


----------



## mesaboy2

Lorrained said:


> Thanks. Mesaboy2 and sorry for the questions, which no doubt have already been answered. I just find it a little hard to navigate and for some reason I can't find threads I've commented on or anything, so I find myself struggling to find info.  I'm really trying not to dread it. Thing is you plan so far ahead and save up so I suppose you don't want any dampners.  Do we know why Disney have done this? Their FP system worked so well, it just seems odd to suddenly change it, sort of "why fix it if it ain't broke? "



Happy to help.  Lots of speculation on other threads why this is happening.  In an effort to keep this one drama-free, I'll just suggest you read through others for the guesses.


----------



## mesaboy2

Am currently waiting outside the MK gates to meet up with some friends for the afternoon.  Will be watching FP kiosks lines with interest.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> Am currently waiting outside the MK gates to meet up with some friends for the afternoon.  Will be watching FP kiosks lines with interest.



Have fun!!


----------



## conniehar90

I know it is too early to know what is best, but do you guys think we should head to a kiosk first or hit the rides until they start to become busy and then hit the kiosk?  We are offsiters heading down in 5 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Hawk

conniehar90 said:


> I know it is too early to know what is best, but do you guys think we should head to a kiosk first or hit the rides until they start to become busy and then hit the kiosk?  We are offsiters heading down in 5 weeks.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Connie:

Be there in 7 weeks.  We are AP "off-siters" as well.  This is our second time being off-site and the first with the FP+ system.  I have tried to keep up with most of the comments and this thread is key.  I am thinking as follows:

We are RD people!  We will be in line ½ hour before park opening  EVERY TIME.

I am usually the runner, while the others hit a big ride.  I don't usually go on (Test Track, Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, Tower of Terror).  Not that I don't like them, but too much jarring and my back is not as great as it used to be.

For MK - others will go to Space and Buzz while I get to a kiosk to secure FP+ for Splash or Big Thunder and Pirates and Haunted Mansion.  Hopefully if the times are in the morning for the two or three FP+s our last ride will be stand by for Splash or Big Thunder depending on the one FP+ we didnt get.  Our throw away FP+ will be Haunted Mansion depending on time constraints as we can hit that on the way out if standby is not too long.  We will head out by noon-1PM.

For AK - others will go to Expedition and Dinasour.  I will go to Kiosk and get FP+ for Safari - hopefully a morning time.  We will walk the P-Trial and then head out by noon.

For Epcot - All of us will go to Soarin.  After that, others will go to Mission Space (orange) and I will go to Kiosk and try to get morning FP+s Test Track and Spaceship Earth.  Any time lag and we will all hit Ellen.  We will head out at noon.

For DS - others will go to TT or RR (whichever has the fastest line) then to the other for standby.  I will try to secure FP+s for Toy Story and Star Tours.  All of us will go standby on Great Movie Ride.  We will try for Beauty and The Beast, but will be ok with Indiana Jones if we cant get in.  We will head out at noon -1PM.

If I were a jarring ride person, I would hit the big ride first with everyone else then be the kiosk runner (see Epcot plan).  So far, I am thinking RD is still the way to go, but may not get you as far as it used to.  

We are there for 3 weeks so we visit the parks 3 times each.  We will adjust each time for rides or shows we missed the first time.  We also do water parks depending on the weather.  I am still using TG Mike for scheduling park days (not sure how much longer though), but a really warm day could mean diversion to a water park.

I am not counting on a big success with FP+, but I will give it a try and make my own assessment.  I dont think we will ever go back to be on site no matter how bad the experience as the savings are just too big.

This is my 2 cents.  You and all can feel free to comment.  Good or bad!

Tim/Hawk


----------



## kaytieeldr

Courtesy bump


----------



## Jane1967

I have been on the Dis boards for a while, but never have understood what it means when someone posts....   Bump.


----------



## siskaren

Jane1967 said:


> I have been on the Dis boards for a while, but never have understood what it means when someone posts....   Bump.



It means that they're trying to move the thread up to the top of the first page of the board it's on so that more people will see it and respond to it.


----------



## cgattis

If someone asks a question, and it lingers out there without being answered, the OP will sometimes "bump" it back up into the current posts so it will be seen again and, hopefully, answered.

Like I did with my post asking about two specific restaurants near Legoland.  Unfortunately, the same poster keeps recommending I try a third restaurant in which I have no interest.  Which brings me to another thing you might have heard here..."sorry to be OT"....means "off topic"


----------



## Jane1967

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DarthDopey

Newbie to the boards and first of all, thanks to mesaboy2 for this awesome thread.  Now for my questions.

Visiting the world from So Cal towards the end of March and am concerned I'm bucking the trend a bit on our FP+ reservations.  Considering changing but need a gentle push to assure me I'm not making a mistake by doing so.

Sunday 4/23 MK:
BTMRR: 9:30
Splash: 10:30
HM: 12:10

Concern is that I'm wasting a FP on BTMRR at 9:30 and should instead just go there first thing, ride standby and get a different FP for something like Pan (or something else we really want to ride) later in the day.  Is the standby likely to be long at opening?  It seems like when we were there in 2010, everyone went either there, Splash or Space at opening.  I know that the suggestion is to do standby in the AM and get FP+ for afternoon but worried the park will be busy regardless of time as this is a Sunday during spring break.  I also want to make sure we leave a lot of the afternoon open for getting decent spots for both Festival of Fantasy and MSEP.

Monday 4/24 Epcot:
SSE: 9am
Test Track: 10:25
Land: 5:15

Again, concern is that I'm just wasting FP+ on SSE at 9am as there likely won't be a line at opening.  Figure I should just do standby first thing...we do want this to be our first ride and either a) get another SSE FP+ for later in the day or perhaps one for Nemo later in the day.  

Should I just keep as is and if there are no lines for either BTMRR or SSE when we get there, change on the fly with the app?

Welcome any suggestions and thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

DarthDopey said:


> Newbie to the boards and first of all, thanks to mesaboy2 for this awesome thread.  Now for my questions.  Visiting the world from So Cal towards the end of March and am concerned I'm bucking the trend a bit on our FP+ reservations.  Considering changing but need a gentle push to assure me I'm not making a mistake by doing so.  Sunday 4/23 MK: BTMRR: 9:30 Splash: 10:30 HM: 12:10  Concern is that I'm wasting a FP on BTMRR at 9:30 and should instead just go there first thing, ride standby and get a different FP for something like Pan (or something else we really want to ride) later in the day.  Is the standby likely to be long at opening?  It seems like when we were there in 2010, everyone went either there, Splash or Space at opening.  I know that the suggestion is to do standby in the AM and get FP+ for afternoon but worried the park will be busy regardless of time as this is a Sunday during spring break.  I also want to make sure we leave a lot of the afternoon open for getting decent spots for both Festival of Fantasy and MSEP.  Monday 4/24 Epcot: SSE: 9am Test Track: 10:25 Land: 5:15  Again, concern is that I'm just wasting FP+ on SSE at 9am as there likely won't be a line at opening.  Figure I should just do standby first thing...we do want this to be our first ride and either a) get another SSE FP+ for later in the day or perhaps one for Nemo later in the day.  Should I just keep as is and if there are no lines for either BTMRR or SSE when we get there, change on the fly with the app?  Welcome any suggestions and thanks in advance!





For your MK day I agree, you may as well go straight to BTMRR at open and knock that one out, choosing a different headliner for later in the day.  Though not a headliner, Pan is a great choice for this.

For Epcot, SSE is tricky.  It generally sees the worst lines early in the day, because it's all by itself and everyone passes it coming in from the main entrance.  Lines for it tend to die come mid-afternoon or later.  If that is to be your first ride then, then FP for it is a good idea.  If you don't care about it being first, then choose something else and come back after 5:00p or so and you'll likely not have much of a wait anyway.  Even with SB crowds, I would think 20 minutes or so standby after that time--just a guess.


----------



## jcarwash

DarthDopey said:


> Sunday 4/23 MK:
> BTMRR: 9:30
> Splash: 10:30
> HM: 12:10
> 
> Concern is that I'm wasting a FP on BTMRR at 9:30 and should instead just go there first thing, ride standby and get a different FP for something like Pan (or something else we really want to ride) later in the day.  Is the standby likely to be long at opening?  It seems like when we were there in 2010, everyone went either there, Splash or Space at opening.  I know that the suggestion is to do standby in the AM and get FP+ for afternoon but worried the park will be busy regardless of time as this is a Sunday during spring break.  I also want to make sure we leave a lot of the afternoon open for getting decent spots for both Festival of Fantasy and MSEP.
> 
> Monday 4/24 Epcot:
> SSE: 9am
> Test Track: 10:25
> Land: 5:15
> 
> Again, concern is that I'm just wasting FP+ on SSE at 9am as there likely won't be a line at opening.  Figure I should just do standby first thing...we do want this to be our first ride and either a) get another SSE FP+ for later in the day or perhaps one for Nemo later in the day.



I guess it's possible BTMRR could be busy by 9:30, but really if you arrive in time for rope drop (no later than 8:45 for a 9am opening) and you go directly to BTMRR, you can ride it with little to no wait. There may not even be much of a wait by 9:30-10am -- you're going to get the mind-crushing lines in the afternoon. So yes, a 9:30 FP+ seems like a waste. If you are concerned about MSEP, I'd recommend the FP+ for it instead as the viewing area is quite good in my opinion. I also agree with a PP that a FP+ for Peter Pan's Flight is a great choice if you want to ride it. Too hard to get on otherwise.

9am FP+ for SSE is definitely a waste if you ask me. There won't be a line for SSE at park open, especially if you plan to arrive for the approximate 8:45am "rope drop." Use your plan for a second SSE ride in the afternoon or switch to Nemo.


----------



## kaytieeldr

siskaren said:


> It means that they're trying to move the thread up to the top of the first page of the board it's on so that more people will see it and respond to it.


Or just be able to find it. This is a great, informative thread and deserves to remain readily available.


----------



## ckelly14

kaytieeldr said:


> Or just be able to find it. This is a great, informative thread and deserves to remain readily available.



I really haven't seen any threads made a sticky lately; certainly there are some important threads that seemed to be more critical than the "sticky" threads that are currently there.


----------



## DarthDopey

mesaboy2 said:


> For your MK day I agree, you may as well go straight to BTMRR at open and knock that one out, choosing a different headliner for later in the day.  Though not a headliner, Pan is a great choice for this.
> 
> For Epcot, SSE is tricky.  It generally sees the worst lines early in the day, because it's all by itself and everyone passes it coming in from the main entrance.  Lines for it tend to die come mid-afternoon or later.  If that is to be your first ride then, then FP for it is a good idea.  If you don't care about it being first, then choose something else and come back after 5:00p or so and you'll likely not have much of a wait anyway.  Even with SB crowds, I would think 20 minutes or so standby after that time--just a guess.





jcarwash said:


> I guess it's possible BTMRR could be busy by 9:30, but really if you arrive in time for rope drop (no later than 8:45 for a 9am opening) and you go directly to BTMRR, you can ride it with little to no wait. There may not even be much of a wait by 9:30-10am -- you're going to get the mind-crushing lines in the afternoon. So yes, a 9:30 FP+ seems like a waste. If you are concerned about MSEP, I'd recommend the FP+ for it instead as the viewing area is quite good in my opinion. I also agree with a PP that a FP+ for Peter Pan's Flight is a great choice if you want to ride it. Too hard to get on otherwise.



Thanks to both of you for the responses.  Truly appreciated.  I just checked on FP+ for MSEP and nothing is showing up for the 24th.  Is it too early or likely all booked up?  I believe I read somewhere that it doesn't appear 60 days out but I'm less than 30 at this point.


----------



## jcarwash

DarthDopey said:


> Thanks to both of you for the responses.  Truly appreciated.  I just checked on FP+ for MSEP and nothing is showing up for the 24th.  Is it too early or likely all booked up?  I believe I read somewhere that it doesn't appear 60 days out but I'm less than 30 at this point.



Your slots are probably opening shortly. February slots opened around January 30/31.

If you don't see MSEP listed at all, it means slots for your dates haven't been opened yet. If it appears and is grayed out, that means it's been released and it's full.


----------



## g-dad66

ckelly14 said:


> I really haven't seen any threads made a sticky lately; certainly there are some important threads that seemed to be more critical than the "sticky" threads that are currently there.





I have written all of the moderators privately to ask that this thread be made a sticky.  Maybe they just need some more similar requests?


----------



## DarthDopey

jcarwash said:


> Your slots are probably opening shortly. February slots opened around January 30/31.
> 
> If you don't see MSEP listed at all, it means slots for your dates haven't been opened yet. If it appears and is grayed out, that means it's been released and it's full.



Great...will keep an eye out.  A couple more hopefully simple questions.  Should I arrive at either BTMRR or SSE and see that there is no need for FP+ that early so I don't use, can I go ahead and move those FP+ reservations to another ride later in the day?  I'd be assuming of course that there would be times available.  Which leads to what is hopefully my last question.  On even the busiest days, have people had any issues getting a FP+ time booked same day (like my scenario above)?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

g-dad66 said:


> I have written all of the moderators privately to ask that this thread be made a sticky.  Maybe they just need some more similar requests?



I would be happy to make that request as well.
How does one go about contacting a moderator?
Thanks.


----------



## db57me

I was watching a Modern Marvels episode that focused on the building of WDW. It was mention that Walt would tell the imagineers to push their ideas, except he would use the phrase "plus it." Coincidental or intentional? FastPass+


----------



## horse11

Ok I have been working really hard on this and need to know if it is do able. We have two days at MK but they will be half days. Since we have a lot packed into these days I want to try to keep all the rides and activites as close to each other as possible without back tracking too much due to both time and my older parents. I also want to make sure my FP+ options will be the best  choice for our  set up. We have small kids and our oldest is a big chicken so we won't be doing the big coasters.  So here it goes.
Our first day:
get to MK at RD and do Under the Sea 
head directly to Buzz Light Year 
Do either Stich Great Escape or Monsters Inc
Lunch at Tony's at 11:30am
head to Mickey's Philhar Magic
use FP for the many Adventures Of Pooh
Use FP for Peter Pan
try to fit in either It's a small world or hopefully Haunted Mansion 
Have to leave the Park by 4:00pm
Head to The Poly for the  5:15 Aloha Dinner Show
Head back to MK and use FP for Main Street Electrical Parade
 Head back to our Resort

Second Day
9:00 Ohana's for Character Breakfast
11:00, 11:10 and 11:20 my 3 boys appointment for The Pirates League
12:25 either Pirate Tutorial or A Pirates Adventure
use FP for Priates of the Caribbean
use FP for Jungle Cruise
Swiss Family Tree House
Use FP for Haunted Mansion unless can fit it in the 1st day
Frontier land Shooting Arcade
Tom Sawyer Island
4:10 dinner at BOG
7:00 Pirate Pals Firework Boat Ride
colapse LOL!!!!!!!
 Any advice is welcomed.

Thanks Everyone!!!!!


----------



## LoriKutchey

jcarwash said:


> Your slots are probably opening shortly. February slots opened around January 30/31.
> 
> If you don't see MSEP listed at all, it means slots for your dates haven't been opened yet. If it appears and is grayed out, that means it's been released and it's full.



Thank you for this info!  We go to magic kingdom this Sunday and MSEP isn't even listed yet. The wait is driving me crazy.


----------



## g-dad66

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I would be happy to make that request as well.
> How does one go about contacting a moderator?
> Thanks.



There's probably an easier way than this, but I found threads started by each of the three Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies moderators (two of them started sticky threads), then clicked on their name (to the left of first posting in thread), and then chose "Send a private message."


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks g-dad66


----------



## jcarwash

DarthDopey said:


> Great...will keep an eye out.  A couple more hopefully simple questions.  Should I arrive at either BTMRR or SSE and see that there is no need for FP+ that early so I don't use, can I go ahead and move those FP+ reservations to another ride later in the day?  I'd be assuming of course that there would be times available.  Which leads to what is hopefully my last question.  On even the busiest days, have people had any issues getting a FP+ time booked same day (like my scenario above)?



I didn't try day-of changes to FP+, but I was successful in making experience and/or time changes the night before. This was week of Feb 17 which was not exactly "un-busy." 

Personally I wouldn't keep the early day FP+ at all -- move them to afternoon slots now -- but I do think you're okay to try what you're thinking.


----------



## DarthDopey

jcarwash said:


> I didn't try day-of changes to FP+, but I was successful in making experience and/or time changes the night before. This was week of Feb 17 which was not exactly "un-busy."
> 
> Personally I wouldn't keep the early day FP+ at all -- move them to afternoon slots now -- but I do think you're okay to try what you're thinking.



I'm strongly considering moving stuff to the afternoon and going SB for BTMRR first, taking our chances on SB for Splash right after and same with Mansion.  Goal is to not have to go back and forth between lands so our thought was to just knock out the big 3 on the west side and be done with them and just do whatever we wanted to after that.  Don't really care about Space, Pan, Mermaid as we have all 3 of those here at DL, all of which I think are on par or better here. This is one of the things I don't like about FP+...we really didn't have to overthink it on our previous 2 trips.  Now I'm doing just that.


----------



## jcarwash

DarthDopey said:


> Don't really care about Space, Pan, Mermaid as we have all 3 of those here at DL, all of which I think are on par or better here.



Off-topic, but I too much prefer DL Space Mountain, and I think DL Peter Pan is a bit better too -- the effects seem more magical. 

Mermaid is *exactly* the same from what I can tell. (Okay, the queue is better/different.) Plus it's also easier to get on to Mermaid so a FP isn't a priority like it is for Space or Peter Pan.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Does anyone know what is the latest time you have been able to book a FP+ slot for that day? Plus do you think you get offered different slots if you already have one booked and are changing it? Tia.


----------



## hhill

I would love if some one can take a look at my touring plan for AK, on may 21st.

We plan to get there at RD and leave at 3 pm to Epcot so i don't want to use any FP+ so i can use them at Epcot.

This is what i think would work better but TP optimizer doesn't think so i am going crazy!

Kilimanjaro Safaris
Expedition Everest
Breakfast ressie at 10:10 am at Tusker House
Kali River Rapids
Dinosaur
Tricera Top spin
Finding Nemo the musical - 1 pm show
Primeval Whirl
The Boneyard
Its tough to be a bug
Flights of wonder

i understand i will wait around 20 mins or more for some rides but i do not want to use FP+ - It would be nice if i could for Epcot and AK but that's another story!

Thank you for your help.

Mesaboy your help would be greatly appreciated, i had your recommendations next to me while i was doing this.

Thanks!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

hhill:  I think the problem with doing K. Safari first is that it's such a long ride that all the other rides on your list will be "backed up" by the time you get off KS...


----------



## hhill

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> hhill:  I think the problem with doing K. Safari first is that it's such a long ride that all the other rides on your list will be "backed up" by the time you get off KS...



Hmm should i leave it for the afternoon then? Afternoon waits are crazy i heard


----------



## jcarwash

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> hhill:  I think the problem with doing K. Safari first is that it's such a long ride that all the other rides on your list will be "backed up" by the time you get off KS...





hhill said:


> Hmm should i leave it for the afternoon then? Afternoon waits are crazy i heard



If you arrive in time for an approximate 8:45 "rope drop" opening, riding the Safaris immediately is an excellent idea. It will be a walk on and early morning provides a nice experience. I don't think you need to be concerned about other ride lines filling up that quickly. By 9:30 (or earlier) things should still be manageable.

Keep in mind that Flights of Wonder is a scheduled show. If you're planning to leave at 3pm, you may not fit it in to that afternoon schedule.


----------



## dachsie

Can this be stickied and then edit as changes occur?  I found it extremely informative and dont want to lose it before I go in March.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I can't really say - have never done AK without legacy FP.  Hopefully someone far more knowledgeable than I will be along shortly.
I do know that if you're going without FP+, doing KS first will put you behind a lot people who have gotten the other "shorter" headliners out of the way already.
I'm really not sure how long KS lasts but I seem to remember it being about 20 - 30 minutes, so you would be that much farther behind everyone else who got there at RD.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

jcarwash said:


> If you arrive in time for an approximate 8:45 "rope drop" opening, riding the Safaris immediately is an excellent idea. It will be a walk on and early morning provides a nice experience. I don't think you need to be concerned about other ride lines filling up that quickly.



We seem to have been posting at the same time...
Perhaps this is better advice.


----------



## g-dad66

I think you might be OK doing both the Safari and Everest and still make your 10:10 ADR, BUT....I would do Everest first.  That will save you a ton of walking from RD to Africa to Asia then back to Africa.  Go straight from RD to Asia, and then to Africa after riding Everest.

If you can push your ADR to about 10:30, it might be better. The Safari ride is about 30 minutes long.

Also, you might have trouble making the 3:00 Flights of Wonder show (which is the last show of the day).  You might have to make the Boneyard visit a short one.

Also, as soon as you get out of Flights of Wonder (3:30), you will want to make a fast getaway from the park so that you don't get caught in the 3:45 Parade mess.

ETA: Just realized you want to leave the park by 3.  That means you would have to do the Flights of Wonder show at 2:00 or skip it.  If you do it, you won't have time to do anything between Nemo and Flights.


----------



## hhill

Ok, i think if i do Expedition Everest first then the line for KS will be huge, and i did try to change my reservation and went from 9:50 am to 10:10 am that is all i could do. but i do plan to be there at RD so hopefully that will help.

About Flights of Wonder, i am ok with skipping it if we dont have time.


----------



## AthenaBolina

So what is the better way to tour AK then? We will be there may 25th, it's a green day according to easywdw. I couldn't decide what ride to hit up first. I originally thought safaris, EE and then dinosaur. I was concerned about KRR.  We have a lunch reservation at Y&Y for 12:30 and plan to go to MK EMH that night (not using FP+ for MK, we want to use them at AK)


----------



## HaleyB

FP+ question.

My daughter's friend is staying off site. If she has a ticket assigned to her can I link her to our FP reservations? Or can I only do selections for people actually on my ressie in advance?


----------



## mesaboy2

HaleyB said:


> FP+ question.  My daughter's friend is staying off site. If she has a ticket assigned to her can I link her to our FP reservations? Or can I only do selections for people actually on my ressie in advance?



Only those named on your reservation for now.


----------



## db57me

Opinion please: You have ADR at BOG at 4. You plan to do Haunted Mansion afterwards, giving you a chance to walk off the meal. At what time frame do you plan your FP+ for HM? You also want to see the Parade and Wishes that evening.


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> Opinion please: You have ADR at BOG at 4. You plan to do Haunted Mansion afterwards, giving you a chance to walk off the meal. At what time frame do you plan your FP+ for HM? You also want to see the Parade and Wishes that evening.



HM 5:30p - 6:30p
MSEP (when offered)
Wishes (when offered)


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> HM 5:30p - 6:30p MSEP (when offered) Wishes (when offered)



Thanks. I wasn't sure about how long a walk it is to HM. But, with an FP+ window of an hour, thus would work.


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> Thanks. *I wasn't sure about how long a walk it is to HM.* But, with an FP+ window of an hour, thus would work.



Ten minutes at a very leisurely pace, closer to five with much pace at all.


----------



## disney1990

Appreciate the time your took to put this together and hope that we can get it made into a sticky soon.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Sorry if this has been asked already.
When I booked my 180 day ADR for BOG (via telephone), I was offered reserved seating for Wishes - obviously I said yes. 
Now that my 60 day window approaches, I'm wondering -will this count towards one of my 3 FP+ choices? I have the reference no for it, but it isn't showing up in MDE anywhere. 
Thanks


----------



## Day-Day

When I visited last September we would have to change a FP before its time came up if we wanted to use it later instead of the scheduled time.

I see item 9 on post #1 states that once the time has passed and the FP has not been used we can reschedule if there is availability.  Is this the way FP is working now?

My wife has an i-phone so we will try to keep up with our FP and re-schedule if needed before the time comes up but the option to re-schedule "after the fact" would be nice.


----------



## Madley14

First time poster, here!

I am going to the World in March with my daughter's cheer gym.  Due to their requirements, I'm not able to do all of the pre-planning that I normally do - it's freaking me out a little bit!  We won't be getting tickets until the day of arrival, and we're staying off-site.  

My question is can you schedule Fastpass+ the day you are going to use it, but at a different park?  For instance, if I'm at EPCOT in the morning, can I use one of their kiosks to schedule Fastpasses for later in the day at the MK?  OR do you have to actually be in the park where you will use the Fastpasses?

Just trying to figure out how to make this work with not being able to schedule ahead and trying to Park Hop at the same time.  Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ckelly14

Madley14 said:


> My question is can you schedule Fastpass+ the day you are going to use it, but at a different park?  For instance, if I'm at EPCOT in the morning, can I use one of their kiosks to schedule Fastpasses for later in the day at the MK?  OR do you have to actually be in the park where you will use the Fastpasses?



No, same day, same park.


----------



## DarthDopey

jcarwash said:


> Your slots are probably opening shortly. February slots opened around January 30/31.
> 
> If you don't see MSEP listed at all, it means slots for your dates haven't been opened yet. If it appears and is grayed out, that means it's been released and it's full.



MSEP slots opened today for our end of March trip. We got rid of our 9:30 BTMRR FP+ and changed it to MSEP.


----------



## mesaboy2

Day-Day said:


> When I visited last September we would have to change a FP before its time came up if we wanted to use it later instead of the scheduled time.
> 
> I see item 9 on post #1 states that once the time has passed and the FP has not been used we can reschedule if there is availability.
> 
> *Is this the way FP is working now?*  My wife has an i-phone so we will try to keep up with our FP and re-schedule if needed before the time comes up but the option to re-schedule "after the fact" would be nice.



Still works the same.  I try to keep everything in the OP up-to-date.



ckelly14 said:


> No, same day, same park.



Yep. 

Mentioned in OP Bullet #12 I believe.

(And  *Madley14*!)


----------



## rockiesfan

DarthDopey said:


> MSEP slots opened today for our end of March trip. We got rid of our 9:30 BTMRR FP+ and changed it to MSEP.



Thank you!  Got it!


----------



## Stefecatzz

Where are the reserved FP+ spots for MSEP?  When you reserve it, does it give you a time frame like an attraction FP or just say the time of the parade?


----------



## mesaboy2

Stefecatzz said:


> *Where are the reserved FP+ spots for MSEP?*  When you reserve it, does it give you a time frame like an attraction FP or just say the time of the parade?



Answered in original post.

Gives a return window, like any other attraction.  However in this case, arriving early makes a difference.


----------



## Unyeah

I love fastpass and MDE!


----------



## Madley14

ckelly14 said:


> No, same day, same park.





mesaboy2 said:


> Still works the same.  I try to keep everything in the OP up-to-date.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Mentioned in OP Bullet #12 I believe.
> 
> (And  *Madley14*!)




Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## alan_renfroe

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already.
> When I booked my 180 day ADR for BOG (via telephone), I was offered reserved seating for Wishes - obviously I said yes.
> Now that my 60 day window approaches, I'm wondering -will this count towards one of my 3 FP+ choices? I have the reference no for it, but it isn't showing up in MDE anywhere.
> Thanks



No, your FP+ does not count against your alloted 3 FP+ for rides.  They are totally separate.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Hi Mesaboy!

I just saw another thread that is saying MDX just changed their process and now you can edit all your FP+ selections at once instead of having to go in and do them one by one.  I wanted to let you know since #8 in your original post discusses that.  I don't know if you have a way to confirm or not, but I wanted to share!


----------



## DIXIEDIVAMOM

Trying to read through the 40 plus pages about the fast pass+ and what I do not see is anyone who has information on the success of getting a fast pass at any park if you could not link your tickets until the day you checked into your resort. It would seem that if you had purchased tickets elsewhere i.e. UT then you would have to wait to schedule a fast pass when you have checked in. Am I making sense of this.  Also if this is true will there really be any times left if visitors ,who have purchased their tickets through the Disney site, have already allotted their three fast passes at the 60 day mark. Am I getting this right? Just wondered how successful I will be in getting anything when I have to wait.


----------



## redrosesix

DIXIEDIVAMOM said:
			
		

> Trying to read through the 40 plus pages about the fast pass+ and what I do not see is anyone who has information on the success of getting a fast pass at any park if you could not link your tickets until the day you checked into your resort. It would seem that if you had purchased tickets elsewhere i.e. UT then you would have to wait to schedule a fast pass when you have checked in. Am I making sense of this.  Also if this is true will there really be any times left if visitors ,who have purchased their tickets through the Disney site, have already allotted their three fast passes at the 60 day mark. Am I getting this right? Just wondered how successful I will be in getting anything when I have to wait.



We had no problems getting them up to a week before pres day, just less available times.  As long as you can do it before that park day you should be able to get all the rides you want.  No matter where you purchase your tickets, as long as you have actual tickets you should be able to link them. Even a ticket purchase confirmation will work according to Disney.

Shouldn't really sat no problems but I attributed all of it to glitches etc.  But I was eventually able to get what I wanted. If you don't see the ride or time you want keep checking back.  People change things a lot especially day of


----------



## bababear_50

Hi mesaboy2
I just FP+ the new Festival Of Fantasy Parade and was wondering if you can tell me where to go for this?
I am not familiar with this area.
Would you give this a  A, B or C priority rating?







Valid March 13, 2014
Arrive between
2:45 PM to 3:05 PM
Magic Kingdom® Park
Central Plaza Viewing Area

Thanks
Hugs Mel


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

alan_renfroe said:


> No, your FP+ does not count against your alloted 3 FP+ for rides.  They are totally separate.



Ahh amazing, thank you


----------



## EasternShoreGal

redrosesix said:


> We had no problems getting them up to a week before pres day, just less available times.  As long as you can do it before that park day you should be able to get all the rides you want.  No matter where you purchase your tickets, as long as you have actual tickets you should be able to link them. Even a ticket purchase confirmation will work according to Disney.  Shouldn't really sat no problems but I attributed all of it to glitches etc.  But I was eventually able to get what I wanted. If you don't see the ride or time you want keep checking back.  People change things a lot especially day of



Confirmations work but only of they are Disney confirmations.  One friend bought through Disney and the other thru UT and we were able to link the Disney ticket but will have to wait until UT ticket is in hand.  I read on the boards where UT will email a picture of the back of the ticket but unfortunately not until ticket was on its way.  And so we wait.


----------



## jcarwash

bababear_50 said:


> Hi mesaboy2
> I just FP+ the new Festival Of Fantasy Parade and was wondering if you can tell me where to go for this?
> I am not familiar with this area.
> 
> Valid March 13, 2014
> Arrive between
> 2:45 PM to 3:05 PM
> Magic Kingdom® Park
> Central Plaza Viewing Area



The Central Plaza Viewing Area is directly in front of Cinderella Castle. There should be a roped-off area with CMs at one end checking people in.


----------



## kidd_freeper

This needs to be a sticky


----------



## PrincessAli

Last year we had MB's and loved them.  This year we will be staying at Shades of Green with AP's.  How will we access the FP line if we do not have MB's after we go to the kiosk??


----------



## Itinkso

PrincessAli said:


> Last year we had MB's and loved them.  This year we will be staying at Shades of Green with AP's.  How will we access the FP line if we do not have MB's after we go to the kiosk??



You can link your APs to MDE and schedule Fp+ ahead of time because you have MagicBands. Make sure your MagicBands are linked to your MDE account and you can enter the parks using your MagicBands as well as enter Fp+ lines using your MagicBands.


----------



## bluecastle

I hope it is OK to ask a non-FP+ question here! This has to do with MDX. My ADRs all appear in the section called My Reservations, but in the section called My Plans one is missing. I have a reservation number, so I am not too concerned, but I would still like to see it listed in My Plans. Is this worth calling them about ( especially since my trip isn't until the summer) or should I just wait until just before my 60 day FP+ date? 
Hopefully, I will have (another!!) snow day on Monday and will be able to get caught up on this wonderful thread!


----------



## MindyDis

I reserved 2 fastpasses for HS today - one with a 10 minute window (Little Mermaid), one with 15 minutes (Dis JR). What the what?!? 

TSMM was still an hour. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## catra121

MindyDis said:


> I reserved 2 fastpasses for HS today - one with a 10 minute window (Little Mermaid), one with 15 minutes (Dis JR). What the what?!?
> 
> TSMM was still an hour. Has anyone else seen this?


Is that because they are shows with actual show times?


----------



## siskaren

MindyDis said:


> I reserved 2 fastpasses for HS today - one with a 10 minute window (Little Mermaid), one with 15 minutes (Dis JR). What the what?!?
> 
> TSMM was still an hour. Has anyone else seen this?



Those are shows. Since they have set times when they start, it wouldn't make sense for the window to be an hour.


----------



## MindyDis

siskaren said:


> Those are shows. Since they have set times when they start, it wouldn't make sense for the window to be an hour.


I wondered if that was why. Will be booking the rest of the passes tonight, so I'll see how that goes. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## MindyDis

MindyDis said:


> I wondered if that was why. Will be booking the rest of the passes tonight, so I'll see how that goes. Thanks for the insight!


Can either of you tell me how I can be notified when someone responds to my posts? I'm not currently, and it can be hard for me to go back and find my questions/responses. I know there must be an easier way!


----------



## Aliceacc

What works best for me is this:

On the top left hand corner of the screen, you'll find a the words "User CP" in the blue bar. Click the link, and go to "Your subscriptions." You're subscribed to any thread in which you've posted, so that list should contain what you're looking for.

If my computer isn't having a hissy fit, the replies I haven't seen yet will be in boldface; the old ones won't.


----------



## PrincessAli

Itinkso said:


> You can link your APs to MDE and schedule Fp+ ahead of time because you have MagicBands. Make sure your MagicBands are linked to your MDE account and you can enter the parks using your MagicBands as well as enter Fp+ lines using your MagicBands.



Sorry for being a 'goober'-but what is MDE??  Thanks for your help


----------



## Aliceacc

My Disney Experience.

You can go to the Disney site and register. You can list who's going, your ADRs, your resort reservation, order your magic bands-- all of it in one place.


----------



## db57me

PrincessAli said:


> Sorry for being a 'goober'-but what is MDE??  Thanks for your help



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/


----------



## subtchr

I just read in another thread that there are now half hour windows, is that correct? The thread was not clear whether this was all or some attractions, or which ones.


----------



## sieprincess

Trying to get in beourguestlunch  but bit is asking for reservation ID??? I have a confirmation number that includes both numbers and letter... This does not work. Where do I find our reservation ID? Please help


----------



## zabache

sieprincess said:


> Trying to get in beourguestlunch  but bit is asking for reservation ID??? I have a confirmation number that includes both numbers and letter... This does not work. Where do I find our reservation ID? Please help


Use your magic band order number.


----------



## Mufasa&Simba

I've been searching around for an answer to this, but needless to say with the millions of topics about fp+, I thought I'd just ask it here. My dad and I are going back to WDW in May. My dad is a little bit more enthusiastic about the new FP than I am. I'm just not a planning kind of person. The idea of planning 60 days ahead of time exactly what ride on what day and time you're going to ride is absurd IMHO. BUT.... doesn't mean I won't try it out. Anyways, my question is what if we have a FP reservation and then we decide we want to do something else and just don't show up for it. Is this frowned upon like not showing up for dining ressies or is it no big deal? It would make me feel a lot better with our planning if we're not pressured to show up for the ride every time.


----------



## fabulousfive

Mufasa&Simba said:


> I've been searching around for an answer to this, but needless to say with the millions of topics about fp+, I thought I'd just ask it here. My dad and I are going back to WDW in May. My dad is a little bit more enthusiastic about the new FP than I am. I'm just not a planning kind of person. The idea of planning 60 days ahead of time exactly what ride on what day and time you're going to ride is absurd IMHO. BUT.... doesn't mean I won't try it out. Anyways, my question is what if we have a FP reservation and then we decide we want to do something else and just don't show up for it. Is this frowned upon like not showing up for dining ressies or is it no big deal? It would make me feel a lot better with our planning if we're not pressured to show up for the ride every time.


  If you have a smart phone you can make changes as you go and as long as other options are available to you. If not, you can also make changes at a FP+ kiosk. You can also make changes if you arrive at a ride and there's no wait. Quickly change your FP+ to something else. We found the system quite flexible, forgiving, and fluid. 

I wouldn't just not show up because then you're wasting your FP+. Try to change it if you can.

Have fun!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Another quick question. When my 60 day window opens (Wednesday ) Will they come online at 6am EST like the restauraunt ADRS or at midnight EST on Wednesday? What can I say, I'm eager to get them locked in .


----------



## zabache

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Another quick question. When my 60 day window opens (Wednesday ) Will they come online at 6am EST like the restauraunt ADRS or at midnight EST on Wednesday? What can I say, I'm eager to get them locked in .


I live on the East Coast and they became available at midnight. Hth


----------



## hammie59

(Not sure if this has already been answered, there are too many posts to search thru on this).

How late can you reschedule a FP time? If my window is, for example, 3:00-4:00 and I get there within that time frame and find that the SB line is short, can I still change it? Basically when does the rescheduling window close? Thanks.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

zabache said:


> I live on the East Coast and they became available at midnight. Hth



Brilliant thank you.


----------



## DevinsMom

I apologize if this was already covered in the several pages beforehand.

I have to say overall FP+ confuses the heck out of me lol

However, my question is this.

My mom and I will be at Disney staying at the All Star Music from April 2 to 5...it's just a quick trip to Disney and then we move on to Universal Studios.

I haven't pre-bought my Disney tickets as we aren't sure what we are doing yet so we were just going to get them when we arrive.

My question is with a room only reservation and only getting our tickets when we arrive, how does this work for our FP+ requests.

Sorry if this is a little obtuse, but as I said the entire FP+ confuses me.


----------



## hammie59

DevinsMom said:


> I apologize if this was already covered in the several pages beforehand.
> 
> I have to say overall FP+ confuses the heck out of me lol
> 
> However, my question is this.
> 
> My mom and I will be at Disney staying at the All Star Music from April 2 to 5...it's just a quick trip to Disney and then we move on to Universal Studios.
> 
> I haven't pre-bought my Disney tickets as we aren't sure what we are doing yet so we were just going to get them when we arrive.
> 
> My question is with a room only reservation and only getting our tickets when we arrive, how does this work for our FP+ requests.
> 
> Sorry if this is a little obtuse, but as I said the entire FP+ confuses me.



It's my understanding that you can't reserve fp unless you have linked tickets to your account. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong. And yes, it'a a tad confusing.


----------



## turkey1031

How do you schedule fast passes if your party has two reservations? My boyfriends mother has her own reservation. We'd like to be able to schedule our times together. Is there some way I can schedule both of ours at the same time? I can't seem to find the answer after a few hours of googling it. All of the videos and articles I looked at only showed one reservation.


----------



## Robo

turkey1031 said:


> How do you schedule fast passes if your party has two reservations? My boyfriends mother has her own reservation. We'd like to be able to schedule our times together. Is there some way I can schedule both of ours at the same time? I can't seem to find the answer after a few hours of googling it. All of the videos and articles I looked at only showed one reservation.



Each of the two parties (or more) should "invite" each other to "link to" each other's MDE account.

Once everyone has accepted each others' invitations, 
one person can make FP+ reservations for the entire group at the same time.


----------



## MindyDis

hammie59 said:


> (Not sure if this has already been answered, there are too many posts to search thru on this).
> 
> How late can you reschedule a FP time? If my window is, for example, 3:00-4:00 and I get there within that time frame and find that the SB line is short, can I still change it? Basically when does the rescheduling window close? Thanks.


From what I've heard, you can be anywhere in your window - once it's over, I think you lose it. I have not personally tried it though, so anyone is welcome to overrule me.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

MindyDis said:


> From what I've heard, you can be anywhere in your window - once it's over, I think you lose it. I have not personally tried it though, so anyone is welcome to overrule me.  Thanks!



Answered in OP in Bullet #9.  You don't lose it until the end of the day, since they can be rescheduled even after the window has passed.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

My family are all linked to each other in MDE and initially all our tickets were showing up on everyone else's account.

Since the recent upgrade no one has ALL the tickets showing. For example my MDE shows 7 out of 9 tickets, my DH's shows a different 7 people with tickets, my mum's shows only 4 people with tickets etc.

Will this cause us problems when we want to book FP+?


----------



## Jane1967

mesaboy2 said:


> Answered in OP in Bullet #9.  You don't lose it until the end of the day, since they can be rescheduled even after the window has passed.



Well if the line is short and you don't want to use your FP but have not changed the time, won't it automatically use it if you are in your time frame?


----------



## mesaboy2

Jane1967 said:


> Well if the line is short and you don't want to use your FP but have not changed the time, won't it automatically use it if you are in your time frame?



The only thing that would cause your FP to be used is if you scan your MB/ticket by going through the FP queue.  If you don't use it or go through the standby queue the system will not deduct your FP, and you can still reschedule it after the fact.


----------



## coley444

Thanks MesaBoy2 for this extremely helpful post!

I've read the entire thing and didn't see my question explicitly covered. 

*What is the typical return time window for 10 pm Wishes FP+?*

I currently have a placeholder FP+ (JC from 9 pm - 10 pm) that I will try to switch to Wishes when it becomes available.

Should that work? Or is there a better strategy to ensure I can get 10 pm Wishes FP+?

(fyi MK official hours open til 10 pm that day, so I think that prevented me from blocking off 9:30 pm - 10:30 pm which I assumed would've been better. Also there's no MSEP that day.)


----------



## Jane1967

mesaboy2 said:


> The only thing that would cause your FP to be used is if you scan your MB/ticket by going through the FP queue.  If you don't use it or go through the standby queue the system will not deduct your FP, and you can still reschedule it after the fact.



Thank you for explaining.  Haven't used the new system yet.  Spent some time last night looking at your FP lists.  Still have a month to decide, but am trying to get everyone's imput.


----------



## edk35

So......at MK can we ONLY pick ONE FP+ ride from the mountains?? OR can we choose all three to be Space, Splash and Thunder?


----------



## Jane1967

By looking at page 1 of this thread it looks like you can pick all 3 as MK has no tiering.  You are in luck!!


----------



## edk35

Jane1967 said:


> By looking at page 1 of this thread it looks like you can pick all 3 as MK has no tiering.  You are in luck!!




Thanks  Hoping the tiering at the other two parks goes away.


----------



## subtchr

I just read in another thread that there are now half hour windows, is that correct? The thread was not clear whether this was all or some attractions, or which ones.

Sorry I am asking this again, but it got buried!


----------



## mom2rtk

subtchr said:


> I just read in another thread that there are now half hour windows, is that correct? The thread was not clear whether this was all or some attractions, or which ones.
> 
> Sorry I am asking this again, but it got buried!



That would be pretty noteworthy. Are you sure they weren't trying to say the 1 hour windows were starting every 30 minutes or something?


----------



## subtchr

mom2rtk said:


> That would be pretty noteworthy. Are you sure they weren't trying to say the 1 hour windows were starting every 30 minutes or something?



I completely agree that it would be noteworthy, which is why I am trying to confirm it!

This was discussed in THIS THREAD. A quote:

_Half hour windows were made available at the end of last week.The change was made at the same time they began allowing you to change all of your windows at the same time. But while we were there the Concierge desk had half hour windows and that was great for rides that were closer together like BTMRR and HM._


----------



## siskaren

subtchr said:


> I completely agree that it would be noteworthy, which is why I am trying to confirm it!
> 
> This was discussed in THIS THREAD. A quote:
> 
> _Half hour windows were made available at the end of last week.The change was made at the same time they began allowing you to change all of your windows at the same time. But while we were there *the Concierge desk had half hour windows and that was great for rides that were closer together like BTMRR and HM.*_



The bolded part makes it sound like what's meant is half-hour increments *between* FP return windows, not the length of the return window itself. A shorter time frame between return windows would be beneficial for rides close together, not a shorter return window.


----------



## subtchr

siskaren said:


> The bolded part makes it sound like what's meant is half-hour increments *between* FP return windows, not the length of the return window itself. A shorter time frame between return windows would be beneficial for rides close together, not a shorter return window.



So you think they are saying that they could get this:

BTMRR 3:15 - 4:15

HM 3:45 - 4:45

??


----------



## siskaren

subtchr said:


> So you think they are saying that they could get this:
> 
> BTMRR 3:15 - 4:15
> 
> HM 3:45 - 4:45
> 
> ??



I don't think you can get overlapping return windows. What I'm thinking is:

BTMRR 3:15 - 4:15

HM 4:45 - 5:45


----------



## wendy3

That doesn't make sense either, because you could already

BTMRR 3:15-4:15

HM 4:15-5:15

Are you sure it doesn't mean 30 minute windows:

BTMRR 3:15-3:45

HM 3:45 - 4:15

That makes more sense to me


----------



## subtchr

siskaren said:


> I don't think you can get overlapping return windows. What I'm thinking is:
> 
> BTMRR 3:15 - 4:15
> 
> HM 4:45 - 5:45



That was already okay. That would not be a change.



wendy3 said:


> Are you sure it doesn't mean 30 minute windows:
> 
> BTMRR 3:15-3:45
> 
> HM 3:45 - 4:15
> 
> That makes more sense to me



That's the way I read it, too, but that would be BIG news, so since it's not yet on this thread, I asked for clarification on the thread I linked earlier. I'll report back if the PP who reported it responds.


----------



## Rebekkap

Someone on another thread said that as of this week, if you've pre-booked FP+ you can now book additional fastpasses on the day once you've used your three. Does anyone have any info on this please?


----------



## Mufasa&Simba

fabulousfive said:


> If you have a smart phone you can make changes as you go and as long as other options are available to you. If not, you can also make changes at a FP+ kiosk. You can also make changes if you arrive at a ride and there's no wait. Quickly change your FP+ to something else. We found the system quite flexible, forgiving, and fluid.
> 
> I wouldn't just not show up because then you're wasting your FP+. Try to change it if you can.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks! Yes, I have an iPod Touch I use in the parks. I used it for the last visit just to check ride wait times and was very convenient.


----------



## bcrook

I sat with a friend yesterday and watched him book FP+ for 7 days of his upcoming 9 day trip. 

He has an AP, but has never stayed on site.

He got an email that said he could participate because he has ADRs.  

He was able to book 7 days worth and edit them freely. He has been checking every day since January 17 (his 60 day mark), yesterday was different ... Everything opened up to him. 

I was happy for him, because I didn't want him to have to use the kiosks during high attendance times.  That is one test he was thankful to get out of.  

I hope they stay in his account, and it isn't another glitch. 

Any other reports of this working again?


----------



## Robo

Rebekkap said:


> Someone on another thread said that as of this week, if you've pre-booked FP+ you can now book additional fastpasses on the day once you've used your three. Does anyone have any info on this please?



That info comes from one single poster who posts it over and over.
While anything is possible, consider that if it WAS true, we'd see dozens of reports from excited guests on this and other fan sites. 

But, we don't.


----------



## Rebekkap

Robo said:


> That info comes from one single poster who posts it over and over.
> While anything is possible, consider that if it WAS true, we'd see dozens of reports from excited guests on this and other fan sites.
> 
> But, we don't.



Thanks for the info. I saw a single post yesterday, saying it had only happened that day. So I asked the question, rather than just believed it. I don't actually spend my whole life reading fan sites!


----------



## bcrook

bcrook said:


> I sat with a friend yesterday and watched him book FP+ for 7 days of his upcoming 9 day trip.
> 
> He has an AP, but has never stayed on site.
> 
> He got an email that said he could participate because he has ADRs.
> 
> He was able to book 7 days worth and edit them freely. He has been checking every day since January 17 (his 60 day mark), yesterday was different ... Everything opened up to him.
> 
> I was happy for him, because I didn't want him to have to use the kiosks during high attendance times.  That is one test he was thankful to get out of.
> 
> I hope they stay in his account, and it isn't another glitch.
> 
> Any other reports of this working again?



Anybody know anything about this?  This is different than what is posted on the first page of this wonderful thread.


----------



## mesaboy2

bcrook said:


> Anybody know anything about this?  This is different than what is posted on the first page of this wonderful thread.



I try to keep up with reports like this, and generally wait until there is a clear and intentional change to MDE before updating the OP.  I am watching the AP and offsite situations with interest.


----------



## bcrook

mesaboy2 said:


> I try to keep up with reports like this, and generally wait until there is a clear and intentional change to MDE before updating the OP.  I am watching the AP and offsite situations with interest.



I thought maybe this was significant.  We were both very surprised when everything opened.  I can confirm that my off site friend has never stayed onsite, and was able to book 7 days based on an AP and ADR.   I watched it all unfold.

I also read the email that he received that pointed him that direction.  It specifically said, "because of advanced dining reservation".  

Maybe others will start reporting.


----------



## ckelly14

bcrook said:


> Maybe others will start reporting.



There is a dedicated thread about this starting today...


----------



## bcrook

mesaboy2 said:


> I try to keep up with reports like this, and generally wait until there is a clear and intentional change to MDE before updating the OP.  I am watching the AP and offsite situations with interest.



I understand your method, - thank you for updating when you do.  Excellent information.  I appreciate it.


----------



## bcrook

ckelly14 said:


> There is a dedicated thread about this starting today...



. Thanks.  I couldn't find anything this morning when I posted on here.


----------



## nu2dvc

subbing.  Thanks for info.


----------



## burnetta696

Hey y'all, question- I am staying at the GF in June for 6 days, at the moment I only have a 1 day ticket linked to my account, because I have cast member printed tickets to use for my other days.  Will I be able to make fp+ reservations for my whole trip or only for 1 day based on the linked ticket?


----------



## mesaboy2

burnetta696 said:


> Hey y'all, question- I am staying at the GF in June for 6 days, at the moment I only have a 1 day ticket linked to my account, because I have cast member printed tickets to use for my other days.  Will I be able to make fp+ reservations for my whole trip or only for 1 day based on the linked ticket?



As of today's setup, just the one day.  CM tickets provide no ability to prebook FP at the moment.


----------



## burnetta696

I have hotel reservations, if I link the tickets into MDE will I be able to?


----------



## mesaboy2

burnetta696 said:


> I have hotel reservations, if I link the tickets into MDE will I be able to?



I don't think you can link CM tickets to MDE.  I have visited once staying onsite with CM tickets and had to wait until day-of to make selections.  This will likely change at some point, but no one knows when that will be.


----------



## Itinkso

burnetta696 said:


> Hey y'all, question- I am staying at the GF in June for 6 days, at the moment I only have a 1 day ticket linked to my account, because I have cast member printed tickets to use for my other days.  Will I be able to make fp+ reservations for my whole trip or only for 1 day based on the linked ticket?



If they are the Comp tickets, you can link them and see what happens. People who have said it works had linked the Comp e-tickets that were printed out with a confirmation number... the Comps appeared to be from ESPN or ABC employees who didn't have the same restrictions as onsite WDW CMs.


----------



## Wall-E1

I have some older multi day/non expiring tickets from many years ago. I also have old 1 day passes left on some hotel key cards(back then, I booked free dining, but didn't need to use the 1 day park admission, so they are still on the card). 

Are these able to be linked up with my mde bands for my upcoming trip?


----------



## crazymomof4

Read on touringplans.com regarding MK--  "FastPass+ users can choose *3 or 4* of the attractions above on most days. Unlike Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios, the Magic Kingdom does not "tier" their FastPass+ attractions. "
It was my understanding that there was a limit of 3 per park, per day.  Why does this say 3 or 4?


----------



## mesaboy2

crazymomof4 said:


> Read on touringplans.com regarding MK--  "FastPass+ users can choose 3 or 4 of the attractions above on most days. Unlike Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios, the Magic Kingdom does not "tier" their FastPass+ attractions. " It was my understanding that there was a limit of 3 per park, per day.  Why does this say 3 or 4?



I haven't read a single report of a fourth MK FP since last summer.


----------



## db57me

crazymomof4 said:


> Read on touringplans.com regarding MK--  "FastPass+ users can choose 3 or 4 of the attractions above on most days. Unlike Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios, the Magic Kingdom does not "tier" their FastPass+ attractions. " It was my understanding that there was a limit of 3 per park, per day.  Why does this say 3 or 4?


  Based on a few YouTube videos I've seen, which shows someone booking their FP+ for MK, you can be offered a fourth attraction as one of your options. However, it's not a guarantee. This may have changed since these videos were posted.


----------



## burnetta696

Itinkso said:


> If they are the Comp tickets, you can link them and see what happens. People who have said it works had linked the Comp e-tickets that were printed out with a confirmation number... the Comps appeared to be from ESPN or ABC employees who didn't have the same restrictions as onsite WDW CMs.



So I was able to link at least one of the tickets, and assign it to myself.  I have done the rest yet but I guess getting it linked it a step in the right direction.   They are from disney APAC though so maybe that has something to do with it.  I was working for Disney English in China when I got them.  

My 60 day window doesn't open until April 3 rd so will have to wait and see.


----------



## xfiles3010

Since you can only get 1 fast pass for either Soarin or Test Track, what would be the best strategy to minimize wait time?


----------



## ashnjam

I have a question if we already have non expiring tickets can i just go to like Downtown Disney and pick up MB's and then when we book our room add all the FP+ and ADR's? Thank you for your help.


----------



## esuomyekcim

xfiles3010 said:


> Since you can only get 1 fast pass for either Soarin or Test Track, what would be the best strategy to minimize wait time?



If you can get to Epcot at rope drop then get Fast Track. Before FP+ we would arrive at rope drop and book it over to Soarin'. The entire crowd has the same idea so get up front if you can or be ready to move with cat like reflexes and skills. Well, at least be prepared to make a bee line for Soarin' at rope drop and you'll be fine. 

We will be skipping Soarin' this year due to my motion sickness prone DW(just married last year). No worries here since I have been on it plenty of times before.


----------



## Itinkso

ashnjam said:


> I have a question if we already have non expiring tickets can i just go to like Downtown Disney and pick up MB's and then when we book our room add all the FP+ and ADR's? Thank you for your help.



When your room is booked, MagicBands are part of the offer. Your room reservation number and tickets need to be linked to MDE in order to book Fp+ 60 days before your onsite stay begins. Your ADRs can be booked 180 days in advance and they will automatically be linked to your MDE account. All the MagicBands do is provide a link to your MDE file/folder of information.


----------



## ashnjam

Thank you Itinkso so there is no point of getting my MB's a year before my trip then? If i can even do that?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hmmm... I want to make sure I understand this...



> For AP guests, FP+ can be prebooked for a maximum of 7 days. Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.



 - We are AP holders and arrive in WDW Oct 9, staying onsite for 11 nights
 - I can book FP+ on Aug 10 for the dates Oct 9 - Oct 15 (7 days)
 - To book FP+ for Oct 16 - Oct 20 I have to wait until Oct 10 when I start using them?? Or does this NOT apply because I have an onsite hotel reservation? If the latter, can I book FP+ for the full 11 days beginning 60 days out??

Confused...


----------



## Itinkso

ashnjam said:


> Thank you Itinkso so there is no point of getting my MB's a year before my trip then? If i can even do that?



MagicBands aren't available for purchase yet although they may become available in the future. Still no reason to get them ahead of your visit as they will serve no purpose. When you book your room, you will be asked to customize MagicBands at that time and they will be sent to you.


----------



## ashnjam

Itinkso said:


> MagicBands aren't available for purchase yet although they may become available in the future. Still no reason to get them ahead of your visit as they will serve no purpose. When you book your room, you will be asked to customize MagicBands at that time and they will be sent to you.



Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... I want to make sure I understand this...
> 
> 
> 
> - We are AP holders and arrive in WDW Oct 9, staying onsite for 11 nights
> - I can book FP+ on Aug 10 for the dates Oct 9 - Oct 15 (7 days)
> - To book FP+ for Oct 16 - Oct 20 *I have to wait until Oct 10 when I start using them*?? Or does this NOT apply because I have an onsite hotel reservation? If the latter, can I book FP+ for the full 11 days beginning 60 days out??
> 
> Confused...



At the moment, AP holders can prebook FP for no more than 7 days at any one time.  Things may change between now and October.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> At the moment, AP holders can prebook FP for no more than 7 days at any one time.  Things may change between now and October.



Seems ridiculous, but I suppose I need to chalk this up to "working out the kinks"?!?  

I could see the booking of 7 days at a time... but NOT having to wait until I start USING the FP+ to open up an additional day of booking.  That's absolutely ridiculous.  If this is right, this means I'd have 7 days of FP+ booked *60 days* in advance, and have to book my remaining 4 days of FP+ no more than *7 days* in advance even though I have an onsite reservation for 11 days?!  Ridiculous.


----------



## mesaboy2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems ridiculous, but I suppose I need to chalk this up to "working out the kinks"?!?
> 
> I could see the booking of 7 days at a time... but NOT having to wait until I start USING the FP+ to open up an additional day of booking.  That's absolutely ridiculous.  If this is right, this means I'd have 7 days of FP+ booked *60 days* in advance, and have to book my remaining 4 days of FP+ no more than *7 days* in advance even though I have an onsite reservation for 11 days?!  Ridiculous.



Hopefully it changes for the better before then.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> At the moment, AP holders can prebook FP for no more than 7 days at any one time.  Things may change between now and October.



I'm probably behind on this (because I'm not an AP holder) but doesn't staying onsite let her exceed the 7 day limit up to the length of her stay?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> Hopefully it changes for the better before then.



Good grief, I hope so!!


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> I'm probably behind on this (because I'm not an AP holder) but doesn't staying onsite let her exceed the 7 day limit up to the length of her stay?



Hmm, maybe.  My understanding is that it is not based on length of stay per se, but how many days on her tickets I believe.  As many as ten days would be possible with that length ticket, but APs are capped at the rolling seven.  This I suppose is a gray area at the moment, and likely to change to a different shade of gray in the coming months anyway.

Additional posters' experiences welcome!


----------



## coley444

Anyone know the typical FP+ return window time for:

- 9 pm Wishes
- 10 pm Wishes

- 9 pm MSEP
- 11 pm MSEP


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> I'm probably behind on this (because I'm not an AP holder) but doesn't staying onsite let her exceed the 7 day limit up to the length of her stay?



This is what I was thinking/assuming/hoping  -- it would make more sense.  If I have an 11 night stay and an AP, my "length of ticket" for this stay is effectively 11 days.  If they give 60+7, I should at least be able to book the remaining 4 days 60 days out each -- like with dining beyond the 180+10.

Guess we'll see... 




mesaboy2 said:


> Hmm, maybe.  My understanding is that it is not based on length of stay per se, but how many days on her tickets I believe.  As many as ten days would be possible with that length ticket, but APs are capped at the rolling seven.  This I suppose is a gray area at the moment, and likely to change to a different shade of gray in the coming months anyway.
> 
> Additional posters' experiences welcome!



Thanks both of you for your responses... looking forward to hearing what people in this situation are able to book in the coming days...


----------



## 2wins

subbing


----------



## SRUAlmn

esuomyekcim said:


> If you can get to Epcot at rope drop then get Fast Track. Before FP+ we would arrive at rope drop and book it over to Soarin'. The entire crowd has the same idea so get up front if you can or be ready to move with cat like reflexes and skills. Well, at least be prepared to make a bee line for Soarin' at rope drop and you'll be fine.
> 
> We will be skipping Soarin' this year due to my motion sickness prone DW(just married last year). No worries here since I have been on it plenty of times before.



We should travel with you! Ha!! I am also prone to motion sickness so my husband rides a lot alone while I snack and shop


----------



## SRUAlmn

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is what I was thinking/assuming/hoping  -- it would make more sense.  If I have an 11 night stay and an AP, my "length of ticket" for this stay is effectively 11 days.  If they give 60+7, I should at least be able to book the remaining 4 days 60 days out each -- like with dining beyond the 180+10.
> 
> Guess we'll see...
> 
> Thanks both of you for your responses... looking forward to hearing what people in this situation are able to book in the coming days...



We might get to be your guinea pigs because we are staying 8 days in July and are AP holders.  Although, ours are AP vouchers so that might end up being a totally different situation. I'll share everything I can about how our booking goes in May!


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> I haven't read a single report of a fourth MK FP since last summer.


  So, have things changed with booking FP+ since Shaun made this podcast back in August? He books three attractions at MK through MDE and is offered a fourth option.  http://youtu.be/S9PxPgnibfQ


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> So, have things changed with booking FP+ since Shaun made this podcast back in August? He books three attractions at MK through MDE and is offered a fourth option.  http://youtu.be/S9PxPgnibfQ



Yes, since that was last summer and a fourth option is not offered anymore.


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, since that was last summer and a fourth option is not offered anymore.



That's good to know, thank you. Counting down to that day when I can start booking FP+ through MDE app.


----------



## Aliceacc

Just a quick hijack:

Mesaboy, I really want to thank you for all the work you're putting in on this thread. It's a huge help for those of us who haven't been to Disney since the implementation of FP+.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

SRUAlmn said:


> We might get to be your guinea pigs because we are staying 8 days in July and are AP holders.  Although, ours are AP vouchers so that might end up being a totally different situation. I'll share everything I can about how our booking goes in May!



Please let us know how it goes!  I've been searching to see if you can link an AP voucher to a RO reservation and book FP+ at 60 days out or if you need that AP to be activated.  I'm debating APs for our next trip and this may be the deciding factor as one trip would be President's Week (a week I swore I would never go - never say never!) and we will need to have access to FP+ with those crowds!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## EasternShoreGal

momto3gr8boys said:


> Please let us know how it goes!  I've been searching to see if you can link an AP voucher to a RO reservation and book FP+ at 60 days out or if you need that AP to be activated.  I'm debating APs for our next trip and this may be the deciding factor as one trip would be President's Week (a week I swore I would never go - never say never!) and we will need to have access to FP+ with those crowds!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I was told by guest services in October when we were there conformed when we were back in December your Ap had to be activated  to book FP+


----------



## SRUAlmn

EasternShoreGal said:


> I was told by guest services in October when we were there conformed when we were back in December your Ap had to be activated  to book FP+



Oh no!!!!! We will all have APs. What a disservice! We're staying on site (in an expensive villa, I might add) and we will all have AP vouchers, but we won't be able to use FP+? That's ridiculous!


----------



## siskaren

SRUAlmn said:


> Oh no!!!!! We will all have APs. What a disservice! We're staying on site (in an expensive villa, I might add) and we will all have AP vouchers, but we won't be able to use FP+? That's ridiculous!



That doesn't make sense to me because technically anyone who's able to book FP+ 60 days in advance has unactivated tickets - they're not activated until you enter a park for the first time.


----------



## mesaboy2

siskaren said:


> That doesn't make sense to me because technically anyone who's able to book FP+ 60 days in advance has unactivated tickets - they're not activated until you enter a park for the first time.



Agreed.  Plus I know I've read multiple reports of posters linking AP vouchers to MDE and then prebooking FP.


----------



## siskaren

mesaboy2 said:


> Agreed.  Plus I know I've read multiple reports of posters linking AP vouchers to MDE and then prebooking FP.



Plus people who book packages aren't even going to have vouchers for their tickets, and they're able to prebook FP+.


----------



## SRUAlmn

siskaren said:


> That doesn't make sense to me because technically anyone who's able to book FP+ 60 days in advance has unactivated tickets - they're not activated until you enter a park for the first time.





mesaboy2 said:


> Agreed.  Plus I know I've read multiple reports of posters linking AP vouchers to MDE and then prebooking FP.





siskaren said:


> Plus people who book packages aren't even going to have vouchers for their tickets, and they're able to prebook FP+.



Good points! I hope you're both correct!!


----------



## teammjs

We're arriving late in the day with small kids next week to MK.

As a result, we are using a FP+ for the MESP (I know people are so-so on this, and sometimes it depends on the day!).

We are going to stay for Wishes.

I know the FP+ MSEP viewing is at the top of the hub.

Further, I know people have recommended moving DOWN toward Main Street immediately afterward (Robo had a great map!).

My question...

Is there an "ideal" specific place to try to move down to?  That is, is there a barrier to try to have in front so others don't block the view, should we try to sit in the middle of the street, etc."


Or if we're just trying to get more of an unobstructed view for our small kids (trading off an "ideal" spot for the fireworks) are we better staying where we're at in the FP+ MSEP area?


----------



## mesaboy2

teammjs said:


> We're arriving late in the day with small kids next week to MK.
> 
> As a result, we are using a FP+ for the MESP (I know people are so-so on this, and sometimes it depends on the day!).
> 
> We are going to stay for Wishes.
> 
> I know the FP+ MSEP viewing is at the top of the hub.
> 
> Further, I know people have recommended moving DOWN toward Main Street immediately afterward (Robo had a great map!).
> 
> My question...
> 
> Is there an "ideal" specific place to try to move down to?  That is, is there a barrier to try to have in front so others don't block the view, should we try to sit in the middle of the street, etc."
> 
> 
> Or if we're just trying to get more of an unobstructed view for our small kids (trading off an "ideal" spot for the fireworks) are we better staying where we're at in the FP+ MSEP area?



Definitely don't stay in the MSEP area, move back into the "bottom" of the Hub--the half closest to Main Street.  However, that late you are unlikely to find an unobstructed location with no one in front of you.  You shouldn't have any trouble seeing, since you're looking mostly up, but you may need to hold the kids (not on shoulders, but head-high) to help them see.


----------



## SRUAlmn

teammjs said:


> We're arriving late in the day with small kids next week to MK.
> 
> As a result, we are using a FP+ for the MESP (I know people are so-so on this, and sometimes it depends on the day!).
> 
> We are going to stay for Wishes.
> 
> I know the FP+ MSEP viewing is at the top of the hub.
> 
> Further, I know people have recommended moving DOWN toward Main Street immediately afterward (Robo had a great map!).
> 
> My question...
> 
> Is there an "ideal" specific place to try to move down to?  That is, is there a barrier to try to have in front so others don't block the view, should we try to sit in the middle of the street, etc."
> 
> 
> Or if we're just trying to get more of an unobstructed view for our small kids (trading off an "ideal" spot for the fireworks) are we better staying where we're at in the FP+ MSEP area?



I know this is what's being recommended, but here's the issue I foresee happening. Many people will stake out a spot on Main Street for both MSEP and Wishes, they'll stay in the same place which they staked out early. The risk you'll run with using the reserved FP area for MSEP and then trying to move is that all the 'best' spots will most likely already be taken by people who were there for MSEP. Yes, the street will fill in after the parade goes by, but the parade will go by the people on Main St before it goes by you, allowing them first chance to fill in those areas. Granted, this is all just my theoretical view of what I envision will happen. Hopefully there's someone here who can give you a firsthand report!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SRUAlmn said:


> We might get to be your guinea pigs because we are staying 8 days in July and are AP holders.  Although, ours are AP vouchers so that might end up being a totally different situation. I'll share everything I can about how our booking goes in May!



Oooooh!  Awesome!!  I'll keep an eye on here...!


----------



## anniebabymu

I don't know if anyone will have the answer to this or if it is even the right place to ask this, but friends of ours were planning to stay off-site have now booked a room at Pop with us thanks to a Florida resident discount.  They also got a special on tickets, so they turned it into a 3 day package.  I know I can go into my MDEx and pre-book their FP+, but I think (hoping not!) that it may be more complicated than that.  These tickets have a Magic Kingdom blackout date of May 24th and that's our MK day with them.  They plan on upgrading to AP's at the park before entering so they'll be able to get in.

So here are my questions...

1.  Since they have a room reservation too, will I be able to pre-book MK FP+ for them for May 24th or since it's a blackout date will it prevent me from doing so?
2.  If I am able to pre-book FP+ for them for all of their days with us, will upgrading to AP's screw with the FP+ I have made for them before upgrading?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cmwade77

My question is this: We are going to be staying in a family suite at Art of Animation with a CM and someone that she is signing in. We will most likely have a Annual Passes, due to the savings for DVC members. Currently CMs are not eligible for FP+, nor are those that they sign in, but we will be.

How does this work? I know that before passholder were eligible, that they would allow you to add them after setting up FP+ for everyone else, does this work the same way? Or would they simply not be allowed to use FP+?


----------



## Itinkso

cmwade77 said:


> My question is this: We are going to be staying in a family suite at Art of Animation with a CM and someone that she is signing in. We will most likely have a Annual Passes, due to the savings for DVC members. Currently CMs are not eligible for FP+, nor are those that they sign in, but we will be.  How does this work? I know that before passholder were eligible, that they would allow you to add them after setting up FP+ for everyone else, does this work the same way? Or would they simply not be allowed to use FP+?



CMs and their guests using Guest Passes are eligible for "day of" Fp+. They can't be linked to your MDE account because they are restricted from MDE and advanced scheduling of Fp+.


----------



## jrtoastyman

Would you still rank Rock n Roller Coaster an "A" if your intent was to use the single rider line?  I'm the only one in my clan that does thrill rides.


----------



## cmwade77

Itinkso said:


> CMs and their guests using Guest Passes are eligible for "day of" Fp+. They can't be linked to your MDE account because they are restricted from MDE and advanced scheduling of Fp+.



Yes, but what happens if we have FP+, but then we are all staying in the same room. Day of FP+ doesn't work, as they may not be on the same schedule as we have.

Bottom line is they are staying onsite, so I would think that they should be able to have the same benefits as everyone else does that is staying onsite.


----------



## mooses41

Quick question-
I have an All Star Music reservation booked for 10 days from now, but may switch to the Dolphin (using Starwood points).

I've received Magic Bands in the mail, and have 2 questions:
1) Will I lose my current FastPass+ reservations (both rides and BOG lunch) if I cancel the All Star Music reservation?
2) Will I be able to change these FP+ reservations, or will they be set in stone after I cancel ASM?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Itinkso

cmwade77 said:


> Yes, but what happens if we have FP+, but then we are all staying in the same room. Day of FP+ doesn't work, as they may not be on the same schedule as we have.  Bottom line is they are staying onsite, so I would think that they should be able to have the same benefits as everyone else does that is staying onsite.



I stayed onsite with a CM two weeks ago and we could not/did not link our CM ticket media to our MDE account. In the parks, we had iPad CMs make our Fp+ scheduling and it was quite obvious we had MagicBands. At no time did any iPad CM suggest we do advanced Fp+ scheduling as it is a well-known fact that CMs are not to link their ticket media to MDE even if they have an onsite stay.


----------



## mesaboy2

Itinkso said:


> I stayed onsite with a CM two weeks ago and we could not/did not link our CM ticket media to our MDE account. In the parks, we had iPad CMs make our Fp+ scheduling and it was quite obvious we had MagicBands. At no time did any iPad CM suggest we do advanced Fp+ scheduling as it is a well-known fact that CMs are not to link their ticket media to MDE even if they have an onsite stay.



My experience exactly matches *Itinkso*'s.  The benefits are basically the same as those who stay onsite but wait until day-of to purchase tickets.



jrtoastyman said:


> Would you still rank Rock n Roller Coaster an "A" if your intent was to use the single rider line?  I'm the only one in my clan that does thrill rides.



Yes, it's still an A.  The list is a general and relative one meant to be used by everyone, but against the realities of each person's own situation.

But given that you know you will use SR for it, then I'd certainly choose something else as my Tier 1 attraction.


----------



## DCDisney

mooses41 said:


> Quick question-
> 
> 
> I've received Magic Bands in the mail, and have 2 questions:
> 1) Will I lose my current FastPass+ reservations (both rides and BOG lunch) if I cancel the All Star Music reservation?
> 2) Will I be able to change these FP+ reservations, or will they be set in stone after I cancel ASM?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



You won't be able to access the FP+ unless your band is activated and then used for park entry.  I'm not sure if they will be gone from MDE but you won't be able to use them without checking into the resort.  The BOG system is separate and glitchy anyway.  If you have a screen shot or printout of the FP time you'll be able to get in.  The wifi was running slow when we were checking in and they never bothered to verify ours online after the wifi wasn't moving fast enough.  I had my screenshot up on my phone just in case and that was fine.


----------



## mooses41

> You won't be able to access the FP+ unless your band is activated and then used for park entry. I'm not sure if they will be gone from MDE but you won't be able to use them without checking into the resort. The BOG system is separate and glitchy anyway. If you have a screen shot or printout of the FP time you'll be able to get in. The wifi was running slow when we were checking in and they never bothered to verify ours online after the wifi wasn't moving fast enough. I had my screenshot up on my phone just in case and that was fine.
> Today 01:32 AM



Ah, just to make sure I understand-- will I be able to access to FP+ from the iPhone app, or not at all? If I've already linked tickets to MDE/Magic Bands, does that help at all, or am I still out of luck if I move to S&D?

Thanks!


----------



## ckelly14

mooses41 said:


> Ah, just to make sure I understand-- will I be able to access to FP+ from the iPhone app, or not at all? If I've already linked tickets to MDE/Magic Bands, does that help at all, or am I still out of luck if I move to S&D?
> 
> Thanks!



This is a good question.  There has been an understanding on this board that cancelling your reservation gets rid of your FP+ selections and "deactivates" your magic band.  However, I have failed to see any first hand reports of this actually happening.  I have also seen many reports of people that use magic bands at the parks prior to checking in, so I'm pretty sure you don't need to check-in to use your magic bands at the parks.

There has also been some evidence that magic bands do not have to be linked to tickets to make FP+ reservations in the parks.  Also, since they have begun some testing of offsite guests pre-booking FP+, I assume that at some point FP+ reservations and room reservations will disconnected from each other.

I would be *VERY* interested to see what happens to your FP+ reservations if you cancelled your room reservation, but that's me being selfish.


----------



## SugarSpice

ckelly14 said:


> This is a good question.  There has been an understanding on this board that cancelling your reservation gets rid of your FP+ selections and "deactivates" your magic band.  However, I have failed to see any first hand reports of this actually happening.  I have also seen many reports of people that use magic bands at the parks prior to checking in, so I'm pretty sure you don't need to check-in to use your magic bands at the parks.
> 
> There has also been some evidence that magic bands do not have to be linked to tickets to make FP+ reservations in the parks.  Also, since they have begun some testing of offsite guests pre-booking FP+, I assume that at some point FP+ reservations and room reservations will disconnected from each other.
> 
> I would be *VERY* interested to see what happens to your FP+ reservations if you cancelled your room reservation, but that's me being selfish.



I did it in sept 2013 while some of the resorts had the band and some didn't. I made a 1 night reservation at Pop the night before our regular package started at CBR. I personalized magic bands and made all my fast pass reservations. Then, after my bands arrived, I cancelled the pop reservation. I didn't have to "activate" them at all. They worked just fine as a room key, park tickets, fast passes, dining credits and store purchase charges. The only thing I couldn't do was edit our fp+ selections from the app. I could edit them online. So, that's what I did, just reporting because someone asked. Please don't turn this into a debate of right and wrong because this is a great thread and I don't want to get it shut down because of a debate.


----------



## ckelly14

Thanks for posting.  I bet the FP+ reservations will be there after he cancels ( if he has the guts...).


----------



## hedberg1661

First off this is my 500th post on the DISboards!

This is a great list. Lots of great input from everyone. I really hope some of the tiers change with time. I believe this may help with some of the frustrations guests are currently expressing in the Parks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... I want to make sure I understand this...
> 
> - We are AP holders and arrive in WDW Oct 9, staying onsite for 11 nights
> - I can book FP+ on Aug 10 for the dates Oct 9 - Oct 15 (7 days)
> - To book FP+ for Oct 16 - Oct 20 I have to wait until Oct 10 when I start using them?? Or does this NOT apply because I have an onsite hotel reservation? If the latter, can I book FP+ for the full 11 days beginning 60 days out??
> 
> Confused...





mesaboy2 said:


> At the moment, AP holders can prebook FP for no more than 7 days at any one time.  Things may change between now and October.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems ridiculous, but I suppose I need to chalk this up to "working out the kinks"?!?
> 
> I could see the booking of 7 days at a time... but NOT having to wait until I start USING the FP+ to open up an additional day of booking.  That's absolutely ridiculous.  If this is right, this means I'd have 7 days of FP+ booked *60 days* in advance, and have to book my remaining 4 days of FP+ no more than *7 days* in advance even though I have an onsite reservation for 11 days?!  Ridiculous.




To my question about this earlier, just saw this:



> For a Passholder staying at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel, the window remains at 60 days in advance of check-in, where FastPass+ reservations can be held for 7 days *or the length of the hotel stay*.



http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymagicplus/news/12mar2014-fastpass-selection-window-reduced-to-30-days-for-annual-passholders.htm


----------



## wendy3

My question involves BOG. We are going to MK in the am and Epcot in the pm after a break in our room. We will hit MK at rope drop and want to save our FP for Epcot, but we want to eat lunch at BOG with FP. I know you can't split your FP into 2 parks, and I know BOG doesn't really count against your 3 FP.  

OK, after all that, my question is: if we get a FP for BOG, will we have to use our 3 at MK? Or is BOG more a reservation, not a FP? I could just wait for our FP window to open in 2 weeks, but with my OCD I need to pre-plan our pre-plans.  Thanks!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

wendy3 said:


> My question involves BOG. We are going to MK in the am and Epcot in the pm after a break in our room. We will hit MK at rope drop and want to save our FP for Epcot, but we want to eat lunch at BOG with FP. I know you can't split your FP into 2 parks, and I know BOG doesn't really count against your 3 FP.
> 
> OK, after all that, my question is: if we get a FP for BOG, will we have to use our 3 at MK? Or is BOG more a reservation, not a FP? I could just wait for our FP window to open in 2 weeks, but with my OCD I need to pre-plan our pre-plans.  Thanks!



BOG FP will not affect your FP+ selections. It's not really a FP, or a reservation. It won't show up in your plan/MDE. Make sure to print, or save a screen shot on your phone in case they have no record of it when you arrive. 

So no, you won't have to have your FP+ selections be in MK.


----------



## hedberg1661

Dizzy4DL said:


> BOG FP will not affect your FP+ selections. It's not really a FP, or a reservation. It won't show up in your plan/MDE. Make sure to print, or save a screen shot on your phone in case they have no record of it when you arrive.
> 
> So no, you won't have to have your FP+ selections be in MK.



While I am glad it doesn't count against you I think there should be some way for it to populate in MDE or somewhere so you can keep track of it. That is what MDE is supposed to do in the first place?


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated first post to reflect current uncertainty in prebooking rules for AP holders and offsite guests.  When things settle, I will update.




hedberg1661 said:


> While I am glad it doesn't count against you I think there should be some way for it to populate in MDE or somewhere so you can keep track of it. That is what MDE is supposed to do in the first place?



Yes.  But for now the counter-service FP concept doesn't appear to be ready for prime time.


----------



## wendy3

Dizzy4DL said:


> BOG FP will not affect your FP+ selections. It's not really a FP, or a reservation. It won't show up in your plan/MDE. Make sure to print, or save a screen shot on your phone in case they have no record of it when you arrive.
> 
> So no, you won't have to have your FP+ selections be in MK.



Excellent! Thanks so much! 

BTW,  mesaboy2


----------



## DCDisney

The system is different now than sept but you never know.  We went in Feb and were told at our resort and the gate that if our bands weren't scanned at the park entry they wouldn't work for our FP+ that day.  If you cancel the resort stay your ticket won't be linked to that band or your MDE account.  With the way the bands are scanned at the park entry it is easy to get through without it really registering and then things go awry.  Unless CM's were deliberately making it up it won't work without the ticket being associated w the account.  It may be possible to get those FP+ pulled up at the kiosk but if things stay as they are now it should not work according to what were specifically told.


----------



## Kate and Family

DCDisney said:


> The system is different now than sept but you never know.  We went in Feb and were told at our resort and the gate that if our bands weren't scanned at the park entry they wouldn't work for our FP+ that day.  If you cancel the resort stay your ticket won't be linked to that band or your MDE account.  *With the way the bands are scanned at the park entry it is easy to get through without it really registering and then things go awry.*  Unless CM's were deliberately making it up it won't work without the ticket being associated w the account.  It may be possible to get those FP+ pulled up at the kiosk but if things stay as they are now it should not work according to what were specifically told.



How do you know that your magic band scanned correctly at the gate?


----------



## DCDisney

You see a green Mickey.  You scan band and Mickey lights up and then you do the finger scan and either get blue or green Mickey.  The gates are all open now and each CM has 2 of the scanners they are supposed to watch.  If they are stuck helping someone and your finger scan doesn't work it's easy to unintentionally slip through.  They did have people with iPads too near the gate if you needed to double check.  The iPad CMs were awesome if you ever get one--way better than the kiosk as they have more options to help fix things.


----------



## jck1973

I'm staying offsite the last week of March.  We usually spend the day at the pool and go to the Magic Kingdom around 5:00 p.m. for the night.  I'm worried that I won't be able to get a fastpass+ reservation for the popular rides e.g. Space Mountain, by the time we get there.  Any experience with this?


----------



## marathon

for the most popular FP + attractions, now do I even need  FP+ for morning time, say, 1st hour ofpark opening? I plan to do spacemountain, soaring, TSM etc within the 1st hour of park opening without FP+, and save FP+ to afternoon, is this still doable? Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

jck1973 said:


> I'm staying offsite the last week of March.  We usually spend the day at the pool and go to the Magic Kingdom around 5:00 p.m. for the night.  I'm worried that I won't be able to get a fastpass+ reservation for the popular rides e.g. Space Mountain, by the time we get there.  Any experience with this?



Arriving at 5:00p has never been a great way to secure FPs for popular attractions.  I think now with FP+ the chances are worse.



marathon said:


> for the most popular FP + attractions, now do I even need  FP+ for morning time, say, 1st hour ofpark opening? I plan to do spacemountain, soaring, TSM etc within the 1st hour of park opening without FP+, and save FP+ to afternoon, is this still doable? Thank you!



Still doable, but not as quick as before since FP return windows start at park open now.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Arriving at 5:00p has never been a great way to secure FPs for popular attractions.  I think now with FP+ the chances are worse.



Agreed. Especially now that people can purposely select late day times. And before you just had to take whatever time came out.


----------



## Itinkso

jck1973 said:


> I'm staying offsite the last week of March.  We usually spend the day at the pool and go to the Magic Kingdom around 5:00 p.m. for the night.  I'm worried that I won't be able to get a fastpass+ reservation for the popular rides e.g. Space Mountain, by the time we get there.  Any experience with this?



During Pres' Week and on the first day of the Princess 1/2 Marathon weekend, we entered MK close to 4:00 and had an iPad CM schedule some "day of" Fp+ for us. We were able to get HM and BTMRR scheduled around our BoG dinner. Because we had to choose a third Fp+, we picked up Barnstormer for immediate use to avoid a 40 minute wait. We didn't notice if Space Mtn was a choice. 

The iPad CM noted that ETWB is the hardest "day of" Fp+ to get. On Pres' Day @ 9:00 a.m., we checked to see what was available for ETWB and the Fp+ return time was 11:55 p.m.!


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated prebooking rules and added two highly-anticipated attractions to MK priority list for when FP becomes available.


----------



## mom2faith

I keep having to search for this thread.  Thanks for the awesome info Mesaboy, but is there anyway this can be a sticky??


----------



## Dizzy4DL

mom2faith said:


> I keep having to search for this thread.  Thanks for the awesome info Mesaboy, but is there anyway this can be a sticky??



You can subscribe to the thread, then you just have to look in your subscription list to find it.


----------



## hhill

Is the mission space FP+ for mission space orange ? I am making my FP selections and it doesn't say. Is it orange ? So green is not an option hopefully because I won't need it ?


----------



## mesaboy2

hhill said:


> Is the mission space FP+ for mission space orange ? I am making my FP selections and it doesn't say. Is it orange ? So green is not an option hopefully because I won't need it ?



I'm pretty sure it works for either.  Orange is usually the longer line, so that's the better choice of the two from purely a time-saving point-of-view.


----------



## libba

Could not get the link for BOG to work. Wouldn't take my reservation #. Any suggestions.


----------



## MtGreenwood

We just made our fastpass selections yesterday(60 days out).  We were not given an option to select MESP or Wishes.  Is there a trick to selecting these options?


----------



## siskaren

MtGreenwood said:


> We just made our fastpass selections yesterday(60 days out).  We were not given an option to select MESP or Wishes.  Is there a trick to selecting these options?



Those don't show up until much closer to your dates. (#6 in the first post of this thread.)


----------



## DVCFan1994

I scanned a number of pages here, but couldn't find the answer to my question and my search came up without an easy answer as well.  We have a party of 6 next month.  3 just renewed Aps in February, and I have made all of their FP+ reservations.  The other 3 (including me) need to renew when we go.  My plan is to copy the FP+ reservations from one group to the other when we arrive.  I did this but with the groups reversed in February.  But, I wonder now that APs and off site guests can make advance reservations if copying will be harder because more FP+ will be taken in advance.

I remember reading somewhere that each day more FP+ reservations are made available for that day for guests who had not reserved ahead.  My question is what time of day do those extras open up?  My first day I would be out of luck, we won't arrive and renew until late morning.  But, each subsequent day I could be ready to go at a certain time. My main concern is getting myself and my daughter FP+ for Anna Elsa.  Currently my son and my parents have 2 sets of Elsa and Anna FP, I am hoping to be able to copy those to myself and my daughter.


----------



## radev104

mesaboy2 said:


> [*]Onsite guests can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay.  This can be done via the My Disney Experience (MDE or, alternatively, MDX) app or website.  FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to their linked ticket.  *See note above.*
> 
> [*]AP holders can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay, for a maximum of 7 days or the length of the onsite stay--whichever is more.  AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days.  Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.  This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website.  *See note above.*
> 
> [*]All other guests must use FP+ kiosks located in each park and cannot use the MDE/MDX app or website to schedule or modify on the day of their visit.  The kiosks can be used to schedule FP+ only for attractions in that same park.  Return windows can be noted by taking a picture of the selections on the kiosk's screen or making pen-and-ink notes.  *See note above.*



Sorry if this has been asked and answered already. I only scanned some pages not all. I will be getting tickets for my family but we are staying onsite. They will be bought through Disney (I'm a CM) but not with the room reservations. Are we under the guests that have to use the FP+ kiosks? I have not been to Disney since they took away all the paper FP (I'm seasonal so I haven't been there since Thanksgiving) so I do not know how all the FP+ works. I already guested that I will not be able to get FPs early and would have to use the FP+ kiosks as a CM but not sure about the rest of my family. Thanks for posting this it's going to help a lot.


----------



## DoughR

DVCFan1994 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that each day more FP+ reservations are made available for that day for guests who had not reserved ahead.  My question is what time of day do those extras open up?  My first day I would be out of luck, we won't arrive and renew until late morning.  But, each subsequent day I could be ready to go at a certain time. My main concern is getting myself and my daughter FP+ for Anna Elsa.  Currently my son and my parents have 2 sets of Elsa and Anna FP, I am hoping to be able to copy those to myself and my daughter.



In the past it was at 9am. Anyone with the ability to book FP+ can take advantage of this, not just in-park guests. I've changed my FP+ times that were previously unavailable while staying on-site by getting on the MDE app right at 9am. It was clear that many FP+ times opened up.


----------



## wajones2

I am not an AP holder, nor do I have a resort reservation. I do have magic bands from a past stay, and 5 day park hoppers linked to my MDE account. At one point I was able to book FP+ 60 days out, but now I can book only 30 days out using MDE app or mydisneyexperience.com.


----------



## mesaboy2

radev104 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered already. I only scanned some pages not all. *I will be getting tickets for my family but we are staying onsite*. They will be bought through Disney (I'm a CM) but not with the room reservations. Are we under the guests that have to use the FP+ kiosks? I have not been to Disney since they took away all the paper FP (I'm seasonal so I haven't been there since Thanksgiving) so I do not know how all the FP+ works. I already guested that I will not be able to get FPs early and would have to use the FP+ kiosks as a CM but *not sure about the rest of my family*. Thanks for posting this it's going to help a lot.



Hmm, good question.  Are the tickets you are buying for your family "normal" tickets (just at a discount because you are a CM), or are they an exclusive type of ticket with special rules for use by CMs and family?  If the latter, I suspect that all of you will be demoted to FP kiosk land I'm afraid.  But, I just doesn't know for sure.

I have been a guest of CMs on a couple of occasions this year (they had MainGates, I had a Guest Pass) and we were all relegated to using the kiosks.  I will be there again in early May, this time as an onsite guest, and will again use CM Guest Passes.  I expect I will still not be able to prebook FPs with this arrangement, although there will likely be some very hot FPs to get then (Seven Dwarves Mine Train, Anna and Elsa M&GS).

Unfortunately for CMs (and friends and family), I think you will be the last major group to be able to prebook FPs.


----------



## radev104

mesaboy2 said:


> Hmm, good question.  Are the tickets you are buying for your family "normal" tickets (just at a discount because you are a CM), or are they an exclusive type of ticket with special rules for use by CMs and family?  If the latter, I suspect that all of you will be demoted to FP kiosk land I'm afraid.  But, I just doesn't know for sure.
> 
> I have been a guest of CMs on a couple of occasions this year (they had MainGates, I had a Guest Pass) and we were all relegated to using the kiosks.  I will be there again in early May, this time as an onsite guest, and will again use CM Guest Passes.  I expect I will still not be able to prebook FPs with this arrangement, although there will likely be some very hot FPs to get then (Seven Dwarves Mine Train, Anna and Elsa M&GS).
> 
> Unfortunately for CMs (and friends and family), I think you will be the last major group to be able to prebook FPs.



They are regular tickets that will be discounted. I don't think I will have any of my guest passes or they might even be blacked out. I figured I probably won't get to prebook (even though I have over a year until we all go) but I want to know if they can even if that means I might not get to ride with them.


----------



## mesaboy2

radev104 said:


> *They are regular tickets that will be discounted.* I don't think I will have any of my guest passes or they might even be blacked out. I figured I probably won't get to prebook (even though I have over a year until we all go) but I want to know if they can even if that means I might not get to ride with them.



Then they might just be able to be linked like any other ticket.  Just guessing, though.  I haven't seen enough examples of CMs using FP+ to have a good feel for your situation yet.  Good luck!


----------



## Itinkso

radev104 said:


> They are regular tickets that will be discounted. I don't think I will have any of my guest passes or they might even be blacked out. I figured I probably won't get to prebook (even though I have over a year until we all go) but I want to know if they can even if that means I might not get to ride with them.



Your discounted regular tickets can be linked to MDE and you can select Fp+ ahead of time. A CM recently posted that Comp Tickets can also be linked to MDE. It's just the Main Gates and Guest Passes that should not be linked at all to an MDE account.


----------



## DVCFan1994

DoughR said:


> In the past it was at 9am. Anyone with the ability to book FP+ can take advantage of this, not just in-park guests. I've changed my FP+ times that were previously unavailable while staying on-site by getting on the MDE app right at 9am. It was clear that many FP+ times opened up.


Thank you!  I figured it was park open but wanted to be sure  it wasn't earlier.


----------



## mesaboy2

DVCFan1994 said:


> Thank you!  I figured it was park open but wanted to be sure  it wasn't earlier.



I've seen the 8:45a timeframe bandied about too.  You might try then.


----------



## mesaboy2

I'm tempted to bump the Rapunzel/Cinderella M&G up to an A initially, until we get some real experiences next month.  Any character-hounds (or anyone really) want to share their opinion?


----------



## Itinkso

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm tempted to bump the Rapunzel/Cinderella M&G up to an A initially, until we get some real experiences next month.  Any character-hounds (or anyone really) want to share their opinion?



I would agree with an A. On the other A&E threads, the majority are also scheduling Cinderella/Rapunzel, or, they already had both separately and are keeping the merged M&G.


----------



## ckelly14

wajones2 said:


> I am not an AP holder, nor do I have a resort reservation. I do have magic bands from a past stay, and 5 day park hoppers linked to my MDE account. At one point I was able to book FP+ 60 days out, but now I can book only 30 days out using MDE app or mydisneyexperience.com.



I have heard similar accounts.  Off-site may be reduced to 30 day pre-book.


----------



## loveyb72

Our trip is in June so I'm still trying to get my plans figured out. My question has to do with FP+ and child swap.  My DD 5 won't be tall enough for SM but wants to see E&A. Can I get a FP for my DD5 and I to see A&E while at the same time getting my DH and my older DD12 a FP for Space with the intent of my DH picking up the child swap pass for me to ride once I'm done with the meet & greet?


----------



## Sundancer UK

I think you need the FP for an attraction in order to get a rider swap for that attraction - or else everyone would be using small children so they can do twice as much!


----------



## delmar411

loveyb72 said:


> Our trip is in June so I'm still trying to get my plans figured out. My question has to do with FP+ and child swap.  My DD 5 won't be tall enough for SM but wants to see E&A. Can I get a FP for my DD5 and I to see A&E while at the same time getting my DH and my older DD12 a FP for Space with the intent of my DH picking up the child swap pass for me to ride once I'm done with the meet & greet?



Yes but you have to present the too short child at the ride to get the pass.


----------



## delmar411

Sundancer UK said:


> I think you need the FP for an attraction in order to get a rider swap for that attraction - or else everyone would be using small children so they can do twice as much!



Have you never been to wdw with a small child?  No FP needed for the person sitting out, never has been needed either.


----------



## loveyb72

delmar411 said:


> Yes but you have to present the too short child at the ride to get the pass.


 Thank you, that's what I thought but I wanted to check.


----------



## wdwtink

If Dumbo is a C, or any ride a C, does that mean the line is usually manageable without a fastpass? Needing help planning today Thanks


----------



## aggordon2

I am trying to make a FP+ for BOG using the link from the first post and it is not letting me put in my reservation.  I can enter the numbers, but not the letters that make up my reservation #.  Is there a different reservation number that I should have?


----------



## anniebabymu

aggordon2 said:


> I am trying to make a FP+ for BOG using the link from the first post and it is not letting me put in my reservation.  I can enter the numbers, but not the letters that make up my reservation #.  Is there a different reservation number that I should have?



Log into you MDE and click on magic bands and cards... you should see a confirmation number for the magic bands that is all numbers.  Use that one!


----------



## iluvwesties

Hi Folks,

I'm a WDW veteran (have been over 30 times) but am trying to figure out the new FP+  

I know I can only get 3 FP per day in one park only.....

I have a reservation onsite at Pop arriving on May 31st...
I have linked my old Park hopper tickets to the reservation...

When I look at the FP+ calendar It is only giving highlighted dates for Mar 19 to Apr 18....? 

I realise that I won't be able to reserve any FP+ until the 60 day window....

But I am not seeing that window yet?

Anyone else having issues? or is this a normal view until my 60 days out window arrives? 

Wondering if I should contact WDW before the 60 day window 

Thanks to all who reply 

Hoping to get this figured out before April 1st


----------



## aggordon2

anniebabymu said:


> Log into you MDE and click on magic bands and cards... you should see a confirmation number for the magic bands that is all numbers.  Use that one!



Thank you, that worked  

Unfortunately there were no available FP+ for the days that we will be there


----------



## ckelly14

iluvwesties said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm a WDW veteran (have been over 30 times) but am trying to figure out the new FP+
> 
> I know I can only get 3 FP per day in one park only.....
> 
> I have a reservation onsite at Pop arriving on May 31st...
> I have linked my old Park hopper tickets to the reservation...
> 
> When I look at the FP+ calendar It is only giving highlighted dates for Mar 19 to Apr 18....?
> 
> I realise that I won't be able to reserve any FP+ until the 60 day window....
> 
> But I am not seeing that window yet?
> 
> Anyone else having issues? or is this a normal view until my 60 days out window arrives?
> 
> Wondering if I should contact WDW before the 60 day window
> 
> Thanks to all who reply
> 
> Hoping to get this figured out before April 1st



Interesting, it may be giving you 30 day access based just on your linked park ticket, without any reference to your onsite stay.  I assume this will be rolling 30 days until April 1st, when the additional days of your stay should be available.  Never hurts to call, but I would personally just wait until the 1st, and if there is a problem, just call.  I can't imagine there would be any significant difference in FP+ availability if you waited a few hours to call....


----------



## DIS kid at heart

I didn't see this asked anywhere else so I apologize if I missed it...

Does anyone know when FP+ for A&E will open up?
I see that it starts April 20th. We will be there the week after and was hoping to switch one of our FP+ for that one.


----------



## mom2rtk

DIS kid at heart said:


> I didn't see this asked anywhere else so I apologize if I missed it...
> 
> Does anyone know when FP+ for A&E will open up?
> I see that it starts April 20th. We will be there the week after and was hoping to switch one of our FP+ for that one.



It already opened.


----------



## ABCastillo

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm tempted to bump the Rapunzel/Cinderella M&G up to an A initially, until we get some real experiences next month.  Any character-hounds (or anyone really) want to share their opinion?



Based on our January trip I would make at least the Rapunzel side an A because she always had a 45-50 min wait.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

wdwtink said:


> If Dumbo is a C, or any ride a C, does that mean the line is usually manageable without a fastpass? Needing help planning today Thanks



Yep.


----------



## DIS kid at heart

mom2rtk said:


> It already opened.


Does that mean there's none left for my dates? Was looking at April 30th.


----------



## zabache

aggordon2 said:


> Thank you, that worked    Unfortunately there were no available FP+ for the days that we will be there



When are you traveling? It opens up around 45 days before.


----------



## mesaboy2

Promoting Cindy/Rapunzel M&G to an A for the time-being.  May demote to a B after it opens if reports justify it.

I'm tempted to put Anna and Elsa into a new category:  A+!


----------



## DIS kid at heart

DIS kid at heart said:


> Does that mean there's none left for my dates? Was looking at April 30th.



Never mind. I was able to get it on the app! It just wasn't showing on the website for some reason. Yay!!


----------



## delmar411

DIS kid at heart said:


> Does that mean there's none left for my dates? Was looking at April 30th.



Did you look for 1 person at a time?


----------



## DIS kid at heart

delmar411 said:


> Did you look for 1 person at a time?



No but I was able to do it for 2 of us at once on the app.


----------



## travelinggnomes

I have a feeling that there will not be any Anna/Elsa fp+'s for those of us at rope drop.    Our first day at MK will be April 26th.


----------



## mesaboy2

travelinggnomes said:


> I have a feeling that there will not be any Anna/Elsa fp+'s for those of us at rope drop.    Our first day at MK will be April 26th.



I don't know for a fact, but I'll disagree.  I think they will be available day-of at rope drop.  I just don't think they'll last very long each day.


----------



## mousetrip

I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been asked but it's pages and pages... can anyone tell me, since 7 Dwarves is slated to officially open on April 30, when we might see it as a FP+ option?  May 1 is our last day, so I need to be on the ball!


----------



## mesaboy2

mousetrip said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been asked but it's pages and pages... can anyone tell me, since 7 Dwarves is slated to officially open on April 30, when we might see it as a FP+ option?  May 1 is our last day, so I need to be on the ball!



No one knows.  When I hear, you can be sure I will update the first post with that information.


----------



## mousetrip

mesaboy2 said:


> No one knows.  When I hear, you can be sure I will update the first post with that information.



Thanks, Mesaboy!


----------



## travelinggnomes

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't know for a fact, but I'll disagree.  I think they will be available day-of at rope drop.  I just don't think they'll last very long each day.



I will be VERY happy if I am wrong!  I have a little 3 year old who would love to meet them.  If FP's are not available, she will have to settle for waiving at them during the parade.


----------



## marivigi

Thank you!!


This has been immensely helpful!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

travelinggnomes said:


> I will be VERY happy if I am wrong!  I have a little 3 year old who would love to meet them.  If FP's are not available, she will have to settle for waiving at them during the parade.



Like Mesaboy, I'd be VERY surprised if Disney allotted ALL FP+ to be booked ahead. Hope you guys get to meet them!!


----------



## mesaboy2

travelinggnomes said:


> I will be VERY happy if I am wrong!  I have a little 3 year old who would love to meet them.  If FP's are not available, she will have to settle for waiving at them during the parade.



I hope your little one gets to see them.  We were lucky to wait "only" 70 minutes for them in November before the movie came out.  I remember thinking this thought at the time:


----------



## marivigi

just tried changing one of our fp+ for Elsa and Anna on eithe rMay 3rd or May 4th

Have tried both with the app on my phone and on the Disney website. Its not showing at all


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> I hope your little one gets to see them.  We were lucky to wait "only" 70 minutes for them in November before the movie came out.  I remember thinking this thought at the time:


----------



## TX Southern Belle

Not sure if this has been asked, but when you use your magic band to scan your FP+ do you scan it right when you walk up to the line or right before you enter the ride?


----------



## bella2117

I'm anxiously waiting for my fastpass+ to open up and if i can't snag one for Ana and Elsa then it will be our first priority at rope drop.


----------



## mesaboy2

TX Southern Belle said:


> Not sure if this has been asked, but when you use your magic band to scan your FP+ do you scan it right when you walk up to the line or right before you enter the ride?



Two touchpoints in each queue--one at the entrance, one at the merge point (the end of the FP-exclusive queue).  The merge point may still be some distance away from the loading area, but usually it's fairly close.


----------



## bella2117

mesaboy2 said:


> I hope your little one gets to see them.  We were lucky to wait "only" 70 minutes for them in November before the movie came out.  I remember thinking this thought at the time:



Was this wait after rope drop?  Just wondering.  Planning my attack now.


----------



## mesaboy2

bella2117 said:


> Was this wait after rope drop?  Just wondering.  Planning my attack now.



It was from about 11:30a to 12:40p.  If you mean to attempt the same time with the same results...don't.  The dynamic is entirely different now.  Again this was November, *before* the movie came out.  No one knew who they really were.

Your plan a few posts ago is the current best strategy.


----------



## bella2117

mesaboy2 said:


> It was from about 11:30a to 12:40p.  If you mean to attempt the same time with the same results...don't.  The rules are different now.  Again this was November, before the movie came out.  No one knew who they really were.  Your plan a few posts ago is the current best strategy.



Awesome thank you!!!


----------



## TX Southern Belle

I hear people talking about the FP+ line wait could be over an 1-2 to Elsa & Anna. We have FP+ to see them in May. So if we scan in at the first location & it's in our time line, but the wait was so long then scan the next in at the next location & it's after our time line would we still get to see them?


----------



## mesaboy2

TX Southern Belle said:


> I hear people talking about the FP+ line wait could be over an 1-2 to Elsa & Anna. We have FP+ to see them in May. So if we scan in at the first location & it's in our time line, but the wait was so long then scan the next in at the next location & it's after our time line *would we still get to see them*?



Definitely.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I am probably about to ask the weirdest question on this thread thus far but here goes:

What are the worst times I can pick for 3 FPs. Yeah, seriously I'm looking for the times that would give us the best option to switch if we need to and this is for MK on July 3rd so you can see where I'm going with this.  We are touring the park that day with offsite guests who are completely opposite in how they tackle a park and what they like to do so likely FP's will be Haunted Mansion, 7DMT, Splash Mountain (maybe) and Jungle Cruise.  If it helps, our usable hours are between 9 am and 6 pm (the park opens at 8 but they might have to build in time to use a kiosk if pre booking is not yet an option).  I'm working with worst case scenario here to allow for the unknowns at this point.


----------



## travelinggnomes

mesaboy2 said:


> I hope your little one gets to see them.  We were lucky to wait "only" 70 minutes for them in November before the movie came out.  I remember thinking this thought at the time:



HA!  That is awesome!


----------



## mesaboy2

2Tiggies said:


> I am probably about to ask the weirdest question on this thread thus far but here goes:
> 
> What are *the worst times I can pick* for 3 FPs. Yeah, seriously I'm looking for *the times that would give us the best option to switch if we need to* and this is for MK on July 3rd so you can see where I'm going with this.  We are touring the park that day with offsite guests who are completely opposite in how they tackle a park and what they like to do so likely FP's will be Haunted Mansion, 7DMT, Splash Mountain (maybe) and Jungle Cruise.  If it helps, our usable hours are between 9 am and 6 pm (the park opens at 8 but they might have to build in time to use a kiosk if pre booking is not yet an option).  I'm working with worst case scenario here to allow for the unknowns at this point.



Seems to me the answer to both is very first thing in the morning.


----------



## 2Tiggies

mesaboy2 said:


> Seems to me the answer to both is very first thing in the morning.



Thank you. That makes sense. It's not to switch if we change our minds - more that we might need to adjust our times to suit what our friends can get.  

Love this thread.  Thank you so much for putting it together and maintaining it so well.


----------



## wajones2

DIS kid at heart said:


> Does that mean there's none left for my dates? Was looking at April 30th.



They will have moved to MK by then. Are u looking at MK fastpass?


----------



## aggordon2

zabache said:


> When are you traveling? It opens up around 45 days before.



Thanks for the info.  We are leaving in about 5 months.
We will check back in 3.5 months.


----------



## jsh1975

FP+ is per person I am assuming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO......if my 4yr old books a fast pass+ for big thunder railroad can I stand in line with him or do we each need one?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

jsh1975 said:
			
		

> FP+ is per person I am assuming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO......if my 4yr old books a fast pass+ for big thunder railroad can I stand in line with him or do we each need one?



You each need one


----------



## ses1230

jsh1975 said:


> FP+ is per person I am assuming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO......if my 4yr old books a fast pass+ for big thunder railroad can I stand in line with him or do we each need one?



Everyone needs one. 

I'm a little confused by the post, though. A 4 yr old can't ride by himself so you couldn't  just stand in line with him, someone has to ride with him anyway.


----------



## mom2rtk

jsh1975 said:


> FP+ is per person I am assuming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO......if my 4yr old books a fast pass+ for big thunder railroad can I stand in line with him or do we each need one?



You can't get in line without one. And he has to be accompanied by someone 14 or older.


----------



## jsh1975

ses1230 said:


> Everyone needs one.
> 
> I'm a little confused by the post, though. A 4 yr old can't ride by himself so you couldn't  just stand in line with him, someone has to ride with him anyway.



I know he cant ride my himself that is why i was not sure if i could enter fp line with him


----------



## jsh1975

mom2rtk said:


> You can't get in line without one. And he has to be accompanied by someone 14 or older.



So has this theory been put to test....surely they wont turn away a cute kid with tears in his eyes


----------



## mom2rtk

jsh1975 said:


> So has this theory been put to test....surely they wont turn away a cute kid with tears in his eyes



Tears don't matter when it comes to safety rules at Disney.


----------



## eeyoresnr

jsh1975 said:


> I know he cant ride my himself that is why i was not sure if i could enter fp line with him



so if you are riding with him why would you not have a FP also? and I imagine they see crying 4 year olds, all day, every day


----------



## siskaren

mom2rtk said:


> Tears don't matter when it comes to safety rules at Disney.



Exactly. If they gave in to tears, then a lot of kids would be riding rides that they're too short for.


----------



## jsh1975

siskaren said:


> Exactly. If they gave in to tears, then a lot of kids would be riding rides that they're too short for.





Its not the safety issue or riding alone. I think the entire issue was addressed by not being allowed in the FP+ line if you do not have a FP even if you are the adult rider for a young child. (child ended up with an extra pass because parents did a line swap on a bigger ride.


----------



## delmar411

jsh1975 said:


> Its not the safety issue or riding alone. I think the entire issue was addressed by not being allowed in the FP+ line if you do not have a FP even if you are the adult rider for a young child. (child ended up with an extra pass because parents did a line swap on a bigger ride.



A child ending up with a useless (to them) FP is the parents choice.


----------



## mom2rtk

jsh1975 said:


> Its not the safety issue or riding alone. I think the entire issue was addressed by not being allowed in the FP+ line if you do not have a FP even if you are the adult rider for a young child. (child ended up with an extra pass because parents did a line swap on a bigger ride.



We're all making concessions with FP+. It used to be you could just all agree to ride some things you didn't care as much about because you could FP many more than 3 if you got started early. But when you are limited to 3, it makes each choice so much more important.

For now your only real choice is to have him not use the FP or make choices initially that you can all participate in.


----------



## wendy3

Well said


----------



## hhill

am i wasting a FP+ at Indiana Jones?  My touring plan consist of rope drop so i am only using a FP+ for Toy story mania at 10 am, then Star Tour at 1:20pm and i had one left so i use it for Indiana Jones. is that a waste? This is our first trip so i don't know what else to pick. I tried to follow the recommendations on this thread too.


----------



## Kristina4109

The tiering system in HS is difficult to work around.  Personally, I don't think you'll need one for Indy.  The theater accommodates massive amounts of people at a time.


----------



## hhill

Kristina4109 said:


> The tiering system in HS is difficult to work around.  Personally, I don't think you'll need one for Indy.  The theater accommodates massive amounts of people at a time.



what other attraction would you say i would need a FP+ in the afternoon?


----------



## Itinkso

hhill said:


> what other attraction would you say i would need a FP+ in the afternoon?



Tower of Terror. You may not even need Star Tours but you can change it if there is a short wait. During Pres' Week, the standby wait was 10 minutes later in the day.


----------



## Stefecatzz

hhill said:


> what other attraction would you say i would need a FP+ in the afternoon?



Depending on the crowd level, I'd say possibly Great Movie Ride.  At times, I find the 10-15 min wait not so bad b/c you are standing there watching the movie screen w/all the old movie clips.  But after a few minutes & it starts to repeat itself, it does get old.  The good thing about FP+ I found at the parks is that even after your time expires (granted you did not use it, of course), you can still change the attraction to another if you'd like out of what's available.


----------



## Mrs Green

I am staying off site for the first half of my trip, on site for the last half.  I will have tickets linked to mde ahead of time.  Will I be able to book my fp+ 60days out for my whole trip or just the second half?


----------



## Itinkso

Mrs Green said:


> I am staying off site for the first half of my trip, on site for the last half.  I will have tickets linked to mde ahead of time.  Will I be able to book my fp+ 60days out for my whole trip or just the second half?



Only for the days of your onsite reservation unless Disney changes the process for off-site guests before your planned trip.


----------



## Hawk

Hi Folks:

Just to confirm - I don't need MB if I have new style AP.  I can still book FP+ for me, family and friends and their AP's will work.

Thanks 

Tim/Hawk


----------



## Itinkso

Hawk said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> Just to confirm - I don't need MB if I have new style AP.  I can still book FP+ for me, family and friends and their AP's will work.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim/Hawk



Correct! Your APs and Fp+ info are linked to your MDE account... no need for MB - they can be linked at a later date.


----------



## doctornick

Kristina4109 said:


> The tiering system in HS is difficult to work around.



Is it?

Toy Story Mania -or- Rock 'N Rollercoaster
Tower of Terror
Star Tours (or Great Movie Ride if you prefer it)

Done. It doesn't make sense to use FP+ on any shows.  F! might make sense if it were a reserved area as it was initially, but now doesn't help.


----------



## mike the canuck

Can you schedule Fastpasses during EMH?


----------



## momof2halls

My children are not thrill seekers, with that being said i was wondering if i would be able to get 2 fastpass+ for toy story mania at HS?  I booked our fp+ last night but it couldnt figure it out. Is there a secret i should know about?  Thanks!


----------



## Disbug

momof2halls said:


> My children are not thrill seekers, with that being said i was wondering if i would be able to get 2 fastpass+ for toy story mania at HS?  I booked our fp+ last night but it couldnt figure it out. Is there a secret i should know about?  Thanks!



Don't I wish!! But, unfortunately, no.  When tiering of the headliner attractions is in effect, it means you only get one FP+ per person for attractions in each group. Highest tier holds the most popular attractions. So pick one from column A and two from column B (for example). If you check out the first post, the OP has a great analysis of which attractions are the best picks from a time-saving aspect.


----------



## wendy3

Disbug said:


> Don't I wish!! But, unfortunately, no.  When tiering of the headliner attractions is in effect, it means you only get one FP+ per person for attractions in each group. Highest tier holds the most popular attractions. So pick one from column A and two from column B (for example). If you check out the first post, the OP has a great analysis of which attractions are the best picks from a time-saving aspect.



One FP+ per attraction, period. Even without tiering, only 1 FP+ per attraction.


----------



## Disbug

wendy3 said:


> One FP+ per attraction, period. Even without tiering, only 1 FP+ per attraction.


True, that!


----------



## jdcthree

mike the canuck said:


> Can you schedule Fastpasses during EMH?



Nope.


----------



## mlktwins

I totally need to read through this whole thread soon because I will likely be at the World the end of April, but how does the FP+ work if you have 4 people in your party and 2 want to ride one ride and 2 want to ride another?  Are the FP+ for those staying off-site linked to your paper tickets?

Also, what if my boys decided they didn't want to ride a ride we have FP+ for?  Would my DH be able to ride for 4 times and use our (the boys and mine) FP+ if it was within the FP+ window? 

Again, please forgive me if this was mentioned in the thread already.  The wheels are turning in my head and I'm trying to get on board with the new system after being once before using the old FP system (very successfully too).


----------



## delmar411

mlktwins said:


> I totally need to read through this whole thread soon because I will likely be at the World the end of April, but how does the FP+ work if you have 4 people in your party and 2 want to ride one ride and 2 want to ride another?  Are the FP+ for those staying off-site linked to your paper tickets?
> 
> Also, what if my boys decided they didn't want to ride a ride we have FP+ for?  Would my DH be able to ride for 4 times and use our (the boys and mine) FP+ if it was within the FP+ window?
> 
> Again, please forgive me if this was mentioned in the thread already.  The wheels are turning in my head and I'm trying to get on board with the new system after being once before using the old FP system (very successfully too).



You book each person their own fast passes.  If 2 people want to ride one thing then book them on it and 2 people on another ride.  If your DH wants to use all 4 of your FPs then it should be fine.


----------



## mike the canuck

jdcthree said:


> Nope.


Thank you


----------



## mike the canuck

I'm park hopping on July 3rd and I'm not sure what to do with my Fastpasses. We plan on hitting up the Animal Kingdom in the morning. Do some attractions and we have lunch at the Tusker House at 12:30pm. We will probably hang out there for a little bit more then head back to CSR for a nap then head to the Magic Kingdom in the early evening to do some attractions and watch the fireworks. The MK does have Extra Magic hours til 1am that night which we will try to enjoy for as long as possible.
My question is should I use my Fastpasses at the Animal Kingdom in the morning or at the Magic Kingdom in the early evening?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

MK will probably show 4th of July FW that night & as such, may get VERY crowded.  You may find that they will close the park before you get there in there evening.  Just something to consider....


----------



## mike the canuck

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> MK will probably show 4th of July FW that night & as such, may get VERY crowded.  You may find that they will close the park before you get there in there evening.  Just something to consider....




I figured it would get very busy. Maybe we will leave AK right after lunch, nap and head to the MK in the early afternoon. I just have no idea what to do with our Fastpasses


----------



## oldfastpassxpert

I saw mine train as a possible selection when I was poking around MDE, now that I'm at 60 days- it's not there.  Is it not available?  All the FP+ gone?  Just curious if anyone has ran into this or have seen it in the board somewhere.

cB


----------



## SRUAlmn

mike the canuck said:


> I figured it would get very busy. Maybe we will leave AK right after lunch, nap and head to the MK in the early afternoon. I just have no idea what to do with our Fastpasses



I've had no experience with FP+ yet, but I do have experience with MK on July 4, and I would suggest getting to AK early and riding standby and saving your FP for MK later in the day. MK will be crazy that day, as will EPCOT, so your best use would probably be to save them for MK. It also means AK may be less crowded in the morning since people without park hoppers will spend the day at MK or EPCOT.


----------



## mike the canuck

SRUAlmn said:


> I've had no experience with FP+ yet, but I do have experience with MK on July 4, and I would suggest getting to AK early and riding standby and saving your FP for MK later in the day. MK will be crazy that day, as will EPCOT, so your best use would probably be to save them for MK. It also means AK may be less crowded in the morning since people without park hoppers will spend the day at MK or EPCOT.




I like the sounds of that plan. Thank you.


----------



## wendy3

delmar411 said:


> If your DH wants to use all 4 of your FPs then it should be fine.



Not sure is entirely correct. FP+ are connected to your MB, or tickets, hence only 1 FP+ per attraction per person. If your DH wants to use all 4, then he needs to use a different MB or ticket each time he goes through the FP line. Unless I'm confused about the question?


----------



## delmar411

wendy3 said:


> Not sure is entirely correct. FP+ are connected to your MB, or tickets, hence only 1 FP+ per attraction per person. If your DH wants to use all 4, then he needs to use a different MB or ticket each time he goes through the FP line. Hope this helps!



Well yes of course.  She asked if he could use all 4 of their bands and the answer is yes he can.


----------



## wendy3

OK, sorry I stepped in.  The poster asked if DH could use all 4 FP+, not all 4 MB. I guess I was the only one confused.


----------



## jannpell

I've searched for a specific answer to this, but have not found it.  I apologize if it is here somewhere and I missed it.  We always make room only reservations for Christmas/New Year's and then change it to a package with tickets, dining, etc., a week or so before we leave.  The reason for this is so that we have our hotel reserved, but then we do not have to pay in full until the week before, as opposed to the 45-day window.  This merely has to do with a bonus disbursement for us at the end of the year.  Will I be able to schedule Fast Pass+ rides with the room only reservation 60 days out?  Has anyone had any actual experience with this?  Thanks.


----------



## *disgal*

mesaboy2, I can't thank you enough for all the info here.  You, are awesome.

Ok, now for the questions. Our day is Monday, 4-14, we are offsite so will have to do everything that day. This whole week is EMH morning for MK with the day BEFORE (Sunday) having also an EMH from 1am-3am. I'm hoping you all think it's a good plan to go this day(Monday) since we only have that Sunday thru Thursday really to choose from, we leave Fri morn and also want to do EPCOT one day(Wednesday) but don't want to do the 2 parks back to back. Our commando trips like that are over. 


Also, it is our family of 5, my adult niece and my sis and BIL, so 8 of us altogether.Ok,

1) *According to this.....*

*Magic Kingdom FastPass+ Kiosks*
At Guest Relations at City Hall on Main Street
In the Town Square Theater on Main Street
Near The Diamond Horseshoe Saloon in Liberty Square-reported to be in the breezeway to Adventureland.
A poster reports: the one in Liberty Square is next to Hall of Presidents. It took over Heritage House.
Outside Mickeys PhilharMagic in Fantasyland
At the Storybook Circus FASTPASS machines, across from The Barnstormer in Fantasyland
At Splash Mountain's FASTPASS machines, in Frontierland
In Tomorrowland by Stitch's Great Escape

.....being that EMH is at 7am, park opens 8am for us but that is only Fantasyland and TomorrowLand, correct? So I thought we would head directly to Space to ride sb. I won't be riding it so I could get in line for the fp+ kiosk/CM. *Would you recommend going to Stitch's great escape? Will there be a cm there with ipad? I would rather do it that way than on my own.
*

2) *Can my sis and I handle everyone's info for my party? If most of our party are in line for Space I'm thinking we can handle it. Hopefully. But what I really mean is if we have their tickets, they don't have to physically be there, correct?
*

3)* I want to have an index card(s) ready to hand to a CM as I've read that's the way to go. What info needs to be on the card? Name, address,what 3 fps we want....what else?
*

4)* I also read somewhere that it's smart to ride sb in the morning(I think especially here where we are in the park at 8am) and make fps for later. Being that we take a long break in the afternoon, is it ok to make fps for like 6,7,8pm? *We will be staying until 1am so I assume we would ride more rides sb late at night. 

5) *Should the fps be an hour apart? I mean, is that smart? *

I will handle Epcot questions in another post. I'm just concentrating on MK right now. I can only handle so much. lol 

TIA for all of your help.


----------



## *disgal*

jannpell said:


> I've searched for a specific answer to this, but have not found it.  I apologize if it is here somewhere and I missed it.  We always make room only reservations for Christmas/New Year's and then change it to a package with tickets, dining, etc., a week or so before we leave.  The reason for this is so that we have our hotel reserved, but then we do not have to pay in full until the week before, as opposed to the 45-day window.  This merely has to do with a bonus disbursement for us at the end of the year.  Will I be able to schedule Fast Pass+ rides with the room only reservation 60 days out?  Has anyone had any actual experience with this?  Thanks.



sorry don't have actual experience but I'm pretty sure you have to have bought the tickets to be able to schedule your fps.

If it were me, I would purchase what you need all at once at least the 60 days before so you can get that going. If you use a Disney Visa card you can pay for your vacation up to 6 months without interest. That solves your disbursement/timing problem.


----------



## Disbug

jannpell said:


> Will I be able to schedule Fast Pass+ rides with the room only reservation 60 days out?  Has anyone had any actual experience with this?  Thanks.





*disgal* said:


> sorry don't have actual experience but I'm pretty sure you have to have bought the tickets to be able to schedule your fps.


jannpell, disgal is right! I DO have experience with it and it is sheer genius on the part of Disney! You cannot schedule any FP+ without a ticket for each member of your party. I also usually wait to buy my tickets, but no more.  If you wait you will not have the same FP+ opportunities, especially if you have a large group. Buy your tickets now if scheduling FP+ is important to you!


----------



## Stefecatzz

jannpell said:


> I've searched for a specific answer to this, but have not found it.  I apologize if it is here somewhere and I missed it.  We always make room only reservations for Christmas/New Year's and then change it to a package with tickets, dining, etc., a week or so before we leave.  The reason for this is so that we have our hotel reserved, but then we do not have to pay in full until the week before, as opposed to the 45-day window.  This merely has to do with a bonus disbursement for us at the end of the year.  Will I be able to schedule Fast Pass+ rides with the room only reservation 60 days out?  Has anyone had any actual experience with this?  Thanks.



I also have no experience w/this personally, but on MDE, you link your band to your ticket to set it up so I'd assume you would have to have your tickets to schedule FP+.  For a room only reservation, I'm not sure if they would send you MBs.  There are guests who book rooms & never step foot into the parks, like those who are there on business trips or for conventions..


----------



## PhoenixStrength

jannpell said:
			
		

> I've searched for a specific answer to this, but have not found it.  I apologize if it is here somewhere and I missed it.  We always make room only reservations for Christmas/New Year's and then change it to a package with tickets, dining, etc., a week or so before we leave.  The reason for this is so that we have our hotel reserved, but then we do not have to pay in full until the week before, as opposed to the 45-day window.  This merely has to do with a bonus disbursement for us at the end of the year.  Will I be able to schedule Fast Pass+ rides with the room only reservation 60 days out?  Has anyone had any actual experience with this?  Thanks.



FP+ is linked to your tickets. No tickets = no FP+


----------



## CarolynFH

Since MB serve as room keys, you should get MB with a room-only reservation. But as PP said, you can't schedule FP+ without first linking tickets to your MDX account (which links them to your MB).


----------



## delmar411

Stefecatzz said:


> I also have no experience w/this personally, but on MDE, you link your band to your ticket to set it up so I'd assume you would have to have your tickets to schedule FP+.  For a room only reservation, I'm not sure if they would send you MBs.  There are guests who book rooms & never step foot into the parks, like those who are there on business trips or for conventions..



All resort guests get magic bands.  It is your room key.  Fast pass and park tickets are just part of the overall use of magic bands.


----------



## *disgal*

Stefecatzz said:


> I also have no experience w/this personally, but on MDE, you link your band to your ticket to set it up so I'd assume you would have to have your tickets to schedule FP+.  *For a room only reservation, I'm not sure if they would send you MBs. * There are guests who book rooms & never step foot into the parks, like those who are there on business trips or for conventions..





delmar411 said:


> *All resort guests get magic bands.  It is your room key.  Fast pass and park tickets are just part of the overall use of magic bands*.



This is me just being curious, but, if you make a room only ressie and don't purchase tickets ahead of time, would they even send you the MB? I mean, would they send it to you ahead of time? I know they would give you one at check in or whatever. I think that's what Stefecatzz was also alluding to. So now I'm just curious....would they?


----------



## delmar411

*disgal* said:


> This is me just being curious, but, if you make a room only ressie and don't purchase tickets ahead of time, would they even send you the MB? I mean, would they send it to you ahead of time? I know they would give you one at check in or whatever. I think that's what Stefecatzz was also alluding to. So now I'm just curious....would they?



Yes of course they do...let me list the ways the MB is used:

ME ticket
Room key
Room charge 
Park ticket
Dining plan (which if you didn't know there are plenty of ways to have a dining plan and no tickets)

And then finally it is also used for FP+.


----------



## *disgal*

delmar411 said:


> Yes of course they do...let me list the ways the MB is used:
> 
> ME ticket
> *Room key*
> *Room charge*
> Park ticket
> *Dining plan *(which if you didn't know there are plenty of ways to have a dining plan and no tickets)
> 
> And then finally it is also used for FP+.



I know all the way it is used. Just didn't know you would need the mb until you got to your resort if you weren't getting any tickets. All the above in bold you don't use till you get there so..... wasn't sure.


----------



## Ismo

Scrap_Vamp said:


> My family are all linked to each other in MDE and initially all our tickets were showing up on everyone else's account.
> 
> Since the recent upgrade no one has ALL the tickets showing. For example my MDE shows 7 out of 9 tickets, my DH's shows a different 7 people with tickets, my mum's shows only 4 people with tickets etc.
> 
> Will this cause us problems when we want to book FP+?



I think the problem you are seeing has to do with the linking between MDE accounts.  You each have to individually link each other AND allow each person to see everything in your account.

For instance, I am traveling with my DH, my brother, sis-in-law, and their 2 kids.  My SiL's sister is also going with her family.  My SiL orginally could only see reservations for me and her sister.  I could only see reservations/tickets for DH and my SiL.  DH had to "friend request" SiL to see her details.  And I had to request my SiL's sister.

Sorry if that sounds confusing. But basically you all need to be "friends" with each other on MDE.  And then from there you can individually set the security options for each "friend".  I have it set so everyone I am linked to can see all of my details and photos.

Once you've done this, you should be able to make FP+ selections for each person going.


----------



## Lucys dad

Any idea when you can select Wishes and the MK parades ? I'm at 60 days and they do not show up. I have been able to select Illuminations though !?!?


----------



## Ismo

To confirm, so I understand correctly...

We can't book FP+ during Extra Magic HOURS but we can book FP+ on days where there are EMH just not during the EMH.

I'm not even sure that made sense...

If the EMH for MK are 08.00-09.00 and 22.00-00.00 then I should be able to book FP+ between 09.00 and 22.00, is this correct?


----------



## Disbug

Ismo said:


> ...We can't book FP+ during Extra Magic HOURS but we can book FP+ on days where there are EMH just not during the EMH...
> If the EMH for MK are 08.00-09.00 and 22.00-00.00 then I should be able to book FP+ between 09.00 and 22.00, is this correct?



Correct!


----------



## mesaboy2

Lucys dad said:


> Any idea when you can select Wishes and the MK parades ? I'm at 60 days and they do not show up. I have been able to select Illuminations though !?!?



Usually less than 30 days, often much less.  The OP mentions these attractions' caveats.


----------



## db57me

Is the standby lines for Mission: Space Green Team usually shorter than the Red Team? Is it worth using a FP for the Green Team?


----------



## mesaboy2

db57me said:


> Is the standby lines for Mission: Space Green Team usually shorter than the Red Team? Is it worth using a FP for the Green Team?  http://distickers.com/ticker/



Green is usually a shorter wait than Orange.


----------



## Ismo

Another silly question...the 3 FP+ that you get per day, does that include parades and character greetings?  I think it does but I want to be sure.


----------



## Itinkso

Ismo said:


> Another silly question...the 3 FP+ that you get per day, does that include parades and character greetings?  I think it does but I want to be sure.



Yes, parades and character meet and greets are included in your three selections. The only Fp+ that is not included is BoG lunch if you have made arrangements for it.


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> Green is usually a shorter wait than Orange.



Thanks. Orange, not red - got it. Either way, I'll be on the green team.


----------



## stephwtx

Hi I am sure this is posted somewhere and I just missed it! Our window to book FP opens April 14th. What time can I start booking them that morning? My DD really wants to meet Anna and Elsa! Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

stephwtx said:


> Hi I am sure this is posted somewhere and I just missed it! Our window to book FP opens April 14th. What time can I start booking them that morning? My DD really wants to meet Anna and Elsa! Thanks!



Midnight EST... you don't have to wait until the morning!


----------



## wendy3

How about BOG? Does that open at the 60 day mark like FP+? Or did it open at 180 days like a restaurant ressie?


----------



## ckelly14

wendy3 said:


> How about BOG? Does that open at the 60 day mark like FP+? Or did it open at 180 days like a restaurant ressie?



FP for BOG has been opening around the 20th for the next month, but does vary.  For example, they opened March and April around the same time (Feb 20th).


----------



## disneybliss2

At parks that don't have tiering, can you get 2 FP+ for the same ride, such as 2 FP+ for Kilimanjaro Safari and 1 for Expedition Everest, or do you have to get 3 fast passes that don't repeat an attraction?


----------



## mom2rtk

disneybliss2 said:


> At parks that don't have tiering, can you get 2 FP+ for the same ride, such as 2 FP+ for Kilimanjaro Safari and 1 for Expedition Everest, or do you have to get 3 fast passes that don't repeat an attraction?



No repeats.


----------



## mooses41

ckelly14 said:


> Thanks for posting.  I bet the FP+ reservations will be there after he cancels ( if he has the guts...).



Just wanted to give a quick update on what happened. For anyone not following the earlier discussion-- I had booked ASM, received Magic Bands, linked tickets, reserved FP+, and the decided at the last minute to switch to the Dolphin (using Starwood points for the room).

After I cancelled the ASM reservation, my FP+ reservations stayed in MDE for about a day or two, and then one night (about 4-5 days before the trip) I logged in to the MDE app and they were all gone.

On the plus side, I was still able to use the Magic Bands in the parks when booking day-of FP+, and also was able to use my BOG FP+ reservation.

Hope this helps others who might be weighing making a similar decision! We had a great trip and were largely unaffected by having to book FP+ day-of (aside from a 5-10min line at the kiosks in each park).


----------



## mom2faith

mooses41 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update on what happened. For anyone not following the earlier discussion-- I had booked ASM, received Magic Bands, linked tickets, reserved FP+, and the decided at the last minute to switch to the Dolphin (using Starwood points for the room).
> 
> After I cancelled the ASM reservation, my FP+ reservations stayed in MDE for about a day or two, and then one night (about 4-5 days before the trip) I logged in to the MDE app and they were all gone.
> 
> On the plus side, I was still able to use the Magic Bands in the parks when booking day-of FP+, and also was able to use my BOG FP+ reservation.
> 
> Hope this helps others who might be weighing making a similar decision! We had a great trip and were largely unaffected by having to book FP+ day-of (aside from a 5-10min line at the kiosks in each park).



While I do feel bad this happened to you, since you were obviously not trying to take advantage of the system, secretly I am happy the "ghost" room loophole appears to not be going to work.


----------



## db57me

FP+ question regarding fireworks and parades at Magic Kingdom: Does the FP+ area have seating or just a special place to stand?  

Part 2: I'm seeing that you cannot book FP+ at the 60 day mark. Does a FP+ for fireworks count as one of your 3?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ismo

mom2faith said:


> While I do feel bad this happened to you, since you were obviously not trying to take advantage of the system, secretly I am happy the "ghost" room loophole appears to not be going to work.



What's the "'ghost' room loophole"?


----------



## Stefecatzz

delmar411 said:


> All resort guests get magic bands.  It is your room key.  Fast pass and park tickets are just part of the overall use of magic bands.



Yeah, I'm not sure what I was thinking when I wrote that.  I just stayed at Pop so I should've known better.  

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

db57me said:


> FP+ question regarding fireworks and parades at Magic Kingdom: Does the FP+ area have seating or just a special place to stand?
> 
> Part 2: I'm seeing that you cannot book FP+ at the 60 day mark. Does a FP+ for fireworks count as one of your 3?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Part One: I think it's just special standing area, but I'm not 100% on that.

Part Two: Yes it does count as one of your 3. The only thing that doesn't is lunch ADR at Be Our Guest


----------



## disneybliss2

mom2rtk said:


> No repeats.



Thanks! Sadly, that's what I figured.


----------



## Annette_C

I tried reading as many replies as I could but, with 59 pages, I'd be here a few days!  I apologize in advance if this was asked before but what happens if someone wants to park-hop? What if you want to do one park in the am and one in the pm, as long as the FP+ times do not coincide, why can't we do it?
Thanks!


----------



## Jane1967

You can park hop, but they will not let you do FP's in both parks.  Some people go to one park in the AM and then do their FP's at the other in the afternoon.


----------



## Annette_C

So, if I understand correctly, you book your 3 FP+ in advance for only one park.  But then, if you decide to go to another later, can you get FP+ at the local kiosks?


----------



## Jane1967

No, they only allow you to get 3 per day in one park only.  I had read somewhere that some lucky people were being allowed to get 4.  Don't know if it was a test or glitch.  Guess it never hurts to try at a kiosk...maybe you will be a lucky one!


----------



## mesaboy2

Annette_C said:


> I tried reading as many replies as I could but, with 59 pages, I'd be here a few days!  I apologize in advance if this was asked before but what happens if someone wants to park-hop? What if you want to do one park in the am and one in the pm, as long as the FP+ times do not coincide, why can't we do it? Thanks!





Annette_C said:


> So, if I understand correctly, you book your 3 FP+ in advance for only one park.  But then, if you decide to go to another later, can you get FP+ at the local kiosks?



I wrote the first section of the OP to help with questions like yours.


----------



## jack'smom

Is there a limit to the amount of days that you can Fastpass+ per trip?  We will be staying 7 nights but at the parks for 8 days.  Will we be able to make all 8 days of fastpass+ selections at 60 days out?


----------



## PhoenixStrength

jack'smom said:


> Is there a limit to the amount of days that you can Fastpass+ per trip?  We will be staying 7 nights but at the parks for 8 days.  Will we be able to make all 8 days of fastpass+ selections at 60 days out?



You can make FP+ selections for as many days as you have tickets. So if you have an 8 day ticket, you can make 8 days of FP+ selections. You have to have your ticket linked to your MDE account to make any FP+ selections though.


----------



## Jacqui

PhoenixStrength said:


> You can make FP+ selections for as many days as you have tickets. So if you have an 8 day ticket, you can make 8 days of FP+ selections. You have to have your ticket linked to your MDE account to make any FP+ selections though.



Do the days have to be continuous?  We have 8 day tickets but will be there for 10 days with a down day in-between.  Will we be able to skip over that day and make our FP+ selections through the end of our trip?


----------



## puppytrainer

Jacqui said:
			
		

> Do the days have to be continuous?  We have 8 day tickets but will be there for 10 days with a down day in-between.  Will we be able to skip over that day and make our FP+ selections through the end of our trip?



I'd like to know this too. We are book ending a cruise. We have a 5 day tickets but will be doing 3 days before the cruise and 2 days after (4 days in between). We have 2 different resort reservations obviously. Will I be able to make FP+ selections for all 5 days at the 60 day mark of our 1st day?


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Jacqui said:


> Do the days have to be continuous?  We have 8 day tickets but will be there for 10 days with a down day in-between.  Will we be able to skip over that day and make our FP+ selections through the end of our trip?



Yes, you will be able to skip over days. I just did that when I set up my trip. I have a five day ticket, but will be there for seven days.


----------



## Jacqui

Dizzy4DL said:


> Yes, you will be able to skip over days. I just did that when I set up my trip. I have a five day ticket, but will be there for seven days.



Thank you!


----------



## siskaren

Ismo said:


> What's the "'ghost' room loophole"?



People have been booking an onsite room for one night but not actually staying in the room in order to be able to book FP+ ahead of time.


----------



## Ismo

siskaren said:


> People have been booking an onsite room for one night but not actually staying in the room in order to be able to book FP+ ahead of time.



Ahhh....sneaky!


----------



## ougrad86

Jacqui said:


> Do the days have to be continuous?  We have 8 day tickets but will be there for 10 days with a down day in-between.  Will we be able to skip over that day and make our FP+ selections through the end of our trip?



I thought I have heard you are limited to 7 rolling days.  So if you have tickets for more than 7 days in the parks, you can only make 7 days worth of FP+'s at a time, and add another day as you use one.  I know AP holders have this issue, and I hear it often with international travelers (who tend to have longer than a 7 day stay).  Not sure if it applies to other ticket types as well.


----------



## Ismo

ougrad86 said:


> I thought I have heard you are limited to 7 rolling days.  So if you have tickets for more than 7 days in the parks, you can only make 7 days worth of FP+'s at a time, and add another day as you use one.  I know AP holders have this issue, and I hear it often with international travelers (who tend to have longer than a 7 day stay).  Not sure if it applies to other ticket types as well.



I heard this too, but I assumed it was referring to AP. 

Anyone know the answer to this for sure?

We have 9 days in WDW and are staying at POR.  Bought it as a package.  Are we limited to 7 days too?


----------



## georgina

Technology is not my friend.  I made my FP+ selections for my May trip.  If I want to go back and check that I wrote down the correct times/make sure they haven't mysteriously been changed, is there a way to see them without clicking on the 'change experience' link?  Or do I need to act like I am changing them to see a listing?  Thanks from a clueless technophobe!


----------



## Disbug

georgina said:


> I made my FP+ selections for my May trip.  If I want to go back and check that I wrote down the correct times/make sure they haven't mysteriously been changed, is there a way to see them without clicking on the 'change experience' link?



Yes! Go to My Disney Experience and hit Itinerary! It should list your FP+ along with your other plans in a list you can scroll through...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Ismo said:


> I heard this too, but I assumed it was referring to AP.  Anyone know the answer to this for sure?  We have 9 days in WDW and are staying at POR.  Bought it as a package.  Are we limited to 7 days too?



My understanding is that if you stay onsite you can book 60 days out for the entire stay if you have tickets that cover the entire stay.   This is also true of AP holders with onsite reservations.

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Mufasa&Simba

I just purchased one of our park tickets at the Disney Store in my city and just linked it to my MDE account. For some reason I thought you only needed to link one ticket in your party to make FP+ selections on there and then "invite" you friends and family. I invited my dad but it still says he needs his own park ticket linked to there. So, I guess everyone does have to have there park tickets linked to book FP+ online??


----------



## Disbug

Mufasa&Simba said:


> I just purchased one of our park tickets at the Disney Store in my city and just linked it to my MDE account. For some reason I thought you only needed to link one ticket in your party to make FP+ selections on there and then "invite" you friends and family. I invited my dad but it still says he needs his own park ticket linked to there. So, I guess everyone does have to have there park tickets linked to book FP+ online??



Yes, that is  true!   When everyone gets their tickets you can copy your fastpass + selections to them. The only caveat is the times may change or the FP+ may run out for that day... so tell everyone to hurry! 

After talking to a CM in the IT department yesterday, the rationale is that even with the Legacy FP system you had to have a pass to have entered the park... so therefore, no one who does not have a theme park ticket or AP would be in the parks anyway...


----------



## Mufasa&Simba

Disbug said:


> Yes, that is  true!   When everyone gets their tickets you can copy your fastpass + selections to them. The only caveat is the times may change or the FP+ may run out for that day... so tell everyone to hurry!



Thanks! Yeah, that's what I thought. I think we'll order our magic bands without booking the FP+ for now.  Then after we get the other ticket (It's just my dad and I) we'll see what we FP+ selections we can make. So, if you do that after we order the magic bands, I assume we'll be able to link those selections to our bands once we get down there? 

Also, are the magic bands automatically sent out on the 30 day mark? I tried to order them now (even though I have a few days left) and I couldn't find any option to do so.


----------



## Disbug

Mufasa&Simba said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's what I thought. I think we'll order our magic bands without booking the FP+ for now.  Then after we get the other ticket (It's just my dad and I) we'll see what we FP+ selections we can make. So, if you do that after we order the magic bands, I assume we'll be able to link those selections to our bands once we get down there?
> 
> Also, are the magic bands automatically sent out on the 30 day mark? I tried to order them now (even though I have a few days left) and I couldn't find any option to do so.



Whenever you are done customizing your bands they will be shipped on a schedule. (It should tell you on the website when they will ship.) A lot depends also on how far ahead you are making your plans. I have already customized bands for May and October. 

If I were you, I would go ahead and pick your FP+ for yourself and then copy later to your Dad's. It should not be hard to add just one person to your plans. It becomes a real pain, when you are trying to copy to 6 or more!


----------



## Mufasa&Simba

Update: nevermind I figured it out!

I'm playing around on the MDE site and trying to get a FP+ for Soarin' and only Soarin' for right now. It keeps giving me 2 more options (The Land and Mission Space) and won't let me delete those. Are you required to book at least 3 attractions? Why can't I only book 1?


----------



## Disbug

Most people ask just the opposite! Why can't I book more than 3! I would just pick 2 more and you can go back and change them later.


----------



## Tasmen

Mufasa&Simba said:


> Update: nevermind I figured it out!
> 
> I'm playing around on the MDE site and trying to get a FP+ for Soarin' and only Soarin' for right now. It keeps giving me 2 more options (The Land and Mission Space) and won't let me delete those. Are you required to book at least 3 attractions? Why can't I only book 1?



it requires you book the max when you go to book.  You can change things after initially accepting.


----------



## georgina

Disbug said:


> Yes! Go to My Disney Experience and hit Itinerary! It should list your FP+ along with your other plans in a list you can scroll through...



Thanks! When I click on itinerary, it comes up with today's date, which is what confused me.  If I change the date to May, then I can see it.


----------



## WishnDisney

Sorry if this has already been asked.  Last June we rode Soarin two different nights by getting into line right at park close.  Do you think this will still work?  We have a lot of ADRs in Epcot so I don't want to schedule 3 FP+s in Epcot that night.  We will be using them in other parks earlier in the day.

Thanks.


----------



## jsh1975

I can start booking my FP+ on the 29th. Does that mean I need to be online at midnight with a plan to book them or does it start in the morning tomorrow?


----------



## happyj

Great thread.


----------



## DIS kid at heart

jsh1975 said:


> I can start booking my FP+ on the 29th. Does that mean I need to be online at midnight with a plan to book them or does it start in the morning tomorrow?



It should let you book at midnight eastern time.  But you don't need to.  If you want to wait until the morning, they will still be available.


----------



## jsh1975

DIS kid at heart said:


> It should let you book at midnight eastern time.  But you don't need to.  If you want to wait until the morning, they will still be available.



I will be up so I may as well. Now will I be allowed to get FP+ for the remainder of my trip or just for the first day? If it is the entire trip wont people already on their trip with a start date before mine be booking for the days I am going before I get the opportunity to book?


----------



## goofy4tink

Hopefully mesaboy can answer this one. We are heading down June 1. Dd had an expiring 7 day ph, dh and I both have APs. But, dd and I have added an addtl 3 days/2 nights to the trip. I was going to just add 2 days to her ph when we got there. But a CM friend of mine has given me two PHs that expire June 8. Ok.....now I'm concerned as to how best do FP+ choices for dd. If I make them at the 60 day mark (in 4 days), I can obviously just make them for those first 7 days. But, if I use the CM ph's on the first two days of our stay, leaving the 7 day ph for the last 7 days, how will that affect the FP+ choices I make now...based on the 7 day ph? Will they still be fine if I use other media to enter the parks those first two days? I know I can't link the two passed to MDX..would be nice but evidently it won't take the CM passes. So, what is going to be the best way to get FP+ for those last two days?


----------



## mvndvm

Question on when FP+ will be available for:

1 - Anna and Elsa at MK - are they available now, or will they not be available until the actual move date (April 20)?
2 - 7 Dwarves Mine Train - same question - will the FP+ not be available until they open?  If they do a soft opening, will the FP+ be available then or only after their official opening?

FP+ booking window opens tomorrow for me, so just trying to get all my ducks  in a row.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mom2rtk

mvndvm said:


> Question on when FP+ will be available for:
> 
> 1 - Anna and Elsa at MK - are they available now, or will they not be available until the actual move date (April 20)?
> 2 - 7 Dwarves Mine Train - same question - will the FP+ not be available until they open?  If they do a soft opening, will the FP+ be available then or only after their official opening?
> 
> FP+ booking window opens tomorrow for me, so just trying to get all my ducks  in a row.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1) A/E are available now for dates 4/20 forward

2) Nobody know yet. Although there won't be FP for the soft opening part, because of the nature of soft openings (with the ride opening and closing at different times as they work out issues).


----------



## delmar411

mvndvm said:


> Question on when FP+ will be available for:
> 
> 1 - Anna and Elsa at MK - are they available now, or will they not be available until the actual move date (April 20)?
> 2 - 7 Dwarves Mine Train - same question - will the FP+ not be available until they open?  If they do a soft opening, will the FP+ be available then or only after their official opening?
> 
> FP+ booking window opens tomorrow for me, so just trying to get all my ducks  in a row.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The Frozen FP has been open for a while now.  Availability is extremely limited at this point. FP for the mine train hasn't been released and likely wont until shortly after they announce an official opening day.


----------



## DIS kid at heart

jsh1975 said:


> I will be up so I may as well. Now will I be allowed to get FP+ for the remainder of my trip or just for the first day? If it is the entire trip wont people already on their trip with a start date before mine be booking for the days I am going before I get the opportunity to book?



You will be able to book your whole trip, for however many days you have on your ticket.  I booked the next morning and there were tons of times available.  It's not like ADRs where you risk not getting something.  But if you're up you might as well, like you said.

You should be able to switch one to Seven Dwarves Mine Train by the end of May also.  Have fun!!


----------



## tabm01

If I want to see Finding Nemo musical at 3:00, do I make the fastpass for 2:00-3:00, because I'm thinking if I make it for 3:00-4:00 I couldn't check in until 5 minutes before??


----------



## Disbug

tabm01 said:


> If I want to see Finding Nemo musical at 3:00, do I make the fastpass for 2:00-3:00, because I'm thinking if I make it for 3:00-4:00 I couldn't check in until 5 minutes before??



The check in times for the shows are not 1 hour... more like 20 minute windows. This allows you to get ahead of the crowd for seating just before the show. So if you want to see Nemo at 3 PM, (and it is scheduled for 3 PM on that day)... look for the available FP+ time just before 3 PM.


----------



## Mrs Green

mooses41 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update on what happened. For anyone not following the earlier discussion-- I had booked ASM, received Magic Bands, linked tickets, reserved FP+, and the decided at the last minute to switch to the Dolphin (using Starwood points for the room).  After I cancelled the ASM reservation, my FP+ reservations stayed in MDE for about a day or two, and then one night (about 4-5 days before the trip) I logged in to the MDE app and they were all gone.  On the plus side, I was still able to use the Magic Bands in the parks when booking day-of FP+, and also was able to use my BOG FP+ reservation.  Hope this helps others who might be weighing making a similar decision! We had a great trip and were largely unaffected by having to book FP+ day-of (aside from a 5-10min line at the kiosks in each park).



Thanks for the info.  Did you find that you were able to get fp+ for the rides you most wanted?  How early were you arriving/making the reservations each day?


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

Mrs Green said:


> I am staying off site for the first half of my trip, on site for the last half.  I will have tickets linked to mde ahead of time.  Will I be able to book my fp+ 60days out for my whole trip or just the second half?




We were there March 9 through the March 16.  I  had a breakfast reservation for the Crystal Palace our 1st day in the parks, Monday March 10.  Our travel party and theme park tickets were linked and reservation for breakfast was recorded on the website.  Approximately 5 days before departure, I received an email from Disney advising me that as I had a reservation for dining, I had been chosen to participate in a test of the fp+ system.  I was allowed to make fp+ selections on March 7 and as it turns out I could use the app to make and change subsequent fp+ selections.  I hope this information is helpful to you.  Happy Planning.


----------



## anna's mama

Just wanted to chime in on the Anna and Elsa FP+.....If you don't see availability for your whole group, try reducing your party to 2 people. That is what I had to do. I was able to get FP+ times that overlap for our 3 groups of 2.


----------



## Mrs Green

Cinderella's slipper said:


> We were there March 9 through the March 16.  I  had a breakfast reservation for the Crystal Palace our 1st day in the parks, Monday March 10.  Our travel party and theme park tickets were linked and reservation for breakfast was recorded on the website.  Approximately 5 days before departure, I received an email from Disney advising me that as I had a reservation for dining, I had been chosen to participate in a test of the fp+ system.  I was allowed to make fp+ selections on March 7 and as it turns out I could use the app to make and change subsequent fp+ selections.  I hope this information is helpful to you.  Happy Planning.



Sweet! We have crystal palace reservations our first day (as well as ADRs almost every day throughout) too so maybe I will get lucky and get an email from disney like you!


----------



## LisaTC

Here is a link I just got in my email regarding off site visitors, magic bands and FP+ scheduling:  http://www.disneydining.com/magic-band-prices-announced/?utm_source=DisDining+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=7cb01bf4c0-DD+Daily+Email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_585957dd1b-7cb01bf4c0-305249681

Don't know how it will apply in some cases since that are doing a split stay/on-off property, but says off site can schedule 30 days prior, beginning 3/31.


----------



## Cinderella's slipper

It's nice to see that the announcement was made for offsite guests.  As offsite guests, I can't imagine having to pay for Magic Bands, as our tickets worked great for fp+ and park admission.   It will be reassuring for offsite guests to know that they can make fp+ selections up to 30 days in advance and not have to wait until the day of at a long line in the park.  

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PolynesianBlueJay

I have a question. We bought our park tickets in Canada at the Disney Store and they do not have a RFID chip. We can connect the tickets online to our reservation and get fast passes but have not tried that yet. We do not want to use the magic band but know that we will have to exchange our tickets for RFID tickets. Let's say we link our tickets to the magic band, book the fast passes, and exchange the tickets for RFID ones, will our fast passes still be connected to the tickets? Or will they disappear?


----------



## Itinkso

PolynesianBlueJay said:


> I have a question. We bought our park tickets in Canada at the Disney Store and they do not have a RFID chip. We can connect the tickets online to our reservation and get fast passes but have not tried that yet. We do not want to use the magic band but know that we will have to exchange our tickets for RFID tickets. Let's say we link our tickets to the magic band, book the fast passes, and exchange the tickets for RFID ones, will our fast passes still be connected to the tickets? Or will they disappear?



Your Fastpasses will be connected to MDE.Your new tickets will be connected to MDE... at the Fp+ tapstile, it will pull your Fp+ info from your MDE account. Your new tickets just provide the link to your MDE account/file.


----------



## Mrs Green

LisaTC said:


> Here is a link I just got in my email regarding off site visitors, magic bands and FP+ scheduling:  http://www.disneydining.com/magic-band-prices-announced/?utm_source=DisDining+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=7cb01bf4c0-DD+Daily+Email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_585957dd1b-7cb01bf4c0-305249681  Don't know how it will apply in some cases since that are doing a split stay/on-off property, but says off site can schedule 30 days prior, beginning 3/31.



Woohoo!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## southernfriedmom

I am a passholder that lives about 10 hours from the mouse. Despite having a week long trip planned at BW for July, I just couldn't resist a quick May SWW trip after the announcement of the special SW dining experiences. Having said that, I am still debating whether we can afford to stay on site for the 3 day weekend or not. I read a previous post on this thread that said their fast pass+ reservations were cancelled a day or two after they cancelled their resort reservation. Anyone have an idea what would happen if I made fast pass+ reservations in the 60 day window and later changed my mind and cancelled my resort reservation but was now within the 30 day window to make fast pass+ selections with my annual pass?


----------



## Suzie3126

I just finished reading every post in the thread and my head is feeling quite full.  MesaBoy-  thank you so much for starting this and keeping it up to date.  I am a planning overachiever-  already nailing down everything for our December trip (staying onsite at POR- party of 2) and wanted to make sure I understand a few details:

1) I can book ADR's 180 days ahead of my arrival date at midnight EST?

2) I can book FPP 60 days in advance at midnight EST with parades and shows becoming available closer to arrival date?

3)  How soon before my trip will BOG lunch FP be available?

4)  How will this affect dinner/ show packages?  We usually do the Fantasmic dinner package, which I understand will remain the same.  We also plan to do the Candlelight Processional with a dinner which offers space at Illuminations.  Will that be affected by FPP?

5)  We will also be doing MVMMCP - is the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party still available during Mickey's party?

6)  When do park hours and event schedules come out?  I thought they were 180 days, but I don't want them to come out AFTER I make ADRs

7)  Magic bands get mailed prior to arrival?

Sorry for all the questions and hopefully I didn't repeat too much-  thanks all!!!


----------



## siskaren

I can't answer all of your questions, but I'll tackle the ones I can:

1. Yes to 180, but no to 12 am. You can start booking ADRs at 6 am eastern online, 7 am by phone.

2. Yes, parades and Wishes don't become available until much closer to the date - like 2 weeks or even less. (As far as I know, shows are available at 60 days.)

4. Not affected. 

6. December hours should come out mid to late May.

7. Yes.


----------



## Disbug

3. BOG has historically been available to book lunch FP+ on the 15th-20th of the month prior. So for the whole month of December, you could book starting Novemer 15-20 (in that range). However, since this is a "test"...by December this may be an actual FP+ and the rules of the game could change. 

5. Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert party will most likely not be available during MVMCP. Special events usually trump Special events, IYKWIM?

6. Park Hours can and do change as the crowd levels change.   So be prepared for hours to be extended; extra entertainment to be added, etc... if it is busy. (And park hours could be shortened if the opposite, happens... God forbid!) 

7. Magic Bands typically ship 30 days before arrival if you book ahead.


----------



## zabache

I will be doing rider swap since we have our 2 1/2 yr old DS. Can we get different FP so we can get on more rides faster? Let's say DH has 3 FP and then I have 3 different ones. We will still get a paper ticket for that ride to swap. The one with the FP on their MB will go through. Now with the paper tix for the rider swap the other will be able to go through the FP line without having the FP on their band, right? Am I making sense?


----------



## ckelly14

Suzie3126 said:


> 4)  How will this affect dinner/ show packages?  We usually do the Fantasmic dinner package, which I understand will remain the same.  We also plan to do the Candlelight Processional with a dinner which offers space at Illuminations.  Will that be affected by FPP?



I'll just add that some dinner show packages have their own quirky schedule.  I was not able to book a Fantasmic dinner at 180 days, they were not loaded into the system until a week later.  Just letting you know so you don't freak out if they are not in the system yet!


----------



## bella2117

I'm having a hard time picking fastpasses for our magic kingdom days.  We have 3 MK days.  Should I book Peter Pan for every on of those days?  My kids are to little to ride all the mountains so those are out.  Right now I have:

Peter Pan
Ana and Elsa
Enchanted tales with belle 

Speedway
Peter Pan
Winnie the Pooh 

Speedway
Peter Pan
JOTLM

They really love the speedway and we will be at the park for rope drop.  Thanks for any input.  Oh and we are going the last week in August.


----------



## cel_disney

bella2117 said:


> I'm having a hard time picking fastpasses for our magic kingdom days.  We have 3 MK days.  Should I book Peter Pan for every on of those days?  My kids are to little to ride all the mountains so those are out.  Right now I have:
> 
> Peter Pan
> Ana and Elsa
> Enchanted tales with belle
> 
> Speedway
> Peter Pan
> Winnie the Pooh
> 
> Speedway
> Peter Pan
> JOTLM
> 
> They really love the speedway and we will be at the park for rope drop.  Thanks for any input.  Oh and we are going the last week in August.



I wouldn't do PP everyday....but that's just me...

How old are your kids?


----------



## wajones2

cel_disney said:


> I wouldn't do PP everyday....but that's just me...
> 
> How old are your kids?



What about Dumbo, Barnstormer, little mermaid?


----------



## Disbug

wajones2 said:


> What about Dumbo, Barnstormer, little mermaid?


----------



## db57me

There has been / is an update to the My Disney Experience app (I'm on IOS devices). It is suppose to simplify choosing FP+. I'm too far out from my arrival date to be able to schedule a FP+. Would appreciate any feedback from those trying the updated app on an iPad or an iPhone.


----------



## nicoleken

db57me said:


> There has been / is an update to the My Disney Experience app (I'm on IOS devices). It is suppose to simplify choosing FP+. I'm too far out from my arrival date to be able to schedule a FP+. Would appreciate any feedback from those trying the updated app on an iPad or an iPhone.



I just hit my 60 days a couple of days ago. I was able to play around with and even book FP's for our day at Epcot a few weeks ago on the app. However, the morning I was officially able to make my choices, the app wouldn't let me choose any days on the calendar! So I did it all on the computer.


----------



## ARAITHEL

subscribe


----------



## bella2117

cel_disney said:


> I wouldn't do PP everyday....but that's just me...
> 
> How old are your kids?



sorry just saw you asked this awhile ago.  they are 6 and 4.


----------



## newmannsmomtoo

Thanks everyone for all of the helpful info!!!


----------



## bella2117

wajones2 said:


> What about Dumbo, Barnstormer, little mermaid?





Disbug said:


>



thanks guys!!


----------



## Disbug




----------



## MindyDis

db57me said:


> There has been / is an update to the My Disney Experience app (I'm on IOS devices). It is suppose to simplify choosing FP+. I'm too far out from my arrival date to be able to schedule a FP+. Would appreciate any feedback from those trying the updated app on an iPad or an iPhone.



For me, it was MUCH better. The app was freezing before, and now it works. It does seem simpler/clearer now too. I really like the app. HTH.


----------



## MindyDis

bella2117 said:


> thanks guys!!



Have you considered doing any parades?


----------



## eeyoresnr

db57me said:


> There has been / is an update to the My Disney Experience app (I'm on IOS devices). It is suppose to simplify choosing FP+. I'm too far out from my arrival date to be able to schedule a FP+. Would appreciate any feedback from those trying the updated app on an iPad or an iPhone.


It updated this morning on our phones while we were in the parks, got back to room and one of the people in our group had disappeared from mde all together. I spent almost 2 hours on phone  including getting disconnected twice to straighten it out. We are headed back to park now to use our fp times, hoping its all there


----------



## bama belle

I'm getting ready to do my FP+ tonight and I know that they are in one hour increments, but are they always on the hour, or can you choose on the half hour (10:30-11:30,ie)?


----------



## MrInfinity

bama belle said:


> I'm getting ready to do my FP+ tonight and I know that they are in one hour increments, but are they always on the hour, or can you choose on the half hour (10:30-11:30,ie)?



They will give you very awkward times to pick from, like...

10:25-11:25
11:55-12:55
1:20-2:20

You just pick things that work out close to what you want.  I didn't have any trouble getting things close enough to my plan that it basically worked for what I was going for.


----------



## bama belle

fuzzylogicllc said:


> They will give you very awkward times to pick from, like...  10:25-11:25 11:55-12:55 1:20-2:20  You just pick things that work out close to what you want.  I didn't have any trouble getting things close enough to my plan that it basically worked for what I was going for.


Great- thank you!!


----------



## ckelly14

I'm please to confirm I was able to make FP+ reservations for my _entire length of stay_ at the Dolphin from May 31-June 6!

Swan and Dolphin guests now have the same exact FP+ priority as other onsite guests!!!

Great timing, Disney Powers That Be!!


----------



## Suzie3126

Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning


----------



## ckelly14

Suzie3126 said:


> Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning



There is a support group.  It's called DIS...


----------



## crazydaisy00

Suzie3126 said:
			
		

> Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning



Hi Suz!  I'm not far behind you but I'm stuck until they release park hours so I van plan around EMH.


----------



## Ismo

ckelly14 said:


> There is a support group.  It's called DIS...


----------



## Stefecatzz

Suzie3126 said:


> Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning



Now you do what I call 'research.'  Read reviews, TRs, cruise the boards, watch the weekly news & tips videos: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7SjQGMropNWcVKwtwVQkbg.  Knowledge is power.  



ckelly14 said:


> There is a support group.  It's called DIS...



  So True!


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated first post to reflect recent news.


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to reflect recent news.



Exciting news, "although there are now solid indications this limitation will change, however no one knows when that will happen yet." Thanks for update.


----------



## Stefecatzz

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to reflect recent news.



  Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to reflect recent news.



 Check this site: http://www.disneydining.com/major-fastpass-changes-announced-includes-park-hopping/ 

You may need to click out of the subscription pop up, then scroll down.


----------



## wendy3

Interesting . . . . . However, for those of us who park hop, getting more FP after we have used our allotted 3 is fairly useless. We scheduled our FP for our 2nd park of the day, so still can not get FP at our 1st park.  Even if we schedule our FP for the 1st park, we can not get additional FP until we head to our 2nd park, which is later in the day. I don't know, it just doesn't seem to solve the problem for us. Maybe if they figure out a system to get our FP at more than 1 park. We will see what the changes are. I'm sure it will all work out in the end!


----------



## db57me

wendy3 said:


> Interesting . . . . . However, for those of us who park hop, getting more FP after we have used our allotted 3 is fairly useless. We scheduled our FP for our 2nd park of the day, so still can not get FP at our 1st park.  Even if we schedule our FP for the 1st park, we can not get additional FP until we head to our 2nd park, which is later in the day. I don't know, it just doesn't seem to solve the problem for us. Maybe if they figure out a system to get our FP at more than 1 park. We will see what the changes are. I'm sure it will all work out in the end!



Did you read the entire quote? Park hopping is on their radar for FP+ and they're working on it.  I'll be there the end of June - hoping to hop! 

 Tom Staggs, Chairman Walt Disney Parks and Resorts said in the blog post, “We also heard that other guests liked the fact that with the FastPass+ service they could use FASTPASS when they park hopped. So we’re working on a service enhancement to add that feature to FastPass+ as well."


----------



## JeremysDisney

Suzie3126 said:


> Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning



I believe Spring Break, Easter, Summer, and Christmas are the busiest, so I suggest you use My Disney Experience App now to see if your plan works well.


----------



## wendy3

Yes, I did see that. I guess it just didn't register with me.   We are heading to WDW the end of May, so we will just roll with whatever changes are implemented by the time we get there. It's still Disney, after all!


----------



## db57me

wendy3 said:


> Yes, I did see that. I guess it just didn't register with me.   We are heading to WDW the end of May, so we will just roll with whatever changes are implemented by the time we get there. It's still Disney, after all!



You're absolutely correct. This will be the first vacation at WDW for my wife and I. No matter how many FP+ we can use, or how many attractions we ride, we will be at Disney! Let the Magic begin.


----------



## ougrad86

ckelly14 said:


> I'm please to confirm I was able to make FP+ reservations for my _entire length of stay_ at the Dolphin from May 31-June 6!
> 
> Swan and Dolphin guests now have the same exact FP+ priority as other onsite guests!!!
> 
> Great timing, Disney Powers That Be!!



I hope they do something like this for SOG.  A lot of military families stay at that hotel, I've always felt it was wrong for those hotels, including SOG to be left out.  Especially since they could enjoy so many of the other on-site perks.  I guess it was just the logistics of it all.


----------



## ougrad86

Suzie3126 said:


> Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning



Welcome to the club !!


----------



## db57me

Suzie3126 said:


> Not arriving until 12/8 and I have this trip PLANNED.  A beautiful spreadsheet, dates and times of when to start booking ADR's, Special Events, FPP...  But now what?!!  I seriously need to find a support group.  Hi, my name is Suz and I'm addicted to Disney planning



That's why I'm here. Part of the Disney journey is planning and connecting. There are lots of videos on YouTube to watch, as well as podcasts.


----------



## Stefecatzz

wendy3 said:


> Interesting . . . . . However, for those of us who park hop, getting more FP after we have used our allotted 3 is fairly useless. We scheduled our FP for our 2nd park of the day, so still can not get FP at our 1st park.  Even if we schedule our FP for the 1st park, we can not get additional FP until we head to our 2nd park, which is later in the day. I don't know, it just doesn't seem to solve the problem for us. Maybe if they figure out a system to get our FP at more than 1 park. We will see what the changes are. I'm sure it will all work out in the end!



If you compare it to the old paper system, there's not much difference except you do not have to walk over to the attraction itself for the FP.  You still had to wait until you were in front of the attraction at that time on the day of to get what you could (if anything).


----------



## anniebabymu

How do you think this new news of getting more FP+ will work with the tiering parks??  Say you're at Epcot and initially pick up Test Track as your Tier 1 attraction, then you ride it along with your other 2 Tier 2 picks... think you'll be able to pick up a Soarin' FP+ then??  I sure hope so!  

We'll be heading to WDW the end of May... so I'm hoping this is all rolled out by then and people have feedback before I'm thrown into it!


----------



## wendy3

Stefecatzz said:


> If you compare it to the old paper system, there's not much difference except you do not have to walk over to the attraction itself for the FP.  You still had to wait until you were in front of the attraction at that time on the day of to get what you could (if anything).



Very true.  The only difference is FP being pulled 60 days out, and early in the day for the entire day leaves fewer FP available later in the day. Once they allow FP at more than 1 park for us park hoppers, I think this system will work out better for me personally.


----------



## DVCFan1994

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated first post to reflect recent news.



I looked back a few pages, but did not see this.  Has it been mentioned that return times can now overlap in some instances?  I noticed your general notes in the first post say overlapping is not allowed (#8).  Not sure when this changed.  But I finally bought my APs for the 3 of us without tickets and linked them this am.  I went to copy the FP+ reservations from my son and parents to ours.  Some days were no problem other days the exact times were not available, but it gave us close approximations.  Three of us have a set that overlaps.  My Star Tours return time is 10:20 to 11:20.  My TSMM return is 11:15 to 12:15.  So it seems some overlapping is now allowed.


----------



## db57me

Another article on FP+ changes coming. 

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201404/3950/


----------



## kaybee1476

We are staying offsite June 15-23, and I have a couple of questions about how to make the most of the new FP+ policy. We have 7-day base tickets, but we will have one day off from the parks in the middle of the week. It's my understanding that at 30 days out, we can book 7 days of FP+, but I'm wondering if our mid-week day off will keep us from booking FP+ for our our entire trip. Is the rule 7 consecutive days or will it let us book for all 7 park days even with a skipping a day? Since we bought vouchers through Orbitz (I already linked our tickets in MDE), we are planning to use the first day of passes at Epcot on the evening of our arrival day, mainly to pick up our tickets but also to do whatever we have time to do that night since we only have 1 other day planned for Epcot. We will likely have a maximum of 4 hours that evening, so I'm thinking it may be better to not book any FP+ for that day (if the rule is for 7 consecutive days), which would hopefully mean we could book FP+ for our entire stay. Is this what you would do if you were me?

Next question: Will we be able to book FP+ for lunch at Be Our Guest, or is that still only available for onsite guests?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## huey578

Just made FP reservation @ BOG for lunch.  Shouldn't they appear under my Reservations & Tickets window on MDE?  I do see them if I log onto the BOG website.


----------



## Stefecatzz

db57me said:


> Another article on FP+ changes coming.
> 
> http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201404/3950/



Thanks for posting this article.  It's short & to the point.  

I wasn't thinking about the fact that if you choose a night time show as your next, you'd forgo the opportunity to have any other FPs before then since you have to use one before reserving the next..good to know.  

What I'm hoping will happen when they add the hopper option is that if you don't want to use your current one, you will be able to reschedule it for an attraction at the park you'll be hopping to before you get there or as soon as you get there.  Although I haven't tried, I have read that you currently can go to a kiosk in a park & see/change ones you made for another park.



kaybee1476 said:


> We are staying offsite June 15-23, and I have a couple of questions about how to make the most of the new FP+ policy. We have 7-day base tickets, but we will have one day off from the parks in the middle of the week. It's my understanding that at 30 days out, we can book 7 days of FP+, but I'm wondering if our mid-week day off will keep us from booking FP+ for our our entire trip. Is the rule 7 consecutive days or will it let us book for all 7 park days even with a skipping a day? Since we bought vouchers through Orbitz (I already linked our tickets in MDE), we are planning to use the first day of passes at Epcot on the evening of our arrival day, mainly to pick up our tickets but also to do whatever we have time to do that night since we only have 1 other day planned for Epcot. We will likely have a maximum of 4 hours that evening, so I'm thinking it may be better to not book any FP+ for that day (if the rule is for 7 consecutive days), which would hopefully mean we could book FP+ for our entire stay. Is this what you would do if you were me?
> 
> Next question: Will we be able to book FP+ for lunch at Be Our Guest, or is that still only available for onsite guests?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I'd book the FPs for that 1st evening at Epcot.  If you have to wait to book them for your last day, it should be fine.  Why waste one day of FPs?



huey578 said:


> Just made FP reservation @ BOG for lunch.  Shouldn't they appear under my Reservations & Tickets window on MDE?  I do see them if I log onto the BOG website.



No, they are not connected.  People have been emailing the reservation to themselves by copying & pasting or taking a screen shot w/their phones just in case.


----------



## huey578

Stefecatzz said:


> Thanks for posting this article.  It's short & to the point.
> 
> I wasn't thinking about the fact that if you choose a night time show as your next, you'd forgo the opportunity to have any other FPs before then since you have to use one before reserving the next..good to know.
> 
> What I'm hoping will happen when they add the hopper option is that if you don't want to use your current one, you will be able to reschedule it for an attraction at the park you'll be hopping to before you get there or as soon as you get there.  Although I haven't tried, I have read that you currently can go to a kiosk in a park & see/change ones you made for another park.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd book the FPs for that 1st evening at Epcot.  If you have to wait to book them for your last day, it should be fine.  Why waste one day of FPs?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not connected.  People have been emailing the reservation to themselves by copying & pasting or taking a screen shot w/their phones just in case.


 Thanks, I will do that


----------



## PinkBudgie

Is the FP for Mission Space Green or for Orange or both?  If both, does only the orange side need it? Never been on it and I don't know which side we are doing. Does the FP specify? Or if we are doing green side, save the FP for a different ride?  I just don't know how popular the different sides are.


----------



## cel_disney

kaybee1476 said:


> We are staying offsite June 15-23, and I have a couple of questions about how to make the most of the new FP+ policy. We have 7-day base tickets, but we will have one day off from the parks in the middle of the week. It's my understanding that at 30 days out, we can book 7 days of FP+, but I'm wondering if our mid-week day off will keep us from booking FP+ for our our entire trip. Is the rule 7 consecutive days or will it let us book for all 7 park days even with a skipping a day? Since we bought vouchers through Orbitz (I already linked our tickets in MDE), we are planning to use the first day of passes at Epcot on the evening of our arrival day, mainly to pick up our tickets but also to do whatever we have time to do that night since we only have 1 other day planned for Epcot. We will likely have a maximum of 4 hours that evening, so I'm thinking it may be better to not book any FP+ for that day (if the rule is for 7 consecutive days), which would hopefully mean we could book FP+ for our entire stay. Is this what you would do if you were me?
> 
> Next question: Will we be able to book FP+ for lunch at Be Our Guest, or is that still only available for onsite guests?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Without a doubt I would book FP for that evening.  EPCOT has tiering and this will allow you the opportunity to book TT once and Soaring once.  I would probably book TT on the first night - if you like it, I think it's easier and more likely to want to do standby a second time on your 2nd Epcot day.  

Also - I didn't think that the rule is that 30 days out you can book your entire stay (but I haven't tried it) if you are offsite.   I think it's one day at a time.   I am going to re-read the sticky on that but you may want to check on your assumption!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Stefecatzz

huey578 said:


> Thanks, I will do that



No problem.


----------



## Stefecatzz

wendy3 said:


> Very true.  The only difference is FP being pulled 60 days out, and early in the day for the entire day leaves fewer FP available later in the day. Once they allow FP at more than 1 park for us park hoppers, I think this system will work out better for me personally.



I agree.  Hoping it will be rolled out before my trip 1st week in May.


----------



## ClareH37

Sorry for what might be a stupid question but I have a 5 day onsite package booked for May, all my FP+ selections have been done and I'm happy but I have just purchased a separate 1 day ticket to use prior to my onsite stay.

This 1 day ticket is now showing on MDE as obviously does my package.

Although I'm just over 30 days MDE is letting me select FP+ for the day I'm intending to use this 1 day ticket (ie not on a day of my resort stay/package) - I'm concerned if I do this will the system get confused with this 1 day ticket and my separate resort/package?  ie once I've used my 1 day ticket and that day's FP+ will my remaining FP+ selections for my resort/package still be there?

Thanks


----------



## kaybee1476

cel_disney said:


> Without a doubt I would book FP for that evening.  EPCOT has tiering and this will allow you the opportunity to book TT once and Soaring once.  I would probably book TT on the first night - if you like it, I think it's easier and more likely to want to do standby a second time on your 2nd Epcot day.
> 
> Also - I didn't think that the rule is that 30 days out you can book your entire stay (but I haven't tried it) if you are offsite.   I think it's one day at a time.   I am going to re-read the sticky on that but you may want to check on your assumption!
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



Good point about tiering. I wasn't thinking about not being able to get FP for Soarin' and TT on the same day. We're planning to get there for rope drop each day (except that partial Epcot day, of course), so we'll go to one or the other first thing on our full day at Epcot. 

The reason I was considering skipping the FP selections for that partial day at Epcot is because I want to be sure we can book FP ahead of time for our last park day, which is at MK on a day that it's not a recommended park (Sunday). I was concerned that there wouldn't be any availability left for the things we like the most. But if you're right about having to book one day at a time, then my first question is moot anyway. So you mean we can schedule FP for June 15th on May 16th, FP for June 16th on May 17th, and so on until our entire stay is covered?


----------



## cel_disney

kaybee1476 said:


> Good point about tiering. I wasn't thinking about not being able to get FP for Soarin' and TT on the same day. We're planning to get there for rope drop each day (except that partial Epcot day, of course), so we'll go to one or the other first thing on our full day at Epcot.
> 
> The reason I was considering skipping the FP selections for that partial day at Epcot is because I want to be sure we can book FP ahead of time for our last park day, which is at MK on a day that it's not a recommended park (Sunday). I was concerned that there wouldn't be any availability left for the things we like the most. But if you're right about having to book one day at a time, then my first question is moot anyway. So you mean we can schedule FP for June 15th on May 16th, FP for June 16th on May 17th, and so on until our entire stay is covered?



The booking day by day for as many days as your ticket is how I interpret the sticky...


----------



## kaybee1476

Ok, thanks! Guess I'll be up late several nights in a row next month so I can try to get what we want. Now, what about my other question? Can offsite guests book FP for lunch at BOG or only people with a reservation at a Disney resort?


----------



## magchavez

Our 60 day Fast Pass window opens tomorrow!!!  Do I need to reserve our fast passes at midnight tonight?  Or will I be ok doing it at some point tomorrow?  Any suggestions??

Thanks for the help


----------



## mesaboy2

PinkBudgie said:


> Is the FP for Mission Space Green or for Orange or both?  If both, does only the orange side need it? Never been on it and I don't know which side we are doing. Does the FP specify? Or if we are doing green side, save the FP for a different ride?  I just don't know how popular the different sides are.



You can use it for either, Orange is typically longer than Green, so that's where the FP makes the most sense.



magchavez said:


> Our 60 day Fast Pass window opens tomorrow!!!  Do I need to reserve our fast passes at midnight tonight?  Or will I be ok doing it at some point tomorrow?  Any suggestions??  Thanks for the help



With the possible exception of 7DMT--which isn't available yet--I've yet to see a reason to stay up until midnight.  Just wait until the next morning and you should be fine.


----------



## nicoleken

magchavez said:


> Our 60 day Fast Pass window opens tomorrow!!!  Do I need to reserve our fast passes at midnight tonight?  Or will I be ok doing it at some point tomorrow?  Any suggestions??  Thanks for the help



I did mine in the morning (about 8am CST) and the only thing that was already booked was for our first day... Meeting Anna and Elsa. But remember, people that have trips that start a few days earlier than you and overlap into yours already got to pick FP's for some of your days. So getting up at midnight won't guarantee you first picks anyway. 

We were able to get a FP for Anna and Elsa for our 5th day, which was the only other day I checked for availability.


----------



## Quartermistress

I know you can't initially book FPs with overlapping windows, but what about once you have already used a FP? Can you reschedule your next FP earlier so that it would overlap the first FP window?  For example:

FP #1 scheduled for 1:00-2:00
FP #2 scheduled for 2:00-3:00

If I use FP #1 at 1:00, can I then reschedule FP #2 for 1:30-2:30?

Thanks!


----------



## wdisneyaholic

Hey everyone, I'm so confused about these MB and  FP+

1. If I purchase a 7 day pass but have 9 night resort stay will I only be able book FP for 6 consecutive days? Our plans are to take 3 non park days mixed in with our park days. And if this is the case would I have to wait till I got to the park to make FP+ on say day 8 or 9 of my stay?

2. I'm the only one with the MDE, I have my boys and my husband all listed on there will I be able to put their tickets and book the fps?

3. How far in advance can I customize and book our FP? Our trip is the end of July?

Thanks everyone


----------



## db57me

wdisneyaholic said:


> Hey everyone, I'm so confused about these MB and  FP+  1. If I purchase a 7 day pass but have 9 night resort stay will I only be able book FP for 6 consecutive days? Our plans are to take 3 non park days mixed in with our park days. And if this is the case would I have to wait till I got to the park to make FP+ on say day 8 or 9 of my stay?  2. I'm the only one with the MDE, I have my boys and my husband all listed on there will I be able to put their tickets and book the fps?  3. How far in advance can I customize and book our FP? Our trip is the end of July?  Thanks everyone



I hope these links help. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/fastpass-plus/
http://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/fastpass


----------



## wdisneyaholic

Db57me,

Yes thanks that did help.  It's says you can book FP+ 60 days for the entire length of stay, doesn't say only the number of days on the ticket. 

And since my family is listed on my MDE I can book everyone's FP. 

For some reason this whole thing is stressing me out.

I need to do a lot more reading on all this, I'm real thankful for these boards to keep me updated!!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## db57me

wdisneyaholic said:


> Db57me,  Yes thanks that did help.  It's says you can book FP+ 60 days for the entire length of stay, doesn't say only the number of days on the ticket.  And since my family is listed on my MDE I can book everyone's FP.  For some reason this whole thing is stressing me out.  I need to do a lot more reading on all this, I'm real thankful for these boards to keep me updated!!  Thanks for your help.



Here are a few great resources that I've used to prep for my first visit to WDW. I still have 17 days to book my FP+ attractions, and in the course of the past few months the process has changed. It will probably continue to change - all for the better. I stressed in the begin of all this research, but now I'm just going with the flow. No matter what, my wife and I are going to Disney World. We won't experience every attraction, and we are leaving time to enjoy our resort.   Try to relax and enjoy the process and the prospect of your wonderful trip.  

http://wdwprepschool.com 
http://www.easywdw.com 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/archives/ 
http://www.dadsguidetowdw.com 
http://www.disneydining.com 
This last one has information about other topics, not just dining.


----------



## SRUAlmn

I did an online chat with a CM yesterday regarding our situation and was given a response (after the CM did some research,) but I'm not sure how confident I feel in the response since a few things she told me were things I knew to be inaccurate. 

Here's our situation....I have an AP voucher, the rest of my family will have MYW tickets. We are staying on site and all ticket media are linked in MDX.  I asked if we'd all be able to book our FP+ on our assigned date, or if we'd only be able to do the MYW people since I only have a voucher. I was told we should be able to do all of them.

Has anyone had this experience that could confirm or deny? Thanks!


----------



## Vivianne

Thank you for the list


----------



## minmate

Idk for sure about whether/when you can book AP but I would think you can book whichever becomes eligible first and copy them over to the other(s) once they become eligible.


----------



## cel_disney

SRUAlmn said:


> I did an online chat with a CM yesterday regarding our situation and was given a response (after the CM did some research,) but I'm not sure how confident I feel in the response since a few things she told me were things I knew to be inaccurate.
> 
> Here's our situation....I have an AP voucher, the rest of my family will have MYW tickets. We are staying on site and all ticket media are linked in MDX.  I asked if we'd all be able to book our FP+ on our assigned date, or if we'd only be able to do the MYW people since I only have a voucher. I was told we should be able to do all of them.
> 
> Has anyone had this experience that could confirm or deny? Thanks!



You should be able to book with the voucher (if onsite for the length of your stay starting at 60 days)


----------



## Disbug

SRUAlmn said:


> I did an online chat with a CM yesterday regarding our situation and was given a response (after the CM did some research,) but I'm not sure how confident I feel in the response since a few things she told me were things I knew to be inaccurate.
> 
> Here's our situation....I have an AP voucher, the rest of my family will have MYW tickets. We are staying on site and all ticket media are linked in MDX.  I asked if we'd all be able to book our FP+ on our assigned date, or if we'd only be able to do the MYW people since I only have a voucher. I was told we should be able to do all of them.
> 
> Has anyone had this experience that could confirm or deny? Thanks!



Yes, you will all be able to book. Vouchers count as ticket media for the purpose of reserving FP+.


----------



## SRUAlmn

cel_disney said:


> You should be able to book with the voucher (if onsite for the length of your stay starting at 60 days)





Disbug said:


> Yes, you will all be able to book. Vouchers count as ticket media for the purpose of reserving FP+.



Thank you so much!  We are staying onsite for our length of stay


----------



## curse reversed

First of all thanks to *mesaboy2* for keeping this thread updated so diligently.  I have one question (hopefully it hasn't been answered yet in a post I missed) and one suggestion.

I'm an AP who is staying off-site and got the invite to use MDE.  I got the FP+ that I wanted on the second try, including Soarin' this Saturday during Flower and Garden. Was I supposed to get some sort of e-mail confirmation of my selections or are they encoded on my pass? (I'm not ordering an MB if I don't have to since I lose things easily)

My suggestion is that in the list on Page 1 you might want to note that if you use FP+ for HM you don't get to go through the interactive queue (presumably also true for all interactive queues also; just singling out HM because it didn't use FP-).  I noticed this when I was there in January but didn't have FP+ access yet and assume it's still the case.


----------



## bjakmom

curse reversed said:


> First of all thanks to *mesaboy2* for keeping this thread updated so diligently.  I have one question (hopefully it hasn't been answered yet in a post I missed) and one suggestion.
> 
> I'm an AP who is staying off-site and got the invite to use MDE.  I got the FP+ that I wanted on the second try, including Soarin' this Saturday during Flower and Garden. Was I supposed to get some sort of e-mail confirmation of my selections or are they encoded on my pass? (I'm not ordering an MB if I don't have to since I lose things easily)
> 
> My suggestion is that in the list on Page 1 you might want to note that if you use FP+ for HM you don't get to go through the interactive queue (presumably also true for all interactive queues also; just singling out HM because it didn't use FP-).  I noticed this when I was there in January but didn't have FP+ access yet and assume it's still the case.




So glad you got your FP+ selections! No you do not receive an email confirmation - I would strongly suggest that you take a screen shot of all your selections as back up. In January 1 or 2 of our 3 bands were not working at the FP+ turnstiles on and off throughout our trip, we were having to pull up and show the CMs our MDEx acct to get thru.  It was such a slow process the first day that I went in and kept screen shots of our FP+s and used that. It was easier to have that pulled up as I approached them just in case.

And I also thank Mesaboy for keeping this thread so up to date - it is very helpful!


----------



## brettb

I started reading this thread from the beginning a few days ago and I've finally caught up! 

I think I know the answer to this (as of April 8th) but I want to lay it out so I'm sure.

If you have a Disney Resort reservation but not everybody in your party has admission media (yet), only guests with linked admission can make FP+ reservations (at the 60 day mark.)  Is this correct?


I really, really, REALLY don't like that.  I have an annual pass - so with the resort reservation, I'm good for FP+ reservations for the length of our stay at the 60-day mark.

But we'll be upgrading 1-day passes left over from packages of yore for my dw and dd.

This has taken me a bit by surprise because we participated in the testing at the beginning of August 2013. We bought 5 day  passes from UC that we upgraded once we arrived. We were able to book FP+ for all the days of our trip in advance, which was more than 5.  It seemed like we had some extra "phantom tickets" associated with our MBs - there were ticket numbers that we did not link to our accounts ourselves and they didn't seem to be any sort of valid admission. The resort MDE team didn't know what they were but called for more info and gave us a vague explanation that they were generated as part of the (resort) booking process (which was room-only with an AP discount.)

So if Disney doesn't work this out and resort guests who don't pre-purchase admission are just hosed, I'll go into work-around mode.

I know I can "copy" FP+ reservations that I make to my family members after they have linked admission media - if I'm *lucky*, correct?

I imagine I can link those to their accounts to get ONE day of FP+ for them.  That MIGHT at least get us Anna & Elsa and/or SDMT.

And here's a question: Can a pass be UN-linked?  We actually have 4 1-day tickets. Can I link the extras to their accounts for a 2nd day of FP+-in-advance for them?  What if we want to use those tickets on a subsequent trip or even give them away?

I so, so regret not getting them APs on our last trip; it wasn't clear that we'd be going again within 365 days - we got the one AP for me because between the extra discount on the room and the TIW card, it more than paid for the price difference. It turns out it would have saved us significant coin on this trip and I wouldn't have had to contend with this FP+ guinea pig poop.


----------



## JW9DVC

Only allowing me to book Fast Pass+ for 7 days. Staying on site. Premier Annual Passes. Called and they said that's all I get until I use 1 day. This is not the way it's supposed to be right? 

I know AP only get 7 days but I'm a resort guess staying on site. 

JW


----------



## delmar411

JW9DVC said:


> Only allowing me to book Fast Pass+ for 7 days. Staying on site. Premier Annual Passes. Called and they said that's all I get until I use 1 day. This is not the way it's supposed to be right?
> 
> I know AP only get 7 days but I'm a resort guess staying on site.
> 
> JW



That's correct.  If you are staying on site for more than 7 days then you are supposed to be able to book length of stay.  That was part of the announcement about fixes they made.  I suggest you call again and ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## Bronte

Is elsa really that hard to get ... I am out  56  Days out  and no  ffasspass for then entire  8 days


----------



## delmar411

Bronte said:


> Is elsa really that hard to get ... I am out  56  Days out  and no  ffasspass for then entire  8 days



Yes it is and you have to look for them with just 1 person and then copy it over if possible.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

FP+ selections are still CURRENTLY limited to one park per day, correct? I ask because my window is supposed to open later this week, and we're doing Epcot/DHS in one day. If I could do both parks now it would be wonderful!


----------



## monique5

QueenofPrideRock said:


> FP+ selections are still CURRENTLY limited to one park per day, correct? I ask because my window is supposed to open later this week, and we're doing Epcot/DHS in one day. If I could do both parks now it would be wonderful!



As if now, yes. One park per day.


----------



## bangzoom6877

monique5 said:


> As if now, yes. One park per day.



And still just 3 attractions in that one park on the same day, correct?  And they have to be 3 different attractions too, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> And still just 3 attractions in that one park on the same day, correct?  And they have to be 3 different attractions too, right?



Yes.


----------



## kungaloosh22

If you have a package with room and 10-day park tickets, and then you upgrade your tickets to annual passes at guest services once you arrive, do you keep all your pre-booked fast passes? 

I assume the upgrade is a smooth transaction (given that annual passes are supposed to be able to pre-book for every day they have a hotel stay anyway), but I hate to assume anything....


----------



## mmeeccee

Sorry if this was already asked, I can't find it.  

Tomorrow is my 60 day out date so I am planning to book my FP+.  What time does it open on MDE?  I have heard conflicting times.  Just wondering if I should stay up or get up early.


----------



## 4Still

I was able to book at 11 cst, 12 est on 3/31.


----------



## mesaboy2

mmeeccee said:


> Sorry if this was already asked, I can't find it.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 60 day out date so I am planning to book my FP+.  What time does it open on MDE?  I have heard conflicting times.  Just wondering if I should stay up or get up early.



Bullet 6, original post.


----------



## wendy3

Mesaboy2, you have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Jacqui

I have a question and hope it's not a repeat.  I've tried to keep up with this thread since I discovered it.  It has been most helpful and I am grateful 

We get to make our selections next week.  Seven Dwarves Mine Train isn't an option yet for FP+ but will be open for our trip.  When we make our choices next week, should we keep a FP+ option open for when they do add SDMT to the list? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mrs Green

Jacqui said:


> I have a question and hope it's not a repeat.  I've tried to keep up with this thread since I discovered it.  It has been most helpful and I am grateful   We get to make our selections next week.  Seven Dwarves Mine Train isn't an option yet for FP+ but will be open for our trip.  When we make our choices next week, should we keep a FP+ option open for when they do add SDMT to the list?  Thanks so much!



From what I've read (haven't picked mine yet) the system forces you to choose 3, so you would just revise when 7dmt opens.


----------



## mrsmorrow

Tremendous THANKS to Mesaboy for this info! So helpful!!
I have a question but I will admit that I don't want to look through 68 pages...
Do FP times go right up until park closing? So if DHS closes at 10, is 9-10 time slot the latest available?
And what is the ADR vs FP time assumption? If I have a 7:15 dinner ADR, what would the closest times I could choose be?
TIA!


----------



## jcarwash

Jacqui said:


> We get to make our selections next week.  Seven Dwarves Mine Train isn't an option yet for FP+ but will be open for our trip.  When we make our choices next week, should we keep a FP+ option open for when they do add SDMT to the list?





Mrs Green said:


> From what I've read (haven't picked mine yet) the system forces you to choose 3, so you would just revise when 7dmt opens.



Mrs Green is correct -- the system currently requires you to have three FP+ reservations. Even if you only want one, you end up having to choose two others as well. 

So in the case of Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, you'd be looking to change an existing FP+ to that experience when it become available. Or just start over with all three for that day.


----------



## Jacqui

jcarwash said:


> Mrs Green is correct -- the system currently requires you to have three FP+ reservations. Even if you only want one, you end up having to choose two others as well.
> 
> So in the case of Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, you'd be looking to change an existing FP+ to that experience when it become available. Or just start over with all three for that day.



Thank you both!


----------



## Chicago Mo

Photography question!  When reserving the wishes FP can you see the projection show very well? or is it too close for the camera?
I am one of the many trying to get the Dessert party in sept. hitting a brick wall.  
Looking for the best spot for photography for wishes/projection/parades. 



THANKS! Loved your infinite wisdom of page one! helps a ton.


----------



## db57me

Some time ago, way back when I first staring reading these boards, it was mentioned somewhere (not if sure if in this thread) that the green light on Mickey scanner for Magicbands took a few seconds to spin and light up. Posters were complaining that it slowed down the process. Is this still the case? Has there been any increase in response speed to the scanners?


----------



## mesaboy2

Chicago Mo said:


> Photography question!  When reserving the wishes FP can you see the projection show very well? or is it too close for the camera?
> I am one of the many trying to get the Dessert party in sept. hitting a brick wall.
> Looking for the best spot for photography for wishes/projection/parades.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS! Loved your infinite wisdom of page one! helps a ton.



I'm no photog, but I would guess the distance from the castle is fine for photos of Celebrate the Magic.  The problem may well be the *angle*, however, since you are not located directly in front of the castle, but well off to the side in the Rose Garden.  My guess would be that it would not be the best location for what you want to do.



db57me said:


> Some time ago, way back when I first staring reading these boards, it was mentioned somewhere (not if sure if in this thread) that the green light on Mickey scanner for Magicbands took a few seconds to spin and light up. Posters were complaining that it slowed down the process. Is this still the case? Has there been any increase in response speed to the scanners?



I don't know if it's any faster, but as of late February it still took I would guess two seconds or so to give a result.  It is definitely not instantaneous.


----------



## Bugdozer

In a simple word no. My son works attractions and he said the main problem is that you have to line up the Mickey on the band exactly with the mickey on the pole and many people don't do this. He said if people lined them up correctly they would register and spin quicker. 



db57me said:


> Some time ago, way back when I first staring reading these boards, it was mentioned somewhere (not if sure if in this thread) that the green light on Mickey scanner for Magicbands took a few seconds to spin and light up. Posters were complaining that it slowed down the process. Is this still the case? Has there been any increase in response speed to the scanners?


----------



## WillAustin

Bugdozer said:


> In a simple word no. My son works attractions and he said the main problem is that you have to line up the Mickey on the band exactly with the mickey on the pole and many people don't do this. He said if people lined them up correctly they would register and spin quicker.



They should have made the readers more tolerant of the band position.  I even had trouble lining them up trying to buy things in stores.


----------



## Disbug

WillAustin said:


> They should have made the readers more tolerant of the band position.  I even had trouble lining them up trying to buy things in stores.



They will probably adjust this in the future... I am thinking they just wanted to be sure they didn't have any drive by purchases  from someone else's Magic Band!


----------



## Chicago Mo

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm no photog, but I would guess the distance from the castle is fine for photos of Celebrate the Magic.  The problem may well be the *angle*, however, since you are not located directly in front of the castle, but well off to the side in the Rose Garden.  My guess would be that it would not be the best location for what you want to do.



Thank you. i saw it was in the Rose garden but wasn't so sure on the exact angel to the castle. Google Images weren't helping!!! 

looking at a map the Dessert Party is about the same angle, Google images are showing a decent view?!?! 

THANKS again for helping me.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Chicago Mo said:


> Thank you. i saw it was in the Rose garden but wasn't so sure on the exact angel to the castle. Google Images weren't helping!!!
> 
> looking at a map the Dessert Party is about the same angle, Google images are showing a decent view?!?!
> 
> THANKS again for helping me.



I didn't think the views from the dessert party were that great for the castle show.  I thought it was hard to determine what exactly was being projected.


----------



## Chicago Mo

Iamthequeen said:


> I didn't think the views from the dessert party were that great for the castle show.  I thought it was hard to determine what exactly was being projected.



Really... Killing me softly here Tess...


----------



## Cotillard

Thank you so much for this thread, mesaboy2


----------



## jcarwash

Chicago Mo said:


> Really... Killing me softly here Tess...



*Chicago Mo*, you're looking for a good FP+ related to seeing Celebrate the Magic? I'd recommend a FP+ for a 7pm Main Street Electrical Parade. 

The MSEP FP+ viewing area is directly in front of Cinderella Castle. Following the parade you're in a perfect spot to stick around for the 7:45 Celebrate the Magic, and then for Wishes after that. I thought it was a fantastic spot for the projection show, and really good for the fireworks (some are blocked, but I liked having the spot for all these events).


----------



## Chicago Mo

jcarwash said:


> *Chicago Mo*, you're looking for a good FP+ related to seeing Celebrate the Magic? I'd recommend a FP+ for a 7pm Main Street Electrical Parade.
> 
> The MSEP FP+ viewing area is directly in front of Cinderella Castle. Following the parade you're in a perfect spot to stick around for the 7:45 Celebrate the Magic, and then for Wishes after that. I thought it was a fantastic spot for the projection show, and really good for the fireworks (some are blocked, but I liked having the spot for all these events).



You my friend have just MADE MY DAY!!! THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## andrews_dad

So if u have no band you use your park ticket?? Scan at that same Mickey pole?


----------



## jcarwash

andrews_dad said:


> So if u have no band you use your park ticket?? Scan at that same Mickey pole?



Correct - you use your park ticket. Both the tickets and the bands have the same kind of chip in them for scanning.


----------



## Ava

This thread is so so helpful, thank you for putting it together! Our trip isn't until Sept, so we can't book FP+ until July, but I'm already trying to figure out the best strategy. We have a 1-year-old so we'll be able to utilize Child Swap in addition to FP+, which is great, but its a bit daunting to try to figure out how to make it all work!


----------



## db57me

The closer I get to my 60 day mark, constantly rethinking my FP+ booking plans for our first trip to WDW, the more I wonder about missing the queue lines with FP+. I've read and heard about the many (most?) attractions that have well themed queues, which are part of the overall experience for that attraction. These queues extend that experience beyond just the 'ride' portion of the attraction. 

So, here's my question for the experienced WDW guest: Which of the 'E' ticket attractions, those which you know usually have long standby lines, have queues well worth the wait. Or, do the FP+ entrance/line still lead through the themed portion of the queues?


----------



## cel_disney

db57me said:


> The closer I get to my 60 day mark, constantly rethinking my FP+ booking plans for our first trip to WDW, the more I wonder about missing the queue lines with FP+. I've read and heard about the many (most?) attractions that have well themed queues, which are part of the overall experience for that attraction. These queues extend that experience beyond just the 'ride' portion of the attraction.
> 
> So, here's my question for the experienced WDW guest: Which of the 'E' ticket attractions, those which you know usually have long standby lines, have queues well worth the wait. Or, do the FP+ entrance/line still lead through the themed portion of the queues?



Don't know the make up of your group - but we really like the Winnie the Pooh and haunted mansion ones...I thought Everest had a neat one too....and I think Space mountain has an interactive one now but I haven't been to it. 

I have also heard that the test track one is less boring than the Soarin one...

What were you planning to FP?  We can probably tell you if you are missing anything interesting..


----------



## SRUAlmn

So I was wondering what the experts think..... IF/WHEN they start allowing park hopping, and you hop between EPCOT and DHS in a day, do you think they'd only let you pick one tier I ride between the two parks, or one from each park? On that same note...if/when they start allowing you to get more FP after your three have been used, do you think they'll allow you to get one from a different tier I ride than the one you already used, or will you only be able to pick from tier II and III for the additional FPs?


----------



## db57me

cel_disney said:


> Don't know the make up of your group - but we really like the Winnie the Pooh and haunted mansion ones...I thought Everest had a neat one too....and I think Space mountain has an interactive one now but I haven't been to it.  I have also heard that the test track one is less boring than the Soarin one...  What were you planning to FP?  We can probably tell you if you are missing anything interesting..



It will be just me and my wife.
MK: HM, 7DMT, and maybe POTC or Splash Mtn
AK: KS, Dinosaur, ? maybe KR
HS: Star Tours. TSM, and?
Epcot: Soarin, Mission Space (green), Maelstrom?

I appreciate your input. If there's a top tier, E ticket attraction not listed, we are not planning on going on it. We are not doing the major thrill rides, like Space Mt, or Everest.


----------



## cel_disney

db57me said:


> It will be just me and my wife.
> MK: HM, 7DMT, and maybe POTC or Splash Mtn
> AK: KS, Dinosaur, ? maybe KR
> HS: Star Tours. TSM, and?
> Epcot: Soarin, Mission Space (green), Maelstrom?
> 
> I appreciate your input. If there's a top tier, E ticket attraction not listed, we are not planning on going on it. We are not doing the major thrill rides, like Space Mt, or Everest.



If you are thinking of going on Peter Pan, I would probably trade that for HM and go thru the HM queue - it's interactive and has some corny laughs built in...unless you want to do HM twice  of course and skip PP!  The PP queue is uneventful...

TSM will take you down memory lane and its not the worst place to spend an hour in line (comparatively), but I would definitely use the FP for that and not give it a second thought!  

Otherwise - doesn't look to me like you would miss much line decor with that lineup!


----------



## Mrs Green

db57me said:
			
		

> It will be just me and my wife.
> MK: HM, 7DMT, and maybe POTC or Splash Mtn
> AK: KS, Dinosaur, ? maybe KR
> HS: Star Tours. TSM, and?
> Epcot: Soarin, Mission Space (green), Maelstrom?
> .



I thought soarin and maelstrom were both tier 1.


----------



## db57me

Mrs Green said:


> I thought soarin and maelstrom were both tier 1.



Good point.


----------



## travelinggnomes

Is there any news yet on when they will allow the extra FP+s???  Not holding my breath, but it would be awesome if they had them in 2 weeks.


----------



## mesaboy2

travelinggnomes said:


> Is there any news yet on when they will allow the extra FP+s???  Not holding my breath, but it would be awesome if they had them in 2 weeks.



Not that I've seen or heard.  This is the kind of info I try to keep updated in the OP.


----------



## travelinggnomes

Thanks!  I will keep checking the original post then.


----------



## Riverhill

I am sorry if this has already been asked.

*Do all members of your party have to have the same fast pass selections?* We are traveling with my parents and my brother and his family. We want to link our reservations so that the resort knows we are traveling together but are worried about not having individual choice with our Fast Passes.


----------



## mesaboy2

Riverhill said:


> I am sorry if this has already been asked.  *Do all members of your party have to have the same fast pass selections?* We are traveling with my parents and my brother and his family. We want to link our reservations so that the resort knows we are traveling together but are worried about not having individual choice with our Fast Passes.



No.  You can edit them individually pretty much however you want, within the well-known restrictions.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mesaboy2 said:


> No.  You can edit them individually pretty much however you want, within the well-known restrictions.


  We will have the magic bands when we go in July. Both kids we big enough for Rock 'in' Roller Coaster, but one of my sons is not sure if he wants to go on it. He wasn't big enough two years ago on our last trip so just the big one went on with DH. I don't go on that one at all. So the question is...with magic bands, if we reserve a FP+ for all four of us, and then just DH and my older DS go on, could they use our two FP+ to go on again immediately, since it will still be within the fp return window?


----------



## AthenaBolina

bangzoom6877 said:


> We will have the magic bands when we go in July. Both kids we big enough for Rock 'in' Roller Coaster, but one of my sons is not sure if he wants to go on it. He wasn't big enough two years ago on our last trip so just the big one went on with DH. I don't go on that one at all. So the question is...with magic bands, if we reserve a FP+ for all four of us, and then just DH and my older DS go on, could they use our two FP+ to go on again immediately, since it will still be within the fp return window?



Yep, just give your hubby the other two magic bands


----------



## bluecastle

AthenaBolina said:


> Yep, just give your hubby the other two magic bands



Do you know from experience that this works? I was thinking of doing this for our 5th member of the group who does not have an actual ticket, just a voucher. I was going to just give him my MB to ride with the rest of the group if we couldn't add him to our plans on MDE when we got there in August. I am hoping it won't be a problem to add him, but wanted a back-up plan. I will not be riding any coasters or rides that could hurt my back.


----------



## mesaboy2

bluecastle said:


> Do you know from experience that this works? I was thinking of doing this for our 5th member of the group who does not have an actual ticket, just a voucher. I was going to just give him my MB to ride with the rest of the group if we couldn't add him to our plans on MDE when we got there in August. I am hoping it won't be a problem to add him, but wanted a back-up plan. I will not be riding any coasters or rides that could hurt my back.



There are many first-hand accounts of people giving others in their party MBs to use, with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## stacielee

bluecastle said:


> Do you know from experience that this works? I was thinking of doing this for our 5th member of the group who does not have an actual ticket, just a voucher. I was going to just give him my MB to ride with the rest of the group if we couldn't add him to our plans on MDE when we got there in August. I am hoping it won't be a problem to add him, but wanted a back-up plan. I will not be riding any coasters or rides that could hurt my back.



Absolutely!  Just did it on a trip at the end of March for a couple of kids who we knew didn't want to ride but we got the FP+ for them anyways, they weren't going to do anything else.


----------



## cancer_survivor_06

Thanks for this info. I haven't read a lot yet but it was a great place for me to start. We are going in July my party is a total of 8 with different abilities so I have a lot to learn in a short period of time.


----------



## bluecastle

mesaboy2 said:


> There are many first-hand accounts of people giving others in their party MBs to use, with no problems whatsoever.





stacielee said:


> Absolutely!  Just did it on a trip at the end of March for a couple of kids who we knew didn't want to ride but we got the FP+ for them anyways, they weren't going to do anything else.



Thanks guys! That is good to know.


----------



## Andtototoo

travelinggnomes said:


> Is there any news yet on when they will allow the extra FP+s???  Not holding my breath, but it would be awesome if they had them in 2 weeks.



Disney just called me in reply to my email about the FP+. The nice young lady told me that the changes will happen at the end of April.


----------



## AthenaBolina

Andtototoo said:


> Disney just called me in reply to my email about the FP+. The nice young lady told me that the changes will happen at the end of April.



But we still don't know what to do about FP+ that have later times, like parades and wishes. I know our last day we have late FP+ for MK! and a 9:30 for BTMRR


----------



## mesaboy2

Andtototoo said:


> Disney just called me in reply to my email about the FP+. The nice young lady told me that the changes will happen at the end of April.



Grain of salt.


----------



## mdsouth

mesaboy2 said:


> There are many first-hand accounts of people giving others in their party MBs to use, with no problems whatsoever.



I was able to do this back in Feb with no problem.  I gave my son my magic band to ride Space Mountain since he was with his marching band and did not have magic band


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

Hi, I am just now reluctantly starting to learn about Fast Pass Plus....I don't like change 

Please forgive if the answer to this is spelled out somewhere.  If I purchase a one night on-site stay with, say 5 day park tickets (staying offsite after the first night), would I be able to reserve FP+ for all five days at 60 days out?

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## ckelly14

IncredibleboysMom said:


> Hi, I am just now reluctantly starting to learn about Fast Pass Plus....I don't like change   Please forgive if the answer to this is spelled out somewhere.  If I purchase a one night on-site stay with, say 5 day park tickets (staying offsite after the first night), would I be able to reserve FP+ for all five days at 60 days out?  Thanks for your patience!



Yes, but you will need to make each day at 60 days out I.e. Only the day of check in and check out will open up 60 days prior to check in.  You'll have to wait a few days to book the rest.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

7 hours later.... I have read the thread. 


THANK YOU EVERYONE WITH A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO Measboy2.

This FP+ was/is making me, just as nervous, as when I had my first child.


----------



## Dan Murphy

To clarify for my old brain.....

I have 7 night room reservation, and 5 day tickets (will add the other 2 when we are there).  I can currently only do 5 days of FP+, correct?


----------



## Itinkso

Dan Murphy said:


> To clarify for my old brain.....
> 
> I have 7 night room reservation, and 5 day tickets (will add the other 2 when we are there).  I can currently only do 5 days of FP+, correct?



Correct, Dan. As soon as you add on the two days, then you can schedule Fp+ for the additional days.


----------



## mesaboy2

Itinkso said:


> Correct, Dan. As soon as you add on the two days, then you can schedule Fp+ for the additional days.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Itinkso said:


> Correct, Dan. As soon as you add on the two days, then you can schedule Fp+ for the additional days.





mesaboy2 said:


>


Thanks.  Most of my trips are solo with an AP.  Life is/was simple.     Now that my grandkids are a bit older and going with, life gets complicated, LOL.

Thanks again.


----------



## mesaboy2

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks.  Most of my trips are solo with an AP.  Life is/was simple.     Now that my grandkids are a bit older and going with, life gets complicated, LOL.  Thanks again.



I have little doubt grandkids make Disney better.


----------



## Dan Murphy

mesaboy2 said:


> I have little doubt grandkids make Disney better.


Immeasurably so, mesa, yes.


----------



## leebee

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks.  Most of my trips are solo with an AP.  Life is/was simple.     Now that my grandkids are a bit older and going with, life gets complicated, LOL.
> 
> Thanks again.



Yup. I'd take that kind of complication ANY day!


----------



## andrews_dad

73 pages and not sure if OP is updated.  Leaving in 2 days.  Have made my FP plus ressies for all mornings assuming we can get more after your first 3 are used.  Will that be true on 4/17 and beyond?


----------



## Itinkso

andrews_dad said:


> 73 pages and not sure if OP is updated.  Leaving in 2 days.  Have made my FP plus ressies for all mornings assuming we can get more after your first 3 are used.  Will that be true on 4/17 and beyond?



Unfortunately, no. You will be limited to 3 Fp+. Mesaboy keeps the first post updated at all times.


----------



## mesaboy2

andrews_dad said:


> 73 pages and not sure if OP is updated.  Leaving in 2 days.  Have made my FP plus ressies for all mornings assuming we can get more after your first 3 are used.  Will that be true on 4/17 and beyond?



Yep, constantly updated as conditions change.  You can check the last time it was updated by checking for the "last edited" field at the extreme bottom of the OP.  It mentions it was last edited about two weeks ago.

Unlikely the limit of 3 will change in the next two days.


----------



## andrews_dad

mesaboy2 said:


> Yep, constantly updated as conditions change.  You can check the last time it was updated by checking for the "last edited" field at the extreme bottom of the OP.  It mentions it was last edited about two weeks ago.
> 
> Unlikely the limit of 3 will change in the next two days.



Ugh.  Thanks for update.  I thought I read it was going up from the 3 limit.  So I need to change them all that I've made... I made them all for morning assuming I could get them all done and book more.  Problem is I need to guess when nap time will start and end for the youngest... hmm.  This is not an easy game for those with younger kids .... Never know when potty, meltdowns, and needed breaks are going to occur.  My older kids can tell them to suck it up, but not so much the baby.


----------



## SRUAlmn

So now that we've been a few months with no legacy and only FP+, and now that offsite guests have access, and now that we've been through a busy President's Weekend and are currently in BUSY Easter weeks, I'm wondering......


Are the Priority C rides seeing much longer standby lines than in the past?  I'm trying to plan out what we'll choose for our FP+, and I look at something like Spaceship Earth and think about how empty it is later in the day and how it's easy to walk on, so no need for a FP+, but then I wonder.  With as limited as EPCOT is as far as rides are concerned, and with the tiering in place, will that change what we "know" as "normal" for attractions and rides such as Spaceship Earth?  Can we no longer assume it will be a walk on later in the day because people will be using FP+ for it?


----------



## LisaTC

SRUAlmn said:


> So now that we've been a few months with no legacy and only FP+, and now that offsite guests have access, and now that we've been through a busy President's Weekend and are currently in BUSY Easter weeks, I'm wondering......
> 
> 
> Are the Priority C rides seeing much longer standby lines than in the past?  I'm trying to plan out what we'll choose for our FP+, and I look at something like Spaceship Earth and think about how empty it is later in the day and how it's easy to walk on, so no need for a FP+, but then I wonder.  With as limited as EPCOT is as far as rides are concerned, and with the tiering in place, will that change what we "know" as "normal" for attractions and rides such as Spaceship Earth?  Can we no longer assume it will be a walk on later in the day because people will be using FP+ for it?




Just checked WDW Waits and Spaceship Earth is 25min...Soarin 100.  MK waits don't look too bad for Easter week.  Splash 65 and that's the longest wait.  The rest are hovering around 15-25.  Hopefully, some of this will wane as time goes by.  Although TSM is 110+...still crazy.  I've been watching these since Feb and Jungle Cruise still running around 35 minutes...I don't recall much of a wait for that previously, but I could be wrong.  I know there's been a lot of issue with FP+, but SOME of it seems to be ameliorating.


----------



## SRUAlmn

LisaTC said:


> Just checked WDW Waits and Spaceship Earth is 25min...Soarin 100.  MK waits don't look too bad for Easter week.  Splash 65 and that's the longest wait.  The rest are hovering around 15-25.  Hopefully, some of this will wane as time goes by.  Although TSM is 110+...still crazy.  I've been watching these since Feb and Jungle Cruise still running around 35 minutes...I don't recall much of a wait for that previously, but I could be wrong.  I know there's been a lot of issue with FP+, but SOME of it seems to be ameliorating.



Thanks so much!  I think EPCOT was the park to avoid today and I believe they have PM EMH tonight, so maybe that would even cause the times to be elevated a little for today.  That's very promising since it's one of the busiest weeks of the year


----------



## wajones2

SRUAlmn said:


> So now that we've been a few months with no legacy and only FP+, and now that offsite guests have access, and now that we've been through a busy President's Weekend and are currently in BUSY Easter weeks, I'm wondering......
> 
> Are the Priority C rides seeing much longer standby lines than in the past?  I'm trying to plan out what we'll choose for our FP+, and I look at something like Spaceship Earth and think about how empty it is later in the day and how it's easy to walk on, so no need for a FP+, but then I wonder.  With as limited as EPCOT is as far as rides are concerned, and with the tiering in place, will that change what we "know" as "normal" for attractions and rides such as Spaceship Earth?  Can we no longer assume it will be a walk on later in the day because people will be using FP+ for it?



We let many fast passes expire this past October due to naps, melt downs, and just wanted to do something else. The best thing about the paper fast passes was I could give them away when we couldn't use them, now it feels like such a waste not to use one - for us bc limited to 3 and for someone else that could have used but didn't get one.


----------



## NuttyDisneyMom

Ok got some ?'s about all this FP+ stuff.....

If I'm reading correctly, each member in your party gets 3 FP+ a day for the same park?

Can you book your FP+ early if you have the Military Salute tickets?

Can you also still get the regular paper fast passes in addition to the 3 FP+?

Geez....and thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

NuttyDisneyMom said:


> Ok got some ?'s about all this FP+ stuff.....
> 
> 1.  If I'm reading correctly, each member in your party gets 3 FP+ a day for the same park?
> 
> 2.  Can you book your FP+ early if you have the Military Salute tickets?
> 
> 3.  Can you also still get the regular paper fast passes in addition to the 3 FP+?
> 
> Geez....and thanks in advance!



1.  Yes, at the moment.

2.  Not sure, sorry.

3.  The old paper FP system has been gone for months.


----------



## NuttyDisneyMom

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  Yes, at the moment.
> 
> 2.  Not sure, sorry.
> 
> 3.  The old paper FP system has been gone for months.



ok so there is only FP+ now and that's it???  Just want to make sure!  I don't see how I can link our Military tix to MDE  I just hope we don't spend an hour in a line each day to get our FP+'s since we park hop so much


----------



## AthenaBolina

NuttyDisneyMom said:


> ok so there is only FP+ now and that's it???  Just want to make sure!  I don't see how I can link our Military tix to MDE  I just hope we don't spend an hour in a line each day to get our FP+'s since we park hop so much



You can link them! Use the number on the voucher. Should be under the barcode


----------



## Itinkso

NuttyDisneyMom said:


> ok so there is only FP+ now and that's it???  Just want to make sure!  I don't see how I can link our Military tix to MDE  I just hope we don't spend an hour in a line each day to get our FP+'s since we park hop so much



Your military tickets will link to MDE - other families have reported this. Once they are linked, you can schedule Fp+ for your entire trip... 60 days in advance if you are staying at an onsite resort; 30 days in advance if you are at Shades of Green.


----------



## NuttyDisneyMom

Itinkso said:


> Your military tickets will link to MDE - other families have reported this. Once they are linked, you can schedule Fp+ for your entire trip... 60 days in advance if you are staying at an onsite resort; 30 days in advance if you are at Shades of Green.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## WickedNicole

I'm having trouble linking my military tickets. I'm on the phone with customer service but they don't seem to know how to do it either. Anyone able to walk me through it? The number under the barcode comes up invalid.


----------



## DeeCeeSW

WickedNicole said:


> I'm having trouble linking my military tickets. I'm on the phone with customer service but they don't seem to know how to do it either. Anyone able to walk me through it? The number under the barcode comes up invalid.



You need to scan the bar codes using the My Disney Experience app on your smartphone or iPad, tablet, etc. I was having the same issue with my codes coming up as invalid.


----------



## brettb

IncredibleboysMom said:


> Hi, I am just now reluctantly starting to learn about Fast Pass Plus....I don't like change
> 
> Please forgive if the answer to this is spelled out somewhere.  If I purchase a one night on-site stay with, say 5 day park tickets (staying offsite after the first night), would I be able to reserve FP+ for all five days at 60 days out?
> 
> Thanks for your patience!





ckelly14 said:


> Yes, but you will need to make each day at 60 days out I.e. Only the day of check in and check out will open up 60 days prior to check in.  You'll have to wait a few days to book the rest.



Am I the only one that is incredibly frustrated by this?

I'll have an AP for our upcoming trip. DW and DD will be upgrading 1-day tickets once we arrive.

I do not appreciate the 2nd class status of resort guests who do not purchase admission in advance.


----------



## mesaboy2

brettb said:


> *Am I the only one that is incredibly frustrated by this?*
> 
> I'll have an AP for our upcoming trip. DW and DD will be upgrading 1-day tickets once we arrive.
> 
> I do not appreciate the 2nd class status of resort guests who do not purchase admission in advance.



No.  I'm right there with ya.


----------



## Disbug

brettb said:


> Am I the only one that is incredibly frustrated by this?
> 
> I'll have an AP for our upcoming trip. DW and DD will be upgrading 1-day tickets once we arrive.
> 
> I do not appreciate the 2nd class status of resort guests who do not purchase admission in advance.





mesaboy2 said:


> No.  I'm right there with ya.



I, too thought that until I had a conversation with a CM who was helping me over the phone. The reason FP+ were associated with the ticket and not the resort reservation, is because even with a Legacy FP *the guest had to be INSIDE the park in order to obtain one.*

There are so many people who make and cancel resort reservations (without penalty) that it made no sense to allow people to book advance FP+ without the surety of a ticket. There is also a potential that people could book onsite for advance FP+ and then later switch to an offsite resort. Also, if the FP+ are linked to the resort reservation number, what if you switched between Disney resorts and received a new reservation number? Could you possibly lose all of your advanced FP+?

I think this was done for two reasons:

1) to incentivize guests to buy tickets early (revenue generator)
2) to protect people who have tickets from not being able to book early because of FP+ speculators (similar to the ADR speculators) because it is much harder (if not impossible) to get a refund for ticket media than a resort reservation.

Anyone else think this has merit?


----------



## mesaboy2

I appreciate the explanation and it makes sense, but it does penalize those who are honestly making last minute ticket purchases or upgrades.


----------



## Disbug

mesaboy2 said:


> I appreciate the explanation and it makes sense, but it does penalize those who are honestly making last minute ticket purchases or upgrades.



I agree mesaboy... But until they figure out alternatives, I think it comes down to the smallest number of people who will be impacted. (The lesser of two evils and all that jazz!)


----------



## brettb

Disbug said:


> I, too thought that until I had a conversation with a CM who was helping me over the phone. The reason FP+ were associated with the ticket and not the resort reservation, is because even with a Legacy FP *the guest had to be INSIDE the park in order to obtain one.*



But this isn't legacy FP.  A resort guest, a resort guest who purchased tickets in advance, and day guests were all on equal footing.



Disbug said:


> There are so many people who make and cancel resort reservations (without penalty) that it made no sense to allow people to book advance FP+ without the surety of a ticket.



Although there's no penalty for making and cancelling a reservation, there IS a deposit equal to one night's stay.



Disbug said:


> There is also a potential that people could book onsite for advance FP+ and then later switch to an offsite resort.



So what happens if someone buys and links their Under Cover Tourist tickets, makes an on-site reservation, makes their FP+ reservations 60 days in advance,  and then cancels their Disney resort reservation 5 days before they arrive, and stays at the Waldorf?  Is this to be prevented? This rule set seems to do the opposite.



Disbug said:


> Also, if the FP+ are linked to the resort reservation number, what if you switched between Disney resorts and received a new reservation number? Could you possibly lose all of your advanced FP+?



That's an implementation issue.  A resort guest should not lose their FP+ reservations due to any sort of change.  (I'm not saying they won't, I'm saying they shouldn't.)



Disbug said:


> I think this was done for two reasons:
> 
> 1) to incentivize guests to buy tickets early (revenue generator)



From https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/fastpass-plus/:
"Buy your tickets before you arrive and you can choose your FastPass+ experiences up to 30 days in advance of each day of your theme park visit. When you book a stay at a Disney Resort hotel, you can make your FastPass+ selections up to 60 days prior to check-in for the entire length of your stay. Disney Resort hotel Guests also receive a MagicBand included with their stay to make their vacation more fun and convenient than ever before."

They'd better make darn sure that they're clear and up-front about what they advertise:  That 60-day advance FP+ reservations are a privilege for Resort guests who have purchased admission more than 60 days in advance.  Something like "Resort guests who purchase tickets in advance receive the additional benefit of 60-day advance FP+ reservations."

Current wisdom says the 2nd sentence is only true if one purchases one's ticket in advance (some may argue that this follows because of the preceding sentence - I disagree) AND those tickets cover one's entire length of stay.



Disbug said:


> 2) to protect people who have tickets from not being able to book early because of FP+ speculators (similar to the ADR speculators) because it is much harder (if not impossible) to get a refund for ticket media than a resort reservation.
> 
> Anyone else think this has merit?



Is the problem of FP+ speculators so significant that 1) it needs to be addressed at all and 2) can only be addressed by diminishing my experience as a resort guest?

The FP+ redemption rate is probably much, much higher than the legacy FP redemption rate but even so, "speculative FP+ reservations" are only speculative if they don't get redeemed.  Can't this be accommodated with overbooking?  Hotels and airlines do it and for them the consequences to customers are far more serious if they get it wrong.

You want to stop the abuse of using temporary, refundable resort reservations being used to game the advanced FP+ system?

Make the refund of my 1-night deposit contingent on me actively cancelling all my FP+ reservations (or the agent offering to wipe them all out with a two clicks).  Done.


----------



## Disbug

Many good points *brettb*! I was relaying a conversation with a CM on the phone who was attempting to help me with my FP+ problems. Appreciate the input on what others think is going on with this situation that many of us are having to endure.

This is what I am going through:

I have two back-to back stays booked at VGF. One is a one bedroom; then switching over to a 2-bedroom. I had my older DD's and myself listed as being in both villas and my DH and younger DD coming at the end of the week to join us when we transfer to the 2 Bedroom villa. I was not allowed to make FP+ reservations for any day the first week for my older DD's because they only had 3 day Florida resident passes. There was no option for us to use one day in the one bedroom, and two days in the 2 bedroom. The CM tried but could not make it work! I had to take my DD's off the reservation for the 1 bedroom villa or I would not be able to make any FP+ reservations for the 2 bdrm villa! They told me to work it out with the Front Desk when I arrive.

Talk about screwed up! I will try again today to see if it can be straightened out... but I think most of the problems we are experiencing have to do with the lack of capability in the Disney IT department. Many of these problems were not even thought of beforehand.


----------



## puppytrainer

The mailer I got from Disney says I can start booking my FP+ tomorrow, but when I log into MDE it says today is 62 days.  I would think it would say 61?  So is tomorrow really my day to book or do you think the countdown on MDE is off?


----------



## siouxi31

Disbug said:


> :
> I have two back-to back stays booked at VGF. One is a one bedroom; then switching over to a 2-bedroom. I had my older DD's and myself listed as being in both villas and my DH and younger DD coming at the end of the week to join us when we transfer to the 2 Bedroom villa. I was not allowed to make FP+ reservations for any day the first week for my older DD's because they only had 3 day Florida resident passes. There was no option for us to use one day in the one bedroom, and two days in the 2 bedroom. The CM tried but could not make it work! I had to take my DD's off the reservation for the 1 bedroom villa or I would not be able to make any FP+ reservations for the 2 bdrm villa! They told me to work it out with the Front Desk when I arrive.
> 
> Talk about screwed up! I will try again today to see if it can be straightened out... but I think most of the problems we are experiencing have to do with the lack of capability in the Disney IT department. Many of these problems were not even thought of beforehand.



I'm experiencing similar frustration.
I have an AP and made a reservation for my daughter and I at Coronado Springs from Thursday through Sunday.  My daughter's ticket is currently on order through Chase (employee discount). On Sunday, her father arrives and we're then going to stay at Marriott Grande Vista.  He has a ticket on order from Chase as well.  Needless to say, I can pre-set my FP for Fri-Wed (according to MDE site), but I can't do it for my daughter since we don't have her ticket yet. I guess there is just no point to me having a FP reservation if I can't get hers until her ticket arrives and I tie it to the reservation.   As for the Marriott stay, we haven't reached the 30 day mark yet so I'm not sure what will be involved with that.

My biggest frustrations are:
1) The added stress the uncertainty of what will happen when we arrive.  I feel like there will be at least 1 hour on each of the first few days to fix issues.  A bit glass half empty but I can't shake this sense.  
2) I don't like the amount of time that needs to be invested pre-visit on figuring this out.
3) Assumption that the time invested in pre-planning is OK with people.


----------



## db57me

We received a brochure from Disney telling (reminding) us that we can begin using the FP+ system on MDE on April 22. This is 60 days out from our first day of park tickets, not our arrival date. We fly in to Orlando the evening on June 21 and are booked into our Disney resort for that night. We did not purchase tickets for that day. So, although our 60 days from arrival is April 21, the 22nd is true 60-day mark for FP+. I had this figured out before receiving the brochure, but I wonder if others are making that mistake.


----------



## bangzoom6877

I was figuring out our plans for MK on the same day we are going to the nighttime parade and fireworks, and it looks like I will only need a FP+ for Space Mountain that day (BTMRR and Splash are on a different day). I could only book a FP+ for either the parade OR the fireworks, not both correct?  Which one is it better to book a FP+ for?


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> I was figuring out our plans for MK on the same day we are going to the nighttime parade and fireworks, and it looks like I will only need a FP+ for Space Mountain that day (BTMRR and Splash are on a different day). I could only book a FP+ for either the parade OR the fireworks, not both correct?  Which one is it better to book a FP+ for?



MK allows you to pick any three FP, without the tiering restrictions in place at Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  As for relative worth, that's all covered in Post #1.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mesaboy2 said:


> MK allows you to pick any three FP, without the tiering restrictions in place at Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  As for relative worth, that's all covered in Post #1.



But don't I have to choose only one or the other, since they're not an hour apart?  I thought FP+ selections had to be at least an hour apart from each other because you can't have two within the same window of return time. Or does it work differently for the parade and fireworks since they have a definite start time so no window?


----------



## Disbug

siouxi31 said:


> I'm experiencing similar frustration.
> I have an AP and made a reservation for my daughter and I at Coronado Springs from Thursday through Sunday.  My daughter's ticket is currently on order through Chase (employee discount). On Sunday, her father arrives and we're then going to stay at Marriott Grande Vista.  He has a ticket on order from Chase as well.  Needless to say, I can pre-set my FP for Fri-Wed (according to MDE site), but I can't do it for my daughter since we don't have her ticket yet. I guess there is just no point to me having a FP reservation if I can't get hers until her ticket arrives and I tie it to the reservation.   As for the Marriott stay, we haven't reached the 30 day mark yet so I'm not sure what will be involved with that.
> 
> My biggest frustrations are:
> 1) The added stress the uncertainty of what will happen when we arrive.  I feel like there will be at least 1 hour on each of the first few days to fix issues.  A bit glass half empty but I can't shake this sense.
> 2) I don't like the amount of time that needs to be invested pre-visit on figuring this out.
> 3) Assumption that the time invested in pre-planning is OK with people.



You are right, siouxi31 about the amount of time it is taking. Both before your vacation and when you are there. I had to get in one of the FP+ lines to change my times. Unfortunately I got in the wrong line!  (I saw a sign that said _*FP+ kiosts*_ but it was the exit.) CM's were all over the place and they did not say a word to me until I thought I was the next guest and moved up. Then they told me that I was in the wrong place  and directed me to the entrance line which was crazy long!  It took me 30 to 40 minutes to go through that. So needless to say I am all about getting these FP+ done before we go and making sure we avoid the need for any changes (if possible).  Good luck with your planning and hope you are able to make it work! Remember! We are the pioneers! When they figure this out this will all be just a bad memory!


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> But don't I have to choose only one or the other, since they're not an hour apart?  I thought FP+ selections had to be at least an hour apart from each other because you can't have two within the same window of return time. Or does it work differently for the parade and fireworks since they have a definite start time so no window?



Different for scheduled events such as these.  Many have scheduled both.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mesaboy2 said:


> Different for scheduled events such as these.  Many have scheduled both.



Oh thanks, good to know!  Perhaps we will actually book both. I'll have to look more into the viewing area. Does it really save that much time?


----------



## Disbug

Disbug said:


> This is what I am going through:
> 
> I have two back-to back stays booked at VGF. One is a one bedroom; then switching over to a 2-bedroom. I had my older DD's and myself listed as being in both villas and my DH and younger DD coming at the end of the week to join us when we transfer to the 2 Bedroom villa. I was not allowed to make FP+ reservations for any day the first week for my older DD's because they only had 3 day Florida resident passes. There was no option for us to use one day in the one bedroom, and two days in the 2 bedroom. The CM tried but could not make it work! I had to take my DD's off the reservation for the 1 bedroom villa or I would not be able to make any FP+ reservations for the 2 bdrm villa! They told me to work it out with the Front Desk when I arrive.
> 
> Talk about screwed up! I will try again today to see if it can be straightened out... but I think most of the problems we are experiencing have to do with the lack of capability in the Disney IT department. Many of these problems were not even thought of beforehand.



*UPDATE! It is FIXED!* I found a CM in the IT department who used a "back door approach" and it worked!   So don't let them tell you it can't be done. Call back and find someone who knows HOW it can be done.


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Oh thanks, good to know!  Perhaps we will actually book both. I'll have to look more into the viewing area. Does it really save that much time?



I think the MSEP FP is an okay choice, more because of the location than anything else.  I think Wishes is a poor choice, because the location isn't that great and it doesn't save time.  These are my opinions only, reasonable people can disagree.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mesaboy2 said:


> I think the MSEP FP is an okay choice, more because of the location than anything else.  I think Wishes is a poor choice, because the location isn't that great and it doesn't save time.  These are my opinions only, reasonable people can disagree.


  Are they the same viewing location?  If not, could we just stay put in the MSEP viewing area and wait for Wishes to start?  Is that allowed or will we be told to exit the area?


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Are they the same viewing location?  If not, could we just stay put in the MSEP viewing area and wait for Wishes to start?  Is that allowed or will we be told toe sit the area?



They are not the same location--please see the first post.  You can stay after the parade, but that spot is not great for the fireworks because it is too close to the castle and some fireworks are obscured.


----------



## brettb

siouxi31 said:


> <snip> Needless to say, I can pre-set my FP for Fri-Wed (according to MDE site), but I can't do it for my daughter since we don't have her ticket yet. I guess there is just no point to me having a FP reservation if I can't get hers until her ticket arrives and I tie it to the reservation. <snip>



Somebody chime in to validate or refute this:

From what I gathered, there is a way to copy FP+ reservations from one guest to another.  So if you (or me, I'm in a very similar situation) make all our FP+ reservations in advance, once we are able to make them for our family members, we can "copy" them.  I'm not sure how availability plays into this. I think I recall somebody mentioning that they did this and some times changed a bit.


----------



## tinkerbell615

Can someone please tell me how you can copy your FP+ to others that are linked in your party? I am not able to make my reservations for a few more days, but I am trying to educate myself on how all of this works. Is there a copy button? My head has been spinning trying to figure out how all of this works. I am so glad I have all of you knowledgeable people and especially this amazing thread to help me!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

tinkerbell615 said:


> Can someone please tell me how you can copy your FP+ to others that are linked in your party? I am not able to make my reservations for a few more days, but I am trying to educate myself on how all of this works. Is there a copy button? My head has been spinning trying to figure out how all of this works. I am so glad I have all of you knowledgeable people and especially this amazing thread to help me!!



I know!! I wish there was a way to practice before  your booking day arrives!!


----------



## sasmom

SRUAlmn said:


> I know!! I wish there was a way to practice before  your booking day arrives!!


You CAN practice. If you have tickets linked to MDE you can make FP+ reservations 30 days out, even for days that are not really part of your trip.  I am staying on site and my 60-day FP+ window for our actual trip doesn't open until Sunday, but I've been able to make selections for any date within the next 30 days (I'm sure this is limited to the number of days on my ticket, but I've only tried to do a day or two for practice).  You can do this for practice, and then go cancel your selections so as not to take slots from people who will really be there those days.

To copy selections, go back to the main FP+ menu, select view or modify existing selections, then select copy from one party member to another.


----------



## Jane1967

Mesaboy....need your opinion please.  I have had all my FP's done for a few weeks.  Starting to get worried about a HS choice.  I did a FP for Tower of Terror and am now wondering if I should switch it to Toy Story instead.  ???  We love both....I am at a loss.


----------



## Itinkso

Jane1967 said:


> Mesaboy....need your opinion please.  I have had all my FP's done for a few weeks.  Starting to get worried about a HS choice.  I did a FP for Tower of Terror and am now wondering if I should switch it to Toy Story instead.  ???  We love both....I am at a loss.



Not sure if Mesa is on right now... ToT is Tier 2 and TSMM is Tier 1. You won't be able to switch them as they make you remain in the same tier for switching/changing.


----------



## Jane1967

Itinkso said:


> Not sure if Mesa is on right now... ToT is Tier 2 and TSMM is Tier 1. You won't be able to switch them as they make you remain in the same tier for switching/changing.



Oh, ok...for some reason I thought they were in the same Tier.  Wonder if I can change it by calling?  Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

Jane1967 said:


> Oh, ok...for some reason I thought they were in the same Tier.  Wonder if I can change it by calling?  Thanks!



No, even calling won't help as they won't override the tiered system for you. What is your Tier 1 choice? RnRC?

If you go in at rope drop, you can ride Toy Story with a short standby wait.


----------



## Jane1967

Itinkso said:


> No, even calling won't help as they won't override the tiered system for you. What is your a Tier 1 choice! RnRC?
> 
> If you go in at rope drop, you can ride Toy Story with a short standby wait.



Yes, I just looked and I did RnRC.  I guess that was what I REALLY meant.  So what do you think?


----------



## Itinkso

Jane1967 said:


> Yes, I just looked and I did RnRC.  I guess that was what I REALLY meant.  So what do you think?



I would switch to TSMM and do standby early in the day for RnRC, or, even single rider for RnRC.


----------



## tinkerbell615

sasmom said:


> You CAN practice. If you have tickets linked to MDE you can make FP+ reservations 30 days out, even for days that are not really part of your trip.  I am staying on site and my 60-day FP+ window for our actual trip doesn't open until Sunday, but I've been able to make selections for any date within the next 30 days (I'm sure this is limited to the number of days on my ticket, but I've only tried to do a day or two for practice).  You can do this for practice, and then go cancel your selections so as not to take slots from people who will really be there those days.
> 
> To copy selections, go back to the main FP+ menu, select view or modify existing selections, then select copy from one party member to another.



Thank you so much for this information on the copy !!


----------



## SRUAlmn

sasmom said:


> You CAN practice. If you have tickets linked to MDE you can make FP+ reservations 30 days out, even for days that are not really part of your trip.  I am staying on site and my 60-day FP+ window for our actual trip doesn't open until Sunday, but I've been able to make selections for any date within the next 30 days (I'm sure this is limited to the number of days on my ticket, but I've only tried to do a day or two for practice).  You can do this for practice, and then go cancel your selections so as not to take slots from people who will really be there those days.
> 
> To copy selections, go back to the main FP+ menu, select view or modify existing selections, then select copy from one party member to another.



Thanks!! That sounds like a fun way to spend this pouring Friday night  off to give it a try!


----------



## mesaboy2

Itinkso said:


> I would switch to TSMM and do standby early in the day for RnRC, or, even single rider for RnRC.



I agree with my friend *Itinkso* here.  Sorry, can't live Disney all the time--just got back from Muppets Most Wanted.  Oh, wait....


----------



## Itinkso

mesaboy2 said:


> I agree with my friend Itinkso here.  Sorry, can't live Disney all the time--just got back from Muppets Most Wanted.  Oh, wait....



 Hope it was fun even though Gloria D-P wasn't in it!


----------



## mesaboy2

Itinkso said:


> Hope it was fun even though Gloria D-P wasn't in it!



She's ABC/Disney too.  

MMW was cute, I liked it more than I thought I would.  DW is the real Muppets fan.


----------



## jaz0308

sasmom said:


> You CAN practice. If you have tickets linked to MDE you can make FP+ reservations 30 days out, even for days that are not really part of your trip.  I am staying on site and my 60-day FP+ window for our actual trip doesn't open until Sunday, but I've been able to make selections for any date within the next 30 days (I'm sure this is limited to the number of days on my ticket, but I've only tried to do a day or two for practice).  You can do this for practice, and then go cancel your selections so as not to take slots from people who will really be there those days.
> 
> To copy selections, go back to the main FP+ menu, select view or modify existing selections, then select copy from one party member to another.



Just want to send a quick thanks for this info!  Don't know why it never occurred to me that I can practice beforehand by choosing a different (closer) date!  it has been bothering me that I have to get on at my 60 day mark at midnight in order to get that elusive A/E FP and don't even know what I will be looking at!  Well, I just played around with it and now I know what to look for and how to copy to my family!  i appreciate the heads up!


----------



## wajones2

Apparently the window is on Eastern time, because at 11:05 our time it was already open. Then only princess meet I can see in the app is Ariel, have to use web site to see cnderella and rapunzel and the A/E.


----------



## GigiDisneyfreak

sasmom said:
			
		

> You CAN practice. If you have tickets linked to MDE you can make FP+ reservations 30 days out, even for days that are not really part of your trip.  I am staying on site and my 60-day FP+ window for our actual trip doesn't open until Sunday, but I've been able to make selections for any date within the next 30 days (I'm sure this is limited to the number of days on my ticket, but I've only tried to do a day or two for practice).  You can do this for practice, and then go cancel your selections so as not to take slots from people who will really be there those days.
> 
> To copy selections, go back to the main FP+ menu, select view or modify existing selections, then select copy from one party member to another.



Can you do this if you are staying on site with a package.  I was on the other day because I've seen other people say they practice but it kept telling me it was too soon to book fast pass


----------



## bangzoom6877

I keep going back and forth regarding the time to boom our FP+. Our 60-day mark pops up mid-week, and if I can avoid staying up past midnight that would be great. I read in the first post that it doesn't seem to make a difference making FP+ selections at midnight vs getting up early the following morning to do it. However I notice more and more posts where people talk about making FP+ selections at midnight. Granted, many of those are for Else and Anna, which we're not doing. We will be doing some popular attractions though, like Soarin', Toy Story Mania, Space Mountain, Thunder Mountain, etc.  possibly the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, although it looks like we will most likely do that ride at rope drop. 

What do you think?  Midnight, or risk it and just do it at 5am?


----------



## Mrs Green

I'm not the expert, but I've dome my share of lurking.  If you aren't doing a&e then sleep til morning friend!


----------



## bangzoom6877

Mrs Green said:


> I'm not the expert, but I've dome my share of lurking.  If you aren't doing a&e then sleep til morning friend!



Thank you!  This makes me very happy!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mrs Green said:


> I'm not the expert, but I've dome my share of lurking.  If you aren't doing a&e then sleep til morning friend!



That might also depend on whether they want one for 7DMT. I suspect it will be the same sort of thing, but we won't know for sure until we start hearing first hand experiences.


----------



## Mrs Green

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> That might also depend on whether they want one for 7DMT. I suspect it will be the same sort of thing, but we won't know for sure until we start hearing first hand experiences.



Exactly.  Since they didn't specify when they need to book, I was just basing my answer on current conditions.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mom2rtk said:


> That might also depend on whether they want one for 7DMT. I suspect it will be the same sort of thing, but we won't know for sure until we start hearing first hand experiences.



I was worried about that one. But as of now, on both MK days we're going on 7DMT first thing at rope drop, so not gonna reserve a FP+ for it.   I hope this isn't too much of a risk though.


----------



## Mrs Green

bangzoom6877 said:
			
		

> I was worried about that one. But as of now, on both MK days we're going on 7DMT first thing at rope drop, so not gonna reserve a FP+ for it.   I hope this isn't too much of a risk though.



I like that plan.  I'm not going until August but that's how I've got it penciled in for myself.  I mean when you only have 3 fp+, somethings gotta be rd.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Mrs Green said:


> I like that plan.  I'm not going until August but that's how I've got it penciled in for myself.  I mean when you only have 3 fp+, somethings gotta be rd.



We are rope drop people anyway so I figured that with 7DMT being new, it's best to just go on that ride first. Seems like the logical strategy to me, and we can FP Peter Pan instead for later in the morning.


----------



## mom2rtk

bangzoom6877 said:


> I was worried about that one. But as of now, on both MK days we're going on 7DMT first thing at rope drop, so not gonna reserve a FP+ for it.   I hope this isn't too much of a risk though.



I would think it could have both ups and downs. The up side would be that you could avoid being part of the race to the ride that is sure to put the TSMM running of the bulls to shame. If 90% of the people at rope drop are racing for 7DMT, you could probably do 3 other rides before any of them get done and over to the other areas of the park.

The down side would be that if you get a FP for 7DMT later in the day and the ride goes down (as is often the case with new attractions) you could regret it.

That said, I'd probably still try for the FP for 7DMT. It would be too tempting to try and avoid that crush of humanity and have short lines everywhere else for a while in the AM.


----------



## Mrs Green

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I would think it could have both ups and downs. The up side would be that you could avoid being part of the race to the ride that is sure to put the TSMM running of the bulls to shame. If 90% of the people at rope drop are racing for 7DMT, you could probably do 3 other rides before any of them get done and over to the other areas of the park.
> 
> The down side would be that if you get a FP for 7DMT later in the day and the ride goes down (as is often the case with new attractions) you could regret it.
> 
> That said, I'd probably still try for the FP for 7DMT. It would be too tempting to try and avoid that crush of humanity and have short lines everywhere else for a while in the AM.



Good points.  My touring plan continues to evolve as people report back their experiences so I will reevaluate after the ride opens.


----------



## db57me

My 60-day mark is next Tuesday and I've made a plan. This plan includes the very real possibility plans will need to be altered as more information about 7DMT information comes in after opening, and FP+ changes go into place.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mom2rtk said:


> I would think it could have both ups and downs. The up side would be that you could avoid being part of the race to the ride that is sure to put the TSMM running of the bulls to shame. If 90% of the people at rope drop are racing for 7DMT, you could probably do 3 other rides before any of them get done and over to the other areas of the park.  The down side would be that if you get a FP for 7DMT later in the day and the ride goes down (as is often the case with new attractions) you could regret it.  That said, I'd probably still try for the FP for 7DMT. It would be too tempting to try and avoid that crush of humanity and have short lines everywhere else for a while in the AM.



Hmm, this is a very good point. Maybe what we will do is try for a FP+ at 5am but if we don't get it, go immediately at rope drop. I'm imagining that mad dash to TSMM back in 2008 when I went there to get our FPs. It was insane but I survived lol.


----------



## Mrs Green

Bangzoom when is your 60 day window opening?


----------



## db57me

My wife and I will not, cannot, madly run to an attraction at rope drop. My plan is to book a FP+ for 7DMT for the first hour of opening. Then be at MK for rope drop. If I get to the attraction and there's no line, ride 1, then use FP for second ride. If there's a line, then use the FP and ride once. Either way, we get to go the attraction. I'm planning on using this same strategy for KS at AK.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Mrs Green said:


> Bangzoom when is your 60 day window opening?



It opens May 21st, which is a Wednesday. We check in at BWV July 20th for 10 nights!



db57me said:


> My wife and I will not, cannot, madly run to an attraction at rope drop. My plan is to book a FP+ for 7DMT for the first hour of opening. Then be at MK for rope drop. If I get to the attraction and there's no line, ride 1, then use FP for second ride. If there's a line, then use the FP and ride once. Either way, we get to go the attraction. I'm planning on using this same strategy for KS at AK.



I wonder if it will be easier to get a FP+ during the first hour than later in the day. Our plan is to do fantasyland first, since the kids enjoy so many rides there and we haven't been to WDW since the new fantasyland opened.  Maybe I should try for a FP+ a half hour after park opening and ride Peter Pan first.


----------



## jshoemak

So if we have a toddler (2) who cannot ride splash or thunder mountains do both adults need to get a fastpass for both or one for each adult? We will have 5 people total, me, DH, DS(6), DS(9), and DD(2). We will need to use rider swap for these.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

This may be an obvious question but why do you need to copy fastpass selections to your friends and family. When I "practiced " booking my fp I was able to select everyone. Just wondering what I am missing.  I book my fp tomorrow and I like to be prepared


----------



## SRUAlmn

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> This may be an obvious question but why do you need to copy fastpass selections to your friends and family. When I "practiced " booking my fp I was able to select everyone. Just wondering what I am missing.  I book my fp tomorrow and I like to be prepared



I was wondering the same thing! Hopefully someone can answer you before you go to book


----------



## Disbug

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> This may be an obvious question but why do you need to copy fastpass selections to your friends and family. When I "practiced " booking my fp I was able to select everyone. Just wondering what I am missing.  I book my fp tomorrow and I like to be prepared



 The "copy" strategy is for people who have already booked FP+ for themselves (because they have a ticket) but other members of their party do not. When the rest of their party has tickets linked to your MDE account you can then go in and copy and paste what you have picked for yourself. Otherwise, you are right. You can book everyone together at the same time (as long as they have a ticket linked to your MDE beforehand). Did I explain that well?


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Disbug said:


> The "copy" strategy is for people who have already booked FP+ for themselves (because they have a ticket) but other members of their party do not. When the rest of their party has tickets linked to your MDE account you can then go in and copy and paste what you have picked for yourself. Did I explain that well?



Oh that's good to know. We are touring with a larger group for a few of our days and they don't have tickets yet.  So that will be nice.  Thanks


----------



## Itinkso

jshoemak said:


> So if we have a toddler (2) who cannot ride splash or thunder mountains do both adults need to get a fastpass for both or one for each adult? We will have 5 people total, me, DH, DS(6), DS(9), and DD(2). We will need to use rider swap for these.



Just the one Fp+ for the first adult to ride. 2nd adult uses rider swap.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Itinkso said:


> Just the one Fp+ for the first adult to ride. 2nd adult uses rider swap.



Really?  I thought both would need FPs.
We have a baby and bigger children so will be using rider swap a lot.  Doesn't seem fair that effectively we would be getting twice as many fastpasses as people not using rider swap - or am I reading you wrong?


----------



## Zeebs

no currently you don't both need to have fast passes,

so your partner and 2 kids can ride (they would all need fastpasses) and then you and 2 kids can ride (no need for a fastpass), with a rider swap.

So while they are riding the first time you and remaining small child/ren you can use a fastpass and ride something.

Hence all the comments previously on hiring out children to those who don't have someone too small.

That said I would rather we could all just ride once as a family but 3 cm's is standing in our way of this 

Kirsten


----------



## Sundancer UK

Wow, I wonder if that will be changed, it just doesn't seem right! lol

It won't affect us anyway as our big kids will want to go on all the rides too.  I can see it working well for a couple with a baby though   But yes, it's a price to pay for not being able to go on together.


----------



## Itinkso

Sundancer UK said:


> Wow, I wonder if that will be changed, it just doesn't seem right! lol  It won't affect us anyway as our big kids will want to go on all the rides too.  I can see it working well for a couple with a baby though   But yes, it's a price to pay for not being able to go on together.



Your older kids also get double the rides, too.

It's been this way for years... 20+ years ago in DL, DH and older DD would ride Splash while younger DD and I waited at the unloading area. DH would unload, and I would get on. Older DD never even had to move! Twice the fun for her!!


----------



## cel_disney

Itinkso said:


> Your older kids also get double the rides, too.
> 
> It's been this way for years... 20+ years ago in DL, DH and older DD would ride Splash while younger DD and I waited at the unloading area. DH would unload, and I would get on. Older DD never even had to move! Twice the fun for her!!



Yes, but in the past, you would only get the child swap if you went thru standby I thought??  We have not had much luck getting a child swap in the days of FP- when going in the FP line if we didnt both have FPs....


----------



## Itinkso

cel_disney said:


> Yes, but in the past, you would only get the child swap if you went thru standby I thought??  We have not had much luck getting a child swap in the days of FP- when going in the FP line if we didnt both have FPs....



It's now through the Fp+ queue. The whole family goes to the Fp+ tapstile so the CM can give out the Rider Swap tickets. Adult and kids who aren't riding wait somewhere other than the Fp+ return area.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Huh, I guess we got unlucky then.  Am sure in 2011 we were told all FP had to be presented for rider swap.  Even so I thought it would be different now that they are all pre-booked!

So seriously, does this mean we could do Test Track and Soarin in one day???


----------



## Zeebs

Sundancer UK said:


> Huh, I guess we got unlucky then.  Am sure in 2011 we were told all FP had to be presented for rider swap.  Even so I thought it would be different now that they are all pre-booked!
> 
> So seriously, does this mean we could do Test Track and Soarin in one day???



Possibly,

We can't because as a family of 5 with 1 too short we would have a riot on our hands if I got:

3 fastpasses for Soaring and a rider swap

then 2 fastpasses for Test Track and a rider swap

One of the boys would have to miss out on one of the rides on test track but if you have an equal amount it could be done that way or one that doesn't want to ride I guess.

Also the my 4 year old is going to need something to do while they are riding rides so she is keeping her fastpass and her and I will ride on Nemo or something.

Kirsten


----------



## Sundancer UK

Ah, see I have 5 children.  1 of them is small and 1 very small.

There are two adults, so obviously we can rider swap - I was thinking if one adult FP soarin he could ride with two children, then I with the other two on rider swap.
If I FP test track then I could ride with two children and my husband rider swap it with the other two.

To be honest it's all a little confusing and I have my FP+ selections made so I doubt I'm going to fiddle with it anyway!


----------



## Zeebs

Sundancer UK said:


> Ah, see I have 5 children.  1 of them is small and 1 very small.  There are two adults, so obviously we can rider swap - I was thinking if one adult FP soarin he could ride with two children, then I with the other two on rider swap. If I FP test track then I could ride with two children and my husband rider swap it with the other two.  To be honest it's all a little confusing and I have my FP+ selections made so I doubt I'm going to fiddle with it anyway!



Yes that would be a good way to ride both rides in the fastest way possible x


----------



## Sundancer UK

Zeebs said:


> Yes that would be a good way to ride both rides in the fastest way possible x



Interesting...

Thank you!


----------



## msdroz

Sundancer UK said:


> Ah, see I have 5 children.  1 of them is small and 1 very small.
> 
> There are two adults, so obviously we can rider swap - I was thinking if one adult FP soarin he could ride with two children, then I with the other two on rider swap.
> If I FP test track then I could ride with two children and my husband rider swap it with the other two.
> 
> To be honest it's all a little confusing and I have my FP+ selections made so I doubt I'm going to fiddle with it anyway!



Could you please tell me how to set up a rider swap?  We are a family of 3 so that might come in handy on 2 seater rides.  Usually one of the adult rides alone and it's obviously more fun to experience the ride with our son!    Thanks!


----------



## Disbug

msdroz said:


> Could you please tell me how to set up a rider swap?  We are a family of 3 so that might come in handy on 2 seater rides.  Usually one of the adult rides alone and it's obviously more fun to experience the ride with our son!    Thanks!



*Rider Switch*
This handy feature allows adult Guests to take turns waiting with youngsters or Guests unable to ride. 

*What Is Rider Switch and How Does It Work?*

If Guests in your party dont want to board an attraction, you dont have to miss out. 
One adult can wait with the non-rider while the rest of the party experiences the attraction.
The waiting adult can then board the attraction without having to wait in the regular line again when another adult in the party returns to supervise the child or children who do not rideeither because they do not meet the height requirement or simply do not wish to ride.

Rider Switch is available at select attractions at all 4 Walt Disney World Resort theme parks. See a Cast Member at the attraction for more information.

*To Use Rider Switch:
*
1. Check that Rider Switch is offered at the attraction in question by asking a Cast Member.

2. Enter the normal queue with your entire party. At least one adult member of your party and the Guest who will not be riding will then be issued a Rider Switch Pass and asked to wait in a designated area. This group is Party 2. 

3. The remaining party members, Party 1, ride the attraction. 

4. After riding the attraction, Party 1 locates Party 2. The non-rider is then switched to Party 1. 

5. Party 2 enters without having to wait in the regular queue a second time and boards the attraction. The Rider Switch Pass must be presented to a Cast Member at this time. 

*If the person in Party 2 waited alone with the child, he or she may bring one Guest back to ride the attraction with him or her. Please note: Only 2 Guests are allowed per Rider Switch Pass.*


----------



## Lexiesmom

Hi - I'm sure this must be answered here, but I can't find it, and hoping somone can help me out. 

So, I'm going with 5 other people (4 year old, 23, 17, my mom and husband)
I've booked fastpasses based on what we plan on doing with my 4 year old, but realizing that the older step kids will want to go on the thrill rides as well.  I don't really know when they will decide to stay with us, or go off on their own - so can't really plan for them right now.  Wondering how tough it would be for them to make changes the morning before we go to the park? Is that reasonable, or would I be better off, picking some for them now.

and also - if we miss a fast pass, are we able to book another one later in the day, or would that missed one still count towards our three, and we would be out of luck.

thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Most rides, you probably won't have much trouble changing the day before--headliners and certain super-high demand M&Gs excepted.

If you pass a FP window without using it, you can still reschedule it and it is not lost.  That one is answered in the original post, Bullet #10.


----------



## SRUAlmn

For those of us who are worrying about making last minute changes on the day-of, or the possibility of being able to book more after using your three and wondering what would still be available....one of my fellow teachers just returned from Disney. She was there last week during our Spring Break and said they were able to switch times and make adjustments pretty easily, and that's during one of the busiest weeks of the year. Take it for what it's worth, but I felt a little more reassured about being able to make changes while we're there, if needed.

The only issue they had was that neither of them has an iPhone (they have other smart phones,) and a CM told them they're noticing most of the service/crashing issues are with non-iPhones.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

cel_disney said:


> Yes, but in the past, you would only get the child swap if you went thru standby I thought??  We have not had much luck getting a child swap in the days of FP- when going in the FP line if we didnt both have FPs....



We did it last Summer with the Legacy FP - two groups with two strollers - FP for everyone riding, then half went and got more rider switch passes (in two groups, so rider switches for each stroller) then the 2nd group would FP and get the RS passes.  Lots of rides for everyone!  At least there are only so many small children in each generation, so you can't do it into perpetuity, only for a few years.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

SRUAlmn said:


> For those of us who are worrying about making last minute changes on the day-of, or the possibility of being able to book more after using your three and wondering what would still be available....one of my fellow teachers just returned from Disney. She was there last week during our Spring Break and said they were able to switch times and make adjustments pretty easily, and that's during one of the busiest weeks of the year. Take it for what it's worth, but I felt a little more reassured about being able to make changes while we're there, if needed.
> 
> The only issue they had was that neither of them has an iPhone (they have other smart phones,) and a CM told them they're noticing most of the service/crashing issues are with non-iPhones.



Thanks! That does make me feel better.  I'm thinking when they start giving the FP+ to all ticket holders, not just resort guests and AP it will get harder to get the headliners   I emailed Disney this weekend, because it dawned on me that if we book the FP+ at DHS for TSMM and then try to sign the boys up for Jedi Training, we will probably lose our TSMM time.  They emailed me back, but didn't have any suggestions.


----------



## MermaidMommy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks! That does make me feel better.  I'm thinking when they start giving the FP+ to all ticket holders, not just resort guests and AP it will get harder to get the headliners   I emailed Disney this weekend, because it dawned on me that if we book the FP+ at DHS for TSMM and then try to sign the boys up for Jedi Training, we will probably lose our TSMM time.  They emailed me back, but didn't have any suggestions.


All ticket holders do have FP+ already, and have for a while now. It's been just recently that off-site guests could pre-book their FP's, but they can pre-book 30 days out, as can non-resort staying AP's. Resort guests can book 60 days out.


----------



## Itinkso

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks! That does make me feel better.  I'm thinking when they start giving the FP+ to all ticket holders, not just resort guests and AP it will get harder to get the headliners   I emailed Disney this weekend, because it dawned on me that if we book the FP+ at DHS for TSMM and then try to sign the boys up for Jedi Training, we will probably lose our TSMM time.  They emailed me back, but didn't have any suggestions.



The JTA CMs will schedule in the JTA session around your Fp+ schedule. Make sure you have a screenshot of your Fp+ schedule when you arrive at the JTA sign-up area. 

Because sign-ups begin at rope drop, your TSMM Fp+ should be scheduled for later in the morning/day.


----------



## cel_disney

Itinkso said:


> The JTA CMs will schedule in the JTA session around your Fp+ schedule. Make sure you have a screenshot of your Fp+ schedule when you arrive at the JTA sign-up area.
> 
> Because sign-ups begin at rope drop, your TSMM Fp+ should be scheduled for later in the morning/day.



I agree with this - just don't put TSMM as the first hour of your day...shouldn't be a major issue!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

MermaidMommy said:


> All ticket holders do have FP+ already, and have for a while now. It's been just recently that off-site guests could pre-book their FP's, but they can pre-book 30 days out, as can non-resort staying AP's. Resort guests can book 60 days out.



Oops! I guess I didn't pay close attention to the details as it happened!.  Thanks! 



Itinkso said:


> The JTA CMs will schedule in the JTA session around your Fp+ schedule. Make sure you have a screenshot of your Fp+ schedule when you arrive at the JTA sign-up area.
> 
> Because sign-ups begin at rope drop, your TSMM Fp+ should be scheduled for later in the morning/day.





cel_disney said:


> I agree with this - just don't put TSMM as the first hour of your day...shouldn't be a major issue!



Yeah, it's the tier that gets you - we can't get RNRC and TSMM, but the lines are short at RD.  I think DH can take the boys  to sign up while we do RNRC because he'd rather not ride that anyway - then we'll FP TSMM.  Thanks, I didn't know they would work around our schedule!


----------



## bangzoom6877

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yeah, it's the tier that gets you - we can't get RNRC and TSMM, but the lines are short at RD.  I think DH can take the boys  to sign up while we do RNRC because he'd rather not ride that anyway - then we'll FP TSMM.  Thanks, I didn't know they would work around our schedule!


      Do all participants of JTA have to be present when you sign them up?  DH and DS9 will be going on RNRC at RD and we will haven FP+ for TSMM. I'm thinking it would be best for DS7 and I to go right to JTA and sign both of them up, and make sure the TSMM FP is for later in the morning. Would it be possible to sign both of them up for JTA without DS9 present?  Also, what time later in the morning would you recommend getting the FP+ for TSMM?  We also have a 12pm lunch ADR at 50s PT. so much to figure out!  

Ideally, it would be great to be able to do the JTA right after lunch, before taking our afternoon break.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Do all participants of JTA have to be present when you sign them up?  DH and DS9 will be going on RNRC at RD and we will haven FP+ for TSMM. I'm thinking it would be best for DS7 and I to go right to JTA and sign both of them up, and make sure the TSMM FP is for later in the morning. Would it be possible to sign both of them up for JTA without DS9 present?  Also, what time later in the morning would you recommend getting the FP+ for TSMM?  We also have a 12pm lunch ADR at 50s PT. so much to figure out!



I do think you have to bring all the participants to sign up, because they give them a little interview.  This is the same quandary we have.  If you do JTA you have to sign up at RD, which means the line for RNRC will build up quickly. I would sign up for JTA at RD, head to RNRC  - standby should be about 30 min by then and I would do 11 for the FSMM FP.  You could ask for and afternoon JTA time.  Good luck!


----------



## db57me

Today, the 22nd, is our 60 day mark. However, I had no intention of waiting until midnight. I was just going to make them in the morning. Woke at 2 and couldn't go back to sleep. I was in a Disney dream state. So, I got up and worked some FP+ magic. All initial FP+ bookings for our week in late June have been made. It took almost an hour using the iPhone; the app is a little clunky. Many, if not all, of my FP+ schedule is subject to change based on: changes to the system, like more and hopping; 7DMT; and, availability of Wishes and parades at MK. Illuminations was available now, so I grabbed that for one night.


----------



## LMO429

Is there a detailed description or link someone can provide of Fast Pass + for those offsite guests who can book 30 days out.  I have a friend who rarely goes to disney and is going for the day in May. I wanted to provide her a link or website that is simple on how to go about booking fastpass plus. So a link for someone that never goes to disney and does not know the first thing about fastpass + and something that would list step by step in an easy fashion how to go about planning their day to the bare minimum. Hope that makes sense.. Thank you


----------



## Zeebs

LMO429 said:


> Is there a detailed description or link someone can provide of Fast Pass + for those offsite guests who can book 30 days out.  I have a friend who rarely goes to disney and is going for the day in May. I wanted to provide her a link or website that is simple on how to go about booking fastpass plus. So a link for someone that never goes to disney and does not know the first thing about fastpass + and something that would list step by step in an easy fashion how to go about planning their day to the bare minimum. Hope that makes sense.. Thank you



If you search on you tube there are a few that walk you through the process step by step, that might be of some help 

Kirsten


----------



## db57me

LMO429 said:


> Is there a detailed description or link someone can provide of Fast Pass + for those offsite guests who can book 30 days out.



Here is a link to Disney's overview. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/fastpass-plus/ 

Once you have tickets, and can start booking through My Disney Experience, it's very intuitive. The system walks you through the steps.   

All the information posted by Mesaboy2 at the beginning of this thread is also very helpful.


----------



## bethy37

Question. If I want to split a fast pass (my husband and daughter go on space mountain and my son and I dumbo) is it better to book all ours together and then change 2. Do you have to rebook all 3 fps for the 2 people you are changing?


----------



## db57me

bethy37 said:


> Question. If I want to split a fast pass (my husband and daughter go on space mountain and my son and I dumbo) is it better to book all ours together and then change 2. Do you have to rebook all 3 fps for the 2 people you are changing?



Each person has 3 FP+ choices. For each FP+ I booked I had to choose which family member was linked to each one. You will be able to choose a FP for SP for your sone & husband, and another one for Dumbo for you & Daughter.


----------



## bangzoom6877

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I do think you have to bring all the participants to sign up, because they give them a little interview.  This is the same quandary we have.  If you do JTA you have to sign up at RD, which means the line for RNRC will build up quickly. I would sign up for JTA at RD, head to RNRC  - standby should be about 30 min by then and I would do 11 for the FSMM FP.  You could ask for and afternoon JTA time.  Good luck!



I think a better strategy for me would be for DH and DS9 to ride RNRC on our second DHS day. We just have to go on TSMM both DHS days, so we aren't giving up riding it one day in exchange for an RNRC FP+. I'm gonna rework our plans and just have them do RNRC the second DHS day. We will FP+ TSMM both days. 

If we're just going to do JTA sign up at RD, what time should we get the FP+ for TSMM?


----------



## Itinkso

bangzoom6877 said:


> If we're just going to do JTA sign up at RD, what time should we get the FP+ for TSMM?



If you get to the park at least 45 minutes before the scheduled opening, you should have a lot of choices of sessions. If thunderstorms are predicted in the afternoon, choose a morning JTA. JTA gets canceled if raining and the kids have a meet and greet with Vader and Troopers.

Booking your Fp+ in the afternoons allows you to take advantage of shorter lines in the mornings. Some DISers report signing up for JTA and then walking onto TSMM with a short wait. RNRC has relatively short waits in the morning, too.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Itinkso said:


> If you get to the park at least 45 minutes before the scheduled opening, you should have a lot of choices of sessions. If thunderstorms are predicted in the afternoon, choose a morning JTA. JTA gets canceled if raining and the kids have a meet and greet with Vader and Troopers.  Booking your Fp+ in the afternoons allows you to take advantage of shorter lines in the mornings. Some DISers report signing up for JTA and then walking onto TSMM with a short wait. RNRC has relatively short waits in the morning, too.



We leave the park in the afternoon to take a break at the resort, so we won't need any afternoon FP+ rides. The plan is to do JTA around 1:30 since we have an ADR at 50s PT at noon, then to go back to the resort.

The boys did the JTA on our last trip. They loved it. I don't think they would mind a meet and greet with Vader and Troopers in case of rain. I will prepare them for this possibility in advance.


----------



## Itinkso

bangzoom6877 said:


> We leave the park in the afternoon to take a break at the resort, so we won't need any afternoon FP+ rides. The plan is to do JTA around 1:30 since we have an ADR at 50s PT at noon, then to go back to the resort.  The boys did the JTA on our last trip. They loved it. I don't think they would mind a meet and greet with Vader and Troopers in case of rain. I will prepare them for this possibility in advance.



A 10:00 Fp+ for TSMM would work and you may be able to ride it standby before you use your Fp+.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Itinkso said:


> A 10:00 Fp+ for TSMM would work and you may be able to ride it standby before you use your Fp+.



Sounds like a plan!  The boys would be so happy if we could ride twice!

What if we first go on Star Tours right after signing them up for the JTA, then the Great Movie Ride?  Then maybe a FP+ at 10:30 for TSMM?  Do you guys think this would work out?


----------



## db57me

Disney needs to get rid of tiers at Epcot and HS.


----------



## bangzoom6877

db57me said:


> Disney needs to get rid of tiers at Epcot and HS.



I wish they would do that!  I'm just glad we have two days at each, so we could FP+ Soarin one day and TT the other. I also wish we could FP+ RNRC and TSMM. Oh well.


----------



## Itinkso

bangzoom6877 said:


> Sounds like a plan!  The boys would be so happy if we could ride twice!  What if we first go on Star Tours right after signing them up for the JTA, then the Great Movie Ride?  Then maybe a FP+ at 10:30 for TSMM?  Do you guys think this would work out?



Not sure when you are going, but Star Tours usually has a very short wait. If the standby wait time states 10 minutes, it is often a walk-on especially first thing in the morning. I'm not sure what GMR is like in the mornings. During Pres' Week, there was an afternoon wait time of 30 minutes. You should be fine in getting to TSMM within your hour window.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Itinkso said:


> Not sure when you are going, but Star Tours usually has a very short wait. If the standby wait time states 10 minutes, it is often a walk-on especially first thing in the morning. I'm not sure what GMR is like in the mornings. During Pres' Week, there was an afternoon wait time of 30 minutes. You should be fine in getting to TSMM within your hour window.



Thank you, I'm definitely going to plan on doing this. I can't remember where JTA sign up is...is it rightly Star Tours?


----------



## Itinkso

bangzoom6877 said:


> Thank you, I'm definitely going to plan on doing this. I can't remember where JTA sign up is...is it rightly Star Tours?



No, it's in the Sounds Dangerous/Sound Studio building - located between the American Idol screen and the JTA stage on your right-hand side. Unless you're going to SWW and the location for sign-ups takes place at Indiana Jones.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Itinkso said:


> No, it's in the Sounds Dangerous/Sound Studio building - located between the American Idol screen and the JTA stage on your right-hand side. Unless you're going to SWW and the location for sign-ups takes place at Indiana Jones.



Ok thanks. We're going in July, so not during SWW.


----------



## Fishbone

Not sure I understand how Fastpass+ will work for someone like me . . . I'm a Florida resident who currently has a 4-day military ticket. We use these tickets one day at a time throughout the year. We do not stay onsite or offsite - we just go home at the end of the day. We plan on going to Disney on Friday - it will be our first time experiencing Fastpass+. Are we even eligible for Fastpass+? Do we get the new bands? Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Itinkso

Fishbone said:


> Not sure I understand how Fastpass+ will work for someone like me . . . I'm a Florida resident who currently has a 4-day military ticket. We use these tickets one day at a time throughout the year. We do not stay onsite or offsite - we just go home at the end of the day. We plan on going to Disney on Friday - it will be our first time experiencing Fastpass+. Are we even eligible for Fastpass+? Do we get the new bands? Any insight is greatly appreciated.



You do need to set up a My Disney Experience account. There is also an app. Here is a thread that may be of help in linking your tickets to the account:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3258221


----------



## Fishbone

Thanks so very much! Much appreciated! I will download the app, set up an account & attempt to link our tickets.  Do you know what happens after that? Do we then have to pick up magic bands when we get there, or do we not get magic bands - do we get something else? Sorry, this is all somewhat overwhelming.


----------



## Itinkso

Fishbone said:


> Thanks so very much! Much appreciated! I will download the app, set up an account & attempt to link our tickets.  Do you know what happens after that? Do we then have to pick up magic bands when we get there, or do we not get magic bands - do we get something else? Sorry, this is all somewhat overwhelming.



No MagicBands; off-site guests just use their tickets at entrance and at the Fp+ tapstiles.  You don't need MagicBands but they can be purchased in the parks for $13 each.


----------



## bangzoom6877

I'm getting very nervous about 7DMT. I mean, there is no definite projected official opening date, and my FP+ window opens May 21st. I really don't want to stay up until midnight to make a FP+ reservation for it but I'm getting really worried about how crazy it will be at RD. Even early in the day it might be worth it to have a FP+. I have read that for the A&E FP+, they're gone by 1am!  Maybe I should just suck it up and stay up, reserve the 7DMT FP+, and then just go to sleep and finish the rest of the FP+ in the morning. I get up at 5am every day and being on the computer at midnight doing this the night before doesn't make me happy. One thing that's good though, is that it will be a Wednesday and Wednesdays are my easiest day at work (not all classes meet every day at my school, and I only teach 3 out of my 5 classes on Wednesdays).  Sorry for the complaining, it's just that I have to wrap my mind around all of this. 

Also what is making me crazy, is staying up until midnight and then not being able to get a 7DMT FP+ anyway, having wasted that time staying up waiting when I could have gone to sleep two hours earlier.  What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> I'm getting very nervous about 7DMT. I mean, there is no definite projected official opening date, and my FP+ window opens May 21st. I really don't want to stay up until midnight to make a FP+ reservation for it but I'm getting really worried about how crazy it will be at RD. Even early in the day it might be worth it to have a FP+. I have read that for the A&E FP+, they're gone by 1am!  Maybe I should just suck it up and stay up, reserve the 7DMT FP+, and then just go to sleep and finish the rest of the FP+ in the morning. I get up at 5am every day and being on the computer at midnight doing this the night before doesn't make me happy. One thing that's good though, is that it will be a Wednesday and Wednesdays are my easiest day at work (not all classes meet every day at my school, and I only teach 3 out of my 5 classes on Wednesdays).  Sorry for the complaining, it's just that I have to wrap my mind around all of this.
> 
> Also what is making me crazy, is staying up until midnight and then not being able to get a 7DMT FP+ anyway, having wasted that time staying up waiting when I could have gone to sleep two hours earlier.  What are everyone's thoughts on this?



I wouldn't put any extra thought about 7DMT until we know more about it.  Then is the time to figure things out.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mesaboy2 said:


> I wouldn't put any extra thought about 7DMT until we know more about it.  Then is the time to figure things out.



Haha I always do worry too much in advance of knowing these things.


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Haha I always do worry too much in advance of knowing these things.



You and a couple hundred others on here.


----------



## stacielee

mesaboy2 said:


> You and a couple hundred others on here.



Only a couple hundred??


----------



## lkh

I've tried searching but I'm not sure what words to use exactly so I apologize if this has been answered a million times before.

I'm planning a trip for October for the Tower of Terror 10 Mile race and I'm trying to figure out what to do ticket wise to make sure we can prebook fast passes. We're hoping for free dining in which case we would have to purchase tickets to get the deal and those tickets would then be linked to the MDE account and we could book FP+ 60 days out, is that correct? One complication is that I and one other in my travel party would then need to upgrade our tickets to an annual pass, the start date of the annual pass wouldn't be until the first day of our trip when I use the ticket to be upgraded but a third member already has an annual pass and would be saving the ticket to be used after her AP expires. Can the ticket still be removed from the Magic Band and given as a hard ticket if it was used to book FP+ or how do I make sure the FP+ for her are via her AP, not the tickets in the package? A fourth person is just using the tickets as usual so at least one is simple!

Now, if free dining isn't available for our travel dates (or anywhere close, we're willing to come a few days early if we'd get it), we would book a room only reservation either directly through Disney or through Run Disney's discounted rooms depending on if a room-only offer comes out. Person #3 is good for booking FP+ because she has a valid AP. I and person #2 will be buying APs the first day of the trip but still want to be able to book our FP+ 60 days out with #3, would the best option for this be the things that you buy as an annual pass but aren't activated until you exchange them for your AP? I'm not sure what exactly this is called but I've read you can buy them at Disney Store locations, is it possible to buy them online or on the phone through Disney (our closest Disney store is 2 hours away) without the start date starting then? Last issue, person #4 would purchase the discounted Run Disney tickets, if they are held at Will Call is there any way to book her FP+ in advance or is it better to have them shipped? Can discounted tickets like these still be added in advance? I know they can't be upgraded to APs so I didn't know if they had other limitations too.


----------



## wendy3

bangzoom6877 said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on this?



Our FP window opened a couple of weeks ago, so I booked 3 at MK and will try to change to 7DMT if and when the FP are available. If we can't snag a FP, we will try to ride at rope drop. If that doesn't work out for us, we can try later in the day, or skip it altogether. I am spending WAY too much $$$ on this trip to let 7DMT make or break our vacation.  (And that goes double for Diagon Alley!)


----------



## cel_disney

lkh said:


> I've tried searching but I'm not sure what words to use exactly so I apologize if this has been answered a million times before.  I'm planning a trip for October for the Tower of Terror 10 Mile race and I'm trying to figure out what to do ticket wise to make sure we can prebook fast passes. We're hoping for free dining in which case we would have to purchase tickets to get the deal and those tickets would then be linked to the MDE account and we could book FP+ 60 days out, is that correct? One complication is that I and one other in my travel party would then need to upgrade our tickets to an annual pass, the start date of the annual pass wouldn't be until the first day of our trip when I use the ticket to be upgraded but a third member already has an annual pass and would be saving the ticket to be used after her AP expires. Can the ticket still be removed from the Magic Band and given as a hard ticket if it was used to book FP+ or how do I make sure the FP+ for her are via her AP, not the tickets in the package? A fourth person is just using the tickets as usual so at least one is simple!  Now, if free dining isn't available for our travel dates (or anywhere close, we're willing to come a few days early if we'd get it), we would book a room only reservation either directly through Disney or through Run Disney's discounted rooms depending on if a room-only offer comes out. Person #3 is good for booking FP+ because she has a valid AP. I and person #2 will be buying APs the first day of the trip but still want to be able to book our FP+ 60 days out with #3, would the best option for this be the things that you buy as an annual pass but aren't activated until you exchange them for your AP? I'm not sure what exactly this is called but I've read you can buy them at Disney Store locations, is it possible to buy them online or on the phone through Disney (our closest Disney store is 2 hours away) without the start date starting then? Last issue, person #4 would purchase the discounted Run Disney tickets, if they are held at Will Call is there any way to book her FP+ in advance or is it better to have them shipped? Can discounted tickets like these still be added in advance? I know they can't be upgraded to APs so I didn't know if they had other limitations too.



I have read on the RD threads that if you buy a ticket only package from them, you will get it ahead of time but if its a package, tickets are held for will call.   That might be a way to make sure person 4 can do FP+.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

The answer may be hidden somewhere in the thread or in others but i can't seem to find the answer.    I have AP for my party of 7.  We used them last summer and they expire a few days after the end of our upcoming trip in July.  They are linked to MDE.  I have a room only reservation.  I got an email asking me to customize my MB for this trip which I did.  WIll my AP now bw attached to those MB or will I have to use either separate bands for my APs or just use the AP passes as entry into the parks and the MB attached to the room only reservation as my FP+ .  I would like my AP attached to the bands that I already customized that are associated to the room res.  That way I only need to have one set of bands.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ePink

I assume that you can, but if I am doing day of reservations at the kiosks, does that include the parade FPs as well?


----------



## Day-Day

eeyorethegreat said:


> The answer may be hidden somewhere in the thread or in others but i can't seem to find the answer.    I have AP for my party of 7.  We used them last summer and they expire a few days after the end of our upcoming trip in July.  They are linked to MDE.  I have a room only reservation.  I got an email asking me to customize my MB for this trip which I did.  WIll my AP now bw attached to those MB or will I have to use either separate bands for my APs or just use the AP passes as entry into the parks and the MB attached to the room only reservation as my FP+ .  I would like my AP attached to the bands that I already customized that are associated to the room res.  That way I only need to have one set of bands.  Anyone have experience with this?



Is your room reservation linked to MDE as well?  If yes then all will be linked together (unless there is a glitch).  The MB provides the WDW system with it's serial number (or ID) and all linked information in their system will be available when scanned ; your ticket information and resort information will be there.  Maybe scan with the CM when checking in for your room to verify.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

Day-Day said:


> Is your room reservation linked to MDE as well?  If yes then all will be linked together (unless there is a glitch).  The MB provides the WDW system with it's serial number (or ID) and all linked information in their system will be available when scanned ; your ticket information and resort information will be there.  Maybe scan with the CM when checking in for your room to verify.



Yes my reservation is on MDE as well.  Thanks


----------



## Danielle1971

I'll be arriving in August & already stressing out over this Fast Pass +!  This is supposed to be an enjoyable vacation for our family now I have 2 wait until June to schedule our priority rides!  Can anyone shed some light on this?  Has anyone had any issues with this new system?  How can I make this easier & less stressful!  Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

Danielle1971 said:


> I'll be arriving in August & already stressing out over this Fast Pass +!  This is supposed to be an enjoyable vacation for our family now I have 2 wait until June to schedule our priority rides!  Can anyone shed some light on this?  Has anyone had any issues with this new system?  How can I make this easier & less stressful!  Thank you!



There are hundreds of threads since last Summer covering all your questions ad nauseum.


----------



## Fishbone

Itinkso said:


> No MagicBands; off-site guests just use their tickets at entrance and at the Fp+ tapstiles.  You don't need MagicBands but they can be purchased in the parks for $13 each.



Thank you so much Itinkso! Really appreciate the feedback. You have filled in the missing pieces to my puzzle! I think we're all ready to go on Friday!


----------



## Itinkso

Fishbone said:


> Thank you so much Itinkso! Really appreciate the feedback. You have filled in the missing pieces to my puzzle! I think we're all ready to go on Friday!



You're welcome! Have a great trip!!


----------



## mesaboy2

I've gone and done it.  Anna and Elsa are still commanding extremely long standby waits so I am elevating their FP priority to A+.  This change is hopefully temporary, but for now there is clearly no better use of a FP (for those interested) at WDW.


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> I've gone and done it.  Anna and Elsa are still commanding extremely long standby waits so I am elevating their FP priority to A+.  This change is hopefully temporary, but for now there is clearly no better use of a FP (for those interested) at WDW.



Seems appropriate. They are the hottest ticket in all of WDW right now.


----------



## Kislaklan

Danielle1971 said:


> I'll be arriving in August & already stressing out over this Fast Pass +!  This is supposed to be an enjoyable vacation for our family now I have 2 wait until June to schedule our priority rides!  Can anyone shed some light on this?  Has anyone had any issues with this new system?  How can I make this easier & less stressful!  Thank you!



We were fortunate enough to test the magic bands last summer & the fast pass plus - trust me - it's awesome - easy to change on the go & not having to stress when you get there about running for the fast passes.  Just pick the rides that are a priority to your family and you can schedule when you plan on being at the park. Even if you want to sleep in you are guaranteed to get on those rides.


----------



## emwinfl

My advice is book your choices as far in advance as possible. Being local we never seem to get what we are looking for unless we book the week before


----------



## witchesbrew

I haven't had time to read all the way through, but is it still advised to book your FP+ for the second park if you are park hopping?

We are going in early June. One day we are doing AK in the morning and plan on doing MK that night. I was wondering if I should save my FP+ reservations for MK?

I'm a little torn because I've heard that if you go around 9:00 PM back to MK, many rides such as BTMRR, Splash and Pirates are all walk on because everyone is watching the parade and getting ready for fireworks.

So what do you think is best, use them for AK or save them for MK?

TIA


----------



## DIS kid at heart

witchesbrew said:


> I haven't had time to read all the way through, but is it still advised to book your FP+ for the second park if you are park hopping?
> 
> We are going in early June. One day we are doing AK in the morning and plan on doing MK that night. I was wondering if I should save my FP+ reservations for MK?
> 
> I'm a little torn because I've heard that if you go around 9:00 PM back to MK, many rides such as BTMRR, Splash and Pirates are all walk on because everyone is watching the parade and getting ready for fireworks.
> 
> So what do you think is best, use them for AK or save them for MK?
> 
> TIA



I would save your FP+ for MK.  The parks are busier in the afternoon.  We are park hopping to MK from AK next week and have FP+ reserved in MK.  You should be able to get on rides with little wait during MSEP and Wishes, but you can still use it for Peter Pan's Flight, The Little Mermaid, etc...not sure of your age group.

Also, if you get to AK early enough, you can get right on most if not all the rides, then just enjoy the animal viewing and maybe Finding Nemo & Flights of Wonder before you head over to MK.

Have fun!!


----------



## jewelsb

I was just on touringplans.com and looking at using their Tween touring plans for the parks because we will be at Disney July 1-9 and of course we're expecting it to be crazy busy. (Not my smartest move booking over 4th of July! It sounded like a good idea at the time...)  Anywho.... has anyone tried the touring plan and used the FP+ as they suggest? We used the plans last year, but usually ditched it around lunch time and used the old FP for the afternoons/evenings. My thought was to maybe use the plan for the morning and hit what was important and save FP+ for the afternoon/evenings. I'd love any input!! Have to make my FP+ selections on May 1st!! Yikes!


----------



## mike the canuck

Walt Disney World adds more FastPass+ reservations, park hopping to MyMagic+ offerings   

"Beginning Monday April 28, 2014, Walt Disney World is expanding its FastPass+ offerings based on guest feedback.

Disney Parks & Resorts chairman Tom Staggs revealed today that next week will begin the previously-announced plans to add more flexibility to MyMagic+.

Advance FastPass+ reservations via MyDisneyExperience.com will still be limited to 3 attractions in one park per day. But once those 3 are used, guests will be able to visit any FastPass+ kiosk in any Walt Disney theme park to obtain a fourth reservation. Once that one is used, guests can return for a fifth, and so on.

Though there are still limitations involved in these changes, it does greatly enhance the usage of the new system, making it similar to the traditional FastPass system once the three pre-booked reservations are used up. A simple visit to a kiosk will allow guests to book additional times to see rides and shows.

The obvious downside is that booking an end-of-day fireworks viewing area in advance no longer makes sense, as guests wouldn’t be able to obtain more reservations until that time has passed. But fireworks viewing areas aren’t exactly necessary anyway.

Another downside is that guests cannot use the My Disney Experience app or mobile site to add the fourth (and so on) passes. They must visit an in-park kiosk to do so. But park hopping is allowed after the third FastPass+ reservation has been used, so it frees up the ability to grab whatever slots are remaining throughout the Walt Disney World resort.

These changes will begin just two days before media from around the world arrive for a 3-day press event officially unveiling MyMagic+ and FastPass+."

http://www.insidethemagic.net/headl...servations-park-hopping-to-mymagic-offerings/


----------



## msdroz

WOw and you heard it here first... I book fp this weekend, happy I can make plans based on the latest information.  Thanks!


----------



## Sundancer UK

*waits for the thread to implode*

You are doing such an amazing job Mesaboy - I can picture Disers all over the world right now, watching this thread to see how the extra FP thing changes it all...


Personally, I think I might stay as we are.  I planned to RD, then nap, then use FP in the evening between dinner and the night show.  If I rearrange it will need to be for the morning and I'm not sure that's worth it.
I'm there for two weeks though, so I guess if my first couple of mornings are a nightmare I can rearrange the rest of our stay then!


----------



## mike the canuck

Sundancer UK said:


> *waits for the thread to implode*  You are doing such an amazing job Mesaboy



I agree. Mesaboy, thanks so much for your time, information and patience.


----------



## hhill

I would like to hear MesaboyS take on the new changes. It seems like I have to use all my FP+ early in the day to be able to use that 4th one. That defeats the purpose of RD. My touring plan was RD then use FP+ in the afternoon. If I want a 4th by the time I used my last one I won't have a choice.


----------



## mesaboy2

mike the canuck said:


> I agree. Mesaboy, thanks so much for your time, information and patience.



Thank you for the news.  I am working on an update reflecting the changes.

What I find interesting is that this article suggests the press event is for MM+, when so many have been assuming its for 7DMT.  Maybe it's a twofer.


----------



## mesaboy2

hhill said:


> I would like to hear MesaboyS take on the new changes. It seems like I have to use all my FP+ early in the day to be able to use that 4th one. That defeats the purpose of RD. My touring plan was RD then use FP+ in the afternoon. If I want a 4th by the time I used my last one I won't have a choice.



Like many others, I'm going to have to chew on that for a while.


----------



## hhill

mesaboy2 said:


> Like many others, I'm going to have to chew on that for a while.



Ha ha  thanks your help is much appreciated around this board.


----------



## wmoon

I think I might just stick with my three in the afternoon all that will be left is nonsense... Hoping it won't mean that people start to schedule their fastpasses for opening now, making lots of rides at rope drop a thing of the past!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Huh... after guest feedback they're beginning to add in more flexibility... what a shock... would never have guessed this would happen... ... ...


----------



## CarolinaBlue

wmoon said:


> I think I might just stick with my three in the afternoon all that will be left is nonsense... Hoping it won't mean that people start to schedule their fastpasses for opening now, making lots of rides at rope drop a thing of the past!



This is what I'm afraid will happen.



hhill said:


> I would like to hear MesaboyS take on the new changes. It seems like I have to use all my FP+ early in the day to be able to use that 4th one. That defeats the purpose of RD. My touring plan was RD then use FP+ in the afternoon. If I want a 4th by the time I used my last one I won't have a choice.



This was our plan as well.  We've always done RD and A.M. EMH and have gotten so much done in that first hour.  We never needed to pull more than 1 FP at MK and 1 at Epcot.  Now, I'm afraid rope drop will be pointless since everyone will be wanting to use those 3 FP+ early so they can get the 4th and so on.  We will be in the parks May 13th-16th and had planned to do RD and had scheduled our 3 FP+ after 6pm.  We had planned:

Tuesday-MK
Wednesday-Epcot
Thursday-MK (A.M. EMH)
Friday-DHS (SWW)

Now I'm wondering if we should swap Tuesday and Wednesday so we will have A.M. EMH at Epcot, too.  FP+ isn't available during EMH, right?  Also wondering if we should change our FP+ to earlier times.


----------



## mesaboy2

OP updated with Bullets 1-5, along with changes to General Strategies section.  Input welcome.

My initial thought:  these changes force a "quantity versus quality" decision with FPs.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mesaboy2 said:


> OP updated with Bullets 1-5, along with changes to General Strategies section.  Input welcome.


  Very cool!  So great that you're keeping this updated!


----------



## Beckalecka

mesaboy2 said:


> OP updated with Bullets 1-5, along with changes to General Strategies section.  Input welcome.  My initial thought:  these changes force a "quantity versus quality" decision with FPs.


  Thank you for the update this thread is very helpful


----------



## agavegirl1

mesaboy2 said:


> OP updated with Bullets 1-5, along with changes to General Strategies section.  Input welcome.
> 
> My initial thought:  these changes force a "quantity versus quality" decision with FPs.



ITA...I will stick with my planned "Quality FP+" rather than count on receiving a bunch of them at times or for attractions where they are unnecessary.

Add my thanks to the rest.  This is the best thread ever.


----------



## db57me

Changes to FP+! They are listening.


----------



## hhill

mesaboy2 said:


> OP updated with Bullets 1-5, along with changes to General Strategies section.  Input welcome.  My initial thought:  these changes force a "quantity versus quality" decision with FPs.



Thanks for keeping it up to day.


----------



## Calamara

Great info!!!


----------



## SplashMo

wmoon said:


> I think I might just stick with my three in the afternoon all that will be left is nonsense... Hoping it won't mean that people start to schedule their fastpasses for opening now, making lots of rides at rope drop a thing of the past!



They only need to expire and only one needs to be used.  Perhaps folks will schedule a lame one at RD and skip it.  then use the next two and have a FP available after that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think I've missed something and am a little confused.  Since any of the 3 original FP's could be rescheduled if they were not used how do they actually expire?  And unless you were going to park hop why wouldn't you just attempt to reschedule the missed ones instead of going to a kiosk and getting the new 4th FP?  Or has it been confirmed that you can get a repeat FP or in a park with tiers an additional Tier 1 with the new 4th?  Those would be the other circumstance to let FP's "expire" but I didn't think any of that had been confirmed as possible.  But I've also missed where the info came of the rule of only having to use one and let the other 2 expire since the release said you could get a 4th after using the first 3.


----------



## tofubeast

Yay just in time for our trip. Just moved up my MK FP+.  Will be interesting to see what's left at the end of the day!  Of course, still hoping I can make a Mine Train FP+, but am starting to lose hope.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I've missed something and am a little confused.  Since any of the 3 original FP's could be rescheduled if they were not used how do they actually expire?  And unless you were going to park hop why wouldn't you just attempt to reschedule the missed ones instead of going to a kiosk and getting the new 4th FP?  Or has it been confirmed that you can get a repeat FP or in a park with tiers an additional Tier 1 with the new 4th?  Those would be the other circumstance to let FP's "expire" but I didn't think any of that had been confirmed as possible.  *But I've also missed where the info came of the rule of only having to use one and let the other 2 expire since the release said you could get a 4th after using the first 3.*



I've missed that (official) info, too.  Is it really true or just how people are interpreting the info?


----------



## bangzoom6877

I'm still keeping our schedule as is, I think. We're planning on many early in the day FP+ anyway because we're not in the parks the majority of the afternoon. Already have a F! dinner booked so no need to FP+ that. FP+ will be booked for the nighttime MK parade and I'm keeping that plan. I'm only concerned with 7DMT at this point...


----------



## emilymad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I've missed something and am a little confused.  Since any of the 3 original FP's could be rescheduled if they were not used how do they actually expire?  And unless you were going to park hop why wouldn't you just attempt to reschedule the missed ones instead of going to a kiosk and getting the new 4th FP?  Or has it been confirmed that you can get a repeat FP or in a park with tiers an additional Tier 1 with the new 4th?  Those would be the other circumstance to let FP's "expire" but I didn't think any of that had been confirmed as possible.  But I've also missed where the info came of the rule of only having to use one and let the other 2 expire since the release said you could get a 4th after using the first 3.



I am confused about this as well.  What if you don't use all 3 in the same park but then want to try to book another Tier 1 FP+ after the time is "up" on all 3?


----------



## JeremyGNJ

emilymad said:


> I am confused about this as well.  What if you don't use all 3 in the same park but then want to try to book another Tier 1 FP+ after the time is "up" on all 3?



You guys are really over analyzing this.   If you have one of your original 3but the time has passed so you can re-schedule it....your 4th FP is really irrelevant now isn't it?

The only advantage you gain is that if you had 3 FP for MK with the last one ending at 2pm and you didn't use them all....you could go to an EPCOT kiosk and get one there instead.


----------



## tofubeast

Some further explanation *here* on changes.


----------



## AthenaBolina

tofubeast said:


> Some further explanation here on changes.



Looks like those who schedule one for wishes or illuminations are kind of screwed  now.


----------



## Day-Day

I was almost hoping that the change wouldn't take place until after my visit in May.   I felt comfortable with my current FP selections but now I'm having to rethink the whole thing.  I'll keep an eye out for reports before we arrive on May 10.

I'm thinking of picking one day to use FP early in the morning to shoot for the additional FP's but I do like having my afternoon and evening FP's already booked.  The crowds are supposed to be down a little during our visit from May 10-16 so I can play around a little bit.  Maybe experiment the first full day with morning FP's and if it just seems like a waste I can keep my other days the way they are now.



One thing to keep in mind regarding the expired (unused) FP vs the 4th (additional) FP is the expired one can be rescheduled using a smart phone while the additional FP will require a visit to a kiosk...at least that is my understanding.  The kiosk requirement for additional FP's needs to go.


----------



## Cheetie

Just when I thought I had a handle on this FP+ thing!  I can't imagine that there will be a lot of availability during busy times.  I wonder if it will be a moot point anyway.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

My ds is on his senior trip this weekend. They will be staying offsite. Tomorrow they will be going to Epcot and then hopping to DHS. Am I correct that as of now he will have to pick only one of those parks and can only choose 3 FP+ total at the chosen park?


----------



## Disbug

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> My ds is on his senior trip this weekend. They will be staying offsite. Tomorrow they will be going to Epcot and then hopping to DHS. Am I correct that as of now he will have to pick only one of those parks and can only choose 3 FP+ total at the chosen park?



Yes, until Monday that is correct!


----------



## mcurran

So...  Use 3 FP+ and then wait in line at FP+ kiosk to book another FP+ with the hopes of getting something good? If MDE ap worked to accomplish the same I might see more value but in my opinion planning to wait in line to not wait in another line seems a little counterintuitive, even if the kiosk line would be expected shorter, this change I expect would add additional demand and wait time. The added mystery of what rides are available for FP only adds to the risk side of the risk/reward balance. It's good that Disney is adjusting, but for me and my trip this won't change my plans to book favs at preferred times.


----------



## jen3b

mcurran said:


> So...  Use 3 FP+ and then wait in line at FP+ kiosk to book another FP+ with the hopes of getting something good? If MDE ap worked to accomplish the same I might see more value but in my opinion planning to wait in line to not wait in another line seems a little counterintuitive, even if the kiosk line would be expected shorter, this change I expect would add additional demand and wait time. The added mystery of what rides are available for FP only adds to the risk side of the risk/reward balance. It's good that Disney is adjusting, but for me and my trip this won't change my plans to book favs at preferred times.



Agree!!!


----------



## Disbug

If it gets to the point that everybody has and uses FP+, won't this essentially be the same as the days before we had any Fastpasses at all? (re: Legacy FP's or FP-). 

i.e. Before the Standby lines were long, but everyone was in them. So we were all in the same boat with one paddle.

Then along came FP.... and the Standby lines became less long people-wise but longer wait-time wise. The Fastpass lines were short both people-wise and wait-time wise, giving the FP users an extra paddle for the boat, as it were! (YAY!)

Now with the advent of everyone being able to book FP+ ahead of time (without limits other than physical ones).... will the FP+ lines become longer (more people and longer wait times) and the Standby lines become shorter (with less people and less wait time)??


----------



## LSUfan4444

mcurran said:


> The added mystery of what rides are available for FP only adds to the risk side of the risk/reward balance. It's good that Disney is adjusting, but for me and my trip this won't change my plans to book favs at preferred times.



Some of the biggest changes will come on the things like the nighttime spectaculars (Wishes, MSEP, Ulluminations etc.)

If you want a good viewing location, these FP+ can save you time because you don't have to stake out a spot well in advance.

NOW, you have a choice....you can have more FP+, and even park hop, but you won't be able to have a FP+ for Wishes.


----------



## DIS kid at heart

Our first park day is Wednesday.  At first I was excited, but then I read the article.  I already have everything planned out, and I don't want to switch around my FP+ reservations just because I *might* get another one.  Our EPCOT day FP+ end early in the afternoon, so I might try it.  But I won't be changing anything just for that.  I'm really bummed you can't use the MDE app!!


----------



## LSUfan4444

I think thats a smart move.  Anyone who rearranges their plans because of the possibility of securing additional FPs is just asking for trouble.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

mesaboy2 said:


> When their respective prebooking windows open, guests are able to select up to 3 FP+ per day, but all must be in a single park.  A single additional FP+ can be selected once both of the following conditions are met:  that all 3 of the guest's existing FP+ windows have passed and that at least one of those 3 FP+ was used.  Once that first day-of (or 4th total) FP+ is used, another single FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).



OK, I'm sorry to be dense, and I'm not reading ALL 84 pages of this thread just for this question, but I want to make sure I understand:

Basically, what this means is we can use as many fast passes as we want in one day as long as it doesn't break the space/time continuum?

You schedule three fast passes.  You use at least one of those, and the time for all three have passed.  At that point, you can have one fastpass at a time.

Example:
Splash Mountain:  9 - 10 AM
Haunted Mansion:  10 - 11AM
Jungle Cruise:  1 - 2PM

After 1PM (or would it be 2PM...?), you can then book another FastPass:
BTMRR: 4 - 5PM

After 4PM (or is that 5?):
Space Mountain:  9PM - 10PM

AND you can parkhop.

Am I understanding this correctly?

If so, that makes things a LOT more manageable.


----------



## Disbug

FlightlessDuck said:


> OK, I'm sorry to be dense, and I'm not reading ALL 84 pages of this thread just for this question, but I want to make sure I understand:
> 
> Basically, what this means is we can use as many fast passes as we want in one day as long as it doesn't break the space/time continuum?
> 
> You schedule three fast passes.  You use at least one of those, and the time for all three have passed.  At that point, you can have one fastpass at a time.
> 
> Example:
> Splash Mountain:  9 - 10 AM
> Haunted Mansion:  10 - 11AM
> Jungle Cruise:  1 - 2PM
> 
> After 1PM (or would it be 2PM...?), you can then book another FastPass:
> BTMRR: 4 - 5PM
> 
> After 4PM (or is that 5?):
> Space Mountain:  9PM - 10PM
> 
> AND you can parkhop.
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> If so, that makes things a LOT more manageable.



I think that is pretty much it... except I think you can book a 4th FP+ after you use the 1st one. I do not think you have to wait until all of your other time slots have passed. Someone please correct me if I am misunderstanding the new process!


----------



## Day-Day

mesaboy2 said:


> *FastPass+ General Usage Notes -- Major Updates Bullets 1-5*
> 
> All points in this section are subject to change, but are current as of April 2014.
> 
> 1.  When their respective prebooking windows open, guests are able to select up to 3 FP+ per day, but all must be in a single park.  A single additional FP+ can be selected once both of the following conditions are met:  that all 3 of the guest's existing FP+ windows have passed and that at least one of those 3 FP+ was used.  Once that first day-of (or 4th total) FP+ is used, another single FP+ can be scheduled and used (and so on).  *NOTE:  This change takes effect on Monday, April 28.*
> 
> These additional day-of FP+s can *only be scheduled at the in-park kiosks* and not using the My Disney Experience (MDE/MDX) app or website.  *NOTE:  This change takes effect on Monday, April 28.
> 
> ...*



My take from this article  and item 11 on post #1 is that the fastpass expiring time only applies when going to a new park and for additional FPs obtained at the same park.  If the guest remains at the same park all 3 original FP's have to be used before the 4th and additional FPs can be obtained at the kiosk.  The guest can reschedule expired (unused) original FP's in the same park using an APP.

Is there another article with different information?


----------



## alan_renfroe

It appears that you are correct, but you will have to use all three of your original FP+ first.  

Here's a good link:  http://ht.ly/w9W9e


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I'm still confused, I've read so much stuff on this *sigh... anyway, my question is when or how can you get your first 3 initial FP. I read you go to your My Disney Experience , but if you don't have reservations, then how can you? Or what if you buy your tickets/passes, then can you do it? And continue to do it for each visit? I ask because we do stay offsite a lot...


----------



## Disbug

alan_renfroe said:


> It appears that you are correct, but you will have to use all three of your original FP+ first.
> 
> Here's a good link:  http://ht.ly/w9W9e


That makes sense!


----------



## bangzoom6877

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I'm still confused, I've read so much stuff on this *sigh... anyway, my question is when or how can you get your first 3 initial FP. I read you go to your My Disney Experience , but if you don't have reservations, then how can you? Or what if you buy your tickets/passes, then can you do it? And continue to do it for each visit? I ask because we do stay offsite a lot...



You would have to register for a My Disney Experience account first, then add in your tickets. Once you add in your tickets on your account, if you're staying off site then you could reserve your FP+ attractions 30 days in advance. So when you log onto MDE, once your tickets are added, if you click on the link to reserve FP+, you will see that it will allow you to reserve rides from today until 30 days from now. If you were to have an on site resort reservation , then once you add in your tickets you could reserve your FP+ 60 days before your check in date.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

bangzoom6877 said:


> You would have to register for a My Disney Experience account first, then add in your tickets. Once you add in your tickets on your account, if you're staying off site then you could reserve your FP+ attractions 30 days in advance. So when you log onto MDE, once your tickets are added, if you click on the link to reserve FP+, you will see that it will allow you to reserve rides from today until 30 days from now. If you were to have an on site resort reservation , then once you add in your tickets you could reserve your FP+ 60 days before your check in date.



I've had an account, just glad to hear that once I purchase my tickets I'll be able to do this, phew.. was worried for awhile thinking I'd always have to stay onsite, thx!


----------



## bangzoom6877

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I've had an account, just glad to hear that once I purchase my tickets I'll be able to do this, phew.. was worried for awhile thinking I'd always have to stay onsite, thx!



The advantage to staying on site is being able to book FP+ 60 days before check in, rather than 30 days before your first park day if you're staying off site. As long as you have tickets registered to your account, you'll be fine.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

SO EXCITED!!!:dancing:  MesaBoy, thanks for all your attention to this and your wisdom.  Do you remember all my doom and gloom, (as well as many others)  You kept saying to let it all wash out, and you were right!   This change makes sense - no FP hoarding (well, except for the FP+ which will relieve a few standby spots ) and you can still get more as the day goes on.  I think everyone was planning to book later in the day and use RD for the early ones, and they didn't have enough takers early in the day?  
Now I see some have asked why wait in line with the hopes that you won't have to wait in line?  Good question  Hmmmm   Hopefully they will have CMs at the Kiosks to help you book so the wait isn't so long.

Maybe with this addition, they will add more Kiosks, like one in each land, at least?


----------



## Ava

> Now I see some have asked why wait in line with the hopes that you won't have to wait in line?  Good question  Hmmmm   Hopefully they will have CMs at the Kiosks to help you book so the wait isn't so long.  Maybe with this addition, they will add more Kiosks, like one in each land, at least?


I've been thinking about this, and my "solution" is once you're able to book a 4th FP+ use MDE (or another app) to check wait times. If the SB wait for everything you want to ride is more than 30 minutes, you're probably better off chancing the kiosk line and trying to get a FP. But if there are attractions you want to ride with a posted SB wait of 30 minutes or less, you're probably better off just doing those attractions SB than spending time in line for a kiosk. Unless of course you happen upon a kiosk with no line.  

I'm curious to hear people's experiences once these changes go live on Monday.


----------



## bama belle

Ok, I'm thoroughly confused now! I cancelled one of my 3 FPs on my MK evening so that I could work out booking the MSEP time slot. So now I have a FP for PP and MSEP, but I can't figure out how to add a third choice back in. It seems like my only options are to rebook all my FP to get three or just stick with two. Surely I am missing something here....help!


----------



## ePink

bama belle said:


> Ok, I'm thoroughly confused now! I cancelled one of my 3 FPs on my MK evening so that I could work out booking the MSEP time slot. So now I have a FP for PP and MSEP, but I can't figure out how to add a third choice back in. It seems like my only options are to rebook all my FP to get three or just stick with two. Surely I am missing something here....help!


 I am having the exact same issue. I think we may have to call and have a FP re added.


----------



## jagruti6

I haven't really been keeping up with all the new FP+ information. But my question is, does this new development mean that its makes sense to book your initial 3 as early in the day as you can, So you can continue to use more via kiosk?


----------



## mesaboy2

jagruti6 said:


> I haven't really been keeping up with all the new FP+ information. But my question is, does this new development mean that its makes sense to book your initial 3 as early in the day as you can, So you can continue to use more via kiosk?



It boils down to a quantity versus quality decision in my opinion.  The best use of 3 FPs are when lines are longest, which is typically afternoon.  But if you want to start getting 4th and 5th FPs earlier in the day, you need to choose your first three in the morning--when they are less valuable (i.e. save less time).


----------



## g-dad66

mesaboy2 said:


> It boils down to a quantity versus quality decision in my opinion.  The best use of 3 FPs are when lines are longest, which is typically afternoon.  But if you want to start getting 4th and 5th FPs earlier in the day, you need to choose your first three in the morning--when they are less valuable (i.e. save less time).





And what we don't really know yet is what kind of availability there will be for that 4th and 5th FP (especially during peak season).  It could turn out to be that quality is so low that going for quantity is not the best strategy.

On the other hand, if 4th and 5th FP are still available for some of the B-type attractions, they could be worth it (since the main effect of FP+ on lengthening standby waits appears to be on the B-type attractions such as Pirates, Jungle Cruise, and Haunted Mansion),


----------



## bama belle

ePink said:


> I am having the exact same issue. I think we may have to call and have a FP re added.


That is what I was thinking too. I hope they can do it!


----------



## ePink

Bama Belle - I called this morning and they added one back in. All is well.


----------



## Adventure1

This has probably already been answered but how do you keep track of your fast pass times now that they are pre-loaded on to your bands?  Before a ticket informed you of the time?  I can't remember 1 hour to the next...
I just printed out our FP+ MK events but that still means carrying around a piece of paper    HELP!


----------



## CruisinNick

Adventure1 said:


> This has probably already been answered but how do you keep track of your fast pass times now that they are pre-loaded on to your bands?  Before a ticket informed you of the time?  I can't remember 1 hour to the next... I just printed out our FP+ MK events but that still means carrying around a piece of paper    HELP!



Download the MyDisneyExperience App!


----------



## Adventure1

CruisinNick said:


> Download the MyDisneyExperience App!



I was afraid someone would say this! HAHA!


----------



## db57me

Adventure1 said:


> I was afraid someone would say this! HAHA!



MDE can also be accessed online. However, if you have a smartphone, using the app, or going online, is easier and more quickly accessible than logging into your computer. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/


----------



## CruisinNick

Adventure1 said:


> I was afraid someone would say this! HAHA!



The other option would be visiting a kiosk and pulling them up to see what ones you booked.

What the kiosks need is a little slip of paper that pops out with a summary of your FP+ times!


----------



## solana131

Adventure1 said:


> This has probably already been answered but how do you keep track of your fast pass times now that they are pre-loaded on to your bands?  Before a ticket informed you of the time?  I can't remember 1 hour to the next... I just printed out our FP+ MK events but that still means carrying around a piece of paper    HELP!



I do have the MDE app, but I just have a cheap StraightTalk smartphone, so it is pretty slow in the parks. I find it is easier to put everything on an Excel spreadsheet then upload it to ThinkFreeOffice online. Then I can download it to the ThinkFree app on my phone. Once your documents are downloaded (I do this before we leave on the trip, or if there are changes, in the room that morning) it does not use internet, so you can access it fast. I put everything on the spreadsheet including park hours, my ADRs, my FP times, parade and show times, my plans for the day. It is so much easier for me than waiting for the MDE app to load on the go.


----------



## ougrad86

solana131 said:


> I do have the MDE app, but I just have a cheap StraightTalk smartphone, so it is pretty slow in the parks. I find it is easier to put everything on an Excel spreadsheet then upload it to ThinkFreeOffice online. Then I can download it to the ThinkFree app on my phone. Once your documents are downloaded (I do this before we leave on the trip, or if there are changes, in the room that morning) it does not use internet, so you can access it fast. I put everything on the spreadsheet including park hours, my ADRs, my FP times, parade and show times, my plans for the day. It is so much easier for me than waiting for the MDE app to load on the go.



I just did a screen shot - mainly as backup in case everything went away.  By the time we got to the parks though, I had been stressing so much I had it all memorized!  I had a backup on paper as well I just slid into my bag, but did not need to refer to either.


----------



## bama belle

ePink said:


> Bama Belle - I called this morning and they added one back in. All is well.


I did too


----------



## bangzoom6877

ougrad86 said:


> I just did a screen shot - mainly as backup in case everything went away.  By the time we got to the parks though, I had been stressing so much I had it all memorized!  I had a backup on paper as well I just slid into my bag, but did not need to refer to either.



I'm going to do this exact same thing. Thank you for pointing this out!  I'll take a screen shot of each day on my phone, but I always bring a printed copy of our touring itinerary (yes, even with smart phones now!), so I will note the times on that  as well. But better to have it in two places than one.


----------



## db57me

bangzoom6877 said:


> I'm going to do this exact same thing. Thank you for pointing this out!  I'll take a screen shot of each day on my phone, but I always bring a printed copy of our touring itinerary (yes, even with smart phones now!), so I will note the times on that  as well. But better to have it in two places than one.


  Yes, I agree, it is always good to have backup in various forms. However, there have been recent reports that CMs at E & A meet & greets have not accepted these snapshots or printed copies of FP+ bookings. Guests have been turned away if there MagicBand does not register the booking, needing to see guest services to work it all out.  Now, Disney reports that there have been glitches, which are, or will be, fixed.   

Read this article, make sure you scroll down to the section "FASTPASS WOES." http://www.insidethemagic.net/2014/...uts-wait-to-meet-anna-and-elsa-when-it-works/


----------



## BigMommaMouse

db57me said:


> Yes, I agree, it is always good to have backup in various forms. However, there have been recent reports that CMs at E & A meet & greets have not accepted these snapshots or printed copies of FP+ bookings. Guests have been turned away if there MagicBand does not register the booking, needing to see guest services to work it all out.  Now, Disney reports that there have been glitches, which are, or will be, fixed.
> 
> Read this article, make sure you scroll down to the section "FASTPASS WOES." http://www.insidethemagic.net/2014/...uts-wait-to-meet-anna-and-elsa-when-it-works/



Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Disbug

Can your resort print out your itinerary when you check in? (Complete with FP+ and dining reservations?)


----------



## BlackPearl695

Was just on MDE and saw that SDMT is showing up for booking FP+!!! When did this happen? Is it open now?


----------



## SRUAlmn

BlackPearl695 said:


> Was just on MDE and saw that SDMT is showing up for booking FP+!!! When did this happen? Is it open now?



When is your trip? That's so exciting!! We book out FP+ in two weeks!!!


----------



## BlackPearl695

Our trip is in July. My FP+ window isn't open yet so I can't try to book it, but this is the first time I've noticed it showing up. Was wondering if anyone had tried yet and what the first booking date is.


----------



## jmuller120

When we are in Epcot there are two people from our group of 5 who don't do thrill rides but Captain EO, Journey, and LwL don't really need a FP+. If we just book Mission Space for all 5 but only 3 of us use it will we all still be able to add a 4th FP+ without technically using all 3 of their first ones? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Disbug

BlackPearl695 said:


> Our trip is in July. My FP+ window isn't open yet so I can't try to book it, but this is the first time I've noticed it showing up. Was wondering if anyone had tried yet and what the first booking date is.



I looked for my dates in May and it isn't there (YET)!


----------



## mesaboy2

jmuller120 said:


> When we are in Epcot there are two people from our group of 5 who don't do thrill rides but Captain EO, Journey, and LwL don't really need a FP+. If we just book Mission Space for all 5 but only 3 of us use it will we all still be able to add a 4th FP+ without technically using all 3 of their first ones?
> Thanks for your help!



I believe so.  The trigger for getting 4+ FPs looks to be this:

- A minimum of one of the 3 prebooked FPs must be used, and
- All 3 prebooked FPs must "expire", presumably meaning their windows must pass.


----------



## bangzoom6877

db57me said:


> Yes, I agree, it is always good to have backup in various forms. However, there have been recent reports that CMs at E & A meet & greets have not accepted these snapshots or printed copies of FP+ bookings. Guests have been turned away if there MagicBand does not register the booking, needing to see guest services to work it all out.  Now, Disney reports that there have been glitches, which are, or will be, fixed.  Read this article, make sure you scroll down to the section "FASTPASS WOES." http://www.insidethemagic.net/2014/04/frozen-characters-find-new-home-at-walt-disney-world-as-fastpass-cuts-wait-to-meet-anna-and-elsa-when-it-works/



  Thank you for posting this. I sure hope there aren't problems with 7DMT. This ride is making me crazy. DS9 really wants to go on it, but my little one isn't sure (he will be 7 on Thursday).  I'm going to get all of us FP+ for it if I can, even though I'm not riding. Then at least is DS7 decides he wants to go on, he will have the FP for it, and if he doesn't we can swap magic bands with DS9 and DH and they can ride twice.   I will have to prepare them though for the worst case scenario in order to avoid a complete meltdown at MK. Right now I'm picturing issues just like the A & E meet and greet FP+ issues. Hopefully everything works out. I always keep the kids informed of what's going on, so I'll keep them informed of this as well.

The plan is to reserve a FP+ for 7DMT first thing in the morning. Maybe if there is a glitch the line won't be too bad at rope drop anyway...hey, I can dream right?


----------



## Day-Day

mesaboy2 said:


> I believe so.  The trigger for getting 4+ FPs looks to be this:
> 
> - A minimum of one of the 3 prebooked FPs must be used, and
> - All 3 prebooked FPs must "expire", presumably meaning their windows must pass.



Where do you get this information?  Is there a link?


----------



## jmuller120

mesaboy2 said:


> I believe so.  The trigger for getting 4+ FPs looks to be this:
> 
> - A minimum of one of the 3 prebooked FPs must be used, and
> - All 3 prebooked FPs must "expire", presumably meaning their windows must pass.



Thank you for the help!


----------



## mesaboy2

Day-Day said:


> Where do you get this information?  Is there a link?



The OP.



jmuller120 said:


> Thank you for the help!



You're welcome.


----------



## Stefecatzz

Mesaboy- Thanks for updating your 1st post to include the rollout tomorrow of additional FP+s!  I just noticed it today & am going to change my times now from evening to earlier in the day so I can fully take advantage of this!

However, I need to think about it for some attractions such as PPF, RnR or Soarin as they might not be available for day of booking (especially when trying in the afternoon or evening after the initial 3 are used) just like it was for the legacy FP system..


----------



## mesaboy2

Stefecatzz said:


> Mesaboy- Thanks for updating your 1st post to include the rollout tomorrow of additional FP+s!  I just noticed it today & am going to change my times now from evening to earlier in the day so I can fully take advantage of this!
> 
> However, I need to think about it for some attractions such as PPF, RnR or Soarin as they might not be available for day of booking (especially when trying in the afternoon or evening after the initial 3 are used) just like it was for the legacy FP system..



Some updates in the General Strategies section also that discuss the new tradeoffs.


----------



## BlackPearl695

Disbug said:
			
		

> I looked for my dates in May and it isn't there (YET)!



Thanks for checking!


----------



## Day-Day

Here is a fun one to try for someone visiting tomorrow or a few days after but I'm not convinced it will work.  For EPCOT or DHS with tiered FPs and staying in same park:

Let first 2 original FP's expire
Use 3rd original FP
Go to kiosk and book 4th FP for tier 1 attraction
Re-schedule first 2 original FP's using app

I'm guessing that item 3 won't work but if it does then item 4 won't.

ETA:  The online articles I've read indicate that if an original FP is used and the other two expire a FP can be obtained from a kiosk at *another park*.  They indicate that the 4th FP can be obtained at the same park only after the original 3 have been used but who knows?


----------



## daisyx3

My last MK day is June 21.  7DMT does not show up as an option.  I keep checking.  Maybe it still won't be officially open then.


----------



## Stefecatzz

mesaboy2 said:


> Some updates in the General Strategies section also that discuss the new tradeoffs.



Thanks!  I didn't scroll down that far.  

Do you know if the locations for the FP+ kiosks you added on that page remain the same today?  I looked at the thread for that but it hasn't been updated since January.


----------



## mesaboy2

Stefecatzz said:


> Thanks!  I didn't scroll down that far.
> 
> Do you know if the locations for the FP+ kiosks you added on that page remain the same today?  I looked at the thread for that but it hasn't been updated since January.



I don't.  It's probably mostly accurate, but that's a feeble answer.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Day-Day said:


> Here is a fun one to try for someone visiting tomorrow or a few days after but I'm not convinced it will work.  For EPCOT or DHS with tiered FPs and staying in same park:
> 
> [*]Let first 2 original FP's expire
> [*]Use 3rd original FP
> [*]Go to kiosk and book 4th FP for tier 1 attraction
> [*]Re-schedule first 2 original FP's using app
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that item 3 won't work but it it does then item 4 won't.



I was thinking the same thing... Book one headliner and two throw away FPs, ride the headliner, let the other two expire and rebook another headliner (although then you run the risk of it not being available.)


----------



## ktondre

How does Fast Pass + work with Fantasmic?


----------



## Itinkso

ktondre said:


> How does Fast Pass + work with Fantasmic?



The Dining Package has the premium seating in the center:

 - Fp+ enter on the left side of the pathway and sit in the Fp+ area - all sections to the left of dining are filled one by one with CMs overseeing this process.

- Standby guests enter on the right side of the pathway and veer to the right entrance. Each section to the right of Dining is filled one by one until the complete standby area is filled.

- Once standby is filled, all waiting standby guests are held in the entrance pathway until 5 minutes before showtime. At that time, they are allowed to fill in the Fp+ area.


----------



## juliebug1997

So, we're not going until Memorial Day Weekend and then again a week later.  Do I go back to my old strategy of getting FPs early and then getting more in the afternoon so that we can ride more often?  I'm sure that I can move my times up if you all think this is feasible.


----------



## Stefecatzz

ktondre said:


> How does Fast Pass + work with Fantasmic?



I had that question as well several months ago.  It was just after they'd changed the process to what it is now.  I think when it first started, you did get better seating & early entry to sit.

I ended up deciding not to bother with it b/c I usually go to the 2nd show if there is one & show up later than most everyone else.  More than once, I've gotten to walk all the way down the right section to be in the 1st or 2nd row.  I was just fine w/this view & don't mind the mist or splash from being that close.  Granted when I did get that seat, both times I was solo for the show & can't remember how many spaces were available in the row around me.


----------



## Barzeski

I'm interested in user reports starting 4/28 about availability of 4th and on fp reservations. I originally planned on booking fp+ in the late afternoon/early evening in our 2nd park (we bought hoppers and are rope-droppers/nap takers at lunch). Now with the option of adding after the original 3, I'm thinking of scheduling mid-morning fp and taking advantage of additional ones later.  Luckily, I have until August!!! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Barzeski said:


> I'm interested in user reports starting 4/28 about availability of 4th and on fp reservations. I originally planned on booking fp+ in the late afternoon/early evening in our 2nd park (we bought hoppers and are rope-droppers/nap takers at lunch). Now with the option of adding after the original 3, I'm thinking of scheduling mid-morning fp and taking advantage of additional ones later.  Luckily, I have until August!!! Decisions, decisions.



I was always planning on FP+ selections in the morning since that's when we do most of our touring. We only go back in the evening if we have dinner at the park. But we have that for 5 out of our 7 park days this time, so it would be nice to get an additional FP+ to ride something a second time. Is this allowed with the new system?


----------



## Barzeski

bangzoom6877 said:


> I was always planning on FP+ selections in the morning since that's when we do most of our touring. We only go back in the evening if we have dinner at the park. But we have that for 5 out of our 7 park days this time, so it would be nice to get an additional FP+ to ride something a second time. Is this allowed with the new system?



Yep, according to page 1.  Your 4th and on fp can repeat a fp+ 1-3 pre-booked selection.


----------



## SRUAlmn

I'm currently going through and making my plan for what I'm going to try to book in a couple weeks, and I was wondering.  Since the new system sort of "prevents" you from pre-booking the MSEP reserved area we were thinking of maybe booking it the night we're staying for EMH.  That night there are two showings.  One at 9 and one at 11.  We'll most likely go to the 11 one, which would hopefully have a better likelihood of having FP still available day-of.  I wondered, however, if that's still considered to be "during regular park hours."  The second show begins at 11, and the park hours for that day go until 11.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Day-Day said:


> Here is a fun one to try for someone visiting tomorrow or a few days after but I'm not convinced it will work.  For EPCOT or DHS with tiered FPs and staying in same park:
> 
> Let first 2 original FP's expire
> Use 3rd original FP
> Go to kiosk and book 4th FP for tier 1 attraction
> Re-schedule first 2 original FP's using app
> 
> I'm guessing that item 3 won't work but if it does then item 4 won't.
> 
> ETA:  The online articles I've read indicate that if an original FP is used and the other two expire a FP can be obtained from a kiosk at *another park*.  They indicate that the 4th FP can be obtained at the same park only after the original 3 have been used but who knows?



Thanks for asking for input.  While I try to keep the OP updated with the latest and most accurate info at all times, it is not always possible to glean all possible scenarios based on the limited information in a press release or an official blog post.  If it turns out that my interpretation of the rules is incorrect, I will update the original post accordingly and promptly.


----------



## bama belle

SRUAlmn said:


> I'm currently going through and making my plan for what I'm going to try to book in a couple weeks, and I was wondering.  Since the new system sort of "prevents" you from pre-booking the MSEP reserved area we were thinking of maybe booking it the night we're staying for EMH.  That night there are two showings.  One at 9 and one at 11.  We'll most likely go to the 11 one, which would hopefully have a better likelihood of having FP still available day-of.  I wondered, however, if that's still considered to be "during regular park hours."  The second show begins at 11, and the park hours for that day go until 11.  Thanks!


I just booked mine and the times for the FPs are 8:40-9:00 for the 9pm parade and 10:40-11:00 for the 11 pm parade. HTH!


----------



## kkayluvsdis

I'm sorry in advance if I missed the answer to my question as I read through this thread...we leave tomorrow   Like many, I have our FP+s booked for afternoon/evening(were made well in advance of the 4th FP announcement).  I'm just wondering what is the easiest way to check for FP+ availability.  Is there a better way to check besides "mock" editing my current selections?   

Thank you!

-Kelly


----------



## Day-Day

mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks for asking for input.  While I try to keep the OP updated with the latest and most accurate info at all times, it is not always possible to glean all possible scenarios based on the limited information in a press release or an official blog post.  If it turns out that my interpretation of the rules is incorrect, I will update the original post accordingly and promptly.



Thanks for keeping up with all this.  A few of us that have trips coming up within the next couple of weeks are getting anxious and want ALL the answers NOW!...

We need some guinea pigs starting today.


----------



## mesaboy2

I will be there this weekend myself but won't be able to test it in every possible way.  Call me crazy, I'm just going to concentrate on having a good time!


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

kkayluvsdis said:


> I'm sorry in advance if I missed the answer to my question as I read through this thread...we leave tomorrow   Like many, I have our FP+s booked for afternoon/evening(were made well in advance of the 4th FP announcement).  I'm just wondering what is the easiest way to check for FP+ availability.  Is there a better way to check besides "mock" editing my current selections?    Thank you!  -Kelly



I have seen pictures (can't remember where) with signs outside the kiosks that lists what is available so you don't have to needlessly stand in line. I will try to find it and post it.


----------



## SRUAlmn

bama belle said:


> I just booked mine and the times for the FPs are 8:40-9:00 for the 9pm parade and 10:40-11:00 for the 11 pm parade. HTH!



That does help! Thanks so much!



mesaboy2 said:


> I will be there this weekend myself but won't be able to test it in every possible way.  Call me crazy, I'm just going to concentrate on having a good time!



You deserve it! Have a fabulous time (and take lots of notes )


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> That does help! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it! Have a fabulous time (and take lots of notes )



"Notes" and "good time" don't go together in my world.  Maybe I'll remember something useful to share when I return.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> "Notes" and "good time" don't go together in my world.  Maybe I'll remember something useful to share when I return.



Ha!! That works for me! Whatever you can remember will be more than those of us not there would know!


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> "Notes" and "good time" don't go together in my world.  Maybe I'll remember something useful to share when I return.





Have an awesome time!


----------



## MindyDis

mesaboy2 said:


> I will be there this weekend myself but won't be able to test it in every possible way.  Call me crazy, I'm just going to concentrate on having a good time!



I'll be there this weekend too! Yahoo!! Thanks for all your help so far. I'm a little bummed they changed things so close to our dates and now we're winging it, but I'm sure it will all work out. (Hoping!)


----------



## bangzoom6877

mesaboy2 said:


> "Notes" and "good time" don't go together in my world.  Maybe I'll remember something useful to share when I return.



Have a magical trip!  You deserve it!


----------



## mesaboy2

The irony is I get no access to prebooking FP since I am visiting on the good graces of a CM.  They remain a group getting the short end of the FP stick.


----------



## db57me

mesaboy2 said:


> I will be there this weekend myself but won't be able to test it in every possible way.  Call me crazy, I'm just going to concentrate on having a good time!



Something we all need to focus on, having a good time and enjoying our Disney experience.


----------



## bangzoom6877

db57me said:


> Something we all need to focus on, having a good time and enjoying our Disney experience.



Yes!  No matter what we do, we will enjoy it while we are doing it...we love WDW!


----------



## SplashMo

mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks for asking for input.  While I try to keep the OP updated with the latest and most accurate info at all times, it is not always possible to glean all possible scenarios based on the limited information in a press release or an official blog post.  If it turns out that my interpretation of the rules is incorrect, I will update the original post accordingly and promptly.



Not sure hot to quote the quote.  But #3 works and has been confirmed today in a different thread...


----------



## mike the canuck

mesaboy2 said:


> "Notes" and "good time" don't go together in my world.  Maybe I'll remember something useful to share when I return.



Make sure you enjoy yourself.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mesaboy2 said:


> I will be there this weekend myself but won't be able to test it in every possible way.  Call me crazy, I'm just going to concentrate on having a good time!



Have a great time!  I'm thinking crowds should be relatively light.


----------



## mike the canuck

So I think I can select my Fastpasses starting tomorrow night. (My stay starts June 29)

Here is my run down of my plan and fastpasses I want to get.

What do you think? Any problems

June 30 - Magic Kingdom - dinner at MK - BOG 5:30pm
Afternoon:
SPLSHM
SPACEM 
BTM or 7dwarves
None between 4:30-6:30

July 1 - Epcot - Dinner at  Le Cellier 5:30pm
Afternoon:
Test track
Nemo
SE
None between 4:30-6:30

July 2 - DHS - Brown derby 5:30pm
Afternoon:
TSM 
Star Tours
Indiana jones
None between 4:30-5:30pm

July 3 - AK - Tusker House lunch 12:35pm -
 MK for fireworks. 
late evening fast passes
Buzz
Peter Pan 
Hm 

July 4 - Epcot - Biergarten 6:10 
Soarin
Ms
Se
No fast passes between 5:10- 7:10pm

July 7
Epcot after dinner at cape may
7pm or after
Maelstrom
SE
Living with the land

July 10 DHS - Scifi diner 5:30pm
Late afternoon
RRc
ST
Tower of terror
No fast passes between 4:30-6:30

July 11 - Ak 
EE 
KS
KRR
No Fastpasses later than 4pm
Dinner at Hoop de do 6:15pm

July 13 - Epcot - San angel inn 5:15pm 
TT
Turtle talk
Journey into imagination 
No fast passes between
4:15-6:15pm

July 14 - Keys to the Kingdom check in at 8:15am
 Tonys town square 2:35pm
After 3pm
Anna elsa meet
Story with Belle
Splash mountain
Passes must be between  3:35- 8pm
Wishes dessert party 9pm

Let me know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## CrowleyFam

bangzoom6877 said:


> You would have to register for a My Disney Experience account first, then add in your tickets. Once you add in your tickets on your account, if you're staying off site then you could reserve your FP+ attractions 30 days in advance. So when you log onto MDE, once your tickets are added, if you click on the link to reserve FP+, you will see that it will allow you to reserve rides from today until 30 days from now. If you were to have an on site resort reservation , then once you add in your tickets you could reserve your FP+ 60 days before your check in date.


OK, this mostly answers my question.  I own a timeshare outside of Disney.  If I add a single night at a Disney property before my timeshare stay, can I use the 60 day window for my whole stay?


----------



## psimon

This is a wonderful thread... though I did glaze over a little... so much to read!  

One question whose answer I am sure I missed..... what happens to your plans if a reservation you set up as a FP+ is closed the day you arrive? How does that change anything related to getting another ride scheduled?

Also, a sidebar question...

Which is better, doing a FP+ for Test Track for all of the family, or doing the single rider version?

Many thanks...

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## mesaboy2

Mike, your selections and plan looks good to me.


----------



## mike the canuck

mesaboy2 said:


> Mike, your selections and plan looks good to me.



Awesome! Thanks. Will it make a difference if I book my Fastpasses at midnight tonight or wait a few hours until I get up in the early morning for work. Is it worth losing the sleep.? Lol


----------



## Itinkso

mike the canuck said:


> Awesome! Thanks. Will it make a difference if I book my Fastpasses at midnight tonight or wait a few hours until I get up in the early morning for work. Is it worth losing the sleep.? Lol



That will give you the best shot at booking A&E. Do that day first and then go to bed!


----------



## mike the canuck

Itinkso said:


> That will give you the best shot at booking A&E. Do that day first and then go to bed!


 ok thanks. How many days after my first stay will it let me book? I arrive on June 29 and leave July 16. A total of 17 days


----------



## Itinkso

mike the canuck said:


> ok thanks. How many days after my first stay will it let me book? I arrive on June 29 and leave July 16. A total of 17 days



According to Post #1, you can book the number of days that are equivalent to your ticket length/entitlements. Are you doing a split stay?


----------



## mike the canuck

Itinkso said:


> According to Post #1, you can book the number of days that are equivalent to your ticket length/entitlements. Are you doing a split stay?


Yes. We are doing a split stay.
June 29 - room only
June 30 - 14 - Magic Your Way package
June 14 - 16 - room only.

Is this a problem?


----------



## Itinkso

mike the canuck said:


> Yes. We are doing a split stay.
> June 29 - room only
> June 30 - 14 - Magic Your Way package
> June 14 - 16 - room only.
> 
> Is this a problem?



I'm not sure... your tickets are part of your package and covers the day you want to meet A&E. I will defer to mesaboy and others.

**your 60 day mark is probably May 1st??


----------



## mesaboy2

Itinkso said:


> I'm not sure... your tickets are part of your package and covers the day you want to meet A&E. I will defer to mesaboy and others.  **your 60 day mark is probably May 1st??



I'd be guessin'.  Split stays throw me.


----------



## mike the canuck

Itinkso said:


> I'm not sure... your tickets are part of your package and covers the day you want to meet A&E. I will defer to mesaboy and others.  **your 60 day mark is probably May 1st??



It says May 1st on My Disney Experience. So I guess it's tomorrow night at midnight.


----------



## Itinkso

mike the canuck said:


> It says May 1st on My Disney Experience. So I guess it's tomorrow night at midnight.



Calculated from the first day of your package so you will be fine booking A&E that far into your stay. Good luck!!


----------



## UDFlyer12

Has anyone had what is shown for their fastpasses differ from the website to the app? When I look online, I have everything I booked. But when I look on the app, one of my fastpasses is missing and another doesn't have the whole group attached to it? I've taken screenshots of the website just in case but I'm worried about getting down there and the glitch being attached to our magic bands. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bangzoom6877

CrowleyFam said:


> OK, this mostly answers my question.  I own a timeshare outside of Disney.  If I add a single night at a Disney property before my timeshare stay, can I use the 60 day window for my whole stay?



I have no idea about this...perhaps someone can chime in?


----------



## mike the canuck

Itinkso said:


> Calculated from the first day of your package so you will be fine booking A&E that far into your stay. Good luck!!



Awesome. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Itinkso

mike the canuck said:


> Awesome. Thanks for your help.



You're welcome! I didn't want you to stay up until midnight tonight and then have to do it again tomorrow!


----------



## mike the canuck

Itinkso said:


> You're welcome! I didn't want you to stay up until midnight tonight and then have to do it again tomorrow!


Lol. Me neither. I'm working the 3:30am shift at work all week so I'll have to get up a midnight, pick my Fastpasses then try to get couple more hours of sleep. Lol


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Just wanted to share that Disney is listening!  Earlier on this thread, I had mentioned that I emailed Disney with my concerns about only getting 3 FP+ and not being able to sign up for Jedi Training and catch our ride times too - well, I had gotten an email back with a canned explanation on how FP+ was set up, but today I got a surprise on my phone - I had a voicemail I was unable to retrieve last Friday - today it popped back up as new - it was from a CM at WDW, explaining the new possibility of getting the extra FP+ "after you have used your first 3"  She said, as we've read that you can keep getting more as long as you use them, and you can move to another park and pull them at that park once you have used the ones in the first park.  She gave me her name an phone number for any other concerns and said she will be sharing my email with the departments heads in attractions to help them make decisions on guest satisfaction.  

I was excited to get a response that felt like they care how we experience our days in the parks - I'm just somebody's grandma!


----------



## db57me

Additional clarification, or verification, of changes to FP+. 

http://www.onlywdworld.com/2014/04/disney-world-fastpass-now-has-new.html


----------



## wmoon

mike the canuck said:


> Lol. Me neither. I'm working the 3:30am shift at work all week so I'll have to get up a midnight, pick my Fastpasses then try to get couple more hours of sleep. Lol


  You should be fine. I did mine on Monday and we are in the uk so I did some 3am Florida time and the rest after work at 3pm Florida time and I got everything I wanted.  Ds announced last night he did want to meet Anna and Elsa, I had no problems getting a fp for 12th July at the exact time I wanted.   We are 18 nights on site and for some reason it only let me book 14 nights, I phoned the it dept who did the other 4 days and I now have no problem updating or altering them.  No mine train yet for your dates though.


----------



## mike the canuck

Good news everybody!

Apparently my Fastpass booking date is suppose to be May 1st according to the My Disney Experience website. But I checked early this morning (April 30) when I woke up at 3am and I was able to book.

So this is what I got. What do you think? Will any of the times be a problem? I didn't see any problems but I always appreciate someone else's opinion.

June 30 - Magic Kingdom
12pm-1pm - Space Mountain
1:45pm-2:45pm - Splash Mountain
3pm-4pm Meet Anna and Elsa
5:30pm Dinner at BOG

July 1 - Epcot
12:05pm-1:05pm - Test Track
1:10pm-2:10pm - Spaceship Earth
2:45pm-3:45pm - Nemo and Friends
5:30pm Dinner at Le Cellier

July 2 - Hollywood Studios
12pm-12:20pm Indiana Jones
1:10pm-2:10pm - Star Tours
2:40pm - 3:40pm - Toy Story Mania
5:30pm Dinner at Brown Derby

July 3 - Animal Kingdom (rope drop)
12:30pm Lunch at Tusker House
Possible nap at CSR?
Magic Kingdom ( to see Fourth of July fireworks)
5:40pm-6:40pm - Buzz Lightyear
6:40pm-7:40pm - Haunted Mansion
7:40pm-8:40pm - Peter Pan
Watch July 4th fireworks

July 4 - Epcot
2pm-3pm - Living with the Land
3:05pm-4:05pm - Spaceship Earth
4:05pm-5:05pm - Soarin'
6:10 Dinner at Biergarten 
Watch July 4th Illuminations

July 7 - 
5pm Dinner at Cape May
Epcot after
6pm-7pm - Journey into Imagination
7pm -8pm - Soarin'
8pm -9pm - Spaceship Earth

July 10 - Hollywood Studios
1pm-2pm - Tower of Terror
2pm-3pm - Star Tours
3pm- 4pm - Rock'n'Roller Coaster
5:30pm Dinner at Sci-Fi diner

July 11 - Animal Kingdom
11am-12am Kilimanjaro Safaris
12:35pm-1:35pm - Kali River Rapids
1:55pm-2:55pm - EE
6:15pm dinner at Hoop De Do

July 13 - Epcot
12:45pm-1:45pm Living with the Land
1:45pm-2:45pm - Test Track
2:45pm- 3:45pm - Turtle Talk
5:15pm dinner at San Angel Inn

July 14 - Magic Kingdom
8:15am Keys to the Kingdom Tour
2:35pm lunch/early dinner Tony's Town Square
( no Fastpasses available for me yet)
9pm Wishes Dessert Party


I'll keep checking back to see when July 14th is available for me. 

Thanks for all your help. This thread made everything a lot easier for me


----------



## mike the canuck

Also I would like to mention I did not see Maelstrom at all on the Fastpass+ selections


----------



## wmoon

mike the canuck said:


> Also I would like to mention I did not see Maelstrom at all on the Fastpass+ selections



I think I saw that but only one of the days. 
Phone up Disney IT and get them to do your other days.  Have to say I didn't get a clear answer of if you can book length of stay or just 14 days.


----------



## kte28

So this is a question I have not yet seen.  We are staying at the Dolphin beginning on July 11 with friends.  My question, is more for our friends.  They have 2 rooms; one room is for 2 adults, the other is for 3.  Tom booked both rooms in his name since he is graciously paying for his adult children's room.  For that room of 3, I logged into Tom's account for him and added the names of the kids as family/friends to his profile for him to manage.  However, the names of the kids aren't on the physical hotel reservation.  Will we still be able to book the Fastpass+ for them at 60 days out?  Or am I going to have to have them call the Dolphin and add the kids names to the actual hotel reservation?  I don't even know if anyone will understand what I just said, lol.


----------



## mike the canuck

wmoon said:


> I think I saw that but only one of the days. Phone up Disney IT and get them to do your other days.  Have to say I didn't get a clear answer of if you can book length of stay or just 14 days.



Ok. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Disbug

kte28 said:


> They have 2 rooms; one room is for 2 adults, the other is for 3.   However, the names of the kids aren't on the physical hotel reservation.  Will we still be able to book the Fastpass+ for them at 60 days out?  Or am I going to have to have them call the Dolphin and add the kids names to the actual hotel reservation?  I don't even know if anyone will understand what I just said, lol.



That is a very good (and totally understandable question!) I think the main thing for FP+ is that everyone needs to have an AP or Park TICKET linked to their individual names. The hotel reservation does not come into play here. The reason I think this is that I have family members who have days left on their Park Hoppers, but are not going with me on this vacation (not listed on my reservation). Whenever I am copying FP+ to other people who ARE going with me and are on my reservation, if I select "COPY ALL"- then it also copies the FP+ to these people who are not going. So I have to remember to un-check their names when I do a "COPY-ALL". So that is my experience. More experts will chime in here soon I am sure!


----------



## kte28

Disbug said:


> That is a very good (and totally understandable question!) I think the main thing for FP+ is that everyone needs to have an AP or Park TICKET linked to their individual names. The hotel reservation does not come into play here. The reason I think this is that I have family members who have days left on their Park Hoppers, but are not going with me on this vacation (not listed on my reservation). Whenever I am copying FP+ to other people who ARE going with me and are on my reservation, if I select "COPY ALL"- then it also copies the FP+ to these people who are not going. So I have to remember to un-check their names when I do a "COPY-ALL". So that is my experience. More experts will chime in here soon I am sure!



Thanks so much for sharing your experience!  Good to know.  I wasn't sure if by not having their names on the reservation, the Disney system wouldn't "believe" so to speak that these 3 people were staying on site.  I know on-site, which now includes the Dolphin, can book 60 days versus the 30 days for off-site.


----------



## Ismo

mike the canuck said:


> Also I would like to mention I did not see Maelstrom at all on the Fastpass+ selections



This might be because you had already selected a Tier 1 ride for Epcot.  Since Maelstrom is Tier 1 as well, maybe after you selected TT or Soarin' it removed the other 2 from the list?


----------



## gometros

So with the dedication for 7DMT slated for Friday, do you think it will become available for FP+?


----------



## db57me

POV teaser for part of the SDMT! 
http://thedisneyblog.com/2014/04/30/seven-dwarfs-mine-train-onride-pov-preview-video/


----------



## mike the canuck

Ismo said:


> This might be because you had already selected a Tier 1 ride for Epcot.  Since Maelstrom is Tier 1 as well, maybe after you selected TT or Soarin' it removed the other 2 from the list?



I tried swapping out Soarin and TT to look for Maelstrom but it wasn't listed with the Tier 1s


----------



## karenshenn

Does anyone know exactly what this is?  I am assuming a special viewing area but can't find anywhere where it says where that will be??


----------



## mesaboy2

karenshenn said:


> Does anyone know exactly what this is?  I am assuming a special viewing area but can't find anywhere where it says where that will be??



I believe the OP says it is in World Showcase Plaza.  This is near the twin gift shops at the northern end of the lagoon.

I don't recommend this as a FP option unless you have one to burn and nothing else appeals to you.


----------



## jcarwash

karenshenn said:


> Does anyone know exactly what this is?  I am assuming a special viewing area but can't find anywhere where it says where that will be??



In February the Illuminations FP+ viewing area was in front of the Showcase Plaza shop on the right, if you're facing the lagoon. The entry to the area was to the right of the building.


----------



## bangzoom6877

I was playing around with MDE today and just for fun, I looked at FP+ selections for May 5th...no significance, just chose a random date. I was able to make 3, I chose DHS as the park. I requested TSMM, star tours and Indiana jones. It came up with four different options, and included times. I thought we could choose our times?  How do we do that?  This was done using the app on my iPad. 

For the record, TSMM was not a choice in any if the options that popped up.


----------



## Amanda999

bangzoom6877 said:


> I was playing around with MDE today and just for fun, I looked at FP+ selections for May 5th...no significance, just chose a random date. I was able to make 3, I chose DHS as the park. I requested TSMM, star tours and Indiana jones. It came up with four different options, and included times. I thought we could choose our times?  How do we do that?  This was done using the app on my iPad.  For the record, TSMM was not a choice in any if the options that popped up.



 I just tried that: tsmm, Indy, star tours for May 5, two people. Got 4 sets of (great) times, all including tsmm. Maybe you hit the "button" wrong for tsmm? I'm also on the iPad app.   

Regardless, to choose a time for one or more items that you don't like the offered times for, just choose the best of the 4 sets MDE gives you, then go back and choose to modify the time (or experience).     HTH


----------



## bangzoom6877

Amanda999 said:


> I just tried that: tsmm, Indy, star tours for May 5, two people. Got 4 sets of (great) times, all including tsmm. Maybe you hit the "button" wrong for tsmm? I'm also on the iPad app.  Regardless, to choose a time for one or more items that you don't like the offered times for, just choose the best of the 4 sets MDE gives you, then go back and choose to modify the time (or experience).     HTH



Thanks, I just tried it and it worked. TSMM is available that day for certain times, just not all times of day, which is why it appeared to be unavailable to me (I was looking at times early in the day). Thank you!


----------



## CrowleyFam

CrowleyFam said:


> OK, this mostly answers my question.  I own a timeshare outside of Disney.  If I add a single night at a Disney property before my timeshare stay, can I use the 60 day window for my whole stay?





bangzoom6877 said:


> I have no idea about this...perhaps someone can chime in?



Anybody have any idea on this?  Thanks!


----------



## Koh1977

CrowleyFam said:


> Anybody have any idea on this?  Thanks!



If you have tickets linked, you should be able to make FP+ for the number of days as the length of your tickets at that 60 day mark (from your on site resort stay). 

That is what I was told anyway!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## eightyolk

CrowleyFam said:


> Anybody have any idea on this?  Thanks!



Not exactly the same situation but I am staying on site for 2 night but have just a 1 day ticket. When my 60 days came open last week I could only select FP+ for one of the 3 days that I would be on site.


----------



## slappy1974

eightyolk said:


> Not exactly the same situation but I am staying on site for 2 night but have just a 1 day ticket. When my 60 days came open last week I could only select FP+ for one of the 3 days that I would be on site.



There's a whole thread on throwaway rooms.
The short answer is that if you're onsite for one night, then move off-site you can book 60 days out for each day of your vacation.  In other words if you're 60 days out today from your first day, then you can book FP+ for your first day today, second day tomorrow, third day the next day, etc.

To answer the other question, if you only have a 1 day ticket, then you can only book 1 day of FP+.  If you have a 3 day ticket, then you can book 3 days of FP+, etc.  To book more days of FP+, you have to buy a longer ticket.


----------



## jewelsb

Disappointed that 7DMT wasn't in the list of FP+ when I made my selections this morning.  Any word on when it will be? We're going July 1-9th and thought I'd read that we would be able to select it for FP+.


----------



## Aimros

jewelsb said:


> Disappointed that 7DMT wasn't in the list of FP+ when I made my selections this morning.  Any word on when it will be? We're going July 1-9th and thought I'd read that we would be able to select it for FP+.



It's showing up online for me, but not on my MDE app. Good luck!


----------



## nicoleken

I was able to change my existing FP+ for May 29 to 7DMT!  I did it on the computer.


----------



## mike the canuck

Fastpasses for 7DMT are now available. I got mine for June 29


----------



## bangzoom6877

nicoleken said:


> I was able to change my existing FP+ for May 29 to 7DMT!  I did it on the computer.



Wow, so 7DMT is now available for FP+?  I guess I'll be up after midnight in a couple of weeks when our window opens!  I think I'm gonna try to snag one for later in the morning, and do Frontierland first  so the kids and DH could ride Splash and BTMRR before the lines get too long, then head to Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh and  the rest of Fantasyland, before 7DMT. 

Any advice on what time to reserve the FP+ for 7DMT if we want to do those other attractions first?  For a 9am park opening, I'm thinking a 10:30-11:30 window?


----------



## Ismo

GMA just announced that 7DMT will open to the public on May 28th (I think this is what they said).  So I am guessing the FP+ are open for anyone visiting after that date.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Looking for a suggestion for our 3rd AK FP+...


We will have 4 adults.  2 riders and 2 non-riders.  We are going to book as follows:
1.  All 4 for the Safari
2.  2 for Everest, and 2 for Dinosaur (for the first two to use and ride after Everest) - this will allow us to have the same one hour window since they're for different people, right?
3.  ??

Tough to be a bug will be closed (not that we like it anyway  ) and we sometimes like Kali, but don't really love walking around soaked all day, however, using one for Lion King or Nemo is silly, right?  Don't they just let you in early, it's not a reserved area, right?  I guess we should book for Kali and then we'll have the one that makes the most sense just in case we want it?


----------



## SRUAlmn

bangzoom6877 said:


> Wow, so 7DMT is now available for FP+?  I guess I'll be up after midnight in a couple of weeks when our window opens!  I think I'm gonna try to snag one for later in the morning, and do Frontierland first  so the kids and DH could ride Splash and BTMRR before the lines get too long, then head to Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh and  the rest of Fantasyland, before 7DMT.
> 
> Any advice on what time to reserve the FP+ for 7DMT if we want to do those other attractions first?  For a 9am park opening, I'm thinking a 10:30-11:30 window?



That's sort of our plan, too.  We're thinking of doing Peter Pan, Pooh, and Dumbo at rope drop - standby, and then getting 7DMT for 9:30-10:30 (but riding at 10 since the first 3 standby rides will prob take about an hour?)  We're going to save the other headliners for the day that we're doing a resort day and then doing MK at night.  We'll book FP+ for BTM/Space (we only have 2 riders, so they'll do both with our 4 passes,) POTC, and Haunted Mansion.


----------



## mesaboy2

OP updated for 7DMT.


----------



## jewelsb

Doesn't that figure...I make my FP+'s at 6 am and no 7DMT and now an hour later, it's in there and the system is so busy I can't get in to update it.... lol  How long is it taking you guys to get through??


----------



## monique5

jewelsb said:


> Doesn't that figure...I make my FP+'s at 6 am and no 7DMT and now an hour later, it's in there and the system is so busy I can't get in to update it.... lol  How long is it taking you guys to get through??



Same here. I checked @ 4, 5 & 6am.


----------



## jcarwash

mesaboy2 said:


> OP updated for 7DMT.



Psst...the usage is "Seven Dwarfs Mine Train" rather than Dwarves.


----------



## mesaboy2

jcarwash said:


> Psst...the usage is "Seven Dwarfs Mine Train" rather than Dwarves.



Thanks.  I'm partial to the proper Tolkien form, but I'll Disneyfy it.


----------



## db57me

It's great to hear people are getting in and getting a FP+ for 7DMT. However, I've been trying ALL DAY and the FP+ System is done - via my computer through the online MDE. Frustrating. Either they are overloaded my people going on, or they are updating.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> Thanks.  I'm partial to the proper Tolkien form, but I'll Disneyfy it.



Is Disney really calling it the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train? That sounds so awkward and improper. I'm with you!



db57me said:


> It's great to hear people are getting in and getting a FP+ for 7DMT. However, I've been trying ALL DAY and the FP+ System is done - via my computer through the online MDE. Frustrating. Either they are overloaded my people going on, or they are updating.



The whole site is wonky today and I'm guessing it's due to this.  My mom bought her tickets today through my account and assigned them to herself and they aren't showing up, and I suddenly have 4 duplicates of each of my family members showing up under my name


----------



## mcurran

db57me said:


> It's great to hear people are getting in and getting a FP+ for 7DMT. However, I've been trying ALL DAY and the FP+ System is done - via my computer through the online MDE. Frustrating. Either they are overloaded my people going on, or they are updating.


I bet Disney servers are all fried...  Between 7DMT and the free dining for fall for Disney visa credit card holders going live today those computers are overwhelmed for sure!


----------



## jcarwash

SRUAlmn said:


> Is Disney really calling it the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train? That sounds so awkward and improper. I'm with you!



Yes, Disney's been using "Seven Dwarfs" since 1937.


----------



## SRUAlmn

jcarwash said:


> Yes, Disney's been using "Seven Dwarfs" since 1937.



I totally never noticed it.  After reading this thread I Googled the movie title and sure enough....dwarfs.  I guess I always assumed they used dwarves and never really paid attention to the actual title on the movie.


----------



## Itinkso

SRUAlmn said:


> I totally never noticed it.  After reading this thread I Googled the movie title and sure enough....dwarfs.  I guess I always assumed they used dwarves and never really paid attention to the actual title on the movie.



Disney always used the standard plural form: dwarfs. It's Tolkien who changed it to dwarves which doesn't make it standard, just Tolkien!


----------



## mesaboy2

Itinkso said:


> Disney always used the standard plural form: dwarfs. *It's Tolkien who changed it to dwarves which doesn't make it standard*, just Tolkien!



Yeah, it does!


----------



## Itinkso

mesaboy2 said:


> Yeah, it does!



 Okay, will give it to you and as a speech pathologist who HAD to teach standard English, it's very big of me to do so!


----------



## db57me

GOT IT! Finally, I have booked a FP+ for Seven Dwarfs Mine Train for our week visit in late June. YES! And, dwarfs, dwarves, both are acceptable. Just go with it, and revel in a final opening date and availability of FP+ on MDE.


----------



## acc82

i don't know if anyone's already asked this yet, but I'll go ahead.....

With the new fastpass changes, will they allow you to get additional fastpasses if you have a fast pass for late in the evening or will this bar you from getting additional fastpassess? I'm thinking yes which is unfortunate because I do like the priority 'seating' for fireworks as a fastpass but may have to give it up in order to get more in a day.


----------



## Itinkso

acc82 said:


> i don't know if anyone's already asked this yet, but I'll go ahead.....  With the new fastpass changes, will they allow you to get additional fastpasses if you have a fast pass for late in the evening or will this bar you from getting additional fastpassess? I'm thinking yes which is unfortunate because I do like the priority 'seating' for fireworks as a fastpass but may have to give it up in order to get more in a day.



It's 3 total that must be used or expired before the 4th, 5th, etc. can be acquired.


----------



## CarolAnnB

Has anyone tried FP+ and parkhopping yet?  If I start at MK and use my 3 FP+ there, then decide maybe to go to DHS, can I book a DHS FP+ at a kiosk before leaving MK or at least see if there are any FP+ available at DHS?


----------



## mesaboy2

CarolAnnB said:


> Has anyone tried FP+ and parkhopping yet?  If I start at MK and use my 3 FP+ there, then decide maybe to go to DHS, can I book a DHS FP+ at a kiosk before leaving MK or at least see if there are any FP+ available at DHS?



At the moment, you must go to a kiosk at DHS before seeing availability or booking another FP.


----------



## Andyman33

do ALL members have to be there or just one? (for the hopping part)


----------



## Andyman33

as in...can i run over to epcot and book for our group of 8?


----------



## Itinkso

Andyman33 said:


> as in...can i run over to epcot and book for our group of 8?



Well, in February, ticket media that had not been used for entrance could be used to book Fp+. Scanning of the group's MagicBands at the kiosks would work in the same manner. But, it is unknown if Disney has closed this apparent "opening."


----------



## Mufasa&Simba

I booked a FP+ for Buzz and Splash at MK on May 11th. The 3rd option they gave was the Little Mermaid ride. I originally cancelled that one and it shows that's it's cancelled on the FP+ page but on "My Reservations" under FP selections it's still there. I then decided I DID want that ride for FP and picked a new time, so on that page it says I have 2 FP selections for Little Mermaid (and they're overlapping times) and of course on the FP+ page it's back to the 3. I just want one time for Little Mermaid and most importantly for it to say the same picks on all the pages. It's quite confusing! Hope this is making sense and someone can help me.


----------



## juliebug1997

Does the policy for additional FP's includes the parade?  I'm trying to decide if I want to get a FP for the new parade in MK, but I don't want it to hold us up from getting another FP earlier.


----------



## mesaboy2

juliebug1997 said:


> *Does the policy for additional FP's includes the parade?*  I'm trying to decide if I want to get a FP for the new parade in MK, but I don't want it to hold us up from getting another FP earlier.



Yes.  The parade is at 3:00p, so you'll be waiting for a 4th FP until after that.


----------



## MindyDis

SRUAlmn said:


> The whole site is wonky today and I'm guessing it's due to this.  My mom bought her tickets today through my account and assigned them to herself and they aren't showing up, and I suddenly have 4 duplicates of each of my family members showing up under my name



You think that's annoying - The whole fast pass + was down in the parks all day yesterday. No ability to add a 4th FP, or change any existing ones. Couldn't even get in to check times on current FP! (You could use what you had, but only if you knew your times, etc.) hoping today is better but worried that 7dmt crowds will overload it again. 

Can y'all hold off on booking till we leave please?!? Lol!


----------



## jessibelle

MindyDis said:


> You think that's annoying - The whole fast pass + was down in the parks all day yesterday. No ability to add a 4th FP, or change any existing ones. Couldn't even get in to check times on current FP! (You could use what you had, but only if you knew your times, etc.) hoping today is better but worried that 7dmt crowds will overload it again.  Can y'all hold off on booking till we leave please?!? Lol!



Eugh what a nightmare! It might just be me, but I really don't understand why everyone is freaking out about urgently booking FPs. There's always the possibility that it might have reliability issues anyway.


----------



## SRUAlmn

MindyDis said:


> You think that's annoying - The whole fast pass + was down in the parks all day yesterday. No ability to add a 4th FP, or change any existing ones. Couldn't even get in to check times on current FP! (You could use what you had, but only if you knew your times, etc.) hoping today is better but worried that 7dmt crowds will overload it again.
> 
> Can y'all hold off on booking till we leave please?!? Lol!



Oh man!! I'm so sorry you're going through that. How frustrating!

I'm sure its because a months worth of visitors were all trying to book at the same time. Does Disney not realize this will happen when they open something up for a big chunk of time like that!? Their system issues never cease to amaze me. How can such a major corporation have such technology issues all the time?


----------



## southernfriedmom

I'm afraid I may have screwed up one of my FP+ days & could use a little help... I deleted all but our A&E FP+ for our family of 6 thinking it would be easier to rearrange the other two (apparently I was WAY wrong). I can't find a way on MDE to add just 2 new FP to my one existing FP. It is making me select 3 FP of which A&E isn't available (even though I already have it). Any suggestions or have I just shot myself in the foot here?


----------



## cel_disney

southernfriedmom said:


> I'm afraid I may have screwed up one of my FP+ days & could use a little help... I deleted all but our A&E FP+ for our family of 6 thinking it would be easier to rearrange the other two (apparently I was WAY wrong). I can't find a way on MDE to add just 2 new FP to my one existing FP. It is making me select 3 FP of which A&E isn't available (even though I already have it). Any suggestions or have I just shot myself in the foot here?



This has happened to a few people.  Just call the FP hotline and they will add back two more passes for you.  If you go back a few pages you will find a few others that just went thru this.


----------



## Bullseye

Mesa, why didn't you call me when 7DMT FP+ opened yesterday I thought that was part of this threads services when I became a subscriber!! I had a heck of a time getting my reservations because I didn't find out until 8:30am central


----------



## ohionola

Several questions I hope you can help me with. We are planning an offsite stay in late July 2014.

1. Will I be able to get most attractions at the 30 day mark?

2. Can you still do the 1 night at a disney resort at the beginning of your stay to get access to fastpass plus for your entire trip (7 days). Anyone have any experience doing this? Also would I be able to access the disney magic hours the entire trip if I only stay 1 day onsite.

3. Can I get magic bands for my family if we stay off site, including for a 2 year old that won't need a ticket?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SRUAlmn

SRUAlmn said:


> The whole site is wonky today and I'm guessing it's due to this.  My mom bought her tickets today through my account and assigned them to herself and they aren't showing up, and I suddenly have 4 duplicates of each of my family members showing up under my name



Quoting myself here to post an update in case anyone else is having this issue.

I called the help line today and found out that the reason the tickets weren't showing up is because my family members had their settings still set up for private and not to share plans.  I am the Disney planner, in fact, they only created accounts because that's the only way it would let them accept the invitation I sent, so I'm sure they never sign in or even noticed that.  THANK GOODNESS we figured it out now because the guy I spoke to said I wouldn't have been able to make FP+ reservations for all of us without changing that setting  Can you imagine me sitting there at midnight, all ready to book, and then........denied!


----------



## williamscm3

If you completely miss your FP reservation but use the other 2, can you still try for another one? One morning on our upcoming trip we will be at HS and I'm worried Jedi training academy will keep us from potentially using one of our reserved FP's. We will only be in the park for the morning and will be in MK for the evening. If that happens do I use the app to replace the missed FP or do I go to a kiosk and it count as a 4th FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

williamscm3 said:


> If you completely miss your FP reservation but use the other 2, can you still try for another one? One morning on our upcoming trip we will be at HS and I'm worried Jedi training academy will keep us from potentially using one of our reserved FP's. We will only be in the park for the morning and will be in MK for the evening. If that happens do I use the app to replace the missed FP or do I go to a kiosk and it count as a 4th FP?




Good question.  I'm confident you should be able to reschedule the missed FP at the least.


----------



## southernfriedmom

cel_disney said:


> This has happened to a few people.  Just call the FP hotline and they will add back two more passes for you.  If you go back a few pages you will find a few others that just went thru this.



Thanks for the advice but no luck here. After being on hold for awhile, I was told there was nothing she could do. That there is no way to add less than 3 FP at a time & if I copied mine (which is exactly how I want it - A&E, PP, & 7DMT), it will copy PP & 7DMT but replaces A&E (which is the one we already have at the exact same time) with Belle. So for now, it's either A&E or 3 FP but not both. So frustrated! (And I've remained super optimistic & positive about FP+ until now).  I'll go back to my positive self in a little bit once I'm through pouting about something that doesn't really matter in the big picture. ; )


----------



## williamscm3

mesaboy2 said:


> Good question.  I'm confident you should be able to reschedule the missed FP at the least.



Thank you! That helps ease my mind a bit


----------



## siskaren

ohionola said:


> 3. Can I get magic bands for my family if we stay off site, including for a 2 year old that won't need a ticket?



You can purchase them for $12.95 each, but you don't need them.


----------



## mesaboy2

ohionola said:


> Several questions I hope you can help me with. We are planning an offsite stay in late July 2014.
> 
> 1. Will I be able to get most attractions at the 30 day mark?
> 
> 2. Can you still do the 1 night at a disney resort at the beginning of your stay to get access to fastpass plus for your entire trip (7 days). Anyone have any experience doing this? Also would I be able to access the disney magic hours the entire trip if I only stay 1 day onsite.
> 
> 3. Can I get magic bands for my family if we stay off site, including for a 2 year old that won't need a ticket?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



As for 1., yes.  Most attractions.


----------



## juliebug1997

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.  The parade is at 3:00p, so you'll be waiting for a 4th FP until after that.



Well, that settles that!


----------



## bama belle

southernfriedmom said:


> Thanks for the advice but no luck here. After being on hold for awhile, I was told there was nothing she could do. That there is no way to add less than 3 FP at a time & if I copied mine (which is exactly how I want it - A&E, PP, & 7DMT), it will copy PP & 7DMT but replaces A&E (which is the one we already have at the exact same time) with Belle. So for now, it's either A&E or 3 FP but not both. So frustrated! (And I've remained super optimistic & positive about FP+ until now).  I'll go back to my positive self in a little bit once I'm through pouting about something that doesn't really matter in the big picture. ; )


I would try to call again. I did this same thing(cancelled one of all 9 of my party's FPs) when adding the MSEP FP. The CM I spoke with was able to add our missing FPs after a little work and said that she would advise against using the 'cancel' option. I think this is a major glitch in the FP system that should be addressed, IMO. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## bangzoom6877

I still have a little over two weeks until my FP+ window opens, but wanted to get also some opinions on my tentative plans.  It will be me, DH, DS9 and DS7 on this trip. We check in July 20th and check out July 30th from BWV.  In the past I've found it very easy to plan WDW trips, but despite everything I've read,  I feel like sometimes I have no clue what I'm doing with FP+.  We arrive at rope drop, take afternoon breaks, and we only return in the evening if we have a dinner ADR, and to see nighttime entertainment once per park. We are not visiting AK. On arrival day, we will spend the afternoon at Epcot, starting by snacking around the WS for lunch  and shopping, exploring, and then moving to Future World later in the afternoon, and dinner at Garden Grill. Our FP+ plans so far:

7/20/14: Soarin' 3:45; Living with the Land 4:45; Journey into Imagination with Figment 7:00

7/21/14 (DHS): Star Tours 9:15am (after signing up for Jedi Training Academy at rope drop); Toy Story Mania 10:15am; need advice for a third one (no ToT for our group)

7/22/14 (Epcot EMH morning): Turtle Talk 9:00am; Soarin' 10:00am;  spaceship Earth 11:00am

7/24/14 (MK EMH morning): Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 8:30am; Splash Mountain 9:45am; Under the Sea 11am

7/26/14 (DHS EMH morning): Toy Story Mania 8:25am; Indiana Jones 12:30pm; Lights, Motors, Action 4:30pm (have Fantasmic dinner booked for 5:45 pm, plus taking afternoon break...returning to DHS in time for the 4:30 FP+)

7/28/14 (Epcot): Soarin' (9:30am); Turtle Talk 11:15am; Illuminations 9pm

7/29/14 (MK): Space Mountain 10:15am; Peter Pan 11:15 am; Electrical Parade 9pm

So that's it...we have 7 days at WDW parks. We are not park hopping, we always do just one park per day. How does the tentative plan look?


----------



## Aliceacc

Bullseye said:


> Mesa, why didn't you call me when 7DMT FP+ opened yesterday I thought that was part of this threads services when I became a subscriber!! I had a heck of a time getting my reservations because I didn't find out until 8:30am central



I'm sorry you had such a hard time.

Just as a public service announcement, from someone who is weeks away from FP+ reservations:

As I understand it, Mesa isn't a paid employee of this site He's a member of the board-- like you or me. His choice to start this thread and keep up with all the questions is an act of incredible generosity, not a job committment. there are no "thread services" provided with your subscription to this or any other thread, just a bunch of Disney fans helping each other out when they can.

As I understand it, shortly after the FP+ for 7DMT opened, the whole system crashed. My guess is that the phone chain that a bunch of people on this thread had set up may have failed since a) people were trying to get their own FP+ and b) with the computers down, no one was getting through anyway c) those people who had the phone numbers may have being doing something else when it opened and missed it, just as you did.


----------



## mesaboy2

Aliceacc said:


> I'm sorry you had such a hard time.
> 
> Just as a public service announcement, from someone who is weeks away from FP+ reservations:
> 
> *As I understand it, Mesa isn't a paid employee of this site He's a member of the board-- like you or me. His choice to start this thread and keep up with all the questions is an act of incredible generosity, not a job committment. there are no "thread services" provided with your subscription to this or any other thread, just a bunch of Disney fans helping each other out when they can.*
> 
> As I understand it, shortly after the FP+ for 7DMT opened, the whole system crashed. My guess is that the phone chain that a bunch of people on this thread had set up may have failed since a) people were trying to get their own FP+ and b) with the computers down, no one was getting through anyway c) those people who had the phone numbers may have being doing something else when it opened and missed it, just as you did.



It's okay Alice, I took it in the spirit (I think) intended.  I thought about coming up with a clever response, but I was too busy at WDW myself this weekend to try too hard.    But thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## Mrs Green

bangzoom6877 said:


> I still have a little over two weeks until my FP+ window opens, but wanted to get also some opinions on my tentative plans.  It will be me, DH, DS9 and DS7 on this trip. We check in July 20th and check out July 30th from BWV.  In the past I've found it very easy to plan WDW trips, but despite everything I've read,  I feel like sometimes I have no clue what I'm doing with FP+.  We arrive at rope drop, take afternoon breaks, and we only return in the evening if we have a dinner ADR, and to see nighttime entertainment once per park. We are not visiting AK. On arrival day, we will spend the afternoon at Epcot, starting by snacking around the WS for lunch  and shopping, exploring, and then moving to Future World later in the afternoon, and dinner at Garden Grill. Our FP+ plans so far:  7/20/14: Soarin' 3:45; Living with the Land 4:45; Journey into Imagination with Figment 7:00  7/21/14 (DHS): Star Tours 9:15am (after signing up for Jedi Training Academy at rope drop); Toy Story Mania 10:15am; need advice for a third one (no ToT for our group)  7/22/14 (Epcot EMH morning): Turtle Talk 9:00am; Soarin' 10:00am;  spaceship Earth 11:00am  7/24/14 (MK EMH morning): Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 8:30am; Splash Mountain 9:45am; Under the Sea 11am  7/26/14 (DHS EMH morning): Toy Story Mania 8:25am; Indiana Jones 12:30pm; Lights, Motors, Action 4:30pm (have Fantasmic dinner booked for 5:45 pm, plus taking afternoon break...returning to DHS in time for the 4:30 FP+)  7/28/14 (Epcot): Soarin' (9:30am); Turtle Talk 11:15am; Illuminations 9pm  7/29/14 (MK): Space Mountain 10:15am; Peter Pan 11:15 am; Electrical Parade 9pm  So that's it...we have 7 days at WDW parks. We are not park hopping, we always do just one park per day. How does the tentative plan look?



Can you get fp+ during emh?


----------



## juliebug1997

There are no FPs available during EMH so I would move your 7DMT to after 9 AM.


----------



## bangzoom6877

juliebug1997 said:


> There are no FPs available during EMH so I would move your 7DMT to after 9 AM.



Oh, thank you so so much!

Big Thunder and Splash aren't open during EMH morning right?


----------



## Koh1977

bangzoom6877 said:


> Oh, thank you so so much!  Big Thunder and Splash aren't open during EMH morning right?



No FP+ available during any EMH (am or pm).

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

Koh1977 said:


> No FP+ available during any EMH (am or pm).  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Oh, I meant are Big Thunder and Splash open for the standby line during the morning EMH, or not until park opening?  I know that even if they're open during morning EMH I can't FP+ them. So I was just wondering if only the Fantasyland and Tomorrowland attractions are open during morning EMH?


----------



## juliebug1997

Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are the only two places open during AM EMH.


----------



## Jennasis

I'm sure this has been asked before, but do you have to make FP+ reservations each morning as each day of your trip becomes 60 days out or can you make reservations for your entire trip when day 1 of your trip reaches 60 days out?

The former seems like a lot of work but the latter is patently unfair (much like 180+10 for ADRs).


----------



## juliebug1997

You can make them all at once, Jennasis.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jennasis said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but do you have to make FP+ reservations each morning as each day of your trip becomes 60 days out or can you make reservations for your entire trip when day 1 of your trip reaches 60 days out?
> 
> The former seems like a lot of work but the latter is patently unfair (much like 180+10 for ADRs).





juliebug1997 said:


> You can make them all at once, Jennasis.


----------



## Jennasis

Thanks gang. That's what I thought. Seems unfair, but it is what it is.


----------



## juliebug1997

Jennasis said:


> Thanks gang. That's what I thought. Seems unfair, but it is what it is.



Maybe, but it is Disney tradition that, if you are staying on site, you can make all (or almost all) of your ADRs on the first day you can make ADRs.  I do think that off site people can make all theirs at their 30 mark, unlike how they get to make ADRs.


----------



## Jennasis

juliebug1997 said:
			
		

> Maybe, but it is Disney tradition that, if you are staying on site, you can make all (or almost all) of your ADRs on the first day you can make ADRs.  I do think that off site people can make all theirs at their 30 mark, unlike how they get to make ADRs.



We are staying on site (we own DVC) and its still unfair.  People who check in days before us can swoop in and take FP reservations before we even have a shot...just like ADR reservations.


----------



## ckelly14

Jennasis said:


> We are staying on site (we own DVC) and its still unfair.  People who check in days before us can swoop in and take FP reservations before we even have a shot...just like ADR reservations.



I guess the same could be said of you by those arriving a few days after....


----------



## Jennasis

ckelly14 said:
			
		

> I guess the same could be said of you by those arriving a few days after....



Absolutely!

Make it a rolling 60 /30...everyone has to reserve passes 60 days from that day only.


----------



## mom2travel

Jennasis said:


> We are staying on site (we own DVC) and its still unfair.  People who check in days before us can swoop in and take FP reservations before we even have a shot...just like ADR reservations.


    I don't necessarily disagree, just accepted long ago about ADRs that we get what we get. Trying to look at FP bookings the same way.  FWIW, our FP+ window opened up today for a check-in on July 4th and I was able to book everything I wanted for 4 ppl,  for each of the 5 days of our trip at the times we were hoping to get, including A&E and 7DMT


----------



## ckelly14

Jennasis said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Make it a rolling 60 /30...everyone has to reserve passes 60 days from that day only.



I guess I'd rather have it the way it is.  I just try to schedule the most important thing later in the week.  For example, I had no problems scheduling BOG dinner at 60+5 but I'm sure this would be very difficulty to do if it was open to everyone at the same time.  I do consider this a onsite "perk".  The way that you are describing doesn't appeal to the capitalist in me...


----------



## Jennasis

ckelly14 said:
			
		

> I guess I'd rather have it the way it is.  I just try to schedule the most important thing later in the week.  For example, I had no problems scheduling BOG dinner at 60+5 but I'm sure this would be very difficulty to do if it was open to everyone at the same time.  I do consider this a onsite "perk".  The way that you are describing doesn't appeal to the capitalist in me...



As I said, we ARE staying onsite and it still has the potential to be unfair. But as I also said, it is what it is and we'll make do just like We do for ADR's. I'm not scheduling important things later in the trip. We are already locked in to certain parks on certain days thanks to ADR ressies.


----------



## jcarwash

Mufasa&Simba said:


> I booked a FP+ for Buzz and Splash at MK on May 11th. The 3rd option they gave was the Little Mermaid ride. I originally cancelled that one and it shows that's it's cancelled on the FP+ page but on "My Reservations" under FP selections it's still there. I then decided I DID want that ride for FP and picked a new time, so on that page it says I have 2 FP selections for Little Mermaid (and they're overlapping times) and of course on the FP+ page it's back to the 3. I just want one time for Little Mermaid and most importantly for it to say the same picks on all the pages. It's quite confusing! Hope this is making sense and someone can help me.



This sounds like a "ghost" FP+ that appears listed on some pages but not all. The one you can no longer modify is the ghost FP+ -- it's annoying, but it doesn't exist. The one you can further modify is the real one.


----------



## aRLISS19336

I have a fast pass for SDMT on May 29th but I want to let my Niece use it instead of me. Can I let her use my Fast-pass/MagicBand or Not? Any one have an answer?


----------



## PAL_1

My Swan resort reservation booked online is 70 days out. Last night, I linked our convention Parkhoppers purchased online fron Disney. MDE indicates I can make FP+ reservations 30 days out from today - as if I were staying offsite right now. 

Will my FP+ window automatically expand to 60 days out as my resort stay approaches, or should I expect I'll have to work the phones to get it fixed? Getting my Swan reservation into MDE took hours of call center roulette before I found a cast member up to date on FP+ and it's addition to S&D. Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

aRLISS19336 said:


> I have a fast pass for SDMT on May 29th but I want to let my Niece use it instead of me. Can I let her use my Fast-pass/MagicBand or Not? Any one have an answer?



Yes, she can use your MagicBand.


----------



## Itinkso

PAL_1 said:


> My Swan resort reservation booked online is 70 days out. Last night, I linked our convention Parkhoppers purchased online fron Disney. MDE indicates I can make FP+ reservations 30 days out from today - as if I were staying offsite right now.  Will my FP+ window automatically expand to 60 days out as my resort stay approaches, or should I expect I'll have to work the phones to get it fixed? Getting my Swan reservation into MDE took hours of call center roulette before I found a cast member up to date on FP+ and it's addition to S&D. Thanks!



The 60 days open when you are exactly 60 days from your resort reservation. There is no reason to call. Anyone with tickets linked show the 30 day availability.


----------



## PAL_1

Itinkso said:


> The 60 days open when you are exactly 60 days from your resort reservation. There is no reason to call. Anyone with tickets linked show the 30 day availability.



Thank-you!  That's good news.


----------



## bangzoom6877

bangzoom6877 said:


> I still have a little over two weeks until my FP+ window opens, but wanted to get also some opinions on my tentative plans.  It will be me, DH, DS9 and DS7 on this trip. We check in July 20th and check out July 30th from BWV.  In the past I've found it very easy to plan WDW trips, but despite everything I've read,  I feel like sometimes I have no clue what I'm doing with FP+.  We arrive at rope drop, take afternoon breaks, and we only return in the evening if we have a dinner ADR, and to see nighttime entertainment once per park. We are not visiting AK.
> 
> On arrival day, we will spend the afternoon at Epcot, starting by snacking around the WS for lunch  and shopping, exploring, and then moving to Future World later in the afternoon, and dinner at Garden Grill. Our FP+ plans so far:
> 
> 7/20/14: Soarin' 3:45; Living with the Land 4:45; Journey into Imagination with Figment 7:00
> 
> 7/21/14 (DHS): Star Tours 9:15am (after signing up for Jedi Training Academy at rope drop); Toy Story Mania 10:15am; need advice for a third one (no ToT for our group)
> 
> 7/22/14 (Epcot EMH morning): Turtle Talk 9:00am; Soarin' 10:00am;  spaceship Earth 11:00am
> 
> 7/24/14 (MK EMH morning): Splash Mountain 9:15am; 7 Dwarfs Mine Train 10:15am; Under the Sea 11:15am
> 
> 7/26/14 (DHS EMH morning): Toy Story Mania 9:15am; Indiana Jones 12:30pm; Lights, Motors, Action 4:30pm (have Fantasmic dinner booked for 5:45 pm, plus taking afternoon break...returning to DHS in time for the 4:30 FP+)
> 
> 7/28/14 (Epcot): Soarin' (9:30am); Turtle Talk 11:15am; Illuminations 9pm
> 
> 7/29/14 (MK): Space Mountain 10:15am; Peter Pan 11:15 am; Electrical Parade 9pm
> 
> So that's it...we have 7 days at WDW parks. We are not park hopping, we always do just one park per day. How does the tentative plan look?



After finding out that you can't book FP+ during EMH, I updated my FP+ plans above...so the list above is what I'm currently planning for us to do. Again, I have some time before I have to do this...our window opens May 21st. 

Any thoughts on the plans written in the above quote?


----------



## Itinkso

bangzoom6877 said:


> After finding out that you can't book FP+ during EMH, I updated my FP+ plans above...so the list above is what I'm currently planning for us to do. Again, I have some time before I have to do this...our window opens May 21st.  Any thoughts on the plans written in the above quote?



For your DHS day, choose ToT as your third choice immediately after TSMM. As soon as you ride TSMM, move up ToT for immediate usage and let it expire. As soon as it expires, see if you can get TSMM, Star Tours or RnRC as your 4th Fp+ as you can choose a repeat.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Itinkso said:


> For your DHS day, choose ToT as your third choice immediately after TSMM. As soon as you ride TSMM, move up ToT for immediate usage and let it expire. As soon as it expires, see if you can get TSMM, Star Tours or RnRC as your 4th Fp+ as you can choose a repeat.



What do you mean move it up for immediate usage?  You could make your FP+ times earlier if you've done the ride from the FP+ before already?  

So, theoretically I could schedule TSMM for 10:15, ToT for 11:15, ride TSMM at 10:15, finish and move up the ToT time to 10:45, let it expire and then go to a kiosk and book another FP+ for a Tier 1?  And possible ride TSMM again or have DS and DH ride RNRC?


----------



## Itinkso

bangzoom6877 said:


> What do you mean move it up for immediate usage?  You could make your FP+ times earlier if you've done the ride from the FP+ before already?  So, theoretically I could schedule TSMM for 10:15, ToT for 11:15, ride TSMM at 10:15, finish and move up the ToT time to 10:45, let it expire and then go to a kiosk and book another FP+ for a Tier 1?  And possible ride TSMM again or have DS and DH ride RNRC?



Yes. As soon as you use a Fp+, you can rearrange the times for the following Fp+. It's been reported that for your 4th Fp, tiers and repeats don't matter. When we changed times, we found it easier to have the iPad CM make the change for our whole group. I would nicely ask the CM to switch our Fp+ to "right now" and the CM was able to do it every time we asked.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Itinkso said:


> Yes. As soon as you use a Fp+, you can rearrange the times for the following Fp+. It's been reported that for your 4th Fp, tiers and repeats don't matter. When we changed times, we found it easier to have the iPad CM make the change for our whole group. I would nicely ask the CM to switch our Fp+ to "right now" and the CM was able to do it every time we asked.



Great, thanks!  This is good to know. Even for other times when we are ready to ride an attraction, if FP+ is available earlier that would be ideal!


----------



## bangzoom6877

Is it just me, or is the whole FP+ system overwhelming the first time planning with it?  This is our 4th WDW trip I'm planning, and even with our first one back in 2008 I've never been this stressed about planning out our attractions. Part of it is also that I use Touring Plans, and with the current info I'm getting for my personalized touring plan, I can't enter FP+ for any attractions because I haven booked FP+ yet. So, Touring Plans lists the wait times as standby...in other words, with a 45-minute wait for space mountain, but in reality I will have a FP+ for that ride so the wait time will go down once I book the FP+.  So it's hard to gauge how it will work in the end.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Since we can't make our FP+ reservations until May 18 I haven't been able to really 'play around' with the system much, so I'm wondering...

We have 2 thrill riders and 2 non-thrill riders, so we're thinking of booking as follows (for example...)

2 FP+ for the thrill riders for Space Mountain
2 FP+ for the non riders for BTM (for the thrill riders to use)

What would be the best way to book this?  Should I book Space Mountain for all 4 of us, and then go back into the system and change the 2 non-riders to BTM?  Can I leave them in the same one hour time window?

Thanks!!


----------



## mcurran

bangzoom6877 said:


> Is it just me, or is the whole FP+ system overwhelming the first time planning with it?  This is our 4th WDW trip I'm planning, and even with our first one back in 2008 I've never been this stressed about planning out our attractions. Part of it is also that I use Touring Plans, and with the current info I'm getting for my personalized touring plan, I can't enter FP+ for any attractions because I haven booked FP+ yet. So, Touring Plans lists the wait times as standby...in other words, with a 45-minute wait for space mountain, but in reality I will have a FP+ for that ride so the wait time will go down once I book the FP+.  So it's hard to gauge how it will work in the end.


It is silly how much time and energy that is spent by everyone preparing for their trips, myself included. I think that's an unannounced positive for the mouse house. My trip may not start until September but I was making dining reservations at 180 days and plan to make FP+ reservations at 60. It's made me even more vested in our trip and gets me to check out the Disney website and ap frequently. Increased web traffic and increased vested guests buying into Disney magic is going to show us all that this investment was worthwhile.


----------



## mesaboy2

OP updated to include SWW event FPs.  I copped out and punted it over to Josh at EasyWDW.  So sue me.


----------



## bangzoom6877

mcurran said:


> It is silly how much time and energy that is spent by everyone preparing for their trips, myself included. I think that's an unannounced positive for the mouse house. My trip may not start until September but I was making dining reservations at 180 days and plan to make FP+ reservations at 60. It's made me even more vested in our trip and gets me to check out the Disney website and ap frequently. Increased web traffic and increased vested guests buying into Disney magic is going to show us all that this investment was worthwhile.



Very true!  How many of us are waiting for our 180-day mark to make our ADRs and be sure we could spend our money at that disney restaurant that we just HAVE to eat at?  It does make us eat, think, and sleep Disney.


----------



## psimon

bangzoom6877 said:


> .... It does make us eat, think, and sleep Disney.



You mean we didn't already? 

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## Aliceacc

To be honest, I'm not really stressing the whole FP+ thing,at least not yet.

My date is May 30. One of these days, I really have to put some thought into which FP+ I'll try for, and figure out ballpark timing. 

I figure we'll be in the parks for most of 8 days. We know which rides we love, and which ones tend to get real busy. I'll shoot for those ones, just before/after lunch.

It's the end of the school year. I have 30 Junior letters of recommendation to write, and 300 National Honor Society kids to organize for graduation. I'm testing 170 freshmen on Friday and just assigned each of them a project due in 2 weeks. Next year we're moving to IPads for freshmen, so I still have to finish writing an ebook and figuring out the best use for the technology in my classroom. I also need to ensure that my own kids are in good shape for the upcoming finals and Regents exams, particularly my son in Algebra II & Trig. 

Fastpasses are pretty low on the list of priorities. No matter what I pick, we'll have a great time in WDW.


----------



## db57me

Aliceacc said:


> It's the end of the school year.



I'm right there with you. Our trip begins June 21, my last school day is June 18. There's a lot to do and deal with between now and then, not the least of which is teenage spring fever.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Aliceacc said:


> To be honest, I'm not really stressing the whole FP+ thing,at least not yet.  My date is May 30. One of these days, I really have to put some thought into which FP+ I'll try for, and figure out ballpark timing.  I figure we'll be in the parks for most of 8 days. We know which rides we love, and which ones tend to get real busy. I'll shoot for those ones, just before/after lunch.  It's the end of the school year. I have 30 Junior letters of recommendation to write, and 300 National Honor Society kids to organize for graduation. I'm testing 170 freshmen on Friday and just assigned each of them a project due in 2 weeks. Next year we're moving to IPads for freshmen, so I still have to finish writing an ebook and figuring out the best use for the technology in my classroom. I also need to ensure that my own kids are in good shape for the upcoming finals and Regents exams, particularly my son in Algebra II & Trig.  Fastpasses are pretty low on the list of priorities. No matter what I pick, we'll have a great time in WDW.



Yay, end of the school year!  Post assessments today for common core English. You know, before the Regents. Oy!


----------



## jcarwash

mesaboy2 said:


> OP updated to include SWW event FPs.  I copped out and punted it over to Josh at EasyWDW.  So sue me.



The service around here is terrible!  You'll be hearing from my attorney.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Is it just me, or is the whole FP+ system overwhelming the first time planning with it?  This is our 4th WDW trip I'm planning, and even with our first one back in 2008 I've never been this stressed about planning out our attractions. Part of it is also that I use Touring Plans, and with the current info I'm getting for my personalized touring plan, I can't enter FP+ for any attractions because I haven booked FP+ yet. So, Touring Plans lists the wait times as standby...in other words, with a 45-minute wait for space mountain, but in reality I will have a FP+ for that ride so the wait time will go down once I book the FP+.  So it's hard to gauge how it will work in the end.



I use TP too, and I'm finding that even when I put "dummy" FP times in, the plan will take them out and say it will save more time not to use them  That is really confusing to me, based on the fact that it seems that SB will be getting longer as time goes on.  I feel like they don't really have a handle on how this FP+ will shake out yet....  Our trip is next May, so maybe it is a slow park time and won't matter - I just wanted to start planning and see how it would look because we will only have one day in each park.


----------



## bangzoom6877

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I use TP too, and I'm finding that even when I put "dummy" FP times in, the plan will take them out and say it will save more time not to use them  That is really confusing to me, based on the fact that it seems that SB will be getting longer as time goes on.  I feel like they don't really have a handle on how this FP+ will shake out yet....  Our trip is next May, so maybe it is a slow park time and won't matter - I just wanted to start planning and see how it would look because we will only have one day in each park.



Ok, so then TP has not perfected the FP+ addition to the planning. These days I'm starting to think that TP was a waste this time and I should have just gone with easywdw and my trusted DISers. Oh well.


----------



## ougrad86

mcurran said:


> It is silly how much time and energy that is spent by everyone preparing for their trips, myself included. I think that's an unannounced positive for the mouse house. My trip may not start until September but I was making dining reservations at 180 days and plan to make FP+ reservations at 60. It's made me even more vested in our trip and gets me to check out the Disney website and ap frequently. Increased web traffic and increased vested guests buying into Disney magic is going to show us all that this investment was worthwhile.



I was always invested - always made my reservations first chance I got, and put together itineraries for our park time - I was always an uberplanner, like a lot of us here are.  And we discuss - and change - and discuss - and change.  That was almost as much fun as the trip! 

This need to make the reservations for the actual rides I do not like.  Being unable to get FP's for the rides we like I do not like.  Not being able to get as many FP's I do not like.

I did get into this with a positive attitude; tried it, did not like it.  And increased web traffic is one of the things Disney had trouble with.  It was a bear trying to make reservations for 7DMT when FP opened for it.  And using the app and WiFi in the park during SB...

Disney magic for me had kind of taken a hit .  And I really don't see that investment being worthwhile - people would still come to WDW regardless of how you use FP.  And alot of people we saw there still didn't understand how it worked, either you're a planner or you're not.


----------



## bangzoom6877

ougrad86 said:


> I was always invested - always made my reservations first chance I got, and put together itineraries for our park time - I was always an uberplanner, like a lot of us here are.  And we discuss - and change - and discuss - and change.  That was almost as much fun as the trip!   This need to make the reservations for the actual rides I do not like.  Being unable to get FP's for the rides we like I do not like.  Not being able to get as many FP's I do not like.  I did get into this with a positive attitude; tried it, did not like it.  And increased web traffic is one of the things Disney had trouble with.  It was a bear trying to make reservations for 7DMT when FP opened for it.  And using the app and WiFi in the park during SB...  Disney magic for me had kind of taken a hit .  And I really don't see that investment being worthwhile - people would still come to WDW regardless of how you use FP.  And alot of people we saw there still didn't understand how it worked, either you're a planner or you're not.



I'm also an über planner. I also enjoy planning the trips and figuring out different ADRs and park plans almost as much as I enjoy actually being at WDW. I always find myself saying that I can't wait to go, but then stopping myself and saying that I'm enjoying the time planning. But I'm just finding it harder to grasp the FP+ strategies. Perhaps this is because this is the first year it is being used in full force by everyone and not just in its testing phase, so there aren't accurate reports yet as to how it will work out for the summer season. Perhaps it's because Touring Plans is trying to get a grasp on the best ways to plan and to add the FP+ strategies to its own software, so that is frustrating me because I see an hour wait for TSMM at a time I am planning to FP+ it, and I really don't know how to continue the plan for the day because I know with a FP+ it will take way less than an hour to wait to ride it. So sometimes I feel clueless and frustrated with the whole thing. 

One thing that has helped it to just sit back, take a deep breath and remember that I just live being in WDW, and no matter how much we do each day at the parks, we will be having a great time and making wonderful family memories. Every trip has it's glitches, be it a WDW trip or any other vacation, but we usually laugh about them later on...like the countless times I've been stuck in rain at MK, like DH's first cruise (to Nova Scotia, Canada summer of 2000), where we had literally only 10 minutes of sun the whole five days...and DH vowed he didn't ever want to cruise again (we had to do a lot of indoor activities because of rain and that also meant losing lots of money to bingo). But lo and behold we still laugh about that cruise today...we were on another one, two years afterwards to the Bahamas and he just loved it. And he has been on a few more since then and still loves it. 

My point is, I know we get over these vacation glitches. I know I will get over this one (I'm the family vacation planner so I'm the one who is feeling this big change), and I know we will have a terrific time!


----------



## bama belle

bangzoom6877 said:


> Ok, so then TP has not perfected the FP+ addition to the planning. These days I'm starting to think that TP was a waste this time and I should have just gone with easywdw and my trusted DISers. Oh well.


My daily itinerary for our trip is based on Josh's (easywdw) cheat sheets. I've never done a detailed TP before, but with 9 people and FP+, it's just about impossible to not have a plan! Josh actually goes to the parks and tests his plans and has updated them all with FP+ suggestions. I would highly recommend looking at his cheat sheets if you haven't already


----------



## Koh1977

When can you book FP+ for fireworks and parade viewing?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Nancyg56

I have ignored FP+ until now, because I figured it would be a long time until I could plan a trip, so no need to worry. DH gifted me with a F&W trip in October, with a friend of mine, so now I need to get in on this bandwagon! I already have gotten some great suggestions from Robo and Itinkso, but it is clear I also need this thread, and all of the suggestions! I am looking forward to having a little leg up when we get there, so I hope I get the hang of it by the time sign up time rolls around.

I wll head over to Josh's site, and i apologize if this has been asked already, but is this correct? I can schedule 3 FP attractions in MK, with no tier in effect, and I can also book a FP for BOG lunch, that does not count against my 3 attractions? If so, does this window open 60 days in advance as well?

TIA!!!


----------



## ses1230

Nancyg56 said:


> I have ignored FP+ until now, because I figured it would be a long time until I could plan a trip, so no need to worry. DH gifted me with a F&W trip in October, with a friend of mine, so now I need to get in on this bandwagon! I already have gotten some great suggestions from Robo and Itinkso, but it is clear I also need this thread, and all of the suggestions! I am looking forward to having a little leg up when we get there, so I hope I get the hang of it by the time sign up time rolls around.  I wll head over to Josh's site, and i apologize if this has been asked already, but is this correct? I can schedule 3 FP attractions in MK, with no tier in effect, and I can also book a FP for BOG lunch, that does not count against my 3 attractions? If so, does this window open 60 days in advance as well?  TIA!!!



It is correct that the BOG FP does not count in your 3 attraction fastpasses. The window opens about 60 or so days prior but can vary. Right now it is only open through the end of June. 

I suggest subscribing to one of the big BOG FP threads on the restaurant reservation board, it will definitely be posted when new ones are loaded.


----------



## Nancyg56

ses1230 said:


> It is correct that the BOG FP does not count in your 3 attraction fastpasses. The window opens about 60 or so days prior but can vary. Right now it is only open through the end of June.
> 
> I suggest subscribing to one of the big BOG FP threads on the restaurant reservation board, it will definitely be posted when new ones are loaded.



Thank you! Will head there now


----------



## mesaboy2

Koh1977 said:


> When can you book FP+ for fireworks and parade viewing?





Nancyg56 said:


> I have ignored FP+ until now, because I figured it would be a long time until I could plan a trip, so no need to worry. DH gifted me with a F&W trip in October, with a friend of mine, so now I need to get in on this bandwagon! I already have gotten some great suggestions from Robo and Itinkso, but it is clear I also need this thread, and all of the suggestions! I am looking forward to having a little leg up when we get there, so I hope I get the hang of it by the time sign up time rolls around.  I wll head over to Josh's site, and i apologize if this has been asked already, but is this correct? *I can schedule 3 FP attractions in MK, with no tier in effect, and I can also book a FP for BOG lunch, that does not count against my 3 attractions?* If so, does this window open 60 days in advance as well?  TIA!!!



These questions are addressed in the OP.


----------



## Nancyg56

mesaboy2 said:


> These questions are addressed in the OP.



 I read it, but I am good for nothing this early, and promptly forgot anything there. I am not a commando planner, but because I am bringing a friend who has not really been to WDW other than day trips here and there, I am trying to plan more than I usually would, and still leave enough open space to make sure we are not overly committed. SO much to do...not enough time!!!


----------



## bangzoom6877

bama belle said:


> My daily itinerary for our trip is based on Josh's (easywdw) cheat sheets. I've never done a detailed TP before, but with 9 people and FP+, it's just about impossible to not have a plan! Josh actually goes to the parks and tests his plans and has updated them all with FP+ suggestions. I would highly recommend looking at his cheat sheets if you haven't already



Thanks!  I actually looked at those cheat sheets the other night and it was very helpful and easy. I think I'm going to stick with that for my plans from now on...at least for this trip. Now I feel like a fool for paying for TP again but oh well...it worked in the past and I had good intentions of it working again.


----------



## Koh1977

mesaboy2 said:


> These questions are addressed in the OP.



Saw that...so to those of you who have reserved fireworks viewing as a FP+, when did it become available?  A week?  2 weeks?  2 days?  

Do you think they'll have the fireworks as bookable FPs for the 4th of July special fireworks?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

bangzoom6877 said:


> Thanks!  I actually looked at those cheat sheets the other night and it was very helpful and easy. I think I'm going to stick with that for my plans from now on...at least for this trip. Now I feel like a fool for paying for TP again but oh well...it worked in the past and I had good intentions of it working again.



Which crowd calendar do you think is more accurate?  Josh's or TP?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

Koh1977 said:


> Saw that...so to those of you who have reserved fireworks viewing as a FP+, *when did it become available?  A week?  2 weeks?  2 days?*
> 
> Do you think they'll have the fireworks as bookable FPs for the 4th of July special fireworks?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It could be any of those.  It is not a predictable pattern.  You will need to check back often if you want to ensure getting them.


----------



## Koh1977

mesaboy2 said:


> It could be any of those.  It is not a predictable pattern.  You will need to check back often if you want to ensure getting them.



  well why the heck not??  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

Koh1977 said:


> Which crowd calendar do you think is more accurate?  Josh's or TP?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Honestly, I'm not sure. Based on my experience on our 2010 and 2012 trips, TP was accurate as far as crowds and wait times. Never used Josh's site so I can't compare the two. I have read reports that it works well though. 



mesaboy2 said:


> It could be any of those.  It is not a predictable pattern.  You will need to check back often if you want to ensure getting them.



I wish it was more predictable, even if it was just a week before that we could reserve. I guess I'll reserve another FP+ In place of the MSEP just in case.


----------



## Day-Day

I've looked at some other posts providing experiences people have had getting the additional FPs.  There is one thread that has a good example of a "successful" use of additional FPs in the MK.

I am considering going for morning FPs at the MK for one of our days there.  For EPCOT and DHS, this does not look like a good option because the morning FPs for the main tier 1 attractions are not available.  This is for next week when the crowd levels should be somewhat low.

I currently have my FPs booked for afternoons and night.  We normally visit the resort pool for a mid-day break.  Another option is to move any evening FPs to an earlier time and try for additional FPs late afternoon and early evening.

We arrive at the parks early so I'm hoping that standby lines will still be short in the mornings.


----------



## ckelly14

Day-Day said:


> I've looked at some other posts providing experiences people have had getting the additional FPs.  There is one thread that has a good example of a "successful" use of additional FPs in the MK.
> 
> I am considering going for morning FPs at the MK for one of our days there.  For EPCOT and DHS, this does not look like a good option because the morning FPs for the main tier 1 attractions are not available.  This is for next week when the crowd levels should be somewhat low.
> 
> I currently have my FPs booked for afternoons and night.  We normally visit the resort pool for a mid-day break.  Another option is to move any evening FPs to an earlier time and try for additional FPs late afternoon and early evening.
> 
> We arrive at the parks early so I'm hoping that standby lines will still be short in the mornings.



Agree.  I am planning earlier than normal FP+ at the Magic Kingdom because I hope to score evening FP+ for attractions that previously didn't need a FP (such as PotC and Haunted Mansion).  Maybe a parade if I get lucky.

No real need to do this at AK or HS.  I am considering doing this at Epcot to try to an additional TT FP when we come back before illuminations, or for illuminations itself.


----------



## DLo

I apologize if this has already been asked - i tried a search but may not have worded it right - anyways my ds16 and i traveling with my mom. some rides she will ride with us - others not. can I just select say 2 for her so she won't have do something on her own while we are riding say rnr ? want to be able to use a 4th fastpass but not sure what would happen if she didnt show up to a fp i booked for her cause i had to choose 3 . would it cancel out after the time slot so we could select. new one ? i hope these makes sense ! thanks


----------



## Itinkso

DLo said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked - i tried a search but may not have worded it right - anyways my ds16 and i traveling with my mom. some rides she will ride with us - others not. can I just select say 2 for her so she won't have do something on her own while we are riding say rnr ? want to be able to use a 4th fastpass but not sure what would happen if she didnt show up to a fp i booked for her cause i had to choose 3 . would it cancel out after the time slot so we could select. new one ? i hope these makes sense ! thanks



For her 3rd Fp+, just book RnRC and have your son use your Mom's MagicBand/ticket to use her Fp+ and ride it again.


----------



## Koh1977

If you book a night with tickets and go in and make FPs, what happens to those FPs if you cancel the package later on?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Bullseye

Aliceacc said:


> I'm sorry you had such a hard time.
> 
> Just as a public service announcement, from someone who is weeks away from FP+ reservations:
> 
> *As I understand it, Mesa isn't a paid employee of this site He's a member of the board-- like you or me. His choice to start this thread and keep up with all the questions is an act of incredible generosity, not a job committment. there are no "thread services" provided with your subscription to this or any other thread, just a bunch of Disney fans helping each other out when they can.*
> 
> As I understand it, shortly after the FP+ for 7DMT opened, the whole system crashed. My guess is that the phone chain that a bunch of people on this thread had set up may have failed since a) people were trying to get their own FP+ and b) with the computers down, no one was getting through anyway c) those people who had the phone numbers may have being doing something else when it opened and missed it, just as you did.





mesaboy2 said:


> It's okay Alice, I took it in the spirit (I think) intended.  I thought about coming up with a clever response, but I was too busy at WDW myself this weekend to try too hard.    But thanks for looking out for me!



Honestly Alice, did you think I really thought Mesa was going to personally call each and every subscriber and let them know 7DMT FP had opened  

I was messing around with him and even though he didn't reply, I was pretty sure he knew that. Man o man, give me a break...you can't even joke around with someone here anymore without someone else admonishing you.

And for what its worth how do you know that Mesa isn't my best friend, or neighbor, or barber, or bartender? or that he didn't actually promise to call me when it happened?


----------



## DLo

Itinkso said:


> For her 3rd Fp+, just book RnRC and have your son use your Mom's MagicBand/ticket to use her Fp+ and ride it again.



unfortunately with the tiering. i can't do that. we are riding tsmm together. i can do with tot but not rnr. if only .


----------



## bama belle

bangzoom6877 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure. Based on my experience on our 2010 and 2012 trips, TP was accurate as far as crowds and wait times. Never used Josh's site so I can't compare the two. I have read reports that it works well though.  I wish it was more predictable, even if it was just a week before that we could reserve. I guess I'll reserve another FP+ In place of the MSEP just in case.


I messed my FPs up terribly when I booked my MSEP, so I wanted to give you the heads up. If you are booking another FP then just going to 'change' it when MSEP is available, make sure none of your other FPs overlap the MSEP FP time which is 8:40-9:00. And whatever you do, don't 'cancel' an FP!! You can't just 'add' one, you have to start all over or call Disney to save the day


----------



## Itinkso

DLo said:


> unfortunately with the tiering. i can't do that. we are riding tsmm together. i can do with tot but not rnr. if only .



What is your 3rd Fp+? Just make that hers too and let your son use the extra.


----------



## DLo

we currently have tsmm tot and star tours. she will do tsmm and star tours but not tot. i just switched her back to tot and either my son or i will use it as it is an earlier time . this will be his 1st time for tot and rnr so not sure he will like them - yes even at 16 ! he rode space mountain for the 1st time at 13 - now he loves so hoping he will like rnr too. that is my favorite. i end up riding it single rider by myself every year while they are on tsmm !


----------



## Itinkso

DLo said:


> we currently have tsmm tot and star tours. she will do tsmm and star tours but not tot. i just switched her back to tot and either my son or i will use it as it is an earlier time . this will be his 1st time for tot and rnr so not sure he will like them - yes even at 16 ! he rode space mountain for the 1st time at 13 - now he loves so hoping he will like rnr too. that is my favorite. i end up riding it single rider by myself every year while they are on tsmm !



If you can get RNRC for your 4th Fp+, you can use your Mom's!


----------



## DLo

Itinkso said:


> If you can get RNRC for your 4th Fp+, you can use your Mom's!



fingers crossed !!! our first trip with fp+ so going in with low expectations . just glad they started the rolling extra before we arrive .


----------



## WDWChloe

Kind of an odd question... wondering if anyone had a similar situation - 

I'm going to MK in 2 weeks with a friend who has a separate MDE account.

I booked MY FP+ for FOF parade and a few mountains. When she went on an hour later, FOF was "standby only"

Has anyone had any luck calling to add 1 more person for FP+? Or should I try to take it up with guest services upon arrival that morning?


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWChloe said:


> Kind of an odd question... wondering if anyone had a similar situation -
> 
> I'm going to MK in 2 weeks with a friend who has a separate MDE account.
> 
> I booked MY FP+ for FOF parade and a few mountains. When she went on an hour later, FOF was "standby only"
> 
> Has anyone had any luck calling to add 1 more person for FP+? Or should I try to take it up with guest services upon arrival that morning?



They can only add it for her if there is capacity. Keep stalking the site in case a slot comes open.


----------



## mesaboy2

Winnie and Tigger, I'd like to officially congratulate you for introducing my newest priority category:  D.


----------



## Koh1977

mesaboy2 said:


> Winnie and Tigger, I'd like to officially congratulate you for introducing my newest priority category:  D.



Lol

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mom2rtk

mesaboy2 said:


> Winnie and Tigger, I'd like to officially congratulate you for introducing my newest priority category:  D.



Is that one step from an F for failure?


----------



## bangzoom6877

bama belle said:


> I messed my FPs up terribly when I booked my MSEP, so I wanted to give you the heads up. If you are booking another FP then just going to 'change' it when MSEP is available, make sure none of your other FPs overlap the MSEP FP time which is 8:40-9:00. And whatever you do, don't 'cancel' an FP!! You can't just 'add' one, you have to start all over or call Disney to save the day



I don't think I'm understanding this correctly. I will have to call Disney to change my FP+ selection to MSEP?  Our other FP+ are earlier in the day so they won't overlap with MSEP time. I can't just cancel one of my FP+ and then book MSEP?


----------



## DisneyMomx7

I apologize if this has been asked and answered already.

If you get a FP Plus for F! does it have to be for the first show (like FDP)?

Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

DisneyMomx7 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered already.  If you get a FP Plus for F! does it have to be for the first show (like FDP)?  Thanks!



No, but sometimes there are glitches for Fp+ for the second show. And, depending on time of year, the second show may not be very crowded. We noticed they allowed the Standby/regular guests to sit in the central Dining Area for the 2nd Fant while Fp+ remained in the Fp+ area.


----------



## snorkelyn

mesaboy2 said:


> *
> [*]These additional day-of FP+s can only be scheduled at the in-park kiosks and not using the My Disney Experience (MDE/MDX) app or website.
> 
> [*]All 3 prebooked FP+ must be in the same park.  However, the additional day-of FP+s can be scheduled in a different park only if the ticket associated via MDE/MDX has the hopper option added.  To use FP+ in a different park, all 3 existing FP+s must expire once one is used.  In-park kiosks can only schedule FP+ for an attraction in the same park, therefore it will be necessary to travel to the other park before scheduling a day-of FP+.  It is unclear whether iPad-equipped CMs will be able to do this from another park.
> t[/URL].*


*

Mesa:  Just wanted to update you on my experience at Epcot a couple days ago.  After we used our 3 FP+ (around 2pm), we walked up to the kiosk to book our 4th.  You can ONLY make FP+ in the park you are standing in if using the kiosks.  HOWEVER, if you get a NICE castmember with an ipad, they can make your FP+ for another park.  We used our 3 FP+ at Epcot, went to a FP+ CM with an ipad at 2pm and booked Big Thunder at MK for 9pm that night at MK.  

We did run into other CM who just said "Nope, you can only make your FP+ for the park you are in".  But we ran into 2 other cast members who would do it for us.  The first guy offered this option to me.  And another guy even encouraged us to try and do it on our phones with the app.  He insinuated that this might soon be a possibility.  He seemed as curious as I did to see if it would work.  It didn't, but he ultimately booked us our next FP+ at a different park. 

So, bottom line is:  CM training/willingness is varied.  There are CM's out there who will help you book your 4th FP+ at a different park.

The other thing I was not surprised to notice, is that most of the decent FP+ are gone before 10 or 11am.  They put up big easel boards with a list of attractions with a note next to it saying "unavailable", "limited", or "available".  Most headliners were "limited" by 10am  *


----------



## Gryhndmom

snorkelyn said:


> The other thing I was not surprised to notice, is that most of the decent FP+ are gone before 10 or 11am.  They put up big easel boards with a list of attractions with a note next to it saying "unavailable", "limited", or "available".  Most headliners were "limited" by 10am



I too saw those boards while I was there 2-6 May and if I went to the kiosk just as soon as rope drop there was no time before 6:00 p.m for test track and at HS absolutely NOTHING for TSM!  I thought this new system was supposedly going to level the playing field so that passes would be available for folks throughout the day ?


----------



## jimmysmom74

Mesa, love the updates!  Just curious if you can rank the kiosks at each park in any order of busiest to least crowded?  I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason to it, but I would love to know which ones generally have the lowest lines, and if there are any kiosks that see backups at certain times of the day? 
TIA, 
Tina


----------



## mesaboy2

snorkelyn said:


> Mesa:  Just wanted to update you on my experience at Epcot a couple days ago.  After we used our 3 FP+ (around 2pm), we walked up to the kiosk to book our 4th.  You can ONLY make FP+ in the park you are standing in if using the kiosks.  HOWEVER, if you get a NICE castmember with an ipad, they can make your FP+ for another park.  We used our 3 FP+ at Epcot, went to a FP+ CM with an ipad at 2pm and booked Big Thunder at MK for 9pm that night at MK.  We did run into other CM who just said "Nope, you can only make your FP+ for the park you are in".  But we ran into 2 other cast members who would do it for us.  The first guy offered this option to me.  And another guy even encouraged us to try and do it on our phones with the app.  He insinuated that this might soon be a possibility.  He seemed as curious as I did to see if it would work.  It didn't, but he ultimately booked us our next FP+ at a different park.  So, bottom line is:  CM training/willingness is varied.  There are CM's out there who will help you book your 4th FP+ at a different park.



I will add a line about this.  Thanks!



jimmysmom74 said:


> Mesa, love the updates!  Just curious if you can rank the kiosks at each park in any order of busiest to least crowded?  I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason to it, but I would love to know which ones generally have the lowest lines, and if there are any kiosks that see backups at certain times of the day? TIA, Tina


  The kiosks stuff is the weakest part of the OP.  I need to update that list for sure, but I definitely don't have enough data yet to rank them in terms of how busy they are.


----------



## piperdown

I read the OP and I didn't see this addressed. 

I have the following FP+ scheduled at EPCOT:
9:50am - Spaceship Earth
10:50am - Mission Space
11:50am - Test Track

I use my Spaceship Earth FP+ at 9:50, and am done by 10:15. Would it be possible to then modify the time of my 2nd FP+ to an earlier time (via smartphone), let's say 10:30? Does the system realize that I've used the first FP+? Of course, this would be subject to availability. 

Also, I think I read this is possible, but after I've selected my 4th FP+ at a kiosk, can I then modify the attraction and/or time via smartphone? Again, subject to availability.


----------



## mesaboy2

piperdown said:


> I read the OP and I didn't see this addressed.  I have the following FP+ scheduled at EPCOT: 9:50am - Spaceship Earth 10:50am - Mission Space 11:50am - Test Track  I use my Spaceship Earth FP+ at 9:50, and am done by 10:15. Would it be possible to then modify the time of my 2nd FP+ to an earlier time (via smartphone), let's say 10:30? Does the system realize that I've used the first FP+? Of course, this would be subject to availability.  Also, I think I read this is possible, but after I've selected my 4th FP+ at a kiosk, can I then modify the attraction and/or time via smartphone? Again, subject to availability.



I believe the answer to both your questions is yes.


----------



## ePink

piperdown said:


> I read the OP and I didn't see this addressed.  I have the following FP+ scheduled at EPCOT: 9:50am - Spaceship Earth 10:50am - Mission Space 11:50am - Test Track  I use my Spaceship Earth FP+ at 9:50, and am done by 10:15. Would it be possible to then modify the time of my 2nd FP+ to an earlier time (via smartphone), let's say 10:30? Does the system realize that I've used the first FP+? Of course, this would be subject to availability.  Also, I think I read this is possible, but after I've selected my 4th FP+ at a kiosk, can I then modify the attraction and/or time via smartphone? Again, subject to availability.



Not sure about your first question, but on the second, you can modify your 4th fast pass on your phone after making it at the kiosk. This can save time too. Last night I made a 5th FP for the Ariel ride at MK and realized walking up there was no wait. So we just rode standby and I changed to Pooh (which maybe had a 15 min wait).   It did save me a trip to the kiosk though!


----------



## ePink

Oh, and I noticed the same thing as previous posters. Most of the headliners were gone by 10, no availability for TSMM even at park opening (9:15). IMHO, prebooking favorites/popular rides in the early afternoon 12-3 range, then see what you get after that for the 4th.


----------



## ougrad86

DLo said:


> we currently have tsmm tot and star tours. she will do tsmm and star tours but not tot. i just switched her back to tot and either my son or i will use it as it is an earlier time . this will be his 1st time for tot and rnr so not sure he will like them - yes even at 16 ! he rode space mountain for the 1st time at 13 - now he loves so hoping he will like rnr too. that is my favorite. i end up riding it single rider by myself every year while they are on tsmm !



My DS was timid about crazy rides as well - he rode SM at 9 and hated it, but when we returned 3 yrs later he enjoyed it.  Since then he has built himself up, and we recently conquered Tot and then the Hulk & Dueling Dragons at Universal, both of which he loved!  He was just shy of 18 when he finally tried those...he'll be like me, the crazier, the better!



ePink said:


> Not sure about your first question, but on the second, you can modify your 4th fast pass on your phone after making it at the kiosk. This can save time too. Last night I made a 5th FP for the Ariel ride at MK and realized walking up there was no wait. So we just rode standby and I changed to Pooh (which maybe had a 15 min wait).   It did save me a trip to the kiosk though!



That is awesome.  I can't wait until they fix it so you can do it yourself on the phone, that will be so much nicer.


----------



## piperdown

mesaboy2 said:


> I believe the answer to both your questions is yes.





ePink said:


> Not sure about your first question, but on the second, you can modify your 4th fast pass on your phone after making it at the kiosk. This can save time too. Last night I made a 5th FP for the Ariel ride at MK and realized walking up there was no wait. So we just rode standby and I changed to Pooh (which maybe had a 15 min wait).   It did save me a trip to the kiosk though!



Thanks for the info!  I still haven't decided what our strategy will be. We're going during a very busy time (June 21-27, onsite). No choice with DH a teacher and a kiddo in high school.  I keep waffling between early FPs in hopes using the 4th FP or late morning/early afternoon FPs and hoping RD provides some small standby lines. 

Just wish I had better idea what the day of FP availability will be during the busy season. Probably not good, especially the tiered parks. Luckily, no one in my family cares that much about TSMM, but we do love both Test Track and Soarin. 

On one hand, there are more people using FP (less availability), and on the other hand there are more attractions using FP (more availability).  Hmmmm...decisions, decisions...


----------



## disneybliss2

Out of curiosity, when will the new FP+ only character meet-n-greets become available? I see them under entertainment options but not available to choose yet. I won't trade my tier 1 choices at DHS or Epcot. I may replace something at AK though to see Daisy & Donald. Very frustrated that the only option to see these characters is through a fast pass!!!!


----------



## Itinkso

disneybliss2 said:


> Out of curiosity, when will the new FP+ only character meet-n-greets become available? I see them under entertainment options but not available to choose yet. I won't trade my tier 1 choices at DHS or Epcot. I may replace something at AK though to see Daisy & Donald. Very frustrated that the only option to see these characters is through a fast pass!!!!



Sunday, May 11 is when they begin.


----------



## mcurran

disneybliss2 said:


> Out of curiosity, when will the new FP+ only character meet-n-greets become available? I see them under entertainment options but not available to choose yet. I won't trade my tier 1 choices at DHS or Epcot. I may replace something at AK though to see Daisy & Donald. Very frustrated that the only option to see these characters is through a fast pass!!!!



FP+ only attractions?  Did I miss a post or news item?  If true, me=not-a-fan


----------



## Itinkso

mcurran said:


> FP+ only attractions?  Did I miss a post or news item?  If true, me=not-a-fan



Here's Kenny the Pirates's article:

http://kennythepirate.com/2014/05/0...get-fastpass-star-wars-weekends-shows-get-fp/


----------



## Reddog1134

*"D - Using FP+ here is close to pointless unless you have a very special affinity for this attraction."*

I don't know if I would go as far as to call it "pointless".  Yeah, the fact that it's FP+ only is making it not popular but that may change if there are missing details.

And couldn't you say the same thing for ANY attraction?  Wouldn't a FP for Space Mountain be pointless if I had no desire to ride it?


----------



## mesaboy2

Reddog1134 said:


> *"D - Using FP+ here is close to pointless unless you have a very special affinity for this attraction."*
> 
> I don't know if I would go as far as to call it "pointless".  Yeah, the fact that it's FP+ only is making it not popular but that may change if there are missing details.
> 
> And couldn't you say the same thing for ANY attraction?  Wouldn't a FP for Space Mountain be pointless if I had no desire to ride it?



That's where "very special affinity" comes in.  You REALLY want to do it?  You must use FP.  You REALLY want to do Space?  There's a standby queue if FP doesn't work for whatever reason.  You have no choice with these three new ones.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Does anyone have experience getting 4,5th etc FP at AK?  I am wanting to park hop there in the late afternoon and stay till closing at 7.  Wondering if I can use FP at our first park and still be able to get FP for KRR and KS when we get to AK that afternoon.  Oh and we are going on June 1st if this makes a difference.  Thanks!


----------



## Gryhndmom

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Does anyone have experience getting 4,5th etc FP at AK?  I am wanting to park hop there in the late afternoon and stay till closing at 7.  Wondering if I can use FP at our first park and still be able to get FP for KRR and KS when we get to AK that afternoon.  Oh and we are going on June 1st if this makes a difference.  Thanks!



Last week when I was there I did HS in morning with three fp's then went to epcot to try and get a fourth for TT...only ones left at 1:30 p.m. Were for nighttime (6:30 and on) so I passed since I had been at the parks since 8:00.  Really think it is going to depend on crowds and what rides folks are most interested in riding.


----------



## Mfischee

Of course another FP+ question! So after you have used all your 3 fast passes and are able to then go to the kiosk and get more.. how many can you get at a time or can you only get one at a time??


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Mfischee said:


> Of course another FP+ question! So after you have used all your 3 fast passes and are able to then go to the kiosk and get more.. how many can you get at a time or can you only get one at a time??



you can only get one more at a time (as of right now).  Good news is many people have reported being able to change that FP+ around timewise on their smartphone/ ipad after they got it at the kiosk (hopefully that makes sense). Once you use that 4th FP then you can go back to a kiosk and get yet another FP and so on and so forth.


----------



## Nemo32

I have a park hopper and have my 3 FP+ booked for my first park. With all of the new packages, etc. for fireworks and shows...do you think it's possible to book the 4th FP for fireworks/show when I arrive at the second park in the evening? Specifically, Fantasmic!, Wishes and Illuminations. Thanks!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Nemo32 said:


> I have a park hopper and have my 3 FP+ booked for my first park. With all of the new packages, etc. for fireworks and shows...do you think it's possible to book the 4th FP for fireworks/show when I arrive at the second park in the evening? Specifically, Fantasmic!, Wishes and Illuminations. Thanks!



Probably not based on what I encountered last week Since you can't book the 4th until after the 3rd pass has expired/been used.  Lots of people were booking illuminations etc as part of the 1st 3 fp's.


----------



## Nemo32

Gryhndmom said:


> Probably not based on what I encountered last week Since you can't book the 4th until after the 3rd pass has expired/been used.  Lots of people were booking illuminations etc as part of the 1st 3 fp's.



Hm...ok...I don't really wana use any of the first three on fireworks or a show, so I guess I will stick with my original strategy to stake out a spot an hour before most, like I've done in the past.


----------



## mwerner2

This is from mesaboys incredibly helpful first post.  Thanks are not enough:

14.  AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days. Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum. 

The scenario:  We're staying off-site with UC tickets and are not annual pass holders.  There are 7 adults in our party all arriving on June 2.  Five of us are staying for 7 days, and 2 of us are staying for 10 days.  All the tickets are linked to an MDE account held by one of the 7 dayers.  We've made our 30 day in advance FP+ selections for the first 7 days.  

Here's the problem:  The 2 of us with 10 day tickets can't make anymore FP+ selections for the additional 3 days.  When we called Disney to ask about this, we got the same answer as if we were AP holders.  We will only be able to make the FP+ selections for the 8th day after the 1st day of our vacation is past.  So we really can make the last 3 days of FP+ reservations only 6 days in advance.

Has anyone else run into this?  Would it be better (or even possible) to:
1)split our tickets into 2 MDE accounts, one for the 7 dayers and one for the 10 dayers?  
2)move all our reservations to a MDE account held by a 10 dayer?  

Or are all off-site guests limited to 7 days of reservations like AP holders, so we're just stuck (as a former AP holder, I think this policy stinks BTW)  

If this question is addressed elsewhere, I would be grateful for a link.


----------



## sasmom

I just noticed that "meet Tinkerbell at Town Square Theater" is listed as a B attraction in Magic Kingdom.  Is Tinkerbell moving, and does anyone know when it's supposed to happen?  Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere and I missed it.  Thanks!


----------



## longhorns2

Following


----------



## Itinkso

sasmom said:


> I just noticed that "meet Tinkerbell at Town Square Theater" is listed as a B attraction in Magic Kingdom.  Is Tinkerbell moving, and does anyone know when it's supposed to happen?  Sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere and I missed it.  Thanks!



Begins at TST on May 20th. No Fairy friends will meet with her.


----------



## sasmom

Itinkso said:


> Begins at TST on May 20th. No Fairy friends will meet with her.



Thanks.  Bummer that no fairy friends will be with her.  DD3 really wants to meet Zarina!


----------



## momoftwins2006

Im very new to this board (or any) that I have no idea how to find the info I need- I did a search for "fast pass+ info, especially what is tier 1" and it directed me here but I still can't find the answers.  Can someone direct me. Also I have no idea what many of the short forms mean. I figured out DS is darling son (I think) but I'm not sure of others. Please direct me to where I can find this out too.  Thanks so much.


----------



## michelle06

momoftwins2006 said:


> Im very new to this board (or any) that I have no idea how to find the info I need- I did a search for "fast pass+ info, especially what is tier 1" and it directed me here but I still can't find the answers.  Can someone direct me. Also I have no idea what many of the short forms mean. I figured out DS is darling son (I think) but I'm not sure of others. Please direct me to where I can find this out too.  Thanks so much.



All of the important information is in post 1 of this thread.  Go to page 1 and scroll to the top.  The information is updated regularly.


----------



## mesaboy2

mwerner2 said:


> This is from mesaboys incredibly helpful first post.  Thanks are not enough:
> 
> 14.  AP holders without an onsite reservation can book up to 30 days in advance, for a maximum of 7 days. Once one of those 7 days passes or is used, an additional day of FP+ can be prebooked, ad infinitum.
> 
> The scenario:  We're staying off-site with UC tickets and are not annual pass holders.  There are 7 adults in our party all arriving on June 2.  Five of us are staying for 7 days, and 2 of us are staying for 10 days.  All the tickets are linked to an MDE account held by one of the 7 dayers.  We've made our 30 day in advance FP+ selections for the first 7 days.
> 
> Here's the problem:  The 2 of us with 10 day tickets can't make anymore FP+ selections for the additional 3 days.  When we called Disney to ask about this, we got the same answer as if we were AP holders.  We will only be able to make the FP+ selections for the 8th day after the 1st day of our vacation is past.  So we really can make the last 3 days of FP+ reservations only 6 days in advance.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this?  Would it be better (or even possible) to:
> 1)split our tickets into 2 MDE accounts, one for the 7 dayers and one for the 10 dayers?
> 2)move all our reservations to a MDE account held by a 10 dayer?
> 
> Or are all off-site guests limited to 7 days of reservations like AP holders, so we're just stuck (as a former AP holder, I think this policy stinks BTW)
> 
> If this question is addressed elsewhere, I would be grateful for a link.



I'm afraid I don't know the answer.  All published info I know of indicates the number of days you should be able to get equals the days on your ticket.  I have not heard of many offsiters with 8+ day tickets but welcome hearing about their experience with this.


----------



## ses1230

momoftwins2006 said:


> Im very new to this board (or any) that I have no idea how to find the info I need- I did a search for "fast pass+ info, especially what is tier 1" and it directed me here but I still can't find the answers.  Can someone direct me. Also I have no idea what many of the short forms mean. I figured out DS is darling son (I think) but I'm not sure of others. Please direct me to where I can find this out too.  Thanks so much.



Common abbreviations: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


----------



## sparkylauren

My 30 days opened up today and we have 5 day base tickets. I'm unable to schedule the other four days...is this normal?


----------



## mesaboy2

sparkylauren said:


> My 30 days opened up today and we have 5 day base tickets. I'm unable to schedule the other four days...is this normal?



For offsite guests, yes.


----------



## Dan Murphy

ses1230 said:


> Common abbreviations: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1660743


Keep in mind that that list has not been updated in over four years. Any abbreviations and acronyms pertaining to the new 'plus' experience, along with others, will not be there. 

Deb's looks more up to date.

http://allears.net/tp/abrev.htm


----------



## 4Still

Thank you for the abbreviation link!


----------



## bluecastle

I have an app question, which has probably been discussed but I just want to make sure I understand. Say I have my 3 FP+ selections done in advance and I decide to change one of them. Say I have PP in MK at 11 am and want to switch to 7DMT at the same time. Is there a way to find out the times available for 7DMT ahead of time ( like the signs that used to be posted above FP machines) or do I have to cancel PP and then see what they offer me? Can I even try to switch without canceling one of my 3 first? (I kind of doubt that) Do I get a message like "Do you want to replace choice A with Choice B?" Or do they just say You are ineligible.  Can I find out availability at kiosks or maybe by asking a CM with an iPad? Thanks for your patience! I am just trying to think of scenarios and how to make changes.


----------



## SRUAlmn

bluecastle said:


> I have an app question, which has probably been discussed but I just want to make sure I understand. Say I have my 3 FP+ selections done in advance and I decide to change one of them. Say I have PP in MK at 11 am and want to switch to 7DMT at the same time. Is there a way to find out the times available for 7DMT ahead of time ( like the signs that used to be posted above FP machines) or do I have to cancel PP and then see what they offer me? Can I even try to switch without canceling one of my 3 first? (I kind of doubt that) Do I get a message like "Do you want to replace choice A with Choice B?" Or do they just say You are ineligible.  Can I find out availability at kiosks or maybe by asking a CM with an iPad? Thanks for your patience! I am just trying to think of scenarios and how to make changes.



That's a great question! Looking forward to seeing the response.  It would stink to have to cancel one before you can even see if the one you want to switch to is available.


----------



## mom2travel

bluecastle said:


> I have an app question, which has probably been discussed but I just want to make sure I understand. Say I have my 3 FP+ selections done in advance and I decide to change one of them. Say I have PP in MK at 11 am and want to switch to 7DMT at the same time. Is there a way to find out the times available for 7DMT ahead of time ( like the signs that used to be posted above FP machines) or do I have to cancel PP and then see what they offer me? Can I even try to switch without canceling one of my 3 first? (I kind of doubt that) Do I get a message like "Do you want to replace choice A with Choice B?" Or do they just say You are ineligible.  Can I find out availability at kiosks or maybe by asking a CM with an iPad? Thanks for your patience! I am just trying to think of scenarios and how to make changes.



I think you would go in and choose to change the experience for the PP FP+ and then it will give you options for what is available at that time. If 7DMT is available at that time, it will show up as an option. If it doesn't, then "cancel" your change. You could then go and try to change the time for PP, and go through the process again to change the experience at the new time. 
I believe you can only change the experience or the time when you have an existing FP+ reservation, not both at once. But I haven't tried to change one for our upcoming trip, this is based on what we have done on a prior trip


----------



## SRUAlmn

So I'm a little concerned/confused... I just logged in to MDX to play around with a few dummy FP+ reservations since we'll be making our reservations next weekend.  I wanted to familiarize myself with the system before it was "go time!"  Anyway, we are staying onsite and have all of our tickets linked, however, when I went into the calendar to practice it only gave me date options up through June 9 (30 days out.)  I'm worried now that I'm not able to see 60 days out.  Anyone know why this would be?


----------



## Aloop

SRUAlmn said:


> So I'm a little concerned/confused... I just logged in to MDX to play around with a few dummy FP+ reservations since we'll be making our reservations next weekend.  I wanted to familiarize myself with the system before it was "go time!"  Anyway, we are staying onsite and have all of our tickets linked, however, when I went into the calendar to practice it only gave me date options up through June 9 (30 days out.)  I'm worried now that I'm not able to see 60 days out.  Anyone know why this would be?


Is your resort reservation linked also? It has to be linked also to book 60 days out.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Aloop said:


> Is your resort reservation linked also? It has to be linked also to book 60 days out.



I believe it is.  It's listed under the My Reservations tab.


----------



## mom2travel

SRUAlmn said:


> So I'm a little concerned/confused... I just logged in to MDX to play around with a few dummy FP+ reservations since we'll be making our reservations next weekend.  I wanted to familiarize myself with the system before it was "go time!"  Anyway, we are staying onsite and have all of our tickets linked, however, when I went into the calendar to practice it only gave me date options up through June 9 (30 days out.)  I'm worried now that I'm not able to see 60 days out.  Anyone know why this would be?



MDX can see when your resort stay is, so will only give you 60 days from your specific check in date. You can otherwise only see 30 days out.  Once you are at 60 days, your dates will show up. Don't worry!  :


----------



## Traub70

SRUAlmn said:


> So I'm a little concerned/confused... I just logged in to MDX to play around with a few dummy FP+ reservations since we'll be making our reservations next weekend.  I wanted to familiarize myself with the system before it was "go time!"  Anyway, we are staying onsite and have all of our tickets linked, however, when I went into the calendar to practice it only gave me date options up through June 9 (30 days out.)  I'm worried now that I'm not able to see 60 days out.  Anyone know why this would be?



As long as you have your resort res linked once you hit your 60 day mark you'll have access to the full 60 day window.  But until that time the system will only give you access to 30 days out.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mom2travel said:


> MDX can see when your resort stay is, so will only give you 60 days from your specific check in date. You can otherwise only see 30 days out.  Once you are at 60 days, your dates will show up. Don't worry!  :





Traub70 said:


> As long as you have your resort res linked once you hit your 60 day mark you'll have access to the full 60 day window.  But until that time the system will only give you access to 30 days out.



Thank you both SO MUCH! I actually just did an online chat with a CM prior to seeing your responses, and he said the same thing.  30 days is the default setting.  Once you hit your 60 mark the system will see that you have a resort reservation and open up 60 days. Yay!  Thanks again


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I couldn't make it through 102 pages of this. And what I have read between this thread and the other threads gave me a headache


----------



## siskaren

SRUAlmn said:


> Anyway, we are staying onsite and have all of our tickets linked, however, when I went into the calendar to practice it only gave me date options up through June 9 (30 days out.)  I'm worried now that I'm not able to see 60 days out.  Anyone know why this would be?



I would assume that it's because offsite guests can book at 30 days out, so it defaults to that.


----------



## catrinuk

Sorry if this has already been asked but why can't I see the elsa meet and greet on the fastpass selections? Does it mean they are already all taken?


----------



## db57me

catrinuk said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked but why can't I see the elsa meet and greet on the fastpass selections? Does it mean they are already all taken?



I believe so.


----------



## catrinuk

Gosh the whole elsa frozen thing is a nightmare if you have small children with high hopes


----------



## Gryhndmom

bluecastle said:


> I have an app question, which has probably been discussed but I just want to make sure I understand. Say I have my 3 FP+ selections done in advance and I decide to change one of them. Say I have PP in MK at 11 am and want to switch to 7DMT at the same time. Is there a way to find out the times available for 7DMT ahead of time ( like the signs that used to be posted above FP machines) or do I have to cancel PP and then see what they offer me? Can I even try to switch without canceling one of my 3 first? (I kind of doubt that) Do I get a message like "Do you want to replace choice A with Choice B?" Or do they just say You are ineligible.  Can I find out availability at kiosks or maybe by asking a CM with an iPad? Thanks for your patience! I am just trying to think of scenarios and how to make changes.


In the MDE app there is a place for changing times for fp's that will let you see what is available.  Be sure and pick the change tab and not the cancel.


----------



## Koh1977

How does FP+ work if you change your resort and/or dates?  If you booked FastPasses and then change your resort reservation, as long as you are 60 days out from your new booking AND you have tickets for the number of days that you could still keep your original FastPasses, they won't cancel them when you change the resort reservation will they?

Currently, I have WL booked for 7/5-7/11 (and a FP+ for Anna and Elsa and the mine train for the 9th).  I am changing to a split stay.  7/2-7/7 at CSR and 7/7-7/11 at WL.  The change won't screw up my MK FastPasses will it?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## wmoon

Koh1977 said:


> How does FP+ work if you change your resort and/or dates?  If you booked FastPasses and then change your resort reservation, as long as you are 60 days out from your new booking AND you have tickets for the number of days that you could still keep your original FastPasses, they won't cancel them when you change the resort reservation will they?  Currently, I have WL booked for 7/5-7/11 (and a FP+ for Anna and Elsa and the mine train for the 9th).  I am changing to a split stay.  7/2-7/7 at CSR and 7/7-7/11 at WL.  The change won't screw up my MK FastPasses will it?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I don't know for sure but we changed our reservation before our 60 days and all details of travellers, resort and tickets ( dining was fine for done reason) had to be added back on to MDE by the tech team. I know a few people in the UK who have experienced this but have not read about anyone here changing after booking fastpass.


----------



## kermiebudge

Really struggling here....

My strategy for the last FP+ trip was to secure FPs for the headliners at night after dinner so no need to worry about hopping to a park and not getting to ride anything.  Now with an upcoming high season trip this summer, and the additional *possible* 4th/rolling FP, I'm questioning my strategy.  

Should I book FPs for the a.m./ early p.m. and take my chances that the park hop of choice will have some decent FPs left when we get there that night?  Or stick to my original plan and RD at first park and FP the nighttime park of choice??  I'm thinking RD may not be what I'm accustomed to now that people can book FPs so early.  Will I still be able to do walk-ons for the first hour????  

On the other hand, we typically do Epcot at night though- so the chances of getting that 4th pass (for TT or Soarin') when we get to Epcot is probably slim to none.  UGH!!!! I think if we were able to book the 4th on MDE it'd be a much easier choice to make....


----------



## SRUAlmn

Koh1977 said:


> How does FP+ work if you change your resort and/or dates?  If you booked FastPasses and then change your resort reservation, as long as you are 60 days out from your new booking AND you have tickets for the number of days that you could still keep your original FastPasses, they won't cancel them when you change the resort reservation will they?
> 
> Currently, I have WL booked for 7/5-7/11 (and a FP+ for Anna and Elsa and the mine train for the 9th).  I am changing to a split stay.  7/2-7/7 at CSR and 7/7-7/11 at WL.  The change won't screw up my MK FastPasses will it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I don't think your FP+ is attached to your resort stay because we are going in late July and I went into the system yesterday to play around and 'practice' and it allowed me to book FP for early June. That makes me think changing your dates wouldn't have any affect on your FP ressies.


----------



## mcorey41

We are going to Disney in December with my sisters family and my parents. My sisters family are season pass holders. We have a family friend who is a CM and will be signing three of the four adults in my party into the park daily so they won't have tickets in advance. One of us will be buying a seven day park hopper (there are four adults and CM can only get three in). How should I go about fp? Make reservations at the 60 day mark for the season pass holders and the one adult in my room with a ticket and just choose rides the kids aren't able to go on (we have an almost 3 yr old and a 1 yr old) and use rider swap for the three adults being signed in? Try to copy our selections in the morning when we get into the park? Thanks!


----------



## SRUAlmn

kermiebudge said:


> Really struggling here....
> 
> My strategy for the last FP+ trip was to secure FPs for the headliners at night after dinner so no need to worry about hopping to a park and not getting to ride anything.  Now with an upcoming high season trip this summer, and the additional *possible* 4th/rolling FP, I'm questioning my strategy.
> 
> Should I book FPs for the a.m./ early p.m. and take my chances that the park hop of choice will have some decent FPs left when we get there that night?  Or stick to my original plan and RD at first park and FP the nighttime park of choice??  I'm thinking RD may not be what I'm accustomed to now that people can book FPs so early.  Will I still be able to do walk-ons for the first hour????
> 
> On the other hand, we typically do Epcot at night though- so the chances of getting that 4th pass (for TT or Soarin') when we get to Epcot is probably slim to none.  UGH!!!! I think if we were able to book the 4th on MDE it'd be a much easier choice to make....



I debated the same thing, as our original plan was to ride standby at rope drop and use FP in the afternoons as well. 

Once the idea of more FP came out I debated, but most reports I've seen tend to look like you won't have major options for the 4th unless you're trying to get it really early in the day. That means you'd have to schedule your first 3 right at park opening and then you might be able to get more for the headliners. 

We, instead, chose to take advantage of the thought of not having to get up early and rush to a park on our vacation, so we are going to chill at our pool until 3:00ish each day (except MK days) and then schedule our FP for late afternoon and evening. From what I have planned we'll still be able to ride everything, many things more than once.


----------



## kermiebudge

SRUAlmn said:


> I debated the same thing, as our original plan was to ride standby at rope drop and use FP in the afternoons as well.
> 
> Once the idea of more FP came out I debated, but most reports I've seen tend to look like you won't have major options for the 4th unless you're trying to get it really early in the day. That means you'd have to schedule your first 3 right at park opening and then you might be able to get more for the headliners.
> 
> We, instead, chose to take advantage of the thought of not having to get up early and rush to a park on our vacation, so we are going to chill at our pool until 3:00ish each day (except MK days) and then schedule our FP for late afternoon and evening. From what I have planned we'll still be able to ride everything, many things more than once.




I'm with ya!!!  After frantically trying to figure out which mornings (and like you, I don't want to be "frantic" about anything on vacation), I decided to stick to the original "secure our nighttime FP" plan.  All except for one day   If it changes though in the next month or so and we are able to book from another park or from MDE, I'll probably be changing things yet again! LOL


----------



## SRUAlmn

kermiebudge said:


> I'm with ya!!!  After frantically trying to figure out which mornings (and like you, I don't want to be "frantic" about anything on vacation), I decided to stick to the original "secure our nighttime FP" plan.  All except for one day   If it changes though in the next month or so and we are able to book from another park or from MDE, I'll probably be changing things yet again! LOL



Same here! If they allow you to schedule more from MDX or if they start allowing park hopping within the first three the plan might change  we book our FP+ next weekend, so I guess I'll plan to stick to how we have it now and make adjustments if any changes are released.


----------



## think-like-tink

Has anyone tried Josh's* plans? I copied his MK 2 day plan to try out. Wish us luck


----------



## SRUAlmn

think-like-tink said:


> Has anyone tried Josh's* plans? I copied his MK 2 day plan to try out. Wish us luck



I've been looking through his plans, so let us know how it goes!!


----------



## think-like-tink

Stay tuned!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

What is everyone's plan for being able to do TSMM, TOT, and RNRC?  We only have one day fully dedicated to DHS, but we'll also have another evening that we'll be there.  The problem is that we'll have used our FP+ at a different park on the day we're going in the evening.  I'm assuming there's no chance of FP+ being available later in the day for RNRC? This is really the ONLY snag in my planning so far, and I can't figure out how to make it work.  We only have 2 family members that want to ride TOT and RNRC, but I still can't figure out how to "work the system."


----------



## Gryhndmom

SRUAlmn said:


> What is everyone's plan for being able to do TSMM, TOT, and RNRC?  We only have one day fully dedicated to DHS, but we'll also have another evening that we'll be there.  The problem is that we'll have used our FP+ at a different park on the day we're going in the evening.  I'm assuming there's no chance of FP+ being available later in the day for RNRC? This is really the ONLY snag in my planning so far, and I can't figure out how to make it work.  We only have 2 family members that want to ride TOT and RNRC, but I still can't figure out how to "work the system."


Based on my experience last week..I would definitely do TSMM on FP+ since I had no luck getting one at all !  If you get to HS at RD then go to TOT and then hop over to RNRC.  TOT line with FP was still long with RNRC shorter .


----------



## SRUAlmn

Gryhndmom said:


> Based on my experience last week..I would definitely do TSMM on FP+ since I had no luck getting one at all !  If you get to HS at RD then go to TOT and then hop over to RNRC.  TOT line with FP was still long with RNRC shorter .



Thanks! Our plan was to chill at BLT during the morning and early afternoon and do the parks later in the day (thanks to FP+.)  It looks like our DHS day might need to be an early day, though, so we can be sure to get everything in  We were FOR SURE planning to use one FP+ for TSMM since I know it's always a madhouse.  Thanks again for the advice 


ETA: So here's what I changed our plan to:
Ride RNRC Standby at 9:00
TOT FP+ 9:30-10:30
TOY STORY FP+ 10:30-11:30


----------



## think-like-tink

Gryhndmom said:


> Based on my experience last week..I would definitely do TSMM on FP+ since I had no luck getting one at all !  If you get to HS at RD then go to TOT and then hop over to RNRC.  TOT line with FP was still long with RNRC shorter .



I agree with this.


----------



## Stefecatzz

SRUAlmn said:


> What is everyone's plan for being able to do TSMM, TOT, and RNRC?  We only have one day fully dedicated to DHS, but we'll also have another evening that we'll be there.  The problem is that we'll have used our FP+ at a different park on the day we're going in the evening.  I'm assuming there's no chance of FP+ being available later in the day for RNRC? This is really the ONLY snag in my planning so far, and I can't figure out how to make it work.  We only have 2 family members that want to ride TOT and RNRC, but I still can't figure out how to "work the system."



When I was at HS last week for EMH, I did RnRC twice in a row & once later on that night.  I had only one FP+ for it & the rest I did SR & waited 10 min or so.  As long as the 2 don't mind riding separately, I think this is the way to do it w/out FP+ to ride again.


----------



## 4Parksoneworld

Looking for FP advice... We have 2 young kids (6 and 2); always do rope drop and leave in afternoon for pool / naps.  Then return to park (usually same park) for evening.

Is it better to get our 3 FPs for morning (10-1) then get 4th on way out or better it still try to get as much done at RD and keep the FPs spread out across the AM and early evening; and hope we can get some tier 2 rides later?


----------



## mom2rtk

Gryhndmom said:


> Based on my experience last week..I would definitely do TSMM on FP+ since I had no luck getting one at all !  If you get to HS at RD then go to TOT and then hop over to RNRC.  TOT line with FP was still long with RNRC shorter .



I think as long as the rides are tiered as they currently are, you can count on ToT being harder to get on than RnR (since anyone choosing RnR has given up TSMM to get it).


----------



## eeyorethegreat

So my FP+ 60 day window opened up today.  Everything was goingin well until I got this message on four in my party of seven :"This Guest currently has the maximum number of FastPass+ selections that can be confirmed based on the number and type of tickets associated to their MyDisneyExperience account. If new FastPass+ selections are made for this day, you will be given the opportunity to trade them for another set of previously confirmed FastPass+ selections."  

What the heck is that even supposed to mean?  We al have the same exact FP+ for the other days leading up to this particular day, so how can four people have reached the "limit" on a day I haven't yet scheduled anything.  We are using our APs which don't expire before that date either.  So how do I fix this so I can finish what I was doing??


----------



## Aloop

SRUAlmn said:


> Thanks! Our plan was to chill at BLT during the morning and early afternoon and do the parks later in the day (thanks to FP+.)  It looks like our DHS day might need to be an early day, though, so we can be sure to get everything in  We were FOR SURE planning to use one FP+ for TSMM since I know it's always a madhouse.  Thanks again for the advice   ETA: So here's what I changed our plan to: Ride RNRC Standby at 9:00 TOT FP+ 9:30-10:30 TOY STORY FP+ 10:30-11:30


If it's open, you guys can ride RNRC single rider. Most I've waited single rider is maybe 20 min.


----------



## MightyGitis

eeyorethegreat said:


> So my FP+ 60 day window opened up today.  Everything was goingin well until I got this message on four in my party of seven :"This Guest currently has the maximum number of FastPass+ selections that can be confirmed based on the number and type of tickets associated to their MyDisneyExperience account. If new FastPass+ selections are made for this day, you will be given the opportunity to trade them for another set of previously confirmed FastPass+ selections."  What the heck is that even supposed to mean?  We al have the same exact FP+ for the other days leading up to this particular day, so how can four people have reached the "limit" on a day I haven't yet scheduled anything.  We are using our APs which don't expire before that date either.  So how do I fix this so I can finish what I was doing??



What is the ticket situation for these other guests? It could be they don't have enough days on their tickets to keep going. We had this problem last time because my mother and father were using a customer service voucher for one day and it therefore could not be linked to MDE. The rest of us had APs.


----------



## eeyorethegreat

MightyGitis said:


> What is the ticket situation for these other guests? It could be they don't have enough days on their tickets to keep going. We had this problem last time because my mother and father were using a customer service voucher for one day and it therefore could not be linked to MDE. The rest of us had APs.



We all have APs that all expire after the last day of our trip.  It also is not situated to one room as two of the people in one room get this message and two in the other room get this message.


----------



## MightyGitis

eeyorethegreat said:


> We all have APs that all expire after the last day of our trip.  It also is not situated to one room as two of the people in one room get this message and two in the other room get this message.



Hmmm that's very strange. I would go to itinerary and look at these guests plan for the days to make sure there's not weird FPs you didn't sign up for on their profiles. I can't imagine what the error means. Because even if I try to do new passes on a day when I already have passes scheduled it asks me if I want to replace the existing passes with new selections.


----------



## southernfriedmom

A little off topic for this thread but right with this current conversation... Going to SWW soon & used our Tier 1 for shows or TSMM all 3 days. My DH & 7 year old DS are the only one of our family of six that rides RnR. Would you all feel comfortable doing SR line w/ a 7 year old? If so, would you recommend going first or your child going first or would it not matter?


----------



## Bete

Thank you mesaboy 2 for all your work, here.  I'm trying to help relatives with a trip and this will be wonderful to show them what's what with FP+.

I know Disney World and this is a bit much for me let alone newbies.  This will help them maximize their experience.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Stefecatzz said:


> When I was at HS last week for EMH, I did RnRC twice in a row & once later on that night.  I had only one FP+ for it & the rest I did SR & waited 10 min or so.  As long as the 2 don't mind riding separately, I think this is the way to do it w/out FP+ to ride again.





Aloop said:


> If it's open, you guys can ride RNRC single rider. Most I've waited single rider is maybe 20 min.



Thank you both so much!  When just my husband and I go he always rides single rider and the waits are never that bad, however, my sister will be with us on this trip and she's not a person who likes the single rider line because she's slightly nervous to ride to begin with, so riding with a stranger is OUT  What are the chances two people from the single rider line will be able to ride together? I know there's no guarantee, but does it happen? Thanks


----------



## cel_disney

SRUAlmn said:


> Thank you both so much!  When just my husband and I go he always rides single rider and the waits are never that bad, however, my sister will be with us on this trip and she's not a person who likes the single rider line because she's slightly nervous to ride to begin with, so riding with a stranger is OUT  What are the chances two people from the single rider line will be able to ride together? I know there's no guarantee, but does it happen? Thanks



Almost zero that they would ride side by side...very possibly on the same limo, but not side by side....


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I've got a question for you all - I booked a meal for the 4 of us and a friend of my husbands who wants to join us for dinner one night at Epcot. He's a local who has an annual pass.

I gave the restaurant info to my husband who emailed his friend who is now asking for us to set him up on my MDE so he can see the info there. 

I also don't want this guy following us around for a couple of days and seeing all of my plans but that's a discussion I will be having with my husband again tonight. (We've already had it once but now my husband seems to have forgotten that. LOL) 

My husband called me and wants to know if I set this fellow up on MDE and we link our account with his, is he 

1) Able to see and to change any of my FP+ or dining plans? And also our hotel reservations and confirmation numbers?

2) will I be able to remove him completely later because I don't want to keep seeing his name on my account when he's not my friend and won't ever be actually traveling with us at Disney.  

Also you'll probably need to know that my husband doesn't have an MDE account. He doesn't go to Disney World often so didn't set one up. 

I don't want to have problems by setting him up with his own account at this late date if I can avoid it since everything is booked.

We are heading to Disney for Memorial Weekend. I am so looking forward to it even if it's going to be busy. 

TIA!


----------



## Itinkso

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I've got a question for you all - I booked a meal for the 4 of us and a friend of my husbands who wants to join us for dinner one night at Epcot. He's a local who has an annual pass.  I gave the restaurant info to my husband who emailed his friend who is now asking for us to set him up on my MDE so he can see the info there.  I also don't want this guy following us around for a couple of days and seeing all of my plans but that's a discussion I will be having with my husband again tonight. (We've already had it once but now my husband seems to have forgotten that. LOL)  My husband called me and wants to know if I set this fellow up on MDE and we link our account with his, is he  1) Able to see and to change any of my FP+ or dining plans?  2) will I be able to remove him completely later because I don't want to keep seeing his name on my account when he's not my friend and won't ever be actually traveling with us at Disney.  Also you'll probably need to know that my husband doesn't have an MDE account. He doesn't go to Disney World often so didn't set one up.  I don't want to have problems by setting him up with his own account at this late date if I can avoid it since everything is booked.  We are heading to Disney for Memorial Weekend. I am so looking forward to it even if it's going to be busy.   TIA!



You should just take screenshots of your reservations page or your My Plans page and email it your friend. He can then see what is scheduled for the days he will be with you.


----------



## Koh1977

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I've got a question for you all - I booked a meal for the 4 of us and a friend of my husbands who wants to join us for dinner one night at Epcot. He's a local who has an annual pass.  I gave the restaurant info to my husband who emailed his friend who is now asking for us to set him up on my MDE so he can see the info there.  I also don't want this guy following us around for a couple of days and seeing all of my plans but that's a discussion I will be having with my husband again tonight. (We've already had it once but now my husband seems to have forgotten that. LOL)  My husband called me and wants to know if I set this fellow up on MDE and we link our account with his, is he  1) Able to see and to change any of my FP+ or dining plans? And also our hotel reservations and confirmation numbers?  2) will I be able to remove him completely later because I don't want to keep seeing his name on my account when he's not my friend and won't ever be actually traveling with us at Disney.  Also you'll probably need to know that my husband doesn't have an MDE account. He doesn't go to Disney World often so didn't set one up.  I don't want to have problems by setting him up with his own account at this late date if I can avoid it since everything is booked.  We are heading to Disney for Memorial Weekend. I am so looking forward to it even if it's going to be busy.   TIA!



Why he needs to be linked in MDE is beyond me...I agree with the pp about taking a screenshot then emailing it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Itinkso said:


> You should just take screenshots of your reservations page or your My Plans page and email it your friend. He can then see what is scheduled for the days he will be with you.



Great idea. I did it just a minute ago and already got an email back from my husband with him says "but (his friend) wants it to be in MDE so he can copy the FP to him."

I sent an email back saying He can see the needed info from the screen shot. We'll talk tonight when you get home from work. 

I think I may have just started an argument. Oh well. It's really important to me that this person not have access to all of our information.


----------



## Koh1977

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Great idea. I did it just a minute ago and already got an email back from my husband with him says "but (his friend) wants it to be in MDE so he can copy the FP to him."  I sent an email back saying He can see the needed info from the screen shot. We'll talk tonight when you get home from work.  I think I may have just started an argument. Oh well. It's really important to me that this person not have access to all of our information.



I would agree with you.  He has no reason to be linked to your MDE account just for a dining reservation.  Is he joining you for anything else?  It doesn't sound like it.  He's not getting any FastPasses or anything like that, right?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Day-Day

southernfriedmom said:


> A little off topic for this thread but right with this current conversation... Going to SWW soon & used our Tier 1 for shows or TSMM all 3 days. My DH & 7 year old DS are the only one of our family of six that rides RnR. Would you all feel comfortable doing SR line w/ a 7 year old? If so, would you recommend going first or your child going first or would it not matter?



Yes. I recommend the child go 1st.  There is chance that they will both ride the same "limo" but if not, the kid won't be left behind waiting on his gate assignment or for the next limo.


----------



## Itinkso

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Great idea. I did it just a minute ago and already got an email back from my husband with him says "but (his friend) wants it to be in MDE so he can copy the FP to him."  I sent an email back saying He can see the needed info from the screen shot. We'll talk tonight when you get home from work.  I think I may have just started an argument. Oh well. It's really important to me that this person not have access to all of our information.



This thread has info as to why you shouldn't let someone have access to MDE... it may change your Fp+ times when Copy is selected:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3276314


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Koh1977 said:


> I would agree with you.  He has no reason to be linked to your MDE account just for a dining reservation.  Is he joining you for anything else?  It doesn't sound like it.  He's not getting any FastPasses or anything like that, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



My husband sent me an email saying this fellow wants to just copy our FP's times so he can join us all afternoon and evening. 

They are on the list that I took a screen shot of for that one day only so he can make his for the same times if possible. 

And I just want to add that I knew it - the fellow will probably want to follow us around all weekend so no way is he getting access to my MDE. 

And I'm very annoyed that my husband seems to think it's ok. Sigh. Definitely going to talk to him tonight.

Itinkso - thanks for the link. It will help when we have our chat.

Epcot tiering is already annoying enough without dealing with this type of stuff too.


----------



## SRUAlmn

I asked this on the MB 101 thread, but no one seemed to have an answer, so I thought I'd ask it here too since it involves FP+.

Hi   I have a question about my Magic Band and my AP voucher. Currently I have an AP voucher linked to my band. We are staying onsite and will make FP+ reservations this weekend. I'm wondering, though, when I go to activate my AP, do I give them the voucher card to activate, or the Magic Band? What happens to my FP+? Since the number on my voucher is what is linked, will it wipe out my FP+ reservations once I activate the AP? Will it have a different number? Sorry if that's a silly question, I just want to be sure I understand how it all will work


----------



## RayRay13

SRUAlmn said:


> I asked this on the MB 101 thread, but no one seemed to have an answer, so I thought I'd ask it here too since it involves FP+.  Hi   I have a question about my Magic Band and my AP voucher. Currently I have an AP voucher linked to my band. We are staying onsite and will make FP+ reservations this weekend. I'm wondering, though, when I go to activate my AP, do I give them the voucher card to activate, or the Magic Band? What happens to my FP+? Since the number on my voucher is what is linked, will it wipe out my FP+ reservations once I activate the AP? Will it have a different number? Sorry if that's a silly question, I just want to be sure I understand how it all will work



Not at all! We now have 10 magic bands and 3 AP's. All of our FP+ stuff is linked to  my MDE account. It also shows all the MBs and APs. I got my AP MBs about a week after I got the Pop MB's for our trip so I am bringing both sets of bands (and the Passport cards just to be safe) and asking to have everything activated on our AP bands so we can just keep using those. The other 4 band are from our Dec trip so I will deactivate them and see if they recycle. In theory this should work, lol


----------



## bangzoom6877

We have ADRs in the parks every day. How does this affect FP+ selections?  Is there a certain amount of time before and/or after the ADR time that we will be blocked from making a FP+ selection?


----------



## Stefecatzz

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My husband sent me an email saying this fellow wants to just copy our FP's times so he can join us all afternoon and evening.
> 
> They are on the list that I took a screen shot of for that one day only so he can make his for the same times if possible.
> 
> And I just want to add that I knew it - the fellow will probably want to follow us around all weekend so no way is he getting access to my MDE.
> 
> And I'm very annoyed that my husband seems to think it's ok. Sigh. Definitely going to talk to him tonight.
> 
> Itinkso - thanks for the link. It will help when we have our chat.
> 
> Epcot tiering is already annoying enough without dealing with this type of stuff too.



I can understand him wanting to get FP+s for the same times, but I wouldn't think it'd be hard for him to get at least all of your tier 2s at overlapping times so he can go on as well through his own MDE account.  I've done it before w/a friend.  Just tell him to sign on & make them in advance & not at the park that day.  As a passholder, he has 30 days in advance to make them.

I agree with you, I would not add anyone else to my account on MDE.  It's a pain to take them off afterward, too..


----------



## Paul in CT

We are "between" having AP's in that our APs just expired and we purchased AP vouchers that we do not plan to activate until our next visit in October.  Will we be able to make FP+'s before our trip or have to wait until we activate the APs on our first day?  If we CAN do FP+s before our trip, will the APs be considered "activated" prior to our trip on the day that we make the FP+ reservations?


----------



## MightyGitis

bangzoom6877 said:


> We have ADRs in the parks every day. How does this affect FP+ selections?  Is there a certain amount of time before and/or after the ADR time that we will be blocked from making a FP+ selection?



ADRs do not interact scheduling wise with your FP+ times. So they can overlap.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Paul in CT said:


> We are "between" having AP's in that our APs just expired and we purchased AP vouchers that we do not plan to activate until our next visit in October.  Will we be able to make FP+'s before our trip or have to wait until we activate the APs on our first day?  If we CAN do FP+s before our trip, will the APs be considered "activated" prior to our trip on the day that we make the FP+ reservations?



I can answer half of your question, but the other half is what I'm still trying to figure out (see my post at the bottom of the previous page.)  

As for the first half of your question.... I currently have an AP voucher and I was able to link it in MDX.  We make FP+ reservations on Sunday, and it seems as though my voucher will work fine.  I've practiced with "fake" reservations and it has let me do it, and every CM I've spoken to says I should be good to go.


----------



## SRUAlmn

RayRay13 said:


> Not at all! We now have 10 magic bands and 3 AP's. All of our FP+ stuff is linked to  my MDE account. It also shows all the MBs and APs. I got my AP MBs about a week after I got the Pop MB's for our trip so I am bringing both sets of bands (and the Passport cards just to be safe) and asking to have everything activated on our AP bands so we can just keep using those. The other 4 band are from our Dec trip so I will deactivate them and see if they recycle. In theory this should work, lol



Ok, so everything is stored in our MDX account, so when we activate our APs they'll basically just link the active AP to our MDX account, therefore keeping all of our FP+ reservations?  Also, when I go to the park to activate it, do I take the voucher and my Magic Band?


----------



## bangzoom6877

MightyGitis said:


> ADRs do not interact scheduling wise with your FP+ times. So they can overlap.



Ok great, thank you!


----------



## Paul in CT

SRUAlmn said:


> I can answer half of your question, but the other half is what I'm still trying to figure out (see my post at the bottom of the previous page.)
> 
> As for the first half of your question.... I currently have an AP voucher and I was able to link it in MDX.  We make FP+ reservations on Sunday, and it seems as though my voucher will work fine.  I've practiced with "fake" reservations and it has let me do it, and every CM I've spoken to says I should be good to go.



Thanks for that information. It is encouraging.  My only concern is that I don't want to have the voucher activate 60 days early by making the FP+ selections, but I suppose that may not be the case.


----------



## RayRay13

SRUAlmn said:


> Ok, so everything is stored in our MDX account, so when we activate our APs they'll basically just link the active AP to our MDX account, therefore keeping all of our FP+ reservations?  Also, when I go to the park to activate it, do I take the voucher and my Magic Band?



Yes! I would definitely bring your voucher. Better to have it and not need it than need and not have it


----------



## eeyorethegreat

eeyorethegreat said:


> So my FP+ 60 day window opened up today.  Everything was going in well until I got this message on four in my party of seven :"This Guest currently has the maximum number of FastPass+ selections that can be confirmed based on the number and type of tickets associated to their MyDisneyExperience account. If new FastPass+ selections are made for this day, you will be given the opportunity to trade them for another set of previously confirmed FastPass+ selections."
> 
> What the heck is that even supposed to mean?  We all have the same exact FP+ for the other days leading up to this particular day, so how can four people have reached the "limit" on a day I haven't yet scheduled anything.  We are using our APs which don't expire before that date either.  So how do I fix this so I can finish what I was doing??



So I called IT and after 45 minutes on the phone with a great CM, he was able to fix the issue and I am now finishing up scheduling my fp+


----------



## Koh1977

Has anybody been able to book a FP+ for Lion King yet?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

And has anyone else had issues with the app?  It tells me the FP+ are only for 1 person each basically, but if I go on the website, it's correct (with all 4 of us or just DH and DS or whatever I originally booked).

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gometros

Koh1977 said:
			
		

> And has anyone else had issues with the app?  It tells me the FP+ are only for 1 person each basically, but if I go on the website, it's correct (with all 4 of us or just DH and DS or whatever I originally booked).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



If I remember, it shows the FP+ info for that person's account, but they're was an option to show everybody in your party. I'll have to go into the app to remember where that was.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Paul in CT said:


> Thanks for that information. It is encouraging.  My only concern is that I don't want to have the voucher activate 60 days early by making the FP+ selections, but I suppose that may not be the case.



From everything I've been told, booking FP+ will not activate your AP since that can only be done in person at the parks.  I book mine Sat at midnight, so I'll let you know.  Fingers crossed! 



RayRay13 said:


> Yes! I would definitely bring your voucher. Better to have it and not need it than need and not have it



Thanks so much! Very true!!


----------



## tabm01

I know many people don't agree with this, but this is our first trip and we have 3 small children so I really want a good view and for the kids to be comfortable, so I booked FP for both MSEP and Wishes. Just want to make sure we have time to get from one to the other. What time will the parade end? We can get to wishes spot as early as 9:35


----------



## mesaboy2

tabm01 said:


> I know many people don't agree with this, but this is our first trip and we have 3 small children so I really want a good view and for the kids to be comfortable, so I booked FP for both MSEP and Wishes. *Just want to make sure we have time to get from one to the other.* What time will the parade end? We can get to wishes spot as early as 9:35



You'll have time.


----------



## liball3

Did all FP+ resies last night 60+ days in advanced. Got everything we wanted- appreciate all help & tips from my DISer friends!


----------



## Koh1977

tabm01 said:


> I know many people don't agree with this, but this is our first trip and we have 3 small children so I really want a good view and for the kids to be comfortable, so I booked FP for both MSEP and Wishes. Just want to make sure we have time to get from one to the other. What time will the parade end? We can get to wishes spot as early as 9:35



When's your trip?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## psimon

I may have missed this... what happens if a ride you have a FP+ for is closed at your time? Can you go book another? Do you come back later for the closed ride?

Anyone experience this?

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## tabm01

Koh1977 said:


> When's your trip?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



This is for June 4


----------



## nkereina

Anyone know if the FP+ kiosk locations are denoted on the park maps yet? I'm referring to the ones you grab on the way in. I'm trying to limit the paperwork I need to bring with me to the park. Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

nkereina said:


> Anyone know if the FP+ kiosk locations are denoted on the park maps yet? I'm referring to the ones you grab on the way in. I'm trying to limit the paperwork I need to bring with me to the park. Thanks!



Yes, icons denoting Kiosk locations are on the current Guide Maps


----------



## grumpy14

Ok I am sure this has been answered here somewhere but can someone let me know if this will work.

Book 2 FP at Epcot for early in the morning and just let them expire

Then book a FP for soarin at 11.

Go to the park around 11 to use this FP and then immediately after try to grab a 4th FP for TT?

TIA


----------



## Koh1977

grumpy14 said:


> Ok I am sure this has been answered here somewhere but can someone let me know if this will work.  Book 2 FP at Epcot for early in the morning and just let them expire  Then book a FP for soarin at 11.  Go to the park around 11 to use this FP and then immediately after try to grab a 4th FP for TT?  TIA



I would think you could do that if you don't want to use the other 2 FPs.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

grumpy14 said:


> Ok I am sure this has been answered here somewhere but can someone let me know if this will work.  Book 2 FP at Epcot for early in the morning and just let them expire  Then book a FP for soarin at 11.  Go to the park around 11 to use this FP and then immediately after try to grab a 4th FP for TT?  TIA



You could book a FP+ for one attraction at 9:00, another at 10:00 and Soarin' at 11:00. They just have to be an hour apart from each other so you could definitely do this and then try to get a TT FP+.


----------



## Koh1977

I think I asked this before, but does anyone know when Lion King opens??  And when it will be a FP option?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## loveysbydesign

grumpy14 said:


> Ok I am sure this has been answered here somewhere but can someone let me know if this will work.
> 
> Book 2 FP at Epcot for early in the morning and just let them expire
> 
> Then book a FP for soarin at 11.
> 
> Go to the park around 11 to use this FP and then immediately after try to grab a 4th FP for TT?
> 
> TIA


Sounds like a plan! I wonder if you could then get a 5th FP...a 2nd time for Soarin?
Has anyone gotten an additional FP for a ride they already rode after their 1st three FP's are used up?
DS LOVES TT and would like to ride it 2x but we also like Soarin...wondering if we use our 1st three if we can then get a 2nd FP for TT?


----------



## wendy3

This sounds like a really smart way to get a 2nd FP for a tier 1 attraction. I also like the fact that letting your first 2 FP go without using them makes the FP line shorter for the people who use theirs. You will have to let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## glvsav37

Can anyone explain the rational for using a FP for shows--like Nemo, FoLK, Indy or epic stunt? Don't these theaters have such high capacity that  getting in is rarely a problem? 

We go summer time and have never had an issue? 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Koh1977

glvsav37 said:


> Can anyone explain the rational for using a FP for shows--like Nemo, FoLK, Indy or epic stunt? Don't these theaters have such high capacity that  getting in is rarely a problem?  We go summer time and have never had an issue?  Am I missing something?



Some of them have a reserved section I thought?  Otherwise, if there aren't any other FPs you want, they could be used...?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Itinkso

glvsav37 said:


> Can anyone explain the rational for using a FP for shows--like Nemo, FoLK, Indy or epic stunt? Don't these theaters have such high capacity that  getting in is rarely a problem?  We go summer time and have never had an issue?  Am I missing something?



Fp+ designated areas can decrease the Standby capacity. For Fantasmic, 20% is reserved for Dining, 40% for Fp+, and 40% for Standby. Once The Standby area is filled, late arriving Standby guests must wait in the entry pathway before they are allowed to find seats in the Fp+ area a few minutes before showtime.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

bangzoom6877 said:


> You could book a FP+ for one attraction at 9:00, another at 10:00 and Soarin' at 11:00. They just have to be an hour apart from each other so you could definitely do this and then try to get a TT FP+.



That's very interesting!  Think it's worth a try.
Can anyone who's gone recently confirm about what time Tier I FP+ run out?  What about on a summer day?
Thanks for the idea, OP


----------



## famy27

grumpy14 said:


> Ok I am sure this has been answered here somewhere but can someone let me know if this will work.
> 
> Book 2 FP at Epcot for early in the morning and just let them expire
> 
> Then book a FP for soarin at 11.
> 
> Go to the park around 11 to use this FP and then immediately after try to grab a 4th FP for TT?
> 
> TIA



I actually cancelled my Tier 2 FPs on the website, so all I have is Soarin'.  I'll ride a little before 10:00 and then try to book TT right away.  I've heard that as long as you cancel your FPs before you get there using the website and not the app, the system will see that you have no current FPs and will allow you to book another Tier 1.  I'll be trying this in 17 days, so I will report back.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

looking forward to hearing how you make out.  Have a great trip!


----------



## loveysbydesign

famy27 said:


> I actually cancelled my Tier 2 FPs on the website, so all I have is Soarin'.  I'll ride a little before 10:00 and then try to book TT right away.  I've heard that as long as you cancel your FPs before you get there using the website and not the app, the system will see that you have no current FPs and will allow you to book another Tier 1.  I'll be trying this in 17 days, so I will report back.


How can you cancel a FP, it keeps sticking another one in there that I don't want


----------



## Itinkso

loveysbydesign said:


> How can you cancel a FP, it keeps sticking another one in there that I don't want



You have to have three. Choose something that's not a high priority for others.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Itinkso said:


> You have to have three. Choose something that's not a high priority for others.



It seems like in post #1609 she was able to cancel hers...
Unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## McKelly

I need further clarification on pre-booking FP.  I read the first page but am still confused.  So, when I book FP 60 days out, is it like dining that I get 60 +10 or however many ticket days I have connected to my MDE?  What if I am staying for ten nights and only bought a 6 day ticket.  Do the days have to be consecutive, or can I put "break" days in there and book non-consecutive day FP?


----------



## Itinkso

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> It seems like in post #1609 she was able to cancel hers... Unless I'm reading it wrong.



I'm on my app so I don't see post #s. It is a minimum of three even if you are in the parks; maybe she canceled all 3 which is the only way you can cancel and not have to choose any others.


----------



## mouseaddicts

McKelly said:


> I need further clarification on pre-booking FP.  I read the first page but am still confused.  So, when I book FP 60 days out, is it like dining that I get 60 +10 or however many ticket days I have connected to my MDE?  What if I am staying for ten nights and only bought a 6 day ticket.  Do the days have to be consecutive, or can I put "break" days in there and book non-consecutive day FP?



Ooooh - good question!  I need to know the same thing!  I hadn't even thought about that.  We are only doing 2 park days this trip, but they are non-consecutive.  

Experts???


----------



## Itinkso

McKelly said:


> I need further clarification on pre-booking FP.  I read the first page but am still confused.  So, when I book FP 60 days out, is it like dining that I get 60 +10 or however many ticket days I have connected to my MDE?  What if I am staying for ten nights and only bought a 6 day ticket.  Do the days have to be consecutive, or can I put "break" days in there and book non-consecutive day FP?





mouseaddicts said:


> Ooooh - good question!  I need to know the same thing!  I hadn't even thought about that.  We are only doing 2 park days this trip, but they are non-consecutive.  Experts???



mesaboy addresses this in the first POST:
"Onsite guests, now including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay. This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website. FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to their linked ticket."

So, you can book for the number of ticketed days that fall within the length of your resort stay. You do not need to book for consecutive days.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Itinkso said:


> I'm on my app so I don't see post #s. It is a minimum of three even if you are in the parks; maybe she canceled all 3 which is the only way you can cancel and not have to choose any others.



OK - thanks!


----------



## LaughinPlace289

I wanted to share my FP+ plans with everyone to see if I have this more or less figured out. After reading various bits of advice on here, I think I am beginning to understand how this works. We are only going to be on site for one day and I am trying to make the best of our limited time. Any additional suggestions would be much appreciated.

We plan to start the day at MK rope drop and try to go standby on a few of the more popular rides in the AM (Splash Mountin, BTM, and maybe one or two more if time allows) and then stroll around the park for a bit.

Shortly after lunch, we'll hop over to Epcot where we plan on having our 3 FP+ reservations for early/mid afternoon. Afterwards, head to World Showcase and make our way around. 

Then in the evening, hop back over to MK (closing time is not until 1 a.m.) and take advantage of low standby times on anything we may have missed in the AM... possibly catch the fireworks show as well.

So... this is what I have come up with thus far. The way I see it right now, we will likely not be able to reserve more than 3 FPs throughout the day with our schedule set up the way that it is... would it be better to make changes so that we can? Or, do you think that I should use up my first 3 at MK in the morning and go for more at Epcot in the afternoon?


----------



## Gryhndmom

LaughinPlace289 said:


> I wanted to share my FP+ plans with everyone to see if I have this more or less figured out. After reading various bits of advice on here, I think I am beginning to understand how this works. We are only going to be on site for one day and I am trying to make the best of our limited time. Any additional suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> We plan to start the day at MK rope drop and try to go standby on a few of the more popular rides in the AM (Splash Mountin, BTM, and maybe one or two more if time allows) and then stroll around the park for a bit.
> 
> Shortly after lunch, we'll hop over to Epcot where we plan on having our 3 FP+ reservations for early/mid afternoon. Afterwards, head to World Showcase and make our way around.
> 
> Then in the evening, hop back over to MK (closing time is not until 1 a.m.) and take advantage of low standby times on anything we may have missed in the AM... possibly catch the fireworks show as well.
> 
> So... this is what I have come up with thus far. The way I see it right now, we will likely not be able to reserve more than 3 FPs throughout the day with our schedule set up the way that it is... would it be better to make changes so that we can? Or, do you think that I should use up my first 3 at MK in the morning and go for more at Epcot in the afternoon?



You didn't say when you are going so I will assume summer.  I like the plan the way you have it and here's why:  the 1st week of May that I was there....FP's at the kiosk were non-existent for top tier rides such as Soarin at epcot and toy sorry mania at HS when I used the kiosk in the afternoon  at a park ( right now you have to go to a kiosk in a park to get the additional fp's and as of right now only one at a time).

Your current plan seems to let you do top tier rides at MK then hop over to epcot and not worry about top tier rides over there and then back to MK where yes, in the evenings the lines at least seemed shorter.

As many pp's have said before...things could change any day now meaning you might be able to get more than one additional pass at a time after the first three.

Bottom line...I would go with what you have unless disney changes fp's before you go!


----------



## LaughinPlace289

Gryhndmom said:


> You didn't say when you are going so I will assume summer.  I like the plan the way you have it and here's why:  the 1st week of May that I was there....FP's at the kiosk were non-existent for top tier rides such as Soarin at epcot and toy sorry mania at HS when I used the kiosk in the afternoon  at a park ( right now you have to go to a kiosk in a park to get the additional fp's and as of right now only one at a time).
> 
> Your current plan seems to let you do top tier rides at MK then hop over to epcot and not worry about top tier rides over there and then back to MK where yes, in the evenings the lines at least seemed shorter.
> 
> As many pp's have said before...things could change any day now meaning you might be able to get more than one additional pass at a time after the first three.
> 
> Bottom line...I would go with what you have unless disney changes fp's before you go!


Great! We are going the second week of June and I have not been in a few years so this new system is throwing me for a loop.

One other question... if I wait until I am a week or so out from the trip to reserve our FPs at Epcot, am I going to risk missing out on the top tier attractions? Soarin' is more than likely what we will go with... it is between that and Test Track but I figure we will have a better shot at a short wait time at the latter after we finish at World Showcase. If, in fact, they do add the option of a 4th FP, I don't want to miss out.


----------



## famy27

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> It seems like in post #1609 she was able to cancel hers...
> Unless I'm reading it wrong.



I did indeed cancel two.  All I have is Soarin.  When FP+ first came out, it didn't make much sense to cancel FPs in advance, because you couldn't replace them.  With the rolling 4th, it's a whole new ballgame.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DIS kid at heart

LaughinPlace289 said:


> Great! We are going the second week of June and I have not been in a few years so this new system is throwing me for a loop.  One other question... if I wait until I am a week or so out from the trip to reserve our FPs at Epcot, am I going to risk missing out on the top tier attractions? Soarin' is more than likely what we will go with... it is between that and Test Track but I figure we will have a better shot at a short wait time at the latter after we finish at World Showcase. If, in fact, they do add the option of a 4th FP, I don't want to miss out.



You should be able to get one or the other with still a week before your trip. Idk your plan for the park, but we used our FP+ for Test Track and hit Soarin' at rope drop. This was on May 5th. 9am opening. Both rides were at least an hour wait for most of the day. We went back later to try and get Illuminations as our 4th FP+ and they weren't available. I believe neither was soarin or test track. We ended up with maelstrom. But this was around 5 after we came back for dinner. If you hit the kiosk earlier in the day, as long as you've used all 3 FP+, you might have better luck.


----------



## bangzoom6877

On Wednesday my FP+ window opens. The one attraction that's concerning me is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Is it necessary to stay up until midnight to get it, or is it ok to wait until I normally get up at 5:00am?


----------



## tabm01

bangzoom6877 said:


> On Wednesday my FP+ window opens. The one attraction that's concerning me is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Is it necessary to stay up until midnight to get it, or is it ok to wait until I normally get up at 5:00am?



I have FP for the first week of June and there are still more available, only thing not available is A&E


----------



## glvsav37

bangzoom6877 said:


> On Wednesday my FP+ window opens. The one attraction that's concerning me is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Is it necessary to stay up until midnight to get it, or is it ok to wait until I normally get up at 5:00am?



We did ours at 12:01 Wednesday am when the window opened but I'm a night owl and a Diz nerd.  So it was natural for me.  

However, I was able to go in and modify a few times last night--7 DMT being one of them--and I had all time slots avail that day.  So I doubt anything "sold out" in 24 hours.


----------



## mom2travel

bangzoom6877 said:


> On Wednesday my FP+ window opens. The one attraction that's concerning me is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Is it necessary to stay up until midnight to get it, or is it ok to wait until I normally get up at 5:00am?



I booked mine at about 7:15 on my 60-day out day. For July 7 (day 4 of our trip). Had plenty of time choices


----------



## MightyGitis

bangzoom6877 said:


> On Wednesday my FP+ window opens. The one attraction that's concerning me is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train. Is it necessary to stay up until midnight to get it, or is it ok to wait until I normally get up at 5:00am?



Believe it or not I'm still seeing FP+ available for SDMT just a week after it opens. I booked mine for my trip only 45 days out. So you probably don't need to stress. At 5 am it's likely to still be there waiting for you.


----------



## Koh1977

The only one that shows as standby only is A and E, although last night there was still some availability near the end of our 10 day trip. (July 8-11 timeframe)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

Anyone know anything about the viewing spot for Wishes being under refurbishment?  It was available as a FP later in the week, but said "under refurbishment" for the 4th of July.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

tabm01 said:


> I have FP for the first week of June and there are still more available, only thing not available is A&E





glvsav37 said:


> We did ours at 12:01 Wednesday am when the window opened but I'm a night owl and a Diz nerd.  So it was natural for me.  However, I was able to go in and modify a few times last night--7 DMT being one of them--and I had all time slots avail that day.  So I doubt anything "sold out" in 24 hours.





mom2travel said:


> I booked mine at about 7:15 on my 60-day out day. For July 7 (day 4 of our trip). Had plenty of time choices





MightyGitis said:


> Believe it or not I'm still seeing FP+ available for SDMT just a week after it opens. I booked mine for my trip only 45 days out. So you probably don't need to stress. At 5 am it's likely to still be there waiting for you.





Koh1977 said:


> The only one that shows as standby only is A and E, although last night there was still some availability near the end of our 10 day trip. (July 8-11 timeframe)  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Hmm, so I guess I'll just do all of them at 5am. I'm trying to get an 11am FP+ on an EMH morning, the 4th day of our trip. We're staying at BWV so my window opens 60 days before check-in.


----------



## ILMomTo3

First, thank you for this original post.  It answered virtually all of the questions I had regarding FP+ for our trip coming up in September.  I have a couple clarifying questions, which I apologize if they have been answered in this 109 page thread already but hoping someone is gracious and willing to re-answer...  

Two questions:
1.  *Rider Swap*:  It says it works like the old system, but honestly I don't exactly remember what that is...so let me ask a specific question:  We are traveling with a party of 7.  My youngest is 3 and very small and therefore unable to ride some of the larger attractions.  For those attractions, if we use rider swap, does the person who is planning to use the 'rider swap', need a FP for it.  I believe the answer is no but just want to verify as start planning this out.  I am specifically thinking about Soarin', mountains, etc.  Could I get a FP+ for my youngest and another member of our party, to something else, and then use the rider swap and take my two older kids again (b/c can't you take several people with you on the rider swap)?
Also, is there a listing somewhere of what rides do rider swap?

2.  *Swapping Tickets/Magic Bands*:  If I get FP+ for all 7 people for a particular ride, but only 4 decide to ride, can 3 of those people ride again, if I give them the tickets/magic bands that still have the 3 remaining FP+ on them?  In other words, do they verify you have "YOUR" ticket, or just a ticket with a valid FP+ on it.  Since we are traveling with grandparents and my little one, I could see those 3 going to do something else not requiring FP+ (like small world, nemo, etc).  As for me, I am usually happy to forgo 2nd ride in lieu of people watching on a quiet bench with a coke.


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

In order to be able to book a 4th FP+, do I need to actually use all my original 3 FP+ or do the windows just need to expire. I'm thinking in Epcot we may not actually use all 3 FP+ that you are required to pick. Can we hop to another park and book an additional FP+ once the windows of our original bookings have passed or do we actually have to use them? Thanks!


----------



## MightyGitis

DAZY3BYZ said:


> In order to be able to book a 4th FP+, do I need to actually use all my original 3 FP+ or do the windows just need to expire. I'm thinking in Epcot we may not actually use all 3 FP+ that you are required to pick. Can we hop to another park and book an additional FP+ once the windows of our original bookings have passed or do we actually have to use them? Thanks!



If you use your last pass you can book a new 4th immediately. If you aren't using it you can book a 4th when your 3rd expires.


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

MightyGitis said:


> If you use your last pass you can book a new 4th immediately. If you aren't using it you can book a 4th when your 3rd expires.



Thank you!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

LaughinPlace289 said:


> Great! We are going the second week of June and I have not been in a few years so this new system is throwing me for a loop.
> 
> One other question... if I wait until I am a week or so out from the trip to reserve our FPs at Epcot, am I going to risk missing out on the top tier attractions? Soarin' is more than likely what we will go with... it is between that and Test Track but I figure we will have a better shot at a short wait time at the latter after we finish at World Showcase. If, in fact, they do add the option of a 4th FP, I don't want to miss out.



I think a week out you should be fine but that is just a guess since summer is crazy busy at WDW and almost everyone seems to be using FP+.  If you want to take some stress out of the equation book Soarin early afternoon and maybe try to do single rider line at test track.  The big monkey wrench in this whole new FP system is being able to only book one park for the three THEN booking the other one.  When I park hopped last week from HS to epcot, the kiosk at international gateway at 1:30  did have test track available at 6:30.  Guess it just depends on how much to park hop with your short time at WDW.


----------



## bangzoom6877

ILMomTo3 said:


> First, thank you for this original post.  It answered virtually all of the questions I had regarding FP+ for our trip coming up in September.  I have a couple clarifying questions, which I apologize if they have been answered in this 109 page thread already but hoping someone is gracious and willing to re-answer...  Two questions: 1.  Rider Swap:  It says it works like the old system, but honestly I don't exactly remember what that is...so let me ask a specific question:  We are traveling with a party of 7.  My youngest is 3 and very small and therefore unable to ride some of the larger attractions.  For those attractions, if we use rider swap, does the person who is planning to use the 'rider swap', need a FP for it.  I believe the answer is no but just want to verify as start planning this out.  I am specifically thinking about Soarin', mountains, etc.  Could I get a FP+ for my youngest and another member of our party, to something else, and then use the rider swap and take my two older kids again (b/c can't you take several people with you on the rider swap)? Also, is there a listing somewhere of what rides do rider swap?  2.  Swapping Tickets/Magic Bands:  If I get FP+ for all 7 people for a particular ride, but only 4 decide to ride, can 3 of those people ride again, if I give them the tickets/magic bands that still have the 3 remaining FP+ on them?  In other words, do they verify you have "YOUR" ticket, or just a ticket with a valid FP+ on it.  Since we are traveling with grandparents and my little one, I could see those 3 going to do something else not requiring FP+ (like small world, nemo, etc).  As for me, I am usually happy to forgo 2nd ride in lieu of people watching on a quiet bench with a coke.



I can answer question 2. The answer is yes!  Planning to do this for DH and ds9 for space mountain since DS7 and I do not go on that.


----------



## bhardy

I have read on here, I think, that some people can view the fastpasses and see what is available prior to their window opening up. Anyone able to do that and if so how?


----------



## Koh1977

ILMomTo3 said:


> First, thank you for this original post.  It answered virtually all of the questions I had regarding FP+ for our trip coming up in September.  I have a couple clarifying questions, which I apologize if they have been answered in this 109 page thread already but hoping someone is gracious and willing to re-answer...  Two questions: 1.  Rider Swap:  It says it works like the old system, but honestly I don't exactly remember what that is...so let me ask a specific question:  We are traveling with a party of 7.  My youngest is 3 and very small and therefore unable to ride some of the larger attractions.  For those attractions, if we use rider swap, does the person who is planning to use the 'rider swap', need a FP for it.  I believe the answer is no but just want to verify as start planning this out.  I am specifically thinking about Soarin', mountains, etc.  Could I get a FP+ for my youngest and another member of our party, to something else, and then use the rider swap and take my two older kids again (b/c can't you take several people with you on the rider swap)? Also, is there a listing somewhere of what rides do rider swap?  2.  Swapping Tickets/Magic Bands:  If I get FP+ for all 7 people for a particular ride, but only 4 decide to ride, can 3 of those people ride again, if I give them the tickets/magic bands that still have the 3 remaining FP+ on them?  In other words, do they verify you have "YOUR" ticket, or just a ticket with a valid FP+ on it.  Since we are traveling with grandparents and my little one, I could see those 3 going to do something else not requiring FP+ (like small world, nemo, etc).  As for me, I am usually happy to forgo 2nd ride in lieu of people watching on a quiet bench with a coke.



As I have gathered, rider swap works as it always did, so the first riders need FP (or do standby) and the second rider(s) do NOT need a FP. I believe 3 people can ride the second time around on a rider swap ticket.

And yes, you can switch bands if you want as far as I know.  I am planning on doing this at Epcot with Soarin and Test Track since my DD won't use any of the tier 1 rides really.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

I think I have finalized our FP+ selections that I have to make on Wednesday, but I would like to get some opinions.  We are staying 10 nights, but going to the parks 7 days (have a couple of resort days, and one day at Legoland). 

7/20 (arrival day, Epcot): Soarin' 3:45 pm; Living with the Land 4:45pm; Figment 6:45 pm (after dinner at Garden Grill)

7/21 (DHS):  Star Tours 9:15 am (after signing up the boys for Jedi Training Academy at rope drop), TSMM 10:15am; Disney Junior Live 11:15 am

7/22 (Epcot, EMH morning): Turtle Talk 9am; Soarin' 10am; Illuminations 9pm (DH and the boys will ride TT at rope drop at 8am, then we will all meet at spaceship Earth)

7/24 (MK, EMH morning):  Big Thunder 9am; Splash Mountain 10am (planning to ride HM in between); 7DMT 11am (touring fantasyland starting with Peter Pan at 8am EMH rope drop, then Frontierland and Liberty Square)

7/26 (DHS, EMH morning):  TSMM 9am; Indiana Jones 12:30pm; Lights, Motors, Action 4:30 (DH and ds9 will ride RNRC at 8am EMH rope drop, then we will do Star Tours, then Muppet Vision 3D during the EMH hour)

7/28 (Epcot): Soarin' 9:30am; Spaceship Earth 10:30am; Turtle Talk 11:30 (TT upon rope drop; the FP+ selections are the boys' favorites at Epcot)

7/29 (MK):  Space Mountain 10:15am; Peter Pan 11:15am; MSEP 9pm (8am breakfast at Crystal Palace that morning before the park opens; heading to Tomorrowland upon park opening to do Buzz, Laugh Floor and the speedway, along with the FP+ for Space mountain)

So, how does this all look?


----------



## ougrad86

They look pretty good, FYI, I have heard that Disney Junior FP+ location is so close to the stage, you can't even see the characters very well - you might do better just to go to one of the shows so you can see the stage.


----------



## Koh1977

ougrad86 said:


> They look pretty good, FYI, I have heard that Disney Junior FP+ location is so close to the stage, you can't even see the characters very well - you might do better just to go to one of the shows so you can see the stage.



I have heard that too.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AngiTN

ougrad86 said:


> They look pretty good, *FYI, I have heard that Disney Junior FP+ location is so close to the stage,* you can't even see the characters very well - you might do better just to go to one of the shows so you can see the stage.



This is totally the case. The first 3 or rows in there can't see a thing on the stage. Bad design Disney, Bad Design!


----------



## Chevy

ILMomTo3 said:


> First, thank you for this original post.  It answered virtually all of the questions I had regarding FP+ for our trip coming up in September.  I have a couple clarifying questions, which I apologize if they have been answered in this 109 page thread already but hoping someone is gracious and willing to re-answer...
> 
> Two questions:
> 1.  *Rider Swap*:  It says it works like the old system, but honestly I don't exactly remember what that is...so let me ask a specific question:  We are traveling with a party of 7.  My youngest is 3 and very small and therefore unable to ride some of the larger attractions.  For those attractions, if we use rider swap, does the person who is planning to use the 'rider swap', need a FP for it.  I believe the answer is no but just want to verify as start planning this out.  I am specifically thinking about Soarin', mountains, etc.  Could I get a FP+ for my youngest and another member of our party, to something else, and then use the rider swap and take my two older kids again (b/c can't you take several people with you on the rider swap)?
> Also, is there a listing somewhere of what rides do rider swap?
> 
> 2.  *Swapping Tickets/Magic Bands*:  If I get FP+ for all 7 people for a particular ride, but only 4 decide to ride, can 3 of those people ride again, if I give them the tickets/magic bands that still have the 3 remaining FP+ on them?  In other words, do they verify you have "YOUR" ticket, or just a ticket with a valid FP+ on it.  Since we are traveling with grandparents and my little one, I could see those 3 going to do something else not requiring FP+ (like small world, nemo, etc).  As for me, I am usually happy to forgo 2nd ride in lieu of people watching on a quiet bench with a coke.



According to this, only one extra person can go back with you on the rider switch ticket.  Does anyone know if this is enforced?  It would be great to be able to take both older kids back a second time.  Having to pick one could cause some arguments.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/


----------



## AngiTN

Itinkso said:


> mesaboy addresses this in the first POST:
> "Onsite guests, now including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay. This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website. FP+ *can be prebooked for the number of days equal to their linked ticket*."
> 
> So, you can book for the number of ticketed days that fall within the length of your resort stay. You do not need to book for consecutive days.



To expound on this further, say you have a 8 night stay but a 6 day ticket. On day 60 can you book for 6 days total, over the course of those 8 days. 
For example,
FP can be booked for use on Days 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8
As long as I don't go over 6 days worth of FP, to match the park tickets. Right?


----------



## Koh1977

AngiTN said:


> To expound on this further, say you have a 8 night stay but a 6 day ticket. On day 60 can you book for 6 days total, over the course of those 8 days. For example, FP can be booked for use on Days 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8 As long as I don't go over 6 days worth of FP, to match the park tickets. Right?



Yes, that should be correct.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

Chevy said:


> According to this, only one extra person can go back with you on the rider switch ticket.  Does anyone know if this is enforced?  It would be great to be able to take both older kids back a second time.  Having to pick one could cause some arguments.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/



It used to be 3 total I thought, but it looks like they've changed it.  I'm hoping they don't mean there is a designated area at each of the rides where you're supposed to wait with the non-rider because I was hoping to go do something else with DD while DH and DS go on some rides.  And I thought you could come back basically anytime that day and use the rider swap ticket.  (Didn't have to be right away)

Can anyone confirm this who's been recently?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

ougrad86 said:


> They look pretty good, FYI, I have heard that Disney Junior FP+ location is so close to the stage, you can't even see the characters very well - you might do better just to go to one of the shows so you can see the stage.



Wow, thanks for letting me know that. I don't know what else to FP+ that day. 

Is the seating still the same for disney junior...on the floor?  Would we be allowed to just move back once we are inside?  Last time I sat on a chair in the back because I have a bad back and sometimes sitting on the floor makes it hurt...there were some empty seats in the back so I moved there while DH and the kids stayed on the floor together. But that was two years ago.


----------



## DIS kid at heart

Chevy said:


> According to this, only one extra person can go back with you on the rider switch ticket.  Does anyone know if this is enforced?  It would be great to be able to take both older kids back a second time.  Having to pick one could cause some arguments.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/



The rider swap ticket is good for 3 people, so whoever waits with your youngest and the 2 older kids. 

We used rider swap a ton a couple weeks ago...we had 7 adults a 2yo and 1yo. A lot of times they gave us 2 because of the 2 kids.

We didn't split the FP+ reservations because I was worried they might not give a rider swap to someone entering the FP+ line, so I can't help you with that answer.

I do know that you can switch bracelets. The CMs weren't even paying attention half the time. They were just making sure it turned green. Your name will come up on the screen so maybe stick with boy/boy and girl/girl lol.

Also FYI...I did see them turn a lot of people away because they were late or made them wait because they were early so make sure you're in your hour window!


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Wow, thanks for letting me know that. I don't know what else to FP+ that day.  Is the seating still the same for disney junior...on the floor?  Would we be allowed to just move back once we are inside?  Last time I sat on a chair in the back because I have a bad back and sometimes sitting on the floor makes it hurt...there were some empty seats in the back so I moved there while DH and the kids stayed on the floor together. But that was two years ago.



Still on the floor.  The poor seating situation is mentioned in the OP.


----------



## Koh1977

DIS kid at heart said:


> The rider swap ticket is good for 3 people, so whoever waits with your youngest and the 2 older kids.   We used rider swap a ton a couple weeks ago...we had 7 adults a 2yo and 1yo. A lot of times they gave us 2 because of the 2 kids.  We didn't split the FP+ reservations because I was worried they might not give a rider swap to someone entering the FP+ line, so I can't help you with that answer.  I do know that you can switch bracelets. The CMs weren't even paying attention half the time. They were just making sure it turned green. Your name will come up on the screen so maybe stick with boy/boy and girl/girl lol.  Also FYI...I did see them turn a lot of people away because they were late or made them wait because they were early so make sure you're in your hour window!



You could use rider swap with the old FastPass system so I would assume you still can with FP+

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ePink

Koh1977 said:


> It used to be 3 total I thought, but it looks like they've changed it.  I'm hoping they don't mean there is a designated area at each of the rides where you're supposed to wait with the non-rider because I was hoping to go do something else with DD while DH and DS go on some rides.  And I thought you could come back basically anytime that day and use the rider swap ticket.  (Didn't have to be right away)  Can anyone confirm this who's been recently?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We were there last week and the rider swap return ticket was for 3. They were very diligent about checking for the non-rider. We had to all walk up to the fast pass entrance, "show" them that we had a non rider (my 5 yo), and then they would hand the ticket to the adult non-rider.


----------



## Day-Day

I messed up in the park when I thought I was selecting 10am but actually selected 10pm when changing the time of a FP using the MDE app.  The *available times come up in some random-like order *but I didn't notice.  The first time in the list was 10 to 11pm with the next being an afternoon time.  My mind saw this as 10am.

I mentioned this to a CM at one of the kiosks (bragging on how stupid I am) and he stated that they were aware of this.  He said at one time the available times were listed in order and he understands that they will be going back to this method of listing times soon.


----------



## Aliceacc

Day-Day said:


> I messed up in the park when I thought I was selecting 10am but actually selected 10pm when changing the time of a FP using the MDE app.  The *available times come up in some random-like order *but I didn't notice.  The first time in the list was 10 to 11pm with the next being an afternoon time.  My mind saw this as 10am.
> 
> I mentioned this to a CM at one of the kiosks (bragging on how stupid I am) and he stated that they were aware of this.  He said at one time the available times were listed in order and he understands that they will be going back to this method of listing times soon.



I'm sorry that happened to you, but thanks so much for the info. I'll be particularly attentive when we book ours!!!


----------



## ceemys

This info thread is AMAZING!  Thank you so much for putting it together.


----------



## DisMama5

ceemys said:


> This info thread is AMAZING!  Thank you so much for putting it together.



I agree this thread is so very helpful!!


----------



## bangzoom6877

DisMama5 said:


> I agree this thread is so very helpful!!



Same here!  I was panicking about this before finding this thread!


----------



## yce22princess

I'm up trying to do my fastpass selections.....why does it not recognize the EMH??  This is driving me nuts!  Lol!


----------



## MightyGitis

yce22princess said:


> I'm up trying to do my fastpass selections.....why does it not recognize the EMH??  This is driving me nuts!  Lol!



I saw someone say in another thread there weren't FP+ during EMH. I thought it was weird because the old FP system had times that stretched into EMH. Been kinda hoping this would turn out to be wrong.


----------



## yce22princess

MightyGitis said:


> I saw someone say in another thread there weren't FP+ during EMH. I thought it was weird because the old FP system had times that stretched into EMH. Been kinda hoping this would turn out to be wrong.



I can't seem to have anything between 8-9am pop up as an option.  9am is the earliest no matter how much I tinker with things.  Hmmm...


----------



## Koh1977

MightyGitis said:


> I saw someone say in another thread there weren't FP+ during EMH. I thought it was weird because the old FP system had times that stretched into EMH. Been kinda hoping this would turn out to be wrong.



No, FPs were never used during EMH hours and the new system is no different.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ougrad86

Even legacy FP was not available during EMH, but it is not needed. I can get on multiple rides with almost no wait in that first hour, then get FP when the gates open to everyone.


----------



## yce22princess

ougrad86 said:


> Even legacy FP was not available during EMH, but it is not needed. I can get on multiple rides with almost no wait in that first hour, then get FP when the gates open to everyone.



Thanks!!!  I didn't remember that.  The handful if times we have gone, we've always done rope drop and/or morning EMH and didn't even bother with FP because we knocked out a good chunk of rides/character meets with no problem.


----------



## Niewoe

I can't imagine you would need a FP before 9am.


----------



## Ava

I have an 8:05 res at CRT on my first MK day, and was hoping to do Small World, Peter Pan and Pooh standby first thing at park opening. Is this still a good strategy, or are people booking FP+ for first thing in the AM now? 

(And same thing at EPCOT, I have an 8:10 at Akershus and was planning to do standby for Test Track as soon as the park opens.)


----------



## MightyGitis

Koh1977 said:


> No, FPs were never used during EMH hours and the new system is no different.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Man I must have leaky memory syndrome. I swear FP used to go at least into the EVENING EMHs.


----------



## cel_disney

Ava said:


> I have an 8:05 res at CRT on my first MK day, and was hoping to do Small World, Peter Pan and Pooh standby first thing at park opening. Is this still a good strategy, or are people booking FP+ for first thing in the AM now?
> 
> (And same thing at EPCOT, I have an 8:10 at Akershus and was planning to do standby for Test Track as soon as the park opens.)



I think you can still get thru the MK attractions first thing in the morning after breakfast.  Test track even seems feasible but I don't expect you would get thru the princesses and back to TT before 9:15?  Atleast our family wouldn't be able to do that...since its currently 9:22, I just checked wait time there - TP says expected is 10min and posted is 25min for standby...

Edit - also quickly looked at MK - PP is 21 expected/ 25 posted, pooh was 5e/10p, small world was 9e/10p...so, assuming crowd levels are roughly the same, this seems like a viable plan for MK...


----------



## InMemory

What app are you using?


----------



## cel_disney

InMemory said:


> What app are you using?



Touring Plans LINES app...


----------



## Tricia732

How does the new system of being able to make Fastpass+ reservations in advance impact the ability to get FastPasses the day you are in the park? Our family will be staying at Shades of Green and plan to purchase our theme park tickets after we arrive, which means that we cannot get FastPasses in advance.  Thank you for any info you can provide.


----------



## cel_disney

Tricia732 said:


> How does the new system of being able to make Fastpass+ reservations in advance impact the ability to get FastPasses the day you are in the park? Our family will be staying at Shades of Green and plan to purchase our theme park tickets after we arrive, which means that we cannot get FastPasses in advance.  Thank you for any info you can provide.



Well, you will be able to get them in advance for all of the days except the ones you are purchasing the tickets on... And we would all advise you to make those reservations at that time.

Is there not a base that you could get tickets at earlier?


----------



## Gryhndmom

Tricia732 said:


> How does the new system of being able to make Fastpass+ reservations in advance impact the ability to get FastPasses the day you are in the park? Our family will be staying at Shades of Green and plan to purchase our theme park tickets after we arrive, which means that we cannot get FastPasses in advance.  Thank you for any info you can provide.




I agree with PP...try and get your passes at a local base if you can then you can link your tickets to your MDE account and you can book fp's in advance.  You can book fp's at the kiosk that day at the park but it seemed to be very limited when I was there first week of May.


----------



## SRUAlmn

MightyGitis said:


> Man I must have leaky memory syndrome. I swear FP used to go at least into the EVENING EMHs.



I said the SAME thing a few months ago and got the same responses you did (about it never being an option.) I can clearly remember using the legacy fastpass system during evening EMH, but once everyone said that never happened I figured I must've been mistaken.  Maybe it was right before EMH began?


----------



## mesaboy2

FPs during EMH were extremely rare.


----------



## cel_disney

SRUAlmn said:


> I said the SAME thing a few months ago and got the same responses you did (about it never being an option.) I can clearly remember using the legacy fastpass system during evening EMH, but once everyone said that never happened I figured I must've been mistaken.  Maybe it was right before EMH began?



Maybe it was before return times were enforced?


----------



## SRUAlmn

cel_disney said:


> Maybe it was before return times were enforced?



I don't think that was the case because we always stuck to the listed return times.  I am remembering it being in the MK, Buzz maybe? But it's very possible it was before EMH technically began.  Since the MK is open until 11 or 12 for their normal hours when we go, it's very possible it was still during normal park hours and it just felt like EMH because it was so late?


----------



## MightyGitis

SRUAlmn said:


> I said the SAME thing a few months ago and got the same responses you did (about it never being an option.) I can clearly remember using the legacy fastpass system during evening EMH, but once everyone said that never happened I figured I must've been mistaken.  Maybe it was right before EMH began?



Just talked to my sister. We aren't crazy. They definitely used to stretch FPs into evening EMH. I've checked three people. So we are NOT crazy. 

They may have never done morning EMH. And they may not have done evening EMH all the time. But they did used to do it. 

I think people forget that the old FP system evolved over time too. I was there before them and at different times during them. They changed over time. 

So towards the end sure they may have not been doing it. But there was a time when they did.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

MightyGitis said:


> Just talked to my sister. We aren't crazy. They definitely used to stretch FPs into evening EMH. I've checked three people. So we are NOT crazy.
> 
> They may have never done morning EMH. And they may not have done evening EMH all the time. But they did used to do it.
> 
> I think people forget that the old FP system evolved over time too. I was there before them and at different times during them. They changed over time.
> 
> So towards the end sure they may have not been doing it. But there was a time when they did.



I remember using FPs during evening EMH on at least one trip as well.


----------



## mike the canuck

Koh1977 said:


> No, FPs were never used during EMH hours and the new system is no different.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





ougrad86 said:


> Even legacy FP was not available during EMH, but it is not needed. I can get on multiple rides with almost no wait in that first hour, then get FP when the gates open to everyone.



This is not true. I got legacy Fastpasses for EHM before. When the refurbished Test Track opened I waited an hour in line because there was no Fastpasses left for the day . After we rode and got off ( around 9pm just before IllumiNations) they released Fastpasses for EMH. I got a pair for 10:30pm and used them after Illuminations. This was December 2012.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Thanks for the reports about EMH legacy FP! I knew I wasn't crazy!


----------



## Koh1977

Anybody know when the FP for Tinkerbell at Town Square will start?  It shows up now on the list, but says Closed for Refurbishment...?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

Koh1977 said:


> Anybody know when the FP for Tinkerbell at Town Square will start?  It shows up now on the list, but says Closed for Refurbishment...?



May 20 is my educated guess.


----------



## chairbear

Sfl


----------



## SRUAlmn

Just booked my FP+ at midnight last night and I wanted to share a tip for anyone who hasn't booked yet.  This may have already been mentioned, but I don't recall reading it.  

When you make your initial time selections choose the opposite of what you want to edit it to.  For example, if you're going to use your FP+ in the morning, choose your initial times in the afternoon and then go back in and edit to the morning.  I was doing it the opposite way and the times were conflicting.  For example: I did the initial time booking as follows
Buzz 10:15=11:15
7DMT 11:45-12:45
Ariel 12:45-1:45

When I went in to edit I had a hard time because trying to change 7DMT to 9:30-10:30 was conflicting with the Buzz time and it just made things more complicated.  If your initial times are far away from the times you're trying to get it will make your life easier when adjusting them  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Question for those of you who've used FP+ already.  I know it probably varies greatly, but what does the average wait time seem to be once you're in the FP+ line? I'm asking because we booked a few things during the same window.  Only 2 of our family members ride the mountains, so we booked 2 of us on Space and 2 of us on BTM within the same one hour window.  Will the mountain riders have time to get through the lines and across the park to do both within an hour? Starting to worry now that maybe that's cutting it too close?


----------



## Aliceacc

Thanks so much for all the tips on this thread!!

We're just shy of 2 weeks till our FP+ day. I'm the designanted planner for the 11 of us in a multi family trip.

I know the info is here somewhere, but could someone give a "FP+ for Dummies version of how to:
- a) practice? I know some of you have done it, but our MDE experience account tells me that it's too early to book. It's right, our date is the 30th. How do I get around that to practice

b) book some FP+ together and some apart? I'm still working on getting everyone to open a MDE experience account and link it. Once that's done, could you let me know how to approach booking our FP+?

Thanks once again for all your help!!


----------



## bangzoom6877

SRUAlmn said:


> Just booked my FP+ at midnight last night and I wanted to share a tip for anyone who hasn't booked yet.  This may have already been mentioned, but I don't recall reading it.  When you make your initial time selections choose the opposite of what you want to edit it to.  For example, if you're going to use your FP+ in the morning, choose your initial times in the afternoon and then go back in and edit to the morning.  I was doing it the opposite way and the times were conflicting.  For example: I did the initial time booking as follows Buzz 10:15=11:15 7DMT 11:45-12:45 Ariel 12:45-1:45  When I went in to edit I had a hard time because trying to change 7DMT to 9:30-10:30 was conflicting with the Buzz time and it just made things more complicated.  If your initial times are far away from the times you're trying to get it will make your life easier when adjusting them  Hope that makes sense!


  This is good to know, thank you!  We are going for most of our FP+ in the morning, so this is very helpful. I make our selections on Wednesday, which it intend to do as soon as I wake up at 5am. I figure it should take between 30 and 45 minutes to do them, which is fine because I normally wake up at 5am during the week and watch the news for a little while before getting out of bed and getting ready...I need a little time to "wake up" lol...of course on a day like FP+ selection day! or the day we leave for WDW, I jump right out of bed haha!!


----------



## Koh1977

SRUAlmn said:


> Question for those of you who've used FP+ already.  I know it probably varies greatly, but what does the average wait time seem to be once you're in the FP+ line? I'm asking because we booked a few things during the same window.  Only 2 of our family members ride the mountains, so we booked 2 of us on Space and 2 of us on BTM within the same one hour window.  Will the mountain riders have time to get through the lines and across the park to do both within an hour? Starting to worry now that maybe that's cutting it too close?



Not sure I would do Space and BTMR in the same hour.  I tried to book Tomorrowland and Fantasyland stuff together or BTMR and Splash, etc.  (actually I booked 2 of us doing the coasters and the other 2 at tamer rides in the vicinity during that time.  We'll utilize rider swap so both DH and I can go on the bigger rides with DS and he gets to do them twice, but DD still gets to do stuff too)

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SRUAlmn

Koh1977 said:


> Not sure I would do Space and BTMR in the same hour.  I tried to book Tomorrowland and Fantasyland stuff together or BTMR and Splash, etc.  (actually I booked 2 of us doing the coasters and the other 2 at tamer rides in the vicinity during that time.  We'll utilize rider swap so both DH and I can go on the bigger rides with DS and he gets to do them twice, but DD still gets to do stuff too)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks! I just went in and adjusted it so we have Space from 5:35-6:35 and BTM from 6:05-7:05.  That gives us an hour and a half, so hopefully that will work.  If not, they like Space better than BTM, so if we have to miss/cancel BTM they won't be too bummed


----------



## AngiTN

Aliceacc said:


> Thanks so much for all the tips on this thread!!
> 
> We're just shy of 2 weeks till our FP+ day. I'm the designanted planner for the 11 of us in a multi family trip.
> 
> I know the info is here somewhere, but could someone give a "FP+ for Dummies version of how to:
> - a) practice? I know some of you have done it, but our MDE experience account tells me that it's too early to book. It's right, our date is the 30th. How do I get around that to practice
> 
> b) book some FP+ together and some apart? I'm still working on getting everyone to open a MDE experience account and link it. Once that's done, could you let me know how to approach booking our FP+?
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help!!


1 - you should be able to book anything within the next 30 days as practice. That's what I have done.


----------



## Aliceacc

here's the message I got when I tried:

"
We're Sorry...
.

 In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window. "


----------



## siskaren

Aliceacc said:


> here's the message I got when I tried:
> 
> "
> We're Sorry...
> .
> 
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window. "



Are you trying to do dates that are within 30 days of today? Because that's what AngiTN is saying you should be able to do.


----------



## AngiTN

Aliceacc said:


> here's the message I got when I tried:
> 
> "
> We're Sorry...
> .
> 
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window. "



Do you have tickets applied to someone in MDE?

If you do you can book within the next 30 days. But you must have tickets to do so.


----------



## BabiesDaddy

Thanks for the list. This should be a sticky. Very helpful.


----------



## Aliceacc

We have  MYW tickets for the end of July; Our 60 day window comes up in a week and a half.

It won't even let me get to the dates; the pop up comes up.


----------



## wdwlver

Aliceacc said:


> We have  MYW tickets for the end of July; Our 60 day window comes up in a week and a half.  It won't even let me get to the dates; the pop up comes up.


I believe once you're inside your 60 day window you will be able to do it.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Aliceacc said:


> We have  MYW tickets for the end of July; Our 60 day window comes up in a week and a half.
> 
> It won't even let me get to the dates; the pop up comes up.



I was able to practice before we booked ours last night.  As long as everyone has tickets attached and you're only trying to practice with random dates 30 days or less from the day you're practicing it should work.  The calendar will only show 30 days out as being available until your 60 day mark arrives, and then all 60 days will show up.


----------



## Aliceacc

Thanks... that's the bit I was missing-- not everyone has linked their accounts yet?? (In fact, some haven't opened an account yet.)

I'll keep trying. And if I don't get to practice, then I'll do what the rest of the world does and figure out out as I go.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## wdwlver

I wish I could practice but my tix are part of a package so my dates are fixed.


----------



## Aliceacc

wdwlver said:


> I wish I could practice but my tix are part of a package so my dates are fixed.



OH... That's it. Thanks!!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Aliceacc said:


> Thanks... that's the bit I was missing-- not everyone has linked their accounts yet?? (In fact, some haven't opened an account yet.)
> 
> I'll keep trying. And if I don't get to practice, then I'll do what the rest of the world does and figure out out as I go.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!



It's really easy even for this technology challenged 50 year old. 

Except for one thing I messed up and was able to fix after messing around for about 20 minutes. 

I think you'll do great without practice!


----------



## Aliceacc

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> It's really easy even for this technology challenged 50 year old.
> 
> Except for one thing I messed up and was able to fix after messing around for about 20 minutes.
> 
> I think you'll do great without practice!



Thanks, but ummm, I'm 55


----------



## AngiTN

Aliceacc said:


> Thanks... that's the bit I was missing-- not everyone has linked their accounts yet?? (In fact, some haven't opened an account yet.)
> 
> I'll keep trying. And if I don't get to practice, then I'll do what the rest of the world does and figure out out as I go.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!



Pretty sure you are not going to be able to book FP for anyone that doesn't have a MDE account that is linked to you or at least included in your MDE account. If you book them soon you'll want to light a fire under them to get their accounts set up or add them to your account.

I didn't realize MDE wouldn't let you use your tickets that are part of a package at 30 days. Interesting. I always thought tickets could be used any time you wanted them to be


----------



## SRUAlmn

AngiTN said:


> Pretty sure you are not going to be able to book FP for anyone that doesn't have a MDE account that is linked to you or at least included in your MDE account. If you book them soon you'll want to light a fire under them to get their accounts set up or add them to your account.
> 
> I didn't realize MDE wouldn't let you use your tickets that are part of a package at 30 days. Interesting. I always thought tickets could be used any time you wanted them to be



Once they link their accounts you'll also need to make sure they change their settings to SHARE all their info with you.  If they leave their account set on PRIVATE you won't be able to make FP+ reservations for them.  I found that out just in time before we had to book ours!!


----------



## dotcomgirl18

I have a question about linking MDE accounts.

I booked the trip under my MDE account. I entered my sister's name and age as the second traveler. I clicked on the "email to invite her to connect". However, she does NOT have a MDE account. When she buys her AP in a few weeks, I am going to add the voucher number in my MDE. Will this enable me to book FP+ for both of us (my ticket is already in MDE)? Or is this system going to now think that she might have an account, so she will have to create one and link it to mine before we can book FP+?


----------



## SRUAlmn

dotcomgirl18 said:


> I have a question about linking MDE accounts.
> 
> I booked the trip under my MDE account. I entered my sister's name and age as the second traveler. I clicked on the "email to invite her to connect". However, she does NOT have a MDE account. When she buys her AP in a few weeks, I am going to add the voucher number in my MDE. Will this enable me to book FP+ for both of us (my ticket is already in MDE)? Or is this system going to now think that she might have an account, so she will have to create one and link it to mine before we can book FP+?



It won't allow her to accept your invitation without creating an account for herself.  If she leaves her account set on private, her AP will go to her account, not yours, even if you purchase it through your account.  That's what we did.  My mom signed in to my account to purchase her tickets, but they weren't showing up in my account a few minutes later.  I called Disney IT and they said that it was because her account was set on the default setting of private, so it wouldn't allow her tickets to show under my account, only in hers.


----------



## jodywgirl

This might of been answered but what time do fastpass+ open up for booking.  Is it 6:00 eastern like dining or at a different time.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SRUAlmn

jodywgirl said:


> This might of been answered but what time do fastpass+ open up for booking.  Is it 6:00 eastern like dining or at a different time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You can actually book at midnight  If you want to wait until morning, I believe I read it was 5:00am eastern, but maybe someone can clarify, since I booked at midnight I'm not totally sure


----------



## mesaboy2

jodywgirl said:


> This might of been answered but what time do fastpass+ open up for booking.  Is it 6:00 eastern like dining or at a different time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Midnight ET.  Answered in the OP Bullet 7.


----------



## dotcomgirl18

SRUAlmn said:


> It won't allow her to accept your invitation without creating an account for herself.  If she leaves her account set on private, her AP will go to her account, not yours, even if you purchase it through your account.  That's what we did.  My mom signed in to my account to purchase her tickets, but they weren't showing up in my account a few minutes later.  I called Disney IT and they said that it was because her account was set on the default setting of private, so it wouldn't allow her tickets to show under my account, only in hers.



But if she ignores the invitation and never accepts it nor creates an account, can I still book FP+ for both of us?


----------



## SRUAlmn

dotcomgirl18 said:


> But if she ignores the invitation and never accepts it nor creates an account, can I still book FP+ for both of us?



I don't think you can add her unless she accepts the invitation, and if you don't add her you can't book FP+.


----------



## MiMi2Three

My trip involves 2 reservations. First package room and tickets, 3 nights 8day tickets. Second reservation 5 day room only. Will I be able to pre-book all 8 days FP+ even though reservation is only for 3 nights?


----------



## Ava

Aliceacc said:


> We have  MYW tickets for the end of July; Our 60 day window comes up in a week and a half.  It won't even let me get to the dates; the pop up comes up.


Are you trying to practice on the app, or the MDE website? I've never been able to practice in the app, but have been able to on the MDE site. (I have a MYW package for Sept.)


----------



## wdwlver

Ava said:


> Are you trying to practice on the app, or the MDE website? I've never been able to practice in the app, but have been able to on the MDE site. (I have a MYW package for Sept.)



Hmmm that doesn't work for me. I have a package for August with tix and i cannot practice on website or app.


----------



## yce22princess

wdwlver said:


> Hmmm that doesn't work for me. I have a package for August with tix and i cannot practice on website or app.



It never let me practice either way too.  I had no access until I actually hit 60 days.


----------



## Ava

cel_disney said:


> I think you can still get thru the MK attractions first thing in the morning after breakfast.  Test track even seems feasible but I don't expect you would get thru the princesses and back to TT before 9:15?  Atleast our family wouldn't be able to do that...since its currently 9:22, I just checked wait time there - TP says expected is 10min and posted is 25min for standby...
> 
> Edit - also quickly looked at MK - PP is 21 expected/ 25 posted, pooh was 5e/10p, small world was 9e/10p...so, assuming crowd levels are roughly the same, this seems like a viable plan for MK...


Awesome, thank you! I'm okay with anything less than 30 minutes for Test Track; if we can get that one done standby then we can use our Tier 1 FP+ on Soarin'. (I was thinking of using Rider Swap to be able to FP both, but this way neither of the adults will have to ride alone and DD will get to ride both rides twice.)

I assume TP is Touring Plans? I've never used it but am thinking out getting it for this trip. Are the wait times on there more accurate than the ones on MDE?


----------



## wishuponastar42

Ava said:


> Awesome, thank you! I'm okay with anything less than 30 minutes for Test Track; if we can get that one done standby then we can use our Tier 1 FP+ on Soarin'. (I was thinking of using Rider Swap to be able to FP both, but this way neither of the adults will have to ride alone and DD will get to ride both rides twice.)
> 
> I assume TP is Touring Plans? I've never used it but am thinking out getting it for this trip. Are the wait times on there more accurate than the ones on MDE?



We were at Epcot Sunday and the rider swap + FP combo works great. We were able to do both TT & Soaring' quite quickly and my oldest son got to ride both with me and my wife.

Correct...TP is touring plans. I have a subscription, but think the MDE times are more up to date. The touring plans themselves are decent, especially with optimizing rides nearby each other...that said, with enough planning on your own you could arrive at similar results.


----------



## Koh1977

MiMi2Three said:


> My trip involves 2 reservations. First package room and tickets, 3 nights 8day tickets. Second reservation 5 day room only. Will I be able to pre-book all 8 days FP+ even though reservation is only for 3 nights?



Yep, you should be good.    that's what I did.  5 nights package with 9 day tickets, then 4 nights room only.  I was able to book all 9 days.  Just won't let you book more days than you have tickets for.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## trvlgirlmq

Another FP+ question that I couldn't find the answer to but may not have tried hard enough!

We are a party of 4 including my mom who doesn't ride things like EE, ToT, etc.  The kids and I want to FP+ these type of rides.  If I make a reservation for all 4 of us and she just doesn't ride with us can I still make the 4th reservation once we are done with all 3 rides and the times have expired?  If I just make reservations on these rides for 3 then she won't be eligible for the 4th one that we may want to ride together is my understanding. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Koh1977

trvlgirlmq said:


> Another FP+ question that I couldn't find the answer to but may not have tried hard enough!  We are a party of 4 including my mom who doesn't ride things like EE, ToT, etc.  The kids and I want to FP+ these type of rides.  If I make a reservation for all 4 of us and she just doesn't ride with us can I still make the 4th reservation once we are done with all 3 rides and the times have expired?  If I just make reservations on these rides for 3 then she won't be eligible for the 4th one that we may want to ride together is my understanding.  Thanks for any help!



Yes, I would say you are correct.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

Any thoughts on why the Wishes FP+ says Closed for Refurbishment ONLY on July 3rd and 4th?  Is it just not being offered as an option even or will it open later ya think?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bangzoom6877

Has anyone been able to get a FP+ for MSEP in July?  Our window opens up this Wednesday and I would like to get one.


----------



## mesaboy2

bangzoom6877 said:


> Has anyone been able to get a FP+ for MSEP in July?  Our window opens up this Wednesday and I would like to get one.



Very early for that.  This is one of several that doesn't appear at 60 days.


----------



## catrinuk

gometros said:


> If I remember, it shows the FP+ info for that person's account, but they're was an option to show everybody in your party. I'll have to go into the app to remember where that was.


Ooooohhhhh yes lots of trouble with the app, I had given up tring to get meet and greet with elsa nothing showing on the app but went online and was able to book fastpass es for all five of our party with no problem.  Had the same issue with the dwarfs mine train !!


----------



## wajones2

catrinuk said:


> Ooooohhhhh yes lots of trouble with the app, I had given up tring to get meet and greet with elsa nothing showing on the app but went online and was able to book fastpass es for all five of our party with no problem.  Had the same issue with the dwarfs mine train !!



App has to be updated often to see latest FP offerings


----------



## Koh1977

mesaboy2 said:


> Very early for that.  This is one of several that doesn't appear at 60 days.



It's been available for the first couple weeks of July, but I don't know about the latter part of the month.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

Thanks, it is a little confusing.


----------



## lmbcdb

Koh1977 said:


> Any thoughts on why the Wishes FP+ says Closed for Refurbishment ONLY on July 3rd and 4th?  Is it just not being offered as an option even or will it open later ya think?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm pretty sure they do special fireworks on the 3rd and 4th.  Maybe they are calling it something different, or just  not offering FP+ for it.


----------



## chrissyc72

Thanks for this.


----------



## Mrs Green

Koh1977 said:
			
		

> Yep, you should be good.    that's what I did.  5 nights package with 9 day tickets, then 4 nights room only.  I was able to book all 9 days.  Just won't let you book more days than you have tickets for.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I have a similar situation, only mine involves some nights off site at the beginning of my trip so at my 60 day mark (from checking in at aoa) would I be able to book all my fp+ since I will have tickets for all the days?


----------



## jaz0308

I have a question regarding the FOF FP+ and I'm hoping I can word this in a way that makes sense! Ok, here it goes...

I will make my 3 FP+ choices at 60 days out, knowing that FOF will not be available.  When it does open up for my date how do I go about changing one FP to the parade instead?  Would it be better to make one FP at the parade time and later on change the experience or to make one FP at a totally different time as a sort of "dummy" slot so that I can dump it later and add FOF?  Do other FP near the time of the parade affect my ability to get one for FOF?  Do these questions even make any sense at all?  Help!! LOL!


----------



## Koh1977

jaz0308 said:


> I have a question regarding the FOF FP+ and I'm hoping I can word this in a way that makes sense! Ok, here it goes...  I will make my 3 FP+ choices at 60 days out, knowing that FOF will not be available.  When it does open up for my date how do I go about changing one FP to the parade instead?  Would it be better to make one FP at the parade time and later on change the experience or to make one FP at a totally different time as a sort of "dummy" slot so that I can dump it later and add FOF?  Do other FP near the time of the parade affect my ability to get one for FOF?  Do these questions even make any sense at all?  Help!! LOL!



You would want to make sure you don't have any that overlap with the parade timeframe...which it says to meet at like 2:40-2:55 for the 3pm parade.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## haven11998

Confused about rider swap from some of the things I'm reading and we go to Disney all the time since we live in FL. Isn't rider swab only available when in stand by lines? As you go to stand by line and show you have a child to small to ride... they give you swap ticket... later on you swap child with other adult and they enter via FP line. Correct?

So if I enter the FP line to start with bc son and I have tickets, dad and daughter are waiting it bc daughter to small. I can't get a rider swap ticket at this time... correct? Seems like people are implying you can... but maybe I'm misinterpreting what they are saying.


----------



## SPOERLX3

Sorry if this has been asked before in this thread but I did the search, trying to locate anything about my issue and couldn't find anything so  in advance

We are not going until September, trip booked, magic bands customized and ressie, tickets and other ressie is linked. I am trying to familiarize myself with all the new FP+ stuff since we haven't been since 2011. I have read on this thread that we could play around with the FP+ and get some hands on experience.

I am in my MDX and I have clicked on the FP+ I can see in the background a calendar but there is a pop up box that says 
*"We're Sorry...
In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window." *

Is this because we are not booked until September? Will it be available closer to my dates or is there something wrong with my reservations?

 for any help


----------



## BlueFairy

haven11998 said:


> Confused about rider swap from some of the things I'm reading and we go to Disney all the time since we live in FL. Isn't rider swab only available when in stand by lines? As you go to stand by line and show you have a child to small to ride... they give you swap ticket... later on you swap child with other adult and they enter via FP line. Correct?
> 
> So if I enter the FP line to start with bc son and I have tickets, dad and daughter are waiting it bc daughter to small. I can't get a rider swap ticket at this time... correct? Seems like people are implying you can... but maybe I'm misinterpreting what they are saying.



You have always been able to do rider swap with FP- as well.  Everyone presented their FP-.  Dad and DD get a swap ticket, ride, then Mom and DD present the swap ticket at the FP line so that DD rides a second time.

I have no experience with FP+ to make a comparison, and we no longer use child swap.


----------



## jcarwash

SPOERLX3 said:


> We are not going until September, trip booked, magic bands customized and ressie, tickets and other ressie is linked. I am trying to familiarize myself with all the new FP+ stuff since we haven't been since 2011. I have read on this thread that we could play around with the FP+ and get some hands on experience.
> 
> I am in my MDX and I have clicked on the FP+ I can see in the background a calendar but there is a pop up box that says
> *"We're Sorry...
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window." *
> 
> Is this because we are not booked until September? Will it be available closer to my dates or is there something wrong with my reservations?



Yes, it's because your trip is in September. As a resort guest your FP+ booking window starts 60 days prior to arrival.


----------



## haven11998

BlueFairy said:


> You have always been able to do rider swap with FP- as well.  Everyone presented their FP-.  Dad and DD get a swap ticket, ride, then Mom and DD present the swap ticket at the FP line so that DD rides a second time.
> 
> I have no experience with FP+ to make a comparison, and we no longer use child swap.



So let me get this correct. If myself, husband and son have a FP ticket we all present to the FP line with our bands. At that point we can get a rider swap ticket bc my daughter is to small to ride? 
Learn something new every da...I thought rider swap was only given out in stand by lines.


----------



## SPOERLX3

jcarwash said:


> Yes, it's because your trip is in September. As a resort guest your FP+ booking window starts 60 days prior to arrival.


Gotcha  Thank you for the info
I thought I had read that you could go in and play around with it before your booking window opens

2 more questions that I thought about


Is it extremely important to get online at midnight EST, the day your booking date opens to be able to get SDMT FP? 
Also, am I understanding it correctly, that if we have 2 reservations but we have everyone linked together that I would be able to get FP's for all 6 of us in our party eventhough there are 4 on 1 ressie and 2 on the other?

I think this is all my questions for now


----------



## AngiTN

jcarwash said:


> Yes, it's because your trip is in September. *As a resort guest your FP+ booking window starts 60 days prior to arrival.*





SPOERLX3 said:


> Gotcha  Thank you for the info
> *I thought I had read that you could go in and play around with it before your booking window opens
> *



You can. At least in some circumstances.

Our check in at our resort is 7/29, Our FP window opens on 5/30 for those dates
But, I can go in to MDE right this moment and book a FP for tomorrow, and for the next 30 days. Now, I'm not there so I can't use them but I can book them on any day over the next 30.
I don't know why you can't.


----------



## AngiTN

SPOERLX3 said:


> Is it extremely important to get online at midnight EST, the day your booking date opens to be able to get SDMT FP?
> Also, am I understanding it correctly, that if we have 2 reservations but we have everyone linked together that I would be able to get FP's for all 6 of us in our party eventhough there are 4 on 1 ressie and 2 on the other?
> 
> I think this is all my questions for now



In the dates I've checked over the next 30, once I get to the date it opens, there are openings for SDMT on each day. It seems for now it's not hard to get. I don't think it will require you to be online at midnight.  A&E is currently the only ressie to fill up within 5-10 min after midnight


----------



## SPOERLX3

AngiTN said:


> You can. At least in some circumstances.
> 
> Our check in at our resort is 7/29, Our FP window opens on 5/30 for those dates
> But, I can go in to MDE right this moment and book a FP for tomorrow, and for the next 30 days. Now, I'm not there so I can't use them but I can book them on any day over the next 30.
> I don't know why you can't.





jcarwash said:


> Yes, it's because your trip is in September. As a resort guest your FP+ booking window starts 60 days prior to arrival.



Thank you so much for your answers. No A&E for us (not this year at least). I asked my DGS's and they were not interested at all

Did you ever get this message prior to recently?
*"We're Sorry...
In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window." *

I am just wondering if, as we get closer, I won't get this message anymore and will have a couple of days/weeks to play with it.
I just don't want it to get to my 60 day window and I realize then that there is something wrong


----------



## ckelly14

Perhaps you already answered this but do you have your tickets linked?  If so, can you book something over the next 30 days?  Perhaps you have a package?


----------



## SPOERLX3

ckelly14 said:


> Perhaps you already answered this but do you have your tickets linked?  If so, can you book something over the next 30 days?  Perhaps you have a package?


We have everything liked. Our package, our tickets, etc. I did try and relink my tickets but it says they are already linked.
I can see the calendar in the background but it gives me the error message *"We're Sorry...
In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window."  *

I can see everyone's (all 6) tickets listed on both reservations and when I click on the "link tickets", it gives me a picture sample of a paper ticket as if I needed to link an older ticket/paper ticket, etc.


----------



## Koh1977

haven11998 said:


> So let me get this correct. If myself, husband and son have a FP ticket we all present to the FP line with our bands. At that point we can get a rider swap ticket bc my daughter is to small to ride? Learn something new every da...I thought rider swap was only given out in stand by lines.



My understanding is that only the 2 riding first need the FP on the bands actually (for example your husband and son).  You go up with them and DD and get a rider swap ticket so you can ride later (with son again).  

Someone who's done it recently, is this correct?  Or do all 3 riding need a FP on their bands?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AngiTN

SPOERLX3 said:


> Thank you so much for your answers. No A&E for us (not this year at least). I asked my DGS's and they were not interested at all
> 
> Did you ever get this message prior to recently?
> *"We're Sorry...
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window." *
> 
> I am just wondering if, as we get closer, I won't get this message anymore and will have a couple of days/weeks to play with it.
> I just don't want it to get to my 60 day window and I realize then that there is something wrong


No, I've never seen that message. I guess it's because I have tickets and resort, not a package. That is the only difference I can come up with. Though even that should not make a difference since I thought you could use tickets anytime you wanted to. What is to stop you, if you desired, from going down, using the tickets you have and buying more for your trip in Sept later?

If it is limiting your access because you have a package then no, sorry, it won't allow you do to anything until day 60.


----------



## SPOERLX3

SPOERLX3 said:


> We have everything liked. Our package, our tickets, etc. I did try and relink my tickets but it says they are already linked.
> I can see the calendar in the background but it gives me the error message *"We're Sorry...
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window."  *
> 
> I can see everyone's (all 6) tickets listed on both reservations and when I click on the "link tickets", it gives me a picture sample of a paper ticket as if I needed to link an older ticket/paper ticket, etc.



Has anyone else ever gotten this message??? I am just wanting to make sure this is normal if we have a package and that it will definitely open up on my 60 days so I can book my FP's. If no one else has gotten this, I want to call the Disney technical support to see if they need to do something to fix it 

jcarwash, please don't think I am disputing your word 
I just want to make sure that others have gotten this message and it will go away when my day comes


----------



## SPOERLX3

Aliceacc said:


> here's the message I got when I tried:
> 
> "
> We're Sorry...
> .
> 
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window. "



Aliceacc, I am getting this message too, just wondering if you have had any resolution? jcarwash responded that it is because we are not within our 60 day booking window, which makes sense but others are saying they can get in and play with the FP system to get a feel for it  Just wondering. I dont want my 60 day window to get here and not be able to book my FP's.


----------



## Koh1977

SPOERLX3 said:


> Aliceacc, I am getting this message too, just wondering if you have had any resolution? jcarwash responded that it is because we are not within our 60 day booking window, which makes sense but others are saying they can get in and play with the FP system to get a feel for it  Just wondering. I dont want my 60 day window to get here and not be able to book my FP's.



Those that are able to play with it ahead of time I *think* have just tickets linked.  If you booked a package, then I don't think you're able to go in until your 60 day mark (which was what happened to me).

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## practicallyperfect77

SPOERLX3 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else ever gotten this message??? I am just wanting to make sure this is normal if we have a package and that it will definitely open up on my 60 days so I can book my FP's. If no one else has gotten this, I want to call the Disney technical support to see if they need to do something to fix it
> 
> jcarwash, please don't think I am disputing your word
> I just want to make sure that others have gotten this message and it will go away when my day comes



I have a package booked for end of Oct and I get the same msg. I assume it's b/c it's the free dining package. The system knows when I'm gonna be there and sadly that is way more than 60 days.


----------



## wishuponastar42

Koh1977 said:


> My understanding is that only the 2 riding first need the FP on the bands actually (for example your husband and son).  You go up with them and DD and get a rider swap ticket so you can ride later (with son again).
> 
> Someone who's done it recently, is this correct?  Or do all 3 riding need a FP on their bands?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We are here now and this is exactly how it is working. Just keep track of who's is assigned which fastpass.


----------



## jcarwash

Koh1977 said:


> Those that are able to play with it ahead of time I *think* have just tickets linked.  If you booked a package, then I don't think you're able to go in until your 60 day mark (which was what happened to me).



Right -- if you have any other type of valid unused ticket you can link it to MDE and play around with the FP+ system within the open 30 day window. So like today on May 20 you can play around with FP+ system and see (and make) selections through June 19th. But if you're not traveling during that time, you're just "playing." 

If your upcoming tickets are tied to a package, your booking window opens at 60 days and then you'll get into the FP+ system for the actual selections for your visit.


----------



## disneybliss2

I don't have the exact link right now, but you can go on youtube and watch a tutorial of how to make your fast pass selections. It eased my mind to know what the screens would look like. I too worried about not being able to play with the system in advance, but it was a very easy process and I worried for nothing. Hope that makes you feel better!


----------



## Pirate princess 2

SPOERLX3 said:


> We have everything liked. Our package, our tickets, etc. I did try and relink my tickets but it says they are already linked.
> I can see the calendar in the background but it gives me the error message *"We're Sorry...
> In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window."  *
> 
> I can see everyone's (all 6) tickets listed on both reservations and when I click on the "link tickets", it gives me a picture sample of a paper ticket as if I needed to link an older ticket/paper ticket, etc.



I have been getting that same message. It's nice to know I'm not the only one. Like you, we have a package and our 60 days isn't for another month.


----------



## SPOERLX3

disneybliss2 said:


> I don't have the exact link right now, but you can go on youtube and watch a tutorial of how to make your fast pass selections. It eased my mind to know what the screens would look like. I too worried about not being able to play with the system in advance, but it was a very easy process and I worried for nothing. Hope that makes you feel better!



GREAT IDEA!!! Thank you!!!!

And thank you to all my disboard friends for getting me through this


----------



## trixiemuffin

Here is my scenario:  Room only, 8/22-25.  Package with room and 6-day tickets, Aug. 25-30.  MDE says my 60 day mark is 7/26, which is 60 days before the package.  When 7/26 rolls around, will I be able to book FP for 8/22-24?  Have not been able to find the answer to this.


----------



## practicallyperfect77

trixiemuffin said:
			
		

> Here is my scenario:  Room only, 8/22-25.  Package with room and 6-day tickets, Aug. 25-30.  MDE says my 60 day mark is 7/26, which is 60 days before the package.  When 7/26 rolls around, will I be able to book FP for 8/22-24?  Have not been able to find the answer to this.



I would say no unless you had other tickets for that part of your stay. My understanding when you have a room only before a package is that you have to check out and then back in. So you wouldn't have access to those tix until you check in to your 8/25 - 8/30 stay.


----------



## AngiTN

trixiemuffin said:


> Here is my scenario:  Room only, 8/22-25.  Package with room and 6-day tickets, Aug. 25-30.  MDE says my 60 day mark is 7/26, which is 60 days before the package.  When 7/26 rolls around, will I be able to book FP for 8/22-24?  Have not been able to find the answer to this.



Without tickets I don't think so. It takes tickets AND resort reservations to book at 60 days. If you have only 1 of those things then you can't book till 30 days.

ETA - if you don't have tickets till 8/25 what would you be booking FP for on 8/22 stay?


----------



## trixiemuffin

Package tickets can be picked up 3 days early.  We did this last year at CBR.  It can also be done at any Guest Relations.


----------



## AngiTN

trixiemuffin said:


> Package tickets can be picked up 3 days early.  We did this last year at CBR.  It can also be done at any Guest Relations.



Ah, ok. Still don't think you can book for those room only dates till 30 days out. You'd need those tickets. Is there any way you can break up the package portion to be room only and then a 6 day ticket? If you do that you can book at 60 days, I think. Then the tickets would be free floating instead of tied to a check in date.


----------



## trixiemuffin

AngiTN said:


> Ah, ok. Still don't think you can book for those room only dates till 30 days out. You'd need those tickets. Is there any way you can break up the package portion to be room only and then a 6 day ticket? If you do that you can book at 60 days, I think. Then the tickets would be free floating instead of tied to a check in date.



No, wish I could.  The package includes free dining, so don't want to mess with that!  We got a PIN and booked the package for the earliest possible date.  We'll see what happens when that 60 day mark comes.  Only planning on doing one day in AK before the package starts.


----------



## Koh1977

trixiemuffin said:


> No, wish I could.  The package includes free dining, so don't want to mess with that!  We got a PIN and booked the package for the earliest possible date.  We'll see what happens when that 60 day mark comes.  Only planning on doing one day in AK before the package starts.



You can't book the others until 30 days out, but if you're just using it for 1 day at AK, I wouldn't be too worried about waiting until the 30 days to book FP there.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gometros

It looks like you can only see the FOF parade if you redo your FPs for the day? I don't see it when I tried to change just one FP, but when I started over, it showed up. It would have been a problem if the Frozen Princesses or 7DMT was still not available.


----------



## Koh1977

gometros said:


> It looks like you can only see the FOF parade if you redo your FPs for the day? I don't see it when I tried to change just one FP, but when I started over, it showed up. It would have been a problem if the Frozen Princesses or 7DMT was still not available.



It might have to do with your times for your others because they couldn't overlap...?  Hope you got it squared away!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## trixiemuffin

Koh1977 said:


> You can't book the others until 30 days out, but if you're just using it for 1 day at AK, I wouldn't be too worried about waiting until the 30 days to book FP there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



So do you think I can book 30 days ahead even though I don't have tickets tied to the room only part of our stay?  They are tied to the package.


----------



## Koh1977

trixiemuffin said:


> So do you think I can book 30 days ahead even though I don't have tickets tied to the room only part of our stay?  They are tied to the package.



I thought that's what had been said before when I was thinking about the same sort of split.  It just won't let you book for more days than your tickets?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## wdwlver

I have room only for 2 nights at VGF and then six nights at YC with a package. 8 day park hoppers with my package. I've called twice now and both times they confirmed that I would be able to book fastpasses 60 days before my VGF check in. I was told everything is linked and I will have no problem. 
I am hoping that turns out to be the case but worried!


----------



## MightyGitis

Koh1977 said:


> I thought that's what had been said before when I was thinking about the same sort of split.  It just won't let you book for more days than your tickets?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



This is correct. My last trip we were using a voucher for one of the days and could not book FP+ for that day until we had the ticket and linked it.


----------



## Paul in CT

MightyGitis said:


> This is correct. My last trip we were using a voucher for one of the days and could not book FP+ for that day until we had the ticket and linked it.



I am disappointed to read this.  Earlier in this thread someone indicated that if you had an AP voucher and resort reservation, you COULD book FP+ at 60 days out.  After all, I have paid over $1000 for the two passes and Disney does have my money.    I guess I will find out for certain when 60 days has arrived.


----------



## MightyGitis

Paul in CT said:


> I am disappointed to read this.  Earlier in this thread someone indicated that if you had an AP voucher and resort reservation, you COULD book FP+ at 60 days out.  After all, I have paid over $1000 for the two passes and Disney does have my money.    I guess I will find out for certain when 60 days has arrived.



I believe AP vouchers are different. Aren't they hard plastic cards? Don't they have the number on them to link them to MDE? This was a customer service voucher which could not be linked because technically it didn't exist until we reached customer service (looooooong story). Basically it was like a will call ticket.   

I was under the impression APs weren't the same as will call tickets but I can't 100 % advise you in that as I'm not certain.

I was answering as to whether FP+ could be booked length of stay as opposed to days on the ticket. Which it cannot.


----------



## Paul in CT

MightyGitis said:


> I believe AP vouchers are different. Aren't they hard plastic cards? Don't they have the number on them to link them to MDE? This was a customer service voucher which could not be linked because technically it didn't exist until we reached customer service (looooooong story). Basically it was like a will call ticket.
> 
> I was under the impression APs weren't the same as will call tickets but I can't 100 % advise you in that as I'm not certain.
> 
> I was answering as to whether FP+ could be booked length of stay as opposed to days on the ticket. Which it cannot.



I just checked MDE and see that it appears vouchers for APs can be linked, too.  However, I would rather not "link" them at this time if it activates the passes and starts the one year clock long before we get to use them.  I just need to confirm that they do not get activated until we use them to enter a park. The only FP I would really like to get for our next trip is the 7 Dwarfs' Mine Train (and maybe Soarin', too).


----------



## MightyGitis

Paul in CT said:


> I just checked MDE and see that it appears vouchers for APs can be linked, too.  However, I would rather not "link" them at this time if it activates the passes and starts the one year clock long before we get to use them.  I just need to confirm that they do not get activated until we use them to enter a park. The only FP I would really like to get for our next trip is the 7 Dwarfs' Mine Train (and maybe Soarin', too).



Traditionally your AP activates when you enter the park for the first. Hopefully that has not changed. (My AP activated upon first entry despite being purchased days before but this was pre-MagicBand)


----------



## mesaboy2

Paul in CT said:


> I just checked MDE and see that it appears vouchers for APs can be linked, too.  However, I would rather not "link" them at this time if it activates the passes and starts the one year clock long before we get to use them.  I just need to confirm that they do not get activated until we use them to enter a park. The only FP I would really like to get for our next trip is the 7 Dwarfs' Mine Train (and maybe Soarin', too).



Linking AP vouchers does not start the one-year countdown.  Only exchanging them for actual APs does that.  For most people, this is the same day that APs are used for the first time to enter a park.


----------



## disneybliss2

Did the Tinker Bell meet-n-greet not become available today? I was unable to find it on the fastpass selections. Contemplating getting one for her.


----------



## gometros

Koh1977 said:
			
		

> It might have to do with your times for your others because they couldn't overlap...?  Hope you got it squared away!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I did, thanks. Just have to move my ADR. Easiest part.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

disneybliss2 said:


> Did the Tinker Bell meet-n-greet not become available today? I was unable to find it on the fastpass selections. Contemplating getting one for her.



It says closed for refurbishment for July so far...?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## wishuponastar42

disneybliss2 said:


> Did the Tinker Bell meet-n-greet not become available today? I was unable to find it on the fastpass selections. Contemplating getting one for her.



It looked like it was open; there were wait times posted andat park opening the "Anna/Elsa rope walkers" said she'd be there today but was starting a bit after opening so she could finish moving in.


----------



## bangzoom6877

I did all our FP+ selections this morning at 5am. Got everything we wanted at very close times (within 15 min of what I had planned). We weren't going for A&E but i was able to check off that one if I wanted to for both MK days. We did get seven dwarfs mine train!  And other major ones, like space mountain, Soarin', and TSMM.


----------



## Mrs Green

bangzoom6877 said:


> I did all our FP+ selections this morning at 5am. Got everything we wanted at very close times (within 15 min of what I had planned). We weren't going for A&E but i was able to check off that one if I wanted to for both MK days. We did get seven dwarfs mine train!  And other major ones, like space mountain, Soarin', and TSMM.



That's awesome!  Are your Mk days at the beginning of your trip?  The reason I ask is because some DISers have previously recommended getting a&e for a later day in the trip, like 60+5, but I can only do 60+1 due to how my plans are all working out.  It's got me nervous. Same with seven dwarfs.  Nervous.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Mrs Green said:


> That's awesome!  Are your Mk days at the beginning of your trip?  The reason I ask is because some DISers have previously recommended getting a&e for a later day in the trip, like 60+5, but I can only do 60+1 due to how my plans are all working out.  It's got me nervous. Same with seven dwarfs.  Nervous.



I too am really stressing over this.  We're not going until September, so hopefully lower crowds will make the FP+ for A & E a bit easier to get.  I still will be up at midnight, though.  Also, can anyone tell me how close to the return windows you actually will meet them?  We are planning a 10:30 CP breakfast, and I was thinking about doing A&E before this.  With a return window of 9-10 (if I can get it), will we make our 10:30 ADR?


----------



## ericstac

just to be clear on the FP+ rules..

as an AP holder right now I am only able to book 30 days out. but we have resort reservations at the end of July, today is 61 days to go, so does this mean tonight at midnight Florida time the FP+ will change and I can book 60 days out? will it be 60+ my resort booking (4 days) or just the first day?


----------



## mesaboy2

EeyoreFan19 said:


> I too am really stressing over this.  We're not going until September, so hopefully lower crowds will make the FP+ for A & E a bit easier to get.  I still will be up at midnight, though.  Also, can anyone tell me how close to the return windows you actually will meet them?  We are planning a 10:30 CP breakfast, and I was thinking about doing A&E before this.  *With a return window of 9-10 (if I can get it), will we make our 10:30 ADR?*



No problem.



ericstac said:


> just to be clear on the FP+ rules..  as an AP holder right now I am only able to book 30 days out. but we have resort reservations at the end of July, today is 61 days to go,
> 
> 1.  so does this mean tonight at midnight Florida time the FP+ will change and I can book 60 days out?
> 
> 2.  will it be 60+ my resort booking (4 days) or just the first day?



1.  That's what I would expect.  Let us know if that is not your experience.

2.  I would think it's up to 7 days (the AP max) past the first day of your resort stay, but not sure.  Would also be interested in your real-life experience here.


----------



## ericstac

mesaboy2 said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  That's what I would expect.  Let us know if that is not your experience.
> 
> 2.  I would think it's up to 7 days (the AP max) past the first day of your resort stay, but not sure.  Would also be interested in your real-life experience here.




lol.. cool. I will see what happens.


----------



## grumpy14

I jut want to make sure.........

when I go to the Kiosk to pull my 4th FP, Can I make the selection for my whole group?  or do they each need to be there?  TIA.


----------



## Koh1977

grumpy14 said:


> I jut want to make sure.........  when I go to the Kiosk to pull my 4th FP, Can I make the selection for my whole group?  or do they each need to be there?  TIA.



You should be able to do them for the whole group just like you did your initial 3 FPs.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Aliceacc

Sorry, another question about our upcoming family reunion.

I've asked everyone to get a MDE account, and have invited everyone to link.

My 2 adult nieces have done so successfully.

According to my MDE,  I " control the accounts" of the other 4 adults, other than my husband,who we'll be traveling with.  But it doesn't say that they " can view my plans"....I think their invitations are pending.

What needs to be done for me to  book everyone's FPs next week?


----------



## yce22princess

Aliceacc said:


> Sorry, another question about our upcoming family reunion.  I've asked everyone to get a MDE account, and have invited everyone to link.  My 2 adult nieces have done so successfully.  According to my MDE,  I " control the accounts" of the other 4 adults, other than my husband,who we'll be traveling with.  But it doesn't say that they " can view my plans"....I think their invitations are pending.  What needs to be done for me to  book everyone's FPs next week?



We were able to successfully make ADRs and fastpasses for my parents, whose reservations are linked to ours, but do not have MDE accounts of their own, without a problem.  They don't plan on using MDE though......they shy away from "all that technology stuff."  Lol!  You should be able to make plans for them, but I think they'll have to accept the invite for sure to view.


----------



## Aliceacc

That's what I'm thinking.

Maybe I'll call disney tonight to be sure.

Thanks!


----------



## ougrad86

Aliceacc said:


> Sorry, another question about our upcoming family reunion.
> 
> I've asked everyone to get a MDE account, and have invited everyone to link.
> 
> My 2 adult nieces have done so successfully.
> 
> According to my MDE,  I " control the accounts" of the other 4 adults, other than my husband,who we'll be traveling with.  But it doesn't say that they " can view my plans"....I think their invitations are pending.
> 
> What needs to be done for me to  book everyone's FPs next week?



I was told that I needed to invite my friend and have her accept, then she needed to invite me and I had to accept - we had access to each other the whole trip.  My DH and DS came up on the reservations and when I made my ADR's I entered their names, so they were automatically managed by me, they did not have their own accounts.  When I take my DM, I will just set her up on mine so she doesn't need to deal with that.


----------



## McBane

ericstac said:


> just to be clear on the FP+ rules..
> 
> as an AP holder right now I am only able to book 30 days out. but we have resort reservations at the end of July, today is 61 days to go, so does this mean tonight at midnight Florida time the FP+ will change and I can book 60 days out? will it be 60+ my resort booking (4 days) or just the first day?



I was in the same boat as you (AP holder), though my 60 days hit today.  I have resort reservations 7/20-7/27.  Was able to book all days of my stay for FP+.  (though I didn't book anything for the last day, as we are flying out early)  Basically got everything we wanted, and I didn't get online until about 9:00am.   

Now, I'm second guessing myself, as my 3 yr old nephew will be with us, and wondering if I should book the Character Spot at Epcot with FP+??  That place always seems to be the most efficient to hit the main characters.  I hadn't thought of FP+, and was hoping the lines aren't horrible without it.  If anyone has recent experience, would be delighted to hear about it!


----------



## ericstac

McBane said:


> I was in the same boat as you (AP holder), though my 60 days hit today.  I have resort reservations 7/20-7/27.  Was able to book all days of my stay for FP+.  (though I didn't book anything for the last day, as we are flying out early)  Basically got everything we wanted, and I didn't get online until about 9:00am.
> 
> Now, I'm second guessing myself, as my 3 yr old nephew will be with us, and wondering if I should book the Character Spot at Epcot with FP+??  That place always seems to be the most efficient to hit the main characters.  I hadn't thought of FP+, and was hoping the lines aren't horrible without it.  If anyone has recent experience, would be delighted to hear about it!



@MCBane
thats great news!!

I wake up about 4:30am CMT so hopefully I will score some good stuff. Do you happen to know if Ana and Elsa were available?
we are doing a solo kid only trip, leaving our older boys at Church camp and Frozen is our little mans favorite right now so this is one of the main things we want to do.


----------



## ses1230

ericstac said:


> just to be clear on the FP+ rules..  as an AP holder right now I am only able to book 30 days out. but we have resort reservations at the end of July, today is 61 days to go, so does this mean tonight at midnight Florida time the FP+ will change and I can book 60 days out? will it be 60+ my resort booking (4 days) or just the first day?



According to the Mickey Monitor that came last week, with a resort stay an ap holder will be able to book FP+ at 60 days for up to 7 days or the duration of your stay, whichever is longer.


----------



## McBane

ericstac said:


> @MCBane
> thats great news!!
> 
> I wake up about 4:30am CMT so hopefully I will score some good stuff. Do you happen to know if Ana and Elsa were available?
> we are doing a solo kid only trip, leaving our older boys at Church camp and Frozen is our little mans favorite right now so this is one of the main things we want to do.



Luckily for us, my own kids are a bit older, and don't think my nephew cares about Frozen yet.  So I really didn't look at them for any dates and haven't paid much attention to the Frozen madness.

That being said, I did just go through the motions to change my FP for 7/22, and looked for you.  There are times available on that day.  I didn't go too much into it, as I was nervous I'd confirm and mess up!!  So, hopefully you will have some openings!!    Hope that helps!


----------



## ericstac

McBane said:


> Luckily for us, my own kids are a bit older, and don't think my nephew cares about Frozen yet.  So I really didn't look at them for any dates and haven't paid much attention to the Frozen madness.
> 
> That being said, I did just go through the motions to change my FP for 7/22, and looked for you.  There are times available on that day.  I didn't go too much into it, as I was nervous I'd confirm and mess up!!  So, hopefully you will have some openings!!    Hope that helps!



 i get them same feels when messing around with FP and ADRs lol..

thanks for glancing tho, now i just need to figure out the rest of the vacation then be ready for it in the morning. I've already set all my ADR's so hopefully I can snag an opening on one of our alrady planned MK days


----------



## gometros

McBane said:
			
		

> Luckily for us, my own kids are a bit older, and don't think my nephew cares about Frozen yet.  So I really didn't look at them for any dates and haven't paid much attention to the Frozen madness.
> 
> That being said, I did just go through the motions to change my FP for 7/22, and looked for you.  There are times available on that day.  I didn't go too much into it, as I was nervous I'd confirm and mess up!!  So, hopefully you will have some openings!!    Hope that helps!



I have to tell you, I don't think A&E are as difficult as people think. I had to redo my FP choices for June 6 and both A&E and 7DMT were both still available.


----------



## MightyGitis

gometros said:


> I have to tell you, I don't think A&E are as difficult as people think. I had to redo my FP choices for June 6 and both A&E and 7DMT were both still available.



 Weird I'm showing no availability for A&E on June 26th. Lol. Didn't need there to be. I was moving my 7DMT to a different time so it wouldn't conflict with the parade. Fortunately there were plenty of times for that.   

By the way guys I've noticed that while the APP puts times in a random order. The browser does not. It gives you a drop down menu of times with your current time on top but all other times in the proper order.   

The app on the other hand almost tricked me into booking a very late FP from midnight to 1 am.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Dumb question alert!!!! My FP+ window opens Saturday (or 11pm on Fri...).  For those of you who have used *both* the regular website MDX and the app version on an android phone, which did you find easier to maneuver?  Or did it matter?  I am leaning toward using my laptop to book the FP+ but want to make sure there isn't some easier version on my app.  Does this even make sense?  I just need the easiest version to navigate since I have not done any "pretend" bookings and I will be either really tired from staying up late...or really tired from getting up extra early and not having my coffee kick in before fumbling thru FP+ ressies.


----------



## mesaboy2

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Dumb question alert!!!! My FP+ window opens Saturday (or 11pm on Fri...).  For those of you who have used *both* the regular website MDX and the app version on an android phone, which did you find easier to maneuver?  Or did it matter?  I am leaning toward using my laptop to book the FP+ but want to make sure there isn't some easier version on my app.  Does this even make sense?  I just need the easiest version to navigate since I have not done any "pretend" bookings and I will be either really tired from staying up late...or really tired from getting up extra early and not having my coffee kick in before fumbling thru FP+ ressies.



I think the website is more reliable than the MDX app--though my experience with the app has been on iOS devices.


----------



## Mrs Green

gometros said:
			
		

> I have to tell you, I don't think A&E are as difficult as people think. I had to redo my FP choices for June 6 and both A&E and 7DMT were both still available.



I hope you''re right! I love to hear that!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Dumb question alert!!!! My FP+ window opens Saturday (or 11pm on Fri...).  For those of you who have used both the regular website MDX and the app version on an android phone, which did you find easier to maneuver?  Or did it matter?  I am leaning toward using my laptop to book the FP+ but want to make sure there isn't some easier version on my app.  Does this even make sense?  I just need the easiest version to navigate since I have not done any "pretend" bookings and I will be either really tired from staying up late...or really tired from getting up extra early and not having my coffee kick in before fumbling thru FP+ ressies.



I agree! I found the laptop to be much easier, especially because I had to go back and a lot of editing!


----------



## MightyGitis

SRUAlmn said:


> I agree! I found the laptop to be much easier, especially because I had to go back and a lot of editing!



I agree with this also. Editing and moving times is much easier on a computer browser or even on a tablet browser than it is on the app.


----------



## lmbcdb

Any good strategies for checking for A&E FPs? Any certain times of the day I should try? I already have FPs booked for all three of our MK days - should I use "select" or "change" when searching for A&E?  Or does it matter?


----------



## MightyGitis

lmbcdb said:


> Any good strategies for checking for A&E FPs? Any certain times of the day I should try? I already have FPs booked for all three of our MK days - should I use "select" or "change" when searching for A&E?  Or does it matter?



You would select the pass you are willing to change to A&E. Click modify and then change experience to pull up a list of available experiences.


----------



## ericstac

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Dumb question alert!!!! My FP+ window opens Saturday (or 11pm on Fri...).  For those of you who have used *both* the regular website MDX and the app version on an android phone, which did you find easier to maneuver?  Or did it matter?  I am leaning toward using my laptop to book the FP+ but want to make sure there isn't some easier version on my app.  Does this even make sense?  I just need the easiest version to navigate since I have not done any "pretend" bookings and I will be either really tired from staying up late...or really tired from getting up extra early and not having my coffee kick in before fumbling thru FP+ ressies.



The app is easier BUT it doesn't show all the rides.. So I'm using the computer. My windows opens in a few hours. Hoping for else and Anna, and the seven dwarfs ride on the same day


----------



## Aloop

ericstac said:


> The app is easier BUT it doesn't show all the rides.. So I'm using the computer. My windows opens in a few hours. Hoping for else and Anna, and the seven dwarfs ride on the same day


I went in today and the app shows seven dwarfs mine train now.


----------



## Koh1977

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Dumb question alert!!!! My FP+ window opens Saturday (or 11pm on Fri...).  For those of you who have used both the regular website MDX and the app version on an android phone, which did you find easier to maneuver?  Or did it matter?  I am leaning toward using my laptop to book the FP+ but want to make sure there isn't some easier version on my app.  Does this even make sense?  I just need the easiest version to navigate since I have not done any "pretend" bookings and I will be either really tired from staying up late...or really tired from getting up extra early and not having my coffee kick in before fumbling thru FP+ ressies.



I used my laptop to book them initially, but I've made a couple changes via app.  I just seem to find the website easier for FastPass (at least for now).

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

lmbcdb said:


> Any good strategies for checking for A&E FPs? Any certain times of the day I should try? I already have FPs booked for all three of our MK days - should I use "select" or "change" when searching for A&E?  Or does it matter?



I've checked availability using the replace/select new tab so I can see all of what's available and not just what's available at a certain time.  Then if I don't want to change anything, I hit cancel and everything stays the way it was.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyFamily123

Here now... Fast Pass + is terrible.  3 fast passes per day only in the same park.  Doesn't matter if you have park hoppers.  Everyone is complaining that after you use 3, you can only get 1 more at a time.... and ONLY at a kiosk in that park.  And that does NOT work on the phone app.  So... went to AK in the morning, then to resort... Used 3 FP at AK... then back to resort.... then to MK.  Would have been nice to use the phone app to book a 4th FP.... but NO......  have to go to MK first... then to a kiosk (none at the entrance... only 1 in each land) and by then the next possible FP is either not available or 1 to 3 hours later..........


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyFamily123 said:


> Here now... Fast Pass + is terrible.  3 fast passes per day only in the same park.  Doesn't matter if you have park hoppers.  Everyone is complaining that after you use 3, you can only get 1 more at a time.... and ONLY at a kiosk in that park.  And that does NOT work on the phone app.  So... went to AK in the morning, then to resort... Used 3 FP at AK... then back to resort.... then to MK.  Would have been nice to use the phone app to book a 4th FP.... but NO......  have to go to MK first... then to a kiosk (none at the entrance... only 1 in each land) and by then the next possible FP is either not available or 1 to 3 hours later..........



The operational aspects of FP you mention here are already well-documented in the first post and have mostly been in effect for months now.  If you are interested in FP-bashing (or FP-praising, for that matter), please do it in a different thread--this one is meant to be about the basic facts of FP.


----------



## Aliceacc

OK, yet another question!!!

We arrive on 7/29, the rest of our group arrives on 7/30.

Is there any way I can make all the FP reservations on MY date, or do I have to wait until their date if I want to link the FPs?


----------



## ericstac

mesaboy2 said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  That's what I would expect.  Let us know if that is not your experience.
> 
> 2.  I would think it's up to 7 days (the AP max) past the first day of your resort stay, but not sure.  Would also be interested in your real-life experience here.



here is what happened:

I'm an AP holder so we can select 30 days out anytime we want.. I was able to do this all the way up until midnight (WDW time). At midnight the 60 days plus my trip, 4 days, opened up and I was able to select FP+. 

I selected the three attractions, then saved. Then I went in and was able to modify the selections and change the times to something that better fits our WDW lifestyle.


----------



## DisneyFamily123

mesaboy2 said:


> The operational aspects of FP you mention here are already well-documented in the first post and have mostly been in effect for months now.  If you are interested in FP-bashing (or FP-praising, for that matter), please do it in a different thread--this one is meant to be about the basic facts of FP.



Although the phone app doesn't work for getting a 4th FP+ (you have to go to a kiosk in the park where you want that FP+)..... you can change the FP+ time using the phone app after you got it at a kiosk.

No offense... but why so so many posters have to act like "thread police"?  I read the facts... WDW was supposed to make the phone app to work for making the additional FP+ after using 3, and to enable making FP+ in more than 1 park. I'm documenting that it is CURRENTLY a problem still.  My advice to readers is... until it's enabled... don't count on that FP+ helping much beyond the first 3 right now.... so tour wisely and get to rope drop for the lowest waits.  Having to go to only a few kiosks instead of using the phone app is a pain for me as a guest and I'm sure more costly to Disney than enabling the phone app.... I'm sure that improvement is coming soon.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

Here now, and wanted to share a few things.

1. Don't give up on A &E. We are offsite, so couldn't book until 30 days. DD really wants to see them & I refuse to stand in that line. So I kept checking. Scored one about 2 weeks ago, copied it to me. 3 days ago DS decided HE wants to see A&E, too.


----------



## MightyGitis

DisneyFamily123 said:


> Here now... Fast Pass + is terrible.  3 fast passes per day only in the same park.  Doesn't matter if you have park hoppers.  Everyone is complaining that after you use 3, you can only get 1 more at a time.... and ONLY at a kiosk in that park.  And that does NOT work on the phone app.  So... went to AK in the morning, then to resort... Used 3 FP at AK... then back to resort.... then to MK.  Would have been nice to use the phone app to book a 4th FP.... but NO......  have to go to MK first... then to a kiosk (none at the entrance... only 1 in each land) and by then the next possible FP is either not available or 1 to 3 hours later..........



Honestly though. How often with old FP getting to an afternoon park could you get an instant FP?  No you had to trek across the park to get a paper return time and it was normally 1 - 3 hours away. I feel like this is one thing that is essentially the same for me. 

I do agree and hope to eventually do it from the app though.


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyFamily123 said:


> Although the phone app doesn't work for getting a 4th FP+ (you have to go to a kiosk in the park where you want that FP+)..... you can change the FP+ time using the phone app after you got it at a kiosk.
> 
> *No offense... but why so so many posters have to act like "thread police"?*  I read the facts... WDW was supposed to make the phone app to work for making the additional FP+ after using 3, and to enable making FP+ in more than 1 park. I'm documenting that it is CURRENTLY a problem still.  My advice to readers is... until it's enabled... don't count on that FP+ helping much beyond the first 3 right now.... so tour wisely and get to rope drop for the lowest waits.  Having to go to only a few kiosks instead of using the phone app is a pain for me as a guest and I'm sure more costly to Disney than enabling the phone app.... I'm sure that improvement is coming soon.



I am the OP.  That does not make me the "thread police", but as someone who has gone to a lot of effort to keep the OP current and informative I have a vested interest in keeping the thread open.  FP bashing/praising (via post titles such as "FP+ is terrible") is a fabulous way to go down the road that so many others have in the past--pointless argument and counter-argument--and I don't want that to happen.  Since the mods clearly aren't ever going to make it a sticky, then keeping it open is the best chance for this thread to reach and help the most people possible.  If you read the 120 pages or so thus far, there is just about zero debate.  I was asking politely to keep it that way please.

Thank you for validating the currency of some of the info in the OP, particularly Bullet 2.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Thanks to everyone for all of the replies!  Looks like it will be easier using my laptop for choosing FP+ instead of my phone.  I am happy to hear this is the case because I prefer the bigger screens and larger keyboard of a laptop anyway.

 Now I have to decide on staying up late Friday nite or getting up early....I am leaning toward getting up early. If I stay up late, I will be too wired from the excitement of the whole FP+ process to get to sleep.  I have to leave for work at 8am so I am thinking of getting up at 5am for fastpasses and *coffee*.....lots of coffee

 Do you think it will take me more than an hour to schedule and arrange FP+ for 7 days of parks?


----------



## ericstac

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Thanks to everyone for all of the replies!  Looks like it will be easier using my laptop for choosing FP+ instead of my phone.  I am happy to hear this is the case because I prefer the bigger screens and larger keyboard of a laptop anyway.  Now I have to decide on staying up late Friday nite or getting up early....I am leaning toward getting up early. If I stay up late, I will be too wired from the excitement of the whole FP+ process to get to sleep.  I have to leave for work at 8am so I am thinking of getting up at 5am for fastpasses and coffee.....lots of coffee  Do you think it will take me more than an hour to schedule and arrange FP+ for 7 days of parks?



We preplanned what we were going to select. It took 10minutes to do 4 days and another 20minutes discussing each day after securing the attractions for all days and modifying each time individually to make it fit better for us.


----------



## buzz1fan

I have a question- we have a pf for splash mountain from 1030-1130.  Do you think it is safe to say if we get there at 1030- I can get to plaza in time for a 11:10 reservation?


----------



## ericstac

buzz1fan said:


> I have a question- we have a pf for splash mountain from 1030-1130.  Do you think it is safe to say if we get there at 1030- I can get to plaza in time for a 11:10 reservation?



Probably. You can get into FP like 5 minutes early and your ADR is good for 15 minutes after the time so if planned right you should have plenty of time.


----------



## mesaboy2

ericstac said:


> Probably. You can get into FP like 5 minutes early and your ADR is good for 15 minutes after the time so if planned right you should have plenty of time.


----------



## DisMama5

I have a question I can't really seem to navigate an answer too..

Can you select one FP+ for an attraction say Mine Train and then just copy it to everyone else your going with?

Or can you only copy it to the ones in your room. (We will be spread out over 4 rooms with a total of 11 of us) so I'm trying to figure out the best way to do these FP+ reservations so we all have the same ones.

Or better yet can you even always copy them to other people or is that only sometimes?

Confused

TIA


----------



## Richard M Nixon

Sorry if I missed it in the FAQ in the OP - do additional FP+ after your initial 3 have to be made from the kiosks in the parks, or can I use MDE from my phone?


----------



## mesaboy2

Richard M Nixon said:


> Sorry if I missed it in the FAQ in the OP - do additional FP+ after your initial 3 have to be made from the kiosks in the parks, or can I use MDE from my phone?



For now, they must be made at in-park kiosks for attractions only at that park.  There are reports that you can then edit them in MDE and/or that iPad-equipped CMs may also be able to assist, especially with attractions at other parks.


----------



## DisMama5

preemiemama said:


> Yes- I have done this with both A&E and 7DMT for my group of 18. We have reservations across 3 rooms and each room is linked in MDE through the main person's account for each room.  What I found easiest was to make all 18 together and then change rides (but not times) for people wanting PP, for example, over BTMRR.  That way we can do A&E and 7DMT together, but are not always tied to the same experiences.  I found this to be FAR easier than each person trying to make their own FP+ and match up times for the things we wanted together.  I did this within the first couple days of the 60 day window, though, so cannot comment on if you can always copy everything.



Thank you so much! So just to make sure I understand this right, each room will have the "main or head person" and then each room can be linked to my MDE account by the main person  of the other rooms, so then I can make FP+ reservation for say myself an then have them copied the rest of the ppl in my room and to the other rooms attached to MDE in my account? Thus everyone having the same exact fp+ times for attractions..  I think that's how it sounds like it works?


----------



## preemiemama

DisMama5 said:


> Thank you so much! So just to make sure I understand this right, each room will have the "main or head person" and then each room can be linked to my MDE account by the main person  of the other rooms, so then I can make FP+ reservation for say myself an then have them copied the rest of the ppl in my room and to the other rooms attached to MDE in my account? Thus everyone having the same exact fp+ times for attractions..  I think that's how it sounds like it works?


Yes. I believe I had to send/ accept requests for everyone in each room to be connected in order for me to add them to my plans. So my brother and the 3 in his room had to be linked to me and the 5 in my room, etc... That part was a pain but it made the FP+ part a LOT easier!


----------



## acamusic

I'm sure there has been a detailed description and discussion somewhere in this thread, but it's too long for me to search.  Would someone please explain how the process for practicing for reserving FP+ works?  How far out can you do that?  Thanks


----------



## DisMama5

preemiemama said:


> Yes. I believe I had to send/ accept requests for everyone in each room to be connected in order for me to add them to my plans. So my brother and the 3 in his room had to be linked to me and the 5 in my room, etc... That part was a pain but it made the FP+ part a LOT easier!



Awesome thank you thank you! This was so helpful!!


----------



## preemiemama

DisMama5 said:


> Awesome thank you thank you! This was so helpful!!



It helped that I had everyone's account username and password to send/accept requests- I could do one room, accept on the next, then do it again for the 3rd. My brother who had 9 in the room did not expect the number of emails he received at the time I was doing them though! He got emails for requests then confirmations on all the requests- and I got a "what the heck are you doing?" email from him!!

Good luck and hope it goes smoothly for you! It is also good to have them linked if you get Memory Maker- you can get everyone's pictures on one account as well...


----------



## AngiTN

acamusic said:


> I'm sure there has been a detailed description and discussion somewhere in this thread, but it's too long for me to search.  Would someone please explain how the process for practicing for reserving FP+ works?  How far out can you do that?  Thanks



You can only do this if you have free standing tickets on your account. If you have a package it seems you are not able to do this.

If you sign in to MDE and click the Fast Pass link you'll see a calendar and it will allow you to book FP for the next 30 days. Pick a day, since it's practice it won't matter which. Click next/continue, pick your park, so forth. The prompts are very easy to follow.


----------



## Cyrano

Folks posters like Mesaboy2 and others go to considerable efforts to make this board as informative and welcoming as possible.
It is easy for threads when they grow in size to lose focus and attention.
This is particulary so when DISers want to make it light hearted or feel strongly about something.

Stickies are not always the best option and in matter of fact often become ignored with folks posting new threads .

We consider scolding posters that they should read the sticky first as both unfriendly and rude.

Valuable threads such as this one benefit from a committed individual who volunteers to maintain the original post.
Only moderators will "police" the board as some have suggested. However this is always the least preferred option of keeping the board a safe and friendly environment.

This thread given it's interest is likely to be in the top 10 for the Disboards when the DisUnplugged Podcast announce the monthly top threads.
Let's keep it friendly and continue with the discussion


----------



## SPOERLX3

Originally Posted by acamusic  
I'm sure there has been a detailed description and discussion somewhere in this thread, but it's too long for me to search. Would someone please explain how the process for practicing for reserving FP+ works? How far out can you do that? Thanks



AngiTN said:


> You can only do this if you have free standing tickets on your account. If you have a package it seems you are not able to do this.
> 
> If you sign in to MDE and click the Fast Pass link you'll see a calendar and it will allow you to book FP for the next 30 days. Pick a day, since it's practice it won't matter which. Click next/continue, pick your park, so forth. The prompts are very easy to follow.



Someone earlier recommended that I watch the walkthrough youtube video for booking the FP+ since I can't practice either and it was a great help to get a visual!


----------



## mouseaddicts

SPOERLX3 said:


> Someone earlier recommended that I watch the walkthrough youtube video for booking the FP+ since I can't practice either and it was a great help to get a visual!



Sounds like a great idea!  We will try that too!
We are also on a package, so we can't see the screens to "practice" in MDE.


----------



## DisMama5

preemiemama said:


> It helped that I had everyone's account username and password to send/accept requests- I could do one room, accept on the next, then do it again for the 3rd. My brother who had 9 in the room did not expect the number of emails he received at the time I was doing them though! He got emails for requests then confirmations on all the requests- and I got a "what the heck are you doing?" email from him!!  Good luck and hope it goes smoothly for you! It is also good to have them linked if you get Memory Maker- you can get everyone's pictures on one account as well...



Thanks for the tips also!


----------



## Aliceacc

Please forgive me for yet another question... and this one is going to be a long one.

There are 11 of us, from 5 different addresses, meeting at WDW this summer. This Friday is my FP+ day. (though 6 of the crew will arrive the day after we do.)

Question #1: Since we arrive a day before everyone else, do I have to wait for THEIR FP day to book linked FPs? Or is it enough that someone, or in this case 5 of us, will be 60 days out?

Question #2, this is the biggie:

On my MDE account, I'm seeing a variety of messages under Friends and Family.  (Since the next poster quoted me, I'm editing the next bit out for the sake of brevity)

So, my question is this: exactly who is linked to my account? Can I book FPs on Friday for everyone? Just my own family? Just the accounts I manage??

I emailed Disney, and their response was  (again, edited out for the sake of brevity) 

That's great, but I'm not sure how to interpret the various stages of connection I see on MDE.

If anyone can help me sort it out, and tell me what has to be done by whom, I would be incredibly grateful!!!

Should I just call Disney? If so, then do I ask for Guest Services???


----------



## SRUAlmn

Aliceacc said:


> Please forgive me for yet another question... and this one is going to be a long one.
> 
> There are 11 of us, from 5 different addresses, meeting at WDW this summer. This Friday is my FP+ day. (though 6 of the crew will arrive the day after we do.)
> 
> Question #1: Since we arrive a day before everyone else, do I have to wait for THEIR FP day to book linked FPs? Or is it enough that someone, or in this case 5 of us, will be 60 days out?
> 
> Question #2, this is the biggie:
> 
> On my MDE account, I'm seeing a variety of messages under Friends and Family.
> A sampling:
> 
> "_B.. (my 15 year old son)
> You manage this account
> 
> Invite to Plan and Share
> More Information Beginning of tooltip content
> End of tooltip content
> 
> D (my 30 year old niece)
> D has a Disney account
> D can view all your plans.
> D can view and purchase your PhotoPass photos.
> Edit
> 
> L (my sister in law, mom of D)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and ShareInvitation Pending
> Edit
> 
> P (my husband)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and Share
> More Information Beginning of tooltip content
> End of tooltip content
> Edit
> 
> M (my sister in law)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and ShareInvitation Pending
> Edit_
> 
> So, my question is this: exactly who is linked to my account? Can I book FPs on Friday for everyone? Just my own family? Just the accounts I manage??
> 
> I emailed Disney, and their response was  "In order to be eligible to make FastPass+ selections 60 days in advance,
> each guest must have a valid theme park admission and resort reservation
> linked to them.
> 
> On your Family and Friends list, the "Invite to Plan and Share" link is
> only used to connect you to the main account holder of another My Disney
> Experience® account.  If a guest does not have their own account, there
> is no need to invite to plan and share.
> 
> Once you are linked to another account, you may invite their managed
> guests by clicking "Add A Guest" from your Friends and Family page, then
> clicking "Invite through A Mutual Friend."  "
> 
> That's great, but I'm not sure how to interpret the various stages of connection I see on MDE.
> 
> If anyone can help me sort it out, and tell me what has to be done by whom, I would be incredibly grateful!!!



I can help a little bit.  Something I learned is that you can only book FP+ for someone who has their own Disney account IF their account isn't set on private (which is the default.)  My family accepted my invite, but I'm the main Disney planner, so they never signed into their own account after joining.  I couldn't figure out why their tickets weren't showing up on my account, so I called Disney IT and he said that was why.  He was able to go in and change their settings for me.  Luckily, this all happened a couple days before our FP+ day because he said I wouldn't have been able to book for them if we hadn't fixed it   If you can see everyone's tickets when you click on My Reservations and Tickets in your own account, then you should be ok.

Now, the rest of it I can't help with, but hopefully this helped a little


----------



## Aliceacc

OK, I see our 5 and my 2 nieces, but not the other 4 adults.

So I'm guessing I should call Disney?


----------



## preemiemama

Aliceacc said:


> Please forgive me for yet another question... and this one is going to be a long one.
> 
> There are 11 of us, from 5 different addresses, meeting at WDW this summer. This Friday is my FP+ day. (though 6 of the crew will arrive the day after we do.)
> 
> Question #1: Since we arrive a day before everyone else, do I have to wait for THEIR FP day to book linked FPs? Or is it enough that someone, or in this case 5 of us, will be 60 days out?



I am no help here.  But...



Aliceacc said:


> #2, this is the biggie:
> 
> On my MDE account, I'm seeing a variety of messages under Friends and Family.
> A sampling:
> 
> "_B.. (my 15 year old son)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and Share
> More Information Beginning of tooltip content
> End of tooltip content
> 
> D (my 30 year old niece)
> D has a Disney account
> D can view all your plans.
> D can view and purchase your PhotoPass photos.
> Edit
> This is how it should look when someone else has an account and you are all connected.  You can make FP and share photos.
> 
> L (my sister in law, mom of D)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and ShareInvitation Pending
> Edit_ This looks like she has an account and you have invited her to share but she has not seen/responded to it?
> Edit
> 
> P (my husband)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and Share
> More Information Beginning of tooltip content
> End of tooltip content
> Edit
> 
> M (my sister in law)
> You manage this account
> Invite to Plan and ShareInvitation Pending
> Edit[/I] This looks like she has an account and you have invited her to share but she has not seen/responded to it?
> 
> So, my question is this: exactly who is linked to my account? Can I book FPs on Friday for everyone? Just my own family? Just the accounts I manage??
> 
> I emailed Disney, and their response was  "In order to be eligible to make FastPass+ selections 60 days in advance,
> each guest must have a valid theme park admission and resort reservation
> linked to them.
> 
> On your Family and Friends list, the "Invite to Plan and Share" link is
> only used to connect you to the main account holder of another My Disney
> Experience® account.  If a guest does not have their own account, there
> is no need to invite to plan and share.
> 
> Once you are linked to another account, you may invite their managed
> guests by clicking "Add A Guest" from your Friends and Family page, then
> clicking "Invite through A Mutual Friend."  "
> 
> That's great, but I'm not sure how to interpret the various stages of connection I see on MDE.
> 
> If anyone can help me sort it out, and tell me what has to be done by whom, I would be incredibly grateful!!!
> 
> Should I just call Disney? If so, then do I ask for Guest Services???



First, how many rooms do you have?  Second, who actually has an MDE account?

In order to make FP reservations you need to assign a ticket to everyone.  If they have their own account, that is what the ticket should be assigned to.  Then you send and receive invites to connect the accounts.  

We have 5 couples and the rest kids in our group, spread through 3 rooms.  One adult in each couple has an MDE account.  One adult in each room (the reservation holder) has accounts they control for everyone else (kids and spouses). All these accounts are connected for FP+ and Memory Maker- that is where the seeing/sharing plans and photos come in.  If you are making plans or sharing a MM, you need to "opt in" for sharing each one.  This means you send/receive invites for connecting to the person with the "controlling" MDE account (unless you control everyone, which is an option if no one else has/wants an account).  That is where this comes in:
Once you are linked to another account, you may invite their managed 
guests by clicking "Add A Guest" from your Friends and Family page, then
clicking "Invite through A Mutual Friend." You can select everyone connected to a specific person without having to put all the individual e-mails in.  It streamlines the process a bit as you go along.  

See my notes above about the invites.  

Once you/the people who can make or change FP+ reservations are connected to everyone, you can make reservations for some/all of the party.  This can be done by making one reservation for everyone, or one reservation for one person and then copying it to everyone else.  

You can also share photos if one person has Memory Maker.  That person is "assigned" the MM account- they are the only one who can download photos- but everyone else can see the photos and all the photos will be added to the "assigned" person's account to download.

Feel free to ask more questions if you need to...


----------



## Aliceacc

To be honest, I have no idea. We're in LA, St. Louis, Baltimore, upstate NY and Long Island.

My 30 year old niece is home for the weekend; I'm hoping she can pull together a lot there and get back to me.


----------



## preemiemama

Aliceacc said:


> To be honest, I have no idea. We're in LA, St. Louis, Baltimore, upstate NY and Long Island.
> 
> My 30 year old niece is home for the weekend; I'm hoping she can pull together a lot there and get back to me.



I can sympathize- my group is in Upstate NY, VA and NC.  It helped when I got everyone's username and password.  I connected the accounts, I assigned the tickets, and I made the FP+ reservations.  A lot of work, but fewer headaches.


----------



## JennyMP03

Right now I have three FP+ for our first day in MK (Tuesday, June 3rd): Enchanted Tales, Anna and Elsa, and Mine Train. 

I've been thinking we'll head to Frontierland around 2:15 to watch the 3:00 Festival of Fantasy parade there. I REALLY want to see it, and I want to be in the front row to do so. No watching this one over three lines of people. 

I'm considering switching out my Enchanted Tales pass for the parade, though I've never done Enchanted Tales and hate to lose it. Thoughts? Should I be able to snag a good parade spot with my plan, or would it be better to take the FP+ for it? I'm also worried that I'll get a front row spot and people will jump in front of me at the last minute. Parade stress!


----------



## mesaboy2

JennyMP03 said:


> Right now I have three FP+ for our first day in MK (Tuesday, June 3rd): Enchanted Tales, Anna and Elsa, and Mine Train.
> 
> I've been thinking we'll head to Frontierland around 2:15 to watch the 3:00 Festival of Fantasy parade there. I REALLY want to see it, and I want to be in the front row to do so. No watching this one over three lines of people.
> 
> I'm considering switching out my Enchanted Tales pass for the parade, though I've never done Enchanted Tales and hate to lose it. Thoughts? Should I be able to snag a good parade spot with my plan, or would it be better to take the FP+ for it? I'm also worried that I'll get a front row spot and people will jump in front of me at the last minute. Parade stress!



I think your current choices are excellent, and you should get a great spot--probably front row--somewhere in Frontierland with a 45-minute early start.  I wouldn't change a thing.

As for people jumping in front of you there's always that possibility.  One, I think it's overblown and doesn't happen as much as implied on these boards.  Two, make friends with a nearby CM in those 45 minutes and if someone perchance does get rude, you have a powerful friend on your side.


----------



## Aliceacc

Thanks to all who have helped with my issues.

I just got off the phone with Antonia at Disney. Here are her answers to my concerns:

1. I can only book FPs when I'm within the booking window of the people within my party. So my booking window opens on Friday and the rest of the party is Saturday; I have to wait until Saturday. (That's the response I was expecting, and it makes sense. I may book some for our first day on Friday as a practice, then go back Saturday-- who am I kidding, Friday night after midnight-- for the bulk of them.)

2. She said that as long as I can see everyone on my Friends and Family screen, I can book a FP+ for them. If they wish to see the plans, they have to invite me to link with them, but I can book as long I can see their names.

If you want to link, here are the directions my niece sent me, which worked for her:

"Sorry for all the emails today, but I did get some Fast Pass Plus answers. I just sent invitations to everyone in your family to make sure this works, and I think it did. I asked to get connected to Uncle P and each of the kids- these requests should go to your email address, and you can accept on everyone's behalf. You will want to do the same for everyone on my list. Here is how to do it:


Go to "My Family and Friends List"
Click "Add a Guest" in the upper right hand corner

Click "Invite Through a Mutual Friend" tab (on the right)

Select "my name" from the drop down


----------



## preemiemama

Aliceacc said:


> 1. I can only book FPs when I'm within the booking window of the people within my party. So my booking window opens on Friday and the rest of the party is Saturday; I have to wait until Saturday. (That's the response I was expecting, and it makes sense. I may book some for our first day on Friday as a practice, then go back Saturday-- who am I kidding, Friday night after midnight-- for the bulk of them.)



If you make ones on Friday that that you want to keep for everyone, you could try copying to them to the rest of the party on Saturday.  This is not difficult to do.


----------



## Aliceacc

Could you give me "for dummies"  instructions?

Though, honestly, if we don't get the ones we want, we'll choose others. With the possible exception of 7DMT, I can't see anything booking up all that fast. And if it does, it does. 

But if it's that easy, I'll play with it Friday. Thanks.


----------



## JennyMP03

mesaboy2 said:


> I think your current choices are excellent, and you should get a great spot--probably front row--somewhere in Frontierland with a 45-minute early start.  I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> As for people jumping in front of you there's always that possibility.  One, I think it's overblown and doesn't happen as much as implied on these boards.  Two, make friends with a nearby CM in those 45 minutes and if someone perchance does get rude, you have a powerful friend on your side.



Thank you, mesaboy2! You're wonderful. I reference this thread whenever booking my FP+ and appreciate you so much. 

You're probably right-- I've read the accounts of parade struggles on these forums and gotten it in my head that defending a front-row parade spot is an act of warfare.  I'm going to keep my plans as-is and, if I'm not satisfied with our parade viewing, I'll book FP+ for it for our next MK day.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Aliceacc said:


> Thanks to all who have helped with my issues.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Antonia at Disney. Here are her answers to my concerns:
> 
> 1. I can only book FPs when I'm within the booking window of the people within my party. So my booking window opens on Friday and the rest of the party is Saturday; I have to wait until Saturday. (That's the response I was expecting, and it makes sense. I may book some for our first day on Friday as a practice, then go back Saturday-- who am I kidding, Friday night after midnight-- for the bulk of them.)
> 
> 2. She said that as long as I can see everyone on my Friends and Family screen, I can book a FP+ for them. If they wish to see the plans, they have to invite me to link with them, but I can book as long I can see their names.
> 
> If you want to link, here are the directions my niece sent me, which worked for her:
> 
> "Sorry for all the emails today, but I did get some Fast Pass Plus answers. I just sent invitations to everyone in your family to make sure this works, and I think it did. I asked to get connected to Uncle P and each of the kids- these requests should go to your email address, and you can accept on everyone's behalf. You will want to do the same for everyone on my list. Here is how to do it:
> 
> 
> Go to "My Family and Friends List"
> Click "Add a Guest" in the upper right hand corner
> 
> Click "Invite Through a Mutual Friend" tab (on the right)
> 
> Select "my name" from the drop down



This is the exact opposite of what I was told, and my experience.  I could see everyone on my friends and family page, but their tickets weren't showing up on mine (even though they purchased their tickets and linked them to themselves through MY account.)  Because their accounts were set to private, the tickets were only showing up on their account.  Thus meaning, if I tried to book their FP+ through my account it wouldn't recognize that they had tickets.  Therefore, we had to go in and change their settings so that I could see their tickets on my account to be able to book FP+ for them. When you click on My Reservations and Tickets, can you see everyone in your traveling party listed with a ticket medium assigned to each? If not, I don't think you'll be able to book FP+ for them.


----------



## Aliceacc

Hmmm. I can see my immediate family and my two adult nieces, but not the other 4 adults.

OK, something else to include in my next email. Thanks.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Aliceacc said:


> Hmmm. I can see my immediate family and my two adult nieces, but not the other 4 adults.
> 
> OK, something else to include in my next email. Thanks.



I just don't want you to get to your booking day and then find out you can't and be disappointed.  Let's see if we can figure it out BEFORE then     I ended up calling Disney IT support.  I did an online chat on wdw.com and she directed me to call IT.  I spoke to James who was SO nice and extremely helpful and got it all fixed for us


----------



## Aliceacc

Thanks so much, I really appreciate your help!

I just emailed everyone.


----------



## preemiemama

Aliceacc said:


> Could you give me "for dummies"  instructions?
> 
> Though, honestly, if we don't get the ones we want, we'll choose others. With the possible exception of 7DMT, I can't see anything booking up all that fast. And if it does, it does.
> 
> But if it's that easy, I'll play with it Friday. Thanks.



Once you make your reservation, click 'my reservations' from the main page of MDE (I am doing this from a laptop).  Click 'update' next to the set you want to copy. Select the copy option on the next page, and click next.  Select the person you want to copy.  Then click next.  Then choose the person/people you want to copy the plans to and click next.  It will show you the choices to confirm, and once you do it will confirm the FP+ has copied to the people you chose.  

Once everyone has been copied, you can go in and edit an individual FP to change times or rides- for everyone or just choose certain people.


----------



## Aliceacc

Thank you!


----------



## Aloop

Has anyone tried booking additional FP for one person at the kiosks and then copying over to others in their party? I've noticed while practicing that booking for one person, changing to the earliest time and then copying to others that FPs are available for earlier in the day by splitting up the group than just by booking all at once ( for example, getting FP return times for PPF that all converge at 5:00 versus availability for 5 only after 9). If this works, it may be very helpful when trying to grab additional FPs!


----------



## HeyIt'sMe

OK, I have a weird MB/FP+ question. 
First some long winded background.....

DH, DD & I have a WDW package with 6 nights @ GF + 5-day base tickets. DD's boyfriend will be joining us during our trip but is only staying 4 nights and going to the parks for 3 days. I currently have him included on our reservation. 

I talked with a CM to learn more about reservations where not everyone in the party was staying for the entire reservation and my options where :
1-leave my reservation as is, but, since everyone on the reservation has the same tickets, etc we'd be paying $25/night (he's 19) for 2 nights that he wasn't going to be at the resort and 2 days in park tickets that he wouldn't be using
OR
2-take him off the reservation and then when we check-in at the resort add him for the 4 nights and get 3-day tickets for him

I didn't want to do option 2 because then we cannot get FP+ for him in advance. So, we'll have FP+ reservations made for all 4 of us for all 5 park days, but, DDBF won't be at the parks for 2 days --- my question (finally!) - can DD use the FP+ (and extra FPs) using her and BF's MB or does a MB have to be scanned at park entrance for the FP+ (and access to extra FPs) to be active/available.

Whew. TIA!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

We had one person in our group who did not have a FP (bought they ticket that day) and on every ride, every CM allowed them to come on the ride along with us. They still had them scan their card and the CM okayed it. The first day, it was 7 of us with FP and 1 without, the second time, it was one or two without FP, with the party of 9 that had FPs.

Not sure if that helps, but we didn't have to have the one on our FP. But of course, we can't guarantee it for all rides across the board, but we had no problems (and it was a ridiculously busy day too). Our other guests weren't sure if they were going to go that day or not so they didn't buy tix til they got to the park. Thankfully, Disney CMs did the right thing and made it worth their while.


----------



## NJR

Trying to clarify something - from what I understand this guide to say is that AP holders should be able to book FP+ x 7 days at the 60 day mark for any onsite stay.  We are AP holders (which are linked to MDE) and have an onsite stay booked for July 21-24 - when I go on MDE I am only being permitted to book FP+ only for those onsite days (ie not for 7 days). .  Have I misunderstood this guide, or is MDE closing a loophole?  Any suggestions?


----------



## mesaboy2

NJR said:


> Trying to clarify something - from what I understand this guide to say is that AP holders should be able to book FP+ x 7 days at the 60 day mark for any onsite stay.  We are AP holders (which are linked to MDE) and have an onsite stay booked for July 21-24 - when I go on MDE I am only being permitted to book FP+ only for those onsite days (ie not for 7 days). .  Have I misunderstood this guide, or is MDE closing a loophole?  Any suggestions?



The 7 days is a maximum for AP holders.  Your experience suggests that the days are also constrained by the length of onsite stay, if 60 days out.

Can you book 3 days still over the next 30 days, in addition to the 4 you have two months from now?


----------



## SRUAlmn

NJR said:


> Trying to clarify something - from what I understand this guide to say is that AP holders should be able to book FP+ x 7 days at the 60 day mark for any onsite stay.  We are AP holders (which are linked to MDE) and have an onsite stay booked for July 21-24 - when I go on MDE I am only being permitted to book FP+ only for those onsite days (ie not for 7 days). .  Have I misunderstood this guide, or is MDE closing a loophole?  Any suggestions?



Just a note....I have an AP voucher which is linked in MDX.  Our 60 day mark was a week ago, and I was able to book for the entire week, plus the arrival and departure days (so a total of 8 days.)  Not sure if that's because it's a voucher and not an AP yet, but it let me do more than 7 days


----------



## NJR

mesaboy2 said:


> The 7 days is a maximum for AP holders.  Your experience suggests that the days are also constrained by the length of onsite stay, if 60 days out.
> 
> Can you book 3 days still over the next 30 days, in addition to the 4 you have two months from now?



MDE seems to be allowing me to book FP+ for any day as of now up until July 24 (including days after 30 days from now but before the start of my onsite stay).  I'd be interested to find out why I'm being constrained to the length of my onsite stay when others are not.


----------



## audrey2580

So if we have FP's for a ride that closes due to rain, we can use that FP at any time that day if the ride reopens or any other ride? How does that effect the 4th FP?


----------



## Tbiafore

I have a very unique situation that I hope someone has an answer for. We have an extremely large party going (that seems to continue to grow). Right now we are at 7 rooms (on different reservations) with 26 people. When picking FP+ can we link all of these to just one so we can easily pick our FP rides?

Also, it seems highly likely that we may run into issues of not having available times with so many people in our group. For example 26 tickets for "X" hour on Space Mountain seems like we would run into issues, am I right? Is there a better way to do this with such a large party? Does it just flat out deny the request or does it split the group up into different times such as 10 people at "X" time and the following 16 people at the next slot?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cel_disney

Tbiafore said:


> I have a very unique situation that I hope someone has an answer for. We have an extremely large party going (that seems to continue to grow). Right now we are at 7 rooms (on different reservations) with 26 people. When picking FP+ can we link all of these to just one so we can easily pick our FP rides?  Also, it seems highly likely that we may run into issues of not having available times with so many people in our group. For example 26 tickets for "X" hour on Space Mountain seems like we would run into issues, am I right? Is there a better way to do this with such a large party? Does it just flat out deny the request or does it split the group up into different times such as 10 people at "X" time and the following 16 people at the next slot?  Thanks in advance!




Do you expect that all 26 people will go on everything together?  All arriving at the parks together etc??


----------



## Koh1977

Tbiafore said:


> I have a very unique situation that I hope someone has an answer for. We have an extremely large party going (that seems to continue to grow). Right now we are at 7 rooms (on different reservations) with 26 people. When picking FP+ can we link all of these to just one so we can easily pick our FP rides?  Also, it seems highly likely that we may run into issues of not having available times with so many people in our group. For example 26 tickets for "X" hour on Space Mountain seems like we would run into issues, am I right? Is there a better way to do this with such a large party? Does it just flat out deny the request or does it split the group up into different times such as 10 people at "X" time and the following 16 people at the next slot?  Thanks in advance!



I would plan on maybe a few rides together (probably have to do overlapping times so you'd have a shorter window whe everyone could go together) but not all FPs used for same rides for everyone...?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## preemiemama

Tbiafore said:


> I have a very unique situation that I hope someone has an answer for. We have an extremely large party going (that seems to continue to grow). Right now we are at 7 rooms (on different reservations) with 26 people. When picking FP+ can we link all of these to just one so we can easily pick our FP rides?
> 
> Also, it seems highly likely that we may run into issues of not having available times with so many people in our group. For example 26 tickets for "X" hour on Space Mountain seems like we would run into issues, am I right? Is there a better way to do this with such a large party? Does it just flat out deny the request or does it split the group up into different times such as 10 people at "X" time and the following 16 people at the next slot?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was able to get them for 18 people across 3 rooms with no problem- for A&E we have staggered times, but for all the other rides we have the same time slot.  I made my reservation and copied it to the rest of the party to get the reservations.  You could try selecting everyone and doing it at once as well.  Then if people do not want the same ride, individuals can change to something else during the same time slot.  If you are planning to be together a lot, definitely have one person make and/or copy all the reservations at once.  It is far easier to make them and change them than to have all the individual parties try and match up days and time slots!  We tried that and it is very difficult!


----------



## JennyMP03

On Wednesday, June 4th, I have a 9:45 ADR at Akershus.  So far, my FP+ for the day are 

Soarin' 11:05-12:05
Mission Space 12:10-1:10
Spaceship Earth 1:25-2:25

My plan as of now is to do Test Track at rope drop before heading back to Norway for breakfast. I do worry that we'll be cutting it close since Test Track is around 20 minutes, and that's not accounting for how long we may wait in line.  

Here's what I'm considering: switching Soarin out for Test Track, and moving Spaceship Earth FP up to 9-10 AM slot. Kind of using it as a throwaway FP but actually using it to ride SE before breakfast. Then once we finish Mission Space, we can book Soarin' for the evening when we return after our afternoon break. (Switching to Test Track since it is by Mission Space and cuts out some walking. And because I like Test Track better!)

So, do you think it will be possible to get a Soarin' FP for the evening after we use our third FP around noon?

Editing: And now I'm thinking of FP+ for Test Track first thing in the morning instead of SE rather than hoping for a short line at RD. Hmmm.


----------



## rewilliams

Can you tell me the average wait time when using the FP for Elsa and Ana? Thanks


----------



## cel_disney

JennyMP03 said:


> On Wednesday, June 4th, I have a 9:45 ADR at Akershus.  So far, my FP+ for the day are
> 
> Soarin' 11:05-12:05
> Mission Space 12:10-1:10
> Spaceship Earth 1:25-2:25
> 
> My plan as of now is to do Test Track at rope drop before heading back to Norway for breakfast. I do worry that we'll be cutting it close since Test Track is around 20 minutes, and that's not accounting for how long we may wait in line.
> 
> Here's what I'm considering: switching Soarin out for Test Track, and moving Spaceship Earth FP up to 9-10 AM slot. Kind of using it as a throwaway FP but actually using it to ride SE before breakfast. Then once we finish Mission Space, we can book Soarin' for the evening when we return after our afternoon break. (Switching to Test Track since it is by Mission Space and cuts out some walking. And because I like Test Track better!)
> 
> So, do you think it will be possible to get a Soarin' FP for the evening after we use our third FP around noon?
> 
> Editing: And now I'm thinking of FP+ for Test Track first thing in the morning instead of SE rather than hoping for a short line at RD. Hmmm.



Since its 4th of July,I think all bets are off regarding the availability of a 4th FP for a tier 1 ride later in the day...but this is just my opinion on a plan...

I think you should FP test track at park open but run there in hopes of getting on without your FP.  If you are able to get inline fast enough, use your phone to try to switch that FP for Soarin.  Then keep your other two for whenever you want.  if you have to use your TT FP, then you will likely be standing in line for soarin.....at which case, you may want to adjust the times of your other rides if possible and head to soarin whenever you think the wait will be lower...I think you are more likely to be able to move your tier 2 than get an extra tier 1 that day....


----------



## JennyMP03

cel_disney said:


> Since its 4th of July,I think all bets are off regarding the availability of a 4th FP for a tier 1 ride later in the day...but this is just my opinion on a plan...
> 
> I think you should FP test track at park open but run there in hopes of getting on without your FP.  If you are able to get inline fast enough, use your phone to try to switch that FP for Soarin.  Then keep your other two for whenever you want.  if you have to use your TT FP, then you will likely be standing in line for soarin.....at which case, you may want to adjust the times of your other rides if possible and head to soarin whenever you think the wait will be lower...I think you are more likely to be able to move your tier 2 than get an extra tier 1 that day....



Oh, goodness no-- JUNE 4th, not July 4th! I'm not that crazy!  

Regardless, I think your plan sounds like a good one. Have TT FP+ secured to go if needed, and then switch it for Soarin'  if we end up not needing it. Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

rewilliams said:


> Can you tell me the average wait time when using the FP for Elsa and Ana? Thanks



Most are reporting 10-15 minutes or so.


----------



## Mcbruns

Adjusting FP+ question. 

I canceled a FP+ for 2 members in our party. My intention was to go back in and book a new attraction for them. When I go in under 'Change' it wants me to select 3 new attractions. It seems like I will lose existing ones (yikes). 

Should I be going in under a different option? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## TinkerElsasMom

Ok. So I've made all of my FP+ reservations via the actual web page. My issue is when I pull up "My plans" in the ap, it won't show either the SDMT or the Meet and Greet with Anna and Elsa. Is this a known issue? Should I call and ask? I logged in to the actual we page and everything shows up perfectly.


----------



## mesaboy2

TinkerElsasMom said:


> Ok. So I've made all of my FP+ reservations via the actual web page. My issue is when I pull up "My plans" in the ap, it won't show either the SDMT or the Meet and Greet with Anna and Elsa. Is this a known issue? Should I call and ask? I logged in to the actual we page and everything shows up perfectly.



These two do not typically appear on the app.  The website is more reliable.


----------



## wajones2

TinkerElsasMom said:


> Ok. So I've made all of my FP+ reservations via the actual web page. My issue is when I pull up "My plans" in the ap, it won't show either the SDMT or the Meet and Greet with Anna and Elsa. Is this a known issue? Should I call and ask? I logged in to the actual we page and everything shows up perfectly.




Try upgrading your app.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Thank you for the great information.  Sorry if this has been asked already, but I didn't see it.

5 of us have 7 day tickets at the moment (all on one reservation), so I know that I can book 7 days of FP+ at 60 days.  One member of the party may not be able to stay the entire time, but I won't know that until the trip is closer.

If that happens, I would like to downgrade the days on that ticket.  Since we are all on the same package, will I have to downgrade all the tickets for everyone in the group and then add back days for the 4 people when we get there?  And if I do that, will I lose all the FP+ I made in advance.

Hope this isn't too confusing!  TIA.


----------



## michelle06

Does missing a FP affect things differently than actually scanning to get in a FP line?  For example, I schedule 3 FP+, one of which I don't really care about, so I "miss" it.  Can I now get a 4th FP for another tier 1 ride?  Or do I have to first rebook my "missed" ride?  If it doesn't matter, can I schedule the 4th FP as soon as my 3rd window opens up?  Or do I have to wait until it closes?
Thanks!  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## lmbcdb

After days of constant checking, I scored an A&E FP for our 3rd MK day.  But when I tried to copy it to my DD's account, it said standby only.  What do I do now?  Just keep trying and pray for another one at the same time?


----------



## ckelly14

michelle06 said:


> Does missing a FP affect things differently than actually scanning to get in a FP line?  For example, I schedule 3 FP+, one of which I don't really care about, so I "miss" it.  Can I now get a 4th FP for another tier 1 ride?  Or do I have to first rebook my "missed" ride?  If it doesn't matter, can I schedule the 4th FP as soon as my 3rd window opens up?  Or do I have to wait until it closes?
> Thanks!  Hope that makes sense.



You can schedule a 4th fast pass as long as you:
1.  Use at least one FP+
2.  Wait for the others to expire.

As long as the window expires for the ride you skipped, you should be able to make your 4th.

Not to open up "a can of worms", but there have been reports of _cancelling_ a FP+ (or two) to score a 4th FP+ for a headliner earlier (before they sell out...).  I believe this can only be done from the web MDE.


----------



## michelle06

ckelly14 said:


> You can schedule a 4th fast pass as long as you:
> 1.  Use at least one FP+
> 2.  Wait for the others to expire.
> 
> As long as the window expires for the ride you skipped, you should be able to make your 4th.
> 
> Not to open up "a can of worms", but there have been reports of _cancelling_ a FP+ (or two) to score a 4th FP+ for a headliner earlier (before they sell out...).  I believe this can only be done from the web MDE.



Thanks for explanation.  My real goal here is to ride Soarin' (already have FP), then ride Maelstrom once we are in World Showcase.  So, I booked 3 FP for the morning.  My third one expires at 12:20 but I think that's something we will ride earlier without a FP.  We will be in WS by 11:30 for ADR and don't want to hike back to book 4th FP.  Was kinda hoping we could book the 4th FP for Maelstrom at 11:20 when the window opens before we pass all the kiosks.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I think I'm understanding this all better after reading so many comments, but just in case I'm going to ask.. if after you use you 3 FP+, can you have anymore for the day? For example..If I go to MK in the morning, we use our 3 FP, then we decide to go to another park, can we after using the 1st 3 go by a kiosk and make a FP for later at the other park?? 
Hope I explain this ok, sounds good in my head anyway,lol


----------



## SRUAlmn

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I think I'm understanding this all better after reading so many comments, but just in case I'm going to ask.. if after you use you 3 FP+, can you have anymore for the day? For example..If I go to MK in the morning, we use our 3 FP, then we decide to go to another park, can we after using the 1st 3 go by a kiosk and make a FP for later at the other park??
> Hope I explain this ok, sounds good in my head anyway,lol



Yes, you now can. 

As long as:
Your first three have been used or the time has expired 
You are physically in the park you want to make the additional I was for
There are any available


----------



## cel_disney

SRUAlmn said:


> Yes, you now can.
> 
> As long as:
> Your first three have been used or the time has expired
> You are physically in the park you want to make the additional I was for
> There are any available



I think even if you don't use all 3 or their time has expired, you can make one in another park...don't feel you have to wait for them to expire to get anew be after hopping...


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Thank y'all


----------



## Koh1977

cel_disney said:


> I think even if you don't use all 3 or their time has expired, you can make one in another park...don't feel you have to wait for them to expire to get anew be after hopping...



They have to have been used or expired before you can get a 4th anywhere.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## cel_disney

Koh1977 said:


> They have to have been used or expired before you can get a 4th anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I think if you use 1 at MK and then decide you are going to leave because its too crowded/sunny/happy etc before you use your other FP and arrive at AK, when you get to AK you will be allowed to book new FP.  Prior to the 4th FP option, you were able to book FP 2 and 3 when you got there from reports I had read here....


----------



## Koh1977

cel_disney said:


> I think if you use 1 at MK and then decide you are going to leave because its too crowded/sunny/happy etc before you use your other FP and arrive at AK, when you get to AK you will be allowed to book new FP.  Prior to the 4th FP option, you were able to book FP 2 and 3 when you got there from reports I had read here....



I would think you'd have to at least cancel your other 2 (or replace them I guess)?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Aliceacc

I think that, if you've used one and want to move to another park, this is the prevailing strategy: 

Go to a kiosk and trade your FP for the very next FP you can find-- one for 2 minutes from now. Let those 2 minutes pass, and get another for 2 minutes away. Then leave the park. By the time you get to your next park, you should be able to book a FP there... assuming some are still available for the ride you want.


----------



## nicoleken

Big FYI to ALL:

If you need to cancel a full day of FP+ to change to another day. (Our son got sick last night so we moved today's to 6/3, which means we lost 7DMT and BOG), DO NOT do it on the app.  Do it on the computer.  It cancelled our FP+'s for 6/2 instead, which had Anna/Elsa (and our # 1 priority), and I can't get them back. I'm so frustrated!!


----------



## nharding20

nicoleken said:


> Big FYI to ALL:
> 
> If you need to cancel a full day of FP+ to change to another day. (Our son got sick last night so we moved today's to 6/3, which means we lost 7DMT and BOG), DO NOT do it on the app.  Do it on the computer.  It cancelled our FP+'s for 6/2 instead, which had Anna/Elsa (and our # 1 priority), and I can't get them back. I'm so frustrated!!



Oh, that stinks. I'm sorry that happened for your family. Sick kiddo AND fastpass+ goof up...


----------



## joannamet

lmbcdb said:


> After days of constant checking, I scored an A&E FP for our 3rd MK day.  But when I tried to copy it to my DD's account, it said standby only.  What do I do now?  Just keep trying and pray for another one at the same time?



I've been trying to get A&E for our trip in July but it always says Standby only. So that means there are no fastpasses available? Should I keep trying? Has anyone else had any luck with this?


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

Anyone have any experience with this?  Thanks!





5DisneyNuts said:


> Thank you for the great information.  Sorry if this has been asked already, but I didn't see it.
> 
> 5 of us have 7 day tickets at the moment (all on one reservation), so I know that I can book 7 days of FP+ at 60 days.  One member of the party may not be able to stay the entire time, but I won't know that until the trip is closer.
> 
> If that happens, I would like to downgrade the days on that ticket.  Since we are all on the same package, will I have to downgrade all the tickets for everyone in the group and then add back days for the 4 people when we get there?  And if I do that, will I lose all the FP+ I made in advance.
> 
> Hope this isn't too confusing!  TIA.


----------



## ougrad86

5DisneyNuts said:


> Anyone have any experience with this?  Thanks!



I am not sure what you mean by downgrading the ticket?  Unless it was purchased as a non-expiration, the unused days would be forfeit.


----------



## 5DisneyNuts

ougrad86 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by downgrading the ticket?  Unless it was purchased as a non-expiration, the unused days would be forfeit.



Sorry I knew I was confusing.  The package I have now is for 5 people with 8 day tickets, so I can make FP+ for 8 days for everyone.  One member of the party informed me that he may not be able to come for the entire stay. 

Since we are all on the same reservation package, I'm not sure how to switch the tickets.  If I change the package to 3 day tickets for the group I'm concerned that will I lose the FP+ reservations for the entire group.  I don't believe I can reduce the number of days on a ticket in advance for just one person or even when I'm at WDW.  I know I can increase the days for select members of the party when I'm there.

So I guess the question is, if I have 8 day tickets at 60 days, and I reserve FP+ for 8 days, then modify the reservation to have 3 day tickets for the group, will I lose the FP+ for the other days.

Yeah, no way to make this less confusing.


----------



## travman1974

Hi quick question. We already made our FP+ reservations for our upcoming trip.  Another couple is now joining us they haven't bought tickets yet, but should in the next couple of days.  We are all linked in MDE. Once they have bought tickets will I have to reschedule our current FP+ reservations and add them? If I do the copy will it copy the same times ? Or just the rides?

I hope this makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## travman1974

Post got duplicated somehow


----------



## SPOERLX3

Hoping someone can help with a couple of questions.

Our dates are September 24th (late flight, no park day)-October 1 with 4 people in our room. DH & I will be in the parks for all 7 days, the other 2 persons in our room have other plans 2 days out of the 7 days so will only be in the parks 5 of the 7 days. Because we are all in the same room and our tickets all have to be the same, we only booked our trip with 5 days tickets and DH and I are going to upgrade our 2 tickets to 7 days once we get there.

Since we only have 5 day tickets but our room is for 7 nights/8 days:

Can I only book FP+ for only 5 days or will I be able to book for all the days?
If I can only book for 5 of the 8 days,  once I book 5 of the days, will the other days just be greyed out?
Just trying to understand what to expect.

Thank you in advance


----------



## ckelly14

SPOERLX3 said:


> Hoping someone can help with a couple of questions.  Our dates are September 24th (late flight, no park day)-October 1 with 4 people in our room. DH & I will be in the parks for all 7 days, the other 2 persons in our room have other plans 2 days out of the 7 days so will only be in the parks 5 of the 7 days. Because we are all in the same room and our tickets all have to be the same, we only booked our trip with 5 days tickets and DH and I are going to upgrade our 2 tickets to 7 days once we get there.  Since we only have 5 day tickets but our room is for 7 nights/8 days:  [*]Can I only book FP+ for only 5 days or will I be able to book for all the days? [*]If I can only book for 5 of the 8 days,  once I book 5 of the days, will the other days just be greyed out?  Just trying to understand what to expect.  Thank you in advance



You will be able to book only 5.  I have 4 day passes, and if I try to book the 5th day, I receive a message that I reached my maximum and MDE gives the option to switch one day for another.


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

Our 60 day window is today. I was up at midnight making the very important ones -- 7 Dwarf and A&E MG

We have 6 in our family.  How do I separate out 3 from the current FP+ ressie and assign a totally different FP+ for them?

DS 13 and 15 want nothing to do w/ A&E MG. I would like to put them on SM instead.  I can't figure out how. 

There are several other rides I would like to make seperate ressies for but I can't just pick one I have to Pick 3.   

Any help would be appreciated.   

I am not in love yet with this whole thing only bc we are fortunate to have a 12 day trip and not every day is a designated park day.  We have certain days we know we will be in a specific park but many day are open.  We are beyond Commando touring.  We actually slept in on some days of last years trip. It was the best.  I like that I know on certain days that we will be able to ride what we want but on those days that we don't know I'm lost on how to schedule it.


----------



## SPOERLX3

ckelly14 said:


> You will be able to book only 5.  I have 4 day passes, and if I try to book the 5th day, I receive a message that I reached my maximum and MDE gives the option to switch one day for another.



Thank you so much for this information. This is what I figured but thought I would double check 
Good thing that the last 2 days that DH and I will be in the parks are only a 1 and 2 crowd level on TP and that we really want to spend most of our time at the Food & Wine Festival so I don't think FP's are going to be too important for those 2 days anyway.


----------



## Koh1977

mykidslovesdisney said:


> Our 60 day window is today. I was up at midnight making the very important ones -- 7 Dwarf and A&E MG  We have 6 in our family.  How do I separate out 3 from the current FP+ ressie and assign a totally different FP+ for them?  DS 13 and 15 want nothing to do w/ A&E MG. I would like to put them on SM instead.  I can't figure out how.  There are several other rides I would like to make seperate ressies for but I can't just pick one I have to Pick 3.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am not in love yet with this whole thing only bc we are fortunate to have a 12 day trip and not every day is a designated park day.  We have certain days we know we will be in a specific park but many day are open.  We are beyond Commando touring.  We actually slept in on some days of last years trip. It was the best.  I like that I know on certain days that we will be able to ride what we want but on those days that we don't know I'm lost on how to schedule it.



You can go in to change an experience/ride and then select the 2 people you want to change.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## preemiemama

Koh1977 said:


> You can go in to change an experience/ride and then select the 2 people you want to change.  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Exactly. You have to make a set of 3 first, then you can change times and people to get what you want from there. The initial options are not what most of us who understand the FP system would choose.


----------



## Seabean

I have the same question as "mykidlovesdisney".  Not knowing any better we booked our entire party of 6 for rides... and we need to break out several members (say, 3) and put them on different rides at the same time.

Is the sequence: FP+ -> make selections -> Select or Replace -> ????


----------



## preemiemama

Seabean said:


> I have the same question as "mykidlovesdisney".  Not knowing any better we booked our entire party of 6 for rides... and we need to break out several members (say, 3) and put them on different rides at the same time.  Is the sequence: FP+ -> make selections -> Select or Replace -> ????


I am doing this from the website not the app:
From the home page choose the day you want to change and click edit plans. Next view details for the FP where you want to change the ride. Click modify. Then click change experience. Make sure when you change the only people who have green check marks by their names are the ones you want to change. Once you confirm you should see their FP changed and the other one remains the same for the remaining people in the party. This way you have different rides but the same times.


----------



## Seabean

_From the home page choose the day you want to change and click edit plans. _

Thanks, I'm also using the website (not the app) but what specifically would I use to choose the day?  I've tried:

Home > My Disney Experience > My Itinerary >   

... but I don't see any link for "Edit Plans" ?



edit: among the dropdowns under "add plans" is one for "manage fastpass+" which goes to a page with 4 choices:
select or replace
change
copy 
cancel


----------



## preemiemama

Seabean said:


> From the home page choose the day you want to change and click edit plans.   Thanks, I'm also using the website (not the app) but what specifically would I use to choose the day?  I've tried:  Home > My Disney Experience > My Itinerary >  ... but I don't see any link for "Edit Plans" ?  edit: among the dropdowns under "add plans" is one for "manage fastpass+" which goes to a page with 4 choices: select or replace change copy cancel



From my itinerary yes do manage FP and then change. Should work the same way.


----------



## Seabean

Home > My Disney Experience > My Itinerary > (select day) > Add plans/manage fastpass+ > Change > select > next > Change Experience >


----------



## preemiemama

Seabean said:


> Home > My Disney Experience > My Itinerary > (select day) > Add plans/manage fastpass+ > Change > select > next > Change Experience >



Not too difficult once you do it once or twice, right?


----------



## ougrad86

5DisneyNuts said:


> Sorry I knew I was confusing.  The package I have now is for 5 people with 8 day tickets, so I can make FP+ for 8 days for everyone.  One member of the party informed me that he may not be able to come for the entire stay.
> 
> Since we are all on the same reservation package, I'm not sure how to switch the tickets.  If I change the package to 3 day tickets for the group I'm concerned that will I lose the FP+ reservations for the entire group.  I don't believe I can reduce the number of days on a ticket in advance for just one person or even when I'm at WDW.  I know I can increase the days for select members of the party when I'm there.
> 
> So I guess the question is, if I have 8 day tickets at 60 days, and I reserve FP+ for 8 days, then modify the reservation to have 3 day tickets for the group, will I lose the FP+ for the other days.
> 
> Yeah, no way to make this less confusing.



This is more of a questions for reservations - find out if you can just reduce one ticket, since he won't stay for the entire reservation.  Or will he not find out until after you make FP reservations?  Because if you don't have enough days on your tickets, I would say you would lose those FP if you downgrade everybody.

Perhaps he could be on the reservation without a ticket and buy that seperately?  Or is this for like free dining or something?  Then you would all lose the benefits if he had to downgrade...and everyone would lose tickets and have to buy more to cover 8 days.

He should probably set up something for himself, and you can copy FP reservations for the day he is here.  Find out if he can be on your reservation, but purchase his own tickets.


----------



## kaybee1476

I just changed our first FP of the day at AK from Kilaminjaro Safaris to the 10am Festival of the Lion King show. Our Safaris FP return time was 10:05-11:05, so I originally thought we'd see FOTLK at 10am without FPs and then go to the Safaris right after that. The reason I changed it is because I didn't want to have to get in line for the 10am show by 9:30. Should we be able to go straight to the Safaris at rope drop and ride standby, then report to the theatre by 9:45, or are we running the risk of missing the 10am show and thus wasting our FPs? This is our first trip in June so we've never experienced summer crowds before. We are going on a day when AK is the most recommended park.


----------



## Koh1977

Has anyone been able to make a FP for FOTLK in July yet?  Trying to figure out if it's all of July or just the day I want...

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

Anyone know...?

I have a friend staying offsite the first night, then at AoA and has FPs for the first day onsite.  Do they need to check in to the hotel to activate their MBs or if they go straight to the park, will everything be set (and they can check in later)?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ericstac

Koh1977 said:


> Anyone know...?
> 
> I have a friend staying offsite the first night, then at AoA and has FPs for the first day onsite.  Do they need to check in to the hotel to activate their MBs or if they go straight to the park, will everything be set (and they can check in later)?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm not positive on the park pass being activated because we have AP's but I wanted to remind them that its free parking (sounds like they are driving) if they check into the resort first.. and that can be done at anytime.. last trip a few weeks ago we checked in at 6am.. no room, but we got everything done, and our parking pass and were off to a park for some fun..


----------



## Seabean

_Home > My Disney Experience > My Itinerary > (select day) > Add plans/manage fastpass+ > Change > select > next > Change Experience >

Not too difficult once you do it once or twice, right? _

Yes, but the next step threw me off a bit.... after you click: Change experience -> then select the new ride -> on the right side it lists the names, and you have to uncheck the people who are NOT going to be changing to the new ride (will stay on the original ride)  It's a bit of "double-negative" thinking  required


----------



## preemiemama

Seabean said:


> Home > My Disney Experience > My Itinerary > (select day) > Add plans/manage fastpass+ > Change > select > next > Change Experience >  Not too difficult once you do it once or twice, right?   Yes, but the next step threw me off a bit.... after you click: Change experience -> then select the new ride -> on the right side it lists the names, and you have to uncheck the people who are NOT going to be changing to the new ride (will stay on the original ride)  It's a bit of "double-negative" thinking  required


 Yep- that was the "only have a green check by the people you are changing" step. You do have to be thinking all the time when you have a large group- and it helps to have one person do all the changing! I threatened my siblings over anyone that messed up our A&E meet  or the Mine Train. At that point they just e-mailed me what they wanted changed and I did it...


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My 60 day mark is approaching quickly.  At this time I'm only seeing the opportunity to book at 30 days.  Will that change when my date rolls around?  Does the purchase of my tickets separate from my resort stay have anything to do with that?  My tickets are linked to MDE and Disney sent me info about my date opening.  If I need to contact IT, I want to do so sooner rather than later.   TIA.


----------



## Tricia732

I immensely appreciate Mesaboy2 taking the time to post this information. I have an additional question for ayone.
I reserved FPP's for our entire family of 10, even though not everyone will be using all of them, so if there is time, one or more of us can do do the attraction twice. My mother is in her 80's and isn't up to all of our fast-paced days in the parks, and she says that there will be days that she will be perfectly content to relax at the resort. So, if her ticket has not been used fo admittance to a park on a given day, will her FPP's be able to be used, or will the system recognize that that guest is not in the park?


----------



## SRUAlmn

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> My 60 day mark is approaching quickly.  At this time I'm only seeing the opportunity to book at 30 days.  Will that change when my date rolls around?  Does the purchase of my tickets separate from my resort stay have anything to do with that?  My tickets are linked to MDE and Disney sent me info about my date opening.  If I need to contact IT, I want to do so sooner rather than later.   TIA.



Yes, as long as you're staying at a Disney resort.  Your availability will only show 30 days out until you hit your 60 day mark, and then all the other days through to your check in date will open up for booking


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

SRUAlmn said:


> Yes, as long as you're staying at a Disney resort.  Your availability will only show 30 days out until you hit your 60 day mark, and then all the other days through to your check in date will open up for booking



Great!  Staying at CSR.  Thanks.


----------



## Tigger1989

Tricia732 said:


> I immensely appreciate Mesaboy2 taking the time to post this information. I have an additional question for ayone. I reserved FPP's for our entire family of 10, even though not everyone will be using all of them, so if there is time, one or more of us can do do the attraction twice. My mother is in her 80's and isn't up to all of our fast-paced days in the parks, and she says that there will be days that she will be perfectly content to relax at the resort. So, if her ticket has not been used fo admittance to a park on a given day, will her FPP's be able to be used, or will the system recognize that that guest is not in the park?



I am curious if anyone knows the answer to this. My family has a similar situation and I would like to know if this is possible.


----------



## wajones2

Tricia732 said:


> I immensely appreciate Mesaboy2 taking the time to post this information. I have an additional question for ayone. I reserved FPP's for our entire family of 10, even though not everyone will be using all of them, so if there is time, one or more of us can do do the attraction twice. My mother is in her 80's and isn't up to all of our fast-paced days in the parks, and she says that there will be days that she will be perfectly content to relax at the resort. So, if her ticket has not been used fo admittance to a park on a given day, will her FPP's be able to be used, or will the system recognize that that guest is not in the park?



We have AP and we're able to use FP even on magic bands in March that we're not used for park admission.


----------



## abmitch01

I'm almost to the 60 day window.  My magic bands haven't arrived.  What number do I put in to reserve Fps?  Or do I have to pay the whole trip off first?


----------



## Koh1977

abmitch01 said:


> I'm almost to the 60 day window.  My magic bands haven't arrived.  What number do I put in to reserve Fps?  Or do I have to pay the whole trip off first?



Your bands won't arrive until a few weeks before your trip.  Do they show up on MDE?  You should be good to go then!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## abmitch01

so you have to wait for the bands to do the FP reservations?


----------



## jewelsb

Trying to figure out the smartest way to use my FP's on July 3rd & 4th because I know it will be CRAZY busy.  So I'd love any thoughts/input.  Here's what I have right now. I'm second guessing them and wondering if I should change them??!  I just can't wrap my head around the planning FP's this trip. 


July 3rd @ MK
Straight to 7DMT at rope drop
11:00-12:00 Peter Pan
12:00 lunch res
1:05-2:05 Big Thunder Mtn
2:05-3:05 Space Mtn

July 4th @ DHS
Straight to Rockin Roller Coaster at rope drop
9:05-10:05 Tower of Terror
10:05-11:05 Toy Story Mania
11:05-12:05 Star Tours


----------



## yce22princess

abmitch01 said:


> so you have to wait for the bands to do the FP reservations?



No, not at all!  . You can make your FP at your 60 days if you're on site.  You don't need your bands.


----------



## krazy4crusing

Will Disney be offering more FPs for those who have a park hopper pass or the option of choosing FP from more than one park?


----------



## ses1230

krazy4crusing said:


> Will Disney be offering more FPs for those who have a park hopper pass or the option of choosing FP from more than one park?



After you use your third FP+, or when it expires, you can make a 4th FP+ reservation at the park you are currently in, or when you arrive at the second park. 

4th, 5th, etc. FP+ reservation have to be made one at a time at the kiosks.


----------



## mesaboy2

jewelsb said:


> Trying to figure out the smartest way to use my FP's on July 3rd & 4th because I know it will be CRAZY busy.  So I'd love any thoughts/input.  Here's what I have right now. I'm second guessing them and wondering if I should change them??!  I just can't wrap my head around the planning FP's this trip.
> 
> 
> July 3rd @ MK
> Straight to 7DMT at rope drop
> 11:00-12:00 Peter Pan
> 12:00 lunch res
> 1:05-2:05 Big Thunder Mtn
> 2:05-3:05 Space Mtn
> 
> July 4th @ DHS
> Straight to Rockin Roller Coaster at rope drop
> 9:05-10:05 Tower of Terror
> 10:05-11:05 Toy Story Mania
> 11:05-12:05 Star Tours



These are all good choices.  If I would change anything, I would try to do the 7/3 MK attractions earlier in the day to open up your chances of getting quality FPs after you use your third FP.


----------



## abmitch01

yce22princess said:


> No, not at all!  . You can make your FP at your 60 days if you're on site.  You don't need your bands.



but where do you get the number you have to enter?  TIA


----------



## wajones2

abmitch01 said:


> but where do you get the number you have to enter?  TIA



Does your resort reservation include park admission? If so then the are automatically in your MDE account. If not, you will have to link purchased park tickets before us can schedule FP.


----------



## abmitch01

yes, I booked tix at the same time as the resort


----------



## yce22princess

abmitch01 said:


> yes, I booked tix at the same time as the resort



Then everything should be in MDE.  No need to enter a number.  It will allow you access to boom the fastpasses at midnight on your 60 day window.


----------



## wajones2

abmitch01 said:


> yes, I booked tix at the same time as the resort


then you should b all set. You can book FP when you are 60 days from your arrival date by logging into your MDE account?


----------



## yce22princess

*book


----------



## abmitch01

thank you

June 19


----------



## SRUAlmn

So, quick question about the app. I've only been working with our FP+ reservations on our laptop, but decided to go into the app today to get a feel for how we'd make adjustments once in the parks. I'm a little concerned because when I went to My Reservations, scrolled down to the FP section, and clicked on one of our experiences its not showing everyone who has a FP for that time. For example, all 4 of us have the same FP for the safari, but when I click on it it says 'friends and family who share this experience' and it only shows one person. I was counting on being able to log in and check times and who booked what if we forget, but its not showing everyone. It's only showing me and then 1 other random family member for each thing. Is there a different area of the app that lists all of it at once? Thanks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> So, quick question about the app. I've only been working with our FP+ reservations on our laptop, but decided to go into the app today to get a feel for how we'd make adjustments once in the parks. I'm a little concerned because when I went to My Reservations, scrolled down to the FP section, and clicked on one of our experiences its not showing everyone who has a FP for that time. For example, all 4 of us have the same FP for the safari, but when I click on it it says 'friends and family who share this experience' and it only shows one person. I was counting on being able to log in and check times and who booked what if we forget, but its not showing everyone. It's only showing me and then 1 other random family member for each thing. Is there a different area of the app that lists all of it at once? Thanks!!



This is one of the reasons I trust the MDX site more than the app.  I saw this same thing for my group's FP selections on the app (only one name), but the site showed all 3 of us.  None of my group had any trouble with FPs on Thursday or Friday during our trip.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> This is one of the reasons I trust the MDX site more than the app.  I saw this same thing for my group's FP selections on the app (only one name), but the site showed all 3 of us.  None of my group had any trouble with FPs on Thursday or Friday during our trip.



Thanks! Good to know its actually all still there. Just a bummer not to be able to see it. I'll have to make notes or reminders on my phone just in case


----------



## Koh1977

SRUAlmn said:


> Thanks! Good to know its actually all still there. Just a bummer not to be able to see it. I'll have to make notes or reminders on my phone just in case



I noticed that too...  :-/

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## cel_disney

mesaboy2 said:


> These are all good choices.  If I would change anything, I would try to do the 7/3 MK attractions earlier in the day to open up your chances of getting quality FPs after you use your third FP.




What time do you plan to get to MK on 7/3?   Are you commando park goers?  or will you need to chillax in some cool slow attractions (tiki room for example) in the afternoon?  

I think that it's a toss up on using FP mid day but doing stand by in the morning vs having all your FP on the Morning and then hoping for quality alternatives for your 4th...I might be inclined to just be happy with any options for 4th and have manageable standby lines first thing in the morning?


----------



## jewelsb

mesaboy2 said:


> These are all good choices.  If I would change anything, I would try to do the 7/3 MK attractions earlier in the day to open up your chances of getting quality FPs after you use your third FP.



Thanks!  That's kind of what I was thinking.  I'll see what I can find...


----------



## jewelsb

cel_disney said:


> What time do you plan to get to MK on 7/3?   Are you commando park goers?  or will you need to chillax in some cool slow attractions (tiki room for example) in the afternoon?
> 
> I think that it's a toss up on using FP mid day but doing stand by in the morning vs having all your FP on the Morning and then hoping for quality alternatives for your 4th...I might be inclined to just be happy with any options for 4th and have manageable standby lines first thing in the morning?



We'll be at MK at rope drop and we're pretty commando in the morning, but a little more low key later after lunch and as it gets hotter.  

I'm more ok with the 4th because I know we'll do some of the shows in the afternoon if we can get the rides done in the morning.


----------



## nblake05

How much time do you allow after an ADR for a Fastpass res?  We have a couple breakfast ADRs  at places  we've never been and I'm not sure how much time to safely allow for breakfast.  Our first one is at 8:25 at CP  and another at 9am at TH, and I thought I'd allow a good 2 hours before I booked a FP?  Does that sound like enough time?  We're relatively quick eaters, but we do like to take pictures with the characters!  Plus, I know sometimes even with an ADR you sometimes still have to wait a bit for your table.  So I figured a half hour to potentially wait, and an hour and a half for breakfast.  Does that sound right?


----------



## jimjenkids

bangzoom6877 said:


> Same here!  I was panicking about this before finding this thread!



glad to find this thread, I too was a bit confused over this and I admit, I still am.  I only hope that by reading and studying, I just might figure this out before our Dec. trip.  I have always been a bit of a planner but not when it comes to rides and days.  I plan the meal but tend to wing it for everything else-guess I will have to plan a bit more and not relax as much.....


----------



## gibsontrio

Question for the fp pros: if I have a fp for the morning time , then not till 5pm, is there a reason I cannot change the time of the late fp to earlier ( are they all out?) I try to modify the time and it will only allow me to choose a later time, not an earlier time.


----------



## bangzoom6877

jimjenkids said:


> glad to find this thread, I too was a bit confused over this and I admit, I still am.  I only hope that by reading and studying, I just might figure this out before our Dec. trip.  I have always been a bit of a planner but not when it comes to rides and days.  I plan the meal but tend to wing it for everything else-guess I will have to plan a bit more and not relax as much.....



Try to think of it this way...the more planning you do now, the more you will be able to relax during your WDW vacation. That's the way I see it...I have always done extensive research and itinerary planning for our trips, and by the time we get there I am worry-free as to what we should do when. It makes for a much more relaxing and less stressful vacation, a time when I am escaping reality and the stresses of everyday life. That's what makes the planning so worth it. Plus it is always exciting  to look forward to it, and the planning just adds to the excitement!


----------



## Frozen2014

nblake05 said:


> How much time do you allow after an ADR for a Fastpass res?  We have a couple breakfast ADRs  at places  we've never been and I'm not sure how much time to safely allow for breakfast.  Our first one is at 8:25 at CP  and another at 9am at TH, and I thought I'd allow a good 2 hours before I booked a FP?  Does that sound like enough time?  We're relatively quick eaters, but we do like to take pictures with the characters!  Plus, I know sometimes even with an ADR you sometimes still have to wait a bit for your table.  So I figured a half hour to potentially wait, and an hour and a half for breakfast.  Does that sound right?



This is a great question.  Anyone know?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

nblake05 said:


> How much time do you allow after an ADR for a Fastpass res?  We have a couple breakfast ADRs  at places  we've never been and I'm not sure how much time to safely allow for breakfast.  Our first one is at 8:25 at CP  and another at 9am at TH, and I thought I'd allow a good 2 hours before I booked a FP?  Does that sound like enough time?  We're relatively quick eaters, but we do like to take pictures with the characters!  Plus, I know sometimes even with an ADR you sometimes still have to wait a bit for your table.  So I figured a half hour to potentially wait, and an hour and a half for breakfast.  Does that sound right?



I think that would be a good estimate.  It probably depends on where you are eating, how busy your time slot is, etc.  I allowed an hour and 15 minutes for CM last July.  We got there about 10 min early, waited about 10 min for our table, with pics - no line for pics.  We were on the monorail and at the park right at an hour, but it took another 30 min to get through bag check and activate our tickets.  With you being in the parks already, you will probably have ample time.


----------



## hopex

Sorry if this question has already been answered before! We're staying offsite and have 14 day tickets- when I reach 30 days prior to our first day am I able to book for the whole 14 day duration of our trip, or do I have to wait 30 days prior to each day we're there like you do with ADRs?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

The midnight timing works great, but setting these up is time consuming.


----------



## mesaboy2

hopex said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered before! We're staying offsite and have 14 day tickets- when I reach 30 days prior to our first day am I able to book for the whole 14 day duration of our trip, or do I have to wait 30 days prior to each day we're there like you do with ADRs?



For offsite guests it is a day at a time.  (Once each day of your trip becomes 30 days out, you can book FPs for that trip day.)


----------



## hopex

mesaboy2 said:


> For offsite guests it is a day at a time.  (Once each day of your trip becomes 30 days out, you can book FPs for that trip day.)



Thank you. I've been planning this trip for so long and for some reason it only just crossed my mind!


----------



## mesaboy2

hopex said:


> Thank you. I've been planning this trip for so long and for some reason it only just crossed my mind!



It's not really spelled out in the OP.  I need to fix that--thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## loveysbydesign

gibsontrio said:


> Question for the fp pros: if I have a fp for the morning time , then not till 5pm, is there a reason I cannot change the time of the late fp to earlier ( are they all out?) I try to modify the time and it will only allow me to choose a later time, not an earlier time.


We tried this too, usually it is hard to change to an earlier time as nothing is left


----------



## BebopBaloo

We'll be in Magic Kingdom during the busiest time of the year. How should we handle scheduling FP+ for the Mine Train, when we know that we are going to have to take turns waiting with an infant and also potentially a child that doesn't want to ride. There will be four that definitely need the FP, but we'll book five just in case. 

If, for example, we book them all for 3:00pm, what happens if it takes over an hour even with the FP? Would the ones waiting to take the next 'turn' miss out on their time slot? Does rider swap work with the new system? If so, how exactly?

I realize I'm asking this way in advance, but after baby arrives this summer..there are other things that I'll be wanting to do besides plan out my FP+


----------



## mggeary

I know FOTLK FP is almost useless, but we will have one to burn, and were thinking of using it for the first (10am? show) after Safari.  I was thinking KS at rope drop.  Explore the new Harambe section a bit, and enter FOTLK priority access just before standby is let in to get great seats.  Maybe bring some fruit from harambe fruit market to snack on while we wait.  I figure if we are running late, I can just trade this FP+ for something else.

Is this FP+ still priority access and when do they start letting in FP+ (and standby).  

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## mesaboy2

BebopBaloo said:


> We'll be in Magic Kingdom during the busiest time of the year. How should we handle scheduling FP+ for the Mine Train, when we know that we are going to have to take turns waiting with an infant and also potentially a child that doesn't want to ride. There will be four that definitely need the FP, but we'll book five just in case.
> 
> If, for example, we book them all for 3:00pm, what happens if it takes over an hour even with the FP? Would the ones waiting to take the next 'turn' miss out on their time slot? *Does rider swap work with the new system? If so, how exactly?*
> 
> I realize I'm asking this way in advance, but after baby arrives this summer..there are other things that I'll be wanting to do besides plan out my FP+



It does and my information is that it works the same way Legacy FP did.  (No personal experience, however.)



mggeary said:


> I know FOTLK FP is almost useless, but we will have one to burn, and were thinking of using it for the first (10am? show) after Safari.  I was thinking KS at rope drop.  Explore the new Harambe section a bit, and enter FOTLK priority access just before standby is let in to get great seats.  Maybe bring some fruit from harambe fruit market to snack on while we wait.  I figure if we are running late, I can just trade this FP+ for something else.
> 
> *Is this FP+ still priority access and when do they start letting in FP+ (and standby).*
> 
> Thanks in advance for advice.



Curious to know this as well since it reopened yesterday.  Still no reserved seating area for FP?


----------



## loveysbydesign

BebopBaloo said:


> We'll be in Magic Kingdom during the busiest time of the year. How should we handle scheduling FP+ for the Mine Train, when we know that we are going to have to take turns waiting with an infant and also potentially a child that doesn't want to ride. There will be four that definitely need the FP, but we'll book five just in case.
> 
> If, for example, we book them all for 3:00pm, what happens if it takes over an hour even with the FP? Would the ones waiting to take the next 'turn' miss out on their time slot? Does rider swap work with the new system? If so, how exactly?
> 
> I realize I'm asking this way in advance, but after baby arrives this summer..there are other things that I'll be wanting to do besides plan out my FP+


Last time we used rider swap there was no time on it and you could just use it in the FP line, not sure if that has changed or not.


----------



## Koh1977

I heard FOTLK FP was reserved seating now.  Can someone confirm?

Also RE: hour wait in the FP line...if it is CRAZY busy then I can see it taking longer than the normal 5-10 minutes, but an hour in the FP line?  I don't know that it would take that long, would it?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

Koh1977 said:


> I heard FOTLK FP was reserved seating now.  Can someone confirm?
> 
> Also RE: hour wait in the FP line...if it is CRAZY busy then I can see it taking longer than the normal 5-10 minutes, *but an hour in the FP line?  I don't know that it would take that long, would it?*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





FPs rarely take more than 15-20 minutes tops.  I've heard of the occasional 30 minutes.  But I've never heard of hour-long FP waits outside of maybe a ride closure or something.  And still those have to be extremely rare.


----------



## AngiTN

Koh1977 said:


> I heard FOTLK FP was reserved seating now.  Can someone confirm?
> 
> Also RE: hour wait in the FP line...if it is CRAZY busy then I can see it taking longer than the normal 5-10 minutes, but an hour in the FP line?  I don't know that it would take that long, would it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm going to say no, based on all reports thus far, even from haters, it won't take that long in the FP line


----------



## BebopBaloo

I was thinking it could potentially take an hour because we'll be there Dec. 30th and will have New Years, and post Christmas crowds to contend with. Otherwise, I would hope it wouldn't take that long...and well..I still hope it doesn't...but when you have the park closing to capacity..who knows?


----------



## mesaboy2

BebopBaloo said:


> I was thinking it could potentially take an hour because we'll be there Dec. 30th and will have New Years, and post Christmas crowds to contend with. Otherwise, I would hope it wouldn't take that long...and well..I still hope it doesn't...but when you have the park closing to capacity..who knows?



FP+ is not fundamentally different than Legacy FP once you enter the FP/FP+ queue.  Since I don't recall hearing of hour-long FP waits in the past (even on super-busy days), I expect nothing has changed much.


----------



## mggeary

mesaboy2 said:


> FPs rarely take more than 15-20 minutes tops.  I've heard of the occasional 30 minutes.  But I've never heard of hour-long FP waits outside of maybe a ride closure or something.  And still those have to be extremely rare.



Any first hand accounts of reserved seating for FOTLK FP+.  If so, where is reserved section?


----------



## BebopBaloo

mesaboy2 said:


> FP+ is not fundamentally different than Legacy FP once you enter the FP/FP+ queue.  Since I don't recall hearing of hour-long FP waits in the past (even on super-busy days), I expect nothing has changed much.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

mesaboy2 said:


> FPs rarely take more than 15-20 minutes tops.  I've heard of the occasional 30 minutes.  But I've never heard of hour-long FP waits outside of maybe a ride closure or something.  And still those have to be extremely rare.



Is this true (15-20 minutes) for the E&A FP+ as well?  Or does this one take a little longer to get through?  Thank you.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mggeary said:


> I know FOTLK FP is almost useless, but we will have one to burn, and were thinking of using it for the first (10am? show) after Safari.  I was thinking KS at rope drop.  Explore the new Harambe section a bit, and enter FOTLK priority access just before standby is let in to get great seats.  Maybe bring some fruit from harambe fruit market to snack on while we wait.  I figure if we are running late, I can just trade this FP+ for something else.
> 
> Is this FP+ still priority access and when do they start letting in FP+ (and standby).
> 
> Thanks in advance for advice.



It sounds like the FP+ line enters first, no reserved area, just choose your seat.  Then they begin allowing the standby line to enter 10 minutes prior to show time.  I've read that some of the standby line had been turned away a few times due to the theatre being full.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3285200


----------



## mesaboy2

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Is this true (15-20 minutes) for the E&A FP+ as well?  Or does this one take a little longer to get through?  Thank you.



Almost all reports I've read (dozens at least) say yes, it usually takes no longer than that.

I think TP is under the impression that FP waits are always about 20% of the standby wait.  That might be true for a lot of things, but it sure doesn't seem to be the case for A&E.


----------



## Mfischee

Tomorrow is finally our 60 day mark and we are very anxious to pick our fast passes! I went on my Disney experience to play around with the fast pass selections and I noticed it automatically gives you three options for the times. My question is are you not able to pick your own times? Say it gives you the time slots from 9-10AM, 10-11AM, and 11-12PM for your three selections but I wanted to make the times 11-12PM, 12-1PM, 1-2PM but that isn't the option they're giving me.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mfischee said:


> Tomorrow is finally our 60 day mark and we are very anxious to pick our fast passes! I went on my Disney experience to play around with the fast pass selections and I noticed it automatically gives you three options for the times. My question is are you not able to pick your own times? Say it gives you the time slots from 9-10AM, 10-11AM, and 11-12PM for your three selections but I wanted to make the times 11-12PM, 12-1PM, 1-2PM but that isn't the option they're giving me.



Once you select attractions and times, they can be edited--and individually if you prefer.


----------



## Mfischee

So after I have confirmed them it will give me the option to edit them?


----------



## mesaboy2

Mfischee said:


> So after I have confirmed them it will give me the option to edit them?



It certainly should.  I edited my initial selections several times before I eventually used them.


----------



## CrazyDuck

How do you keep track of what and where you have your FP+'s scheduled?  Do they print you an itinerary when you check in to the hotel?


----------



## mom2travel

CrazyDuck said:


> How do you keep track of what and where you have your FP+'s scheduled?  Do they print you an itinerary when you check in to the hotel?



Personally, I have 3 sources:
• looking at the MDE app on my phone
• screen shots I took of my MDE FP+ days on my phone (one for each day)
• I copied & pasted from MDE on the computer into a Word file & will print. I think, but would need to check to be sure, that it was "my itinerary" or "reservations". The page in MDE that lists FP & ADRs


----------



## ckelly14

I had significant issues this week with the app keeping up with my FP+ changes.  I had more success with the website accessed through my phone, which was updated in real time.


----------



## jedi jen

Just wondering if anyone has had success trying to get reserved seating at a parade/wishes/illuminations/show as one of the "additional" FP, after the pre-booked three are used/expired?  I am thinking I don't want to use my three FP+ for a reserved seating but might like to use one of the ones after the first three that you can now get at the park for reserved seating, if that is available.  We are usually there at RD and don't do as many shows.  The next trip, I would like to see more shows (I always say this  ).  Any words of wisdom are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## BlueFairy

jedi jen said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had success trying to get reserved seating at a parade/wishes/illuminations/show as one of the "additional" FP, after the pre-booked three are used/expired?  I am thinking I don't want to use my three FP+ for a reserved seating but might like to use one of the ones after the first three that you can now get at the park for reserved seating, if that is available.  We are usually there at RD and don't do as many shows.  The next trip, I would like to see more shows (I always say this  ).  Any words of wisdom are appreciated.  Thanks!



I tried to get a thread going on this.  It seems that MK nighttime shows are selling out in advance.  I just checked for today and there are no FoF, Wishes, 7DMT or A&E FP+ available this morning.  Illuminations is standby only.  Fantasmic is available.  HTH.


----------



## Koh1977

How likely is it to get a 4th FP for Test Track or Soarin after hopping to Epcot in the afternoon/evening?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

Koh1977 said:


> How likely is it to get a 4th FP for Test Track or Soarin after hopping to Epcot in the afternoon/evening?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Depends heavily on crowds and your arrival time of course, but I would say Soarin' will be almost certainly be gone and TT will probably be gone.  That a very general answer to a very general question.


----------



## Koh1977

mesaboy2 said:


> Depends heavily on crowds and your arrival time of course, but I would say Soarin' will be almost certainly be gone and TT will probably be gone.  That a very general answer to a very general question.



Lol.  Point noted.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SingingMom

Koh1977 said:


> How likely is it to get a 4th FP for Test Track or Soarin after hopping to Epcot in the afternoon/evening?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




FYI - I always choose Soarin FP over TT.  If your party is old enough to sit separately, the single rider line is worth it for TT.  Often we've even stayed together, or at least one car in front of another.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lam0037

Picky question but Fantasmic is my favorite so I need to know:

I know the FP+ section is on the left side. Is this the left side as you enter and looking at the stage? Also, for people who have been there: has anyone had success getting this one as their 4th or 5th FP later in the afternoon?


----------



## mesaboy2

lam0037 said:


> Picky question but Fantasmic is my favorite so I need to know:
> 
> I know the FP+ section is on the left side. Is this the left side as you enter and looking at the stage? Also, for people who have been there: has anyone had success getting this one as their 4th or 5th FP later in the afternoon?



Left side as you look at the stage.  I got it as a 4th FP last Thursday at about 3:00p for the late show.  This show was half-full.


----------



## db57me

Here is some good news for those of you struggling to see A & E.
http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2...reet-hours-are-extended-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## lam0037

mesaboy2 said:


> Left side as you look at the stage.  I got it as a 4th FP last Thursday at about 3:00p for the late show.  This show was half-full.



Thanks so much! I always sit on the left side (tradition) so I will definitely have to aim for this one being my 4th FP


----------



## Mcbruns

CrazyDuck said:


> How do you keep track of what and where you have your FP+'s scheduled?  Do they print you an itinerary when you check in to the hotel?



I printed ours from My Disney Experience. They printed in a decent format.


----------



## bangzoom6877

SingingMom said:


> FYI - I always choose Soarin FP over TT.  If your party is old enough to sit separately, the single rider line is worth it for TT.  Often we've even stayed together, or at least one car in front of another.  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We chose Soarin' FP+ over TT for all 3 days we are at Epcot. All of us love Soarin' so much, but the kids really just want to go on TT one time. I'm not allowed to go on TT anymore ever since I had spinal surgery on my neck in 2011. My physical therapist said it will always be a no-no for me, better safe than sorry. Anyway, DH is going to take the boys on TT at rope drop one of our Epcot days, and I will meet them at the next ride...perhaps after I grab a pastry in France first since the bakery there opens at 9am.


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

Trying to book FP+ tickets for my sister and my own family.  We are at WL and they are at OKW in a time share rental.  We both have tickets and the tickets are linked to our reservation.  I was able to book fast pass plus.  My sister's screen shows up as she can't book til 30 days out?  I booked through a TA (first time not booking by myself) and she booked through Davids vacation rentals.  What accounts for the difference?  It is onsite so should she not be entitled to the same benefits.   I am doing the booking and dinners for both families and this is the first issue.
Thoughts anyone?http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/confused24.gif


----------



## ses1230

Minnie-Mickey said:


> Trying to book FP+ tickets for my sister and my own family.  We are at WL and they are at OKW in a time share rental.  We both have tickets and the tickets are linked to our reservation.  I was able to book fast pass plus.  My sister's screen shows up as she can't book til 30 days out?  I booked through a TA (first time not booking by myself) and she booked through Davids vacation rentals.  What accounts for the difference?  It is onsite so should she not be entitled to the same benefits.   I am doing the booking and dinners for both families and this is the first issue.
> Thoughts anyone?http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/confused24.gif



Is her resort reservation linked?


----------



## AngiTN

db57me said:


> Here is some good news for those of you struggling to see A & E.
> http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2...reet-hours-are-extended-at-the-magic-kingdom/



The extended hours were loaded in MDE on 6/1. They are already going fast but it is still good news and I think takes some pressure off getting them right at midnight on day 60.


----------



## buzz2400

here's my dilemma.  staying onsite end of september (free dining package).  I already have tickets that I would prefer to use for this trip because they have park hopping.  The first set of tickets have four days left and I was able to put on my reservation.  The second set of tickets has one day but it was bought a long time ago so I would guess that I would have to convert before I can use.  So I would be able to make my four days of fast pass selections but will I have problems with the fifth day.  i guess what I am asking are the fast passes going fast before the actual date arrives.  And would I be able to use two sets of tickets in one reservation.


----------



## db57me

This just in: MagicBands are becoming "more powerful."
http://www.disneydining.com/big-chan...-disney-world/


----------



## Koh1977

db57me said:


> This just in: MagicBands are becoming "more powerful." http://www.disneydining.com/big-chan...-disney-world/



??  Nothing shows up...

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## stacielee

Koh1977 said:


> ??  Nothing shows up...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I think it's here: Big Changes in Magic Bands Use at Disney World


----------



## SRUAlmn

stacielee said:


> I think it's here: Big Changes in Magic Bands Use at Disney World



So, forgive me for not having a great deal of confidence in Disney technology at this point, but with cars being so close together, or people from multiple families being in the ride vehicle like on Space or Splash, does that mean pictures of me could be loaded into other people's MDX accounts? I'm not ok with that, and I could imagine people wouldn't want pictures of their kids being uploaded into others' accounts.


----------



## ilovepooh

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already but I just did my fp at 60 days out and saw parades and fireworks listed. Any thoughts on these fp? We have little ones and really don't want to stake out a spot too early because they can't be patient that long. Worth it or not?


----------



## eeyoresnr

SRUAlmn said:


> So, forgive me for not having a great deal of confidence in Disney technology at this point, but with cars being so close together, or people from multiple families being in the ride vehicle like on Space or Splash, does that mean pictures of me could be loaded into other people's MDX accounts? I'm not ok with that, and I could imagine people wouldn't want pictures of their kids being uploaded into others' accounts.



not exactly sure what you are referring to but if you go on a ride that takes pictures and more than just your family is on it (ie splash Mountain or RRC or tower etc) and those people were to buy their picture at the desk the old fashioned way they would have you and your family in their photo anyway wouldn't they. so their really wouldn't be any difference


----------



## ARAITHEL

In a PP someone asked how you keep all of your FP organized. The last trip I lead, I made everyone a laminated "note card" that said what our plans and appointments were for the day. Included directions back to our resort and ADR information. This year, I have 8 travelers. I will make cards with all ADR info and the FP+ info. 3 X 5 laminated note cards work well if you have the time to fuss with it.


----------



## lam0037

ARAITHEL said:


> In a PP someone asked how you keep all of your FP organized. The last trip I lead, I made everyone a laminated "note card" that said what our plans and appointments were for the day. Included directions back to our resort and ADR information. This year, I have 8 travelers. I will make cards with all ADR info and the FP+ info. 3 X 5 laminated note cards work well if you have the time to fuss with it.



This is the same method we use, and are going to update it with FP as well! It is so much easier than having to check your phone/pulling out a print out for ADRs!


----------



## mesaboy2

ilovepooh said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this already but I just did my fp at 60 days out and saw parades and fireworks listed. *Any thoughts on these fp?* We have little ones and really don't want to stake out a spot too early because they can't be patient that long. Worth it or not?



The original post has mine.


----------



## ARAITHEL

lam0037 said:


> This is the same method we use, and are going to update it with FP as well! It is so much easier than having to check your phone/pulling out a print out for ADRs!



LOL my phone goes "dead" easily at home and it's unresponsive by 11AM at WDW...Cards work great when my technology is sleeping!


----------



## mwerner2

SRUAlmn said:


> So, forgive me for not having a great deal of confidence in Disney technology at this point, but with cars being so close together, or people from multiple families being in the ride vehicle like on Space or Splash, does that mean pictures of me could be loaded into other people's MDX accounts? I'm not ok with that, and I could imagine people wouldn't want pictures of their kids being uploaded into others' accounts.




We're at the world now and they're announcing at every ride photo area that your ride photos will automatically be added to your MDE account.  They *say* that the same equipment that takes your photo also *reads* your magic band and then automatically adds the photo to your account.  How they keep track of multiple families with multiple accounts they don't say.

What does happen is they practically refuse to let you add ride photos to your MDE account with your card if you're wearing a magic band.  They insist you just rely on the technology and check the next day for your photos.

As the FP+ technology has already screwed up multiple times on this trip (too numerous to enumerate here), I've just simply removed the magic band after the ride starts and then used the card at the desk to add the photos.  If the cast members don't see the MB they don't argue with you.

I'll believe this works when I see it.


----------



## gometros

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> So, forgive me for not having a great deal of confidence in Disney technology at this point, but with cars being so close together, or people from multiple families being in the ride vehicle like on Space or Splash, does that mean pictures of me could be loaded into other people's MDX accounts? I'm not ok with that, and I could imagine people wouldn't want pictures of their kids being uploaded into others' accounts.



We're testing this out today. Went on Splash Mountain and have Memory Maker. Will check tonight and report back tomorrow. 

On another note, ran into a problem that I'm sure others have encountered.  My daughter is a CM and we came down to visit her. She was able to move her shifts around to spend time in the parks with us. Problem is that she could not do FP ahead of time like we can. So the were attractions we were able to reserve that were not available the day of. I'm wondering if I had added her to our reservation, if that would have worked. Or would she need real ticket media, not her main gate pass to be recognized by MDE.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

ilovepooh said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this already but I just did my fp at 60 days out and saw parades and fireworks listed. Any thoughts on these fp? We have little ones and really don't want to stake out a spot too early because they can't be patient that long. Worth it or not?



I'm ok with them when we do half days (afternoon/evening), but I don't want to use one if we'll be there the majority of the day since you can't get any more until you've used all of the 3 you have.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BlueFairy

Just want to confirm that I did my FP+ on Tues at midnight.  A&E were available 30 days after 5pm and 60 days we had lots of choices opening til close.  Got all the FP we wanted.  FoF, MSEP and Wishes were already in the system.

Thanks for a great thread.  So far so good thanks to having all these tips.


----------



## Mrs Green

BlueFairy said:
			
		

> Just want to confirm that I did my FP+ on Tues at midnight.  A&E were available 30 days after 5pm and 60 days we had lots of choices opening til close.  Got all the FP we wanted.  FoF, MSEP and Wishes were already in the system.
> 
> Thanks for a great thread.  So far so good thanks to having all these tips.




Awesome!  I hope i have the same luck in a few days when i FINALLY get to pick my fp+!


----------



## SRUAlmn

eeyoresnr said:


> not exactly sure what you are referring to but if you go on a ride that takes pictures and more than just your family is on it (ie splash Mountain or RRC or tower etc) and those people were to buy their picture at the desk the old fashioned way they would have you and your family in their photo anyway wouldn't they. so their really wouldn't be any difference



I guess it's a little different to me because I look at the percentage of people who'd actually purchase the photo vs is automatically being uploaded onto everyone's account. It's also the difference of your photo being printed in a frame in someone's living room vs being on the Internet to be posted on websites, Facebook, the DIS, etc...


----------



## ChernabogHades

Haven't (or at least think I haven't) seen any general info on if most attractions are still available (except of course A&E and 7DMT) to book for your additional FPs after #3..  On typical days do the headliners (mountains, etc), still have availability come late morning, afternoon after the first 3 are up?


----------



## ckelly14

ChernabogHades said:


> Haven't (or at least think I haven't) seen any general info on if most attractions are still available (except of course A&E and 7DMT) to book for your additional FPs after #3..  On typical days do the headliners (mountains, etc), still have availability come late morning, afternoon after the first 3 are up?



Yesterday,  FP was out for space and splash at 230.  Thunder had availability after 10 pm.  We made pirates our 4th.  

Made maelstrom our 4th on Monday at Epcot around 1230.  Soaring and TT were out.

Today, I made RNR our 4th at studios at around 1215.  They had availability starting at 530pm. Surprisingly TOT was out.  Didn't look at Tsm.


----------



## csmith1004

How far apart to you suggest booking FP+s? I'm trying to organize a plan and wondering if the rides are fairly close together (like SDMT and Peter Pan) could I try and book them back to back (like 1:00 and 2:00)? Will an hour give us plenty of time to get through the FP line, ride and get to the next attraction? Our trip is the first week of Dec. so I don't expect terrible crowds. Thanks!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

I don't want to start a whole thread just for this question -

Why are the wait times at secondary attractions up so much in the post-FP+ world?

Attractions like Pirates and Haunted Mansion.


----------



## mesaboy2

csmith1004 said:


> How far apart to you suggest booking FP+s? I'm trying to organize a plan and wondering if the rides are fairly close together (like SDMT and Peter Pan) could I try and book them back to back (like 1:00 and 2:00)? Will an hour give us plenty of time to get through the FP line, ride and get to the next attraction? Our trip is the first week of Dec. so I don't expect terrible crowds. Thanks!



Plenty of time.



MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> I don't want to start a whole thread just for this question -  Why are the wait times at secondary attractions up so much in the post-FP+ world?  Attractions like Pirates and Haunted Mansion.



Because those attractions didn't offer FP at all before.  SSE is another good example where waits have signidicantly increased.


----------



## jmrmwaller

5 of us are going to AK the morning/early afternoon of June 15.  We plan to ride Everest, Safari, Kali, Dinosaur (maybe a couple of others) then eat lunch, go back to resort for a bit, be at Chef Mickey's ressie at 6:25, then park hop over to MK afterwards.  

The main thing that I'm trying to figure out is do I need use my 3 fastpasses for AK or save them later for MK?  If we're at AK at RD, is there a need for fastpasses for EE, KS, and KRR?  I wouldn't mind waiting a few minutes for these, just don't want to be stuck waiting all morning, when I could have scheduled them.  If we ride these first thing when we get to the park, what are the lines at AK like by say 10:00am?  

I know MK is going to be busy that night and it would be nice to have 3 FPs set and ready right after dinner, but just not sure what would be best???

Any suggestions???  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MikeandReneePlus5

mesaboy2 said:


> Because those attractions didn't offer FP at all before.  SSE is another good example where waits have signidicantly increased.



So offering a FP increased demand for these attractions?  I don't see why that would happen.


----------



## Disfan1968

jmrmwaller said:


> I know MK is going to be busy that night and it would be nice to have 3 FPs set and ready right after dinner, but just not sure what would be best???
> 
> Any suggestions???  Thanks in advance!



If you really hit AK at RD you "might" be better off saving them for MK.   That being said, others will have a different opinion I imagine.  In my mind, problem is, if you get to MK at say 6:00 to grab a FP at a KIOSK, you might have limited selection at that point.  And getting more later on will prove tougher as the evening wears on.  

But others might say it is worth the hassle.  Your decision I guess.  GL!


----------



## BebopBaloo

jmrmwaller said:


> The main thing that I'm trying to figure out is do I need use my 3 fastpasses for AK or save them later for MK?  If we're at AK at RD, is there a need for fastpasses for EE, KS, and KRR?  I wouldn't mind waiting a few minutes for these, just don't want to be stuck waiting all morning, when I could have scheduled them.  If we ride these first thing when we get to the park, what are the lines at AK like by say 10:00am?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I would go ahead and make the FP for Animal Kingdom. You'll be fine hitting either the Safari or EE at rope drop...but they aren't exactly close to one another and by the time you finish one, the line for the other may be quite long. I would FP EE, Dino, and Kali last for the afternoon (you will get soaked on Kali) and hit the Safari at rope drop. The Safari takes longer, just by its design and if you have an animal move out onto the road...you just have to wait for it to move. Plus, the animals are more active first thing in the morning before the heat intensifies.


----------



## mesaboy2

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> So offering a FP increased demand for these attractions?  I don't see why that would happen.



Adding another queue that has priority over yours will slow you down every time.  And yes, the way FP+ is set up does essentially increase demand for these attractions.


----------



## gometros

gometros said:
			
		

> We're testing this out today. Went on Splash Mountain and have Memory Maker. Will check tonight and report back tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



I promised is report on this. So far, two rides and no photos. Now it could be because it's my daughter's Memory Maker and we're only linked to her. All our other pictures are showing up. We'll stop by a view station today to see if we can find them.

Sandy
Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## pam95

gometros said:


> I promised is report on this. So far, two rides and no photos. Now it could be because it's my daughter's Memory Maker and we're only linked to her. All our other pictures are showing up. We'll stop by a view station today to see if we can find them.  Sandy Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



I would like to hear what you find out about this.  I have memory maker linked to me, but there may be rides that DH rides with our boys, without me, and I want those photos.  Thanks!


----------



## gometros

pam95 said:
			
		

> I would like to hear what you find out about this.  I have memory maker linked to me, but there may be rides that DH rides with our boys, without me, and I want those photos.  Thanks!



Update. My daughter stayed with us last night, since she took the day off to spend with us. Checked her account and both Splash Mountain (she was with us) and Tower of Terror (she wasn't) show up on her account. So RFID works.

Sandy
Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## pam95

gometros said:


> Update. My daughter stayed with us last night, since she took the day off to spend with us. Checked her account and both Splash Mountain (she was with us) and Tower of Terror (she wasn't) show up on her account. So RFID works.  Sandy Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



Thanks so much for the update!  I'm glad to hear this!  I will still check memory maker each day to be safe since this seems to be new, but this info is so good to know.


----------



## CrushGirl

So 60 days in advance can you only book 3 fast passes total, or can you book 3 for each day of your trip????? Very helpful thread by the way      And is the fast pass per person. For example can my husband and myself each have 3 of our own that are not the same? Or is it per family?


----------



## jcarwash

CrushGirl said:


> So 60 days in advance can you only book 3 fast passes total, or can you book 3 for each day of your trip????? Very helpful thread by the way      And is the fast pass per person. For example can my husband and myself each have 3 of our own that are not the same? Or is it per family?



As a resort guest, 60 days before arrival you can reserve three FP+ per day, per person, for each day of your trip.

So yes, you and your husband can each have three FP+ of your own if you want to do that.


----------



## ghtx

CrushGirl said:


> So 60 days in advance can you only book 3 fast passes total, or can you book 3 for each day of your trip????? Very helpful thread by the way      And is the fast pass per person. For example can my husband and myself each have 3 of our own that are not the same? Or is it per family?





jcarwash said:


> As a resort guest, 60 days before arrival you can reserve three FP+ per day, per person, for each day of your trip.
> 
> So yes, you and your husband can each have three FP+ of your own if you want to do that.



But of course if you and your husband each have three different FP+ of your own, then you both can't use all 6 (i.e. you would each have to ride separately)


----------



## BebopBaloo

ghtx said:


> But of course if you and your husband each have three different FP+ of your own, then you both can't use all 6 (i.e. you would each have to ride separately)



Exactly. If you want to ride together at the same time, then you need to book the same FP+ for each person for the same time, or overlapping times.


----------



## CarolAnnB

We have relatives who are staying offsite and meeting us for 1 day at MK.  It does not appear that they are going to purchase tickets ahead of time despite my telling them they could make FP+ at 30 days.  Can they just take their ticket to a kiosk and swipe it to make FP+ or are they going to have to set up MDEs first?  Since they are going to be slowing me down as it is (haha), if they have to set up an MDE anyway I will make them do that part at home at least.


----------



## Day-Day

MikeandReneePlus5 said:


> So offering a FP increased demand for these attractions?  I don't see why that would happen.




The new system may have increased demand since guests are not able to pick their favorite attraction twice in their 1st three FPs they may end up picking secondary attractions.  In the past they may have skipped these secondary attractions but now that they have FPs they will do it.

Also, during morning hours, the demand increases by the minute.  If there is only a standby line, the guest maintains position in the wait for the attraction.  Now with the addition of FP, that guest in standby is bypassed by additional FP riders as the demand increases while waiting on the ride.  If there is no true increase in demand (e.g. as mentioned in 1st paragraph) but just the normal increase that takes place during the day, then the impact may not be noticable later in the day when demand has stabilized but may be more noticable in the morning hours for standby riders.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ok, so we can have 3 FP per day, but then after we use them we can possibly get more at a kiosk, correct? If I'm at MK and use my three, can I use the kiosk there to get one at EP for later or can you only use the kiosk in each place for that park only??(hope this makes sense)


----------



## ses1230

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> ok, so we can have 3 FP per day, but then after we use them we can possibly get more at a kiosk, correct? If I'm at MK and use my three, can I use the kiosk there to get one at EP for later or can you only use the kiosk in each place for that park only??(hope this makes sense)



You have to be in the park where you want to choose the next FP+, so you can't make a FP+ for Ep while still at MK.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

ses1230 said:


> You have to be in the park where you want to choose the next FP+, so you can't make a FP+ for Ep while still at MK.



Thank-you, that's basically what I needed to know, I think I finally have this new FP stuff figured out now!


----------



## momof1+1+2

I am so lost in all of this Magic Band info.  

Is there a current list of suggested things to use the Band for or to avoid?  Like the one in the first page of the thread.  Or is that still good to go by?  

Thanks!!


----------



## skippingthrudisney

Did I read that it was possible to go to a hotel concierge desk and make the 4th FP?  It would be great if you could go out EPCOTs back door for lunch and stop at one of the hotels to make the 4th for HS!


----------



## preemiemama

momof1+1+2 said:


> I am so lost in all of this Magic Band info.
> 
> Is there a current list of suggested things to use the Band for or to avoid?  Like the one in the first page of the thread.  Or is that still good to go by?
> 
> Thanks!!



Mesaboy is really great at keeping the list on the first page updated and accurate.  I am not sure there is anything more current.


----------



## thevolcanogod

We have a large party traveling together and all of us have the same FP+ selections. One or more of our party likely won't be using their fast passes because they don't want to ride certain rides. Can they let those fast passes expire and then grab a 4th fastpass with the rest of us or do they have to reschedule one of the earlier ones they missed?


----------



## Aliceacc

thevolcanogod said:


> We have a large party traveling together and all of us have the same FP+ selections. One or more of our party likely won't be using their fast passes because they don't want to ride certain rides. Can they let those fast passes expire and then grab a 4th fastpass with the rest of us or do they have to reschedule one of the earlier ones they missed?



Why not change their FPs to something else at the same time?

We're a group of 11 from 3 different households. My 2 sisters in law hate the thought of any sort of roller coaster. So, while the rest of the crew is doing Big Thunder, they're doing the Jungle Cruise. While we do Test Track, they're doing The Land.


----------



## thevolcanogod

Aliceacc said:


> Why not change their FPs to something else at the same time?



It may go down like that - it may not. This is the grandparents' first trip with our daughters and they may want to stay with us. My daughter loves some rides that my MIL won't ride but everyone but her and my 2-yr old will so she likely won't go off by herself and ride something. I could cancel her FP+ but don't know if that would make it difficult to schedule later on when we're on our 4th and she's on her 2nd. I think I read that there are rules against overlapping for the first 3 so if the rest of us could get an immediate fast pass but would have to wait until her hour window expired, it would be better if she just blew her FP and didn't enter the queue or just skipped it if you aren't forced to reschedule it.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Why don't you do what we did. We have two riders and two non riders (when it comes to some of the 'thrill' rides,) so we did a few days as follows:

Two riders booked FP for Space Mtn for 3:00-4:00
Two non riders booked FP for BTM for 3:20-4:20

We are going to have the riders use our bands to ride BTM. This will allow them to ride both within the hour and a half window and cause us non riders to have much less 'waiting around' time.


----------



## 4-everDisneyFan

Forgive me if this has already been answered.  I tried doing a search, but did not find the results I was looking for.    Anyway . . . our family of 4 will be travelling to Disney in August.  On our DHS day only 2 of us will be riding ToT.  The other 2 will ride something else.  Currently, we have FP+ scheduled for ToT for DH and DS from 9:50-10:50 and then a FP+ for myself and DD for GMR from 10:00-11:00.  I know on the first page it says that FP+ cannot overlap, but since it is for different people is this ok?  I cannot see both sets of FP+ on MDE.


----------



## Plumeria9

4-everDisneyFan said:


> Forgive me if this has already been answered.  I tried doing a search, but did not find the results I was looking for.    Anyway . . . our family of 4 will be travelling to Disney in August.  On our DHS day only 2 of us will be riding ToT.  The other 2 will ride something else.  Currently, we have FP+ scheduled for ToT for DH and DS from 9:50-10:50 and then a FP+ for myself and DD for GMR from 10:00-11:00.  I know on the first page it says that FP+ cannot overlap, but since it is for different people is this ok?  I cannot see both sets of FP+ on MDE.


I have the same situation.  I think the overlap has to be ok, otherwise we couldn't schedule it.  Right?  I hope.


----------



## SRUAlmn

4-everDisneyFan said:


> Forgive me if this has already been answered.  I tried doing a search, but did not find the results I was looking for.    Anyway . . . our family of 4 will be travelling to Disney in August.  On our DHS day only 2 of us will be riding ToT.  The other 2 will ride something else.  Currently, we have FP+ scheduled for ToT for DH and DS from 9:50-10:50 and then a FP+ for myself and DD for GMR from 10:00-11:00.  I know on the first page it says that FP+ cannot overlap, but since it is for different people is this ok?  I cannot see both sets of FP+ on MDE.





Plumeria9 said:


> I have the same situation.  I think the overlap has to be ok, otherwise we couldn't schedule it.  Right?  I hope.



We have multiple situations that overlap like this.  I think it looks at each individual person's FPs, so it allows you to overlap because it's not for the same people


----------



## 4-everDisneyFan

SRUAlmn said:


> We have multiple situations that overlap like this.  I think it looks at each individual person's FPs, so it allows you to overlap because it's not for the same people



That's what I think too.  I just don't want to end up trying to use my FP+ and find out I was wrong.


----------



## bluecastle

My FP+ day is this week and I need some opinions from experienced people. 
I know that 4 people in my group want to do 7DMT and that I sadly cannot. (back problems) So I was thinking of getting ETwB for myself at around the same time. My question is, do you recommend I do this on my 60 day date or rather that I do all 5 for mine train and then go into the system on another day to modify mine? From what I could see playing around on the website, it seemed easy enough to assign people to different FPs, but I have read here that it is better to assign everyone the same ones and then go in and change it later.  
Also, everyone seems to be recommending website over app. I have bookmarked website on my phone home screen. Should I use that in the parks instead of the app? I thought the app was OK once you got there.
And lastly, thanks again mesaboy for this wonderful thread and thanks to all the helpful people who take the time to reply to even the most complicated questions! ( plus all the repeated ones!)


----------



## preemiemama

bluecastle said:


> My FP+ day is this week and I need some opinions from experienced people.
> I know that 4 people in my group want to do 7DMT and that I sadly cannot. (back problems) So I was thinking of getting ETwB for myself at around the same time. My question is, do you recommend I do this on my 60 day date or rather that I do all 5 for mine train and then go into the system on another day to modify mine? From what I could see playing around on the website, it seemed easy enough to assign people to different FPs, but I have read here that it is better to assign everyone the same ones and then go in and change it later.



I typically use the website because I like being able to see everything I am doing.  I have used the app, though, and it works just fine for changes like this.

My 2 cents worth is to make all 5 FP+ together, then go in and change your 7DMT to ETWB after the group's are made for the day.  This way, you will have times that are the same even though you are at different attractions.  I have done this several times for our group of 18- we have my parents who don't go on many rides and my 2 year old nephew, so some rides are a challenge!  

My advice is to make the 3 FP+ selections for each day, and change your times around to get the times you want.  Once that is done, change the rides you cannot do to something else for those same times.  Then everyone stays on the same schedule.


----------



## thevolcanogod

SRUAlmn said:


> Two riders booked FP for Space Mtn for 3:00-4:00
> Two non riders booked FP for BTM for 3:20-4:20



We have like 1-3 non riders and 5-7 riders - even using rider swap with our 2 year old that wouldn't work but love the idea. For our situation it's going to probably be best for the party to stay together. Just wanted to see how it works with missed fast passes when it comes time to book the 4th because of the overlap restriction.


----------



## cel_disney

thevolcanogod said:


> We have like 1-3 non riders and 5-7 riders - even using rider swap with our 2 year old that wouldn't work but love the idea. For our situation it's going to probably be best for the party to stay together. Just wanted to see how it works with missed fast passes when it comes time to book the 4th because of the overlap restriction.



I would encourage you to swap your throw away FPs to different rides or for rope drop if you will be arriving after it.   There are likely other people other parties that would really like a chance to make use of those FP spots that you won't be using..

Also - when you finish your 3rd ride, if there is still 30 minutes left in the window, your non-riders will not be able to book.  You will need to book the rides with non-riders earlier in the sequence.


----------



## SRUAlmn

thevolcanogod said:


> We have like 1-3 non riders and 5-7 riders - even using rider swap with our 2 year old that wouldn't work but love the idea. For our situation it's going to probably be best for the party to stay together. Just wanted to see how it works with missed fast passes when it comes time to book the 4th because of the overlap restriction.



Wow! It was hard enough for me to juggle the 4 different preferences, I can't imagine trying to do it with that many!  Good luck to you


----------



## thevolcanogod

cel_disney said:


> I would encourage you to swap your throw away FPs to different rides or for rope drop if you will be arriving after it.



While I understand the concern of "wasting" a FP that others could use, it's not something that can be easily planned out. A few of our party have health concerns that would prevent them from riding depending on certain circumstances and we won't know if they'll be riding until literally right before. So rather than feeling guilty about my parents' health concerns inconveniencing other guests I'll just look at it as allowing a standby rider to experience it a little bit faster. Plus I'm sure we won't be the first guests who have had to miss fastpass windows.


----------



## BeckyEsq

I just wanted to note that I did indeed book a FP for Festival of Fantasy at 60 days out.

The time says 2:45 - 3:05.  Does anyone know if the space is big enough to pretty much guarantee a front row seat, or do we need to be there before 2:45 ready to head in to get a good spot?


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

Was finally able to get to the MWR and get my vouchers, came home and went straight to getting them linked to my account. Have 3 of my days figured out I guess, was disappointed that the Mine Train is unavailable for every day we'll be there *sigh, but I know being a last minute trip that this might happen. I don't know folks, I kinda like being able to do FP ahead of time, but a part of me didn't like it, didn't like having to pick certain ones over other rides, mainly cause I know that most of the others will be out of FP before we use our 1st three, smh... gonna do my best to not let it get me down, hope for the best and have a good time regardless!


----------



## Luckybee

I dont know if anyone has noticed this but are the tiers at HS floating depending on crowds perhaps ? By this I mean I thought they were fixed , but I was just playing around with dates in June( we're not going until Sept) just to see how the fp's would work for us and comparing what Im getting now. The Great Movie Ride was showing up as a tier 1 attraction in the same category as TSSM where you can only choose 1 . I was looking at Fridays because that is the day of the week we were looking at HS. Or have the tiers changed and they've added GMR as a tier 1?


----------



## psimon

I am looking for thoughts about our selections for FastPass+. This is for late August:

Day 1
    Magic Kingdom 1
       7 Dwarfs Mine
       Haunted Mansion
       Enchanted Tales with Belle
Day 2
    Epcot
       Test Track
       Mission Space
       Spaceship Earth 
Day 3
    Disney Hollywood Studios
       Toy Story
       Voyage of the Little Mermaid
       Tower of Terror
Day 4
    Animal Kingdom
       Kilimanjaro Safari
       Expedition Everest
       Dinosaur
Day 5
    Magic Kingdom 2
       Pirates
       Haunted Mansion
       Space Mountain

Does this make sense? 

Thanks....

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## mike the canuck

Maelstrom is now a 2nd tier attraction. I just booked it along with Soarin' in the same day.


----------



## preemiemama

mike the canuck said:


> Maelstrom is now a 2nd tier attraction. I just booked it along with Soarin' in the same day.


I can verify this as well. Just changed my Spaceship Earth to Maelstrom- already have TT booked for the day on 6/27. It would allow me to change TT for Living with the Land, Soarin, or Illuminations- I did not change that one, though. Interesting...


----------



## SRUAlmn

preemiemama said:


> I can verify this as well. Just changed my Spaceship Earth to Maelstrom- already have TT booked for the day on 6/27. It would allow me to change TT for Living with the Land, Soarin, or Illuminations- I did not change that one, though. Interesting...



Same options here!  So Living with the Land is Tier I now?????


----------



## preemiemama

SRUAlmn said:


> Same options here!  So Living with the Land is Tier I now?????


Apparently so is GMR in HS! Weird...


----------



## SRUAlmn

preemiemama said:


> Apparently so is GMR in HS! Weird...



So I wonder if we're grandfathered in? We currently have TSMM and GMR booked on the same day.  It's not going to make us change it, is it?


----------



## preemiemama

SRUAlmn said:


> So I wonder if we're grandfathered in? We currently have TSMM and GMR booked on the same day.  It's not going to make us change it, is it?


I don't think so. We have the same situation at the end of this month...


----------



## KHerman007

We have a young child with our older ones so I was thinking along these lines...  Not sure if it will work and I'm sorry if this has been answered but 137 pages is alot...  

My wife and I get FP for different rides and just swap off the baby so we can both ride with only using one FP...  Example she gets Space Mtn and I get Thunder Mtn and we just swap off..  Will this work?  

And what on earth does my 2yr old need a FP band for?


----------



## bangzoom6877

So now, I have FP+ for both Soarin' and a Living with the Land on our first day, July 20th. Are they going to delete one of my selections because they're now tiered together?


----------



## Koh1977

Paul - you have haunted mansion twice for your MK days.  If you want to do any of the other coasters - Splash or Big Thunder Mountain, I'd do one of those...do you have kids?

HS - I'd do Star Tours instead of little mermaid unless you have a major mermaid fan.

AK - I personally hated dinosaur and would do Kali River Rapids instead (DS's favorite ride at AK), but that's just me. 

  my two cents for what it's worth!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Princess Michele

SRUAlmn said:


> So I wonder if we're grandfathered in? We currently have TSMM and GMR booked on the same day.  It's not going to make us change it, is it?



We have TSMM And GRM booked on the same day also. According to WDWMagic.com if we already have selections from the old groups they will be valid unless we change them.  I certainly hope so.  My family loves TSMM and my mom will love GMR so I need both rides.  In fact we need to ride GMR twice so we can experience both the western and gangster scenes.


----------



## jcarwash

mike the canuck said:


> Maelstrom is now a 2nd tier attraction. I just booked it along with Soarin' in the same day.



Interesting.

Living with the Land moved from tier 2 to tier 1
Maelstrom and Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot moved from tier 1 to tier 2

Great Movie Ride moved from tier 2 to tier 1


----------



## CrushGirl

jcarwash said:


> As a resort guest, 60 days before arrival you can reserve three FP+ per day, per person, for each day of your trip.
> 
> So yes, you and your husband can each have three FP+ of your own if you want to do that.



Perfect! Thanks so much


----------



## SRUAlmn

jcarwash said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Living with the Land moved from tier 2 to tier 1
> Maelstrom and Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot moved from tier 1 to tier 2
> 
> Great Movie Ride moved from tier 2 to tier 1



Maybe they're making adjustments based on how lines and crowds have been going?  I just can't figure out why Living with the Land would be moved to Tier I?


----------



## Koh1977

SRUAlmn said:


> Maybe they're making adjustments based on how lines and crowds have been going?  I just can't figure out why Living with the Land would be moved to Tier I?



Maybe lots of people were picking it is another Tier 2 option so they moved it to Tier 1 to adjust?  Although I can't see anyone choosing it as a Tier 1 ride...

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JCornell

Koh1977 said:


> Maybe lots of people were picking it is another Tier 2 option so they moved it to Tier 1 to adjust?  Although I can't see anyone choosing it as a Tier 1 ride...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm guessing this is true.  We actually had it as a Tier 2, but mostly because we didn't know what else to pick.

As soon as this switch happened though, we changed it to Soarin' since the glitch let you switch a Tier 1 to another Tier 1.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Koh1977 said:


> Maybe lots of people were picking it is another Tier 2 option so they moved it to Tier 1 to adjust?  Although I can't see anyone choosing it as a Tier 1 ride...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I bet! I bet people were picking Soarin as tier I and LWTL as tier II since they're right by each other, which was maybe making the Land Pavilion overrun with people? Maybe they switched them to the same tier to thin out the crowds in there?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

KHerman007 said:


> We have a young child with our older ones so I was thinking along these lines...  Not sure if it will work and I'm sorry if this has been answered but 137 pages is alot...
> 
> My wife and I get FP for different rides and just swap off the baby so we can both ride with only using one FP...  Example she gets Space Mtn and I get Thunder Mtn and we just swap off..  Will this work?
> 
> And what on earth does my 2yr old need a FP band for?



We did this with legacy FP, but I would double check - it might be that they require both of you to have the FP in order to do the child swap.  It would be great if you could do it that way - we are bringing a little one who won't do all of the rides next time.  Child Swap can help your FP go a long way!!!

ETA:  I FOUND IT!  PP is correct - you do not need to use FP+ to enjoy the rider switch https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/fast-pass-plus/family-ride-planning/


----------



## gometros

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> Same options here!  So Living with the Land is Tier I now?????



LWTL as a tier 1 is a joke. I've never seen long lines for it. We went on Saturday and it was a five minute wait. 

As far as crowd control goes, not sure I buy that since the people who ride Soarin' will go to LWTL with or without a FP. 



			
				jcarwash said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> Living with the Land moved from tier 2 to tier 1
> Maelstrom and Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot moved from tier 1 to tier 2
> 
> Great Movie Ride moved from tier 2 to tier 1



We did the EPCOT character spot on Friday and walked right in. Which is funny, because I had tried to switch something else to a FP for it the night before and it didn't even show up as an option.

Sandy
Sent from my SCH-I535 using DISBoards


----------



## sasmom

Thanks for the news on the tier changes!  I never would have known without this thread.  I was able to change LWTL to TT so now we have TT and Soarin on the same day.  Woo-hoo!  I was also able to switch Turtle Talk to Maelstrom now that it's a tier 2.


----------



## Day-Day

JCornell said:


> I'm guessing this is true.  We actually had it as a Tier 2, but mostly because we didn't know what else to pick.
> 
> As soon as this switch happened though, we changed it to Soarin' since the glitch let you switch a Tier 1 to another Tier 1.





sasmom said:


> Thanks for the news on the tier changes!  I never would have known without this thread.  I was able to change LWTL to TT so now we have TT and Soarin on the same day.  Woo-hoo!  I was also able to switch Turtle Talk to Maelstrom now that it's a tier 2.



 Nice!

I'm wondering how long making Living with the Land a tier 1 will last.  I just don't see the logic.  This would make the selections for LWTL FP down to practically zero I'm guessing.  Some folks may pick it as a last resort if Test Track or Soarin just aren't available.

Maelstrom was probably not getting picked for the same reason so it "made sense" to move it to tier 2.  Now it will probably get a lot of picks as it will be one of the most popular tier 2's.

Just more tweaking and changes taking place with FP+.  I doubt they are finished yet.


----------



## kaybee1476

jcarwash said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Living with the Land moved from tier 2 to tier 1
> Maelstrom and Meet Disney Pals at the Epcot Character Spot moved from tier 1 to tier 2
> 
> Great Movie Ride moved from tier 2 to tier 1



Thanks for sharing! I just changed our Figment FPs to Maelstrom so we can go right after we eat at Akershus. We've never ridden Maelstrom before, but hopefully it won't make us lose our lunch! I'd much rather ride before we eat, but our ADR is at 11am, so it wouldn't be open beforehand. Character Spot wasn't showing up as an option.


----------



## Elandon

You won't lose your lunch from maelstrom!  Enjoy it!


----------



## 2jboysmom

Thanks!  We just switched around our fastpass selections!


----------



## Shrimp332

SO I haven't seen anyone else talking about this but it looks like they have separated Rapunzel and Cinderella according to WDWinfo.  If this is true I am super sad 

Meet Anna and Elsa and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall
Meet Cinderella and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall
Meet Rapunzel and a Visiting Priness - Princess Fairytale Hall


----------



## HisMinnie

Shrimp332 said:


> SO I haven't seen anyone else talking about this but it looks like they have separated Rapunzel and Cinderella according to WDWinfo.  If this is true I am super sad   &#149;Meet Anna and Elsa and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall &#149;Meet Cinderella and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall &#149;Meet Rapunzel and a Visiting Priness - Princess Fairytale Hall


This makes sense. When Anna and Elsa came in poor Sniow White and Aurora kinda got the shirt stick. I'm assuming now you can meet them all day.


----------



## siskaren

KHerman007 said:


> And what on earth does my 2yr old need a FP band for?



So s/he won't feel left out because the older kids and you and your wife have them.


----------



## Koh1977

Shrimp332 said:


> SO I haven't seen anyone else talking about this but it looks like they have separated Rapunzel and Cinderella according to WDWinfo.  If this is true I am super sad   &#149;Meet Anna and Elsa and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall &#149;Meet Cinderella and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall &#149;Meet Rapunzel and a Visiting Priness - Princess Fairytale Hall



When did this happen?  And who are all the visiting princesses then?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disneybliss2

Shrimp332 said:


> SO I haven't seen anyone else talking about this but it looks like they have separated Rapunzel and Cinderella according to WDWinfo.  If this is true I am super sad
> 
> Meet Anna and Elsa and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall
> Meet Cinderella and a Visiting Princess - Princess Fairytale Hall
> Meet Rapunzel and a Visiting Priness - Princess Fairytale Hall



Where did you see this information? I checked my fp+ selections, but didn't see a change. When will it take place?


----------



## wmoon

JCornell said:


> I'm guessing this is true.  We actually had it as a Tier 2, but mostly because we didn't know what else to pick.  As soon as this switch happened though, we changed it to Soarin' since the glitch let you switch a Tier 1 to another Tier 1.



Thanks I had swapped a tier 2 for maelstrom but hadn't thought about swapping a living with the land for an elusive test track and soarin combo on the same day.


----------



## bangzoom6877

HisMinnie said:


> This makes sense. When Anna and Elsa came in poor Sniow White and Aurora kinda got the shirt stick. I'm assuming now you can meet them all day.



I will happily take my picture with Snow White...I don't have a pic with her yet.


----------



## kmjc

I am 30 days out today and was able to book FP+ as follows:

1. Meet A&E 9:05-10:05 am
2. Enchanted Tales with Belle 11:15-12:15 
3. SDMT 2:40-3:40 (earliest one available)

My questions are the following: 

-If we want to see the parade at 3 pm, what is the best strategy for doing so?  

-Should we arrive at SDMT exactly at 2:40, or go after the parade? 

-How long does the parade last?  

-Where should we go to view the parade? I am thinking Frontier Land may be the best area.  Does the parade originate from here? Will we miss it if we try to view it from this area?

Thanks for any advise that you can offer!


----------



## gometros

HisMinnie said:
			
		

> This makes sense. When Anna and Elsa came in poor Sniow White and Aurora kinda got the shirt stick. I'm assuming now you can meet them all day.



When we saw Anna & Elsa last week, we got an added surprise of being able to meet Aurora too.

Sandy
Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## GlennN

wmoon said:


> Thanks I had swapped a tier 2 for maelstrom but hadn't thought about swapping a living with the land for an elusive test track and soarin combo on the same day.



My wife mocked me when I had Living with the Land booked for both of our Epcot days.  Turned into a valuable commodity!  Just switched both of the Lands out, one for TT and the other for Soarin'.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Considering a last minute trip without the kids and I have no planning time! We would be staying offsite from June 28-July 5 (no choice on the dates)! Should I buy tickets through Disney and pick them up and if so will they show up on MDE and allow me to book FP+? Or if not I can simply get them from undercovertourist and link them..is that correct?


----------



## jcarwash

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> Considering a last minute trip without the kids and I have no planning time! We would be staying offsite from June 28-July 5 (no choice on the dates)! Should I buy tickets through Disney and pick them up and if so will they show up on MDE and allow me to book FP+? Or if not I can simply get them from undercovertourist and link them..is that correct?



Yes, as soon as you have a valid ticket number, from any seller, you can link those tickets in MDE so you can use FP+.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

jcarwash said:


> Yes, as soon as you have a valid ticket number, from any seller, you can link those tickets in MDE so you can use FP+.


  Thanks! And I already have a package for October on MDE..will these tickets just be listed as their own separate thing on MDE( I sound like I'm making no sense I'm sure!)?


----------



## BlueFairy

kmjc said:


> I am 30 days out today and was able to book FP+ as follows:
> 
> 1. Meet A&E 9:05-10:05 am
> 2. Enchanted Tales with Belle 11:15-12:15
> 3. SDMT 2:40-3:40 (earliest one available)
> 
> My questions are the following:
> 
> -If we want to see the parade at 3 pm, what is the best strategy for doing so?
> 
> -Should we arrive at SDMT exactly at 2:40, or go after the parade?
> 
> -How long does the parade last?
> 
> -Where should we go to view the parade? I am thinking Frontier Land may be the best area.  Does the parade originate from here? Will we miss it if we try to view it from this area?
> 
> Thanks for any advise that you can offer!



I'm not sure I can help with 7DMT, but I believe FoF starts near Splash at 3pm.  So you could ride first and then try to squeeze into a spot on the hub or approaching from the Tomorrowland Terrace sometime after 3 (I guess you would go through Tomorrowland to do this).  OR you could watch the parade from Frontierland soon after 3 and then head on over to 7DMT (might have a shorter FP wait?  I can't say for sure).  That would put you there sometime after 3:30 or later, but you do have until technically 3:55 to enter the line.  Either one seems tricky to me. 



BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> Considering a last minute trip without the kids and I have no planning time! We would be staying offsite from June 28-July 5 (no choice on the dates)! Should I buy tickets through Disney and pick them up and if so will they show up on MDE and allow me to book FP+? Or if not I can simply get them from undercovertourist and link them..is that correct?


Be sure not to choose the "mail" option if you order from Disney.  I ordered from Disney's website since I have a short stay and UT isn't a big savings there.  (This close, I would prefer not to wait on the mail from UT anyway).   The Disney website gives you a will call option and a confirmation number on your receipt.  You go immediately to MDE and have your tickets linked with that number.  Then you can book FP within minutes instead of days by mail.  HTH.


----------



## phabric

I have not used or booked Fast Pass before.

My sister wii have her own resort reservation with tickets for 2. I have a reservation with tickets  for 3.  I have linked our two reservations.  I have her resort reservation #.

I will be the one doing the booking for the FP for the two reservations.

Is it like, making dining reservations, where you can making reservations for how many people?

Do I make the FP under my resort # for 5 (our total of people)? If so, will they be linked to her reservation

 Or FP for 3 and 2.  

Can I book for FP for the two reservations?  If so how can we have the same times?


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

BlueFairy said:


> I'm not sure I can help with 7DMT, but I believe FoF starts near Splash at 3pm.  So you could ride first and then try to squeeze into a spot on the hub or approaching from the Tomorrowland Terrace sometime after 3 (I guess you would go through Tomorrowland to do this).  OR you could watch the parade from Frontierland soon after 3 and then head on over to 7DMT (might have a shorter FP wait?  I can't say for sure).  That would put you there sometime after 3:30 or later, but you do have until technically 3:55 to enter the line.  Either one seems tricky to me.  Be sure not to choose the "mail" option if you order from Disney.  I ordered from Disney's website since I have a short stay and UT isn't a big savings there.  (This close, I would prefer not to wait on the mail from UT anyway).   The Disney website gives you a will call option and a confirmation number on your receipt.  You go immediately to MDE and have your tickets linked with that number.  Then you can book FP within minutes instead of days by mail.  HTH.



Thanks, that's what I plan to do!!


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Any thoughts on whether Test Track will be available as a 4th FP+ around 11-12 in mid-August? We're able to make our FP+ selections this weekend, and I'm seriously stressing out about it I think I already don't like this new system.


----------



## msdaisy

Cloudless Nights said:


> Any thoughts on whether Test Track will be available as a 4th FP+ around 11-12 in mid-August? We're able to make our FP+ selections this weekend, and I'm seriously stressing out about it&#133; I think I already don't like this new system.



We were at Epcot today. We headed straight to soarin since we had fp for test track. On our walk to soarin I noticed they were already putting signs up saying that both test track and soarin had limited availability for fp. We were able to get our 4th fp around 12:40 and neither were available at that point. We were able to get one for Maelstrom. The limited availability signs were going up at about 8:55 am. We love not having to run around to gather fp's but we have not had luck getting much for the 4th fp.


----------



## dekraut

(NOTE:  I accidentally posted this in the wrong forum first.  My apologies if you see it twice.)

This thread has been VERY helpful in understanding this system. We are arriving in less than two weeks. Our last trip was in '96, obviously well before any of this was in place.

The first is not related to the FP+ system per se, but relates to how much time is saved.

1. How bad are lines going to be for us during June 23-28? I know summer is busy, but this is when we could come. Can anyone give me an idea of how long lines might be for various rides? We are going early in the morning and taking an afternoon break, then returning in the evenings to give our kids a break and avoid the hottest parts of the day.  Our kids are DD(4) and DS(9), so we aren't likely to hit the bigger thrill rides due to height requirements for our DD.

and related to that

2. How much time will FP+ usually save us? For example, if a ride wait is 45 minutes, how long would we likely wait in the FP+ line? 


Thanks for any help.


----------



## lmbcdb

Score!  

I was able to change my Living with the Land FP+ to Test Track, giving me TT and Soarin' on the same day.

I was also able to change my Great Movie Ride to Toy Story Mania.  So now, on our only HS day, I have RnR, ToT, and TSM.  Whoooo hooo!

Thanks for the heads up, DISboards!


----------



## ckelly14

Cloudless Nights said:


> Any thoughts on whether Test Track will be available as a 4th FP+ around 11-12 in mid-August? We're able to make our FP+ selections this weekend, and I'm seriously stressing out about it&#133; I think I already don't like this new system.



I doubt it will be there.  I finished my last FP at 1230 last week and TT and Soarin were gone.


----------



## Beer Me

ckelly14 said:


> I doubt it will be there.  I finished my last FP at 1230 last week and TT and Soarin were gone.



Bummer. This would have been my plan. I think TT and Soarin got overwhelmed with old FP too. Just talked to a friend who went last summer and said they waited 45-60 minutes for Soarin WITH A FP. This is prior to FP+ implementation. So I'm not sure if the new system is to blame.  There just aren't enough big ticket rides in epcot. I'll drink around the world then go see capt EO.


----------



## Frozen2014

Beer Me said:


> Bummer. This would have been my plan. I think TT and Soarin got overwhelmed with old FP too. Just talked to a friend who went last summer and said they waited 45-60 minutes for Soarin WITH A FP. This is prior to FP+ implementation. So I'm not sure if the new system is to blame.  There just aren't enough big ticket rides in epcot. I'll drink around the world then go see capt EO.



Crazy!  Is it best to try for these first thing in the morning then?


----------



## Beer Me

Frozen2014 said:


> Crazy!  Is it best to try for these first thing in the morning then?



Probably the best bet. I can never get my family up and ready early enough. We always end up waiting in a few long lines to see everything we want to see.


----------



## Frozen2014

Beer Me said:


> Probably the best bet. I can never get my family up and ready early enough. We always end up waiting in a few long lines to see everything we want to see.



I'm totally with you and am impressed when I hear of all those who get to the park for rope drop.  To get us all up, showered, ready and organized takes some time.  Guess though will just estimate when we'll get there and try to book th FP for then.


----------



## maryandtyson

Frozen2014 said:


> I'm totally with you and am impressed when I hear of all those who get to the park for rope drop.  To get us all up, showered, ready and organized takes some time.  Guess though will just estimate when we'll get there and try to book th FP for then.



We are Rope Droppers. The tricks are to shower in the evening or afternoon. Showering in the morning is a total waste, imho, because I feel sticky and sweaty about 5 minutes after leaving the resort. We set out clothes, shoes, Magic Bands and pack park bags the night before. In fairness, we are early risers anyway. My DH and I are often awake before 6 a.m. One of us will take our mugs to get coffee while the other one gets dressed and then we start waking the children. 

If you get to a park within an hour of Rope Drop, I think you are doing fine. It's amazing to watch the hordes coming in as we are leaving at lunchtime to head to the pool or a water park.

Have a great vacation!!!!


----------



## cel_disney

maryandtyson said:


> We are Rope Droppers. The tricks are to shower in the evening or afternoon. Showering in the morning is a total waste, imho, because I feel sticky and sweaty about 5 minutes after leaving the resort. We set out clothes, shoes, Magic Bands and pack park bags the night before. In fairness, we are early risers anyway. My DH and I are often awake before 6 a.m. One of us will take our mugs to get coffee while the other one gets dressed and then we start waking the children.  If you get to a park within an hour of Rope Drop, I think you are doing fine. It's amazing to watch the hordes coming in as we are leaving at lunchtime to head to the pool or a water park.  Have a great vacation!!!!



This is our routine too - funny though - is that I was hesitant to share that as I dont more to get the same idea!!

For us - the biggest thing is having bags packed. We are a working/school family, so our home routine is everyone up at 7 and out the door by 7:45.   That includes breakfast and showers for 2 of 4 and taking previously prepared snacks from the fridge into a school bag.


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated OP to reflect tiering changes.  Thanks to those who posted about them and brought them to my attention.


----------



## SingingMom

Just changed our Living with the Land FP to Test Track!  Thanks for the info!  Received our magic bands today. Hope they stay on - I have tiny wrists. Lol

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## nicoleken

SingingMom said:


> Just changed our Living with the Land FP to Test Track!  Thanks for the info!  Received our magic bands today. Hope they stay on - I have tiny wrists. Lol  "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You can always take the grey part off to make it kid-sized if it is too big.


----------



## Koh1977

Question...we'll have 2 sets of bands for our trip due to a split stay.  Only the bands used to get into the park that day will work for the FPs, right?  The reason I ask is because I did 2 FPs for TT and 2 for Soarin on our EP day (1 of those is DD3 who is too small to ride either one).  I figured I'd just use DD's band for the FP, but I was figuring I'd use only the middle part of the band on her since she's so small.  I could leave her other one normal sized and use it myself then for that FP but it wouldn't have been used for park entry that day.  Does that make any sense?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dekraut

What does FP+ on Muppetvision 3D get you?

I see that it is rated on post 1 as a "C" level FP+ priority, but what do you get for your fast pass?

Also, in general how much time does using a FP+ save on you on a ride, as an example, with a 45 minute wait?

Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

dekraut said:


> 1.  What does FP+ on Muppetvision 3D get you?
> 
> 2.  I see that it is rated on post 1 as a "C" level FP+ priority, but what do you get for your fast pass?
> 
> 3.  Also, in general how much time does using a FP+ save on you on a ride, as an example, with a 45 minute wait?
> 
> Thanks.



1.  Entry via a shorter line for a show that you almost certainly would have entered that cycle anyway.

2.  See 1.

3.  In general and for your example, 30-40 minutes.


----------



## lovin'fl

Made FP+ last night and Maelstrom is no longer included.  And, not sure if you've already covered this, but the Great Movie Ride is now Tier 1 as is Living with the Land in Epcot.


----------



## psimon

psimon said:


> I am looking for thoughts about our selections for FastPass+. This is for late August:
> 
> Day 1
> Magic Kingdom 1
> 7 Dwarfs Mine
> Haunted Mansion
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Day 2
> Epcot
> Test Track
> Mission Space
> Spaceship Earth
> Day 3
> Disney Hollywood Studios
> Toy Story
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid
> Tower of Terror
> Day 4
> Animal Kingdom
> Kilimanjaro Safari
> Expedition Everest
> Dinosaur
> Day 5
> Magic Kingdom 2
> Pirates
> Haunted Mansion
> Space Mountain
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



Still looking for opinions on how these picks look. We are all adults and late teens

thanks....


---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## lovin'fl

psimon said:


> Still looking for opinions on how these picks look. We are all adults and late teens
> 
> thanks....
> 
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



It's a little similar to my picks.  My guests are: me-41, my mom-66, twin DDs-15.

One thing I did differently is went with Soarin at Epcot as I figure we can do single rider for Test Track (if we can't get a 4th FP+ for it...I booked the 3 FP+ at Epcot first thing in morning with the 1st one being a throw away...will get to park for FP+ 2 and hope to book a 4th...staying at BWV so should not be too early of a morning).

I also didn't do ToT at HS as my mom and I don't like that...my DDs would prefer RnR but I booked TSM for all 4 of us as it will be fun to do...then DDs can do single rider for RnR.  

We didn't make any at AK either as we will do rope drop and walk on the Safari and Kali River Rapids after my DDs, and maybe me, walk on EE once or twice (this is how we always do AK and hopefully things haven't changed with FP+...we shall see).


----------



## preemiemama

psimon said:


> Still looking for opinions on how these picks look. We are all adults and late teens  thanks....  ---Paul in Southern NJ


My opinion is they look good except MK. I would not think Pirates or Haunted Mansion would need a FP. Use one to ride Mine Train a second time or to ride the other mountains or even Jungle Cruise. Unless you are going  to try and ride them in the middle of the day, they will have short enough lines to wait standby.


----------



## annaaidan99

preemiemama said:


> My opinion is they look good except MK. I would not think Pirates or Haunted Mansion would need a FP. Use one to ride Mine Train a second time or to ride the other mountains or even Jungle Cruise. Unless you are going  to try and ride them in the middle of the day, they will have short enough lines to wait standby.



I used a fastpass for pirates at 12:00 and was happy to have it. We did our MK plans over two early days and two evenings and we walked on to Thunder, Splash, and Haunted Mansion by 9:30. Then we walked on to Small world, fastpassed Peter Pan at 10:00, and headed over to a fastpass for belle and then another for mine train. Our second morning we walked on to Space, Buzz, the speedway, and then did the other fantasyland attractions. We used a fastpass for Jungle Cruise at 11 and needed it, then Pirates and one last one for Splash.


----------



## annaaidan99

lovin'fl said:


> It's a little similar to my picks.  My guests are: me-41, my mom-66, twin DDs-15.  One thing I did differently is went with Soarin at Epcot as I figure we can do single rider for Test Track (if we can't get a 4th FP+ for it...I booked the 3 FP+ at Epcot first thing in morning with the 1st one being a throw away...will get to park for FP+ 2 and hope to book a 4th...staying at BWV so should not be too early of a morning).  I also didn't do ToT at HS as my mom and I don't like that...my DDs would prefer RnR but I booked TSM for all 4 of us as it will be fun to do...then DDs can do single rider for RnR.  We didn't make any at AK either as we will do rope drop and walk on the Safari and Kali River Rapids after my DDs, and maybe me, walk on EE once or twice (this is how we always do AK and hopefully things haven't changed with FP+...we shall see).



We also chose to do test track at rope drop and it was a good choice. The wait was posted at 40 minutes, but we never were "waiting" at all. We were steadily moving through the line and then the design time took time too. We were actually out at 9:30 so I know it was less than 40. By comparison, we waited 20 minutes with a fastpass for Soarin. And it was way less of an interesting wait.


----------



## mesaboy2

lovin'fl said:


> Made FP+ last night and Maelstrom is no longer included.  And, not sure if you've already covered this, but the Great Movie Ride is now Tier 1 as is Living with the Land in Epcot.



Covered over the last page or two and the OP was updated a couple of days ago.


----------



## BeckyEsq

I have FP+ set up for "Ana&Elsa + Visiting Princess" and "Cinderella and Rapunzel."  Anybody know how these changes will affect existing FP+ reservations?


----------



## mesaboy2

BeckyEsq said:


> I have FP+ set up for "Ana&Elsa + Visiting Princess" and "Cinderella and Rapunzel."  Anybody know how these changes will affect existing FP+ reservations?



Yours should be unaffected.


----------



## Koh1977

annaaidan99 said:


> I used a fastpass for pirates at 12:00 and was happy to have it. We did our MK plans over two early days and two evenings and we walked on to Thunder, Splash, and Haunted Mansion by 9:30. Then we walked on to Small world, fastpassed Peter Pan at 10:00, and headed over to a fastpass for belle and then another for mine train. Our second morning we walked on to Space, Buzz, the speedway, and then did the other fantasyland attractions. We used a fastpass for Jungle Cruise at 11 and needed it, then Pirates and one last one for Splash.



Good to know!    I am figuring we could possibly get 4th FPs for Haunted mansion or Pirates?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Koh1977

BeckyEsq said:


> I have FP+ set up for "Ana&Elsa + Visiting Princess" and "Cinderella and Rapunzel."  Anybody know how these changes will affect existing FP+ reservations?



What changes are you referring to?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mesaboy2

Koh1977 said:


> Good to know!    I am figuring *we could possibly get 4th FPs for Haunted mansion or Pirates*?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Likely most times of the year.


----------



## annaaidan99

Koh1977 said:


> Good to know!    I am figuring we could possibly get 4th FPs for Haunted mansion or Pirates?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



They were available while i was there but I didn't do any after first three. At that point we were ready to go swimming, but it was totally possible to continue on with fastpasses.


----------



## Koh1977

annaaidan99 said:


> They were available while i was there but I didn't do any after first three. At that point we were ready to go swimming, but it was totally possible to continue on with fastpasses.



I figure we'll be ready for a break about that time, but could schedule that 4th FP for the evening when we return for dinner perhaps.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BeckyEsq

Koh1977 said:


> What changes are you referring to?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Anna & Elsa no longer have a visiting princess with them (it was Aurora).


----------



## ses1230

Koh1977 said:


> What changes are you referring to?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



http://kennythepirate.com/2014/06/1...d-elsa-meet-as-well-as-aurora-and-snow-white/


----------



## kaybee1476

BeckyEsq said:


> Anna & Elsa no longer have a visiting princess with them (it was Aurora).




Has this already taken effect?


----------



## Koh1977

kaybee1476 said:


> Has this already taken effect?



I think Kenny's site has the official move dates on it.  Glad we'll see the other princesses at Akershus!  And we have an FP to see Rapunzel (and Cinderella).

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## C-CMom

Thanks, mesaboy, for keeping the info on post #1 current. Very helpful!

You stated (and others feel free to answer as well!) that "except for the super-popular Anna & Elsa M&G, there are no indications that FP+s for even the other most popular attractions disappear that quickly". I do see posts for folks reserving "at midnight". For those booking the NEXT day after opening of the 60 day window for things _other than_ A&E Meet and Greet, are you getting what you want for other headliners? How about 2-3 days out? Still availability?

Thanks


----------



## gometros

kaybee1476 said:
			
		

> Has this already taken effect?



Glad we got to see them last week.

Sandy
Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## ranlet

Change took effect today. They meet seperately


----------



## MushLRC

C-CMom said:


> Thanks, mesaboy, for keeping the info on post #1 current. Very helpful!
> 
> You stated (and others feel free to answer as well!) that "except for the super-popular Anna & Elsa M&G, there are no indications that FP+s for even the other most popular attractions disappear that quickly". I do see posts for folks reserving "at midnight". For those booking the NEXT day after opening of the 60 day window for things _other than_ A&E Meet and Greet, are you getting what you want for other headliners? How about 2-3 days out? Still availability?
> 
> Thanks



Don't know if this helps or not but I just got home an hour ago.  We drove down for the weekend and got Annual Passes.  This was the last weekend of Starwars weekends, we hit HS an hour before rope drop which was early that day (8 a.m.)  Since we were there an hour early we didn't use any FP at HS.  We walked on to TSM, then hit TT, then RR and then TT one more time.  After we felt we got our major check lists done there I booked FP for later that day for MK.  Got Space Mount, Peter Pan, and Thunder Mount.  Knew going into it 7 Dwarfs would not happen, lol.  That being said the ride was closed while we were there anyway.  I scheduled my FP yesterday afternoon for Epcot today.  Chose to FP Test Track.  Arrived to park early again today, walked onto Soarin then used FP for TT.  Didn't really need FP for anything else.  To me it seemed basic headliners were obtainable just not the hot new ones.  Now I just need to research on how to get a dining reservation for Be Our Guest, lol.


----------



## Priory

How does FP+ work with mission space? I want the 'spinning' one but the other person in my party wants the tame one. Can that be done? (Sorry I forgot the 'team' colors).


----------



## lillieandlilahsmommy

This may have already been asked, forgive me if I am reasking. Any ideas if and when MK and AK will begin utilizing a Tier System?


----------



## Ismo

Sorry if someone already asked this...

I just booked my FP+ last night and I selected a FP+ for Mission:Space.  I just realized that it didn't specify Green or Orange.

Do we get to select which one we want when we get to the FP+ line?


----------



## Ismo

Priory said:


> How does FP+ work with mission space? I want the 'spinning' one but the other person in my party wants the tame one. Can that be done? (Sorry I forgot the 'team' colors).



Didn't see that you asked the same thing I just asked.  I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## kimbert

We were just there 1.5 weeks ago, and if memory serves, we scanned our Magic Bands, and were asked which experience we wanted. We both wanted the same one, but I'm sure you could have each asked for your preference. The CM handed us a card, Orange or Green after we scanned. This step was done outside.


----------



## TLMcMarks

Could someone ease post the "tiers" again for each ride at the parks.  I have a copy of one, but I believe I saw an updated one where they moved some of the rides from tier1 to tier 2.  I'm trying to figure out our fp schedules...

Also, with 7DMT a definite tier 1 at MK, can I book another tier 1 ride for fp, or does it have to be 2 tier 2's?


----------



## lovin'fl

TLMcMarks said:


> Could someone ease post the "tiers" again for each ride at the parks.  I have a copy of one, but I believe I saw an updated one where they moved some of the rides from tier1 to tier 2.  I'm trying to figure out our fp schedules...
> 
> Also, with 7DMT a definite tier 1 at MK, can I book another tier 1 ride for fp, or does it have to be 2 tier 2's?



Go to first post in this thread and the red attractions are the tier 1.

MK doesn't tier.


----------



## jimmysmom74

I have a question. When we were at MK today, I attempted to change a FP for 11am pp to SM. When I went to the change experience it stated, experiences available for 11-12. With a list and SM on it. When I changed it, I was given a 9pm return time. Is this normal? I went to a kiosk and the CMs basically said I was Out of luck. They couldn't do anything and that's how it has always been. I know It used to tell you it had no availability for the time if no rides were available. I'm so confused. I don't want to mess up again with my FP. Is this always the case now with the app? Sorry to ramble Mesa. 
Thanks, 
Tina


----------



## TLMcMarks

lovin'fl said:


> Go to first post in this thread and the red attractions are the tier 1.  MK doesn't tier.


So we can do any three fast passes at MK?!?!  That's good news!


----------



## Mfischee

What happens when you have a scheduled fast pass and the ride breaks down or is closed during that time?


----------



## lovin'fl

TLMcMarks said:


> So we can do any three fast passes at MK?!?!  That's good news!


Yup...and it's awesome!



Mfischee said:


> What happens when you have a scheduled fast pass and the ride breaks down or is closed during that time?



We were about to get on TT with FP+ in Dec when it broke down.  They gave us a paper FP for TT that was good anytime over a several day period.  I have heard of others, recently, getting a 'super FP+' which seems to be good for any ride that day (I think) and you have to select a ride at kiosk.  Ride has to be down the entire period of your FP+.  Maybe Mesa can clarify if I am wrong.


----------



## mickeymousemom

subscribing....


----------



## wildekatza

I know it was in there somewhere, but I am trying to ONLY book 1 FastPass+ at a time (we do all of the rides, but WDW agent on their hotline told me not to use the FP+ for the PoTC, HM, etc. Basically, if you didn't FP before, don't bother now) and when I try to book ONE it will force me to book 2 additionals...sometimes something like a princess attraction when I have a 15 year old male who wouldn't do a chick-thing unless the world were ending and it was required by "upper management".  

If I "accept" their suggested attraction(because they are usually attached to the time I need) then I am stuck with two FP+ to things I will never use and therefore, can't get anymore FP+ until those EXPIRE...  

I really don't think I am going to like having to plan my vacation this far in advance.  We go at least 3 times a year to Disney and like to leave one park if it gets too crowded and go to another, on a whim.  This is going to cramp our style having to worry about times (remembering them???) and schedules and kind of takes the vacation casual right out of our vacation.


----------



## mesaboy2

wildekatza said:


> I know it was in there somewhere, but I am trying to ONLY book 1 FastPass+ at a time (we do all of the rides, but WDW agent on their hotline told me not to use the FP+ for the PoTC, HM, etc. Basically, if you didn't FP before, don't bother now) and when I try to book ONE it will force me to book 2 additionals...sometimes something like a princess attraction when I have a 15 year old male who wouldn't do a chick-thing unless the world were ending and it was required by "upper management".
> 
> If I "accept" their suggested attraction(because they are usually attached to the time I need) then I am stuck with two FP+ to things I will never use and therefore, can't get anymore FP+ until those EXPIRE...
> 
> I really don't think I am going to like having to plan my vacation this far in advance.  We go at least 3 times a year to Disney and like to leave one park if it gets too crowded and go to another, on a whim.  This is going to cramp our style having to worry about times (remembering them???) and schedules and kind of takes the vacation casual right out of our vacation.



Accept the three the system offers, then modify the attractions and times you don't like to what you want.


----------



## lovin'fl

wildekatza said:


> I know it was in there somewhere, but I am trying to ONLY book 1 FastPass+ at a time (we do all of the rides, but WDW agent on their hotline told me not to use the FP+ for the PoTC, HM, etc. Basically, if you didn't FP before, don't bother now) and when I try to book ONE it will force me to book 2 additionals...sometimes something like a princess attraction when I have a 15 year old male who wouldn't do a chick-thing unless the world were ending and it was required by "upper management".
> 
> If I "accept" their suggested attraction(because they are usually attached to the time I need) then I am stuck with two FP+ to things I will never use and therefore, can't get anymore FP+ until those EXPIRE...
> 
> I really don't think I am going to like having to plan my vacation this far in advance.  We go at least 3 times a year to Disney and like to leave one park if it gets too crowded and go to another, on a whim.  This is going to cramp our style having to worry about times (remembering them???) and schedules and kind of takes the vacation casual right out of our vacation.



After you have the 3 FP+ booked go back to change them and select to cancel.  Then select each FP+ to cancel.  Here is how I could do it, if I wanted:
on the MDE drop down...select FP+...then select date...select date again and click next...then select cancel and next...then an entire list for each person shows up and you select the ones to cancel.


----------



## kimbert

Mfischee said:


> What happens when you have a scheduled fast pass and the ride breaks down or is closed during that time?



Hi, we were just at EPCOT at the end of may and Test Track was down for a good portion of the day. I didn't know it at the time, but I had received this e-mail:
Hello.

We're sorry, your previously confirmed FastPass+ selection for Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet® from 1:25 PM to 2:25 PM on 05/30/2014 needs to be changed because the experience is temporarily unavailable.

As a replacement, you may now visit any one of the following FastPass+ experiences on 05/30/2014, starting at 1:25 PM through anytime during normal Theme Park operating hours (Valid Theme Park admission is required and your FastPass+ selection cannot be redeemed during Extra Magic Hours):

 Experiences*
Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet®
The Seas with Nemo & Friends®
Journey Into Imagination With Figment
Mission: SPACE®
Captain EO
Spaceship Earth
Living with the Land
Maelstrom

There is no action needed to select the experience in advance. During the designated day and time, just arrive at the FastPass+ entrance to one of the experiences above and touch your MagicBand to enter!

*Note that you may be able to still experience your selection for Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet® if it becomes available again today, unless you opt to visit one of the other listed experiences. 

Visit My Plans on My Disney Experience for more details.

I wish I had checked my e-mail, because I would have loved to use the "super fast pass" right away (1:25pm). Instead I went to a kiosk, and they couldn't do anything until 2:25pm, when my fp window had expired. We didn't want to wait, so we just finished our day and ended up back at TT late at night and I went on.


----------



## mistysue

I have a very specific FP+/rider swap question.
Say DH is going to go on Soarin' with my two older kids. The youngest is too short. They are using FP+.
Are they going to check that I have a FP+ scheduled for me to get a rider swap?
Or do they still not actually check? So They hand me a paper slip, they all enter and then later I can come back with the older two? I don't want to debate whether people think it *should* work that way. I want to know from people who have been doing this or who work there whether they check. (with paper fastpasses out of possibly hundreds of times using rider swap we had ONE CM check ever.)

I want to know if I can expect it to work out if I plan a different ride for our youngest and a parent while the older ones are on a ride, or if DH is going on splash mountain and I'm waiting 45 minutes for pirates because our youngest is the only one with a different FP+ available. I don't want to match the tall person ride if I am wasting it, and it's annoying to me that our youngest needs fp+'s but then can't use most of them (because either he's too short or he can't go alone!)


----------



## AngiTN

wildekatza said:


> I know it was in there somewhere, but I am trying to ONLY book 1 FastPass+ at a time (we do all of the rides, but WDW agent on their hotline told me not to use the FP+ for the PoTC, HM, etc. Basically, if you didn't FP before, don't bother now) and when I try to book ONE it will force me to book 2 additionals...sometimes something like a princess attraction when I have a 15 year old male who wouldn't do a chick-thing unless the world were ending and it was required by "upper management".
> 
> If I "accept" their suggested attraction(because they are usually attached to the time I need) then I am stuck with two FP+ to things I will never use and therefore, can't get anymore FP+ until those EXPIRE...
> 
> I really don't think I am going to like having to plan my vacation this far in advance.  We go at least 3 times a year to Disney and like to leave one park if it gets too crowded and go to another, on a whim.  This is going to cramp our style having to worry about times (remembering them???) and schedules and kind of takes the vacation casual right out of our vacation.


The system will give you 3, period. Either you pick them or it picks them for you. I guess I don't understand why you can't just pick 3 rides you do want,  get those FP out of the way. You can even change your mind later and change them. It's not like you are stuck with them forever.


----------



## AngiTN

mistysue said:


> I have a very specific FP+/rider swap question.
> Say DH is going to go on Soarin' with my two older kids. The youngest is too short. They are using FP+.
> *Are they going to check that I have a FP+ scheduled for me to get a rider swap?*
> Or do they still not actually check? So They hand me a paper slip, they all enter and then later I can come back with the older two? I don't want to debate whether people think it *should* work that way. I want to know from people who have been doing this or who work there whether they check. (with paper fastpasses out of possibly hundreds of times using rider swap we had ONE CM check ever.)
> 
> I want to know if I can expect it to work out if I plan a different ride for our youngest and a parent while the older ones are on a ride, or if DH is going on splash mountain and I'm waiting 45 minutes for pirates because our youngest is the only one with a different FP+ available. I don't want to match the tall person ride if I am wasting it, and it's annoying to me that our youngest needs fp+'s but then can't use most of them (because either he's too short or he can't go alone!)



Some do, some don't. I'm not sure you can expect either option. Safest bet, book them for everyone. Then you know you'll get through, no problems. Without FP for everyone you may well not get your swap pass. 

Same answer as to if he has to be too short or if they'll issue them if he just doesn't want to ride. That also varies


----------



## mom2rtk

AngiTN said:


> The system will give you 3, period. Either you pick them or it picks them for you. I guess I don't understand why you can't just pick 3 rides you do want,  get those FP out of the way. You can even change your mind later and change them. It's not like you are stuck with them forever.



Some people don't want to ride 3 different things at Epcot. If they don't want to, I'd prefer they cancel their FPs instead of clogging up the lines doing something they don't really want to do anyway.


----------



## AngiTN

mom2rtk said:


> Some people don't want to ride 3 different things at Epcot. If they don't want to, I'd prefer they cancel their FPs instead of clogging up the lines doing something they don't really want to do anyway.



Yes, I agree. But to answer the OP's question, you are going to be given 3 if you don't pick them. Either do that and change the ones it gives you to ones you want or pick 3 you want from the start. But it's not going to let you just pick 1

I think you should always cancel the ones you don't want or if you change plans for the day, etc.


----------



## mistysue

AngiTN said:


> Some do, some don't. I'm not sure you can expect either option. Safest bet, book them for everyone. Then you know you'll get through, no problems. Without FP for everyone you may well not get your swap pass.
> 
> Same answer as to if he has to be too short or if they'll issue them if he just doesn't want to ride. That also varies



Is that current that some are actually checking? I know it may seem tedious but it's actually really important to know that. I know the 3 year old doesn't need a fp for us to do a swap regarding him and it's a complete waste to even schedule it. Our last trip it gotten upsetting the lack of time DH and I get to see each other in some parks because on top of the child swap the one of us who went on the non-baby ride have to stand around waiting for the others who went standby while waiting. That or literally do nothing for a good 30 minutes waiting for the riders. FP+ did have a fairly dramatic effect on the standby of no-wait attractions from earlier years. If I can FP+ those while the others are on another attraction it would make a big difference.

Doesn't scheduling a fastpass we know he can't use mess him up when the rest of us want a 4th later? The system seems to be guarantee at this point that unless there is always somebody with a fp+ matching his so that he can use it, he will NEVER get through his 3. So now the rest of us use 3, and our youngest can't get a 4th. So now we can't use #4 unless we pick another situation where we have to split up more. We actually like spending our time together. DH works multiple jobs so we never see him, Disney is the one time each year we all actually see each other.


----------



## AngiTN

mistysue said:


> Is that current that some are actually checking? I know it may seem tedious but it's actually really important to know that. I know the 3 year old doesn't need a fp for us to do a swap regarding him and it's a complete waste to even schedule it. Our last trip it gotten upsetting the lack of time DH and I get to see each other in some parks because on top of the child swap the one of us who went on the non-baby ride have to stand around waiting for the others who went standby while waiting. That or literally do nothing for a good 30 minutes waiting for the riders. FP+ did have a fairly dramatic effect on the standby of no-wait attractions from earlier years. If I can FP+ those while the others are on another attraction it would make a big difference.
> 
> Doesn't scheduling a fastpass we know he can't use mess him up when the rest of us want a 4th later? The system seems to be guarantee at this point that unless there is always somebody with a fp+ matching his so that he can use it, he will NEVER get through his 3. So now the rest of us use 3, and our youngest can't get a 4th. So now we can't use #4 unless we pick another situation where we have to split up more. We actually like spending our time together. DH works multiple jobs so we never see him, Disney is the one time each year we all actually see each other.


Yes it is current that they check sometimes. And they don't check sometimes. You have no way to know before approaching what situation you'll encounter.


----------



## mistysue

AngiTN said:


> Yes it is current that they check sometimes. And they don't check sometimes. You have no way to know before approaching what situation you'll encounter.



Thanks. I'm not trying to question you, I just know that's the stock answer to that question (has been for years) so I wanted to hear from people who have been using the rider swaps.

So what happens when half of us have used 3, and one or two of us have only used 1 because he can't ride things? Will they let us schedule the next together or are we totally messed up for the day? (4th, but 2nd or 3rd for some)


----------



## AngiTN

mistysue said:


> Doesn't scheduling a fastpass we know he can't use mess him up when the rest of us want a 4th later? The system seems to be guarantee at this point that unless there is always somebody with a fp+ matching his so that he can use it, he will NEVER get through his 3. So now the rest of us use 3, and our youngest can't get a 4th. So now we can't use #4 unless we pick another situation where we have to split up more. We actually like spending our time together. DH works multiple jobs so we never see him, Disney is the one time each year we all actually see each other.



There are large numbers of rides that everyone can ride together. The number that a 3 yo is too short for is small. Concentrate more on the ones you can ride together, I guess. DH and I skip some rides since we don't want to ride alone and DGD doesn't like the ride. Just have to do what works best for your group

Scheduling a FP he can't use does nothing to mess up anything. If the time passes and he doesn't use it then it's the same as if he did use it. It drops off and he can get another


----------



## AngiTN

mistysue said:


> Thanks. I'm not trying to question you, I just know that's the stock answer to that question (has been for years) so I wanted to hear from people who have been using the rider swaps.
> 
> So what happens when half of us have used 3, and one or two of us have only used 1 because he can't ride things? Will they let us schedule the next together or are we totally messed up for the day? (4th, but 2nd or 3rd for some)


The answer from people who have recently used FP will be that it varies. The CM CAN check. IF they WILL check is completely random. You have no way to know before approaching a check in point what the CM working will do. Sadly, that is just the way it is. I wish it wasn't that way and the swap worked better or the CM decision was more consistent but it is not.


----------



## mistysue

AngiTN said:


> There are large numbers of rides that everyone can ride together. The number that a 3 yo is too short for is small. Concentrate more on the ones you can ride together, I guess. DH and I skip some rides since we don't want to ride alone and DGD doesn't like the ride. Just have to do what works best for your group
> 
> Scheduling a FP he can't use does nothing to mess up anything. If the time passes and he doesn't use it then it's the same as if he did use it. It drops off and he can get another



I know there are a ton of things with no height issue. The issue with FP+ comes when most of the rides worth a fp+ for us have a height restriction. ToT, RnRC, the mountains, Soarin', Test Track, Mine train, Kali River... my kids are REALLY short. (he may turn 4 before he hits the 38" for mine train, this kid can't get on barnstormer yet at 3) Really the only FP priorities for us he gets on are Kilimanjaro,  toy story and buzz. I just know from the past I was always getting a FP for me and never needed it, so it was always irritating to know I could have gotten something else and not wasted so much time. When you have an 11 year old it's pretty mean to say we can only ride things everybody gets on.

(I don't usually sit around worrying about this,  I schedule fp+ tonight so I'm trying to work out the logistics)


----------



## Koh1977

mistysue said:


> I know there are a ton of things with no height issue. The issue with FP+ comes when most of the rides worth a fp+ for us have a height restriction. ToT, RnRC, the mountains, Soarin', Test Track, Mine train, Kali River... my kids are REALLY short. (he may turn 4 before he hits the 38" for mine train, this kid can't get on barnstormer yet at 3) Really the only FP priorities for us he gets on are Kilimanjaro,  toy story and buzz. I just know from the past I was always getting a FP for me and never needed it, so it was always irritating to know I could have gotten something else and not wasted so much time. When you have an 11 year old it's pretty mean to say we can only ride things everybody gets on.  (I don't usually sit around worrying about this,  I schedule fp+ tonight so I'm trying to work out the logistics)



I basically scheduled my FPs under the assumption that most we could do rider swap with if there was a height restriction.  (So 2 have Mine Train and 2 have Peter Pan for instance). If DH and DS get up there and the CM won't let me get a rider swap, I'm not going to get all bent out of shape because I understand the possibility exists.  (I may have to trade out some FPs for later though!!)  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mistysue

Koh1977 said:


> I basically scheduled my FPs under the assumption that most we could do rider swap with if there was a height restriction.  (So 2 have Mine Train and 2 have Peter Pan for instance). If DH and DS get up there and the CM won't let me get a rider swap, I'm not going to get all bent out of shape because I understand the possibility exists.  (I may have to trade out some FPs for later though!!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That's the strategy I'm settling on.
We park hop, the last thing I want to do is hop to another park and now everybody but the youngest can get a FP+. Funny thing how 3 year olds won't wait by the exit for you.


----------



## Koh1977

mistysue said:


> That's the strategy I'm settling on. We park hop, the last thing I want to do is hop to another park and now everybody but the youngest can get a FP+. Funny thing how 3 year olds won't wait by the exit for you.



Lol.  DD is 3 (and DS is 7) so I understand.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SPOERLX3

Our trip is not until September (our 60 day FP booking date is July 26th) but I want to be ready when our FP selections become available. I am just wondering how fast the 7DMT FP's are being booked up? minutes, hours, days?

I am just not sure if I need to stay up and book my FP's at midnight or if I could wait until the next morning?


----------



## Mfischee

lovin'fl said:


> Yup...and it's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> We were about to get on TT with FP+ in Dec when it broke down.  They gave us a paper FP for TT that was good anytime over a several day period.  I have heard of others, recently, getting a 'super FP+' which seems to be good for any ride that day (I think) and you have to select a ride at kiosk.  Ride has to be down the entire period of your FP+.  Maybe Mesa can clarify if I am wrong.







kimbert said:


> Hi, we were just at EPCOT at the end of may and Test Track was down for a good portion of the day. I didn't know it at the time, but I had received this e-mail:
> Hello.
> 
> We're sorry, your previously confirmed FastPass+ selection for Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet® from 1:25 PM to 2:25 PM on 05/30/2014 needs to be changed because the experience is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> As a replacement, you may now visit any one of the following FastPass+ experiences on 05/30/2014, starting at 1:25 PM through anytime during normal Theme Park operating hours (Valid Theme Park admission is required and your FastPass+ selection cannot be redeemed during Extra Magic Hours):
> 
> Experiences*
> Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet®
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends®
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Mission: SPACE®
> Captain EO
> Spaceship Earth
> Living with the Land
> Maelstrom
> 
> There is no action needed to select the experience in advance. During the designated day and time, just arrive at the FastPass+ entrance to one of the experiences above and touch your MagicBand to enter!
> 
> *Note that you may be able to still experience your selection for Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet® if it becomes available again today, unless you opt to visit one of the other listed experiences.
> 
> Visit My Plans on My Disney Experience for more details.
> 
> I wish I had checked my e-mail, because I would have loved to use the "super fast pass" right away (1:25pm). Instead I went to a kiosk, and they couldn't do anything until 2:25pm, when my fp window had expired. We didn't want to wait, so we just finished our day and ended up back at TT late at night and I went on.



Thank you both! I've put so much thought into planning this & would hate for something like that to happen but their solution seems good!


----------



## jcarwash

SPOERLX3 said:


> Our trip is not until September (our 60 day FP booking date is July 26th) but I want to be ready when our FP selections become available. I am just wondering how fast the 7DMT FP's are being booked up? minutes, hours, days?
> 
> I am just not sure if I need to stay up and book my FP's at midnight or if I could wait until the next morning?



Just one observation/experiment I did right now -- I can see a variety of times (afternoon and evening) for a single 7DMT FP+ for Thursday, July 17th.

When I've looked previously, I've also seen general availability.

Not sure you'd need to stay up until midnight. Unless you want to.


----------



## SPOERLX3

jcarwash said:


> Just one observation/experiment I did right now -- I can see a variety of times (afternoon and evening) for a single 7DMT FP+ for Thursday, July 17th.
> 
> When I've looked previously, I've also seen general availability.
> 
> Not sure you'd need to stay up until midnight. Unless you want to.



jcarwash, I am a morning person so I think I may get up bright and early instead 

I wish I could get on an play around with it but I am only a little over a month away so there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## mistysue

SPOERLX3 said:


> jcarwash, I am a morning person so I think I may get up bright and early instead
> 
> I wish I could get on an play around with it but I am only a little over a month away so there is a light at the end of the tunnel



You could go in and pull up a closer date (try same day of the week you are aiming for) and see what it offers you without actually booking it.


----------



## jcarwash

mistysue said:


> You could go in and pull up a closer date (try same day of the week you are aiming for) and see what it offers you without actually booking it.



If you don't have an active ticket or pass, or have an upcoming reservation 60 days out, then you can't play around with anything. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## SPOERLX3

mistysue said:


> You could go in and pull up a closer date (try same day of the week you are aiming for) and see what it offers you without actually booking it.






jcarwash said:


> If you don't have an active ticket or pass, or have an upcoming reservation 60 days out, then you can't play around with anything. Unless I'm missing something.



You are correct jcarwash
When I try and get on to play around with it, I can see dates in the background
but there is a pop up that says:
"We're Sorry...
In order to select FastPass+ experiences, party members must have a valid ticket and be within at least one party member's FastPass+ selection window."


----------



## Epcot Mom

Our ride closure experience with a trip last week was that our fp+ during ride closure turned into a fp+ we could use any time that day.  We never received an email but the cast members told us to just come back when the ride was up.  We came back, it turned blue and they tapped something on their screen.  Like magic, the rest of our party turned green and we were on our way.  This happened at 7DMT and Splash.  Worked great each time!  We also were able to use our fp+ a few minutes early a couple of times, but never tried more than 5 minutes early.  

Twice, Space Mountain went down while we were in line (with our fp+), one time they gave us a paper super fp certificate to be used anywhere in the park that day.  Once it was one of those fancy good anywhere in the park until the end of the month fast passes on the old fp paper.  Really cool, but we used it anyway a few days later.  

For us, fp+ worked like a charm our whole 9 day trip.  We did have trouble at times adding a fourth fp+ that was worth adding due to no availability but other times, we were able to get what we wanted right away.  Had a couple of instances of getting a fp+ for immediate or nearly immediate use.  We all came away big fans and we had been pretty savvy fp users.


----------



## macsandy1957

I've read a lot of this thread but not all, so forgive me if this has been covered.  If you use a fp+ for Fantasmic! or other night time event, are you able to pick 3 during the day and that one as a fourth?


----------



## mlggator

We have a trip coming up in January/February. I live in SoCal and I am a DL AP holder. We don't have FP+, so I am still trying to figure it all out. 

I do have one question. When we book, and are 60 days out, will we know which days are early entry to which parks? It seems that you would want to know that so you can book your fast passes into the same parks as early entry. I hope WDW provides that info. 

Anyone know if that is indeed the case?


----------



## AngiTN

macsandy1957 said:


> I've read a lot of this thread but not all, so forgive me if this has been covered.  If you use a fp+ for Fantasmic! or other night time event, are you able to pick 3 during the day and that one as a fourth?



Unfortunately, if that is one you pre-select, that is counted as one of the 3 you can schedule for the day and it will lock you out of getting a 4th, since you can't get the 4th till after you use the F! FP and by then, the park is closed. You can try to book the F! FP as one of your later FP. Since few people would want to book that as one of their initial 3 you'd think there would be good availability for that one later in the day.


----------



## BlueFairy

mlggator said:


> We have a trip coming up in January/February. I live in SoCal and I am a DL AP holder. We don't have FP+, so I am still trying to figure it all out.
> 
> I do have one question. When we book, and are 60 days out, will we know which days are early entry to which parks? It seems that you would want to know that so you can book your fast passes into the same parks as early entry. I hope WDW provides that info.
> 
> Anyone know if that is indeed the case?



THe EMH parks should be set before you reach your 60 mark.  They are listed in park hours on Disney's website, here in wdwinfo.com, and elsewhere.  I don't think you can use FP+ during EMH hours, though I don't think you're assuming that you could.


----------



## macsandy1957

AngiTN said:


> Unfortunately, if that is one you pre-select, that is counted as one of the 3 you can schedule for the day and it will lock you out of getting a 4th, since you can't get the 4th till after you use the F! FP and by then, the park is closed. You can try to book the F! FP as one of your later FP. Since few people would want to book that as one of their initial 3 you'd think there would be good availability for that one later in the day.



Thanks! I was confused by some of the posts, and thought they were hinting that you could pick F! as one of your three and then it would automatically let you pick another.  Maybe I dreamt that, I do seem to be dreaming a lot about this trip!!  Ah, Disney dreaming!!!


----------



## jcarwash

mlggator said:


> We have a trip coming up in January/February. I live in SoCal and I am a DL AP holder. We don't have FP+, so I am still trying to figure it all out.
> 
> I do have one question. When we book, and are 60 days out, will we know which days are early entry to which parks? It seems that you would want to know that so you can book your fast passes into the same parks as early entry. I hope WDW provides that info.
> 
> Anyone know if that is indeed the case?



Yes -- actually the initial hours listing for January 2015 was released this week: http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDWTravelAgent_january.pdf


----------



## nblake05

I just want to double check my understanding, sorry if this has been asked and answered already!   So the 21st is my 60 day mark. Yay!!!  I live in AZ.  So I can start booking my FPs on the 20th at 9:01pm AZ time because that's 12:01am FL time, right?  I really hope so because otherwise I'll have to be getting up absurdly early to do this before I go to work.  Ugh.   Also, does anyone have any opinion as to whether it would be easier to do this on a PC vs. My iPad?  Thanks for all the help out there!


----------



## ougrad86

yes, you can do it on Florida time, so 9:01 your time.  I did it on an iPad, but not with the app...I pulled up the WDW site and worked on that.  I never really like the app, and only used it when absolutely necessary.  My friend tried to copy the FP's to her daughter, who she managed, and she ended up using my iPad on the web site to do that as well.  It just seems easier to navigate and more stable.


----------



## ericstac

ougrad86 said:


> yes, you can do it on Florida time, so 9:01 your time.  I did it on an iPad, but not with the app...I pulled up the WDW site and worked on that.  I never really like the app, and only used it when absolutely necessary.  My friend tried to copy the FP's to her daughter, who she managed, and she ended up using my iPad on the web site to do that as well.  It just seems easier to navigate and more stable.



I agree.. the app is whack.

and you can start at 9:00:01 pm


----------



## Koh1977

ericstac said:


> I agree.. the app is whack.  and you can start at 9:00:01 pm



I used the website for FastPasses, but I love the app for ADRs for some reason.  Go figure!  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RedskinFan

My 60 day window has opened up for the first part of my split stay but my tickets are in the package with the 2nd part of our stay.  I was able to make my FP+ selections for the 2nd part of my trip but it won't let me book any for the  first part.  I've read that I can pull the tickets up to three days ahead of the start date.  Will I have to wait until I arrive and request the tickets early to book my FP+ for those first couple of days?


----------



## nicoleken

I recommend taking screen shots of all of your FP+'s just in case.... And for changes to them or ADR's while you are on vacation, do NOT use the app. Use a computer or go to the concierge.


----------



## lklasing

nicoleken said:


> And for changes to them or ADR's while you are on vacation, do NOT use the app. Use a computer or go to the concierge.



Why is that?  I keep hearing that but don't know what the rationale is.  I know the app burns a lot of battery power quickly.  Is there any other reason?


----------



## mom2rtk

lklasing said:


> Why is that?  I keep hearing that but don't know what the rationale is.  I know the app burns a lot of battery power quickly.  Is there any other reason?



The app experiences more glitches.


----------



## nicoleken

lklasing said:


> Why is that?  I keep hearing that but don't know what the rationale is.  I know the app burns a lot of battery power quickly.  Is there any other reason?



Because of glitches with the app and the immediacy of any glitches needing to be fixed. Actually, now that I think of it, I reserved all my FP's on the computer. I just used the app for info and to review my itinerary.... Except for the one time I tried to make a change on the app:

Here's my story of why I suggest not using the app for changes.....  My son got sick the first day of vacation, and I used the app to make Fastpass changes... We cancelled our first day and added on a day at the end of the week. I cancelled Fastpasses for May 29th, but it cancelled the ones on June 2nd instead. I had FP's for Anna/Elsa on 6/2, and they were gone within minutes! It was major drama for my almost 6 and almost 10 year olds. Fortunately, by showing my screen shot to the concierge, they were able to remedy the situation, but that was after spending 40 minutes on the phone to no avail and lots of time at the front desk.  

Sadly our FP's on 5/29 were Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and QS for Be Our Guest... we couldn't get them back since it wasn't a glitch that caused us to miss that day.... we didn't even ask. 

Oh, also, a good concierge can help you find or change reservations for food/FP's quickly and can offer great suggestions if need be.


----------



## DopeyDame

I looked in the front, but admittedly didn't read the whole thread, so sorry if this has been asked and answered....

We're going in January with the following group
Me, DH, 2 kids, all with APs and magic bands
Sister #1, her husband, her kid, all with APs (no MBs yet, but presumably will get them at some point between now and then)
Sister #2, her husband, her kid, who do not yet have tickets
My parents, who do not yet have tickets

We all have MDE accounts and we are all linked together as family and friends.

We're staying off site, so only half the group will have Magic Bands (but that really shouldn't matter, right?)

SO...  I know we can start making FP+ reservations 30 days in advance.  

Does everyone need to have a ticket by that point?  

Can I make FP+ reservations for everyone even if they don't have a park pass linked to their account?

For the AP holders we can make 7 days of reservations.  For everyone else, what is their limit since they aren't on site?

Thanks!


----------



## cel_disney

DopeyDame said:


> I looked in the front, but admittedly didn't read the whole thread, so sorry if this has been asked and answered....
> 
> We're going in January with the following group
> Me, DH, 2 kids, all with APs and magic bands
> Sister #1, her husband, her kid, all with APs (no MBs yet, but presumably will get them at some point between now and then)
> Sister #2, her husband, her kid, who do not yet have tickets
> My parents, who do not yet have tickets
> 
> We all have MDE accounts and we are all linked together as family and friends.
> 
> We're staying off site, so only half the group will have Magic Bands (but that really shouldn't matter, right?)
> 
> SO...  I know we can start making FP+ reservations 30 days in advance.
> 
> Does everyone need to have a ticket by that point?
> 
> Can I make FP+ reservations for everyone even if they don't have a park pass linked to their account?
> 
> For the AP holders we can make 7 days of reservations.  For everyone else, what is their limit since they aren't on site?
> 
> Thanks!



Everyone needs a ticket linked to make a FP.

For those onsite - you can book for the shorter of the length of the ticket or length of hotel days onsite - whichever is fewer at 60 days out, length of ticket at 30 days out.


----------



## BudgieMama

I don't know if it's a general change, but I was able to book FP+ for both Wishes and Festival of Fantasy this morning at 60 days out.


----------



## phabric

kimbert said:


> Hi, we were just at EPCOT at the end of may and Test Track was down for a good portion of the day. I didn't know it at the time, but I had received this e-mail:
> Hello.
> 
> We're sorry, your previously confirmed FastPass+ selection for Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet® from 1:25 PM to 2:25 PM on 05/30/2014 needs to be changed because the experience is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> As a replacement, you may now visit any one of the following FastPass+ experiences on 05/30/2014, starting at 1:25 PM through anytime during normal Theme Park operating hours (Valid Theme Park admission is required and your FastPass+ selection cannot be redeemed during Extra Magic Hours):
> 
> Experiences*
> Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet®
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends®
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Mission: SPACE®
> Captain EO
> Spaceship Earth
> Living with the Land
> Maelstrom
> 
> There is no action needed to select the experience in advance. During the designated day and time, just arrive at the FastPass+ entrance to one of the experiences above and touch your MagicBand to enter!
> 
> *Note that you may be able to still experience your selection for Test Track® Presented by Chevrolet® if it becomes available again today, unless you opt to visit one of the other listed experiences.
> 
> Visit My Plans on My Disney Experience for more details.
> 
> I wish I had checked my e-mail, because I would have loved to use the "super fast pass" right away (1:25pm). Instead I went to a kiosk, and they couldn't do anything until 2:25pm, when my fp window had expired. We didn't want to wait, so we just finished our day and ended up back at TT late at night and I went on.



I use an email address on my home computer so I can print items out.  This email address is on my MDE.

I am wondering if I can change my email address on MDE to my daughter's email address a week before our trip so it will show any changes like the one above on her smart phone that she gets emails and she also has the Disney app on the phone?


----------



## PrincessDreams2

I apologize, as I have not had time to go through the 2,000+ posts to find this answer, but from what I have read so far, is it true that I can only make additional fastpass + selections at another park after the first 3 have been used, AND these selections can only be made at the park kiosks of the park I wish to hop to???  So if we spent the bulk of the day at MK, used our 3 FP+ and went back to the resort to rest, I would have to wait until we got to EP that evening, before I could make additional selections?  I cannot do it from the website or app, correct?


----------



## sayheyrenee

PrincessDreams2 said:


> I apologize, as I have not had time to go through the 2,000+ posts to find this answer, but from what I have read so far, is it true that I can only make additional fastpass + selections at another park after the first 3 have been used, AND these selections can only be made at the park kiosks of the park I wish to hop to???  So if we spent the bulk of the day at MK, used our 3 FP+ and went back to the resort to rest, I would have to wait until we got to EP that evening, before I could make additional selections?  I cannot do it from the website or app, correct?



Correct.


----------



## sayheyrenee

You have to check in (scan in) at the next park and go to a kiosk.


----------



## SingingMom

Very ignorant question, but I'll ask it anyway!  .....   What does a "Wishes FP+" actually give you??

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JCornell

SingingMom said:


> Very ignorant question, but I'll ask it anyway!  .....   What does a "Wishes FP+" actually give you??
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It gives you access to a reserved area (good, not best, view that is less crowded).
From first posting in this thread:
C - Wishes *Reserved Area (Rose Garden, off-center but uncrowded) Not available at 60 days prior

Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP+. This type of FP+ has moderate value in terms of saving time while securing preferred viewing.


----------



## SingingMom

JCornell said:


> It gives you access to a reserved area (good, not best, view that is less crowded). From first posting in this thread: C - Wishes *Reserved Area (Rose Garden, off-center but uncrowded) Not available at 60 days prior  Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP+. This type of FP+ has moderate value in terms of saving time while securing preferred viewing.




Thanks for the quick response!   So... Is it worth it?  And what are the chances it's available as the 4th choice on the same day?  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jennyerin

I apologize if this has been asked before but I am sneaking in a quick question while at work....  MDE says that June 21 is the first day I can make FP+ selections.  Does that mean Friday night /Saturday morning at 12 midnight EST?  I was on the phone to fix some dining reservations in MDE last night and the CM told me that it wasn't midnight but was instead 6 am?  I am guessing she was wrong?  Thanks!


----------



## JCornell

SingingMom said:


> Thanks for the quick response!   So... Is it worth it?  And what are the chances it's available as the 4th choice on the same day?
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



The original post rates it as a C meaning it's lower in terms of value to them.  I would tend to agree.  It also means you'd be giving up a 4th if you used it as your 3 FP+.  I couldn't say your chances of getting it as a 4th but the earlier you use up your 3 the better chance you'd have.  If it's important enough to you and if you're going to MK multiple times in a trip it might be worth it to use as one of your 3.  I would personally take my chances since we usually do ok with getting a spot somewhere but party size, time of year, etc. can affect things.


----------



## preemiemama

PrincessDreams2 said:


> I apologize, as I have not had time to go through the 2,000+ posts to find this answer, but from what I have read so far, is it true that I can only make additional fastpass + selections at another park after the first 3 have been used, AND these selections can only be made at the park kiosks of the park I wish to hop to???  So if we spent the bulk of the day at MK, used our 3 FP+ and went back to the resort to rest, I would have to wait until we got to EP that evening, before I could make additional selections?  I cannot do it from the website or app, correct?



Has anyone been able to make the 4th at the hotel concierge desk vs. at a park kiosk in a situation like this?


----------



## JCornell

PrincessDreams2 said:


> I apologize, as I have not had time to go through the 2,000+ posts to find this answer, but from what I have read so far, is it true that I can only make additional fastpass + selections at another park after the first 3 have been used, AND these selections can only be made at the park kiosks of the park I wish to hop to???  So if we spent the bulk of the day at MK, used our 3 FP+ and went back to the resort to rest, I would have to wait until we got to EP that evening, before I could make additional selections?  I cannot do it from the website or app, correct?



Correct.  If you are going to your first park early enough where wait times aren't too bad, one strategy might be to setup your FP+ for your second park and do standby at your first park.


----------



## ckelly14

jennyerin said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but I am sneaking in a quick question while at work....  MDE says that June 21 is the first day I can make FP+ selections.  Does that mean Friday night /Saturday morning at 12 midnight EST?  I was on the phone to fix some dining reservations in MDE last night and the CM told me that it wasn't midnight but was instead 6 am?  I am guessing she was wrong?  Thanks!



CM is wrong.  It is 6AM for dining but midnight for FP+.


----------



## PrincessDreams2

Thank you. Two more questions:

1.  We are staying at Beach Club, and will be spending most of our evenings at Epcot. Is there a kiosk close to where I would enter EP from the Beach Club side?

2.  And should there be some FP + choices left if I wasn't able to make it into Epcot until late afternoon?  Mostly interested in riding Soarin.  We are going August 18-27


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessDreams2 said:


> Thank you. Two more questions:
> 
> 1.  We are staying at Beach Club, and will be spending most of our evenings at Epcot. Is there a kiosk close to where I would enter EP from the Beach Club side?
> 
> 2.  And should there be some FP + choices left if I wasn't able to make it into Epcot until late afternoon?  Mostly interested in riding Soarin.  We are going August 18-27



1. Not sure exactly where the kiosk are

2. If you book them in advance sure, just schedule your FP for when you plan to arrive. They will not likely still be there if you wait to arrive to book them.


----------



## preemiemama

PrincessDreams2 said:


> Thank you. Two more questions:
> 
> 1.  We are staying at Beach Club, and will be spending most of our evenings at Epcot. Is there a kiosk close to where I would enter EP from the Beach Club side?
> 
> 2.  And should there be some FP + choices left if I wasn't able to make it into Epcot until late afternoon?  Mostly interested in riding Soarin.  We are going August 18-27



I believe there is a kiosk at the International Gateway according to Josh's cheat sheets on Easywdw.


----------



## DJFan88

We are at WDW for awhile and have many different times where we have FP's early and for the rides we want.  I do want to go to American Idol Experience and never had a problem getting in.  However, with the advent of the Idol FP am wondering if there may be a problem now.  Has anyone gotten in fine without a FP and also if you were to use a FP on it, what is the benefit?  I mean, it doesn't appear from the first page of this post that there is a special section.


----------



## Pirate princess 2

PrincessDreams2 said:


> Thank you. Two more questions:
> 
> 1.  We are staying at Beach Club, and will be spending most of our evenings at Epcot. Is there a kiosk close to where I would enter EP from the Beach Club side?
> 
> 2.  And should there be some FP + choices left if I wasn't able to make it into Epcot until late afternoon?  Mostly interested in riding Soarin.  We are going August 18-27



We were there last year the last week in Aug. If you are willing to miss IllumiNations, that is a great time to go on Soarin'. We were able to walk right on. I've never done that before not even with a FP.


----------



## jennyerin

ckelly14 said:


> CM is wrong.  It is 6AM for dining but midnight for FP+.



Thank you!  I knew that I'd get more accurater information here  .  At least the cast member did solve my dining reservation issue...


----------



## nicoleken

jennyerin said:


> Thank you!  I knew that I'd get more accurater information here  .  At least the cast member did solve my dining reservation issue...



One thing we learned from our week at Disney is that every CM will give you a definite answer... It just may not always be the correct one. 

To be fair though, many of the CM's were absolutely fantastic.


----------



## MrsWEsq

I apologize if this was asked somewhere else in the thread, I did not read through all of it.  I skimmed the first post and didn't see the answer there.

For our DHS Day, say we only prebook two FP+, TSMM (T1) and Star Tours (T2), after we use them both could we then go over to a kiosk and book another T1 like RnRC (pending availability of course).  Or would I have to book a Tier 2 attraction first, use it and then try to book RnRC?

Logically, I would think I could try to book RnRC because I am not at an advantage since it is subject to same day availability but on another forum I am being told that I'd have to prebook and use three before I could even book anything (T1 or T2) at a kiosk.  That doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## ghtx

MrsWEsq said:


> I apologize if this was asked somewhere else in the thread, I did not read through all of it.  I skimmed the first post and didn't see the answer there.
> 
> For our DHS Day, say we only prebook two FP+, TSMM (T1) and Star Tours (T2), after we use them both could we then go over to a kiosk and book another T1 like RnRC (pending availability of course).  Or would I have to book a Tier 2 attraction first, use it and then try to book RnRC?
> 
> Logically, I would think I could try to book RnRC because I am not at an advantage since it is subject to same day availability but on another forum I am being told that I'd have to prebook and use three before I could even book anything (T1 or T2) at a kiosk.  That doesn't make sense to me at all.



Yes you have to pre-book three.  Then when you have used those three up (or the window closes for the third one) you can book a fourth.


----------



## MrsWEsq

ghtx said:


> Yes you have to pre-book three.  Then when you have used those three up (or the window closes for the third one) you can book a fourth.



So if I want to prebook anything at all, even just 1, then I have to prebook 3 before I can use a kiosk for a same day reservation?  That's silly.  Not arguing with you, it just seems ridiculous since I am already risking my ride of choice not being available or crappy return times by not prebooking a second or a third.  It's kind of wasteful.  Because I will probably book my entire party for ToT only to have me and DH use it (the kids hate it) and the kids FPs will either expire or just be used by me and DH when they could've been available for someone else.


----------



## AngiTN

MrsWEsq said:


> So if I want to prebook anything at all, even just 1, then I have to prebook 3 before I can use a kiosk for a same day reservation?  That's silly.  Not arguing with you, it just seems ridiculous since I am already risking my ride of choice not being available or crappy return times by not prebooking a second or a third.  It's kind of wasteful.  Because I will probably book my entire party for ToT only to have me and DH use it (the kids hate it) and the kids FPs will either expire or just be used by me and DH when they could've been available for someone else.


 So there are no other rides you would want, even if a FP isn't really needed just book and use it. Or book one of them early, let them expire and book the ones you want to actually use last. Then when you are off that ride you can book another. Having to book 3 is really not a hinderance


----------



## ghtx

MrsWEsq said:


> So if I want to prebook anything at all, even just 1, then I have to prebook 3 before I can use a kiosk for a same day reservation?  That's silly.  Not arguing with you, it just seems ridiculous since I am already risking my ride of choice not being available or crappy return times by not prebooking a second or a third.  It's kind of wasteful.  Because I will probably book my entire party for ToT only to have me and DH use it (the kids hate it) and the kids FPs will either expire or just be used by me and DH when they could've been available for someone else.



If you want to do RnRC and TSMM, you should get FP+ for one of them and RD the other.  (Same at Epcot for Soarin and TT.)


----------



## MrsWEsq

AngiTN said:


> So there are no other rides you would want, even if a FP isn't really needed just book and use it. Or book one of them early, let them expire and book the ones you want to actually use last. Then when you are off that ride you can book another. Having to book 3 is really not a hinderance



I don't see the need to prebook a show and since the other proper rides are GMR (Tier 1 so I couldn't book it anyway) RnRC (Tier 1) and ToT (again, kids hate it) I am okay only booking 2.  No it's not a hinderance but if I'm okay only prebooking 2it seems kind of wasteful to make me prebook 3 if 1 will just expire.


----------



## MrsWEsq

ghtx said:


> If you want to do RnRC and TSMM, you should get FP+ for one of them and RD the other.  (Same at Epcot for Soarin and TT.)



We'll probably just do single rider for the 3 out of the 5 of us who can ride it.  We'd rather run to TSMM and get in standby early so we can ride twice without crazy waits.

And we are utilizing child swap at Epcot.  I know the strategies for riding the rides, it just baffles me that if I want to prebook 1, I have to do 3 before I can use a kiosk.


----------



## phabric

Never booked FP before.

Do they give you a few rides and times to choose from for the day you want?

You choose the ride and time you want?

If I want to change ride or time at any time, how do I do that?

Do you get a confirmation #?

Do you have to link each reservation on your MDE or are they linked automatic?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MrsWEsq

MrsWEsq said:


> I apologize if this was asked somewhere else in the thread, I did not read through all of it.  I skimmed the first post and didn't see the answer there.
> 
> For our DHS Day, say we only prebook two FP+, TSMM (T1) and Star Tours (T2), after we use them both could we then go over to a kiosk and book another T1 like RnRC (pending availability of course).  Or would I have to book a Tier 2 attraction first, use it and then try to book RnRC?
> 
> Logically, I would think I could try to book RnRC because I am not at an advantage since it is subject to same day availability but on another forum I am being told that I'd have to prebook and use three before I could even book anything (T1 or T2) at a kiosk.  That doesn't make sense to me at all.



Maybe I found the answer to my own question on the WDW website of all places 

"In advance, you can reserve *up to *3 FastPass+ experiences per day at one theme park. After you use all of the initial FastPass+ experiences on the day of your visit (or your arrival windows have passed), you can select one additional FastPass+ experience to use that same day (based on availability). The additional FastPass+ experience is a rolling FastPass+ experienceeach time you use an additional FastPass+ experience, you can select a new one."

So it seems I can do just two head of time and then grab others at the park if available and needed.


----------



## mom2rtk

MrsWEsq said:


> Maybe I found the answer to my own question on the WDW website of all places
> 
> "In advance, you can reserve *up to *3 FastPass+ experiences per day at one theme park. After you use all of the initial FastPass+ experiences on the day of your visit (or your arrival windows have passed), you can select one additional FastPass+ experience to use that same day (based on availability). The additional FastPass+ experience is a rolling FastPass+ experienceeach time you use an additional FastPass+ experience, you can select a new one."
> 
> So it seems I can do just two head of time and then grab others at the park if available and needed.



I could be wrong, and I'm sure someone will correct me if I am, but my understanding is that the system does not allow for you to choose less than 3. That said however, I have read some reports where people were able to schedule 3, then cancel one of them bringing their total down to 2.


----------



## MrsWEsq

mom2rtk said:


> I could be wrong, and I'm sure someone will correct me if I am, but my understanding is that the system does not allow for you to choose less than 3. That said however, I have read some reports where people were able to schedule 3, then cancel one of them bringing their total down to 2.



I think I have to book 3 and then can go back in and delete 1.  We've only done FP+ once in Feb. for one day at MK so we didn't have the same issue.  But I'm not 100% on this point.  I will be able to confirm tonight after I book


----------



## nkereina

I've glossed over reading this in other threads, but what's the consensus on availability for that 4th, 5th (etc) kiosk FP? My first inclination was to book all our FPs for late afternoon/early evening. However, I'm thinking if we book our FPs for mid-late morning and take advantage of the kiosk FPs when we come back late afternoon, this may be better. But I'd hate to do the latter and have almost no availability when we come back. Any thoughts?


----------



## Epcot Mom

Last week we found we could book at MK, headliners for late at night and pretty quick turnaround (nearly immediate) for things like Jungle Cruise, Pirates, etc.  BTMRR was more like 11.

At Epcot not much except the stuff you don't need a fp for anyway.  Oddly, MS was a walk on all week but never had good fp availability as a fourth.

At the Studios, could get Star Tours but the bigger rides were limited.

At AK, got nearly immediate Dinosaur but EE and Safari were limited.

Many have posted about long lines at kiosks.  I will say the lines looked long but moved very quickly as there were many, many castmembers with ipads and a roaming guest relations person with an ipad that seemed to have super powers to make anything work.  Oddly, they would scan my band but my fp often didn't show up, only the rest of my family.  I had our (already linked) card tickets with me also and were always able to use those to get whatever we wanted accomplished.  We had no problem swapping around bands and ticket cards to use one another's fp for rides not everyone wanted.  We found we could use them interchangably all week, though the castmembers seemed surprised it worked for us.  If your tickets are separate from your room (non package), I'd say it's worth it to bring your ticket cards with you, it made swapping fp very easy among riders and non riders for things like ToT that half my group had no interest in but the rest of us were happy to ride twice.


----------



## MrsWEsq

Epcot Mom said:


> Last week we found we could book at MK, headliners for late at night and pretty quick turnaround (nearly immediate) for things like Jungle Cruise, Pirates, etc.  BTMRR was more like 11.



Do you recall what the standby times were like when you were getting quick turnaround times for Pirates and Jungle Cruise?


----------



## Epcot Mom

Standby was fairly long, I don't recall specifically but longer than one would want to wait, say 45 min-an hour.  Instead, I would get a fp that would be good in that time frame and we could hang out elsewhere or ride carpets, eat lunch, etc.  MK was pretty smooth doing headliners early or late at night or with fp.  Plenty else as a fourth June 6-14.


----------



## MrsWEsq

Epcot Mom said:


> Standby was fairly long, I don't recall specifically but longer than one would want to wait, say 45 min-an hour.  Instead, I would get a fp that would be good in that time frame and we could hang out elsewhere or ride carpets, eat lunch, etc.  MK was pretty smooth doing headliners early or late at night or with fp.  Plenty else as a fourth June 6-14.



Good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## SRUAlmn

When you go to the kiosk to schedule a fourth/fifth/etc... do you need everyone's bands, or just the band of the head person on the account who booked all the FP+?


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> When you go to the kiosk to schedule a fourth/fifth/etc... do you need everyone's bands, or just the band of the head person on the account who booked all the FP+?



I've only needed one from the group.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We hope to use our 4th FP for Fantasmic and Illuminations.

We are going to be there August 16-27.  If we try to make the 4th FP+ between 12:00 and 1:00 what are the odds that we'll actually be able to get them.  Want to try for the 10:00 Fantasmic showing.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueFairy

We've chosen A&E at 11am, ETWB at 12:10, and MSEP at 8:40.  Park closes at midnight.   We're planning for RD on a non-EMH day in August.  Can someone suggest 

a)would you adjust times (busy b/t 2:30 and 7 with parades and rest break)?

b) since ETWB wait times seem to be running at 30 minutes lately (best I can tell) should we drop that in favor of PP FP+?


----------



## nogreenworld

BlueFairy said:


> We've chosen A&E at 11am, ETWB at 12:10, and MSEP at 8:40.  Park closes at midnight.   We're planning for RD on a non-EMH day in August.  Can someone suggest
> 
> a)would you adjust times (busy b/t 2:30 and 7 with parades and rest break)?
> 
> b) since ETWB wait times seem to be running at 30 minutes lately (best I can tell) should we drop that in favor of PP FP+?



pardon my ignorance, but RD?


----------



## BlueFairy

nogreenworld said:


> pardon my ignorance, but RD?



arriving at the park entrance prior to Rope Drop - the actual time that the park opens to guests.  Lately it's usually a few minutes before 9 am.


----------



## Pirate princess 2

Just wanted to say thank you. I completed my FP+ ressies for the end of Aug last night. Thanks to Messa and everyone else here, it went very smoothly.


----------



## barbmouse

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Frozen2014

Hi...a question about FP.  We are coming with DD5 and DS9...so not only 4 years apart, but different interest with a boy and a girl.  When it works, we will be going on rides / attractions together, but there will be some where DH will take DS and I will take DD.

SO my question...does it complicate things to not book the same 3 FP attractions for our entire family?  i.e. DS and DH would be the same and DD and me would be the same, but perhaps only one of those FP selections would be common between all four of us.


----------



## kazfloyd

Can you only make 5 days of reservations at a time?  

My window just opened and made the first 5 days.  When can I finish the next 5?

TIA.


----------



## jennyerin

I was able to do all 10 days yesterday.  You should be able to scroll to find the other days.


----------



## JCornell

Frozen2014 said:


> Hi...a question about FP.  We are coming with DD5 and DS9...so not only 4 years apart, but different interest with a boy and a girl.  When it works, we will be going on rides / attractions together, but there will be some where DH will take DS and I will take DD.
> 
> SO my question...does it complicate things to not book the same 3 FP attractions for our entire family?  i.e. DS and DH would be the same and DD and me would be the same, but perhaps only one of those FP selections would be common between all four of us.



I was able to set them up for 5 of us.  Most of the time our FP+'s are identical but occasionally my DD18 and her friend have different ones from us and that was no problem.  We even have one instance where they are on one ride, my DD12 and I are on something else and my DW is on a third thing.  It wasn't super-obvious how to move things around but as I set them up and my confidence with the system increased I saw you can basically do whatever you want and it is smart enough to manage the 3 unique rides we get on an individual basis.


----------



## BudgieMama

kazfloyd said:


> Can you only make 5 days of reservations at a time?
> 
> My window just opened and made the first 5 days.  When can I finish the next 5?
> 
> TIA.



Are you doing a split stay? That would open up your available dates at different times.


----------



## DJFan88

JCornell said:


> I was able to set them up for 5 of us.  Most of the time our FP+'s are identical but occasionally my DD18 and her friend have different ones from us and that was no problem.  We even have one instance where they are on one ride, my DD12 and I are on something else and my DW is on a third thing.  It wasn't super-obvious how to move things around but as I set them up and my confidence with the system increased I saw you can basically do whatever you want and it is smart enough to manage the 3 unique rides we get on an individual basis.



This. The key is just set something up when they do it for you at first, and then you go in and do all kinds of editing, whatever you want.  It won't even give you all the perfect times you want at first, but with editing you can do whatever you want.
Also, I found that a week after making my FP's, times I couldn't get the week before are now available.


----------



## Frozen2014

DJFan88 said:


> This. The key is just set something up when they do it for you at first, and then you go in and do all kinds of editing, whatever you want.  It won't even give you all the perfect times you want at first, but with editing you can do whatever you want.
> Also, I found that a week after making my FP's, times I couldn't get the week before are now available.



Great, thank you both


----------



## kazfloyd

BudgieMama said:


> Are you doing a split stay? That would open up your available dates at different times.



No not a split stay.  The next icon at the bottom of the page is not available for me to do anything?


----------



## SPOERLX3

We fly in on 9/24 but our flight doesn't land until 7:45pm. So it will be a no park day. DH and I are staying 3 additional days but my son's family will be leaving on 9/29 so we all have 5 day PH tickets (DH are going to upgrade ours when we get there).
My question is, since we have 5 day tickets and we check in on 9/24 but won't start using our tickets till 9/25, how will the the FP bookings work. We actually need our FP's on 9/25-9/29 and not on 9/24. Will that be a problem when we start booking our FP+???


----------



## SRUAlmn

SPOERLX3 said:


> We fly in on 9/24 but our flight doesn't land until 7:45pm. So it will be a no park day. DH and I are staying 3 additional days but my son's family will be leaving on 9/29 so we all have 5 day PH tickets (DH are going to upgrade ours when we get there).
> My question is, since we have 5 day tickets and we check in on 9/24 but won't start using our tickets till 9/25, how will the the FP bookings work. We actually need our FP's on 9/25-9/29 and not on 9/24. Will that be a problem when we start booking our FP+???



You can book 0 or you can book 3, so you'd just start booking your 3pp/per day on Sept 25.  It will allow you to book as many days as your tickets are good for.  My mom and sister have 7 day tix and my husband has 8 day tix (I have an AP.)  We booked for our first night and all 6 of our days and then I tried to book for our last day (since we weren't sure if we'd do them the arrival day or the departure day, so I wanted to book both just in case.)  It would only allow my husband and I to book them on the departure day since my mom and sister already had 7 days of FP+ booked and only had 7 day tix.


----------



## SPOERLX3

SRUAlmn said:


> You can book 0 or you can book 3, so you'd just start booking your 3pp/per day on Sept 25.  It will allow you to book as many days as your tickets are good for.  My mom and sister have 7 day tix and my husband has 8 day tix (I have an AP.)  We booked for our first night and all 6 of our days and then I tried to book for our last day (since we weren't sure if we'd do them the arrival day or the departure day, so I wanted to book both just in case.)  It would only allow my husband and I to book them on the departure day since my mom and sister already had 7 days of FP+ booked and only had 7 day tix.



Thank you, just making sure I understand completely. So I can start my 1st day of FP's to start on the 25th? and I can book my 5 days of FP+ from 9/25, 26, 27, 28 & 29 and don't need to worry about the 24th? I just don't want to be limited to booking the 24th-28th


----------



## AngiTN

SPOERLX3 said:


> We fly in on 9/24 but our flight doesn't land until 7:45pm. So it will be a no park day. DH and I are staying 3 additional days but my son's family will be leaving on 9/29 so we all have 5 day PH tickets (DH are going to upgrade ours when we get there). My question is, since we have 5 day tickets and we check in on 9/24 but won't start using our tickets till 9/25, how will the the FP bookings work. We actually need our FP's on 9/25-9/29 and not on 9/24. Will that be a problem when we start booking our FP+???


You are not required to book your FP on consecutive days, or to start them on your check in day. So say you are there for 8 nights and have a 5 day ticket. You can book your FP on days 2, 3, 5, 6, 7. The system would not allow you to book for day 8 as you used up your 5 days already. You can mix in you park days however you want


----------



## SPOERLX3

AngiTN said:


> You are not required to book your FP on consecutive days, or to start them on your check in day. So say you are there for 8 nights and have a 5 day ticket. You can book your FP on days 2, 3, 5, 6, 7. The system would not allow you to book for day 8 as you used up your 5 days already. You can mix in you park days however you want



Thank you angiTN! and SRUAImn! 
Great info!!!


----------



## yaddakal

I can't find this... Do you think bog will be a fast pass for lunch? I can book Tuesday for August 24.. Ty


----------



## VACamm

Hi y'all!!!  This thread has 150 pages on my iPad app .... I've read several pages with amazing information.... Thank you!!!!  However my 60 days is July 7th which is coming up quickly for my first time booking FP+,... -and I'm wondering if someone could tell me which page to look at for instructions on how to actually MAKE the FP+on the system??  I just read something about copying your FP to everyone in your group.... How do you do this?  I'm kind of freaking out.... And I'm prepared to try and read this entire thread if I must, but if someone could Assist in directing me that would be fabulous !!!!!!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## SRUAlmn

yaddakal said:


> I can't find this... Do you think bog will be a fast pass for lunch? I can book Tuesday for August 24.. Ty



There are multiple threads on this. There are currently no dates open past July 7.


----------



## yaddakal

Thanks I searched a long time before posting sorry


----------



## SRUAlmn

yaddakal said:


> Thanks I searched a long time before posting sorry



No need for sorry


----------



## mesaboy2

VACamm said:


> Hi y'all!!!  This thread has 150 pages on my iPad app .... I've read several pages with amazing information.... Thank you!!!!  However my 60 days is July 7th which is coming up quickly for my first time booking FP+,... -and I'm wondering if someone could tell me which page to look at for instructions on how to actually MAKE the FP+on the system??  I just read something about copying your FP to everyone in your group.... How do you do this?  I'm kind of freaking out.... And I'm prepared to try and read this entire thread if I must, but if someone could Assist in directing me that would be fabulous !!!!!!  Thank you in advance!



Sorry, but this particular thread does not include this info.  If you log in to the MDX website though, I have found the interface easy enough to use.


----------



## Mrs Green

VACamm said:


> Hi y'all!!!  This thread has 150 pages on my iPad app .... I've read several pages with amazing information.... Thank you!!!!  However my 60 days is July 7th which is coming up quickly for my first time booking FP+,... -and I'm wondering if someone could tell me which page to look at for instructions on how to actually MAKE the FP+on the system??  I just read something about copying your FP to everyone in your group.... How do you do this?  I'm kind of freaking out.... And I'm prepared to try and read this entire thread if I must, but if someone could Assist in directing me that would be fabulous !!!!!!  Thank you in advance!



Just go on the mde and practice booking for the next 30 days.  It really is pretty easy and you just delete them before your 60 day window opens.


----------



## Mrs Green

VACamm said:


> Hi y'all!!!  This thread has 150 pages on my iPad app .... I've read several pages with amazing information.... Thank you!!!!  However my 60 days is July 7th which is coming up quickly for my first time booking FP+,... -and I'm wondering if someone could tell me which page to look at for instructions on how to actually MAKE the FP+on the system??  I just read something about copying your FP to everyone in your group.... How do you do this?  I'm kind of freaking out.... And I'm prepared to try and read this entire thread if I must, but if someone could Assist in directing me that would be fabulous !!!!!!  Thank you in advance!



Just log on and practice booking for the next 30 days.  It's pretty simple.  Just delete before your 60 day opens.


----------



## disneyxperts

60 days out as of midnight - MDE shows 60 days until trip.  Logged in with AP and DVC linked Disney.com account.  Shows hotel stay in 60 days on the screen and ADR's are there too.  

FP+ Calendar only gives me 30 days under FP+.   

Am I missing something?


----------



## selina4disney

disneyxperts said:


> 60 days out as of midnight - MDE shows 60 days until trip.  Logged in with AP and DVC linked Disney.com account.  Shows hotel stay in 60 days on the screen and ADR's are there too.
> 
> FP+ Calendar only gives me 30 days under FP+.
> 
> Am I missing something?



I had the same issue, read another thread that said it's a nightly occurance and would probably clear up by 1am, and it did. I got the three FP I wanted. We're not getting in until afternoon so had to get late ones, so I scrunched it around so Spaceship Earth is first and we can hit it as soon as we get there. (although I'm kind of surprised it needs one?) If we miss it we'll pick it up during Magic Hours.


----------



## ougrad86

kazfloyd said:


> Can you only make 5 days of reservations at a time?
> 
> My window just opened and made the first 5 days.  When can I finish the next 5?
> 
> TIA.



Do you have the ticket media with the full allotment of days?  It will book for the length of your ticket or reservation, whichever comes first.


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

I have an upcoming trip 8/22-8/25. It's my DD (14) and myself. I booked the trip through the WDW website as a package with 1 day tickets (non-MK) and bought Villains Unleashed tickets through the site also. 

Today is our 60 days mark and I'm trying to make FP+ reservations. Planning on hitting HS as early as we can for Villains Unleashed (5 pm??) and doing Epcot Sunday 8/24.

I log in and am able to schedule 2 days worth of FP+ for DD but only 1 day of FP+ for myself. We both have the same exact tickets listed in MDE.  

It's my understanding that we should both be able to schedule 2 days worth of FP+, even though one day is for a hard ticket event. Or did she just get lucky in being able to schedule 2 days worth of FP+?

Anything I can do to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Stacied68

Is the first post in this thread up to date with the changes in the tiers?  I thought I heard that some of the attractions in Epcot had changed levels.  Just wanted to be sure because we are coming up on our 60 day mark and I want to be ready.  

Thanks
Stacie


----------



## megandimon

My family will be traveling on Dec. 12 and arriving late afternoon. Instead of purchasing a park ticket for this day we opted for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. I know it's probably wishful thinking, but does anyone know if I would be able to book any FastPass+ either prior to the trip or at the park the day of while in MK with MVMCP ticket only? Thanks!


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

Stacied68 said:


> Is the first post in this thread up to date with the changes in the tiers?  I thought I heard that some of the attractions in Epcot had changed levels.  Just wanted to be sure because we are coming up on our 60 day mark and I want to be ready.
> 
> Thanks
> Stacie



Yes, those are correct.


----------



## My2Kidzmom

Stacied68 said:


> Is the first post in this thread up to date with the changes in the tiers?  I thought I heard that some of the attractions in Epcot had changed levels.  Just wanted to be sure because we are coming up on our 60 day mark and I want to be ready.
> 
> Thanks
> Stacie



 yes it is, mesa does a great job w/ keeping us all informed! Good luck with your planning.


----------



## ckelly14

megandimon said:


> My family will be traveling on Dec. 12 and arriving late afternoon. Instead of purchasing a park ticket for this day we opted for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. I know it's probably wishful thinking, but does anyone know if I would be able to book any FastPass+ either prior to the trip or at the park the day of while in MK with MVMCP ticket only? Thanks!



Going by my experience with Harambe Nights (I assume MVMCP will be similar), you will be able to book FP+ for that day in the park, although FP+ has not been available during the actual event in previous years.  Generally you will be allowed in the park around 4PM for a 7PM party, so you can book 4-5, 5-6, 6-7pm time slots (if available).  Not sure about the booking window since I purchased tickets so close to the actual event, but I assume they will be a number of days in advance.


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

BelleBeautyandtheBeast said:


> I have an upcoming trip 8/22-8/25. It's my DD (14) and myself. I booked the trip through the WDW website as a package with 1 day tickets (non-MK) and bought Villains Unleashed tickets through the site also.
> 
> Today is our 60 days mark and I'm trying to make FP+ reservations. Planning on hitting HS as early as we can for Villains Unleashed (5 pm??) and doing Epcot Sunday 8/24.
> 
> I log in and am able to schedule 2 days worth of FP+ for DD but only 1 day of FP+ for myself. We both have the same exact tickets listed in MDE.
> 
> It's my understanding that we should both be able to schedule 2 days worth of FP+, even though one day is for a hard ticket event. Or did she just get lucky in being able to schedule 2 days worth of FP+?
> 
> Anything I can do to fix this? Thanks.




It just popped into my head to try the MDE app on my phone (I was using their website) and it worked! I was able to add my 2nd day of FP+ reservations.


----------



## RUSTYGATOR

I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction to the correct thread.  I've search this thread and I'm not finding the answer.  

So my question is, has anyone figured out what the best time to take your 3 FP+ at is to minimize waiting?  I have to kids, 5 and 9 so I'd like to avoid 30+ minute waits.  Originally, we thought loading up on FP+ this morning so that by noon to 1pm we could start booking the bonus FPs.  While we were doing these FP+ we would ride things the kids would like as fill ins.  

However, some have mentioned that waits get longer between lunch and dinner and this is when you should schedule the FP+ to save the most time.  If you book earlier you can line the up back to back during this peak time and use the early morning hours to ride things that aren't busy.

So I'm wondering the following:
1) When is the best time to use your FP+
2) What availability are people seeing for booking FP+ additional bonus picks? (4+)
3) Do the rebooking bonus FP get longer?  Maybe #4 books 1 hour later, #5 gets longer, #6 even longer.
4) Are the most popular rides available for bonus picks, or if available, are they so late you limit your ability to boot multiple bonus FPs?
5) Are people finding crowd levels are different, i.e. heavier at rope drop, certain times of the day etc because of this system?
6) Are there any other tips and tricks?


----------



## ckelly14

RUSTYGATOR said:


> I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction to the correct thread.  I've search this thread and I'm not finding the answer.
> 
> So my question is, has anyone figured out what the best time to take your 3 FP+ at is to minimize waiting?  I have to kids, 5 and 9 so I'd like to avoid 30+ minute waits.  Originally, we thought loading up on FP+ this morning so that by noon to 1pm we could start booking the bonus FPs.  While we were doing these FP+ we would ride things the kids would like as fill ins.
> 
> However, some have mentioned that waits get longer between lunch and dinner and this is when you should schedule the FP+ to save the most time.  If you book earlier you can line the up back to back during this peak time and use the early morning hours to ride things that aren't busy.
> 
> So I'm wondering the following:
> 1) When is the best time to use your FP+
> 2) What availability are people seeing for booking FP+ additional bonus picks? (4+)
> 3) Do the rebooking bonus FP get longer?  Maybe #4 books 1 hour later, #5 gets longer, #6 even longer.
> 4) Are the most popular rides available for bonus picks, or if available, are they so late you limit your ability to boot multiple bonus FPs?
> 5) Are people finding crowd levels are different, i.e. heavier at rope drop, certain times of the day etc because of this system?
> 6) Are there any other tips and tricks?



You will get varying opinions as these questions are park and crowd dependent, and also depend heavily on how you like to tour.  My own experience the first week of June (6-7 crowds) was that quality 4th FP+ are available most days at 12-1, depending how you define quality. You will not find Soarin', TSMM or the Mine train.   As an example, we were usually done around 12-1, and we picked up RnRRC, Malestrom (? quality), BTMRR and POtC for later in the evening. BTMRR was not available one day but  was there at 7PM on another.  

In general, I found the 4th FP+ useful only at MK, or if I wanted to return to the same park late at night.  

Getting there early still works but things seem to be a bit busier in the morning than I remember.


----------



## db57me

This was our second day in the parks and our MagicBands have been ferric. No problems with FP+ so far, we even made a change on the fly. I didn't take a chance and went online through my iPhone. By the time I singed off and check the app, the change was made.


----------



## juliehoey

I think I understand but if someone can clarify--If you do not use one of the three FP's that day and it 'expires' time wise, can I book my fourth as I am leaving the park and coming back later to an attraction I already had a FP for that morning?
Example: 
9am-Indian Jones
10am-TOT
11am-RNR
Not use Indian Jones if they decide to head over to RnR first; it expires.  Can I book my fourth FP to be ToT at 8pm that evening at the kiosk?(if available obviously)


----------



## wildekatza

Thanks, AngiTN!  That will be what I have to do. We don't do a lot of the rides while we are there that have the lines and if there are line, the 15 yo and I just do single rider and are done with it if we want to do something on a whim that has a line and no FP are available. 
Now, if only the WDWSwan/Dolphin hotels would jump on the bandwagon and link the bracelets to the rooms/parks we would be in business!


----------



## wildekatza

mesaboy2 said:


> Accept the three the system offers, then modify the attractions and times you don't like to what you want.


Thanks, Mesaboy2!  I am going to go and see if I can drop the other two like AngiTN suggested.  I honestly probably won't need more than one or two per day, but don't want them locked onto my "choices" if we decide to go to another park mid-day on a whim.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## wildekatza

lovin'fl said:


> After you have the 3 FP+ booked go back to change them and select to cancel.  Then select each FP+ to cancel.  Here is how I could do it, if I wanted:
> on the MDE drop down...select FP+...then select date...select date again and click next...then select cancel and next...then an entire list for each person shows up and you select the ones to cancel.


Thanks, Lovin' fl!  I am going to try and do what all of you have suggested and hope that I can get it to work!


----------



## sydneysmom

this list is FANTASTIC, *mesaboy2*, thank you for all your hard work!!!


----------



## donp

Mrs Green said:


> Just go on the mde and practice booking for the next 30 days.  It really is pretty easy and you just delete them before your 60 day window opens.



Okay, so I don't royally screw this up--to practice, I can choose FPs within 30 days, go in and cancel them all, and then will be fine to choose them "for real" when my 60-day window opens?  I have not somehow shot myself in the foot by choosing and canceling where Disney says, "Sorry, you used up a day already!"


----------



## msimoneaux

ckelly14 said:


> Going by my experience with Harambe Nights (I assume MVMCP will be similar), you will be able to book FP+ for that day in the park, although FP+ has not been available during the actual event in previous years.  Generally you will be allowed in the park around 4PM for a 7PM party, so you can book 4-5, 5-6, 6-7pm time slots (if available).  Not sure about the booking window since I purchased tickets so close to the actual event, but I assume they will be a number of days in advance.


what if you don't have a park ticket for the day. Just ur hard ticketed event ticket.   Do I link the hard ticket event to MDE too?


----------



## donp

I am the master planner for my group of 11--2 reservations are in my and my wife's names, and one room in my sister's.  When I look at MDE and the "Tickets and Passes", I only see my sister listed, but not everyone in her family.  When I go to get everyone's FPs next week, how can I get them for all her family at the same time?


----------



## SRUAlmn

donp said:


> I am the master planner for my group of 11--2 reservations are in my and my wife's names, and one room in my sister's.  When I look at MDE and the "Tickets and Passes", I only see my sister listed, but not everyone in her family.  When I go to get everyone's FPs next week, how can I get them for all her family at the same time?



I had the same issue and I only have 4 people in my group! I called IT and they said everyone's accounts have to be set to share plans (the default setting is private, so if they don't use their account its prob the issue.) The IT guy was able to go into all their accounts and change it for me so I was then able to see everyone on my account. Otherwise, I would NOT have been able to book FP+ for them.


----------



## preemiemama

donp said:


> I am the master planner for my group of 11--2 reservations are in my and my wife's names, and one room in my sister's.  When I look at MDE and the "Tickets and Passes", I only see my sister listed, but not everyone in her family.  When I go to get everyone's FPs next week, how can I get them for all her family at the same time?



I did this for my group of 18.  As SRUAlmn said, you have to all be linked as friends and family.  I was able to do this by requesting they were my friend from my sister and brother's accounts.  When you go to invite family and friends it gives you the option to select people from another friend's list- so choose your sister and you should then be able to select the rest of the family that is under her account.  Once you are all connected, you need to make sure everyone is set to view each others' plans (and pictures if you will have Photopass/Memory Maker).  At that point you should be able to make reservations for the group at the same time.


----------



## donp

preemiemama said:


> I did this for my group of 18.  As SRUAlmn said, you have to all be linked as friends and family.  I was able to do this by requesting they were my friend from my sister and brother's accounts.  When you go to invite family and friends it gives you the option to select people from another friend's list- so choose your sister and you should then be able to select the rest of the family that is under her account.  Once you are all connected, you need to make sure everyone is set to view each others' plans (and pictures if you will have Photopass/Memory Maker).  At that point you should be able to make reservations for the group at the same time.



Does it matter that they are kids in her room?  That is where I am wondering if that is the issue.They don't have emails, or MDE accounts, but are connected to my sister.  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## preemiemama

donp said:


> Does it matter that they are kids in her room?  That is where I am wondering if that is the issue.They don't have emails, or MDE accounts, but are connected to my sister.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



No- I requested them from my sister and brother (they are their kids- all ages!).  I know the person who held the reservation for the room on ours had to "control" the kids' accounts- I think for assigning the tickets/getting magicbands but it was a while ago so I don't remember exactly why.  So while my sister and brother are sharing a 2 bedroom, my sister is the one with all the kids on her MDE account.  I made the request through her, she accepted them all, and then we were connected for making FP reservations.

It is much easier, in my opinion, to make them all for the same 3 rides at once.  Then, adjust the times to what you want.  From there adjust it so people who do not like certain rides (my parents and TOT, for example) can have alternatives (I put them at Muppets instead).  It will give you the same time slot that way, and the rides you all want to do together (TSMM?) you can.  I found it far more difficult to try and get each group's times to match if we were doing it individually.


----------



## donp

preemiemama said:


> No- I requested them from my sister and brother (they are their kids- all ages!).  I know the person who held the reservation for the room on ours had to "control" the kids' accounts- I think for assigning the tickets/getting magicbands but it was a while ago so I don't remember exactly why.  So while my sister and brother are sharing a 2 bedroom, my sister is the one with all the kids on her MDE account.  I made the request through her, she accepted them all, and then we were connected for making FP reservations.
> 
> It is much easier, in my opinion, to make them all for the same 3 rides at once.  Then, adjust the times to what you want.  From there adjust it so people who do not like certain rides (my parents and TOT, for example) can have alternatives (I put them at Muppets instead).  It will give you the same time slot that way, and the rides you all want to do together (TSMM?) you can.  I found it far more difficult to try and get each group's times to match if we were doing it individually.



Great!  Thanks for the tips!  Will give that a whirl . . .


----------



## Dancing Queen

I made all my FP+ selections and got everything we wanted. Now we want to add another park day. When my TA does that, will it affect the fastpasses I already made?

TIA, Helen


----------



## BlueFairy

Just thought an update might be in order.

We are at 40 days.  I just made changes today and there were 1 or 2 A&E slots available (changed every few minutes), I booked MSEP 2 days ago, and had my choice of times all day for PP or ETWB.  I dropped our 7DMT FP, so I can't comment on availability there.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mesaboy2

Dancing Queen said:


> I made all my FP+ selections and got everything we wanted. Now we want to add another park day. When my TA does that, will it affect the fastpasses I already made?
> 
> TIA, Helen



There is no reason your existing FPs should be affected.


----------



## Huma

Post number one has scared me to death.

I am not new to Disney, but very new to the wristbands and FP, etc.   We are only about 3wks away from our travel dates.  The Disney video pretty much just says make some choices for some days, and boom, we're done.  

What am I missing?


----------



## AngiTN

Huma said:


> Post number one has scared me to death.
> 
> I am not new to Disney, but very new to the wristbands and FP, etc.   We are only about 3wks away from our travel dates.  The Disney video pretty much just says *make some choices for some days, and boom, we're done*.
> 
> What am I missing?



Nothing really. That is all there is to it. Like all things though, you can put a lot of research and planning in to what you want to ride when or you can wing it and do the minimum as you said. I take it you haven't booked any FP yet? What you may learn, when you do go to book them, some of the attractions are "sold out" or in other words, all the FP for that ride for that day are gone already.


----------



## AngiTN

msimoneaux said:


> what if you don't have a park ticket for the day. Just ur hard ticketed event ticket.   Do I link the hard ticket event to MDE too?



As far as I know you'll have to link your hard ticket to MDE to use it to book FP. When I purchased ours they were linked automatically. Just using my account to buy them linked them in. And yes, once they are in MDE you can book FP (from 4-7) for that event.


----------



## Huma

AngiTN said:


> I take it you haven't booked any FP yet? What you may learn, when you do go to book them, some of the attractions are "sold out" or in other words, all the FP for that ride for that day are gone already.


   I miss the days of rope drop.  

So for those of us doing a "spur of the moment" trip, we pretty much have to stand in the long lines?  No FPs left?


----------



## AngiTN

Huma said:


> I miss the days of rope drop.
> 
> So for those of us doing a "spur of the moment" trip, we pretty much have to stand in the long lines?  No FPs left?



For headliners? Yes, in many cases. At least during the busy season. If you get there at opening then you can probably get one of the more popular rides for very late in the day. The smartest course of action for spur of the moment trips would be to get online and book the FP the moment you get the idea to head to Disney.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

So between American Idol or Indiana Jones..which would be a more worthwhile FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> So between American Idol or Indiana Jones..which would be a more worthwhile FP?



Which would you rather see?  Not being smart, but I think that's the answer.  Both attractions from an FP perspective are garbage.


----------



## mommy2paisley

I used the line for BOG FP for lunch, but it won't let me put my reservation number in.  It will let me type in the numbers but when I type the letters, it disappears completely.  Won't let me C&P my number either.  Anyone have this problem?


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

mesaboy2 said:


> Which would you rather see?  Not being smart, but I think that's the answer.  Both attractions from an FP perspective are garbage.


  Ok,so that's kind of what I was wondering. So apparently I can still get into either show rather easily and shouldn't waste a FP on these unless I choose to.


----------



## phabric

Fast Pass is based on the number of tickets you have?

I have 5 day tickets, 7 night stay at Pop (Dec 20-27), we will not be going to the parks the first day (Dec 20).  

I can get Fast Pass for the following 5 days from Dec 21- 25, correct? Or is it from the 20?


----------



## Dismomof2boys

PHABRIC:  In response to your question, you get 3 fast passes for each day you are in a park.  However, once you use up the 3 fast passes in a day, you may pick another one for another ride (assuming there are still some left for that ride). Make sense?


----------



## AngiTN

phabric said:


> Fast Pass is based on the number of tickets you have?
> 
> I have 5 day tickets, 7 night stay at Pop (Dec 20-27), we will not be going to the parks the first day (Dec 20).
> 
> I can get Fast Pass for the following 5 days from Dec 21- 25, correct? Or is it from the 20?



Yes, it's limited to the number of tickets you have.
You do not have to start them on day 1 of your trip.
You do not have to schedule them on consecutive days
For example, you have 7 days to book 5 days of FP so you can book on days 2, 3, 4, 6, 7 or days 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, etc. You just can't go over 5 days worth


----------



## NewRVLady

AngiTN said:


> For headliners? Yes, in many cases. At least during the busy season. If you get there at opening then you can probably get one of the more popular rides for very late in the day. The smartest course of action for spur of the moment trips would be to get online and book the FP the moment you get the idea to head to Disney.



I am booking room this week at Swan( for Nov)..... Can I still book fast passes?


----------



## CamrynsDisneyMom

I am trying to make my fast pass selections through the my experience app and my dates aren't showing only 30 days not 60.  Yes I am staying on property. I tried going through the disney website and there is a little lock next to make selections for fast passes and I am getting a message that at least on party member must have a valid ticket (I checked and they are all linked as this was a package we purchased) I am in tears because I can't get this done HELP PLEASE!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

I am no expert, but follow this thread everyday. It seems sometimes Disney website is not ready at midnight. In fact someone posted a response from them (disney) saying there is no set time for the system.

My advice is keep trying if this is your sixty day out. Good Luck!


----------



## db57me

CamrynsDisneyMom said:


> I am trying to make my fast pass selections through the my experience app and my dates aren't showing only 30 days not 60.  Yes I am staying on property. I tried going through the disney website and there is a little lock next to make selections for fast passes and I am getting a message that at least on party member must have a valid ticket (I checked and they are all linked as this was a package we purchased) I am in tears because I can't get this done HELP PLEASE!



We are at WDW now and the iPhone app is working well for last minute changes to our FP+ selections. However, I made all my original choices through the online version of MDE.  I would strongly suggest you start there, make your choices, then you will see them on the app.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/


----------



## cel_disney

CamrynsDisneyMom said:


> I am trying to make my fast pass selections through the my experience app and my dates aren't showing only 30 days not 60.  Yes I am staying on property. I tried going through the disney website and there is a little lock next to make selections for fast passes and I am getting a message that at least on party member must have a valid ticket (I checked and they are all linked as this was a package we purchased) I am in tears because I can't get this done HELP PLEASE!



There have been several reports that 1am is the new midnight.  Hopefully it has resolved itself by now but if not - call the help hotline.


----------



## ckelly14

NewRVLady said:


> I am booking room this week at Swan( for Nov)..... Can I still book fast passes?



Yes, FP+ at the Swan works the same way as onsite.  You need to have your 9 digit reservation number as well as your ticket linked in MDE, then you can make FP+ reservations at 60 days.


----------



## CamrynsDisneyMom

It let me in at 1am on the dot. We were able to get Elsa and Anna and the dwarf train which were my biggest concerns so I'm happy bit exhausted! Did not get to sleep until after three by the time I relaxed and destressed!


----------



## mom2rtk

CamrynsDisneyMom said:


> It let me in at 1am on the dot. We were able to get Elsa and Anna and the dwarf train which were my biggest concerns so I'm happy bit exhausted! Did not get to sleep until after three by the time I relaxed and destressed!



That seems to be happening a lot lately. Maybe Disney forgot to spring forward back in March? 

So glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## ngress

Camrynsmom.   I too am only seeing 30days out.  I'm guessing it's because I'm not in the booking window, but I'm a little worried.  I asked in a different thread and the consensus was that when my 60 day window opens I should be able to see 60days


----------



## AngiTN

ngress said:


> Camrynsmom.   I too am only seeing 30days out.  I'm guessing it's because I'm not in the booking window, but I'm a little worried.  I asked in a different thread and the consensus was that when my 60 day window opens I should be able to see 60days



I know that is how it was for me. I had tickets and room, not a package. I could book 30 days out right up till 60 days before our check in and then it jumped to 60 days. Right at midnight. Some are not switching over till 1:00 AM. No idea why there is a difference or how to know what time your account will turn on


----------



## AngiTN

mom2rtk said:


> That seems to be happening a lot lately. Maybe Disney forgot to spring forward back in March?
> 
> So glad you got what you wanted.



My theory is there are 2 data bases out there, on 2 different computers. One updates at midnight and one at 1:00. Which time your account turns over depends on which data base you are stored in. Mine is midnight. I don't know that there is any way to determine, in advance, which your will switch on.

I did notice that when I was playing around before my 60 days came I could go on at midnight and book for the next 30 days. It advanced dates each night at midnight. For those that have room only and tickets separate maybe see what time your date advances. That may give you a clue as to what time you'll get the 60 day access.

And now that I type that out I wonder if there is a common thread to those that get access at 1:00 and those that get access at midnight.... could all those that get access at midnight have room only and separate tickets and those that get access at 1:00 have a package?


----------



## siskaren

I don't understand why so many people think they should be able to see 60 days out from the current date when it's not 60 days out from their arrival date.  It makes perfect sense to me that you would only be able to see 30 days out (since anybody can make FP+ selections at 30 days out), and then when you're 60 days out from your arrival date, the additional days will open up. It doesn't make sense to show dates that you aren't eligible to book for.


----------



## AngiTN

siskaren said:


> I don't understand why so many people think they should be able to see 60 days out from the current date when it's not 60 days out from their arrival date.  It makes perfect sense to me that you would only be able to see 30 days out (since anybody can make FP+ selections at 30 days out), and then when you're 60 days out from your arrival date, the additional days will open up. It doesn't make sense to show dates that you aren't eligible to book for.



Never understood it myself but lots of folks do. I guess FP+ is a lot more confusing than I realize


----------



## sayheyrenee

My 60day window was June 23rd. I stayed up Sunday night and it did not open til 1:01am. Was able to book everything I wanted. 

Coordinating shows in the middle of two fast passes was challenging. The fast pass is only a 15 min window (say 10:30-10:45am) for the 11am show. That was difficult for me to figure out at first. I was looking for the 11am show time.


----------



## SRUAlmn

siskaren said:


> I don't understand why so many people think they should be able to see 60 days out from the current date when it's not 60 days out from their arrival date.  It makes perfect sense to me that you would only be able to see 30 days out (since anybody can make FP+ selections at 30 days out), and then when you're 60 days out from your arrival date, the additional days will open up. It doesn't make sense to show dates that you aren't eligible to book for.



I think, for me, it wasn't necessarily a case of thinking I should be able to see 60 days out, but the fact that I thought since I couldn't that things weren't in the system properly.  I have an AP voucher, and we have multiple types of tickets linked, so the fact that I couldn't see 60 days out before my 60 day mark just made me wonder if maybe things weren't ready to go (and I didn't want to wait until my booking date to find that out ) Once I read on here that it was normal to only see 30 days at a time I felt better.  Also, the whole 30 day for everyone window JUST started right before our 60 day mark so I felt like that had been a little unclear at that point


----------



## Emilyswish

CamrynsDisneyMom said:


> It let me in at 1am on the dot. We were able to get Elsa and Anna and the dwarf train which were my biggest concerns so I'm happy bit exhausted! Did not get to sleep until after three by the time I relaxed and destressed!



Today is my 60 days and I couldn't get on until 1am either but I couldn't get Anna and Elsa until late on the day we leave!


----------



## sayheyrenee

ngress said:


> Camrynsmom.   I too am only seeing 30days out.  I'm guessing it's because I'm not in the booking window, but I'm a little worried.  I asked in a different thread and the consensus was that when my 60 day window opens I should be able to see 60days



I have Sat, Wednesday and Thursday at MK. I couldn't get any on Saturday unless it was late at night. Wednesday I was able to get a 9:40am which I'm excited about.


----------



## redmomof4

I was just able to move my early afternoon FPs to early morning, we may be hectic at first, but should be able to get more earlier. Now, I HAVE to go to a Kiosk to get more, right? I can't reserve them on the app?


----------



## AngiTN

redmomof4 said:


> I was just able to move my early afternoon FPs to early morning, we may be hectic at first, but should be able to get more earlier. Now, I HAVE to go to a Kiosk to get more, right? I can't reserve them on the app?



Unless things change between now and your trip, yes you are correct. 4th and more only done at Kiosks in the park.


----------



## Dancing Queen

mesaboy2 said:


> There is no reason your existing FPs should be affected.



Thank you for your response and (of course) you were 100% correct. I really appreciate this thread. Thanks


----------



## Jack & Monica

If you did not get what you want, try checking back at a later date.  You can safely go in to MDE and start to change your FP selections.  If you do not hit the submit (or whatever it is called) button at the bottom, your original selections stay put.  
I have 15 other family members linked to my account.  When I try to make a change, it is for all 16 of us.  So far, at day -60, I got almost everything I wanted to get at most of the times I wanted.  I did go in about day -50 and change some attractions to an earlier time frame.  I was surprised to see availability there when it wasn't available before hand.  I got Soarin' at an earlier time frame.

Of course, each individual day is totally different.  So I just may be lucky.

I do not know if people had cancelled selections or if Disney is tweaking the system by adding extra Fast Passes.  

Bottom line:  I am very happy with the process.


----------



## wesfulmar

I was told by WDW employee today that you could make 4th and after Fastpass + on the app.  Is this true or not?


----------



## siskaren

wesfulmar said:


> I was told by WDW employee today that you could make 4th and after Fastpass + on the app.  Is this true or not?



Unless it just changed today, not.


----------



## ckelly14

Jack & Monica said:


> If you did not get what you want, try checking back at a later date.
> 
> Bottom line:  I am very happy with the process.



Agree with this 100%.  I originally mistook AM for PM and I booked my SDMT FP+ for 11PM!  I kept checking MDE with no luck, until early that morning, when I was able to change it to 12PM.  Bottom line- keep checking daily and don't give up!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I absolutely did NOT read all 155 pages of this thread, but want to say Thanks to Mesaboy2 for compiling and updating this information!! 

We aren't going until Christmas/NY (busiest week ever!) and this info will be very helpful.  Hopefully my only problem will be plowing through the throngs of people to make my FP+ window!!


----------



## Pirate princess 2

AngiTN said:


> My theory is there are 2 data bases out there, on 2 different computers. One updates at midnight and one at 1:00. Which time your account turns over depends on which data base you are stored in. Mine is midnight. I don't know that there is any way to determine, in advance, which your will switch on.
> 
> I did notice that when I was playing around before my 60 days came I could go on at midnight and book for the next 30 days. It advanced dates each night at midnight. For those that have room only and tickets separate maybe see what time your date advances. That may give you a clue as to what time you'll get the 60 day access.
> 
> And now that I type that out I wonder if there is a common thread to those that get access at 1:00 and those that get access at midnight.... could all those that get access at midnight have room only and separate tickets and those that get access at 1:00 have a package?



We have a package, and I was able to book all our FPs at midnight. It is strange how some can at midnight and others have to wait until 1.


----------



## abctriplets

I'm just a few days out from booking my fast-passes. Not staying on site, I can only do the month-in-advance bookings. Do I have any hope of there being decent choices left??


----------



## Stefecatzz

abctriplets said:


> I'm just a few days out from booking my fast-passes. Not staying on site, I can only do the month-in-advance bookings. Do I have any hope of there being decent choices left??



I have been signing into my MDE account to check the availability for 7DMT 30 days out & so far have had no trouble with it.  A&E has not been available but I'm not interested in that anyway.  I haven't been checking in other parks yet but thought maybe this would help.


----------



## nkosiek

Stefecatzz said:


> I have been signing into my MDE account to check the availability for 7DMT 30 days out & so far have had no trouble with it.  A&E has not been available but I'm not interested in that anyway.  I haven't been checking in other parks yet but thought maybe this would help.



Really? What do you define as "no trouble"? The reason I ask is that I am staying on site and trying to find a 7DMT for Aug 4th anytime before 5pm and can't. I know I'll be on the DME around 5:30 and so can't get one earlier in the day.


----------



## mesaboy2

nkosiek said:


> Really? What do you define as "no trouble"? The reason I ask is that I am staying on site and trying to find a 7DMT for Aug 4th anytime before 5pm and can't. I know I'll be on the DME around 5:30 and so can't get one earlier in the day.



7DMT and the A&E M&G are really the only two that may be a problem at 30 days.  Unacceptable in my opinion, but that's how the system works these days.


----------



## Stefecatzz

nkosiek said:


> Really? What do you define as "no trouble"? The reason I ask is that I am staying on site and trying to find a 7DMT for Aug 4th anytime before 5pm and can't. I know I'll be on the DME around 5:30 and so can't get one earlier in the day.



I have found 7DMT availability since I began checking for it 30 days out this past Thursday for afternoon & evening.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> 7DMT and the A&E M&G are really the only two that may be a problem at 30 days.  Unacceptable in my opinion, but that's how the system works these days.





Stefecatzz said:


> I have found 7DMT availability since I began checking for it 30 days out this past Thursday for afternoon & evening.



About a week ago my sister found out she'll be able to join us for part of our trip, so I called and added her, got her ticket linked, and copied FP+ for her.  We aren't doing A&E, and we had limited selections for Mine Train (the times the rest of us had weren't available as choices for her.)  Everything else was available at the same (or very close to the same) time.  At that point we were about 26ish days out.  Mine train was showing all time slots after 2:05pm as being available.  I've been signing in periodically this week to check and see if anything would open up so I could move her time closer to ours (9:35am.)  A couple days ago, the selection was down to about 4-5 time slots after 8pm.  Today, it's showing NO AVAILABILITY (today is 18 days out for us.)  Now, keep in mind, that's just for the day I was searching, not our whole trip, but things are "selling out" in advance.


----------



## edk35

If you are staying at Shades of Green...how does FP+ work? We don't get magic bands so is the park ticket what gets you in for your reserved ride time?


----------



## kmjc

nkosiek said:


> Really? What do you define as "no trouble"? The reason I ask is that I am staying on site and trying to find a 7DMT for Aug 4th anytime before 5pm and can't. I know I'll be on the DME around 5:30 and so can't get one earlier in the day.


I booked my FP+ a couple of weeks ago for my upcoming trip. I booked at 9 am 30 days out. I was able to book 7DMT, A&E, and STWB. When I first made the selections, it gave me very late times. I accepted them, then was able to change to the times that I wanted. My latest one is 7DMT at 2:40 pm.  A&E is for 9:05 am. I was very happy with what I got for the one day (July 11) that we will be in MK.

I think that the system is set up to give you later times for popular attractions. However, the process to edit the times was fairly easy to use and gave me much more desirable times. Good luck.


----------



## nkosiek

Hae been trying to do it 3 or 4 times a day since I booked and still nothing before 5pm.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

So the strategy right now is to accept the late times, even if you don't want them, then go back in and switch them later?  How long do you wait to start switching?


----------



## yce22princess

MAGICFOR2 said:


> So the strategy right now is to accept the late times, even if you don't want them, then go back in and switch them later?  How long do you wait to start switching?



You can go back and adjust it right away.


----------



## pookadoo77

ghtx said:


> Up to 3 thunderstorms per day can be pre-booked 60 days in advance (but only in one theme park).



haha


----------



## kmjc

MAGICFOR2 said:


> So the strategy right now is to accept the late times, even if you don't want them, then go back in and switch them later?  How long do you wait to start switching?


I adjusted my times immediately. It gives you a drop- down box with a selection of different times when you enter the edit feature. You don't get a choice of times initially.


----------



## Dreamscome2ru

It seems to me that the biggest problem with FP+ is the availability window open time of midnight/1am.  People are staying up late to book and at that time, they are anxious, tired and stressed.  The system works well, as designed, when your head is in a good place.

My suggestion to everyone approaching their window is to RELAX!  Start refreshed the first morning your window is open.  Go in, pick your three attractions for a day and take one of the recommended schedules.  It will tell you it's complete and then you have the option to go right back in and change a FP attraction or time.  If you choose to change a time, it will bring up all the time slots available.  It's ridiculously easy to do.  Just remember you can't overlap the one hour time slots so you need to move one attraction out of a time slot before you move another one into it.  Take your time, no need to rush.  It will work very well.

I'm checked my FPs today for my mid August trip.  The only thing unavailable is A&E and now with the summer event at HS, I'm sure we'll have no problem seeing them somewhere.  Crowds drop off in September so anyone booking then should be fine to.  I'm sure Disney does not want anyone to miss out on meeting them so they'll work to increase availability to them.


----------



## DJFan88

Dreamscome2ru said:


> It seems to me that the biggest problem with FP+ is the availability window open time of midnight/1am.  People are staying up late to book and at that time, they are anxious, tired and stressed.  The system works well, as designed, when your head is in a good place.
> 
> My suggestion to everyone approaching their window is to RELAX!  Start refreshed the first morning your window is open.  Go in, pick your three attractions for a day and take one of the recommended schedules.  It will tell you it's complete and then you have the option to go right back in and change a FP attraction or time.  If you choose to change a time, it will bring up all the time slots available.  It's ridiculously easy to do.  Just remember you can't overlap the one hour time slots so you need to move one attraction out of a time slot before you move another one into it.  Take your time, no need to rush.  It will work very well.
> 
> I'm checked my FPs today for my mid August trip.  The only thing unavailable is A&E and now with the summer event at HS, I'm sure we'll have no problem seeing them somewhere.  Crowds drop off in September so anyone booking then should be fine to.  I'm sure Disney does not want anyone to miss out on meeting them so they'll work to increase availability to them.



EXCELLENT ADVICE!  
I am only 30 something days away, and I can still go on and change things pretty much no problem.  Sure there are a couple of things you may want to get right away, but I probably got those around like 50 something days out (like 7DMT, Wishes).  

As far as people saying with the editing and accepting the late times.  The editing does work very well.  Also, when you do the initial acceptance thing, not sure if everyone realizes that there is actually 4 choices on a tab above and they tell you what they think is the "best match" which is usually the later times. (not sure why they would want you to think that, I'm sure there's some strategy behind it), but if you click on one of the other options "A" B, C  one of them is usually all early morning stuff.  If I'm going early morning I usually click that one and then edit from there.  I usually like a more middle one, because the first hour or two you should be able to get on some rides easier.


----------



## SRUAlmn

DJFan88 said:


> As far as people saying with the editing and accepting the late times.  The editing does work very well.  Also, when you do the initial acceptance thing, not sure if everyone realizes that there is actually 4 choices on a tab above and they tell you what they think is the "best match" which is usually the later times. (not sure why they would want you to think that, I'm sure there's some strategy behind it), but if you click on one of the other options "A" B, C  one of them is usually all early morning stuff.  If I'm going early morning I usually click that one and then edit from there.  I usually like a more middle one, because the first hour or two you should be able to get on some rides easier.



I actually did the opposite, and found it to work well.  If I wanted them for the morning, I picked the afternoon because it made it much easier to go back and edit them! For example;
If it offered me my three FPs for
9:00-10:00
10:45-11:45
12:30-1:30
When you go in to edit you'll only be able to pick times after 1:30 because earlier times would overlap with your selections. If you started with all later times, the whole morning would be open for you to switch to. Does that make sense?


----------



## DJFan88

SRUAlmn said:


> I actually did the opposite, and found it to work well.  If I wanted them for the morning, I picked the afternoon because it made it much easier to go back and edit them! For example;
> If it offered me my three FPs for
> 9:00-10:00
> 10:45-11:45
> 12:30-1:30
> When you go in to edit you'll only be able to pick times after 1:30 because earlier times would overlap with your selections. If you started with all later times, the whole morning would be open for you to switch to. Does that make sense?



Probably, not sure, didn't analyze it that far.  I just know I've had no problems at all.  I still go in and keep changing things.  I've not noticed anything about overlapping and have been able to change orders and things and get all my morning or whatever times as I wanted.  I didn't notice if it didn't let me overlap, so that I don't know, but all of my FP's follow each other, if I wanted them to.


----------



## Frozen2014

SRUAlmn said:


> I actually did the opposite, and found it to work well.  If I wanted them for the morning, I picked the afternoon because it made it much easier to go back and edit them! For example;
> If it offered me my three FPs for
> 9:00-10:00
> 10:45-11:45
> 12:30-1:30
> When you go in to edit you'll only be able to pick times after 1:30 because earlier times would overlap with your selections. If you started with all later times, the whole morning would be open for you to switch to. Does that make sense?



This is really good to know.  So basically if you want a morning time, and the time shown by the system is not good, then pick an afternoon time....then go in after so you can easily move it to an available morning time without conflict?


----------



## SRUAlmn

Frozen2014 said:


> This is really good to know.  So basically if you want a morning time, and the time shown by the system is not good, then pick an afternoon time....then go in after so you can easily move it to an available morning time without conflict?



Yes!!! I figured that out after I did my first couple and went in the edit and had to change them multiple times to work around the overlap. It was so much easier to just initially choose them for opposite times so you only had to edit each one once . I never had a situation in which the original ones offered all fell neatly in line back to back like I wanted them, so I had to edit them all.


----------



## ckelly14

edk35 said:


> If you are staying at Shades of Green...how does FP+ work? We don't get magic bands so is the park ticket what gets you in for your reserved ride time?



This would work just like an offsite stay, and will depend on when you get your tickets.  I know that some SOG guests wait until they arrive to pick up their tickets.  In that case, you won't be able to book FP+ until the tickets are linked in MDE.  If the tickets are linked ahead of time, you will be able to make FP+ up to 30 days prior to use.

Yes, your ticket will work in exactly the same way as the MB, except you won't be able to wear it on your wrist !


----------



## SPOERLX3

We are going in September and my only concern is for 7DMT  but with what I am reading, IF my 60 day window opens up on a Saturday, I shouldn't have any trouble waiting till Monday to book my FP+ and still be able to get a FP+ for 7DMT. Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## mggeary

SRUAlmn said:


> I actually did the opposite, and found it to work well.  If I wanted them for the morning, I picked the afternoon because it made it much easier to go back and edit them! For example;
> If it offered me my three FPs for
> 9:00-10:00
> 10:45-11:45
> 12:30-1:30
> When you go in to edit you'll only be able to pick times after 1:30 because earlier times would overlap with your selections. If you started with all later times, the whole morning would be open for you to switch to. Does that make sense?



Just be aware that many report more difficulty overlaping ADRs and FP when they go back and edit times.  We had this experience last trip, in which the original 3 could be overlapped with lunch ADRs (with a warning), but the eddited FPs could not overlap with ADRs, for a two house period.

For this reason, if we have a scheduled lunch ADR, I am going to try to get my FPs around lunch time pretty close with going back in and editing those.

Anyone else been able to reschedule FPs to overlap with table service lunch ADRs recently?


----------



## jack'smom

On our arrival day, we are headed to Animal Kingdom for the afternoon. Since it will be hot, I will be very pregnant, and my middle doesn't really care for the park , I was thinking of staying at the pool with the two youngest. Can my husband and oldest use our magic bands to use our fast passes if we did not go to the park?


----------



## wendy3

jack'smom said:


> On our arrival day, we are headed to Animal Kingdom for the afternoon. Since it will be hot, I will be very pregnant, and my middle doesn't really care for the park , I was thinking of staying at the pool with the two youngest. Can my husband and oldest use our magic bands to use our fast passes if we did not go to the park?



I don't think so. My understanding is that the wrist bands work like the old park tickets in that you have to use them to enter the park before you can use them IN the park (if you know what I mean).


----------



## knjbolen

I am in the same boat. I just became 60 days out at midnight. I have been trying to select my fp+ with no luck at all. Keeps saying my tickets are not linked. They plainly show up on MDE but they are in a package & for some reason it will not recognize them. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## knjbolen

Just hit the 1:00 am window (I'm on CST) and still can't get it to recognize my tickets


----------



## knjbolen

Did you ever get yours to work? I'm just at 60 days out now & mine still won't work. It says same as yours!


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

knjbolen said:


> I am in the same boat. I just became 60 days out at midnight. I have been trying to select my fp+ with no luck at all. Keeps saying my tickets are not linked. They plainly show up on MDE but they are in a package & for some reason it will not recognize them. Ugh!!!!!





knjbolen said:


> Just hit the 1:00 am window (I'm on CST) and still can't get it to recognize my tickets


----------



## knjbolen

Thank you! Will just keep trying.....


----------



## mom2rtk

wendy3 said:


> I don't think so. My understanding is that the wrist bands work like the old park tickets in that you have to use them to enter the park before you can use them IN the park (if you know what I mean).



Unless something has changed recently, that feature has not been working since they changed to FP+.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

yce22princess said:


> You can go back and adjust it right away.





kmjc said:


> I adjusted my times immediately. It gives you a drop- down box with a selection of different times when you enter the edit feature. You don't get a choice of times initially.



Thank you!  Strange that it just tries to assign you a time, but I guess some guests might not know they can change - kind of like the airlines just assigning a seat if you don't go in and choose one.


----------



## wajones2

jack'smom said:


> On our arrival day, we are headed to Animal Kingdom for the afternoon. Since it will be hot, I will be very pregnant, and my middle doesn't really care for the park , I was thinking of staying at the pool with the two youngest. Can my husband and oldest use our magic bands to use our fast passes if we did not go to the park?




Things may have changed, but we were able to do this in March.


----------



## wendy3

mom2rtk said:


> Unless something has changed recently, that feature has not been working since they changed to FP+.



Soooo, you do NOT have to use the band to get into the park? You can use your own band to get into the park and have the extra band(s) in your pocket and still use them for the FP+? That would be great! Sorry about the bad info, Jack'smom. Have a great trip!


----------



## jco_direwolf

Magicbands are just a reference to your MDE account you have to enter the park using a band linked to your MDE account that has the fastpasses on it. 

Now if the checking is enabled is a different story.  

But again the band, park entry and FP are all digital data on a server somewhere at WDW. the band/card is just a way to get to the information. 

IF Disney wanted to they could have a CM with an iPad standing by each attraction logging in Sue from Boise ah there 10 maple street check. But they choose to use RFID tags instead which point to Sue's information by reading a long basically random uniq number. 

So if/when enforcement of being in the park is done you'll just have to enter with a magic band linked to the account with your park passes and fastpass on it.


----------



## mom2rtk

wendy3 said:


> Soooo, you do NOT have to use the band to get into the park? You can use your own band to get into the park and have the extra band(s) in your pocket and still use them for the FP+? That would be great! Sorry about the bad info, Jack'smom. Have a great trip!



That has been the case so far. No way to know if they will turn that feature on at some point.


----------



## jack'smom

mom2rtk said:


> That has been the case so far. No way to know if they will turn that feature on at some point.



Thanks for the info. This will work perfectly for us.


----------



## bluecastle

jack'smom said:


> Thanks for the info. This will work perfectly for us.



Just a thought. Make sure you have a way to get into your hotel room while your MBs are having fun at the park.


----------



## winegirl

good info


----------



## Rileygirl

keep having to find this thread, the first post is excellent info. Wish they could stickey it. Thanks Mesaboy2


----------



## jack'smom

bluecastle said:


> Just a thought. Make sure you have a way to get into your hotel room while your MBs are having fun at the park.



Yes, definitely. My 2 year old will have a MB but no fastpass+.


----------



## abctriplets

30 days out (off-site hotel), FP+ worked great at midnight. Got MineCart for 5pm, and Splash/Thunder Mountain for earlier.


----------



## winegirl

Rileygirl said:


> keep having to find this thread, the first post is excellent info. Wish they could stickey it. Thanks Mesaboy2


----------



## maryandtyson

Rileygirl said:


> keep having to find this thread, the first post is excellent info. Wish they could stickey it. Thanks Mesaboy2


You can subscribe to it.


----------



## nkosiek

Okay, I've read plenty of stuff on them and experienced FP+ back on MLK Weekend. Going in just over 3 weeks for 8 days and other than having our first 2 days planned because of how late we get in as well as an ADR @ BOG, we've got nothing else really planned. Since we already have a 7DMT that second day and have no interest in A&E, do we need to book FP+ for the other days or will the day before suffice? I'm travelling with a pregnant wife and 2-inlaws. None of us are HUGE on the planning everything a month or more out and am just trying to gauge from anyone who's been there the last few weeks whether or not I'll be shut out of rides like Space, BTMR, Everest, RnR.


----------



## snayak

I've read various tips that include "moving up your 2nd FP after you used the first"

How exactly do you do this? For example, if I have a FP+ for TSMM at 9am, then TOT at 10am, and ST @ 11, does this mean I:

1. go to TSMM at RD, use FP+, be done by 9:20
2. Go into MDE app, and change the time for TOT from 10 to 9:20
3. Ride TOT and move ST to 10am (or whatever)

Is this dependent on FP+ availability for those attractions? Meaning, if TOT isn't available until 4pm, the only option I have for moving it from 10am is 4pm, not 9:30am?


----------



## EeyoreFan19

When booking your FP+, do you have to go in order of your park days, meaning book your first park day FP+ first?  We're going to be in the parks 9/7,9/8, 9,9, 9,11.  Can I book the ones we want for 9/11 first (looking for A&E this day), and then book FP+ for the other days later?  Or would I need to start with 9/7 and go in order from there?


----------



## yce22princess

EeyoreFan19 said:


> When booking your FP+, do you have to go in order of your park days, meaning book your first park day FP+ first?  We're going to be in the parks 9/7,9/8, 9,9, 9,11.  Can I book the ones we want for 9/11 first (looking for A&E this day), and then book FP+ for the other days later?  Or would I need to start with 9/7 and go in order from there?



You can go in any order you'd like!  Good luck!


----------



## Itinkso

snayak said:


> I've read various tips that include "moving up your 2nd FP after you used the first"
> 
> How exactly do you do this? For example, if I have a FP+ for TSMM at 9am, then TOT at 10am, and ST @ 11, does this mean I:
> 
> 1. go to TSMM at RD, use FP+, be done by 9:20
> 2. Go into MDE app, and change the time for TOT from 10 to 9:20
> 3. Ride TOT and move ST to 10am (or whatever)
> 
> Is this dependent on FP+ availability for those attractions? Meaning, if TOT isn't available until 4pm, the only option I have for moving it from 10am is 4pm, not 9:30am?



Yes, it is totally dependent upon availability. The easiest way to do it is ask an iPad CM if there is any availability for the current time and the CM can quickly check to see if there is availability for your complete group.


----------



## mhochman

Thanks, everyone.  This is such an informative thread and I have learned so much.  I want to add two pieces of information to the thread.  The first is advice for everyone, while the second is just my opinion.

1. I tried for the first time yesterday to book fastpass+ for my trip (34 days from now).  I was able to get most of what I wanted at times I wanted.  I was surprised that one morning at MK I was able to book SM for relatively early, but not BTMRR (until late in the day).  I checked again this morning, and suddenly BTMRR was available for the window just after my SM window, so I was able to make the change (from Pirates).  And before you ask, yes, I tried to make the time change to BT just after I booked it yesterday, but there were no morning slots available at all, while plenty are today.  _So my advice is this_: If you don't get a time you want, check back often.  Unlike dining ressies, which I think most of us book and forget about until the trip, I think you should be looking at these FP+ ressies as much more fluid.

2. It's been asked and briefly debated in this thread about when it is best to make your FP+, morning or afternoon/evening.  our touring style is to never stay in one park all day.  We return to the pool for lunch/afternoon, then always go to a second park in the late afternoon/evening.  Based on anecdotal reports, I believe it makes much more sense to rope drop for the first park, then FP for the second park, to be sure to FP for headliners.  Of course, this is my first trip with FP+, and I could very well change my mind after we go through it.  I will try to remember to report back after the trip.

(For those thinking I contradicted myself between my morning FP experience in item 1 and my thoughts in item 2, we are not going to a second park that day, just staying at the pool, maybe heading to DD for dinner.)


----------



## grizzy77

I'm sure this has been covered as this thread is awesome! Have a couple questions.

OK, we have 12 in group consisting of a 2yo, 7yo, 4 grandparents, and some aunts and uncles. Is it possible for some in the group to use others FP+ spot?

For example. Say all of us get BTMRR fp+'s. Could some of us go ride it, and then borrow the tickets of those that don't want to ride it to get back in line for a second ride? Our 7yo loves it while some of the grandparents don't.  Is this easier done with bands or tickets?

Second question. Since the 2yo doesn't need a ticket he doesn't need FP reservations...right? SO, if we all got FP+'s for Winnie the Pooh can we split up taking him multiple times (Mom and Dad take him with their FP, Aunt and Uncle take him with theirs, etc)?  

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## lovin'fl

Grizzly77- I can answer 1 of your questions.  We were a group of 15 in Dec and what we did if certain folks didn't want their FP+ and others wanted to use them...we just took their bands as there is no way to bump someone else's FP+ over to someone else through MDE/app/kiosk.  So we'd just borrow their MB to use their unwanted FP+.  

My question-
Me and my 2 DDs have PAPs and I have linked them. My mom is joining us so I bought 4 day park hoppers for her and linked them. Then I made all our FP+ (for trip in Aug). Now I see that HS is open late on our arrival day and I booked Fantasmic for my DDs and I. I need to add another day to my mom's hoppers once we get to WDW (SSR) and then go on app to add Fantasmic for my mom (which shouldn't be a problem as I heard there are tons usually available the day of). But will adding a day to her hopper make us lose ALL her other FP+ resies? Will they cancel the 4 day hopper to give us a 5 day hopper? And if so, I think that will cancel all her FP+ resies, no?


----------



## siskaren

They won't cancel the 4-day hopper, they'll just add a day to it. She won't lose her FP+ reservations.


----------



## grizzy77

lovin'fl said:


> Grizzly77- I can answer 1 of your questions.  We were a group of 15 in Dec and what we did if certain folks didn't want their FP+ and others wanted to use them...we just took their bands as there is no way to bump someone else's FP+ over to someone else through MDE/app/kiosk.  So we'd just borrow their MB to use their unwanted FP+.



Thanks Lovin . 

I wonder if there would be any hangups doing the same thing with tickets instead of bands. I guess our 7yo's ticket is just slightly different looking so a CM could spot something off if he used an adults ticket to ride again. I guess we could just get the bands.


----------



## Itinkso

grizzy77 said:


> Thanks Lovin .  I wonder if there would be any hangups doing the same thing with tickets instead of bands. I guess our 7yo's ticket is just slightly different looking so a CM could spot something off if he used an adults ticket to ride again. I guess we could just get the bands.



You don't need the MagicBands. As long as there is a valid Fp in MDE and the ticket links to it, anyone using the ticket will be fine.


----------



## grizzy77

Itinkso said:


> You don't need the MagicBands. As long as there is a valid Fp in MDE and the ticket links to it, anyone using the ticket will be fine.



Thanks Tink!

Any insight on my second question:

_*Since our 2yo doesn't need a ticket he doesn't need FP reservations...right? SO, if we all got FP+'s for Winnie the Pooh can we split up taking him multiple times (Mom and Dad take him with their FP, then Aunt and Uncle take him with theirs, etc)? *_


.


----------



## Itinkso

grizzy77 said:


> Thanks Tink!  Any insight on my second question:  Since our 2yo doesn't need a ticket he doesn't need FP reservations...right? SO, if we all got FP+'s for Winnie the Pooh can we split up taking him multiple times (Mom and Dad take him with their FP, then Aunt and Uncle take him with theirs, etc)?   .



Yes, what a great time he will have!!


----------



## jco_direwolf

grizzy77 said:


> SO, if we all got FP+'s for Winnie the Pooh can we split up taking him multiple times (Mom and Dad take him with their FP, then Aunt and Uncle take him with theirs, etc)?   .



Yep use to do that all the time.   Then he aged


----------



## seobaina

Sorry if they've been answered (and thanks for the info on post one) but

Do most people try to book fps for the afternoon when the parks are busier of the morning? And when you try to book originally do you even get that choice?

Thanks


----------



## seobaina

Alsowe MIGHT have to change our hotel dates as we've not got our flights booked yet. If we do change them it would be within the same period we have booked, just poss earlier flight out, later flight back, etc. I'm not gonna know until after I've booked (i.e. within the 60 day period). We'll still be staying in the hotel but if I alter the hotel dates will this lose all the fastpasses ADRs etc I have booked at that point?

Thank you


----------



## southernfriedmom

Itinkso said:


> You don't need the MagicBands. As long as there is a valid Fp in MDE and the ticket links to it, anyone using the ticket will be fine.



Just to clarify... Our entire family of 6 have AP's. Only two of our family members ride anything remotely thrilling so several days I split one set of FP's up into 3 rides w/ 2 people each. My plan was to just bring our RFID AP cards to give to my husband to use when riding rides w/ my DS using someone else's FP. I thought this might make more sense than taking off MB and risking losing those. Does this logic seem to make sense and will our cards work even if we used MB as park admittance? Thanks!!!


----------



## Itinkso

southernfriedmom said:


> Just to clarify... Our entire family of 6 have AP's. Only two of our family members ride anything remotely thrilling so several days I split one set of FP's up into 3 rides w/ 2 people each. My plan was to just bring our RFID AP cards to give to my husband to use when riding rides w/ my DS using someone else's FP. I thought this might make more sense than taking off MB and risking losing those. Does this logic seem to make sense and will our cards work even if we used MB as park admittance? Thanks!!!



The cards will work because they link to MDE and the Fp data.


----------



## grizzy77

Itinkso said:


> Yes, what a great time he will have!!





jco_direwolf said:


> Yep use to do that all the time.   Then he aged





We took him last year, at 18 months, and the first thing he said when he saw the CM's (getting you out of the hunny pot) was, "more, again, again!". 

Luckily the entire group got the old school paper FP's so we took him 2 more times. Good to hear this method will still work.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## mrsclark

I apologize for this question as I am sure it has been asked (and answered) before - we rescheduled our travel dates to two weeks later than our original plan.  I have some FP+ booked already for our initial dates - I would like to "unbook" them so someone else can have them as we now won't be there on those days.

How do I do that?

The FP+ for our new vacation dates have not been unlocked yet so I can't just edit them and change the date.


----------



## monique5

It has been noted on several threads that the CP Dining Package will not include the special viewing area for IllumiNations. We'll know definitely this week, but I will go with the NOT included due to FP+. This is not good b/c of the tiers @ Epcot. I would have to give up Soarin'. Side note-we are losing a lot of perks/extras @ Disney, but prices stay the same (CP Dining Pckg, MM, Meal Photos) or continue to increase.

Will your FP+ priority/recommendation change during the week of Christmas for IllumiNations? Any luck/reports on 4th or 5th FP+ for IllumiNations? Thanks!

Edit to Add: Posted by Robo in another thread...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51745915#post51745915

Is the current FP+ area the same as previous years CP Dining Package special viewing area?


----------



## mesaboy2

mrsclark said:


> I apologize for this question as I am sure it has been asked (and answered) before - we rescheduled our travel dates to two weeks later than our original plan.  I have some FP+ booked already for our initial dates - I would like to "unbook" them so someone else can have them as we now won't be there on those days.  How do I do that?  The FP+ for our new vacation dates have not been unlocked yet so I can't just edit them and change the date.



I think you'll just have to wait until you can edit to the new dates.  I wouldn't worry too much about freeing them up ASAP.    



monique5 said:


> It has been noted on several threads that the CP Dining Package will not include the special viewing area for IllumiNations. We'll know definitely this week, but I will go with the NOT included due to FP+. This is not good b/c of the tiers @ Epcot. I would have to give up Soarin'. Side note-we are losing a lot of perks/extras @ Disney, but prices stay the same (CP Dining Pckg, MM, Meal Photos) or continue to increase.  *Will your FP+ priority/recommendation change during the week of Christmas for IllumiNations?* Any luck/reports on 4th or 5th FP+ for IllumiNations? Thanks!



Nope.  High crowds or low crowds, the *relative * worth of FPs stays the same in my opinion.  The list is really based on relativity.  (Pan will always be a better choice in terms of saving time than PhilharMagic, for instance.)


----------



## mrsclark

mesaboy2 said:


> I think you'll just have to wait until you can edit to the new dates.  I wouldn't worry too much about freeing them up ASAP.



Thanks mesaboy2!  I appreciate your answer!


----------



## donp

So is the 60-day out FP+ selection time been pretty consistent at 1AM?--not letting me book yet . . .


----------



## mesaboy2

donp said:


> So is the 60-day out FP+ selection time been pretty consistent at 1AM?--not letting me book yet . . .



Many at midnight, many recently at 1:00a.


----------



## Tonyz

donp said:


> So is the 60-day out FP+ selection time been pretty consistent at 1AM?--not letting me book yet . . .




Same here, buddy!! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## donp

mesaboy2 said:


> Many at midnight, many recently at 1:00a.



So, just go to the FP selection page, and keep refreshing?  I guess I was hoping for some sort of horns and fanfare!


----------



## mesaboy2

donp said:


> So, just go to the FP selection page, and keep refreshing?  I guess I was hoping for some sort of horns and fanfare!



That's what I would do.  Good luck!


----------



## donp

Tonyz said:


> Same here, buddy!! Glad I'm not alone!



Tonyz--watching Karate Kid while I wait.  Wax on, Wax off . . .


----------



## monique5

Is the current FP+ area the same as previous years CP Dining Package special viewing area?


----------



## mesaboy2

monique5 said:


> Is the current FP+ area the same as previous years CP Dining Package special viewing area?



The current FP viewing area is near one of the twin gift shops in World Showcase Plaza.


----------



## juliebug

fixed sorry


----------



## Tonyz

donp said:


> Tonyz--watching Karate Kid while I wait.  Wax on, Wax off . . .




Hey buddy, how'd you end up doing? 

I got everything I wanted! Even had an extra space for my last MK day so I grabbed a meeting with Anna and Elsa! 

So far, Fast Pass+ is good with me!


----------



## donp

Tonyz said:


> Hey buddy, how'd you end up doing?
> 
> I got everything I wanted! Even had an extra space for my last MK day so I grabbed a meeting with Anna and Elsa!
> 
> So far, Fast Pass+ is good with me!



Yup--got it all.  Turned on right at 1AM.  Just finished Karate Kid, too!  My wife makes fun of me because I had never seen it.  Not bad . . .


----------



## MouseEXP

If I was arriving at the park at 5pm, which attractions should I get a FP for.
FYI the park closes at 10pm on a Monday.

Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is the ONLY attraction that we need to experience on this day.

Thanks


----------



## lovin'fl

MouseEXP said:


> If I was arriving at the park at 5pm, which attractions should I get a FP for.
> FYI the park closes at 10pm on a Monday.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is the ONLY attraction that we need to experience on this day.
> 
> Thanks



I would do 7DMT, Buzz and Big Thunder (and I would pick a time for BT when fireworks are going off...we love to ride BT during fireworks).

DH would do 7DMT, Space MT and Big Thunder (he loves SM, me not so much).


----------



## tamarag

Question for anyone.  I have a party of 7 and for some reason on my app on my phone and the my disney experience web site don't match up.  It will only let me see fp's for the people in my group that have the same last name.  Plus they aren't the same reservations on my app and computer.  It is so strange.  Also it has let me schedule 4 FP's for myself...I am not a fan of the app.  

Next question is that I am currently the only one with the app.  So say my group of 5 is on one attraction while I am with my 4 yr old on another attraction....how does my other party access the ride if I have the phone with me?  Should they all have the app?  Can they all access the reservations?  I am trying to avoid the magic bands.  We stay off site.  

Lastly If I only want to take my 4 yr old to see Anna and Elsa we need 2 FP's or only one for him?

Sorry for so many questions.  I am quite puzzled!


----------



## mesaboy2

tamarag said:


> 1.  Question for anyone.  I have a party of 7 and for some reason on my app on my phone and the my disney experience web site don't match up.  It will only let me see fp's for the people in my group that have the same last name.  Plus they aren't the same reservations on my app and computer.  It is so strange.  Also it has let me schedule 4 FP's for myself...I am not a fan of the app.
> 
> 2.  Next question is that I am currently the only one with the app.  So say my group of 5 is on one attraction while I am with my 4 yr old on another attraction....how does my other party access the ride if I have the phone with me?  Should they all have the app?  Can they all access the reservations?  I am trying to avoid the magic bands.  We stay off site.
> 
> 3.  Lastly If I only want to take my 4 yr old to see Anna and Elsa we need 2 FP's or only one for him?    Sorry for so many questions.  I am quite puzzled!



1.  Trust the site over the app.

2.  Either MagicBands or standard tickets will allow anyone access to FP queues.

3.  Everyone entering the FP queue needs an FP.  (Addressed in OP.)  So you'll need two.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Thanks for making this list!


----------



## crazymomof4

MouseEXP said:


> If I was arriving at the park at 5pm, which attractions should I get a FP for.
> FYI the park closes at 10pm on a Monday.
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is the ONLY attraction that we need to experience on this day.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for asking this... we also have 2 days where we will arrive at MK in the evening with no other FP+'s earlier in the day.


----------



## VickiVM

I have already purchased 2 of my 5 tickets from UT, but need to get 2 more and my sister purchased hers, which I think I'll do through WDW website, in the interest of time since we leave in 3 weeks. 

First - once I pay for them online with Disney, will I be able to start reserving our FP's even if I'm choosing will-call?

Second - if I set the 5 of us up as family/friends group, will I be able to combine all the ticket media for same f/p times?

So sorry if this sounds a little on the ignorant side...I admit, I've fallen on my acquired WDW skills in the last few years!

Thanks.


----------



## monique5

Duplicate


----------



## monique5

mesaboy2 said:


> Nope.  High crowds or low crowds, the *relative * worth of FPs stays the same in my opinion.  The list is really based on relativity.  (Pan will always be a better choice in terms of saving time than PhilharMagic, for instance.)



Thanks!

I have never seen IllumiNations, so I do not know about the viewing areas, visibility, etc. DD6 will be with us, I know crowd level is 10, Christmas Eve. So I'm not familiar with viewing areas @ EP like I am @ MK & HS. We have had the special seating areas at both & it works wells with small child.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Tomorrow is my 60 day mark and I'm planning on getting up early to book FP+.  We are a party of 4.  There will be times that we will split up; ie. myself & DS doing A & E meet while DH & DD do SM.  When booking the FP+, is it better to book all 4 for A&E, then change 2 of them later, or should I book 2 for A&E and 2 for SM?  I can't believe how much I am stressing out over this!  Thank you!


----------



## SPOERLX3

EeyoreFan19 said:


> Tomorrow is my 60 day mark and I'm planning on getting up early to book FP+.  We are a party of 4.  There will be times that we will split up; ie. myself & DS doing A & E meet while DH & DD do SM.  When booking the FP+, is it better to book all 4 for A&E, then change 2 of them later, or should I book 2 for A&E and 2 for SM?  I can't believe how much I am stressing out over this!  Thank you!



Why not do all 4 for both, then if they want to ride SM twice and your DD wants to see A&E again, y'all can trade your MB's and go again. Just a thought


----------



## MAD on Disney

First of all, thanks mesaboy2 for the constantly updated info at the start of this thread. My apologies if these questions are too specific and should be their own thread.

We will be soon be booking FP+ for our fall trip.  My greatest dilemma is the tiering at Studios (I know, I'm not alone).  My wife's favorite ride in all the parks is Toy Story.  My children's favorite ride in all the parks is Rock-n-Roller.  We plan to hit Studios for two days of our trip.  With the tiering, of course, we can FP+ one or the other each day, but not both.  We prefer not to split up (besides, while they each have their favorites, they each like the other as well).  Right now I see a couple of options:

1.  Since TSMM probably has the worst lines, FP+ it on both days, riding RnR standby (hoping for shorter lines at RnR at rope drop or later in evening).

2.  FP+ TSMM on one day and RnR on the other, guaranteeing a ride on each at least once if we otherwise deem standby lines to be too long to handle (I know that sounds crazy if these are our favorite rides, but we HATE long lines).

I would appreciate thoughts on either of these options, or any other suggestions.  Thanks in advance.

P.S. We are hoping that crowd levels in September are low enough that it makes most of our FP+ decisions moot!


----------



## stacielee

MAD on Disney said:


> First of all, thanks mesaboy2 for the constantly updated info at the start of this thread. My apologies if these questions are too specific and should be their own thread.
> 
> We will be soon be booking FP+ for our fall trip.  My greatest dilemma is the tiering at Studios (I know, I'm not alone).  My wife's favorite ride in all the parks is Toy Story.  My children's favorite ride in all the parks is Rock-n-Roller.  We plan to hit Studios for two days of our trip.  With the tiering, of course, we can FP+ one or the other each day, but not both.  We prefer not to split up (besides, while they each have their favorites, they each like the other as well).  Right now I see a couple of options:
> 
> 1.  Since TSMM probably has the worst lines, FP+ it on both days, riding RnR standby (hoping for shorter lines at RnR at rope drop or later in evening).
> 
> 2.  FP+ TSMM on one day and RnR on the other, guaranteeing a ride on each at least once if we otherwise deem standby lines to be too long to handle (I know that sounds crazy if these are our favorite rides, but we HATE long lines).
> 
> I would appreciate thoughts on either of these options, or any other suggestions.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S. We are hoping that crowd levels in September are low enough that it makes most of our FP+ decisions moot!



I would do #1. If you do your 3 FP+ early in the day, you might get RnR as your 4th FP+.


----------



## brerboys

We have a room only ressie for the first night due to a flight change.  We chose AoA to check it out and since there isn't free dining, it was a cheaper option.  We arrive late, so no park that day.  Then Sunday we will send our luggage to AKL and then start our trip.  So can we book our FP starting with the date of the Saturday room only ressie or do we wait until Sunday?


----------



## crazymomof4

July 8th is the day my window opens for FP+.
I understand that many have posted that they are not able to begin selecting until 1am on the day of, so I'm not freaking out bc it's past midnight EST and I cannot make my selections online just yet but......

Prior to midnight the message I rec'd stated that I would be able to make my selections on July 8th.   AFTER midnight, now I'm getting a message saying I *can't make selections until Sept 6th..... my check in day.*
Anyone else get this too?  Did it go away at 1am or after?


----------



## BahamasBride03

crazymomof4 said:


> July 8th is the day my window opens for FP+.
> I understand that many have posted that they are not able to begin selecting until 1am on the day of, so I'm not freaking out bc it's past midnight EST and I cannot make my selections online just yet but......
> 
> Prior to midnight the message I rec'd stated that I would be able to make my selections on July 8th.   AFTER midnight, now I'm getting a message saying I *can't make selections until Sept 6th..... my check in day.*
> Anyone else get this too?  Did it go away at 1am or after?




I am getting this message too!!!


----------



## DanceDrawDream

crazymomof4 said:


> July 8th is the day my window opens for FP+.
> I understand that many have posted that they are not able to begin selecting until 1am on the day of, so I'm not freaking out bc it's past midnight EST and I cannot make my selections online just yet but......
> 
> Prior to midnight the message I rec'd stated that I would be able to make my selections on July 8th.   AFTER midnight, now I'm getting a message saying I *can't make selections until Sept 6th..... my check in day.*
> Anyone else get this too?  Did it go away at 1am or after?



I have the same dates as you! Although I didn't know about waiting until 1am, so that answers my question as to why I couldn't select Sept. 6th yet! But I'm not seeing any messages telling me when I can selectwhere did you see that?


----------



## crazymomof4

DanceDrawDream said:


> I have the same dates as you! Although I didn't know about waiting until 1am, so that answers my question as to why I couldn't select Sept. 6th yet! But I'm not seeing any messages telling me when I can select…where did you see that?



Under "My Plans"  There are 3 actions you can take:  Select FP+, Make Dining Reservations, or Set Up Reminders.   Under the FP+ there is a blue button you can click "Make Selections".  I get the message when I click that.  It reads: "*You may begin making FastPass+ selections for your vacation on September 6, 2014."*  Ya, that'll be good....  I'll make them at 1am on Sept 6th and then go to bed for 2 hours and then wake up at 4am to go to the airport!!


----------



## MAD on Disney

crazymomof4 said:


> It reads: "You may begin making FastPass+ selections for your vacation on September 6, 2014."



I believe it means you may now begin making reservations for your vacation which begins on September 6.  That is why you started getting that message, because it is now past midnight (Eastern) and is supposed to be the case.  However, as you are finding out, reality does not match the message.  It seems almost every night folks are finding that they have to wait to sometime past midnight; either 1:00 AM or even early the next morning (and yes, I know that both midnight and 1:00 AM are early the next morning, but I mean they go to bed and then sign up for FP+ when they wake up).


----------



## ckelly14

VickiVM said:


> I have already purchased 2 of my 5 tickets from UT, but need to get 2 more and my sister purchased hers, which I think I'll do through WDW website, in the interest of time since we leave in 3 weeks.
> 
> First - once I pay for them online with Disney, will I be able to start reserving our FP's even if I'm choosing will-call?
> 
> Second - if I set the 5 of us up as family/friends group, will I be able to combine all the ticket media for same f/p times?
> 
> So sorry if this sounds a little on the ignorant side...I admit, I've fallen on my acquired WDW skills in the last few years!
> 
> Thanks.



If you choose will call, I believe you will need to link the tickets via ticket number (should be on your e-mail) prior to making FP+.  I had tickets sent to my house and had to wait until they arrived to enter the ticket number in MDE.  Others are posting that tickets ordered from Disney are automatically entered in MDE if ordered from the website.

Grouping FP+ reservations should be independent of ticket media.  As long as everyone has tickets, from whatever source, and  the tickets are registered in MDE, and everyone is on your MDE account, you should be able to make reservations for all.


----------



## crazymomof4

MAD on Disney said:


> I believe it means you may now begin making reservations for your vacation which begins on September 6.  That is why you started getting that message, because it is now past midnight (Eastern) and is supposed to be the case.  However, as you are finding out, reality does not match the message.  It seems almost every night folks are finding that they have to wait to sometime past midnight; either 1:00 AM or even early the next morning (and yes, I know that both midnight and 1:00 AM are early the next morning, but I mean they go to bed and then sign up for FP+ when they wake up).



Found out on another thread that everyone else was getting the same message. But, as expected, it DID open up and allow us to make our FP+s just after 1am.  Tired puppy this morning..... 4 hrs sleep just doesn't do it!


----------



## 1stvisit0909

crazymomof4 said:


> Found out on another thread that everyone else was getting the same message. But, as expected, it DID open up and allow us to make our FP+s just after 1am.  Tired puppy this morning..... 4 hrs sleep just doesn't do it!



Yep opened at 1 for me too.  Extra coffee girls me today. On the plus side I was waiting for sept to open and checked for the candlelight processional, since it was supposed to open today. Got it at midnight so at least I didn't have to get up to so that a few hours later? Silver lining? Lol


----------



## SPOERLX3

My FP+ date opens on July 26th for our September trip, for me to be able to make my FP selections.
We will be camping that weekend (no wi-fi access ) So i won't be able to make my FP+ selections until Monday the 28th. 
My biggest concern is for 7DMT (no A&E for us). 
If I have to wait a couple of days past my date, will I have trouble getting FP's?
Are there any other rides that are hard to get FP's, like A&E?


----------



## taiko225

SPOERLX3 said:


> My FP+ date opens on July 26th for our September trip, for me to be able to make my FP selections. We will be camping that weekend (no wi-fi access ) So i won't be able to make my FP+ selections until Monday the 28th. My biggest concern is for 7DMT (no A&E for us). If I have to wait a couple of days past my date, will I have trouble getting FP's? Are there any other rides that are hard to get FP's, like A&E?



It is not hard to get 7DMT.... I booked it on my 40-ish days  and I still got hundreds of choice for time.  Wasn't about to get A&E but then the next day 2 slots for A&E available for me to choose.  So if you can't get it on that day keep coming back and suddenly some slots will appear!


----------



## Figment Mom

SPOERLX3 said:


> My FP+ date opens on July 26th for our September trip, for me to be able to make my FP selections.
> We will be camping that weekend (no wi-fi access ) So i won't be able to make my FP+ selections until Monday the 28th.
> My biggest concern is for 7DMT (no A&E for us).
> If I have to wait a couple of days past my date, will I have trouble getting FP's?
> Are there any other rides that are hard to get FP's, like A&E?



I booked at about 45 days out and got 7DMT for all 3 of my MK days at times that I wanted.


----------



## DanceDrawDream

Question if anyone can help! 

I have 4 days of park passes, which I am booking FP+ for, spending one day at each park. On the 5th day I have tickets for MNSSHP (which I've never been to before) and am wondering can I book FP+ in the Magic Kingdom then during the time of the party? Or I've also heard they let you in around 4pm even though it starts at 7pm, so I'm wondering if I could do FP+ during that time period in the MK?

Let me know!


----------



## nogreenworld

i have a question for anyone with FP+ experience, too.

we've been to disney a few times, but not since the new FP+.  we are planning on travelling coming up in january, with another family.  both of us are groups of three with two adults and a child under 13.

i saw the information about linking friends and family together, and figured this would be a great thing and allow me to make FP+ selections for all 6 of us.

we got the accounts linked, but i can only see the main account holder, not the husband and daughter.  CM on chat is telling me that you can only share independent accounts.  that means you can never share a kid and therefore cannot plan matching FP+ without having both families do it, which will be a logistical pain.

is this true?  any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## jcvalenti

Does anyone know at what time can FP+ be made on MDE for 30 days out ?  For instance if I am looking to reserve FP+ for 8.8.2014, can I start reserving FP+ at 12:01 am EST on 7/9/2014 for the 30 day out mark ?  Or does the system open up later in the morning, like at 6 or 8 am ?


----------



## nogreenworld

jcvalenti said:


> Does anyone know at what time can FP+ be made on MDE for 30 days out ?  For instance if I am looking to reserve FP+ for 8.8.2014, can I start reserving FP+ at 12:01 am EST on 7/9/2014 for the 30 day out mark ?  Or does the system open up later in the morning, like at 6 or 8 am ?



take a look at the first post in this thread.  it's generally 12am, sometimes 1am.


----------



## siskaren

DanceDrawDream said:


> Question if anyone can help!
> 
> I have 4 days of park passes, which I am booking FP+ for, spending one day at each park. On the 5th day I have tickets for MNSSHP (which I've never been to before) and am wondering can I book FP+ in the Magic Kingdom then during the time of the party? Or I've also heard they let you in around 4pm even though it starts at 7pm, so I'm wondering if I could do FP+ during that time period in the MK?
> 
> Let me know!



Regular FP was not available for the parties, so I wouldn't expect FP+ to be either, and to be honest, it shouldn't be necessary because ride lines are typically short at the parties because most people pay the extra money for the party-specific events. People are reporting being able to book FP+ for the 4-7 time frame, though.



jcvalenti said:


> Does anyone know at what time can FP+ be made on MDE for 30 days out ?  For instance if I am looking to reserve FP+ for 8.8.2014, can I start reserving FP+ at 12:01 am EST on 7/9/2014 for the 30 day out mark ?  Or does the system open up later in the morning, like at 6 or 8 am ?



It's supposed to be 12:00 am, but there have been reports of people not being able to until 1:00 am.


----------



## jcvalenti

nogreenworld said:


> take a look at the first post in this thread.  it's generally 12am, sometimes 1am.



Thanks.  I swear I looked for it - just totally missed it.


----------



## nogreenworld

jcvalenti said:


> Thanks.  I swear I looked for it - just totally missed it.



happens to the best of us!


----------



## SPOERLX3

DanceDrawDream said:


> Question if anyone can help!
> 
> I have 4 days of park passes, which I am booking FP+ for, spending one day at each park. On the 5th day I have tickets for MNSSHP (which I've never been to before) and am wondering can I book FP+ in the Magic Kingdom then during the time of the party? Or I've also heard they let you in around 4pm even though it starts at 7pm, so I'm wondering if I could do FP+ during that time period in the MK?
> 
> Let me know!



There are no FP+ reservations during the parties but you should be able to book them from 4-7pm. You can only book FP+ for as many park passes as you have so if you book your FP on your party day, that will count as one of your park pass days and you won't be able to book for one of your other park days. Does that make since? I'm just not sure you would want to do that.


----------



## SPOERLX3

nogreenworld said:


> i have a question for anyone with FP+ experience, too.
> 
> we've been to disney a few times, but not since the new FP+.  we are planning on travelling coming up in january, with another family.  both of us are groups of three with two adults and a child under 13.
> 
> i saw the information about linking friends and family together, and figured this would be a great thing and allow me to make FP+ selections for all 6 of us.
> 
> we got the accounts linked, but i can only see the main account holder, not the husband and daughter.  CM on chat is telling me that you can only share independent accounts.  that means you can never share a kid and therefore cannot plan matching FP+ without having both families do it, which will be a logistical pain.
> 
> is this true?  any ideas?
> 
> thanks.



From your MDE, you will need to invite everyone in the party.
it will send them an email and the other party will be able to open the email and accept your invitation. It takes a while (and is not the easiest thing in the world to do) but once everyone has accepted, they will all show up and you can book for everyone


----------



## nogreenworld

SPOERLX3 said:


> From your MDE, you will need to invite everyone in the party.
> it will send them an email and the other party will be able to open the email and accept your invitation. It takes a while (and is not the easiest thing in the world to do) but once everyone has accepted, they will all show up and you can book for everyone



but that's the problem.  the husband doesn't have his own account, but he could make one.  i can't invite the daughter, though, because she's under 13 and therefore not allowed to have her own account.

i just can't believe that they created this system to make group planning easy, but didn't think that you'd need to coordinate for kids under 13 when that's such a huge part of the reason many of us go to disney in the first place.


----------



## jbrown22

nogreenworld said:


> but that's the problem.  the husband doesn't have his own account, but he could make one.  i can't invite the daughter, though, because she's under 13 and therefore not allowed to have her own account.
> 
> i just can't believe that they created this system to make group planning easy, but didn't think that you'd need to coordinate for kids under 13 when that's such a huge part of the reason many of us go to disney in the first place.



I hope I am telling you this right because it has been awhile since I linked accounts.  Whomever the reservation is under should already have an account.   For example the reservation is in my name, but I control the account for myself, husband and two young children.  In the MDE under Family & Friends at the very bottom of the page is change setting button.  Make sure your account and your friends account are both set to all other people to see your friends and family list.  Once you save it, you should be able to click add guest at the top of the page.  Click on from a list of people I know.  It should list the other people in the party.  I believe a confirmation email is sent and then you should be able to see everyone.  You'll need to do this as well as the other family you are traveling with.


----------



## nogreenworld

jbrown22 said:


> I hope I am telling you this right because it has been awhile since I linked accounts.  Whomever the reservation is under should already have an account.   For example the reservation is in my name, but I control the account for myself, husband and two young children.  In the MDE under Family & Friends at the very bottom of the page is change setting button.  Make sure your account and your friends account are both set to all other people to see your friends and family list.  Once you save it, you should be able to click add guest at the top of the page.  Click on from a list of people I know.  It should list the other people in the party.  I believe a confirmation email is sent and then you should be able to see everyone.  You'll need to do this as well as the other family you are traveling with.



Well done! Thank you!

We had both checked our settings to share our friends and family list, and so I assumed the rest of her friends and family would automatically show up.  Not so, apparently. I did manually add them as you suggested, worked like a charm! I can now see all three of them, and from what I can tell I will be able to do all the booking I need to go!  

Awesome! Kudos to you!  Thanks!


----------



## jbrown22

nogreenworld said:


> Well done! Thank you!
> 
> We had both checked our settings to share our friends and family list, and so I assumed the rest of her friends and family would automatically show up.  Not so, apparently. I did manually add them as you suggested, worked like a charm! I can now see all three of them, and from what I can tell I will be able to do all the booking I need to go!
> 
> Awesome! Kudos to you!  Thanks!



Well I'm glad it worked.  It took me forever the first time to figure it out.


----------



## SPOERLX3

nogreenworld said:


> but that's the problem.  the husband doesn't have his own account, but he could make one.  i can't invite the daughter, though, because she's under 13 and therefore not allowed to have her own account.
> 
> i just can't believe that they created this system to make group planning easy, but didn't think that you'd need to coordinate for kids under 13 when that's such a huge part of the reason many of us go to disney in the first place.



I linked mine 2-3 months ago so I'm not sure I remember exactly how I coodinated the kids' but I thought I was able to request them through the persons email that had control of their account since they were under age.

I know you have to link them both ways. You sending them a request and them sending you one. Hopefully when they send you and your husband a request and you both accept it, the kids will show up.   

And you are so right, such a pain


----------



## DanceDrawDream

SPOERLX3 said:


> There are no FP+ reservations during the parties but you should be able to book them from 4-7pm. You can only book FP+ for as many park passes as you have so if you book your FP on your party day, that will count as one of your park pass days and you won't be able to book for one of your other park days. Does that make since? I'm just not sure you would want to do that.



Ok thank you! I was wondering that, if it would consider that day using a "park pass" which I'm not, so thanks for the help!

And another random question, if I book a FP+ that I then that day decide not to use and change my mind, and it passes by, is that okay to do? Can I still book another once the 3 are done (even if I didn't physically use it, but it's long gone?)


----------



## SPOERLX3

DanceDrawDream said:


> Ok thank you! I was wondering that, if it would consider that day using a "park pass" which I'm not, so thanks for the help!
> 
> And another random question, if I book a FP+ that I then that day decide not to use and change my mind, and it passes by, is that okay to do? Can I still book another once the 3 are done (even if I didn't physically use it, but it's long gone?)



Yes, once all 3 of your FP+ times (whether you use them or not) you can book another one


----------



## GigiDisneyfreak

My 60 FP+ window opens in about a week. I booked a package and when I look in MDE at my package it lists the people in my party and there 7 day base tickets. When I click the my magicbands and tickets in MDE  it only shows my tickets from last year and lists the people who were in my room last year. My party is slightly different this year. When my FP+ window opens is this going to cause me a problem? Should my tickets from my package be showing there. It did let me customize the bands for the correct people it just seems to be incorrect in the tickets link. I am looking on my desktop and not the app.


----------



## MAD on Disney

stacielee said:


> I would do #1. If you do your 3 FP+ early in the day, you might get RnR as your 4th FP+.



Stacilee, Thanks.  Does your recommendation change if both days we would arrive at Studios in early afternon? (I know, it's contrary to my earlier comment about hitting at park opening)


----------



## DanceDrawDream

SPOERLX3 said:


> Yes, once all 3 of your FP+ times (whether you use them or not) you can book another one



Awesome! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jacindyyy

Booked mine this morning and got everything I wanted. Including Anna and Elsa!


----------



## stacielee

MAD on Disney said:


> Stacielee, Thanks.  Does your recommendation change if both days we would arrive at Studios in early afternoon? (I know, it's contrary to my earlier comment about hitting at park opening)



Probably not. Coming in the afternoon means a LONG wait for TSMM, but not as long for RnR. And there is a single rider line at RnR if you can do that, but I'm not sure how time, if any time that will save.  Seems like whenever I go, the SR line always looks so long.

If you do the morning, it's also much easier to get on RnR first thing and have a pretty short line.  Not possible at TSMM, that line fills up FAST!!!


----------



## Mary7116

I can't believe there are no fast passes left for Toy story mania & rocking roller coaster on 8/26/14! Last week I checked and these dates were open I was trying to book dining to coordinate which park id be at. This is crazy.


----------



## nogreenworld

jbrown22 said:


> I hope I am telling you this right because it has been awhile since I linked accounts.  Whomever the reservation is under should already have an account.   For example the reservation is in my name, but I control the account for myself, husband and two young children.  In the MDE under Family & Friends at the very bottom of the page is change setting button.  Make sure your account and your friends account are both set to all other people to see your friends and family list.  Once you save it, you should be able to click add guest at the top of the page.  Click on from a list of people I know.  It should list the other people in the party.  I believe a confirmation email is sent and then you should be able to see everyone.  You'll need to do this as well as the other family you are traveling with.



one small update to my reply to this.  i mentioned before that i did add the guests manually, but i couldn't do so via the website.  the website didn't show anyone, but in the MDE app, it had a link for show mutual friends, and it showed up.  also, the emails that i got to allow the other family access to my family didn't work.  if you clicked on it in a regular browser, it said the page couldn't be found.  but if you went into the MDE app, it showed as a notification.  on the notification, i could click accept and it all worked like a charm.

thanks again.  i would not have expected this to be so complex, but i'm glad i started working on it early so i could get the kinks ironed out before the selection window opened!


----------



## BuzzinDownToDisney

Mary7116 said:


> I can't believe there are no fast passes left for Toy story mania & rocking roller coaster on 8/26/14! Last week I checked and these dates were open I was trying to book dining to coordinate which park id be at. This is crazy.



Again the more I play with FP and ADRs for this week, the more I fear this last week of August is going to be abnormally busy.


----------



## AngiTN

BuzzinDownToDisney said:


> Again the more I play with FP and ADRs for this week, the more I fear this* last week of August is going to be abnormally busy*.



Or it's Disney's new normal. Because numbers are up and the days of anytime being very low in attendance are gone (for now). Unless it's due to weather (cold/rain) I don't think folks are going to have a feeling of having the place to themselves anymore.


----------



## BuzzinDownToDisney

AngiTN said:


> Or it's Disney's new normal. Because numbers are up and the days of anytime being very low in attendance are gone (for now). Unless it's due to weather (cold/rain) I don't think folks are going to have a feeling of having the place to themselves anymore.



Fair point, but of you look at last year during that week, you could still sprinkle in a few "2" days at every park during that week. Curious how they made such a jump in one year?


----------



## AngiTN

BuzzinDownToDisney said:


> Fair point, but of you look at last year during that week, you could still sprinkle in a few "2" days at every park during that week. Curious how they made such a jump in one year?



New ride that is heavily advertised counts for lots of it. And you do still have days listed as 1 or 2. What you have to change is the definition used to designate a 1 or a 2. Even last year a 2 had more people in the park than a 2 from say 2011.


----------



## novice101

We have reservations online for sept but when I go online it is only allowing fastpass bookings up to July.  Any ideas how to fix this without having to call disney


----------



## nogreenworld

novice101 said:


> We have reservations online for sept but when I go online it is only allowing fastpass bookings up to July.  Any ideas how to fix this without having to call disney



when are your dates in september?  are you staying in a disney resort?

it's 60 days out for resort guests only.


----------



## msimoneaux

novice101 said:


> We have reservations online for sept but when I go online it is only allowing fastpass bookings up to July.  Any ideas how to fix this without having to call disney


Same thing happened to me and I did call disney.  According to CM, when we hit 60 days the sets should open and we should be able to schedule FP+.


----------



## jhaig

AngiTN said:


> Or it's Disney's new normal. Because numbers are up and the days of anytime being very low in attendance are gone (for now). Unless it's due to weather (cold/rain) I don't think folks are going to have a feeling of having the place to themselves anymore.



Hopefully that won't change for the first two weeks of September. Loving all of those 1 and 2 days...


----------



## nogreenworld

jhaig said:


> Hopefully that won't change for the first two weeks of September. Loving all of those 1 and 2 days...



we went last year the 7th -14th of september.  it was amazing in terms of low volume.  had pretty much your pick of whatever you wanted to do whenever.

i don't know where you're from, though, but it was hotter than we could tolerate for a few days.  it crossed 100 with the heat index several times, and most every day was 90+ for a good while.  be prepared.


----------



## vinotinto

If I have an FP and I am trying to "select" a new time and the only time that it is giving me is in the evening, does it mean it is fully booked until the evening?  If so, MK on Friday, August 29th looks like it will be more of a zoo than Saturday, August 30th or Sunday, August 31st.  I am surprised at that since Saturday and Sunday have pm EMH.  I thought EMH days were more crowded (not less crowded).


----------



## SPOERLX3

vinotinto said:


> If I have an FP and I am trying to "select" a new time and the only time that it is giving me is in the evening, does it mean it is fully booked until the evening?  If so, MK on Friday, August 29th looks like it will be more of a zoo than Saturday, August 30th or Sunday, August 31st.  I am surprised at that since Saturday and Sunday have pm EMH.  I thought EMH days were more crowded (not less crowded).



Have you tried refreshing your browser to see if it give you a new time that works better?


----------



## vinotinto

Actually, I am trying to "Change" the time from 3 pm to earlier.  All the times showing are 5 pm and later.  Is it all booked?  This is for 7MT, which I would imagine it's pretty popular.  We're at 50 days out.


----------



## novice101

nogreenworld said:


> when are your dates in september?  are you staying in a disney resort?
> 
> it's 60 days out for resort guests only.



We're staying at the beach club check in is the 10th sept.


----------



## cinderkelly

novice101 said:


> We have reservations online for sept but when I go online it is only allowing fastpass bookings up to July.  Any ideas how to fix this without having to call disney



I was just looking at our FP+ window also, we are going sept 18-21 and my MDE calendar says we can "select" dates for FP thru Aug 9.  All further days are greyed out.  I'm hoping once we reach our 60 day window my calendar will magically open up!  We are staying at AOA


----------



## novice101

msimoneaux said:


> Same thing happened to me and I did call disney.  According to CM, when we hit 60 days the sets should open and we should be able to schedule FP+.



Does anyone know if this is what will happen?  I'm worried if it doesn't work at midnight by the time I wait on disney opening to fix it I won't get A and E !


----------



## Cluelyss

novice101 said:


> Does anyone know if this is what will happen?  I'm worried if it doesn't work at midnight by the time I wait on disney opening to fix it I won't get A and E !


 A coworker of mine was there last month and said this was exactly how it worked for him. Fingers crossed for us, I am stressing over A&E too! Though I've heard it's an easier FP+ to get now that they are there all day.


----------



## donp

novice101 said:


> Does anyone know if this is what will happen?  I'm worried if it doesn't work at midnight by the time I wait on disney opening to fix it I won't get A and E !



Yes, but will usually magically open up at 1AM and not midnight--at least it did for me.


----------



## bless7ings

Joining

Anyone here booked at the Dolphin or Swan?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

novice101 said:


> Does anyone know if this is what will happen?  I'm worried if it doesn't work at midnight by the time I wait on disney opening to fix it I won't get A and E !



Just a note that when I did ours a few weeks ago I was online at midnight 60-days out and the date didn't open for me ... it did however open up at 1am (and I have heard of other people experiencing that too).

Also, even at 1am it was a challenge to get A&E (had to book us individually at separate times and eventually was able to get all the times adjusted so they all overlapped by checking every 5 minutes over about 10 days).  This was for the last week of August


----------



## mesaboy2

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Just a note that when I did ours a few weeks ago I was online at midnight 60-days out and the date didn't open for me ... it did however open up at 1am (and I have heard of other people experiencing that too).*
> 
> Also, even at 1am it was a challenge to get A&E (had to book us individually at separate times and eventually was able to get all the times adjusted so they all overlapped by checking every 5 minutes over about 10 days).  This was for the last week of August



This has become so common that I have updated the first post with this possibility--look for red text in the first section of bulleted items.


----------



## NandK

This question may have been asked already but I haven't had the chance to go through all of the pages so please forgive.

We have a group of 7 staying in a 2 bedroom at AKV and we are all linked to the same MDE account. Is there a way to book different fastpass + attractions for different people? For example: Adult 1, 2, and 3 want Space, Splash, and Thunder Mountain. Adult 4, child 1, 2, and 3 want A&E, Pooh, and Thunder Mountain. Can it be done?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

NandK said:


> This question may have been asked already but *I haven't had the chance to go through all of the pages* so please forgive.
> 
> We have a group of 7 staying in a 2 bedroom at AKV and we are all linked to the same MDE account. Is there a way to book different fastpass + attractions for different people? For example: Adult 1, 2, and 3 want Space, Splash, and Thunder Mountain. Adult 4, child 1, 2, and 3 want A&E, Pooh, and Thunder Mountain. *Can it be done?*
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes.

This is answered in Bullet 11 in the original post.  I keep the OP updated as best I can with the latest info so you do not need to read the rest of the thread.


----------



## NandK

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes.  This is answered in Bullet 11 in the original post.  I keep the OP updated as best I can with the latest info so you do not need to read the rest of the thread.


Thanks for the quick response.
Just to clarify, I read the bullets and bullet 11 (Once FP+ attractions are selected, they can be individually edited) doesn't seem like it addresses having different attractions for different individuals. So, to do different attractions for different people on the same day you first have to select your entire party, make FPP selections that would take care of some, then change each individual that wants something different through the edit option. Correct?


----------



## mesaboy2

NandK said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> Just to clarify, I read the bullets and bullet 11 (Once FP+ attractions are selected, they can be individually edited) doesn't seem like it addresses having different attractions for different individuals. So, to do different attractions for different people on the same day you first have to select your entire party, make FPP selections that would take care of some, then change each individual that wants something different through the edit option. *Correct?*



Yes.

I will edit the OP to further clarify.


----------



## wahassle

OK, what am I missing?  Staying on-site in Oct, 60-day mark for FP is August 27. But I see postings that I can practice reserving FPs for any day within 30 days of NOW that I can then cancel just to see how the system works, but I am not able to do this. Clicking on the Make FP+ Selections button from the MDE website, I just get a message that I can begin making selections on Aug 27. Not able to do it through MDE app either. Any advice?  No big deal if it doesn't work, just wondering how others are able to play with it before their actual 60-day date and would like to get familiar with reserving FPs ahead of time if possible.


----------



## ocalla

Possible last minute trip for August 2 - 6.  If I decide to go online and purchase 2 AP's, and a separate 4 day pass, how do I make FP+'s???  And How do I get MB's?


----------



## jcarwash

wahassle said:


> OK, what am I missing?  Staying on-site in Oct, 60-day mark for FP is August 27. But I see postings that I can practice reserving FPs for any day within 30 days of NOW that I can then cancel just to see how the system works, but I am not able to do this. Clicking on the Make FP+ Selections button from the MDE website, I just get a message that I can begin making selections on Aug 27. Not able to do it through MDE app either. Any advice?  No big deal if it doesn't work, just wondering how others are able to play with it before their actual 60-day date and would like to get familiar with reserving FPs ahead of time if possible.



In order to practice within the 30 day window, you need to have some kind of active ticket/pass. So like if you had purchased tickets separately from a third party, you could tie that ticket to MDE and use the FP+ system. But with an upcoming package including tickets, you don't have that situation, and you have to wait until August 27th.


----------



## wahassle

jcarwash said:


> In order to practice within the 30 day window, you need to have some kind of active ticket/pass. So like if you had purchased tickets separately from a third party, you could tie that ticket to MDE and use the FP+ system. But with an upcoming package including tickets, you don't have that situation, and you have to wait until August 27th.



Thank you for clearing that up!  Sorry, don't know how I missed that!


----------



## mesaboy2

ocalla said:


> Possible last minute trip for August 2 - 6.  If I decide to go online and purchase 2 AP's, and a separate 4 day pass, how do I make FP+'s???  And How do I get MB's?



See the three links in my signature for a primer on all things related to MyMagic+, My Disney Experience, FastPass+, and MagicBands.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Does anyone have a preference for this scenario:

My sister will only be joining us for 1 park day.  We'll be at MK.  We have FP+ booked for Mine Train for all of us, and then we have 3 of us booked for Space and 2 of us booked for BTMRR so she can use our bands and ride both.  I'm debating which of these to book as our third for everyone... Haunted Mansion, Buzz, or Pirates?  Which seems like it would be less likely to be available as a 4th or 5th later in the day?  I currently have Buzz booked just because I know from past experience that the lines always seem long.  How have the lines for Pirates and HM been since FP+ started?  We are planning on going over to the park early (have a CP ADR at 8:20) and then mid-day break, and then back at night for EMH.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ckelly14

I agree with Buzz.  HM and POTC will have reasonable lines except between 10am-6pm. I would hit those rides in the AM.


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> Does anyone have a preference for this scenario:
> 
> My sister will only be joining us for 1 park day.  We'll be at MK.  We have FP+ booked for Mine Train for all of us, and then we have 3 of us booked for Space and 2 of us booked for BTMRR so she can use our bands and ride both.  I'm debating which of these to book as our third for everyone... Haunted Mansion, Buzz, or Pirates?  Which seems like it would be less likely to be available as a 4th or 5th later in the day?  I currently have Buzz booked just because I know from past experience that the lines always seem long.  How have the lines for Pirates and HM been since FP+ started?  We are planning on going over to the park early (have a CP ADR at 8:20) and then mid-day break, and then back at night for EMH.  Any thoughts?





ckelly14 said:


> I agree with Buzz.  HM and POTC will have reasonable lines except between 10am-6pm. I would hit those rides in the AM.





Buzz also.  It typically has longer lines than HM or PoTC.


----------



## SRUAlmn

ckelly14 said:


> I agree with Buzz.  HM and POTC will have reasonable lines except between 10am-6pm. I would hit those rides in the AM.





mesaboy2 said:


> Buzz also.  It typically has longer lines than HM or PoTC.



Thank you both!!   We'll keep it as is and try to hit HM and POTC either early or during PM EMH


----------



## Cluelyss

jcarwash said:


> In order to practice within the 30 day window, you need to have some kind of active ticket/pass. So like if you had purchased tickets separately from a third party, you could tie that ticket to MDE and use the FP+ system. But with an upcoming package including tickets, you don't have that situation, and you have to wait until August 27th.


I have an upcoming package with tickets, and am still able to "play" within the 30 day window, but for MK only. This works in both the app and online, but maybe it's just a glitch? Any other park I try to select, however, I get a message that there is an error with my party's tickets.


----------



## js

Thank you very much for putting all this information together.
I know it is a lot of work and I so appreciate it.

May I kindly ask where I can find the tiering of the attractions for both HS and Epcot?  I see the attractions that give out a FP+ but I do not see where it is labeled for what group (Group 1 and Grop 2).

I'm sure it is right in front of me, but I cannot locate what ride is what group.

Thank you very much!


----------



## siskaren

js said:


> Thank you very much for putting all this information together.
> I know it is a lot of work and I so appreciate it.
> 
> May I kindly ask where I can find the tiering of the attractions for both HS and Epcot?  I see the attractions that give out a FP+ but I do not see where it is labeled for what group (Group 1 and Grop 2).
> 
> I'm sure it is right in front of me, but I cannot locate what ride is what group.
> 
> Thank you very much!



In the first post, where the attractions are listed for each park, the attractions that are tier 1 are in red.


----------



## Cluelyss

For those of you that have had success securing an A&E FP+, just curious how many days into your trip you are scheduling for, and what time of day you are getting? We have 3 days at MK to play with, but day 2 of our trip is the only day we will be there all day. On days 4 and 6 I am limited to the morning only. Need help prioritizing! TIA!!


----------



## BlueFairy

For early August I logged in at midnight 60 days out and had my choice of times for Day 2 of our trip.  (This happened to be about the same time that they added more FP options for A&E later into the evenings.)


----------



## mom2travel

Cluelyss said:


> For those of you that have had success securing an A&E FP+, just curious how many days into your trip you are scheduling for, and what time of day you are getting? We have 3 days at MK to play with, but day 2 of our trip is the only day we will be there all day. On days 4 and 6 I am limited to the morning only. Need help prioritizing! TIA!!


  At 60 days out I booked A&E for day 4 of our trip (intentionally looked for that day first). Picked a return window of 1:50-2:50. IIRC, we had good options; this worked best with our plans for the day
Oh, and we were there starting on July 4 (sadly, home  )


----------



## Rjmdds

Cluelyss said:


> For those of you that have had success securing an A&E FP+, just curious how many days into your trip you are scheduling for, and what time of day you are getting? We have 3 days at MK to play with, but day 2 of our trip is the only day we will be there all day. On days 4 and 6 I am limited to the morning only. Need help prioritizing! TIA!!


 I scheduled it for day 8 of our trip. I went right to it as soon as my window opened up (at 1 am). I didn't want to take any chances for any day earlier. I'd say go for the day as late as possible first, then go back to the more preferable day.  You can always go back and delete one. I had my choice of times. I picked early afternoon as it worked best for us.


----------



## js

siskaren said:


> In the first post, where the attractions are listed for each park, the attractions that are tier 1 are in red.



Goodess. LOL
Thank God it's Friday! LOL
THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Cluelyss said:


> For those of you that have had success securing an A&E FP+, just curious how many days into your trip you are scheduling for, and what time of day you are getting? We have 3 days at MK to play with, but day 2 of our trip is the only day we will be there all day. On days 4 and 6 I am limited to the morning only. Need help prioritizing! TIA!!



I went on at 3:30 am on our 60 day mark.  Got A&E for day 6 of our trip.  This was the first one that I looked for.  Got 6-7 return window as this is what I wanted, but there were many time options available.  At noon the same day, I went on to finish up and checked MK for day 4 of our trip.  There were none available for that day.


----------



## kungaloosh22

Cluelyss said:


> I have an upcoming package with tickets, and am still able to "play" within the 30 day window, but for MK only. This works in both the app and online, but maybe it's just a glitch? Any other park I try to select, however, I get a message that there is an error with my party's tickets.



Same for me. On another thread, people reported that this cleared up 60 days out. Do you have tickets booked for MNSSHP? It may be related to park tickets for a special event limiting your 30 day general access to only that particular park (there seemed to be a pattern of this).


----------



## Cluelyss

kungaloosh22 said:


> Same for me. On another thread, people reported that this cleared up 60 days out. Do you have tickets booked for MNSSHP? It may be related to park tickets for a special event limiting your 30 day general access to only that particular park (there seemed to be a pattern of this).


We do have party tickets....never tonight about that being the reason. Thx!!


----------



## Mittz

So on my disney experience it just switched to 60 days but no it says I can't book fast pass plus until sept 10th... The day of our arrival... Has this happened for a lot of people?


----------



## bobtabin

Mittz said:


> So on my disney experience it just switched to 60 days but no it says I can't book fast pass plus until sept 10th... The day of our arrival... Has this happened for a lot of people?



That's because Sept 10th is 60 days from now.  Every day that passes you will be able to book an additional day.  You have a 60 window now.  Make sense?


----------



## Tonyz

Mittz said:


> So on my disney experience it just switched to 60 days but no it says I can't book fast pass plus until sept 10th... The day of our arrival... Has this happened for a lot of people?




Happens every single night. Wait till 1:00 AM to start and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tonyz

bobtabin said:


> That's because Sept 10th is 60 days from now.  Every day that passes you will be able to book an additional day.  You have a 60 window now.  Make sense?



 Uhh... sure...


----------



## Mittz

bobtabin said:


> That's because Sept 10th is 60 days from now.  Every day that passes you will be able to book an additional day.  You have a 60 window now.  Make sense?


 no that actually wasn't the case. It came available 3 minutes after 10 my time it just needed to refresh itself. Once you're vacation starts in 60 days you can book the extent of your trip


----------



## Mittz

Tonyz said:


> Uhh... sure...


 tony was right i just needed it to refresh


----------



## FidFam

Wow. 60+ out from our three-day trip Sept 10-12 and there isn't A&E available FP+ slots for any if those days while we are in town.  Geesh.  Guess we will have to go the old standby route and hope for the best.


----------



## Mittz

FidFam said:


> Wow. 60+ out from our three-day trip Sept 10-12 and there isn't A&E available FP+ slots for any if those days while we are in town.  Geesh.  Guess we will have to go the old standby route and hope for the best.


 honestly I would check back every day or see if lowering the number in your party for those days make it available for those who really can't go without seeing them. Good luck!


----------



## FidFam

Mittz said:


> honestly I would check back every day or see if lowering the number in your party for those days make it available for those who really can't go without seeing them. Good luck!



Will do. Only three in our party (son is too young yet) so I'll keep checking, any time of day better than others to check? Probably just random?


----------



## bobtabin

Mittz said:


> no that actually wasn't the case. It came available 3 minutes after 10 my time it just needed to refresh itself. Once you're vacation starts in 60 days you can book the extent of your trip



Wow, sorry.  I was mistaken.  So if I have a 5 day Disney resort booked 60 days from now, I can book l FP+'s for all 5 days (which is really 60 through 65 days from now)?

Thanks for the correction.  Sorry to confuse the situation.


----------



## mesaboy2

bobtabin said:


> Wow, sorry.  I was mistaken.  So if I have a 5 day Disney resort booked 60 days from now, I can book l FP+'s for all 5 days (which is really 60 through 65 days from now)?
> 
> Thanks for the correction.  Sorry to confuse the situation.



Yes.  Bullet 14 in the OP attempts to explain this, but I don't think it does very clearly.  I need to figure out a clearer way to say this.


----------



## SPOERLX3

I know that the SB line for A&E can be horribly long, 4-5 hrs sometimes but what about with a FP? 

How long should I expect to wait to see A&E with a FP in September?


----------



## mom2rtk

SPOERLX3 said:


> I know that the SB line for A&E can be horribly long, 4-5 hrs sometimes but what about with a FP?
> 
> How long should I expect to wait to see A&E with a FP in September?



Most reports I have seen are 15 minutes or under with a FP, start to finish.


----------



## SPOERLX3

mom2rtk said:


> Most reports I have seen are 15 minutes or under with a FP, start to finish.



That is amazing, no wonder the SB line is soooo long.


----------



## mesaboy2

SPOERLX3 said:


> I know that the SB line for A&E can be horribly long, 4-5 hrs sometimes but what about with a FP?
> 
> How long should I expect to wait to see A&E with a FP in September?



See the green link in my signature for answers to this and other FP FAQs.


----------



## bobtabin

Okay, for the life of me, what does A&E stand for?  What ride or show is that?  I've looked on various Disney acronym sites and the only things I see are Alien Encounter (old) and AllEars..??  Please help.  Any good current Disney acronym sites?


----------



## siskaren

bobtabin said:


> Okay, for the life of me, what does A&E stand for?  What ride or show is that?  I've looked on various Disney acronym sites and the only things I see are Alien Encounter (old) and AllEars..??  Please help.  Any good current Disney acronym sites?



A&E is a pretty new one, which is probably why you're not finding it - it's Anna and Elsa.


----------



## jco_direwolf

bobtabin said:


> Okay, for the life of me, what does A&E stand for?  What ride or show is that?  I've looked on various Disney acronym sites and the only things I see are Alien Encounter (old) and AllEars..??  Please help.  Any good current Disney acronym sites?



AE btw was AWESOME. SGE which replaced it is the same show with out the Awesauce. 

But A&E are the princesses (well queen and princess) from frozen Anna & Elsa.  And another trivia I heard Elsa made the top 100 most popular girls names last year it had never been on the list before


----------



## dreamit

I see mention of different times people are going online and booking their FP at the 60 day mark.  I am in the Central Time Zone.  Will I be able to book at 11:00 pm the night before day 60?


----------



## Mittz

dreamit said:


> I see mention of different times people are going online and booking their FP at the 60 day mark.  I am in the Central Time Zone.  Will I be able to book at 11:00 pm the night before day 60?


 yup mountain standard time for me and it came available for me by about 10:05pm


----------



## WEDway2002

First of all ... amazing info. to start this thread, Mesaboy 2! 

A couple of questions ... 
We are DVC members heading "home" next Dec. ... we will also be purchasing APs. Do they have to be purchased in order to start scheduling FP+? And ... if that's the case, can they be scheduled if the APs are only purchased and not activated? 
We normally pick our APs up on our first night at Guest Services. If prior purchase is NOT necessary to schedule FP+, can they be added to our bands at Guest Services?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## mesaboy2

WEDway2002 said:


> First of all ... amazing info. to start this thread, Mesaboy 2!
> 
> A couple of questions ...
> We are DVC members heading "home" next Dec. ... we will also be purchasing APs. Do they have to be purchased in order to start scheduling FP+? And ... if that's the case, can they be scheduled if the APs are only purchased and not activated?
> We normally pick our APs up on our first night at Guest Services. If prior purchase is NOT necessary to schedule FP+, can they be added to our bands at Guest Services?
> Thanks for any help!



APs must be purchased to schedule FPs, but do not need to be activated.


----------



## WEDway2002

mesaboy2 said:


> APs must be purchased to schedule FPs, but do not need to be activated.



Thanks! I kinda figured ...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dreamit said:


> I see mention of different times people are going online and booking their FP at the 60 day mark.  I am in the Central Time Zone.  Will I be able to book at 11:00 pm the night before day 60?


  Hi Mesaboy! Any chance you could include the TIME the window opens in your OP? I'm afraid I've become dependent on this thread for my FP+ facts and I'm sure if Disney changes the window I'll have NO IDEA!! LOL!!


----------



## siskaren

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hi Mesaboy! Any chance you could include the TIME the window opens in your OP? I'm afraid I've become dependent on this thread for my FP+ facts and I'm sure if Disney changes the window I'll have NO IDEA!! LOL!!



He did - in bullet point #7.


----------



## dreamit

siskaren said:


> He did - in bullet point #7.



Wow--I missed that, and I actually read through the first post before posting my question.  Now I understand why so many people were referencing 1:00 AM.


----------



## WaltsMartini

Subbing in - great info MesaBoy!


----------



## mandis77

I need help I'm a bit confused!

Our FP+ window opens Aug 2.  This is our first year doing rider swap.  I was reading elsewhere that I'll need to separate our groups on MDE so I can schedule two different rides at the same time (example DH & DD1 ride Soarin' while DD2 and myself ride Nemo).  Is this something I do now or is it within the FP+ booking area?


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Great thread with great info! But I have a question still. I've heard from people I met at a Disney event recently, that they were able to book their same day FP+ at their resort, after they used their first 3 of course. Anyone know if this info is accurate? From the facts listed in the OP it sounds like it can only be done at in park kiosks.


----------



## preemiemama

CluelessDisFan said:


> Great thread with great info! But I have a question still. I've heard from people I met at a Disney event recently, that they were able to book their same day FP+ at their resort, after they used their first 3 of course. Anyone know if this info is accurate? From the facts listed in the OP it sounds like it can only be done at in park kiosks.



I can confirm that I was able to do this when I was there 2 weeks ago.  I went to the concierge desk (and asked nicely!) if they could make a FP for my family while we were back at the hotel taking an afternoon break.  Sometimes the availability is not there for them to do it (TT and Soarin, as well as TSMM were nearly impossible to get), but otherwise it was not a problem.  

We were also able to change times on a FP made by the concierge on the app just like people have reported being able to do with the ones at the kiosks- we had a dinner reservation that went long so we changed a FP in MK for a later time.


----------



## mesaboy2

CluelessDisFan said:


> Great thread with great info! But I have a question still. I've heard from people I met at a Disney event recently, that they were able to book their same day FP+ at their resort, after they used their first 3 of course. Anyone know if this info is accurate? From the facts listed in the OP it sounds like it can only be done at in park kiosks.



I've read this as well, and it should be accurate.  I haven't included it in the OP since reports have been sporadic and I wouldn't think this is a common situation.  It might also be dependent on the generosity of CMs.


----------



## rlgbsn

Sorry if this has been asked before, but can a fastpass and a dining reservation overlap by a 5-10 minutes?  We have a lunch reservation at 12:30 and I want to schedule a fastpass window from 11:40-12:40 with the intent of using it at 11:40 and still having time to make the reservation. Thanks!


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Thanks! This will be very helpful, as we usually take a mid day break. I wish this thread was a Sticky, so everyone could find it easily.


----------



## Elandon

mesaboy2 said:


> I've read this as well, and it should be accurate.  I haven't included it in the OP since reports have been sporadic and I wouldn't think this is a common situation.  It might also be dependent on the generosity of CMs.



Let me make sure I understand bc this is potentially a big deal.  If I go to MK in the morning and use my three pre-arranged FPP then return to the hotel for a break around 1pm, I can go to the front desk and ask them to help me make a FPP for maelstrom at 7pm?  Do I need to be in club level? Or can anyone do this?


----------



## preemiemama

Elandon said:


> Let me make sure I understand bc this is potentially a big deal.  If I go to MK in the morning and use my three pre-arranged FPP then return to the hotel for a break around 1pm, I can go to the front desk and ask them to help me make a FPP for maelstrom at 7pm?  Do I need to be in club level? Or can anyone do this?



We were not club level- we were staying on a DVC reservation with my parents and siblings- 18 of us on the trip- at BWV.  All of us were able to do this with the concierge in the lobby without a problem at various times.  Again, I would ask nicely and not demand that they do it, but it should be able to be done without a problem.  (And keeping in mind that Tier 1 FPs are going to be very hard to come by!)


----------



## DJFan88

mandis77 said:


> I need help I'm a bit confused!
> 
> Our FP+ window opens Aug 2.  This is our first year doing rider swap.  I was reading elsewhere that I'll need to separate our groups on MDE so I can schedule two different rides at the same time (example DH & DD1 ride Soarin' while DD2 and myself ride Nemo).  Is this something I do now or is it within the FP+ booking area?



I think what you're asking is something I've done. I have a family of four. I made all of my FP's online.  Later, my younger boy told me he will not be doing Splash this year, so I just went in and for that ride only, was able to choose which 2 were going to do it on that particular FP reservation.  Then I just made a new FP reservation and picked only him and me to go on Haunted while they are on Splash.  It was really easy and all of our other FP's are togethere and we are a group.  It allows you to pick who in your party is in on a particular FP


----------



## Cluelyss

rlgbsn said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but can a fastpass and a dining reservation overlap by a 5-10 minutes?  We have a lunch reservation at 12:30 and I want to schedule a fastpass window from 11:40-12:40 with the intent of using it at 11:40 and still having time to make the reservation. Thanks!


I believe that the ADR system and FP+ system are completely separate, so you should have no problem if the times of a FP overlaps your ADR. You just cannot have 2 FP+ selections or 2 ADRs overlap each other.


----------



## mandis77

DJFan88 said:


> I think what you're asking is something I've done. I have a family of four. I made all of my FP's online.  Later, my younger boy told me he will not be doing Splash this year, so I just went in and for that ride only, was able to choose which 2 were going to do it on that particular FP reservation.  Then I just made a new FP reservation and picked only him and me to go on Haunted while they are on Splash.  It was really easy and all of our other FP's are togethere and we are a group.  It allows you to pick who in your party is in on a particular FP



Thank you. It's just hard to imagine what the booking process is like right now.  I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## SPOERLX3

mandis77 said:


> Thank you. It's just hard to imagine what the booking process is like right now.  I am sure it will be fine.



I have found some great youtube video tutorials that walk you through the Fastpass plus that helped alot!


----------



## Cluelyss

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to select your FP+ return times from those available when you are originally booking? I've figured out how to change my time slot once it's booked, but on the initial selection (both online and in the app) I don't see an option to select a desired time. Once I pick my attractions, the system just gives me random windows for each. Am I missing something? TIA, 30 days from being able to schedule, and still trying to figure it out! (Will definitely check out the tutorials - thx for the tip!)


----------



## kmjc

Cluelyss said:


> I believe that the ADR system and FP+ system are completely separate, so you should have no problem if the times of a FP overlaps your ADR. You just cannot have 2 FP+ selections or 2 ADRs overlap each other.


 I am not too sure if this is correct. I just returned from MK. (Visited on 7/11/14) When I made my initial 3 FP reservations, I could not overlap my FP times with ADRs. However, after  you use your first 3 FP, you can then book more at the kiosks. When I booked more FP in the park at the kiosks,I was not locked out of the times that overlapped my dinner ADR.

  I had a VERY GOOD experience with FP+. I was able to do all of the attractions that I wanted including 7DMT, A&E, and many more in one day at MK. We were in the park for 13 hours and managed 7 FP+. We probably could have done 8-9 if we had wanted to. I did not have a stand-by wait of more than 20 minutes. I used Touring plans dot com to plan our visit and was amazed at how accurate the timeline was that I followed. We were never off more than 15 minutes of the touring plan schedule.   

 FYI the kiosks at jungle cruise were short. There were crowds lined up at the kiosks near the bathrooms in the middle of adventure land/frontier land. I don't think that the majority of MK visitors had any clue how to maximize their visit with FP+.  All of the FP+ lines that we experienced were very short. Having a basic understanding gives you an enormous advantage in the parks.


----------



## tony609

I was able to overlap on my initial FP+. My breakfast overlaps safari about 20 minutes.


----------



## mandis77

SPOERLX3 said:


> I have found some great youtube video tutorials that walk you through the Fastpass plus that helped alot!



Awesome thank you!  I will for sure check those out.


----------



## nkosiek

I saw Josh on his site was able to change his times on his phone via the app. Does anyone know if you can change the entire experience to another park via the app? Say I obtain a FP+ via the kiosk for POTC before heading out of MK for an afternoon break but decide to go to HS later. Can I change POTC to say Star Tours via the app or would I have to wait until I hit that park?


----------



## mesaboy2

nkosiek said:


> I saw Josh on his site was able to change his times on his phone via the app. Does anyone know if you can change the entire experience to another park via the app? Say I obtain a FP+ via the kiosk for POTC before heading out of MK for an afternoon break but decide to go to HS later. *Can I change POTC to say Star Tours via the app or would I have to wait until I hit that park?*



I think I would have heard of this technique by now (and many times over) if it actually worked, so I don't think so.


----------



## phabric

We will be using FP in October for the first time.

We have dining reservations.  

When you do FP, does Disney take into consideration your dining times when they give you FP times.


----------



## twinklesstars

I have a friend that is going to Disney in September.  Her 60 day window opens later this week.  Her family is staying at CB.  She has a brother that is staying off site.  Is it possible to link his ticket and book everything at the 60 day mark, or do they have to wait until the 30 day time frame?  Or, would it be better to reserve their FP+ reservations now and try to add the 5th person at the 30 day time frame and just work him into what they have?


----------



## Cluelyss

twinklesstars said:


> I have a friend that is going to Disney in September.  Her 60 day window opens later this week.  Her family is staying at CB.  She has a brother that is staying off site.  Is it possible to link his ticket and book everything at the 60 day mark, or do they have to wait until the 30 day time frame?  Or, would it be better to reserve their FP+ reservations now and try to add the 5th person at the 30 day time frame and just work him into what they have?


I have never tried to personally do this, but from what I've learned just playing with the system, it knows if you are an on site guest or not (hence, allowing you to schedule at the 60-day mark). Even if your friend links her brother's ticket to their account, I would assume the window wouldn't open for him until 30 days out. I would recommend making all of their reservations at 60 days and then trying to schedule his FP+ reservations at compatible times. Even if the return windows are not exactly the same, as long as they overlap at some point, they could all ride together.


----------



## nogreenworld

Cluelyss said:


> I have never tried to personally do this, but from what I've learned just playing with the system, it knows if you are an on site guest or not (hence, allowing you to schedule at the 60-day mark). Even if your friend links her brother's ticket to their account, I would assume the window wouldn't open for him until 30 days out. I would recommend making all of their reservations at 60 days and then trying to schedule his FP+ reservations at compatible times. Even if the return windows are not exactly the same, as long as they overlap at some point, they could all ride together.



CM online chat confirms this theory.


----------



## preemiemama

nogreenworld said:


> CM online chat confirms this theory.



You should be able to *copy* someone's FPs to him once his window opens- the only ones you might not get would be A&E and 7DMT.  Copying from one person to another will keep the same time slots, even if there were one or two experiences that were different.  Much easier than just trying to match up times!

From my experience with making them for a group and changing within a month before the trip, those were our only issues.  Within a week, the times for TSMM may change, but it was still available...


----------



## jwboucher

I did my fast passes yesterday. It seems like a huge inconvenience having to plan around not only ADRs but fast passes too.


----------



## kungaloosh22

phabric said:


> When you do FP, does Disney take into consideration your dining times when they give you FP times.



When I did this earlier this week, I sometimes saw a "warning" about overlap with a meal time on my fast pass options, but it seems you can still book those options.


----------



## ragel1023

I'm am logged in now trying to my my FP+ reservations.  I am going September 15-21.  When I go to the website and click make FastPass reservations, it shows the calendar.  When I try to click on Sept 15, it won't let me.  July 15-August 15 are in blue and I can click on any of those days.  Everything August 16th on is gray and it will not allow me to click on it.  Does that mean it just isn't working yet tonight?  If that is the case, I just wondered why it would let me click on any dates.  Like if I wanted, I could make a FP reservation for August 15th, but not Sept 15.  Is this normal?  Trying to decide if I should wake up and try again in an hour or I have some other problem going on that needs to be fixed before getting Fastpasses.  Thanks!


----------



## donp

ragel1023 said:


> I'm am logged in now trying to my my FP+ reservations.  I am going September 15-21.  When I go to the website and click make FastPass reservations, it shows the calendar.  When I try to click on Sept 15, it won't let me.  July 15-August 15 are in blue and I can click on any of those days.  Everything August 16th on is gray and it will not allow me to click on it.  Does that mean it just isn't working yet tonight?  If that is the case, I just wondered why it would let me click on any dates.  Like if I wanted, I could make a FP reservation for August 15th, but not Sept 15.  Is this normal?  Trying to decide if I should wake up and try again in an hour or I have some other problem going on that needs to be fixed before getting Fastpasses.  Thanks!



Worked at 1am sharp for me.  Look at first page, and I think the OP updated that that was very possible.


----------



## ragel1023

Ok, thanks.  I know that some day you aren't able to get in until 1.  It just seems that I'm getting a different message than others so I was wondering if something else might be wrong with my tickets.  I'll try again soon.


----------



## donp

ragel1023 said:


> Ok, thanks.  I know that some day you aren't able to get in until 1.  It just seems that I'm getting a different message than others so I was wondering if something else might be wrong with my tickets.  I'll try again soon.



Yes, the thirty days going forward from now are always "blue".  The 60 day ones should hopefully turn blue at 1am.


----------



## mesaboy2

ragel1023 said:


> I'm am logged in now trying to my my FP+ reservations.  I am going September 15-21.  When I go to the website and click make FastPass reservations, it shows the calendar.  When I try to click on Sept 15, it won't let me.  July 15-August 15 are in blue and I can click on any of those days.  Everything August 16th on is gray and it will not allow me to click on it.  Does that mean it just isn't working yet tonight?  If that is the case, I just wondered why it would let me click on any dates.  Like if I wanted, I could make a FP reservation for August 15th, but not Sept 15.  Is this normal?  Trying to decide if I should wake up and try again in an hour or I have some other problem going on that needs to be fixed before getting Fastpasses.  Thanks!



The bullet in the OP with the green and red text addresses your exact issues.


----------



## I<3theMouse

Subscribing.  Now off to start with page #1!   

Whew this may take a while!  Lol
Good thing I don't make FP reservations until Sept


----------



## Dawn Dis

I read through the OP and a # of other pages and did not see any clarification on this. Sorry if I missed it.
I am return in Fri- Fri in sept. However, I am not going to the parks on the 1st day and have a down day built in on Monday. Which leaves me with a 5 day park pass. So am.I only allowed to book for the first 5 days of my trip?  Which means fri- tues or is it for the length of my resort stay?
Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

Dawn Dis said:


> I read through the OP and a # of other pages and did not see any clarification on this. Sorry if I missed it.
> I am return in Fri- Fri in sept. However, I am not going to the parks on the 1st day and have a down day built in on Monday. Which leaves me with a 5 day park pass. So am.I only allowed to book for the first 5 days of my trip?  Which means fri- tues or is it for the length of my resort stay?
> Thanks



You should be able to book whatever days you choose during your resort stay.  I would like to hear back if that is not your experience.


----------



## Dawn Dis

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> You should be able to book whatever days you choose during your resort stay.  I would like to hear back if that is not your experience.



I book sun/ Mon at midnight/ 1 am. I will let you know. It just sounded by your OP and some other posts that it went by length of ticket attached to your MdE which for me is 5 but with a 7 night stay. Thanks for the response.


----------



## mesaboy2

Dawn Dis said:


> I book sun/ Mon at midnight/ 1 am. I will let you know. It just sounded by your OP and some other posts that it went by length of ticket attached to your MdE which for me is 5 but with a 7 night stay. Thanks for the response.



I'm pretty sure you'll be able to do what you describe.  I can improve the wording on that part in the OP.


----------



## Dawn Dis

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you'll be able to do what you describe.  I can improve the wording on that part in the OP.



No worries and thank. Ilk post how it goes


----------



## Dawn Dis

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you'll be able to do what you describe.  I can improve the wording on that part in the OP.



No worries and thank. Ilk post how it goes


----------



## mistysue

It's puzzling to me that it doesn't seem Disney has realized this issue with booking FP+ for little kids- where they are releasing FP+ for random times during the day and you all get a different time or can't get the ride at all.
Right now DD and I can enter the queue for 7D and wait 5 minutes for DH to enter.  
Then my 5 year old can ride (alone, which he isn't allowed to do) nearly 2 hours later,  followed by my 3 year old 90 minutes after that. Seriously?  I can't copy, it just sends me to another ride. Obviously I am going to keep trying. I only need 4 that overlap  to be sure we can get a rider swap as my 3 year old is nowhere near tall enough anyways. He's still 33".  Same issue happened when I tried to get Anna and Elsa.  I can get one at a time and Disney is giving me times with no options of even nearly overlapping for the little ones who can't go alone. Seeing as how you enter as a group, with character meets you would think they would just release FP+ for X number of groups rather than X number of people, then maybe set a max group size of 10 or so, so that it didn't get crazy.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dawn Dis said:


> I book sun/ Mon at midnight/ 1 am. I will let you know. It just sounded by your OP and some other posts that it went by length of ticket attached to your MdE which for me is 5 but with a 7 night stay. Thanks for the response.


You can only book FP+ experiences for the number of days associated with your park tickets, but the window should be open for the full length of your trip.


----------



## GAJulie

I just wanted to jump in and say thanks to the OP Mesaboy for this thread.  It was VERY helpful for planning!!!  I've been to Disney before, but haven't done a full-blown stay-on-the-property vacation...and all this planning is very stressful!

I logged on to do my fastpasses at midnight on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, which was the opening of my window.  Everything went well, except I couldn't get any Anna/Elsa fp at all, on any day of our stay.  I'm now checking in constantly to try to get them (one at a time, if I have to....maybe I can make my 3 yr old look 2???)

I have to say...I really dislike this fp system...all this planning sort of takes the fun out of it for me, especially when I can't get the ONE I want most.  I think the problem is we are checking in on a Sunday, and all the Saturday check-ins got the A/E for the week.  Lesson learned.  Next time I guess I'll book an artificial day or two on the front of my reservation, then cancel them before paying???  That seems so shady...but it would have made sure I got what I wanted!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

GAJulie said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say thanks to the OP Mesaboy for this thread.  It was VERY helpful for planning!!!  I've been to Disney before, but haven't done a full-blown stay-on-the-property vacation...and all this planning is very stressful!
> 
> I logged on to do my fastpasses at midnight on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, which was the opening of my window.  Everything went well, except I couldn't get any Anna/Elsa fp at all, on any day of our stay.  I'm now checking in constantly to try to get them (one at a time, if I have to....maybe I can make my 3 yr old look 2???)
> 
> I have to say...I really dislike this fp system...all this planning sort of takes the fun out of it for me, especially when I can't get the ONE I want most.  I think the problem is we are checking in on a Sunday, and all the Saturday check-ins got the A/E for the week.  Lesson learned.  Next time I guess I'll book an artificial day or two on the front of my reservation, then cancel them before paying???  That seems so shady...but it would have made sure I got what I wanted!!!



Keep trying, hopefully something will open up still.  The A&E FP is probably THE most frustrating aspect of FP these days.  Sorry I don't have any surefire advice to get them.


----------



## LadyRayado

I tried to search for an answer to this, but no luck. My dad is purchasing our MNSSHP tickets and they will be on his account (the only tickets on his account). I am linked to it. Will I be able to make FPs for my group from my MDE using those tickets, or will I need to be logged into his account? Thanks!


----------



## Babsy

How do split stays work for FP+?

Am I able to make FP+ ressies at 60 days out from the start of my first resort stay to the end of my second resort stay?

Or do I have to wait for the beginning of the second stay to be 60 days out?

TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

Babsy said:


> How do split stays work for FP+?
> 
> Am I able to make FP+ ressies at 60 days out from the start of my first resort stay to the end of my second resort stay?
> 
> Or do I have to wait for the beginning of the second stay to be 60 days out?
> 
> TIA



That's for the advanced FP thread.  This is the basic one--it's in the title.  

(Honestly, I have no idea the answer to your question, sorry.)


----------



## DJFan88

Babsy said:


> How do split stays work for FP+?
> 
> Am I able to make FP+ ressies at 60 days out from the start of my first resort stay to the end of my second resort stay?
> 
> Or do I have to wait for the beginning of the second stay to be 60 days out?
> 
> TIA



Yes,  I did all of mine on a 6/4 split at once.  You can only do the number of tickets you have.  
Example:  I am staying 10 days but bought a 9 day hoppers.  So, I just left one day blank where we had decided we weren't going to one and then was able to fp up to our 10th day.  It would not allow me to make 10 days worth, just in case.  I only had 9 day ticket, so that's all it allowed.
The screen first pops up with like 5 days or something and then on the right is a little arrow thingy where you can keep advancing each day as you go.


----------



## Babsy

DJFan88 said:


> Yes,  I did all of mine on a 6/4 split at once.  You can only do the number of tickets you have.
> Example:  I am staying 10 days but bought a 9 day hoppers.  So, I just left one day blank where we had decided we weren't going to one and then was able to fp up to our 10th day.  It would not allow me to make 10 days worth, just in case.  I only had 9 day ticket, so that's all it allowed.
> The screen first pops up with like 5 days or something and then on the right is a little arrow thingy where you can keep advancing each day as you go.



 I have an AP that ends on our last day, so I should be OK then!! Good to know!

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Babsy

mesaboy2 said:


> That's for the advanced FP thread.  This is the basic one--it's in the title.
> 
> (Honestly, I have no idea the answer to your question, sorry.)



LOL!!! Good one Mesaboy2!

Yes, guess I missed that. I apologize for the off topic post. I'll be more careful reading titles in future.

Great thread for all the basics, though! 

Thanks!


----------



## Dawn Dis

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> You can only book FP+ experiences for the number of days associated with your park tickets, but the window should be open for the full length of your trip.



Got it thanks


----------



## DJRosko

I'm locked into times i don't want that have me bouncing all over, we have a group of 14 people going and I'm worried about standby times with the kids(Space Mountain/Buzz Lightyear etc)  Wondering if there'll be anything even left day of that I can change on the fly(for example-standby for BTMRR/Splash and keep my FP for 7DMT/alter the other two to later on at night)  Also, trying to get everyone's plans to match up for the right park on the right day(NOT HAPPENING w 14 people!) running around to dining ressies and trying to make it so I don't go on something like Mission Space right after dinner!!!  


  

ARRRGHHHH THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE VACATION!!!!!


----------



## emilymad

Babsy said:


> I have an AP that ends on our last day, so I should be OK then!! Good to know!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



Actually with an AP it is different.  You can only book FP+ for the number of days you have a resort reservation for so you will have to make them in two batches.  My 60 days for my first reservation is today.  I could booked FP+ for 9/17 and 9/18 which is my check out day of resort #1.  Any FP+ after 9/18 is blacked out.  So if resort reservation #2 starts 9/18 I will be able to log in tomorrow and make reservations through my check out day.  If you are 30 days out or less you can make whatever FP+ you want with your AP as it is not tied to your resort reservation.


----------



## emilymad

DJRosko said:


> I'm locked into times i don't want that have me bouncing all over, we have a group of 14 people going and I'm worried about standby times with the kids(Space Mountain/Buzz Lightyear etc)  Wondering if there'll be anything even left day of that I can change on the fly(for example-standby for BTMRR/Splash and keep my FP for 7DMT/alter the other two to later on at night)  Also, trying to get everyone's plans to match up for the right park on the right day(NOT HAPPENING w 14 people!) running around to dining ressies and trying to make it so I don't go on something like Mission Space right after dinner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARRRGHHHH THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE VACATION!!!!!



I am not sure if this will help but we went in mid June and made FP+ starting around 10 am.  We got there at RD and could have easily walked on Splash, BTMRR, Pirates, HM.  Everyone ran to Fantasyland.  We went the other direction and it was empty!   Now getting 14 people including kids to get all at the same place might not happen but I would tend to use my FP+ for 7DMT and other Fantasyland stuff and try to do stand by for the rest.  I did not try for a 4th FP+ so I am not sure what availability was like.


----------



## Tiggergirly

Has anyone fully booked their Fastpass selections and then go back and one person has been taken off of all those selections? I was able to copy most of them back so our whole party is back to the original plan. Of course the one day I could not copy or get back was the day we were meeting Anna and Elsa. 

When I was copying the fastpasses back over there were certain days that told me I already had selections and once I canceled the copy process and went back they showed up again. 

I have already emailed Disney and plan on calling to see what can be done about getting my selections for Anna and Elsa day back. Has anyone had this happen? Was the outcome good?

Update: Called Disney. Could not do anything and was told to check with GS on my arrival day. The CM said they made a note on the reservation. I noticed through the numerous amounts of FP+ threads that this has happened to other people who have changed something on their reservations. We changed dining right after our fast pass selections were made. They were also told to go to GS to see if they could do anything about it.


----------



## Cluelyss

GAJulie said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say thanks to the OP Mesaboy for this thread.  It was VERY helpful for planning!!!  I've been to Disney before, but haven't done a full-blown stay-on-the-property vacation...and all this planning is very stressful!  I logged on to do my fastpasses at midnight on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, which was the opening of my window.  Everything went well, except I couldn't get any Anna/Elsa fp at all, on any day of our stay.  I'm now checking in constantly to try to get them (one at a time, if I have to....maybe I can make my 3 yr old look 2???)  I have to say...I really dislike this fp system...all this planning sort of takes the fun out of it for me, especially when I can't get the ONE I want most.  I think the problem is we are checking in on a Sunday, and all the Saturday check-ins got the A/E for the week.  Lesson learned.  Next time I guess I'll book an artificial day or two on the front of my reservation, then cancel them before paying???  That seems so shady...but it would have made sure I got what I wanted!!!


Well, we check in on a Monday, so this gives me something NEW to stress out about for the next 57 days! LOL!!


----------



## ePink

GAJulie said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say thanks to the OP Mesaboy for this thread.  It was VERY helpful for planning!!!  I've been to Disney before, but haven't done a full-blown stay-on-the-property vacation...and all this planning is very stressful!  I logged on to do my fastpasses at midnight on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, which was the opening of my window.  Everything went well, except I couldn't get any Anna/Elsa fp at all, on any day of our stay.  I'm now checking in constantly to try to get them (one at a time, if I have to....maybe I can make my 3 yr old look 2???)  I have to say...I really dislike this fp system...all this planning sort of takes the fun out of it for me, especially when I can't get the ONE I want most.  I think the problem is we are checking in on a Sunday, and all the Saturday check-ins got the A/E for the week.  Lesson learned.  Next time I guess I'll book an artificial day or two on the front of my reservation, then cancel them before paying???  That seems so shady...but it would have made sure I got what I wanted!!!



GAJulie - Such a bummer on Elsa and Anna!! I agree - keep checking!! Especially for one person that you can copy over. 

If I can ask - did you book your FPs in reverse? (By that, I mean try you last day first and work backward to your first day?)  I'm just trying to figure out my FP strategy.


----------



## Cluelyss

ePink said:


> GAJulie - Such a bummer on Elsa and Anna!! I agree - keep checking!! Especially for one person that you can copy over.  If I can ask - did you book your FPs in reverse? (By that, I mean try you last day first and work backward to your first day?)  I'm just trying to figure out my FP strategy.


 I've been trying to figure out the best strategy too, and would love any tips or advise. At this point, my plan is to schedule my most important "must do" rides/experiences first (like A&E, hopefully!) then fill in the others after. I think I am also going to do my MK days first, as those seem to fill up faster than the other parks. I realize that most FP+ options don't need to be scheduled at midnight on the 60 day mark (except A&E and maybe 7DMT), but I'm hoping to just get it all done at once!


----------



## Ava

I do mine on Monday night/Tuesday. My plan is to do my last day first and try for A&E on that day. It's our MNSSHP day so I'll want the FP later in the day anyway, and figure I'll have a better shot. I also don't really care what my other two FP are for that day, so I'll just take whatever they give me for those, choose the time I want for A&E, and move on. Then I'll do my first MK day, which is when we want 7DMT, and then probably just go in order from there since it seems most other FP are not difficult to get at 60 days out.


----------



## Clare Voince

I just did my FP+ selections last night.. I'm an adult solo traveler, so I'm not trying for Anna & Elsa, but they are still available this morning as an option on my last day (6 days out). When I logged in at midnight, they were already gone for the first few days of the trip. So if Anna & Elsa are a must, I would agree that doing the fast passes on the last day of your trip first is the best idea.


----------



## Frozen2014

Question - Is there a way to tell which FP is better to get within the same category?

e.g. Barnstomer vs Under the Sea - both in category B


----------



## ougrad86

First page of this thread


----------



## ougrad86

mistysue said:


> It's puzzling to me that it doesn't seem Disney has realized this issue with booking FP+ for little kids- where they are releasing FP+ for random times during the day and you all get a different time or can't get the ride at all.
> Right now DD and I can enter the queue for 7D and wait 5 minutes for DH to enter.
> Then my 5 year old can ride (alone, which he isn't allowed to do) nearly 2 hours later,  followed by my 3 year old 90 minutes after that. Seriously?  I can't copy, it just sends me to another ride. Obviously I am going to keep trying. I only need 4 that overlap  to be sure we can get a rider swap as my 3 year old is nowhere near tall enough anyways. He's still 33".  Same issue happened when I tried to get Anna and Elsa.  I can get one at a time and Disney is giving me times with no options of even nearly overlapping for the little ones who can't go alone. Seeing as how you enter as a group, with character meets you would think they would just release FP+ for X number of groups rather than X number of people, then maybe set a max group size of 10 or so, so that it didn't get crazy.



They should be all under your MDE experience. My family populated when I made the resort reservation, and then later with my ADR's as well.  When I made my FP reservations, I could see their names and the names of my friend who I had linked with.  So all of them were included on the same FP+ reservation, and then she copied her daughter (who she managed) to match hers.

You should not be making a separate reservation foe each person in your party - do they each have an MDE account?


----------



## mesaboy2

Frozen2014 said:


> Question - Is there a way to tell which FP is better to get within the same category?
> 
> e.g. Barnstomer vs Under the Sea - both in category B



Yes, pick the ride you want to do more.

You're not asking for much, are ya?  What you seem to be looking for is a ride-by-ride priority list--that's a very complex idea that would be impossible to keep somewhat accurate or vaguely useful.

Don't over-think this--you're picking rides at an amusement park with the goal of avoiding waiting in line too much.  Figure all the Bs are pretty much the same, make your choices, and move on.


----------



## Frozen2014

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, pick the ride you want to do more.
> 
> You're not asking for much, are ya?  What you seem to be looking for is a ride-by-ride priority list--that's a very complex idea that would be impossible to keep somewhat accurate or vaguely useful.
> 
> Don't over-think this--you're picking rides at an amusement park with the goal of avoiding waiting in line too much.  Figure all the Bs are pretty much the same, make your choices, and move on.



Cool, thanks for clarifying.  Wasn't sure if there was an order within each category.  I can understand that it's all very complicated and varies by times of day too.  Thanks.  Your list is a great guide.


----------



## mesaboy2

Frozen2014 said:


> Cool, thanks for clarifying.  *Wasn't sure if there was an order within each category.*  I can understand that it's all very complicated and varies by times of day too.  Thanks.  Your list is a great guide.



Actually there is:  alphabetical (as mentioned in the sentence just before the list).


----------



## elrod1

So have Anna and Elsa been split up? And if so, do they take separate Fastpasses? Thanks.


----------



## mesaboy2

elrod1 said:


> So have Anna and Elsa been split up? And if so, do they take separate Fastpasses? Thanks.



They have split up, but still take a single FP.  You meet them separately, but at the end of the same line.


----------



## RyMickey

All right, I'm sure this is somewhere on this thread (or some thread), but I figured I'd ask and maybe someone can assist while I wade through these hundred+ pages.

I'm a WDW vet, but I feel like I'm a newbie thanks to this My Magic stuff.  (I've always been a planner when it comes to restaurants, but I'm dreading having to plan out my ride schedule 60 days out...fortunately, Anna and Elsa aren't anywhere on my agenda!)

Anyway, here are my questions:

1) Am I correct that you need a ticket in order to start your Fastpass+ reservations?  My parents have annual passes and have already visited this past year, but my brothers and I have not made ticket purchases yet.  While our names are on the hotel reservations, do we need to have some form of ticket media in order to make FastPass ressies or can we wait until we get down to Florida to purchase our tickets and then have them linked to our account?

2) We are visiting WDW with my cousins for a few days on our upcoming October trip.  Is there a way to link the two separate MDE accounts for those days, or, if we linked them, does that mean (theoretically) I'd have to make all the FastPass+ ressies for everyone throughout the trip?  (This isn't a big deal as I'm assuming we can just make our reservations separately with a general time in mind and switch them if they don't match up.)

3)  What have been people's experiences with making last minute changes?  For example, say I'm looking at the weather forecast on Monday and I see that it's going to rain on Wednesday.  Wednesday was supposed to be my AK day, but I'm going to switch to Epcot now.  Two days out, are there any FastPasses to switch into?  (I should qualify that with are there any WORTHWHILE FastPasses to switch into -- Captain EO and Journey into Imagination don't cut it for me.)  Also, just curious -- what have been people's experiences with getting additional Fastpasses the day of once their original three Fastpasses run out?  I've been seeing some threads of people getting eight or nine in a day and I was wondering if that is typically possible.

Once again, this veteran is feeling a bit overwhelmed with all this new stuff.  I'm trying to keep an open mind...


----------



## mesaboy2

RyMickey said:


> All right, I'm sure this is somewhere on this thread (or some thread), but I figured I'd ask and maybe someone can assist while I wade through these hundred+ pages.
> 
> I'm a WDW vet, but I feel like I'm a newbie thanks to this My Magic stuff.  (I've always been a planner when it comes to restaurants, but I'm dreading having to plan out my ride schedule 60 days out...fortunately, Anna and Elsa aren't anywhere on my agenda!)
> 
> Anyway, here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Am I correct that you need a ticket in order to start your Fastpass+ reservations?  My parents have annual passes and have already visited this past year, but my brothers and I have not made ticket purchases yet.  While our names are on the hotel reservations, do we need to have some form of ticket media in order to make FastPass ressies or can we wait until we get down to Florida to purchase our tickets and then have them linked to our account?
> 
> 2) We are visiting WDW with my cousins for a few days on our upcoming October trip.  Is there a way to link the two separate MDE accounts for those days, or, if we linked them, does that mean (theoretically) I'd have to make all the FastPass+ ressies for everyone throughout the trip?  (This isn't a big deal as I'm assuming we can just make our reservations separately with a general time in mind and switch them if they don't match up.)
> 
> 3)  What have been people's experiences with making last minute changes?  For example, say I'm looking at the weather forecast on Monday and I see that it's going to rain on Wednesday.  Wednesday was supposed to be my AK day, but I'm going to switch to Epcot now.  Two days out, are there any FastPasses to switch into?  (I should qualify that with are there any WORTHWHILE FastPasses to switch into -- Captain EO and Journey into Imagination don't cut it for me.)  Also, just curious -- what have been people's experiences with getting additional Fastpasses the day of once their original three Fastpasses run out?  I've been seeing some threads of people getting eight or nine in a day and I was wondering if that is typically possible.
> 
> Once again, this veteran is feeling a bit overwhelmed with all this new stuff.  I'm trying to keep an open mind...



1.  You must have valid ticket media linked to your MDX account to make FP selections.

2.  You can link people together in MDX and make selections for them.

3.  Most attractions still have some kind of availability even a couple of days before.  Availability day-of is generally not a problem except for headliners.  Obviously these selections are highly dependent on variables such as demand and crowd levels.


----------



## connie254

I am at the 60 day mark tonight.  Just want to make sure I have the right, current info.  Is all of this correct?

FP+ opens at midnight EST on the official disneyworld website under MDE/Fast pass.  
I can choose which of the group goes with each ride-my friend has a separate reservation but our reservations are linked on MDE
I must choose 3 FP+ for each park, any of them can be "throw-away" choices.  
The site won't allow at FP+ time within 1 hour of a dining reservation.

I think the only real question I have is-how far apart must they be?  In other words, how condensed timewise can they be?


----------



## zgirls

Been looking through this tread to try and find an answer, but no luck after about 50 pages, so here is the question - 
I will be buying new APs with our DVC discount when we arrive, currently we have Fastpasses set up on 10 day non-expire tickets, will we lose them (FPs) when we purchase our new AP on day one of our trip?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## mesaboy2

connie254 said:


> I am at the 60 day mark tonight.  Just want to make sure I have the right, current info.  Is all of this correct?
> 
> FP+ opens at midnight EST on the official disneyworld website under MDE/Fast pass.
> I can choose which of the group goes with each ride-my friend has a separate reservation but our reservations are linked on MDE
> I must choose 3 FP+ for each park, any of them can be "throw-away" choices.
> The site won't allow at FP+ time within 1 hour of a dining reservation.
> 
> I think the only real question I have is-how far apart must they be?  In other words, how condensed timewise can they be?



Most of your questions, including the "only real" one, are addressed in the OP and the info is current.  Not all that you have written, specifically the FP opening time, is correct.


----------



## IandGsmom

Wish I would have read the OP more carefully, especially #7 before freaking out about only seeing 30 days at this time. My 60 day window opens up at midnight. Feel like such a noob with this MDX thingy.


----------



## Jennifer81

IandGsmom said:


> Wish I would have read the OP more carefully, especially #7 before freaking out about only seeing 30 days at this time. My 60 day window opens up at midnight. Feel like such a noob with this MDX thingy.



I was about to post this question about "booking at midnight". My husband just called Disney and the CM told him " You are better off waiting until 5 or 6 am."
Whaaa?


----------



## mesaboy2

Jennifer81 said:


> I was about to post this question about "booking at midnight". My husband just called Disney and the CM told him " You are better off waiting until 5 or 6 am."
> Whaaa?



Phone CMs routinely give out misleading, bad, false, or out-of-date info.  My info is based on the real experiences of hundreds of posters here.


----------



## donp

IandGsmom said:


> Wish I would have read the OP more carefully, especially #7 before freaking out about only seeing 30 days at this time. My 60 day window opens up at midnight. Feel like such a noob with this MDX thingy.





Jennifer81 said:


> I was about to post this question about "booking at midnight". My husband just called Disney and the CM told him " You are better off waiting until 5 or 6 am."
> Whaaa?



Just as a reminder (might help some of you to not fret!!)--for me and many others, our ability to start booking did not happen until 1AM Eastern time.  So, if the midnight hour comes and goes with no ability to book, don't be surprised.  Mine opened up 1AM sharp.  Others stated that it was not quite at one.  Personally, would not have stayed up if I was not going for A and E.


----------



## vinotinto

mistysue said:


> It's puzzling to me that it doesn't seem Disney has realized this issue with booking FP+ for little kids-* where they are releasing FP+ for random times during the day* and you all get a different time or can't get the ride at all.
> Right now DD and I can enter the queue for 7D and wait 5 minutes for DH to enter.
> Then my 5 year old can ride (alone, which he isn't allowed to do) nearly 2 hours later,  followed by my 3 year old 90 minutes after that. Seriously?  I can't copy, it just sends me to another ride. Obviously I am going to keep trying. I only need 4 that overlap  to be sure we can get a rider swap as my 3 year old is nowhere near tall enough anyways. He's still 33".  Same issue happened when I tried to get Anna and Elsa.  I can get one at a time and Disney is giving me times with no options of even nearly overlapping for the little ones who can't go alone. Seeing as how you enter as a group, with character meets you would think they would just release FP+ for X number of groups rather than X number of people, then maybe set a max group size of 10 or so, so that it didn't get crazy.



It's not Disney that is releasing FP+ for random times  It's that FP+ availability is extremely limited and you are trying to get FP+ that are pretty much fully booked.  Say Disney has 200 FP+ to give between 9 and 10 am.  Say different-size groups booked 199 of them. You got #200, but your group is 4 people.

For this reason, I am "selecting all" when it asks who is selecting FP+s.  That way I only see when there are 4 FP+ together.  It's useless to have 1, since I don't go on vacation by myself.  Since the system is so terrible that you can't specify I need to add an additional FP+ for precisely 9:45 am,  there are recommendations here to get it for one person and then copy.  However, that only works *if *there are FP+ available.  

To me, it was a lot simpler when you would run to get a FP in the parks.  Everyone that was there had a chance to grab a FP and your family would have a 55-60 minute overlap, even if the BTG guide was pulling FPs in the machine next to yours.


----------



## CanadianPaco

I couldn't find this question/answer so here goes:

We have tickets to MVMCP and have read that we may be able to enter the park as early as 4pm for the party, of course, without using a park day ticket. 

That morning we are planning to go to EMH at AK and as rope droppers we'll be there bright and early. 

Since we will be there early, EE and Dinosaur will be our focus.... If I don't book any FP+'s at AK, will I be able to book FP+ for MK between 4-7 even if we don't enter as a park day?

THX


----------



## mistysue

vinotinto said:


> It's not Disney that is releasing FP+ for random times  It's that FP+ availability is extremely limited and you are trying to get FP+ that are pretty much fully booked.  Say Disney has 200 FP+ to give between 9 and 10 am.  Say different-size groups booked 199 of them. You got #200, but your group is 4 people.
> 
> For this reason, I am "selecting all" when it asks who is selecting FP+s.  That way I only see when there are 4 FP+ together.  It's useless to have 1, since I don't go on vacation by myself.  Since the system is so terrible that you can't specify I need to add an additional FP+ for precisely 9:45 am,  there are recommendations here to get it for one person and then copy.  However, that only works *if *there are FP+ available.
> 
> To me, it was a lot simpler when you would run to get a FP in the parks.  Everyone that was there had a chance to grab a FP and your family would have a 55-60 minute overlap, even if the BTG guide was pulling FPs in the machine next to yours.



Whats happening though is that I'm trying to get the mine train. If i put in for 4, there are no options so I have to get them one at a time. So far copying has not worked... even when i get a confirmation through the website when i go back to our plans it doesn't do it. I feel skeptical that I'm picking up random cancellations because I can look and zero times are available and 20 minutes later there are 5 or 6 with no overlap. I don't think all those completely unrelated people cancelled right at the same time in the middle of the day. This happened multiple times this week in the middle of the day for the same date.


----------



## Dawn Dis

I got em...A&E, 7 dwarfs and everything else...thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Dawn Dis

OK so excuse my ignorance but I have a question on how this works. If I go to an attraction that I have FP for and the standby line is short. Can I ride standby first and then come back again and use my FP? Or if I ride standby will it wipe out my FP? Please if I should go to another board for this question please let me know.
TIA


----------



## BudgieMama

Mesaboy, is the not being able to book Wishes, Parades, etc at 60 days still the general rule? I  was able to book all of them at 60 days out. Not sure if I got a lucky glitch, or if it changed!


----------



## fizz13

Dawn Dis said:


> OK so excuse my ignorance but I have a question on how this works. If I go to an attraction that I have FP for and the standby line is short. Can I ride standby first and then come back again and use my FP? Or if I ride standby will it wipe out my FP? Please if I should go to another board for this question please let me know. TIA



That's fine to do, if you are still in your FP window when you get off then yes you can ride again with your FP. Or you could even change it to a different attraction if you haven't used it and it's still in the time window, maybe if the standby line is short use it on something with a longer line


----------



## Dawn Dis

fizz13 said:
			
		

> That's fine to do, if you are still in your FP window when you get off then yes you can ride again with your FP. Or you could even change it to a different attraction if you haven't used it and it's still in the time window, maybe if the standby line is short use it on something with a longer line



Thank you


----------



## seobaina

Hi, I'm slightly confused. It states on the op that at 60 days I can book for the first 10 days of my holiday. My trip/stay is 14 days and we are planning on non Disney for the first few days. So when can I book for the rest of my stay? Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

seobaina said:


> Hi, I'm slightly confused. It states on the op that at 60 days I can book for the first 10 days of my holiday. My trip/stay is 14 days and we are planning on non Disney for the first few days. So when can I book for the rest of my stay? Thanks


 You can start booking 60 days prior to your resort check in date. So if you are staying on-property for the first few days of your trip, just not going to the parks, you can book 60 days prior to the start of your holiday. If you are staying off-property during your non-Disney days, then you cannot start booking until you are 60 days out from your Disney reservation date.


----------



## Cluelyss

CanadianPaco said:


> I couldn't find this question/answer so here goes:  We have tickets to MVMCP and have read that we may be able to enter the park as early as 4pm for the party, of course, without using a park day ticket.  That morning we are planning to go to EMH at AK and as rope droppers we'll be there bright and early.  Since we will be there early, EE and Dinosaur will be our focus.... If I don't book any FP+'s at AK, will I be able to book FP+ for MK between 4-7 even if we don't enter as a park day?  THX


OP states that you should be able to use your party ticket to book FP+ during the 4-7 window. I currently have a party ticket associated with my MDX account and the system will allow be to book within the 30 day window (at MK only) right now with that ticket, so this would appear to be accurate.


----------



## Frozen2014

Cluelyss said:


> OP states that you should be able to use your party ticket to book FP+ during the 4-7 window. I currently have a party ticket associated with my MDX account and the system will allow be to book within the 30 day window (at MK only) right now with that ticket, so this would appear to be accurate.



I was wondering this as well, and found the same thing.  I am still about 3-4 weeks away from my 60 day mark but do have a Select button for MK FP selections.  And my understanding this is because I have purchased MNSSHP tickets for one night.  So...it seems like this one is already set up for FP selections (but assume I can't select until the 60 day mark for our days). NO other parks have a Select button yet for FP selections.


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> I was wondering this as well, and found the same thing.  I am still about 3-4 weeks away from my 60 day mark but do have a Select button for MK FP selections.  And my understanding this is because I have purchased MNSSHP tickets for one night.  So...it seems like this one is already set up for FP selections (but assume I can't select until the 60 day mark for our days). NO other parks have a Select button yet for FP selections.


 Mine is the same way...I get an error if I try to select the other parks. I am still about 3 weeks away from my 60 day mark, so can't schedule for our trip days yet either. I am wondering, though, if this will give us "bonus choices"? For instance, when my window opens up I will have 6 park days on my reservation...but will the party ticket actually let me schedule 7?


----------



## seobaina

Cluelyss said:


> You can start booking 60 days prior to your resort check in date. So if you are staying on-property for the first few days of your trip, just not going to the parks, you can book 60 days prior to the start of your holiday. If you are staying off-property during your non-Disney days, then you cannot start booking until you are 60 days out from your Disney reservation date.



But what I meant was I want to book for the full 14 days as most of my fp stuff would be for later in my holiday. But can I only do the first 10? I am staying onsite.


----------



## Cluelyss

seobaina said:


> But what I meant was I want to book for the full 14 days as most of my fp stuff would be for later in my holiday. But can I only do the first 10? I am staying onsite.


OP states that reservations at the 60 day mark can only be made for the first 10 days of your trip, but Disney's website (under FP+ FAQ) says that you can make them for your entire length of stay. If that's true, you should be able to book all 14 days at your 60 day mark.


----------



## emilymad

BudgieMama said:


> Mesaboy, is the not being able to book Wishes, Parades, etc at 60 days still the general rule? I  was able to book all of them at 60 days out. Not sure if I got a lucky glitch, or if it changed!




Did you get do your FP+ right when the window opened?  My window opens this week and I really want to get Wishes.  I can look for availabilty a few days before and it shows no availabilty for Wishes.  Thanks!


----------



## seelyt2

Please pardon me as I am sure my question has probably been answered somewhere in the 173 pages thus far...

When you walk up to the kiosk to obtain a fourth fast pass, do you log in with your email, password, etc., or is there a way for the kiosk to scan your MB so that it knows its you?  

TIA.


----------



## ToyStory3

I can't figure out what "copying" is or what it is used for???  There are 7 of us - 2 separate families.  We will be making our FPP selections tonight at midnight hopefully.  So, not sure if I need to understand that copying mechanism or not.


----------



## BudgieMama

emilymad said:


> Did you get do your FP+ right when the window opened?  My window opens this week and I really want to get Wishes.  I can look for availabilty a few days before and it shows no availabilty for Wishes.  Thanks!



Yes, I did all mine on 60 days out, and booked Festival of Fantasy viewing and Wishes for our final day (as we're doing the afternoon and evening in MK), so we actually booked those at 66 days out


----------



## mistysue

ToyStory3 said:


> I can't figure out what "copying" is or what it is used for???  There are 7 of us - 2 separate families.  We will be making our FPP selections tonight at midnight hopefully.  So, not sure if I need to understand that copying mechanism or not.



If you are reserving all 7 people at once you should be ok without knowing how to copy.

If you go to modify your fp+,  you will get options to replace them all, change, copy or cancel. If you click on copy it will then have you select a person to copy from, followed by selecting who to copy to.  It will then think for a minute and spit out your options. Ideally, it will give everybody in the group the FP that you wanted at the times you want. If they are not available, it will give you something else (time or ride). For example, If I want to copy Peter Pan, Pooh and 7DMR for my group 7D will not be available on our dates so it will give me Peter Pan, Pooh and some random other ride.  If you click ok it will convert the FP selections of every person in the group to what it just showed. Or you can cancel and leave everybody's choices as they were.

ETA:  if one of you has control of both families, it may be easier to reserve for all 7 people at once.  If that can't happen, you can still only copy to people you have permission to edit for.  So if you do your family and your friend gives you permission after you are done you can try to copy all your FP+'s to them.  It may or may not work as described above.  If you want to ride together I suggest one of you gives permission and you search for anything hard to get as far out as possible as a whole group. Otherwise things like Anna/Elsa and the mine ride aren't likely to be together from what I've been seeing in my experience just now.


----------



## Steph5324

Define "using a FP" - do you actually have to USE the pass or just wait for the window to be past? 

I'm going to DHS and really only care about FP+ for TSMM. I'm arriving at 11 a.m.

Can I schedule FP+ for TSMM at 11 a.m., and then throwaways for two other attractions for 9a.m. and 10 a.m. so that once I arrive at 11 and ride TSMM I can immediately schedule a fourth FP+ to ride TSMM again (assuming there are passes still available for that ride)?


----------



## seobaina

Cluelyss said:


> OP states that reservations at the 60 day mark can only be made for the first 10 days of your trip, but Disney's website (under FP+ FAQ) says that you can make them for your entire length of stay. If that's true, you should be able to book all 14 days at your 60 day mark.



Ok, that's what I'm hoping for, thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Steph5324 said:


> Define "using a FP" - do you actually have to USE the pass or just wait for the window to be past?  I'm going to DHS and really only care about FP+ for TSMM. I'm arriving at 11 a.m.  Can I schedule FP+ for TSMM at 11 a.m., and then throwaways for two other attractions for 9a.m. and 10 a.m. so that once I arrive at 11 and ride TSMM I can immediately schedule a fourth FP+ to ride TSMM again (assuming there are passes still available for that ride)?


I'm in the same boat for HS, and never thought about scheduling my "throw away" reservations for before we arrive!  Though I have heard reports that TSM is generally not available day of...but at least we may be able to snag another tier 1 attraction?  I believe the window for all 3 only needs to pass before you can schedule your 4th. Hopefully someone here with experience can confirm?


----------



## seobaina

Cluelyss said:


> OP states that reservations at the 60 day mark can only be made for the first 10 days of your trip, but Disney's website (under FP+ FAQ) says that you can make them for your entire length of stay. If that's true, you should be able to book all 14 days at your 60 day mark.



Ok, that's what I'm hoping for, thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

seobaina said:


> Ok, that's what I'm hoping for, thanks



You're in a situation that most guests aren't, so I would love to know what your experience is as a data point.  I would be happy to be wrong if it helps you, and in that case I would modify the info in the OP.


----------



## Frozen2014

Steph5324 said:


> Define "using a FP" - do you actually have to USE the pass or just wait for the window to be past?
> 
> I'm going to DHS and really only care about FP+ for TSMM. I'm arriving at 11 a.m.
> 
> Can I schedule FP+ for TSMM at 11 a.m., and then throwaways for two other attractions for 9a.m. and 10 a.m. so that once I arrive at 11 and ride TSMM I can immediately schedule a fourth FP+ to ride TSMM again (assuming there are passes still available for that ride)?



Hopefully if you do this, you'll select FP options that are not popular ones for your throw away...just to be fair???


----------



## seobaina

mesaboy2 said:


> You're in a situation that most guests aren't, so I would love to know what your experience is as a data point.  I would be happy to be wrong if it helps you, and in that case I would modify the info in the OP.



I can book on wednesday (hotel is from 21st Sept) so I will keep my fingers crossed and let you know


----------



## ToyStory3

mistysue said:


> If you are reserving all 7 people at once you should be ok without knowing how to copy.
> 
> If you go to modify your fp+,  you will get options to replace them all, change, copy or cancel. If you click on copy it will then have you select a person to copy from, followed by selecting who to copy to.  It will then think for a minute and spit out your options. Ideally, it will give everybody in the group the FP that you wanted at the times you want. If they are not available, it will give you something else (time or ride). For example, If I want to copy Peter Pan, Pooh and 7DMR for my group 7D will not be available on our dates so it will give me Peter Pan, Pooh and some random other ride.  If you click ok it will convert the FP selections of every person in the group to what it just showed. Or you can cancel and leave everybody's choices as they were.
> 
> ETA:  if one of you has control of both families, it may be easier to reserve for all 7 people at once.  If that can't happen, you can still only copy to people you have permission to edit for.  So if you do your family and your friend gives you permission after you are done you can try to copy all your FP+'s to them.  It may or may not work as described above.  If you want to ride together I suggest one of you gives permission and you search for anything hard to get as far out as possible as a whole group. Otherwise things like Anna/Elsa and the mine ride aren't likely to be together from what I've been seeing in my experience just now.



Thanks!!!


----------



## js

siskaren said:


> In the first post, where the attractions are listed for each park, the attractions that are tier 1 are in red.



Hi.
Does this mean that there are no Tier 1 attractions in MK?
I don't see any in red?
Thank you SOOO much for anyone that can let me know.
I thought my FP+ selection started end of week but IT IS TOMORROW OMG


----------



## Cluelyss

js said:


> Hi. Does this mean that there are no Tier 1 attractions in MK? I don't see any in red? Thank you SOOO much for anyone that can let me know. I thought my FP+ selection started end of week but IT IS TOMORROW OMG


As of right now, only HS and Epcot have tiering systems. Good luck!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> Hopefully if you do this, you'll select FP options that are not popular ones for your throw away...just to be fair???


Of course! Which brings up another question I had but cannot seem to find an answer on....the system "forces" you to select 3 rides when you schedule, correct? And it's my understanding that if you don't select 3, it will select additional attractions for you, correct? So can I then cancel the ones I don't want, or must I have 3 at all times? And if I can maintain less than 3, how does that work for scheduling additional FPs (i.e. for the same ride or another within tier 1)??


----------



## Caroline94501

I saw earlier someone posted TSMM may not be available day of.  Are there any other ones that may not be available day of?  This whole FP+ is getting a little too regimented for my taste.  It really doesn't give one the option to get up and say let's go to DHS or MK.


----------



## Caroline94501

Cluelyss said:


> Of course! Which brings up another question I had but cannot seem to find an answer on....the system "forces" you to select 3 rides when you schedule, correct? And it's my understanding that if you don't select 3, it will select additional attractions for you, correct? So can I then cancel the ones I don't want, or must I have 3 at all times? And if I can maintain less than 3, how does that work for scheduling additional FPs (i.e. for the same ride or another within tier 1)??



I find this very annoying.  There were a number of days I changed the time for the third, unwanted FP to be first thing in the morning.  I figure the lines can't be too bad when the park opens at 9am.   That way I can try to get another fp once the windows for the 3 selected passes.


----------



## derekleigh

Now I do apologize if this has been asked (probably many times over), but if I am staying offsite, where can I purchase Magic Bands?

My understanding is once I have the MB, MDX account, and valid ticket number I can pick FP spots 30 days prior to that day. Can I have more than one person's MB on the MDX or does each MB have to have a MDX account? 

We're going in January when the times are slow, do people still recommend these?

I'll have more questions, but I want these answered first.


----------



## Twinkbelle

I'd also like to know what would happen for booking FP+ when staying onsite for longer than 10 days.  I was just about to ask a similar question.  

If you can book all your dinning for length of stay at the 180 window then it would make sense to allow you to do the same (I'm assuming that you can do this I've never actually booked to stay on site that far out time wise)


----------



## Cluelyss

Caroline94501 said:


> I saw earlier someone posted TSMM may not be available day of.  Are there any other ones that may not be available day of?  This whole FP+ is getting a little too regimented for my taste.  It really doesn't give one the option to get up and say let's go to DHS or MK.


According to my coworker, who was there in June, the following rides had limited or no day-of availability: TSMM, R&R, Soarin', Test Track, 7DMT. There may be others, this was just his report, for rides his family was interested in. Also, I'm sure it goes without saying that A&E, Festival of Fantasy and Wishes were unavailable day-of as well.


----------



## Vexorg

I apologize if this has been answered already (I'm sure it has) but me and some friends are beginning to plan a trip to WDW in December where we will be staying offsite for a week, then we will be adding a couple of days at a Disney hotel at the end.  If I understand correctly, if I do it this way, the days where we're staying onsite would have a 30-day window for FPs, while the onsite days at the end would have a 60-day window, correct?  Does that mean that it would be advantageous to put the onsite days before the offsite days?


----------



## js

Cluelyss said:


> As of right now, only HS and Epcot have tiering systems. Good luck!!



Thank you.

I will be going September 20-28.

I will be up and ready at 12 am - 1 am tonight since my window opens on July 22.

I do not need to meet any characters or get a viewing spot for Fireworks.

Do you guys think I need to do this tonight (although I guess it's better than not doing and waiting until I get into work at 8:30 am tomorrow morning):

Sunday, September 21 - MK (Try for PF+ Beginning at 10 am - 11 am)
Splash
Pirates
Peter Pan
7:20 pm - Dinner at Brown Derby in HS

Monday, September 22 - Epcot (Try for FP+ to begin at 3 pm)
Soarin
Spaceship Earth, Maelstrom
7:15 pm - Dinner at Rose and Crown

Tuesday, September 23 - Not doing park but may get FP+ since we have PAP/AP and staying at GFV, Try for FP+ begining at 1 pm - 2 pm)
Splash
Buzz
Haunted
7:20 pm - Dinner at Grand Floridian Cafe

Wednesday, September 24 - HS  (Try for FP+ beginning at 10 am - 11 am)
Toy Story
Towe of Terror
Muppets

Thursday, September 25 - Epcot (Try to get FP+ beginninag at 10 am - 11 am)
Test Track or Soarin
Spaceship Earth
Malestrom ?
7:30 pm - Dinner at Chefs de France

Friday, September 26 - Magic Kingdom (Try to get FP+ starting at 10 am - 11:00 am)
Splash
Pirates
Haunted Mansion

Saturday, September 27 - HS (Try to get FP+ for 10 am - 11 am)
Toy Story Mania
Tower of Terror
? Not sure

How does above look to all of you.
From September 20-24, it will just be my mom and me.  On the night of September 24, my dh and ds-16 will join us from Setpember 25-September 27.

Thank you all very much!


----------



## js

Also, I have one more question.
I have access to my mom's DME account (I have her User Name/Password).
I can also see when I am just on my account, her ticket (AP).
Does this mean I can make the FP+ selections tonight for her with her ticket.
This is what it says when I go to Friends and Family:


Karen can view your shared plans.
Karen cannot view your photos.


----------



## Cluelyss

js said:


> Also, I have one more question. I have access to my mom's DME account (I have her User Name/Password). I can also see when I am just on my account, her ticket (AP). Does this mean I can make the FP+ selections tonight for her with her ticket. This is what it says when I go to Friends and Family:  Karen can view your shared plans. Karen cannot view your photos.


Yes, if she is linked to your account, you can make her FP+ selections at the same time you make yours. Also, I don't see anything if your touring plan that would require you to make your reservations at midnight tonight! But, if you're like me, you may just "want" to!


----------



## js

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, if she is linked to your account, you can make her FP+ selections at the same time you make yours. Also, I don't see anything if your touring plan that would require you to make your reservations at midnight tonight! But, if you're like me, you may just "want" to!



Thanks!
I think I will be staying up to do this tonight, even though I want to be out of the house at 5 am for gym before 8:30 am work. I will, however catch grief from my dh asking why I will stay awake for FP+ selections but not him LOL


----------



## elrod1

How long is the window for each FP you hold? I'm thinking I read an hour, but can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Clare Voince

elrod1 said:


> How long is the window for each FP you hold? I'm thinking I read an hour, but can't find it. Thanks.



Yes, it's an hour.


----------



## mesaboy2

elrod1 said:


> How long is the window for each FP you hold? I'm thinking I read an hour, but can't find it. Thanks.



OP, Bullet #9.


----------



## emilymad

BudgieMama said:


> Yes, I did all mine on 60 days out, and booked Festival of Fantasy viewing and Wishes for our final day (as we're doing the afternoon and evening in MK), so we actually booked those at 66 days out



Thanks!  I can't stay up to midnight so I am going to hope for the best.


----------



## phabric

We will be going Christmas week (Dec 20-27).  We will not be doing character meets. 

I know it will be crowded that week.  Should I book at midnight to get the FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

phabric said:


> We will be going Christmas week (Dec 20-27).  We will not be doing character meets.
> 
> I know it will be crowded that week.  Should I book at midnight to get the FP?



No downside other than the time.  Probably not necessary though, you'll likely be fine the next morning.


----------



## jhelms

Subscribing


----------



## Ava

Just booked all my FP+ for Sept 21-26. Got everything I wanted, including the elusive Anna & Elsa for our last day! A couple notes:

1. I was able to book Main Street Electrical parade for Sept 24th, so some parades/fireworks are available to book at 60+ days out. (I also noticed that Festival of Fantasy parade was showing unavailable for at least Sept 21, didn't notice beyond that so don't know if it was just sold out for that day or if its not available at all yet.)

2. I was able to book 6 days worth of FP+ using a 5-day MYW ticket and a MNSSHP ticket linked to the same MDE account. 

3. It looks like the latest FP window available on party nights is 5:30-6:30pm. I was on right at 12:00 and that was the latest window that was available on my party night.

PS - mesaboy2, thanks so much again for this thread! Because of it I had all my choices mapped out and somewhat knew what to expect from the system. Helped me get everything I wanted and it only took me around 20 minutes to do 6 days of FP.


----------



## cassiejo2711

My humble apologies if this has been addressed...FWIW I did try to search for the answer first. 

I was trying to make practice FP+ reservations (my 60 day window opens Fri) and when I select any random available date I get a pop up that says one or more person in my party cannot make FP+ reservations for that day. My park tickets are loaded and viewable. I even tried making one for each person individually and received the same error message. All individuals are on one MDX account and managed by me. 

Is this happening because I booked a package and the system has hard dates for my ticket, thus  it is not allowing me to select a date prior to my 60 day mark? I just don't want to deal with a set back like this when my window opens and am hoping to get the logistics down. 

I been following this thread for quite awhile and the information has been very valuable. Again, I apologize if this has been covered and I did not see the replies. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

cassiejo2711 said:


> My humble apologies if this has been addressed...FWIW I did try to search for the answer first.  I was trying to make practice FP+ reservations (my 60 day window opens Fri) and when I select any random available date I get a pop up that says one or more person in my party cannot make FP+ reservations for that day. My park tickets are loaded and viewable. I even tried making one for each person individually and received the same error message. All individuals are on one MDX account and managed by me.  Is this happening because I booked a package and the system has hard dates for my ticket, thus  it is not allowing me to select a date prior to my 60 day mark? I just don't want to deal with a set back like this when my window opens and am hoping to get the logistics down.  I been following this thread for quite awhile and the information has been very valuable. Again, I apologize if this has been covered and I did not see the replies.  Thank you!!!!


Yes, if you booked a package with tickets, you will not be able to access the system until you hit your 60-day window.   Once you hit that day, everything should open up for you. There are tutorials on You Tube if you want to get a feel for how the system works.


----------



## Planning Mama

I have successfully booked all my FP+ for our vacation. It took me less than an hour for the entire week which was quicker than I anticipated. I was able to book MK Parades and Fireworks viewings so they are definitely available. I also was able to get 7DMT with no problem. I wasn't interested, as I have 2.5ds, but there were only A&E available on Sat (for the days I looked) and it was late in the day (our departure day so I couldn't have used them anyway). So if that's what you're after, staying up late may be the way to go. I am having a slight problem, hoping someone can help. Per PP's I booked my entire party's fp's the same. I was hoping to change my mil's so she can take my son on Buzz at the same time dh and I do SM. I can't figure out how to just change hers. Do I have to change her to a different time first and then change the attraction and then go back in and change the time? Just want to make sure I"m doing it right before I screw up all the work I just did. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## preemiemama

Planning Mama said:


> I have successfully booked all my FP+ for our vacation. It took me less than an hour for the entire week which was quicker than I anticipated. I was able to book MK Parades and Fireworks viewings so they are definitely available. I also was able to get 7DMT with no problem. I wasn't interested, as I have 2.5ds, but there were only A&E available on Sat (for the days I looked) and it was late in the day (our departure day so I couldn't have used them anyway). So if that's what you're after, staying up late may be the way to go. I am having a slight problem, hoping someone can help. Per PP's I booked my entire party's fp's the same. I was hoping to change my mil's so she can take my son on Buzz at the same time dh and I do SM. I can't figure out how to just change hers. Do I have to change her to a different time first and then change the attraction and then go back in and change the time? Just want to make sure I"m doing it right before I screw up all the work I just did. Thanks for any help!!!



When you go in to change, it will give you the option to change the time or attraction.  If you have everything else together, you should have no problem changing her FP to Buzz instead of SM at the same time by just changing the attraction option.


----------



## Planning Mama

preemiemama said:


> When you go in to change, it will give you the option to change the time or attraction.  If you have everything else together, you should have no problem changing her FP to Buzz instead of SM at the same time by just changing the attraction option.



Thank You  I was afraid to hit the button to select a new attraction thinking it would switch all of us. Now that I know it's that simple, no worries


----------



## seobaina

Ava said:


> Just booked all my FP+ for Sept 21-26.



How? These are some of my dates but they don't open til tomorrow? Are u arriving 20th?


----------



## seobaina

Hi

Excuse the questions but I just want to be clear. My window opens tonight but as I'm in the uk 'tonight' is going to be 5-6am. Hence wanting to check whilst I'm still awake 

1) at the moment it will only let me book fp for 30days. Will this change automatically when I get to my 60 days? Do u need to keep logging in and out or just refresh?

2) I assume u can book any day within time frame and don't have to book 'in order'. If the thing I want most isn't available can I just change to try another day or will it force me to stay on that date first entered? Ie can I cancel? I can only book for 5 of my 9 days due to ticket assigning so don't wanna waste it. 

3) two members of the party only have a single ticket currently assigned. The other two have 5. Will it let me book just for the two or will it cause issues?

4) if I need to change times do I have to do each persons individually? What's this 'copying'?

Thank you. Sorry first time so freaking a little lol

X


----------



## jhelms

Subscribing


----------



## Planning Mama

seobaina said:


> How? These are some of my dates but they don't open til tomorrow? Are u arriving 20th?



I know you didn't ask me, but I booked mine today for the 21st but we are arriving on the 20th and taking a day to explore our AoA resort before we head to the parks


----------



## emilymad

Planning Mama said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I booked mine today for the 21st but we are arriving on the 20th and taking a day to explore our AoA resort before we head to the parks



My 60 days should be tomorrow for a 9/21 check in but it tell me do them today.  We have AP's so I am not sure if that is part of it.  I am glad I check so I was able to get a FP+ for Wishes.


----------



## cassiejo2711

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, if you booked a package with tickets, you will not be able to access the system until you hit your 60-day window.   Once you hit that day, everything should open up for you. There are tutorials on You Tube if you want to get a feel for how the system works.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jennasis

Ay yi yi!  Tomorrow at midnight is when my booking window opens and when I finally sat down to attempt to figure out when and what to book I thought my head was going to explode.  So many variables...ADR conflicts...MNSSHP to consider...I finally just gave up on thinking about it.  I have no idea what the heck to do!

We are doing MK all day then MNSSHP that night.  Our friends are NOT doing MK (or any park) but will be doing MNSSHP that night with us.  I was thinking of NOT getting FP+ for DH and I during the day and instead saving them for the magic 4pm-7pm window when all four of us will be in the park together.  Of course this means that DH and I will have to tour all morning and afternoon without.  Doable, but annoying.

Otherwise I have no idea what to book and for when.


----------



## hookem59

My search skills haven't turned anything up on this, so I figured I'd ask the experts....

I just yesterday saw that EMH had been changed recently, and since our 4-day trip to WDW begins in 11 days, there's virtually no chance to rearrange plans to line up with the new EMH. Fortunately, (1) the only day that's really impacted is our Sunday in the MK (which was planned as an EMH night), and (2) WDW Customer Relations responded well to a polite email and phone conversation by adding 3 "Anytime, Anywhere" FP+ for each member of our group.

SO, now my MDE app lists the FPs we had originally scheduled at the 60 day mark (3 per person per park per day), PLUS under "My Plans" it lists 3 additional FPs for each of us, valid from 3-6 August.

Finally, the question: how do we use these bonus FPs? The CM who added them said they were good at anytime for most of the rides. I know that I can't book them through the app/website, because it already shows 3 FPs for each guest each day. Will I be able to use them only after my initial 3 are used, or will the FP+ scanners at the ride be smart enough to mark them as used when we enter a line (that we didn't already have a FP+ for)?


----------



## cel_disney

Jennasis said:


> Ay yi yi!  Tomorrow at midnight is when my booking window opens and when I finally sat down to attempt to figure out when and what to book I thought my head was going to explode.  So many variables...ADR conflicts...MNSSHP to consider...I finally just gave up on thinking about it.  I have no idea what the heck to do!  We are doing MK all day then MNSSHP that night.  Our friends are NOT doing MK (or any park) but will be doing MNSSHP that night with us.  I was thinking of NOT getting FP+ for DH and I during the day and instead saving them for the magic 4pm-7pm window when all four of us will be in the park together.  Of course this means that DH and I will have to tour all morning and afternoon without.  Doable, but annoying.  Otherwise I have no idea what to book and for when.



Until the parties start we probably wont know how this works - but I wonder if you can get 3 MK FPs with your day ticket and then another 3 when you have your MNSSHP ticket?  I wonder if it will need to be a kiosk transaction and I wonder if you might need a 'paper' equivalent of your party ticket and then you can do a copy to your friends previously made FPs?


----------



## Ava

seobaina said:


> How? These are some of my dates but they don't open til tomorrow? Are u arriving 20th?


Yes, we arrive on Sept 20th but our first park day is the 21st. My resort stay is 20th-27th and we are doing parks 21st-26th. Sorry if I caused any confusion!


----------



## figment_jii

Does any one have any information on FP+ and Lights, Motor, Action Extreme Stunt Show at DHS?  I skimmed the thread (okay, did a thread search), but did couldn't figure out if it's priority access, reserved seating, or something else.


----------



## Jennasis

cel_disney said:


> Until the parties start we probably wont know how this works - but I wonder if you can get 3 MK FPs with your day ticket and then another 3 when you have your MNSSHP ticket?  I wonder if it will need to be a kiosk transaction and I wonder if you might need a 'paper' equivalent of your party ticket and then you can do a copy to your friends previously made FPs?



I don't think you can use your day tix + MNSSHP to make 6 FP+ reservations.  But I can use my Park tix to schedule FP+ between 4 and 7 and my friends can use their MNSSHP to schedule FP+ between 4 and 7 as well.  I could use my FP+ entitlements during the day and then get more on-the-fly once we enter the park again at 4pm with our party tickets, but I SERIOUSLY doubt we'd be able to get the mine train or any of the things I'd want to book for our friends.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jennasis said:


> I don't think you can use your day tix + MNSSHP to make 6 FP+ reservations.  But I can use my Park tix to schedule FP+ between 4 and 7 and my friends can use their MNSSHP to schedule FP+ between 4 and 7 as well.  I could use my FP+ entitlements during the day and then get more on-the-fly once we enter the park again at 4pm with our party tickets, but I SERIOUSLY doubt we'd be able to get the mine train or any of the things I'd want to book for our friends.


I believe is is correct...you are only able to pre-select 3 FP+ options in any given day, regardless of the number/type of tickets you have.


----------



## luvmyguyz

Forgive me for asking this if it's already been asked, but I can't seem to find the answer. How do I make FP+ selections for children in a party traveling with my family?

 My cousin and her family (husband and two daughters), her in-laws, my mom, and my immediate family (husband and 2 sons) will be staying at POR in November. My in laws will be staying at Shades of Green.  

My immediate family and my mom are arriving one day before everyone else.  There are a few rides the kids will want to go on together, and I'd like to get FP+ for all of the kids together. However, I am only linked to my cousin's MDE, my mother-in-law's account, and my mom's account.  My cousin's children don't show up as options for me to add as guests on ADRs that I've made, and while that's not a huge deal, I do need to make sure I can include them when booking the FP+ selections. 

How do I link to a child's account when it's managed by another adult?  

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PACVII

It is just 3 per day regardless the ticket. For MNSSHP you can enter after 4pm. If your at MK all day remember that you would need to use all three prior to getting additional so if you would book something later after your friends arrive you would be limited thru the day.


----------



## mesaboy2

Updated OP to reflect changes demonstrated by numerous reports of Wishes, MSEP, etc. being available at the normal 60-day point.  This appears to be a relatively recent change.

Also put priority access for LMA, even though I don't really know--it's a chump FP anyway.    If someone has recent experience and cares to share, please let me know.


----------



## preemiemama

hookem59 said:


> My search skills haven't turned anything up on this, so I figured I'd ask the experts....
> 
> I just yesterday saw that EMH had been changed recently, and since our 4-day trip to WDW begins in 11 days, there's virtually no chance to rearrange plans to line up with the new EMH. Fortunately, (1) the only day that's really impacted is our Sunday in the MK (which was planned as an EMH night), and (2) WDW Customer Relations responded well to a polite email and phone conversation by adding 3 "Anytime, Anywhere" FP+ for each member of our group.
> 
> SO, now my MDE app lists the FPs we had originally scheduled at the 60 day mark (3 per person per park per day), PLUS under "My Plans" it lists 3 additional FPs for each of us, valid from 3-6 August.
> 
> Finally, the question: how do we use these bonus FPs? The CM who added them said they were good at anytime for most of the rides. I know that I can't book them through the app/website, because it already shows 3 FPs for each guest each day. Will I be able to use them only after my initial 3 are used, or will the FP+ scanners at the ride be smart enough to mark them as used when we enter a line (that we didn't already have a FP+ for)?



We had a couple instances during our trip in June where a CM added bonus FPs for us.  We simply went to a ride we had not already booked (or after we used the one we had if we wanted to ride again) and used them like a regular FP.  Touch the bands and Mickey turns green.  As far as I know bonus ones do not need to be assigned a specific ride or time- they are really any ride any time! Enjoy!


----------



## FidFam

mesaboy2 said:


> Updated OP to reflect changes demonstrated by numerous reports of Wishes, MSEP, etc. being available at the normal 60-day point.  This appears to be a relatively recent change.


It's also popular evidenced by it being unavailable for the 4 days we're at the MK in mid-September.  One of those nights is the Halloween party so it's not available obviously but when I logged-on a midnight both were grayed-out along with A&E - everything else still is available even to this day at 50 days out...


----------



## Cluelyss

luvmyguyz said:


> Forgive me for asking this if it's already been asked, but I can't seem to find the answer. How do I make FP+ selections for children in a party traveling with my family?  My cousin and her family (husband and two daughters), her in-laws, my mom, and my immediate family (husband and 2 sons) will be staying at POR in November. My in laws will be staying at Shades of Green.  My immediate family and my mom are arriving one day before everyone else.  There are a few rides the kids will want to go on together, and I'd like to get FP+ for all of the kids together. However, I am only linked to my cousin's MDE, my mother-in-law's account, and my mom's account.  My cousin's children don't show up as options for me to add as guests on ADRs that I've made, and while that's not a huge deal, I do need to make sure I can include them when booking the FP+ selections.  How do I link to a child's account when it's managed by another adult?  Thanks!  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


 I recently did some research on this topic, as I wanted DH to be able to make FP+ selections for my children (we both have MDX accounts). Unfortunately, what I discovered is that only 1 adult can manage a child.


----------



## monique5

I'm just confirming that the 2014 Holidays is the 1st Christmas holiday with only FP+. My 2 trips last year were prior to FP+, & wasn't selected for testing group. Trips this year, only FP+, but not any holidays.  Trying to get a grasp for my FP+ selection. Thanks!


----------



## cel_disney

Cluelyss said:


> I recently did some research on this topic, as I wanted DH to be able to make FP+ selections for my children (we both have MDX accounts). Unfortunately, what I discovered is that only 1 adult can manage a child.



Oh My!  That seems difficult for families!  Did you end up using a single MDE account?


----------



## mesaboy2

monique5 said:


> I'm just confirming that the 2014 Holidays is the 1st Christmas holiday with only FP+. My 2 trips last year were prior to FP+, & wasn't selected for testing group. Trips this year, only FP+, but not any holidays.  Trying to get a grasp for my FP+ selection. Thanks!



Legacy FP ended this past January, as noted in the OP (one of the last bullets in the first section).


----------



## Cluelyss

cel_disney said:


> Oh My!  That seems difficult for families!  Did you end up using a single MDE account?


We still each have an account, but I will be managing everything!! He can still view our plans in his account, and add pictures to MM, but that's about it!


----------



## hollypoast

Thank you for all of this good information!  My 60 FP+ window opened this morning and I was online reserving them at midnight on the dot. Just wanted to let you know that all of the parades and fireworks FP+ where available to be selected. Seems this has changed since you first posted the information on the first page of this thread.

I was able to get a Festival of Fantasy FP+ for September 25th and could have books MSEP and Wishes too.


----------



## mesaboy2

hollypoast said:


> Thank you for all of this good information!  My 60 FP+ window opened this morning and I was online reserving them at midnight on the dot. Just wanted to let you know that all of the parades and fireworks FP+ where available to be selected. *Seems this has changed since you first posted the information* on the first page of this thread.
> 
> I was able to get a Festival of Fantasy FP+ for September 25th and could have books MSEP and Wishes too.



I actually modified it earlier tonight.  I'm not assuming yet this change is permanent nor reliable.


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

DAZY3BYZ said:


> hookem59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My search skills haven't turned anything up on this, so I figured I'd ask the experts....  I just yesterday saw that EMH had been changed recently, and since our 4-day trip to WDW begins in 11 days, there's virtually no chance to rearrange plans to line up with the new EMH. Fortunately, (1) the only day that's really impacted is our Sunday in the MK (which was planned as an EMH night), and (2) WDW Customer Relations responded well to a polite email and phone conversation by adding 3 "Anytime, Anywhere" FP+ for each member of our group.  SO, now my MDE app lists the FPs we had originally scheduled at the 60 day mark (3 per person per park per day), PLUS under "My Plans" it lists 3 additional FPs for each of us, valid from 3-6 August.  Finally, the question: how do we use these bonus FPs? The CM who added them said they were good at anytime for most of the rides. I know that I can't book them through the app/website, because it already shows 3 FPs for each guest each day. Will I be able to use them only after my initial 3 are used, or will the FP+ scanners at the ride be smart enough to mark them as used when we enter a line (that we didn't already have a FP+ for)?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> I also emailed Disney regarding their abrupt change to the emh schedule. Can I ask you if you called they or they called you? I have not received a response from them yet. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hookem59

They called me, about 24 hours after I emailed them. I'm not sure which email they were calling in response to, though, because I contacted them both through their "Contact Us" web page and directly via the wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com email address. I'm guessing it was the latter one that got the quick response.


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

hookem59 said:


> They called me, about 24 hours after I emailed them. I'm not sure which email they were calling in response to, though, because I contacted them both through their "Contact Us" web page and directly via the wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com email address. I'm guessing it was the latter one that got the quick response.




Thank you! I had only emailed from the Disney site. I will try the guest communications address. I would just feel better being heard about how their sudden changes affected us. Thanks again. Have a great trip!!


----------



## SPOERLX3

Ava said:


> Just booked all my FP+ for Sept 21-26. Got everything I wanted, including the elusive Anna & Elsa for our last day! A couple notes:
> 
> 1. I was able to book Main Street Electrical parade for Sept 24th, so some parades/fireworks are available to book at 60+ days out. (I also noticed that Festival of Fantasy parade was showing unavailable for at least Sept 21, didn't notice beyond that so don't know if it was just sold out for that day or if its not available at all yet.)
> 
> 2. I was able to book 6 days worth of FP+ using a 5-day MYW ticket and a MNSSHP ticket linked to the same MDE account.
> 
> 3. It looks like the latest FP window available on party nights is 5:30-6:30pm. I was on right at 12:00 and that was the latest window that was available on my party night.
> 
> PS - mesaboy2, thanks so much again for this thread! Because of it I had all my choices mapped out and somewhat knew what to expect from the system. Helped me get everything I wanted and it only took me around 20 minutes to do 6 days of FP.




Ava on your MNSSHP date, were you only able to book FP from 4pm to the 5:30-6:30pm window (since you can't enter till 4pm) or were there times available all day?


----------



## RJstanis

Would someone be so kind into giving links for the you tube videos to prepare for my midnight fast pass tango that someone mentioned a few posts back, or a link to a previous post I may have missed with this information. 

And if I purchase my MNSSHP tickets tomorrow on Wed for my upcoming dates will I be able to link FPs to this on Saturday midnight when my 60 days comes up for the 4-630 time window?


----------



## monique5

mesaboy2 said:


> Legacy FP ended this past January, as noted in the OP (one of the last bullets in the first section).



Thanks! Just needed to confirm. I read the OP before posting. Guess I overlooked that info.


----------



## seobaina

Hi

At midnight do you have to log out and log back in or will it automatically start allowing you? (when it goes live)

Thanks


----------



## Ava

SPOERLX3 said:


> Ava on your MNSSHP date, were you only able to book FP from 4pm to the 5:30-6:30pm window (since you can't enter till 4pm) or were there times available all day?


There were times available all day. I did book FP for my MNSSHP date first (so MDE couldn't know if I was also going to use a regular park admission that day), but I didn't have trouble booking FP for my other 5 days as well. So seems like the system is just not that sophisticated. And because 5:30-6:30 was the latest window available, my first FP (that I doubt we'll end up using) is for 3:30-4:30. I wish it would let you book less than 3 FP, because I hate taking up a slot I know I won't use.


----------



## SPOERLX3

RJstanis said:


> Would someone be so kind into giving links for the you tube videos to prepare for my midnight fast pass tango that someone mentioned a few posts back, or a link to a previous post I may have missed with this information.
> 
> And if I purchase my MNSSHP tickets tomorrow on Wed for my upcoming dates will I be able to link FPs to this on Saturday midnight when my 60 days comes up for the 4-630 time window?



Here a couple of Fastpass tutorials 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO5x2rWP9IU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivKqONUP5PM

Good luck! I get to choose mine Friday night/Saturday morning! Looks like our trip is the same time frame!! Can't wait


----------



## SPOERLX3

Ava said:


> There were times available all day. I did book FP for my MNSSHP date first (so MDE couldn't know if I was also going to use a regular park admission that day), but I didn't have trouble booking FP for my other 5 days as well. So seems like the system is just not that sophisticated. And because 5:30-6:30 was the latest window available, my first FP (that I doubt we'll end up using) is for 3:30-4:30. I wish it would let you book less than 3 FP, because I hate taking up a slot I know I won't use.



I was debating on whether or not to link my MNSSHP tickets but this is definitely a bonus!


----------



## Frozen2014

SPOERLX3 said:


> Here a couple of Fastpass tutorials
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO5x2rWP9IU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivKqONUP5PM
> 
> Good luck! I get to choose mine Friday night/Saturday morning! Looks like our trip is the same time frame!! Can't wait



Thank you for posting.  Very helpful to see the system beforehand to see how it work (for us first timers).  Good luck with your selections.  Hope you get your preferences.


----------



## jennab

Well my window opened today. No A&E on my MK days (9/22-9/24) or even 9/25. There was one 10/1 which I took because I'm not sure if we are going back to MK the day before we leave…. I tried at 3am EST since I randomly woke up…

Otherwise mine train was open and MSEP/Wishes for those dates too!


----------



## wdwrule

We will be there in September and I'm thinking of scheduling Fp+ for the mornings in hopes of a fourth (or more) Fp+ will be available.  Now I'm second guessing and wondering if we'll get a lot done with rope drop and maybe should make the Fp+ for afternoons.  Any thoughts . . . ?


----------



## vevolis

I hate to put this here, I understand there are 179 pages before this but I don't know precisely where to look:

Is FP+ simply awful?  We've booked our FP+ for September and I know for a fact that there will be some attractions we will probably miss as they are too close to dining, etc. It sounds very time consuming and as if there are long lineups to ADD FP+ at kiosks? We've already lost out on some rides such as Seven Dwarfs (except on our first day in MK) and I am worried without the former fast pass dispensers, there won't be any option for us to get into the expedited lines.


----------



## Ava

jennab said:


> Well my window opened today. No A&E on my MK days (9/22-9/24) or even 9/25. There was one 10/1 which I took because I'm not sure if we are going back to MK the day before we leave…. I tried at 3am EST since I randomly woke up…  Otherwise mine train was open and MSEP/Wishes for those dates too!


It seems like you really need to be on right at midnight and try for the end of your trip to get A&E. My dates are similar - 9/20-9/27, MK days on 9/21 & 9/24 w/ MNSSHP on 9/26. My window opened Tuesday (Monday night); I was on right at midnight, went to 9/26 first and got A&E for that date. After I finished booking the rest of my FP, which only took me about 20 minutes, I went back into 9/26 to change my other two selections for that day, and there were no more times available for A&E. It's a party day, so the hours are shorter, but in a matter of 20 minutes all the remaining passes for that day were gone. It's kind of crazy.


----------



## Cluelyss

Disney is testing a new process for waiting in line to meet A&E. Hope they keep this up....will take somebody the pressure off obtaining that FP+! https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152148719907035&substory_index=0&id=10300702034


----------



## jennab

Ava said:


> It seems like you really need to be on right at midnight and try for the end of your trip to get A&E. My dates are similar - 9/20-9/27, MK days on 9/21 & 9/24 w/ MNSSHP on 9/26. My window opened Tuesday (Monday night); I was on right at midnight, went to 9/26 first and got A&E for that date. After I finished booking the rest of my FP, which only took me about 20 minutes, I went back into 9/26 to change my other two selections for that day, and there were no more times available for A&E. It's a party day, so the hours are shorter, but in a matter of 20 minutes all the remaining passes for that day were gone. It's kind of crazy.



That is crazy!  I figured this may happen as I needed the first 4 days of our trip and it was the same work trying to get BOG (nothing available in the beginning I my booking period). Oh well I'm not going to stress. I have a 2.5yr old DS who won't even notice. It just would have been fun!


----------



## DJFan88

wdwrule said:


> We will be there in September and I'm thinking of scheduling Fp+ for the mornings in hopes of a fourth (or more) Fp+ will be available.  Now I'm second guessing and wondering if we'll get a lot done with rope drop and maybe should make the Fp+ for afternoons.  Any thoughts . . . ?



I've gone with the theory of booking the FP's not first thing, but not in afternoon either -- maybe start one for the 10-11, or you'll have to see what's available.  I figure maybe we can get to TSM and wait the 25 min. first wait and then have a FP I made so we can ride again later, around 11 or 1 or something.
I've also heard it stated here somewhere that at MK everyone ran for the new Fantasyland, so if you had later FP's there it might be better, and then head for other areas where the crowds are going (I'd think Adventureland, but you also have those that have no clue and automatically tour left to right).
This way I have FP's like 10:20 - 11:20 and 11:20-12:20 and 12:20-1:20.  Plenty of time to get more (I hope).  But there was a few that I had to work starting with a 9:20-10:20 (availability), but I would probably do RD and get there closer to the 10:20.


----------



## RJstanis

SPOERLX3 said:
			
		

> Here a couple of Fastpass tutorials
> 
> [*]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO5x2rWP9IU
> [*]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivKqONUP5PM
> 
> 
> Good luck! I get to choose mine Friday night/Saturday morning! Looks like our trip is the same time frame!! Can't wait



Thank you so much for the links, and it does look like we will be there same times with the dates! Do not take all the good FPs since you get to start the night before me 

I really don't like the whole getting fast passes for first several days of your trip. Takes away my chances of getting A&E and preferable times. Guess I'm going to have to target it the end of our trip and hope its still there. We get to POFQ early afternoon Thurs and leave early evening Monday with at least a park/party planned every day.


----------



## twopeasonepod

DJFan88 said:


> I've gone with the theory of booking the FP's not first thing, but not in afternoon either -- maybe start one for the 10-11, or you'll have to see what's available.  I figure maybe we can get to TSM and wait the 25 min. first wait and then have a FP I made so we can ride again later, around 11 or 1 or something.
> I've also heard it stated here somewhere that at MK everyone ran for the new Fantasyland, so if you had later FP's there it might be better, and then head for other areas where the crowds are going (I'd think Adventureland, but you also have those that have no clue and automatically tour left to right).
> This way I have FP's like 10:20 - 11:20 and 11:20-12:20 and 12:20-1:20.  Plenty of time to get more (I hope).  But there was a few that I had to work starting with a 9:20-10:20 (availability), but I would probably do RD and get there closer to the 10:20.



This is the strategy I used when I booked our FP+ at the 60-day mark (we are there 9/21-24 - just enough time to go to all four parks after the WBTA on DCL ).  My hope is to get additional FP+ for headliners or at least something else fun.  I don't expect the parks to be very crowded, but almost all of our booked FP+ are before 1:30.  None too early, obviously.


----------



## SPOERLX3

RJstanis said:


> Thank you so much for the links, and it does look like we will be there same times with the dates! Do not take all the good FPs since you get to start the night before me
> 
> I really don't like the whole getting fast passes for first several days of your trip. Takes away my chances of getting A&E and preferable times. Guess I'm going to have to target it the end of our trip and hope its still there. We get to POFQ early afternoon Thurs and leave early evening Monday with at least a park/party planned every day.



We get there late Wednesday so no park day. 
Thur-Epcot
Fri- HS
Sat- AK
Sunday- MK + MNSSHP
Monday all my family leaves except me and DH and we are staying 2 more days alone to enjoy the F&W festival
No A&E for us, both my grandsons, even though they love Frozen, they both think girls have cooties. LOL Now if it was only Olaf, we would have to be trying for a FP.
Good luck and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## maiapapaya

Has anyone had much luck getting MESP for a 4th FP+?
Also, any more word on when the ability to book the 4th FP+ will be available on the app? I've tried searching a bit, but this thread is a bit overwhelming! Sorry if these have already been asked and answered!


----------



## mesaboy2

maiapapaya said:


> 1.  Has anyone had much luck getting MESP for a 4th FP+?
> 2.  Also, any more word on when the ability to book the 4th FP+ will be available on the app?
> 
> I've tried searching a bit, but this thread is a bit overwhelming! Sorry if these have already been asked and answered!



1.  I can't recall reading a single poster say they've successfully done this...but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

2.  Nope.  I have no doubt it's coming, just don't know when.  That would be a pretty big improvement.


----------



## maiapapaya

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  I can't recall reading a single poster say they've successfully done this...but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> 2.  Nope.  I have no doubt it's coming, just don't know when.  That would be a pretty big improvement.



Darn, didn't think so, but thought I thought it was worth asking. Thanks for verifying. I wish they would just go ahead and allow splitting the 3 FP+s over more than one park! It's frustrating - when they sell park hoppers they might get that people want to do just that, especially with not a lot of choices at Epcot & DHS. We're planning on DHS during the day, but really only want the FP+ for TSMM and then would like to get the FP+ for MESP for MK for that night.


----------



## jennab

I'm sure this has been discussed but is there a way to not book 3 fast passes?  I only want 1 because it's just a little trip from the resort to Epcot at night. It made me book 3 and I won't use the other 2 but couldn't figure out how to get around it?


----------



## wdwrule

DJFan88 said:


> I've gone with the theory of booking the FP's not first thing, but not in afternoon either -- maybe start one for the 10-11, or you'll have to see what's available.  I figure maybe we can get to TSM and wait the 25 min. first wait and then have a FP I made so we can ride again later, around 11 or 1 or something.
> I've also heard it stated here somewhere that at MK everyone ran for the new Fantasyland, so if you had later FP's there it might be better, and then head for other areas where the crowds are going (I'd think Adventureland, but you also have those that have no clue and automatically tour left to right).
> This way I have FP's like 10:20 - 11:20 and 11:20-12:20 and 12:20-1:20.  Plenty of time to get more (I hope).  But there was a few that I had to work starting with a 9:20-10:20 (availability), but I would probably do RD and get there closer to the 10:20.



Ok thanks!  This sounds reasonable and worth a try!


----------



## WeLuvTink!

My family has a set of unused 1-day MYW tickets from a previous WDW package.  We plan to use them on our next trip and upgrade them to 10-day tickets at Guest Relations inside the Magic Kingdom.

But from what I'm reading, I can only book FP+ for the number of days (1) on our tickets, right?

Any way to upgrade over the phone or Internet so we can book our 10 days of FP+?


----------



## blakefamily

Deciding on weather or not to book a magic your way package thru Disney with room and tickets or to book my room and tickets separately as I can get a better rate on the room.  One incentive for booking thru Disney is I can make payments. I know it has to be paid by 45 days before check in. Question ????   Am I able to make fast pass and dining reservations before the balance is paid in full ?


----------



## SRUAlmn

We used a Wishes FP tonight and even though its not listed as a high priority, we thought it was a super use of a FP! Granted, we had multiple MK days so it wasn't replacing a headliner. It was wide open, lots of space, not crowded, everyone sat/laid in the grass and it was great!!


----------



## donp

blakefamily said:


> Deciding on weather or not to book a magic your way package thru Disney with room and tickets or to book my room and tickets separately as I can get a better rate on the room.  One incentive for booking thru Disney is I can make payments. I know it has to be paid by 45 days before check in. Question ????   Am I able to make fast pass and dining reservations before the balance is paid in full ?



Yes!!


----------



## mesaboy2

SRUAlmn said:


> We used a Wishes FP tonight and even though its not listed as a high priority, we thought it was a super use of a FP! Granted, we had multiple MK days so it wasn't replacing a headliner. It was wide open, lots of space, not crowded, everyone sat/laid in the grass and it was great!!



The reason it is not listed highly is because it doesn't save you time--it only gets you into an uncrowded space.  But in any event, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## donp

SRUAlmn said:


> We used a Wishes FP tonight and even though its not listed as a high priority, we thought it was a super use of a FP! Granted, we had multiple MK days so it wasn't replacing a headliner. It was wide open, lots of space, not crowded, everyone sat/laid in the grass and it was great!!



Did you book that way in advance?  Would it be possible to get that as one of your later , same-day Add-on FPs, do you think?


----------



## mesaboy2

donp said:


> Did you book that way in advance?  Would it be possible to get that as one of your later , same-day Add-on FPs, do you think?



I've yet to read of anyone reporting that they were able to get Wishes or MSEP as a 4th FP.


----------



## jennymd430

I'm starting to freak out. I'm in my 60 day window as of half an hour ago, and the site keeps telling me I need to select someone within the 60 day window. I've triple and quadruple checked to be sure my reservation is "linked" - and it is (I booked it on the site in the first place).  Why is this so difficult?  Argh!


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> I'm starting to freak out. I'm in my 60 day window as of half an hour ago, and the site keeps telling me I need to select someone within the 60 day window. I've triple and quadruple checked to be sure my reservation is "linked" - and it is (I booked it on the site in the first place).  Why is this so difficult?  Argh!



"Select someone within the 60 day window"--what do you mean?


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> "Select someone within the 60 day window"--what do you mean?



I guess it means the people I'm selecting (me, dh, dd, and ds) aren't within the 60 day window of our trip, so we can't choose any fastpasses yet.  But we are within 60 days now.  This is so frustrating.


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> I guess it means the people I'm selecting (me, dh, dd, and ds) aren't within the 60 day window of our trip, so we can't choose any fastpasses yet.  But we are within 60 days now.  This is so frustrating.



Yes.  It opens at 1AM.  Don't freak out


----------



## jennymd430

jennymd430 said:


> I guess it means the people I'm selecting (me, dh, dd, and ds) aren't within the 60 day window of our trip, so we can't choose any fastpasses yet.  But we are within 60 days now.  This is so frustrating.



I wonder if somehow having my sister's family linked up with mine is causing a problem. She already scheduled her fastpasses because she was eligible a few days ago (our trips overlap), and she didn't have any problems. She didn't schedule any for me though. Any way to completely unlink our records and see if that helps?


----------



## IrishMel21

I, too, am now in my 60 Day window as of 38 minutes ago and when I clicked on 'Make Selections' the new message tells me that I can begin to select FastPass+ selections on Sept 22...however that is the day I arrive! 

And when I tried to do it from my iPad, it tells me I have to link my tickets yet they are already linked to my reservation. 

Does it happen like this for everyone? I'd just like to make some FP+ so I can go back to sleep...I'm frustrated and stressed.  Thoughts?


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> Yes.  It opens at 1AM.  Don't freak out



Oh! I thought it was midnight. Thank you!


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> I guess it means the people I'm selecting (me, dh, dd, and ds) aren't within the 60 day window of our trip, so we can't choose any fastpasses yet.  But we are within 60 days now.  This is so frustrating.



I bet all you can see is thirty days forward shaded in blue and after that in grey.  At 1AM it should just magically all turn blue if it was like mine, and then you should be able to select.


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> Oh! I thought it was midnight. Thank you!



Seems to be different for different people.  Mine was definitely 1AM.


----------



## donp

IrishMel21 said:


> I, too, am now in my 60 Day window as of 38 minutes ago and when I clicked on 'Make Selections' the new message tells me that I can begin to select FastPass+ selections on Sept 22...however that is the day I arrive!  And when I tried to do it from my iPad, it tells me I have to link my tickets yet they are already linked to my reservation.  Does it happen like this for everyone? I'd just like to make some FP+ so I can go back to sleep...I'm frustrated and stressed.  Thoughts?



Yes, that seems to be some sort of glitch.  Fifteen more minutes--


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> I bet all you can see is thirty days forward shaded in blue and after that in grey.  At 1AM it should just magically all turn blue if it was like mine, and then you should be able to select.



What's really strange is that it lets me select the day (not grayed out - all blue that week for me), and then lets me select the people.  After that I get the message that I need to choose someone within the fastpass window.  That's why I was so confused.  Hoping that clears up in 10 more minutes! Thanks!


----------



## IrishMel21

donp said:


> Yes, that seems to be some sort of glitch.  Fifteen more minutes--




they really like to keep folks on their toes, don't they??


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> What's really strange is that it lets me select the day (not grayed out - all blue that week for me), and then lets me select the people.  After that I get the message that I need to choose someone within the fastpass window.  That's why I was so confused.  Hoping that clears up in 10 more minutes! Thanks!



Hmmmm.  Not sure about that one.  I definitely had a color change.


----------



## jennymd430

IrishMel21 said:


> they really like to keep folks on their toes, don't they??



Yes, they sure do!


----------



## donp

donp said:


> Hmmmm.  Not sure about that one.  I definitely had a color change.



Can you just choose yourself and it gives you one?


----------



## siskaren

donp said:


> Yes.  It opens at 1AM.  Don't freak out





jennymd430 said:


> Oh! I thought it was midnight. Thank you!



Check bullet point #8 in the first post of this thread. It's supposed to open at midnight (Eastern time), but for some people it hasn't been opening until 1 am.


----------



## IrishMel21

jennymd430 said:


> Yes, they sure do!



Okay, well if in 6 minutes it doesn't "right" itself....there may be loud screams heard. A girl just wants to make some selections and get back to sleep! And not do this:


----------



## donp

IrishMel21 said:


> Okay, well if in 6 minutes it doesn't "right" itself....there may be loud screams heard. A girl just wants to make some selections and get back to sleep! And not do this:



Give a quick blurb that it opened up for you or not


----------



## IrishMel21

GRRRRR...it's still telling me it's locked and that I can make selections on September 22nd...


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> Give a quick blurb that it opened up for you or not



I'm still getting nowhere fast.


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> I'm still getting nowhere fast.



Ugggghh!!  Did you just try yourself for one?


----------



## IrishMel21

I'm in (thank goodness) however A&E are on Standby and unavailable for my first day...eek


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> Can you just choose yourself and it gives you one?



Just tried this. It worked. So I possibly just wasted an hour for no reason. No A&E left.  
And now to figure out the rest.


----------



## donp

jennymd430 said:


> Just tried this. It worked. So I possibly just wasted an hour for no reason. No A&E left.   And now to figure out the rest.



Would quickly try to go to the end of your stay and see if any A and E left


----------



## IrishMel21

jennymd430 said:


> Just tried this. It worked. So I possibly just wasted an hour for no reason. No A&E left.
> And now to figure out the rest.



I  have no A&E available either for any of the days....#sadface


----------



## donp

IrishMel21 said:


> I  have no A&E available either for any of the days....#sadface



For what it is worth, I noticed on another thread, that they are doing a test and doing away with the standby line.  It looks like another type of Fast Pass system.  You go in the AM, and they give you a return ticket with half hour increment on it later in the day to come back in between.  Might want to see if that will work for you . . .


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> Would quickly try to go to the end of your stay and see if any A and E left



Nothing. Ugh. She's going to be so disappointed. If it weren't for that one darn thing she had her heart set on, I wouldn't even have bothered to be at the computer the very second it was supposed to go "live."  But I did. And it didn't help. 

All this pre-planning really stinks. In the last hour I went from being excited about this trip to being disgusted with it.


----------



## jennymd430

donp said:


> For what it is worth, I noticed on another thread, that they are doing a test and doing away with the standby line.  It looks like another type of Fast Pass system.  You go in the AM, and they give you a return ticket with half hour increment on it later in the day to come back in between.  Might want to see if that will work for you . . .



I'll definitely keep that in mind. It might make all the difference. Thank you!


----------



## IrishMel21

jennymd430 said:


> Nothing. Ugh. She's going to be so disappointed. If it weren't for that one darn thing she had her heart set on, I wouldn't even have bothered to be at the computer the very second it was supposed to go "live."  But I did. And it didn't help.
> 
> All this pre-planning really stinks. In the last hour I went from being excited about this trip to being disgusted with it.



It's a very similar reason why I'm up on the computer after midnight...I was hoping that I'd be able to grab an A&E FP+ since I'm 60 days out...


----------



## jennymd430

IrishMel21 said:


> It's a very similar reason why I'm up on the computer after midnight...I was hoping that I'd be able to grab an A&E FP+ since I'm 60 days out...



I know, right?!?! Ridiculous. Maybe there need to be more of them to help meet the demand...


----------



## IrishMel21

And it now appears that MDE is down...but I'm not done yet!


----------



## RJstanis

jennymd430 said:
			
		

> I know, right?!?! Ridiculous. Maybe there need to be more of them to help meet the demand...



When are you guys leaving? My 60 day window opens Saturday evening and I'm staying from Thurs Sept 25th- 29th. Trying to see how optimistic I should be about getting a FP+ for A&E at least on that Monday the 29th before we leave in afternoon. Not a deal breaker but my 4yr old son would go nuts if he could.


----------



## IrishMel21

Originally Posted by donp View Post
For what it is worth, I noticed on another thread, that they are doing a test and doing away with the standby line. It looks like another type of Fast Pass system. You go in the AM, and they give you a return ticket with half hour increment on it later in the day to come back in between. Might want to see if that will work for you . . .



jennymd430 said:


> I'll definitely keep that in mind. It might make all the difference. Thank you!



I know they are testing that now - guess we'll see what it looks like in September. I'll also keep checking MDE to see if any open...


----------



## jennymd430

RJstanis said:


> When are you guys leaving? My 60 day window opens Saturday evening and I'm staying from Thurs Sept 25th- 29th. Trying to see how optimistic I should be about getting a FP+ for A&E at least on that Monday the 29th before we leave in afternoon. Not a deal breaker but my 4yr old son would go nuts if he could.



We're going between the 22nd and 25th. Hope you get what you want!


----------



## wn01aa

Looks like the system shut down


----------



## jennymd430

IrishMel21 said:


> And it now appears that MDE is down...but I'm not done yet!



Yep, for me, too.


----------



## IrishMel21

MDE down for anyone else?


----------



## IrishMel21

jennymd430 said:


> Yep, for me, too.



Wow....talk about stress!


----------



## wn01aa

IrishMel21 said:


> MDE down for anyone else?



Me too. Nothing like waiting up till 1am and then the system crashes


----------



## Jennasis

What a worthless system.  Waiting up till midnight, then 1am only to have it crash in mid-selection??  And just going through the selection and then modifying process is a total joke.  

I. AM. not happy.


----------



## jennymd430

wn01aa said:


> Me too. Nothing like waiting up till 1am and then the system crashes



I wonder if this is going to be an unusually busy September for Disney. I'm surprised we're having so much trouble with this, considering it's supposed to be some of the lightest crowd levels during that time of year. Even with free dining it's usually lighter crowds. Is it going to be swamped this year?


----------



## RJstanis

jennymd430 said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is going to be an unusually busy September for Disney. I'm surprised we're having so much trouble with this, considering it's supposed to be some of the lightest crowd levels during that time of year. Even with free dining it's usually lighter crowds. Is it going to be swamped this year?



Worried too.


----------



## IrishMel21

jennymd430 said:


> I wonder if this is going to be an unusually busy September for Disney. I'm surprised we're having so much trouble with this, considering it's supposed to be some of the lightest crowd levels during that time of year. Even with free dining it's usually lighter crowds. Is it going to be swamped this year?



I'm very curious now myself! I thought for sure with a 60 day window, A&E would be available by FP+

And I understand they have to do system/site/server maintenance, but don't they know people have been getting on a 12a-1a to make their selections? Don't make updates now! I even tried to use my iPad and it got me a bit further on one day but then said unavailable...


----------



## Jennasis

I'm not proud of this...but I have been under a tremendous amount of stress lately and the upcoming Disney trip is my only source of comfort.  Its the one thing I have been looking forward to as a guaranteed respite from the weeks of ongoing stress here.  I am burnt out...and when the system shut down on MDE...yeah...I started crying.

I'm going to bed.  I'm beyond sleep deprived these last few weeks.  MDE can kiss my grits until tomorrow.


----------



## jennymd430

Jennasis said:


> I'm not proud of this...but I have been under a tremendous amount of stress lately and the upcoming Disney trip is my only source of comfort.  Its the one thing I have been looking forward to as a guaranteed respite from the weeks of ongoing stress here.  I am burnt out...and when the system shut down on MDE...yeah...I started crying.
> 
> I'm going to bed.  I'm beyond sleep deprived these last few weeks.  MDE can kiss my grits until tomorrow.



I don't blame you. It's still down. I think I'm giving up now, too.


----------



## IrishMel21

jennymd430 said:


> I don't blame you. It's still down. I think I'm giving up now, too.



I too am going to head to bed and try in the morning....grrr arrrgh


----------



## Cluelyss

Just read through all the posts from last night and wanted to say I am SO sorry for all the trouble everyone had!!! I was frustrated for you all reading that! Hope everyone was still able to get what they needed this morning. Three weeks till I make my selections and am getting so nervous reading this thread. Seems the fall is going to be very crowded this year!! And this A&E scheduling is a nightmare!! Hoping they continue this new method they are testing. Not quite as good as scoring that FP+, but a HUGE improvement from the 3 hour standby waits today!!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jennasis

Sigh...made the rest of my reservations this morning.  I felt like i was taking the SAT's.  Not fun at all (and I ADORE planning, making ADR's, picking our park days etc).  This is not going to be a part of my future trips that I will look forward to in ANY capacity.  I don't like the system online or the app (both on my Android and DH's ipad).  EVERY dealing I've had with MDE has been an problem, from making ADR's to FP+.  I have had to call IT THREE times since i booked this trip to fix glitches or sort out issues.

And this morning...under "My reservations"...the stupid system says it's having trouble locating my FP+ reservations, please try later".  Yeah, the reservations I made 5 minutes ago.

I have absolutely ZERO confidence in Disney's IT/technical abilities.


----------



## SPOERLX3

blakefamily said:


> Deciding on weather or not to book a magic your way package thru Disney with room and tickets or to book my room and tickets separately as I can get a better rate on the room.  One incentive for booking thru Disney is I can make payments. I know it has to be paid by 45 days before check in. Question ????   Am I able to make fast pass and dining reservations before the balance is paid in full ?



Most definitely!


----------



## SingingMom

Jennasis said:


> I'm not proud of this...but I have been under a tremendous amount of stress lately and the upcoming Disney trip is my only source of comfort.  Its the one thing I have been looking forward to as a guaranteed respite from the weeks of ongoing stress here.  I am burnt out...and when the system shut down on MDE...yeah...I started crying.  I'm going to bed.  I'm beyond sleep deprived these last few weeks.  MDE can kiss my grits until tomorrow.




You are not alone!  ((hugs)).   I felt the same way trying to use Photopass this past week and trying to navigate the excursion choices at Aulani. It drove me CRAZY.  And I am very computer savvy, so it's not lack of ability or understanding!  Lol  I keep saying - "Vacation planning should bring joy, not stress!"  Lol

At this point, I'm hoping for the best & waiting until we get to Aulani to book excursions at the desk with a real live person!  Lol

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## karensi

I am going to WDW, staying on site, on December 27 and December 28, checking out Dec 29th for the Disney cruise. We will only be going to MK on December 28th. I will have my tickets linked to MDE and will make FP+ selections using MDE at the 60 day mark (hopefully )

So, the question...we will be making another trip to WDW in Feb. February 22 to March 1, to be exact. I thought I read somewhere here  that people are saying MDE is letting them make FP+ selections well past the number of days they are actually staying at WDW, _thinking_ I read that people are able to book FPs for 60 days past their actual arrival date. Not that they would have any reason to do that because they wouldn't be there that long. BUT, when we return to WDW on Feb 22, it will be within 60 days of our original stay in December.
So, _if_ Im correct, could I possibly be able to book FPs for our February stay at the same time I go on to MDE to book FPs for December 28th?

Thanks so much for any info you can provide,

Karen 

Oh, also should say, as stated above, we ARE staying on site in December but off site in February.


----------



## SRUAlmn

donp said:


> Did you book that way in advance?  Would it be possible to get that as one of your later , same-day Add-on FPs, do you think?



It wasn't one of our initial choices. I changed Buzz to Wishes a few weeks before our trip. I know we tried to change to Wishes one other night during our stay and we tried to change our MSEP FP day during our stay and neither came up as options, so it sounds like once you're there you won't have them as options.

 I understand with it being a low priority, but it did end up saving us time because we didn't have to spend time finding a spot and waiting. We rode POTC and randomly stood near the bridge from Adventureland eating Dole Whips and watched MSEP and then spent a few minutes crossing the hub, entered the FP area, sat down, and The Magic Memories and You (or whatever its called now) started less than 5 minutes later. It was fantastic and so nice (in the heat) not to be squished between a million people only to have someone put their kid on their shoulders right in front of you


----------



## Cluelyss

SRUAlmn said:


> We used a Wishes FP tonight and even though its not listed as a high priority, we thought it was a super use of a FP! Granted, we had multiple MK days so it wasn't replacing a headliner. It was wide open, lots of space, not crowded, everyone sat/laid in the grass and it was great!!


Where is the FP+ viewing area? I have 2 little ones and am thinking this would be an excellent use of our fast pass! Hate being crowded and our kids not being able to see over adults in front of us!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Cluelyss said:


> Where is the FP+ viewing area? I have 2 little ones and am thinking this would be an excellent use of our fast pass! Hate being crowded and our kids not being able to see over adults in front of us!



It's off to the side of the castle in the rose garden area. You enter off the pathway (hub spoke) to Tomorrowland right under the arch on the left where you can get Photopass pictures taken. They scan your band and mark off who is there. My husband was late meeting us due to getting stuck behind a tour group in the Big Thunder Mtn line so they unchecked his name and then scanned and checked him when he arrived. Everyone sits or lays in the grass and its so amazing! It wasn't crowded at all and someone even got engaged right behind us


----------



## Cluelyss

SRUAlmn said:


> It's off to the side of the castle in the rose garden area. You enter off the pathway (hub spoke) to Tomorrowland right under the arch on the left where you can get Photopass pictures taken. They scan your band and mark off who is there. My husband was late meeting us due to getting stuck behind a tour group in the Big Thunder Mtn line so they unchecked his name and then scanned and checked him when he arrived. Everyone sits or lays in the grass and its so amazing! It wasn't crowded at all and someone even got engaged right behind us


Awesome - thanks! Was the view still good being a little "off center" like that? Love the idea of a private viewing area, but like a nice shot of the castle in my photos too!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Cluelyss said:


> Awesome - thanks! Was the view still good being a little "off center" like that? Love the idea of a private viewing area, but like a nice shot of the castle in my photos too!



It was off center. I have a few pictures I can post once I get them uploaded to Photobucket. We've seen Wishes so many times and have so many pictures of it already that we didn't mind. It was a nice little change of pace


----------



## Cluelyss

SRUAlmn said:


> It was off center. I have a few pictures I can post once I get them uploaded to Photobucket. We've seen Wishes so many times and have so many pictures of it already that we didn't mind. It was a nice little change of pace


Thanks, I'd love to see what the view was like. And did you still have a good shot of the Celebrate the Magic show?? I agree...sometimes a change of pace is nice!


----------



## karensi

SRUAlmn, were you able to see Tink fly from the area you were in?
Thanks,

Karen


----------



## SRUAlmn

We were still able to see Celebrate the Magic, but there was a tree blocking part of the right side of the castle. If we had chosen to sit over to the left more we probably would've been fine.

Tink didn't fly that night due to distant lightning  however, 'Cinderella's clothesline' goes right over that area, so if she flies on a night you're there she'll fly right over you!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Ok, here are some pictures from the POV of the Wishes FP+ viewing area.  We were all sitting down, so sorry that some of them aren't perfectly straight  


Celebrate the Magic







Wishes


----------



## js

karensi said:


> I am going to WDW, staying on site, on December 27 and December 28, checking out Dec 29th for the Disney cruise. We will only be going to MK on December 28th. I will have my tickets linked to MDE and will make FP+ selections using MDE at the 60 day mark (hopefully )  So, the question...we will be making another trip to WDW in Feb. February 22 to March 1, to be exact. I thought I read somewhere here  that people are saying MDE is letting them make FP+ selections well past the number of days they are actually staying at WDW, thinking I read that people are able to book FPs for 60 days past their actual arrival date. Not that they would have any reason to do that because they wouldn't be there that long. BUT, when we return to WDW on Feb 22, it will be within 60 days of our original stay in December. So, if Im correct, could I possibly be able to book FPs for our February stay at the same time I go on to MDE to book FPs for December 28th?  Thanks so much for any info you can provide,  Karen   Oh, also should say, as stated above, we ARE staying on site in December but off site in February.



Hi. Are you asking if you can make your February FP+ when you make your December choices?  This cannot  be done but Im sure someone will know for sure and correct me if mistaken.


----------



## Cluelyss

SRUAlmn said:


> Ok, here are some pictures from the POV of the Wishes FP+ viewing area.  We were all sitting down, so sorry that some of them aren't perfectly straight   Celebrate the Magic http://s932.photobucket.com/user/sr...REN/Disney 2014/IMG_1472_zps1d658f93.jpg.html http://s932.photobucket.com/user/sr...REN/Disney 2014/IMG_1469_zps31fea2b6.jpg.html  Wishes http://s932.photobucket.com/user/sr...REN/Disney 2014/IMG_1478_zps409cfc71.jpg.html http://s932.photobucket.com/user/sr...REN/Disney 2014/IMG_1481_zpsf08f3e1e.jpg.html


Thanks so much for sharing!! Looks like a great spot!


----------



## slzer0

Hoping this is the right place to also get a but of strategy advice. 

Three adults and one 2.5yo. 
Hoping to use FP+ to get adult rides "over with", and/or speed up queues that will be boring for the toddler. 

MK:
(Fantasy, Tomorrow, and Main day) 
Mine Train and Space Mountain are definite. Use 3rd on Pan, Pooh,  or Buzz? Which has the least entertaining queue? 
Possibly add one after all 3 are used? 
Possibly add Electrical Parade? 

(Frontier, Adventure, and Liberty day)
Big Thunder and Splash definite. Both queues will make him nuts lol. 
Last pass for Jungle Cruise or Barnstormer? 
Possibly add Haunted Mansion later? 

HS:
Rock, Tower, Toy Story. 
Add Muppet for before dinner reservations @7?

AK:
Pick 3 add one strategy:
Which of these should be the 4th?
Everest, Rapids, Safari, Dino. 
Toddler loves dinosaurs so if queue is highly themed it may be a good 4th.


Traveling Nov 14-18 if that helps. 

Also if we want to meet Mickey in MK, which is a better day to do it without FP+,  Saturday morning on an evening EMH day, or Tuesday morning on an early closure day? 

THANKS


----------



## siskaren

slzer0 said:


> Also if we want to meet Mickey in MK, which is a better day to do it without FP+,  Saturday morning on an evening EMH day, or Tuesday morning on an early closure day?



Crowds will definitely be lower on a day when the MVMCP takes place since most people will be turned off by shorter hours and no nighttime entertainment; Saturdays are always going to be busier, EMH or not.



karensi said:


> So, the question...we will be making another trip to WDW in Feb. February 22 to March 1, to be exact. I thought I read somewhere here  that people are saying MDE is letting them make FP+ selections well past the number of days they are actually staying at WDW, _thinking_ I read that people are able to book FPs for 60 days past their actual arrival date.
> 
> Karen
> 
> Oh, also should say, as stated above, we ARE staying on site in December but off site in February.



Nope. You can only book for the number of days you have on your ticket. And since you'll be staying offsite in February, you won't be able to book FP until you're 30 days out.


----------



## slzer0

Thanks. I wasn't sure because the early closure is 7pm but there's no MVMCP, but the same logic would apply.


----------



## slzer0

Thanks. I wasn't sure because the early closure is 7pm but there's no MVMCP, but the same logic would apply.


----------



## BrittyRo

I went to choose my FP for my trip in September and Maelstrom isn't available.
I hope that's it's not gonna be closed for a possible refurb or rehaul
Anyone have any info on this?!


----------



## John Darling

Can you check FP+ availability without a ticket?  Thinking about going next week and wondering what's available.  TIA.


----------



## Cluelyss

John Darling said:


> Can you check FP+ availability without a ticket?  Thinking about going next week and wondering what's available.  TIA.


You must first have a park ticket linked in MDX to even "play" with the system.


----------



## RJstanis

slzer0 said:
			
		

> Hoping this is the right place to also get a but of strategy advice.
> 
> Three adults and one 2.5yo.
> Hoping to use FP+ to get adult rides "over with", and/or speed up queues that will be boring for the toddler.
> 
> MK:
> (Fantasy, Tomorrow, and Main day)
> Mine Train and Space Mountain are definite. Use 3rd on Pan, Pooh,  or Buzz? Which has the least entertaining queue?
> Possibly add one after all 3 are used?
> Possibly add Electrical Parade?
> 
> (Frontier, Adventure, and Liberty day)
> Big Thunder and Splash definite. Both queues will make him nuts lol.
> Last pass for Jungle Cruise or Barnstormer?
> Possibly add Haunted Mansion later?
> 
> HS:
> Rock, Tower, Toy Story.
> Add Muppet for before dinner reservations @7?
> 
> AK:
> Pick 3 add one strategy:
> Which of these should be the 4th?
> Everest, Rapids, Safari, Dino.
> Toddler loves dinosaurs so if queue is highly themed it may be a good 4th.
> 
> Traveling Nov 14-18 if that helps.
> 
> Also if we want to meet Mickey in MK, which is a better day to do it without FP+,  Saturday morning on an evening EMH day, or Tuesday morning on an early closure day?
> 
> THANKS



Not sure if this appropriate thread or not either but I'll give my novice 2 cents

IMO...

Pooh and Buzz have best queue in that order. You shouldn't have to fast pass either at rope drop. Did both of these plus all of fantasy land with little lines before 11am in July last year. Unless you beat the mad rush at rope drop to peter pan (which is 20 times worst at Disneyland in comparison by the way) I'd recommend Peter Pan if those are my only 3 options.

HS: you can't do both toy story mania and Rock on scheduled FP+ bc they are both Tier 1. I believe you can change your second and third fast pass to one of those after you use your first fass the day of though if you wanted.

AK I wouldn't think you would need to FP Rapids due to it being a bit cooler (in Florida weather that is) in Nov and it being a soaked type ride.


----------



## kitten818

slzer0 said:


> Hoping this is the right place to also get a but of strategy advice.  Three adults and one 2.5yo. Hoping to use FP+ to get adult rides "over with", and/or speed up queues that will be boring for the toddler.  MK: (Fantasy, Tomorrow, and Main day) Mine Train and Space Mountain are definite. Use 3rd on Pan, Pooh,  or Buzz? Which has the least entertaining queue? Possibly add one after all 3 are used? Possibly add Electrical Parade?  (Frontier, Adventure, and Liberty day) Big Thunder and Splash definite. Both queues will make him nuts lol. Last pass for Jungle Cruise or Barnstormer? Possibly add Haunted Mansion later?  HS: Rock, Tower, Toy Story. Add Muppet for before dinner reservations @7?  AK: Pick 3 add one strategy: Which of these should be the 4th? Everest, Rapids, Safari, Dino. Toddler loves dinosaurs so if queue is highly themed it may be a good 4th.  Traveling Nov 14-18 if that helps.  Also if we want to meet Mickey in MK, which is a better day to do it without FP+,  Saturday morning on an evening EMH day, or Tuesday morning on an early closure day?  THANKS


I just thought I'd mention that if your 2.5 year old is not tall enough to ride, they don't allow you to take them in line. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong). You will have to use a child swap. The good part, though, is that some people will get to ride more than once if you want.


----------



## mesaboy2

kitten818 said:


> I just thought I'd mention that *if your 2.5 year old is not tall enough to ride, they don't allow you to take them in line*. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong). You will have to use a child swap. The good part, though, is that some people will get to ride more than once if you want.



You are correct.


----------



## g3pak

Booking started at midnight last night. 

A&E- not a single spot open (even for one guest) for Sunday- September 28 or 29, but as of this morning there are many openings for groups of 4 for Tuesday the 30. 

Maelstrom- I was able to book one for September 25, but it is not even listed for Monday the 29th. I assume it will be down for a refurb.


----------



## msimoneaux

Booked fast passes this am.  On Thursday 9/25 fast passes for 7DMT was 7:00 pm or later already.


----------



## RJstanis

msimoneaux said:
			
		

> Booked fast passes this am.  On Thursday 9/25 fast passes for 7DMT was 7:00 pm or later already.



Argh! My plans for scheduling for tonight are going to naught! We won't get to MK prob until 4 on 9/25 but was hoping to ride 7DMT when we got there. Won't be there in time for the new parade (only opportunity to see it would have been Thurs), A&E are already gone, and now this! Not having a 7 day trip really puts you at a major disadvantage! Oh well, just glad to be going.


----------



## McKelly

OK...so in reading the last few threads, it seems like the best thing to do is book your MUST DO's for later in your vacation to make sure you secure them and then work forward to the beginning of your vacation?  Am I understanding this correctly?  At least for A&E and 7DMT?

And can I book 1 FP for a day and then come back to that day later, or do I have to book all 3 FP for that day at one time?


----------



## msimoneaux

McKelly said:


> OK...so in reading the last few threads, it seems like the best thing to do is book your MUST DO's for later in your vacation to make sure you secure them and then work forward to the beginning of your vacation?  Am I understanding this correctly?  At least for A&E and 7DMT?  And can I book 1 FP for a day and then come back to that day later, or do I have to book all 3 FP for that day at one time?


To me that is best option.  Book later days first, you have more time flexibility.  I did all three for the day


----------



## SRUAlmn

RJstanis said:


> Argh! My plans for scheduling for tonight are going to naught! We won't get to MK prob until 4 on 9/25 but was hoping to ride 7DMT when we got there. Won't be there in time for the new parade (only opportunity to see it would have been Thurs), A&E are already gone, and now this! Not having a 7 day trip really puts you at a major disadvantage! Oh well, just glad to be going.



That's so strange! When we booked in May for our trip this past week I was able to get Mine Train for all of us on our arrival night and two additional days as well.


----------



## msimoneaux

I have also heard that some fast passes are saved for day guest so I'm not too worried about the time. I think things will open up as trip gets closer


----------



## mom2rtk

msimoneaux said:


> I have also heard that some fast passes are saved for day guest so I'm not too worried about the time. I think things will open up as trip gets closer



That has not been confirmed. Last I heard a CM said they were not saving any for same day.


----------



## indyannamom

SRUAlmn said:


> It wasn't one of our initial choices. I changed Buzz to Wishes a few weeks before our trip. I know we tried to change to Wishes one other night during our stay and we tried to change our MSEP FP day during our stay and neither came up as options, so it sounds like once you're there you won't have them as options.  I understand with it being a low priority, but it did end up saving us time because we didn't have to spend time finding a spot and waiting. We rode POTC and randomly stood near the bridge from Adventureland eating Dole Whips and watched MSEP and then spent a few minutes crossing the hub, entered the FP area, sat down, and The Magic Memories and You (or whatever its called now) started less than 5 minutes later. It was fantastic and so nice (in the heat) not to be squished between a million people only to have someone put their kid on their shoulders right in front of you



That's awesome!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

McKelly said:


> OK...so in reading the last few threads, it seems like the best thing to do is book your MUST DO's for later in your vacation to make sure you secure them and then work forward to the beginning of your vacation?  Am I understanding this correctly?  At least for A&E and 7DMT?  And can I book 1 FP for a day and then come back to that day later, or do I have to book all 3 FP for that day at one time?


The system will "force" you to schedule 3 at a time. If you only select 1, it will pick 2 others for you. But you can always go back in and change those selections.


----------



## Heidi K

Help!  We have 10 day tickets.  We made FP reservations for 10 days but left a day in the middle of our trip with no reservations.  We now want FP at DHS for that day (August 21), so we canceled our first day's FP.  This means we currently have FP scheduled for 9 days.  However, when I try to schedule them at DHS on August 21, I keep getting this message:  "Select Your FastPass+ Experiences
Select up to 0 experience preferences in Disney's Hollywood Studios®."

Thoughts?


----------



## slzer0

kitten818 said:
			
		

> I just thought I'd mention that if your 2.5 year old is not tall enough to ride, they don't allow you to take them in line. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong). You will have to use a child swap. The good part, though, is that some people will get to ride more than once if you want.



At universal you take your entire party through the queue and baby swap happens at ride load... That's with the express pass lines also.  Is Disney different somehow? 
Do they take adult+child to baby room while the rest of our party waits in the FP line? That seems weird.


----------



## Mommee

Heidi, I had that error for several hours today for Epcot when trying to make my selections.  It finally started working for me.


----------



## JoeyEmmaMomma

Subbing.


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> At universal you take your entire party through the queue and baby swap happens at ride load... That's with the express pass lines also.  Is Disney different somehow?
> Do they take adult+child to baby room while the rest of our party waits in the FP line? That seems weird.



At Disney, everyone entering the queue must meet the height restriction, and there is no special waiting room.


----------



## mistysue

slzer0 said:


> At universal you take your entire party through the queue and baby swap happens at ride load... That's with the express pass lines also.  Is Disney different somehow?
> Do they take adult+child to baby room while the rest of our party waits in the FP line? That seems weird.





mesaboy2 said:


> At Disney, everyone entering the queue must meet the height restriction, and there is no special waiting room.



To add to this response- at Disney they give the non-riding parent a pass to come back through the FP line after the riding parent returns.


----------



## Heidi K

Mommee said:


> Heidi, I had that error for several hours today for Epcot when trying to make my selections.  It finally started working for me.



I tried again a few hours later and it worked for me, too.  Stressful!


----------



## RJstanis

I'm at planning stage. At 11p my 61 days went to 60 days but when I clicked on choose fast passes its only giving me the next 4 days in July and from august 25 blacked out


----------



## dreamit

I'm making my FP+ reservations right now. My dates are 9/25 through 10/4. Maelstrom was not available as an option for 9/29 or 10/2; however, I see it as an option on 9/25. When I say "option" I don't mean that it's not available, I mean it's not listed. Could this be when they're planning on making the Frozen changes?


----------



## RJstanis

Just finished my FP+ for my arrival 9/25. Not going to MK the 27th or 28th, but there was no FP for 7DMT on 9/25 or 9/26 when I got on at 12p. I was able to score one for Monday the 29th at least. Of course no A&E for the entire weekend or Monday but I expected that.


----------



## RJstanis

Just got 7DMT by happen chance in the time window before the party. Score! It was only time slot available


----------



## dreamit

This may have already been mentioned,  but I figured out when making my FP reservations that not all available time-slots are necessarily shown in the drop-down list.  On many of my selections I found times  in the list that would work,  but weren't exactly what I preferred. I went ahead and made a selection. When completed,  I went back in to change, and the list contained times that weren't previously listed,  including my preferred times.


----------



## karensi

SRUAlmn said:


> Tink didn't fly that night due to distant lightning  however, 'Cinderella's clothesline' goes right over that area, so if she flies on a night you're there she'll fly right over you!



Thanks SRUAlmn, Sounds good, I think this may be a FP+ choice for us.




siskaren said:


> Nope. You can only book for the number of days you have on your ticket. And since you'll be staying offsite in February, you won't be able to book FP until you're 30 days out.



Thanks siskaren, I guess I should have known that would have been too good to be true


----------



## Cluelyss

dreamit said:


> This may have already been mentioned,  but I figured out when making my FP reservations that not all available time-slots are necessarily shown in the drop-down list.  On many of my selections I found times  in the list that would work,  but weren't exactly what I preferred. I went ahead and made a selection. When completed,  I went back in to change, and the list contained times that weren't previously listed,  including my preferred times.


Maybe this is a stupid question, but are you talking about on your initial selections? I haven't "officially" made my FP+ reservations yet, but since I have a party ticket linked to my account, I've been able to "practice" with the system. And when making my choices, I've never seen a drop down list with times? I've only ever seen a list of times after I go in to change a selection. On my initial selections I only get the options A, B, C, but I haven't seen a spot to pick the times for each ride. What am I missing?  Thanks!


----------



## dreamit

Cluelyss said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but are you talking about on your initial selections? I haven't "officially" made my FP+ reservations yet, but since I have a party ticket linked to my account, I've been able to "practice" with the system. And when making my choices, I've never seen a drop down list with times? I've only ever seen a list of times after I go in to change a selection. On my initial selections I only get the options A, B, C, but I haven't seen a spot to pick the times for each ride. What am I missing?  Thanks!



I will never think someone's question is stupid--if you only knew the questions I've had during this process .

So, the answer I guess is no. When making my selections last night, instead of spending any time debating between the lists of A, B, C, I just agreed to the FPs in the first list. I believe it came up with "best matches, A, B, and C.  Immediately after submitting this selection, I chose the option to change times. When doing this, it would bring up all three FPs for that day, and it would show a selection under each FP to change times. If you select this, it brings up a drop-down list of available times. What I noticed is that it didn't seem to show many, if any, overlapping times. For example, if ideally I wanted a time to begin at 11, it may have only given an option for 11:45.  I went through the three FPs, and selected the most ideal times. For each day, I went through the process of first selecting list A, B, C, and then editing times to hope for at least something with a doable time. Then, after making all my FP selections, I went back in to the days where the times initially selected were not ideal. When I went to edit those specific FPs, frequently the drop-down list contained more available times, including, for example, the ideal 11 time that I initially wanted.  *One word of warning*, if you go in to do that initial change, all members of your party should be selected (if desired)--be sure you're not unintentionally deselecting AND make sure they're all selected. The first day I worked on was the one I wanted A&E.  I got an okay time, but when I went in to update to a more ideal time, I accidentally deselected my dd.   I panicked as I was figuring out how to copy my selections to dd. Thankfully, it worked.

This may be more information than you need, but I would, of course, prioritize the day you want A&E, with 7DMT second. Then, do the remainder of your days in order.


----------



## mommy2jays

This is a great thread, thanks to all who are keeping it going! I haven't been to disney in two years, this fastpass thing is leaving me a bit unnerved. 

I have what I hope is a simple question - what are the chances that availability will come up for A&E and 7DMT? Why would someone cancel their selections? Is it worth my time to keep checking for availability? I booked my trip 40 days out, well past the 60 day mark, so there has been zero availability for me... My trip is in 22 days, is it worth it for me to keep trying or am I wasting my time?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Frozen2014

Question about priority selection:

At HS, I know that Toy Story Mania is a difficult one to get.  But let's say in my ideal plan, I prefer to have it early afternoon with say Star Tours and Indiana Jones in the morning.

For A, B, C priority, would I select

Star Tours
Indiana Jones
Toy Story Mania
?

Or is it better to put Toy Story first as it's the hardest to get.

Toy Story Mania
Star Tours
Indiana Jones
?

(and likewise for 7DMT at MK)


----------



## dreamit

mommy2jays said:


> I have what I hope is a simple question - what are the chances that availability will come up for A&E and 7DMT? Why would someone cancel their selections? Is it worth my time to keep checking for availability? I booked my trip 40 days out, well past the 60 day mark, so there has been zero availability for me... My trip is in 22 days, is it worth it for me to keep trying or am I wasting my time?



I have read accounts on numerous threads of people checking many times daily for availability and ending up getting what they want, so I'd keep checking (a lot). Good luck! 



Frozen2014 said:


> Question about priority selection:
> 
> At HS, I know that Toy Story Mania is a difficult one to get.  But let's say in my ideal plan, I prefer to have it early afternoon with say Star Tours and Indiana Jones in the morning.
> 
> For A, B, C priority, would I select
> 
> Star Tours
> Indiana Jones
> Toy Story Mania
> ?
> 
> Or is it better to put Toy Story first as it's the hardest to get.
> 
> Toy Story Mania
> Star Tours
> Indiana Jones
> ?
> 
> (and likewise for 7DMT at MK)



Honestly, I don't understand what happened behind-the-scenes with regards to how the site used the priority information. I was more concerned with speed, so I didn't do anything to change the given priorities, and I didn't really concern myself with debating between which list (Best Match, A, B, C) to select. I just selected a list, then went back in and adjusted times. I would worry more about prioritizing which days you schedule first. If you're looking for A&E and/or 7DMT, I'd schedule that day first (ideally a day later in your trip). Then I would go through dates in order. My vacation dates are 9/25 through 10/4. I did 10/1 first, as that was the day I was hoping to get A&E and 7DMT. It worked out fine, even adjusting the initial time given for A&E. I then moved on to 9/26, another MK day. 7DMT was not available for that day, but everything else was okay. 9/27 is my HS day (with AM EMH). I wanted TSM for 9-10, and was able to get it and saw that many times were available. Honestly, the only FPs I had trouble with and had to select times that didn't work with my itinerary were Star Tours (there were lots of times available, just not near the times for my tentative touring plan) and, oddly, Turtle Talk with Crush (again, lots of times available, just not near the times in my tentative touring plan).  I went to schedule 9/25 last, as it's my arrival day with a tentative plan of visiting MK for a few hours in the evening. By the time I got to that day, 7DMT and a few other attractions were no longer available. The thing that really threw me off when scheduling was that I forgot that parades and nighttime entertainment would not necessarily be available at the 60-day mark. I couldn't use FPs on any of those, and I'm not sure how I'm supposed to figure out when they make these available.

If my explanation doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll try to rephrase.


----------



## dreamit

Frozen2014 said:


> Question about priority selection:
> 
> At HS, I know that Toy Story Mania is a difficult one to get.  But let's say in my ideal plan, I prefer to have it early afternoon with say Star Tours and Indiana Jones in the morning.
> 
> For A, B, C priority, would I select
> 
> Star Tours
> Indiana Jones
> Toy Story Mania
> ?
> 
> Or is it better to put Toy Story first as it's the hardest to get.
> 
> Toy Story Mania
> Star Tours
> Indiana Jones
> ?
> 
> (and likewise for 7DMT at MK)



This may explain it better. When you first go to your day, it gives you a list of available attractions. You go through and put a check-mark next to the three you want. Then you see a pop-up box that lists the three. There are arrows to the left asking you to prioritize the three. As these were already listed as available, I didn't worry about rearranging the priority. The next screen shows, I believe, four different lists to choose from--Best Match, A, B, and C. These lists show your three attractions with different FP times. I either didn't look and just selected Best Match or quickly scanned the lists for the best one and selected. I don't recall the next screen specifically, but it gives you the option to change times. This is where you will see the drop-down list, which if available, shows more times than you were originally given. BE SURE you're selecting all members of your party (if desired).  I did this step before moving on to scheduling another day.


----------



## mesaboy2

Frozen2014 said:


> Question about priority selection:
> 
> At HS, I know that Toy Story Mania is a difficult one to get.  But let's say in my ideal plan, I prefer to have it early afternoon with say Star Tours and Indiana Jones in the morning.
> 
> For A, B, C priority, would I select
> 
> Star Tours
> Indiana Jones
> Toy Story Mania
> ?
> 
> Or is it better to put Toy Story first as it's the hardest to get.
> 
> Toy Story Mania
> Star Tours
> Indiana Jones
> ?
> 
> (and likewise for 7DMT at MK)



With the other poster talking about MDE's As, Bs, and Cs I think things are getting confused between that and my list of As, Bs, and Cs in the OP here.  These are not the same thing at all.  So I'm not sure exactly what you're asking above.

I would choose your three rides above in MDX, let it pick some times for you, then edit them to whatever order in the day you really want them.


----------



## RadioFanatic

Is there an easy explanation on how to sign up for fast pass for two famines so we have same time?


----------



## siskaren

mesaboy2 said:


> With the other poster talking about MDE's As, Bs, and Cs I think things are getting confused between that and my list of As, Bs, and Cs in the OP here.  These are not the same thing at all.  So I'm not sure exactly what you're asking above.



I think Frozen2014 is thinking that FPs are booked one at a time like ADRs, so that you need to book the most popular rides first.


----------



## Frozen2014

mesaboy2 said:


> With the other poster talking about MDE's As, Bs, and Cs I think things are getting confused between that and my list of As, Bs, and Cs in the OP here.  These are not the same thing at all.  So I'm not sure exactly what you're asking above.
> 
> I would choose your three rides above in MDX, let it pick some times for you, then edit them to whatever order in the day you really want them.



Ah right...didn't mean to confuse with your A, B and C priority.
By priority, I meant during the FP selection...as in dreamit's response when describing "There are arrows to the left asking you to prioritize the three".  For the above example, Toy Story Mania is real priory (as in if we could only get one FP we'd want this one), but in the order of scheduling them, it's would be in the afternoon, with other two in the morning.

So I guess in the end...just select anything order, and then go back in and select the times that you want?  But I imagine this won't always be easy moving one FP if there are conflicts with the other 2 FP

Thank you all for the responses.  This site is so helpful.


----------



## Cluelyss

mommy2jays said:


> This is a great thread, thanks to all who are keeping it going! I haven't been to disney in two years, this fastpass thing is leaving me a bit unnerved.  I have what I hope is a simple question - what are the chances that availability will come up for A&E and 7DMT? Why would someone cancel their selections? Is it worth my time to keep checking for availability? I booked my trip 40 days out, well past the 60 day mark, so there has been zero availability for me... My trip is in 22 days, is it worth it for me to keep trying or am I wasting my time?  Thanks in advance for your help!


Yes, definitely keep checking. People may schedule A&E for multiple days, then later cancel some as they finalize their plans. I've also heard rumors that they open up additional spots at the 30-day mark for those with day tickets. Not sure if that's true, but I'd definitely check on that day. Good luck!


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

OK, so just to clarify.

If I plan to do Magic Kingdom in the morning and go to EPCOT for the afternoon, I can book 3 FP+ for MK and change the times so they are all in the morning? And then book three more at EPCOT and move those times as well, correct?

When I played with the system earlier I saw that it basically gave me times, an A, B and C option. I pick one and then I can alter the times (based on availability, obviously) Right?


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> Ah right...didn't mean to confuse with your A, B and C priority. By priority, I meant during the FP selection...as in dreamit's response when describing "There are arrows to the left asking you to prioritize the three".  For the above example, Toy Story Mania is real priory (as in if we could only get one FP we'd want this one), but in the order of scheduling them, it's would be in the afternoon, with other two in the morning.  So I guess in the end...just select anything order, and then go back in and select the times that you want?  But I imagine this won't always be easy moving one FP if there are conflicts with the other 2 FP  Thank you all for the responses.  This site is so helpful.


I think that prioritizing your selections only means MDX will try to find you a slot for TSMM, for example, even if it's not close in time to the other 2 (I've noticed it does usually try to line the selections up for you...at 10, 11 and 12 for example).  Also, I've heard that if none of the options they present are ideal times, select the option that works for you LEAST so that when you go in to change the times you are not overlapping existing FP+ times that you may actually want.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thank you for the explanation dreamit. Normally I love the planning process of a WDW trip, but this whole FP+ stuff is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

theSurlyMermaid said:


> OK, so just to clarify.
> 
> If I plan to do Magic Kingdom in the morning and go to EPCOT for the afternoon, I can book 3 FP+ for MK and change the times so they are all in the morning? And then book three more at EPCOT and move those times as well, correct?
> 
> When I played with the system earlier I saw that it basically gave me times, an A, B and C option. I pick one and then I can alter the times (based on availability, obviously) Right?



Yes and no. You do initially select random times and then you go back in and edit them. It doesn't allow you to choose (or type in) your new time. It will give you the choice of all open windows. For example, you might have planned that you wanted to do Space Mtn between 9:30-10;30, but it might only give you the option of 9:50-10:50. Just be prepared to have to fudge things a little in your plans.

The no part comes in your selecting 3 from MK and Epcot. You can only choose one park each day. The only way to get them at the second park is to physically go to the park and check the kiosks to see what (if anything) is still available. I can tell you...we were there last week and by noon pretty much everything at Epcot was gone ( except random things like Captain EO.)  There are so many fewer things to ride there as compared to the MK so getting additional FPs is tough.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Cluelyss said:


> Also, I've heard that if none of the options they present are ideal times, select the option that works for you LEAST so that when you go in to change the times you are not overlapping existing FP+ times that you may actually want.



Yes!!! That's always one of my tips!! It makes it so much easier and it makes it go much faster!!


----------



## dreamit

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you for the explanation dreamit. Normally I love the planning process of a WDW trip, but this whole FP+ stuff is driving me nuts!!!



I couldn't agree more! I really enjoy the planning and even looked at the 180-day mark for ADRs as a challenge, but I was dreading the FP+ selections.



SRUAlmn said:


> Yes and no. You do initially select random times and then you go back in and edit them. It doesn't allow you to choose (or type in) your new time. It will give you the choice of all open windows. For example, you might have planned that you wanted to do Space Mtn between 9:30-10;30, but it might only give you the option of 9:50-10:50. Just be prepared to have to fudge things a little in your plans.



I did notice that it doesn't necessarily give you all open windows when you go in to edit times, but I think it gives you a range that covers most open times for the day. I had a few for which it gave me a close to desired time, but not exact. After selecting this time, if I went back in to edit AGAIN, I found the exact times that I wanted. I think it may be that some attractions have a lot of open windows, so they don't list all in the drop-down.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

SRUAlmn said:


> Yes and no. You do initially select random times and then you go back in and edit them. It doesn't allow you to choose (or type in) your new time. It will give you the choice of all open windows. For example, you might have planned that you wanted to do Space Mtn between 9:30-10;30, but it might only give you the option of 9:50-10:50. Just be prepared to have to fudge things a little in your plans.
> 
> The no part comes in your selecting 3 from MK and Epcot. You can only choose one park each day. The only way to get them at the second park is to physically go to the park and check the kiosks to see what (if anything) is still available. I can tell you...we were there last week and by noon pretty much everything at Epcot was gone ( except random things like Captain EO.)  There are so many fewer things to ride there as compared to the MK so getting additional FPs is tough.



Wow.so then what is the point of Park Hoppers anymore.

I just feel trapped..I don't want to cancel my Garden Grille reservation at EPCOT but it's for Sunday, the same day as MNSSHP. Maybe I should only make EPCOT FP for that day and then get to MK early? See, I thought MK would be the first park the kids would want to see. So I was going to do MK in the morning, then take a rest and head to EPCOT in the afternoon, have dinner there and head back for MNSSHP.

Part of the problem here is it's the ONLY character dining I am set up with and with a party of 8, I can't count on any cancellations for anywhere else.


----------



## Cluelyss

theSurlyMermaid said:


> Wow&#133;.so then what is the point of Park Hoppers anymore.  I just feel trapped&#133;..I don't want to cancel my Garden Grille reservation at EPCOT but it's for Sunday, the same day as MNSSHP. Maybe I should only make EPCOT FP for that day and then get to MK early? See, I thought MK would be the first park the kids would want to see. So I was going to do MK in the morning, then take a rest and head to EPCOT in the afternoon, have dinner there and head back for MNSSHP.  Part of the problem here is it's the ONLY character dining I am set up with and with a party of 8, I can't count on any cancellations for anywhere else.


You won't need (and can't schedule) FP+ during MNSSHP, so will be fine just making your selections at EPCOT that day. And if you plan to head to MK before EPCOT, you shouldn't need FP+ in the morning, so should still be fine. But I agree, this new plan almost discourages park hopping.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

Cluelyss said:


> You won't need (and can't schedule) FP+ during MNSSHP, so will be fine just making your selections at EPCOT that day. And if you plan to head to MK before EPCOT, you shouldn't need FP+ in the morning, so should still be fine. But I agree, this new plan almost discourages park hopping.



We were just having this same discussion! I agree with you, I think the EPCOT rides should probably be booked but I don't know. You're right, if we get to MK early enough we can get in a few headliners without a fast pass, so it does make sense.

My head hurts trying to put this together. I don't want to lose Garden Grill because it's a tradition to eat there on our vacations.


----------



## dreamit

theSurlyMermaid said:


> Wow.so then what is the point of Park Hoppers anymore.
> 
> I just feel trapped..I don't want to cancel my Garden Grille reservation at EPCOT but it's for Sunday, the same day as MNSSHP. Maybe I should only make EPCOT FP for that day and then get to MK early? See, I thought MK would be the first park the kids would want to see. So I was going to do MK in the morning, then take a rest and head to EPCOT in the afternoon, have dinner there and head back for MNSSHP.
> 
> Part of the problem here is it's the ONLY character dining I am set up with and with a party of 8, I can't count on any cancellations for anywhere else.



I know this is getting somewhat off-topic for this thread, but...

this sounds like an awfully long and crammed day.  As I don't know your trip plans or travel members, it's hard to critique or offer suggestions (of course, I know you didn't ask for any . On the restaurant reservations thread, I've read that quite a few posters have had luck with splitting up their party in order to get ADRs. If, for example, they came across an ADR for a party of 4 at 5:00, they would reserve it, and just diligently look for another ADR near 5:00. People have said that when they check in at the restaurant, they've had great luck with explaining they had, say, one 4-person ADR at 5 and another at 5:10, but would like to be seated together. It sounds like the restaurants do their best to accommodate.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

dreamit said:


> I know this is getting somewhat off-topic for this thread, but...
> 
> this sounds like an awfully long and crammed day.  As I don't know your trip plans or travel members, it's hard to critique or offer suggestions (of course, I know you didn't ask for any . On the restaurant reservations thread, I've read that quite a few posters have had luck with splitting up their party in order to get ADRs. If, for example, they came across an ADR for a party of 4 at 5:00, they would reserve it, and just diligently look for another ADR near 5:00. People have said that when they check in at the restaurant, they've had great luck with explaining they had, say, one 4-person ADR at 5 and another at 5:10, but would like to be seated together. It sounds like the restaurants do their best to accommodate.



I know, it is crammed, isn't it. Maybe I should have gotten the Thursday MNSSHP but the party just sounded like more fun at the beginning of the trip then when it is winding down. I have been searching for 4 person ADRs and there is nothing (I should say no character dining). It's like the same twenty restaurants have availability and they probably would have availability any time. When I booked GG I had no idea about MNSSHP or the whole FP+ dilemma. Sigh.

So I think we will probably end up getting FP+ for Magic Kingdom. Then back to the resort (Bay Lake) to eat and rest. Then go to EPCOT and maybe do something small like look around Living Seas before dinner. Then come back for MNSSHP.


----------



## leebee

I don't think I can do this...


----------



## RJstanis

Why did the light just come on earlier today about splitting up your FP between family members!?!??!

Last night was my first opportunity to get my FP for my vacation in Sept and was not able to get any A&E (they were all gone anyway, even the single ones), and only one day out of 3 MK days for 7DMT (the last day of our trip). I got lucky right before I logged off to check one more time and got ones for our 2nd day too, right in the window of 4p and before the Halloween Party (score!). Then today I was able to secure at least 2 out of our 3 FP for 7DMT our first night at MK too! By splitting it up, I have 2 different time slots but they overlap by 30 min so DS will be able to ride it and at least have one of us with him! (Worst comes to worst, the left out person with FP can take my other younger DS on a ride he can ride on while the others are riding 7DMT).

*Split all of your FP up* if you can to give you the most options, they can be individual while still having the exact same time slot instead of being lumped into a group!!!!!!! Thank you for this thread, if only my brain was smarter before today!


----------



## ougrad86

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I know, it is crammed, isn't it. Maybe I should have gotten the Thursday MNSSHP but the party just sounded like more fun at the beginning of the trip then when it is winding down. I have been searching for 4 person ADRs and there is nothing (I should say no character dining). It's like the same twenty restaurants have availability and they probably would have availability any time. When I booked GG I had no idea about MNSSHP or the whole FP+ dilemma. Sigh.
> 
> So I think we will probably end up getting FP+ for Magic Kingdom. Then back to the resort (Bay Lake) to eat and rest. Then go to EPCOT and maybe do something small like look around Living Seas before dinner. Then come back for MNSSHP.



Just my 2 cents. When we attended MNSSHP both times, we attempted to do it after a full day and absolutely crashed.  The second time we went to MK for the day, and took a long time at a late lunch. We couldn't make it to the end of the night. If we do it again, it will be a resort day: sleep in, get up late, leisurely breakfast and relaxing, and then heading for MK around 4:00.  I think you could probably wander over to Epcot to eat at GG and like you mentioned visit living Seas and maybe ride SS Earth or FP+ Soarin' or TT.  Then head over to MK.  For this party, you can enjoy it so much more if you take it easy in the morning - it sounds like you will be putting in a lot of travel back and forth.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

ougrad86 said:


> Just my 2 cents. When we attended MNSSHP both times, we attempted to do it after a full day and absolutely crashed.  The second time we went to MK for the day, and took a long time at a late lunch. We couldn't make it to the end of the night. If we do it again, it will be a resort day: sleep in, get up late, leisurely breakfast and relaxing, and then heading for MK around 4:00.  I think you could probably wander over to Epcot to eat at GG and like you mentioned visit living Seas and maybe ride SS Earth or FP+ Soarin' or TT.  Then head over to MK.  For this party, you can enjoy it so much more if you take it easy in the morning - it sounds like you will be putting in a lot of travel back and forth.



I was also thinking about this….

My sister's daughter is totally princess obsessed (mine likes E and A but is not too concerned with the others) and I thought about asking if she wanted to go to a Perfectly Princess Tea Party which is at 10:30am of that day. So if my sister goes for it and takes her daughter, the rest of us can hang around and grab some lunch and then head over to EPCOT in the early afternoon. Then we night do a few EPCOT things, have the dinner and come back for the party. I Wonder if that'll work? I had just assumed everyone would want to head to MK the first "real" day of vacation. 

The other option is to see if I can cancel the Sunday tickets and book for the Thursday party? 

I appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. My sister's family is traveling from Seattle, so they will probably be a night-owlish at first.


----------



## SPOERLX3

RJstanis said:


> Why did the light just come on earlier today about splitting up your FP between family members!?!??!
> 
> Last night was my first opportunity to get my FP for my vacation in Sept and was not able to get any A&E (they were all gone anyway, even the single ones), and only one day out of 3 MK days for 7DMT (the last day of our trip). I got lucky right before I logged off to check one more time and got ones for our 2nd day too, right in the window of 4p and before the Halloween Party (score!). Then today I was able to secure at least 2 out of our 3 FP for 7DMT our first night at MK too! By splitting it up, I have 2 different time slots but they overlap by 30 min so DS will be able to ride it and at least have one of us with him! (Worst comes to worst, the left out person with FP can take my other younger DS on a ride he can ride on while the others are riding 7DMT).
> 
> *Split all of your FP up* if you can to give you the most options, they can be individual while still having the exact same time slot instead of being lumped into a group!!!!!!! Thank you for this thread, if only my brain was smarter before today!




YAY!!! i JUST SAW THIS POST THAT YOU GOT YOUR A&E FP!


----------



## RJstanis

SPOERLX3 said:
			
		

> YAY!!! i JUST SAW THIS POST THAT YOU GOT YOUR A&E FP!



I appreciate the enthusiasm but I didn't get it yet but remaining optimistic! I was able to get additional 7DMT so happy about that. All of my FP are lined up perfectly right now so I'm really excited! So much so I think A&E will prob mess it up lol!


----------



## wdwrule

Will the Fp+ system allow you to schedule a Fp that might overlap with an already made dining reservation?


----------



## g3pak

FWIW- for those booking tonight, I just checked for A&E for Tuesday, Sept. 30 for a group of 4.  Still many options in the midafternoon on.  I cannot check after that Tuesday.  Good luck!


----------



## SPOERLX3

RJstanis said:


> I appreciate the enthusiasm but I didn't get it yet but remaining optimistic! I was able to get additional 7DMT so happy about that. All of my FP are lined up perfectly right now so I'm really excited! So much so I think A&E will prob mess it up lol!



Oh dang, I must have misread it. 
So glad your FP's worked out!!! Have a great trip!


----------



## Meldev

g3pak said:


> FWIW- for those booking tonight, I just checked for A&E for Tuesday, Sept. 30 for a group of 4.  Still many options in the midafternoon on.  I cannot check after that Tuesday.  Good luck!



Oh that's awesome - that's our main  MK day   There'll be 5 of us - wonder if I should divide and conquer or go for 5 then 4 if that doesn't work?!  This FP business is stressful!


----------



## Cluelyss

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I was also thinking about this….  My sister's daughter is totally princess obsessed (mine likes E and A but is not too concerned with the others) and I thought about asking if she wanted to go to a Perfectly Princess Tea Party which is at 10:30am of that day. So if my sister goes for it and takes her daughter, the rest of us can hang around and grab some lunch and then head over to EPCOT in the early afternoon. Then we night do a few EPCOT things, have the dinner and come back for the party. I Wonder if that'll work? I had just assumed everyone would want to head to MK the first "real" day of vacation.  The other option is to see if I can cancel the Sunday tickets and book for the Thursday party?  I appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. My sister's family is traveling from Seattle, so they will probably be a night-owlish at first.


I I think you may be stuck with the party tix, not sure if they are refundable? Also, what time is your ADR at GG? You can get into MK with your party tickets at 4, so seems like you might be missing a lot of party time by trying to do GG the same night? If it were me, I'd keep trying to find another night for GG if it's a must do for your family. Keep your eyes on the cancelled ADR threads here and hopefully you'll get lucky! The tea party might be the perfect solution for the morning then head to MK around 4 and you won't even need to use a park ticket that day.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

Cluelyss said:


> I I think you may be stuck with the party tix, not sure if they are refundable? Also, what time is your ADR at GG? You can get into MK with your party tickets at 4, so seems like you might be missing a lot of party time by trying to do GG the same night? If it were me, I'd keep trying to find another night for GG if it's a must do for your family. Keep your eyes on the cancelled ADR threads here and hopefully you'll get lucky! The tea party might be the perfect solution for the morning then head to MK around 4 and you won't even need to use a park ticket that day.



Yes, when I booked the party tickets I didn't realize we could get in at 4 with them. We have 6 day park hoppers which we bought assuming we would use them for these days. If we didn't use the hopper on that day, I'm not sure what we could use it for.

Further muddying the waters, I scored some dinner reservations later in the week at Akershus (sp?) in EPCOT, which is supposed to be a princess character meal, right? I got it just for the four of them, as princess dining is not much of a priority for my family (and there was no availability for 8). So that might make it easier to move GG. What would be perfect is if GG would open up for 4 at around the same time on that Wednesday and then my clan could go there while they do Akershus. Then we could cancel the Sunday reservation full stop.

Sigh. And then there's the FP+ issue! Although that might not be too bad. I know I won't score A&E or the Mine Train for that date anyway, so any Fps I book and then have to move won't be as big of a deal, particularly if they are EPCOT.


----------



## cel_disney

We have a BLT DVC ressie starting on Sept 30.  We are arriving in Orlando earlier than that.  If I book a room at ASMo before checking into BLT will I be able to make FP for my entire WDW stay?  Or just the first hotel stay?  I know I have seen this answered before but I just can't seem to find it tonight...

We were originally planning to stay off property and still might which means we would cancel this pre-BLT stay.  Would that impact our FP during our BLT days?   Is there a recommended way to cancel to reduce the glitch factor?


----------



## ougrad86

leebee said:


> I don't think I can do this...



Make FP+ reservations?  It sounds more complicated then it really is...if you have your tickets linked, you can practice making FP+ reservations (you have a 30 day window open right now) so you will be ready when you hit 60 days.


----------



## Meldev

Easier than I expected!   Got the big ones I wanted, times are good (I'm sure I'll edit some as trip approaches) - We're pretty flexible so that helps I'm sure!  

Getting excited - 60 days to go!


----------



## cramtoer

I have booked a package.  MDE shows my 8 day base tickets, but when I go into FP+ to practice, it says that we need valid park admission.  Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## ohionola

I am here now and loving the new fp system. It is nice being able to plan a day ahead instead of running around to machines. The only bad thing is that on a few of the shows the fp line was actually longer than the standard line.

On another note, can someone explain why people are having such a hard time getting mine train and ae? We booked our fp at day 45 for a late July vacation and both were available everyday. Ae times were later in the day but mine train was wide open.


----------



## chrissyc72

Great list! Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

cramtoer said:


> I have booked a package.  MDE shows my 8 day base tickets, but when I go into FP+ to practice, it says that we need valid park admission.  Anyone know how to fix this?


The system will not let you access until you hit your 60 day mark, so you will not be able to "practice" beforehand unfortunately. YouTube has some good tutorials if you want to check it out, though it's pretty simple to use once you get in there. Pick your party, pick your park, pick your date, pick your rides.


----------



## mhochman

theSurlyMermaid said:


> We were just having this same discussion! I agree with you, I think the EPCOT rides should probably be booked but I don't know. You're right, if we get to MK early enough we can get in a few headliners without a fast pass, so it does make sense.
> 
> My head hurts trying to put this together. I don't want to lose Garden Grill because it's a tradition to eat there on our vacations.



FWIW, we are heading down next week. We will be park hopping almost every day.  I made all of my FP+ for the second park of the day.  We are planning rope drop for the first park so hope FP won't be needed.  Don't want to miss out on the headliners at the second park.  This may be a bad plan, but I won't know until we're done.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mhochman said:


> FWIW, we are heading down next week. We will be park hopping almost every day.  I made all of my FP+ for the second park of the day.  We are planning rope drop for the first park so hope FP won't be needed.  Don't want to miss out on the headliners at the second park.  This may be a bad plan, but I won't know until we're done.



We were just there last week and started out with a similar plan. In our experience we found that morning standby lines were much longer than they've been in the past (possibly because many have been using the same strategy?) By 9:30 there were very few rides that had a standby line shorter than 40 minutes. With heat indexes above 100 degrees, standing in line for 40 min (multiple times) was not something we wanted to do.  

So after the first two days we decided to just hang out at the pool all morning and just go to a park in the late afternoon/evening and use our FPs. Since we were there a full week it worked perfectly and we were still able to see and do everything  It also allowed us to sleep in which prevented us from getting too exhausted and allowed us to enjoy more evenings and PM EMH!


----------



## Jkpark

SRUAlmn - what was park opening when it was already crowded by 9:30? I'm guessing 8? Hoping not 9...  I started off thinking of the late FP route but with the intro of 4th FP+ and reports of longer waits early, I am starting my FP times about 1 1/2 hr into park opening. Hoping I can still hit a few things without waits.


----------



## mhochman

SRUAlmn said:


> We were just there last week and started out with a similar plan. In our experience we found that morning standby lines were much longer than they've been in the past (possibly because many have been using the same strategy?) By 9:30 there were very few rides that had a standby line shorter than 40 minutes. With heat indexes above 100 degrees, standing in line for 40 min (multiple times) was not something we wanted to do.



I'm seeing in another thread that people have been able to get almost immediate FPs for nearly every ride later in the day.  I hope I didn't miscalculate.  Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Jkpark said:


> SRUAlmn - what was park opening when it was already crowded by 9:30? I'm guessing 8? Hoping not 9...  I started off thinking of the late FP route but with the intro of 4th FP+ and reports of longer waits early, I am starting my FP times about 1 1/2 hr into park opening. Hoping I can still hit a few things without waits.



It was for a park opening at 9.  MK was the only park we ever saw 4th FPs available for 'legitimate' rides. EPCOT had Captain EO and Figment, DHS had Muppets and Little Mermaid, AK we never attempted to get a 4th.


----------



## mhochman

SRUAlmn said:


> It was for a park opening at 9.  MK was the only park we ever saw 4th FPs available for 'legitimate' rides. EPCOT had Captain EO and Figment, DHS had Muppets and Little Mermaid, AK we never attempted to get a 4th.



That's why I am trying the fp for second park strategy. I'm just happy to not have to run around the park just to grab a fp.


----------



## SRUAlmn

mhochman said:


> I'm seeing in another thread that people have been able to get almost immediate FPs for nearly every ride later in the day.  I hope I didn't miscalculate.  Live and learn, I guess.



This was just our experience, but by noon or 1:00 there wasn't much available except at MK. I suppose if you made your FPs immediately at park opening you'd be finished by around 12 and you might be able to get a few, but I never saw headliners. We added my sister to our trip a few weeks before we left so her Mine Train time was different than ours (only slot left.) I tried to adjust it every single day of our trip and nothing was ever open...not one single time slot for any day we were there.

My suggestion (if you're planning on hopping and getting additional FPs) is to make the MK your second park. It's the only one that really gives you a chance to get more later in the day (unless you're planning on hopping at noon.)


----------



## Jkpark

Thanks SRUAlmn. MK is really the only park I think we will need a 4th. We have one day and one EPCOT night - so we will do one Soarin and one TT. Try RnR at drop and FP TSMM. I have never been this nervous for a trip. If it was just my family of 4, I know we would be fine. Planning for us and another family of 5, with a little one and one who doesn't like thrill rides. Yup. Nervous. I think we will all be happy no matter what - but feel responsible for our friends having a good time.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Jkpark said:


> Thanks SRUAlmn. MK is really the only park I think we will need a 4th. We have one day and one EPCOT night - so we will do one Soarin and one TT. Try RnR at drop and FP TSMM. I have never been this nervous for a trip. If it was just my family of 4, I know we would be fine. Planning for us and another family of 5, with a little one and one who doesn't like thrill rides. Yup. Nervous. I think we will all be happy no matter what - but feel responsible for our friends having a good time.



I feel you! I actually got a little stomach thing before our trip because I was also worried. I felt like a first timer all over again, minus the blind excitement...I knew too much ! ha! Like you, if it were just my husband and me I wouldn't have really cared, but when you're planning for others it adds pressure! 

We lucked out on a few things...we had Great Movie Ride FPs booked and then they changed the tiering and we were able to switch to RNRC so we had it plus TSMM.  My mom and I also don't ride as much as my sisters and husband, so we did a lot of booking all of us for a 'thrill' ride and then we'd give them our bands to ride again.


----------



## wdwrule

Will the Fp+ system allow you to schedule a Fp that might overlap with an already made dining reservation?


----------



## mistysue

wdwrule said:


> Will the Fp+ system allow you to schedule a Fp that might overlap with an already made dining reservation?



yes.
It might show a note,  I've found that to be inconsistent but it will let you book it.


----------



## wdwrule

mistysue said:


> yes.
> It might show a note,  I've found that to be inconsistent but it will let you book it.



Ok perfect!  Thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ohionola said:


> I am here now and loving the new fp system. It is nice being able to plan a day ahead instead of running around to machines. The only bad thing is that on a few of the shows the fp line was actually longer than the standard line.  On another note, can someone explain why people are having such a hard time getting mine train and ae? We booked our fp at day 45 for a late July vacation and both were available everyday. Ae times were later in the day but mine train was wide open.


Summer has longer operating hours and no early close nights (for MNSSHP) so while it's probably more crowded than in the fall, there are more FP+ slots to be had.   Glad it's working out well for you...that gives me hope!


----------



## lilpooh108

wdwrule said:


> Will the Fp+ system allow you to schedule a Fp that might overlap with an already made dining reservation?



Only slightly.  I noticed that it didn't let me schedule the FPs closer together and so I ended up cancelling all my daytime ADRs in order to get better FPs times.  YMMV


----------



## diskids2

Any  news on using MDE mobile app to get or change FP+ yet?


----------



## CutlerP

Honestly this makes park hopping so complicated and structured.  Planning a SEPTEMBER visit (just H and I, no kids/big groups to plan around) so trying to translate people's summer experiences into what it may be like in Sept.

I hear everyone's comments about getting FP+'s for your "afternoon park"...I just don't want to be locked into leaving the morning park, if we're there and having a good time!  So I went ahead and made FP+'s beginning around 1030/11 or so in the morning park, and I'll just hope for the best.  

I'm trying not to stress about it but can't help thinking, "OMG we'll get over to the afternoon park, and there will be nothing left".  Trying to get myself to say "There's PUH-LENTY to do, stop thinking so negative"

grr.  Talk me off the ledge....


----------



## mesaboy2

diskids2 said:


> Any  news on using MDE mobile app to get or change FP+ yet?



Nope.  I think one day WDW will just announce (with no advance notice) that you can use it now.  No one knows when that day will be.


----------



## slzer0

All the FP+ and ADR scheduling sort of takes the randomness out of a trip. It feels structured. 

But hour-long waits for e-ticket rides suck.  Lol

I'm having a hard time finding balance. I think early FP+ will give us more freedom so to speak.


----------



## Cluelyss

jennab said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed but is there a way to not book 3 fast passes?  I only want 1 because it's just a little trip from the resort to Epcot at night. It made me book 3 and I won't use the other 2 but couldn't figure out how to get around it?


There does not appear to be a way to book less than 3.  If you only select 1 or 2, it will auto fill your others. And if you try to cancel, the only option is to cancel the entire day's worth. Seems silly to force people to make more selections than they may really want and to take spots that other people could use! I have this situation at HS, as the only thing I want to schedule is TSMM. Guess I will just try to use my others on the less popular rides so I'm not "stealing" something from another family!


----------



## Clare Voince

Cluelyss said:


> There does not appear to be a way to book less than 3.  If you only select 1 or 2, it will auto fill your others. And if you try to cancel, the only option is to cancel the entire day's worth. Seems silly to force people to make more selections than they may really want and to take spots that other people could use! I have this situation at HS, as the only thing I want to schedule is TSMM. Guess I will just try to use my others on the less popular rides so I'm not "stealing" something from another family!



I totally agree with this. I plan to spend one day doing nothing but World Showcase, so I only wanted a FP+ for Maelstrom. I had to choose two FW attractions even though I don't intend to visit FW at all that day. It's so stupid.

For what it's worth, a few days after I made my FP+ selections, I got an email survey about the FP+ booking system. I listed this issue as one of my gripes.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

I have such a headache.

I got A&E but for the last day of our trip. Yay? That's when we also booked the Mine Train.

I intended to only get the A&E FPs for 4 but I ended up doing it for my whole party so the others could match up as well. Fiddling with it was way too much of a headache. I tried to change my son and husband's A&E FP to something else but stuff kept disappearing, including the entire FP reservation at one point. A& wasn't available at all for our other park days, so I got way too scared and after the reservation was back where it should be I'm not changing it. 

I have such a headache.


----------



## SingingMom

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I have such a headache.  I got A&E but for the last day of our trip. Yay? That's when we also booked the Mine Train.  I intended to only get the A&E FPs for 4 but I ended up doing it for my whole party so the others could match up as well. Fiddling with it was way too much of a headache. I tried to change my son and husband's A&E FP to something else but stuff kept disappearing, including the entire FP reservation at one point. A& wasn't available at all for our other park days, so I got way too scared and after the reservation was back where it should be I'm not changing it.  I have such a headache.



I hear ya.   Too much effort now to plan.  I found it frustrating!  We are going again in January but I haven't purchased the park tickets yet.  Need to order DH a magic band too.    At least I made our ADRs. At least it won't be as crowded as July, so hopefully there will be openings!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## KYDisneyDad

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I have such a headache.  I got A&E but for the last day of our trip. Yay? That's when we also booked the Mine Train.  I intended to only get the A&E FPs for 4 but I ended up doing it for my whole party so the others could match up as well. Fiddling with it was way too much of a headache. I tried to change my son and husband's A&E FP to something else but stuff kept disappearing, including the entire FP reservation at one point. A& wasn't available at all for our other park days, so I got way too scared and after the reservation was back where it should be I'm not changing it.  I have such a headache.



You are not alone ! My headache began 15 minutes into this insane mess. Am thankful the window opened right at midnight (11 CST) just over an hour and I'm now exhausted . It should not have to be like this.


----------



## phabric

I feel sorry for the people that go to Disney for the first time not knowing that you need reservations for the restaurants and FP.  People expecting to walk into restaurants and rides like other amusement parks.


----------



## MissMaryQC

phabric said:


> I feel sorry for the people that go to Disney for the first time not knowing that you need reservations for the restaurants and FP.  People expecting to walk into restaurants and rides like other amusement parks.



Even people who have been before but aren't familiar with the new systems. My mom has gone regularly since MK opened, but hasn't been in 8 years so most of this stuff is like learning a new language to her.


----------



## Disneyfn420

I have a question. I'm going to MNSSHP one day during our trip and will be hitting the pool earlier in the day so I don't need to waste a day of our park hopper. That means we can hit the park at 4PM and have a few hours before the party actually begins. I made some FP ressies between 4-7. I now am kind of remembering reading somewhere that doing that messed up people's park tix as it counted it towards a day in the park. Can anyone confirm if this is an issue or if it's been fixed. Should I take off the FP between 4-7 on a party day?


----------



## patrickpiteo

Disneyfn420 said:


> I have a question. I'm going to MNSSHP one day during our trip and will be hitting the pool earlier in the day so I don't need to waste a day of our park hopper. That means we can hit the park at 4PM and have a few hours before the party actually begins. I made some FP ressies between 4-7. I now am kind of remembering reading somewhere that doing that messed up people's park tix as it counted it towards a day in the park. Can anyone confirm if this is an issue or if it's been fixed. Should I take off the FP between 4-7 on a party day?



Did you link your party ticket?


----------



## Disneyfn420

patrickpiteo said:


> Did you link your party ticket?



No I didn't link the party ticket since I have to pick it up at guest relations. Do I need to or is that what causes the glitch?


----------



## BrittyRo

phabric said:


> I feel sorry for the people that go to Disney for the first time not knowing that you need reservations for the restaurants and FP.  People expecting to walk into restaurants and rides like other amusement parks.



Anyone is still allowed to walk onto any ride that they please  No one is required to get FP+ ... I am always confused when people say this...

As for reservations. I personally think 180 days is ridiculous. Who needs to plan that far in advance. They should make it 60 days like FP+ and be done with it.

*steps on tiny soap box*
However, just because the most popular restaurants (CRT, Ohana, CM etc) usually can't accept walk in doesn't mean people can't get walk up tables to other WDW restaurants.
I feel that the most visitors that go to Disneyworld don't feel the need to have their FPs  fit perfectly with their ADR's. IMHO I think that most people that go to WDW are just happy to be there and whatever rides they ride they're happy and whatever restaurants they get to eat in they enjoy. I feel like it is only on this board that people put such strong emphasis on the "perfect" fast passes and the "perfect" or "best" ADRs and getting the maximum experience for the price. There is nothing wrong with that of course.

However, not everyone puts emphasis on or needs planning to have a fun time. Not everyone wants to eat dinner at BOG or CRT. Many people are happy with CS. Many restaurants do accept walk ups. Not everyone minds waiting on standby lines for rides. That's all I'm saying. I'm not trying to attack or make people upset about how THEY plan. I planned like crazy for my upcoming trip and I salute anyone else who plan (cause it's rough work at times ), I just don't understand why people keep saying they feel sorry for people that don't know they have to plan... Plenty of people go to WDW and have an amazing time without planning a single iota. 
*steps down*


----------



## SRUAlmn

BrittyRo said:


> Anyone is still allowed to walk onto any ride that they please  No one is required to get FP+ ... I am always confused when people say this...
> 
> As for reservations. I personally think 180 days is ridiculous. Who needs to plan that far in advance. They should make it 60 days like FP+ and be done with it.
> 
> *steps on tiny soap box*
> However, just because the most popular restaurants (CRT, Ohana, CM etc) usually can't accept walk in doesn't mean people can't get walk up tables to other WDW restaurants.
> I feel that the most visitors that go to Disneyworld don't feel the need to have their FPs  fit perfectly with their ADR's. IMHO I think that most people that go to WDW are just happy to be there and whatever rides they ride they're happy and whatever restaurants they get to eat in they enjoy. I feel like it is only on this board that people put such strong emphasis on the "perfect" fast passes and the "perfect" or "best" ADRs and getting the maximum experience for the price. There is nothing wrong with that of course.
> 
> However, not everyone puts emphasis on or needs planning to have a fun time. Not everyone wants to eat dinner at BOG or CRT. Many people are happy with CS. Many restaurants do accept walk ups. Not everyone minds waiting on standby lines for rides. That's all I'm saying. I'm not trying to attack or make people upset about how THEY plan. I planned like crazy for my upcoming trip and I salute anyone else who plan (cause it's rough work at times ), *I just don't understand why people keep saying they feel sorry for people that don't know they have to plan... *Plenty of people go to WDW and have an amazing time without planning a single iota.
> *steps down*



We always go in June or July since I'm a teacher, and I can tell you I always feel sorry for those not as "in the know" as us.  Every single time we breeze through a FP line and walk onto a ride passing a LONG, crowded, sweaty, stinky, cranky line of overheated park guests I do feel bad.  We choose to ride a little less during summer trips because we refuse to put ourselves in that type of situation, but for some who don't know all about FP+ it's necessary.  The heat sometimes is too much for us as well, so I cannot imagine adding the long lines and crowds into the mix. I mean, during our trip this past week every single day had heat indexes in the triple digits.


----------



## wdwrule

I thought I read somewhere that people were getting the Wishes Fp+ 60 days out, however didn't see it last night when I made my Fp+'s.  Checking if anyone noticed Wishes Fp+ recently or if it's maybe closer to 30 days out.  Thanks!


----------



## nogreenworld

BrittyRo said:


> I just don't understand why people keep saying they feel sorry for people that don't know they have to plan... Plenty of people go to WDW and have an amazing time without planning a single iota.
> *steps down*



i think it's because there's a contingent of the non-planners that have no idea how much planning could be done.  then they get there and read about some of the high demand attractions or places like be our guest or see it on that incessant disney propaganda channel, and they want to do it.  but then they can't.

we went in 2012, and i had planned a fair amount, but i hadn't discovered this board and this level of planning.  the soft open for be our guest was happening while we were there.  i tried every day to get in there for dinner, and in the end had a very disappointed little girl (and wife!), that we couldn't get in.  i think that's where you can get crushed.  if you don't know you could plan and make a difference and then you wish you had, or someone in your party is disappointed.

it seems unfathomable that people wouldn't know that you had to book ahead of time for cinderella's royal table to us.  

but i remember going as a kid and my mom having to tell my very sad little sister that we couldn't eat there, as she had no idea about the reservations.  and that was a while ago.  it's much more pre-planned now. 

it's a matter of expectation, and how much you saved and for how long and how much the trip meant to you.  i feel bad for the people who come and didn't know that end up disappointed.  i do think there are plenty of people who just come and have a great time, too, though.


----------



## mesaboy2

As the OP with *much* time invested in this thread, I would request that the posts here stay oriented with the original goal in mind--that is to provide simple fact-based and experience-based answers to questions and FP usage rules.  I would caution against discussions that question how others use it or how it might be "good" or "bad"--this is usually the path to FP thread Lockville.  There are hundred of other threads that have gone down that road, I don't want this to join them.

Thanks!


----------



## patrickpiteo

Disneyfn420 said:


> No I didn't link the party ticket since I have to pick it up at guest relations. Do I need to or is that what causes the glitch?



They say not to..


----------



## msimoneaux

patrickpiteo said:


> They say not to..



Not sure about not linking tickets.

I linked my tickets and had no problem making fast passes for my park days and my day of MNSSHP ( not going to park before party, using a swim day). Going to park at 4 just like you


----------



## mom2rtk

patrickpiteo said:


> They say not to..



They say not to because of the risk that the system might take a regular park day off your ticket instead of using the party ticket.

Can't you solve this by not using your magic band to enter the park, but instead use the hard copy of your party ticket?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2rtk said:


> They say not to because of the risk that the system might take a regular park day off your ticket instead of using the party ticket.
> 
> Can't you solve this by not using your magic band to enter the park, but instead use the hard copy of your party ticket?





I think that's the glitch in question.  I think it's safe to link MNSSHP tickets now, but I would definitely not use a MB to enter the park for the party--how does the system know which ticket you intend to use?  Stick with the hardcopy or separate party ticket and all should be well.


----------



## that's nice

mesaboy2 said:


> I think that's the glitch in question.  I think it's safe to link MNSSHP tickets now, but I would definitely not use a MB to enter the park for the party--how does the system know which ticket you intend to use?  Stick with the hardcopy or separate party ticket and all should be well.



SO getting back to the OPs question can FP+ be made(and used) if they enter the park using only the party ticket?


----------



## mesaboy2

that's nice said:


> SO getting back to the OPs question&#133; can FP+ be made(and used) if they enter the park using only the party ticket?



So, looking at the info bullets in the OP--yes.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

I had this same issue but we made FPs that will require us to be there before four so we will enter with our regular ticket. It doesn't bother me since we already bought 6 day hoppers and need to use them one way or another.


----------



## mistysue

Is there some trick to get to use the party tickets for FP+?

I ask because we have 8 day tickets plus a party ticket on our MDE.  I have the FP+ for the 8 days,   one of which is the party day.  IS there some way DH and I can ALSO have FP+ using the party ticket?  Or can we only do FP+ for the party if we cancel our other ones that day?


----------



## that's nice

mesaboy2 said:


> So, looking at the info bullets in the OP--yes.



Thanks! 

(guess I need to reread the OP again)


----------



## mesaboy2

that's nice said:


> Thanks!   (guess I need to reread the OP again)



It has gotten busy, and it's easy to miss stuff in there I know!


----------



## bluecastle

Where is the FP+ location for MSEP? Is it worth getting for the 11 pm run around mid-August? We have usually had a fairly easy time finding a spot in Frontierland for that one. 
(is it still true that the 9 pm parade starts on Main St. and ends in FrL and the 11 pm is the reverse?) We are celebrating a special occasion that evening and I was just wondering if it was worth trying to get a 4th FP for the later parade. Sorry if this has been discussed, but I have so much to do before this trip and feeling very disorganized right now!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Making FP for my entire party seems straight forward and easy as long as what you want is available.  However, what is the most efficient way when you need to break up your party for different experiences?  

For instance, I only need two FP for A&E for my wife and daughter, but they will be doing the other two experiences with the rest of our party.  What is the best way to accomplish this as it is definitely a bit more complicated to do in the system?  Do I make their A&E and the two other experineces that we will all be doing and then go in and make the FP for the rest of group and hope the times match up for the "other two" experiences?  Then if the times don't match up, try to modify the times for the rest of group so they match my wife and daughter's times and hope for the same time or an overlap?


----------



## mesaboy2

bluecastle said:


> Where is the FP+ location for MSEP? Is it worth getting for the 11 pm run around mid-August? We have usually had a fairly easy time finding a spot in Frontierland for that one.
> (is it still true that the 9 pm parade starts on Main St. and ends in FrL and the 11 pm is the reverse?) We are celebrating a special occasion that evening and I was just wondering if it was worth trying to get a 4th FP for the later parade. Sorry if this has been discussed, but I have so much to do before this trip and feeling very disorganized right now!



MSEP runs front to back, even on nights with two scheduled.  FP-related questions are answered in the first post.


----------



## Deffenm

Ok I am sure this is a stupid question but I will ask.  We have "physical tickets" for MNSSHP and MVMCP.  How do I link them to my MDE account? I will use the physical tickets to enter the park but want to book FP+ if there is any aviailability between 4-7.  

We do not plan to visit the parks on those days until 4:00 pm.  

Thank you to everyone that has used FP+ for their experience and information. It truly helps those of us planning.


----------



## SPOERLX3

Deffenm said:


> Ok I am sure this is a stupid question but I will ask.  We have "physical tickets" for MNSSHP and MVMCP.  How do I link them to my MDE account? I will use the physical tickets to enter the park but want to book FP+ if there is any aviailability between 4-7.
> 
> We do not plan to visit the parks on those days until 4:00 pm.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has used FP+ for their experience and information. It truly helps those of us planning.



There is no such thing as a stupid question  

*
Go to your MDE
click on My Reservations and tickets
scroll down to Tickets and Passes
right under your last ticket you will see a blue oval button that says link tickets
Click on that button 
enter each ticket as shown
 *


----------



## slzer0

Are there any rides, besides AE or 7DMT that won't be eligible or available as a 4th FP?


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> Are there any rides, besides AE or 7DMT that won't be eligible or available as a 4th FP?



All are eligible.  It's a question of availability.  Obviously, headliners go first.


----------



## mistysue

mistysue said:


> Is there some trick to get to use the party tickets for FP+?
> 
> I ask because we have 8 day tickets plus a party ticket on our MDE.  I have the FP+ for the 8 days,   one of which is the party day.  IS there some way DH and I can ALSO have FP+ using the party ticket?  Or can we only do FP+ for the party if we cancel our other ones that day?



Since everything surround mine has been answered and nobody said anything-  ideas anybody?

Can get book two sets of FP+ for the day somehow? One with our regular tickets and one with the event ticket?  Or are we disadvantaged because we are going to the park that morning?


----------



## mesaboy2

mistysue said:


> Since everything surround mine has been answered and nobody said anything-  ideas anybody?
> 
> Can get book two sets of FP+ for the day somehow? One with our regular tickets and one with the event ticket?  Or are we disadvantaged because we are going to the park that morning?



I'm fairly certain that even though you would be using two tickets that day, you will still be limited to 3 advance FPs.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Making FP for my entire party seems straight forward and easy as long as what you want is available.  However, what is the most efficient way when you need to break up your party for different experiences?
> 
> For instance, I only need two FP for A&E for my wife and daughter, but they will be doing the other two experiences with the rest of our party.  What is the best way to accomplish this as it is definitely a bit more complicated to do in the system?  Do I make their A&E and the two other experineces that we will all be doing and then go in and make the FP for the rest of group and hope the times match up for the "other two" experiences?  Then if the times don't match up, try to modify the times for the rest of group so they match my wife and daughter's times and hope for the same time or an overlap?



I tried to do this last night and got way too confused. I had booked SDMT, A&E and Splash Mountain. I want our whole party (7) together on the Mine Train and Splash but my son and husband do not need to do A&E. So I tried to just change my son's ticket and when I hit Change Attraction, it definitely listed it as changing the attraction for all 7 of us. I completely panicked and went back, keeping my reservation as is. It is way too precarious a situation with the whole A& E thing to begin with, so guess what, son? Say cheese, you're meeting Anna and Elsa whether you like it or not.

This same situation is going to hit us with Expedition Everest too. Three of our party don't even meet the height limit for this. A FP+ is a complete waste of time for them. But I had to book it anyway because I could not figure out how to divide the party up, let alone what else they might do in that time frame. So for now everyone has an EE FP+. If my son could swap Magic Bands, he could probably score multiple rides while the grownups swap staying with the younger kids. That's potentially an advantage, I guess.


----------



## TillyMarigold

Question - if we do *not* book 3 FPs, only 1-2, and then use the first 1 or 2 we booked, can we then book another for the *same* attraction as earlier?

Let's say at AK we only want to FP+ the Safari and EE. We ride both of those with our FPs, can we then book another FP+ for the Safari? Or do we have to make a dummy FP+ for something else and let it expire before we can get a new Safari FP+? 

I know if we had 3 and used them all or let them lapse, we could then get a 4th for the Safari if it was available, but do we have to schedule and use (or let lapse) exactly 3? Or just all the ones we had?


----------



## Frozen2014

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I tried to do this last night and got way too confused. I had booked SDMT, A&E and Splash Mountain. I want our whole party (7) together on the Mine Train and Splash but my son and husband do not need to do A&E. So I tried to just change my son's ticket and when I hit Change Attraction, it definitely listed it as changing the attraction for all 7 of us. I completely panicked and went back, keeping my reservation as is. It is way too precarious a situation with the whole A& E thing to begin with, so guess what, son? Say cheese, you're meeting Anna and Elsa whether you like it or not.



Will will have a few FP where DS and DH are the same and DD and me are the same.  So is it better to do the FP bookings in twos (i.e. as opposed to booking all 4 the same initially and then going in after to change two to something else???)


----------



## SPOERLX3

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I tried to do this last night and got way too confused. I had booked SDMT, A&E and Splash Mountain. I want our whole party (7) together on the Mine Train and Splash but my son and husband do not need to do A&E. So I tried to just change my son's ticket and when I hit Change Attraction, it definitely listed it as changing the attraction for all 7 of us. I completely panicked and went back, keeping my reservation as is. It is way too precarious a situation with the whole A& E thing to begin with, so guess what, son? Say cheese, you're meeting Anna and Elsa whether you like it or not.
> 
> This same situation is going to hit us with Expedition Everest too. Three of our party don't even meet the height limit for this. A FP+ is a complete waste of time for them. But I had to book it anyway because I could not figure out how to divide the party up, let alone what else they might do in that time frame. So for now everyone has an EE FP+. If my son could swap Magic Bands, he could probably score multiple rides while the grownups swap staying with the younger kids. That's potentially an advantage, I guess.



*
When you go into your MDE
choose "change" & click next
you will see the list of "new experiences" and over to the right you will see everyones name (disney icon) listed.
It will say "apply new time for":
click on the check mark of the persons that will NOT be using the NEW experience (in your situation with A&E, leave your DH & son checked for the NEW experience and remove the check mark off of everyone that needs to be left with A&E)
This will apply the NEW experience to ONLY the people in your party that will be going on the NEW ride and leave the unmarked people with A&E.
*

I hope this makes sense


----------



## preemiemama

theSurlyMermaid said:


> I tried to do this last night and got way too confused. I had booked SDMT, A&E and Splash Mountain. I want our whole party (7) together on the Mine Train and Splash but my son and husband do not need to do A&E. So I tried to just change my son's ticket and when I hit Change Attraction, it definitely listed it as changing the attraction for all 7 of us. I completely panicked and went back, keeping my reservation as is. It is way too precarious a situation with the whole A& E thing to begin with, so guess what, son? Say cheese, you're meeting Anna and Elsa whether you like it or not.
> 
> This same situation is going to hit us with Expedition Everest too. Three of our party don't even meet the height limit for this. A FP+ is a complete waste of time for them. But I had to book it anyway because I could not figure out how to divide the party up, let alone what else they might do in that time frame. So for now everyone has an EE FP+. If my son could swap Magic Bands, he could probably score multiple rides while the grownups swap staying with the younger kids. That's potentially an advantage, I guess.



When you go in to change the attraction, do you make sure that only the people who are being changed have the green check marks next to them?  Are you using the app or doing it on a computer?  When I did it a couple months ago, I did not have a problem changing anything.  I used a computer most of the time, though.  Wondering if maybe an update in the app is causing it to be more difficult than it needs to be?


----------



## jcarwash

TillyMarigold said:


> Question - if we do *not* book 3 FPs, only 1-2, and then use the first 1 or 2 we booked, can we then book another for the *same* attraction as earlier?
> 
> Let's say at AK we only want to FP+ the Safari and EE. We ride both of those with our FPs, can we then book another FP+ for the Safari? Or do we have to make a dummy FP+ for something else and let it expire before we can get a new Safari FP+?
> 
> I know if we had 3 and used them all or let them lapse, we could then get a 4th for the Safari if it was available, but do we have to schedule and use (or let lapse) exactly 3? Or just all the ones we had?



When making your initial set of three FP+, the system requires you to choose three -- you can't do just one or two. So yes, you'd need to choose a third (or dummy, as you said) and then figure out what to do with it.

*Update*: The post below by AngelDisney indicates you can use the MDE web site app to cancel unwanted FP+ and hold one or two rather than all three. This works, although you can't go back and, say, add a third to your original set of two.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

OK, I can try this with maybe one of my other bookings, but not  A&E. I am too scared to fiddle with A&E, lol.

I did see the check marks next to names but at that point I was way too scared to confirm it in case it messed up A&E completely. But I would feel ok trying it with something else.

eta: I was doing it on a MAC computer. I didn't have any problems booking it except a few frightening moments when A&E disappeared completely and then an A&E FP for one of our party disappeared. But it's all there now.


----------



## preemiemama

theSurlyMermaid said:


> OK, I can try this with maybe one of my other bookings, but not  A&E. I am too scared to fiddle with A&E, lol.
> 
> I did see the check marks next to names but at that point I was way too scared to confirm it in case it messed up A&E completely. But I would feel ok trying it with something else.
> 
> eta: I was doing it on a MAC computer. I didn't have any problems booking it except a few frightening moments when A&E disappeared completely and then an A&E FP for one of our party disappeared. But it's all there now.



I did all of mine on a Mac as well.  Try it with EE- there is a lot of availability for that in case something happens.


----------



## AngelDisney

jcarwash said:


> When making your initial set of three FP+, the system requires you to choose three -- you can't do just one or two. So yes, you'd need to choose a third (or dummy, as you said) and then figure out what to do with it.



You must choose 3 FP+ at initial selection but you can go in and cancel the unwanted FP+ afterwards. Choose your date and click Cancel on the Fastpass Plus Menu Screen. Then select the FP+ you want to cancel and click Done. This does not work on the App. You can only cancel via the MDE site. I cancelled unwanted FP+ twice this way. Once you cancel a FP+, it is gone. If you change your mind and want it back, you need to cancel the other two FP+ and re-select 3 again. Make sure you only need two FP+ for your day before you cancel.

Hope this helps and have fun planning!


----------



## slzer0

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> All are eligible.  It's a question of availability.  Obviously, headliners go first.



Well yeah. 
Any specifics? Known rides/shows that never show up on 4ths? Ones that are a good bet? I'm trying to work planning a 4th into my day. 
Kind of wondering if I'll be able to add Wishes as a 4th also.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

preemiemama said:


> I did all of mine on a Mac as well.  Try it with EE- there is a lot of availability for that in case something happens.



Yeah, I was also doing this at midnight and I was so tired. It took me an hour to sort out each day on our vacation and then I was so wired with anxiety I couldn't fall asleep after. I feel AWESOME today.


----------



## preemiemama

theSurlyMermaid said:


> Yeah, I was also doing this at midnight and I was so tired. It took me an hour to sort out each day on our vacation and then I was so wired with anxiety I couldn't fall asleep after. I feel AWESOME today.



Aside from A&E and 7DMT I had no trouble changing things up to about a week out- and even them only TSMM was an issue- I had to change it to later in the day is all.  Hopefully that makes you feel a little better!  

I don't blame you on the A&E- I made our whole party of 18 meet them, including the teenage boys!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

preemiemama said:


> Aside from A&E and 7DMT I had no trouble changing things up to about a week out- and even them only TSMM was an issue- I had to change it to later in the day is all.  Hopefully that makes you feel a little better!
> 
> I don't blame you on the A&E- I made our whole party of 18 meet them, including the teenage boys!



Yeah, that's what I figured. I will probably not even look at MDX today or for the next several days. I have also been changing up dining like a fiend lately, so between this and that, I'm beat.


----------



## SRUAlmn

slzer0 said:


> Well yeah.
> Any specifics? Known rides/shows that never show up on 4ths? Ones that are a good bet? I'm trying to work planning a 4th into my day.
> Kind of wondering if I'll be able to add Wishes as a 4th also.



Based on our experience last week the only park that really had anything available past 1:00-2:00 was MK.  EPCOT and DHS had very minimal and we never attempted to get a fourth at AK. Wishes and MSEP never showed up as options when we were adjusting our initial 3, so I doubt they were available as a fourth, but we never officially checked at a kiosk. I know our original plan was to wait on those and possibly get them as a fourth, but I read reports that they weren't showing up as a fourth so I went ahead and booked them as one of our 3 prior to getting to WDW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SRUAlmn said:


> Based on our experience last week the only park that really had anything available past 1:00-2:00 was MK.  EPCOT and DHS had very minimal and we never attempted to get a fourth at AK. Wishes and MSEP never showed up as options when we were adjusting our initial 3, so I doubt they were available as a fourth, but we never officially checked at a kiosk. I know our original plan was to wait on those and possibly get them as a fourth, but I read reports that they weren't showing up as a fourth so I went ahead and booked them as one of our 3 prior to getting to WDW.



I'm curious about this as well. This experience was in July, though. We're going next in Oct and then Jan -- I'd assume things would not be quite as tough to get as 4th FP+, but I don't know, of course...


----------



## siskaren

theSurlyMermaid said:


> It is way too precarious a situation with the whole A& E thing to begin with, so guess what, son? Say cheese, you're meeting Anna and Elsa whether you like it or not.



Your husband and son don't have to meet A&E if they don't want to; they can just let their FPs expire.



theSurlyMermaid said:


> *If my son could swap Magic Bands*, he could probably score multiple rides while the grownups swap staying with the younger kids. That's potentially an advantage, I guess.



He can.


----------



## wdwrule

SRUAlmn said:


> Based on our experience last week the only park that really had anything available past 1:00-2:00 was MK.  EPCOT and DHS had very minimal and we never attempted to get a fourth at AK. Wishes and MSEP never showed up as options when we were adjusting our initial 3, so I doubt they were available as a fourth, but we never officially checked at a kiosk. I know our original plan was to wait on those and possibly get them as a fourth, but I read reports that they weren't showing up as a fourth so I went ahead and booked them as one of our 3 prior to getting to WDW.



How many days out were you able to book Wishes?  Tried last night at 60 days out and wasn't able to so curious when I should start checking.  Thanks!


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

siskaren said:


> Your husband and son don't have to meet A&E if they don't want to; they can just let their FPs expire.
> 
> 
> 
> He can.



LOL, after all the trouble that A&E FP gave me he'll meet 'em and he'll like it. My husband and my sister's husband will be perfectly happy to use their Fps and watch the girls meeting A&E. My son is the only one who really would rather not be there. He can suck it up for that one thing, AFAIC.


----------



## SRUAlmn

wdwrule said:


> How many days out were you able to book Wishes?  Tried last night at 60 days out and wasn't able to so curious when I should start checking.  Thanks!



I'm trying to remember since I messed around with our FPs so many times before we got there. I think MSEP showed up at 60 days because I had that one booked for a while and then we ended up changing it and not using it once we got there (we are die hard Spectro lovers and we just don't care for the MSEP music at all!) For Wishes, I want to say I booked it about 2 weeks prior to going, but that's not to say it wasn't available sooner, I just hadn't been looking for it. 

All of this was pretty new when we booked back in May, so once I started to read reports that getting a day-of FP for Wishes or Spectro was very unlikely I figured I should book them as part of our 3. That was really my strategy. Book all the hard to get things as certainties, knowing it would be easier to change to something less 'popular' down the road than the converse would be.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

How come I don't see Fantasmic as a FP+ option? I would totally book this now, does it become available later?


----------



## gorjus121

We are staying onsite and then meeting up with friends off site and want to coordinate our FP+  ... Im stressing out on how this is going to work.  I really wanted to do the mine train, but waiting 30 days before for us scares me we won't get it.  We are going in early-mid November with some days with estimated crowds at a 3 or 4.  Will we have trouble?


----------



## Cluelyss

gorjus121 said:


> We are staying onsite and then meeting up with friends off site and want to coordinate our FP+  ... Im stressing out on how this is going to work.  I really wanted to do the mine train, but waiting 30 days before for us scares me we won't get it.  We are going in early-mid November with some days with estimated crowds at a 3 or 4.  Will we have trouble?


Schedule yours at 60 days, then copy your plans to them at 30. Hopefully all you booked will still be available, but if not, at least you won't have lost out for your family. A&E and 7DMT seem to be the only ones that will likely not have availability by 30 days out...but in November you might get lucky on the mine train.


----------



## Cluelyss

AngelDisney said:


> You must choose 3 FP+ at initial selection but you can go in and cancel the unwanted FP+ afterwards. Choose your date and click Cancel on the Fastpass Plus Menu Screen. Then select the FP+ you want to cancel and click Done. This does not work on the App. You can only cancel via the MDE site. I cancelled unwanted FP+ twice this way. Once you cancel a FP+, it is gone. If you change your mind and want it back, you need to cancel the other two FP+ and re-select 3 again. Make sure you only need two FP+ for your day before you cancel.  Hope this helps and have fun planning!


Does anyone know if this will also affect your ability to get a 4th FP+ later in the day (for example, to ride one of your initial 2 selections again, or to schedule a second Tier 1 attraction at Epcot or HS)? That would be the only advantage of maintaining the 3 then.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Cluelyss said:


> Schedule yours at 60 days, then copy your plans to them at 30. Hopefully all you booked will still be available, but if not, at least you won't have lost out for your family. A&E and 7DMT seem to be the only ones that will likely not have availability by 30 days out...but in November you might get lucky on the mine train.



At 59 days out the mine ride is gone...


----------



## SRUAlmn

patrickpiteo said:


> At 59 days out the mine ride is gone...



We were just there last week.  We made all of our FP reservations at the 60 day mark, however, my sister didn't find out she'd be able to join us for 2 of the days until about a month before we went.  I went in and tried copying all of our FPs for the 2 days she'd be there and the only one I had trouble with was 7DMT.  It wasn't GONE, but the times we had were gone.  I was only able to get her a time from 2:00-3:00 in the afternoon (ours was at 9:30am.)  For the next few days I kept checking to see if any earlier times would become available.  A week later (3 weeks before our trip) it said no other times were available.  So, from our experience, you still have a little room to play around between 60 days and 30 days, but once your 30 day mark hits and all offsite guests can book your availability goes down drastically.


----------



## patrickpiteo

SRUAlmn said:


> We were just there last week.  We made all of our FP reservations at the 60 day mark, however, my sister didn't find out she'd be able to join us for 2 of the days until about a month before we went.  I went in and tried copying all of our FPs for the 2 days she'd be there and the only one I had trouble with was 7DMT.  It wasn't GONE, but the times we had were gone.  I was only able to get her a time from 2:00-3:00 in the afternoon (ours was at 9:30am.)  For the next few days I kept checking to see if any earlier times would become available.  A week later (3 weeks before our trip) it said no other times were available.  So, from our experience, you still have a little room to play around between 60 days and 30 days, but once your 30 day mark hits and all offsite guests can book your availability goes down drastically.



I check as I did get one at the stroke of 12.. But from 12:05 on even today you get the no times available message..


----------



## Cluelyss

that's nice said:


> SO getting back to the OPs question&#133; can FP+ be made(and used) if they enter the park using only the party ticket?


Yes, but you will need to link your party ticket on MDX. Then you can make FP+ reservations between 4 and 7 using that linked ticket. However, this will not work if you plan to schedule FP+ in another park in the morning, as you can only maintain 3 reservations per park/per day, regardless of ticket type. Hope this answers the OP question.


----------



## MartDM

Booked this a.m. for 9/27 - 10/4.  Maelstrom unavailable after 9/27 (Frozen retheme of Norway?) and The Great Movie Ride unavailable as well (any clues??).


----------



## cel_disney

Our FP window opened tonight for our stay arriving 9/28, departing 10/6.   I was in at midnight and could not get A&E until 10/6 (I tried 10/4, then 10/3, and finally our departure day 10/6 that was not supposed to be a park day).    I needed a party of 4, but was not able to find a party for 1 until 10/6...so, 67 days out...I did not look at 10/5 as we are going to legoland.

Overall, I found the FP + process straight forward enough although far from optimal.   It would be easier yo select/change times myself rather than accept disneys interpretation of my preference first.  Also, I would Have liked to have show times available on the screen for shows I might haVe considered to underStand the timing constraints (including duration of tHe shOw for VotLM, BaTB, FotLK, etc).

Mesaboy - thanks soooooo much for maintaining this!   I would never have been able to be ready for this without this thread!!!


----------



## cel_disney

MartDM said:


> Booked this a.m. for 9/27 - 10/4.  Maelstrom unavailable after 9/27 (Frozen retheme of Norway?) and The Great Movie Ride unavailable as well (any clues??).



Great Movie Ride was available on 9/30 if that helps....


----------



## shaybay

I was on at midnight to book my FP and many things were not available in MK and Epcot plus both MK parades and wishes were "on standby"?  I didn't have any trouble with getting FP on our last trip and it was Chriatmas season!  Anyone else having this much trouble finding FP for sept 28-Oct 4?


----------



## cel_disney

shaybay said:


> I was on at midnight to book my FP and many things were not available in MK and Epcot plus both MK parades and wishes were "on standby"?  I didn't have any trouble with getting FP on our last trip and it was Chriatmas season!  Anyone else having this much trouble finding FP for sept 28-Oct 4?



I posted above you - but generally YES!!  I expected with the party activity that wishes/parade would be gone quickly but not THAT quick!   I think its going to be much busier than the crowd levels that we are used to those weeks!  F&W in full swing, halloween parties, and ToT race weekend  - seems like a bit of a perfect storm brewing!!!  

*I believe Not Available means that the ride is not going to be in use during that day (refurb efc).  If it was FP+ booked in full, it would say 'Stand-By available'.


----------



## Jarvis23

New to this, when making FP+ reservations for a large party, can you make separate FP+ reservations for different people or do they all have to be the same?


----------



## Cluelyss

Jarvis23 said:


> New to this, when making FP+ reservations for a large party, can you make separate FP+ reservations for different people or do they all have to be the same?


They can be different, just make sure you select the members of your party separately when you are scheduling.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

cel_disney said:


> I posted above you - but generally YES!!  I expected with the party activity that wishes/parade would be gone quickly but not THAT quick!   I think its going to be much busier than the crowd levels that we are used to those weeks!  F&W in full swing, halloween parties, and ToT race weekend  - seems like a bit of a perfect storm brewing!!!
> 
> *I believe Not Available means that the ride is not going to be in use during that day (refurb efc).  If it was FP+ booked in full, it would say 'Stand-By available'.



F&W and the Halloween party is usually during this time, though, isn't it? I still don't understand why the crowd level would be so different this year than any other year. Here, school will have been in session for about 3-4 weeks. It is generally not considered a popular idea to pull your kids out for a week around this time. I am only doing it because I will never go during the summer break again.


----------



## AmyB2006

shaybay said:


> I was on at midnight to book my FP and many things were not available in MK and Epcot plus both MK parades and wishes were "on standby"?  I didn't have any trouble with getting FP on our last trip and it was Chriatmas season!  Anyone else having this much trouble finding FP for sept 28-Oct 4?



I'm 9/27 through 10/1 and I saw similar things at MK.  Parades were standby only. A&E were standby only for my entire trip and 7DMT was standby only for the first 2 days, but had availability on my last 2 days.  

Everything else was pretty much open.  I expected A&E to be booked, and even 7DMT to be somewhat booked.  I didn't expect parades to be booked up, but so be it.  People are catching on to that one.


----------



## mom2rtk

AmyB2006 said:


> Everything else was pretty much open.  I expected A&E to be booked, and even 7DMT to be somewhat booked.  I didn't expect parades to be booked up, but so be it.  People are catching on to that one.



That was my thought as well. The number of people "catching on" goes up every day, but the number of FP slots remains the same.


----------



## mesaboy2

I'm not ready to declare that Wishes and MSEP fill up right at 60 days.  It could very well be still that these are sometimes not offered at the 60-day mark.  It was only recently that we started seeing posters have success this early.


----------



## theSurlyMermaid

My vacay is from 9/27 to 10/4 and I was surprised to get SDMT for 7 on 9/28. A&E I assumed I would book at the end of the week (and I did) but I thought it would be tougher to get SDMT.


----------



## CutlerP

Here's what I can't quite figure out how to do.

So I made all my FP selections and I'm *relatively* happy with them.  But I wanted to tinker around with some other alternatives.  For example, "Hey, I booked FP's in MK for Splash, Space, and Buzz.  I wonder if I'd rather try to get a FP for 7DMT instead of Buzz."

When I try to "change experience" on the Buzz FP, 7DMT isn't even listed.  Not sure if that means it's not available (I would have thought it would be greyed out, not invisible), and if it's not available, is it just not available for that time? or for the whole day?  And would I have to cancel Buzz...or perhaps all 3 faspasses and start over, in order to find out? Which runs the risk of not getting the times back, that I'm *relatively* happy with.

Just a bit confused about how to tweak.  Thoughts?


----------



## SRUAlmn

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not ready to declare that Wishes and MSEP fill up right at 60 days.  It could very well be still that these are sometimes not offered at the 60-day mark.  It was only recently that we started seeing posters have success this early.



Agreed!!!


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not ready to declare that Wishes and MSEP fill up right at 60 days.  It could very well be still that these are sometimes not offered at the 60-day mark.  It was only recently that we started seeing posters have success this early.



Not sure how consistently they are opening Wishes for FP booking at 60 days but when our window opened on June 6, Wishes was available to book like everything else. It surprised me. I wasn't expecting it to be open at 60 days. Glad I booked it then because when I checked at the 30 day mark to try to change the day it wasn't available anymore.


----------



## tyniknate

Fp


----------



## Figaro972

I did all our fastpasses this morning and was able to get 7 dwarves on saturday 10/4 and when i was selecting i was able to select Anna & Elsa, however when i looked at my completed list, Anna and Elsa was replaced by "Enchanted Tales with Belle".

I thought i remember reading in the past couple weeks they were changing the way they did A&E (anyone else hear this?).


----------



## shaybay

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not ready to declare that Wishes and MSEP fill up right at 60 days.  It could very well be still that these are sometimes not offered at the 60-day mark.  It was only recently that we started seeing posters have success this early.


I actually remembered this morning, after  a cup of coffee and a clear head, that they just recently cancelled the MK EMH on Mon 29. Electric parade and wishes were scheduled for 9pm and 10pm and those times just recently changed on MDE to 8 and 9. Hopefully this change has them blocked right now and they will open up later. Gonna just keep checking I guess and hope for the best. Of course it could also mean that like me, everyone else planned their MK day based on those cancelled EMH. If I can't get those FP's we'll just do it the old fashioned way, pick a spot with a cool drink and wait!! It's all good just to be there!!


----------



## nogreenworld

Figaro972 said:


> I thought i remember reading in the past couple weeks they were changing the way they did A&E (anyone else hear this?).



separating them:

http://www.easywdw.com/uncategorize...-and-elsa-separate-wishes-magic-kingdom-7914/


----------



## Cluelyss

Figaro972 said:


> I did all our fastpasses this morning and was able to get 7 dwarves on saturday 10/4 and when i was selecting i was able to select Anna & Elsa, however when i looked at my completed list, Anna and Elsa was replaced by "Enchanted Tales with Belle".  I thought i remember reading in the past couple weeks they were changing the way they did A&E (anyone else hear this?).


Last week they started testing a new system where once the A&E standby lines gets to a certain point, you will be issued a paper ticket with a return time printed on it. You then come back during that window (similar to a FP) but get into the standby line. FP+ will still continue to be issued as well, but this will keep the standby line to a tolerable length.


----------



## jcarwash

Interesting, today I'm seeing a completely new web design for the browser-based FastPass+ system.

The basic functions are the same, but there's new interactions such as a calendar to choose park and date. 

The old design was in use (for me, anyway) as of yesterday.


----------



## Figaro972

Cluelyss said:


> Last week they started testing a new system where once the A&E standby lines gets to a certain point, you will be issued a paper ticket with a return time printed on it. You then come back during that window (similar to a FP) but get into the standby line. FP+ will still continue to be issued as well, but this will keep the standby line to a tolerable length.


thank you for the update.


----------



## Cluelyss

jcarwash said:


> Interesting, today I'm seeing a completely new web design for the browser-based FastPass+ system.  The basic functions are the same, but there's new interactions such as a calendar to choose park and date.  The old design was in use (for me, anyway) as of yesterday.


I didn't see the option to prioritize your selections now?


----------



## mistysue

jcarwash said:


> Interesting, today I'm seeing a completely new web design for the browser-based FastPass+ system.
> 
> The basic functions are the same, but there's new interactions such as a calendar to choose park and date.
> 
> The old design was in use (for me, anyway) as of yesterday.



Yup.
I was a bit confused at first because I spend so much time on the site recently.  I've been watching for a few times I am trying to fix.


ETA- COPY IS GONE.   Now you get a different screen that is "new",  "change" or "cancel".   They probably realized they had a problem because of all the people copying and the copy function failing in the app- so they took it away completely. I bet you anything they have people flipping out on them because they never double checked that "copy" worked after the app showed them the time they were trying for. Half of the people who think their fp+ disappeared probably did it on the app and didn't know the app wasn't functioning properly. (it would show you what you wanted, then just go back to your reservations screen as if it had done it- but it didn't!)


----------



## figment13x

not sure if this is the right thread to be asking this..
I was unable to get Seven Dwarf Mine Train FP+ during any days of my stay Aug 3-9. We're park hopping so I'll only be at MK in the morning/early afternoon- what are my chances of getting a FastPass at the kiosk?


----------



## jcarwash

Cluelyss said:


> I didn't see the option to prioritize your selections now?



Yes, the prioritization feature seems to be gone. You pick up to three choices and then you go directly into the set of options.


----------



## Cluelyss

figment13x said:


> not sure if this is the right thread to be asking this.. I was unable to get Seven Dwarf Mine Train FP+ during any days of my stay Aug 3-9. We're park hopping so I'll only be at MK in the morning/early afternoon- what are my chances of getting a FastPass at the kiosk?


Sorry to say this, but probably none. 7DMT and A&E seem to be the first 2 attractions to fill, with little availability left after 60 days. But it never hurts to check. Good luck!!


----------



## craftyminnie

Thanks so much for all this info, it's super helpful! I've read the original post over and over and have googled to try and find an answer to my question with no luck and am hoping someone here can help me out  We will be arriving at Disney in January and will be staying for two weeks. We have two separate week long reservations back to back through trading in to RCI. Our first week we will be only doing two days at Disney and perhaps one night and the other days will be visiting other things in the Orlando area. The second week we will be doing all Disney all seven days  We are coming from another country, but will only have ten day hoppers as they don't appear to offer the longer ticket options for residents of our country. So where I get confused is number 16 on the original post

"Onsite guests, now including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay. In other words, at 60 days before your check-in date you can make FP selections for your entire trip (up to 10 days). This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website. FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to their linked ticket."

So does this mean that from 60 days before our first check in we can only book FP+ for the first ten days? And then when our second week 60 day window starts can we book for the seven days straight we will actually be in the parks? Or can you only book 10 consecutive days with FP+? I hope my question makes sense, we've been to Disney many times but this new system is throwing me for a loop! Thanks in advance


----------



## cdd89

Hey folks,

A couple of questions about getting more than one Tier 1 FP+ per day:

1) If you schedule your Tier 1 FP+ for early in the day, and have two Tier 2 FP+ for later in the day, can you (once you've used your Tier 1 FP+ attraction), using the app, switch your Tier 2 attraction to a new Tier 1 attraction if there is still availability?

2) ("If not" to the above): Is it possible to reserve only one FP+ as Tier 1 (as early in the day as possible), and NOT reserve 2 FP+s as Tier 2? In order to get the FastPasses out of the way as quickly as possible and be able to go to a kiosk where I know you are able to get more Tier 1 FP+s pending availability?

I'm going when it's not crowded and anticipate practically zero crowds at the Tier 2 attractions. That's why I am asking.

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

craftyminnie said:


> Thanks so much for all this info, it's super helpful! I've read the original post over and over and have googled to try and find an answer to my question with no luck and am hoping someone here can help me out  We will be arriving at Disney in January and will be staying for two weeks. We have two separate week long reservations back to back through trading in to RCI. Our first week we will be only doing two days at Disney and perhaps one night and the other days will be visiting other things in the Orlando area. The second week we will be doing all Disney all seven days  We are coming from another country, but will only have ten day hoppers as they don't appear to offer the longer ticket options for residents of our country. So where I get confused is number 16 on the original post
> 
> "Onsite guests, now including those at the Swan and Dolphin, can prebook attractions up to 60 days in advance of the beginning of an onsite stay. In other words, at 60 days before your check-in date you can make FP selections for your entire trip (up to 10 days). This can be done via the MDE/MDX app or website. FP+ can be prebooked for the number of days equal to their linked ticket."
> 
> So does this mean that from 60 days before our first check in we can only book FP+ for the first ten days? And then when our second week 60 day window starts can we book for the seven days straight we will actually be in the parks? Or can you only book 10 consecutive days with FP+? I hope my question makes sense, we've been to Disney many times but this new system is throwing me for a loop! Thanks in advance



I'm not sure.  What I have in Bullet 16 is the best info I've gleaned so far, and works fine for most simple stays.  Where some of this info breaks down is for split stays like yours and how the MDX system deals with them.  I'm afraid I don't have enough reliable info to answer your question.  I agree, this system can be very confusing.  



cdd89 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> A couple of questions about getting more than one Tier 1 FP+ per day:
> 
> 1) If you schedule your Tier 1 FP+ for early in the day, and have two Tier 2 FP+ for later in the day, can you (once you've used your Tier 1 FP+ attraction), using the app, switch your Tier 2 attraction to a new Tier 1 attraction if there is still availability?
> 
> 2) ("If not" to the above): Is it possible to reserve only one FP+ as Tier 1 (as early in the day as possible), and NOT reserve 2 FP+s as Tier 2? In order to get the FastPasses out of the way as quickly as possible and be able to go to a kiosk where I know you are able to get more Tier 1 FP+s pending availability?
> 
> I'm going when it's not crowded and anticipate practically zero crowds at the Tier 2 attractions. That's why I am asking.
> 
> Thanks!



1.  No, sorry.

2.  No, sorry.

You must prebook one Group 1 and two Group 2s first.  Only after all three are used or expire are you not limited anymore by the tiers, only by availability.


----------



## craftyminnie

I kind of figured that was the case! Thanks so much mesaboy  Luckily I have some wait and see time left! I thought I had Disney planning down pat and now not so much


----------



## cel_disney

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm not sure.  What I have in Bullet 16 is the best info I've gleaned so far, and works fine for most simple stays.  Where some of this info breaks down is for split stays like yours and how the MDX system deals with them.  I'm afraid I don't have enough reliable info to answer your question.  I agree, this system can be very confusing.    1.  No, sorry.  2.  No, sorry.  You must prebook one Group 1 and two Group 2s first.  Only after all three are used or expire are you not limited anymore by the tiers, only by availability.




I was able to book FP for my entire trip which is a mix of CRO and DVC bookings,  I would think that you can book all 14 days at disney for FP (up to 10 park days based on your tickets) 

Also - I believe we have several reports of folks doing what the PP wanted to do - book 3 FP, cancel both Tier 2 before arrival, have remaining tier 1 for park open.   Upon completion go to a Kiosk and book another Tier 1 attraction (different or a repeat).


----------



## slzer0

Starting to feel disappointed. 

It seems like those with long bookings have the advantage as they are snapping up all the 7DMT spots before others hit their 60 day mark. 

I have a 2 day ticket, planning on MK the second day, a Saturday with EMH. It doesn't seem likely I'll get one even if I'm on right at midnight. Our Internet isn't super fast. 

We will be upgrading our tickets at the gate, which will give us another MK day on Tuesday, but I won't be booking that FP until Friday after we get back to our room. It's unlikely I'd get one for 7DMT at that point either. 
Any recommendations that don't involve standing in line for two plus hours while one member of our party fends for themselves with a 2yo?

Maybe make a mad dash there on Tuesday morning (our Frontier/Adventure/Liberty day)? 

I know I have to pick all 3 FP in order to save. If, by some small stroke of luck,  it shows as available, is it possible that by the time I select my other FP it will be gone? 
Should I maybe just hop on at midnight, and if it's there, just pick that and two random other things and just hit save for that day, and then take my time selecting and rearranging the other days, and then go back and change the other two MK selections to what I actually want? 

Any advice is appreciated. I really hadn't anticipated NOT being able to get a FP for this ride at all?


----------



## cel_disney

slzer0 said:


> Starting to feel disappointed.  It seems like those with long bookings have the advantage as they are snapping up all the 7DMT spots before others hit their 60 day mark.  I have a 2 day ticket, planning on MK the second day, a Saturday with EMH. It doesn't seem likely I'll get one even if I'm on right at midnight. Our Internet isn't super fast.  We will be upgrading our tickets at the gate, which will give us another MK day on Tuesday, but I won't be booking that FP until Friday after we get back to our room. It's unlikely I'd get one for 7DMT at that point either. Any recommendations that don't involve standing in line for two plus hours while one member of our party fends for themselves with a 2yo?  Maybe make a mad dash there on Tuesday morning (our Frontier/Adventure/Liberty day)?  I know I have to pick all 3 FP in order to save. If, by some small stroke of luck,  it shows as available, is it possible that by the time I select my other FP it will be gone? Should I maybe just hop on at midnight, and if it's there, just pick that and two random other things and just hit save for that day, and then take my time selecting and rearranging the other days, and then go back and change the other two MK selections to what I actually want?  Any advice is appreciated. I really hadn't anticipated NOT being able to get a FP for this ride at all?



If you have a 2 day ticket - wouldn't you book both MK days trying to get this first?  (and I would book your last MK day and then your first to maximize your chances).   The only other ride that seems to have sell out risks is TSMM but that seems manageable at rope drop still if needed.


----------



## slzer0

Day 1 HS 
Day 2 MK
Day 3 resort
Day 4 MK
Day 5 AK

So I have a 2 day ticket and at 60 days will only be able to book HS and MK. 

MK and AK will have to be booked after gate upgrade. 

I can't do MK for the first 2 days as I have ADRs based on this schedule already. It takes into account a lot of things, like EMH and travel. 


Either way, moving MK to the first 2 days wouldn't solve the issue of long trips having precedence. By the time I hit 60 days,  all the FPs will likely have gone to those with 10 day stats that could book early for my days. 
Right now it seems like the only way ppl are getting these FP are by booking them at the end of their long stays (thus those days that are technically more than 60 days out). I hope that makes sense.


----------



## slzer0

I'm thinking my best 7DMT bet is rope drop on Tuesday. 

My trip is mid November. Not Jersey week but still during MVMCP so I anticipate larger crowds. 

Anyone have 7DMT experience at rope drop?


----------



## cel_disney

slzer0 said:


> Day 1 HS Day 2 MK Day 3 resort Day 4 MK Day 5 AK  So I have a 2 day ticket and at 60 days will only be able to book HS and MK.  MK and AK will have to be booked after gate upgrade.  I can't do MK for the first 2 days as I have ADRs based on this schedule already. It takes into account a lot of things, like EMH and travel.  Either way, moving MK to the first 2 days wouldn't solve the issue of long trips having precedence. By the time I hit 60 days,  all the FPs will likely have gone to those with 10 day stats that could book early for my days. Right now it seems like the only way ppl are getting these FP are by booking them at the end of their long stays (thus those days that are technically more than 60 days out). I hope that makes sense.



You can book your FP for day 1 and 4 of your trip.  When you arrive and upgrade your ticket you can book the other days.     

I would recommend the following for FP booking:

- attempt to book day 4 (most likely chance)
- attempt to book day 2 (even if you get SDMT on day 4, you can try to get it on day 2)
- if you get what you want for day 2, cancel day 4
- if you don't get what you want for day 2 but you did get what you want on day 4, cancel day 2
- if you didn't get what you wanted on ether day, cancel day 4
- book day 1 after you settle on a MK day to keep

When your tickets are upgraded first thing on day 1 (or day 0 maybe?) - use your phone and book the remaining FP for your trip


----------



## vinotinto

Did anyone see a different FP+ page today?  Instead of SELECT CHANGE COPY and CANCEL, it was only one choice.  Is that page gone or is it somewhere else?


----------



## cel_disney

vinotinto said:


> Did anyone see a different FP+ page today?  Instead of SELECT CHANGE COPY and CANCEL, it was only one choice.  Is that page gone or is it somewhere else?



I think that the 'copy' feature may still exists by saying to add family or friends to existing FP?  Anyone try it??


----------



## vinotinto

cel_disney said:


> I think that the 'copy' feature may still exists by saying to add family or friends to existing FP?  Anyone try it??



It's more than COPY being gone.  I had to give up my FPs in MK before I could add my FPs for Epcot (switching days).  Am I the only one that had this issue.


----------



## slzer0

cel_disney said:
			
		

> You can book your FP for day 1 and 4 of your trip.  When you arrive and upgrade your ticket you can book the other days.
> 
> I would recommend the following for FP booking:
> 
> - attempt to book day 4 (most likely chance)
> - attempt to book day 2 (even if you get SDMT on day 4, you can try to get it on day 2)
> - if you get what you want for day 2, cancel day 4
> - if you don't get what you want for day 2 but you did get what you want on day 4, cancel day 2
> - if you didn't get what you wanted on ether day, cancel day 4
> - book day 1 after you settle on a MK day to keep
> 
> When your tickets are upgraded first thing on day 1 (or day 0 maybe?) - use your phone and book the remaining FP for your trip



DUHH I GET IT NOW LOL
Nothing says I'm using my tickets on any specific day, right? 
I'll be arriving very early day 1.
Group can eat at CSR and I may be able to upgrade at the desk. Or at GS at HS and I can do HS FP day-of. 

This makes sense. Woo. 
I was hoping to do 7DMT on day 4 anyway. Yippee.


----------



## Cluelyss

I apologize if this has been discussed already, but all this talk about glitches with the app made me wonder if it's better to book your FP+ from a computer? Obviously the ability to book on my phone, from the comfort of my bed, is appealing given the hour the window opens....but not if I'm not guaranteed it will actually schedule! Experience???


----------



## Jennasis

Tweaks being made to MDE apparently.  The entire FP+ reservation page is different.


----------



## Steakgoddess

Jennasis said:


> Tweaks being made to MDE apparently.  The entire FP+ reservation page is different.





This _would _ happen as I am waiting for midnight to make selections.


----------



## cdd89

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  No, sorry.
> 
> 2.  No, sorry.
> 
> You must prebook one Group 1 and two Group 2s first.  Only after all three are used or expire are you not limited anymore by the tiers, only by availability.



Thanks  So that being the case, the earliest time anyone could possibly obtain a second FP+ in T1 would be a bit after 2 hours after main park opening. (I.e. if a T1 FP+ was used at park opening, a T2 was used 1 hour after opening, and anohter T2 was "checked in" (but perhaps not used) 2 hours after opening, then run off to the kiosk).

Yep, I think I preferred the old 'tickets' system in Hollywood Studios and Epcot - this 'tiering' nonsense is seriously annoying  Although given we're stuck with this, I'll admit it's nice to have been able to "lock in" TSMM (which I have been wanting to ride, but not enough last time that I queued for FP tickets or stand-by at rope drop).


----------



## cel_disney

cdd89 said:


> Thanks  So that being the case, the earliest time anyone could possibly obtain a second FP+ in T1 would be a bit after 2 hours after main park opening. (I.e. if a T1 FP+ was used at park opening, a T2 was used 1 hour after opening, and anohter T2 was "checked in" (but perhaps not used) 2 hours after opening, then run off to the kiosk).  Yep, I think I preferred the old 'tickets' system in Hollywood Studios and Epcot - this 'tiering' nonsense is seriously annoying  Although given we're stuck with this, I'll admit it's nice to have been able to "lock in" TSMM (which I have been wanting to ride, but not enough last time that I queued for FP tickets or stand-by at rope drop).



There is a thread from June that had a title something like:  can you have only 1 FP+ and go straight to the 4th FP after it's used?

In that thread there is discussion and reports of folks doing it.  I think Famy27 was the first one to reply with concurrence that it works.

Sorry - Idont know how to link the thread in from my app...


----------



## Cluelyss

cel_disney said:


> There is a thread from June that had a title something like:  can you have only 1 FP+ and go straight to the 4th FP after it's used?  In that thread there is discussion and reports of folks doing it.  I think Famy27 was the first one to reply with concurrence that it works.  Sorry - Idont know how to link the thread in from my app...


 Regardless of whether or not this works, however, you are still going to be limited by same-day availability. I heard reports from a coworker of mine that's in June, both Soarin' and Test Track had little to no same-day availability. So while it may work, I think you're going to have to get very lucky to be able to put it into practice. At least at Epcot.


----------



## preemiemama

Cluelyss said:


> Regardless of whether or not this works, however, you are still going to be limited by same-day availability. I heard reports from a coworker of mine that's in June, both Soarin' and Test Track had little to no same-day availability. So while it may work, I think you're going to have to get very lucky to be able to put it into practice. At least at Epcot.



I can verify this as well.  My family was there in June, and there was very little to no availability for these same-day.  Same was true for TSMM.


----------



## SRUAlmn

preemiemama said:


> I can verify this as well.  My family was there in June, and there was very little to no availability for these same-day.  Same was true for TSMM.



We were just there last week and there were a lot of rides that had little or no same day availability past 1:00ish.


----------



## cel_disney

preemiemama said:


> I can verify this as well.  My family was there in June, and there was very little to no availability for these same-day.  Same was true for TSMM.



Yes - travelers need to make a decision on whether they would rather enjoy 2 tier 2 attractions that they would not normally go on or if they want to at least give themselves a fighting chance of getting two Tier 1 attractions with FP.   If they were planing to ride a Tier 1 standby anyway, it seems that there is no reason NOT to try this method.


----------



## slzer0

Why does the tiering exist? It seems so weird.


----------



## Cluelyss

When modifying existing FP+ options, are you only able to change an existing attraction to another attraction during the same time slot? I noticed when trying to modify a selection, it said to "select from another attraction available at xxx time" or something like that. So is there no way to "check" for availability of an attraction at any time that day, like there is for ADRs? Would you have to cancel your whole day and start over?


----------



## SPOERLX3

slzer0 said:


> Why does the tiering exist? It seems so weird.



I agree! I do not like the tiering at all.

I have read it is to distribute the crowds throughout the parks more evenly but that makes NO sense to me at all.


----------



## mom2rtk

slzer0 said:


> Why does the tiering exist? It seems so weird.





SPOERLX3 said:


> I agree! I do not like the tiering at all.
> 
> I have read it is to distribute the crowds throughout the parks more evenly but that makes NO sense to me at all.



Not enough slots. Everyone snapped up the headliners too far in advance and there was nothing left.


----------



## SPOERLX3

mom2rtk said:


> Not enough slots. Everyone snapped up the headliners too far in advance and there was nothing left.



thank you mom2rtk!
That makes more sense, not that I like it any better  but it does make more sense


----------



## wdwrule

Cluelyss said:


> When modifying existing FP+ options, are you only able to change an existing attraction to another attraction during the same time slot? I noticed when trying to modify a selection, it said to "select from another attraction available at xxx time" or something like that. So is there no way to "check" for availability of an attraction at any time that day, like there is for ADRs? Would you have to cancel your whole day and start over?



I'm wondering this too . . . I'd like to change one of my afternoon ride Fp+ to the Wishes Fp+ (late Septemer).  Didn't know if I was out of luck for Wishes or if it's just a time slot issue because Wishes never appears as an option when I try.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Cluelyss said:


> When modifying existing FP+ options, are you only able to change an existing attraction to another attraction during the same time slot? I noticed when trying to modify a selection, it said to "select from another attraction available at xxx time" or something like that. So is there no way to "check" for availability of an attraction at any time that day, like there is for ADRs? Would you have to cancel your whole day and start over?



You have to change to another attraction at the same time as your original and then go back in and change the time. This, to me, was the most annoying part of FP+. For example, we wanted to change our HM FP to MSEP, but since HM was for 7:00-8:00 it wouldn't show MSEP as an available option, so we switched HM to POTC for a time that corresponded to the MSEP and then went back in to try to change the attraction, only to find out MSEP wasn't available. Grrrr!! They really should have a way to see like a dashboard of what's available where you can see before you make changes!


----------



## nogreenworld

here's an odd question, which might be more of a reservation question than FP, but i figured i'd see if anyone has any input.

we'll be travelling down to disney greater than 60 days from now, and we're going with another family.  we'll have our magic our way package all booked with disney resort and tickets and whatnot.

the other family will be staying on disney property, but someone else will be purchasing actual physical tickets for them (in advance in orlando).  i am not familiar with that and how that works.

if the people buying the tickets for the travellers get them early (prior to 60 days), can they get identifying numbers or something from the ticket that would allow the travellers to link those tickets to their on site reservation (and therefore allow us to select our FP+ all as a ground at 60days)?  

is that even possible?

thanks


----------



## ghtx

nogreenworld said:


> here's an odd question, which might be more of a reservation question than FP, but i figured i'd see if anyone has any input.
> 
> we'll be travelling down to disney greater than 60 days from now, and we're going with another family.  we'll have our magic our way package all booked with disney resort and tickets and whatnot.
> 
> the other family will be staying on disney property, but someone else will be purchasing actual physical tickets for them (in advance in orlando).  i am not familiar with that and how that works.
> 
> *if the people buying the tickets for the travellers get them early (prior to 60 days), can they get identifying numbers or something from the ticket that would allow the travellers to link those tickets to their on site reservation (and therefore allow us to select our FP+ all as a ground at 60days)?  *
> 
> is that even possible?
> 
> thanks



Yes


----------



## nogreenworld

ghtx said:


> Yes



thanks.  so we have to get on the purchaser to get those early and get us the numbers.  hopefully i can make that happen.

thanks!


----------



## SRUAlmn

nogreenworld said:


> here's an odd question, which might be more of a reservation question than FP, but i figured i'd see if anyone has any input.
> 
> we'll be travelling down to disney greater than 60 days from now, and we're going with another family.  we'll have our magic our way package all booked with disney resort and tickets and whatnot.
> 
> the other family will be staying on disney property, but someone else will be purchasing actual physical tickets for them (in advance in orlando).  i am not familiar with that and how that works.
> 
> if the people buying the tickets for the travellers get them early (prior to 60 days), can they get identifying numbers or something from the ticket that would allow the travellers to link those tickets to their on site reservation (and therefore allow us to select our FP+ all as a ground at 60days)?
> 
> is that even possible?
> 
> thanks



I believe so (based on what I've read,) but someone else might have firsthand experience. I guess it would depend what kind of tickets they are? Is someone else getting them FL resident tickets? They won't be able to use them, if so. If they're legitimate (like through Undercover Tourist) I believe they should be linkable and as long as you have them prior to 60 days you should be ok.


----------



## wdwrule

SRUAlmn said:


> You have to change to another attraction at the same time as your original and then go back in and change the time. This, to me, was the most annoying part of FP+. For example, we wanted to change our HM FP to MSEP, but since HM was for 7:00-8:00 it wouldn't show MSEP as an available option, so we switched HM to POTC for a time that corresponded to the MSEP and then went back in to try to change the attraction, only to find out MSEP wasn't available. Grrrr!! *They really should have a way to see like a dashboard of what's available where you can see before you make changes![*/QUOTE]
> 
> I know right?!?!


----------



## Frozen2014

I have a very silly question...but I just want to make sure I am selecting the correct date for FP.

We arrive Oct 19th, so Oct 19 - 60 days = Wed August 20.

My understanding is that I can try for FP Aug 20th at 12am.  So on Tues the 19th I can go to bed early (as I'm NOT a night owl), and then set my alarm for say 11:45pm.  Correct?


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwrule said:


> I'm wondering this too . . . I'd like to change one of my afternoon ride Fp+ to the Wishes Fp+ (late Septemer).  Didn't know if I was out of luck for Wishes or if it's just a time slot issue because Wishes never appears as an option when I try.


Scheduling Wishes is exactly what I had in mind when I asked this! So this means you'd need to have something scheduled at 10 to switch you selection to Wishes....which you wouldn't since the park closes at 10 (or has EMH, where FP+ isn't available). So unless Wishes is an available option when you first schedule, the only way I can figure to check its availability is to cancel your whole day and start over? Can that be right?!


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> I have a very silly question...but I just want to make sure I am selecting the correct date for FP.  We arrive Oct 19th, so Oct 19 - 60 days = Wed August 20.  My understanding is that I can try for FP Aug 20th at 12am.  So on Tues the 19th I can go to bed early (as I'm NOT a night owl), and then set my alarm for say 11:45pm.  Correct?


That is exactly my plan for Aug 14 (we arrive Oct 13), so your math is right!  Just hoping my window actually opens at midnight and I'm not hitting "refresh" for an hour!!


----------



## wdwrule

Cluelyss said:


> Scheduling Wishes is exactly what I had in mind when I asked this! So this means you'd need to have something scheduled at 10 to switch you selection to Wishes....which you wouldn't since the park closes at 10 (or has EMH, where FP+ isn't available). So unless Wishes is an available option when you first schedule, the only way I can figure to check its availability is to cancel your whole day and start over? Can that be right?!



That's what I'm thinking too but I'd hate to do that since I have a Fp+ scheduled that day for 7D.


----------



## SPOERLX3

Cluelyss said:


> That is exactly my plan for Aug 14 (we arrive Oct 13), so your math is right!  Just hoping my window actually opens at midnight and I'm not hitting "refresh" for an hour!!



My 60 day FP date was July 26.
I was able to log on at 11pm CST (midnight EST) exactly and book all my FP.
My problem was that the system was soooo slow (and it didn't help that I was using wi-fi at an RV resort) and it was my first time so it took me about an hour and 20 minutes to get everything done.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> Scheduling Wishes is exactly what I had in mind when I asked this! So this means you'd need to have something scheduled at 10 to switch you selection to Wishes....which you wouldn't since the park closes at 10 (or has EMH, where FP+ isn't available). So unless Wishes is an available option when you first schedule, the only way I can figure to check its availability is to cancel your whole day and start over? Can that be right?!



You don't need to have the same time slot to switch. Don't cancel all your FP+ for the day. If you read the first page of this thread, Wishes may not open until closer to your visit day, not 60 days out. Just keep checking everyday. I changed Splash Mountain to Anna & Elsa successfully without having the same time slot.

Hope this helps and have fun planning!


----------



## Frozen2014

Cluelyss said:


> That is exactly my plan for Aug 14 (we arrive Oct 13), so your math is right!  Just hoping my window actually opens at midnight and I'm not hitting "refresh" for an hour!!



Great.  Thank you for confirming.  Last thing I'd want it to try for FP on the wrong date (too early, then no need to get myself out of bed...too late, then could lose selections)


----------



## QueenBeeMB

I think I have missed the boat somewhere about the Wishes and Illuminations FP+ booking. 

IF you book it when it becomes available for you (most likely closer than 60 days and only IF it shows up for you) and that is your 3rd FP, that means you will never use your 3 for the day, and therefore NOT be able to book additional correct ? 

BUT BOG does NOT count as a FP+ selection out of your allotted 3 for the day. Correct? 

I have already booked my FP+s as my window was over the weekend, but I am still hoping to get Wishes because no availability has come up for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party. 

Any help would be appreciated, my head is starting to spin ... its serious itinerary time now with all the FP+s booked and ADRs and all the F&W schedules out. I'm just nervous I am going to miss something big.


----------



## wdwrule

AngelDisney said:


> You don't need to have the same time slot to switch. Don't cancel all your FP+ for the day. If you read the first page of this thread, Wishes may not open until closer to your visit day, not 60 days out. Just keep checking everyday. I changed Splash Mountain to Anna & Elsa successfully without having the same time slot.
> 
> Hope this helps and have fun planning!



Ok thanks!  Thought I've read where people were recently getting Wishes close to the 60 day mark so I just got nervous!


----------



## wdwrule

QueenBeeMB said:


> I think I have missed the boat somewhere about the Wishes and Illuminations FP+ booking.
> 
> IF you book it when it becomes available for you (most likely closer than 60 days and only IF it shows up for you) and that is your 3rd FP, that means you will never use your 3 for the day, and therefore NOT be able to book additional correct ?
> 
> BUT BOG does NOT count as a FP+ selection out of your allotted 3 for the day. Correct?
> 
> I have already booked my FP+s as my window was over the weekend, but I am still hoping to get Wishes because no availability has come up for the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, my head is starting to spin ... its serious itinerary time now with all the FP+s booked and ADRs and all the F&W schedules out. I'm just nervous I am going to miss something big.



1.  Correct
2.  Correct
3.  Still hoping for Wishes too


----------



## Cluelyss

AngelDisney said:


> You don't need to have the same time slot to switch. Don't cancel all your FP+ for the day. If you read the first page of this thread, Wishes may not open until closer to your visit day, not 60 days out. Just keep checking everyday. I changed Splash Mountain to Anna & Elsa successfully without having the same time slot.  Hope this helps and have fun planning!


Can you please explain how you were able to do this? When I have tried to change one attraction for another, it is only giving me a list of attractions available during that same time slot (I think?).  Knowing that Wishes may not open right away, need to have a strategy for trying to get it. TIA!!


----------



## marissamayhem

Does anyone know when Fastpasses run out for the headliners? I'm going at the end of September but won't be able to purchase my tickets until the end of August at least. I know trying to get a fastpass for something like Toy Story Mania will be almost impossible to schedule the day of, but have they already run out by then or can I feasibly still get some a week or so out.

(Also, I'm not interested in A&E and want to experience the standby at the 7DMT so I won't need fastpasses for those, which I know will be the hot ticket ones.)


----------



## mesaboy2

marissamayhem said:


> Does anyone know when Fastpasses run out for the headliners? I'm going at the end of September but won't be able to purchase my tickets until the end of August at least. I know trying to get a fastpass for something like Toy Story Mania will be almost impossible to schedule the day of, but have they already run out by then or can I feasibly still get some a week or so out.
> 
> (Also, I'm not interested in A&E and want to experience the standby at the 7DMT so I won't need fastpasses for those, which I know will be the hot ticket ones.)



Since you don't care about using FPs for A&E or 7DMT, you can expect all attractions to be available just a couple of days before, if not even later.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

wdwrule said:


> 1.  Correct
> 2.  Correct
> 3.  Still hoping for Wishes too



thank you for your quick response, and best of luck on your Wishes viewing as well !


----------



## marissamayhem

mesaboy2 said:


> Since you don't care about using FPs for A&E or 7DMT, you can expect all attractions to be available just a couple of days before, if not even later.



That's great! Thanks!


----------



## disneyfanUSA

I'm sure this has already been asked and answered somewhere in this post, but I don't feel like searching through the whole thread. My question is about the tiering attractions at Epcot and DHS. So you pick you can only pick one attraction from tier one. So if I book a fast pass for test track ahead of time I can't get book one ahead of time for Soarin. What are the odds of getting a fastpass for the attraction you didn't prebook the day off? Will I have to do Standby or is it possible to get one that day?


----------



## SRUAlmn

disneyfanUSA said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked and answered somewhere in this post, but I don't feel like searching through the whole thread. My question is about the tiering attractions at Epcot and DHS. So you pick you can only pick one attraction from tier one. So if I book a fast pass for test track ahead of time I can't get book one ahead of time for Soarin. What are the odds of getting a fastpass for the attraction you didn't prebook the day off? Will I have to do Standby or is it possible to get one that day?



With headliners it will be very unlikely to get one the day of. Your best bet is to make your FP times starting around 10, get to the park early and ride the one you couldn't pre book standby and then riding the other one with a FP.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> Can you please explain how you were able to do this? When I have tried to change one attraction for another, it is only giving me a list of attractions available during that same time slot (I think?).  Knowing that Wishes may not open right away, need to have a strategy for trying to get it. TIA!!



I don't remember how I did that.  But I just went in to try to switch a FP+ to another attraction, and you are right that you need to have the same time slot to switch to another attraction which is also open at the same time slot. Probably I went in to switch to A & E first then changed time later right away. There was quite a lot of availability when I booked it 50+ days out. 

Definitely do not cancel your FP+ for the entire day. Even though Wishes is at 10 pm and the park closes at 10 pm, Wishes FP+ time should not be right at 10 pm. It should be about a time range that is 25 min prior to 5 min prior 10 pm. Try to get a FP+ with the same time range and maybe when Wishes FP+ becomes available, you can switch with no problem. Otherwise, I would call IT and have them get the FP+ for you once it is available. They should be able to solve this timing issue.

Sorry that I can't be more helpful. Have fun planning!


----------



## slzer0

Any issues getting a tier 1 fp in HS if I am booking them day-of ?


----------



## Itinkso

slzer0 said:


> Any issues getting a tier 1 fp in HS if I am booking them day-of ?



We had no problem getting a Tier 1 when booking day of in DHS soon after arrival. TSMM may not be available but  the others will be.


----------



## Ms. WDW

Mesaboy2 - Thanks for putting all this together and coming to the aid of this poor overwhelmed lady earlier in the week!

Just spent 2 hours, yes 2 hours finalizing my FP+ for my friend and I in October.  I really got all I wanted including one for the Main Street Electric Parade.  Normally I wouldn't FP that but my friend hasn't been to WDW since our kids were, oh 11 and that was 14 years ago.

Ok..my question is if you have 3 FP's at one park and you cancel one.  Why can't you go back into that same day and same park and just add 1?  I had to scrub everything for that day and "hope" that I could match something up that worked.  And,  if I can't go back for the one FP, once I get to the park on that day can I manually do a FP at the Kiosk??

Any, I'm done with ALL aspects of planning; for now!!!!!


----------



## jcarwash

SRUAlmn said:


> With headliners it will be very unlikely to get one the day of. Your best bet is to make your FP times starting around 10, get to the park early and ride the one you couldn't pre book standby and then riding the other one with a FP.



Excellent advice. With FP+, you can do a lot more standby lines upon park open. I like how my family can stay together at park open vs. the old method of my doing a FP run and meeting them after. We can now walk onto standby lines together.


----------



## tatumsmommy

After reading all of this, I'm now dreading the day I can do our FPs.  We are 112 days out from our first trip, so I'm just trying to learn as much as possible.  Thank you for all of the tips!!


----------



## SunnyDey

Ms. WDW said:


> Ok..my question is if you have 3 FP's at one park and you cancel one.  Why can't you go back into that same day and same park and just add 1?  I had to scrub everything for that day and "hope" that I could match something up that worked.  And,  if I can't go back for the one FP, once I get to the park on that day can I manually do a FP at the Kiosk??



I want to know why you can't add one more back in without cancelling everything too.  I had only two booked for one of our MK days.  It won't let me book a 3rd one without cancelling everything that day.  That is our 7DMT FP+ day, so I don't want to cancel that and risk not getting another.  Ugh.


----------



## sdd1841

I have read through a lot of this thread and had learned a lot but I am still confused on one item.....we are going to AK on Tuesday sept 16.... We will probably not be able to arrive until after 11am so I have a fp for the safari at 11. But, if we get there early and get on safari first thing...can I cancel my 11am fp and reschedule it for something else in Ak later in the day?

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Cluelyss

Can anyone who's booked their FP+ recently report back as to how far into October Maelstrom is showing unavailable? Our Epcot day will be 10/15 and trying to figure out if I need to decide on an alternate for our 3rd FP! Thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

sdd1841 said:


> I have read through a lot of this thread and had learned a lot but I am still confused on one item.....we are going to AK on Tuesday sept 16.... We will probably not be able to arrive until after 11am so I have a fp for the safari at 11. But, if we get there early and get on safari first thing...can I cancel my 11am fp and reschedule it for something else in Ak later in the day?  Thanks  Sandy


Yes, you sure can! You would only be limited to ride availability at that point, and could do this at a kiosk or with the app. Have fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

tatumsmommy said:


> After reading all of this, I'm now dreading the day I can do our FPs.  We are 112 days out from our first trip, so I'm just trying to learn as much as possible.  Thank you for all of the tips!!


This definitely adds another level of anxiety to planning a Disney trip, but try not to stress out too much over it. You will never be able to see/do everything in one trip, so anything you miss is an excuse to go back!  Hoping you have a magical 1st trip to the World!!


----------



## tatumsmommy

Cluelyss said:


> This definitely adds another level of anxiety to planning a Disney trip, but try not to stress out too much over it. You will never be able to see/do everything in one trip, so anything you miss is an excuse to go back!  Hoping you have a magical 1st trip to the World!!




Thanks for the positive words! It's just overwhelming to think about FPs when I can't even get the dining stuff I want. :/ Grr. I guess our kids won't know the difference since they've never been!


----------



## lvstitch

Are FP+ attached to specific tickets?  I have an MNSSHP ticket for Oct 31 and a one-day park hopper for Nov 1st.  Will the system know that the first three are valid on my party tickets?


----------



## Cluelyss

tatumsmommy said:


> Thanks for the positive words! It's just overwhelming to think about FPs when I can't even get the dining stuff I want. :/ Grr. I guess our kids won't know the difference since they've never been!


Exactly!  And you'll be surprised at the things they end up enjoying the most. On our first trip, my son would have been content just riding the monorail all day! They will have an amazing trip no matter what you end up doing!


----------



## Cluelyss

lvstitch said:


> Are FP+ attached to specific tickets?  I have an MNSSHP ticket for Oct 31 and a one-day park hopper for Nov 1st.  Will the system know that the first three are valid on my party tickets?


No, they're not, and it shouldn't matter as long as you have selections scheduled for the same number of days that you have linked tickets.


----------



## megandimon

I'm sorry if this has already been addressed BUT when should I expect to receive the email invitation for the fastpass to BOG lunch? Our trip is in December so will it be around the 60 day mark? Should I have received it already?

My DH insisted on booking the trip under his account  so I have this crazy fear of him overlooking the email rather than immediately calling me with it and then all is lost...


----------



## nogreenworld

megandimon said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been addressed BUT when should I expect to receive the email invitation for the fastpass to BOG lunch? Our trip is in December so will it be around the 60 day mark? Should I have received it already?
> 
> My DH insisted on booking the trip under his account  so I have this crazy fear of him overlooking the email rather than immediately calling me with it and then all is lost...



wrong thread.  i think you want to be here:

www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3159118


----------



## Ms. WDW

SunnyDey said:


> I want to know why you can't add one more back in without cancelling everything too.  I had only two booked for one of our MK days.  It won't let me book a 3rd one without cancelling everything that day.  That is our 7DMT FP+ day, so I don't want to cancel that and risk not getting another.  Ugh.


Hopefully we'll find out if this is possible.


----------



## Abow75

Is there a list anywhere that states which are 60 day FP and which are 30 day FP activities/events?


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Any one else having trouble booking Maelstrom ? 
it wasn't showing as an option at my 60 day mark for any days of my trip....
still inst showing even as an option


----------



## Abow75

Is there a list anywhere that lists what activities/events are 60 day FP or 30 day FP ?


----------



## ghtx

QueenBeeMB said:


> Any one else having trouble booking Maelstrom ?
> it wasn't showing as an option at my 60 day mark for any days of my trip....
> still inst showing even as an option



Maelstrom isn't open for FP booking for lots of people (maybe for everyone), fueling speculation that it will be shut down and remodeled into a Frozen-themed ride (though I don't think that's been officially announced yet).


----------



## ghtx

Abow75 said:


> Is there a list anywhere that lists what activities/events are 60 day FP or 30 day FP ?



Maybe you are confused.  

On-site guests can book FPs at 60 days out.

Off-site guests can book FPs at 30 days out.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

ghtx said:


> Maelstrom isn't open for FP booking for lots of people (maybe for everyone), fueling speculation that it will be shut down and remodeled into a Frozen-themed ride (though I don't think that's been officially announced yet).



Here I was thinking it was all me being paranoid about the RUMORS 

but there is something fishy going on .... I just hope it is not down for rehab during our trip as this is our first trip to WDW


----------



## ghtx

QueenBeeMB said:


> Here I was thinking it was all me being paranoid about the RUMORS
> 
> but there is something fishy going on .... I just hope it is not down for rehab during our trip as this is our first trip to WDW



Trust me missing Maelstrom isn't worth crying over.


----------



## Abow75

ghtx said:


> Maybe you are confused.  On-site guests can book FPs at 60 days out.  Off-site guests can book FPs at 30 days out.


thank you...but I thought I read or heard something about some activity (like wishes FP ) not showing up at 60 days? Thanks for your help...we will only be going for our second trip ever in April and the last trip was 7 years ago, so it all feels new


----------



## Cluelyss

ghtx said:


> Maybe you are confused.  On-site guests can book FPs at 60 days out.  Off-site guests can book FPs at 30 days out.


All attractions "should" be available for scheduling at 60 days if you are staying on-site. The exceptions are parades and fireworks, which do not always seems to be available right away.


----------



## Cluelyss

QueenBeeMB said:


> Any one else having trouble booking Maelstrom ? it wasn't showing as an option at my 60 day mark for any days of my trip.... still inst showing even as an option


What days are you trying to book? I heard people were starting to see no availability at the end of September....wondering how long the "maintenance" is scheduled??


----------



## SunnyDey

Ms. WDW said:


> Hopefully we'll find out if this is possible.





SunnyDey said:


> I want to know why you can't add one more back in without cancelling everything too.  I had only two booked for one of our MK days.  It won't let me book a 3rd one without cancelling everything that day.  That is our 7DMT FP+ day, so I don't want to cancel that and risk not getting another.  Ugh.



I called and asked.  According to the person I talked to, once you cancel a FP+ selection, you have to reselect all three if you want to add another experience.  If you don't want to cancel out the one or two you still have, you just have to wait until you are in the park and the others have been used before booking another FP+.  Ugh.  I liked the old system better.  They should make this clear before you hit cancel.  I didn't know this would happen.


----------



## mesaboy2

Abow75 said:


> Is there a list anywhere that lists what activities/events are 60 day FP or 30 day FP ?



The first post lists everything.  Attractions have historically all been available at 60 days with a few exceptions.  Those exceptions are noted in the first post also.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Cluelyss said:


> What days are you trying to book? I heard people were starting to see no availability at the end of September....wondering how long the "maintenance" is scheduled??



My dates are Sept 26-Oct 3


----------



## Toadlover

Cluelyss said:


> All attractions "should" be available for scheduling at 60 days if you are staying on-site. The exceptions are parades and fireworks, which do not always seems to be available right away.



I'm new to the FP+ idea in general, but tell me how you fast pass a parade fireworks?


----------



## Ms. WDW

SunnyDey said:


> I called and asked.  According to the person I talked to, once you cancel a FP+ selection, you have to reselect all three if you want to add another experience.  If you don't want to cancel out the one or two you still have, you just have to wait until you are in the park and the others have been used before booking another FP+.  Ugh.  I liked the old system better.  They should make this clear before you hit cancel.  I didn't know this would happen.


See I cancelled 1 for the MK, thinking that I could now book my 3rd for the day over at Epcot that same day.   Nope.  But it's all good as my friend has not been to WDW in over 15 years and I was able to get the attractions she's never been on.


----------



## mesaboy2

Toadlover said:


> I'm new to the FP+ idea in general, but tell me how you fast pass a parade fireworks?



I believe this is discussed in the FP somewhere.  Look for purple text.


----------



## Toadlover

mesaboy2 said:


> I believe this is discussed in the FP somewhere.  Look for purple text.



I found this:

Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP+. This type of FP+ has moderate value in terms of saving time while securing preferred viewing.
Priority Access - Indicates guests with FP+ are allowed into the general show area before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests. This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing


----------



## mesaboy2

Toadlover said:


> I found this:
> 
> Reserved Area - Indicates an exclusive section for use by guests with FP+. This type of FP+ has moderate value in terms of saving time while securing preferred viewing. Priority Access - Indicates guests with FP+ are allowed into the general show area before or at the same time (via a separate queue) as standby guests. This type of access has little value in terms of saving time or securing preferred viewing



So...do you have a follow-up question?

I'm about to disappear from this thread and the boards for a couple of weeks, by the way.  Everyone please continue to do the great job you have been keeping this thread on track!


----------



## Toadlover

mesaboy2 said:


> So...do you have a follow-up question?
> 
> I'm about to disappear from this thread and the boards for a couple of weeks, by the way.  Everyone please continue to do the great job you have been keeping this thread on track!



No, not with that.  But I just know that when the magic bands arrive, they'd better come with instructions because I still barely understand them.  I can get three fast passes in the same day and then once they expire I can make more at the kiosks but only at the same park.  We won't be park hopping so I hope we can add more fast passes ad. infinitum, as it seems we can.


----------



## bmford

I am overwhelmed... we are going for our first WDW trip october 8-18th. We are staying at POFQ. Our 60 day fast pass window is coming up next week. When you log in can you pick 60 days +10 like you do with dining reservations? Or do I need to log in each morning that is 60 days out?
Thank you. Any advice on ANYTHING is welcome!!!


----------



## Toadlover

bmford said:


> I am overwhelmed... we are going for our first WDW trip october 8-18th. We are staying at POFQ. Our 60 day fast pass window is coming up next week. When you log in can you pick 60 days +10 like you do with dining reservations? Or do I need to log in each morning that is 60 days out?
> Thank you. Any advice on ANYTHING is welcome!!!




Good luck!  I'm still confused about the magic bands.


----------



## mdinme

MDE is easy to work, you'll figure it it out in short order. Dont feel like you need to book it all at the 60 day mark. Itll all still be there. We are there in two weeks. I changed a few of our days last night wo trouble.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Toadlover said:


> Good luck!  I'm still confused about the magic bands.



I understand that it can seem overwhelming at first, but its really quite easy. I'd suggest taking some time and really reading trough this thread and then logging in to My Disney Experience and practicing with dates closer to now so you can get a feel for how it works before you have to book everything.


----------



## mesaboy2

bmford said:


> I am overwhelmed... we are going for our first WDW trip october 8-18th. We are staying at POFQ. Our 60 day fast pass window is coming up next week. When you log in can you pick 60 days +10 like you do with dining reservations? Or do I need to log in each morning that is 60 days out?
> Thank you. Any advice on ANYTHING is welcome!!!



Original post, Bullet 16.


----------



## monkeybug

I just renewed my touringplans subscription and noticed that they list 7DMT as a ride that rarely requires a fastpass, yet that seems to be one of the first to go. Do I need a fastpass for this? We do plan to get to the park at Rope Drop.


----------



## ssphillips

monkeybug said:


> I just renewed my touringplans subscription and noticed that they list 7DMT as a ride that rarely requires a fastpass, yet that seems to be one of the first to go. Do I need a fastpass for this? We do plan to get to the park at Rope Drop.



That is the #1 ride that needs a FP+.


----------



## monkeybug

ssphillips said:


> That is the #1 ride that needs a FP+.



Wow, we've always had such success using their plans and advice before. If they are way off on this one then that concerns me as far as trusting the rest of their advice.


----------



## Clare Voince

This is what happens when you only read half of a paragraph. Touring plans advises to ride 7DMT standby as soon as you enter the park at rope drop, so that you can save FP+ for Splash, BTMRR and Space Mountain. It does not advise visiting it later in the day without FP+.


----------



## Toadlover

SRUAlmn said:


> I understand that it can seem overwhelming at first, but its really quite easy. I'd suggest taking some time and really reading trough this thread and then logging in to My Disney Experience and practicing with dates closer to now so you can get a feel for how it works before you have to book everything.


Where is my disney experience? We dont have magic bands yet


----------



## maiapapaya

Clare Voince said:


> This is what happens when you only read half of a paragraph. Touring plans advises to ride 7DMT standby as soon as you enter the park at rope drop, so that you can save FP+ for Splash, BTMRR and Space Mountain. It does not advise visiting it later in the day without FP+.



I'm not sure I'd want to go with this strategy. I've heard rope drop for 7DMT is a bit like TSMM. Although CM's walk you over, there is a mass of people that converge on the attraction all at once first thing.


----------



## monkeybug

Clare Voince said:


> This is what happens when you only read half of a paragraph. Touring plans advises to ride 7DMT standby as soon as you enter the park at rope drop, so that you can save FP+ for Splash, BTMRR and Space Mountain. It does not advise visiting it later in the day without FP+.



I read the whole page, but thanks!


----------



## siskaren

Toadlover said:


> Where is my disney experience? We dont have magic bands yet



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/

There's also an app for both iPhones and Android.


----------



## marciemouse

My FP+ booking window opened last night, and I was surprised to discover that the Maelstrom was not listed as an option to book. I am really doubting that it was fully booked. Maybe this has something to do with the rumors about Disney changing the ride?


----------



## Toadlover

siskaren said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/
> 
> There's also an app for both iPhones and Android.


Do the bands come with instructions?


----------



## SRUAlmn

Toadlover said:


> Do the bands come with instructions?



Do you mean instructions on how to put them on??


----------



## Itinkso

Toadlover said:


> Do the bands come with instructions?



MagicBands are worn on your wrist and provide the link to your MDE account when you tap the Entrance Tapstile and the FP tapstile. When tapped at your resort room, it unlocks the door. When tapped in a restaurant or at a cash register, it links to MDE and the charge goes to your room account.


----------



## elrod1

Forgive me if it has been previously asked, but is FP+ available for rides during the one hour of morning EMH? Thanks!


----------



## Itinkso

elrod1 said:


> Forgive me if it has been previously asked, but is FP+ available for rides during the one hour of morning EMH? Thanks!



No FPs during morning or evening EMH.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Toadlover said:


> Where is my disney experience? We dont have magic bands yet



When we got our magic band box there was a cute little thumb drive that you plug into your computer and it walks you through the magic bands, my disney experience etc.  I was a little confused too but that thumb drive answered all my questions .


----------



## mdinme

If you study up you should not need tourning plans... Pretty simple strategy: book fp+, get to rope drop and ride something not booked with Fp+. Repeat. If youre on property take advantage of emh. Some folks may disagree with that based on the idea that no emh parks will be quieter. For us, we love being out late, closing parks, so evening emh we are in!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

marciemouse said:


> My FP+ booking window opened last night, and I was surprised to discover that the Maelstrom was not listed as an option to book. I am really doubting that it was fully booked. Maybe this has something to do with the rumors about Disney changing the ride?



i'm hoping to find out about this too! Our window opened last night, and no Maelstrom. I dont see any refurbishment updates anywhere?


----------



## ougrad86

mdinme said:


> If you study up you should not need tourning plans... Pretty simple strategy: book fp+, get to rope drop and ride something not booked with Fp+. Repeat. If youre on property take advantage of emh. Some folks may disagree with that based on the idea that no emh parks will be quieter. For us, we love being out late, closing parks, so evening emh we are in!



Except RD isn't working as well as it used to, due to the 9 am FP's.  And more people are likely to book those so they can take advantage of additional FP's.


----------



## lizaisabel

I just booked a vacation for my husband and me and it is 38 days away, so we already passed the 60days for booking fast passes. I noted that for MK they don't have availability for the new mine train and obviously for Elsa. Any chances of new time slots availability for the train later on? Or any recommendations to get the FP for it later on? Thanks


----------



## monkeybug

mdinme said:


> If you study up you should not need tourning plans... Pretty simple strategy: book fp+, get to rope drop and ride something not booked with Fp+. Repeat. If youre on property take advantage of emh. Some folks may disagree with that based on the idea that no emh parks will be quieter. For us, we love being out late, closing parks, so evening emh we are in!



And FP+ availability isn't assured. I very likely won't get 7D fastpasses or A&E because they aren't releasing the new military tickets until 15 days into our 60 day window, and then I have to wait for the base to actually have them. It also isn't as easy as just riding something you don't have a fastpass for if you don't have prior experience with which rides build lines quickly. A lot of people waste morning time riding things that won't have lines in the afternoon simply because they don't know any better. If I didn't already know better (thanks to reading touringplans prior to our first trip) I never would have guessed something like Peter Pan needed a fastpass. 
I probably don't need a touringplan now that I've been multiple times, but I still like to play around with their personalized plans.


----------



## Cluelyss

lizaisabel said:


> I just booked a vacation for my husband and me and it is 38 days away, so we already passed the 60days for booking fast passes. I noted that for MK they don't have availability for the new mine train and obviously for Elsa. Any chances of new time slots availability for the train later on? Or any recommendations to get the FP for it later on? Thanks


I've heard rumors that they release additional FP's at 30 days for day guests. Not sure if that's true, but worth checking at your 30-day mark. Good luck!


----------



## Clare Voince

I never use touring plans but I always subscribe to their site anyway, because their crowd calendar helps me choose when I want to go, what days to go to a particular park, and I love the lines app. They offer so much more than just the plans.


----------



## disneyfanUSA

Is there a certain time frame before a trip when Disney mails the magic bands to your house?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

We are just about a month out & we were notified last week that they were in the mail.


----------



## RadioFanatic

Question: got fastpasses this morning for trip in October. While I got all I wanted, not psyched on the times. Two questions: will me going in and looking at changes cancel current fastpasses (I'm  afraid to even click modify without knowing) and can I go the day I'm in the park to try to get more fastpasses for things I already have? I'm thinking of seven dwarves -thanks!


----------



## Clare Voince

disneyfanUSA said:


> Is there a certain time frame before a trip when Disney mails the magic bands to your house?



I think it's safe to assume they will be mailed out just after the last date to customize them.


----------



## Clare Voince

RadioFanatic said:


> Question: got fastpasses this morning for trip in October. While I got all I wanted, not psyched on the times. Two questions: will me going in and looking at changes cancel current fastpasses (I'm  afraid to even click modify without knowing) and can I go the day I'm in the park to try to get more fastpasses for things I already have? I'm thinking of seven dwarves -thanks!



No, it won't cancel them. You can even edit to see alternate times, and if you decide to keep the current time, you just click cancel.


----------



## RadioFanatic

I did fastpass this morning for October trip. While I got what I wanted, not excited about times. Two question: if I go in to look to modify, it won't cancel what I have correct ( I'm afraid to even click it without asking). Second if I go day I'm there for fastpasses where do I go and will they give me one for a ride I already have?  Thanks so much?


----------



## kemith76

I just booked my FP sections for our Oct 1-7th trip.
Two new questions I have after this experience...

If I want to change only one, it's (MDE app) only showing available attractions working that one hour time frame. Can I just cancel that one to get a full days worth of availability?

What is the best search method to look for available FP selections?  I was expecting something similar to searching for available ADR reservations. 

My goal was to get and A&E, wishes and Electric Parade the evening of arrival. At midnight booking, they were unavailable.  I couldn't tell if they were full or just not happening. 

The app has been messed up all weekend and it has me all confused. Showing random members of our party with a FP, and glitches every two seconds.  Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theotherlostprincess

Heyy I just jumped in here to ask a question....is carribean beach resort a hotel eligible for the 60 day fp reservations? I know some hotels arent and I can't seem to find the list of the ones that are disney but cant do fp....thanks


----------



## SRUAlmn

theotherlostprincess said:


> Heyy I just jumped in here to ask a question....is carribean beach resort a hotel eligible for the 60 day fp reservations? I know some hotels arent and I can't seem to find the list of the ones that are disney but cant do fp....thanks



All Disney owned resorts are eligible for the 60 day advance booking


----------



## Cluelyss

kemith76 said:


> I just booked my FP sections for our Oct 1-7th trip. Two new questions I have after this experience...  If I want to change only one, it's (MDE app) only showing available attractions working that one hour time frame. Can I just cancel that one to get a full days worth of availability?  What is the best search method to look for available FP selections?  I was expecting something similar to searching for available ADR reservations.  My goal was to get and A&E, wishes and Electric Parade the evening of arrival. At midnight booking, they were unavailable.  I couldn't tell if they were full or just not happening.  The app has been messed up all weekend and it has me all confused. Showing random members of our party with a FP, and glitches every two seconds.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately, you can't really search FP+ times the same way you can ADRs. If you want to see a whole day's worth of availability, you would need to cancel that day and start over. To see available times for an attraction you already have a FP+ for, you can edit that individual attraction and it will give you a list of other available times. If you want to trade one attraction for another, you can only select an attraction that is available during the same time slot your existing FP+ is scheduled for. If you want to change both attraction AND time, either change your existing selection to the correct time then change the attraction, or change the attraction then tweak the time. If you cancel only one of your selections (which I believe can only be done online), you cannot schedule a 3rd without canceling your entire day and starting over. Wish this system worked more like dining, much easier to make changes!


----------



## kemith76

Thank you, Cluelyss for confirming this. 
A &E was only available 1 of the 3 days I will be at Magic Kingdom so it looks like I will be keeping it for sure.  I am sure I will play around with other days since I enjoy the challenge of it all.


----------



## elgerber

I have read that you can't have overlapping times.  I have a party of 4, and 2 of us have 9:35-10:35 for the Mine Train, and the other 2 have 9:40-10:40.  But our next FP+ is 10:35-11:35 for all 4 of us.  Will this be ok, or will they end up cancelling one of these on us?

Thank you!


----------



## cgerdon02

Cluelyss said:


> Unfortunately, you can't really search FP+ times the same way you can ADRs. If you want to see a whole day's worth of availability, you would need to cancel that day and start over. To see available times for an attraction you already have a FP+ for, you can edit that individual attraction and it will give you a list of other available times. If you want to trade one attraction for another, you can only select an attraction that is available during the same time slot your existing FP+ is scheduled for. If you want to change both attraction AND time, either change your existing selection to the correct time then change the attraction, or change the attraction then tweak the time. If you cancel only one of your selections (which I believe can only be done online), you cannot schedule a 3rd without canceling your entire day and starting over. Wish this system worked more like dining, much easier to make changes!



Wish I had read this BEFORE I just canceled my third fastpass trying to get one for MSEP   I have SDMT scheduled for that day and I'm not willing to risk losing it to add in another fast pass.  I wish they would fix this issue....

ETA: After playing around in MDE for a while, I think I've figured it out.  Don't hold me to it, but in my case when I went to make new selections for that day, it seemed to have held my SDMT time slot for me since I hadn't "officially" let it go yet.


----------



## Dallas_Lady

How is this thread not a sticky?


----------



## Cluelyss

cgerdon02 said:


> Wish I had read this BEFORE I just canceled my third fastpass trying to get one for MSEP   I have SDMT scheduled for that day and I'm not willing to risk losing it to add in another fast pass.  I wish they would fix this issue....  ETA: After playing around in MDE for a while, I think I've figured it out.  Don't hold me to it, but in my case when I went to make new selections for that day, it seemed to have held my SDMT time slot for me since I hadn't "officially" let it go yet.


So glad to hear this! I was going to suggest giving it a try, as odds would definitely be in your favor for snagging your old 7DMT FP+ right back...but would hate to say that and have it not work!!


----------



## momof1princess

Okay, guys, I'm a WDW pro, but haven't been since May 2013, so I have NO experience with FP+. My question is: would it be better to get 3 FPs for morning, so we can get more FPs in the afternoon; or, since we're rope drop folks, should I schedule our first 3 FPs for the afternoon, when lines are longer, and just ride as much as possible in the mornings? If it helps, we'll be in WDW Nov. 22-26, and we're doing AK on the 22nd; DHS on the 23rd; EP on the 24th; and MK on the 25th, then checking out on Wednesday the 26th, the day before Thanksgiving.

I'm not sure which strategy to use! Help!


----------



## bigAWL

I'm very interested in reading responses to the above question.  But I'd also like to clarify something about when you can reserve a 4th FP+.  I think I've read that you can only do so after your third pre-arranged FP+ is used or expires.  Does that translate to the minute that your third FP+ window opens, as it did with the old FP rule?  Or do you have to wait until the end of the window for it to "expire?"

In other words, if my FP+ times are 9-10, 10-11, and 11-12, can I get a fourth FP+ at 11:01, before I actually use that 3rd FP+?  Or do I have to wait until 12:01?  Or is it available after I actually use the FP+, say at 11:30?


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Curious when the 60 day window opens, is that for my whole trip or do I have to make reservations everyday exactly at the 60 day mark?


----------



## spideymike

Volkswagenphreak said:


> Curious when the 60 day window opens, is that for my whole trip or do I have to make reservations everyday exactly at the 60 day mark?



It's for the whole trip.


----------



## spideymike

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question. My brother will be heading down to WDW next week with the family for a short trip. FP+ for Seven Dwarves Mine Train is gone online, but my brother was wondering do they still do the old FP in person there for the rides? 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Number Six

No the first post says old fastpass is gone.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Thanks!


----------



## patrickpiteo

spideymike said:


> It's for the whole trip.


No its when your arrival day hits the 60 day mark.


----------



## RadioFanatic

Got fastpasses for oct trip and not excited by times so  a couple of questions. First, if I go in the part of the app to modify my fast passes, will they keep what I have until i actively make a change or does it delete what I have when I go looking? I do not want to go in there until I'm positive it will change anything until probably do so.  Second, when I go to a park on the day I am there, can I get a fast pass for something I already got an advance fast pass for? I want to see if I can get an earlier time on a ride such as the seven dwarves mine train.  Thanks!


----------



## patrickpiteo

RadioFanatic said:


> Got fastpasses for oct trip and not excited by times so  a couple of questions. First, if I go in the part of the app to modify my fast passes, will they keep what I have until i actively make a change or does it delete what I have when I go looking? I do not want to go in there until I'm positive it will change anything until probably do so.  Second, when I go to a park on the day I am there, can I get a fast pass for something I already got an advance fast pass for? I want to see if I can get an earlier time on a ride such as the seven dwarves mine train.  Thanks!



You can see what's available and won't lose what you already have until you press the last ok button. I also got mine ride at a late time trying to find earlier one LOL ain't happening and I got mine at 12am on the 60th day out.


----------



## Cluelyss

momof1princess said:


> Okay, guys, I'm a WDW pro, but haven't been since May 2013, so I have NO experience with FP+. My question is: would it be better to get 3 FPs for morning, so we can get more FPs in the afternoon; or, since we're rope drop folks, should I schedule our first 3 FPs for the afternoon, when lines are longer, and just ride as much as possible in the mornings? If it helps, we'll be in WDW Nov. 22-26, and we're doing AK on the 22nd; DHS on the 23rd; EP on the 24th; and MK on the 25th, then checking out on Wednesday the 26th, the day before Thanksgiving.  I'm not sure which strategy to use! Help!


While I am not speaking from personal experience, as I will be taking my first WDW trip with FP+ this October, the research I've done implies that you can still get a lot done at rope drop. Therefore, it makes the most sense to schedule your FP+ for times the park is more crowded, such as late morning / early afternoon. While this may limit your 4th or 5th FP+ options, from what I've heard, outside MK there is very little day-of availability. So the strategy to schedule early in the hopes of getting additional FPs likely has little benefit. I'm sure everyone has a different approach to touring, so this may not work for everyone, but my plan is to hit the parks at rope drop, tour for a few hours on standby, and schedule my FPs for 11 and beyond or so. Bit would definitely be curious to hear from others what has worked for them.


----------



## mrsclark

We had to move our vacation up by two weeks or so.  For our original vacation dates, I had an AE FP+.  Now, all the dates for the new vacation show as all distributed which is to be expected.

Do FP+ become available again if someone cancels?  I have read elsewhere that these are like ADRs and if someone drops it, you can pick it up, but the phrase "all distributed" gave me pause - suggesting to me there was zero chance of any becoming available.

If they do become available, what is the fastest and easiest way to check availability - modify my current FP+, I would assume, but I wanted to see if anyone had shortcuts?  I know how to keep checking for ADRs on a regular basis, but this is my first time using FP+ system so I am still learning the ropes.


----------



## Cluelyss

mrsclark said:


> We had to move our vacation up by two weeks or so.  For our original vacation dates, I had an AE FP+.  Now, all the dates for the new vacation show as all distributed which is to be expected.  Do FP+ become available again if someone cancels?  I have read elsewhere that these are like ADRs and if someone drops it, you can pick it up, but the phrase "all distributed" gave me pause - suggesting to me there was zero chance of any becoming available.  If they do become available, what is the fastest and easiest way to check availability - modify my current FP+, I would assume, but I wanted to see if anyone had shortcuts?  I know how to keep checking for ADRs on a regular basis, but this is my first time using FP+ system so I am still learning the ropes.


I've heard stories of people having success securing FP+ for A&E well into their booking window, so would assume if someone drops their reservation it goes back into circulation.  The only drawback in checking for availability is that you are limited to times that you currently have a FP+ scheduled for. If you want to be able to check for all available times, you would need to cancel your whole day. Also, you may have better luck searching for just one at a time and trying to overlap the windows for each member of your party. Good luck, hope you can snag one !!


----------



## saxman

Currently planning a trip for March 7.  My question is - Will A&E still be in such high demand for FP+ at the 60 day window during March?  My 60 window in way too close for all those Christmas bills and we would like to wait until Feb. to buy tickets and be able to reserve FP+.


----------



## Clare Voince

saxman said:


> Currently planning a trip for March 7.  My question is - Will A&E still be in such high demand for FP+ at the 60 day window during March?  My 60 window in way too close for all those Christmas bills and we would like to wait until Feb. to buy tickets and be able to reserve FP+.



Yes. When my 60 day window opened, A&E was gone for the first day of my trip, and was only available for later in the week. A few days later, it was gone for my whole trip.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Hi everyone! My family and I have been to WDW many times...however I have a question that I have yet to see an answer to. We planned a very last minute day trip to Magic Kingdom (we decided TODAY that we will be going TOMORROW!!!!). I have the MDX app and I have an account, etc. I was hoping someone could let me know whether or not we would be able to connect our tickets the day that we purchase them, during the ~45mins that we plan to be there before rope drop. I understand that mostly everything goes during the 60 day out window, but I was hoping that I might be able to still make FP+s for some of the rides that my Grammie wants to go on. 

Main question: if I buy our tickets THAT MORNING at the park and load them to my app, will I immediately be able to go in and see if there are any FPs available for that day. 

TIA!!!


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

I'm sorry if this question has already been answered, I did not see the answer at the beginning of this thread either. Do ADR's effect FasPass+? For example, if we have an ADR at Epcot do we have to book Fastpasses for Epcot or can we book them for another park? We had some friends that had this issue this past spring so I was curious if this is just the way it is. Thank you!


----------



## Monykalyn

Cluelyss said:


> I've heard rumors that they release additional FP's at 30 days for day guests. Not sure if that's true, but worth checking at your 30-day mark. Good luck!



I wondered about this too as last trip (off site) I got both 7DMT and A&E.  Granted they were both later in evening (park close at 1am.) but I booked them at about 20 or so days out in May for June trip...I also don't think those late times are as popular as then you can't get additional FP.  We just did a water park that day and went to MK late


----------



## gometros

patrickpiteo said:
			
		

> No its when your arrival day hits the 60 day mark.



You both are saying the same thing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## shyjade

Never mind, I see my error in reading the chart. Darn!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

My family will be going to Disney next summer, which will be the first time we are there since FP+.  Our heads are still spinning, but I'm starting to understand the basic strategy (thanks mesaboy2, and everyone else!).

But the whole "can't get a fourth until the first three expire" has be stressing out.  So, does that mean if we get a FastPass for Fantasmic (although I imagine nobody in their right night will pick Fantasmic over Toy Story Midway Mania...) or Wishes, we are stuck with just the first 3 all day?

Is it possible that Wishes/Fantasmic will be available later in the day?

Any idea if the restriction for using the kiosks is a permanent thing, or will we we able to make additional reservations through the app by next summer?


----------



## Cluelyss

FlightlessDuck said:


> My family will be going to Disney next summer, which will be the first time we are there since FP+.  Our heads are still spinning, but I'm starting to understand the basic strategy (thanks mesaboy2, and everyone else!).  But the whole "can't get a fourth until the first three expire" has be stressing out.  So, does that mean if we get a FastPass for Fantasmic (although I imagine nobody in their right night will pick Fantasmic over Toy Story Midway Mania...) or Wishes, we are stuck with just the first 3 all day?  Is it possible that Wishes/Fantasmic will be available later in the day?  Any idea if the restriction for using the kiosks is a permanent thing, or will we we able to make additional reservations through the app by next summer?


Yes, your assumption is correct - if you select any of the fireworks as one of your original selections, you will be unable to obtain a 4th FP+ that day. However, from what I've heard, same-day availability is pretty scarce, so I wouldn't operate under the assumption that you will have a decent selection after your original 3 expire regardless. Including the fireworks. These are usually gone weeks in advance. As for the kiosks vs the app, the intent is to be able to use the app to schedule your additional FP options at some point, but a date has not yet been released.


----------



## siskaren

FlightlessDuck said:


> My family will be going to Disney next summer, which will be the first time we are there since FP+.  Our heads are still spinning, but I'm starting to understand the basic strategy (thanks mesaboy2, and everyone else!).
> 
> But the whole "can't get a fourth until the first three expire" has be stressing out.
> 
> 1. So, does that mean if we get a FastPass for Fantasmic (although I imagine nobody in their right night will pick Fantasmic over Toy Story Midway Mania...) or Wishes, we are stuck with just the first 3 all day?
> 
> 2. Is it possible that Wishes/Fantasmic will be available later in the day?
> 
> 3. Any idea if the restriction for using the kiosks is a permanent thing, or will we we able to make additional reservations through the app by next summer?



1. Correct

2. From what I've been reading, not likely.

3. No idea, but I would assume that they do want it to work that way eventually.


----------



## SRUAlmn

I received a survey after our vacation two weeks ago. I also sent an email detailing a few things that weren't included in the survey, mostly good, but also a couple concerns. Surprisingly, my email didn't discuss anything about FP+, however, I received a call from a CM who discussed my email and then asked me a few questions about our experience with the magic bands and FP+. I shared our honest feelings, which were mostly positive and then she shared a few changes that are being discussed (park hopping, being able to use the app to schedule the fourth/fifth,) She said it's literally a change as they go process, but that they are absolutely listening to guest feedback. I know this is just one CM and its the same information we've heard in rumors for months, but I wanted to share and encourage those who've experienced FP+ to contact Disney with your feedback. They are listening and responding! I got the call the day after I sent it!


----------



## Mikie

Thanks Mesaboy for your awesome info - just bumping this as it fell offof page 1 and I saw at least 3 recent posts from folks needing the info!


----------



## KCMiller

Mikie said:


> Thanks Mesaboy for your awesome info - just bumping this as it fell offof page 1 and I saw at least 3 recent posts from folks needing the info!



Including me, so thanks to you both!

KC


----------



## siskaren

Mikie said:


> Thanks Mesaboy for your awesome info - just bumping this as it fell off of page 1 and I saw at least 3 recent posts from folks needing the info!



Mesaboy's out of town, so that's probably why.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

quick MK tidbit - there is now a kiosk section at stitch AND at laugh floor in tomorrow land.


----------



## 999DoomBuggies

First, this is one of the most useful threads created on disboards.

Second, so if I have a park hopper option can I book fast pass+ for the second park I will visit that day and nothing for the first park I am visiting.  For instance, plan to go to animal kingdom at rope drop and not use my fast pass+ but rather book my 3 fast passes for second park (MK) that day?  Or do the 3 fast passes have to booked at the first park you plan visit that day?


----------



## shyjade

999DoomBuggies said:


> First, this is one of the most useful threads created on disboards.  Second, so if I have a park hopper option can I book fast pass+ for the second park I will visit that day and nothing for the first park I am visiting.  For instance, plan to go to animal kingdom at rope drop and not use my fast pass+ but rather book my 3 fast passes for second park (MK) that day?  Or do the 3 fast passes have to booked at the first park you plan visit that day?



You can book them for your second park. We did that a lot last year.


----------



## 999DoomBuggies

shyjade said:


> You can book them for your second park. We did that a lot last year.



Nice, I am a guilty double dipper.  Are last visit was January this year we had fast pass plus but we stuck more to fast pass minus and the second day after we left the empire took down the fast pass minus machines.  Sad day for all of humanity.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Can I give my FP+ to strangers in the SB line? 

I hate EE at AK. I don't mind the ride itself, but I am physically ill when I get off. I have a huge headache and feel nauseous. I figured it out the last time we rode that it is the backward sensation.

My DS14 made a deal with me that we would ride together....(he doesn't like it either) I made the deal. Either one of us can back out at the last minute. I fully intend to ride it, but if I chicken out, can I let 2 people in the SB line go in my place? (DS wouldn't ride of I didn't).


----------



## ghtx

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Can I give my FP+ to strangers in the SB line?



The only way you could do this is if you gave the stranger your MB to use to access the FP queue.  But then you would have to coordinate how to get your MB back after the ride, and you would have to trust the stranger to do so.


----------



## monkeybug

My friend who is in the park today told me that they arrived at 7D at 9:05 and it was already a 75 minute wait! Ugh! 

  I highly doubt we will be able to get FPs for this ride because by the time the military tickets are at our local base we will be about 20 days into our 60 day window. We've never been morning EMH people, have always skipped the park with them and done RD at a different park, but I'm guessing with no FPs that would be our best hope for getting on that ride without a long wait?


----------



## ericstac

monkeybug said:


> My friend who is in the park today told me that they arrived at 7D at 9:05 and it was already a 75 minute wait! Ugh!
> 
> I highly doubt we will be able to get FPs for this ride because by the time the military tickets are at our local base we will be about 20 days into our 60 day window. We've never been morning EMH people, have always skipped the park with them and done RD at a different park, but I'm guessing with no FPs that would be our best hope for getting on that ride without a long wait?



I'm pretty sure WDW holds a reserve of FP's for a 30 day release as well. So be sure to check daily when you can and you will most likely see these pop up as available. If possible try to log in on the 30 day window at midnight WDW time.


----------



## RJstanis

monkeybug said:
			
		

> My friend who is in the park today told me that they arrived at 7D at 9:05 and it was already a 75 minute wait! Ugh!
> 
> I highly doubt we will be able to get FPs for this ride because by the time the military tickets are at our local base we will be about 20 days into our 60 day window. We've never been morning EMH people, have always skipped the park with them and done RD at a different park, but I'm guessing with no FPs that would be our best hope for getting on that ride without a long wait?



As long as you look for individual FP times instead of a group you still will have a good chance of getting a FP. You will just have to be flexible with your times and more than likely unless you find overlapping times, won't all be able to ride at same time. But if its important for you to ride that would be my suggestion. You will just have to check FP frequently during the days up to your trip. There's been countless times I've looked for improved FP times for mine (no pun intended) and there would be nothing, but 30 min later there would be two or so times available. Takes luck and persistence.


----------



## monkeybug

ericstac said:


> I'm pretty sure WDW holds a reserve of FP's for a 30 day release as well. So be sure to check daily when you can and you will most likely see these pop up as available. If possible try to log in on the 30 day window at midnight WDW time.


Oh I wasn't aware of that! Thanks for the tip! 



RJstanis said:


> As long as you look for individual FP times instead of a group you still will have a good chance of getting a FP. You will just have to be flexible with your times and more than likely unless you find overlapping times, won't all be able to ride at same time. But if its important for you to ride that would be my suggestion. You will just have to check FP frequently during the days up to your trip. There's been countless times I've looked for improved FP times for mine (no pun intended) and there would be nothing, but 30 min later there would be two or so times available. Takes luck and persistence.


Okay! We have young kids with us, but I guess if I look for groups of two that will work.


----------



## Cluelyss

999DoomBuggies said:


> First, this is one of the most useful threads created on disboards.  Second, so if I have a park hopper option can I book fast pass+ for the second park I will visit that day and nothing for the first park I am visiting.  For instance, plan to go to animal kingdom at rope drop and not use my fast pass+ but rather book my 3 fast passes for second park (MK) that day?  Or do the 3 fast passes have to booked at the first park you plan visit that day?


You are limited to 3 FP+/per park/per day. Doesn't matter which park. Happy planning


----------



## mom2rtk

ericstac said:


> I'm pretty sure WDW holds a reserve of FP's for a 30 day release as well. So be sure to check daily when you can and you will most likely see these pop up as available. If possible try to log in on the 30 day window at midnight WDW time.



By all means, keep trying. But at least one CM has posted that Disney does not hold back FPs. YMMV.


----------



## ChloeH

What does YMMV mean?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## ktgrace317

Can you cancel a fast pass + if you get on the ride before your fast pass plus return time and switch to get another fast pass plus?  for example. At AK I want to do the safari. If I get a fast pass plus for the afternoon and am able to get on it earlier in the day in the standby line, can I switch it to a fast pass plus for the lion king show?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ktgrace317 said:


> Can you cancel a fast pass + if you get on the ride before your fast pass plus return time and switch to get another fast pass plus?  for example. At AK I want to do the safari. If I get a fast pass plus for the afternoon and am able to get on it earlier in the day in the standby line, can I switch it to a fast pass plus for the lion king show?



Assuming lion king is available, yes.


----------



## summerlady

I just found out that the Frozen summer extravaganza is being extended through weekends in September. September 7 was/is supposed to be our DHS day but I'd rather avoid all the hoopla and stuff with Frozen and switch our AK day of Tues. Sept. 9 with Sept. 7. I'm just afraid that all our FP+ will be cancelled and that I won't be able to get an early TSM FP+ on Sept. 9. When you try to exchange dates and FP+ using MDE, does anything get canceled before you can check to make sure times are available for a different date? I don't think I made myself very clear here.....


----------



## cel_disney

summerlady said:


> I just found out that the Frozen summer extravaganza is being extended through weekends in September. September 7 was/is supposed to be our DHS day but I'd rather avoid all the hoopla and stuff with Frozen and switch our AK day of Tues. Sept. 9 with Sept. 7. I'm just afraid that all our FP+ will be cancelled and that I won't be able to get an early TSM FP+ on Sept. 9. When you try to exchange dates and FP+ using MDE, does anything get canceled before you can check to make sure times are available for a different date? I don't think I made myself very clear here.....



I have not figured out how to assess other parks FP options....but, I did just do a quick look at Sept 9h and I had plenty of early morning 9-11am times on TSMM....


----------



## cgattis

Has anyone booked FP+ from 4-7 on a party day on only a party ticket in between regular park ticket days??  We have a 6 day stay, 3-day tix, and sandwiching a party in the middle.  Made 3 days of FP+ on our planned park days.  Is there an actual method, or is this as hit and miss as so many other aspects of this wonderful new system??


----------



## Cluelyss

cgattis said:


> Has anyone booked FP+ from 4-7 on a party day on only a party ticket in between regular park ticket days??  We have a 6 day stay, 3-day tix, and sandwiching a party in the middle.  Made 3 days of FP+ on our planned park days.  Is there an actual method, or is this as hit and miss as so many other aspects of this wonderful new system??


I have not done it personally, but have read reports here that this does work, as long as your party ticket is linked in MDX. This gives you an extra "ticketed day" to schedule FP+ options.


----------



## Bicfam

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Can I give my FP+ to strangers in the SB line?  I hate EE at AK. I don't mind the ride itself, but I am physically ill when I get off. I have a huge headache and feel nauseous. I figured it out the last time we rode that it is the backward sensation.  My DS14 made a deal with me that we would ride together....(he doesn't like it either) I made the deal. Either one of us can back out at the last minute. I fully intend to ride it, but if I chicken out, can I let 2 people in the SB line go in my place? (DS wouldn't ride of I didn't).



I get that sick feeling also. So I "turn around" to the outside and look where we are going. No more backwards and no sickness. 
I hope it helps you.


----------



## RachaelA

For A+E, am I correct in thinking its best to just pick the option for them and then let it spit out 2 other default FP+ options and then deal with changing those later if I want rather then specifically picking 2 others?

Also, our last day is a half day at MK (until like noon or 1pm), should my first try for a A+E FP be that day or should I try for the day before where we are pretty open all day long minus a 2ish hour window where we have an ADR? Our trip is 8 days long. So this is day 7 and day 8 I'm talking about.


----------



## Cluelyss

RachaelA said:


> For A+E, am I correct in thinking its best to just pick the option for them and then let it spit out 2 other default FP+ options and then deal with changing those later if I want rather then specifically picking 2 others?  Also, our last day is a half day at MK (until like noon or 1pm), should my first try for a A+E FP be that day or should I try for the day before where we are pretty open all day long minus a 2ish hour window where we have an ADR? Our trip is 8 days long. So this is day 7 and day 8 I'm talking about.


1. Yes, that is probably the fastest method. 2. I would try day 7 first as you have much more flexibility. That is late enough in your trip that you should be fine. If they aren't available, exit that day immediately and move to day 8.  Good luck!!


----------



## summerlady

Whew. Took a deep breath and took the plunge and switched out the days. Everything worked out fine, got all the FP+ I had previously, just a slight time change and also got a lunch ADR at Tusker house at the same time I had before. Oh, Mother Of Pearl, thank you for helping me avoid the Frozen madness of September 7!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## Frozen2014

Cluelyss said:


> I have not done it personally, but have read reports here that this does work, as long as your party ticket is linked in MDX. This gives you an extra "ticketed day" to schedule FP+ options.



I am not at my 60 day window yet (soon in 1.5 weeks), but I have the FP option for MK only.  I assume this is because I have purchased party tickets.  (But of course, it doesn't go out yet to the actual days I need).  So I believe you can book 3 FP tickets for the party from 4pm - 7pm.

But from what I understand....if you also attending a park that day and have FP booked there, then you can not also book FP at MK from 4pm-7pm with MNSSHP tickets, correct?  

We are starting our day at Epcot so will have 3 FP booked there.  Was hoping to also book 3 FP at party ,but don't think I can do this....one or the other.


----------



## Lacoccinelle

Are you able to book the same attraction twice in the same trip?  For example, can I book the Mine Train Day 1 and Day 8?  Just afraid that something may happen with the flight. 
Thanks!


----------



## cel_disney

Lacoccinelle said:


> Are you able to book the same attraction twice in the same trip?  For example, can I book the Mine Train Day 1 and Day 8?  Just afraid that something may happen with the flight. Thanks!



Absolutely!  You can book the same 3 each day if you wanted!  Enjoy!


----------



## donp

Lacoccinelle said:


> Are you able to book the same attraction twice in the same trip?  For example, can I book the Mine Train Day 1 and Day 8?  Just afraid that something may happen with the flight. Thanks!




Yes


----------



## cgattis

Cluelyss said:


> I have not done it personally, but have read reports here that this does work, as long as your party ticket is linked in MDX. This gives you an extra "ticketed day" to schedule FP+ options.


 Yes, I've heard that too, but it's not working for me.  Wondering what the "trick" is, or if that means my MNSSHP tix are not properly linked.  Another thing I hate about this system--no way to make sure all your junk is actually set up right until the window opens, then if something takes hours or days to fix (like mine has on two trips), the hot FP are gone anyway.  Grr again.  Where's Robo with that sign??


----------



## Lacoccinelle

cel_disney said:


> Absolutely!  You can book the same 3 each day if you wanted!  Enjoy!



Thanks for the fast responses and thanks for this awesome thread!


----------



## carolinagirl268

This is a great thread.  Thanks to all who have contributed information.  This will be our first trip to WDW since the new FP+ system and while it's a pain to have to learn all the new tricks at least I knew I'd be able to get the bottom line here!

Here is my question.  I have a resort package reservation for an upcoming trip in Nov.  My reservation includes free dining and is for my family of 4.  We will be there for 3 nights and 4 days.  I only opted for 2 day tickets because my kids will be getting annual passes from their grandparents when we get there.  I didn't want to spend more on the package than I had to to get free dining.  I plan to upgrade DH and my tickets to 4 day PH once we arrive.  The problem I've suddenly realized I have with this plan is I'll only have 2 days available to me to make FP+ reservations.  

My question is can I link an old ticket with unused days i have from way back in 1999 to my upcoming reservation so that I can make the FP+ reservation?  I don't want to actually use this old ticket.  Is the ticket itself tied to the FP+ reservation or does it just give you access to the system?


----------



## ckelly14

I have had success calling to add a day to my ticket.


----------



## ckelly14

I have had success calling to add a day to my ticket.


----------



## carolinagirl268

ckelly14 said:


> I have had success calling to add a day to my ticket.



My problem is I don't want to add a day to all 4 tickets.  I only want to add a day to 2 of the tickets.  I assumed I couldn't call to do that.  Maybe that assumption is wrong. I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> I am not at my 60 day window yet (soon in 1.5 weeks), but I have the FP option for MK only.  I assume this is because I have purchased party tickets.  (But of course, it doesn't go out yet to the actual days I need).  So I believe you can book 3 FP tickets for the party from 4pm - 7pm.  But from what I understand....if you also attending a park that day and have FP booked there, then you can not also book FP at MK from 4pm-7pm with MNSSHP tickets, correct?  We are starting our day at Epcot so will have 3 FP booked there.  Was hoping to also book 3 FP at party ,but don't think I can do this....one or the other.


Same is true for me on question 1, so I'm assuming that's the case as well (my window is not open yet either). On 2, yes, that's correct, if you have FPs booked at your morning park, you cannot book in MK on your party ticket due to the 3 per day per park limit.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Cluelyss said:


> Same is true for me on question 1, so I'm assuming that's the case as well (my window is not open yet either). On 2, yes, that's correct, if you have FPs booked at your morning park, you cannot book in MK on your party ticket due to the 3 per day per park limit.


    Only for 4-7 pm can you get FP with party tickets at MK. Also only 3 a day so if your going to a park that day don't schedule any using the party tickets.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Lacoccinelle said:


> Are you able to book the same attraction twice in the same trip?  For example, can I book the Mine Train Day 1 and Day 8?  Just afraid that something may happen with the flight.
> Thanks!



Not only can you do that, its smart! Mine Train has been going down very frequently, so that will give you multiple opportunities to ride it should it be down during one of your times.


----------



## Lacoccinelle

SRUAlmn said:


> Not only can you do that, its smart! Mine Train has been going down very frequently, so that will give you multiple opportunities to ride it should it be down during one of your times.



Awesome.  My little one is 38.5 inches and really wants a real roller coaster. Hoping for the growth spurt. She had to sit our Splash and Big Thunder Mountains last year and is sad about this year., unless a miracle growth spurt happens. Was happy Mine Train is 38 inches for her.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

This may have been asked already, I apologize if it has. I've been reading all over that fp's have been running out in the parks daily around noonish... I'm assuming this is just for the major attractions.. Anyways, on our trip hubby and I decided to do split days and go back to the resort in the early afternoons to swim or whatever just to get a break. I'm not sure if I should get fp's for the park we are at in the morning, then risk not being able to get any I'm the afternoon or just get afternoon fp's and hope that if we get there early in the day we can ride the rides we want with not a lot of wait time since we will be early. We are going the first week of November so I'm not sure how busy it will be then either.  :/  thanks for the advice


----------



## seasidespences

This may have been asked earlier (if so, my apologies) but in the parks where there is tiering...can you get a FP+ for the same "group 2" attraction in the same day?  Ex:  1 fp+ for RnR and 2 for ToT on the same day?


----------



## Cluelyss

seasidespences said:


> This may have been asked earlier (if so, my apologies) but in the parks where there is tiering...can you get a FP+ for the same "group 2" attraction in the same day?  Ex:  1 fp+ for RnR and 2 for ToT on the same day?


When you schedule your original 3, they must all be different attractions. However, when scheduling your 4th and beyond, you can select anything, from either tier. And it may be possible to change your 3rd selection to be the same as your second once you have the original 3 scheduled, never tried this? But I know the initial selection must be 3 different rides.


----------



## Cluelyss

Volkswagenphreak said:


> This may have been asked already, I apologize if it has. I've been reading all over that fp's have been running out in the parks daily around noonish... I'm assuming this is just for the major attractions.. Anyways, on our trip hubby and I decided to do split days and go back to the resort in the early afternoons to swim or whatever just to get a break. I'm not sure if I should get fp's for the park we are at in the morning, then risk not being able to get any I'm the afternoon or just get afternoon fp's and hope that if we get there early in the day we can ride the rides we want with not a lot of wait time since we will be early. We are going the first week of November so I'm not sure how busy it will be then either.  :/  thanks for the advice


If you will be at the parks early, I'd recommend touring in the morning with no FP+, or maybe one late in the am, and schedule the majority for late afternoon/early evening when the park is more crowded. I've heard the same thing about very little being available day-of, and I'd be afraid of having nothing available and nothing scheduled during the busiest time of day.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Volkswagenphreak said:


> This may have been asked already, I apologize if it has. I've been reading all over that fp's have been running out in the parks daily around noonish... I'm assuming this is just for the major attractions.. Anyways, on our trip hubby and I decided to do split days and go back to the resort in the early afternoons to swim or whatever just to get a break. I'm not sure if I should get fp's for the park we are at in the morning, then risk not being able to get any I'm the afternoon or just get afternoon fp's and hope that if we get there early in the day we can ride the rides we want with not a lot of wait time since we will be early. We are going the first week of November so I'm not sure how busy it will be then either.  :/  thanks for the advice



Since you're going in November its hard to say. We were just there 2 weeks ago and in all parks except MK, yes, most FPs were gone by noon-1:00.  EPCOT and DHS were especially bleak.  The ones that were still available most days we checked were Turtle Talk, Captain EO and Ellen and then Little Mermaid and Muppets at DHS.  

What we did this year, which we loved!  

We are teachers so we get up super early all year and enjoyed having the option of sleeping in. Since we were there 8 days we had the luxury of visiting each park twice, so on half of our days we stayed at the pool all morning and then went to a park in the evening and used our 3 FPs.  The other days we'd do a morning park, break, then an afternoon park and we varied which we'd use FP for. We'd use our FP for a morning at AK one day, but then another day we'd do an AK morning and Epcot at night so that day we'd save the FP for Epcot. Does that make sense? It worked out really well!


----------



## gorjus121

SRUAlmn said:


> Not only can you do that, its smart! Mine Train has been going down very frequently, so that will give you multiple opportunities to ride it should it be down during one of your times.


 Didn't even think of that! Wow thanks. Def going to select for both days at MK.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Thanks you guys. I think we will switch it up a bit but probably use our fp's mostly in afternoon and nighttime


----------



## Riverhill

This may have been asked. 

But, with all the FP+ talk, it sounds like without a FP you can not get on any rides any longer, without waiting forever.

I have 2 parents in their 70's who just can not be kept to a rigid schedule of small world at 3 pm etc....

*Is it possible to go on rides without FP+ and without waiting 2 hours in line? 
*
We have always gone in the fall when there is fewer crowds. We are at rope drop and back the the room mid day then we hit the parks again after dinner.


----------



## patrickpiteo

Riverhill said:


> This may have been asked.  But, with all the FP+ talk, it sounds like without a FP you can not get on any rides any longer, without waiting forever.  I have 2 parents in their 70's who just can not be kept to a rigid schedule of small world at 3 pm etc....  Is it possible to go on rides without FP+ and without waiting 2 hours in line?  We have always gone in the fall when there is fewer crowds. We are at rope drop and back the the room mid day then we hit the parks again after dinner.



  You should be fine going by that plan.. Just hope they don't keep doing a SB + at more popular attractions..


----------



## Divaofdisney

So thankful to have found this thread. It's awesome. I have quick question this will be our first trip using the FP+ and also magic bands- our last trip was in 2012- From what I read on page 1 there is a separate link for BOG lunch- is that still correct? Also, that does not take away from the 3 FP you get per day, right? Also, what about M&G as well as wishes reserved seating? Are they part of the 3 too or how many of those do you get to reserve? Sorry if this has been asked already but I truly do appreciate the input- here is what we would like to get when our booking opens- we are there for 6 nights 7 days.

BOG- lunch
A&E- although if we don't get its ok we can see in parade
7DMT
BTMR
Peter Pan's Flight
?Wishes reserved seating if possible


----------



## Frozen2014

patrickpiteo said:


> You should be fine going by that plan.. Just hope they don't keep doing a SB + at more popular attractions..



What is SB plus?


----------



## patrickpiteo

Frozen2014 said:


> What is SB plus?



Stand By line with cards given out with a time for you to come back to the standby line for that ride. Just tested at soarin in Epcot. It didn't go over to well. Cards gone very quickly, people not coming back empty loads on rides and no traditional standby line.


----------



## akl432

AP holders with an onsite reservation can make FP+ reservations up to 60 days in advance, correct?  I linked my resort reservation to my MDE account and only see an option to book FP+ for 30 days, not 60 days (the last day available is Sept 9, which is 30 days out).

Is this a known issue with the MDE system?  Any recommendations on how to get this fixed?  My 60 day mark is today, and I can't book FP+.

I know my AP is linked to my MDE account correctly -- I have used it to visit WDW and used FP+ earlier this year.

Thanks.


----------



## ougrad86

Have you reached your 60 days yet?  You can do 30 days until you hit your 60 day mark, at which point that window will open up, not sure when 60 days would be for you, maybe tonight at midnight?

If today is definitely 60 days, might want to contact IT


----------



## akl432

Thanks for the info!  I just realized that today is day 61.  Crossing my fingers that my 60-day window will be there tomorrow!

Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

akl432 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I just realized that today is day 61.  Crossing my fingers that my 60-day window will be there tomorrow!  Thanks for your quick response!



Mine opened at 12am today and it went off workout a hitch -- wish you luck!


----------



## Cluelyss

Divaofdisney said:


> So thankful to have found this thread. It's awesome. I have quick question this will be our first trip using the FP+ and also magic bands- our last trip was in 2012- From what I read on page 1 there is a separate link for BOG lunch- is that still correct? Also, that does not take away from the 3 FP you get per day, right? Also, what about M&G as well as wishes reserved seating? Are they part of the 3 too or how many of those do you get to reserve? Sorry if this has been asked already but I truly do appreciate the input- here is what we would like to get when our booking opens- we are there for 6 nights 7 days.  BOG- lunch A&E- although if we don't get its ok we can see in parade 7DMT BTMR Peter Pan's Flight ?Wishes reserved seating if possible


You are correct that the BOG FP lunch is separate and does not count against your 3.  Wishes and the meet and greets do, however. So of those you listed, you could do BOG plus 3 others. Hope that helps!


----------



## ougrad86

akl432 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I just realized that today is day 61.  Crossing my fingers that my 60-day window will be there tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for your quick response!



Good luck!  I have a application that I use bookmarked on my computer - I hate trying to count forwards and always get it worng!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Cluelyss said:


> You are correct that the BOG FP lunch is separate and does not count against your 3.  Wishes and the meet and greets do, however. So of those you listed, you could do BOG plus 3 others. Hope that helps!



Thank you so much for the response and it does help a lot!!


----------



## exitmusic13

momof1princess said:


> Okay, guys, I'm a WDW pro, but haven't been since May 2013, so I have NO experience with FP+. My question is: would it be better to get 3 FPs for morning, so we can get more FPs in the afternoon; or, since we're rope drop folks, should I schedule our first 3 FPs for the afternoon, when lines are longer, and just ride as much as possible in the mornings? If it helps, we'll be in WDW Nov. 22-26, and we're doing AK on the 22nd; DHS on the 23rd; EP on the 24th; and MK on the 25th, then checking out on Wednesday the 26th, the day before Thanksgiving.
> 
> I'm not sure which strategy to use! Help!


To me this is the single biggest question I need more help with - great job! Can anyone else share their experience? Is it proving to be more worth it to book early FP+ and try for more the day of OR booking for prime time? I recognize touring plans vary but assume goal is to maximize number of rides with short wait.

I'm gathering that for AK EP and HS it's best to go with prime time FP+ as same day availability is so low. But does the early FP+ strategy work at MK?


----------



## Cluelyss

exitmusic13 said:


> To me this is the single biggest question I need more help with - great job! Can anyone else share their experience? Is it proving to be more worth it to book early FP+ and try for more the day of OR booking for prime time? I recognize touring plans vary but assume goal is to maximize number of rides with short wait.  I'm gathering that for AK EP and HS it's best to go with prime time FP+ as same day availability is so low. But does the early FP+ strategy work at MK?


Would love to hear back from those who've tried it, but it seems like this strategy would work at MK. Not sure how quickly availability drops during the day, but as of right now (8:45 am) the only attractions showing NO availability at MK today are Wishes, the parades, A&E and 7DMT. Everything else has some sort of availability.


----------



## klinehan

I did my 3 FP+ in the morning in hopes of getting more and I regret it. The lines to get more at the kiosks were terrible and there weren't even a lot of choices left. I should've taken advantage of the shorter AM lines and planned them all in the afternoon.


----------



## rimmer

I only chose 2 FP+ for my day at Epcot and would like to add a 3rd but I'm afraid it will dump my current selections.  Can someone please walk me through this process?!  Also, I selected FP+ in the late afternoon for Epcot, does that mean I can not select FP+ for a different park in the morning?  I apologize if these questions have already been asked but the amount of FP+ talk is so excessive my trip would be over before I found my answer.


----------



## mom2rtk

klinehan said:


> I did my 3 FP+ in the morning in hopes of getting more and I regret it. The lines to get more at the kiosks were terrible and there weren't even a lot of choices left. I should've taken advantage of the shorter AM lines and planned them all in the afternoon.



This is a concern many of us have. Thanks for your report. When did you go?


----------



## bella2117

klinehan said:


> I did my 3 FP+ in the morning in hopes of getting more and I regret it. The lines to get more at the kiosks were terrible and there weren't even a lot of choices left. I should've taken advantage of the shorter AM lines and planned them all in the afternoon.



This is what I'm afraid of


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

bella2117 said:


> This is what I'm afraid of



I'm sure it also depends on when you go. I am not as concerned about this for Oct as I would have been in, say, August...


----------



## mimomlile

klinehan said:
			
		

> I did my 3 FP+ in the morning in hopes of getting more and I regret it. The lines to get more at the kiosks were terrible and there weren't even a lot of choices left. I should've taken advantage of the shorter AM lines and planned them all in the afternoon.



That is what I'm afraid of as well.  I tried to keep all of my fastpasses for early afternoon, hoping I might be able to get a fourth on most days.  In MK, I tried to space them out quite a bit to avoid zigzagging back and forth across the park.

Exception was AK: 
safari @ AK because I've heard the animals may be more active early morning.


----------



## bella2117

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm sure it also depends on when you go. I am not as concerned about this for Oct as I would have been in, say, August...



Your right.  We leave in 10 days so I'm hopeful but also nervous :/


----------



## Cluelyss

rimmer said:


> I only chose 2 FP+ for my day at Epcot and would like to add a 3rd but I'm afraid it will dump my current selections.  Can someone please walk me through this process?!  Also, I selected FP+ in the late afternoon for Epcot, does that mean I can not select FP+ for a different park in the morning?  I apologize if these questions have already been asked but the amount of FP+ talk is so excessive my trip would be over before I found my answer.


You may need to call to add your 3rd back on. To do this online you will need to cancel your existing 2.  And yes, if you have 2 scheduled already in Epcot, your third cannot be at a different park. All 3 that day must be in Epcot. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cluelyss

SunnyDey said:


> I called and asked.  According to the person I talked to, once you cancel a FP+ selection, you have to reselect all three if you want to add another experience.  If you don't want to cancel out the one or two you still have, you just have to wait until you are in the park and the others have been used before booking another FP+.  Ugh.  I liked the old system better.  They should make this clear before you hit cancel.  I didn't know this would happen.


rimmer - this post addresses your exact question


----------



## mlfallis

Amazing thread with so much info.  But I still have one question.

When booking my FP+ at 60 days what day should I start with day 1 or day 8?  We are doing 3 at MK, and one day at each other resort.  I am not trying to get A&E, but would like the seven dwarf train at least once.


----------



## Frozen2014

mlfallis said:


> Amazing thread with so much info.  But I still have one question.
> 
> When booking my FP+ at 60 days what day should I start with day 1 or day 8?  We are doing 3 at MK, and one day at each other resort.  I am not trying to get A&E, but would like the seven dwarf train at least once.



First time doing FP, but from what I've learned, start with the day with your hardest FP.  i.e. start with the day you would like Seven Drarf Mine Train...and for that one in particular, you'll have better luck if you put it for later in your trip.


----------



## Frozen2014

This thread is great, but it's also confused me...so I got a question.

My kids are 4 years apart so not all our rides will be together.  However, when I can, I am making them the same.  If we have say:

DS and DH wanting FP for rides:  a, b and c
DD and myself wanting FP for rides:  a, b and d

What is the best way to book these, as we'd want to ride a and b all together (i.e. same FP times)?

Do I start with booking all four of us for:  a, b and c.  
But then can I switch DD and my FP ride from c to d, while keeping the other two?  Or do we have to cancel all of them and try to rebook a, b and d...hoping to get the same time for a and b?


----------



## mlfallis

Frozen2014 said:


> First time doing FP, but from what I've learned, start with the day with your hardest FP.  i.e. start with the day you would like Seven Drarf Mine Train...and for that one in particular, you'll have better luck if you put it for later in your trip.



Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> This thread is great, but it's also confused me...so I got a question.  My kids are 4 years apart so not all our rides will be together.  However, when I can, I am making them the same.  If we have say:  DS and DH wanting FP for rides:  a, b and c DD and myself wanting FP for rides:  a, b and d  What is the best way to book these, as we'd want to ride a and b all together (i.e. same FP times)?  Do I start with booking all four of us for:  a, b and c. But then can I switch DD and my FP ride from c to d, while keeping the other two?  Or do we have to cancel all of them and try to rebook a, b and d...hoping to get the same time for a and b?


My first time too....but I believe the easiest way to do this would be to schedule all of you for the same 3, then tweak the 3rd attraction. That way when you start the selection process, you can just select all 4 of you on that first screen and move on. Otherwise, you will have to keep adjusting your party, which I imagine would get more tedious than this already is!


----------



## Frozen2014

Cluelyss said:


> My first time too....but I believe the easiest way to do this would be to schedule all of you for the same 3, then tweak the 3rd attraction. That way when you start the selection process, you can just select all 4 of you on that first screen and move on. Otherwise, you will have to keep adjusting your party, which I imagine would get more tedious than this already is!



Oh thank you...so when you select 3 FP, you can still switch around the rides if needed (i.e. play with the rides...and not just the times)?  Form an earlier post, I was worried that you had to delete all three and select again.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Frozen2014 said:


> Oh thank you...so when you select 3 FP, you can still switch around the rides if needed (i.e. play with the rides...and not just the times)?  Form an earlier post, I was worried that you had to delete all three and select again.



Yes, you can switch the rides around, in addition to the times - easy, and that's the way to go. Other posts were probably referring to having CANCELLED one FP and then trying to add one back in -- then you need to cancel all three and start over (at least in my experience).


----------



## maiapapaya

For anyone booking recently, is Maelstrom still unavailable for FP+ for the end of September into October?


----------



## Frozen2014

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes, you can switch the rides around, in addition to the times - easy, and that's the way to go. Other posts were probably referring to having CANCELLED one FP and then trying to add one back in -- then you need to cancel all three and start over (at least in my experience).



Thanks so much for clarifying.  I'll start by booking all of us the same, and then modify the rides over that are different (except for A&E, which I know I should start with requesting only 2 instead of 4).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Frozen2014 said:


> Thanks so much for clarifying.  I'll start by booking all of us the same, and then modify the rides over that are different (except for A&E, which I know I should start with requesting only 2 instead of 4).



You're welcome -- hope it works well for you as well!  FYI, I booked ALL of our FP including A&E for ALL 4 OF US at once. A&E was available for all four from days 5-12 of our trip. Perhaps it's the Oct timeframe that made this possible, but I was glad I didn't have to start with 2, etc.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

maiapapaya said:


> For anyone booking recently, is Maelstrom still unavailable for FP+ for the end of September into October?



I booked for Oct 9-20 and no luck.


----------



## Frozen2014

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You're welcome -- hope it works well for you as well!  FYI, I booked ALL of our FP including A&E for ALL 4 OF US at once. A&E was available for all four from days 5-12 of our trip. Perhaps it's the Oct timeframe that made this possible, but I was glad I didn't have to start with 2, etc.



That's great that you got A&E for all four of you.  We're going in October too, so fingers crossed.  DS would have no interest , but DD5 for sure.


----------



## Cluelyss

Frozen2014 said:


> Oh thank you...so when you select 3 FP, you can still switch around the rides if needed (i.e. play with the rides...and not just the times)?  Form an earlier post, I was worried that you had to delete all three and select again.


The one caveat here is that when you switch attractions, you can only swap to a ride that is available at the same time as your original FP+ is scheduled. So if you want to change the attraction AND the time, that is a 2-step process.


----------



## maiapapaya

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I booked for Oct 9-20 and no luck.



Thanks!


----------



## rimmer

Cluelyss said:


> rimmer - this post addresses your exact question


Thank you!!  So disappointing


----------



## Ava

If I add a day to my tickets, will it mess up my current FP+ selections?

I currently have 6 days of tickets (5-day MYW + MNSSHP) and 6 days of FP+ booked. Now that Frozen Fun is extended through Sept I'm thinking about adding a day to my MYW  tickets so we can go there on our arrival day to see the fireworks. But will this mess up my current FP+ selections? And would it be better to add the day now or wait until I get there? I'd rather wait, because if we're delayed traveling or are just too tired we won't go to DHS that night. I don't want to spend the $ to add a day when I'm uncertain that we'll use it.


----------



## Ismo

A strange thing happened with my FP+ reservations.

We are arriving on Friday and heading straight to Epcot. I booked the following FP for the day:

14:05-15:05 - Mission: Space
15:05-16:05 - Test Track
16:15-17:15 - Maelstrom

This was all fine until yesterday when I went to double check everything.

My DH's FP for Mission Space has been changed but the other 4 family members and myself have remained the same.

So now his FP+ are:

14:10-15:10 - Mission: Space
15:05-16:05 - Test Track
16:15-17:15 - Maelstrom

So now his Mission: Space and Test Track FP+ times overlap. Neither one of us made this change. Did this happen to anyone else? Did you face any issues trying to use the overlapping FP+? Would you recommend speaking with a CM when we get there?

All the other ones seem okay. Very strange!


----------



## Cluelyss

To anyone who has scheduled recently....is the window opening at midnight pretty consistently now, or is it still not until 1 am in some cases? I schedule tonight and just want to be prepared! Thx!!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Ava said:


> If I add a day to my tickets, will it mess up my current FP+ selections?
> 
> I currently have 6 days of tickets (5-day MYW + MNSSHP) and 6 days of FP+ booked.


 
Just curious, but how do you have a 5 day MYW pass and 6 days of FP+? I thought you could not use FP+ on hard ticket events?


----------



## mom2rtk

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Just curious, but how do you have a 5 day MYW pass and 6 days of FP+? I thought you could not use FP+ on hard ticket events?



My understanding is that you can use the hard ticket for FP+ advance reservations as long as you aren't using your other ticket to do the same thing already that day. So you can't double up. But you can use it by itself.


----------



## spookymickey

This article is fantastic!  Thank you to the posters who pointed me in the right direction.  Tons of great info on here.

I'm feeling quite nervous about setting up our FP+'s also, just because we're not staying more then 5 days, and only going to the MK for 1 of those but in the middle of our trip.  So I have to still wait a couple more days out before I can try to grab em.  But with all the helpful hints on here, hoping to get A&E for my DD's 5th birthday onsite at MK.  But if it doesn't happen that's ok.  We'll be there at RD and have to beeline for them.

But for others who have setup their FP+'s in October, does it seem to be as quick for items to disappear, or are rides/attractions still available for at least 1 day?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## patrickpiteo

Cluelyss said:


> To anyone who has scheduled recently....is the window opening at midnight pretty consistently now, or is it still not until 1 am in some cases? I schedule tonight and just want to be prepared! Thx!!


 For me it was 12 EDT... That was 10 days ago. Just be ready for 12 I say..


----------



## Ava

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Just curious, but how do you have a 5 day MYW pass and 6 days of FP+? I thought you could not use FP+ on hard ticket events?


There are no FP available during hard ticket events, but you can use a party ticket to book FP+ for that day since you can use this ticket to enter the MK at 4:00. So on our party day I have FPs booked for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30. (5:30-6:30 was the latest window I saw available, probably so they can clear the FP lines of non-party guests by 7:00.)

Has anyone added days to tickets after FP+ are booked? I want to add a day but am scared it will mess up my FPs, and I don't want to risk losing our A&E time!


----------



## mesaboy2

I'm back in the States after a great opportunity to visit Tokyo Disney for a few days.  By the way, they still have Legacy FP there and I owned it like you read about.


----------



## LISAVWL

I've searched all over and cannot find the answer to this so I apologize in advance if it's been covered elsewhere ... 

We're heading to Disney at the end of Oct and my 60 day FP+ window is Monday!  My family has tickets already but my mom is thinking about coming with us so she has not purchased her park ticket yet.  She is already on our room and dining reservations, I can remove her from those if she decides not to come with us.  Will I be able to include her in our FP+ reservations when I book them on Monday or does she need to have a ticket ID entered on the MDE site to be eligible?  

TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

LISAVWL said:


> I've searched all over and cannot find the answer to this so I apologize in advance if it's been covered elsewhere ...  We're heading to Disney at the end of Oct and my 60 day FP+ window is Monday!  My family has tickets already but my mom is thinking about coming with us so she has not purchased her park ticket yet.  She is already on our room and dining reservations, I can remove her from those if she decides not to come with us.  Will I be able to include her in our FP+ reservations when I book them on Monday or does she need to have a ticket ID entered on the MDE site to be eligible?  TIA!



She needs to have a ticket linked to MDX.  I think this is covered in the OP.  If not, I need to add it.

ETA:  Yep, very top of first post.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm back in the States after a great opportunity to visit Tokyo Disney for a few days.  By the way, they still have Legacy FP there and I owned it like you read about.



Awesome!


----------



## LISAVWL

mesaboy2 said:


> She needs to have a ticket linked to MDX.  I think this is covered in the OP.  If not, I need to add it.
> 
> ETA:  Yep, very top of first post.



thank you!  sorry, I missed that.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm back in the States after a great opportunity to visit Tokyo Disney for a few days.  By the way, they still have Legacy FP there and I owned it like you read about.



Very cool!    Now all the Tokyo Disney Execs are trying to figure out how to stop the uberusers!


----------



## g-dad66

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Very cool!    Now all the Tokyo Disney Execs are trying to figure out how to stop the uberusers!





Welcome back, troublemak....er, I mean, mesaboy.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm back in the States after a great opportunity to visit Tokyo Disney for a few days.  By the way, they still have Legacy FP there and I owned it like you read about.



Awesome - I hope we get to hear all about it!


----------



## mesaboy2

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Very cool!    Now all the Tokyo Disney Execs are trying to figure out how to stop the uberusers!



They can't stop me, they can only hope to contain me.


----------



## alicat130

We're about 3 weeks out from our trip and I was able to grab FP for SDMT for 4/5 members of my family. The times I grabbed are all different over a few hours and I wasn't able to get one for one person. Do you think I'll be able to grab another FP and get them close to overlapping or should we just plan to hit this at RD and change the FP back to BTMR?


----------



## Cluelyss

alicat130 said:


> We're about 3 weeks out from our trip and I was able to grab FP for SDMT for 4/5 members of my family. The times I grabbed are all different over a few hours and I wasn't able to get one for one person. Do you think I'll be able to grab another FP and get them close to overlapping or should we just plan to hit this at RD and change the FP back to BTMR?


Definitely keep checking, but if your main goal is to ride together, then I'd say try for RD. It will be difficult to get 5 overlapping time periods, I think. I am having trouble doing the same thing for my party of 4 for A&E, and my window just opened last night! But if you don't mind riding at different times, keep 'em and congrats on scoring them so close to your trip!!


----------



## Cluelyss

I see that the "copy" function is still available in the MDX app, but thought I remembered reading somewhere that this function didn't really work, or that the changes made this way weren't taking? Can anyone confirm? I have been able to get overlapping windows for A&E for 3 members of my party, and wanted to try to copy someone's plans over to my 4th, but am terrified it won't work and/or I will lose my current selections! Had anyone done this effectively? TIA!


----------



## alicat130

Cluelyss said:


> Definitely keep checking, but if your main goal is to ride together, then I'd say try for RD. It will be difficult to get 5 overlapping time periods, I think. I am having trouble doing the same thing for my party of 4 for A&E, and my window just opened last night! But if you don't mind riding at different times, keep 'em and congrats on scoring them so close to your trip!!



It's not so much that we have to ride together, but that the times are all separate over around 5 hours. Right now, it would waste our evening for our only day at MK. 

I tried copying plans and I wasn't able to get that to work.


----------



## Cluelyss

alicat130 said:


> It's not so much that we have to ride together, but that the times are all separate over around 5 hours. Right now, it would waste our evening for our only day at MK.  I tried copying plans and I wasn't able to get that to work.


Then not worth it, in my opinion, especially if you have the option of heading straight there at RD. May wait a bit longer, but won't ruin your entire evening!


----------



## alicat130

Cluelyss said:


> Then not worth it, in my opinion, especially if you have the option of heading straight there at RD. May wait a bit longer, but won't ruin your entire evening!



That's what I'm thinking.

FYI-I tried copying to our 5th person and it loaded a different screen, but just made his time for his third attraction,BTMR, match the time that I had for SDMT. I just did that last night. Hope that helps you!


----------



## spookymickey

If you have a child under 3, are they fine to come with you for the M&G's even though they don't have a FP+?  Sorry if this has been answered a million times, just trying to be thorough.


----------



## Cluelyss

spookymickey said:


> If you have a child under 3, are they fine to come with you for the M&G's even though they don't have a FP+?  Sorry if this has been answered a million times, just trying to be thorough.


Yes. Only 3 and over have a park ticket and therefore can get a FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

alicat130 said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  FYI-I tried copying to our 5th person and it loaded a different screen, but just made his time for his third attraction,BTMR, match the time that I had for SDMT. I just did that last night. Hope that helps you!


Thanks. I risked it and did the "copy" and it shows that it worked.....but I'm wondering if it really did? Guess we'll find out when we try to get in! Lol!!


----------



## spookymickey

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. Only 3 and over have a park ticket and therefore can get a FP+.



Great!  Thank you so much.  I was just worried about the FP+ lines and if they would not allow through those considering how in demand they are.  But great to hear!


----------



## 999DoomBuggies

What is the best time to book fast passes?  Is it still from roughly 11:30am to 6:00pm?  If it is within that time frame is it better earlier that way more fast passes can be picked up after the three have been used?


----------



## mulderxcoltrane

999DoomBuggies said:


> What is the best time to book fast passes?  Is it still from roughly 11:30am to 6:00pm?  If it is within that time frame is it better earlier that way more fast passes can be picked up after the three have been used?



My approach is to book for later in the day. You may get less FP+ that way, but if you're there at park opening, you won't really need FP+ for the first hour or so that a park is open (especially at MK). 

Others may think differently, but this is what we do.


----------



## Cluelyss

mulderxcoltrane said:


> My approach is to book for later in the day. You may get less FP+ that way, but if you're there at park opening, you won't really need FP+ for the first hour or so that a park is open (especially at MK).  Others may think differently, but this is what we do.


I would recommend the same, especially as there appears to be very little day-of availability outside MK.


----------



## got2sammies

Question: I think I have read correctly.... My brother and I have two different reservation number, two different MDE accounts for our November trip. We have linked it together under friends and family. I was able to make all our ADR no problem and could see their names. When I book fastpasses for ALL of us, its basically the same process? I would only need to use the "copy" function if someone is added at a later time (which will not happen) and I would need to get them a pass at our times right?


----------



## Cluelyss

got2sammies said:


> Question: I think I have read correctly.... My brother and I have two different reservation number, two different MDE accounts for our November trip. We have linked it together under friends and family. I was able to make all our ADR no problem and could see their names. When I book fastpasses for ALL of us, its basically the same process? I would only need to use the "copy" function if someone is added at a later time (which will not happen) and I would need to get them a pass at our times right?


Correct, unless there are children involved in both accounts. Only one adult can manage a child, so if your brother has children on his account, you cannot make FP+ selections for them.


----------



## donp

Cluelyss said:


> Correct, unless there are children involved in both accounts. Only one adult can manage a child, so if your brother has children on his account, you cannot make FP+ selections for them.



I think that you CAN do this--the permission just has to be granted.  I made FPs for all my three rooms---even my Friend's children that are staying in his room.


----------



## Cluelyss

donp said:


> I think that you CAN do this--the permission just has to be granted.  I made FPs for all my three rooms---even my Friend's children that are staying in his room.


Are the kids linked to your account or his? I tried to give DH permissions to schedule FP+ for our kids (we each have an MDX account, but the kids ate linked to mine) and the system told me a child could only be managed by 1 adult?


----------



## Accash

I have a weird and maybe dumb question 

My parents and I are going to Hollywood Studios tomorrow (our seasonal pass block out dates are finally done  ) and Toy Story Mania for all 3 of us for a FP+ is completely sold out.

Now on MDE, if I select one of us, that person can get Toy Story but when I go to do the whole "Copy From" on the MDE app, it literally messes it all up and no matter how many different ways I do it, it keeps messing it up.

So my question is, how can I have, let's say my mom, have a FP for Toy Story and get me and my dad to be copied to that same FP? (did that make sense? I'm sorry if it didn't)

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## elgerber

Accash said:


> I have a weird and maybe dumb question
> 
> My parents and I are going to Hollywood Studios tomorrow (our seasonal pass block out dates are finally done  ) and Toy Story Mania for all 3 of us for a FP+ is completely sold out.
> 
> Now on MDE, if I select one of us, that person can get Toy Story but when I go to do the whole "Copy From" on the MDE app, it literally messes it all up and no matter how many different ways I do it, it keeps messing it up.
> 
> So my question is, how can I have, let's say my mom, have a FP for Toy Story and get me and my dad to be copied to that same FP? (did that make sense? I'm sorry if it didn't)
> 
> Thank you for all your help!



I don't believe you can, unless there are 3 available.  My guess is there is only 1 available right now, and that's why you can see it if you try one at time. It will not copy to everyone, if there are not any available.


----------



## Cluelyss

Accash said:


> I have a weird and maybe dumb question   My parents and I are going to Hollywood Studios tomorrow (our seasonal pass block out dates are finally done  ) and Toy Story Mania for all 3 of us for a FP+ is completely sold out.  Now on MDE, if I select one of us, that person can get Toy Story but when I go to do the whole "Copy From" on the MDE app, it literally messes it all up and no matter how many different ways I do it, it keeps messing it up.  So my question is, how can I have, let's say my mom, have a FP for Toy Story and get me and my dad to be copied to that same FP? (did that make sense? I'm sorry if it didn't)  Thank you for all your help!


You may want to try scheduling separate times for all 3 of you that overlap somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Accash

elgerber said:


> I don't believe you can, unless there are 3 available.  My guess is there is only 1 available right now, and that's why you can see it if you try one at time. It will not copy to everyone, if there are not any available.



That's what I figured was going on. Thankfully we've been on this ride many times! Okay, thank you so much for responding 



Cluelyss said:


> You may want to try scheduling separate times for all 3 of you that overlap somewhere in the middle?




When I looked, it was like either 9-10 or 4-5 haha But it's okay! I'll check again tomorrow morning on the way there! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## got2sammies

Cluelyss said:


> Correct, unless there are children involved in both accounts. Only one adult can manage a child, so if your brother has children on his account, you cannot make FP+ selections for them.


Crap.. Yes I have a 15 year old and his are 9 and 6... But what if I was the one managing everybody? How does he give me permission on mde? At 60 days out? He Is the navy  so trying to coordinate is tough.. That's why I'm in charge


----------



## Cluelyss

got2sammies said:


> Crap.. Yes I have a 15 year old and his are 9 and 6... But what if I was the one managing everybody? How does he give me permission on mde? At 60 days out? He Is the navy  so trying to coordinate is tough.. That's why I'm in charge


If you are managing everyone, you should be fine. I think you should be able to tell who's linked to your account when you log into MDX (Under people you manage? Or something like that?)  Are you guys all on the same room reservation? If so, and you manage the reservation, you are probably all linked.


----------



## donp

Cluelyss said:


> Are the kids linked to your account or his? I tried to give DH permissions to schedule FP+ for our kids (we each have an MDX account, but the kids ate linked to mine) and the system told me a child could only be managed by 1 adult?



I think that there is a button to click in each of my friends kids profiles that HE had to do that allowed me to choose their FPs.  IT can do it as well if you call, I believe.


----------



## got2sammies

Thanks guys! I will try to ask him if he sees that on his MDE....


----------



## MartDM

Scenario...if we are on site and our travel companions our off site, but have linked their MDE/tickets is linked to my MDE, can we book FP+ for them along with ours at the 60 day point?

I have read conflicting information on this and I'm wondering if someone has a definitive answer.


----------



## mesaboy2

MartDM said:


> Scenario...if we are on site and our travel companions our off site, but have linked their MDE/tickets is linked to my MDE, *can we book FP+ for them along with ours at the 60 day point*?
> 
> I have read conflicting information on this and I'm wondering if someone has a definitive answer.



I don't have a definitive answer, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## fomocowife

Thanks!!!


----------



## volleygirl

Hello all!

I would bet I'm not the first one to ask this question, but there sure are a lot pages to read to find out!  We are a family of 4 and have reserved our Dwarf Mine ride for the two days we are at MK.  Problem is DD7 and DS10 do not want to do the same things after that.  Is there a way for me to connect all of us onto one ride, but then do different things for DD and I, and DS and DH?  For example, how do I reserve a time for DD and I to meet Anna and Elsa, and let DS and DH do Space Mountain at about the same time?

Is this even possible?

Thanks!
Kristine


----------



## crystal1273

volleygirl said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I would bet I'm not the first one to ask this question, but there sure are a lot pages to read to find out!  We are a family of 4 and have reserved our Dwarf Mine ride for the two days we are at MK.  Problem is DD7 and DS10 do not want to do the same things after that.  Is there a way for me to connect all of us onto one ride, but then do different things for DD and I, and DS and DH?  For example, how do I reserve a time for DD and I to meet Anna and Elsa, and let DS and DH do Space Mountain at about the same time?
> 
> Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kristine



I had the same situation as my DD15 does not like thrill rides and DD17 does. So I booked the more popular attraction like R&R for the four of us So in your case I would Do A&E first than went in and change R&R for DD15 and DH to TTSM and it gave me an overlapping time. Good Luck especially with A&E


----------



## Divaofdisney

Does anyone happen to know when is the earliest you can reserve FP+ for BOG lunch?? I know the attractions/M&G are 60 days prior- just wondering. thanks


----------



## donp

Divaofdisney said:


> Does anyone happen to know when is the earliest you can reserve FP+ for BOG lunch?? I know the attractions/M&G are 60 days prior- just wondering. thanks



27 days, as long as you are staying onsite. There is a whole other thread with all the details if you search for it on DisBoards (if you look at some of my posts, you should be able to find it).


----------



## Divaofdisney

donp said:


> 27 days, as long as you are staying onsite. There is a whole other thread with all the details if you search for it on DisBoards (if you look at some of my posts, you should be able to find it).



Thank you, that seems like a strange and odd # of days out to get FP+ - but oh well it is what it is and I will take that. Thanks so much.


----------



## donp

Divaofdisney said:


> Thank you, that seems like a strange and odd # of days out to get FP+ - but oh well it is what it is and I will take that. Thanks so much.



Agreed.  Sometimes, it will stop being 27 days, and then they will release a whole big section of days.  But, for the past month and a half, it has been 27 days.  And, BTW, it is not something that you need to try and snag midnight.  There should be plenty of spots the morning of your booking day.


----------



## Cluelyss

Divaofdisney said:


> Thank you, that seems like a strange and odd # of days out to get FP+ - but oh well it is what it is and I will take that. Thanks so much.


If you are interested in the BOG FP lunch thread, there's a link to it in the OP.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Cluelyss said:


> If you are interested in the BOG FP lunch thread, there's a link to it in the OP.



Thank you all very much!! So excited


----------



## MartDM

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't have a definitive answer, but I seriously doubt it.



Thanks...it didn't make sense to me either, but someone on a Facebook forum said it works.


----------



## BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM

Okay..two things I'm worried about..one is that we are separated on some of our FP+ (two of us riding one ride, two riding another) and they are only showing one of the rides on MDE. Secondly, any FP that ends say at 12:30 and the next one begins at 12:30 says time overlap.


----------



## mmkenn

Hi. Need some advice on my FP+/FP booking window which opens tonight. We are trapped in the tiering at DHS. We have twin 7 year olds so we have to do Toy Story. We also want to do Fantasmic on this trip. 

What should we do???

Thanks!


----------



## patrickpiteo

mmkenn said:


> Hi. Need some advice on my FP+/FP booking window which opens tonight. We are trapped in the tiering at DHS. We have twin 7 year olds so we have to do Toy Story. We also want to do Fantasmic on this trip.  What should we do???  Thanks!



I say Toy Story..


----------



## Amanda999

mmkenn said:


> Hi. Need some advice on my FP+/FP booking window which opens tonight. We are trapped in the tiering at DHS. We have twin 7 year olds so we have to do Toy Story. We also want to do Fantasmic on this trip.
> 
> What should we do???
> 
> Thanks!



Always book Toy Story fp. You have options for getting into F! without fp (meal, or wait) but no way would I wait in standby with my twins for TOy Story.  Depending on when you go to Disney it could be a two hour wait for TSMM.


----------



## mmkenn

patrickpiteo said:


> I say Toy Story..



Is there still a regular fastpass on Toy Story one and if I send the husband first thing in the morning, can he get one for all of us?  What will he need to take (a set of magic bands??)


----------



## cdurham1

mmkenn said:


> Hi. Need some advice on my FP+/FP booking window which opens tonight. We are trapped in the tiering at DHS. We have twin 7 year olds so we have to do Toy Story. We also want to do Fantasmic on this trip.
> 
> What should we do???
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> TSM,  unless you can be there for rope drop.  Then you could go straight for it right away and should be ok.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Cluelyss

BABY_EINSTEIN'S_MOM said:


> Okay..two things I'm worried about..one is that we are separated on some of our FP+ (two of us riding one ride, two riding another) and they are only showing one of the rides on MDE. Secondly, any FP that ends say at 12:30 and the next one begins at 12:30 says time overlap.


MDX will only show "your" FP+ attractions in the app. On the website, go to "My Itinerary" and make sure "Family" is selected in the drop down at the top of the page, and you should be able to see everyone. And don't worry about that overlap message, you'll be fine. The system won't let you schedule windows that truly overlap.


----------



## Cluelyss

mmkenn said:


> Is there still a regular fastpass on Toy Story one and if I send the husband first thing in the morning, can he get one for all of us?  What will he need to take (a set of magic bands??)


Legacy FP is gone, so you will need to schedule FP+ if you don't want to wait. This is exactly what we did, and scheduled a Fantasmic dining package to limit our wait there. Hate the tiering!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Cluelyss said:


> Legacy FP is gone, so you will need to schedule FP+ if you don't want to wait. This is exactly what we did, and scheduled a Fantasmic dining package to limit our wait there. Hate the tiering!



What is this tiering you all speak of? Not sure what you mean by this. Please forgive my ignorance on this question.


----------



## mesaboy2

Divaofdisney said:


> What is this tiering you all speak of? Not sure what you mean by this. Please forgive my ignorance on this question.



Explained in the first post.


----------



## Mhahnster

volleygirl said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I would bet I'm not the first one to ask this question, but there sure are a lot pages to read to find out!  We are a family of 4 and have reserved our Dwarf Mine ride for the two days we are at MK.  Problem is DD7 and DS10 do not want to do the same things after that.  Is there a way for me to connect all of us onto one ride, but then do different things for DD and I, and DS and DH?  For example, how do I reserve a time for DD and I to meet Anna and Elsa, and let DS and DH do Space Mountain at about the same time?
> 
> Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kristine



This is what we have run into as well.  We have DD6 and DS3, and they have to be linked to an adult to get fastpasses.  In essence one adult has to be linked to the kids FP+ group, and cannot select any of their own.

The new system is very limiting if you have different age groups or preferences in your traveling party.


----------



## mmkenn

Amanda999 said:


> Always book Toy Story fp. You have options for getting into F! without fp (meal, or wait) but no way would I wait in standby with my twins for TOy Story.  Depending on when you go to Disney it could be a two hour wait for TSMM.



Thanks for the advice all!  As much as it pains me to pay Fantasmic dining prices for Mama Melrose, this is what we decided to do. Scored both a FP+ for TS and a Fantasmic lunch reservation today. 

Thanks again!


----------



## RyMickey

When heading to book additional FastPasses after you've used your initial three, does every member in your party need to go to the FastPass machines or can one member just take all your group's bands?

And how does it work exactly?  Say I have five people in my party that want FastPasses for Space Mountain.  Will it allot me four FastPasses and then tell me I'm out of luck for a fifth if it's gone?  (Legacy FastPass times would at least only change by five minutes.)


----------



## Cluelyss

When my 60-day window opened, there was no Wishes availability on the night I wanted it.  Knowing that parades and fireworks don't always appear right at 60 days, I scheduled another attraction with a 9-10 return window, as I believe we've all discussed that when you swap one attraction for another, you are limited to an attraction that is available during the same return window as your original FP+.  This way I figured I'd be able to keep searching for Wishes and be able to switch it if/when it appeared.  However, while searching the other night, A&E showed up as an option for me to swap to.  Of course I grabbed it, as this is another FP+ option I've been stalking, but when it showed up in my plans, the return window for A&E was 6-7 (which is NOT the same time as my original FP was scheduled).  So it would appear that MDX is giving options for attractions that have availability outside the original return window.  I was on the app, so functionality may be different online, but as this is the first time I've seen this, I wanted to pass it along.  Note sure if this is new, or I'm just out of the loop, but previously when I've made changes to a scheduled attraction, it's always switched me to a similar return window for the new attraction, and then I was able to modify the time from there.  Hopefully this will make searching for some of those harder to come by attractions a little easier, if we are not locked into a specific time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cluelyss said:


> as I believe we've all discussed that when you swap one attraction for another, you are limited to an attraction that is available during the same return window as your original FP+.



FWIW when I modified an attraction about a week ago, I was also able to simultaneously pick a different time for it from a drop-down menu with times listed -- booked it for a different time altogether. Maybe this is not consistent on the site?


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> FWIW when I modified an attraction about a week ago, I was also able to simultaneously pick a different time for it from a drop-down menu with times listed -- booked it for a different time altogether. Maybe this is not consistent on the site?


I've had that happen too, but on the initial screen it's always said "select another attraction available between...(original return window)". Then I've been able to change the time immediately from all available return windows for the new attraction.


----------



## Mousequake

I may have just made a mistake-- I cancelled a FP+ for Splash Mountain because I wanted to search for a FP+ for Wishes or Electrical Parade for that night. Now I'm stuck with two FP+ reservations for that day (7DMT and FoF Parade) and can't figure out a way to add a third without wiping out the two I already have. Am I missing something, or is there no way to add a single FP+ if you have one reservation slot open?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mousequake said:


> I may have just made a mistake-- I cancelled a FP+ for Splash Mountain because I wanted to search for a FP+ for Wishes or Electrical Parade for that night. Now I'm stuck with two FP+ reservations for that day (7DMT and FoF Parade) and can't figure out a way to add a third without wiping out the two I already have. Am I missing something, or is there no way to add a single FP+ if you have one reservation slot open?


I believe you have to start over for the day. Perhaps try calling Disney directly to see if there is anything they can do, but all the reports I've read in this thread state that once you cancel a FP+ you cannot get back to 3 without wiping out the entire day. In the future, to search for availability for another attraction, just select the option to "change existing reservation for another attraction or time" and then select the option to switch the attraction. You will see what is available still for the day. And if it's not what you're looking for, just hit "cancel" and you will revert back to your original selections. Good luck!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mousequake said:


> I may have just made a mistake-- I cancelled a FP+ for Splash Mountain because I wanted to search for a FP+ for Wishes or Electrical Parade for that night. Now I'm stuck with two FP+ reservations for that day (7DMT and FoF Parade) and can't figure out a way to add a third without wiping out the two I already have. Am I missing something, or is there no way to add a single FP+ if you have one reservation slot open?



To resolve yourself you would have to start over for that day, effectively canceling remaining FP in order to add a third.   

Others have reporting calling Disney help desk and having them manually add a third FP+. Some have also reported that if you do this, you cannot edit the one CM adds yourself.


----------



## Raya

Timing advice?

We have 1 day in MK. It's our only chance to see FoF parade. I'd like to get a FP. We also have 2 MNSSHP days in MK. I'd like to get at least 1 if not 3 7DMT FPs. 

What time should I try to get our FPs? Do I need to be up at midnight or 1AM?  I want afternoon FPs, like after 1pm. Does that make a difference?

I gather from this thread that parades don't usually show up at 60 days but appear later. When is 'later'? 

If I can get the FoF viewing spot, how long before the parade do I need to be there? How does that FP work?


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> Timing advice?  We have 1 day in MK. It's our only chance to see FoF parade. I'd like to get a FP. We also have 2 MNSSHP days in MK. I'd like to get at least 1 if not 3 7DMT FPs.  What time should I try to get our FPs? Do I need to be up at midnight or 1AM?  I want afternoon FPs, like after 1pm. Does that make a difference?  I gather from this thread that parades don't usually show up at 60 days but appear later. When is 'later'?  If I can get the FoF viewing spot, how long before the parade do I need to be there? How does that FP work?


 There does not appear to be any rhyme or reason as to when the parades and fireworks show up. I can tell you that when I booked mine at midnight on my 60-day mark, there was no fireworks or parade availability left on our main day at MK (they were listed, but said there was "no fast pass availability remaining for that day"). But that was also the second day of our trip. If you're looking for something later in your trip, you might be okay not booking right at midnight. But if it were me, I wouldn't risk it if it's something you really want.


----------



## McKelly

So, it sounds like the Wishes and parade FP are coming out at close to 60 days. Am I misinterpreting this?


----------



## Cluelyss

McKelly said:


> So, it sounds like the Wishes and parade FP are coming out at close to 60 days. Am I misinterpreting this?


They were there for me at 60 days (I just scheduled last week).


----------



## wdwrule

Cluelyss said:


> They were there for me at 60 days (I just scheduled last week).



Just curious . . . was this a Wishes Fp+?  I'm still trying to get a Wishes Fp+ for the end of September and I keep seeing no availability.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwrule said:


> Just curious . . . was this a Wishes Fp+?  I'm still trying to get a Wishes Fp+ for the end of September and I keep seeing no availability.


Yes. I only checked for one day of my trip, but it was gone at my 60 day mark.  I'm assuming it had been released and filled as it said "all fast passes for this date have been distributed" or something on the attraction list.


----------



## McKelly

I wonder if they will offer this seating for the Fantasy in the Sky Fireworks on the 30th and the 31st? I just don't know if I should use a FP for it though because that means I will only have 2 FP for the entire day then....one of the busiest days of the year...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Poohsmommi

Where do you sit with a FP reservation for the parade?


----------



## mesaboy2

Poohsmommi said:


> Where do you sit with a FP reservation for the parade?



As mentioned in the OP, in the central Hub directly across from the castle.


----------



## Frozen2014

I lost where I saw this, but someone posted this link in another thread....VERY helpful and answers a lot of questions that are asked on here of how to use the FastPast+ system.  My day is tomorrow night...am nervous and anxious to see if I can get all my options.  With this site, I feel a bit better going in as it show how to navigate and how to try and get the hard ones such as A&E and 7DMT

http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


----------



## wdwrule

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. I only checked for one day of my trip, but it was gone at my 60 day mark.  I'm assuming it had been released and filled as it said "all fast passes for this date have been distributed" or something on the attraction list.



Ok thanks!   At least there's hope.  I guess I'll keep trying.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwrule said:


> Ok thanks!   At least there's hope.  I guess I'll keep trying.


I'm still checking every day!!


----------



## Moomduck1

I thought Swan and Dolphin were 30 days not 60


----------



## HeyIt'sMe

Question - I know FP+ times cannot overlap. However when I made my FP+ selections tonight it let me make several where the ending time of one is the same as the starting time of the next one. For example:

Spaceship Earth  3:45pm - 4:45pm
Soarin               4:45pm - 5:45pm

There is a little gray box that states "Time Overlap" when I go back and view the details of my FP+ reservations.

Is this going to cause problems?


----------



## ckelly14

Moomduck1 said:


> I thought Swan and Dolphin were 30 days not 60



60 days, same as on site.


----------



## wdwrule

Cluelyss said:


> I'm still checking every day!!



One more question about Wishes Fp+ . . . for the one day I keep checking, I'm trying to "change experience" with my latest existing Fp+ which is around 2:00.  Do I need to change that time for a later time that's closer to when Wishes would begin?  Or won't it make a difference?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HeyIt'sMe said:


> Question - I know FP+ times cannot overlap. However when I made my FP+ selections tonight it let me make several where the ending time of one is the same as the starting time of the next one. For example:
> 
> Spaceship Earth  3:45pm - 4:45pm
> Soarin               4:45pm - 5:45pm
> 
> There is a little gray box that states "Time Overlap" when I go back and view the details of my FP+ reservations.
> 
> Is this going to cause problems?



Didn't cause us problems back in Feb, and many of our FP windows are like this for our trip in Oct.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwrule said:


> One more question about Wishes Fp+ . . . for the one day I keep checking, I'm trying to "change experience" with my latest existing Fp+ which is around 2:00.  Do I need to change that time for a later time that's closer to when Wishes would begin?  Or won't it make a difference?


I don't think it makes a difference; I was able to change an experience to a completely different time slot. However, I do have something scheduled from 8:50-9:50 that I am using to check for Wishes, just in case it does


----------



## Cluelyss

HeyIt'sMe said:


> Question - I know FP+ times cannot overlap. However when I made my FP+ selections tonight it let me make several where the ending time of one is the same as the starting time of the next one. For example:  Spaceship Earth  3:45pm - 4:45pm Soarin               4:45pm - 5:45pm  There is a little gray box that states "Time Overlap" when I go back and view the details of my FP+ reservations.  Is this going to cause problems?


I have several of these as well, same with my dining (FP+ for 11:30-12:30 with ADR at 12:25 for example). I think this notification is for our benefit only, as MDX will not allow you to schedule two FP windows that truly overlap.


----------



## Mousequake

Mousequake said:


> I may have just made a mistake-- I cancelled a FP+ for Splash Mountain because I wanted to search for a FP+ for Wishes or Electrical Parade for that night. Now I'm stuck with two FP+ reservations for that day (7DMT and FoF Parade) and can't figure out a way to add a third without wiping out the two I already have. Am I missing something, or is there no way to add a single FP+ if you have one reservation slot open?





Cluelyss said:


> I believe you have to start over for the day. Perhaps try calling Disney directly to see if there is anything they can do, but all the reports I've read in this thread state that once you cancel a FP+ you cannot get back to 3 without wiping out the entire day. In the future, to search for availability for another attraction, just select the option to "change existing reservation for another attraction or time" and then select the option to switch the attraction. You will see what is available still for the day. And if it's not what you're looking for, just hit "cancel" and you will revert back to your original selections. Good luck!





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> To resolve yourself you would have to start over for that day, effectively canceling remaining FP in order to add a third.
> 
> Others have reporting calling Disney help desk and having them manually add a third FP+. Some have also reported that if you do this, you cannot edit the one CM adds yourself.



I was able to call Disney tech support, and they successfully added back my FP+ without canceling the other two. It shows up as a regular FP+ and I can still edit it or change it to another attraction if I want. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mousequake said:


> I was able to call Disney tech support, and they successfully added back my FP+ without canceling the other two. It shows up as a regular FP+ and I can still edit it or change it to another attraction if I want.  Thanks for the advice!



Awesome!!


----------



## cattywampus

I will have regular PH tickets at the 60 day mark for FPP.  I currently have an Annual Pass for Disneyland and will use the WDW tickets to upgrade to Premier Annual Pass.

Unfortunately, it looks like I will have to wait until I arrive at WDW to do the upgrade -- I was hoping to get it all done at DL, prior to the 60 FPP mark.

If I make all of my FPP based upon the PH tickets linked to account, how do I make sure that they transfer to the AP?  I'm worried that they will all disappear when I upgrade the the AP.


----------



## sdd1841

Visiting Animal kingdom on Sept 16.   Crowd level 2/3.   What would you fast pass and when?  We are not arriving until close to 10 so I figured I  would get the safari and the EE.   I want to do kali but not until later in the day....but if I make a fp for later in the day, I have to wail until after the third fp window to book a fourth....want to make sure to get to Dino, nemo and FOTLK too.

Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## cel_disney

I have our FP reservations for our trip and I am still looking to get A&E on a different day and also to watch for the Frozen Sing Along at DHS.  When I try to change my FP to something different, I get to choose changing the time or changing the experience.  If I select change the experience, it pops up a window that gives a list of the experiences available at the same exact time as my current attraction timeslot.  

How do I keep checking the entire day to see if an A&E FP opens up?  I was hoping that if I tried to change 1 FP that it would give me all possible options for the day that didn't overlap with my other 2 FPs...not just for the 1 hour that I was previously booked for a FP?  help please!


----------



## cel_disney

cel_disney said:


> I have our FP reservations for our trip and I am still looking to get A&E on a different day and also to watch for the Frozen Sing Along at DHS.  When I try to change my FP to something different, I get to choose changing the time or changing the experience.  If I select change the experience, it pops up a window that gives a list of the experiences available at the same exact time as my current attraction timeslot.
> 
> How do I keep checking the entire day to see if an A&E FP opens up?  I was hoping that if I tried to change 1 FP that it would give me all possible options for the day that didn't overlap with my other 2 FPs...not just for the 1 hour that I was previously booked for a FP?  help please!



Nevermind!  I figured it out and was able to answer my own question...it does show all available attractions for that day...


----------



## suzymouse724

I just booked fp+ for our October trip (week of October 19) on each day we will be at the MK enchanted tales with belle was unavailable and it said it was under refurbishment?? I had not seen that listed on any of the refurb calendars? Does anyone know if this is accurate or a glitch?


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Hi there.  Booked our FP+ yesterday at our 60 day mark and sadly wasn't able to get SDMT for either of our MK days .

We are a party of three and I'm trying to determine the best way to keep searching for a SDMT opening.  I went ahead and made three other choices each of our days (one of the days is actually our MNSSHP day and it let me make choices from 4-7).  Is there some advantage to cancelling what I booked and just looking for SDMT as if I'm booking from scratch or is it all the same to just keep trying to modify what I have and hoping a SDMT comes up?

I also read that some people have luck when trying to book for just one or two people at a time.  Can this be done via the modify option or would I have to delete my choices and start the booking over completely? I really don't understand how this one works and I'm afraid if I book for just two of us I won't be able to get anything for our third person later on. I'm so confused, thanks for any help!


----------



## Limes96

Logged in at midnight the moment my FP+ window opened, and already no Anna/Elsa availability. Rats! Poor Cinderella and Rapunzel. Imagine all the little girls everywhere, sighing, and saying...Well, if I can't meet Anna and Elsa, I GUESS Cinderella and Rapunzel will do. Lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Hi there.  Booked our FP+ yesterday at our 60 day mark and sadly wasn't able to get SDMT for either of our MK days .  We are a party of three and I'm trying to determine the best way to keep searching for a SDMT opening.  I went ahead and made three other choices each of our days (one of the days is actually our MNSSHP day and it let me make choices from 4-7).  Is there some advantage to cancelling what I booked and just looking for SDMT as if I'm booking from scratch or is it all the same to just keep trying to modify what I have and hoping a SDMT comes up?  I also read that some people have luck when trying to book for just one or two people at a time.  Can this be done via the modify option or would I have to delete my choices and start the booking over completely? I really don't understand how this one works and I'm afraid if I book for just two of us I won't be able to get anything for our third person later on. I'm so confused, thanks for any help!


To search for just one at a time, select modify the attraction, then just select one individual. You will get a list of all available attractions, and hopefully 7DMT will pop up. Do this for all members of your party, transferring one at a time. Then hopefully you can tweak the times for each individual and end up with a period of time that overlaps for everyone. This is how I was able to get A&E for my family, as there were no blocks of 4 available at my 60-day mark. But I was able the get singles in 10-minute increments of each other. Good luck!


----------



## Cluelyss

Limes96 said:


> Logged in at midnight the moment my FP+ window opened, and already no Anna/Elsa availability. Rats! Poor Cinderella and Rapunzel. Imagine all the little girls everywhere, sighing, and saying...Well, if I can't meet Anna and Elsa, I GUESS Cinderella and Rapunzel will do. Lol.


I know! I feel so sad for them!!! Last trip my daughter was DESPERATE to meet Rapunzel!!! Keep checking for A&E, especially singles. I've seen them pop up every once in a while as I continue to tweak our plans!


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Cluelyss said:


> To search for just one at a time, select modify the attraction, then just select one individual. You will get a list of all available attractions, and hopefully 7DMT will pop up. Do this for all members of your party, transferring one at a time. Then hopefully you can tweak the times for each individual and end up with a period of time that overlaps for everyone. This is how I was able to get A&E for my family, as there were no blocks of 4 available at my 60-day mark. But I was able the get singles in 10-minute increments of each other. Good luck!



Thank you for the responding.

Ugh, I feel like such a dope but I can not get this to work .  I'm going into to "update a FastPass+ experience" then I select the date and go under "change experience" but no where does it let me select just one member of our party.  The only place to select individual members is under "select a new time" but I think that's just giving me a new time for the same attraction I already have booked. I'm afraid to monkey with it too much and loose what I already have.  Clearly I am just not getting this and it's making me feel pretty stupid.


----------



## Cluelyss

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Thank you for the responding.  Ugh, I feel like such a dope but I can not get this to work .  I'm going into to "update a FastPass+ experience" then I select the date and go under "change experience" but no where does it let me select just one member of our party.  The only place to select individual members is under "select a new time" but I think that's just giving me a new time for the same attraction I already have booked. I'm afraid to monkey with it too much and loose what I already have.  Clearly I am just not getting this and it's making me feel pretty stupid.


Are you going this on the app or online? If you are in the app, once you select the attraction to change, it should give you a list of those people that share this FP+ on the next page.  From there, just hit the circle next to one person and then you will be changing that individual only. (I find the app much more user-friendly for making changes!). If you are on the website, the prompts are not the same. I just tried to play around with it myself, and could only locate the ability to change times for an individual, not the attraction. Maybe someone else here can help....or give the app a try if you haven't.


----------



## BStew

cel_disney said:


> Nevermind!  I figured it out and was able to answer my own question...it does show all available attractions for that day...



What was the answer? We'll be booking ours in a couple weeks so would love to know in case I have the same question.


----------



## disneydee6

Can you book different rides for the same group? 

For example, A group of 5 people, 3 people in group want to go on ToT, remaining 2 will not be going on that ride, can those book a different ride (say Star Tours or something...) I'm sorry in advance if this has been asked and answered before.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Cluelyss said:


> Are you going this on the app or online? If you are in the app, once you select the attraction to change, it should give you a list of those people that share this FP+ on the next page.  From there, just hit the circle next to one person and then you will be changing that individual only. (I find the app much more user-friendly for making changes!). If you are on the website, the prompts are not the same. I just tried to play around with it myself, and could only locate the ability to change times for an individual, not the attraction. Maybe someone else here can help....or give the app a try if you haven't.



Hi there! Thank you for responding - I am trying to do this on our PC.  DH has the app on his iPhone so I think I'll punt this over to him and let him take a shot at it.  The other thing I thought of, but was too nervous to try (lest I mess something up) was to change DH's time for our existing attraction and see if that would somehow "separate" his FP+ selection from the other two of us and then let us modify the attraction. It's good to know that the app is user friendly because I'm not finding it very intuitive on the PC at all!


----------



## Cluelyss

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Hi there! Thank you for responding - I am trying to do this on our PC.  DH has the app on his iPhone so I think I'll punt this over to him and let him take a shot at it.  The other thing I thought of, but was too nervous to try (lest I mess something up) was to change DH's time for our existing attraction and see if that would somehow "separate" his FP+ selection from the other two of us and then let us modify the attraction. It's good to know that the app is user friendly because I'm not finding it very intuitive on the PC at all!


That may work, but it's probably just easier to do on the app!


----------



## Cluelyss

If I have a FP+ scheduled for an attraction, and when I show up during my return window there is little to no standby wait, do I have the option of riding SB and changing my FP for something else later in the day? Or would I have had to make the change before my return window opened up? I have a few attractions scheduled that probably don't need a FP, but we wanted to do them at a specific time, so wasn't sure if I could change them if the SB wait ended up being short?


----------



## mesaboy2

disneydee6 said:


> Can you book different rides for the same group?
> 
> For example, A group of 5 people, 3 people in group want to go on ToT, remaining 2 will not be going on that ride, can those book a different ride (say Star Tours or something...) I'm sorry in advance if this has been asked and answered before.



Bullet #13 in the original post.


----------



## wheredreamsbegin

I have a friend planning to arrive at the Magic Kingdom on Easter Sunday in the afternoon.  She will be staying on property and has booked tickets and the dining plan through WDW.  She is planning to make Fastpass+ reservations at the 60 day mark.  She is planning to arrange FP+ for the MK for Easter Sunday afternoon.  If the park is closed due to capacity, what will happen to those FP+?  Will she be permitted to enter the park?  Will she be able to get FP+ at another park?  

I apologize if this has already been answered. TIA!


----------



## cel_disney

wheredreamsbegin said:


> I have a friend planning to arrive at the Magic Kingdom on Easter Sunday in the afternoon.  She will be staying on property and has booked tickets and the dining plan through WDW.  She is planning to make Fastpass+ reservations at the 60 day mark.  She is planning to arrange FP+ for the MK for Easter Sunday afternoon.  If the park is closed due to capacity, what will happen to those FP+?  Will she be permitted to enter the park?  Will she be able to get FP+ at another park?  I apologize if this has already been answered. TIA!




She will be able to make new FP+ for whatever park she goes to based on whatever is still available...she will be able to change them from her phone assuming she has not yet used one of the MK FP+.

You said she was an onsite guest - Will she also have an ADR to help her get thru some additional levels of closure?     I dont believe that having a FP is going to be grounds for a new interim level of closure but stranger things have happened...


----------



## wheredreamsbegin

cel_disney said:


> She will be able to make new FP+ for whatever park she goes to based on whatever is still available...she will be able to change them from her phone assuming she has not yet used one of the MK FP+.
> 
> You said she was an onsite guest - Will she also have an ADR to help her get thru some additional levels of closure?     I dont believe that having a FP is going to be grounds for a new interim level of closure but stranger things have happened...



Thanks for responding so quickly!  I think she might have been planning to make a dinner ADR at Chef Mickey's; however, if having an in-park ADR would increase her chances of getting into the MK, she might change her mind!


----------



## Raya

I am 65 days before my trip. When I log into MDE the calendar shows only the next 30 days as light blue/available to be selected. How can I get the 60 day advance? 

If it never appears (I've been watching for a while) what number do I call to book FP+?

(Some details: I'm online, not using the app. My onsite resort reservation is showing, and my tickets are linked.)


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> I am 65 days before my trip. When I log into MDE the calendar shows only the next 30 days as light blue/available to be selected. How can I get the 60 day advance?  If it never appears (I've been watching for a while) what number do I call to book FP+?


I'm guessing you have a party ticket linked to your account, which is why you are seeing only 30-days out. Your 60-day window will not appear until midnight on that 60th day. At that time, you will be able to select the days of your trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

For those of you still searching for A&E or SDMT FP+, I just learned that there is actually a FP cancellation board!  There is currently one for August, September and October.  You can search the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies with "A&E SDMT cancellation" and your month of choice. Any combination of those words should work to locate the board.  Also, unlike the ADR cancellation boards, you are welcome to make wanted or trade posts as well.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Raya

Cluelyss said:


> I'm guessing you have a party ticket linked to your account, which is why you are seeing only 30-days out. Your 60-day window will not appear until midnight on that 60th day. At that time, you will be able to select the days of your trip.



I have both party tickets and regular tickets. Why does that make a difference? Can't I schedule a party ticket FP+ 60 days out?


----------



## Frozen2014

Raya said:


> I am 65 days before my trip. When I log into MDE the calendar shows only the next 30 days as light blue/available to be selected. How can I get the 60 day advance?
> 
> If it never appears (I've been watching for a while) what number do I call to book FP+?
> 
> (Some details: I'm online, not using the app. My onsite resort reservation is showing, and my tickets are linked.)



I had the exact same thing due to purchashing a MNSSHP ticket.  But on my FP night, right at 12:00am, the dates opened up and I was able to see all of my trip.  Just keep going back in for the selection and it should open up on your date at midnight.


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> I have both party tickets and regular tickets. Why does that make a difference? Can't I schedule a party ticket FP+ 60 days out?


Yes, you will be able to schedule both at 60 days. The reason you are only seeing 30-days with the party ticket is because the system considers you a "day guest" right now. Once you hit the 60-day mark of your on-sight reservation, the window will advance to 60 days to schedule both your park tickets and your party ticket.


----------



## mesaboy2

Raya said:


> I have both party tickets and regular tickets. Why does that make a difference? Can't I schedule a party ticket FP+ 60 days out?



The 30-day/60-day window thing is addressed in the first post.  See Bullet #7 and specifically the green text.


----------



## kitty2kidz




----------



## labdogs42

We are traveling with another family and I have them added to MDE and I have their reservation number in there, but they aren't showing as people to choose when I try to test making FP+ ressies.  They should be there, right?  Any thoughts on how I fix this?  I have 9 days before my real booking window and I need to be locked and loaded to get A+E!


----------



## patrickpiteo

labdogs42 said:


> We are traveling with another family and I have them added to MDE and I have their reservation number in there, but they aren't showing as people to choose when I try to test making FP+ ressies.  They should be there, right?  Any thoughts on how I fix this?  I have 9 days before my real booking window and I need to be locked and loaded to get A+E!


 good luck


----------



## wajones2

labdogs42 said:


> We are traveling with another family and I have them added to MDE and I have their reservation number in there, but they aren't showing as people to choose when I try to test making FP+ ressies.  They should be there, right?  Any thoughts on how I fix this?  I have 9 days before my real booking window and I need to be locked and loaded to get A+E!



Call MDE support and they will help u.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Thank you! Mesaboy2


----------



## troyseyfert

Quick question on turtle talk with crush...if I show up for standby, will I be turned away?  Is it imperative to have a fp+ for this attraction or no?  I saw the ranking for this but I don't know if that means I'll be turned away if I try to do standby...

Just some background...our family is going sept. 26th - oct. 5th so crowds might won't be as bad as summer...

Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

troyseyfert said:


> Quick question on turtle talk with crush...if I show up for standby, will I be turned away?  Is it imperative to have a fp+ for this attraction or no?  I saw the ranking for this but I don't know if that means I'll be turned away if I try to do standby...
> 
> Just some background...our family is going sept. 26th - oct. 5th so crowds might won't be as bad as summer...
> 
> Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!



Standby is always an option, unless WDW revisits that Standby+ test option from a few weeks ago or the FP-only M&Gs they attempted (and then quickly pulled) a couple of months ago.  There are no indications either are coming back at this time.


----------



## troyseyfert

mesaboy2 said:


> Standby is always an option, unless WDW revisits that Standby+ test option from a few weeks ago or the FP-only M&Gs they attempted (and then quickly pulled) a couple of months ago.  There are no indications either are coming back at this time.



I guess im wondering if people have been turned away from standby for the show?  Or do you have to get there really early in order to secure a spot before the show?  I got fast passes to soarin, mission space, and spaceship earth but am reconsidering my picks if turtle talk is tough to get into during the day.


----------



## nooneshome

wajones2 said:


> Call MDE support and they will help u.



What is the phone number for MDE support?


----------



## mesaboy2

troyseyfert said:


> I guess im wondering if people have been turned away from standby for the show?  Or do you have to get there really early in order to secure a spot before the show?  I got fast passes to soarin, mission space, and spaceship earth but am reconsidering my picks if turtle talk is tough to get into during the day.



The shows are fairly frequent as I recall, so you'd just have to wait for the next cycle, worst case.


----------



## nooneshome

This is going to be our first trip with FP + and yes I am a nervous wreck.  Our 60 window opens in about 20+ days.  When i go to the First, Select FastPass+ Party page the only person i can select is for a ticket for a cousin that couldn't make our last trip 2 years ago.  Shouldn't the people in our package show up to at least select FPs for the 30 day window?  My biggest fear is that our names won't be there when our window opes.  Our tix show up on the My Reservations & Tickets page.


----------



## wajones2

nooneshome said:


> What is the phone number for MDE support?



  tel407)939-4357


----------



## Nancyg56

nooneshome said:


> This is going to be our first trip with FP + and yes I am a nervous wreck.  Our 60 window opens in about 20+ days.  When i go to the First, Select FastPass+ Party page the only person i can select is for a ticket for a cousin that couldn't make our last trip 2 years ago.  Shouldn't the people in our package show up to at least select FPs for the 30 day window?  My biggest fear is that our names won't be there when our window opes.  Our tix show up on the My Reservations & Tickets page.



Call the support line and they will help you. I had made such a terrible mess out of mine, I had three of one person, people who were not coming, and somehow, my friend and I (who were the only ones on this trip) were listed as infants! No wonder my tickets did not know where to link! 

The Tech guy fixed it all, and my FP+ day worked perfectly.


----------



## Kirby

I have a question about FP.  My daughter and I are planning a trip the first week of December.  It's not set in stone but we're hoping it's a go, it all depends on her job.

Since our trip is not a for sure thing, we're not going to purchase tickets until we get there.  And since her husband is in the military, we'll stop at SOG since we're staying offsite to get them.

So now to my question,  is it possible to nowadays to ride the popular rides without a FP?  It just seems that everyone is pre-booking their rides and wondering what we are going to face once we get there.


----------



## disneyworldmomma

This has probably been asked before and I just missed it. (If so I'm sorry) However I have been trying to book Be our guest for lunch using the FASTPASS+ link on the first post but it wont let me type in the letters??? Any ideas???


----------



## GigiDisneyfreak

disneyworldmomma said:


> This has probably been asked before and I just missed it. (If so I'm sorry) However I have been trying to book Be our guest for lunch using the FASTPASS+ link on the first post but it wont let me type in the letters??? Any ideas???



You need your reservation number which is all numbers starting with either 43 or 44 and is 12 digits long. There is a great thread on the dining forums here is the link 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310867
In the first post you will be able to find out how to get your reservation #. If you booked a package the alpha numeric number you have doesn't work, but you do have an all numeric reservation number and there are numerous tricks in the thread I posted that will let you get your number to book your BOG fp good luck


----------



## disneyworldmomma

THANK YOU it finally worked HOWEVER NO open windows!!!!! September OR December :-(


----------



## wajones2

We have 5 day passes linked to MDE and will be booking FP+ in a week. I plan to upgrade our passes to AP when we arrive on site. Do you know if this will impact previously scheduled FP+?


----------



## Cluelyss

nooneshome said:


> This is going to be our first trip with FP + and yes I am a nervous wreck.  Our 60 window opens in about 20+ days.  When i go to the First, Select FastPass+ Party page the only person i can select is for a ticket for a cousin that couldn't make our last trip 2 years ago.  Shouldn't the people in our package show up to at least select FPs for the 30 day window?  My biggest fear is that our names won't be there when our window opes.  Our tix show up on the My Reservations & Tickets page.


If you have a package with tickets, you won't be able to see anything until your 60-day window opens up. The only way you would have access to the 30-day calendar is if you had some type of current ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP) or an old no-expiration ticket. I know it's terrifying to wait until the last minute to know if everything is ok, but as long as your reservation info is correct, you should be fine.


----------



## shaybay

disneyworldmomma said:


> THANK YOU it finally worked HOWEVER NO open windows!!!!! September OR December :-(


. Wanting a BOG FP for lunch too and  from everything I've read on the boards the day will just say no available times until you are 27 days out from the day you want.  Then it opens up. Waiting impatiently to try. Have everything in order and now just counting down the days.


----------



## donp

disneyworldmomma said:


> THANK YOU it finally worked HOWEVER NO open windows!!!!! September OR December :-(



Yes, as said above, must be 27 days out.  Go back and read that first page of the thread mentioned above.  It will tell you almost everything you need to know and allay your fears.   You will likely get exactly what you want.


----------



## Sparkie

Question:

This information is from the first page:
All 3 prebooked FP+ must be in the same park. However, the additional day-of FP+s can be scheduled in a different park only if the ticket associated via MDX has the hopper option added. To use FP+ in a different park, all 3 existing FP+s must expire once one is used. In-park kiosks can only schedule FP+ for an attraction in the same park, therefore it will be necessary to travel to the other park before scheduling a day-of FP+. You may be able to convince iPad-equipped CMs to do this for you from another park.

So, lets say I only prebooked 2 fastpasses for park #1 but want to hop to park #2 and obtain a fastpass from the kiosk. Since I didnt prebook 3 and havent used 3 will this be allowed OR should I just pick up a third at park #1 at random from the kiosk, let it expire as we travel to park #2 and book additional FP+ at the kiosk.


----------



## mesaboy2

Sparkie said:


> Question:
> 
> This information is from the first page:  All 3 prebooked FP+ must be in the same park. However, the additional day-of FP+s can be scheduled in a different park only if the ticket associated via MDX has the hopper option added. To use FP+ in a different park, all 3 existing FP+s must expire once one is used. In-park kiosks can only schedule FP+ for an attraction in the same park, therefore it will be necessary to travel to the other park before scheduling a day-of FP+. You may be able to convince iPad-equipped CMs to do this for you from another park.
> 
> So, *lets say I only prebooked 2 fastpasses for park #1* but want to hop to park #2 and obtain a fastpass from the kiosk. Since I didnt prebook 3 and havent used 3 will this be allowed OR should I just pick up a third at park #1 at random from the kiosk, let it expire as we travel to park #2 and book additional FP+ at the kiosk.



The system forces you to select 3 FPs each day, no less.


----------



## nooneshome

Cluelyss said:


> If you have a package with tickets, you won't be able to see anything until your 60-day window opens up. The only way you would have access to the 30-day calendar is if you had some type of current ticket linked to your account (MNSSHP or MVMCP) or an old no-expiration ticket. I know it's terrifying to wait until the last minute to know if everything is ok, but as long as your reservation info is correct, you should be fine.



Thanks a bunch!  It just worries me that none of the people on our package show up on the FP+ page.


----------



## Bamfield

Sparkie said:


> Question:
> 
> So, lets say I only prebooked 2 fastpasses for park #1 but want to hop to park #2 and obtain a fastpass from the kiosk. Since I didnt prebook 3 and havent used 3 will this be allowed OR should I just pick up a third at park #1 at random from the kiosk, let it expire as we travel to park #2 and book additional FP+ at the kiosk.





mesaboy2 said:


> The system forces you to select 3 FPs each day, no less.



I just had this same question. The only way around this is to book a 3rd one you don't need?  I feel bad because someone else could use it, seems like the MB would recognize you have gone to a different park and the system would allow it?  Guess something else to improve on for the future.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## donp

Bamfield said:


> I just had this same question. The only way around this is to book a 3rd one you don't need?  I feel bad because someone else could use it, seems like the MB would recognize you have gone to a different park and the system would allow it?  Guess something else to improve on for the future.  Thanks for the information.



I think that I have read that there is a way to cancel your third FP without canceling out all three.  But, I think there was something about you could only do it on full website and not on the App.  Anyone recall this? Done this?  I believe that you could then go to your other park and start adding one at a time instead of waiting on that third one to naturally expire.  Read that, but have no experience with that yet. Fire away if I am wrong.


----------



## Sparkie

Yes, I originally booked 3 because the system forced me to. But then I cancelled the one I didn't want. But now I can't book a third without cancelling all of them and rebooking. So I guess I will book a third at the kiosk on the day we go and just let it expire. I agree it seems a waste to take a fastpass I don't want and somebody else might.


----------



## donp

Sparkie said:


> Yes, I originally booked 3 because the system forced me to. But then I cancelled the one I didn't want. But now I can't book a third without cancelling all of them and rebooking. So I guess I will book a third at the kiosk on the day we go and just let it expire. I agree it seems a waste to take a fastpass I don't want and somebody else might.



My understanding is that you don't have to rebook a third you don't want.  I think you can just go to your second park and start booking one at a time after you have used the two at the first park.


----------



## jms25

suzymouse724 said:


> I just booked fp+ for our October trip (week of October 19) on each day we will be at the MK enchanted tales with belle was unavailable and it said it was under refurbishment?? I had not seen that listed on any of the refurb calendars? Does anyone know if this is accurate or a glitch?



I had the same issue for the same week.  But when I went in to change an existing, FP Enchanted tales showed up as a possible replacement.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

My mom just told me that if you have park hopper passes you can make 3 fp's for the first park and 3 fp's for the second as well in the same day. But I have never read this.. Is this true??


----------



## Cluelyss

donp said:


> I think that I have read that there is a way to cancel your third FP without canceling out all three.  But, I think there was something about you could only do it on full website and not on the App.  Anyone recall this? Done this?  I believe that you could then go to your other park and start adding one at a time instead of waiting on that third one to naturally expire.  Read that, but have no experience with that yet. Fire away if I am wrong.


Yes, you can cancel an unneeded FP, but the catch is that if you ever decide you want to schedule a third, you either have to start over or call Disney directly to have the third added back on. And you still have to schedule at the second park from the in-park kiosks.


----------



## Cluelyss

Volkswagenphreak said:


> My mom just told me that if you have park hopper passes you can make 3 fp's for the first park and 3 fp's for the second as well in the same day. But I have never read this.. Is this true??


Unless something has changed in the last few days, you are limited to scheduling 3 FP+ in any one day in any one park. You are welcome to continue to schedule a 4th once you arrive in the second park (and the first 3 have expired) and a 5th once you use the 4th, and so on, indefinitely.   But only the first 3 can be preselected.


----------



## GigiDisneyfreak

disneyworldmomma said:
			
		

> THANK YOU it finally worked HOWEVER NO open windows!!!!! September OR December :-(



You have to be within 27 days so December you definitely wouldn't be able to see and for September I just did mine for the 13 last week so you may still be outside that window if you are going  the last week of September.


----------



## donp

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you can cancel an unneeded FP, but the catch is that if you ever decide you want to schedule a third, you either have to start over or call Disney directly to have the third added back on. And you still have to schedule at the second park from the in-park kiosks.



Yes, I don't think that you can do it on the mobile App, and have to do it on the kiosk, but I think that you then can add one by one via the in-park Kiosk at any park, right?  So, say I am most wanting my 10 AM and 11:20 AM FPs, and there is a third I don't want/need at 2:00.  I believe, you can cancel that third one (PRIOR to the day at the park in question), and then be able to add one by one via kiosks.  So, if first 2 in MK, and you are now in AK at 12:30, I think that you can add one at AK one at a time via kiosk.  The advantage to this was that you did NOT have to wait for that third one to expire because you were able to cancel it ahead of time. Otherwise, yes, you would NOT be able to schedule in AK at all before 3 o'clock, the time that the original FP expired.  Right?  Please correct me if I am wrong.  I know you all will


----------



## kimmar067

OP ~

I saw all those pretty colors in your OP and my eyes went cross!   So, I thought I may as well just ask directly; I apologize in advance if this has already been answered:

We've booked a package for the F&WF which includes a 2-day basic pass and Deluxe Dining.  However, we also happen to have paper 3-day PH passes.  Since we will only have 4 full days in Orlando [one day will be spent at 'the other theme park'  ] we only need 3 days worth of park passes.  So, we would [obviously] rather use the PH ones, since, a) they are 3 days and, b) we get to park hop.  I called WDW and was told that I should not link the paper passes [on MyDisneyExperience] with our package because the 2-day passes would automatically be activated when we use our bands.  If we use our paper ones, those will be used and the 2-day passes will not be activated as long as we don't use those to enter a park. (BTW, we could also transfer our paper passes onto another band if we so choose.) Here is where my dilemma comes up.  How do I get FP+ for the 3-day ones?   If I do reserve FP's [with the existing ones on MyDisneyExperience] will they be void if I try to use them on those days since they aren't associated with the other passes?

TIA!


----------



## TJDisneymama

> an onsite stay. In other words, at 60 days before your check-in date you can make FP selections for your entire trip (up to 10 days).



at what point can you make FPs for the remainder of your trip if you're going for more than 10 days?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TJDisneymama said:


> at what point can you make FPs for the remainder of your trip if you're going for more than 10 days?



Just FYI, not sure it applies to you, but if you have an AP and are staying onsite you can book for your entire stay (not just 10 days) at 60 days.


----------



## TJDisneymama

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just FYI, not sure it applies to you, but if you have an AP and are staying onsite you can book for your entire stay (not just 10 days) at 60 days.



no AP but thanks!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

TJDisneymama said:


> at what point can you make FPs for the remainder of your trip if you're going for more than 10 days?



I was able to book all days of mine 14, at the 60 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

TJDisneymama said:


> at what point can you make FPs for the remainder of your trip if you're going for more than 10 days?


Never been lucky enough to have a trip that long!! LOL! But I believe after 10 days you have to make them one day at a time, as the 60-day mark hits for each. That's the same system for ADRs, too, I believe.....but again, don't know from experience!!


----------



## poohmickey

TJDisneymama said:


> at what point can you make FPs for the remainder of your trip if you're going for more than 10 days?



I am wondering this also.  We are staying for 14 days with 10 day hoppers.  We will be doing non park days in the middle of the trip and back to the parks the last 3 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

poohmickey said:


> I am wondering this also.  We are staying for 14 days with 10 day hoppers.  We will be doing non park days in the middle of the trip and back to the parks the last 3 days.


I thought it was limited to 10 days of park tickets, not 10 actual days? Though pp said they were able to make 14 days of reservations at once.


----------



## mesaboy2

BigMommaMouse said:


> I was able to book all days of mine 14, at the 60 days.





poohmickey said:


> I am wondering this also.  We are staying for 14 days with 10 day hoppers.  We will be doing non park days in the middle of the trip and back to the parks the last 3 days.





Cluelyss said:


> I thought it was limited to 10 days of park tickets, not 10 actual days? Though pp said they were able to make 14 days of reservations at once.



The 10-day limit was an early restriction and may or may not still be true.  I haven't seen enough other examples of success for 14 days yet to make that part of the OP.


----------



## mesaboy2

kimmar067 said:


> OP ~
> 
> I saw all those pretty colors in your OP and my eyes went cross!   So, I thought I may as well just ask directly; I apologize in advance if this has already been answered:
> 
> We've booked a package for the F&WF which includes a 2-day basic pass and Deluxe Dining.  However, we also happen to have paper 3-day PH passes.  Since we will only have 4 full days in Orlando [one day will be spent at 'the other theme park'  ] we only need 3 days worth of park passes.  So, we would [obviously] rather use the PH ones, since, a) they are 3 days and, b) we get to park hop.  I called WDW and was told that I should not link the paper passes [on MyDisneyExperience] with our package because the 2-day passes would automatically be activated when we use our bands.  If we use our paper ones, those will be used and the 2-day passes will not be activated as long as we don't use those to enter a park. (BTW, we could also transfer our paper passes onto another band if we so choose.) Here is where my dilemma comes up.  How do I get FP+ for the 3-day ones?   If I do reserve FP's [with the existing ones on MyDisneyExperience] will they be void if I try to use them on those days since they aren't associated with the other passes?
> 
> TIA!



My eyes went cross reading your situation.  Sorry, but I don't understand your particulars enough to even hazard a guess.  Even if I did understand them, I'm not sure I could answer them.


----------



## Cluelyss

kimmar067 said:


> OP ~  I saw all those pretty colors in your OP and my eyes went cross!   So, I thought I may as well just ask directly; I apologize in advance if this has already been answered:  We've booked a package for the F&WF which includes a 2-day basic pass and Deluxe Dining.  However, we also happen to have paper 3-day PH passes.  Since we will only have 4 full days in Orlando [one day will be spent at 'the other theme park'  ] we only need 3 days worth of park passes.  So, we would [obviously] rather use the PH ones, since, a) they are 3 days and, b) we get to park hop.  I called WDW and was told that I should not link the paper passes [on MyDisneyExperience] with our package because the 2-day passes would automatically be activated when we use our bands.  If we use our paper ones, those will be used and the 2-day passes will not be activated as long as we don't use those to enter a park. (BTW, we could also transfer our paper passes onto another band if we so choose.) Here is where my dilemma comes up.  How do I get FP+ for the 3-day ones?   If I do reserve FP's [with the existing ones on MyDisneyExperience] will they be void if I try to use them on those days since they aren't associated with the other passes?  TIA!


Can you link just the 3-day passes in MDX, or are the 2-day passes automatically set up b/c of the package? If you can, see if you can have only the 3-day passes linked (transferring the 2-day pass to another band may solve this?), then you can schedule your FP+ for the 3-day period. You may have to call customer support if the 2-day passes are already linked? Not sure if this answers your question, as I'm not sure which set of tickets you are referring to as the "paper passes", but if you want to schedule the 3-day tickets instead of the 2-day tickets, those will need to be the ones attached to your MDX account.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

mesaboy2 said:


> The 10-day limit was an early restriction and may or may not still be true.  I haven't seen enough other examples of success for 14 days yet to make that part of the OP.



Thought I should give a little more information. I have a 14 day ticket.


----------



## Steph5324

I've researched but can't find anyone with information yet on the likelihood of the fourth FP+ being available for anything but things you don't need it for. Obviously we haven't gone through a fall season/F&W with the new system in place but does anyone have a sense as to whether a Soarin FP would be available as a fourth at noon in October? Touring Plans is saying the crowds will be a 6.


----------



## Raya

Submitted as data to anyone making a decision.

I didn't manage to stay up until midnight on my 60th day. Instead I got up at 6am. I got my 7DMT FP+ for each day, and my FoF parade FP+. However, I didn't get all the times I wanted.  I was using a party ticket and my first assigned time was before I could enter the parks. When I went to switch the time (approximately 6:20) there were only 4 slots open, only one of which was when I could be in the park. I'm happy to have gotten it, even if it isn't the time I wanted.  

That said I'll echo what my spouse said at 6:45. "So are we finally done with the Disney planning now?"  I'm glad to be able to stop worrying about this.


----------



## nogreenworld

Raya said:


> Submitted as data to anyone making a decision.
> 
> I didn't manage to stay up until midnight on my 60th day. Instead I got up at 6am. I got my 7DMT FP+ for each day, and my FoF parade FP+. However, I didn't get all the times I wanted.  I was using a party ticket and my first assigned time was before I could enter the parks. When I went to switch the time (approximately 6:20) there were only 4 slots open, only one of which was when I could be in the park. I'm happy to have gotten it, even if it isn't the time I wanted.
> 
> That said I'll echo what my spouse said at 6:45. "So are we finally done with the Disney planning now?"  I'm glad to be able to stop worrying about this.



if you're talking about a MNSSHP night, you are allowed to enter the parks beginning at 4pm,  i believe, so you may be able to adjust your time back.


----------



## vonnie87

Hello, i am new here and have just booked a trip for next year. I love to plan, so i have been reading quite a bit on these boards. My question is...it APPEARS that fast passes, dinner reservations, etc are hard to get and everyone is scrambling at midnight to get things . Are they really that hard to get? I really don't want to be stressed over a vacation?


----------



## Raya

nogreenworld said:


> if you're talking about a MNSSHP night, you are allowed to enter the parks beginning at 4pm,  i believe, so you may be able to adjust your time back.



It was MNSSHP night, and it gave me FP+ times of 12:15 to 1:15. When I attempted to change my options were 12:30, 1:10, 3:05 - 4:05 and 3:50 - 4:50. The 3:05 could've worked (barely) but I took the 3:50 to 4:50


----------



## Sparkie

vonnie87 said:


> Hello, i am new here and have just booked a trip for next year. I love to plan, so i have been reading quite a bit on these boards. My question is...it APPEARS that fast passes, dinner reservations, etc are hard to get and everyone is scrambling at midnight to get things . Are they really that hard to get? I really don't want to be stressed over a vacation?



It depends. If you are going at a busy time of year, summer, holidays, spring break and want character meals or certain meal times or have a large group, if you want fast passes for the more popular rides during those busy times or at a certain time of day, then yes, they can be hard to get. My advice is to schedule your must do meals and rides. You can always change your mind later. But it is much better and makes for a less stressful vacation later to have something in hand. You don't have to schedule every minute to have a good time but of all my friends who have gone to Disney at Fourth of July for example and did not plan ahead, they had a miserable time.


----------



## Cluelyss

vonnie87 said:


> Hello, i am new here and have just booked a trip for next year. I love to plan, so i have been reading quite a bit on these boards. My question is...it APPEARS that fast passes, dinner reservations, etc are hard to get and everyone is scrambling at midnight to get things . Are they really that hard to get? I really don't want to be stressed over a vacation?


I was shocked by this when planning my first trip was well....though was SO glad I knew to start making dining reservations 180 days out, for instance, as then I was able to get some of the harder to reserve restaurants that we wanted (Cinderella's Royal Table and Chef Mickey, for example).  Had I waited, we would have had 2 very disappointed kids (and some crabby adults!!). The good news is, you still have plenty of time to plan. And as pp said, depending on where you want to dine, the time of year you are traveling, and the size of your party, you may have some flexibility on how soon you need to start scheduling. But I will advise if there are any MUST DO restaurants or attractions on your list, schedule them as soon as you are able. You can always make cancellations....but some things do fill up the moment they are released (Be Our Guest, Anna & Elsa meet & greet, for example). Good luck with your planning, and use these forums to ask as many questions as you need!!! We are all here to help each other!


----------



## nogreenworld

Raya said:


> It was MNSSHP night, and it gave me FP+ times of 12:15 to 1:15. When I attempted to change my options were 12:30, 1:10, 3:05 - 4:05 and 3:50 - 4:50. The 3:05 could've worked (barely) but I took the 3:50 to 4:50



ah, so you knew about the 4pm entry.  when you said "6:20" in your post, i thought you were saying that it gave you an FP time of 6:20, not that it was 6:20am at that point.  sounds like you've got it covered.


----------



## caperkathy

So a friend of mine tells me I should stay up until 1 am tonight to book my fast passes. Normally I get up for work at 5:45, I was thinking about getting up at 4:45 to do it then. I may fall asleep at work if I try to do it at 1am, lol! Would it be safe to do this? I don't want Anna & Elsa. Worried about getting the rides I want like mine train. My head is absolutely spinning at this point from trying to plan fast passes today.


----------



## Cluelyss

Has anyone here scheduled a FP+ for the Frozen sing-along during September? Wondering how far in advance of the show your return window is? I've heard that they are considering extending it into October, and wanted to try and rearrange my existing HS FPs to allow me to add this to our schedule, just in case! Also, anyone know how long the show itself lasts, and if its a Tier 1 or Tier 2 attraction? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

caperkathy said:


> So a friend of mine tells me I should stay up until 1 am tonight to book my fast passes. Normally I get up for work at 5:45, I was thinking about getting up at 4:45 to do it then. I may fall asleep at work if I try to do it at 1am, lol! Would it be safe to do this? I don't want Anna & Elsa. Worried about getting the rides I want like mine train. My head is absolutely spinning at this point from trying to plan fast passes today.


If you don't need A&E, you shouldn't need to be up at midnight scheduling! SDMT goes fast, but not as quick as A&E. In fact, there were still A&E singles for day 6 of my trip at 7 am the morning after my window opened. If you are scheduling at 4:45 am, you should be fine, especially if you are looking to schedule later in your trip. Good luck!


----------



## caperkathy

Cluelyss said:


> If you don't need A&E, you shouldn't need to be up at midnight scheduling! SDMT goes fast, but not as quick as A&E. In fact, there were still A&E singles for day 6 of my trip at 7 am the morning after my window opened. If you are scheduling at 4:45 am, you should be fine, especially if you are looking to schedule later in your trip. Good luck!



Thanks so much, I don't think I could have stayed up and then went to work


----------



## Frozen2014

caperkathy said:


> Thanks so much, I don't think I could have stayed up and then went to work



I went to bed at 10pm and set my alarm at 12:45pm.  Got all choices except for A&E.


----------



## mesaboy2

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone here scheduled a FP+ for the Frozen sing-along during September? Wondering how far in advance of the show your return window is? I've heard that they are considering extending it into October, and wanted to try and rearrange my existing HS FPs to allow me to add this to our schedule, just in case! *Also, anyone know how long the show itself lasts, and if its a Tier 1 or Tier 2 attraction?* Thanks!



According to the last info I had, it was a Tier 2 (or Group 2) attraction as indicated in the OP.

The show is close to 30 minutes long--did it myself two days ago.

If the FP works like the return tickets currently in use do, then the return window will be from 40 minutes before showtime to 10 minutes before showtime--a 30-minute window.


----------



## delilah30

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone here scheduled a FP+ for the Frozen sing-along during September? Wondering how far in advance of the show your return window is? I've heard that they are considering extending it into October, and wanted to try and rearrange my existing HS FPs to allow me to add this to our schedule, just in case! Also, anyone know how long the show itself lasts, and if its a Tier 1 or Tier 2 attraction? Thanks!



I booked Frozen Sing Along FP+s and my window is from 11:05-11:20 for the 11:30am show on Sept 7th. It is a Tier 2 attraction. I have no idea how long the show is or if the FP+s are reserved seating or priority access.


----------



## Callie

Quick question. We linked our Christmas Party tickets to our MDE, and have our hotel reservation linked. Can we book ALL our fastpass plus 60 days out? Or will we need to link our actual park tickets.


Also, we have 10 day never expiring tickets. Can we link those, but use different tickets later? We are waiting on a code from orbitz.


----------



## Cluelyss

Callie said:


> Quick question. We linked our Christmas Party tickets to our MDE, and have our hotel reservation linked. Can we book ALL our fastpass plus 60 days out? Or will we need to link our actual park tickets.  Also, we have 10 day never expiring tickets. Can we link those, but use different tickets later? We are waiting on a code from orbitz.


You need to have park tickets linked for the number of days you want to schedule FP+ selections. Not sure how it works if you want to swap out the linked tickets later though?


----------



## Turk February

Is there any advantage of using the app over the PC to book at midnight or are they generally the same?


----------



## DisneyBabies

Ok. I'm more confused than ever. 

I have the registered MDE account. My DH does not have an account. He is listed on my family and friends. Our trip is linked in MDE as are our park tickets and dining ressies; from what I can tell, everything that should show up so far does. My FP+ booking date is tomorrow morning. I went to look at MDE to make sure I know how to make FP+ selections for DH and myself. Only my name shows up on the page and I can't figure out how to get DH to show up on that page. Or is he not supposed to show up? Do I somehow add him after I start the process for myself? 

I wish I could find screenshots of the process so I would know what I'm supposed to do before getting into it at 1am


----------



## Kirby

I'm staying offsite and not buying tickets till we get there because the trip is not set in stone.   Can I still make reservations for dining and a tour even though I haven't purchased tickets?


----------



## cel_disney

Kirby said:


> I'm staying offsite and not buying tickets till we get there because the trip is not set in stone.   Can I still make reservations for dining and a tour even though I haven't purchased tickets?



Yes.


----------



## Cluelyss

Turk February said:


> Is there any advantage of using the app over the PC to book at midnight or are they generally the same?


I found it was faster and easier to makes initial selections on my PC - but the app is better for making changes.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

DisneyBabies said:


> Ok. I'm more confused than ever.
> 
> I have the registered MDE account. My DH does not have an account. He is listed on my family and friends. Our trip is linked in MDE as are our park tickets and dining ressies; from what I can tell, everything that should show up so far does. My FP+ booking date is tomorrow morning. I went to look at MDE to make sure I know how to make FP+ selections for DH and myself. Only my name shows up on the page and I can't figure out how to get DH to show up on that page. Or is he not supposed to show up? Do I somehow add him after I start the process for myself?
> 
> I wish I could find screenshots of the process so I would know what I'm supposed to do before getting into it at 1am



I know there a few YouTube videos that can help you navigate thru the process.  Perhaps you can try that?  I don't have any experience with what you're dealing with....


----------



## highlander4

I now this has been answered before,but I can't remember what I need to do.  How do I get better time on my fp+ pick?  I'm getting one early time and then they go to later times.  I know they have earlier times from the other choices they give me.


----------



## Frozen2014

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I know there a few YouTube videos that can help you navigate thru the process.  Perhaps you can try that?  I don't have any experience with what you're dealing with....



Check out this link.  I saw it the day before my FP date and it really helped

http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP


----------



## DisneyBabies

gretchenohar@hotmail said:
			
		

> I know there a few YouTube videos that can help you navigate thru the process. Perhaps you can try that? I don't have any experience with what you're dealing with....





Frozen2014 said:


> Check out this link.  I saw it the day before my FP date and it really helped
> 
> http://www.easywdw.com/forums/showthread.php?21568-New-Examples-of-Booking-and-Modifying-FP



Thank you so much! This was absolutely what I needed. It does seem a lot simpler now that I see the screen shots.


----------



## Frozen2014

DisneyBabies said:


> Thank you so much! This was absolutely what I needed. It does seem a lot simpler now that I see the screen shots.



You're very welcome.  The site shows tricks for A&E and basic tutorial.  
There are some YouTube videos out there too, but the ones I watched, the screens have changed a bit since they were created.
Good luck. Hope you get all your selections.


----------



## TanJDis2014

3 hours till I can pick fastpasses! Anyone else get SOOO excited, I feel like I'm goin to the parks tomorrow! I hope I can schedule all of my days. We are staying onsite for 6 nights, then going to a friends, hen back to the parks the next weekend. Anyone have experience with getting fastpasses more than 10 days out??


----------



## Kirby

cel_disney said:


> Yes.



Yay!  Thank you!


----------



## DisneyBabies

Well, I did it. Not thrilled with it, but I guess we'll just have to keep working on it and hope some things open up.

I did get SDMT and there was still availability at 12:25a when I finished.

But WISHES! and A&E were gone by 12:02a! . . . Really?! 12:02a and the two I really wanted are gone. I'm just . . . flabbergasted.  

Okay, A&E I kind of figured I wouldn't get (still extremely disappointed about it) and from some of the talk online, I didn't think we'd get SDMT either but I figured WISHES! would be easy. I know a lot of people said don't waste a FP+ on it, but the area they use for it is the one we have always sat in to see WISHES! so it's kind of tradition for us.

I'm just not sure how much I'm liking this FP+ thing. I could really use an A&E Standby+ test the last week of October . . . hhmmmm.


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyBabies said:


> Well, I did it. Not thrilled with it, but I guess we'll just have to keep working on it and hope some things open up.
> 
> I did get SDMT and there was still availability at 12:25a when I finished.
> 
> But WISHES! and A&E were gone by 12:02a! . . . Really?! 12:02a and the two I really wanted are gone. I'm just . . . flabbergasted.
> 
> Okay, A&E I kind of figured I wouldn't get (still extremely disappointed about it) and from some of the talk online, I didn't think we'd get SDMT either but I figured WISHES! would be easy. I know a lot of people said don't waste a FP+ on it, but *the area they use for it is the one we have always sat in to see WISHES! so it's kind of tradition for us*.
> 
> I'm just not sure how much I'm liking this FP+ thing. I could really use an A&E Standby+ test the last week of October . . . hhmmmm.



I'm curious:  how did you manage to sit in a grassy, fenced-off area before FP?  I never saw that area open for guests before FP.


----------



## labdogs42

DisneyBabies said:


> Well, I did it. Not thrilled with it, but I guess we'll just have to keep working on it and hope some things open up.
> 
> I did get SDMT and there was still availability at 12:25a when I finished.
> 
> But WISHES! and A&E were gone by 12:02a! . . . Really?! 12:02a and the two I really wanted are gone. I'm just . . . flabbergasted.



Holy crap!  How long is your trip and did you try for all of the days or did you have a specific day in mind?  This is making me nervous!


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyBabies said:


> Well, I did it. Not thrilled with it, but I guess we'll just have to keep working on it and hope some things open up.  I did get SDMT and there was still availability at 12:25a when I finished.  But WISHES! and A&E were gone by 12:02a! . . . Really?! 12:02a and the two I really wanted are gone. I'm just . . . flabbergasted.   Okay, A&E I kind of figured I wouldn't get (still extremely disappointed about it) and from some of the talk online, I didn't think we'd get SDMT either but I figured WISHES! would be easy. I know a lot of people said don't waste a FP+ on it, but the area they use for it is the one we have always sat in to see WISHES! so it's kind of tradition for us.  I'm just not sure how much I'm liking this FP+ thing. I could really use an A&E Standby+ test the last week of October . . . hhmmmm.


I was surprised I couldn't get Wishes, either, but with all the MNSSHP parties in October, there are far less nights available, I guess, which is making that FP so much harder to get.


----------



## elgerber

DisneyBabies said:


> Well, I did it. Not thrilled with it, but I guess we'll just have to keep working on it and hope some things open up.
> 
> I did get SDMT and there was still availability at 12:25a when I finished.
> 
> But WISHES! and A&E were gone by 12:02a! . . . Really?! 12:02a and the two I really wanted are gone. I'm just . . . flabbergasted.
> 
> Okay, A&E I kind of figured I wouldn't get (still extremely disappointed about it) and from some of the talk online, I didn't think we'd get SDMT either but I figured WISHES! would be easy. I know a lot of people said don't waste a FP+ on it, but the area they use for it is the one we have always sat in to see WISHES! so it's kind of tradition for us.
> 
> I'm just not sure how much I'm liking this FP+ thing. I could really use an A&E Standby+ test the last week of October . . . hhmmmm.



Keep checking, I couldn't get MSEP on my 60 day either, but 1 at a time, I was eventually able to get one for all 4 of my party, withhin the next couple of weeks.  And several times while I was checking for those, A&E showed up as well (I didn't want those, but I was surprised to see them keep opening up).


----------



## DisneyBabies

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm curious:  how did you manage to sit in a grassy, fenced-off area before FP?  I never saw that area open for guests before FP.



When I saw it was by the rose garden, I thought it was in that covered area with the chairs. Is that not where the FP+ area is?


----------



## BeachClubBride

I think wishes and MSEP open up at 30 days


----------



## DisneyBabies

labdogs42 said:


> Holy crap!  How long is your trip and did you try for all of the days or did you have a specific day in mind?  This is making me nervous!



We only have 4 days, so that gives us one day for each park. Add to that the MNSSHP going on two of those four days and there was really only one day we could do MK. And I'm not sure how to try to look at what's available for the one other day we could do it without losing what we already have set up for that day. 

It's a mess for us.


----------



## DisneyBabies

Cluelyss said:


> I was surprised I couldn't get Wishes, either, but with all the MNSSHP parties in October, there are far less nights available, I guess, which is making that FP so much harder to get.



Yeah, I'm beginning to think that's the issue as well. I wonder if FP+ cancellations will work like dining ones sometimes do; people cancel at 45 days because they can't go?



elgerber said:


> Keep checking, I couldn't get MSEP on my 60 day either, but 1 at a time, I was eventually able to get one for all 4 of my party, withhin the next couple of weeks. And several times while I was checking for those, A&E showed up as well (I didn't want those, but I was surprised to see them keep opening up).



I'll keep trying for A&E since we want that one more for our kids (who aren't coming on this trip) and I really don't want to stand in line for hours. That's why I'm kind of hoping they start another StandBy+ test that day  Yeah, I know what the odds are, but a girl can dream right?


----------



## elgerber

BeachClubBride said:


> I think wishes and MSEP open up at 30 days



They were both open at my 60 day mark a few weeks ago (well booked up, but open)


----------



## Grand Admiral

I booked mine this morning on MDE.

The way the structure the MDE reservations really annoyed me. At first I thought I was stuck with the random times they gave me, then I realized you can change each FP time individually.

It's a poor user interface decision to make people have to accept random times before allowing them to change them to the times that are actually desired. 

Anyway, I got all the times I wanted, so yay!


----------



## Turk February

My 60 days was this morning and I was able to get 7DMT for the date I wanted (26th) bynaddingnthem one by one.  No A&E which was a major bummer but expected.  Now I'll just obsessively check every day for them.  There was availability towards the end of our trip but we only have tickets forms few days and are being maingated the other, which I guess now carries some disadvantages to saving money haha.


----------



## WV4dmb

Apologies because I'm sure this has been answered but cannot find it.

We will be at Disney 10/30-11/8

Not using a park ticket on 10/31- but have a Halloween ticket for then.
I know we can go in at 4pm.

Can I make FP reservations for Halloween Party?  My Halloween ticket is linked on MDE and so are my regular park tickets.
Just want to be sure it allows me to make the FP for my regular park days and doesn't "use" one of those when I do Halloween.

Thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyBabies said:


> When I saw it was by the rose garden, I thought it was in that covered area with the chairs. Is that not where the FP+ area is?



If you're talking about the old Swan Boats dock, that is gone.  The area for FP is almost literally in the Rose Garden.


----------



## Turk February

WV4dmb said:


> Apologies because I'm sure this has been answered but cannot find it.
> 
> We will be at Disney 10/30-11/8
> 
> Not using a park ticket on 10/31- but have a Halloween ticket for then.
> I know we can go in at 4pm.
> 
> Can I make FP reservations for Halloween Party?  My Halloween ticket is linked on MDE and so are my regular park tickets.
> Just want to be sure it allows me to make the FP for my regular park days and doesn't "use" one of those when I do Halloween.
> 
> Thanks



You should be able to use your MNSSHP ticket to make FP+ choices for 4-7.  There is no FP+ for the party hours.


----------



## kimmar067

Cluelyss said:


> Can you link just the 3-day passes in MDX, or are the 2-day passes automatically set up b/c of the package? If you can, see if you can have only the 3-day passes linked (transferring the 2-day pass to another band may solve this?), then you can schedule your FP+ for the 3-day period. You may have to call customer support if the 2-day passes are already linked? Not sure if this answers your question, as I'm not sure which set of tickets you are referring to as the "paper passes", but if you want to schedule the 3-day tickets instead of the 2-day tickets, those will need to be the ones attached to your MDX account.



....when I say 'paper passes' I mean actual passes made of 'paper'/'cardboard', or whatever they are made out of.  I got those separately (not directly through WDW) and want to use those [for obvious reasons].  If I link them to my Disney travel arrangements, automatically the 'previous' or 'original' ones (which, in this case, are my 2-day non-PH passes) will be activated.....


----------



## kimmar067

DisneyBabies said:


> Ok. I'm more confused than ever.
> 
> I have the registered MDE account. My DH does not have an account. He is listed on my family and friends. Our trip is linked in MDE as are our park tickets and dining ressies; from what I can tell, everything that should show up so far does. My FP+ booking date is tomorrow morning. I went to look at MDE to make sure I know how to make FP+ selections for DH and myself. Only my name shows up on the page and I can't figure out how to get DH to show up on that page. Or is he not supposed to show up? Do I somehow add him after I start the process for myself?
> 
> I wish I could find screenshots of the process so I would know what I'm supposed to do before getting into it at 1am



.....I'm interested in this answer too, since I am in the same boat....


----------



## pittsburghmarc

Here's my question...

Staying 3 nights in Orlando.  First night on property, nights 2 and 3 off.  Park tickets for 3 days.

Can I book FP+ 60 days out for only the night on property, or can I book 60 days out for the length of my ticket media?

Thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## elrod1

I know that you have a one hour window from your listed FP time, but are you prohibited from overlapping your FP times? For example, if I have a FP for 11:15am, can I get my second one for 11:45 or do I have to wait till 12:15 to schedule the second one? Thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

....all of this FP+ garbage is making my vacay seem more like a JOB rather than a fun thing....


----------



## tpettie

First what happens when your FP is booked but then not used but is now expired...  Is it now considered a "used" FP??

Example say we go to Epcot late in the day I schedule 2 FP for the afternoon when we are there but I use the 3 one in the morning and allow it to expire as we are not in the park at that time.  In the hope that the system reads them all as used now an will let us now schedule our 4 FP in an attempt to get a second tier 2 pick.  Make sense ??

Second and someone tell me how FP+ and Ride Swap are working?  Does the child and the waiting adult need a FP for the ride?  How many can get back on with the swap pass??  Does it have to be used right away or can you use it later in the day?


----------



## Cluelyss

WV4dmb said:


> Apologies because I'm sure this has been answered but cannot find it.  We will be at Disney 10/30-11/8  Not using a park ticket on 10/31- but have a Halloween ticket for then. I know we can go in at 4pm.  Can I make FP reservations for Halloween Party?  My Halloween ticket is linked on MDE and so are my regular park tickets. Just want to be sure it allows me to make the FP for my regular park days and doesn't "use" one of those when I do Halloween.  Thanks


Yes, you can use your party ticket to schedule FP+ between the hours of 4 and 7.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

kimmar067 said:


> ....all of this FP+ garbage is making my vacay seem more like a JOB rather than a fun thing....



I didn't believe it until I did it myself, it really is simple. I did get up at 4:30am , re-read OP in this thread. Looked at the FP plus thread on easywdw again. Then got straight to it at 5:00 am.


----------



## Cluelyss

elrod1 said:


> I know that you have a one hour window from your listed FP time, but are you prohibited from overlapping your FP times? For example, if I have a FP for 11:15am, can I get my second one for 11:45 or do I have to wait till 12:15 to schedule the second one? Thanks!


The system will not allow you to book overlapping time slots. So if you have one from 11:15-12:15, your next cannot start until 12:15. This is by individual only - other member of your party can have different attractions that do overlap, however.


----------



## Cluelyss

elgerber said:


> They were both open at my 60 day mark a few weeks ago (well booked up, but open)


Same for me. I scheduled on the 14th.


----------



## mbrittb00

labdogs42 said:


> Holy crap!  How long is your trip and did you try for all of the days or did you have a specific day in mind?  This is making me nervous!



We were also able to get everything we wanted except for A&E.  Add to this Disney screwing up our CRT reservation, and ... well that is a discussion for a different time.  Still waiting to see if they do the "right" thing.  

As for A&E I was into the part where you select the attractions about 30 sec after it opened and they were already all gone.  My wife and I were each looking at a different day, and nothing.  I suspect that all the A&E FP+ selections were gobbled up by people who started their vacation on Saturday (or Friday), rather than Sunday.  Under the old system we would have been there at rope drop and made getting FP- for A&E our #1 priority.  Under the new system we lost out because our vacation started on a later day in the week to others.  

Maybe once we get to the park I'll feel differently, but so far I am underwhelmed.  At many times the website was confusing to navagate (I think they got the same people that developed healthcare.gov  ), and quite honestly if someone wasn't able to figure out how to use FP-, FP+ is going to be a super challenge.

One thing to note, that I havn't seen posted anywhere, is how to change a FP+ reservation for a subset of your party once you have made your initial selection.  This was horribly non-intuitive.  I'm an engineer so maybe I was over thinking it, but there is no way to directly change a FP+ attraction for a subset.  I.e. you make a FP+ for PP for the entire party, but you want to change two of those for your older kids to SpaM.  There is no way to directly do that.   You have to first change the "time" for the older two by selection "select new time", then make sure that only they have checks by their name.  Once you have selected a new time and "confirmed", they will be moved to a different "reservation" and they you can change the attraction for just them.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyBabies said:


> Yeah, I'm beginning to think that's the issue as well. I wonder if FP+ cancellations will work like dining ones sometimes do; people cancel at 45 days because they can't go?


  I'm hoping that's the case as well? Also, I know that some people schedule an attraction for multiple days then decide later which one works best in their schedule and drop the rest. So there's still a chance things will continue to pop up. I've also heard a rumor that they release add'l FP+ at 30 days for day guests. No idea if that's true, but will definitely be checking!


----------



## kimmar067

BigMommaMouse said:


> I didn't believe it until I did it myself, it really is simple. I did get up at 4:30am , re-read OP in this thread. Looked at the FP plus thread on easywdw again. Then got straight to it at 5:00 am.



....see, well that's EXACTLY what I mean....if it's 'vacation-related', the only way that I am getting up that early is to catch a plane on my way TO a vacation....


----------



## mbrittb00

elrod1 said:


> I know that you have a one hour window from your listed FP time, but are you prohibited from overlapping your FP times? For example, if I have a FP for 11:15am, can I get my second one for 11:45 or do I have to wait till 12:15 to schedule the second one? Thanks!



No you cannot overlap times.



tpettie said:


> First what happens when your FP is booked but then not used but is now expired...  Is it now considered a "used" FP??



I believe so, yes.



kimmar067 said:


> ....all of this FP+ garbage is making my vacay seem more like a JOB rather than a fun thing....



I could not agree with you more.  I'll admit we are heaving WDW planners, but having to micro-manage our vacation 60 days out seems a bit extreem.

Again maybe I'll feel differnetly once we are there.


----------



## kimmar067

....it seems to me that,with everyone and their mother getting FP+, when you go to actually USE those fast passes, the wait time for the rides and attractions is going to be super long anyhow.....


----------



## bizzybee3

Hi all, please accept my apologies if this is answered already; I have searched the massive amount of discussions, but I could not find this particular info:

I did not get A&E FP+ at my 60-day window (looking for 3 or 4). I have also searched for individual availability and no luck on that front either. 

Questions: 1) Can I get an A&E FP at a FP kiosk the day I visit MK (are FPs held available for day of visits for the in-park kiosks?). 
 2) If I do not get the elusive A&E FP+, what time of the day is best to go to the standby line. I don't want to do this; however, my 4-year old will be crushed if she does not get to see the Arendelle girls; this is all she talks about.


----------



## Cluelyss

kimmar067 said:


> .....I'm interested in this answer too, since I am in the same boat....


Go back a page or so, there were some links posted yesterday.


----------



## Cluelyss

bizzybee3 said:


> Hi all, please accept my apologies if this is answered already; I have searched the massive amount of discussions, but I could not find this particular info:  I did not get A&E FP+ at my 60-day window (looking for 3 or 4). I have also searched for individual availability and no luck on that front either.  Questions: 1) Can I get an A&E FP at a FP kiosk the day I visit MK (are FPs held available for day of visits for the in-park kiosks?). 2) If I do not get the elusive A&E FP+, what time of the day is best to go to the standby line. I don't want to do this; however, my 4-year old will be crushed if she does not get to see the Arendelle girls; this is all she talks about.


All traditional FP kiosks are now gone, only FP+ exists today. First, keep checking, and also subscribe to the A&E cancellation board here for better luck (search for any combination of "A&E" "cancellation" and the month if your trip, and you should be able to find it).  From what I've read, the best time to do standby is first thing in the morning. Keep in kind that they do meet during EMH, and will be at MNSSHP as well. Good luck!!


----------



## Cluelyss

kimmar067 said:


> ....it seems to me that,with everyone and their mother getting FP+, when you go to actually USE those fast passes, the wait time for the rides and attractions is going to be super long anyhow.....


The number of FP+ allotted for each attraction/time are limited, though. Reports I've read have stated no more than a 20-minute wait with a FP+, even the M&Gs.


----------



## bizzybee3

Cluelyss said:


> All traditional FP kiosks are now gone, only FP+ exists today. First, keep checking, and also subscribe to the A&E cancellation board here for better luck (search for any combination of "A&E" "cancellation" and the month if your trip, and you should be able to find it).  From what I've read, the best time to do standby is first thing in the morning. Keep in kind that they do meet during EMH, and will be at MNSSHP as well. Good luck!!



Thanks Cluelyss for answering so quickly! Please let me tweak my question: is it possible to get A&E FP+ on my day-of visit at an in-park FP+ kiosk?


----------



## mesaboy2

bizzybee3 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss for answering so quickly! Please let me tweak my question: *is it possible to get A&E FP+ on my day-of visit at an in-park FP+ kiosk*?



I have not heard of a single person reporting that they were able to do so.


----------



## TanJDis2014

pittsburghmarc said:


> Here's my question...  Staying 3 nights in Orlando.  First night on property, nights 2 and 3 off.  Park tickets for 3 days.  Can I book FP+ 60 days out for only the night on property, or can I book 60 days out for the length of my ticket media?  Thanks if anyone can help.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine were last night and it only let me hook for the night in property. Remember to go back at 30 days though.


----------



## TanJDis2014

labdogs42 said:


> Holy crap!  How long is your trip and did you try for all of the days or did you have a specific day in mind?  This is making me nervous!


 
I'm planning on checking back at the 30 mark for Wishes or MSEP.

This is from the first Info page of this thread:

The prebooking window for most attractions is 60 days prior to the first day of an onsite stay. For these onsite guests, the 60-day window will not activate until you are at the 60-day mark. Before this point, the booking window will be only 30 days. Certain attractions--namely Main Street Electrical Parade and Wishes--do not often appear at the 60-day window and sometimes aren't selectable until just days before the event. The number of days for these attractions do not follow a pattern and are not predictable.


----------



## labdogs42

DisneyBabies said:


> We only have 4 days, so that gives us one day for each park. Add to that the MNSSHP going on two of those four days and there was really only one day we could do MK. And I'm not sure how to try to look at what's available for the one other day we could do it without losing what we already have set up for that day.
> 
> It's a mess for us.



OK.  Phew.  That makes me feel a tiny bit better.  I plan to try for A&E for the last two days of my trip, then work backwards from there.  I'll move my plans around if I have to to accommodate that FP.  Good info.


----------



## Gryhndmom

kimmar067 said:


> ....all of this FP+ garbage is making my vacay seem more like a JOB rather than a fun thing....


I am sooo with you on this issue !  Doesn't everybody remember the good old days when you planned what week you were going and then waited with an anticipation like Christmas for your first day ?!  Now with FP...we are all somewhat stressing about will we choose the right times and days...will we get 7DMt or A&E.  I truly think only DDay required more planning !,


----------



## crystal1273

Gryhndmom said:


> I am sooo with you on this issue !  Doesn't everybody remember the good old days when you planned what week you were going and then waited with an anticipation like Christmas for your first day ?!  Now with FP...we are all somewhat stressing about will we choose the right times and days...will we get 7DMt or A&E.  I truly think only DDay required more planning !,




I couldn't agree more and I'm a big planner  when it comes to my family's vacations but I feel like I'm being micro managed now. This pre planning has totally got me insane it's taken all the enjoyment out of going to the parks. I know some people like the new system but sometimes we change our minds as to what we want to do and this just doesn't account for that. also based on the times I've seen for fast pass plus that's why the lines at rope drop are so long, it used to be that the first time on a fast pass wasn't until a least an hour after park opening not 15 mins


----------



## Pocahontas2009

I read through a lot of these post and didn't see the answer to this question.
Once I make all my FP+ selections and then think that I may want to switch what park I go to on what day, is there a way I can see what FPs are available for the different park without having to cancel the FPs I already made for that day? I don't want to change and lose out on my current choices without knowing that I can get good choices with changing parks.
I hope this makes sense.


----------



## crystal1273

Pocahontas2009 said:


> I read through a lot of these post and didn't see the answer to this question. Once I make all my FP+ selections and then think that I may want to switch what park I go to on what day, is there a way I can see what FPs are available for the different park without having to cancel the FPs I already made for that day? I don't want to change and lose out on my current choices without knowing that I can get good choices with changing parks. I hope this makes sense.



I don't believe so I've had to cancel all my fast passes and then change the park to see availability


----------



## patrickpiteo

crystal1273 said:


> I don't believe so I've had to cancel all my fast passes and then change the park to see availability


  You can see what's available before you commit and cancel your previous FP+ selections.


----------



## Pocahontas2009

patrickpiteo said:


> You can see what's available before you commit and cancel your previous FP+ selections.



Can you talk me through how to do this?


----------



## patrickpiteo

Pocahontas2009 said:


> Can you talk me through how to do this?


 go to the MDE which for me seems to be down LOL more later


----------



## patrickpiteo

MDE down it seems again just sucks


----------



## crystal1273

patrickpiteo said:
			
		

> You can see what's available before you commit and cancel your previous FP+ selections.



Even when you change parks I've been having trouble with that thank yoy


----------



## patrickpiteo

crystal1273 said:


> Even when you change parks I've been having trouble with that thank yoy


 and your doing it through the app or browser?


----------



## pbharris4

This FP+ stuff seems rather complicated to me. I miss going to WDW ONE year and all this ticket stuff changes. If it was just my family going this year I can manage it, but my sister's kids and my kids are going to the parks two days on their own so I guess they need to coordinate what times and here they'll go. 

Can her daughter make the plans and get the FP+s for my daughter ahead of time? How is that done if my daughter's tickets are linked to our room?


----------



## crystal1273

patrickpiteo said:


> and your doing it through the app or browser?



I have mostly been using the browser because Im afraid of the app with the glitches that have been reported

How is it done thru the app so you don't lose your park that day 

Thank you so much


----------



## Cluelyss

pbharris4 said:


> This FP+ stuff seems rather complicated to me. I miss going to WDW ONE year and all this ticket stuff changes. If it was just my family going this year I can manage it, but my sister's kids and my kids are going to the parks two days on their own so I guess they need to coordinate what times and here they'll go.  Can her daughter make the plans and get the FP+s for my daughter ahead of time? How is that done if my daughter's tickets are linked to our room?


I believe only one adult can manage a child, do you'll need to set up either your account with all the kids or your sister's account with all the kids, and one of you will need to do all the scheduling. If she has more park days than you, it should be her, so she can schedule all her days.  Now, it just occurred to me that these "kids" may actually be adults, and if that's the case, you just need to be linked in each other's family and friends, and anyone can schedule for anyone.


----------



## patrickpiteo

crystal1273 said:


> I have mostly been using the browser because Im afraid of the app with the glitches that have been reported  How is it done thru the app so you don't lose your park that day  Thank you so much



Use the modify my existing FP+ selection option in the MDE app. Then go from there ..pick chose make new FP or  replace selections.. party then pick your party then park ... then selections. Either except or cancel out.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I have a couple of questions. I'm sure they have been answered many times but I've read a few pages and am not sure.
1. Once I arrive at WDW on my vacation, if I go to the park to make my kiosk fp choice, do I need all the bands or can I do it all with my band? 
2. I have also got hard tickets; can I use all the hard tickets to get fps?


----------



## slzer0

Okay. My window is nearing. 

So I'm looking at the prioritized list but HS does tiering a d I don't see which are in either group. 
All of this info is blurring together. 

Also: I plan on 4 Park days, but only have 2d tickets right now. (Gate upgrade)...  which two days should I book my FP for now and which two later? No interest in A&E but I definitely want to do 7DMT. 
Should I go ahead and book FP for the 2 MK days and do HS/AK on the fly?
Planning on HS, MK, MK, AK. 
I'd like to do 7DMT the second MK day. 
If there's no issue with booking FP for MK the night before (like things won't be available), I feel like it would be easiest to do HS and 2nd MK when my window opens, and then after we settle at the hotel that first night after HS (or even during naptime) I can book FP for the following day and probably book AK FP during our rest day.

I feel like HS/MK will be ok since I'm not trying to book FPs for anything that sells out on that first MK day.


----------



## slzer0

On a separate subject, would you use a FP for MK parade/fireworks with a toddler? 

We usually use parade time to hit rides, but maybe he will be interested? If so, just walking up to view in am uncrowded area (no wait) sounds like gold. 

I don't remember how long the parades are themselves, but waiting is long, with an antsy toddler it'll feel endless.


----------



## LMO429

We are a party of 5 and my fast pass + window opens up next Friday Sept 5th.

While all members of the party should up in my disney experience when I go to the fast pass + section now it is only showing my name?  am I going to have issues the day of?   I went into my disney experience and all the members of my party are everywhere else on the site except for the fast pass + area is this because we are not at the 60 day mark yet? I am nervous


----------



## Linda67

Sorry, I have been searching for an answer to this question but can't seem to get the info I need

If you have selected just 1 FP for any given day,  can you add 2 more (in the same park) at a later date?

TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> Okay. My window is nearing.  So I'm looking at the prioritized list but HS does tiering a d I don't see which are in either group. All of this info is blurring together.  Also: I plan on 4 Park days, but only have 2d tickets right now. (Gate upgrade)...  which two days should I book my FP for now and which two later? No interest in A&E but I definitely want to do 7DMT. Should I go ahead and book FP for the 2 MK days and do HS/AK on the fly? Planning on HS, MK, MK, AK. I'd like to do 7DMT the second MK day. If there's no issue with booking FP for MK the night before (like things won't be available), I feel like it would be easiest to do HS and 2nd MK when my window opens, and then after we settle at the hotel that first night after HS (or even during naptime) I can book FP for the following day and probably book AK FP during our rest day.  I feel like HS/MK will be ok since I'm not trying to book FPs for anything that sells out on that first MK day.



Tier 1 attractions are in red.  Explained below the suggested priority list.



Linda67 said:


> Sorry, I have been searching for an answer to this question but can't seem to get the info I need  If you have selected just 1 FP for any given day,  can you add 2 more (in the same park) at a later date?  TIA



The system forces you to select 3 from the get-go.


----------



## BStew

slzer0 said:


> On a separate subject, would you use a FP for MK parade/fireworks with a toddler?
> 
> We usually use parade time to hit rides, but maybe he will be interested? If so, just walking up to view in am uncrowded area (no wait) sounds like gold.
> 
> I don't remember how long the parades are themselves, but waiting is long, with an antsy toddler it'll feel endless.



Oh I was wondering the same thing since we'll be going with a 5yo and a 2yo. I think they would enjoy watching these.


----------



## kimmar067

patrickpiteo said:


> go to the MDE which for me seems to be down LOL more later



....another eager learner here  .......


----------



## kimmar067

Mambo Junkie said:


> 2. I have also got hard tickets; can I use all the hard tickets to get fps?



....I was calling them 'paper' tickets, but I'd like to know this too....


----------



## kimmar067

Cluelyss said:


> The number of FP+ allotted for each attraction/time are limited, though. Reports I've read have stated no more than a 20-minute wait with a FP+, even the M&Gs.



....well that's not too bad I suppose.....so this is going to sound like a really dumb question, but with these 'pre-ordered' fastpasses, are there no more kiosks near each of the rides/attractions anymore, to get the 'old style' fastpasses?


----------



## Linda67

mesaboy2 said:


> The system forces you to select 3 from the get-go.



One of the 4 options I was presented with, contained only one attraction
I selected this option as for various reasons, the time slot was perfect for me 
I actually ended up calling the MDE Helpdesk and they added another 2 FPs for me


----------



## shaybay

Can anyone tell me how close to the day of the FP it can be changed to a new experience? Can you change them while you're in the park using the mobile app or do you have to go to a kiosk? I keep searching for Wishes, need three but only have one. :-(


----------



## kimmar067

patrickpiteo said:


> You can see what's available before you commit and cancel your previous FP+ selections.



....was this question answered already? I mean, how does one see what's available?


----------



## mbrittb00

LMO429 said:


> We are a party of 5 and my fast pass + window opens up next Friday Sept 5th.
> 
> While all members of the party should up in my disney experience when I go to the fast pass + section now it is only showing my name?  am I going to have issues the day of?   I went into my disney experience and all the members of my party are everywhere else on the site except for the fast pass + area is this because we are not at the 60 day mark yet? I am nervous



That's the way mine was.

Also, don't be sitting at that page refreshing.  You want to be at the main My Disney Experinace page refreshing until it say 60 days to go.  My wife and I were doing it side by side. She was on the main MED page, and I was on the Fast Pass+ page.  We were both refreshing, and as soon as the main page rolled over to 60 days she was able to start making selections, I however still only had myself showing, and had to go back through the MDE main page to get started.  It only took a few seconds, but if you are trying to get A&E it could make a huge difference.


----------



## BecBennett

tpettie said:


> Second and someone tell me how FP+ and Ride Swap are working?  Does the child and the waiting adult need a FP for the ride?  How many can get back on with the swap pass??  Does it have to be used right away or can you use it later in the day?



Was this answered? I've never had to use rider swap before this upcoming trip, so how does it work with fp+?


----------



## kimmar067

slzer0 said:


> Okay. My window is nearing.
> 
> So I'm looking at the prioritized list but HS does tiering a d I don't see which are in either group.....



....wait, wait, wait - what is tiering? 



[....I am stressing out WAAAAAAY too much over this! ]


----------



## kimmar067

LMO429 said:


> We are a party of 5 and my fast pass + window opens up next Friday Sept 5th.....



....mine opens up tomorrow!


----------



## kimmar067

mesaboy2 said:


> Tier 1 attractions are in red.  Explained below the suggested priority list...



....thanks for explaining...





			
				mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> ...The system forces you to select 3 from the get-go.




....talk about pressure....


----------



## Cluelyss

kimmar067 said:


> ....wait, wait, wait - what is tiering?   [....I am stressing out WAAAAAAY too much over this! ]


HS and EP have tier 1 and tier 2 attractions. You can only have 1 tier 1, 2 from tier 2.  OP outlines which fall into which category.


----------



## Liliesinthevalley

Don't stress, it seems like a lot of information but is very easy.

On the very first page of this thread is a list of the parks with 'tiering' - Epcot and HS have this.  What this means is, if an attraction is considered priority 1, you can only choose 1 from that category.  Your remaining FP's for that day can be from any of the other selections.

Does that make sense?



kimmar067 said:


> ....wait, wait, wait - what is tiering?
> 
> 
> 
> [....I am stressing out WAAAAAAY too much over this! ]


----------



## Cluelyss

kimmar067 said:


> ....was this question answered already? I mean, how does one see what's available?


Yes. I am in the app so can't see the post #, but it was answered at 10:40 last night.


----------



## Cluelyss

shaybay said:


> Can anyone tell me how close to the day of the FP it can be changed to a new experience? Can you change them while you're in the park using the mobile app or do you have to go to a kiosk? I keep searching for Wishes, need three but only have one. :-(


They can be managed up to and during the day of. As of now, you can change existing selections from the app (or a kiosk) but can only use the kiosks to select FP4, 5, etc.


----------



## kimmar067

Cluelyss said:


> HS and EP have tier 1 and tier 2 attractions. You can only have 1 tier 1, 2 from tier 2.  OP outlines which fall into which category.



....of COURSE! Let's just throw a monkey wrench into the mix.....


----------



## Cluelyss

kimmar067 said:


> ....well that's not too bad I suppose.....so this is going to sound like a really dumb question, but with these 'pre-ordered' fastpasses, are there no more kiosks near each of the rides/attractions anymore, to get the 'old style' fastpasses?


Correct, "legacy FP" is now gone.


----------



## Cluelyss

BecBennett said:


> Was this answered? I've never had to use rider swap before this upcoming trip, so how does it work with fp+?


Works the same way as it did with Legacy FP. Everyone riding needs to have a FP+ to enter the queue.


----------



## labdogs42

mbrittb00 said:


> That's the way mine was.
> 
> Also, don't be sitting at that page refreshing.  You want to be at the main My Disney Experinace page refreshing until it say 60 days to go.  My wife and I were doing it side by side. She was on the main MED page, and I was on the Fast Pass+ page.  We were both refreshing, and as soon as the main page rolled over to 60 days she was able to start making selections, I however still only had myself showing, and had to go back through the MDE main page to get started.  It only took a few seconds, but if you are trying to get A&E it could make a huge difference.




So, if two people are friends in MDE and are on their computers at the same time, will they be able to see if the other person has booked fp+s for a certain day already pretty much in real time?  I'm deciding on my strategy for getting A&E and SDMT this saturday night.  Trying to decide if it is good or bad to have more than one person trying for the same group of people.  Maybe for two different dates.  Thoughts?


----------



## kimmar067

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. I am in the app so can't see the post #, but it was answered at 10:40 last night.


----------



## kimmar067

....wish me luck.....


----------



## kimmar067

.....hmmmm.....mine won't 'open'.....I can go on my brother's, who is linked up with mine, but he's arriving LATER than me....WTH?


----------



## mbrittb00

labdogs42 said:


> So, if two people are friends in MDE and are on their computers at the same time, will they be able to see if the other person has booked fp+s for a certain day already pretty much in real time?  I'm deciding on my strategy for getting A&E and SDMT this saturday night.  Trying to decide if it is good or bad to have more than one person trying for the same group of people.  Maybe for two different dates.  Thoughts?



I think that only one person can be booking selections for a particular date at one time, so trying on two separate dates would be better (that is what my wife and I did).

If I read your post correctly then your vacation is starting on Thursday October 30th (i.e. 60 days from Aug 31st, which is Saturday night for FP+ selection purposes).  If that is the case then you will probably have a better chance getting A&E FP+ for after the start of the following week (i.e. Nov 2nd +).  Reason is that many of those who started their vacation on Friday (10/24) or Saturday (10/25) of the previous week will have already had the opportunity to and have booked the FP+ reservatoins for A&E for the first few days of your trip.  This is what happened to us.  We are starting our vacation on a Sunday.  When our FP+ selection window opened up, we were in the system ~30 sec after the start, and all the A&E FP+ selections were already gone.  I am suspecting that those that started their vacations the days prior to ours (i.e. Friday and Sat) had already gobbled up all those options.  

Having different people focusing on different dates wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Xoxolyn

My window opened up last night. I wanted Festival of Fantasy Parade, it was there but said no longer accepting reservations. So did that mean it was available but completely booked. Or should I check again at 30 days? I'll keep checking either way, but I want to know if I should be vigilant at 30 days. Also was time is the window? I don't want it overlapping with my other FP's. TIA!


----------



## mbrittb00

Xoxolyn said:


> My window opened up last night. I wanted Festival of Fantasy Parade, it was there but said no longer accepting reservations. So did that mean it was available but completely booked. Or should I check again at 30 days? I'll keep checking either way, but I want to know if I should be vigilant at 30 days. Also was time is the window? I don't want it overlapping with my other FP's. TIA!



That indicates that all the FP+ selections for that attracation had alrady been given out for that day.  Selections could be made avaliable if people cancel theirs, but you just have to catch it.  The 45 day window when people decide to cancel their vacations (last day to cancel a package and still get a full refund) may be a good opportunity.

Also, I've heard rumors that they are adding additional FP+ selections at 30 days so that those staying offsite have some options.  I can't confirm or guarantee this, but it would make some sence.


----------



## kimmar067

mbrittb00 said:


> That indicates that all the FP+ selections for that attracation had alrady been given out for that day.  Selections could be made avaliable if people cancel theirs, but you just have to catch it.  The 45 day window when people decide to cancel their vacations (last day to cancel a package and still get a full refund) may be a good opportunity.....



....like I said, this is becoming a full-time job....ridiculous....


----------



## labdogs42

mbrittb00 said:


> I think that only one person can be booking selections for a particular date at one time, so trying on two separate dates would be better (that is what my wife and I did).
> 
> If I read your post correctly then your vacation is starting on Thursday October 30th (i.e. 60 days from Aug 31st, which is Saturday night for FP+ selection purposes).  If that is the case then you will probably have a better chance getting A&E FP+ for after the start of the following week (i.e. Nov 2nd +).  Reason is that many of those who started their vacation on Friday (10/24) or Saturday (10/25) of the previous week will have already had the opportunity to and have booked the FP+ reservatoins for A&E for the first few days of your trip.  This is what happened to us.  We are starting our vacation on a Sunday.  When our FP+ selection window opened up, we were in the system ~30 sec after the start, and all the A&E FP+ selections were already gone.  I am suspecting that those that started their vacations the days prior to ours (i.e. Friday and Sat) had already gobbled up all those options.
> 
> Having different people focusing on different dates wouldn't hurt.



I was thinking along those lines.  I'll have one of us try for 11/4 and one for 11/5 to start.  Good idea.


----------



## TinkHappy

This all seems very confusing and a bit frustrating...Is it just me?


----------



## mbrittb00

TinkHappy said:


> This all seems very confusing and a bit frustrating...Is it just me?



At first it is confusing, but after a while with the system you start understaing the quirks in the system.  As for frustrating. . .  You bet'cha.


----------



## chelseabun76

I know I'm going to be so confused when it comes time to book mine....  I have me, my mom, and my daughter on my MDE, so I'll be choosing fp's for all 3 of us, do I do them all at the same time or do you have to go person by person??


----------



## CounselorX

chelseabun76 said:


> I know I'm going to be so confused when it comes time to book mine....  I have me, my mom, and my daughter on my MDE, so I'll be choosing fp's for all 3 of us, do I do them all at the same time or do you have to go person by person??



You can do them all at once. It's very easy.


----------



## DisneyBabies

mesaboy2 said:


> I'm curious:  how did you manage to sit in a grassy, fenced-off area before FP?  I never saw that area open for guests before FP.





mesaboy2 said:


> If you're talking about the old Swan Boats dock, that is gone.  The area for FP is almost literally in the Rose Garden.








I took a look online and the Swan Boat Dock is where I was talking about. Isn't the rose garden in front of that? What are they doing with that area?


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyBabies said:


> I took a look online and the Swan Boat Dock is where I was talking about. Isn't the rose garden in front of that? What are they doing with that area?



The Rose Garden is not in this picture, but fairly near to the left.  The entire Hub area is getting a major facelift, due to complete in late 2015 I think.  The structure in your picture (Swan Boat Dock) was demolished a couple of months ago as part of that effort.


----------



## wendy3

mbrittb00 said:


> At first it is confusing, but after a while with the system you start understaing the quirks in the system.



I agree. It's like going to the dentist. The anticipation is the worst part. But once your window opens and you get in and start working with the system, it's not so bad. Now that I've used it, I kinda like the fact that you don't have to run from one end of the park to another to get your fastpasses, and you aren't forced to take the only hour that the machine is spitting out at the time. I seem to be one of the rare few that actually likes this new system, but then I am a planner. It definitely cut down on the walking that we did. We could finish an entire section of each park before moving on, without having to cross the park numerous times to use our fastpasses.


----------



## chelseabun76

wendy3 said:


> I agree. It's like going to the dentist. The anticipation is the worst part. But once your window opens and you get in and start working with the system, it's not so bad. Now that I've used it, I kinda like the fact that you don't have to run from one end of the park to another to get your fastpasses, and you aren't forced to take the only hour that the machine is spitting out at the time. I seem to be one of the rare few that actually likes this new system, but then I am a planner. It definitely cut down on the walking that we did. We could finish an entire section of each park before moving on, without having to cross the park numerous times to use our fastpasses.




This is what I am hoping for as well   My mom has a bit of trouble walking TOO much, not enough to rent her a scooter (she'd kill me lol) but enough that I am trying to keep her in mind when doing the planning.


----------



## mbrittb00

We are working to get A&E FP+ reservations (they were all gone when we logged in Tuesday night).  So far I have been able to get two (one for each of out girls) each on a separate day.  I'm hopeful that we will be able to at least get the two girls and my wife together on one of the two days, but the way the system is set up I fear it is going to be difficult.  My question is will they allow a parent to accompany/supervise a child that has a FP+ reservation, or are they hard nosed about everyone having a FP+?


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> We are working to get A&E FP+ reservations (they were all gone when we logged in Tuesday night).  So far I have been able to get two (one for each of out girls) each on a separate day.  I'm hopeful that we will be able to at least get the two girls and my wife together on one of the two days, but the way the system is set up I fear it is going to be difficult.  My question is will they allow a parent to accompany/supervise a child that has a FP+ reservation, or are they hard nosed about everyone having a FP+?


Keep checking....people will snag A&E FP+ for each day of their trip, then figure out their schedules and drop the ones they don't need. My FP day was 2 weeks ago and I am still having luck finding one here and one there. Now if I could just get the times to overlap....!!!!

The "rules" state that everyone entering the queue must have a FP+ assigned to them, but if all else fails you may be able to plead your case to a sympathetic CM and get around this. However, realize that they are not obligated in any way to allow this. 

Finally, there are A&E cancellation boards that might help as well. Just search A&E, cancellation, and the month of your trip and you should find it. 

Good luck!


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrittb00 said:


> We are working to get A&E FP+ reservations (they were all gone when we logged in Tuesday night).  So far I have been able to get two (one for each of out girls) each on a separate day.  I'm hopeful that we will be able to at least get the two girls and my wife together on one of the two days, but the way the system is set up I fear it is going to be difficult.  My question is *will they allow a parent to accompany/supervise a child that has a FP+ reservation, or are they hard nosed about everyone having a FP+?*





Cluelyss said:


> Keep checking....people will snag A&E FP+ for each day of their trip, then figure out their schedules and drop the ones they don't need. My FP day was 2 weeks ago and I am still having luck finding one here and one there. Now if I could just get the times to overlap....!!!!
> 
> The "rules" state that everyone entering the queue must have a FP+ assigned to them, but if all else fails *you may be able to plead your case to a sympathetic CM and get around this*. However, realize that they are not obligated in any way to allow this.
> 
> Finally, there are A&E cancellation boards that might help as well. Just search A&E, cancellation, and the month of your trip and you should find it.
> 
> Good luck!



Sorry, but I will disagree with the above poster.  The CMs are very strict about FP entry and will enforce it pretty much every time.  There is no harm in asking, but I can pretty much guarantee you you'll get a "no".


----------



## LMO429

mbrittb00 said:


> That's the way mine was.
> 
> Also, don't be sitting at that page refreshing.  You want to be at the main My Disney Experinace page refreshing until it say 60 days to go.  My wife and I were doing it side by side. She was on the main MED page, and I was on the Fast Pass+ page.  We were both refreshing, and as soon as the main page rolled over to 60 days she was able to start making selections, I however still only had myself showing, and had to go back through the MDE main page to get started.  It only took a few seconds, but if you are trying to get A&E it could make a huge difference.



Thank you I am glad I am not the only one that had this happen to them.

What do you mean by the Main My Disney Experience page?  Do you have a picture I have done this before 2 times actually but I am panicking this time more so than ever. I do not want Anna & Else Fast Pass but I do want SDMT.


----------



## ghtx

mbrittb00 said:


> We are working to get A&E FP+ reservations (they were all gone when we logged in Tuesday night).  So far I have been able to get two (one for each of out girls) each on a separate day.  I'm hopeful that we will be able to at least get the two girls and my wife together on one of the two days, but the way the system is set up I fear it is going to be difficult.  My question is *will they allow a parent to accompany/supervise a child that has a FP+ reservation,* or are they hard nosed about everyone having a FP+?



No, not if the parent doesn't have his/her own FP+.


----------



## Jiminy'sGirl

I searched for this answer and attempted to read ever page in this tread but had to surrender..

I have a 9 day trip coming up, and 6 days worth of park tix.  When my FP+ window opens up, will I be able to book for ANY day of my 9 day trip, or just arrival day plus 6?  

Thanks to anyone who can help!  I don't want any nasty surprises as I sit in front of my computer at midnight


----------



## ghtx

Jiminy'sGirl said:


> I searched for this answer and attempted to read ever page in this tread but had to surrender..
> 
> I have a 9 day trip coming up, and 6 days worth of park tix.  When my FP+ window opens up, will I be able to book for ANY day of my 9 day trip, or just arrival day plus 6?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help!  I don't want any nasty surprises as I sit in front of my computer at midnight



Any 6 days within the 9 days of your trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jiminy'sGirl said:


> I searched for this answer and attempted to read ever page in this tread but had to surrender..  I have a 9 day trip coming up, and 6 days worth of park tix.  When my FP+ window opens up, will I be able to book for ANY day of my 9 day trip, or just arrival day plus 6?  Thanks to anyone who can help!  I don't want any nasty surprises as I sit in front of my computer at midnight&#133;


Assuming you are staying on-property for all 9 days, 60 days before your check in date, you can make 6 days of FP+ selections for any of the dates within your 9-day trip. Good luck!


----------



## Turk February

I just bought a MNSSHP tickets and when I go to make FP+ reservations for 4-7 on that day it is giving me times for the entire day.  I already have booked FP with all my other tickets and I'm selecting new FP, not change or cancel so I'm confused...is this a glitch I should just work around?  I know I can't enter before 4 (and won't have any remaining tickets on my MB anyway to enter earlier).


----------



## ghtx

Turk February said:


> I just bought a MNSSHP tickets and when I go to make FP+ reservations for 4-7 on that day it is giving me times for the entire day.  I already have booked FP with all my other tickets and I'm selecting new FP, not change or cancel so I'm confused...is this a glitch I should just work around?  I know I can't enter before 4 (and won't have any remaining tickets on my MB anyway to enter earlier).



Just don't book any FP for before 4 since you won't be there to use them.


----------



## Cluelyss

ghtx said:


> Just don't book any FP for before 4 since you won't be there to use them.


The system can't differentiate between a park ticket and party ticket, that's why you're seeing times before 4.


----------



## kimmar067

.....well....I made my fast pass selections this morning and it wasn't as painful as I thought.....however, boy, do they get gobbled up in a hurry.....also, I was only able to make 2 days worth of fast passes, since a 2-day pass is linked to my account, and not the 3-day PH ones.  I called WDW this morning, because I was concerned that those fast passes are linked to the 2-day passes (part of my package), but since I won't be activating those park passes, I wondered if, when we try to use our fast passes, they won't work.  She assured me that they are connected to the general account, not to the park passes themselves, so we WILL be able to use them.  However, I got a GENEROUS sprinkling of Pixie Dust too, because I also have 'Get-out-of-jail-go-directly-to-free-parking-collect-your-$200' SUPER-DUPER fast passes from a previous WDW visit, which supersede any fastpass available!  We had experienced some BAD problems during our previous visit [April 2013] stay at ASMovies, and, as a way of making things right, one of the CM's from Guest Services attached 10 of these 'special' fast passes to my email address.  Basically, we can go on ANY ride in ANY park at ANY time! WOOHOO!


----------



## patrickpiteo

kimmar067 said:


> .....well....I made my fast pass selections this morning and it wasn't as painful as I thought.....however, boy, do they get gobbled up in a hurry.....also, I was only able to make 2 days worth of fast passes, since a 2-day pass is linked to my account, and not the 3-day PH ones.  I called WDW this morning, because I was concerned that those fast passes are linked to the 2-day passes (part of my package), but since I won't be activating those park passes, I wondered if, when we try to use our fast passes, they won't work.  She assured me that they are connected to the general account, not to the park passes themselves, so we WILL be able to use them.  However, I got a GENEROUS sprinkling of Pixie Dust too, because I also have 'Get-out-of-jail-go-directly-to-free-parking-collect-your-$200' SUPER-DUPER fast passes from a previous WDW visit, which supersede any fastpass available!  We had experienced some BAD problems during our previous visit [April 2013] stay at ASMovies, and, as a way of making things right, one of the CM's from Guest Services attached 10 of these 'special' fast passes to my email address.  Basically, we can go on ANY ride in ANY park at ANY time! WOOHOO!



NICE


----------



## kimmar067

Liliesinthevalley said:


> Don't stress, it seems like a lot of information but is very easy.
> 
> On the very first page of this thread is a list of the parks with 'tiering' - Epcot and HS have this.  What this means is, if an attraction is considered priority 1, you can only choose 1 from that category.  Your remaining FP's for that day can be from any of the other selections.
> 
> Does that make sense?



....yes it does....NOW. 


....what a bummer though, to have to choose between RnRC and TSMM! 


.....but now I won't HAVE to!


----------



## kimmar067

patrickpiteo said:


> NICE



....I thought so too!   We are given this luxury because, as the CM explained to me, they are 'non-inventoried'....


----------



## Amirah95

There is no FP+ for Merida so says page 1 of this thread...for those who have gone to see her, what was your strategy?  

I heard that her line can get really long and it moves snail slow.  Should we immediately run over at rope drop or can we wait after A&E (really hoping for an after rope drop A&E FP+).  We don't want to be in a line on this particular day as we're going to spend most of our time in Adventureland and Fronteirland.

Thanks!


----------



## Turk February

Cluelyss said:


> The system can't differentiate between a park ticket and party ticket, that's why you're seeing times before 4.



Gotcha.  For some reason I thought I had read before that it did.  Thanks!


----------



## mrsp1030

We have a split stay but linking 7 day PH, will this affect how many days we can book at 60 day mark?


----------



## mbrittb00

LMO429 said:


> ...What do you mean by the Main My Disney Experience page?
> Do you have a picture I have done this before 2 times actually but I am panicking this time more so than ever.


I'm referring to the page you get if you click on "My Disney Experience" in the upper right corner of the WDW page.  The top of the page tells you you have X days to go for your vacation and three main options "FastPass+ Selections", "Dining Reservations" , and "Entertainment Times"  

I"ll see if I can get a picture tonight when I get home. 



LMO429 said:


> I do not want Anna & Else Fast Pass but I do want SDMT.



There were several 7DMT options available for quite a while after our window opened.  For about the first 30 minutes we were able to make just about any changes we wanted.  If it is the first thing you go after you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## mesaboy2

Amirah95 said:


> There is no FP+ for Merida so says page 1 of this thread...for those who have gone to see her, what was your strategy?
> 
> I heard that her line can get really long and it moves snail slow.  Should we immediately run over at rope drop or can we wait after A&E (really hoping for an after rope drop A&E FP+).  We don't want to be in a line on this particular day as we're going to spend most of our time in Adventureland and Fronteirland.
> 
> Thanks!



Merida's line is not as bad as it once was.  The longest waits she sees these days don't usually exceed 45 minutes.


----------



## poohmickey

LMO429 said:


> I do not want Anna & Else Fast Pass but I do want SDMT.



We arrive on Oct 28 and made fastpass+ selections last night.  I just checked and there's still available on Oct 29th, 2nd day of our trip so you should be okay.  

This is my first time doing fastpass+ and it was easier than I expected.  Good luck!


----------



## Amirah95

mesaboy2 said:


> Merida's line is not as bad as it once was.  The longest waits she sees these days don't usually exceed 45 minutes.



That's still a long wait.  I'll just have to take my chances after A&E. Thanks!


----------



## trpscooby

I'm wondering, if you need to do a child/parent swap, if one adult has a fastpass while the other waits with the child, does the waiting adult also need a fastpass when 1st adult returns in order to get on the ride without waiting in a long queue? Hope that makes sense!


----------



## mbrittb00

mesaboy2 said:


> Sorry, but I will disagree with the above poster.  The CMs are very strict about FP entry and will enforce it pretty much every time.  There is no harm in asking, but I can pretty much guarantee you you'll get a "no".



That's what I figured, but wasn't sure if they would give some grace, considering how hard it is to get FP+ selections together under the new system.  Plus considering that the Experience is for the kids and the parents are really only there for supervision.


----------



## mbrittb00

trpscooby said:


> I'm wondering, if you need to do a child/parent swap, if one adult has a fastpass while the other waits with the child, does the waiting adult also need a fastpass when 1st adult returns in order to get on the ride without waiting in a long queue? Hope that makes sense!



When the first parent and kid(s) go through the line, they will give you a Rider Swap pass that is good for 2 people to go through the FP+ line.  If the initial set is going through the FP+ line there is some debate if the waiting parent needs a FP+ pass in order to get the Rider Swap pass.  I suspect that the official Disney policy is "yes", but some CMs will give you one either way.


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrittb00 said:


> That's what I figured, but wasn't sure *if they would give some grace, considering how hard it is to get FP+ selections* together under the new system.  Plus considering that the Experience is for the kids and the parents are really only there for supervision.



The floodgates would open.


----------



## O-Jo

I'm sorry if this is has been asked.  I'm helping a friend plan her first trip, and I think she made a mistake.  On 2 different days at MK, she only wanted 2 fp's and cancelled the third that was forced on her.  Now I'd like to help her get the 3rd back, but I'm not sure how. Both days she has 7DMT and doesn't want to lose those in the process.  What should we do? Should she just call?


----------



## mesaboy2

O-Jo said:


> I'm sorry if this is has been asked.  I'm helping a friend plan her first trip, and I think she made a mistake.  On 2 different days at MK, she only wanted 2 fp's and cancelled the third that was forced on her.  Now I'd like to help her get the 3rd back, but I'm not sure how. Both days she has 7DMT and doesn't want to lose those in the process.  What should we do? Should she just call?



She should just call.


----------



## carimar

The beginning of this thread may need to be edited: parades and fireworks seem to be showing up at the 60 day mark and I've noticed that FoF, Wishes and MSEP are not available anymore at 45 days. Also some days are showing no availability for Enchanted Tales w Belle and TSMM


----------



## mesaboy2

carimar said:


> *The beginning of this thread may need to be edited: parades and fireworks seem to be showing up at the 60 day mark* and I've noticed that FoF, Wishes and MSEP are not available anymore at 45 days. Also some days are showing no availability for Enchanted Tales w Belle and TSMM



It says they do not often appear at the 60-day mark.  For these attractions, the system has not been consistent enough for long enough in my opinion to say definitively at this point that they *will* appear at the 60-day mark.  I will keep it as-is for now.


----------



## figment_jii

For what it is worth, MSEP, FoF, and Wishes were all available on my 60-day mark earlier this month as well.


----------



## mesaboy2

figment_jii said:


> For what it is worth, MSEP, FoF, and Wishes were all available on my 60-day mark earlier this month as well.



Yep, I'm reading it more and more.  Just not enough to move me yet.


----------



## figment_jii

I skimmed this thread before it was time for me to make my FP+ reservations and I wasn't entirely sure how the split stay would work.  I'd already linked both reservations and my tickets to my MDE account.  The total trip length is greater than 10-days.  When the 60-day mark opened for the first part of my stay, I was able to make FP+ reservations for any day during my entire stay (basically, despite moving resorts, the system treated my trip as one long stay for the purposes of FP+).  I only have 6-day tickets, so I don't know if I could have made FP+ reservations for more than 10-days (if I had tickets that covered that long).

Also, I was able to access the system at midnight.

Like many others, I was a little apprehensive about how it would all go, but it ultimately worked out.


----------



## patrickpiteo

figment_jii said:


> For what it is worth, MSEP, FoF, and Wishes were all available on my 60-day mark earlier this month as well.



Wasn't for me...


----------



## figment_jii

patrickpiteo said:


> Wasn't for me...



I should clarify...I was able to book Wishes, MSEP, and FoF, but they were not available on all days.  FoF said that there were no times available one of the days I checked (just like A&E and 7DMT).  I took this to mean that there were no more FP+ s available for that day, not that it was not yet available.  I was able to get FoF for the next day.  MSEP and Wishes also said there were no times available on some days, but those were on MNSSHP nights so that was to be expected.


----------



## slzer0

Thanks all for the help.  I am on the app and therefore can't see the color. OP notes the tiers are marked as X and Y. Maybe that's the color? Anyway I found a list on prepschool. 

Any thoughts on which days I should book.? 
Or wishes with a toddler?
Honestly those were what I was most concerned about..


----------



## MAGICFOR2

kimmar067 said:


> .....well....I made my fast pass selections this morning and it wasn't as painful as I thought.....however, boy, do they get gobbled up in a hurry.....also, I was only able to make 2 days worth of fast passes, since a 2-day pass is linked to my account, and not the 3-day PH ones.  I called WDW this morning, because I was concerned that those fast passes are linked to the 2-day passes (part of my package), but since I won't be activating those park passes, I wondered if, when we try to use our fast passes, they won't work.  She assured me that they are connected to the general account, not to the park passes themselves, so we WILL be able to use them.  However, I got a GENEROUS sprinkling of Pixie Dust too, because I also have 'Get-out-of-jail-go-directly-to-free-parking-collect-your-$200' SUPER-DUPER fast passes from a previous WDW visit, which supersede any fastpass available!  We had experienced some BAD problems during our previous visit [April 2013] stay at ASMovies, and, as a way of making things right, one of the CM's from Guest Services attached 10 of these 'special' fast passes to my email address.  Basically, we can go on ANY ride in ANY park at ANY time! WOOHOO!



Glad it was painless.  I'm getting encouraged, although it sounds like I may need to be on at midnight to be sure we get ours.   for your super FP's!!!  That will be a huge bonus!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

slzer0 said:


> Thanks all for the help.  *I am on the app and therefore can't see the color.* OP notes the tiers are marked as X and Y. Maybe that's the color? Anyway I found a list on prepschool.
> 
> Any thoughts on which days I should book.?
> Or wishes with a toddler?
> Honestly those were what I was most concerned about..



Now that's interesting.  My DISboards app does show colors.  What mobile OS are you using (iOS, Android, etc.)?


----------



## billsue05

I stressed all day about making my fast pass selections with 2 DD ages 7 & 5. Elsa and Anna was top priority. Thanks to all the advice on this thread I went to my last day and was able to secure them and 7dmt. The rest was just bonus!! 60 days and counting!


----------



## slzer0

Android. I took a screen cap but can't post images via app. I'll try via browser some other time. Too lazy lol


----------



## shaybay

There is 1, only one,A&E FP available right now!


----------



## LMO429

mbrittb00 said:


> I'm referring to the page you get if you click on "My Disney Experience" in the upper right corner of the WDW page.  The top of the page tells you you have X days to go for your vacation and three main options "FastPass+ Selections", "Dining Reservations" , and "Entertainment Times"
> 
> I"ll see if I can get a picture tonight when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> There were several 7DMT options available for quite a while after our window opened.  For about the first 30 minutes we were able to make just about any changes we wanted.  If it is the first thing you go after you shouldn't have any problems.



I think I know what you mean know. This is where I should go exactly at the 60 day mark since all 5 of us that are in our party are not showing up in the other fastpass section as of right now


----------



## stampinot

Once you use up your initial Fast passes, what is the fastest way to obtain more fast passes for that park? How many can you get at once after using the 3 you were given?


----------



## Cluelyss

stampinot said:


> Once you use up your initial Fast passes, what is the fastest way to obtain more fast passes for that park? How many can you get at once after using the 3 you were given?


You can only obtain additional FP+ one at at time, and currently they are only able to be scheduled at the in-park kiosks. The ability to schedule from the app is rumored to be coming, but no date released yet. Once you use #4, you can then schedule #5, and so on, with no limits other than time and ride availability!!


----------



## My2Kidzmom

billsue05 said:


> I stressed all day about making my fast pass selections with 2 DD ages 7 & 5. Elsa and Anna was top priority. Thanks to all the advice on this thread I went to my last day and was able to secure them and 7dmt. The rest was just bonus!! 60 days and counting!



I was planning on using that same strategy. Glad to hear it worked, makes me a little less anxious about scoring those two too. Thx for sharing.


----------



## KPetty725

Wow! This thread is awesome! I've been reading through all the tips and tricks and I can't thank y'all enough! I have a couple of questions if anyone knows the answer:

1. Is getting a FP for Fantasmic worth it? We have small kids so we won't need them for the bigger rides, probably just Toy story mania. I remember the days where you had to get in line for Fantasmic an hour early just to get decent seats. Is this still the case? We're going in late February if that makes a difference!

2. For the parent swap, my sister is traveling with us and she will have an infant plus DS7 and DD9. If she and her husband both want to ride, can both of their older kids ride with each parent? Obviously the kids will only have one FP each but many rides seat 3 so we were hoping the kids could both go each time while the non-riding parent waits with the baby. Anyone experience this or have any tips for them?

Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## cel_disney

KPetty725 said:


> Wow! This thread is awesome! I've been reading through all the tips and tricks and I can't thank y'all enough! I have a couple of questions if anyone knows the answer:  1. Is getting a FP for Fantasmic worth it? We have small kids so we won't need them for the bigger rides, probably just Toy story mania. I remember the days where you had to get in line for Fantasmic an hour early just to get decent seats. Is this still the case? We're going in late February if that makes a difference!  2. For the parent swap, my sister is traveling with us and she will have an infant plus DS7 and DD9. If she and her husband both want to ride, can both of their older kids ride with each parent? Obviously the kids will only have one FP each but many rides seat 3 so we were hoping the kids could both go each time while the non-riding parent waits with the baby. Anyone experience this or have any tips for them?  Thank you all in advance!!



What rides would the baby not go on that seat 3???    Most of the rides that the baby couldn't go on are 1 or 2 seaters I think?   I don't think you would get to rider swap with the 'family' rides.   (I have taken an infant several times and havent needed to if that helps) 

There is still a wait for Fantasmic.  If you don't use a FP for it, a Fantasmic Dinner Package is another option to have a reserved seat.


----------



## gorjus121

I know this was posted somewhere else, but I can find it, and I apologize for a repeat question.  My FP+ window opens next weekend, and I when I click on FastPass+ in MDE, I now only see myself (Me-needs valid park admission) and it NO LONGER shows the rest of my family. We have a hotel/ticket pkg. 

Do I need to address this ahead of time, or will everyone show once my window opens?  What has everyone experienced the last few days?

Thanks.


----------



## KPetty725

cel_disney said:


> What rides would the baby not go on that seat 3???    Most of the rides that the baby couldn't go on are 1 or 2 seaters I think?   I don't think you would get to rider swap with the 'family' rides.   (I have taken an infant several times and havent needed to if that helps)  There is still a wait for Fantasmic.  If you don't use a FP for it, a Fantasmic Dinner Package is another option to have a reserved seat.



I was actually thinking of BTMR specifically. It seats three and the baby definitely can't ride! 

We're doing the dining plan so I don't think Fantasmic dinner package is an option for us.


----------



## poohmickey

gorjus121 said:


> I know this was posted somewhere else, but I can find it, and I apologize for a repeat question.  My FP+ window opens next weekend, and I when I click on FastPass+ in MDE, I now only see myself (Me-needs valid park admission) and it NO LONGER shows the rest of my family. We have a hotel/ticket pkg.
> 
> Do I need to address this ahead of time, or will everyone show once my window opens?  What has everyone experienced the last few days?
> 
> Thanks.


 
That's the way mine was, but once my window opened it showed the rest of the family also.


----------



## seasidespences

KPetty725 said:


> I was actually thinking of BTMR specifically. It seats three and the baby definitely can't ride!
> 
> We're doing the dining plan so I don't think Fantasmic dinner package is an option for us.



We did the Fantasmic dinner package on the dining plan...unless something has changed you can still do this.


----------



## HelenParr

Strategy question (sorry if already covered): ten day stay on site, APs, two guests with MDX accounts linked.  When the 60 day window opens could one person book from desktop ( on the website) and another person from iPad, working different days? I'm thinking as long as you work on different days and each person from their own account it should work...one person looking for A&E on day 8, 9 or 10 and other person doing days 1-7, for example...but seems too simple.  I'd hate to outfox myself by overthinking it.  Thoughts or experiences?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HelenParr said:


> Strategy question (sorry if already covered): ten day stay on site, APs, two guests with MDX accounts linked.  When the 60 day window opens could one person book from desktop ( on the website) and another person from iPad, working different days? I'm thinking as long as you work on different days and each person from their own account it should work...one person looking for A&E on day 8, 9 or 10 and other person doing days 1-7, for example...but seems too simple.  I'd hate to outfox myself by overthinking it.  Thoughts or experiences?



Working different accounts and different days may well work, but I'm in the "let's not tempt fate when Disney IT is involved" camp.  

That said, from what I've seen, you should be able to find an A&E slot with a 10 day trip. Ours is Oct 9-20, and at 60 days at midnight I could have booked A&E days 5-12.  I wouldn't count on 5, but 10? I wouldn't try some other maneuver.


----------



## HelenParr

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Working different accounts and different days may well work, but I'm in the "let's not tempt fate when Disney IT is involved" camp.
> 
> That said, from what I've seen, you should be able to find an A&E slot with a 10 day trip. Ours is Oct 9-20, and at 60 days at midnight I could have booked A&E days 5-12.  I wouldn't count on 5, but 10? I wouldn't try some other maneuver.



Thanks.  I think you are spot on. Disney IT has enough glitches without my adding confusion. I'm not going to risk it (maybe I'll just have second person assessing availibilities as another pair of eyes).


----------



## Cluelyss

KPetty725 said:


> Wow! This thread is awesome! I've been reading through all the tips and tricks and I can't thank y'all enough! I have a couple of questions if anyone knows the answer:  1. Is getting a FP for Fantasmic worth it? We have small kids so we won't need them for the bigger rides, probably just Toy story mania. I remember the days where you had to get in line for Fantasmic an hour early just to get decent seats. Is this still the case? We're going in late February if that makes a difference!  2. For the parent swap, my sister is traveling with us and she will have an infant plus DS7 and DD9. If she and her husband both want to ride, can both of their older kids ride with each parent? Obviously the kids will only have one FP each but many rides seat 3 so we were hoping the kids could both go each time while the non-riding parent waits with the baby. Anyone experience this or have any tips for them?  Thank you all in advance!!


FYI - TSMM and Fantasmic are both tier one FP+ attractions, so you can't have both. We used our FP reservation for TSMM and scheduled a Fantasmic dining package so that we could do both (I have DD6 and DS3).


----------



## Cluelyss

KPetty725 said:


> I was actually thinking of BTMR specifically. It seats three and the baby definitely can't ride!   We're doing the dining plan so I don't think Fantasmic dinner package is an option for us.


You can reserve the Fantasmic dining package with the dining plan. Mama Melrose and Hollywood & Vine are 1 TS credit on the plan, Hollywood Brown Derby is 2.


----------



## shaybay

Anna and Elsa FP for at least 2 on sept 30 @ 2:10-3:10


----------



## ppiew

i am getting confused/  does this mean i need to get 3 FP's and THEN go to a kiosk to get a f+ and hopefully be able to use it as standing room or what for the Frozen Sing a Long?   geez this is complicated.


----------



## cel_disney

ppiew said:


> i am getting confused/  does this mean i need to get 3 FP's and THEN go to a kiosk to get a f+ and hopefully be able to use it as standing room or what for the Frozen Sing a Long?   geez this is complicated.



If you were familiar with the old system, conceptually it's not that much different.

The good news is that you get to pre-reserve your first 3 FPs.  After you have used them, you proceed to a kiosk to get any future FPs based on what's available in the park.    

At this time, all attractions still offer a stand by line that you can stand in f you don't have a FP for it (maybe you picked your 4th FP two hours from now so you decide to ride star tours and muppets stand-by...just like before except when you go to the kiosk you can select your return time from what's available instead of taking whatever the old ticket  would have dictated you use (even if it was in your dining hour for example).


----------



## stacielee

Trying to do FP+ and the system locked up!  Frustrating!!!  I got through the first pass and picked them all, now trying to change times....  connecting... connecting...


----------



## Dash7

stacielee said:


> Trying to do FP+ and the system locked up!  Frustrating!!!  I got through the first pass and picked them all, now trying to change times....  connecting... connecting...


Same here. VERY frustrating.


----------



## seasidespences

stacielee said:


> Trying to do FP+ and the system locked up!  Frustrating!!!  I got through the first pass and picked them all, now trying to change times....  connecting... connecting...


same here...so frustrating!


----------



## HelenParr

I think I got all mine in before it locked up, hopefully they will be there when system comes back up  -- but the glitch a at 12:18 and it appears to be system wide.  I cannot even see my resort reservations now -- let alone FP+.

60 day mark occurring on a holiday (when many of us can stay up late) must have overwhelmed the system.


----------



## mirage0306

having a lot of trouble here too. ugh.


----------



## stacielee

HelenParr said:


> I think I got all mine in before it locked up, hopefully they will be there when system comes back up  -- but the glitch a at 12:18 and it appears to be system wide.  I cannot even see my resort reservations now -- let alone FP+.
> 
> 60 day mark occurring on a holiday (when many of us can stay up late) must have overwhelmed the system.



Same here, I can't see anything.  And the app isn't working either.


----------



## seasidespences

HelenParr said:


> I think I got all mine in before it locked up, hopefully they will be there when system comes back up  -- but the glitch a at 12:18 and it appears to be system wide.  I cannot even see my resort reservations now -- let alone FP+.  60 day mark occurring on a holiday (when many of us can stay up late) must have overwhelmed the system.


I had gotten about halfway through...still have more to do but now I'm worried that the ones I had booked won't be there...anyone know how long it usually takes for them to fix something like this?


----------



## mirage0306

before it locked up on me, the m&g with a&e said: FastPass+ Distribution Has Ended for Selected Day

anyone know what's up w/that?


----------



## RllngRckBrw

Another one battling with the system. So frustrating. I will keep trying and hope that the ones I have already are saved.


----------



## HelenParr

For those who are curious, in the few minutes that we had when the 60 day window opened, zero A&E and 7DMT for Oct. 31.  They were both available later in the week.


----------



## RllngRckBrw

I managed to scoop up some 7DMT before the crash (we aren't interested in A&E) hopefully everything is till there.


----------



## bubbie11

stacielee said:


> Trying to do FP+ and the system locked up!  Frustrating!!!  I got through the first pass and picked them all, now trying to change times....  connecting... connecting...





Dash7 said:


> Same here. VERY frustrating.





seasidespences said:


> same here...so frustrating!





mirage0306 said:


> having a lot of trouble here too. ugh.





stacielee said:


> Same here, I can't see anything.  And the app isn't working either.





RllngRckBrw said:


> Another one battling with the system. So frustrating. I will keep trying and hope that the ones I have already are saved.




Ugh same here  I'm exhausted but don't want to go to bed until I have everything all set!


----------



## stacielee

Hmm, how long do I want to sit here and keep trying?  At least it's only 9:50 here.


----------



## RllngRckBrw

bubbie11 said:


> Ugh same here  I'm exhausted but don't want to go to bed until I have everything all set!



I know, I won't get good sleep anyway knowing my plans are not all set.


----------



## Jfine

mirage0306 said:


> before it locked up on me, the m&g with a&e said: FastPass+ Distribution Has Ended for Selected Day
> 
> anyone know what's up w/that?



As far as I know, it just means those fast pass + are already gone for the day. As another poster mentioned, I was also able to get fp+ for a&e later in our trip. Of course that's assuming everything is still there...I was 90% done before crash.


----------



## mirage0306

Jfine said:


> As far as I know, it just means those fast pass + are already gone for the day. As another poster mentioned, I was also able to get fp+ for a&e later in our trip. Of course that's assuming everything is still there...I was 90% done before crash.



That's what I feared. I asked though because other times when i've tried for FP+ I haven't gotten a message like that. Thanks!


----------



## bubbie11

I'm hoping what I had saved! I was able to get 4 out of 8 days complete, or so I hope. Bummed that all of the A&E for the beginning of our trip were filled but at least I was able grab it for the end!


----------



## donaldtutter

Delete


----------



## HelenParr

I half expected it to break so I guess that moderates my annoyance at the Hoopla.  I'm going to get some shut eye and hope for the best in the morning on FP+s I think I've made.  Best of luck to those who stick it out longer.


----------



## seasidespences

Finally got back on early this AM...all of my original selections were there and I was able to finish up and get all we needed.  There were still plenty of open slots for A&E on 11/8 when I was on...around 6am.  Hope you all had success as well!


----------



## HelenParr

Question: in MDX on my iPad it shows all my FP selection each date as 3 experiences.  And then the person listed as "also doing this experience" is sometimes me and sometimes the other of our 2 person party.  I recall in testing it said 6 experiences when there were 3 FP+s but 2 people.

Long way of getting to question: if you have multiple people reserved, on MDX do you personally see " 3 experiences" or a higher number? For each day in reservations?


----------



## Cluelyss

HelenParr said:


> Question: in MDX on my iPad it shows all my FP selection each date as 3 experiences.  And then the person listed as "also doing this experience" is sometimes me and sometimes the other of our 2 person party.  I recall in testing it said 6 experiences when there were 3 FP+s but 2 people.  Long way of getting to question: if you have multiple people reserved, on MDX do you personally see " 3 experiences" or a higher number? For each day in reservations?


I have one day where our 4 person party has 2 experiences exactly the same, and then a 3rd (A&E) with 4 different times. So I show 6 FP+ reservations for that day in MDX.


----------



## mbrittb00

1) When the 30 day window opens up for offsite guests, does it open up one day at a time, or are you able to make multiple days of FP+ reservations at one time?

2) When I am trying to search for an available FP+, it tells me to "Select and available experience from x:xx - x:xx".  Is it really only searching in those specific times, or is it really searching for all available, and that statement is just another bug?


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> 1) When the 30 day window opens up for offsite guests, does it open up one day at a time, or are you able to make multiple days of FP+ reservations at one time?  2) When I am trying to search for an available FP+, it tells me to "Select and available experience from x:xx - x:xx".  Is it really only searching in those specific times, or is it really searching for all available, and that statement is just another bug?


I believe the window for off site guests opens one at a time, but hopefully someone who had stayed offsite under the new system can confirm?

On your second question, are you trying to change an existing selection? I originally thought you could only swap an existing FP+ for another in the same time period, but I recently had it happen to me where an A&E popped up while I was trying to make a change. I selected it, but then the A&E time slot that showed up in MDX was hours different than the original selection I had. So now I am inclined to believe it is actually looking at all available attractions at all times. (Note: this was in the app. I do know online once you select a new attraction, you will get a list of additional available times to select from.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

My 60 day window is tonight at midnight. I was talking with my mom about all of this, they are leaving 2 weeks after i am. I told her about making fp's in the afternoon instead of am's since most are easier to get on at rope drop. She said that since it's a slower time of year. Were going November 1st through the 7th that there should be plenty of fp's left in the afternoon and at night time... true? Should i stick with my original plan and do mostly afternoon fp's? She says i will be missing out on alot of fps if i use our fp+ in the afternoon. I just dont want to rely on going to the kiosks in the afternoon and them be all out. Any insite would be great. Thank you


----------



## mesaboy2

mbrittb00 said:


> When the 30 day window opens up for offsite guests, does it open up one day at a time, or are you able to make multiple days of FP+ reservations at one time?



One day at a time.


----------



## mbrittb00

Cluelyss said:


> I believe the window for off site guests opens one at a time, but hopefully someone who had stayed offsite under the new system can confirm?  On your second question, are you trying to change an existing selection? I originally thought you could only swap an existing FP+ for another in the same time period, but I recently had it happen to me where an A&E popped up while I was trying to make a change. I selected it, but then the A&E time slot that showed up in MDX was hours different than the original selection I had. So now I am inclined to believe it is actually looking at all available attractions at all times. (Note: this was in the app. I do know online once you select a new attraction, you will get a list of additional available times to select from.)  Hope this helps!



I'm trying to replace an existing FP+.  On the computer it has show all available FP+s even if not at that time, however it also doesn't have that same statement with a specific time range that shows up in the app.


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> I'm trying to replace an existing FP+.  On the computer it has show all available FP+s even if not at that time, however it also doesn't have that same statement with a specific time range that shows up in the app.


Based on my experience, I think that's just a "glitch" in the app.


----------



## mbrittb00

Volkswagenphreak said:


> My 60 day window is tonight at midnight. I was talking with my mom about all of this, they are leaving 2 weeks after i am. I told her about making fp's in the afternoon instead of am's since most are easier to get on at rope drop. She said that since it's a slower time of year. Were going November 1st through the 7th that there should be plenty of fp's left in the afternoon and at night time... true? Should i stick with my original plan and do mostly afternoon fp's? She says i will be missing out on alot of fps if i use our fp+ in the afternoon. I just dont want to rely on going to the kiosks in the afternoon and them be all out. Any insite would be great. Thank you



My biggest concerns with using the "Magical Morning" plan is that 1) FPs now start at park opening (rather than at 9:40 as in the past) and 2) with some people being  "forced" into early morning FPs (due to available) more will come in the morning.  Plus there is the added bonus of being able to get more once you original 3 are used.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

mbrittb00 said:
			
		

> My biggest concerns with using the "Magical Morning" plan is that 1) FPs now start at park opening (rather than at 9:40 as in the past) and 2) with some people being  "forced" into early morning FPs (due to available) more will come in the morning.  Plus there is the added bonus of being able to get more once you original 3 are used.



I had, granted it was a few weeks back , just been hearing people say all the fp were used up at night time and that no more were available. Maybe that was just because it was super busy during that time. Thanks for your advice


----------



## phabric

We will be going Dec 20-27.  This will be my first time doing FP.  We will not be doing rope drop.  No A&E.

Do you think I should try and get FP for the morning or try to do walk up in the morning?  Or get FP for the afternoon?


----------



## mesaboy2

phabric said:


> We will be going Dec 20-27.  This will be my first time doing FP.  We will not be doing rope drop.  No A&E.  Do you think I should try and get FP for the morning or try to do walk up in the morning?  Or get FP for the afternoon?



FPs have most value (save the most time), starting late morning and through most of the afternoon.  However, scheduling them later means that much longer before you can get a fourth or more.  You must choose how to approach it--quality or quantity.


----------



## DisneyBabies

I am resigning myself to not get a fp+ for A&E and I'm pretty sure I won't get lucky enough for a sb+ test to happen on our MK day as well. 

So can someone tell me what time A&E begin to meet each morning. I have tried to search for the info, but can't find it. 

DH and I plan to RD our MK day (9a-10p), so I'm wondering how long we will wait if we try to standby A&E.


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyBabies said:


> I am resigning myself to not get a fp+ for A&E and I'm pretty sure I won't get lucky enough for a sb+ test to happen on our MK day as well.
> 
> *So can someone tell me what time A&E begin to meet each morning.* I have tried to search for the info, but can't find it.
> 
> DH and I plan to RD our MK day (9a-10p), so I'm wondering how long we will wait if we try to standby A&E.



At park open, EMH or not.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

To clarify what i read on the first post:

If I choose to do a split stay, with 6 nights YC MYP with 8 day hoppers, followed by 4 night GF RO ressie, I will be able to book at my 60 day mark for the MYP for 8 days, correct? Not just the 6 nights I am at YC with linked tickets?

That has a pretty big effect on whether I do the split stay or not. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBabies

mesaboy2 said:


> At park open, EMH or not.



So if we RD it, we should get in fairly quickly? Awesome!

Thanks for this thread Mesaboy2; it's a great help. Hopefully, I'll have the process down pat by the time we take the kids next year


----------



## mbrittb00

DisneyBabies said:


> So if we RD it, we should get in fairly quickly? Awesome!  Thanks for this thread Mesaboy2; it's a great help. Hopefully, I'll have the process down pat by the time we take the kids next year



Don't forget you will be behind all the 9:00+ FP+ reservations.  I would expect at least a 30 minute wait.


----------



## cel_disney

DisneyBabies said:


> I am resigning myself to not get a fp+ for A&E and I'm pretty sure I won't get lucky enough for a sb+ test to happen on our MK day as well.  So can someone tell me what time A&E begin to meet each morning. I have tried to search for the info, but can't find it.  DH and I plan to RD our MK day (9a-10p), so I'm wondering how long we will wait if we try to standby A&E.



If it's just you and DH, you should heavily weigh the evening/night plan if you are not happy with your A&E rope drop location!   Weights are likely less after 7pm...


----------



## LMO429

I am doing my first split stay on our upcoming trip in November.  From Nov 5 to the 9th we are a party of 5 with 5 day park hopper tickets staying at AKL.

My mom are I are staying until Nov 11th

On Nov 9th 3 of our party is leaving to return home and my mom and I are moving over to the Yacht Club. I need an additional day to be added to my mom and I existing 5 day park hoppers to make it a 6 day hoppers...I plan on adding the day to our tickets by going to guest relations the first day I get there. 

My ? is about making the fast pass plus choices for our 6th day since I can not book FP+ until I add the additional day onto my tickets. and I was told you can only do this at a guest relations booth at the theme parks.

 How does this work with making Fastpass + reservations.  When I add the ticket will guest relations give me a reservation number to add to MDE or will it just automatically update on our magic bands... I am so confused I hope my ? even makes sense so some one can help me out.


----------



## Cluelyss

mbrittb00 said:


> Don't forget you will be behind all the 9:00+ FP+ reservations.  I would expect at least a 30 minute wait.


Or do EMH RD for no FP+ competition!


----------



## BudgieMama

Just wanted to stop by and say thank you- this info was really helpful in planning our trip, and we managed an amazing week with minimal waits anywhere!  Thank you so much for the hard work you put into maintaing it and keeping it up to date!


----------



## kellyfam03

Only a couple of weeks until I can book FP+  Is it easier to use the MDE app or your computer to grab the hard-to-get ones? First time with FP+, crossing my fingers!


----------



## BudgieMama

kellyfam03 said:


> Only a couple of weeks until I can book FP+  Is it easier to use the MDE app or your computer to grab the hard-to-get ones? First time with FP+, crossing my fingers!



Computer, every time!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

kellyfam03 said:


> Only a couple of weeks until I can book FP+  Is it easier to use the MDE app or your computer to grab the hard-to-get ones? First time with FP+, crossing my fingers!



In my experience, the computer is more reliable. I know some have reported using the app for this, but I personally wouldn't chance it.  Good luck getting all your picks!!


----------



## lllGurulll

mbrittb00 said:


> Don't forget you will be behind all the 9:00+ FP+ reservations.  I would expect at least a 30 minute wait.



crap.  They are doing FP+ reservations on park opening now too/  I figured it would start at 10am.  not actual park opening.  That stinks.  No more perfect plans for no waits first thing in the morning?  Wow.


----------



## starstruck93

Has anyone else noticed that the countdown has been taken off of the phone app? Just wondering if I'm missing something. Thanks so much! April


----------



## kellyfam03

Thanks BudgieMama & MickeyMinnie! That's what I thought, but I saw a post saying to go mobile and got worried  Here's hoping I get at least a few good ones


----------



## aislingb

disneymagicgirl said:


> To clarify what i read on the first post:  If I choose to do a split stay, with 6 nights YC MYP with 8 day hoppers, followed by 4 night GF RO ressie, I will be able to book at my 60 day mark for the MYP for 8 days, correct? Not just the 6 nights I am at YC with linked tickets?  That has a pretty big effect on whether I do the split stay or not. Thanks!



I was wondering the same thing about our split stay....


----------



## poohmickey

BudgieMama said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say thank you- this info was really helpful in planning our trip, and we managed an amazing week with minimal waits anywhere!




That's great to hear!! 

 Did you book your fastpasses first thing in the morning and get more later, or book them later and do rope drops?  TIA


----------



## DisneyBabies

mbrittb00 said:


> Don't forget you will be behind all the 9:00+ FP+ reservations.  I would expect at least a 30 minute wait.



30 minutes would be ok for us; just don't want to wait 2hours! 



cel_disney said:


> If it's just you and DH, you should heavily weigh the evening/night plan if you are not happy with your A&E rope drop location! Weights are likely less after 7pm...



Thanks for that info! That was a concern for DH; what if we judge the time to get to RD wrong and there are tons of people in front of us . . . what do we do then? Now I know!



Cluelyss said:


> Or do EMH RD for no FP+ competition!



No morning EMH on our MK day (I wish!); that would have made it too easy 



*Thanks for the help everyone! Since it is just DH and I, we are going with the flow as much as possible, but A&E was my one must do so I can get a picture for the kids, so want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## Cluelyss

kellyfam03 said:


> Only a couple of weeks until I can book FP+  Is it easier to use the MDE app or your computer to grab the hard-to-get ones? First time with FP+, crossing my fingers!


I found it best to use the computer to do your original selections, but app is better for making changes. Good luck!


----------



## kellyfam03

Interesting Cluelyss... thanks for the tip!


----------



## mesaboy2

BudgieMama said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say thank you- this info was really helpful in planning our trip, and we managed an amazing week with minimal waits anywhere!  Thank you so much for the hard work you put into maintaing it and keeping it up to date!



You're welcome!  I love hearing feedback, especially the favorable kind.


----------



## stacielee

So after starting FP+ last night and then having the website crash, I still was able to get everything we wanted and also at the times we wanted. I went through the first pass and got the rides even though the times were not what we wanted. I did try to get at least one of the FP+ for the time we wanted. This was for 10/31-11/8. The website crashed when I was changing times. I woke up at about 2:30am (PT) and decided to try again and everything was there from before and I was able to get all of our times. Looking today, there were still A&E available on Nov. 8, as well as 7DMT.

One thing I did notice is Maelstrom is not listed. There are not enough choices at Epcot or HS, especially with the tiering.

Thank you mesaboy for all of your hard work. I referred back to this thread several times and it definitely made the process easier, even though I did it last November.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Was there still SDMT for November 1st?


----------



## mommycal

stacielee said:


> So after starting FP+ last night and then having the website crash, I still was able to get everything we wanted and also at the times we wanted. I went through the first pass and got the rides even though the times were not what we wanted. I did try to get at least one of the FP+ for the time we wanted. This was for 10/31-11/8. The website crashed when I was changing times. I woke up at about 2:30am (PT) and decided to try again and everything was there from before and I was able to get all of our times. Looking today, there were still A&E available on Nov. 8, as well as 7DMT.
> 
> One thing I did notice is Maelstrom is not listed. There are not enough choices at Epcot or HS, especially with the tiering.
> 
> Thank you mesaboy for all of your hard work. I referred back to this thread several times and it definitely made the process easier, even though I did it last November.



=(  we are there 11/1-11/7 so there are NO e&a FP left?!?!    ugggh do I evn bother waking up at midnight tonight?


----------



## cag0621

mesaboy2 said:


> At park open, EMH or not.




Yes, I agree that this is an amazing thread!  Thank you!

So, just so I'm 100% clear, if we are going to RD on a EMH day at MK, A&E will be there to meet and greet starting at 8:00, but FP+s won't start until 9, right?  So, if I don't end up being able to get a FP+ early, we have a good shot of a relatively short line at 8am?


----------



## starstruck93

Could somene please tell me what I'm doing wrong? I have my son and I booked for 9 nights..... I've managed to get fast passes for 7 of the 9 days for both of us. However the other 2 days I was able to book and then poof they disappeared. So I went back in a few days later and tried to rebook them but it's telling me that I can't book FP for myself because I've already hit my limit.... I haven't though; my son and I have the exact same FP. Is it seriously vital that I have these 2 days worth of FPs? Our trip is Sept 14-22nd. Would you just try it get FP in the park? Thanks so much for your help! April


----------



## poohmickey

mommycal said:


> =(  we are there 11/1-11/7 so there are NO e&a FP left?!?!    ugggh do I evn bother waking up at midnight tonight?



I just looked at Nov 6th, and there were some available for a party of 4.  We're at different parks on the 5th and 7th so I couldn't check those.  When you do your fastpasses, make sure you start at the end of your trip and you might still find something.    Good luck!


----------



## Cluelyss

cag0621 said:


> Yes, I agree that this is an amazing thread!  Thank you!  So, just so I'm 100% clear, if we are going to RD on a EMH day at MK, A&E will be there to meet and greet starting at 8:00, but FP+s won't start until 9, right?  So, if I don't end up being able to get a FP+ early, we have a good shot of a relatively short line at 8am?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Best Aunt

starstruck93 said:


> Could somene please tell me what I'm doing wrong? I have my son and I booked for 9 nights..... I've managed to get fast passes for 7 of the 9 days for both of us. However the other 2 days I was able to book and then poof they disappeared. So I went back in a few days later and tried to rebook them but it's telling me that I can't book FP for myself because I've already hit my limit.... I haven't though; my son and I have the exact same FP. Is it seriously vital that I have these 2 days worth of FPs? Our trip is Sept 14-22nd. Would you just try it get FP in the park? Thanks so much for your help! April



If it were me - if I had been using the app, I would try the website.  If I had been using the website, I would try the app.  If neither worked, I would call tech support for help.  Fastpasses aren't "seriously vital" but why have less fun when you get to the park if it is something you can straighten out at home?


----------



## cag0621

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, that's correct.




That is awesome news, I feel a little more relieved!  Thank you, Cluelyss!!


----------



## telecomguy

> If a return window has already passed without being used, that return window can be rescheduled to later in the day (subject to availability).



I had a question about this, and it may be covered elsewhere in this thread, but it is over 200 pages now.  I tried searching to no avail.  At any rate, what happens if I schedule a FP+ and someone in my party misses the return windows, and we've hopped to another park.  Can that person (or persons) get FP+ at the park we've hopped to?  Or are they out of luck?


----------



## Cluelyss

telecomguy said:


> I had a question about this, and it may be covered elsewhere in this thread, but it is over 200 pages now.  I tried searching to no avail.  At any rate, what happens if I schedule a FP+ and someone in my party misses the return windows, and we've hopped to another park.  Can that person (or persons) get FP+ at the park we've hopped to?  Or are they out of luck?


If the window for all 3 original selections has passed, used or not, you can start scheduling additional selections at the in-park kiosks, at any park.


----------



## telecomguy

Cluelyss said:


> If the window for all 3 original selections has passed, used or not, you can start scheduling additional selections at the in-park kiosks, at any park.



Thanks.  I thought that may be the case, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## stacielee

Volkswagenphreak said:


> Was there still SDMT for November 1st?





mommycal said:


> =(  we are there 11/1-11/7 so there are NO e&a FP left?!?!    ugggh do I evn bother waking up at midnight tonight?



Not sure on either of those. We'll be in MK on 11/3, 11/6 and 11/8. There are none left on 11/3, 11/6 has a few left after 6pm, 11/8 has quite a few from noon on.

Good luck!


----------



## siskaren

starstruck93 said:


> Could someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? I have my son and I booked for 9 nights..... I've managed to get fast passes for 7 of the 9 days for both of us. However the other 2 days I was able to book and then poof they disappeared. So I went back in a few days later and tried to rebook them but it's telling me that I can't book FP for myself because I've already hit my limit.... I haven't though; my son and I have the exact same FP. Is it seriously vital that I have these 2 days worth of FPs? Our trip is Sept 14-22nd. Would you just try it get FP in the park? Thanks so much for your help! April



At the risk of asking a dumb question, do you have 9 day tickets?


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Also, from what i understand just get the three rides you want then go back in later and adjust the times?


----------



## stacielee

Volkswagenphreak said:


> Also, from what i understand just get the three rides you want then go back in later and adjust the times?



That's how I've done it. I try to get at least 1 ride around the time I really want and then go back and adjust the others as needed.


----------



## ses1230

Just finished FP+ picks. 

Got 7DMT on 11/2 and 11/7. 

No availability for A&E 11/1 - 11/8. Got one for on 11/9.


----------



## Volkswagenphreak

Just got all of our fp+  done. Got everything we wanted which is awesome. I just went in starting at my last day first picking the three attractions we wanted  and i didnt worry about the times at all. After i had all of our days all worked out i went back in and changed the times for every day. Super easy and done... thank god... no more worrying about that. Did they do away with the random 4th fp?


----------



## mesaboy2

Volkswagenphreak said:


> Just got all of our fp+  done. Got everything we wanted which is awesome. I just went in starting at my last day first picking the three attractions we wanted  and i didnt worry about the times at all. After i had all of our days all worked out i went back in and changed the times for every day. Super easy and done... thank god... no more worrying about that. *Did they do away with the random 4th fp?*



Quite a while ago.


----------



## LMO429

LMO429 said:


> I am doing my first split stay on our upcoming trip in November.  From Nov 5 to the 9th we are a party of 5 with 5 day park hopper tickets staying at AKL.
> 
> My mom are I are staying until Nov 11th
> 
> On Nov 9th 3 of our party is leaving to return home and my mom and I are moving over to the Yacht Club. I need an additional day to be added to my mom and I existing 5 day park hoppers to make it a 6 day hoppers...I plan on adding the day to our tickets by going to guest relations the first day I get there.
> 
> My ? is about making the fast pass plus choices for our 6th day since I can not book FP+ until I add the additional day onto my tickets. and I was told you can only do this at a guest relations booth at the theme parks.
> 
> How does this work with making Fastpass + reservations.  When I add the ticket will guest relations give me a reservation number to add to MDE or will it just automatically update on our magic bands... I am so confused I hope my ? even makes sense so some one can help me out.



Hi! Bumping up my post so hopefully someone can help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

LMO429 said:


> Hi! Bumping up my post so hopefully someone can help me. Thank you in advance!


I would think the additional ticket would just be added to your account and MB. As for scheduling your FP+, you won't be able to schedule for that 6th day until the park ticket is added to your account. You can still schedule for ANY of the days on your existing ticket when your window opens, but will only be able to schedule 5 (you are not adding an additional night to your trip, right, just an additional park ticket?)


----------



## LMO429

Cluelyss said:


> I would think the additional ticket would just be added to your account and MB. As for scheduling your FP+, you won't be able to schedule for that 6th day until the park ticket is added to your account. You can still schedule for ANY of the days on your existing ticket when your window opens, but will only be able to schedule 5 (you are not adding an additional night to your trip, right, just an additional park ticket?)



We are a party of 5 Nov 5 to the 9th.

Then a party of 2 Nov 9th departing on the morning of the 11th.

I just need to add one additional day to my park hopper ticket to make it a 6 day park hopper instead of a 5 day hopper.


----------



## Malibustyle23

Mesaboy, 
Just wanted to say thanks for maintaining this thread for so long.  It is very helpful and appreciated.  My window was opened last night and I was able to get all the fp+'s that I wanted/needed.  Although I am still not happy about the inconvenience Disney has bestowed upon us I am happy that the Dis is here to help me drudge through it.  

Now just to sit back and wait until I can (hopefully) book a BOG fp.


----------



## Cluelyss

LMO429 said:


> We are a party of 5 Nov 5 to the 9th.  Then a party of 2 Nov 9th departing on the morning of the 11th.  I just need to add one additional day to my park hopper ticket to make it a 6 day park hopper instead of a 5 day hopper.


Then you should be able to schedule everything but that 6th day at your 60-day mark, and will have to either schedule from the in-park kiosks for day 6 - or from your app as soon as you arrive and add the additional day to your reservation.


----------



## LMO429

Cluelyss said:


> Then you should be able to schedule everything but that 6th day at your 60-day mark, and will have to either schedule from the in-park kiosks for day 6 - or from your app as soon as you arrive and add the additional day to your reservation.



Oh ok I didn't think to make my day 6 fast pass plus selection at a park kiosk so thank you for reminding me of that.


----------



## BobH

I have 95% of the fastpasses my family wants. The order and location of the fastpasses is not ideal for hopscotching around the park with toddler grand children. I wanted to try to flip flop a morning time for Splash mountain with an afternoon time where we have Enchanted Tales with Belle for my grand daughter. I was looking for roughly approximate times. When I look for other available times for Splash Mountain I see none. Same thing with Belle. It shows me that I have the earliest time available which is 1:50pm. Does anyone know if the MDE system blocks availability for times in your account when it realizes schedule conflicts specific to you? If so you have to relinquish all you passes to rearrange your schedule? That would seem to be a bad option if you have one hard to acquire pass in your group of 3 like 7DMT or A&E. Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mesaboy2

Malibustyle23 said:


> Mesaboy,
> Just wanted to say thanks for maintaining this thread for so long.  It is very helpful and appreciated.  My window was opened last night and I was able to get all the fp+'s that I wanted/needed.  Although I am still not happy about the inconvenience Disney has bestowed upon us *I am happy that the Dis is here to help me drudge through it*.
> 
> Now just to sit back and wait until I can (hopefully) book a BOG fp.



I like to think we're all here to discuss Disney and help each other out with advice.  

And, you're welcome.


----------



## BobH

Without this thread to help make sense of this new and changing system this 63 yr old grandfather would have gone completely crazy. Thank you Mesaboy!


----------



## mesaboy2

BobH said:


> I have 95% of the fastpasses my family wants. The order and location of the fastpasses is not ideal for hopscotching around the park with toddler grand children. I wanted to try to flip flop a morning time for Splash mountain with an afternoon time where we have Enchanted Tales with Belle for my grand daughter. I was looking for roughly approximate times. When I look for other available times for Splash Mountain I see none. Same thing with Belle. It shows me that I have the earliest time available which is 1:50pm. Does anyone know if the MDE system blocks availability for times in your account when it realizes schedule conflicts specific to you? If so you have to relinquish all you passes to rearrange your schedule? That would seem to be a bad option if you have one hard to acquire pass in your group of 3 like 7DMT or A&E. Any replies would be greatly appreciated.





BobH said:


> Without this thread to help make sense of this new and changing system this 63 yr old grandfather would have gone completely crazy. Thank you Mesaboy!



You are also welcome.    I wish I knew the answers to your questions above--hopefully someone will be along to help.


----------



## Cluelyss

BobH said:


> I have 95% of the fastpasses my family wants. The order and location of the fastpasses is not ideal for hopscotching around the park with toddler grand children. I wanted to try to flip flop a morning time for Splash mountain with an afternoon time where we have Enchanted Tales with Belle for my grand daughter. I was looking for roughly approximate times. When I look for other available times for Splash Mountain I see none. Same thing with Belle. It shows me that I have the earliest time available which is 1:50pm. Does anyone know if the MDE system blocks availability for times in your account when it realizes schedule conflicts specific to you? If so you have to relinquish all you passes to rearrange your schedule? That would seem to be a bad option if you have one hard to acquire pass in your group of 3 like 7DMT or A&E. Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, it will not show an "available time" that conflicts with an already scheduled FP+ for that day. So if you wanted ETWB at 7 pm, for example, you need to make sure you have nothing already scheduled at 7 pm. So if you are looking to "swap" the times of 2 attractions, you must first move one of them out of the desired time slot for the other. You don't need to cancel, just put it for a time later or earlier that day. Then move the 2nd attraction into the 1st time slot, and move #1 back into the old slot for #2.  Make sense? Not horribly convenient, but unless you are moving around really hard to get FP+ (like A&E or 7DMT) you shouldn't have any issues getting the time you want without losing your reservation.


----------



## WV4dmb

I know it's in here somewhere , if someone can lead me to which page please.

Made the FP+ selections and need to change one.  My brother and I are riding TOT but my dh and sil do not want to ride it.  I have all 4 of us riding it and I've tried changing it and it won't "take".  I've looked for instructions on MDE and still having trouble.  Can someone please lead me in the right direction.
I know I have to pick something else for their FP+.  Just need some guidance.

Thanks!!  

ps I'm finally under the 60 day mark for our trip ..wahoo!!!


----------



## WV4dmb

If I keep the FP+ the way it is and dh and sil DO NOT ride TOT it doesn't make a difference does it?  If they just wait for us to ride it would that be easier?


Thanks again.


----------



## Cluelyss

WV4dmb said:


> I know it's in here somewhere , if someone can lead me to which page please.  Made the FP+ selections and need to change one.  My brother and I are riding TOT but my dh and sil do not want to ride it.  I have all 4 of us riding it and I've tried changing it and it won't "take".  I've looked for instructions on MDE and still having trouble.  Can someone please lead me in the right direction. I know I have to pick something else for their FP+.  Just need some guidance.  Thanks!!  ps I'm finally under the 60 day mark for our trip ..wahoo!!!


Easiest to do this from the app. Go to modify fast pass, choose TOT, select to option to change to a new attraction, then on the following page, select only DH and SIL.  You can then put them on another ride at the same time. To answer  your other question, no, you don't have to change it - they can choose not to ride with no penalty, but will be out a FP+ for that day. Or, you and your brother can ride once with your FP+ reservation, then take DH and SIL magic bands and ride again


----------



## robinb

I tried to search for my question, but I didn't see it.  Sorry!

I have a 16-day vacation booked in December (basically, my DD's entire Christmas break).  We have 4 consecutive DVC reservations (7-days AKV, 2-days SSR, 1-day SSR, 6-days BWV ... I added the middle 2 at the last week) all linked into MDE and DVC PAP vouchers. 

Here are my questions:
(1) I've read that consecutive split stays are processed by MDE as one large stay.  Am I right that I should be able to book a FP+ for my BWV stay inside the 60-day window for the AKV stay?

(2) When we used FP+ last December we were restricted to just 7 days of FP+ reservations and I had to add new days as I went along even though we were staying onsite the whole time.  I understand that restriction is no longer in place and AP holders can now book longer if you are staying offsite longer.  Is that limit 10 days or 14 days?  

(3) Can I make a FP+ reservation for my 15th day if I leave a day(s) off in the middle and don't exceed my maximum number of FP+ days used?  Or it it now consecutive?

(4) Whoops!  I just remembered another question.  I am on the waitlist for BWV for those middle 2 reservations so I don't have to move so much.  What happens if my waitlist comes through and my middle reservations are re-booked to the new resort?  What would happen if  *I* change the middle reservation?  I would like to be in the same size unit at SSR at the very least and if I see a 1BR come up on the 28th I'm going to grab it and cancel the 2BR to save points.  What happens if I do that after selecting FP+ reservations?  Will the FPs on those days go away?  Will the FPs on the BWV stay go away because the stays are temporarily not consecutive?

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## WV4dmb

Cluelyss said:


> Easiest to do this from the app. Go to modify fast pass, choose TOT, select to option to change to a new attraction, then on the following page, select only DH and SIL.  You can then put them on another ride at the same time. To answer  your other question, no, you don't have to change it - they can choose not to ride with no penalty, but will be out a FP+ for that day. Or, you and your brother can ride once with your FP+ reservation, then take DH and SIL magic bands and ride again



Thank you So very much!!!


----------



## wajones2

I have 5 day pass and a ticket to the merry Xmas party, along with resort reservation. Will I be able to book 6 days of FP+ When my window opens?


----------



## poohmickey

wajones2 said:


> I have 5 day pass and a ticket to the merry Xmas party, along with resort reservation. Will I be able to book 6 days of FP+ When my window opens?



Yes, as long as the Xmas party ticket is linked with your MDE account.  We have MNSSH and MVMC tickets linked and had two extra days we could book FP+.


----------



## Cluelyss

poohmickey said:


> Yes, as long as the Xmas party ticket is linked with your MDE account.  We have MNSSH and MVMC tickets linked and had two extra days we could book FP+.


You must also have a 6-day reservation as well. If you plan to go to a park the morning of the party, you can only use one ticket to book FP+ for that day.


----------



## wajones2

Cluelyss said:


> You must also have a 6-day reservation as well. If you plan to go to a park the morning of the party, you can only use one ticket to book FP+ for that day.



I have a 5 night resort reservation.


----------



## Cluelyss

wajones2 said:


> I have a 5 night resort reservation.


 So you have six days to schedule then, correct?   Which means yes, you will be able to schedule between the hours of 4 and 7 in the Magic Kingdom on your party ticket for the remaining day. We also have a 5-night/6-day reservation, but have six days of park tickets, which means I was not able to schedule any additional FP+ reservations with my party ticket.


----------



## phoebusII

If a ride is down and Disney notifies you that you now have an any attraction, any time FP+, do they send the notification to your MDE or to your email?


----------



## patrickpiteo

phoebusII said:


> If a ride is down and Disney notifies you that you now have an any attraction, any time FP+, do they send the notification to your MDE or to your email?



Pretty sure I got both last time..


----------



## AC7179

We are going in March and will do park opening.  Is it wiser to use our FPs in the morning and then book more as the day continues or try to ride standby and then use the FP later?


----------



## mesaboy2

AC7179 said:


> We are going in March and will do park opening.  Is it wiser to use our FPs in the morning and then book more as the day continues or try to ride standby and then use the FP later?



A good question that has existed since the inception of FP+.  Just depends on if you want quantity or quality in my opinion.


----------



## AC7179

Can you elaborate?  We will have my mom, my husband, myself, and 3 daughters (21, 9, and 2), so we are all over the spectrum in terms of rides, attractions, and Meet and Greets.  We want to do it all.


----------



## mesaboy2

AC7179 said:


> Can you elaborate?  We will have my mom, my husband, myself, and 3 daughters (21, 9, and 2), so we are all over the spectrum in terms of rides, attractions, and Meet and Greets.  *We want to do it all.*



Attraction waits, especially for popular attractions, are longest in the afternoon.  So the quality choice would be to pick three of the most popular attractions at this time of day.  The problem is you will not be able to get a fourth or more FP until after your third attraction FP is used or expired.

If you want more, but lower-quality FPs, then schedule your three FPs for first thing in the morning and then try to get more as the day goes on.  This may mean you will not be able to get the more "valuable" (i.e. most time-saving) FPs as you would have if you opted to get them in the first place.

Many who have studied FP strategies grapple with this very question, and is asked all the time.  There is no right answer.

And I'm afraid you won't be able to "do it all".  You will need to prioritize what is important for your group and start with that.


----------



## AC7179

mesaboy2 said:


> Attraction waits, especially for popular attractions, are longest in the afternoon.  So the quality choice would be to pick three of the most popular attractions at this time of day.  The problem is you will not be able to get a fourth or more FP until after your third attraction FP is used or expired.
> 
> If you want more, but lower-quality FPs, then schedule your three FPs for first thing in the morning and then try to get more as the day goes on.  This may mean you will not be able to get the more "valuable" (i.e. most time-saving) FPs as you would have if you opted to get them in the first place.
> 
> Many who have studied FP strategies grapple with this very question, and is asked all the time.  There is no right answer.
> 
> And I'm afraid you won't be able to "do it all".  You will need to prioritize what is important for your group and start with that.




Thank you!  I guess by "do it all" I meant more along the lines of, we want to do little kid attractions, kid attractions, meet and greets, scary rides, etc.  since our party is so diverse.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## ckelly14

AC7179 said:


> Thank you!  I guess by "do it all" I meant more along the lines of, we want to do little kid attractions, kid attractions, meet and greets, scary rides, etc.  since our party is so diverse.  Thanks for the help.



There are so many ways the tour only you can decide the best strategy.  For what it's worth,  I think the idea of the 4th FP is more a theoretical than a practical consideration.  Although it makes sense in theory,  we never were able to grab decent choices in the afternoon.  To maximize rides get there at rope drop OR in the last few hours of the park.  Don't make special plans for the 4th FP, not worth it in my opinion...


----------



## Angel Ariel

I did read the OP, but I have a question that doesn't appear to be answered there..

We have a group of 3.  Dh and I, and a friend of mine (my cohort for the Wine and Dine spectator party ).  Important Info:

1.  I have us all in my MDE account - my friend does not have her own, nor does my DH.
2.  DH and I are booked at Yacht Club, with the resort stay linked in MDE already.
3.  I bought our 2014-2015 Armed Forces Salute tickets today, and linked the vouchers to my MDE, and assigned each ticket to one of us in my MDE.
4. My friend is planning on staying on site, but has not yet made her hotel reservation.
5. 60 day window opens Sept. 8th
6.  We have separate hard tickets for the Wine and Dine Spectator event

My question is - do I need to have her hotel reservation linked in my MDE in order to book her FP+ at midnight on the 8th?  Or is the fact that DH and I's hotel reservation is linked enough? 

Tonight it was allowing me to look at all 3 of us within the 30 day booking window, but I know it won't open beyond that til the 8th.  I need to know if I have to tell my friend that she needs to be booked by then and that I need her resort reservation # so I can link it to MDE and in order to make FP+ reservations.

Second question - should I link the tickets for the wine and dine 1/2 speactator event?  Or would linking those mess up our original tickets?  If we can, we'd like to book FP+ during the window that Epcot is open to the general public (party starts at 10, we can get in at 7).  I remember there being issues with MNSSHP last year.  We are *not* going into a park on the day of the marathon, so we do not want to accidentally get a park day removed.  I assume if we linked, but then used the hard tickets (not MBs) to enter, we would avoid that issue?


----------



## starstruck93

siskaren said:


> At the risk of asking a dumb question, do you have 9 day tickets?



Not a dumb question at all and I'm grateful for your help!  We have AP. Thank you! April


----------



## Cluelyss

Angel Ariel said:


> I did read the OP, but I have a question that doesn't appear to be answered there..  We have a group of 3.  Dh and I, and a friend of mine (my cohort for the Wine and Dine spectator party ).  Important Info:  1.  I have us all in my MDE account - my friend does not have her own, nor does my DH. 2.  DH and I are booked at Yacht Club, with the resort stay linked in MDE already. 3.  I bought our 2014-2015 Armed Forces Salute tickets today, and linked the vouchers to my MDE, and assigned each ticket to one of us in my MDE. 4. My friend is planning on staying on site, but has not yet made her hotel reservation. 5. 60 day window opens Sept. 8th 6.  We have separate hard tickets for the Wine and Dine Spectator event  My question is - do I need to have her hotel reservation linked in my MDE in order to book her FP+ at midnight on the 8th?  Or is the fact that DH and I's hotel reservation is linked enough?  Tonight it was allowing me to look at all 3 of us within the 30 day booking window, but I know it won't open beyond that til the 8th.  I need to know if I have to tell my friend that she needs to be booked by then and that I need her resort reservation # so I can link it to MDE and in order to make FP+ reservations.  Second question - should I link the tickets for the wine and dine 1/2 speactator event?  Or would linking those mess up our original tickets?  If we can, we'd like to book FP+ during the window that Epcot is open to the general public (party starts at 10, we can get in at 7).  I remember there being issues with MNSSHP last year.  We are *not* going into a park on the day of the marathon, so we do not want to accidentally get a park day removed.  I assume if we linked, but then used the hard tickets (not MBs) to enter, we would avoid that issue?


For your friend's window to be open at 60 days, she will need to have a valid on-site reservation linked to her tickets.  You shouldn't need the reservation #, however, it should update automatically in MDX once she books. 

We linked our party tickets to our MDX account, but plan to use the hard ticket to enter, not our MB, as we have been warned against this, as you mentioned. But by doing this, you should be able to schedule FP+ on you W&D ticket without using a park day - we could with our MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## Angel Ariel

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> For your friend's window to be open at 60 days, she will need to have a valid on-site reservation linked to her tickets.  You shouldn't need the reservation #, however, it should update automatically in MDX once she books.
> 
> We linked our party tickets to our MDX account, but plan to use the hard ticket to enter, not our MB, as we have been warned against this, as you mentioned. But by doing this, you should be able to schedule FP+ on you W&D ticket without using a park day - we could with our MNSSHP tickets.



How will her reservation link to my MDE acct without the reservation #? She does not have an MDE acct at all.


----------



## Cluelyss

Angel Ariel said:


> How will her reservation link to my MDE acct without the reservation #? She does not have an MDE acct at all.


Her reservation should link to her name in Disney's system, which should flow through to MDX, where you already have her linked in your family and friends, correct?


----------



## Angel Ariel

Cluelyss said:
			
		

> Her reservation should link to her name in Disney's system, which should flow through to MDX, where you already have her linked in your family and friends, correct?



I have her set up in my family and friends, but no email address is attached to her or anything.  I'm sure there are many people with her name..I would think it would take more than a name?


----------



## Cluelyss

Angel Ariel said:


> I have her set up in my family and friends, but no email address is attached to her or anything.  I'm sure there are many people with her name..I would think it would take more than a name?


I may be wrong, but I thought you had to link someone with their email address? Then they get an email confirming that you can schedule on their behalf? But maybe that is just for someone that already has their own MDX account?


----------



## U2_rocks!

Angel Ariel said:


> I have her set up in my family and friends, but no email address is attached to her or anything.  I'm sure there are many people with her name..I would think it would take more than a name?



Doesn't she need her own account if she's not on your hotel reservation? She should create one and then you send her an invitation through your MDX to link her. You need her e-mail address to do that, and once she gets the e-mail she has to accept the invitation. That way you can make FP selections together.


----------



## ckelly14

Cluelyss said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought you had to link someone with their email address? Then they get an email confirming that you can schedule on their behalf? But maybe that is just for someone that already has their own MDX account?



I believe you can add anyone you want to your own MDE account.  For example, I added both my parents and my wife to my account without having to give an e-mail.  However, if the person has another MDE with tickets or reservations, you need to provide an e-mail to link them so you can make reservation for them, or for them to see your plans on MDE.


----------



## jar

I've been reading on the boards about people making their FP+ selections at midnight.  But it seems that because day 1 of my trip is going to fall in the middle of lots of other people's trips, midnight is kind of irrelevant -- it's not like RD when the light turns green for everyone.  For some people, the booking window will have opened 9 days earlier.  In light of that, does midnight make any sense (not interested in A&E but do care about other e-tickets like TSMM, the mountains, Soarin', 7 dwarves).  If I go at a high period (although not as bad as xmas), do enough FP+ for the e-tickets last long enough so people can book it on the first day of their window even if it's far after other windows have opened?  We're not planning a long trip - just a weekend - so I'm wondering if people typically have poor selection options on their first few days and more in the later days when they have the advance jump.

Thanks.


----------



## Cluelyss

jar said:


> I've been reading on the boards about people making their FP+ selections at midnight.  But it seems that because day 1 of my trip is going to fall in the middle of lots of other people's trips, midnight is kind of irrelevant -- it's not like RD when the light turns green for everyone.  For some people, the booking window will have opened 9 days earlier.  In light of that, does midnight make any sense (not interested in A&E but do care about other e-tickets like TSMM, the mountains, Soarin', 7 dwarves).  If I go at a high period (although not as bad as xmas), do enough FP+ for the e-tickets last long enough so people can book it on the first day of their window even if it's far after other windows have opened?  We're not planning a long trip - just a weekend - so I'm wondering if people typically have poor selection options on their first few days and more in the later days when they have the advance jump.  Thanks.


If you are not looking for A&E, you shouldn't need to he on at midnight. 7DMT will be the next hardest attraction to get, though, so I'd try as early as possible the next day, and you will definitely have better selections later in your trip. Everything else shouldn't matter. I am still tweaking my selections nearly 3 weeks later, and TSMM is the only one I've noticed severely diminishing options each time I check. (Outside A&E and 7DMT, which are now long gone)  Note: I have not looked at Epcot or AK recently, but check MK daily and HS frequently.


----------



## vfalkner

I know this information is probably in this thread somewhere but I haven't been able to easily find it. 

Our Fast Pass Day (FastPastivus somebody else coined and I love that!) is coming up at the end of this week and I need help trying to figure out which rides to fast pass. In the past, we have always gone to Disney when crowd levels are low (2-4) but this year we picked a week that I thought would be low but our Magic Kingdom day (the Sunday before Veteran's Day) is at a crowd level of 8! So now I am worried that we will not be able to ride very much and want to use FP+ to the best advantage.

We are planning to head right to Fantasyland at RD and ride a couple rides right away (Peter Pan, ETwB, & Pooh) and will get a Fast Pass for 7DMT. But here is where I struggle. 
- Should we get all our first round FP+ for before lunch in the hopes of getting more FP+ for after lunch? 
- On a predicted 8 crowd day, will we be able to get additional FP+ from the kiosks for headliners (Splash, Buzz, PotC, JC or BTMR)? 
- Will they end up being for really late at night?

I can't decide if we should get FP+ for the worst wait rides but space them out through the day (and therefore probably only getting 3) or for all one section early in the hopes of getting others after the first 3. We are also hoping to eat at BOG (with a fast pass if possible) so we don't know how much time that will take out of the middle of the day. 

Any advice?


60 days is too long to wait - I want to go now!


----------



## Cluelyss

vfalkner said:


> I know this information is probably in this thread somewhere but I haven't been able to easily find it.  Our Fast Pass Day (FastPastivus somebody else coined and I love that!) is coming up at the end of this week and I need help trying to figure out which rides to fast pass. In the past, we have always gone to Disney when crowd levels are low (2-4) but this year we picked a week that I thought would be low but our Magic Kingdom day (the Sunday before Veteran's Day) is at a crowd level of 8! So now I am worried that we will not be able to ride very much and want to use FP+ to the best advantage.  We are planning to head right to Fantasyland at RD and ride a couple rides right away (Peter Pan, ETwB, & Pooh) and will get a Fast Pass for 7DMT. But here is where I struggle. - Should we get all our first round FP+ for before lunch in the hopes of getting more FP+ for after lunch? - On a predicted 8 crowd day, will we be able to get additional FP+ from the kiosks for headliners (Splash, Buzz, PotC, JC or BTMR)? - Will they end up being for really late at night?  I can't decide if we should get FP+ for the worst wait rides but space them out through the day (and therefore probably only getting 3) or for all one section early in the hopes of getting others after the first 3. We are also hoping to eat at BOG (with a fast pass if possible) so we don't know how much time that will take out of the middle of the day.  Any advice?  60 days is too long to wait - I want to go now!


From what I've heard, day-of FP+ options are scarce. At least for the headliners. Everyone tours differently, but my advice for a heavy crowd day would be to do as much at RD as possible, and use your FP+ selections for the rides with the highest wait times (7DMT) and at the busiest times of day (late morning through mid-afternoon). This will save you the most time waiting in lines. I subscribe to the "quality over quantity" method, though, so if your goal is to ride as many rides as possible, pre-select your FP+ for the headliners, early in the day, and hope you get lucky with what's available day-of.


----------



## Cluelyss

Has anyone ever had any success booking Wishes or FoF FP+ from the app? I ask because I had been trying to make some changes to our schedule just now, and had to switch to the website because the app crapped out again. And on the website, both Wishes and FoF were listed as available attractions when they hadn't been in the app earlier. Now, it's possible they popped up just then (there was only 1 Wishes, as I frantically tried to add it for all members of my party, with no luck!), so maybe it was just a fluke. But I've never seen Wishes or FoF available on the app, and now I'm wondering if I need to be on the website to snag these?


----------



## vfalkner

Cluelyss said:


> From what I've heard, day-of FP+ options are scarce. At least for the headliners. Everyone tours differently, but my advice for a heavy crowd day would be to do as much at RD as possible, and use your FP+ selections for the rides with the highest wait times (7DMT) and at the busiest times of day (late morning through mid-afternoon). This will save you the most time waiting in lines. I subscribe to the "quality over quantity" method, though, so if your goal is to ride as many rides as possible, pre-select your FP+ for the headliners, early in the day, and hope you get lucky with what's available day-of.



Thanks Cluelyss! This was what I suspected but started second guessing all my FP picks. Just needed some confirmation!


----------



## shaybay

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone ever had any success booking Wishes or FoF FP+ from the app? I ask because I had been trying to make some changes to our schedule just now, and had to switch to the website because the app crapped out again. And on the website, both Wishes and FoF were listed as available attractions when they hadn't been in the app earlier. Now, it's possible they popped up just then (there was only 1 Wishes, as I frantically tried to add it for all members of my party, with no luck!), so maybe it was just a fluke. But I've never seen Wishes or FoF available on the app, and now I'm wondering if I need to be on the website to snag these?



I did get one and only one Wishes on the app. It's become a constant thing with looking for another 2! Almost like an addiction!


----------



## Cluelyss

shaybay said:


> I did get one and only one Wishes on the app. It's become a constant thing with looking for another 2! Almost like an addiction! dde01  I cannot figure out how to look per individual on website without canceling what's there. I have seen no MSEP which is what I really want.


 I can't figure how to look by individual on the website either, which is why am constantly using the app !


----------



## DougEMG

Just went to Fantasmic using a FP+ and there was no special section set aside for FP+ holders.  We actually ended up sitting way over on the far side, the same place as if we had of just walked in at that time with standby.  Talked to one of the cast members about the FP+ and they said it is a waste of time for Fantasmic.


----------



## carimar

DougEMG said:


> Just went to Fantasmic using a FP+ and there was no special section set aside for FP+ holders.  We actually ended up sitting way over on the far side, the same place as if we had of just walked in at that time with standby.  Talked to one of the cast members about the FP+ and they said it is a waste of time for Fantasmic.



Thanks so much for sharing. Was curious about that!!!


----------



## SPOERLX3

DougEMG said:


> Just went to Fantasmic using a FP+ and there was no special section set aside for FP+ holders.  We actually ended up sitting way over on the far side, the same place as if we had of just walked in at that time with standby.  Talked to one of the cast members about the FP+ and they said it is a waste of time for Fantasmic.



Thank you for posting this DougEMG. I had read several different posts about the Fantasmic FP. From what I gathered, at one time the FFP was originally a great FP to get with the seats being just to the left center of the show but a couple of months or so ago another Disboard friend posted that all the FP for Fantasmic does now is guarantee you entry but no special section.


----------



## kellyfam03

Thanks for posting Doug! I was wondering if Fantasmic was worth it, especially on low crowd days!


----------



## mesaboy2

DougEMG said:


> Just went to Fantasmic using a FP+ and there was no special section set aside for FP+ holders.  We actually ended up sitting way over on the far side, the same place as if we had of just walked in at that time with standby.  Talked to one of the cast members about the FP+ and *they said it is a waste of time for Fantasmic*.



So have I, since last October.  

Whether or not there is a reserved section or just a different entrance, the Fantasmic FP is about the most worthless FP at WDW.


----------



## wdwrule

I've tried almost everyday for awhile to obtain 4 Fp+ for Wishes for September 30 with no success at all.  Even tried at midnight on my 60 day mark.  Would it be better to look for 4 Fp+ individually for that date and if so how do I do that without messing up my first 2 Fp+ reservations of the day?  Thanks!


----------



## shaybay

wdwrule said:


> I've tried almost everyday for awhile to obtain 4 Fp+ for Wishes for September 30 with no success at all.  Even tried at midnight on my 60 day mark.  Would it be better to look for 4 Fp+ individually for that date and if so how do I do that without messing up my first 2 Fp+ reservations of the day?  Thanks!


I have done the same thing for the same night!! I couldn't believe they were all gone at MN on 60 day mark either! We did not have any trouble getting wishes or MSEP on our last trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

wdwrule said:


> I've tried almost everyday for awhile to obtain 4 Fp+ for Wishes for September 30 with no success at all.  Even tried at midnight on my 60 day mark.  Would it be better to look for 4 Fp+ individually for that date and if so how do I do that without messing up my first 2 Fp+ reservations of the day?  Thanks!


This is easiest done from the app. When you select the option to change an attraction, the app gives you the ability to select all or some of your party. This will also keep the rest of your FP+ selections in tact. I was unable to find any FP+ for Wishes at my 60-day mark, either (we arrive 10/13) but in the last few days have managed to find 2.  And oddly enough, they have different return times, so I wonder if that makes it more difficult to find as a group? One is 9:40-9:55 and the other is 9:35-9:50.


----------



## wdwrule

shaybay said:


> I have done the same thing for the same night!! I couldn't believe they were all gone at MN on 60 day mark either! We did not have any trouble getting wishes or MSEP on our last trip.



I know right?  Was really surprised!  I understand A&E and 7DMT but Wishes??



Cluelyss said:


> This is easiest done from the app. When you select the option to change an attraction, the app gives you the ability to select all or some of your party. This will also keep the rest of your FP+ selections in tact. I was unable to find any FP+ for Wishes at my 60-day mark, either (we arrive 10/13) but in the last few days have managed to find 2.  And oddly enough, they have different return times, so I wonder if that makes it more difficult to find as a group? One is 9:40-9:55 and the other is 9:35-9:50.



Thank you for the information!  I'll try this method.  You're very helpful as usual.


----------



## BStew

SORRY if this has been asked 100 times already...but...I booked a package through Disney with FD and 4 park tickets. I have an account on MDX, will my tickets automatically be synced to that at the 60 day mark at midnight?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BStew said:


> SORRY if this has been asked 100 times already...but...I booked a package through Disney with FD and 4 park tickets. I have an account on MDX, will my tickets automatically be synced to that at the 60 day mark at midnight?



I would call and ask them. Mine have been linked for 8 or 9 months now.


----------



## BStew

BigMommaMouse said:


> I would call and ask them. Mine have been linked for 8 or 9 months now.



Well I see that I have a four day base ticket on there. So that is all I need? At midnight it should just unlock and let me book the FP?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

BStew said:


> Well I see that I have a four day base ticket on there. So that is all I need? At midnight it should just unlock and let me book the FP?



Yes. Keep refreshing the first page (tip from a few pages ago, and one I did not know when making mine). Hope you get what you like.


----------



## Cluelyss

shaybay said:


> I have done the same thing for the same night!! I couldn't believe they were all gone at MN on 60 day mark either! We did not have any trouble getting wishes or MSEP on our last trip.


I think part of the problem with the availability is the limited nights MSEP and Wishes take place in the fall due to MNSSHP? I've not seen MSEP available at ALL during my upcoming trip so far!


----------



## stacielee

This thread has helped us immensely!!  Now I have a question.  Looking at November 8, we have 3 FP+ booked, the Mine Train, Big Thunder and Jungle Cruise.  Thinking about changing 1 or 2 of those to the FoF parade and/or MSEP.

Opinions? Advice?? Would you do it? No kids in our group, just 3 grown-up ladies who act like kids


----------



## Cluelyss

BStew said:


> Well I see that I have a four day base ticket on there. So that is all I need? At midnight it should just unlock and let me book the FP?


Yes. Once your window opens, your trip dates will be in blue and ready for scheduling!!


----------



## shaybay

Cluelyss said:


> I think part of the problem with the availability is the limited nights MSEP and Wishes take place in the fall due to MNSSHP? I've not seen MSEP available at ALL during my upcoming trip so far!


Our last trip was the week after Thanksgiving. Not only was it busy but the Christmas party was going so nights for MSEP and Wishes were limited then too. I don't know why they are so hard to get this time around! I guess they are getting popular.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

stacielee said:


> This thread has helped us immensely!!  Now I have a question.  Looking at November 8, we have 3 FP+ booked, the Mine Train, Big Thunder and Jungle Cruise.  Thinking about changing 1 or 2 of those to the FoF parade and/or MSEP.
> 
> Opinions? Advice?? Would you do it? No kids in our group, just 3 grown-up ladies who act like kids



I would rather wait after dark for MSEP, then stand in line during the day. Grabbing a treat and waiting for it is part of the excitement I think.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Mesaboy2, I have a question for you regarding your signature. I noticed you only list that you've been once to the MVMCP, is there a reason/s for that? Sorry this off topic. 

Back to the topic though. So I'm understanding this correctly, I should never hit cancel for a FP+ only change it or reassign it, otherwise it's completely gone? I'm really hoping this will all make more sense, when it's actually in front of me.


----------



## mesaboy2

CluelessDisFan said:


> 1.  Mesaboy2, I have a question for you regarding your signature. I noticed you only list that you've been once to the MVMCP, is there a reason/s for that? Sorry this off topic.
> 
> 2.  Back to the topic though. So I'm understanding this correctly, I should never hit cancel for a FP+ only change it or reassign it, otherwise it's completely gone? I'm really hoping this will all make more sense, when it's actually in front of me.



1.  MVMCP was fun, but just didn't impress me as much as MNSSHP does so we tend to go back to that one.  MNSSHP's counter will increase to 5 by the end of the month.  

2.  My understanding is that once you outright cancel an FP on MDX, it takes a call to Disney IT to get it back.


----------



## Pirate princess 2

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but I thought our experience might help someone else. Last week we were at HS. As our 5th FP we got the early show of Fantasmic. When my husband got them from the kiosk he was told that those FPs don't ensure certain seats, they just ensure you can get into the theater for that showing. We arrived well before the FP time listed, and there were not many seats left. So it seems to me that even with a FP, you still need to arrive at Fantasmic very early or you could possibly end up in the old standing room only section way in the back. I do not know how the second showing was, but I'm sure as usual it was less crowded than the first showing. Hope this helps.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

mesaboy2 said:


> 1.  MVMCP was fun, but just didn't impress me as much as MNSSHP does so we tend to go back to that one.  MNSSHP's counter will increase to 5 by the end of the month.
> 
> 2.  My understanding is that once you outright cancel an FP on MDX, it takes a call to Disney IT to get it back.



Thank you very much! We're still contemplating going to the party or not. Enjoy MNSSHP again! We did enjoy MHP at DLR last year, although I was really bummed when I found out they didn't have the gravediggers. Lol! It was still very fun! My favorite part of MHP was the Cadaver Dan's floating down the rivers of America. 

Again thank you, I did not realize you could call to get it back.


----------



## indimom3

Dumb(o?) question.  It's been a few years since we've been to WDW and we haven't seen the new Fantasyland yet.  I noticed in your priority list you have Dumbo as a C.  This used to be a tougher line to tackle so we always did it early back in the day.  
This has changed, I take it?  I don't want to wait 30+ minutes for the ride, but it's one the kids won't want to skip.  I really don't need to burn one of my three precious FP+ on it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cluelyss

indimom3 said:


> Dumb(o?) question.  It's been a few years since we've been to WDW and we haven't seen the new Fantasyland yet.  I noticed in your priority list you have Dumbo as a C.  This used to be a tougher line to tackle so we always did it early back in the day. This has changed, I take it?  I don't want to wait 30+ minutes for the ride, but it's one the kids won't want to skip.  I really don't need to burn one of my three precious FP+ on it?  Thanks for the help!


There are 2 sets of Dumbo cars now, helping the wait times. Plus, the "big top" play area is so much fun, we don't mind a little wait!  They give you a pager to come back when it's your turn to ride, and the kids can play while they wait.


----------



## monkeybug

I'm sure this is an incredibly stupid question that's probably answered somewhere already, but I spent an hour and a half on the phone with Disney getting my MDX page all fixed and trying to figure out why one of our military tickets refused to link, and my brain is no longer able to commit any power to disney related anything. 

How do I check what's available? I made FP reservations for our party of 7 and now I want to be able to go back into our MK days and see if any 7D or A&E are available. I've read it's easier to search for 1 person at a time? How do you do that? Should I be looking from the app? When I go to the website I don't see a way to just search whats open.


----------



## Cluelyss

monkeybug said:


> I'm sure this is an incredibly stupid question that's probably answered somewhere already, but I spent an hour and a half on the phone with Disney getting my MDX page all fixed and trying to figure out why one of our military tickets refused to link, and my brain is no longer able to commit any power to disney related anything.   How do I check what's available? I made FP reservations for our party of 7 and now I want to be able to go back into our MK days and see if any 7D or A&E are available. I've read it's easier to search for 1 person at a time? How do you do that? Should I be looking from the app? When I go to the website I don't see a way to just search whats open.


I have not been able to find a way to search for singles on the website, but it's very easy to do from the app. Select modify fast pass, select change an attraction or time, then select change attraction. On the next page, you can select the individual members of your party to check/schedule one by one.


----------



## vfalkner

Two quick questions that hopefully aren't repeats from 100 other times:

1. Will ADR's block FP+ from showing up? 

2. Is it possible to get FP+ for Splash Mountain and BTMR as the 4th or 5th FP on the day of?


----------



## cel_disney

vfalkner said:


> Two quick questions that hopefully aren't repeats from 100 other times:  1. Will ADR's block FP+ from showing up?  2. Is it possible to get FP+ for Splash Mountain and BTMR as the 4th or 5th FP on the day of?



1) ADRs no longer block FPs.   

2) its possible but this depends on alot of things - what time you 3 FP are used, what type of crowds, and how late you are willing to stay in the park...given more info you might get better answers


----------



## Cluelyss

vfalkner said:


> Two quick questions that hopefully aren't repeats from 100 other times:  1. Will ADR's block FP+ from showing up?  2. Is it possible to get FP+ for Splash Mountain and BTMR as the 4th or 5th FP on the day of?


To add onto pp's response to your first question, I did notice that I was not given times that conflicted with ADRs when doing my original scheduling. But I had no problem altering times to overlap with reservations. You will just see a note in your home page that says "time overlap" when this happens.


----------



## Wiloughby1

I noticed the message about this- and that's it's added as a FP+ option but is it still only through September? We're going the 3rd week of October and it didn't come up when I tried to change my FP+ selections for Oct 13- I assume it was because there was no extension announcement and they are only offered through 9/28. Is that a correct assumption? Or are they already gone?

TIA


----------



## taiko225

Cluelyss said:


> This is easiest done from the app. When you select the option to change an attraction, the app gives you the ability to select all or some of your party. This will also keep the rest of your FP+ selections in tact. I was unable to find any FP+ for Wishes at my 60-day mark, either (we arrive 10/13) but in the last few days have managed to find 2.  And oddly enough, they have different return times, so I wonder if that makes it more difficult to find as a group? One is 9:40-9:55 and the other is 9:35-9:50.



Is it because they don't release the Wishes FP on 60 days mark?  Therefore none is available?


----------



## Cluelyss

taiko225 said:


> Is it because they don't release the Wishes FP on 60 days mark?  Therefore none is available?


It was there on my 60-day mark, just all gone (listed as "stand by only").


----------



## Cluelyss

Wiloughby1 said:


> I noticed the message about this- and that's it's added as a FP+ option but is it still only through September? We're going the 3rd week of October and it didn't come up when I tried to change my FP+ selections for Oct 13- I assume it was because there was no extension announcement and they are only offered through 9/28. Is that a correct assumption? Or are they already gone?  TIA


Correct. We are also going in October, so I have been stalking the blogs waiting for an announcement. I've heard they are considering extending it through the end of the year, but no official announcement has been made yet. Assuming it will continue to be a FP option if extended.


----------



## Cluelyss

Considering adding a 2nd Halloween party to our upcoming trip, which means I would drop a park ticket from our package. What will that do to existing FP+ selections I've already made? Am I best to cancel a day of selections before I cancel the park ticket? Worried that the system would "auto pick" the day to delete and I'd lose our A&E day or something equally tragic!


----------



## cel_disney

Cluelyss said:


> Considering adding a 2nd Halloween party to our upcoming trip, which means I would drop a park ticket from our package. What will that do to existing FP+ selections I've already made? Am I best to cancel a day of selections before I cancel the park ticket? Worried that the system would "auto pick" the day to delete and I'd lose our A&E day or something equally tragic!



YES - I have read this somewhere - not sure where - drop the day of FP before dropping the ticket value.


----------



## SPOERLX3

vfalkner said:


> Two quick questions that hopefully aren't repeats from 100 other times:
> 
> 1. Will ADR's block FP+ from showing up?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to get FP+ for Splash Mountain and BTMR as the 4th or 5th FP on the day of?



1. I have noticed if the FP is just maybe 15 minutes into an adr, it will show you that you have an ADR that overlaps. Other times it will not give times during that ADR at all but that may be because there are no ADR's during that time frame left  Someone else out there may be able to give more accurate info.

2. It really depends on when you will be there. This week and next week are historically the lowest attendance at Disney. Here is a thread with pictures of how dead it has been since last Saturday:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3325432 
FP is not even needed at all so you could probably have no trouble getting a pm FP for headliners but then again, you wouldn't need them.
If you are going at a busier time, I wouldn't count on getting an ADR for SM or BTMR later in the afternoon. I just checked our MK day 9/28. It is a MNSSHP day and touringplans shows a crowd level of 1 and right now, it is showing plenty of FP for both of those rides but not sure if there will be any on the day of.  I know this is a very vague answer but its the best I have  but I can't wait to find out in about 21 days!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## robinb

I asked this a couple of days ago and it got buried (fast moving thread!).  Does anyone have the answers to my questions?



robinb said:


> I tried to search for my question, but I didn't see it.  Sorry!
> 
> I have a 16-day vacation booked in December (basically, my DD's entire Christmas break).  We have 4 consecutive DVC reservations (7-days AKV, 2-days SSR, 1-day SSR, 6-days BWV ... I added the middle 2 at the last week) all linked into MDE and DVC PAP vouchers.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> (1) I've read that consecutive split stays are processed by MDE as one large stay.  Am I right that I should be able to book a FP+ for my BWV stay inside the 60-day window for the AKV stay?
> 
> (2) When we used FP+ last December we were restricted to just 7 days of FP+ reservations and I had to add new days as I went along even though we were staying onsite the whole time.  I understand that restriction is no longer in place and AP holders can now book longer if you are staying offsite longer.  Is that limit 10 days or 14 days?
> 
> (3) Can I make a FP+ reservation for my 15th day if I leave a day(s) off in the middle and don't exceed my maximum number of FP+ days used?  Or it it now consecutive?
> 
> (4) Whoops!  I just remembered another question.  I am on the waitlist for BWV for those middle 2 reservations so I don't have to move so much.  What happens if my waitlist comes through and my middle reservations are re-booked to the new resort?  What would happen if  *I* change the middle reservation?  I would like to be in the same size unit at SSR at the very least and if I see a 1BR come up on the 28th I'm going to grab it and cancel the 2BR to save points.  What happens if I do that after selecting FP+ reservations?  Will the FPs on those days go away?  Will the FPs on the BWV stay go away because the stays are temporarily not consecutive?
> 
> Thanks for this thread!


----------



## JimmyV

C'mon! Fess up!  This is just your way of trying to lock in "Thread of the Year" for both 2014 (already in the bag), and 2015 (with this new thread).


----------



## crystal1273

I don't know if this has happened to anyone else but when I went to check my fastpasses this morning One was missing from my reservation and only two were there. I didn't panicked ok maybe a little, and closed out the individual fast pass page went to my reservations page and it was there. Then I went back to the individual reservation page and the fast pass magically appeared.
I really wish there was an easier way to check for A&E


----------



## BStew

For those that have used a FP to book the MSEP, can you simply stay put in that same spot to view the Wishes fireworks? If so, is there room to sit down?


----------



## mesaboy2

BStew said:


> For those that have used a FP to book the MSEP, can you simply stay put in that same spot to view the Wishes fireworks? If so, is there room to sit down?



You can, but in my opinion you will want to move back.  That position is too close to the Castle to see much of the main bursts.  You will not want to be sitting when the fireworks begin anyway--everyone stands except for those in the Wishes FP viewing area.

*Robo *may be along soon with his map explaining the move.


----------



## mom2rtk

BStew said:


> For those that have used a FP to book the MSEP, can you simply stay put in that same spot to view the Wishes fireworks? If so, is there room to sit down?



That's exactly what they're doing for the Villains Sinister Soiree and selling it as "preferred viewing". 

For the record though, I'm with Mesaboy on this. Not the best spot for the full effect of the show.


----------



## BStew

mesaboy2 said:


> You can, but in my opinion you will want to move back.  That position is too close to the Castle to see much of the main bursts.  You will not want to be sitting when the fireworks begin anyway--everyone stands except for those in the Wishes FP viewing area.
> 
> *Robo *may be along soon with his map explaining the move.



Ok thanks, do you think that by getting a MSEP FP and not a wishes one we might be limiting ourselves since we won't have as much time to "claim a spot"?


----------



## mom2rtk

JimmyV said:


> C'mon! Fess up!  This is just your way of trying to lock in "Thread of the Year" for both 2014 (already in the bag), and 2015 (with this new thread).



 I wonder if they'll make room for 2 ribbons in his avatar.


----------



## mesaboy2

BStew said:


> Ok thanks, do you think that by getting a MSEP FP and not a wishes one we might be limiting ourselves since we won't have as much time to "claim a spot"?



I have never found getting a nice viewing spot for Wishes to be difficult.  In my opinion, the only advantage to it is the uncrowded space--but that comes at the cost of being off-center.  I think you'll be fine and of the two, MSEP FP is the one I recommend.


----------



## mesaboy2

~*Note this thread will be locked soon when it reaches the 250-page forum limit.  A new Part II, with a hopefully new-and-improved OP, is now up and running and can be found...you guessed it...in the green link in my signature.*


----------



## vfalkner

SPOERLX3 said:


> 2. It really depends on when you will be there.
> FP is not even needed at all so you could probably have no trouble getting a pm FP for headliners but then again, you wouldn't need them.
> If you are going at a busier time, I wouldn't count on getting an FP for SM or BTMR later in the afternoon.



We are going around the Veteran's Day holiday and are debating between Sunday Nov. 9 and Monday Nov. 10 for MK which is were I am agonizing over the FP. Sun is a crowd level 8 (which we are trying to avoid) and Mon is MVMCP which we aren't planning to do so we would miss MSEP and Wishes (which is okay with the family since we have seen it before - but I am dreading that.)

I am trying to determine if I get all my FP in the same general location early (say 7DMT, Buzz & Space Mountain all before 1:00) could we pick up SM, POTC and/or BTMR after that. Sounds like on the crowd level 8 day - no. 

Anyone been over Veteran's day in the past? Is the Sunday of the weekend before nuts? Would the crowds the Monday before (with a MVMCP also) be enough of a crowd reduction to make it worth skipping the MSEP and Wishes?


----------



## Tbiafore

Mesaboy, I just wanted to say and I am sure that many others feel the same way that we appreciate the work, countless hours and knowledge you share to make everyones disney trip as smooth as possible. I have always felt that peoples "free" time is the most important time and choosing what you do with it is valuable to us...you just make that time spent more enjoyable.

Just wanted to say thanks...

--Thor


----------



## Cluelyss

cel_disney said:


> YES - I have read this somewhere - not sure where - drop the day of FP before dropping the ticket value.


THANK YOU! This worked.... All other FP remain in tact! Phew!!!


----------



## emij

Thank you!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

I like what you have done with the OP, looks great.


----------



## Louisville

Thanks for your thread - it has been very helpful to me planning last couple of trips.

You may consider adding a footnote regarding the situation with Maelstrom and not being able to book FP+ on any dates after the end of September.  My window opened today and was unaware of the situation until I found I couldn't book it.  Found a thread on the boards today that explained.


----------



## SPOERLX3

vfalkner said:


> We are going around the Veteran's Day holiday and are debating between Sunday Nov. 9 and Monday Nov. 10 for MK which is were I am agonizing over the FP. Sun is a crowd level 8 (which we are trying to avoid) and Mon is MVMCP which we aren't planning to do so we would miss MSEP and Wishes (which is okay with the family since we have seen it before - but I am dreading that.)
> 
> I am trying to determine if I get all my FP in the same general location early (say 7DMT, Buzz & Space Mountain all before 1:00) could we pick up SM, POTC and/or BTMR after that. Sounds like on the crowd level 8 day - no.
> 
> Anyone been over Veteran's day in the past? Is the Sunday of the weekend before nuts? Would the crowds the Monday before (with a MVMCP also) be enough of a crowd reduction to make it worth skipping the MSEP and Wishes?


Do you have parkhopper?? If so, you could possibly go to MK on one of the MVMCP and park hop maybe on your AK day since they close earlier than the other parks, to catch the parade and fireworks. Just an idea  Touring plans doesn't show and 8 on any day around veterans day but easywdw shows several. It is hard to look at the crowd calendars since they vary sooooo much.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Dallas_Lady

mesaboy2 said:


> ~*Note this thread will be locked soon when it reaches the 250-page forum limit.  A new Part II, with a hopefully new-and-improved OP, is now up and running and can be found...you guessed it...in the green link in my signature.*



And yet it's still not a Sticky


----------



## BobH

crystal1273 said:


> I don't know if this has happened to anyone else but when I went to check my fastpasses this morning One was missing from my reservation and only two were there. I didn't panicked ok maybe a little, and closed out the individual fast pass page went to my reservations page and it was there. Then I went back to the individual reservation page and the fast pass magically appeared.
> I really wish there was an easier way to check for A&E



Same thing happens a lot to me. I called internet help desk today (407-939-7765 option 3) and they reviewed all the plans I had made and explained that somedays so many people access the system that it has trouble uploading all out plans to us. I questioned the reliability of the whole MDE system and they had little to say. Reps are always nice but Disney needs more computer horsepower in my opinion. I would print out your passes and carry them with you as other nice people have recommended. Or take screenshots of the passes and store them on your phone.


----------



## Cyrano

Folks the new thread has been created by mesaboy2.
Once this has reached the limit of 250 it will closed .

A few posts that got to the new thread before it was closed have been moved here.

On behalf of the DISboards team I want to thank mesaboy2 and everyone for making this a great resource


----------



## BobH

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, it will not show an "available time" that conflicts with an already scheduled FP+ for that day. So if you wanted ETWB at 7 pm, for example, you need to make sure you have nothing already scheduled at 7 pm. So if you are looking to "swap" the times of 2 attractions, you must first move one of them out of the desired time slot for the other. You don't need to cancel, just put it for a time later or earlier that day. Then move the 2nd attraction into the 1st time slot, and move #1 back into the old slot for #2.  Make sense? Not horribly convenient, but unless you are moving around really hard to get FP+ (like A&E or 7DMT) you shouldn't have any issues getting the time you want without losing your reservation.



Thanks for replying to my question. I suspected that your explanation might be the way things work but was not certain.


----------



## Cyrano

Dallas_Lady said:


> And yet it's still not a Sticky



If it was a sticky it would never have made thread of the month 

Stickies are seldom visited by many posters.


----------



## BStew

There are 2 adults and 2 kids in our party. Our DS2 won't be riding many rides so I plan to stay behind while my DH and DD5 ride the majority of them. My question is this; if I book a FP for my DH and DD and when we get there I am the one to actually take her on the ride instead of my DH, is that ok since we're under the same account and the same # of people will be riding? Or should I always book all three of us since we don't actually know who will be going on every ride with her yet. And (follow up question) if I just book all the FP under my DH for the rides for those two (and plan to do standby for anything that my DS would want to do) can I then book "my" 3 FP selections at MK for, say, the MSEP and have DH and DD use the other two? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mesaboy2

BStew said:


> There are 2 adults and 2 kids in our party. Our DS2 won't be riding many rides so I plan to stay behind while my DH and DD5 ride the majority of them. My question is this; if I book a FP for my DH and DD and when we get there I am the one to actually take her on the ride instead of my DH, *is that ok* since we're under the same account and the same # of people will be riding? Or should I always book all three of us since we don't actually know who will be going on every ride with her yet. And (follow up question) if I just book all the FP under my DH for the rides for those two (and plan to do standby for anything that my DS would want to do) *can I then book "my" 3 FP selections at MK for, say, the MSEP *and have DH and DD use the other two? Hope that makes sense.



That is fine.

I'm not sure I understand your follow-up question.  You cannot prebook the same attraction more than once for any one person on the same day.


----------



## BobH

Once we have all had the fun of trying to get FP+s and understanding the fastpass system I wondered if there have been many reports of Fastpasses disappearing and magic Bands not working when people arrived at the parks?


----------



## mesaboy2

BobH said:


> Once we have all had the fun of trying to get FP+s and understanding the fastpass system I wondered if there have been many reports of Fastpasses disappearing and magic Bands not working when people arrived at the parks?



I remember hearing a lot of this early in the year, and less and less as time goes on.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> That is fine.  I'm not sure I understand your follow-up question.  You cannot prebook the same attraction more than once for any one person on the same day.


I think you are asking if you can have different FP+ selections than DH and DD? And the answer is absolutely! You can schedule FP+ under your name for things like small world or Peter Pan for you and DS to ride while DH and DD ride something else. Just be sure that if you decide to take DD on a ride that DH is actually scheduled for, that you swap Magic Bands. Just being on the same account will not grant you admission if the FP is not in your name and linked to your MB. Let us know if this hasn't answered all your questions!


----------



## Wiloughby1

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. We are also going in October, so I have been stalking the blogs waiting for an announcement. I've heard they are considering extending it through the end of the year, but no official announcement has been made yet. Assuming it will continue to be a FP option if extended.



Thanks much! 

And Thanks Mesaboy for the great information!


----------



## BStew

Cluelyss said:


> I think you are asking if you can have different FP+ selections than DH and DD? And the answer is absolutely! You can schedule FP+ under your name for things like small world or Peter Pan for you and DS to ride while DH and DD ride something else. Just be sure that if you decide to take DD on a ride that DH is actually scheduled for, that you swap Magic Bands. Just being on the same account will not grant you admission if the FP is not in your name and linked to your MB. Let us know if this hasn't answered all your questions!




Oh yes! That makes thank you!! I never thought to just switch magic bands, lol


----------



## siskaren

Cyrano said:


> If it was a sticky it would never have made thread of the month
> 
> Stickies are seldom visited by many posters.



Exactly. How many times did Cheshire Figment tell people, "The ticket sticky is your friend"?


----------



## mesaboy2

siskaren said:


> Exactly. How many times did Cheshire Figment tell people, "The ticket sticky is your friend"?



I've been thinking about changing my standard "green link in my signature" phrase to something closer to that, as an homage to CF.


----------



## RooRach0906

FP+/ baby swap how does it work? Would we all need the fastpass+ or could 3 of us have it then Me and my 4 year old who is not tall enough have a FP+ to do something else and then go and switch? or does it not work at all?

Currently we all including the 4 year old have FP+ for 40 inch rides she was right below when I made them and she has grown but I dunno if they will consider her right on the line or below so I am trying to get an idea of what I might need to do this trip. TIA!!!


----------



## belle1986

After reading through I just want to make sure I'm 100% clear on this. I finally got two overlapping fp for A&E but since dd is only 4 I had to get them in DH and my name because it wouldn't let me search for her one by herself.  It's there a way to change it in MDE or can she just wear DH's MB? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## mesaboy2

belle1986 said:


> After reading through I just want to make sure I'm 100% clear on this. I finally got two overlapping fp for A&E but since dd is only 4 I had to get them in DH and my name because it wouldn't let me search for her one by herself.  It's there a way to change it in MDE or can she just wear DH's MB? Thanks so much in advance



She can wear DH's MB.


----------



## belle1986

mesaboy2 said:


> She can wear DH's MB.



Thank you!!!!! Now I can quit stalking MDE lol


----------



## belle1986

mesaboy2 said:


> She can wear DH's MB.



Thank you!!! Now I can quit stalking MDE lol


----------



## ladydisdain

Logged In at midnight exactly to book FP. Anna and Elsa and Mine Train say full for the day. How is this possible?


----------



## LMO429

Logged in at midnight. Wanted 7DMT for thurs nov 6 and it was full already! But I was able to get it for nov 8 instead so not a total fail.

A&e was filled I noticed as well on nov 6 but I did not want it.

No maelstrom available at all so the refurb rumors probably true.

It was pretty painless no glitches was done In like 20 mins.


----------



## cel_disney

ladydisdain said:


> Logged In at midnight exactly to book FP. Anna and Elsa and Mine Train say full for the day. How is this possible?



How long is your trip.  Did you try your last day?  Later in the trip should have more openings than the beginning....I could only get one for my 60 days plus 7 (the 7th and final day if my trip!) when I was looking for my first week of October trip.


----------



## ratt1345

If this has been answered already, please forgive me.  There are way too many pages to find it!!!

DW and I are going to MNSSHP for the first time in a couple of weeks.  We would like to get FPs for Haunted Mansion for around 8pm.  We have our party tickets linked to MDE.  However, when I go to select the FPs for Haunted Mansion, it only gives me time while the park is open during normal operating hours.  How do I get it to show me times during MNSSHP?


----------



## Cluelyss

ratt1345 said:


> If this has been answered already, please forgive me.  There are way too many pages to find it!!!  DW and I are going to MNSSHP for the first time in a couple of weeks.  We would like to get FPs for Haunted Mansion for around 8pm.  We have our party tickets linked to MDE.  However, when I go to select the FPs for Haunted Mansion, it only gives me time while the park is open during normal operating hours.  How do I get it to show me times during MNSSHP?


FP is not available during the party. However, you can make FP+ selections using your party ticket between 4 and 7.


----------



## ratt1345

Thank you Cluelyss!!!  I was racking my brain to figure that out.  it was confusing because through a series of screens, it appeared that a FP selection could be made.  Once again, thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Cyrano

Folks the new thread can be found here


----------

